# High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

Ich hab mal nen Parallelthread aufgemacht zu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007
Diese Rollendiskussion und Schwärmerei geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. :g
:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Also die These:
An eine Harrison gehört ne obergeile superkalifragilische Rolle! :k

Nur welche? |kopfkrat #c


----------



## serge7 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Stella!|supergri


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Jetzt wo seid ihr ??????#h|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Fireblood!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Die Schwärmerei um tolle Rollen mit Harrison-Blanks zu verknüpfen find ich aber auch wieder sehr einschränkend!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Damit sich nicht nur Harrison-Blank-Besitzer dazu berechtigt fühlen mitzudiskutieren, hier ein ensprechender Thread zur derzeit vielerorts laufenden Diskussion über High-End-Rollen á la Stella, Certate, Evergreen opus usw.

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Sorry,

habs nicht ausgehalten und nen neuen Thread (ohne Harrison-Einschränkung) aufgemacht:

*"High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread"*


----------



## maesox (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bilder,Bilder,Bilder :z#v....


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

maessox....
fotografiere doch einfach deine Combos|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> habs nicht ausgehalten und nen neuen Thread (ohne Harrison-Einschränkung) aufgemacht:
> 
> *"High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread"*


 
schon entdeckt|supergri


----------



## peterws (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Ihr könnt einem ganz schön die Laune verderben.
Habe mir grade eine TwinPower für meine neue VHF2 gegönnt, bin total begeistert davon, hatte noch nie solch ein feines Röllchen!

Und jetzt kommt dieser Thread daher und ich habe das Gefühl mir einen "billigen Jakob" gekauft zu haben. :g 

Hab's mir aber anders überlegt! Werde mir die Laune nicht verderben lassen und bin mit meiner neuen Kombo glücklich!:l


----------



## woernser1965 (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt werden Fans von Multi-Fliegen-Freilauf-Rollen diskriminiert.........:c

Gemeinheit :q

Bitte net so ernst nehmen


----------



## slowhand (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schön, das gefällt mir! Leisten kann ich mir die Dinger zwar nicht, aber bestaunen macht auch Spaß! Schlichte und solide Technik ist doch immer was Feines...
Also, dann zeigt mal her, was Ihr habt! (Ich weiß: Taatüütaataaa!)|supergri


----------



## slowhand (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> habs nicht ausgehalten und nen neuen Thread (ohne Harrison-Einschränkung) aufgemacht:
> 
> *"High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread"*



Sollte man diesen Fred dann nicht besser wieder schließen, sonst eiert man immer zwischen beiden hin und her... Oder auch den anderen schließen, ist ja egal welchen.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Schön, das gefällt mir! Leisten kann ich mir die Dinger zwar nicht, aber bestaunen macht auch Spaß! Schlichte und solide Technik ist doch immer was Feines...
> Also, dann zeigt mal her, was Ihr habt! (Ich weiß: Taatüütaataaa!)|supergri


 
Gute Einstellung!
Oftmals hört man von den Leuten, die sich die Highend-Rollen nicht leisten können/möchten ja nur irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente von wegen irgendwelchen roten Rollen, die eigentlich genauso gut sind... |rolleyes

P.S.

bin grad am Überlegen welche von diesen beiden ich nehmen soll:









1. Daiwa Certate 2004 finesse custom
2. Daiwa Aegis 2004

quelle plat.co.jp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Sollte man diesen Fred dann nicht besser wieder schließen, sonst eiert man immer zwischen beiden hin und her... Oder auch den anderen schließen, ist ja egal welchen.


Richtig! Moderator HELP? |director: 
Am besten zusammenführen ....  

Wobei: High-End klingt so auf exklusiv ... könnte abwertend rüberkommen, was der Combo-Frage abträglich wäre. Die Rollen allein sind schließlich nichts, noch weniger als eine Rute alleine.

Und wieso nur High-Ender? Wer ne gute Paarung z.B. mit einer Exage hinbekommt, das ist doch auch was und der Bericht allemal interessant.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@burn77
Frag mal Marcel (TheDoctor), was mit seiner roten Daiwa mit dem "Heckwülstchen" war (ala die rechte). Solange es keine besseren Berichte gibt, das Ding praktisch im Schnelldurchgang zerfiel, steht diese Daiwa-Gehäuseformfamilie als extrem instabile unzuverlässige Bauart und Baureihe da. 
Bei den Japsen wohl für 15cm Fische oder so erfolgreich im Einsatz ... :q
Will ich nur mal drauf verweisen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*

Ich finde da in diesem Thread wieder mal ausschließlich die elitäre Gruppe der Harrison Fans
angesprochen werden,und im anderen Thread allgemein die Liebhaber so genannter High End
Rollen gemeint sind eine Zusammenlegung nur nötig wenn auch die Überschrift angepasst wird.


Taxidermist


----------



## barsch_zocker (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det
Des war ne Fuego, keine Aegis#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> @ Det
> Des war ne Fuego, keine Aegis#d


Right, kam auf den Namen nicht mehr. Wo ist der Unterschied? (außer die Bemalung)


----------



## Ulli3D (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der erste mit seiner Red Arc hier aufschlägt


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig! Moderator HELP? |director:
> Am besten zusammenführen ....




Hatta


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz im Ernst!

High-End bedeutet für mich nicht irgend ein optimiertes aufgehübstesch

 Grosserienindustrieprodukt ala Stella und Certate. 
Sowas kommt aus ner Manufaktur und da bleiben für mich nur Van Staal und die Opus 1 über als High-Ender.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hatta


Herzlichen Dank für die Mühe und Tat! #6 
bevor sich hier noch mehr verzweigt - enteint ...


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Mühe und Tat! #6
> bevor sich hier noch mehr verzweigt - *enteint *...



Hast Du Angst, dass Deine grosse, glückliche Red-Arc-Familie auseinanderbricht? |supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Achso: Die Farben mal angesprochen,
Im Moment liegen ja klassisch schwarze Rollen wie vor ca. 20 - 25 jahren wieder sehr im Trend, fast könnte von einem Zyklus wie bei der Damenmode sprechen.
Und dann sehr viele neue gewagte :k Rottöne, über die mancher rot sieht |krach:, auf jeden Fall aber eine Belebung (RedArc, Certate-R, Fuego, Sweepfire, RedHeat, Fireblood, und noch einige mehr ....)

Also simples silber und weiß und metallic ist irgendwie out, aber das ist in einem Modezyklus natürlich auch absehbar.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ab wieviel € darf man denn hier posten?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ab wieviel € darf man denn hier posten?


Ich sach mal, nicht unter 50, das ist ja schon bannig was. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sach mal, nicht unter 50, das ist ja schon bannig was. #6


 

Da hätte ich einiges...:m


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass Deine grosse, glückliche Red-Arc-Familie auseinanderbricht? |supergri|supergri


Nein - im Gegenteil. 

Ich versuche nun schon lange lange Zeit, so min 2 Jahre dürften es sein,
die Shimano Clone Arc von der Daiwa Clone Arc abzusetzen, wobei es mir Spro mit dem Namen Blue Arc nicht gerade leicht macht. |gr:

Man hat da eine Daiwa alike Family, angelehnt an die Technik Capricorn-A, in den meisten Belangen verbessert, die Ryobi Applause, Spro Blue Arc 700/7000, Spro Blue Arc 8000 Serien.

Dann hat man eine Shimano alike Family, angelehnt an die Technik der extrem langsam verlegenden Stella AR, 
die Ryobi Zauber, Spro Blue Arc 900/9000, die Spro Red Arc 10000 Serien, und die WFT Alubraid. Da dort die aufwendige Shimano WS-Technik stark vereinfacht wurde - auf dem Gehäuse abstützender WS-Reiter anstelle wie bei Shimano schwebend auf 2 Stahlstangen, ist der Lauf leider nicht so präzise, oder man muß mit dem passenden Fett nachhelfen und es läuft etwas schwerer. Kraftförderschnecke dann halt! :m


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja die Certate gibt es ja in allen Farben.
Certate = blau
Certare R Custom = rot (glaub ich, das Teil ohne Kurbel und ohn Spule)
Certate Hyper Custom = silber (optional goldene Zierteile...)

Rot ist ok, solange es nicht ausartet wie bei der Arc oder bei der roten Certate... Schwarz ist super. Silber ist auch ok, da gibt es aber viel verschiedene Optiken, teilweise ist es dann doch kacke. 

Gelb gibt es auch (Daiwa Pixy), ist... naja sieht lustig aus, würde mich auch nicht dolle stören, aber vermutlich würde ich ehr zur silbernen Variante greifen, da die besser zu den Ruten passt (es sei, dass ist ne gelbe Illex). 

Weiß (z.B. Stradic) finde ich auch nicht so dolle, aber da mir die üble Übersetzung auch nicht gefällt, muss ich mir um die Rolle keine Gedanken machen. 


Schwarz und Silber passen einfach zu vielen Ruten. Bei einer roten Rolle soll auch optisch der Stock dazu passen, wen's egel ist, dann mal los 
Mir wäre es auch ziemlich egal, jedoch muss es nicht allzu extrem sein (Red Arc, Yellow Pixy, rote Certate).


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dieser Thread ist verwirrend....

Falls mal jemand was leichtes zuverlässiges braucht, dem kann ich die Sephia 2500S ans Herz legen. Ein tolles Teil.

Ebenso wie die Aspire4000Fa

Es muss nicht immer Stella sein...

Uli


----------



## jerkfreak (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eyeyey, das scheint ja widda ein Thread zu werden...! Der letzte ähnliche war schuld daran, das ich mir einen neue Spinrute gekauft habe *g* und diesen Winter die zweite dazu kommt...!

Naja, mal sehn,wofür dieser Thread hier dann verantwortlich ist...!? 

Werde auf jeden Fall mal schön brav mitlesen und mich mit meinen Rollen hier mal lieber noch net zu Wort melden...! *schäm*


----------



## Freelander (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

#vAspire 4000FA#6

Sehr feines Röllchen.Die schnurrt bei mir wie ein Kätzchen.
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Och nö!
Hatte mich gerade mit der Ausgabe für die Fireblood abgefunden und jetzt lobt ihr wieder die Aspire übern grünen Klee!


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand was leichtes zuverlässiges braucht, dem kann ich die Sephia 2500S ans Herz legen. Ein tolles Teil.
> 
> Ebenso wie die Aspire4000Fa
> 
> Es muss nicht immer Stella sein...


 

Ich hab mir jetzt (nach dem ich die Rolle von PikePauly gesehen hab) mir eine TP C3000 gekauft - für die Ostsee. Die Sephia soll nicht schlecht sein, jedoch gefällt mir die 2500S Spule nicht, fürs leichte Fischen geht das vielleicht. 

Ne 4000er Rolle (2500 finde ich etwas lütt) hier... da gäbe es nur die Aspire oder Stella FB. Beide Rollen liegen aber preislich deutlich über der TP C3000 und das war auch der Grund warum ich mich für die TP entschieden hab - eben weil die anderen etwas zu teuer sind. 
Ich hoffe dass die Rolle das Salzwasser möglichst lange mitmacht und ich mich nicht darüber ärgern muss.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Wg. dem Salzwasser brachst Dir wohl keine Sorgen machen.

Aber mal im Ernst. Ist ne Jap. Twinpower High-End.
Ich finde nicht, auch wenns ne tolle Rolle ist.


----------



## bacalo (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

bin vor zwei Jahren von Shimano auf Daiwa, speziell die Capricorn´s umgestiegen und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Vor allem die Schnuraufwicklung gefällt mir besser als die der Shimanos.
Habe seit kurzem auch die Caldia, finde allerdings den Lauf nicht ganz so ruhig wie bei meinen 2000/2500er Capricorn´s.

Exestiert n´ Trööd über die Infinity Q|kopfkrat.

Wäre über n´ Tipp dankbar.


Sers
Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke auch nicht, dass in Japan eine TP High-End ist, hier wird sie jedoch als solchen angepriesen (hab ich das Gefühl). Schonmal die neue FB auch optisch deutlich aufgewertet wurde. 

Wenn man so will, ist die Certate eigendlich auch keine High-End - das ist sie vielleicht hier in Deutschland - aber in Japan ist das die Exist und Morethan Branzino. Übrigens die Exist ist silber und die Branzino schwarz 


Vielleicht muss man auch zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern unterscheiden... 

Somit wäre bei Spro vielleichts chon die Arc ne High-End-Rolle.. (bitte nicht hauen, dass ich die hier Arc reinbringe)


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Mein Vorschlag wäre mal Spro lassen wir ganz aussen vor.
Ist deine Aspire eigentlich auch schon mal ans Salzwasser gekommen?


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab keine, die du gesehen hast gehört Living Dead und die war schon im Salzwasser. 

Wenn ich die Aspire hätte, bräuchte ich ja keine TP


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ick sach es euch nüscht jeht über meine Ora


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Tschuldigung!
Bin verwirrt!
@Schrauber 78 
Made in Japan oder Made in DDR?


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

natürlich DDR! aber die simplex ist auch keine schlechte...


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schrauber 78
Magnesium Gehäuse?


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nee, die simplex hat ein alu- und die ora ein polycarbonkomplex-gehäuse


----------



## bolli (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Schön, das gefällt mir! Leisten kann ich mir die Dinger zwar nicht


Man muß nicht reich sein um Geld für gutes Tackle zu haben. 
Ich sehe Deinen Avatar und mein erster Gedanke ist: 

So 3 bis 4 dieser wunderbaren "Luxus"rollen bläst er jedes Jahr in
die Luft. |bigeyes
Der Eine macht "Luftnummern", der Andere kauft gutes Gerät.:q

Sorry für Off-Topic... und tschüß.....#h


----------



## donlotis (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer outet sich mal und schreibt etwas über seine Evergreen Opus-1 oder Van Staal



Oder über eine ZeeBaas...?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja!
Extremes Ding!
Spitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist mal ein definitiv absolutes High-End-Teil, absolut das leichteste an Rolle vom leichten! :m
Und er fängt sogar afrikanische Großwelse mit! #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=71184&d=1195228683

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=71185&d=1195228683


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Sieht nach einem prima Gewässer aus.
Und spitze sone unsichtbare Stella.


----------



## slowhand (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> Man muß nicht reich sein um Geld für gutes Tackle zu haben.
> Ich sehe Deinen Avatar und mein erster Gedanke ist:
> 
> So 3 bis 4 dieser wunderbaren "Luxus"rollen bläst er jedes Jahr in
> ...



Jau, rauchen ist Luxus. Moment, ich bin voll und steck' mir erstmal eine an... 
Also, ich hab' echt Spaß an feiner Technik, besonders im Bereich Maschinenbau. Habe auch meinen Brief als Technischer Zeichner in dieser Richtung. Und ich würde auch noch 500,- Euro zusammen bekommen, aber ich könnte so eine Rolle nicht guten Gewissens in den Dreck werfen oder einfach mal eine Woche im Kofferraum "gammeln" lassen. Soll heißen: Für's Angeln habe ich lieber "Alltagsgerät". Und der Sammel-Freak bin ich nunmal nicht. 
Ist doch auch egal, ich find's schön, dass es so geile Rollen wie z.B. von Evergreen, Van Staal oder Zee Baas gibt, habe sowas noch nicht gesehen. Und wenn es nicht diese "Verrückten" gäbe, die sowas kaufen, dann gäbe es diese feinen Dinger auch nicht. Und auch nicht den High-End-Luxus von Daiwa oder Shimano. 
Wie gesagt, ich hätte auch Spaß daran, aber die Angelei an sich steht für mich noch über dem High-End-Vergnügen. Wenn ich mal das Geld habe, solche Rollen zu fischen, ohne groß darauf sparen zu müssen, mache ich bestimmt mit, aber bis dahin erfreue ich mich an einer genüßlichen Zigarette und an Euren Berichten... 
Klar ist es irgendwie toll, wenn jemand 3 Jahre auf eine Branzino spart und dann "stolz wie Oskar" damit angelt, mir selber würde es aber ein wenig die Freiheit beim Angeln rauben. 
Kurz und gut, dieser Trööt ist dazu gedacht, edle Rollen zu präsentieren, und ich habe eben keine. Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß mit den "Nobel-Hobeln" und hoffe auf viele Bilder und gute Argumente, mir auch eine kaufen zu müssen...|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also für mich ist die Angelrolle wie die Rute ein Gebrauchsgegenstand...

Deswegen wird die auch nicht in Watte gepackt und kommt durchaus mit dem Boden und ensprechendem Schlamm usw in Kontakt... Muss man hinterher eben wieder reinigen?

es ist mir egal was draufsteht, habe sicher auch ein höherwertige rollen, aber die werden ennoch benutzt, und nicht im Schrank oder der Vitrine verwahrt? #c

Verstehe nicht warum hier einige denken das "teure" Angelsachen besonders geschont werden sollen? ;+

Pfleglich gehe ich sowieso mit all meinen Angelsachen um, unabhängig von Hersteller und Preis, aber es sind Gebrauchsgegenstände... 

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien Stefan
Gute Einstellung, sehe ich ähnlich.
Ordentliches Gerät muss ordentlich "gequält" werden, sollte allerdings auch angemessen gepflegt werden, sonst ist das schnell Geldverbrennen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## pêcheur67 (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> @Schleien Stefan
> Gute Einstellung, sehe ich ähnlich.
> Ordentliches Gerät muss ordentlich "gequält" werden, sollte allerdings auch angemessen gepflegt werden, sonst ist das schnell Geldverbrennen.



Genau!!! Wenn man hochwertiges Zeug nicht wie gewöhnlich nutzt lohnt die Anschaffung nicht. Der Vorteil soll doch gerade die lange Haltbarkeit auch unter extremer Nutzung sein.


----------



## k1ng (17. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hi,
ich habe mir heute eine schöne Kombo gekauft, hat mich zwar sehr viel Überwindung gekostet aber naja

Daiwa - TD R4 3012 + Illex Ashura Yellow Seabass 240 M + Whiplash

mein Bruder hat sich auch eine Combo gekauft:


Shimano Beastmaster 6 tlg.(Urlaub) + Daiwa - Certate 3500 + Whiplash

ich hatte heute alle teuren Daiwa Rollen in der Hand, und muss sagen das mir die Infinity Q und die TD R4 am besten gefallen haben.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Plat macht gerade Christmas Sale.
Ob das wirklich gute Preise sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Einen Blick ist es aber sicher mal wert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist mein kleines High-End-Teil.

Eine wunderbare kleine leichte Rolle auf Stellabasis, allerdings etwas abgespeckt. Einfach nur schön.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt!

Und live noch schöner.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ist ja nun dieser ironisch gemeinte Klemmhülsenthread. Ich kann die Kritik gut nachvollziehen, insbesondere Jungangler können hier leicht auf die falsche Spur kommen.

Ich fische etwas teurere Rollen, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass sie einen äußerst hohen Gebrauchswert haben.

Sie sind im allgemeinen sehr verlässlich, was Material aber auch Angeleigenschaften angeht. Da wackelt nix, die Bremse läuft zuverlässig, was mir äußerst wichtig ist, weil ich aus verschiedenen Gründen meist recht fein fische und sie haben nach meiner Erfahrung (und auch das spielt eine Rolle) einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert. Ich habe einige Rollen wieder vertickt, nachdem ich sie 3-4 Jahre gefischt habe und mußte effektiv nie mehr als 80€ für die Zeit bezahlen und das hält sich wirklich im Rahmen. Nicht zuletzt, hat so ein Teil für mich auch einen abstrakten ästhetischen Wert, aber das ist nur bedingt nachvollziehbar und auch nicht rational begründet.

In einem Fall habe ich sogar mehr Geld rausbekommen, als ich eingesetzt hatte.

Dennoch finde ich, dass man wenn man sich etwas in der Preiskategorie kauft, man einen genauen Kosten-Nutzen-Abgleich machen sollte. Es gibt auch in der 70-120€ Klasse einige wirklich schöne Rollen, die ihren Zweck erfüllen und mit denen man genauso viele und große Fische fangen kann wie mit dem anderen Kram.

Eine "schöne" Rute oder Rolle in der Hand zu haben, löst bei dem einen eben positive Gefühle aus und dem nächsten ist das total egal und der kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

So ist das Leben. Gott sei Dank sind wir alle individuell und in solchen Threads wie diesem, treffen sich eben die, die sich eine Individualität teilen um sich daran gemeinsam zu erfreuen.

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So ist das Leben. Gott sei Dank sind wir alle individuell und in solchen Threads wie diesem, treffen sich eben die, die sich eine Individualität teilen um sich daran gemeinsam zu erfreuen.
> 
> Uli


 
nicht mehr lange wetten????
ich werde mich in Zukunft diesbezüglich zurückhalten, es ist mir einfach zu blöde immer wieder angemacht zu werden, vor allem von leuten die mitreden wollen, sich diverse Sachen im "High End " Bereich bestellen, diese dann erhalten und die Ware erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung bezahlen, dann aber gleich wieder (mit Verlust) verticken um das Loch in der Kasse zu stopfen. Diese Leute machen dann ne Hatz auf diejenigen die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen (in meinen Augen ist hier Missgunst der Beweggrund und nix andres, es wird sich aber imer wieder aufs PL rausgeredet). es gibt genügend (auch in meinem bekanntenkreis) die mit Balzer und Co fischen (und sich High End leisten könnten es aber nicht wollen) und auch ihre Fische fangen. ich habe da kein Problem damit und "belächle" sie auch nicht wegen ihrem Gerät. Im Gegenteil, habe diesen schon öfters die "Kaufentscheidung" abgenommen. Habe die auch mein gerät fischen lassen, sie sagten dann immer "echt geil" aber ich rauche das nicht mir reicht xy....
wenn man sich so verhält ist es ja in Ordnung, aber die ständige Hatz auf die sogenannten "High tackler" finde ich zum kotzen. Ich tue auch nicht ne technium, Arc, balzer als Schrott ab, sondern nenne Vor und nachteile die beide Gerätschaften zweifelsohne haben. Die einen geben ihr Geld für Traumurlaub , die anderen für den Mercedes, die nächsten sind wöchentlich im Swingerclub und blättern dafür ne Menge Kohle hin, der nächste ist am WE immer inner Kneipe und säuft wie ein Loch usw...usw...usw...
dann gibts auch diejenigen die nichts für ihr Unglück können und auf Sozialamt müssen und auch diejenigen die aufs Amt müssen und was dafür können (da habe ich eh kein Mitleid), der andre hat nix übrig weil er sein Häuslein oder die Eigentumswohnung abbezahlt (ist aber irgendwann fertig und dann hat man mehr inner Kasse), jeder wie er kann und mag, nur finde ich eine solche Hatz wie gesagt zum kotzen!!!!
Es mag für den ein oder andren überheblich, arrogant oder was weiß ich klingen, mir machts einfach Spass mit solchem gerät und solange ich mir es leisten kann ohne in einen leeren Kühlschrank starren zu müssen, werde ich mir das holen was mir Spass macht. So, jetzt können die Hetzer wieder loslegen, das musste aber raus.
In diesem Sinne vielleicht auf bald


----------



## Dart (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht mehr lange wetten????
> ich werde mich in Zukunft diesbezüglich zurückhalten, es ist mir einfach zu blöde immer wieder angemacht zu werden, vor allem von leuten die mitreden wollen, sich diverse Sachen im "High End " Bereich bestellen, diese dann erhalten und die Ware erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung bezahlen, dann aber gleich wieder (mit Verlust) verticken um das Loch in der Kasse zu stopfen. Diese Leute machen dann ne Hatz auf diejenigen die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen (in meinen Augen ist hier Missgunst der Beweggrund und nix andres, es wird sich aber imer wieder aufs PL rausgeredet). es gibt genügend (auch in meinem bekanntenkreis) die mit Balzer und Co fischen (und sich High End leisten könnten es aber nicht wollen) und auch ihre Fische fangen. ich habe da kein Problem damit und "belächle" sie auch nicht wegen ihrem Gerät. Im Gegenteil, habe diesen schon öfters die "Kaufentscheidung" abgenommen. Habe die auch mein gerät fischen lassen, sie sagten dann immer "echt geil" aber ich rauche das nicht mir reicht xy....
> wenn man sich so verhält ist es ja in Ordnung, aber die ständige Hatz auf die sogenannten "High tackler" finde ich zum kotzen. Ich tue auch nicht ne technium, Arc, balzer als Schrott ab, sondern nenne Vor und nachteile die beide Gerätschaften zweifelsohne haben. Die einen geben ihr Geld für Traumurlaub , die anderen für den Mercedes, die nächsten sind wöchentlich im Swingerclub und blättern dafür ne Menge Kohle hin, der nächste ist am WE immer inner Kneipe und säuft wie ein Loch usw...usw...usw...
> dann gibts auch diejenigen die nichts für ihr Unglück können und auf Sozialamt müssen und auch diejenigen die aufs Amt müssen und was dafür können (da habe ich eh kein Mitleid), der andre hat nix übrig weil er sein Häuslein oder die Eigentumswohnung abbezahlt (ist aber irgendwann fertig und dann hat man mehr inner Kasse), jeder wie er kann und mag, nur finde ich eine solche Hatz wie gesagt zum kotzen!!!!
> ...


Kann deinen Unmut gut verstehen...dennoch, tief durchatmen und entspannen. Ich lese und lerne immer wieder gern, von deinem fundierten Tackleknowledge, egal in welchem Preissegment:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rainer 1962
Ich schätze Deine Tips sehr und würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du dich hier dünn machst!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Olli73 (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Rainer 1962
> Ich schätze Deine Tips sehr und würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du dich hier dünn machst!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hallo Rainer.

Kann mich da Pauly nur anschließen.

Gruß

OLLI


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Sundvogel,Ich finde deine Nachdenklichkeit bezüglich der Einflussnahme auf Jungangler
sehr positiv.Es schon Schade das manche von ihnen den Eindruck gewinnen könnten,mann
könne nur mit derart teurem Equipment Fische fangen.Das ist aber ein Gesellschaftliches
Problem,im Sinne von schneller,weiter,höher.Wir leben schließlich in einer durch Leistung
geprägten und auch freiheitlichen Gesellschaft,glücklicherweise wie ich meine.Und wie
jemand die erarbeitete Kohle verbrät,sollte ihm selbst überlassen sein.Und natürlich auch
den Stolz auf das erworbene Material und dessen zur Schaustellung,wie hier unter Gleich-
gesinnten.
So lange daraus keine Überheblichkeit wird und oftmals damit ein her gehende Abquallifizierung der "billigen" Gerätschaften anderer Angler.Hab ich in deinen Beiträgen
noch nicht erkennen können!
Eigentlich ist die der Hang zu Hochwertigem Angelgerät doch Liebhaberei,und es ist daher
unnötig eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung zu machen,geschweige denn sich dafür zu rechtfertigen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Rainer 1962
> Ich schätze Deine Tips sehr und würde es sehr bedauern, wenn Du dich hier dünn machst!!!!!!!!!!


Haste schön gesagt/geschrieben! |good:


----------



## schroe (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast recht, Rainer.

Der Preis des Gerätes gibt über Qualifikation oder Disqualifikation des Anglers keine Auskunft. 
Das ist aus diesen Hochpreisthreads auch immer deutlich hervorgegangen.
Erst die bewußte Teilnahme an solchen "Hatzen" (ich wills nicht mit meinen Worten beschreiben|supergri), die, ja die disqualifiziert.

Ich fische mehr als zufrieden meine "Stangentwinpower" weiter, lese aber weiterhin gerne über Exist und co.

@Sundvogel,
nettes Gerät.#6


----------



## Master Hecht (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

boah könnt ihr euch alle teure rollen leisten, wenn ich das men auch könnte, naja es muss wohl meine alten rollen genügen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht mehr lange wetten????
> ich werde mich in Zukunft diesbezüglich zurückhalten, es ist mir einfach zu blöde immer wieder angemacht zu werden, vor allem von leuten die mitreden wollen, sich diverse Sachen im "High End " Bereich bestellen, diese dann erhalten und die Ware erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung bezahlen, dann aber gleich wieder (mit Verlust) verticken um das Loch in der Kasse zu stopfen. Diese Leute machen dann ne Hatz auf diejenigen die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen (in meinen Augen ist hier Missgunst der Beweggrund und nix andres, es wird sich aber imer wieder aufs PL rausgeredet). es gibt genügend (auch in meinem bekanntenkreis) die mit Balzer und Co fischen (und sich High End leisten könnten es aber nicht wollen) und auch ihre Fische fangen. ich habe da kein Problem damit und "belächle" sie auch nicht wegen ihrem Gerät. Im Gegenteil, habe diesen schon öfters die "Kaufentscheidung" abgenommen. Habe die auch mein gerät fischen lassen, sie sagten dann immer "echt geil" aber ich rauche das nicht mir reicht xy....
> wenn man sich so verhält ist es ja in Ordnung, aber die ständige Hatz auf die sogenannten "High tackler" finde ich zum kotzen. Ich tue auch nicht ne technium, Arc, balzer als Schrott ab, sondern nenne Vor und nachteile die beide Gerätschaften zweifelsohne haben. Die einen geben ihr Geld für Traumurlaub , die anderen für den Mercedes, die nächsten sind wöchentlich im Swingerclub und blättern dafür ne Menge Kohle hin, der nächste ist am WE immer inner Kneipe und säuft wie ein Loch usw...usw...usw...
> dann gibts auch diejenigen die nichts für ihr Unglück können und auf Sozialamt müssen und auch diejenigen die aufs Amt müssen und was dafür können (da habe ich eh kein Mitleid), der andre hat nix übrig weil er sein Häuslein oder die Eigentumswohnung abbezahlt (ist aber irgendwann fertig und dann hat man mehr inner Kasse), jeder wie er kann und mag, nur finde ich eine solche Hatz wie gesagt zum kotzen!!!!
> ...





Rainer, bitte net abhauen hier!!!

Neider gibt es doch überall!
Klar, hier beim Angeln oder bei der Jagd ist der Faktor natürlich wesentlich höher...

Aber das rührt halt noch aus der Urzeit her!:q

Da wurde auch der beneidet, der nen besonders tollen Speer, nen treffsicheren Bogen oder ein gutes Schneidwerkzeug hatte.
Nicht selten gab es Fehden wegen so etwas...

Genauso ist es auch mit Messern.
Du kannst dir nen Apfel mit nem 1,5 Euro Messer schälen oder mit nem Messer für 150 Euro!
Dem Apfel ist das egal!!!|rolleyes

Deshalb, Neider einfach sabbeln lassen! Ihren Text lesen, denken: "Oh, wieder einer der mit grünem Gesicht vor'm Monitor hängt!" Dann schmunzeln über den D_pp und gar nix drauf zurückschreiben!

Einfach weiterschreiben wie bisher...


----------



## Breamhunter (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie oft und unter welchen Bedingungen das Gerät benutzt wird. Rainer hat wahrscheinlich über 200 Angeltage Pro Jahr oft unter Extrembelastung (Welse oder mal ein Boot durch die Gegend ziehen:q) Das würde eine "normale Rolle" im +- 100 Euro-Bereich wahrscheinlich einen Monat mitmachen. Da hat so ein High-End-Tackle auf jeden Fall seine Berechtigung. 
So jetzt habe ich mich hier auch mal geäußert, obwohl ich "nur" Rollen im +-100 € Bereich besitze. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja nochmal#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die der Hang zu Hochwertigem Angelgerät doch Liebhaberei,und es ist daher unnötig eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung zu machen,geschweige denn sich dafür zu rechtfertigen.


 
Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Es ist nicht nur Liebhaberei.

Man muß sich ganz sicher nicht dafür rechtfertigen. Ich kann Rainer ganz gut verstehen. Allerdings halte ich seine Reaktion für überzogen, wobei ich zugeben muß, dass ich schon ähnlich reagiert habe.

Wenn ich eins mittlerweile hier gelernt habe, dann ist das unqualifizierte Cerebraldiarrhoe einfach nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen und sowas zu ignorieren oder mich drüber lustig zu machen.

Rainer, ich denke du weißt, dass deine Beiträge mehr als geschätzt werden. Es gibt hier etliche Leute, die das was du schreibst außerordentlich schätzen. Ich gehöre auch dazu und möchte deine Aussagen zu Stella und Co nicht missen.

Ich würde mal sagen zurück zur Sache, oder???


Uli


----------



## ivo (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer1962

Ich schätze deine Beiträge sehr. Ich würde deine fundierten Kenntnisse vermissen. 

Gruß ivo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So ist das Leben. Gott sei Dank sind wir alle individuell und in solchen Threads wie diesem, treffen sich eben die, die sich eine Individualität teilen um sich daran gemeinsam zu erfreuen.



Uli, jetzt fühl' ich mich gleich doppelt ausschlossen: Erstens habe ich keine Edelrolle, und zweitens bin ich jetzt auch nicht individuell - ganz schön bitter! Das harte Los der Armut und der Anonymität vereint auf einem gebeugten Rücken!

Scherz beiseite! Ich gönne jedem seine Stella, ein schöner Name, meine Tochter heisst auch so (da kannte ich die Rolle noch nicht), und auch seine van Staal, aber wie so oft: Nicht jeder, der sie hat, braucht sie, und manche, die sie haben, hätten lieber ihrer Frau einmal die Woche einen Strauß Blumen geschenkt. Insgesamt finde ich, dass allzu oft beim Angeln die Technik viel zu sehr im Vordergrund steht - und der zwergengleiche Angler dahinter erscheint fast bedeutungslos in seinem Anteil am Fang - Geschmacksache, sagte der Affe, und biss in die Seife!

Jetzt verabschiede ich mich wieder aus diesem Thread, weil ich ja, wie gesagt, keine teure Edelrolle habe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Uli, jetzt fühl' ich mich gleich doppelt ausschlossen: Erstens habe ich *keine Edelrolle*, und zweitens *bin jetzt* auch *nicht individuell *- ganz schön bitter! Das harte Los der Armut und der Anonymität vereint auf einem gebeugten Rücken!


 
Das ist etwas schlicht verallgemeinert. So kenne ich dich garnicht. Bleib ruhig hier, mir bist du ausreichend individuell.

Allerdings nehem ich dir immer noch übel, dass du Kommafehler in Zitaten verbesserst ohne hicks, clic oder sic zu schreiben. Oder lieg ich nun falsch... Kann auch sein.

Uli


----------



## Freelander (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer

Bleib ja hier!#6


----------



## Freelander (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Aspire läuft nur im Salzwasser beim Mefofischen und hat auch schon einige Komplettduschen mitgemacht.
Zuhause habe ich die dann wieder mit klaren Wasser abgespühlt,abgetrocknet und das Schnurlaufröllchen eingeölt.
Läuft immer noch einwandfrei.#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Allerdings nehem ich dir immer noch übel, dass du Kommafehler in Zitaten verbesserst ohne hicks, clic oder sic zu schreiben. Oder lieg ich nun falsch... Kann auch sein.



Jaja, das habe ich schon mal gemacht, wenn es den Sinn der Aussage lesbarer machte... ich dachte, das merkt hier eh' keiner!

|muahah:|peinlich|muahah:


----------



## J-son (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube dass wenn man - als Spinnfischer - mit seinem Tackle in der Hand, Stunden um Stunden am Wasser steht und mangels Aktivität der Fische gar keine andere Wahl hat als nur sein Tackle zu fühlen, man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf die ganzen kleinen Laufgeräusche, Unrundheiten oder sonstige Kleinigkeiten hat. Man beginnt sie als Mängel zu betrachten, obwohl sie den Zweck und die Funktion der Rolle (oder auch Rute, macht keinen Unterschied) in keiner Weise beeinträchtigen, weil man auch bei schlechtem Wetter und ohne Fangerfolg VIEL Spass beim Angeln haben möchte.
Ausserdem halten die etwas exclusiveren Rollen tatsächlich in der Regel länger als die meisten anderen...und sei's nur weil man sie, wie schon erwähnt, deutlicher sorgsamer behandelt.
Ein fairer Deal möchte man meinen, weniger Rollen kaufen und dafür besseres Material fischen. Allerdings trifft das nur auf die wenigsten "High-End-Konsumenten" zu:
man spürt den Unterschied, und im Allgemeinen entwickelt sich daraus eine Sucht.
Einen schönen Nebeneffekt hat's aber auch:
man achtet beim Angeln auf einmal mehr auf die Feinheiten, und nach meinen fischereilichen Erfahrungen kann das soo schlecht nicht sein. 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> (...) denk an Götz von Berlichingen!



Wieso? Hatte der ein mit 5 wasserdichten Kugellagern aufgehängtes Magnesium-Visier am Helm?



Im Übrigen: Ich zum Beispiel bin nie ein Neider, ab und zu ein Spötter, aber nie ohne Grund und noch seltener ohne Anlass...


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In diesem Fall ist etwas kritischer Spott ja auch durchaus angebracht. Schade das dieser Thread jetzt totläuft. Ich hätte mir doch einige interessante Anregungen versprochen. Weniger bei den Ferraris, wie Branzino oder Stella, sondern mehr im Segment darunter etwa ab Twinpower. Das aus diesem Thread Informationen kommen für Leute die sich sowas mal zulegen wollen, wäre eine schöne Sache gewesen. Der Fall TP FB z.B. ist durchaus diskussionswürdig und kritisch zu betrachten. Dadurch das unser Planet konsummäßig immer kleiner wird, hätte dieser Thread durchaus seine Berechtigung gehabt, da hier z.B. auch Leute ihre Japantackleerfahrungen einbringen.

Was eine Daiwa, Shimano und andere wirklich taugt, zeigt sich leider nicht beim drehen im Laden, sondern nur im harten Alltag. Viele die hier posten sind durchaus in der Lage ihr Material kritisch zu betrachten und zuzugeben das die 300,-Ockenrolle ein Mißgriff war. 
Es gibt in diesem Board endlose Rollenthreads, die immer nach den gleichen Mechanismen ablaufen. 

Es wird die Frage nach einer Empfehlung ausgesprochen und dann wird der Fragensteller von 1000 Leuten zugetextet und bekommt 2000 Empfehlungen. Hilfreich?

Wohl eher nicht.

Wenn ich hier von meinen Praxiserfahrungen mit der TP4000FB berichte wird vielleicht mancher von einem Fehlkauf absehen, aber nun, sei es drum.

Mittlerweile fällt mir auch nicht viel mehr als der Götz ein und ich kann nur empfehlen solche Diskussionen über die Blogs zu führen bei denen man den Teilnehmerkreis einschränkt.

Schade.

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie ihr das so handhabt, aber zum transport mache ich die rolle von der rute ab. diese kommt in ein schön stabiles transportrohr. nun bin ich noch auf der suche nach einer schön gepolsterten tasche für meine rolle!
> 
> hat da jemand ein tipp?



Die perfekte Lösung wäre ein kompakter Alu- oder Hartplastikkoffer (gibt's von 30-300 Euro, auch wasserdicht), darinnen ein fester Schaumstoff, in dem man sich passende Aussparungen für die Rolle(n) schneidet. So, wie Photographen das auch machen (für ihre Cameras und Objektive).


----------



## Bernhard* (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie ihr das so handhabt, aber zum transport mache ich die rolle von der rute ab. diese kommt in ein schön stabiles transportrohr. nun bin ich noch auf der suche nach einer schön gepolsterten tasche für meine rolle!
> 
> hat da jemand ein tipp?


 
Habe von Shimano eine Rollentasche. Darin befördere ich aber nur diverse Ersatzspulen. Die Rollen bleiben bei mir an den Ruten dran zum Transport.

Bei den japanischen TwinPowers sind bereits ab Werk Taschen aus Neopren-ähnlichem Stoff mit Klettverschluß (nur nur die Säcklein mit Kordelzug) mit dabei.


----------



## heinzrch (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich wickle immer ein altes Handtuch um die montierte Rolle, bevor ich die Rute ins Futeral stecke...


----------



## Dart (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade das dieser Thread jetzt totläuft.


Da fallen mir spontan 2 Kanditaten ein, die sich für diese Entwicklung gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen können.

Es ist ja ok, wenn du z.b. mehr über die Twinpower lesen und schreiben möchtest.....mach es einfach
Ich finde es mehr als legitim, einen Thread für die Freunde des High-End Bereichs zu pflegen...auch wenn ich solche Rollen nicht habe, und sie bislang nur bei Freunden ausgibieg testen durfte. Warum hier jemand scheinbar Probleme damit hat, oder Spott und Ironie einbringt, entschliesst sich meinem Verständniss
Gruss Reiner


----------



## darth carper (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ angelspezi

Es gibt von Fox Einzelrollentaschen. Die sind innen mit gestanztem Schaumstoff versehen, der je nach Rollengröße und -form einzeln entnommen werden kann.
Ist bislang die beste Rollentasche die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## John Doe12 (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt,die ist auch bei der deutschen Stella FD dabei und für den längeren Transport ein extra Fach, in das man die Kurbel dann getrennt von der Rolle reinpacken kann,für mich reicht es als Schutz,meistens liegt sie allerdings ohne "Täschchen" im Kofferraum,ist schließlich auch "nur" ne Rolle und kein rohes Ei

Petri
Martin


----------



## camilos (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jungs,

hier mein erster und wahrcheinlich einziger Beitrag zu dieser schon sehr zerfahrenen Diskussion (schaade eigentlich, hatte gedacht, dass ich endlich etwas über Spinnrollen lernen würde).

Ich bin eher ein Multirollenfan, deswegen würde ich mir absichtlich keine High-End-Spinnrolle kaufen... aber wenn man zu diesem japanischen Schätzchen kommt, wie die Jungfrau zum Kind (die Umständen bleiben verborgen ) dann sage ich natürlich auch nicht nein....

In diesem Frühjahr und Sommer habe ich die Rolle richtig viel und ausgiebig genutzt, ich bin nicht zimperlich damit ausgegangen und je mehr ich sie nutze, desto begeisterter bin ich davon ... aber ich bin und bleibe trotzdem ein Multirollenfan, allerdings ist es manchmal Schwachsinn (m.E.n.), auf Teufel kommt raus, immer und auf jeden Fall eine Multirolle einsetzen zu wollen. Deswegen kommt das Baby immer wieder raus und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft....






Über Technik, etc kann ich nicht viel sagen (isch 'abe keine Ahnung). Ich kann nur sagen, dass seit dem ich die habe, ich begesitert bin.

Würde ich sie mir wieder kaufen? Nein, ist mir zu viel Geld! Hätte ich sie mir unter normalen Umständen gekauft? Auch nicht, ich bin zwar begeistert, ich besitze aber auch eine Japan Biomaster und eine Japan Ultrega; die Rollen bieten eine Qualität, die vielleicht 80% oder 60% der Stella ausmacht (ist schwer zu beziffern), kostet aber nur 40% bzw. 30% der Stellchen, glaube ich.... aber das ist wieder Öfftöpiek... bin schon ruhig...

So das war's, meine 2 Eurocents. 

Grüße


----------



## darth carper (20. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ angelspezi

Genau die meine ich.


----------



## taxel (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

Daiwa bietet eine limitierte Infinity Q XP an. Die hat das Saltiga Getriebe und wird in einer Holzbox geliefert. UVP 599 €. Limitiert auf 500 Stück in Deutschland.

Quelle: Anzeige im Blinker 12/07, ganze Seite irgendwo an Anfang des Heftes

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das eine "silberne Brazino"?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Daiwa bietet eine limitierte Infinity Q XP an. Die hat das Saltiga Getriebe und wird in einer Holzbox geliefert. UVP 599 €. Limitiert auf 500 Stück in Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Da kannste auch gleich die Branzino kaufen, wie Martin schon schrieb, oder die Cetrate Hyper Custom.

Die Certate Hyper Custom ist eine Certate in silber mit dem Saltiga-Getreibematerial - also kommt der Infinity Q XP ähnlich. 

Dazu kostet die Certare Hyper Custom etwa so viel wie die Branzino und nicht unverschämte 600€. Ok 450€ sind auch noch unverschämt viel, aber immerhin 150€ weniger als hier die Infinity. 

Nebenbei kannste dir für die Certate auch goldene "Blenden" kaufen - dadurch gibt's wenigstens etwas Kontrast (oder gleich die Rolle in silber+etwas gold). 


Bedenke aber, dass das Getriebematerial der Saltiga härter sein soll, woduch es Laufgeräusche geben kann/auftreten können, die sollen aber vollkommen normal sein, eben wegen diesen Getriebematerials.


----------



## tomry1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Vater ist im Dezember geschäftlich in Japan...
Was bringt der mir zu Weihnachten mit? 
Eine Stella 2000s   und ich werde meine Stella aufrüsten ...
Es gibt verschiedene Spulen und Kurbeln.
Ich werds später noch posten... soetwas gibt es hier gar nicht ;-)
Und das ganze kostet
Stella = 380€ und die Ersatzteile nochmal 50€.
...
Den Link für die Tuningteile poste ich auch noch später... mich hats echt beindruckt!


----------



## Dart (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zu einem ähnlichen Preis findet man die Stella übrigens auch in Bangkok.
http://www.7seasproshop.com/2007/index.php?module=shop&cat=43&bid=1&ptype=&spic=1&pid=&page=2
Wer jemanden kennt der einen Thailandurlaub plant, kann hier einiges an Highend Tackle finden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ranger (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Passt diese Doppelkurbel der neuen Stella wohl auch an die FB?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Ranger:

Schickes Modell, wo gibts das denn? 

Doppelkurbel mag ich, sieht auch in dem Schwarz edel aus, das Auge fischt mit... :k


----------



## Ranger (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich steh auch auf Doppelkurbeln....

Gibts bei plat.co


----------



## tomry1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/9856/yumeyaknob3wf2.jpg



http://img513.*ih.us/img513/9990/yumeyaspoolqb8.jpg
http://img513.*ih.us/img513/9990/yumeyaspoolqb8.fb1a6249a5.jpg


----------



## tomry1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das wären die teile zum aufrüsten.
Achja--- mag sein das die 2000s wenig schnur fassung hat.
Die Stella serie FD gibt es gar nicht im Angebot (in Japan)
Die hab ich nirgendswo gefunden.
Wäre doch mal nett wenn ihr mir ein aktuelles modell sagen könntet,das es dort gibt..
unswar mit ner vernünftigen schnur fassung ;-) zum Spin- angeln halt-


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Die Stella serie FD gibt es gar nicht im Angebot (in Japan)
> Die hab ich nirgendswo gefunden.



Die Stella FD gibt es nur in den USA und hier in Europa. In Japan (rest Asien auch?) heist sie einfach nur '07 Stella.


----------



## tomry1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so ich hatte vor ne 2500er Stella .. aus Japan mit einer Spinrute , auch aus dem Hause Shimano *SHIMANO ASPIRE BX 270H*

Wurfgewicht 20-50 gr.
zu kaufen.
Natürlich würden einige sagen " Hol dir ne Harrison --- "
Ich sage NEIN  denn bei einer Harrison gibts keine Garantie!
Der Blank wird verarbeitet , aber sobald dies geschehen ist,und die Rute bricht dann ,
entfällt die Garantie. Ausnahme ist , wenn man mit dem Ruten-Bauer ein Abkommen hat.

So schön sie auch aussieht ,und solange sie auch halten soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine solche Aussage zu den Harrison-Blanks ist wirklich selten dämlich. 
Darin unterscheiden sich die Blanks und Rutenbauer doch gar nicht, schließlich wird jeder "verbaut und verkleistert". 
Wer für die Sache geradesteht, das ist im Blankfehlerfall dann eine Frage zwischen Verkäufer/Rutenbauer und Hersteller.
Und wer den Blank selber knickt, der wendet sich an seinen Blanklieferanten/Rutenbauer und erhält darüber Ersatz, besser als bei den meisten Ruten von der Stange. 
(Positive Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich die Regel )

Aber irgendwie, es sollte hier um Rollen gehen und in anderen Threads um Ruten! :m

Und noch was, so für die Shimano-Fetischisten und auch die Shimano-Negisten+Kritiker :g:
Shimano steht im Moment nach ganz vielen Aussagen und Beispielen auf dem letzten Serviceplatz, da geht es um Monate im Bereich einer Hand, oder gar mehr. Wer da (problematischen) Service und Ersatz haben will, kauft sich vorher sowieso erstmal eine Ersatzrute oder Ersatzrolle für die Wartezeit. Die E-Teile werden nach 2 Jahren aus dem Produktkatalog auch mal eben schnell eingestellt (TwinPower FA, oder gar ne Stella SBL), dann ist 0,0 mit Service. Extra E-Spulen bestellen, schon mal versucht?
Insofern wird die ganze Choose schnell mal doppelt und mehr teuer. :q

(Soll aber nicht mindern, daß es einige Shops gibt, die im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten einen guten Shimano-Service bieten )


----------



## tomry1 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok ok.. mag sein so jedenfalls hab ichs von meinem Händler so gehört.
Mag sein das der mir nur die Rute von der Stange verkaufen wollte 
Aber wer die Shimano Aspire BX schonmal in der Hand hatte , der weiß wie schön die Aktion und die Rollen Halterung ist ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So siehts aus!


----------



## J-son (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...und wen das Aussehen nicht interessiert, der wird sich die 75er VHF implantieren lassen, sobald er sie einmal gefischt hat.
Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass rainer1962 völlig richtig liegt, wenn er sagt dass die 4000er TP zu grob für die VHF ist...weiss jemand 'ne Alternative?
Aus Japan bestellen möchte ich eigentlich nicht, und teurer als 350€ sollte es auch nicht werden (hab' genug geblutet dieses Jahr).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir einer Aspire in der 3m Version und 10-30g WG (so in der Richtung) angeschaut. So begeistert war ich nicht davon. 
Die Rute war schön leicht, jedoch gefiel mir die Aktion der SpeedMaster und eine von Scierra (Name kenn ich nichtmehr) besser...
Nichts desto trotz, sind beide (oder alle drei) Ruten sehr schön. 

Jedoch kommen die so gesehen, mit der Luxxe Saltage Cheetah nicht mit... aber preislich liegt die Cheetah auch etwas über den anderen. Dazu kommt noch der kurze gewöhnungsbedürftige Griff.


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> ... der wird sich die 75er VHF implantieren lassen, sobald er sie einmal gefischt hat.
> Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass rainer1962 völlig richtig liegt, wenn er sagt dass die 4000er TP zu grob für die VHF ist...weiss jemand 'ne Alternative?


 
Daiwa Certate 3000: paßt von der Schnurfassung und optisch wunderbar :k, und wiegt ohne Schnur nur 285g.

Ich fische derzeit noch wahlweise eine Certate 2500 oder eine Caldia 3000 auf der VHF -75. Die Caldia ist mir jedoch auf der VHF zu schwer. Die Certate 2500 ist super für meine VHF -30g auf Zander, deshalb werde ich die Certate 3000 noch für die VHF -75g nachlegen... :l


----------



## moped (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> deshalb werde ich die Certate 3000 noch für die VHF -75g nachlegen... :l


 
Tu das,

optisch wie technisch ein Traum!!!! Besser gefällt mir lediglich noch meine Certate Finesse Custom 2506 auf der 30er! Ich kann mir keine besseren Combos mehr vorstellen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir letzten Samstag mal die üblichen Verdächtigen angeguckt, da ich ja auch auf der Suche nach der passenden Rolle für meine VHF75 bin!
Ich hatte die 3000erCertate, 4000erFireblood, 3000er Branzino Morethan und die 4000er Stella FD in der Hand.
Alles super Rollen aber mein Favorit ist definitiv die Stella FD, da passt einfach alles,
na ja fast alles, kleiner Wehrmutstropfen das Teil soll 599,95€ kosten.
Bin schwer am kämpfen ob ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann nur auf die kleinen Japaner verweisen, nette Jungs...

Verdamm, 3 Sekunden zu langsam... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das lohnt sich dann ja richtig!
Dann werde ich mich mal schlau machen!
Danke für den Tip!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stella 3000FD gibt es hier auch für 450€ im Laden, als ich das gesehen hab musste ich 5mal auf den Preis gucken und nachfragen.


----------



## Alikes (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi Wo?

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Markus18 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Chrizz, wo?|bigeyes


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Knutzen in Kiel...


----------



## Markus18 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der verschickt aber bestimmt keine Ware, oder?!


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Markus18 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf deren Internetseite steht zumindest nix davon, werd mal anrufen, danke aber.|wavey:


----------



## ivo (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Ist das der Shop?


http://www.knutzen-kiel.de/


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo das ist er, ist ein Zoo und Angelgeschäft in einem


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Auf deren Internetseite steht zumindest nix davon, werd mal anrufen, danke aber.|wavey:



Kannst das ja mal versuchen.. 

Aber steht früh auf  

Als ich da war, waren da je eine 2500er 3000er und eine 4000er. Also ist da nichts mit großer Stella Auswahl. Die 4000er lag (glaub ich) bei 470€ oder so.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Askari kostet sie 459, der verschickt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## J-son (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry für OT:

gibt es einen Thread, in dem eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für eine Bestellung aus Japan zu finden ist (Bestellung (auf den Seiten ist ja alles japanisch!), Bezahlung, Versand und Zoll, etc.)), oder kann mir jemand so'ne Anleitung per PN zukommen lassen?

Die Ersparnis ist doch höher als ich dachte...

Merci:
J@Y


----------



## Markus18 (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei Askari kostet sie 459, der verschickt auf jeden Fall.



War das ein Witz oder hast du den Link, finde sie leider nicht!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass wenn man - als Spinnfischer - mit seinem Tackle in der Hand, Stunden um Stunden am Wasser steht und mangels Aktivität der Fische gar keine andere Wahl hat als nur sein Tackle zu fühlen, man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf die ganzen kleinen Laufgeräusche, Unrundheiten oder sonstige Kleinigkeiten hat. Man beginnt sie als Mängel zu betrachten, obwohl sie den Zweck und die Funktion der Rolle (oder auch Rute, macht keinen Unterschied) in keiner Weise beeinträchtigen, weil man auch bei schlechtem Wetter und ohne Fangerfolg VIEL Spass beim Angeln haben möchte.


Da haste wirklich beschrieben, was mir mit der Diskussion hier auch schon durch den Kopf ging: Die ganz extrem super laufenden Rollen sind öfters so ein Zuckerli, ein Sahnehäubchen, wo das Drehen an sich schon soviel Spaß macht. Also (auch) ein Überbrücken und eine Motivationshilfe bei der mehr oder weniger langen Nicht-Beißzeit. :g

Daraus könnte man auch messerscharf folgern: Wer dauernd fängt und drillt, braucht so wunderschön laufendes Gerät gar nicht. Und das ist auch zweifelsohne richtig. Nur leider eben nicht der Normal+Standardfall. 

Nehmen wir mal an (Super Fabula und Märchenstunde):
Wenn in allen Flüßen alle Meter ein 30Pfd Lachs rumschwimmen würde und in allen Seen die dicken Hechte so stehen würden, gäbe es sicherlich keine Notwendigkeit bzw. Zeit für sowas - reinwerfen, Big Fish dran, drillen, rausziehen, glücklich sein! 

Wär ja toll, gab es laut den schönen Märchen aus den letzten Jahrhunderten mal :l, nur heute muß wohl auch der durch die Zivilisation verursachte (Fisch)Mangel wieder durch von der Zivilisation erstellten besseren Werkzeugen kompensiert werden, die wiederum zu einem weiteren Abnehmen der Fischbestände führen könnten ... |uhoh:

Schade eigentlich, ich würde jedenfalls die Welt mit den vielen vielen dicken Fischen vorziehen. #6


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Sorry für OT:
> 
> gibt es einen Thread, in dem eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für eine Bestellung aus Japan zu finden ist (Bestellung (auf den Seiten ist ja alles japanisch!), Bezahlung, Versand und Zoll, etc.)), *oder kann mir jemand so'ne Anleitung per PN zukommen lassen?*
> 
> ...





Done :m


----------



## Living Dead (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Done :m



Studenten, Zeit wie Sand am Meer !


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jein... eigendlich lern ich grade für den Kurztest morgen... aber weißt du wie LAAAAANGWEILIG diese olle Schrödingergleichung ist und ihre ollen Potentialtöpfe? 

Dazu ist unser Prof unfähig vernünftige Scripte hochzuladen, das ist nur seine Präsentation wo sich im pfd-Format alles überlager und man nur ein Teil sieht und zwar die oberste Schicht -.-


----------



## Bernhard* (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Sorry für OT:
> 
> gibt es einen Thread, in dem eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für eine Bestellung aus Japan zu finden ist (Bestellung (auf den Seiten ist ja alles japanisch!), Bezahlung, Versand und Zoll, etc.)), oder kann mir jemand so'ne Anleitung per PN zukommen lassen?
> 
> ...


 
Ablauf ist je nach Verkaufer etwas anders. Wo willst du bestellen?

eventuelle Antwort bitte per PN!


----------



## Margaux (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



moped schrieb:


> optisch wie technisch ein Traum!!!! Besser gefällt mir lediglich noch meine Certate Finesse Custom 2506 auf der 30er! Ich kann mir keine besseren Combos mehr vorstellen!


 
Eben, ich fische ja schon die Certate 2500 und bin restlos überzeugt von dieser Rolle - besonders in Kombination mit einer VHF :k. Bevor ich mir allerdings die 3000 zulege, habe noch die ein oder andere "Verabredung" mit MAD ('s Rutenbau ) #h.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Einfach mal den starken Euro nutzen!
Ich muss KW 49 noch mal rüber nach Amiland.
Hab mit einem dortigen bass shop mal ge-emailt und der kann mir die neue Stella in 4000 er Grösse für unter 400 Euro realisieren. Korrekte Verzollung durch mich in DE schon mal eingerechnet. Zu Hause diskutiere ich gerade ob ich eine oder 2 mitbringenn darf.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## sa-s (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

oh mann!

the monkey never sleeps!

und je finsterer die nächte und kürzer die tage, desto . . . .
ach was sag ich euch.

werde die tage eine vhf 5-30 in auftrag geben und um die wartezeit zu überbrücken brauche ich noch ein röllchen, damit ich wenigstens zu hause am sofa kurbeln kann.|supergri

bloss welche?

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich müsste man mal irgendeinen Studenten dazu gewinnen ne Doktor/Diplomarbeit über die Haltbarkeit und Qualität von Angelrollen zu schreiben.

Der müsste dann Material- und Funktionstests machen, Haltbarkeit in Süß- und Salzwasser testen etc..

Denn seien wir doch ehrlich:
Eigentlich sind wir (fast) alle Laien in dem Bereich (ich jedenfalls bin kein Techniker/Ingenieur der das beurteilen könnte).

Das bedeutet dann aber auch, dass die Diskussionen umd "HighEnd" wohl eher am Preis orientiert sind (ob ne Rolle viel kostet kann man auch als "technicher Laie" feststellen ) als an der "HighEnd - Qualität".

Denn man kann da als Angler ja nur feststellen, ob eine bestimmte Rolle einem selber zusagt, mangels entsprechender Fähigkeiten aber kaum objektive Qualitätsaussagen treffen.

Und da es so viele unterschiedliche "Einsatzarten" von Rollen gibt, wie es Angler gibt, ist die subjektive Beurteilung in einem Forum wie hier sicherlich hilfreich. Aber eben auch keinerlei Kriterium für Qualität.

Sieht man ja schon daran, wie unterschiedlich in dem Thread hier die gleichen Rollen bewertet werden von verschiedenen Anglern.

Wäe doch echt mal klasse, sowas wissenschaftlich untersuchen zu lassen -))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann soll er mal nen entsprechend wissenschaftlichen Testplan ausarbeiten )


----------



## sa-s (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da will ich auch gerne wieder die schulbank drücken!

spass beiseite.

bis es eine wissenschaftlich fundierte untersuchung gibt müssen wir uns im kaffeesatzlesen begnügen.

für viele wird es alleine schon interessant sein zu lesen, wie sich rollen im direkten vergleich zueinander "anfühlen". im highend bereich sicherlich selten, aber die grundausstattung der kombattanten wächst ja auch von woche zu woche.

also ran an die moneten

sepp


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> bis es eine wissenschaftlich fundierte untersuchung gibt müssen wir uns im kaffeesatzlesen begnügen.


Nicht unbedingt Kaffeesatzlesen, aber eben mit rein subjektiven Einschätzungen.

Da auch das Subjekt (also der einzelne Angler) die jeweilige Rolle fischt, ist das schon wichtig.

Nur eben nicht als objektive Qualität darstellbar.

Und die würde mich schon interessieren )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal, wo die Kurve Richtung mehr Technik und Wissenschaft pendelt:

Eine Spinnangelrolle ist ein Handmotor für die Bedienung mit 2 menschlichen Händen, am ehesten mit der guten alten Handbohrmaschine zu vergleichen (die ohne Elektromotor und kein Akkuschrauber). Da gab es 2 Griffe, Kurbelanordnungen, mit Getrieben, Übersetzungen usw.

Wesentlich an all den manuellen Kraftmaschinen ist der Antrieb und die Benutzung, die beide Male von Hand erfolgt.
Demzufolge sind zuallererst die Interfaces Hand<->Rollentechnik sehr wichtig, die Berührungstellen. 

Bei einer Stationärrolle haben wir 3 wichtige Bereiche für das Handinterface:
1. Rollenfuß und Rollenhalter, der gehört nämlich dazu, siehe gerade z.B. ALU-Rollenhalter.
2. Kurbel und Kurbelgriff
3. Bügel, Greifbarkeit und saubere Funktion

Die 3 Sachen fasse ich dauernd an, jeder andere auch. Tausende Male am langen Angeltag, in Wind und Wetter, im strahlenden Sonnenlicht oder fast stockdunkler Nacht. Vollkommen automatisch und sicher soll es funktionieren. Das muß passen, sitzen, immer richtig greifen, angenehm sein und darf niemals nerven.

Als Bonbon und Zusatz kommt noch hinzu:
4. Die Bremse und speziell der Bremsknopf, die gute Verstellbarkeit und besonders die gute Verstellbarkeit im Drill (Stresssituation).

Da darf man auch nicht abrutschen, es muß schnell gehen und eine Bremskraftänderung sich sinnvoll ratz-fatz umsetzen lassen, alles andere ist hinderlich und bringt Fischverlust und Frust. 

Denn, eine Weiterführung der Murphy-Gesetze: Eine Bremse braucht man immer genau dann und nur dann, wenn es wirklich dringlich und einzigartig wichtig ist - eben immer bei Traumfischen am Gerät. 
Eine Bremse muß also zuallererst stressfest sein und vor allem auch bedienmäßig stressfest.

An diesen 4 Grundfunktionen hapert es schon mehr oder weniger bei allen Rollen, es gibt aber auch Ansätze der Verbesserung (oder Verschlimmbesserung).
Wechselbare und adaptierbare Interfaces finde ich sehr gut. An der Kurbel geht es am leichtesten, dort sind schraubbare Griffe und (leider sündteure) Wechselteile in Japan Standard, in Deutschland müssen wir und immer noch mit festen Ausstattungen und höchstens mal einem Gummiüberzieher wie auf der Red Arc-Kurbel behelfen.

Das ist alles noch sehr rudimentär und widerspricht den einfachsten ergonomischen Anforderungen, alles vielfach altbekannt und erforscht, leider aber zuwenig umgesetzt. In diesem primären Interface Hand<->Rollentechnik fängt es an, aber das ist lange noch nicht alles ...


----------



## miscwe (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo leute, 

kann mir jemand sagen ob es von daiwa ne rolle gibt die der 4000er stella ähnlich ist oder besser ist?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Miscwe
Daiwa ist nie besser als Shimano!


Hoffe die Daiwa Fans sind mir nicht böse.


----------



## slowhand (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miscwe
> Daiwa ist nie besser als Shimano!
> 
> 
> Hoffe die Daiwa Fans sind mir nicht böse.



War klar... Von wem auch sonst?!|rolleyes


----------



## Dart (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miscwe
> Daiwa ist nie besser als Shimano!
> 
> 
> Hoffe die Daiwa Fans sind mir nicht böse.


Ich liebe beide Firmen#6
Der Rest hinkt meilenweit hinterher (zumindest der in der BRD bekannte, übliche Quark) ala DAM, Balzer, Cormoran etc.
Da jibbet es null Highend Tackle
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man mal irgendeinen Studenten dazu gewinnen ne Doktor/Diplomarbeit über die Haltbarkeit und Qualität von Angelrollen zu schreiben.
> 
> Der müsste dann Material- und Funktionstests machen, Haltbarkeit in Süß- und Salzwasser testen etc..
> 
> ...



Da brauchste mehr als nur einen Studenten... 

Neben den schon angesprochenen, würdem ich vor allem die Materialqualität interessieren. Dafür müsste man das Zeug analysieren und d.h. dass man etwas der Rolle entnehmen muss und das an jeder Stelle - somit würde man die Rolle vernichten.
Nebenbei ist es vermutlich auch nicht erlaubt, einfach so die Materialzusammensetzung der jeweiligen Rollen rauszufinden.

Die Qualität von den einzelnen Teilen muss bestimmt werden, dafür bräuchte man mit den anderen Tests schon mind. 3 Rollen:
Süßwassertests
Salzwassertests
Materialqualität/analysen

Da kannste viele Leute mit beschäfftigen... 

Aber sowas wäre echt nicht schlecht - würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Mal ganz klar gesagt, zu Deinen durchaus logischen und vernünftigen Schlussfolgerungen zum Thema. "High-Ender machen beim Spinnfischen die Zeit ohne Biss erträglicher/bzw. abgenehmer."


Meine Meinung ist anders: Ich will mich einfach nicht mit dem "Kram" rumärgern.

Habe ja dieses Jahr ne Technium und ne Rote gehabt/getestet.

Mit dem Lauf und dem Gejaule von Schnurlaufröllchen/Walzenlagern und was weiss ich nicht noch alles für Teilen, will ich mich nicht rumärgern.
Das kann natürlich auch daran liegen, daß ich nicht willens und in der Lage bin an den Rollen rumzuschrauben oder irgendwas auszutauschen. Wenn man da Lust zu hat, ist das natürlich ne ganz andere Sache. Ein Freund von mir der Ingenieur, ist hatte auch immer ein extremes Vergnügen daran meine alten Quick und Mitchell Rollen hinzufrickeln und zu warten.
Ich hab auf sowas überhaupt keine Lust! Ich will angeln!! 
Nach meiner Meinung fängt ne brauchbare Spinnrolle bei der Jap. Twinpower an. Besseres Material kann man haben, muss aber nicht sein finde ich.
Ausdrücklich zähle ich die TP nicht zu den High-Endern, sondern betrachte sie für meinen Anspruch als Günstigste brauchbare Rolle.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Miscwe
Nochmal ernsthaft!

Zum Thema Daiwa, hat Martin Obelt knapp über Deinem Post ne Alternative aufgezeigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist anders: Ich will mich einfach nicht mit dem "Kram" rumärgern.


Das ist aber eine gewagte These: "High-End" und "nicht rumärgern" sind jedenfalls nicht automatisch dasselbe. 
Bei einer Rolle gibt es auch mehr als nur Rollenkauf,-lauf und feines Rollgefühl.

Eine Sache ist z.B. der gesamte Systempreis, wieviele Rollen mit welcher passenden Vielfalt und Zubehör wie E-Spulen brauche ich, wie gut sollen die alle zueinander passen?

Eine andere Sache ist der Servicebereich, wie sorglos und ärgerfrei ist der Kauf auf längere Sicht. Gerade Shimano zeigt dort unrühmliches Verhalten. Einige Rollenhersteller liefern innerhalb einer Woche Ersatz oder gerne Komplettaustausch, ein anderer  Hersteller-S läßt die Rolle erstmal ein paar Monate irgendwo auf See verschwinden. Wie ist es dann, mit warten, mit Angeln in der Zeit? 6 Monate sind ein halbes Jahr und u.U. die ganze Saison.
Jetzt meint jemand: Eine teure geht nicht kaputt! Sicher, in der Regel nicht durch Fehler und Material, aber gegen Unfälle ist keiner gefeit.

Gerade bei einem ambitionierten Spinnangler ist die Sache doch so, daß er seine besseren Rollen braucht, gerade mit den schönsten und best gefallendsten Angeln will. Wie verkraftet er den Ausfall, der eine Rolle u.U. auf lange Zeit entreißt? Wie ist es mit der Ersetzbarkeit überhaupt, wenn es 2 Jahre später nur wieder ein anderes (weniger gefallendes ) Modell gibt. z.B. die von vielen als besser eingeschätzte TP FA, die versorgungstechnisch aber weitgehend eleminiert ist. Von der TP F gar nicht zu reden ...

Also mit den Modellwechseln - gerade wenn so ein Ding gerade richtig ausgetestet und für gut befunden ist - kann ich mich nicht abfinden. Und so mancher reibt sich verwundert die Augen, wenn die gerade noch bejubelten Top-Rollen wieder weg sind. Was dann, gerade dafür mal so richtig gespart, und schon geht das ganze Auswahl und Bedenkenkarrussell wieder los? |uhoh:
Mag auch sein, daß ich da eher der "Long-Timer" bin, jedes Jahr ne immer wieder andere Joghurtbecherrolle ist jedenfalls nicht mein Ding, ne. #d

Also:
- Systempreis(e), Rollenpark, E-Spulen, Zubehör, Modding+Tuning
- Serviceleistungen und insbesondere Abwicklungsgeschwindigkeit
- Nachkaufsicherheit und Ersetzbarkeit, abzielend auf die Gewöhnung

Das sind auf jeden Fall wichtige Aspekte, damit die Handmaschine Rolle auf lange Sicht erfreulich bleibt. Und ich bin noch nicht bei der Haltbarkeit ...


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Das löse ich ganz einfach: Innerhalb meiner bisherigen Nutzungszeiten, habe ich noch mit keiner Shim. Rolle Ärger gehabt. Und wenn die sich irgendwann ausgenuddelt fühlen gehts zu HAV Wartung/Austausch oder zu Ebay.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
Wer fischt denn hier eine Van Staal und kann dazu mal einen Bericht liefern?

Habe das Teil gesehen und sieht ja ganz fein aus,nur der Preis ist nicht ganz so fein,find ich.
Deswegen würde mich mal interessieren ob da das Preis-Leistung Verhältnis stimmt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Freelander!

Die Frage nach der VS und der Opus1 tauchte hier schon öfter auf.
Keiner mochte sich bekennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die wichtige Frage ist doch auch: wofür?
Die auf der Hand liegenden Vorteile extrem guten Materials, einfacher robuster Bauweise und gammelfesten Materials lassen sich doch nur beim richtigen Boots-Meeresangeln ausschöpfen.
Für "Strandrutscher inner Gummibüx" dürfte das zudem immer die falsche Gewichtsklasse sein. Mir ist davon kein 300g Modell irgendwo bekannt.


----------



## Freelander (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schade,wieso eigentlich nicht.
Mann kann mir auch eine PN schicken,ich behalts dann auch für mich.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt! Und da werden wohl auch hauptsächlich Saltigas und Stellas gefischt.


----------



## Freelander (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die wichtige Frage ist doch auch: wofür?
> Die auf der Hand liegenden Vorteile extrem guten Materials, einfacher robuster Bauweise und gammelfesten Materials lassen sich doch nur beim richtigen *Boots-Meeresangeln* ausschöpfen.


 

Deswegen frage ich ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich ja.


Dann schau Dich doch mal im Big-Game und Norwegen-Teil um. 
Da gibt es massig Erfahrungen, und das Groß-Popperfischen dürfte doch so ziemlich die derbste schwerste Spinnangelart sein, fürchterliches Reißen gegen furchtbar zerrende Fische (die ins Riff wollen), und dafür bestes robustes Gerät. 
Ich war ein paar Stunden in Magdeburg dort auf dem Stand mit Accurate-Gerät und mußte schnell lernen: Welsspinnen etc. ist lange noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ...

Ich träum eigentlich jetzt auch eher von ner tiefen tropischen Rinne wo man von der Hängematte aus Angeln kann :l, mit netten handlichen Thunen von einem halben bis dreiviertel Meter, bloß nicht größer.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Thune willst Du da sicher mit der 5-30 Gramm 9 ft VHF mühelos ausdrillen ohne Dein Ruhelager zu verlassen.

Ein Traum ich gebs zu!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte schon an die 75er gedacht, mit ner schönen schnuckeligen kleinen Kraftrolle! :q 
Das Verlassen des Ruhelagers dürfte schon nötig sein ...

Und ich hab noch nie gegrillten minutenfangfrischen Thun gegegessen, das muß ja auch was für die Füllung der Aminosäurenspeicher sein. Also Ultra-Duper-Koch auch noch dazu! :k Dann noch die entsprechende Begleitung ...

Ich muß das denn mal als Ausgestaltungswunsch für den Anglerhimmel anmelden! Da würde mir außerdem ein (höllischer) Murmeltiertag sicherlich nicht langweilig.


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Ich hab auf sowas überhaupt keine Lust! Ich will angeln!!


 
GENAU!!!



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung fängt ne brauchbare Spinnrolle bei der Jap. Twinpower an. Besseres Material kann man haben, muss aber nicht sein finde ich.
> Ausdrücklich zähle ich die TP nicht zu den High-Endern, sondern betrachte sie für meinen Anspruch als Günstigste brauchbare Rolle.


 
Auch das sehe ich genauso. Viele andere Rollen unter dem Niveau der Japan TP habe ich versucht... und wieder verkauft. Einzig eine gute gewartete Ryobi Zauber und eine Shimano Technium Mg. kann ich noch akzeptieren... :q.
Meine Lieblingsrolle ist - wie schon geschrieben - mittlerweile die Daiwa Certate.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Die entsprechende Begleitung ist aber dann doch sicher Rainer 1962 oder.
Einer Statio, einer Multi. Einer Arc, einer Steez.
Besser als mit ner Dame, kommst gar nicht zum Angeln.

Fireblöd hat sich übrigens erledigt, zugunsten siehe mein Profil.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die von AngelDet angesprochene Ergonomie ist sicher ein Punkt, der (zu?) oft vernachlässigt wird.

Davon ab sollte man doch meinen, dass es für Ingenieure, die es schaffen Menschen auf den Mond zu bringen, nicht so schwer sein sollte, ein paar einfache Grundanforderungen zu einem (noch) akzeptablen Preis umzusetzen.

Neben der genannten Ergonomie zum entspannten Angeln muss eine Rolle zuerst mal sauber die Schnur aufwickeln um zum einen gut werfen zu können, zum anderen gerade bei geflochtenen einschneiden im Drill zu vermeiden genauso wie Tüddel. Das sollte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu realisieren sein..

Der zweite Punkt wäre ein gutes, sattes "Laufverhalten", also eigentlich einfach ein vernünftiges Getriebe mit geringer Fertigungstoleranz und guten Lagern.

Das dritte, dann wenn der Fisch endlich dran ist, ne gute Bremse. Leichtes anlaufen, Breites Spektrum zum einstellen und kein "heisslaufen/Bremskraftveränderung" im Drill.

Wenn daneben noch "Gimmicks" wie unendliche Rücklaufsperre (ist ja inzwischen auch bei 10 - Euro - Rollen Standard) und ein vernünftiges Schnurfangbügelsystem, stehen, was will man dann mehr.

Und das alles in vernünftiger - je nach Einsatzgebiet auch "salzwasserfester" - Robustheit und langlebiger Qualität.

Nochmal:
Ich bin kein Ingenieur/Techniker etc., aber vielleicht gibts hier ja welche, die mir sagen können, warum das so schwer ist, eine solche Rolle zu bauen und zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu vertreiben.


----------



## Starcrunch (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Ich bin kein Ingenieur/Techniker etc., aber vielleicht gibts hier ja welche, die mir sagen können, warum das so schwer ist, eine solche Rolle zu bauen und zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu vertreiben.


Solche Rollen gibt es doch.
Aber es gibt halt auch genug Leute, die die horrenden Preise die dafür angesetzt werden zahlen. Warum sollten die Hersteller also was billiger machen?

Da könnteste ja auch fragen, warum verkauft Mercedes die S-Klasse nicht zu Golf Preisen? :q


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Solche Rollen gibt es doch.
> Aber es gibt halt auch genug Leute, die die horrenden Preise die dafür angesetzt werden zahlen. Warum sollten die Hersteller also was billiger machen?





Das Problem ist auch, man kann sie schlecht boykotieren, um den/die Hersteller zu zeigen, das die vernünftige Ware auch zum vernünftigen Preis anbieten sollen. Womit soll man dann angeln?


----------



## Starcrunch (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, man kann sie schlecht boykotieren, um den/die Hersteller zu zeigen, das die vernünftige Ware auch zum vernünftigen Preis anbieten sollen. Womit soll man dann angeln?


Mit dem gleichen wie tausende andere Angler auch


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja aber im Salzwasser möchte ich etwas brauchbares haben, was nicht am nächstens Tag "festgegammelt" ist...


----------



## antonio (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Ich bin kein Ingenieur/Techniker etc., aber vielleicht gibts hier ja welche, die mir sagen können, warum das so schwer ist, eine solche Rolle zu bauen und zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu vertreiben."

allzuschwer dürfte das nicht sein,doch heutzutage sollen viele sachen nicht mehr lange halten es soll ja immer neues verkauft werden und das gilt für viele branchen und so lange es genügend leute gibt die bereit sind unsummen für solche produkte auszugeben wird sich da auch nix ändern.

gruß antonio


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Antonio
Das hast Du schon richtig erkannt.
Eine kontrollierter Verschleiss der Produkte wird mit einkonstruiert.
Auch ein Grund warum sone Firma wie DAM übern Jordan gegangen ist.
Mein Vater hat mir seine Quick Rollen vererbt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat mir seine Quick Rollen vererbt.



Die alten Quicks sind doch (naja fast) voll toll - einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen. 
Der Nachteil bei den Rollen ist nur, dass die keine tolle Bremse haben und die Rücklaufsperre ich auch doof, da man imemr diesen "schritt" zurückdrehen kann, bis sie verriegelt. Aber die Sperre geht auch nicht kaputt, da das ein halber Bolzen ist, der dazwischengeschoben wird  Nichts mit kleines Teilchen - grobe Mechanik steckt da drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, alles vielleicht nicht falsch mit "eingebautem Verschleiss" etc., ich kanns nicht beurteilen....

Aber:
Wenn ein Markt da ist, findet sich normalerweise immer jemand, der ihn auch bedient.

Oder anders:
Vernünftige haltbare Rollen mit den von mir genannten Features zu einem vernünftigen Preis werden ja scheinbar nicht vom Markt (also uns) in der Mehrzahl oder wenigstens in relevanter Zahl gewünscht, sonst wäre schon lange jemand auf den Zug aufgesprungen und würde das anbieten.

Und würde damit mit Sicherheit anderen Anbietern das Leben schwer machn, wenn das so wäre wie Ihr meint (andere auf Verschleiss gebaut...).

Und könnte so mit Sicherheit ein gutes Geschäft machen.

Bin halt einfach Schwabe- von Natur aus eher nicht so verschwenderisch - und da legts mir halt die Ohren an bei Preisen für Stationäre von teilweise über 4 - 500 Euro (oder noch mehr).....

Und bevor ich das ausgebe würde ich halt mal gerne gesichert wissen, worin da die Unterschiede sind zu guten anderen Stationären im Rahmen von max. 200 Euro.

Zieht man die normalen Margen bei ca. 300 Euro mehr Endverbraucherpreis ab, müsste so eine Rolle für ca. 30 - 40 Euro mehr Materialwert/Produktionskosten intus haben.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder anders:
> Vernünftige haltbare Rollen mit den von mir genannten Features zu einem vernünftigen Preis werden ja scheinbar nicht vom Markt (also uns) in der Mehrzahl oder wenigstens in relevanter Zahl gewünscht, sonst wäre schon lange jemand auf den Zug aufgesprungen und würde das anbieten.



Siehe DAM.

Die alten Quicks wurden verkauft und gingen auch nach Jahren nicht kaputt (und halten heute auch noch). Somit besteht kein Bedarf an neuen Rollen und dann ist auch klar, dass nur noch sehr wenige Rollen verkauft werden.

Kurzfristig gibt's schön Geld, wenn aber nie Bedarf nach einer neuen da ist, weil die Alte halt nicht kaputtzukriegen ist, wird auch keine neue Rolle gekauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin Obelt:
Ist ja alles in den von mir genannten Margen drin (das ca. 10 - fache von der Fabrik über Großhandel/"Hersteller" - Einzelhandel - Kunde).


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Konstruktionsprinzipien und verwandten Materialien vertragen sich leider kaum mit Geflochtener und dem Wunsch der Angler nach leichtem Material.

Sowas Robustes gibts ja noch bei Penn o. Daiwa, aber fast nur für den USA Markt.
In Europa will sowas anscheinend keiner haben bzw. sollen wir sowas nicht bekommen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Sowas gibts überall. Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren Autos aus der gleichen Baureihe vom gleichen Hersteller. Mittlerweile das 4 Auto. Nachdem sich die Rostschutzvorsorge, Hohlraumkonservierung, Unterbodenschutz usw. zunächst von Baureihe zu Baureihe verbesserte, schrauben die das mittlerweile merklich zurück. 

15 Jahre sollen/dürfen die nicht halten.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja... weil sonst nicht genug Geld reinkommt, zumindestens nicht auf Dauer. 

Eigendlich schade sowas. Aber dagegen kann man sich kaum wehren, soll man nun kein Auto mehr kaufen? Oder nur ein 15jahre altes Auto, wo die nächsten paar Meter sonstwas kaputt gehen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Das ist nun leider mal in der Marktwirtschft so


Mich interessiert ja nur ob das wirklich auch entsprechend mehr drin ist, oder ob da - wie hier der Verdacht geäußert - nur das Geld aufgeschlagen wird ohne entsprechend hochwertige Komponentn im entsprechenden Gegenwert einzubauen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur "mehr" an Quantität oder auch hochwertigere Komponenten?
Und auch so viel mehr an "wert" (Komponenten, Arbeitszeit) wie es uns am nde mehr kostet (Kalkulation siehe oben)??


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Thomas Du bist total Offtopic!
Ich muss Dich leider verwarnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin halt Schwabe - wens da ums Geld geht....

Threadtitel:


> High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread


Da ist für den Schwaben die erste Frage in einem solchen "Diskussionsthread", HighEnd bei den Kosten oder der Qualität.
Wurde mir bis jetzt noch nicht so schlüssig beantwortet.
Bin deswegen immer noch für ne wissenschaftliche Untersuchung...


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Thomas Du bist total Offtopic!
> Ich muss Dich leider verwarnen.




Du vergisst das Thomas der Moderator ist und das Topic gerade bestimmt, demnach sind alle die ihn davon abhalten wollen Off-Topic .


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oder so ))


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin deswegen immer noch für ne wissenschaftliche Untersuchung...



Die wäre natürlich schön. Leider auch teuer. Um die Qualität vom Material bestimmen zu lassen, brauchste die richtigen Leute die das können. Eine Rolle einfach so zu testen wir gut die mit Salz/Süßwasser klar kommt ist ja kein richtiger Test. 
Man müsste also die Rollen komplett zerlegen und alles auswerten was da nur drinne steckt, unteranderem auch was da alles für Kräfte beim Fischen (Drill, Hänger, normalen angeln...) muss berechnet werden und diese Rechnung müssen dann auf das Material übertagen werden, ob der Krempel das hält, oder schon an der Belastungsgrenze kratzt (was einkalkulierter Verschleiß wäre). 

Du kannst ja mal bei Stiftung Warentest oder welche Organisation sich sonst noch mit sowas beschäftigt nachfragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stiftung Warentest, TÜV, Dekra etc,. kannste vergessen und nicht bezahlen (bzw. bei Warentest sind das keine relevanten Verkaufsgrößen, dass sich testen lohnt).
Hab da schon mal nachgefragt wegen geflochtener Schnüre.......


----------



## Pikepauly (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Thomas
Da ist man beim TÜV oder Dekra wohl schnell im Bereich sechstelliger Euro Summen.
Ich glaube auch die Ergebnisse würden Dir viele Deiner Board-Werbepartner vergraulen.

Gruss

pauly


----------



## Starcrunch (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du einmal eine High-End-Rolle gefischt hast, willst Du Dich nicht mehr mit dem Wackel/Knisch und Schepperkram herumärgern - geht hier mehreren so
> 
> Mal so nebenbei, hast du schon mal ne Stella o.ä. gefischt?? Dann würdest Du sicherlich anders urteilen


Nein, bis jetzt is mir das verwehrt geblieben.
Vielleicht zum Glück? 

Es geht ja auch garnich drum, solche "Goldstücke" zu kaufen.
Nur wenn man das will, dann muß man halt den Preis dafür zahlen und darf nich nörgeln.

Wie schon geschrieben, so lange es Leute gibt, die bereit sind so viel geld auszugeben, solange werden die Hersteller solche Preise verlangen.
Wäre ich Hersteller würd ichs nich anders machen. Und ich denke jeder andere auch nich


----------



## H.Christians (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So habe mir jetzt auch nee Stella 4000 FD gegönnt. Ist das neue 2008 Modell.

Schickes Teil, das wackelt nix, kein Vergleich zur Tica Taurus, die ich auch schon gehabt habe. 

Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal mit dem neuen Röllchen an wasser, freue mich schon drauf.

Habe zuletzt mit einer 4000FD Stradic gefischt, war damit auch sehr zufrieden und werde Sie auch behallten.


----------



## Dart (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt is mir das verwehrt geblieben.
> Vielleicht zum Glück?


Ich hatte dieses Glück leider nicht, und Kumpels haben mich mit  den feinen Präzisionswerkzeugen angefixt:q
Eine Stella steht ganz oben, auf der Rollenwunschliste. 
Der einzige Grund z.Z. zum Nichtkauf, ist meine Freude an Batcastern.
Da wird das nächste Objekt der Begierde, vermutlich eher ein edles Stöckchen sein.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## sa-s (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mehr ist definitiv drin, schau Dir mal ne Explosionszeichung einer TP und einer Stella an



habs ebent nachgezählt!

bei der stella 2500 sinds 124 teilchen
bei der tp 2500 sinds 85 teilchen


dh es sind schon mal 45 % mehr teilchen verbaut, d.h. höherer montageaufwand, höherer materialaufwand und auch materialgüte.

sicherlich wird auch auf ner stella ein höherer entwicklungsaufwand lasten. imho sind die "einfacheren" rollen sicher nur entwicklungstechnische nebenprodukte.

fürderhin dürfte auch klar sein, dass auf hochpreisigen artikeln höhere gewinnspannen liegen, ist glaub ich seit ford bekannt.

alles in allem geht also meiner meinung nach der höhere preis z.b. der stella im vergleich zur tp komplett in ordnung.

ich habe bis jetzt noch keine gefischt, bin aber schon mächtig angefixt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> ...
> bei der stella 2500 sinds 124 teilchen
> bei der tp 2500 sinds 85 teilchen
> 
> dh es sind schon mal 45 % mehr teilchen verbaut, ...



... und je mehr Teilchen drin, desto mehr können auch kaputt gehen...

124 Teile für eine winzige Angelrolle klingt reichlich gaga, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe ich auch wie der wasserpatscher:
Je mehr drin ist, desto mehr kann kaputten....

Nochmal:
Bin kein Techniker und kein Ingenieur, also meine Frage an dieselben:
Um eine sauber laufende, schnurverlegende und bremsende Rolle zu haben, muss es da wirklich so kompliziert sein?


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> ich habe bis jetzt noch keine gefischt, bin aber schon mächtig angefixt.


Ich hab meine vor drei Jahren gebraucht bei 1,2,3 geschossen und seitdem diese Rolle ca. 50 Tage im Jahr im Salzwasser (und ansonsten Süßwasser) in Gebrauch und keinerlei besonderen Pflegemaßnahmen durchgeführt. Naja, wenn ichs nicht vergessen habe, mal mit Süßwasser abgespült|uhoh: dat war alles. Schnurverlegung und Bremse immer noch Top. Ich hab bis dato nichts besseres in der Hand gehabt. Sohnemann fischt paralell die Twin Power und ist auch so ein begeisterter Materialpfleger wie ich. Auch keinerlei Beanstandungen#6


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Thomas
Zitat von Dir
dieses Problem:


> Aus verschiedenen Threads hier im Forum zum Thema geflochtene Schnur, aus Tests verschiedener geflochtener und nicht zuletzt aus PN - Verkehr mit AngelDet bin ich zur folgenden Frage gekommen:
> 
> Habt Ihr auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sehr dünne geflochtene (reale Tragkräfte so um 5 Kilo, bzw. realer Durchmesser um 0,10 - 0,12mm) beim anbieten sehr leichter Köder (UL - blinkern) von 3 - 10 Gramm immer wieder zum Tüddel beim werfen neigen??


 
hast du gerade bei leichten Ködern mit z.b. einer 5kg Dynacable in verbindung mit ner z.b Exist, j.p.TP nicht...
mit ner "high Ender taurus" die preislich noch über ner T.P liegt z.b, aber schon...
bei den schnurpreisen ralativiert sich schon wieder der Anschaffungspreis einer "High Ender"


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

P.S. die Dynacable ist z.b. eie der schnüre die bei geringem Durchmesser eine sehr hohe Tragkraft hat, im gegensatz z.b. zur Fireline o.ä. dabei ist es eine sehr geschmeidige, leise sehr abriebfeste und Knotenfeste Schnur, wenn auch nicht die günstigste und sehr schwer erhältlich....


----------



## taxel (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

das Argument, dass nicht kaputtgehende Produkte bewusst nicht produziert werden, weil der Hersteller auch später noch was verkaufen will, zieht nicht. Wenn ich zum Beispiel so eine Rolle herstellen könnte, würde ich es machen. Bis alle Angler auf der Welt mit "Taxel's Wunderrolle" versorgt sind, kann ich prächtig davon leben und meine Enkel wahrscheinlich auch. :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## spin-paule (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen#h,
nette Diskussion hier#6
Eine High-End-Rolle bewährt sich in meinen Augen nicht im technischen Detail, sondern konkret am Wasser... ist sie *zuverlässig* beim Auswurf, beim Einholen/Köderführung, beim Verlegen der Geflochtenen, im Drill? Bei Wind und Wetter, am Meer und am Bergbach! Und fühlt sie sich gut an? Passt einem persönlich der Knauf? 
Ich bin bei den High-End-Geräten bei Shimano "hängengeblieben"... was aber nicht heißt, dass andere Rollen (Arcs, Ryobis, Ticas usw.) nicht dasselbe bieten können.
Hauptsache:
Wie Martin Obelt zuvor erwähnte, bin auch ich der Meinung:
Einmal ein High-End-Teil gefischt... nie wieder sich mit dem Geschepper einer minder fähigen Rolle rumärgern!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dart schrieb:


> .... Der einzige Grund z.Z. zum Nichtkauf, ist meine Freude an Batcastern....



Was, Du wirfst mit Fledermäusen? Das gehört sich nicht!

High-End-Baitcaster gibts übrigens auch...Monoblock oder so...kannst Dich ja outen und nen Thread aufmachen...


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den High-End-Geräten bei Shimano "hängengeblieben"... was aber nicht heißt, dass andere Rollen (Arcs, Ryobis, Ticas usw.) nicht dasselbe bieten können.
> Hauptsache:
> Wie Martin Obelt zuvor erwähnte, bin auch ich der Meinung:
> Einmal ein High-End-Teil gefischt... nie wieder sich mit dem Geschepper einer minder fähigen Rolle rumärgern!
> ...


|good: 
Genau das ist das, was ich auch mit meinem Post (zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen) ausdrücken wollte#6


----------



## Holger (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mich würde von den ganzen Spezis mal folgende Meinung interessieren:

Kann mal jeder von euch  bezogen auf einzelne Hersteller die jeweiligen High-Ender dieser Marke nennen ?

Mich würde mal interessieren, für wenn eine Caldia oder eine TP zum High End zählen.......also pro Hersteller dann so 3-4 Stück maximal......wenn euch mehr einfallen, dann nehmt halt das High End vom High End....:m


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Holger schrieb:


> Mich würde von den ganzen Spezis mal folgende Meinung interessieren:
> 
> Kann mal jeder von euch  bezogen auf einzelne Hersteller die jeweiligen High-Ender dieser Marke nennen ?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, für wenn eine Caldia oder eine TP zum High End zählen.......also pro Hersteller dann so 3-4 Stück maximal......wenn euch mehr einfallen, dann nehmt halt das High End vom High End....:m




*Daiwa*: Meine Certates find ich schon ganz o.k.
[SIZE=-1]Branzino Morethane, Exist, Exist Steez Custom, TD 2506 Itö usw. würd ich schon noch geiler finden. Aber man muss sich ja langsam steigern. Wer ganz oben anfängt hat nicht so viel Spass am Nachkaufen. Frei nach dem Motto "Wenn ich schon nix fangen kann, dann wenigstens mit ner geilen Rolle"

Edit:
Ausgehend von der These, dass ne Certate eine lower high end reel ist, würd ich sagen, dass meine TP nicht unbedingt zum high end gehört....aber schon ganz o.k. ... und sicher besser als meine XT-RAs oder die Zauber u.ä.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische eine Sephia2500S, eine Aspire 4000FA und eine Stella 4000FB. Das hat Sinn und Verstand.

Ich würde sie alle zum High-End-Bereich zählen, der für mich bei der TP anfängt, allerdings leider nicht bei der FB.

Der persönliche Wert einer solchen Rolle ist nicht durch Teilchen zählen oder Teuros auszudrücken.



Uli


----------



## H.Christians (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ab TP finde ich Highend schon angebracht. Die FB ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute und robuste Rolle.

Habe selber die Tica Taurus gefischt, gehört für mich ganz klar nicht zu den Highend Rollen.

Absolute Oberklasse sind mit Sicherheit Stella, Certate und Saltiga.

Bin seid heute stolzer Besitzer einer Stella 4000FD, bin jetzt mal gespannt wie sich die Rolle im Angelalltag so macht.

Der erste Eindruck ist einfach nur:GEIL :l:l


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fische eine Sephia2500S...



Hallo Uli, 

kannst Du etwas mehr zu der Rolle sagen - persönliche Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu anderen Rollen, die du ebenfalls fischst?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich mach jetzt mal´n outing.

Hab seit gut 20 Jahren zwei Shakespeare Sigma Supra im Einsatz. Was haben die damals gekostet ? 50 oder 60 Mark glaub ich. Jedes Jahr zerlegt und neu gefettet, 2 oder dreimal ne neue Feder für den Schnurfangbügel und gut is. Ok, der Lack zeigt ein paar Spuren aber sonst Tip-Top.

Das ist für mich der Olymp des High End. 

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sind ja schon einige "heisse" Überlegungen hier gefallen! #6

Thomas fragt nach der günstigen stabilen gut brauchbaren zuverlässigen Rolle.
Und die zu hohen Preise sind ihm - wie mir - ein Dorn ... klar.

Was kennzeichnet die Situation:

- Fangen wir mal mit dem "Märchen" von der zu langen Haltbarkeit und irgendwann einbrechendem Verkauf an. Für Low-End-Rollen kann ich mir das vorstellen, die werden auf Low-Budget gekauft und genau solange verangelt, bis sie es nicht mehr tun. Könnte man dem Gerücht von zu langer Haltbarkeit und Problem für den Hersteller glauben. Genau in dem Bereich werden aber auch massiv Rollen geschrotet - ich meine mit geschrotet ohne zu angeln, vor allem eben drauftreten, einklemmen, übermangeln, abbrechen usw. Meine These: Im Low-End-Markt wird viel kaputt gemacht, da gibt es immer wieder Nachfrage.

Davon unterscheiden sich die High-End-Rollennutzer auf jeden Fall, denn die verhalten sich an sich anders, meine These jedenfalls : Die sind immer wieder heiß auf neues, und kaufen nicht ökonomisch effektiv, sondern sind neben Jägern auch extreme Sammler und horten gewaltige Schätze - wie der Nibelungenschatz etwa. 
Ich werde irgendwann die 100 guten Rollen erreicht haben, finde ich auch überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich von mir ausgehe, sehe ich zumindest bei vielen die Sammelleidenschaft, den Spieltrieb und das Ausprobieren. 
Haltbarere Rollen würden das nicht beeinträchtigen. Im Gegenteil: Zu einem vernünftigen Preis würde ich bestimmt noch mehr kaufen. Für mich hört aber der Spaß bei ca. 150 EUR auf, mehr mag ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgeben und dafür könnte man hervorragende Sachen verkaufen. Wenn es mir zu teuer ist, helfe ich dem letzen Zacken (Ruten+Rollen) eben selber nach, dann ist es High-End, vor allem möglichst passend für meine Anforderungen. Insgesamt sehe ich bei den "Tackle-Fetischisten" eher den Trend, mehr zu kaufen und mit mehr herumzuspielen. So jedem Monat was größeres neues ist schon fein. 

Wie Rainer treffend schrieb: Es ist letztlich egal, wofür man sein Taschen-/Belohnungs-/Sonstwas Geld ausgibt, so nen Hunni oder mehr hat fast jeder über, wenn er sich andere teure Angelegenheiten verkneift. Ich denke bei einem Einkauf von 80 EUR oder einer Gaststättenrechnung eigentlich immer: Schon wieder eine Rolle rausgehauen. Und 150 EUR wären ein Spitzenblank oder ne ordentliche Liebhaberrolle oder 2 Bargain-Rollen. Somit sind alleine in den letzten 2 Jahren so einige Handvoll neue Schätzchen in meinen Bestand dazu gekommen. Vor allem weiß ich ja nicht, wann der Modellwechsel meinen Lieblingsrollen den Garaus macht - dagegen muß ich vorsorgen, und das reicht jetzt erstmal einige Zeit! :m

- Kurz mal die Unterschiede: Teurere und günstigere Rollen unterscheiden sich effektiv nur an 2 Stellen: bessere Getrieberäder, sauberer gefertigt, vergütet, beschichtet, Stella mit Black Almite z.B.
Das läuft glatter. Und dann die Montage+Designpräzision: Wie genau sind die Formen, die Bohrungen und wie genau arbeiten die Monteure. Im Moment schießt da Shimano ziemlich den Vogel ab, das ist alles sehr exakt geplant, leider auch in anderen Aspekten  s.u., die berühmte Medallienkehrseite.
Eine "billigere" Rollenserie kann sich einigen Aufwand sparen, wenn z.B. mehr auf Einlaufen und Materialreserve gesetzt wird, dann paßt sich das meist schon hin, die kostensenkenden Materialreserven in der Ungenauigkeit hat man als Angler immerhin als Reserven drin. In der Marktkonkurrenz versuchen die Hersteller verschiedene Wege in der Produktoptimierung, agressives P/L-Marketing wie jüngst bei Spro zeigt aber auch einige Wirkung und beißt Happen vom Markt. Ich bewerte gerade Abweichungen zwischen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit als besonders schlecht. Je mehr mir der Hersteller verspricht und in seinem Katalog anpreist, um so weniger das Teil hinterher diesen geweckten Erwartungen entspricht, umso mehr fühle ich mich hinterher als Kunde verarscht. #q

- Dann ist es das mit den Marktpreisen:
Da sehe ich 2 Aspekte: Was zahlt der Kunde, was ist herauszuholen, welche Nutzen incl. Prestige und Exklusivität usw. bezahlt er? (Und genau das sind eben nur virtuelle Größen, nix reales). Da Marktforscher und Statistiker heutzutage Hochstand feiern, wird das ganz genau beobachtet. Der einzelne Kunde ist der Manipulation mit neuen Hochglanz-Leckerlis letztlich hilflos gegenüber, irgendwann packen sie ihn, und sei es mit 25 verschiedenen genau auf die unterschiedlichen Kundenprofile designte Produkte, gerade der richtige Preis und verlockend. Günstiger als nötig wird das so nie. 

Shimano zeigt gerade in der Verdopplung ihrer Produkttypen, daß sie das erkannt haben. (Weiß ich aber auch schon lange, und ich sag lieber nicht was noch alles geht). 
Sag mir wer Du bist, und ich sag Dir welche Rolle du zwanghauft kaufen müssen wirst! :g :q :q :q

Das andere ist: Die Rollen müssen nicht besser als nötig sein. Es wird genau beobachtet, worauf Kunden und Käufer ansprechen. Vordringlich ist da inzwischen die trockene Ladenpräsentation ("Rollt gut!") und das Überstehen der 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht geworden. Danach kann die Rolle eigentlich beginnen zu altern und mit jedem Male ganz sanft den Wunsch nach was neuem besseren auszulösen. Tag für Tag, Kurbeldrehung für Kurbeldrehung ... :q

Also wird so designt! Und es ist faktisch so, alle kennen wir Beispiele aus den letzten 20 jahren, wo die Rollengetriebe weitaus haltbarer und besser waren, vielfältige Reserven schlummerten drin, tolle Geschichten gibt es. 
Das ist heute nicht mehr so, genau berechnet wird Verschleiß und Abnutzung. 

Ein Schnippchen schlage ich dem Verschleißbeauftragten Rollenentwickler nur, indem ich die Parameter verändere, die Rolle wesentlich aufbrezel, also mit besserem Leichtlauffett und starker Verschleißminderung, einer Polieraktion an wichtiger Stelle usw. Und einer signifikant erhöhten Sorgfalt als der Durchschnitt, also kein Dauerdreck usw. 

Und was will der Kunde, der Rollenkäufer eigentlich tun:
Er ist in einer blöden Situation: Auf der Theke oder zugesendet sieht man erstmal nicht viel, nur die groben Schnitzer sind erkennbar. rappelt, schrappelt, klemmt? Also rauf auf die Rute, achso Schnur noch drauf, und ein paar Tage intensive Tests um zu sehen was wirklich drin steckt ... Wer macht das? Wie kann man beim realen unkalkulierbaren Angeln definiert testen?

Ich habe jetzt einmal 2 Rollen bewußt bestellt - mit dem Karton zur Rücksendung gleich auf dem Tisch verbleibend und habe sie genauer auf Schwachstellen inspiziert. Die waren zu hoch - also zurück. Das ist aber wirklich Aufwand, wer macht das schon? Überdies werden die Rollen durch einige Angeltage (Realtest) verschmutzt, angeschlagen und mit Lackschäden gealtert. Dann kann man sie nicht mehr zurückschicken, der Ärger mit der Gelderstattung ist vorprogrammiert. Man testet also in der Regel ein Produkt aus und ist daran eigentlich schon gefangen ...

Und dann kommt der größte Trick: Der Designer / Hersteller / Händler hat die beste Ausrede: "Das Teil war zu billig für Deine Anforderungen", oder noch psychologisch krasser: "Du bist ein zu guter/intensiver Angler und brauchst besseres Gerät". Die Folge: Nächste Runde, neues vermeintlich besseres Spiel, hält 50-Rollstunden länger, selbes Spiel, selbes Ergebnis. Der Angler fragt sich: Was mache ich falsch?? Die Anrtwort von der Verkäuferseite: s.o., "Du brauchst doch besseres Gerät!". Das ganze Verkaufs+Verbrauchsspiel funktionierte doch lange Zeit wunderbar, vor allem in Zeiten wo das Geld locker saß.
Jetzt, wo von Staats wegen alle Gehldhähne zugedreht bzw. korrekter gesagt umgeleitet werden, wird es schwieriger. Man steckt das Geld in den Tank und zum Finanzamt, es bleibt weniger Geld fürs Hobby etc. 
Wer in der Qualität nach oben flüchten will: S.o., es wird demnächst noch bessere und vor allem teurere Sachen geben, das Spiel lassen sie so schnell nicht nach! #d

Die Bewertung einer Rollen nach Leerlaufverhalten ist so eine Chance auf die gleichen Wege: Das Leerlaufverhalten hat für das Angeln nun mal keine Bedeutung. Schnur+Köder gehören eigentlich dazu.

Der dienstbeflissene Händler spult auch gerne die neue (möglichst) starke Schnur auf und verkauft die gleich mit. Dem Kunden entgehen dabei mehrere Aspekte: Wie spult das Gespann wirklich auf Dauer, wie verhält sich die Rolle nach 10min starkem Dauerzug bei einem aufspulen gegen wirklichen Widerstand von einem Pfund oder so? So manche Rolle ist bei mir nach 150m straffen Aufspulen gegen einen Schnurspulenspanner plötzlich nahezu schmierungslos - durch!  Wäre fatal, wenn das dem Kunden gleich passierte, dann bekäme der Händler ja was zu hören. Und echte Wurf+Actiontest mit dem neuen Gerät und gerade Rolle und Schnur bieten wieviele Händler an? |kopfkrat

Die starken Geflechtschnüre sind auch ein Segen für die Händler und vor allem Hersteller: Die Rollen werden vielfach mehr belastet, die Getriebe und Rücklaufsperren überlastet, steht ja auch nirgendwo wieviel die wirklich vertragen. Ergo: Dauernd Schäden. Wen störts?

Dabei wäre das der Weg: Eine genau technische Spezifikation ALLER Daten.
Bei uns schaffen es ja nichtmal die Line-Class und Drag-Power mehr in die Prospekte, der wesentlich härtere US-Markt fordert die aber. 

Gerade bei Shimano kann man (nach meinen Messungen) da z.B. sehr gut die maximal vertragenen Werte ablesen, ab wo sich die Rolle sehr überlastet fühlen wird. Genauso ist es designt - Spitzentechnikmäßig designt.

Hier (in DE) knallt jemand das 10kg Geflecht auf seine (teure) 2500er Rolle bzw. läßt es sich frohgemut aufspulen , und wundert sich nach einem halben Jahr GuFieren, wieso die merklich schlecht geworden ist.

Handel und Hersteller haben an den Spezifikations+Eignungsdaten KEIN Interesse, wieso auch. Der Kunde aber schon. Ich möchte wissen, was die Rolle auf Dauer verträgt, und was sie im Extremfall verträgt. Jede Lokomotive hat übrigens diese Angaben, aber das sind ja professionelle Teile. |rolleyes

Das sind 2 wichtige Werte, und eine Reserve habe ich sehr gerne mit drin - alleine für die Lockerheit am Wasser. Wenn der berüchtigete Zufalls-2m-Wels oder dergleichen auf die Rute knallt, und die Rolle damit von der Dauerlast her weit überlastet wird, aber in ihrer Extremlast den Drill noch ordentlich zu Ende bringt, bin ich damit zufrieden. #6
Dann hat sie ihren Job eigentlich genau getan, kann beruhigt ob des Stresses in die Aufarbeitung oder Notfalls in die Mülltonne - wenn die Leistung gestimmt hat. Gerade beim besten Fisch aber zu versagen ist der GAU, dann ist man wirklich sauer auf das Teil, oder gar gleich den Hersteller usw., rennt lebenslang als Basher rum oder dergleichen. :r
Schadet dem Hersteller aber anscheinend auch nicht, denn: Irgendwann will der Angler wieder Angeln, braucht ne neue Rolle ... 

Also so gesehen wissen wir eigentlich zuwenig über die realen Rollenparameter, sehen nur das was der Hersteller drauf schreibt oder einen spüren lassen will - das ist auch designt, auf den Käufer.

Ich löse das für mich durch entsprechende Eignungstest. Im Großen hätte man aber die schon beschriebenen Probleme, alleine daß es einem Hersteller mit beauftragten Rechtsanwalt ein Dorn im Auge ist |znaika:, bringt einen wieder zu Problemen, die nur Große wie Stiftung Warentest oder Verbraucherberatung verknusen können. Ein Kleiner wird durch einen rechtlichen Rempler schnell aus der Bahn geschubst. Ein überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzendes Problem, das bei großer Bekanntheit ganz sicher droht.
Also sitzen die Rollenkäufer eigentlich ganz schön "in der Eieruhr", der Sand rinnt, die Zeit vergeht, der Rubel rollt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt mal´n outing.
> 
> Hab seit gut 20 Jahren zwei Shakespeare Sigma Supra im Einsatz. Was haben die damals gekostet ? 50 oder 60 Mark glaub ich. Jedes Jahr zerlegt und neu gefettet, 2 oder dreimal ne neue Feder für den Schnurfangbügel und gut is. Ok, der Lack zeigt ein paar Spuren aber sonst Tip-Top.
> 
> ...


Die Preiszahl ist aber falsch, auch 169 oder 179 Mark, waren top - Bis auf die Heckbremse (Sofern Deine Typangabe stimmt ), hab ich auch noch. Vor allem: Die haben eine Spulenkantenwölbung (um 1983), von der kann die Stella FD nur träumen! :q

Ich hab noch irgendwo ne richtig schöne Werbung von der, falls ich die finde ...
Würde ja passen, richtige bewährte historische High-End-Rollen, die auch heute noch in einigen Anwendungen eine sehr gute Figur machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> kannst Du etwas mehr zu der Rolle sagen - persönliche Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu anderen Rollen, die du ebenfalls fischst?


 

Ja kann ich machen, aber nicht hier, da geht es verloren. Mal sehen, ob im Blog oder in einem neuen Thema.

Obwohl... wenn ich mir dann wieder anhören muß das es Rolle xy auch tut, sinkt meine Motivation beträchtlich.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Preiszahl ist aber falsch, auch 169 oder 179 Mark, waren top - Bis auf die Heckbremse (Sofern Deine Typangabe stimmt ), hab ich auch noch. Vor allem: Die haben eine Spulenkantenwölbung (um 1983), von der kann die Stella FD nur träumen! :q


 
Uuupss hast Recht. Hab mich mit der Typenbezeichnung vertan. Die Supra hatte Heckbremse, meine nicht. Muß doch morgen mal nachschauen, was draufsteht. Ich glaub einfach nur Sigma und ne Modellnummer. Das liegt sicher auch daran, das ich eher ein Funktionsfetischist bin. Design und Namen sind mir eigentlich wurscht, hauptsache die Rolle funktioniert. Wenn ich ne Liste von meinen Sachen machen müsste, ojeoje. Da würde dann stehen " die alte Matchrute von Shakespeare, die gelbe Sportex, Zwei Karpfenruten ( von Behr glaub ich ) usw. "

Aber genau das zeigt auch die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen bei Angelgeräten auf. Auf der einen Seite stehen die Werkzeugfetischisten ( ich ) , auf der anderen die Designverliebten, und dazwischen eine Unzahl an Variationen von beiden. Schon alleine daran wird eine objektive Klassifizierung scheitern. 
Und ich find das noch nicht mal Schade. Die Unterschiedlichen Charakteren und Vorlieben der Angler werden von einem riesigen Angebot abgedeckt. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. 

Unter Mao hat es wahrscheinlich nur eine auf Kosten/Nutzen- Basis konstruierte Rolle in Mausgrau gegeben. |supergri

Ralf


----------



## H.Christians (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angeldet  Was haste den an der Spule der Stella zu bemängeln??

Das würde mich mal interessieren??

Sheakespeare hat mal schöne Rollen gebaut, daß ist schon wahr.

Aber sollte man nicht mit heutigen Rollen ala Stella vergleichen.
Genauso wenig wie nee Bastel-Red Arc.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab noch irgendwo ne richtig schöne Werbung von der, falls ich die finde ...
> Würde ja passen, richtige bewährte historische High-End-Rollen, die auch heute noch in einigen Anwendungen eine sehr gute Figur machen.


 
Na dann muss ich mal genau nachsehen. Die letzte Stationärrolle hab ich mir vor vielleicht 10 Jahren gekauft. Heißt nein, danach kamen noch ein paar, die inzwischen aber geschrottet sind. Ich glaub, ich hab nur so Histörchen im Einsatz. Ist mir noch gar nicht so bewusst geworden. 
Jedenfalls was bei mir alt wird, muß schon Qualität haben. Quasi das Gesetzt der natürlichen Auslese.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Aber sollte man nicht mit heutigen Rollen ala Stella vergleichen.
> .


 
Und warum nicht ? 

Die laufen wie gesagt seit 20 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Was haste den an der Spule der Stella zu bemängeln??


In der Werbung ist sie schon flach gewölbt und geformt,
in real ist das eine richtig trapezförmige sehr breite Schräge.
So richtig bis ganz dicht enger als 1mm am Rand vollspulen wird lustig, war es bei den alten Designs (Sigma, Sigma Supra, Ambidex usw.) nämlich auch. 
Ob eine nicht soweit füllbare Spule mit einer Schräge dann weiterwirft? |kopfkrat

Für sehr dünne Weitwurfgeflechte ist die Sache bei den üblichen Spulenformen mit dem schmalen gerundeten TiN-Rand nach meinen Tests sehr klar: Genau maximal gefüllte Spule und eine sehr dünne Schnur, die kaum aufträgt bzw. abnimmt => widerstandsloses Weitwerfen. 
Siehe z.B. hier aus dem Thread:
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r320/camilosala/Stella1.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=71332&d=1195468681
Und das da jemand wirklich mit weit feuert, ist schon mal ein Fakt. 
Also, Verschlimmbesserung FD, oder besser für einige Schnüre?




> Aber sollte man nicht mit heutigen Rollen ala Stella vergleichen.
> Genauso wenig wie nee Bastel-Red Arc.


Also natürlich kann man die alle innhalb gewisser Grenzen vergleichen, das wollen sogar sehr viele wissen. Klar ist, das eine spielfreie oder rücklauffreie Sperre schnell fehlt, bei einigen Angelarten. Bei anderen nicht, bei Ansitzangelein oder gar Schleppangeleien ist es egal, oder die alte weit besser. Die Sigmas lassen sich z.B. verschleißfrei über lange zeit jerken, die Stella und selbst viele Multis nietet es ratz-fatz bei richtig schweren sachen.
Überdies sind die alten Klinkensperren, und insebsondere die mit Klickerfeder so richtig winterfest, auch bei starkem Frost. 
Die modernen Sperrlager hören je nach Öl/Fettzustand einfach mal viel früher auf. :g

Das heißt aber nicht, das die eine oder andere Rolle jetzt schlecht ist, schlecht im Sinne von absolut schlecht. Das kommt nur für Teile unterhalb der Schrottgrenze klar in betracht. Ansonsten ist es die Frage: Wofür, welcher Einsatz? Und da gibt es sehr sehr viele Unterschiede. Schon alleine nach Spinnangelstil. Wer gleichmäßig kurbelt und das evtl. noch immer, wird ganz andere Sachen bemerken und wünschen als jemand, der hochkünstlerisch jiggt und zupft und die ganze Ruten-Rollencombo tanzen und stoppen läßt. Wer nicht stoppt braucht eigentlich auch keinen Stopper, auch keinen Superstopper.

Ich finde die Entwicklung zu den neuen Features für feine Spinnrollen aber auch gut und positiv. 

Die spielfreie Sperre,  #6 
die exakten Verlegungen fürs Geflecht und Überhaupt, #6 
die tüdelfreien Bügel, #6 
die Bügelumschlags-Fehlerverhinderung, #6 
die immer exakteren Bremsen für hohe Schnurausnutzung, #6 
die Gewichtsminimierungen, #6 

das ist eine klasse Sache und möchte ich nicht missen!
Aber eben da, wo ich es wirklich brauche.


----------



## ivo (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@plattform7

Mich würde ein Bericht zur Sephia2500S auch Interessieren, :q

ivo


----------



## plattform7 (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja kann ich machen, aber nicht hier, da geht es verloren. Mal sehen, ob im Blog oder in einem neuen Thema.
> 
> Obwohl... wenn ich mir dann wieder anhören muß das es Rolle xy auch tut, sinkt meine Motivation beträchtlich.
> 
> Uli



Schade... Aber ich verstehe


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schreibe dir eine PN mit den Infos. Falls ich es morgen oder Sonntag nicht schaffe erinnere mich mal dran.

Uli


----------



## clownfish (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Sorry für OT:
> 
> gibt es einen Thread, in dem eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für eine Bestellung aus Japan zu finden ist (Bestellung (auf den Seiten ist ja alles japanisch!), Bezahlung, Versand und Zoll, etc.)), oder kann mir jemand so'ne Anleitung per PN zukommen lassen?
> 
> ...



Schaustu hier:
http://www.spanish-fishing.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=72

Noch ausführlicher geht echt nicht, bei Nachfragen anmelden und den Admin kontakten...


----------



## Chrizzi (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Markus18 und ivo: Was ist eigendlich aus der Stella bei Knutzen geworden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Obwohl... wenn ich mir dann wieder anhören muß das es Rolle xy auch tut, sinkt meine Motivation beträchtlich.


Uli, was ist denn Deine Motivation? Freudenfeier ob des netten Stückes? :l
Dann mach es auch ...

Ist wirklich interessant, wenn jemand sich mal genauer nach seinen Motivationen fragt.
Da ich im Moment gerade an Motivationsforschung sitze und einiges in letzter Zeit las, finde ich es hoch interessant. Zum Beispiel alleine die hier oft ausgebreitete Antizipation und die "Qualen vor dem Kauf".  börnie quält sich z.B. richtig episch.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antizipation
(Der reine Motivationskontext fehlt da)


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, dann mache ich mal...

Ausgangspunkt meiner Überlegungen war der Verkauf meiner Stella 2500 F.

Die Rolle war etwas in die Tage gekommen und ich konnte für sie noch einen guten Preis erzielen.

Die neue Rolle sollte folgende Kriterien erfüllen:

sie sollte leicht sein
sie sollte eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung haben, da ich dünnstes Geflecht verwenden wollte
sie sollte eine zuverlässige Bremse haben
sie sollte in der Dimension - Größe und Gewicht zu meiner leichten Mefospinne passen
der Preis sollte in etwa ein Niveau haben, dass der Kauf aus dem Erlöß für die Stella zu realisieren ist
Nach einiger Recherche fand ich bei einem jap. Tackledealer eben genau diese Rolle.

Die Sephia 2500S ist eine abgespeckte Stella, die technisch geringfügig weniger anspruchsvoll ist. Das Bremssystem ist identisch zu dem der Stella FB. 

Die Spule erschien mir zunächst reichlich flach, allerdings konnte ich problemlos 270 m FLC in 0,06 draufspulen.

In der Praxis hat sich die Rolle bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt sehr bewährt. Weite Würfe mit leichten Ködern scheitern nicht an der Schnurverlegung. Beim Drill einer Mefo von ca. 3-3,5 Kg tat die Bremse die von ihr zu erwartende Arbeit. Es gab trotz des dünnen Geflechts nicht einen Tüddel.

Die Rolle ist superleicht und wirkt dadurch sehr filigran. Das Design entspricht dem der Fireblood. Ich gehe maldavon aus das die Sephia die jap. Variante dieser ist.

Bis Dato bin ich hochzufrieden und würde diese Rolle auch weiterempfehlen, mit der Einschränkung, dass sie bisher nur 14 Salzwasserfischtage hat. Endgültig läßt sich die Qualität wohl erst Ende nächsten Jahres beurteilen.

Greetz Uli


----------



## J-son (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



clownfish schrieb:


> Schaustu hier:
> http://www.spanish-fishing.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=72
> 
> Noch ausführlicher geht echt nicht, bei Nachfragen anmelden und den Admin kontakten...



Wow,

ausführlicher geht in der Tat nicht!
Vielen Dank für den Link, und auch nochmal Danke an Chrizzi und Burn77, die mir bereits per PN eine "Gebrauchsanweisung" für Japantackle haben zukommen lassen.
Wenn ich mir ansehe wieviel Kohle man da sparen kann...vielleicht wird's ja doch 'ne Branzino oder Stella. 

Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die Modellgrössen bei Daiwa und Shimano?
3000er Daiwa ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit 3000er Shimano, oder hab' ich da was in den falschen Hals bekommen?
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, fischt rainer1962 eine 2500er Daiwa auf der 75er VHF...und 'ne 2500er Shimano war mir sogar auf 'ner 40g-Rute zu popelig.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## plattform7 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Uli für die Erfahrung,


Ich überlege gerade mir diese Rolle für Süsswasser zuzulegen. Gefischt wird mit sehr dünnem Geflecht oder mit Mono. Köder werden bevorzugt Japan-Wobbler sein, in den Größen von 5 bis 10 Gramm.

Laut deiner Einschätzung denke ich, dass die Rolle passt. Ich werde aber noch weiter lesen und mich informieren.


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die Modellgrössen bei Daiwa und Shimano?
> J@Y



@ J@Y
Also ich bin nicht der Rollenprofi und Du wirst sicherlich noch detailiertere Antworten bekommen. Wenn man die Schnurfassungen (und Rollengewichte) vergleicht, ist es wohl so, daß eine 3000er Daiwa in etwa einer 4000er Shimano und eine 2500er Daiwa einer 3000er Shimano entspricht. 

Ich fische zur Zeit auf einer VHF 75 eine Daiwa Certate 2500 (eine Traumkombo :k), werde aber die Certate 2500 auf meine "Zander"-VHF 30 umsatteln und mir für die "Hecht"-VHF 75 eine "schnurstärkere" Certate 3000 kaufen. Wenn Du die VHF 75 im Süßwasser ohne Welsgefahr einsetzt, reicht m.E. eine Daiwa 2500 vollkommen aus.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link, und auch nochmal Danke an Chrizzi und Burn77, die mir bereits per PN eine "Gebrauchsanweisung" für Japantackle haben zukommen lassen.


 
Kein Problem



J-son schrieb:


> Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die Modellgrössen bei Daiwa und Shimano?
> 3000er Daiwa ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit 3000er Shimano, oder hab' ich da was in den falschen Hals bekommen?
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, fischt rainer1962 eine 2500er Daiwa auf der 75er VHF...und 'ne 2500er Shimano war mir sogar auf 'ner 40g-Rute zu popelig.


 
Geh mal zum Händler uns lass die die Daiwagrößen/Shimanogrößen zeigen.

Eine 3000er Daiwa, ist in etwa eine 4000er Shimano. 
Eine 2500er Daiwa ist ein Zwischending von der 2500er und 4000er Shimano.

Eine 3000er Shimano gibt es (meistens) 2mal:
C3000 = eine 2500er Rolle mit einer tieferen Spule (also nur mehr Fassnungsvermögen)
3000 = eine 4000er Rolle mit einer etwas flacheren Spule

Nebenbei hat Shimano noch "S"-Spulen (z.B. 2500S) Da geht weniger drauf da es eine sehr flache Spule ist (s=shallow=flach)

Ich denke du wirst das am besten vergleichen können, wenn du dir im Laden die Größen anschaust. 
Oder hier stellt jemand ein Foto von dern verschiedenen Größen rein.


----------



## Steph75 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,Moin
Schickes High End Gerät habt ihr da!!
Schon mal daran gedacht, einen ca. 2,70m langen Ast(am besten von einer Weide) abzusägen? Da kann man sich dann wunderbar mit etwas Klebeband und Draht ein paar schöne Ringe drantüteln. Dazu passt dann wunderbar ein "High End" Wickelbrett(was Kinder zum Drachensteigen benutzen). Bespult wird das ganze dann mit Boonjeband,das ist das Zeug was die Bauern benutzen um ihre Strohballen zusammenzuhalten(hat ne enorme Tragkraft). Und fertig ist meine "High End" Spinncombo. Super fängig und für ganz kleines Geld.


----------



## ivo (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Ich hab nicht angerufen. Ich will mir ne Rolle  aus JP  kommen lassen.


----------



## J-son (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Händler uns lass die die Daiwagrößen/Shimanogrößen zeigen.



Würde ich natürlich am liebsten machen, aber ich bin nicht wirklich mobil, und der TD meines Vertauens (und der einzige in meiner Nähe) führt kein Daiwa. 
Ich bin also mehr oder weniger auf Eure Ausführungen angewiesen, und auch nicht sicher ob ich noch lange warten kann=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Bernhard* (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> Schickes High End Gerät habt ihr da!!
> Schon mal daran gedacht, einen ca. 2,70m langen Ast(am besten von einer Weide) abzusägen? Da kann man sich dann wunderbar mit etwas Klebeband und Draht ein paar schöne Ringe drantüteln. Dazu passt dann wunderbar ein "High End" Wickelbrett(was Kinder zum Drachensteigen benutzen). Bespult wird das ganze dann mit Boonjeband,das ist das Zeug was die Bauern benutzen um ihre Strohballen zusammenzuhalten(hat ne enorme Tragkraft). Und fertig ist meine "High End" Spinncombo. Super fängig und für ganz kleines Geld.



Mit dem Kopf hart auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen oder einfach nur blödgesoffen????


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> Schickes High End Gerät habt ihr da!!
> Schon mal daran gedacht, einen ca. 2,70m langen Ast(am besten von einer Weide) abzusägen? Da kann man sich dann wunderbar mit etwas Klebeband und Draht ein paar schöne Ringe drantüteln. Dazu passt dann wunderbar ein "High End" Wickelbrett(was Kinder zum Drachensteigen benutzen). Bespult wird das ganze dann mit Boonjeband,das ist das Zeug was die Bauern benutzen um ihre Strohballen zusammenzuhalten(hat ne enorme Tragkraft). Und fertig ist meine "High End" Spinncombo. Super fängig und für ganz kleines Geld.




#u|schlafen|gaehn:


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin
> Schickes High End Gerät habt ihr da!!
> Schon mal daran gedacht, einen ca. 2,70m langen Ast(am besten von einer Weide) abzusägen? Da kann man sich dann wunderbar mit etwas Klebeband und Draht ein paar schöne Ringe drantüteln. Dazu passt dann wunderbar ein "High End" Wickelbrett(was Kinder zum Drachensteigen benutzen). Bespult wird das ganze dann mit Boonjeband,das ist das Zeug was die Bauern benutzen um ihre Strohballen zusammenzuhalten(hat ne enorme Tragkraft). Und fertig ist meine "High End" Spinncombo. Super fängig und für ganz kleines Geld.



Ich weiss nicht was das soll aber Deine 
Provokation ist hier nicht erwünscht!

Das ist ein Thread wo es um High End Gerät geht und
wenn Du damit nicht zurecht kommt, warum auch immer,
halt Dich einfach fern. Und beteilige Dich an Themen
die Dich interessieren.

CU

Kai
Moderator


----------



## Dart (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...oder Fieldtester für Askari-Hausmarken...einfach ignorieren:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Bernhard* (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dart schrieb:


> ...oder Fieldtester für Askari-Hausmarken...



|good:

Vorausgesetzt, das ist ihm nicht zu neumodern! |supergri


----------



## plattform7 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Freaks :q ...

Die Entscheidung bezüglich der Sephia rückt irgendwie immer näher :q. Uli hat ja shcon bissel seine persönlichen Eindrücke geschildert. Was micht noch interessieren würde, wäre, wie sich die Rolle im Vergleich zu z.B. nahezu gleichpreisigen (in DE) InfinityQ schlägt. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen zu? 

Achja, wg. Steph75: Don´t feed the Trolls


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum werden solche Postings wie 252 nicht konsequenterweise ins Offtopic geschoben??? Interessiert mich mal. Er trägt nichts sinnvolles bei und stiftet maximal Unfrieden.

Uli


----------



## taxel (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Hallo Freaks :q ...
> 
> Die Entscheidung bezüglich der Sephia rückt irgendwie immer näher :q. Uli hat ja shcon bissel seine persönlichen Eindrücke geschildert. Was micht noch interessieren würde, wäre, wie sich die Rolle im Vergleich zu z.B. nahezu gleichpreisigen (in DE) InfinityQ schlägt. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen zu?
> 
> Achja, wg. Steph75: Don´t feed the Trolls



Hi,

einen Vergleich Sephia vs. Infinity kann ich nicht bieten. Aber mit meine Infinty Q 3000 bin ich zufrieden. Die Boardsuche findet zu der Infinity aber genügend Lesestoff für eine laaaaaangen Abend |wavey:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal ganz eindeutig!!!

Ich fische die Rolle noch nicht solange, dass ich wirklich gesicherte Aussagen machen kann. Ich weiß, das noch mehr Leute die Sephia haben, vielleicht sollten die sich mal äußern, möglicherweise stehe ich mit Meinung auch alleine da.

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

plattform...
kaufe dir die Sephia du wirst mehr als zufrieden sein...
nur mal am Rande...
Shroe überlegt sich gerade die zweite davon zu importieren und wenn Shroe was doppelt hat, dann will das was heissen.....
der Lauf der Sephia ist irgendwie satter.....
frage mal Shroe, habe die Sephia nur bei ihm mal getstet, er bzw ratz fischt die aber schon länger. Habe Shroe meine 2000er infinity damals zum vergleichen gegeben, weiß nur er findet die sephia genial...
wenn bei mir jetzt was neues reinkommt und es wäre keine Exist oder Stella, dann wärs garantiert eine Sephia! die gefällt mir nämlich auch besser als die Infinity....


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rainer!

Schön das du da bist!

So soll dieser Thread sein.

Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jep Uli
Torsk als Mod scheint den fred ja durchaus gut zu überwachen genau das was er Steph erwiederte fand ich gut, nur so können diverse Freds ohne Störungen und teilweise "Beleidigungen" laufen und für den infogehalt sorgen für den sie eröffnet wurden, zumal es sehr oft um Kaufenzscheidungen und damit auch um viel geld geht. Ist dies der fall, dann machts auch Spass sich auszutauschen#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Rainer!

Ich werd mir Mühe geben 
Sollte ich mal nicht sofort am Start sein drückt einfach auf das 
Kleine rote Dreieck im Beitrag oder schickt mir ne PN.

Das man keine 500€ Rollen braucht um Fische zu fangen ist jedem klar
jedoch ist das hier nicht das Thema und desshalb hier total unpassend.

So denn schönen Abend

Kai


----------



## plattform7 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einen Vergleich Sephia vs. Infinity kann ich nicht bieten. Aber mit meine Infinty Q 3000 bin ich zufrieden. Die Boardsuche findet zu der Infinity aber genügend Lesestoff für eine laaaaaangen Abend |wavey:
> 
> ...



Hi und danke für die Info. Die einschlägigen Threads zu der InfinityQ habe ich schon natürlich durch. Auch hier gibt es ja Begeisterungen und Enttäuschungen und Begeisterungen, die nach einem Jahr in einer Enttäuschung endeten :q - halt alles mögliche. Aus diesem Grund, ist es halt für mich interessant, wie sich die Sephia im Gegenastz dazu anfühlt.

@rainer
Wenn Schroe das macht, dann kann es in der Tat nichts schlechtes sein. Ich PNe ihn mal an - vielen Dank für die Info Rainer #6

@Uli
Ist mir sicherlich klar, dass es dein persönlicher Eindruck ist. Andererseits kann eine Rolle, die eindeutig als "Freshwater Game" ausgezeichnet ist und auch bei dir an der Küste ihren Dienst brav verrichtet nicht wirklich schlecht sein  #6


----------



## schroe (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi PL7,
wie Rainer schon geschrieben hat, ist Ratz mit der Rolle seit ca. einem Jahr sehr zufrieden. Bisweilen darf ich sie auch mal "Gassi" führen, mit Freude. Eine Zweite steht in der nächsten Zeit ins Haus. Bisher hat sie nur Süßwasser gesehen.

Uli hat die Sephia genau so beschrieben, wie ich sie auch sehe.



> @Uli
> Ist mir sicherlich klar, dass es dein persönlicher Eindruck ist. Andererseits kann eine Rolle, die eindeutig als "Freshwater Game" ausgezeichnet ist und auch bei dir an der Küste ihren Dienst brav verrichtet nicht wirklich schlecht sein



Da stimme ich vollends ein. Eine Rolle, die an der Küste keine "Macken" zeigt spricht schon für sich, wenngleich erst die Langzeiterfahrung  verlässlich ist.
Die Sephia ist trotzdem eine ausgewiesene Saltwater Game Rolle. Man findet sie u.a. beim Plat. auch im Freshwater Bereich.
Die Sephia Ruten und Rollen kommen, soweit ich weiß aus der Squid-Fischerei.
Sie waren in dem Ami-Forum auch schon Thema für den Salzgebrauch.

P.S.: Danke für die das Vertrauen.
Meine erste Wahl ist wie Die eines Jeden, nur subjektiv zu bewerten und muß nicht wirklich eine Gute sein. 
Siehe Börnies "Twinpower".

@Torsk_Ni
#6


----------



## sa-s (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ... und je mehr Teilchen drin, desto mehr können auch kaputt gehen...
> 
> 124 Teile für eine winzige Angelrolle klingt reichlich gaga, oder?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch wie der wasserpatscher:
> Je mehr drin ist, desto mehr kann kaputten....
> 
> Nochmal:
> ...





hallo wasserpatscher,
hallo thomas,

möchte euch doch widersprechen.

ist die last auf mehreren schultern verteilt, wirkt auf die einzelne tragstruktur sprich getriebeelement insgesamt weniger last, d.h. verschleiss wird verringert, lebensdauer erhöht.

das dem so ist, kann ich nicht durch eigene erfahrung unterstreichen, es sollten aber in diesem thread bereits zahlreiche meinungen zu finden sein, die einer stella eine längere lebensdauer bescheinigen als z.b. der twinpower.

ob 124 teilchen wirklich sinnvoll sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, hoffe aber dass die ingenieure ihre aufgabe technisch richtig angegangen haben. 

nur so zum spass, welche teilchen würdet ihr denn weglassen?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## plattform7 (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Sephia ist trotzdem eine ausgewiesene Saltwater Game Rolle. Man findet sie u.a. beim Plat. auch im Freshwater Bereich.



Ups. peinlich, da bin ich falsch informiert. Habe sie halt auf diversen Seiten im "Freshwater"-Bereich gesehen und bin davon ausgegnagen, dass sie dafür konzipiert wurde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die Infos #6

PS: Die neue Combo soll für meine Antares/Alphas eine Alternative und Ergänzung im unteren Wurfgewichtsbereich bieten :k


----------



## schroe (24. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das hört sich nach einer wirklich netten Alternative an.#h

Japantackle führt sie auch als Salt und Freshwater Rolle.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

achtung aber aufpassen welche du dir zulegst, es gibt noch ne abgespeckte version der Sephia (danke Shroe für die Info)
hier die "normale"

hier die "günstige" Variante
beide Salzwassertauglich zum. gemäß Plat. Die eine mit ein paar lagern weniger und ca 50gr schwerer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				sa-s schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wasserpatscher,
> hallo thomas,
> 
> möchte euch doch widersprechen.
> ...


Klare, nachvollziehbare Aussage!
Wenns ein "Nichttechniker/ingenieur" wie ich so erklärt bekommt, kann mans auch begreifen!
Danke dafür, denn daran hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Da sieht man wieder mal, wie oft man einfach mangels fundierter Kenntnisse in "falschen" Bahnen denkt.

Da brauchts dann wahrscheinlich den "gesunden Kompromiss" zwischen so wenig Teile wie möglich (weniger Teile= kann weniger kaputt gehen) und so vielen Teilen wie nötig (mehr Teile = bessere Lastverteilung mit möglicher längerere Lebensdauer).


----------



## plattform7 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach einer wirklich netten Alternative an.#h



Hehe, jup. Ich denke da an die Hornet :q - Aber mal gucken, muss ich noch schauen und den richtigen Einsatzbereich spezifizieren. Ich will keinesfalls die Antares/Alphas ersetzen, sondern wirklich nur ergänzen - dafür angele ich inzwischen zu gern mit der multi |supergri



rainer1962 schrieb:


> achtung aber aufpassen welche du dir zulegst, es gibt noch ne abgespeckte version der Sephia (danke Shroe für die Info)
> hier die "normale"
> 
> hier die "günstige" Variante
> beide Salzwassertauglich zum. gemäß Plat. Die eine mit ein paar lagern weniger und ca 50gr schwerer.


Jup, habe ich auch schon gesehen - die "richtige" soll´s schon werden.

Danke für die Tipps - auf Euch ist verlass #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dia Anzahl der Teile ist ja nicht zuletzt auch abhängig davon, welche Funktionen eine Rolle bieten soll. Ich bevorzuge Rollen mit Kopfbremse und ohne Freilauf = simpel. Wer Heckbremse und Freilauf haben will, muß auch mehr Teile in Kauf nehmen. Und natürlich wird dann auch die Anfälligkeit - zumindest theoretisch - größer. Auch hier sind also subjektive Kriterien maßgebend.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Auch hier sind also subjektive Kriterien maßgebend.


Deswegen wäre ich immer noch für objektive, wissenschaftliche Tests )


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

servus,

es macht einfach richtig spaß mit diesen rollen zu fischen.:vik:
und seit meinen letzten besuch beim rainer mit schroe und co habe ich paar neue bekommen. #6
auf meiner jerkrute ist schon eine shimano calais 201 dank schroe, jetzt ist diese rute mit der shimano calais/antares DC bestückt.:q
mit rüber gekommen sind noch dazu eine Branzino Morethane und eine shimano stella.
damit sich die daiwa exist R zuhause nicht so alleine fühlt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre ich immer noch für objektive, wissenschaftliche Tests )


 
Schon klar. Man müsste dann aber mehrere Klassen bilden, denn eine Rolle mit Kopfbremse lässt sich - rein technisch - nicht mit einer Freilaufrolle vergleichen. 

Lässt man alle subjektiven Kriterien außen vor, beschränkt sich das Ganze auf eine Kosten/ Nutzen Rechnung. Da könnte bei herauskommen, dass eine 10€ Kaffeemühle wirtschaftlicher ist als eine 200 € Rolle. Weil letztere ja 20 mal so lange halten müsste. 

Ralf


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schon klar. Man müsste dann aber mehrere Klassen bilden, denn eine Rolle mit Kopfbremse lässt sich - rein technisch - nicht mit einer Freilaufrolle vergleichen.


 

ne Spinrolle ist aber *keine* Freilaufrolle, genauso wie eine Spinrolle in *meinen* Augen immer ne Frontbremsler ist!



> Lässt man alle subjektiven Kriterien außen vor, beschränkt sich das Ganze auf eine Kosten/ Nutzen Rechnung. Da könnte bei herauskommen, dass eine 10€ Kaffeemühle wirtschaftlicher ist als eine 200 € Rolle. Weil letztere ja 20 mal so lange halten müsste.
> 
> Ralf


 

Kosten Nutzen rechnung, ich seh das anders....
versagt bei der 10Euro Rolle die Bremse und der fisch des Lebens ist wech kann die von mir aus 50 Jahre halten, bekomme ich aber mit ner stella für 500€ den Fisch des lebens angelandet und die Rolle ist hinterher Schrott weil der waller (oder was auch immer mir die Bremse durchgeraucht hat) dann war es mir die 500€ wert...
von dem abgesehen, du musst auch mal den unnötigen schnurverschleiß (gerade beim Spinfischen mit geflecht) wie Tüddel dem damit verbundenen schwund usw mit einbeziehen....


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lässt man alle subjektiven Kriterien außen vor, beschränkt sich das Ganze auf eine Kosten/ Nutzen Rechnung. Da könnte bei herauskommen, dass eine 10€ Kaffeemühle wirtschaftlicher ist als eine 200 € Rolle. Weil letztere ja 20 mal so lange halten müsste.


 
Tut sie ja auch. Vergleicht man die mit Preisen überhäufte, technisch aufwendige Lowpricerolle für 80 Euro mit der 240 Euro Rolle, dann stellt man fest das die billige keine 10 Angeltage in der Ostsee übersteht.

Uli


----------



## Freelander (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genauso ist das,mit den Lowprice Rollen.Ich habe zu den Anfängen meiner Mefofischerei auch mit 80.-Euro Rollen angefangen und mußte ganz schnell feststellen das, das nicht das Optimale ist für die Ostsee,deshalb bin mittlerweile bei der Aspire angekommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Anderer Aspekt:

Ich fische mit meiner günstigen Rolle bei der die Bremse etwas zum ruckeln neigt. Macht ja nix , dann stelle ich die Bremse eben ein bisschen lockerer. In 75m Entfernung sehe ich einen Fisch buckeln. Ich knall den 25g Blinker dran und ab geht das Teil mit voller Wucht.

Was passiert? Im moment der höchsten Belastung gibt meine Rolle plötzlich 10cm Schnur frei. Für den Wurf spielt das keine Rolle, aber leider habe ich jetzt einen tiefen Schnitt im Zeigefinger, weil das Geflecht eingeschnitten hat. 

Sehr ärgerlich....

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich fressen sich auch ARB-Kugellager fest. Allerdings aus einem anderen Grund als ungeschützte Lager. Normale Lager korrodieren einfach und sind dann hinüber. In preisgekrönten Rollen passiert das schon mal innerhalb einer Woche.

Bei ARB-Lagern ist die Ursache nicht Korrosion, sondern Salzreste, die sich im Lager festsetzen antrocknen und sich nur noch schwer lösen lassen. Das gleiche passiert auch mit dem Plastikreissverschluß von Watjacken oder Bellyboaten. 

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt hier einer Extrathread, der sich mit Schlaufenbildung beim Fischen mit dünnem Geflecht befasst.

Komisch, obwohl ich 0,06 bis 0,10 FCL fische mußte ich noch nie einen Meter wegen einer Schlaufe abschneiden.

Woran liegt das wohl?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> [*]sie sollte eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung haben, da ich dünnstes Geflecht verwenden wollte
> ...
> Weite Würfe mit leichten Ködern scheitern nicht an der Schnurverlegung.
> ...
> Es gab trotz des dünnen Geflechts nicht einen Tüddel.


Klasse Sache und Kurzbericht #6, so ein Rollenverhalten ist bei den Extremen ja nun längst nicht selbstverständlich. :g


----------



## Freelander (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
Fischt hier einer die Fireblood und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Kosten Nutzen rechnung, ich seh das anders....
> versagt bei der 10Euro Rolle die Bremse und der fisch des Lebens ist wech kann die von mir aus 50 Jahre halten, bekomme ich aber mit ner stella für 500€ den Fisch des lebens angelandet und die Rolle ist hinterher Schrott weil der waller (oder was auch immer mir die Bremse durchgeraucht hat) dann war es mir die 500€ wert...
> von dem abgesehen, du musst auch mal den unnötigen schnurverschleiß (gerade beim Spinfischen mit geflecht) wie Tüddel dem damit verbundenen schwund usw mit einbeziehen....


 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte hier nicht für low price Kaffeemühlen werben, sondern die Schwierigkeiten eines objektiven Test´s darstellen.
Auch Dein Beispiel mit dem Waller ist subjektiv. Es mag durchaus Leute geben, die das anders sehen. 
Auch der Schnurverschleiß ist so gut wie nicht objektiv darzustellen. Es gibt auch heute noch Leute, die mit Mono fischen. Dann die Köderwahl. Leichte oder schwere Köder ? Fischt man im stehenden Gewässer oder im Fließwasser ? Muß man weit werfen oder nicht. Dünne Schnur oder eher ne Nummer dicker. Salz- oder Süßwasser. Wie wird die Rolle gepflegt ?
Dutzende individuelle Faktoren, die sich auf die Eignung einer Rolle für jeden einzelnen Angler unterschiedlich auswirken können. 
Und ob ich persönlich mit derundder Rolle zufrieden bin, kann ich erst nach ein paar Jahren beurteilen. Nämlich dann wenn sie noch ohne größere Reparaturen ihren Dienst tut. 
Und genau darum kann man ja auch so trefflich darüber diskutieren.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In einem Punkt finde ich diese Diskussion sehr problematisch.

Es sollte hier nicht suggeriert werden, dass man dieses High-End-Tackle tatsächlich braucht.

Notwendig ist es nämlich nicht, um vernünftig Fische zu fangen. Es wird deutlich, dass man eine Tendenz erkennen kann, dass Tackle unter 200 Euro generell Mist sei. Das ist natürlich nicht so.
Andererseits kann man auch im hohen Preissegment unzufrieden sein. Eine TP FB hat nun mal einen gravierenden Mangel, der auch deutlich herausgestellt werden muß.

Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, hier eine Wertverschiebung durchzuführen.

Sicher ist es so, dass wenn jemand sich recht stark spezialisiert, ein spezielles Tackle wichtig oder sogar notwendig sein kann - Beispiel: Wurfangeln mit sehr dünnem Geflecht- aber Otto-Normalangler *"braucht" *ganz sicher keine Stella.

Ich finde es höchst bedenklich, wenn bei 14-18 Jährigen der Eindruck entsteht man könnte ohne mal eben 1000 Euronen einzusetzen garnicht richtig angeln und genauso ist dieser Thread nicht gemeint. 

Junganglern und Einsteigern ist hier im Forum eher durch vernünftige Rollenpflegethreads in denen Stradic, Red Arc, Nexave und andere entsprechend behandelt werden, deutlich mehr geholfen.

Für mich ist dieser High-Tech-Kram natürlich ein gewisser Luxus, für den ich in anderen Lebensbereichen auf andere Dinge verzichte. Mir macht das Spaß und ich kann mich an Sephia und Co. erfreuen und was wichtigeres gibt es nicht. Man kann über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Hochpreisrollen trefflich streiten, aber neben rationalen Argumenten spielt eben auch ein irrationaler, emotionaler Bereich eine Rolle. Es ist einfach schön, wenn man die in früheren Jahren unerreichbare Traumrolle endlich an seinem Stock hat. Was dem einen sein Mercedes ist dem anderem seine Stella und manche haben beides, das ist dann auch ok.

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was dem einen sein Mercedes ist dem anderem seine Stella und manche haben beides, das ist dann auch ok.
> 
> Uli



genauso sieht es aus. Es ist auch immer die Frage, wozu ich das eine oder andere benötige (Mercedes-Stella).....als Statussymbol oder weil es der Einsatz erfordert.

Würde ich nahe der Küste wohnen und mein Einsatzbereich wäre die Küste....ich hätte mit Sicherheit Tackle das diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werden würde. In meinen Glanzzeiten habe ich 100.000 km im Jahr zurückgelegt, da war eben auch die Zuverlässigkeit und Komfort des Fahrzeuges der wichtigste Punkt.

Als Süßwasserangler benötige ich sicher keine Stella und wenn doch, dann nur weil "ich" mich für die schönen Dinge im Leben begeistern kann. Und dazu gehört zweifelsohne dieses "Hand- und Seelenschmeichler Tackle".

Was mich aber speziell einmal interessieren würde....hat es bei den verschiedenen Stellas...FA/FB/FD auch diese Unterschiede wie bei der TP ???  oder ist es hier nur eine optische Veränderung ?


----------



## Dart (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> In einem Punkt finde ich diese Diskussion sehr problematisch.
> 
> Es sollte hier nicht suggeriert werden, dass man dieses High-End-Tackle tatsächlich braucht.


Hi Uli
Die Gefahr sehe ich eigentlich nicht.
Wenn es in irgendeinem Autoforum einen Thread über Loxuswagen gibt, werden deswegen ja nicht mehr Ferraris verkauft oder Kreditanträge gestellt.
Andere Angelarten im Highend-Bereich sind deutlich teurer.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## schroe (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> jetzt ist diese rute mit der shimano calais/antares DC bestückt.



Hossa,
dann wird deine DC mit Rainers wohl im Duett über den Altarm singen, was? 
Allein der Triebwerksound der Calais DC lässt schon verzücken.:q
Ich versuche derweil mal die TDZ BBS.


----------



## mad (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Hossa,
> dann wird deine DC mit Rainers wohl im Duett über den Altarm singen, was?
> *Allein der Triebwerksound der Calais DC lässt schon verzücken*.:q
> Ich versuche derweil mal die TDZ BBS.



genau, und aus diesem grund wollte ich so ein teil, dafür bin einfach zuviel "Mad":q
als rainer das erste mal hinter meinen rücken mit der fischte drehte ich mich um und sagte nur die muß ich und will ich haben.
da bin ich wie ein kleines kind, willlllllll ich haaaaaaabennnnnnn.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> ...
> Meine erste Wahl ist wie Die eines Jeden, nur subjektiv zu bewerten und muß nicht wirklich eine Gute sein.
> Siehe Börnies "Twinpower".



Nimmst nicht zu schwer Stefan!
Überall gibts "Montags-Rollen" war ja nur mit einer meiner beiden jap. Twins nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Eine tolle Rolle im Vergleich zu vielen, vielen anderen Rollen (auch in meinem Keller) ist sie trotzdem!


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> es macht einfach richtig spaß mit diesen rollen zu fischen.:vik:
> und seit meinen letzten besuch beim rainer mit schroe und co habe ich paar neue bekommen. #6
> ...



Hey Robby!
Jetzt weiss ich auch, wo Du das Geld hinsteckst, dass Du für den Rutenbau bekommst! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Was mich aber speziell einmal interessieren würde....hat es bei den verschiedenen Stellas...FA/FB/FD auch diese Unterschiede wie bei der TP ??? oder ist es hier nur eine optische Veränderung ?


 
FA habe ich keine weiß ich also nicht.
Was der unterschied zwischen FD und FB wirklich ist kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nichts übers Innenleben (Material, teile usw) weiß.
Fakt ist dass es keine verschlimmbesserung bei der FD gibt. Der schnureinzug ist bei der 4000er FD 2cm kleiner als bei der FB (man beachte gerade beim guffieren, obs was aus macht ist wiederum sehr subjektiv) Die Wurfweiten sollen ob der neuen Spulenkante weiter sein. Meine Meinung, in der Praxis nicht wirklich messbar.
Fakt ist dass beide Modelle einfach nur genial funzen, nix wackelt, klappert, Bremsen sind auch erstklassig, also nicht wie bei der Tp FA/FB an der das Prob mit der Kurbel besteht.
Die Fb Stella ist nun mal erprobt, das und der Preis (teilw. für 350€) spricht momentan für die FB. Die FD muss sich erst wirklich bewähren. Ich fische sie zwar schon seit Mitte des Jahres (2000er, 2500er und ne C3000) konnte aber noch keine Probleme ausmachen was ich im Prinzip auch so erwartet habe. Meine 3 Fb (2500er und 2x4000er) werkeln schon ne gewisse Zeit und auch da sind keine Probs. Die FD Serie wirkt insgesamt filigraner und optisch gefällt sie mir einfach besser als die Fb
Ich muss sagen dass ich mangels gewässer mein Tackle keinem Salzwasser aussetze, von daher fehlt diese, gerade für Rollen, sehr hohe Belastung in meinem "Urteil".


----------



## Bernhard* (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Hossa,
> dann wird deine DC mit Rainers wohl im Duett über den Altarm *singen*, was?
> Allein der *Triebwerksound der Calais DC* lässt schon verzücken.:q
> Ich versuche derweil mal die TDZ BBS.



@Schroe:

Was sind Deiner Ansicht nach die Haupt-Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen Daiwa- und Shimano-Baitcastern?

Bei Spinrollen sind mir die Daiwas eindeutig lieber. Bei meinen Baitcastern finde ich die Chronarch und Calcutta eindeutig hochwertiger als die Alphas!

Auch Sepps Steez (nix für ungut!!) kam mir für den Preis ein wenig klapprig vor!

Wie siehtst Du/ wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## hotte50 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer1962

Danke für die Info. Damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen..#6


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte hier nicht für low price Kaffeemühlen werben, sondern die Schwierigkeiten eines objektiven Test´s darstellen


 

schon klar


> Auch Dein Beispiel mit dem Waller ist subjektiv. Es mag durchaus Leute geben, die das anders sehen.


 
akzeptiert, der eine verliert lieber 100m Schnur und den Fisch des Lebens als ne Rolle zu schrotten. o.k.


> Auch der Schnurverschleiß ist so gut wie nicht objektiv darzustellen. Es gibt auch heute noch Leute, die mit Mono fischen. Dann die Köderwahl. Leichte oder schwere Köder ? Fischt man im stehenden Gewässer oder im Fließwasser ? Muß man weit werfen oder nicht. Dünne Schnur oder eher ne Nummer dicker. Salz- oder Süßwasser. Wie wird die Rolle gepflegt ?
> Dutzende individuelle Faktoren, die sich auf die Eignung einer Rolle für jeden einzelnen Angler unterschiedlich auswirken können.
> Und ob ich persönlich mit derundder Rolle zufrieden bin, kann ich erst nach ein paar Jahren beurteilen. Nämlich dann wenn sie noch ohne größere Reparaturen ihren Dienst tut.
> Und genau darum kann man ja auch so trefflich darüber diskutieren


 
schon klar, doch ich erlebe es immer wieder am Wasser . Dass die leutz dann Tüddel haben und sich der Köder gen Himmel verabschiedet, dass die Bremse nicht wirklich funzt oder die Rolle sonst nen Macken bekommt, Bügel geht aus der verankerung usw. Die Schäden können natürlich wie bei ir auch bei ner Stella vorkommen (Bügelschraube ist mir mal gebrochen) das ist aber dann die absolute Ausnahme. Die Stella war zu dem Zeitpunkt neu, da hat die Qualikontrolle einfach geschlampert. Das kommt vor und wird es immer mal geben, siehe auch die JP TP von Brni...obwohl wenn der mal was in den Fingern hat.....:q
Ohne Flachs...solche Mängel kommen überall vor sind aber die absolute Ausnahme. Auch bei nem ferrari findet mal ne Rückruf Aktion statt...
einen objektiven Test wie Thomas das gerne hätte, kanns ob der sehr vielen subjektive Empfindungen durch die praxis nicht geben. Wie gesagt wenn dann nur indem man Rollen zerlegt und jedes Einzelteil auf herz und Nieren untersucht und das jew. teil den extremseten belastungen aussetzt. Obs aber sin macht????
Letztendlich entscheidet doch erstens der Geldbeutel, zweitens die eigene einstellung und drittens der bauch was man sich zulegt.

Eins ist klar und wurde hier (sowie in anderen freds über "High Ender") zum Ausdruck gebracht. Rein um Fische zu fangen braucht man es nicht. Im gegenteil Junganglern würde ich nie im Leben sowas empfehlen. Meist legen sich Leute solch ein Tackle zu um sich einen Traum zu erfüllen. Der Meterhecht ist an ner Technium/Arc/Shakespeare und ner Balzer Diabolo/Cormoran/ Sam Fisher genauso zum Biss zu verleiten und zu landen.....
wobei, und das ist immer meine Intension, wenn ich Tackle habe das mir an sich sehr viel Spass bereitet, weil ausgewogener und nicht so ermüdend zu fischen, ob ich dann nicht länger, intensiver und damit unterm Strich erfolgreicher bin.....|kopfkrat


----------



## sa-s (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mad schrieb:


> genau, und aus diesem grund wollte ich so ein teil, dafür bin einfach zuviel "Mad":q
> als rainer das erste mal hinter meinen rücken mit der fischte drehte ich mich um und sagte nur die muß ich und will ich haben.
> da bin ich wie ein kleines kind, willlllllll ich haaaaaaabennnnnnn.



hallo robert,
wie recht du hast!

es ist schon faszinierend diese hochpräzise feinmechanik am werke zu sehen.

auch die calcutta dc geht auch so ab




sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss epp






burn77 schrieb:


> @Schroe:
> 
> Auch Sepps Steez (nix für ungut!!) kam mir für den Preis ein wenig klapprig vor!
> 
> Wie siehtst Du/ wie seht Ihr das?



hi börnie,

da hast du vollkommen recht.
so geil die steez ist, gegen die calcutta dc oder die antares dc kann sie nicht anstinken. (wohlgemerkt nur was material, mechanik und haptik angeht - sind ja vollkommen andere einsatzgebiete).

aber das ist auch eigentlich klar und systemimmanent. bei so einer bewussten leichtbaukonstruktion wie der steez hat man letztlich wirklich "nichts" in der hand. aber sie ist schon eine wirklich feine!

drum wird auch bei der neuen statio womöglich die richtung stella eingeschlagen. bis dato habe ich ja bei den statios die hochpreisige anschaffung gescheut, doch jetzt soll die hürde fallen, grins.


der engere kreis der kandidaten
stella fd 2500
stella fb 2500 (kriegte ich im laden für umbei 480)
branzino 3000
exist 2508
Certate Hyper Custom 3000R

oder doch nur ne tp2500, schnief :-(

grüsse sepp

p.s. zieren soll die neue rolle meine noch zu bestellende vhf 5-30


----------



## Chrizzi (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> der engere kreis der kandidaten
> stella fd 2500
> stella fb 2500 (kriegte ich im laden für umbei 480)
> branzino 3000
> ...



Die Stella FB solltest du günstiger als 480€ bekommen. Selbst der Händler in meiner Nähe (der eigendlich alles andere als günstig ist) verkauft sie für 380€. 
Wenn er wirklich 480€ haben will, solltest du mal über den Preis reden  weil knappt 500€ sind ja eigendlich schon die neue Stella FD


----------



## Pikepauly (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Sepp!

Aber die 3000 er Daiwa Grössen sind doch noch einen ganzen Tacken grösser als die 2500 er Shimano oder.
Könnte büschen gross/schwer werden für die geplante VHF.

Ansonsten sehr saubere Vorauswahl.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## sa-s (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Stella FB solltest du günstiger als 480€ bekommen. Selbst der Händler in meiner Nähe (der eigendlich alles andere als günstig ist) verkauft sie für 380€.
> Wenn er wirklich 480€ haben will, solltest du mal über den Preis reden  weil knappt 500€ sind ja eigendlich schon die neue Stella FD



danke für den hinweis.

gefragt habe ich bisher noch nicht, denn ich kann so schlecht nein sagen, wenn ich mal im laden steh.

aber er hat sie schon seit min. 1,5 jahren rumhängen. denn so g´spinnerte gibts nicht viele die so ein röllchen unbedingt haben müssen. da ich ihm aber auch schon die calcutta 201 dc abgenommen habe, sollte er schon kompromissbereitschaft an den tag legen.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## sa-s (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp!
> 
> Aber die 3000 er Daiwa Grössen sind doch noch einen ganzen Tacken grösser als die 2500 er Shimano oder.
> Könnte büschen gross/schwer werden für die geplante VHF.
> ...



hallo pauly,

bin da immer noch ganz hin und her gerissen, denn ich werde die rolla wahrscheinlich auch an der vhf 75 einsetzen. (hähähä, aus mir wär doch um ein haar ein schwabe geworden)


----------



## Pikepauly (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann ist die Grösse natürlich gut.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## wallerarne (25. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Stella 4000 FB? 

Handelt es sich bei der Stella die in Deutschland verkauft wird um die selbe Stella die auch in den USA verkauft wird? Also sind die Stella`s baugleich?

2 Händler in der Umgebung haben mir die Info gegeben das die Stella`s in den USA "schrott" sein sollen?! |kopfkrat

Diese Aussagen haben mich jetzt verunsichert ob ich bedenkenlos eine Stella in den USA kaufen kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Anworten schonmal!

mfg
Arne


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo pauly,
> 
> bin da immer noch ganz hin und her gerissen, denn ich werde die rolla wahrscheinlich auch an der vhf 75 einsetzen. (hähähä, aus mir war doch um ein haar ein schwabe geworden)


 
Was hast denn momentan auf der 75er drauf? Die 2500er TP FB, oder? Die könntest ja auf die 30er draufschrauben und ne 3000er Daiwa für die 75er nehmen. ...nur so ein Gedanke...|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was hast denn momentan auf der 75er drauf? Die 2500er TP FB, oder? Die könntest ja auf die 30er draufschrauben und ne 3000er Daiwa für die 75er nehmen. ...nur so ein Gedanke...|rolleyes


 
#6 Guter Gedanke, so ähnlich habe ich das ja auch vor #6 Zur Zeit fische ich auf beiden Ruten eine Certate 2500 (muß also wechseln). Irgendwie finde ich diese Daiwa-2500er-Größe perfekt. Leichte Rollen und trotzdem für's Süßwasser (ohne Wels) eine ausreichend gute Schnurfassung. 

Da mich das Rollenwechseln aber nervt, kommt eine 3000er Certate auf die VHF -75 :k. Auf die VHF -30 werde ich dann eine Shimano Technium Mg. 2500 montieren, die Certate 2500 wird meine bei Robert für meine Wobblerleidenschaft neu bestellte VT -45g zieren :vik:.


----------



## sa-s (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was hast denn momentan auf der 75er drauf? Die 2500er TP FB, oder? Die könntest ja auf die 30er draufschrauben und ne 3000er Daiwa für die 75er nehmen. ...nur so ein Gedanke...|rolleyes


 
g´moing börnie

so ist es, aber nur weil mich der robert davon überzeugt hat, die tp 4000 nicht anzuschrauben.|rolleyes

nunja die vhf 75 ist schon eine endgeile rute, aber ich befürchte, dass die vhf 30 noch besser wird. da wollte ich halt auch die beste rolle dranhängen haben, schluck.


aber, wahrscheinlich wirds sowieso darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich über kurz oder lang die tps abstosse und für beide vhfs ein upgrade durchführe.



Margaux schrieb:


> #6 Guter Gedanke, so ähnlich habe ich das ja auch vor #6 Zur Zeit fische ich auf beiden Ruten eine Certate 2500 (muß also wechseln). Irgendwie finde ich diese Daiwa-2500er-Größe perfekt. Leichte Rollen und trotzdem für's Süßwasser (ohne Wels) eine ausreichend gute Schnurfassung. .



jahaaa aber doch genügend bremskraft um bäume zu drillen!



Margaux schrieb:


> Da mich das Rollenwechseln aber nervt, kommt eine 3000er Certate auf die VHF -75 :k. Auf die VHF -30 werde ich dann eine Shimano Technium Mg. 2500 montieren, .



genau, das geht wirklich nur eine weile gut. da ich aber sowieso nur (zum. in 85% der fälle) mit einer rute loszieh und jedesmal neu aufbau, hoffe ich dass die zwischenlösung zumindest solange anhält bis das bankkonto wieder im grünen bereich ist.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## sp!nner (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Krankes Pack!!! 
Durch euren Thread hier zum HighEndTackle angesteckt, der zum Teil sehr Informativ ist, habe ich mir nun auch so`n Schmuckstück gegönnt.Geliebäugelt habe ich damit schon lange,doch der Preis hier bei uns war mir einfach viel zu hoch!
Letzte Woche eingetroffen aus Japan- "Stella 2000 SR" wie ich lesen konnte wohl das hochwertigere Japanmodell der Stella FB...
Sie musste einfach her um meine 2,70er Rocksweeper zu zieren und die Stradic an ihr abzulösen.(wobei ich anmerken muss das ich mit der Stradic FB nach wie vor sehr zufrieden bin!!)






Elendsgeil das Ding sag ich nur :m


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sp!nner: Geiles Teil! #6


----------



## H.Christians (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe am Samstag meine Stella 4000FD eingeweiht. Die Rolle ist echt nur geil:l:l

Die neue Spule gefällt mir echt gut, man wirft echt super damit, hatte wegen der Spulenkante auch erst einige bedenken.

Die Schnurverlegung ist absolut erste Sahne, habe eine 0,12mm Spiderwire Stealth drauf.

Mußte noch ca 30mtr.0,30mm Mono unterfüttern, die 270mtr. Spiderwire haben nicht ganz gereicht, um die Spule auch komplett füllen zu können.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist die Tatsache das Shimano trotz des stolzen Preises der Rolle nicht mal eine Ersatzspule mitliefert. Diese werde ich mir dann nochmal extra kaufen dürfen, kostet ja nur 69€^^^

Da sollte Shimano meiner Meinung nach mal handeln, den in der Preisklasse sollte mindestens eine E-Spule dabei sein.


Hier ein Bild von der Rolle:


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Was sind Deiner Ansicht nach die Haupt-Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen Daiwa- und Shimano-Baitcastern?



Hi Börnie,
grundsätzlich erstmal das Wurfbremssystem (hatten wir doch schon öfter).:q

Der Eine kommt mit dem Einen, der Andere mit dem Anderen besser klar. 
Verlangen beide nach einem jeweilig anderen Wurfstil (wenns ins Detail geht). 
Wer brutal den Wurf beschleunigt, ist IMHO beim VBS besser dran. Der Wurf wird dann, weil die Fliehkraftelemente sofort auf den Aussenring pressen deutlich kürzer, dafür bleibt er backlashfrei (ist ja auch ein Erfolg:q). 
Konstant und sanft beschleunigt, verlangt das VBS etwas mehr Daumenarbeit geht dann aber auch wirklich sauber raus.

Magforce leistet eine gleichbleibende Bremsarbeit, die sich zudem über das Wählrad leicht von aussen einstellen lässt und kleinere Abstufungen ermöglicht.

Sa-s z.B., habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen, stellt seine Wurfbremse an der Steez komplett anders ein als bspw. ich.
Schleifbremse fest, dafür lockere Magforce. 
Habs einfach mal ausprobiert und komme zu dem Ergebnis, nichts für mich. 
Habe das Gefühl, die Vorzüge des "hochgezüchteten" Steez Magforce-Induktorsystems damit unwirksam zu machen und die permanent wirksame Schleifbremse übernimmt  eine Arbeit die sie systembedingt nicht kann und eigentlich auch nicht soll. 

DC lasse ich mal aussen vor,.. das kann fast alles (aber auch Backlashs).

Ich sehe es wie du und sa-s. 
Wenn was Robustes verlangt ist, Shimano Baitcaster.
Wenns filigran wird und man leichte Köder etwas gescheiter Werfen will (es also um leicht und um die reine Funktion geht), Daiwa.

Wenn Ferrari, dann Daiwa, wenn Rolls Royce, dann Shimano.

Die Steez ist deutlich "klappriger" als bspw. die Calais/Scorpion Antares. Liegt dafür knapp 100gr leichter in der Hand, wirft IMHO leichtere Köder besser und unkomplizierter. Das was sie aushalten können muß, hält sie aus. 
Präzise ist sie allemal, der Lauf nicht so weich.
Ich mag beide.

Soweit meine Eindrücke.

Die BBS ist eigentlich im Bereich, in dem ich Shimano vorziehen würde (fürs Schwere). 
Habe trotzdem anders entschieden.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> ... Wenn Ferrari, dann Daiwa, wenn Rolls Royce, dann Shimano.
> 
> Die Steez ist deutlich "klappriger" als bspw. die Calais/Scorpion Antares. Liegt dafür knapp 100gr leichter in der Hand, wirft IMHO leichtere Köder besser und unkomplizierter. Das was sie aushalten können muß, hält sie aus.
> Präzise ist sie allemal, der Lauf nicht so weich.
> ...


 
Umfasst "Spinrollen" eigentlich auch Baitcaster, oder sind wir hier "off topic"? |rolleyes Egal...

Nochmal DANKE für Deine Ausführungen! Kann das ganze wegen "nur" 3 Baitcaster nicht so schön gegenüberstellen wie Du!

Der Vergleich mit Ferrari und Rolls Royce passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge, wenn man´s Gewicht der Rollen ansieht.

Aber wegen den leichten Wurfgewichten: Japantackle schört da auch auf die kleinen Conquests!? #c


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann gehe ich auch nochmal ins Off.:g



> Aber wegen den leichten Wurfgewichten: Japantackle schört da auch auf die kleinen Conquests!?



Und dein "Haus und Hoflieferant Togashi" generell auf Daiwa.:m
Auch dort teilen sich die Lager.

Japantackle hat übrigens, würde auch schon hier gepostet, eine gute Bremssystem-Gegenüberstellung. Da ist es in der Conclusion etwas anders eindeutig, als Conquest.

Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, sind wie gesagt meine Eindrücke.
Ich habe auch beide Hersteller im Betrieb, möchte keine Rolle missen (auch nicht die Twinpowers|bla


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> ...Ich habe auch beide Hersteller im Betrieb, möchte keine Rolle missen (*auch nicht die Twinpowers*|bla


 
So elegant wie Du kriegt niemand die Kurve zurück zum Thema! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

erstmal börnie...
für dich sind Daiwa baitcasters nix....:m
die Steez und Alfa klappert net, da wackelt auch nix, die sind wie Shrie und sep sagt fürs feine fischen gemacht, die Shimanos eher was fürs mittlere Segment (das gilt für die vergleiche Chronarchs/Calais usw)
da vergleichst du einfach falsch.....
ich möchte nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, die Steez und Alfas wären wackelig oder so, das stimmt nämlich nicht, die sind einfach für andere Köder zuständig.....


----------



## sa-s (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Sa-s z.B., habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen, stellt seine Wurfbremse an der Steez komplett anders ein als bspw. ich.
> Schleifbremse fest, dafür lockere Magforce.



hi schroe,

möglicherweise habe ichs nicht präzise genug niedergeschrieben - 

bei der steez fahre ich jetzt so, dass die magnetbremse ziemlich zugedreht ist. (wenn ich von oben auf die rolle schaue ist links der griff und rechts die magnetbremse, hoffe ich zumindest) also die habe ich nie mehr als dreiviertel offen. (ok, wenn mich der teufel reitet geh ich schon mal auf die hälfte runter).

die spulenachsbremse (wenn ich drauf schaue, die linke, sprich die beim griff) habe ich komplett offen.

die schwierigkeiten die ich anfänglich mit der steez hatte, waren darauf zurückzuführen, dass ich zunächst die spulenachsbremse immer so weit zugedreht habe, dass die köder so grad mal eben im freilauf schnur gezogen haben. (so hab ich es zumindest in einigen threads hier und anderswo gelesen) ist meiner meinung nach aber sehr grenzwertig und vielleicht nur bei ködern jenseits der 20 gr.sinnvoll. 

bei den kleinen wobblern die ich verwende (hptsl 8 bis 14 gr.) kommt man mit dieser einstellung nicht weit, drum habe ich natürlich immer versucht mit der offenen magnetbremse gegenzusteuern.

ein unterfangen, dass quasi von beginn an schiffbruch erleiden musste.

seit ich die einstellungen geändert habe ( also schleifbremse offen und magnetbremse zu) funktioniert es wunderbar und für leichtere köder (8 gr.) ist die steez schon gut einsetzbar (zumindest an meiner steez topgun)



schroe schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie du und sa-s.
> Wenn was Robustes verlangt ist, Shimano Baitcaster.
> Wenns filigran wird und man leichte Köder etwas gescheiter Werfen will (es also um leicht und um die reine Funktion geht), Daiwa.
> 
> Wenn Ferrari, dann Daiwa, wenn Rolls Royce, dann Shimano.



nunja robust würde ich nicht sagen auch nicht unbedingt schwerfälliger sondern halt einfach schwerer. ist auch nicht unbedingt so, dass die daiwa grundsätzlich filigraner ist als die shimanski halt manchmal eher leichter. und das verschafft mir natürlich immer bei der shimano ein gutes bauchgefühl, wenn ich ein schönes stück metall in händen halte)#6

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nun ne Baitcaster ist auch eine Form des Spinfischens... von daher finde ich sind wir nicht unbedingt offT


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Sa-s,
dann muß ich Abbitte leisten, da habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

Die Schleifbremse ist bei mir, und so habe ich, wie auch eigentlich alle anderen es in der Vergangenheit immer beschrieben, 
so eingestellt, das sich die Spule in der Querachse eben gerade nicht mehr seitlich verschieben lässt. *Als Bremse aber eben überhaupt noch nicht wirksam wird.* 
Sie führt lediglich die Spule axial spielfrei. Spielfrei deshalb, weil der seitliche Versatz, das "schwimmen" der Spule in der Querachse ebenfalls Energie kostet. 
Energie, die ich lieber in Wurfdistanz umgesetzt sehe. Das Bremsen im Wurf erledigt einzig und allein die Fliehkraft, resp. die Magnetbremse und der Daumen.

In der "Energiebilanz", ist IMHO eine versatzfreie Einstellung über der einer komplett offenen Schleifbremse. Eine Spule, die links und rechts im Rollengehäuse hin und herläuft, wirkt wie eine Bremse.

Der Unsinn, dass die Schleifbremse zugedreht sein muß, bis sich der Köder eben gerade noch mit seinem Gewicht von der Rutenspitze gen Boden bewegt, stammt aus alten "Betriebsanleitungen" der ABU Rollen. Hier im Board habe ich es noch in alten Posts gelesen. Dem Twitchkombo Thread wirst du es nicht entnommen haben.

"Robuster" würde ich auf alle Fälle sagen, mich sogar darauf festlegen, natürlich bei gleicher Auslegung.
"Schwerfällig" stand nicht zur Disposition.
"Schwer" ist die MG7 oder Core wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun ne Baitcaster ist auch eine Form des Spinfischens... von daher finde ich sind wir nicht unbedingt offT


Find ich auch nicht  und zeigt sehr schön, wieviel komplizierter es sein kann und man es sich machen kann, und gerade deswegen dann viel Spaß (+Beschäftigung) haben. Was kompliziertes erlernt zu haben bringt Befriedigung. Macht man los!

Und sei der "fun" wegen Turbinensound oder sonstwas ... :q

Der akustische Wert oder auch die akustische Absence ist übrigens sehr wichtig. Habe gestern einen Norwegen-Bootsanglerfilm angeschaut, da sind die Rollengeräusche einfach gräuslich. #t
kkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr knarrrr kkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr knatter knatter ...


----------



## Chrizzi (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der akustische Wert oder auch die akustische Absence ist übrigens sehr wichtig. Habe gestern einen Norwegen-Bootsanglerfilm angeschaut, da sind die Rollengeräusche einfach gräuslich. #t
> kkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr knarrrr kkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr knatter knatter ...



Meinst du den aus der Blinker? Man, die arme TP FA, gesund hörte die ich nichtmehr an.. |kopfkrat

Naja ich ja nicht meine Rolle die da "verpilkt" wurde.


----------



## wallerarne (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir keiner zu meiner Frage weiterhelfen? 

Bitte Leute haut in die Tasten :m

mfg
Arne


----------



## sa-s (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> @Sa-s,
> dann muß ich Abbitte leisten, da habe ich dich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Die Schleifbremse ist bei mir, und so habe ich, wie auch eigentlich alle anderen es in der Vergangenheit immer beschrieben.
> ...



musst dich für nichts entschuldigen. werde aber in zukunft besser drauf achtgeben die schleifbremse exakter einzustellen. habe aber auch keine wesentliche verschlechterung festgestellt wenn die spule seitliches spiel hat.



schroe schrieb:


> Der Unsinn, dass die Schleifbremse zugedreht sein muß, bis sich der Köder eben gerade noch mit seinem Gewicht von der Rutenspitze gen Boden bewegt, stammt aus alten "Betriebsanleitungen" der ABU Rollen. Hier im Board habe ich es in alten Posts gelesen.



da werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch her haben



schroe schrieb:


> Im Twitchkombo Thread wirst du es nicht entnommen haben.



ganz klarer fall wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen kann wo ich letztlich doch die richtige information rausgezogen habe.

aber das ist ja das schöne "anglerboard - hier werden sie geholfen"

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s. die 201dc und die antares dc sind so feine rollen, dass ich doch den begriff robust nicht zur anwendung bringen kann.:m


----------



## sa-s (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerarne schrieb:


> 2 Händler in der Umgebung haben mir die Info gegeben das die Stella`s in den USA "schrott" sein sollen?! |kopfkrat
> 
> Arne




hallo arne,

und hüte dich bloss vor dem angelzeuchs aus japan, das ist des teufels 

ich habe zwar weder eine amerikanische, noch eine japanische stella (da gibts hier andere, die dazu sicherlich fundiertere aussagen treffen können, als meiner einer.

jedoch frage ich dich allen ernstes was du von einem guten verkäufer für eine aussage erwarten würdest wenn du fragst, kauf ich die rolle bei dir oder soll ich sie doch lieber in amiland bestellen?

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> erstmal börnie...
> für dich sind Daiwa baitcasters nix....:m
> die Steez und Alfa klappert net, da wackelt auch nix, die sind wie Shrie und sep sagt fürs feine fischen gemacht, die Shimanos eher was fürs mittlere Segment (das gilt für die vergleiche Chronarchs/Calais usw)
> da vergleichst du einfach falsch.....
> ich möchte nicht dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, die Steez und Alfas wären wackelig oder so, das stimmt nämlich nicht, die sind einfach für andere Köder zuständig.....


 
Wer wollte seine Steez-Combo hergeben - Du oder ich? |rolleyes
Nagut, ich hatte ja auch garkeine. Will aber auch keine Baitcaster verkaufen sondern eher in diesem Bereich nächstes Jahr noch was aufstocken.

Mit Ausnahme der manchmal klemmenden "Freigabe-Taste" komme ich mit der Alphas auch sehr gut zurecht!:g


----------



## Chrizzi (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerarne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Stella 4000 FB?
> 
> ...




Es gibt die Stella FB nur hier und in den USA - in Japan ist es die Stella SR. Von daher geh ich davon aus, dass die Stella hier die gleiche wie auf dem US-Markt ist. Ich geh aber nur davon aus und kann es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Spontan finde ich auch keine eMail-Adresse auf der Shimanoseite... Auf den aktuellen 2008 Katalog sind welche drauf, schreib die mal an, die Leute von Shimano müssen es ja wissen.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> ...aber das ist ja das schöne "anglerboard - hier werden sie geholfen"...


 
Anscheinend wird´s wieder!! :vik:


----------



## schroe (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> p.s. die 201dc und die antares dc sind so feine rollen, dass ich doch den begriff robust nicht zur anwendung bringen kann.



Ich finde sie sogar superfein.:m

Dennoch sind sie so robust, das man sie vermutlich noch an seine Enkel wird weiterreichen können (gesetzt dem Fall, das die digitale Bremse durchhält).

Das meinte ich mit "Robust".
Letztendlich ist dieses "Robust" ja auch "fein".|kopfkrat



> ganz klarer fall wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen kann wo ich letztlich doch die richtige information rausgezogen habe.



Dachte schon, du wolltest einem von "uns" diese "Wurfbremseinstellmaer" anheften.
Nix da,......hat schon alles Hand und Fuß, was da drin steht (finde ich).:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Meinst du den aus der Blinker? Man, die arme TP FA, gesund hörte die ich nichtmehr an.. |kopfkrat
> 
> Naja ich ja nicht meine Rolle die da "verpilkt" wurde.


Nicht nur die malträtierte Stationäre (wie kann man mit sowas überhaupt noch Angeln? |kopfkrat)
Noch schlimmer die Multis, gerade die großen, mit einem Wort: OHRENBELEIDIGEND. 
Da brauchste ja fast nen Gehörschutz oder so .. :q


----------



## Chrizzi (26. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nicht nur die malträtierte Stationäre (wie kann man mit sowas überhaupt noch Angeln? |kopfkrat)
> Noch schlimmer die Multis, gerade die großen, mit einem Wort: OHRENBELEIDIGEND.
> Da brauchste ja fast nen Gehörschutz oder so .. :q




Stimmt... die Multis waren sogar nochlauter... War echt der Hammer. 

Wie gesagt, der Händler freut sich und solange das nicht meins ist... mir egal. Ich würder vermutlich die Mutlis mal abspülen (von  vornerein eh ein Salzwassermodell nehmen) und auch mal fetten/ölen. Was die hatten, hat wohl noch nie Fett gesehen und das Getriebe muss verrostet gewesen sein, sonst hätte man derartige Geräusche kaum entwickeln können.


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo! Ich suche auch eine neue Rolle hab mir  vor kurzem eine 5000er TP PG gekauft und bin auch super zufrieden. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt von einer 40er zu einer 50er Mono wechseln und dafür ist die Spule zu klein es sollten schon ca. 150m 50er draufpassen. Was die Sache schwierig macht ist dass ich kein Schwergewicht will die Rolle sollte so max. 430g wiegen..Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich suche auch eine neue Rolle hab mir vor kurzem eine 5000er TP PG gekauft und bin auch super zufrieden. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt von *einer 40er zu einer 50er Mono wechseln* und dafür ist die Spule zu klein es sollten schon ca. 150m 50er draufpassen. Was die Sache schwierig macht ist dass ich kein Schwergewicht will die Rolle sollte so max. 430g wiegen..Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip?


 
Für Huchen??


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Burn: Genau so ist es!


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Burn: Genau so ist es!


 
Da nehm ich 3000er Certate mit 0,35er Mono! |rolleyes (sorry OT)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich suche auch eine neue Rolle hab mir  vor kurzem eine 5000er TP PG gekauft und bin auch super zufrieden. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt von einer 40er zu einer 50er Mono wechseln und dafür ist die Spule zu klein es sollten schon ca. 150m 50er draufpassen. Was die Sache schwierig macht ist dass ich kein Schwergewicht will die Rolle sollte so max. 430g wiegen..Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip?


Das meinst du wirklich ernst mit der 50er Mono? |bigeyes
Habe das gerade mal spaßeshalber mit einer Test-Rute probiert, :q
mit ner 580g Rolle die das dann so auch noch kann (und locker überlebt). 
Klaviersaiten durch die Ringe klatschen ist das, also da kommen noch ganz andere Probleme wenn man damit werfen (spinnen) will. 
Mein Tip: Probier das erstmal an der Rute mit ner anderen (schweren) Dick-Rolle aus ...


----------



## sp!nner (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal,

ist das rechts/links, hoch/runter wackeln der Spule bei allen Rollen normal???
Habe das bei meiner Stella auch und bei den Stellas,Certate usw im Laden das gleiche Spiel. |rolleyes
Kann man das irgendwie beheben oder muss/soll das so sein??
Das Spiel scheint ja von der Achse,also aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen und ich will da nicht alles zerlegen um nachzuschauen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja das ist normal. Die Spule muss sich ja drehen lassen. Bzw. die ganze Rolle muss arbeiten können.

Uli


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal. Die Spule muss sich ja drehen lassen. Bzw. die ganze Rolle muss arbeiten können.
> 
> Uli


 
Bei manchen Heckbremsen ist das aber schon ein gaaanz übles Gewackel!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sp!nner schrieb:


> ist das rechts/links, hoch/runter wackeln der Spule bei allen Rollen normal???
> Habe das bei meiner Stella auch und bei den Stellas,Certate usw im Laden das gleiche Spiel. |rolleyes
> Kann man das irgendwie beheben oder muss/soll das so sein??
> Das Spiel scheint ja von der Achse,also aus dem Gehäuse zu kommen und ich will da nicht alles zerlegen um nachzuschauen...


Was meinst Du genau? Drehen, verschieben oder wackeln der Spule auf der Achse?
hatten wir schonmal ... 
Die Bewegung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präzession
finde ich sehr unschön, muß auch nicht sein, da es Rollen gibt die das kaum haben. #6
Allerdings macht es auch die Spulenkante "flexibler", hilft also beim Anschlagen gegen Steine etc, sicher ein potentielles Argument (der Hersteller, gegen Schroten). Und die Bremsscheibenpakete sind die Hauptverursacher, da muß Spiel drin sein, weil man die zusammendrücken kann.
Wenn aber die untere Spulenauflage kein Widerlager mit Auflagefläche (mehr) ist, sondern ein recht dünner Führungshohlbolzen etc. - um den Bremsenleichtlauf zu erhöhen, stützt kaum noch etwas die Spule und die "wackelt" leicht, kann man in alle Richtungen wegbiegen.

Bei Rollen, die darunter ein stabiles breites Klickerzahnrädchen haben, ist diese  Wackel-Präzession bei weitem nicht so hoch.

Und: das ganze ist keine Sache von "gut und schlecht", sondern von "besser und schlechter für", also relativ für den Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Steph75 (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

edit by Mod

Sorry Steph aber einmal reicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Jedem sein Hobby. Selbst wer meint Unsummen für Gebrauchsgegenstände wie Angelrollen ausgeben zu müssen.


Das ist doch der Punkt: Jeder ist anders, sieht das anders und nicht für jeden sind es Gebrauchsgegenstände! 

Das ist DER fundamentale Unterschied. Unter universeller Gebrauchstüchtigkeit werden hier ganz viele Rollen auch nicht bewertet, eher so:
Die wandern in die Schutztüte beim Transport, werden sauber abgeschraubt, gespült, verwahrt, geputzt, regelmäßig gewartet oder wandern sogar mit der (teuren) Rute in ein Aluminum-Rod-Hardcase. Das sind dann ganz sicher keine Kofferraum-immer-dabei und Draufpackruten, sondern edle Lieblingsstücke.

Und selbst unter P/L, also Preiswürdigkeit für Leistung, sieht es noch wieder anders aus, da kann man knallhart Funktionen vergleichen.

Das mit der subjektiven Besitzgier :k und Freude :l dran hat man, oder hat man nicht. #c

Genauso könnte jemand sagen, es ist überflüssig Ruten speziell bauen zu lassen oder selber zu bauen, man kann doch viel günstiger welche kaufen. Richtig, sogar ne Top-gebrauchstüchtige Rute für 30 EUR und Top-gebrauchstüchtige Rolle für 40 EUR, das macht sogar nur 70 EUR pro Combo :m, und man kann mit sowas richtig Fische fangen. 
Aber es ist nicht dasselbe Flair, nicht die hohe Adaption, nicht die spezielle Ergonomie und es macht einfach nicht soviel Spaß wie mit aufwendigerem Gerät.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Aber ist auch egal.Jedem sein Hobby.



So ist das!

Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man sich nicht aus so einem Thread nicht raushalten kann wenn man mit der Problematik ein Problem hat? ;+ Ich gehe auch nicht in einem Thread in dem explizit nach günstigen Sachen gefragt wird hin und sage erst mal "alle Rollen für unter 1000€ sind Schei$e!"


Aber gut "jedem das seine"!

Hat auch meiner Meinung nach nix mit Humor zu tun, es ist einfach schade wenn Leute ständig bei Sachen mitreden von denen Sie keine Ahnung haben und einfach mal in den Raum werfen das die Sachen beurteilen können, obwohl die meisten die Sachen noch nie gefischt haben? Kein Wunder wenn sich der eine oder andere da verarscht fühlt...

Und wenn Du glaubst das man den Unterschied nicht merkt hast Du die Sachen sicher noch nicht in der Hand gehabt... :m

Aber jedem das seine, ich muß keinen überzeugen das günstiges Gerät Schei$e ist, aber dann soll mich doch bitte auch keiner missionieren wollen das hochpreisiges Gerät sein Geld nicht wert ist, OK? |kopfkrat

Dann haben wir uns alle lieb! |wavey:


CU Stefan


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan
|good:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> So ist das!
> 
> Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum man sich nicht aus so einem Thread nicht raushalten kann wenn man mit der Problematik ein Problem hat? ;+ Ich gehe auch nicht in einem Thread in dem explizit nach günstigen Sachen gefragt wird hin und sage erst mal "alle Rollen für unter 1000€ sind Schei$e!"
> 
> ...



Danke für die Meldung (nicht Stefan!)

Wahnsinn jetzt ist es 5 Seiten gut gegangen ohne das ein 
"Askari reicht aber auch" Post gekommen ist. Das ist ja schon fast ein neuer Rekord.

Hier geht es nicht um das Thema "Spinnrollen teuer gegen billig" 
sondern nur um High-End Gerät! und deren Vor und Nachteile 
innerhalb des High-End Bereiches.

Ich bitte dies in Zukunft zu berücksichtigen!

MFG


Kai
Moderator


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Burn: Ok 50er ist vielleicht bisl viel aber eine 45 er Stroft wirds auf jeden Fall!
Soll jetzt überhaupt keine Kritik sein aber ich persöhnlich finde eine 35er Mono beim Huchenfischen extrem schwach. Da gehts auch weniger um die Kampfkraft der Fische sondern um das Gewicht der Köder und Anschlagen. Meine neue Huchenrute hat echt so Power dass mir meine 40er richtig schwach vorkommt.
Ich bin übrigens immer noch für Tipps dankbar |supergri!!


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und warum nimmst du nicht Geflecht????
schlitzen die Huchen schnell aus oder was???
sry habe noch keinen gefangen, die brummen hier bei uns nämlich nicht rum#h
wenn ich mir das so überlege ne mind. 40 Schnur, da brauchste echt riesige Kapazität (nehm ich mal an wegen Flucht und Wurfentfernung usw) da haste dann ne 6000er shimanogröße und 800gr Gewicht dran, nach ner halben Stunde fallen dir doch die Arme ab oder nicht?
Ist doch ähnl. wie bei mir mit Wallerfischen, deshalb nehm ich da ne Geflochtene und ne 3500er Daiwa


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wegen Frost und Sichtigkeit, oder?
Hab meinen letzten Huchen aber auch mit Geflecht (grad kein Frost) und 35er Mono-Vorfach gefangen.


----------



## ivo (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan


auch von mir:


|good:


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> und warum nimmst du nicht Geflecht????


 
Hi Rainer,

wegen der Sichtigkeit und der Temperatur!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Schroe: lange nich gelesen, Tach auch! #h

Hattet ihr bei High-End auch schon die Accurate Twin Spin Stationäre am Wickel? Wollte nicht 7 Seiten durchflöhen wegen dieser Rollenbenennung. 

Grüße gen Rinteln

Karsten


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wegen Frost und Sichtigkeit, oder?
> Hab meinen letzten Huchen aber auch mit Geflecht (grad kein Frost) und 35er Mono-Vorfach gefangen.





moped schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> wegen der Sichtigkeit und der Temperatur!
> 
> ...



2 Dumme - 1 Gedanke!! :m


----------



## moped (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> 2 Dumme - 1 Gedanke!! :m


 
Witzig, schon im BA gelesen?


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



moped schrieb:


> Witzig, schon im BA gelesen?



Jap!!! :q


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Burn + Moped: Ihr vollkommen recht. Ausserdem find ich dass beim Huchendrill ein bischen Dehnung gar nicht schlecht ist. 
Das ist eben das Problem die 6000er Shimanos hätten schon die richtige Schnurfassung bloß hab keine Lust auf so eine schwere Rolle die ich dann auch noch den ganzen Tag rumtragen muß.
Ich hab jetzt schon ein bischen geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen dass es sowas eigentlich nicht gibt.
Was vielleicht noch am ehesten passen könnte wäre eine 4000er Certate aber bei der gefällt mir der Kurbelknauf nicht weil ich jetzt von der TP PG diesen runden Riesenknauf gewohnt bin und von dem auch sehr begeistert bin ( auch wenns komisch ausschaut


----------



## schroe (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tach Karsten,.... dito.
Freut mich, von dir mal wieder zu lesen.|wavey:
War länger nicht mehr im Norgeforum unterwegs.

Nein, die Accurate TwinSpin war bisher ungenannt.
Ich hätte wohl Freude daran, wenn du sie mal vorstellen würdest.#6

Viele Grüße in die Hauptstadt zurück#h.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Nein, die Accurate TwinSpin war bisher ungenannt.
> Ich hätte wohl Freude daran, wenn du sie mal vorstellen würdest.#6


@Karstein
Ich auch |wavey:, gerade weil Oliver auch nichts über den inneren Aufbau und die Technik sagen konnte oder wollte


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Schroe & Angel Det (herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens zu Deinem Birthday und beste Fänge im neuen Lebensjahr!! #6 ): nix einfacher als das, ihr seid willkommen in Berlin! Kläre das mit dem Drillsimulator ab, und dann testet ihr das böse Teil hier mal! Die Accurate spielt auf alle Fälle in der Liga Stella und Saltiga mit bei den Stationären. Oder zum Norwegentreffen, da dürfte der Simulator auch aufgebaut sein. 

Die Teile hier meine ich:

http://www.accuratefishing.de/accurate-produkte/twinspin/twinspin.php

@ Schroe: nee, Norwegen steht auch nicht viel - aber luschere demnächst mal bei "Angeln in Europa", da gibt es dann einen kleinen Zeitvertreib von mir. :m

Viele Grüße 

Karsten


----------



## rainer1962 (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Burn + Moped: Ihr vollkommen recht. Ausserdem find ich dass beim Huchendrill ein bischen Dehnung gar nicht schlecht ist.
> Das ist eben das Problem die 6000er Shimanos hätten schon die richtige Schnurfassung bloß hab keine Lust auf so eine schwere Rolle die ich dann auch noch den ganzen Tag rumtragen muß.
> Ich hab jetzt schon ein bischen geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen dass es sowas eigentlich nicht gibt.
> Was vielleicht noch am ehesten passen könnte wäre eine 4000er Certate aber bei der gefällt mir der Kurbelknauf nicht weil ich jetzt von der TP PG diesen runden Riesenknauf gewohnt bin und von dem auch sehr begeistert bin ( auch wenns komisch ausschaut


 

gegen den kurbel kann bestimmt geholfen werden, gibt garantiert ein upgrade in japan dafür, dort schon mal geluschert????
oder hier

Nun Frost und Sichtigkeit, denke auch da könnte man einfach Mono/FC vor das geflecht schalten dann hättest du ein Backing mit geflecht und die ersten sagen wir 50m mit Mono oder so, ist doch auch ne Möglichkeit oder net???
Wäre mir lieber (wenn es so funzen würde) dann muss man nicht gleich e Riesenrolle rumschleifen, aber wie gesagt, habe keine Huchenerfahrug mangls Beute bei uns hier


----------



## jerkfreak (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wäre schon ne Möglichkeit, des stimmt! Bin zwar auch nicht Huchenerfahren, aber is echt logisch! Auch das Problem der mangelnden Dehnung (die beim Huchenfischen teils ja gebraucht wird) wäre gelöst...!

Warum also nicht!? Würde auf jeden Fall einige Gramm bei der Rollenwahl sparen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Huchenfreak
Bevor Du dich in Monsterrollen stürzt, probier doch vorher mal die Hemingway Monotec Futura! Die hab ich langjährig erprobt, meine erste 022 von 1999 hat letztes Jahr (also 2006) noch immer gut gelangt die Heckbremse einer Spro Nova mal eben in einem Nachmittagsdurchgang "verdampfen" zu lassen (ich wollte explizit Rolle und Schnur mit GuFi in Steinen quälen und sehen was passiert :g), da Zeug altert praktisch nicht, friert nicht ein, nimmt kein Wasser auf, ist sehr abriebsfest in gewissen (Schnitt)Grenzen und wenn beschädigt sieht man es SOFORT.
Die Typ 18 und Typ 22 sind sehr empfehlenswert!

Ich habe Silvesterschleppangeln durch Eisschollen und Extremgefrierwetter gemacht, alles super. Man muß nur aufpassen, das die Ringe nicht gratig vereisen, Wasser schüttelt die Schnur mit ihrer abweisenden Hülle aber sehr gut ab. Knotenfest ist sie nur bedingt, no-knot oder 3-fach Palomar funzen, nen Albright oder Schlaufenknoten kann man sich sparen, geht am besten wenn gegen Metall gewickelt und geschlauft wird. :g

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Eignung für jede Rolle, auch alte wie meine alten Shakespeares z.B., sie stellt keine besonderen Ansprüche wie eine superglatte extrempolierte TiN-Spulenkante.

Jetzt im Winter hab ich die immer dabei! :m


----------



## Steph75 (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> edit by Mod
> 
> Sorry Steph aber einmal reicht!


Was soll bitte einmal reichen? Das jemand seine Meinung abgibt? Es ist von mir niemand Beleidigt worden. Wenn bei sowas schon der Rotstift angesetzt wird,dann kann ich es auch nicht mehr verstehen. Dann geht wohl wirklich der letzte Funken Humor beim Kauf von "High End Gerät" mit über die Ladentheke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Dann geht wohl wirklich der letzte Funken Humor beim Kauf von "High End Gerät" mit über die Ladentheke.


Das siehst Du genau richtig, bei den teuren Sachen sind die Liebhaber derjeningen mit dem Bündel 100 EUR Scheinchen in der Tat sehr humorlos.  
Ist auch überhaupt nicht witzig, wenn so ein Hochpreisröllchen plötzlich versagt, und gesteigert wenn man keinen Ersatz dabei hat, weil man dem als Hochklasseröllchen eigentlich vertraute.


----------



## darth carper (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Steph75

Humor ist aber leider bei dieser Thematik nicht angebracht. Das ist wie mit der Heiligen Kuh, über die macht sich auch niemand lustig. ;-)
Meistens wird Neid als Ursache für den Humor ausgemacht und das führt zwangsläufig zu Streitigkeiten und Diskussionen.
Von daher sollte jeder in seinem Thema diskutieren und sich austauschen wie er möchte.
High-Ender und der Rest jeweils unter sich.


----------



## plattform7 (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Steph75

Siehe es einfacher:
Was man in diesem Thread nicht haben will, sind die Ergüsse von vom Mitteilungsdrang getriebenen Usern, die nichts zu dem eigentlichen Thema beitragen können oder wollen. Man muss halt nicht immer und überall dabei sein. Wie Jana das so schön in einem anderen Thread gesagt hat: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach pssst sein 

@Karstein
"Krases" Teil - errinert mich irgendwie sehr an van Staal.


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will auf jeden Fall mal bei Rainer, Burn, Angeldet und auch allen anderen die mir Tips gegeben haben bedanken! 
@Steph 75:Humor ist eine Sache Neid eine andere damit will ich dich aber jetzt auf keinen Fall persönlich angreifen- nur da gabs ein paar Vorposter deren Äusserungen mit Humor nichts zu tun hatten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Steph Ich schreib Dir ne PN.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Boardies,

um dieses leidige "Billiges Gerät geht aber auch Thema" mal endgültig aus der 
Welt zu schaffen, hier geht es nicht um das Thema "Spinnrollen teuer 
gegen billig" sondern nur um High-End Gerät! und deren Vor und Nachteile 
innerhalb des High-End Bereiches.

Wir werden auch in Zukunft darauf achten, dass es hier nicht zu sehr 
in den Offtopic Bereich rutscht.

Wer daran interessiert ist mitzuteilen welches Gerät auch für kleines Geld 
gut ist kann gerne *selber *die Initiative ergreifen und ein 
gesondertes Thema eröffnen ähnlich dem 
"Karpfenangel für kleines Geld" Thread im Karpfenbereich. Ich persönlich
wäre sehr daran interessiert da auch ich kein Geld drucken kann 

MFG

Kai


----------



## Holger (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Torsk

Dann mögen die Mods in Zukunft aber auch drauf achten, das Petrijünger, die einen Thread schreiben "suche gute Spinnrolle bis 70 EURO" nicht mit den Worten "gute Spinnrollen gibst aber erst ab 250 EURO" begrüsst werden......denn das sieht man im AB genauso häufig, und das ist doch sicher nicht weniger nervtötend wie wenn ein Normalangler einen High-End'ler bekehren will, oder ?

Wäre schön, wenn dieses "mit zweierlei Maß messen" im AB mal der Vergangenheit angehören würde.....oder gehören Käufer von Rollen 400 € + zur geschützten Art ?

Ich kenne Steph75 persönlich, hab ihm auch gesagt das ich sein Posting auch nicht begeistern fand. Ich ergreife also für keinen Partei, sondern versuche mal beiden Seiten was zu sagen.....

Auch der ein oder andere sich diesem Thread zugehörig fühlender Angler sollte mal in sich gehen und wird sich vielleicht am Ende selber eingestehen müssen, vielleicht doch brauchbares Gerät in manchem Thread kaputt oder schlecht geredet zu haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Holger schrieb:


> oder gehören Käufer von Rollen 400 € + zur geschützten Art ?


Mit deinem Posting hast Du recht, da hängt mehr dran. 
Die Frage bleibt aber noch offen, was High-End-Rollen eigentlich sind? Die Accurate kostet z.B. so 800 EUR und markiert noch wieder einen anderen Rahmen. Könnte also jemand auf die Idee kommen und sagen: Alles darunter ist nicht High-End. 
Für den Ferntouristen z.B., wie Kai Sailfisch das mal treffend erklärt hat auch noch eine ganz andere Rechnung: 
Bei einer Reise für mehrere tausend EUR spielen die Geräte eine untergeordnete Geige und können letztlich nicht gut genug sein.

Ich habe auch mal vorsorglich einen Medium-Rollenthread aufgemacht, der sich mehr um die P/L-Würdigkeit und Anschaffungsfragen (nach Geld) drehen soll. Gerade die Frage gibt es oft: Will bis 50/100/150/200 EUR ausgeben. Das mal so als Aufhänger. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114760


----------



## Holger (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Siehste Det, das finde ich gut. Threads über Rollen, sortiert nach Preissegment, das Ganze moderiert von dir als Rollenguru. Wäre ne tolle Sache.

High-End ist, wie du bereits sagtest, Auslegungssache. Es wird wohl immer etwas teureres geben auf dem Markt. Deswegen ist die Bezeichung High End auch sehr schwammig.....generell würde ich schon sagen, das Röllchen über 400 Tacken H E sind......zumindest preislich. Die Qualität müsst ihr beurteilen. 


Irgendwo stellt jeder Angler sich auch sein eigenes High End Gerät vor, unter der Berücksichtigung seiner persönlichen Bedürfnisse und seiner finanziellen Situation. Ich z.B. nutze meine Spinnrute 95 % zum Jiggen, und bin mit der Speedmaster und der Twinpower 2500 wohl bei meinem preislichen High End mit zusammen round a bound 300 EUR. Ob es mich auch qualitativ befriedigt, das werden die nä. Monate zeigen.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja die dicken Rollen hier, wie die Accurate (so wie ich das sehe) ist ja keine normale Spinnrolle mehr. Genauso die VS. Das sind riesige Brecher um wirklich dicke Fische zu bändigen. Klar ist es auch irgendwo eine Spinnrolle, aber da wir uns hier im Raubfischforum bewegen und nicht auf dem Atlantik brauchen wir sowas eigendlich nicht. 

Sowas muss man auch bedenken. Klar ist ne VS auch ne High-End Rolle. Das Teil wiegt ne halbe Tonne, verleit einem aber den Eindruck, dass es unverwüstlich ist. 
Bei der Stella ist es halt anders. Die ist auf Leichtigkeit getrimmt und da kann bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung halt auch was kaputt gehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich war das hier bisher auch kein wirkliches Problem.

Der High-End-Bereich beginnt ca. bei der TP und ist nach oben offen. Das steht aber schon irgendwo auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads.

Spammer wie Steph75 werden von den meisten hier im Thread geflissentlich ignoriert.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Stradics.

Ich habe eine alte 4000. Sie war mehrmals in Norge, hat gepilkt und gufiert und so manchen derben Hänger und auch guten Fisch auf dem Buckel.

Das Biest läuft und läuft und läuft.

Frage: Sind die neueren Stradics genau solche Trecker oder sind die mittlerweile runterhochgerüstet?

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frag mal KHof, der kann dir genauestens von der FB berichten. Ich finde zwar, die ist schon ein bischen kratzig und könnte mal ne bessere (Nach)Schmierung gebrauchen. Ihm ist sie aber als "Trecker" empfohlen worden, und "getreckert" hält sie schon eine Zeit.


----------



## J-son (28. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Was soll bitte einmal reichen? Das jemand seine Meinung abgibt?[...]





Vielleicht mal zur Erklärung:
ich nehme an dass nur die wenigsten Angler als Einsteiger bei High-End-Tackle anfangen. 
Das bedeutet also, dass die Leute die beim HE-Tackle landen, auch irgendwann in ihrer Entwicklung mal eine andere Einstellung (wie z.B. Deine) zu diesen Gerätschaften *hatten* - und sie hinter sich gebracht haben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Es ist also verschwendete Energie und wird als störend empfunden, sich in einem solchen Thread contra HE-Tackle zu äussern, zumal es hier nicht um die Einstellung zu diesem geht, sondern um die technischen (und ästhetischen) Aspekte und Unterschiede desselben...soviel zum Äussern Deiner Meinung.
Wenn Du mitliest statt 'reinzuquaken, kannst Du 'ne Menge Fakten aufschnappen die Dir auch ohne'ne teure Rolle zu besitzen den Horizont erweitern.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Um hier nicht noch weiter alles voll zu spammen schick ich Dir ne PN.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auch wenn ich mir kürzlich schon wieder ne Certate (diesmal ne finesse custom) bestellt habe möchte ich schon auch mal anmerken, dass nicht alle meine Ruten (ca. 20-25) mit sog. High-End-Rollen bestückt sind. Das wäre auch übertrieben und unnötig.

Bei den 4-5 Spin-Combos die ich das ganze Jahr seeehr ausgibig nutze, gönn ich mir ne gute Rolle. Da rentiert es sich wenigstens auch und ich muss mich in meiner mühsam erkämpften Angelzeit nicht nicht ruckelnden Bremsen, zuklappenden Schnurfangbügeln, übertriebenem Rollengewicht usw. usw. rumärgern.

Auf den restlichen Ruten, die selten bis kaum genutzt werden, befinden sich "normale" Rollen wie etwa meine Shimano Saharas (Einkauf ca. 120 DM).

Wenn ich beispielsweise ein Karpfen-Freak wäre, hätte ich wahrscheinlich immer gleich aussehende/bestückte "Doppel-Combos" mit feinsten Freilaufrollen. Für die paar Spinfisch-Ausflüge im Jahr täten es dann 1-2 Mid-Price-Combos.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, welchen Stellenwert für jeden einzelnen das Spinfischen hat  - und der kann einfach nicht bei jedem gleich sein.


----------



## KHof (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo alle und speziell Uli!

Die neue Stradic hat schon das Zeug zum Trecker. Sie ist recht schwer und nicht gerade lautlos, nach 70 Stunden Salzwasser (und 48 Fischen...) sowie bislang etwa die gleiche Zeit im Süßwasser (mit weniger Fischen...) hat sich das Geräusch nicht verändert.
Nach dieser Belastung hatte ich die ersten Teile aus diesem Thread schon ziemlich durch, die Stradic hat noch nicht reagiert. Allerdings sollte man schon wissen was man mit einer 5,9er Übersetzung kauft. Universell ist das nicht, für mein Tempo an der Küste allerdings ideal.

Übrigens gehört inzwischen meine Lieblingsrolle Daiwa Caldia in diesen Teil. Das Ding kostet inzwischen schon mal unter 100 € und ist dafür sicher eine Hausnummer. An der Rolle ist eigendlich nix besonderes, ich persönlich fisch die aber gerne.

Klaus


----------



## bolli (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Die neue Stradic hat schon das Zeug zum Trecker. Sie ist recht schwer und nicht gerade lautlos,


Das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass sie nur ein Kugellager
im Schnurlaufröllchen hat. Das, besonders in Verbindung mit Geflochtener,
ist ganz schön laut. Vergleiche doch mal die Stückliste/Zeichnung mit 
der TP oder St...a. (böse Wörter in diesem Thresd |rolleyes )
aus der gleichen Baureihe. 
Normalerweise müsste man die Baugruppe  aufrüsten können. 

Beispiel:
Habe mir mit drei Freunden je eine Stradic MGS FA aus USA
gekauft. Die waren auch alle recht laut. Für kleines Geld haben wir die 
Schnurlaufröllchen mit 2tem Lager und ein paar Scheibchen aufgerüstet, siehe da, 
sie schnurren wie meine St...a FA.


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khof: Wo gibts denn die Caldia so günstig?


----------



## KHof (29. November 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Bolli!

Die Stradic produziert auch im Getriebe Geräusche. Das könnte man wohl mit Fett reduzieren, ich find es allerdings nicht besonders störend - Die schraub ich erst nach einem Jahr auseinander.

Hallo Huchenfreak!

Die Caldia 2000 hab ich bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für 89,90€ gekauft. Da hatte er allerdings nur noch 2000er und 3500er da. Meine 3500 und 3000 waren schon teuerer (ca. 140€, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.).
Eigendlich hätt ich so eine kleine gar nicht gebraucht, aber das kennt ihr ja.....

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal eine Überlegung zu Abgrenzung von High-End-Rollen:

Ein Modellbezug wie z.B. TP taugt nicht genug, wegen Preisen von 149 bis 279 EUR, das ist zu unscharf.
Ein Preisschild reicht sicher auch nicht, der Preis muß ja immerhin für eine bestimmte exquisite Leistung stehen und die Güte und Brauchbarkeit muß außer Zweifel stehen.

Also stelle ich mal als High-End-Kriterien auf:

1. Ein "Straßenpreis" von größer 200 EUR (also nicht Katalogpreis)

2. Ein außer Frage stehende Güte und Qualität, die Brauchbarkeit ist erwiesen.
 D.h. umgekehrt auch, daß ein neues unbekanntes unbewährtes Modell eben (noch) kein High-End sein kann - kann ja auch eine verkappte Gurke sein. #c

3. Eine besonders edle Machart für den Liebhaber, also an den Grenzen des machbaren, ein Augenschmeichler. Eine nochso tolle super brauchbare extrem bewährte sehr einfach gemachte Rolle ist demzufolge kein Highend.

So, mit der Bitte um Verbesserung! |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Grundsätzlich finde ich schon, dass die TP für hohe Qualität steht. Schließlich war sie bis zur FA, eine der hochwertigsten Gebrauchsrollen und der gute Name von Shimano beruht eben zu einem großen Teil auf dem Ruf dieser Rolle.


Mit Punkt 1 kann ich gut umgehen. Allerdings könnte ja auch jemand mal was ganz exquisites, aber preisgünstiges auf den Markt bringen.

Punkt 2 dagegen finde ich schwierig. Wenn Hersteller X eine Rolle auf den Markt bringt, die dann deutliche Schwächen zeigt, dann muß man sich hier austauschen.

Punkt 3 ist letztlich Geschmackssache.

Günstig wäre es vielleicht den Anwendungsbereich im Auge zu behalten. Also nicht zu sehr von bis 5000er Stationärrollen abzuweichen.

Gäbe es eine Accurate oder Van Staal in einer 3000er Größe mit einem akzeptablen Gewicht, würde ich meinen ganzen Kram sofort verticken und auf sowas sparen.

Andererseits sind zu viele Einschränkungen ja auch langweilig...

Diese dreiviertel KG Monster sind ja auch nett anzusehen.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Schon mal ne gute Definition.
Auch wenn ich immer noch der Meinung bin, ne TP ist die günstigste brauchbare Shim. Rolle.
Da das aber auch eine Frage des Anspruchs ist, sollte man die Messlatte wohl bei der TP anlegen.
@Uli
Wenn Du ne leichte suchst:

Evergreen Opus 1 

Gibts günstig bei Deinem Lieblingsjapaner!

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei welchem?


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Plat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So was doofes.

Jetzt komme ich ins grübeln.

Aber die ist für Süßwasser.


----------



## schrauber78 (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also wenn es nach Angeldets Definition geht, dann würde ich die Twinpower eher in der obere Mittelklasse ansiedeln (etwa so wie ein 5er bmw oder eine E-klasse).
welche rolle ich richtig schick finde ist ja die Daiwa Infinity-Q XP. allserdings kann ich mir die als studi nicht wirklich leisten.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> also wenn es nach Angeldets Definition geht, dann würde ich die Twinpower eher in der obere Mittelklasse ansiedeln (etwa so wie ein 5er bmw oder eine E-klasse).
> welche rolle ich richtig schick finde ist ja die Daiwa Infinity-Q XP. allserdings kann ich mir die als studi nicht wirklich leisten.



Durch die "Holzbox" und die Seriennummer in Verbindung mit der limitierten Auflage spricht m.E. bei dem Preis nur einen eingeflieschten Sammler an.
Für den Preis kann ich mir ja locker 1,5 "echte" Saltigas kaufen. :q


----------



## Chrizzi (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



burn77 schrieb:


> Durch die "Holzbox" und die Seriennummer in Verbindung mit der limitierten Auflage spricht m.E. bei dem Preis nur einen eingeflieschten Sammler an.
> Für den Preis kann ich mir ja locker 1,5 "echte" Saltigas kaufen. :q



Die Seriennummer hast du bei der Exist auch 

Die schon mal irgendwo gesagt, die Certate Hyper Custom ist das selbe wie diese Intinify Q XP. Kostet aber auch deutlich mehr als die normale Certate.


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, muss hier auch mal wieder nerven...!

Habe mich ez "selbst soweit überredet", das ich für ne Rolle wohl doch noch den ein oder andren Monat länger sparen werde und dann lieber was gscheites hol...!

Habe mir ez mal die Stella(s) angeschaut...! Oder die Branzino.

Rute wird ja die VHF in 9' mit 75g...!

Welche Rollengröße ist da vom Handling her besser,die 3000er oder die 4000er?
Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der FD und FB? (beides auf die Stella bezogen)

Dachte mir, hier sind ja wohl mehr als genug Leute, die die Rute kennen und auch fischen und auch die Rolle...!

Von ner guten Freundin der Onkel lebt in den USA und würde im Februar mal zu besuch kommen, daher dachte ich, könnte er mir die Rolle dann ja drüben besorgen und ich hätte gleich mal einige Euro gespart...!

mfg und danke schonmal,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Jerkfreak
Ich warte gerade auf ne Stella von USA.
Kann dir in ein paar Tagen was sagen.


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lässt du die dir dann schicken...!? Da kommt doch dann noch "ne Unmenge" an Zoll dazu, oder net...!?

Welches Modell hast du dir besorgt?


----------



## Chrizzi (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt auch so dazu...

Ich glaub bis 170€ oder so die Richtung, darfst du von drüben mitnehmen, alles da drüber musst du verzollen lassen.


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich weiß, is ez weng OT...!

Und wenn man sie als "Gebrauchtgerät" mitnimmt und sagt, man will hüben evtl auch mal angeln...!?


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> also wenn es nach Angeldets Definition geht, dann würde ich die Twinpower eher in der obere Mittelklasse ansiedeln (etwa so wie ein 5er bmw oder eine E-klasse).
> welche rolle ich richtig schick finde ist ja die Daiwa Infinity-Q XP. allserdings kann ich mir die als studi nicht wirklich leisten.


 
Aber zwei Stellas und eine TP kannst du dir leisten, oder wie war das?:m:m:m


Uli


----------



## jerkfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, noch ne paar schöne "Jack Cobbs'" Jerks zur Tarnung mit dazu sin ja kein Thema...! *g* Und Rute hat man nicht dabei, weil zu sperrig fürs Flugzeug! Da kauft man sich dann lieber vor Ort was günstiges...!

(hat ein Kollege wirklich so gemacht, weil er die teuren Ruten nicht mit in Flieger nehmen wollte, gab keinerlei Probs...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube, jetzt muß schrauber78 wohl doch seinen anglerischen und vor allem gerätetechnischen Werdegang offenbaren.
Der Uli ist da wie ein Luchs ... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Naja, noch ne paar schöne "Jack Cobbs'" Jerks zur Tarnung mit dazu sin ja kein Thema...! *g*


Da hilft Dir nur eins: Alte fiese Mono drauf, ab die Rolle in den Tümpel, einmal durch den Morast gezogen, bischen abgespült, und dann isse gebraucht! :g :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jetzt muß schrauber78 wohl doch seinen anglerischen und vor allem gerätetechnischen Werdegang offenbaren.
> Der Uli ist da wie ein Luchs ... :q


 

Was heißt hier Luchs, ich kann mir wohl gerade noch was von gestern auf heute merken und wie Gerrit weiß, auch noch einiges mehr.


Uli


----------



## schrauber78 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

von wegen luchs...
ich ahb ja nicht immer studiert. nachdem ich mein abi gemacht hatte hab ich 7 jahre gearbeitet und auch nicht schlecht verdient, aber um weiter zu kommen muss ich nun mal studieren. reicht euch die erklärung?


----------



## J-son (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab' da nochmal 'ne Frage:
seh' ich das richtig, dass die Daiwa 2500 R-Custom eine 3000er Certate mit einer geringeren Schnurfassung ist? Oder gibt's da noch andere Unterschiede (Gewicht ist klar, durch die kleinere Spule)? Ausserdem: gibt's die nur in blau?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2500R
bedeudet dass der Rollenkörper der einer 2500er nicht nur ähnelt, sondern von der Größe und vom innenleben der gleiche ist und ne 3000er ist halt eine Nummer größer

das R bedeudet dass sie in irgendweiner Form getunt ist, also mehr Lager, andre Kurbel evtuell auch andere Spule usw....musst mal die Beschreibungen zwecks Unterschiede durchegehen....


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Habe mir ez mal die Stella(s) angeschaut...! Oder die Branzino.


 
welche denn nun????



> Rute wird ja die VHF in 9' mit 75g...!
> 
> Welche Rollengröße ist da vom Handling her besser,die 3000er oder die 4000er?
> Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der FD und FB? (beides auf die Stella bezogen)
> ...


 
ne 3000er Daiwa hat die gleiche Größe wie ne 4000er Shimano...
was die 4000er Stella FD betrifft.....
die ist wesentlich filigraner (zum. optisch) wie die FB
was robustheit, usw betrifft kann ich nicht wirklich genaue Angaben machen, da ich noch nicht wirklichen "Hardcore Einsatz" mit eben dieser Rolle hatte. Sprich keine Langzeiterfahrung.
Was für die FB wiederum spricht, denn die ist ja schon ewig im Programm und von daher auf Herz und Nieren getestet und auch der Preis ist bei der FB um einiges günstiger, teilweise für 350€ zu haben.....
Die Brazinho hat einen Schnureinzug von 81 cm die 4000er FD "nur" 69 cm die FB 71cm,
gerade was die Daiwas 3000er betrifft, das sind gegenüber der Stella FB 10cm mehr einzug, was beim "Faulenzen" doch einen Unterschied macht
Was die Combo betrifft...
ne Rolle bis ca 320gr passt da vorzüglich auf die 75er


----------



## Bernhard* (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich hab' da nochmal 'ne Frage:
> seh' ich das richtig, dass die Daiwa 2500 R-Custom eine 3000er Certate mit einer geringeren Schnurfassung ist? Oder gibt's da noch andere Unterschiede (Gewicht ist klar, durch die kleinere Spule)? Ausserdem: gibt's die nur in blau?
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 





quelle:japantackle.com

Ist ne "getunte" 2500er mit anderer Kurbel, Farbe, einem Kugellager mehr und höchstwahrscheinlich etwas anderem Getriebe (höheres Gewicht).

Bremskraft, Übersetzung, Grösse und Schnurfassung sind gleich.


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne Frage zur Größe...

habe mir die 2000er Stella SR eigentlich für ne 2,70er Rocksweeper gekauft-stellt sich mir aber die Frage ob sie nicht zu klein ist und ob ne 2500er oder 3000er nicht die bessere Wahl wäre?!?
Fische damit hauptsächlich 5-12er Kopytos damit mit Köpfen bis 20g,selten mal schwerer.Ab und an fliegt auch mal n Wobbler oder Blinker durch die Luft.

Die bisher gefischt 2500er Stradic reicht hierfür gut aus,doch tuts ne etwas kleinere auch??






Ebenfalls gehts mir um die vorhin angesprochene Übersetzung/Schnureinzug-die Stradic ist Perfekt zum faulenzen,doch die 2000er hat keinen so hohen Schnureinzug-somit müsste ich vergleichsweise kurbeln wie`n Ochse 

Ich könnte auch weiterhin die Stradic fischen die ja sonst ohne Verwendung im Keller liegen würde aber jetzt bin ich schon Infiziert. ;-)

Ihr seht,ich bin doch nicht so sicher und frage mich ob ich die 2000er nicht verkaufen soll und mir ne größere Stella oder evtl. ne Branzino kaufen soll.

Was meint ihr zwecks Rollengröße passend zu ner 50g Rocksweeper für den genannten Einsatzbereich??


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, dass eine 2500 oder 3000er komfortabler ist. Ich sehe das auch so beim Forellenfischen. Irgendwann ist die Rolle so klein, dass ein angenehmes Handling kaum noch möglich ist, selbst wenn die technischen Werte ein funktionales Fischen möglich machen.

Ich persönlich würde keine Rolle unter 2500 fischen, allerdings habe ich auch große Hände.


Uli


----------



## jerkfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Rainer: Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt zwischen den beiden Rollen nicht soo recht entscheiden,also der Daiwa und der Shimano...! Aber habe ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit, mich zu entscheiden. Mal sehn, ob ich die Rollen evtl mal beide "live" sehen kann und auch mal mit jemanden, der sie beide kennt quatschen...! Dachte da so an Martin_Obelt und hab ihn auch schonmal gefragt, mal sehn...!?
Sehe da jeweils keinen großen Vorteil der einen gegenüber der andren! Ok, mal abgesehn, vom Schnureinzug...! Das es die Stella FB ja schon so lange gibt, spricht eigentlich für sie, da hast du recht...! Auserdem wäre die FB billiger wie die Branzino, auch wieder n Grund.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jep Jerkfreak,
wenn mich momentan jemand in der preisklasse nach ner empfehlung fragt....
um auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen empfehle ich zur zeit die FB, wie gesagt hat die Vorteile der erprobung und des Preises, wem der Schnureinzug wichtiger ist dem empfehle ich ne Certate,
wer das "Risiko" (sofern man von Risiko überhaupt sprechen kann) liebt, tja da ists dann FD, Brazinho und Co also die neuen Modelle.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sp!nner
ne 2000er wäre mir zu klein zum guffieren, für Wobbler und Co wärs i.O.
Es ist einfach so...
natürlich will man so leichtes gerät wie nur mögl. haben, man sollte aber auch wirklich den Einsatz bedenken...
um es mal zu überspitzen...
ne 75er VHF bestückt mit ner 1000er Rolle darauf ne 15kg Schnur, auch das funzt, selbst faulenzen kann man da, jetzt kommts aber!
man glaubt man hat in 50m Entfernung nen Biss, ein Mords Anhieb wird gesetzt! Der Biss entpuppt sich aber als Vollhänger in den Steinpackungen. Die Schnur hat eine enorme Tragkraft und die 75er VHF ein riesen Rückgrat. Ergo der volle Druck geht auf die Rolle, wenn man das ein paarmal so macht, dann verbiegt sich selbst ne Stella und Co:c und schon isses aus mit Laufruhe, Wickelbild usw....
ich tendiere deshalb zum guffieren immer zu ner 3000er Daiwa oder zu ner 4000er Shimano Größe (vom Schnureinzug mal ganz abgesehen wenn man faulenzt) Bei Wobbler und Co siehts wieder anders aus, wobei selbst beim Wobblerfischen (ich meine damit Twitch und nicht Crankbaits) die ständigen "Schläge" eine zu kleine Rolle unnötig belasten, und die Rolle ebenfalls darunter leidet. Von daher tendiere *ICH* immer zu ner stabieleren Rolle sprich ne Nummer größer, was wiederum nichts mit der Schnurfassung an sich zu tun hat, sondern wie gesagt mit der Bauweise an sich. Die Rollen über die wir hier sprechen, sind eh leicht genug, selbst die größeren Modelle. Das ist in meinen Augen auch der grund warum es in JP soviele "Shallow" Modelle gibt. Der Vorteil liegt hier klar auf der Hand, ein größeres Modell mit weniger Schnurfassung aufgrund der Spulenbauweise.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> welche denn nun????
> 
> ne 3000er Daiwa hat die gleiche Größe wie ne 4000er Shimano...
> ....
> ...



Ich meine, die Spule meiner 3000er Certate ist ein Stueck weiter als die meiner TP 4000MG. Daher passt die 3000er Certate auch nicht so gut auf meine 75er VHF mit dem 30er Startring wie die TP. Bei der Certate reibt die Schnur deutlich in dem Leitring (ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine) bei meiner 4000er TP laeuft sie besser durch...


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nun denn Raubfischfan...
wenn ich von Größe spreche meine ich die Schnurfasung ansich, dass die Spulen selbst unteschiedlich sind bzw. sein können ist auch klar.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rainer, war nicht boes gemeint: ja - die Schnurfassung ist gleich. Ich war nur letztens etwas ueberrascht, als ich meine Certate an die VHF geschraubt habe und feststellen musste, dass der etwas groessere Spulendurchmesser doch einen so erheblichen unterschied macht. Will mit diesem Hinweis 
a) mal hoeren, ob das nur mir so geht oder andere eine aehnliche Beobachtung gemacht haben
b) ggf. allen, die eine Rolle in dieser Groesse suchen, einen zusaetzliches Entscheidungskriterium an die Hand geben. 

Gruss, Raubfisch-fan


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bin net böse, 
es ist halt vom Leitring (größe und Platzierung) abhängig
letztendlich ist es so, das es nicht wirklich schlimm ist, wens stört der muss dann entweder den leitring ändern oder die vom durchmesser her kleinere shimano nehmen. Wie die Brazino im vergleich zur certate/FD/FB anbschneidet weiß ich nit. Die certate hat den dicksten Durchmesser, dann die FB und dann die FD


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rainer
ja das leuchtet ein! Die 2500er Stradic passt bestens zur Rute,von der Größe her und auch Stabilität denke ich,es ist schließlich ne 50g Rute und ich fische etwas leichter als ihr an der 75 VHF |rolleyes .Daher dachte ich es könnte mit ner 2000er Stella genausogut gehn-iss ja nich wirklich auffallend der Größenunterschied. Du erwähntest die 75 VHF,die wäre dann in etwa vergleichbar mit meiner 80g Damokles-an dieser fische ich auch ne 4000er,ne 2500er wäre zu klein und wohl zu schwach auf Dauer. Wie gesagt,die Rocksweeper fische ich etwas feiner mit höchstens 20g Köpfen,da dachte ich sollte auch noch ne 2000er passen.
Muss ehrlich zugestehn dass ich die Stella "nur" gekauft habe weil sie etwas Günstiger war da der Originalkarton fehlte/kaputtging.Das machte mich heiss und ich schlug zu,ansonsten hätte ich wohl nicht sooo viel Geld ausgeben wollen
-schließlich bin/war ich ja auch zufrieden mit meiner Stradic.Ist sicherlich kein Vergleich aber die Rolle lauft super und die Übersetzung ist Gold wert zum gufieren.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jep,
fische auch ne 4000er Stradic und bin sehr zufrieden damit allerdings auf ner Kev Pike (schleppen, große Wobbler und teilweise Spinner/Blinker) allerdings mit Mono
auf meiner 45er VHf habe ich auch ne 2500er stella FB drauf
das mit dem Beispiel oben war eigentlich nicht unbedingt auf dich gemünzt, sondern eher allgemein bestimmt, auf der Hornet, gelbe Ashura usw, fische ich auch 2000er-2500er rollen, beim vertikalen kann man schon auf ne 1000-1500er runtergehen, wobei ich da hauptsächlich ne 2000er TP und die 2000er infinitys fische. Die 2000er ist auf alle Fälle nen Versuch wert, ist alles nur als denkanstoß gemeint, und vor allem abhängig, wie der gewässergrund (viele und harte Hänger usw) sowie die technik des jiggens ist, zum wobbler fischen reicht sie allemal aus.


----------



## sp!nner (30. November 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann bin ich beruhigt und werde mal Schnur aufziehn. 
Grösstenteils wenig Hängergefahr,so schwer wird auch nicht gefischt und bei ner 50g Rute müsste die 2000er dann reichen,werds mal testen denke ich.
Ansonsten für paar € weniger abgeben und doch ne Nr. größer zulegen oder bei der Stradic bleiben und diese an ner leichteren Rute fischen.Vertikal und wobbeln tu ich mit Baitcastern,da hätte ich für die Stella keine verwendung. Fische noch ne 3000er Biomaster MGS aus Japan,ist ebenfalls ein schickes Röllchen! |bla:


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit den Twinpower Fs hat sich zunächst erledigt.

Ich kann eine TP XT 8000 besorgen, falls jemand daran Interesse haben sollte.

Uli


----------



## Dart (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde.
Wie sieht bei euch der Pflegezyklus aus, wie oft reinigt und fettet ihr eure Schätzchen, um eine optimale Performance zu gewährleisten bzw. zu erhalten? Seht ihr einen höheren Pflegebedarf bei Spinnrollen oder bei Baitcastern?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meinen Shimanos gebe ich öfter mal 4-5 Tropfen Öl. Ansonsten spüle ich sie nur mit kaltem Wasser ab.

Uli


----------



## bolli (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Rolle, die mal die Nachfolge oder zumindest
die würdige Ergänzung zu meiner Stella 4000 FA werden soll. 

Wichtig ist mir der hohe Schnureinzug (mind. 85 bis 90 cm) und
mehr als das ohnehin schon recht hohe Gewicht von 360g sollte
sie auch nicht auf die Waage bringen. 

Ich bin etwas Shimano-verblendet, deswegen fehlt mir der rechte 
Überblick über den Markt. Die Certate 4000 geht schon 
in die richtige Richtung. Etwas leichter dürfte es aber schon noch sein.

Ihr habt doch bestimmt ein  paar Tips, oder? #6


----------



## Living Dead (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella 4000FB oder Aspire 4000 FA, beide etwas kleiner und leichter als die Stella FA.


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Living Dead

Nur haben sie eine 1 : 4,8 Übersetzung und einen Schnureinzug
von ca. 70 cm. #d

Ich habe die Stella 4000 FD auch schon in Händen gehabt. Tolles
Röllchen, nur wie gesagt, Minimum 85 cm ist die Messlatte.


----------



## taxel (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Bolly,

TP 4000 HG --> 89 cm
TP 5000 HG --> 94 cm

Für die Stella SW HG habe ich auf die schnelle keine Angaben gefunden. Die Werte sollten aber ähnlich sein.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Freelander (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
@bolli 
Ist die Stradic nichts für dich vom Schnureinzug und der Übersetzung her?


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ taxel

Die TP HG ist ja nichts anderes wie eine modifizierte TP FA. 
Die FA habe ich. 
Die sind mir aber alle drei mir fast 400g für den gesuchten
Einsatzzweck zu schwer. 

Was ist die Stella FW HG? Hast Du einen Link?

@ freelander

Eine Stradic 4000 MG FA. habe ich, die kommt dem gesuchten schon 
nahe (89 cm, 359g). Leider hat sie eine Vierkantklappkurbel, die gefällt 
mir nicht so. Auch der Griff ist nicht so komfortabel wie bei der Stella oder TP FA.   

Die aktuelle Stradic 2500 würde schon passen, ABER
die Doppelkurbel geht gar nicht und eigentlich wollte ich
etwas aus der H-E-kategorie. Trotzdem danke!

@all
Wie sieht es mit Tipps zu anderen Herrstellern aus?


----------



## taxel (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> @ taxel
> 
> Die TP HG ist ja nichts anderes wie eine modifizierte TP FA.
> Die FA habe ich.
> ...



viola


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ taxel

Danke für den Link.  So wie ich das lese ist die HG ist aber nichts
anderes wie die Stella FA. Also das gleiche Spiel wie bei der TP HG. (s. o.)

Die Stella FA würde ich auch jederzeit wieder kaufen, aber wenn  man 
mal €349 bezahlt hat, widerstrebt es schon heftig dieselbe Rolle 
jetzt für über € 500 zu kaufen. Übrigens kann man 
dann auch die hier noch erhältliche 5000er nehmen, ist fast baugleich 
mit der 4000er, kostet allerdings auch um € 500. |uhoh:

Wie gesagt, andere Hersteller sind auch willkommen und wenn 
das Gewicht Richtung 300g geht umso besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> Eine Stradic 4000 MG FA. habe ich, die kommt dem gesuchten schon
> nahe (89 cm, 359g). Leider hat sie eine Vierkantklappkurbel, die gefällt
> mir nicht so. Auch der Griff ist nicht so komfortabel wie bei der Stella oder TP FA.
> 
> ...


Tausch sie doch aus. Die Kurbel der Technium kostet z.B. bei 14 EUR, und die passen alle zueinander. Die Stradic FB hält auch erstaunlich viel aus, siehe im Medium-Thread  Wäre im Moment auch meine Bargain-Wahl, wenn ich so eine schnell übersetzte unbedingt bräuchte. 
Doppelkurbeln fische ich (auch) ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Hast schon recht. Vor `nem Jahr hatte ich über diese Variante
auch schon nachgedacht und mir dann doch die 4000 MG FA zugelegt.

Auch mit der Einzelkurbel der Technium bliebe bei der Stradic 2500 FB 
das Manko des Vierkantes. (Die Farbe der Stradic lasse ich -als für mich 
nachrangiges Kriterium- mal aussen vor. #d )

@all
Gibt es denn auf dem H-E-Sektor tatsächlich keine Rolle 
mit Schnureinzug zw. 85 und 90 cm und einem Gewicht um
300g (bis max. 350g) ?????
|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auf dem H-E-Sektor tatsächlich keine Rolle
> mit Schnureinzug zw. 85 und 90 cm und einem Gewicht um
> 300g (bis max. 350g) ?????
> |kopfkrat


Daiwa: Übersetzung 1:4,7-4,8, etwas größerer Spulendurchmesser der 3000 als die 4000er Shimano (D=50mm), das reicht aber nicht.

Ryobi etc., was eher nicht so ganz paßt , bist Du bei Ü=1:5 mit D=50mm was auch nicht reicht, unter 80cm. Die neue Applause 5000 könnte mit einer größeren Spule und dem geringen Gewicht (340g laut Katalog) evtl. an die 85cm drankommen.

Shimano: weißt du ja.


----------



## Piere (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade eben bei Shimano in Krefeld angerufen und bezüglich der Stella FD 3000 nachgefragt.
Dabei wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um die 2500 mit geänderter Spule handelt.
Die Spule der FD 2500 würde ebenfalls passen.
Ich habe mir heute eine 3000er gegönnt. Gekauft in old Germany. Für den Preis lohnt kein Kauf im Ausland.


----------



## sa-s (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Piere schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eben bei Shimano in Krefeld angerufen und bezüglich der Stella FD 3000 nachgefragt.
> Dabei wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um die 2500 mit geänderter Spule handelt.
> Die Spule der FD 2500 würde ebenfalls passen.
> Ich habe mir heute eine 3000er gegönnt. Gekauft in old Germany. Für den Preis lohnt kein Kauf im Ausland.




glückwunsch pierre,

wieviel hast du denn gespart?

schöne grüsse und natürlich reichlich dicke fische, 
damit das feine röllchen gleich mal zeigen kann, was es zu leisten bereit ist.

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> @Det
> Hast schon recht. Vor `nem Jahr hatte ich über diese Variante
> auch schon nachgedacht und mir dann doch die 4000 MG FA zugelegt.
> 
> ...


 

im Prinzip bleibt da nur ne Certate mit 85cm Einzug und mit 365 gr oder wie gehabt die 5000er Stella FA, liegt aber mit 374 gr auch drüber, dafür hat sie 94cm Einzug...


----------



## bolli (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für Eure Bemühungen!

Wenn der Markt nichts hergibt, dann ist es halt so und ich muss hoffen,
dass in den nächsten Jahren bei den Neuentwicklungen etwas 
passendes dabei ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch eine zweite Stella 4000 FA zulegen |supergri
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Shop, der noch eine in der Vitrine
hat? Oder hat jemand eine gepflegte Gebrauchte abzugeben? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Seit 6 Mon. macht die o.g. 2500 TP bei mir eine gute Figur. Ist dem F Modell am nächsten, wickelt sauberer, ist etwas leichter als die F.


Hast Du die mal mit einer Aspire FA verglichen, bzw. alle 3? Mein Verdacht ist ja, die Aspire FA DE-Modell ist sowas wie die JP-TP, was vollkommen anderes kann es nach der Shimano-Baukastenart eigentlich gar nicht sein. |kopfkrat

Deine ungefischte 3000F könnteste ja gut in den Kleinanzeigen verkaufen. 
(Wahrscheinlich aber lieber eher nicht)


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerrit, falls es dich beruhigt...

Ich habe es ja mal geschafft eine TP 3000 F annähernd total zu zerstören.

Von daher müsste ich eigentlich abraten...

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mein Verdacht ist ja, die Aspire FA DE-Modell ist sowas wie die JP-TP, was vollkommen anderes kann es nach der Shimano-Baukastenart eigentlich gar nicht sein.


 
Was anderes kann ja auch nicht. Wenn man die techn. Daten vergleicht stellt man schon Unterschiede fest. 

Ist das denn wichtig?

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe eigentlich auch keine Angst, dass meine nicht hält, zudem sie auch ab demnächst kein Salzwasser mehr sieht.


----------



## Living Dead (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella oder was?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mochte es nicht sagen, weils nicht in diesen Thread gehört.


----------



## Living Dead (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs heute auch getan ; ) also keine angst.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auch ne Stella gekauft???


----------



## Living Dead (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ne 2500 FB für 290€ neu und direkt beim örtlichen dealer. gute sache wegen garantie etc.

 passt ja fast schon in die Rubrik P/L:q


----------



## schroe (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Det,
nein, die Aspire habe ich noch nicht verglichen. Gehört preislich ja auch schon zu den High Endern. ;-)



> Deine ungefischte 3000F könnteste ja gut in den Kleinanzeigen verkaufen



Ich habs gelesen. Werde sie aber nicht weggeben. Frisst ja kein Brot.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Jonas

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Living Dead (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Medium+P/L-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke ; )


----------



## hemingway66 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
mal ne Frage an die Experten / Importöre...

Ich suche für meine Sportex Kev Pike (die alte mit dem Korkknubbel am Griffende in 10ft. wiegt 248gr.) eine neue Rolle. Hab hier gelesen,dass man die Twin Power nur in Japan kaufen soll. Aber was ist mit einer 4000 Stella FD - sind "unsere" auch schlechter als die japanischen Rollen?

Gruss
Klaus.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!
Bei der TP gibt es definitiv einen gewaltigen Unterschied zugunsten des Japan Models.
Bei der Stella wohl nicht. Ich habe selbst nur eine Stella, die aus USA importiert wurde, konnte aber im Vergleich zur Rolle von Kumpels von mir keine Unterschiede erkennen.
Alternative wäre eine Aspire. 
Die TB in Europa Ausführung ist wirklich nicht doll.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## worker_one (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die Aspire 4000 FA auch Ostsee tauglich, sprich angeln mit Gufi + max 80gr -Köpfen?
Suche für meine Speedmaster 270XH immer noch die passende Rolle und wollte mir zu Weihnachten nochmal was schickes unter den Baum legen....:vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@hemmingway
Die FD Stella muss sich aber erst noch in der Praxis und im "Lengzeittest" beweisen. Ist also durchaus ein gewisses Risiko beim kauf vorhanden...
die FB gibts so für um die 300-350€
die ist bewährt, da weiß man was man kauft......
Ich selbst fische auch 3 FD und bin bis jetzt nicht weniger zufrieden wie mit der FB#6


----------



## Hooked (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen!
@ Rainer 
Stella FB für 300-350 € ?  Dann sag mir bitte bitte wo???


Suche jetzt schon ziemlich lange, aber die letzten sind immer schon weg. #q
Also wenn Du wirklich einen Laden kennst, bitte PN an mich!#h

Danke!


----------



## Freelander (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ist die Aspire 4000 FA auch Ostsee tauglich, sprich angeln mit Gufi + max 80gr -Köpfen?
> Suche für meine Speedmaster 270XH immer noch die passende Rolle und wollte mir zu Weihnachten nochmal was schickes unter den Baum legen....:vik:


 
ich habe die aspire 4000fa seit anfang des jahres an meiner mefospinne,läuft einwandfrei,gefällt mir so gut das ich mir jetzt eine zweite zugelegt habe.:m
ich benutze meine erste ausschließlich zum mefofischen an der ostsee.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ist die Aspire 4000 FA auch Ostsee tauglich, sprich angeln mit Gufi + max *80gr* -Köpfen?


Puh, das ist sicher keine Kleinigkeit mehr (+ordentlich Gummi), kommst Du ja schon in die schweren Karpfenbleimontagenregionen, die bekanntlich Rollen ganz schön zusetzen. Du angelst aber vom Boot ziemlich senkrecht oder?


----------



## bolli (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



worker_one schrieb:


> Ist die Aspire 4000 FA auch Ostsee tauglich, sprich angeln mit Gufi + max 80gr -Köpfen?



Ja klar !
Die ist doch fürs Meeresgummi- und Pilkfischen gemacht!

Habe bisher an meiner Pilkrute in Norge und Island immer mit
der Twin Power 4000 FA  gefischt (Pilker bis 150g, Giant Jig 130
und 200g). Das passt super und macht richtig Spass. 

Da wird die Aspire schon ein wenig Ostseepilken/Gufieren  abkönnen. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Finde ich sehr imponierend, daß so leichte Rollen diese Belastung vertragen.
Das Det da skeptisch ist, war ja klar.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @ Rainer
> Stella FB für 300-350 € ? Dann sag mir bitte bitte wo???
> 
> ...


 

Leutz, ein kleiner Tip von mir...
die Shops die mit Dollars rechnen sind jetzt suuuper günstig#6

guckst du


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon Rainer, nur mit Zoll, Fracht und MWST kommt man immer noch leider auf ca. 400 Euronen - dann doch gleich ne New Stella aus Japan - kostet nur unwesentlich mehr
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 

schon richtig nur finde ich zur zeit keine FB mehr in Japan....
Stolli hatte sie letztens auch für 349€ angeboten...


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schon richtig nur finde ich zur zeit keine FB mehr in Japan....



Einfach bei den Shops nachfragen. 

Bei www.bass.co.jp war die TwinPower C3000 auch (nach der Website) ausverkauft, aber irgendwie war sie doch da. 

Dazu rechnet sich nicht nur gerade der günstige $ sondern auch der günstige JPY.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nun klaro, der Zoll usw. kommt eh drauf...
habe mal bisschen geluschert:
http://stores.ebay.de/ReelSMart-Tackle
http://stores.ebay.de/ReelsSeller
nur mal auf die schnelle....


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der zweite hat auch die jpn TP (2500 und C3000) für nen guten Preis im Shop. Zu finden unter *Shimano Sustain.*

Bei ~130€ kann man nicht groß meckern.


----------



## hemingway66 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...wobei bei 670$ plus Zoll und MwSt kann ich sie mir bei meinem Local Dealer auch für 499,- Euro kaufen. Deshalb fragte ich ja gestern ob Europa Stella = Japan Stella...

http://cgi.ebay.de/08New-Shimano-St...0063655QQihZ002QQcategoryZ36147QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hemingway66 schrieb:


> ...wobei bei 670$ plus Zoll und MwSt kann ich sie mir bei meinem Local Dealer auch für 499,- Euro kaufen. Deshalb fragte ich ja gestern ob Europa Stella = Japan Stella...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/08New-Shimano-St...0063655QQihZ002QQcategoryZ36147QQcmdZViewItem


 

meinte ja auch die FB Serie
unterschied kann ich nihct sagen, habe nur Japanische FD Stellas (seit Erscheinen in Japan)


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> meinte ja auch die "New Stella" FD - wobei zu dieser halt noch keine "Langzeitstudien" vorliegen, im Gegensatz zur FB.
> 
> ...


 
jow...
alles klar Martin#6


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Stella Fans!
Habe gerade eine 4000 er FB von Reelseeler bekommen.
Kostete all in genau 375 Euro.
Nur mal so als Info für die Suchenden.
Viel Spass beim Geldausgeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine 4000 er FB von Reelseeler bekommen.


Klasse, viel Spaß, vor allem hat sich die Aktion dann wohl ausgezahlt. #6

<frozzel on>
Du weißt, daß die jetzt bis Mitte Mai 1a durchhalten muß, geangelt und nicht in der Vitrine natürlich. :g 
Und sich dann noch einer Armada extrem gepimpter Midclass-Reels stellen muß, ist ja klar ne 
<frozzel off>


----------



## hemingway66 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Rainer,
ich frag deshalb, weil mein Händler mir die 4000 FD für 499 angeboten hat. 

Gruss
Klaus.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Hemingway 66
Der Preis von Deinem Dealer ist ok, finde ich.
Da lohnt sich kein Grauimport mehr.
@Det
Diese Ausgabe zieht Folgekosten nach sich, da ich meine Down-East Rutenhalter nicht benutzen kann. Die zerkratzen immer so den Rollenfuss. Das hat bei Technium und Stradic nicht gestört, aber jetzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weißt ja, mich interessiert die Wartungsstatistik und das Laufverhalten so mitten im Rollenangelleben - nach Last und Wartung, was die Rolle abkann und was nicht. 
Und derbe Scheuerstellen sollten natürlich auch nicht drankommen bei so einer für die längerfristige Erbauung, das ist glasklar. #6
Meridians Lösung mit dem Wickeltuch um den Fuß reicht dir nicht? Hatte er auf ein paar gezeigten Fotos so gemacht. 
Und wenn Du die DE nicht mehr brauchen solltest müssen wir uns mal drüber unterhalten - ich hab ja separates derbes Schleppgerät.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kannst Du das von Meridian wiederfinden.
Würde mich echt mal interessieren, finde es auch nicht OT in dem Thread hier, daß Problem haben sicher viele.
Für meine Rolle dürfte es erst der 3 - 4 te Einsatz werden.
2 mal noch hier zu Hause vor Sylvester, dann einmal Bodden, dann Plön.
Also keine Verschleisserscheinungen, weil so 8 bis 10 Meterhechte sollten da ohne Verschleiss möglich sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Achso! Hier mal nachträglich noch eine virtuelle Kopfnuss von mir.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hemingway66 schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> ich frag deshalb, weil mein Händler mir die 4000 FD für 499 angeboten hat.
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus.


 
der ist mehr als o.k., die kostet teilweise (also die 4000er bis zu 599€)
einzigste weil günstigse Mögl. waäre unter Umständen Bass.jp, da mal hinmailen (vvielleicht auch mal nach ner FB fragen) aber wie gesagt, zum VK der Japaner nochmal 23% des Preises dazu addieren (Zoll, Mwst )
auf der andren Seite ist es so....
gerade die FD ist nicht wirklich erprobt, bei Deinem Händler haste gleich nen Ansprechpartner, das sind auch ein paar € mehr im VK Preis wert. Mittlerweile importiere ich nur noch absolut Neue Modelle (also bei uns nicht erhältliche wie Luvias und Co, Customs) oder qualitativ bessere wie die TP oder wenns wirklich einen grünen Schein ausmacht.....
was die Modellpalette betrifft....
die Firmen sind net blöde und die Händler werden sich gegenüber ihren Herstellern ebenfalls beschwert haben (ich hätte es zumindest getan) Wird mit ein Grund sein für die schnelle FD Einführung, genauso wie die Brazinho und die Exist und auch die Baitcastermodelle, wobei Daiwa durchaus einen Tick schneller ist was die Produkterweiterung bei uns angeht (zumindest hat es den Anschein)


----------



## hemingway66 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

... DANKE für die Tipps - dann wird wohl am 24.ten ne Europa - FD unterm Baum liegen...

Gruss
KLaus.


----------



## sa-s (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

angebot von bass.jp vom 05.12.2007

stella 4000 (fb) 53568 jpy
stella 2500 (fb) 52704 jpy

sind so 420-435 mücken.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> angebot von bass.jp vom 05.12.2007
> 
> stella 4000 (fb) 53568 jpy
> stella 2500 (fb) 52704 jpy
> ...



???

53.000 JPY ~ 330€

ok nachher mit Porto+Zoll/Steuern biste bei etwa 420€.


Nur da kann man dann auch noch 20€ mehr zahlen und hat dann eine 07' Stella, bzw. die FD.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> angebot von bass.jp vom 05.12.2007
> 
> stella 4000 (fb) 53568 jpy
> stella 2500 (fb) 52704 jpy
> ...



BASS.JP hat seit heute auch den Shop total umgebaut!!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, ich mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen und wäre es auch nicht, da ich nur auf www.bass.co.jp gucke - aber anscheinend wird der Shop nun auch in englisch aufgebaut. Das dürfte vieles leichter machen.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen und wäre es auch nicht, da ich nur auf www.bass.co.jp gucke - aber anscheinend wird der Shop nun auch in englisch aufgebaut. Das dürfte vieles leichter machen.


 

oder auch net...
glaub nur net dass die so günstig bleiben, die Japaner werden auch die preise anziehen
dann wiederum kann man hier bei uns wieder einkaufen,sofern der Trend weitergeht auch die JDM Modelle bei uns anzubieten....
wegen 30€ mehr, nix Japan sondern da wird hier bei uns in der BRD gekauft und unsre Händler gestärkt, damit die auch ne Handhabe bei den herstellerfirmen haben und somit höheren Absatz/Abnahme ahben was wiedrum die verhandlungsposition unserer Händler stärkt.
Als ich meine erste Exist in japan kaufte, dachte kein Mensch daran sie hier in BRD bald regulär kaufen zu können,,,
Bei uns bot man die damals für 799€ an!!!!!
Das war damals ne Eigeninitiative von Deutschen Händlern, heut bekommt man Brazinho und Co ganz normal und schon fallen auch die Preise.....Mit der FD, wurde nach erscheinen dieser in Japan, erst im Frühjahr/Sommer für den deutschen handel gerechnet, Daiwa hat dann sehr schnell die exist, Brazinho auf den markt gebracht und schwupp die Wupp war die FD auch da, also positiv sehen was den Markt bei uns betrifft, negativ was die Preisvorteile betrifft wirds aber in japan für uns (siehe Ginrin), das ist meine meinung....


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 53.000 JPY ~ 330€
> 
> ...


 

oder bei uns n diversen Shops, wenn man sie noch bekommt


----------



## Living Dead (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

oder für 290 wegen weil auslaufmodell


----------



## sa-s (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 53.000 JPY ~ 330€
> 
> ...



schon richtig!

weiters habe ich gleich 3 % aufschlag für bezahlung mit zahlfreund addiert. 

war ja auch nicht gemeint, dass das jetzt ein superschnäpperchen wäre!

nene, da kauft man schon woanders

grüsse

sepp


----------



## sa-s (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Living Dead schrieb:


> oder für 290 wegen weil auslaufmodell



ja, das wäre ein preis.

ich liebäugle ja mit der neuen c 3000, mal gucken obs die noch  umbei weihnachten günstig gibt.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Living Dead schrieb:


> oder für 290 wegen weil auslaufmodell




Ich tippe immernoch darauf, dass er nicht wusste was er da tat...


----------



## sa-s (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich tippe immernoch darauf, dass er nicht wusste was er da tat...



chchchchch.

das wäre aber für ihn wirklich blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Folks |wavey: und Tackle Maniacs, speziell die mit dem Daiwa-Auge :k ! 

Ihr braucht mal wieder was neues, sowas MUSS man einfach haben: :g
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=72798&d=1198160173
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=72808&d=1198160312

(und für die veralteten blauen finden sich um den halben Preis bestimmt Abnehmer )


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gähn!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du zählst nicht, du bist doch bei der Konkurrenz! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt!
Falsche Marke!
Meinst Du echt, daß jemand seine Rolle tauscht aus Optikgründen/wg. eines neuen Designs?

Da hätte ich ja schon fast Mitleid.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch nicht alles: :m

1. "Die Getriebeeinheit der infinity-q xp besteht aus dem neuen *hyper* digigear Getriebe-das eigentlich nur in der saltiga Serie Verwendung fand."
(Sozusagen das Getreibe fürs Leben! )

2. Der tolle edle Holzkasten - fürs Wohnzimmer und die Vitrine! #6 

3. Die Einmaligkeit, limitierte Serie. Das sichert Exklusivität (fast wie ne handgebaute).


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum sammeln ok!
Angeln kannst mit dem Daiwa Kram sowieso nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die XP wurde hier doch schonmal erwähnt... Det du bist auch gar nicht auf den Laufenden :q


----------



## Markus18 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sa-s schrieb:


> angebot von bass.jp vom 05.12.2007
> 
> stella 4000 (fb) 53568 jpy
> stella 2500 (fb) 52704 jpy
> ...



Und für 470 bekommste ne 3000 FD.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-STELLA-3...093442QQihZ017QQcategoryZ139468QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die XP wurde hier doch schonmal erwähnt... Det du bist auch gar nicht auf den Laufenden :q


Also bisher hatte ich noch keine Anzeigen, und vor allem keine relativ günstigen gesehen.

Mich interessiert ja am meisten die Reaktion der Infinity, Certate, Branzino usw. Besitzer.
Haben die jetzt das Gefühl falsch gekauft zu haben? |kopfkrat 
Irgendwie sehe ich Börnies Beitrag dazu schon vor Augen, der hat aber wohl eher jetzt praktisch die Huchen im Sinn .. 

Es geht um den Unterschied von Angelfunktionskauf oder Gerätebesitzstreben.

Immerhin geht es um ausgelobten Getriebesuperleichtlauf, verbessere: Getriebe*hyper*leichtlauf
Ein Thema, das ja gerade HE von Mittelklasse und oberste HE von einfacher HE unterscheidet.
Wegen schlechterem Getriebeleichtlauf wurde ja schon oft die Nase gerümpft.
Also nicht irgend was, sondern so richtig mitten im Kern der Sache. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht alles: :m
> 
> 1. "Die Getriebeeinheit der infinity-q xp besteht aus dem neuen *hyper* digigear Getriebe-das eigentlich nur in der saltiga Serie Verwendung fand."
> (Sozusagen das Getreibe fürs Leben! )
> ...



Da spricht der wahre Genießer :q
Sieht echt klasse aus das Teil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @Det,
> ich kann ohne einen direkten Vergleich schlecht sagen, ob meine Branzino da ein Fehlkauf gewesen wäre???


Martin, ist ja auch logisch! Funktional wird das auch kein Klassenunterschied sein können. 

Ich habe nur manchmal das Gefühl, als wenn da jemand mitliest. 
Ist für mich ein Beispiel für die mal gemachte These vom Sahnehäubchen: Man packt immer noch einen oben drauf, um die Käufer wieder zu reizen. Ob jemand in den Laden kommt zum Angucken, und dann doch was anderes kauft ist egal, Zweck erfüllt. Aber sie finden immer wieder einen Weg, die Produkte noch ein wenig zu steigern. Das finde ich so beispielhaft interessant. 

Achso: Insofern meine ich sogar, High-End ist falsch. High-No-End wäre passender. :q


----------



## taxel (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja am meisten die Reaktion der Infinity, Certate, Branzino usw. Besitzer.
> Haben die jetzt das Gefühl falsch gekauft zu haben? |kopfkrat



Hi Det,

nein, ich habe nicht das Gefühl falsch gekauft zu haben. Vor allem weil ich fast zwei normale Infinitys zum Preis einer XP bekomme. Für 500 oder sogar 600 Steine würde ich dann klar eine Stella nehmen. Wegen "Getriebe*hyper*leichtlauf" ... ich habe eher gehört, dass das Saltigagetriebe etwas rauer und lauter läuft?

Und mir gefällt gerade das "unauffällige" grau-metallische Äußere meiner normalen Q 3000.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin
Wenn Deine Branzino so läuft wie Deine Stella ist sie definitiv kein Fehlkauf.
Mann kanns auch übertreiben.
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl Detlef will auf was ganz Anderes raus.
Marketinghörigkeit.
Aber wir sind doch alle schlau.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube Det meint, die wollen uns langsam und mit viel Gefühl an die 1000 Euro Grenze ranführen.


----------



## taxel (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaube Det meint, die wollen uns langsam und mit viel Gefühl an die 1000 Euro Grenze ranführen.



Wird auch Zeit für solche Angebote im Spinnangelsektor. Ich dachte schon, ich muss wieder mit Fliegenfischen anfangen, um meinen Drang zu hpheT (höchstpreisiges highend Tackle) zu befriedigen. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man wird sehen wo das hinführt.
Die Daiwa/Shimano Leute schielen mit Sicherheit zu Van Staal und Evergreen Opus 1.
Genauso wie die Autobauer sich Rolls-Royce, Bentley, oder Lamborghini einfach gekauft haben, wollen die natürlich an diese Kunden ran.

Weil man diese Kunden haben muss. Meinungsführer bzw. Multiplikatoren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jupp, haste gut ausgeführt, taxel auch! #6


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!
Das "HyperDigiGear"-Getriebe ist in der Branzino auch drin! 
Ich denke mal nicht, das an (oder in) der InfinityQ XP soviel anders ist, oder? 
Die Branzino finde ich persönlich schöner...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Die Branzino finde ich persönlich schöner...


Ich auch!
Na, vor allem hat das geniale Produktmarketing von Daiwa-Cormoran diese Cormoran 
CHRONOS AL 11PiF
im gleichen Design (nach Saltiga) ja vorher auf den Markt geschickt! 
Und das ist ne billige Klapperrolle, wie ich selbst schon probiert habe.
Irgendwie merkwürdig ... sollte da die eine Sparte nicht wissen was die andere tut?
Wer gibt denn rund 400 EURonen für eine Rolle aus, die aussieht wie eine billige Chronos? :q


----------



## taxel (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... Wer gibt denn rund 400 EURonen für eine Rolle aus, die aussieht wie eine billige Chronos? :q



Jemand, der kein Aufsehen erregen will :m --> Understatment ist das Stichwort. #6 Es wurden doch auch schon unbeschriftete highend & handmade Spinnruten propagiert 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist wohl war! 
Aber wem es gefällt, der soll doch. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 
Ich stehe mehr auf Schwarz und (auch wenns einigen nicht gefällt und sie nicht hier rein gehört|uhoh auf die Rote auch immernoch.|bigeyes


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:vik:


----------



## Hooked (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@taxel
auch ne Möglichkeit .


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was könnt ihr mir denn für eine Schnur (Marke und Stärke) für eine 2500 Stella FD in Verbindung mit einer VHF -30 empfehlen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo gibt es denn die Dyna Cable zu kaufen?

Ist eigentlich die in Deutschland erhältliche Stella FD das gleiche Modell wie das in Japan erhältliche? 

Ist die Stella FD (Deutschland) das neueste Modell oder ist die "New Stella" (Japan) ein anderes neueres Modell?


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Dyna Cable zu kaufen?
> 
> Ist eigentlich die in Deutschland erhältliche Stella FD das gleiche Modell wie das in Japan erhältliche?
> 
> Ist die Stella FD (Deutschland) das neueste Modell oder ist die "New Stella" (Japan) ein anderes neueres Modell?


 
1. England (Shops - oder www.ebey.co.uk )

2. Es gab schon Vermutungen, dass es nich so wäre. Kann ich aber nicht sagen, da ich nur die Stella FD aus dem Laden kenne.

3. Wenn Stella FD = der Japanischen ist, dann ist die FD das neuste Modell


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo kauft ihr denn eure Stella FDs?


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kauft ihr die Rollen (Stella FD) in Japan weil sie dort billiger sind oder besser?


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ob sich die Stellas unterscheiden ist ja nicht bewiesen, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Schuschek (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mich Heute für die Daiwa Infinity Q XP entschieden. Mal schauen was das Röllchen alles so an Land befördern kann.


----------



## J-son (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ob sich die Stellas unterscheiden ist ja nicht bewiesen, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Jo, by the way:

woher rührt denn eigentlich die Information (oder die Mär?) von der besseren Qualität auf den US/JP-Märkten?
Gibt es Unterschiede die sich nachvollziehen lassen (Bauweise, Material), oder dreht es sich dabei um eine subjektive Beurteilung eine Glückspilzes, der mehrere (baugleiche) Rollen von verschiedenen Märkten sein Eigen nennen darf?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Jo, by the way:
> 
> woher rührt denn eigentlich die Information (oder die Mär?) von der besseren Qualität auf den US/JP-Märkten?
> Gibt es Unterschiede die sich nachvollziehen lassen (Bauweise, Material), oder dreht es sich dabei um eine subjektive Beurteilung eine Glückspilzes, der mehrere (baugleiche) Rollen von verschiedenen Märkten sein Eigen nennen darf?
> ...


 
Mir hat ein gewisser Jemand, der die japanische Stella hat gesagt, dass die Stella FD im Laden ein etwas anderen Eindruck gemacht hat, so richtig genau konnte er es nicht erklären. Aber vielleicht (oder vermutlich) liest er es hier und schreibt seine Meinung dazu.


----------



## J-son (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also eins ist mir beim Betrachten dieses Themas aufgefallen:
selbst US-Tackledealer weisen beim Verkauf entsprechender Ware darauf hin, dass es sich um Japan-Modelle handelt...einen schlechten Ruf scheinen die Dinger jedenfalls nicht zu haben.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Japan-Modelle sind schon in der Vergangenseit (seit 10 Jahren) durch bessere Kugellager und leichteren Lauf aufgefallen, fühlbar besser laufend als ihre anderen "Familienmitglieder". 
Es ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt davon auszugehen, daß die erste Wahl und beste Materialausstattung für den japanischen Markt produziert wird (bei den Japsen).


----------



## PureContact (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Japan-Modelle sind schon in der Vergangenseit (seit 10 Jahren) durch bessere Kugellager und leichteren Lauf aufgefallen...


Das kann doch aber nicht daran liegen, dass die armen Kerlchen schmächtiger sind wie wir...|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zumindest bei der Twin Power ist der Unterschied ja offensichtlich.
Die Europa Version wirkt wirklich wie eine Sparversion.
Bei der Stella???
Ich hab leider nur eine.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin
Das liegt eben im Moment auch am starken Euro.
Muss man ausnutzen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich hab jetzt einfach mal in Japan bestellt. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## hotte50 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: wer hat hier zugeschlagen*

Moin ihr High-Ender,

wenn das kein Stolzer Preis ist.......

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-STELLA-4...yZ139469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer von euch hat hier bei der Stella 4000 SS zugeschlagen


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mist, zu spät gesehen...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Käufer scheint von seinen bisherigen Ebay-Käufen aus gesehen zur Carp- Fraktion zu gehören.

Da sind 1000 Euro wohl nicht der Schocker.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## hotte50 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da sind 1000 Euro wohl nicht der Schocker.



Das mag wohl so sein...

wenn man aber sieht, das er andererseits eine Quantum Freilaufrolle für schlappe 36,70 ersteigert...

krasser Gegensatz


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ein Schnäppchenjäger eben.
Ich glaube die Stella wird auch nicht gefischt werden. Vitrine!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## taxel (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät gesehen...



Hi Sundvogel,

dir kann geholfen werde. Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend. :m

Klick

Good Luck #6

Gruß

Axel


----------



## hotte50 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Klick



Der Verkäufer ist hier wohl auf einen fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen. 

jedenfalls hat er Textteile der vorhergehenden Auktion geklaut. Zu erkennen am teilweise gleichen Textaufbau und gleichem Fehler...

40000 SS anstatt 4000 SS  |supergri

bin mal gespannt, ob die genauso abgeht..


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die kriegt Uli jetzt nicht mehr, wo Opa Pauly sie schon gesehen hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na Gerrit, haste den BMW schon verkauft? Ich habe erstmal 2000 Euro als Maxgebot eingegeben, da soll mal einer mithalten...


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2000 Tacken ist schon ne Hausnummer!
Ich bin im Moment ausnahmsweise mal nen bischen flüssig auf dem Girokonto, aber was soll ich mit der Rolle? Sammeln hab ich keinen Bock und zum fischen ist sie zu teuer.?????

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist doch egal wofür...

Hauptsache teuer...ich habe von denen schon 4.

Ich habe so eine dunkle Ahnung, dass nur du mich verstehst.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wofür...
> 
> Hauptsache teuer...ich habe von denen schon 4.
> 
> Ich habe so eine dunkle Ahnung, dass nur du mich verstehst.



*Du* hast die? Dann weiss ich ja jetzt wo die fehlenden Nummern sind...:m

Hier sind mehr Leute die verstehen als Du denkst... #6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Dann hast Du die anderen 518 Stück.
Ab jetzt bist Du in Gefahr, Opfer eines Raubmordes zu werden.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Uli
Opa Pauly versteht Dich!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist ja dann schon oldschool. Aber trotzdem cool.


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,hier mal was offtopic.
ich habe noch in der Vitrine einen schönen ungeöffneten Krug Tullamore Dew Millenium stehen,meint Ihr der würde auch so abgehen,wenn ich den bei E-Bay einstelle?|muahah:

Ich würde Ihn sonst auch hier für 2000 Tacken anbieten.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,hier mal was offtopic.
> ich habe noch in der Vitrine einen schönen ungeöffneten Krug Tullamore Dew Millenium stehen,meint Ihr der würde auch so abgehen,wenn ich den bei E-Bay einstelle?|muahah:
> 
> Ich würde Ihn sonst auch hier für 2000 Tacken anbieten.:q


Ne, das reicht nicht. #d nich für ne neue Stella oder so.
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget
Aber für ne Exage oder Ecusima tät's vlt. noch hinkommen. :q

Ansonsten: Nochmal 1000 Jahre bis zum Millenium 3000 stehen lassen, dann isser sehr selten! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also Rollen, von denen glatt 500 (oder 522) Stück gebaut und verkauft worden sind, das ist nicht wirklich exklusiv. :g #d
Wer weiß überhaupt, wieviel von der "normalen" Version eines Modelljahrgangs verkauft werden? 1000 Stück? pro Land, weltweit?


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne,ne,
dann sauf ich die lieber selber aus.|muahah:


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ah,
Moment mal habe gerade gesehen das ist ja gar keine Milenium Edition bei E-Bay,dann ist meiner ja vielleicht doch mehr wert als 2000 Tacken|muahah:

Gut jetzt reicht es aber auch.
Bis dannemann!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ist die Frage sammeln oder saufen??
Zum trinken 40 Euro, zum Sammeln???


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Saufen !!!
Vielleicht ja beim Harrison Nord Treffen:m.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr gut! Der Termin passt.

@Det 
Meine Stella hat die laufende Nr. 23176.
Also exclusiv ist das nun wirklich nicht.

Aber meine Maybach-Klemmhülsen haben die Nr. 1 eingestanzt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Stella hat die laufende Nr. 23176.


Das ist wohl die Baunummer für alle jemals gebauten, seit 1992? 

Wenn ich mal nach der Anzahl der hier gesichteten Stella-Owner gehe, noch eine gewisse Dunkelziffer draufschlage, und andererseits weiß daß sich kein normal-durchschnittlicher Angler (=nicht verrrückt genug) sowas jemals kaufen würde, kann die Verkaufszahl eigentlich nicht so hoch sein, zumal die Rollen ja wenigstens ein paar Jahre halten sollten und auch Modelljahrgänge ausgelassen werden. Und selbst der schlimmste Geräte-Messi ist irgendwann voll damit und verliert das Nachkaufinteresse. 

Ist aber so alles Spekulation, wieviel aber wirklich verkauft werden und wurden, das wäre schon interessant.

Anders herum ginge es vlt. auch. Wieviel Prozent der Angler sind HE-Spinngeräte-Angler, also wieviele kaufen überhaupt Geräte in dieser Kategorie? Die Zahl der Angler pro Region/Land ist ja so leidlich bekannt. http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/31577/
Ich tippe mal auf höchstens 1/1000, also 0,1% HE-Spinngeräte-Angler und Käufer über die gesamte Anglerschaft.


----------



## Freelander (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah:
Es geht schon wiiiiiider loooos.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Du suchst wohl Beschäftigung fürs WE?
Ich tippe auf 0,5 Prozent der Anglerschaft.
Weltweit gesehen und da ist der HE Anteil sicher höher als in DE.
Gerade auch bei Salzwasser/Bootsanglern.
Wenn die Jungs an einem Tag die Kohle für ne Stella für Treibstoff oder Charter rauslassen, fahren die sicher nicht mit ner Tica Taurus los.
Bei meinen Bodden Touren sehe ich auch fast nur Kev-Pikes, Blechis und VHF Ruten mit TP oder Stella Rollen.
0,1 Prozent ist selbst für DE zu wenig.
Guck mal bei den Stippern/Wettkampfanglern. 
Die lachen uns aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 0,5 Prozent der Anglerschaft.
> 
> 0,1 Prozent ist selbst für DE zu wenig.


0,5 Prozent sagst du, für besonders engagierte Angler (die auf Boddentouren fahren, Wettkampfangler usw.)
Das sind vlt. 1/20 aller Angler, wenn nicht weniger.

1/500 * 1/20 = 1/10000, also 0,01%, könnte auch hinkommen. 

Ein paar Fakten:
3300000	Angler in DE laut R.Arlinghaus Studie.
42000 Board-Member laut Statistik.
=> 0,0127 oder 1,27% aller Angler in DE sind im Anglerboard, wobei das die engagiertesten sein dürften. (?)


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab da mal eine oder mehrere Zwischenfragen.

Was kostet etwa eine 2500er oder C3000er japan TwinPower Ersatzspule, weiß das jemand?

Hat hier einer eine japan TwinPower und eine TwinPower FB in gleicher Größe?

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit eine günstige Ersatzspule für die japan TP aufzutreiben ohne gleich in Japan eine zu kaufen zu müssen. 

Ich weiß, dass auf die TwinPower C3000 eine Stella 2500 FB Spule passt. (Die TP Spule passt aber nicht auf die Stella). Nur diese Variante ist ja wohl er weniger günstig.

Hat jemand mal versucht andere Shimanorollen mit anderen Spulen zu kreuzen?
Auf die Technium FA und Technium MgS passt die (hierige) TwinPower FA Spule, ob's andersrum geht weiß ich grad nicht.

Auch die Stella 2500 FB Kurbel, passt an die TwinPower C3000, andersrum passte es glaub ich auch. Das sieht aber komisch aus, da die eine unterschiedliche Färbung haben und das nicht zum Gesammtbild passt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Chrizzi, du wohnst doch in S-H. Ruf doch einfach bei HAV an oder fahr hin.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meinst du HAV weiß was auf eine japsen Rolle passt? Die haben nen Boardi auch erzählt, dass an einer Heckbremsrolle keine Rotorbremse passt, was schlichtweg falsch war (immerhin war sie in der Explosionszeichnung zu sehen).


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nun ja, HAV handelt mit Shimanorollen. Von daher sollten sie dir helfen können.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann ja mal per eMail nachfragen. Bin gespannt ob da was produktives kommt.


----------



## bolli (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vergleich doch mal die Explosionszeichnungen der in Frage
kommenden Modelle. Da kann man meistens schon sehen, welche
Teile kompatibel sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Demnach nur die Stella... Aber ich hab mir gedacht, vielleicht passt auch ne TP FB Spule wenn man den "Bremsping" ausbaut. An sowas kommt man ja vielleicht günstig über eBay ran.


Edit: Da Shimano die Zeichnungen für die Aspire nicht online hat, zumindestens ist das anscheinend falsch verlinkt, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. 
Die BB-X Spule passt anscheinend nicht, da kommt man aber vermutlich noch schwerer ran als an alles andere.
Die Fireblood hat auch keine Zechnung online, könnte aber ein möglicher Kandidat sein. Da müsste man nichtmal dran basteln.

In Betracht kann man also eine umgebaute TP FB Spule, eventuell auch Aspirespule ziehen oder die originale Firebloodspule. Nur ich hab keine Lust sowas zu kaufen und dann passt es nicht. Für eine Stella Ersatzspule krieg ich auch gleich eine neue Rolle, vondaher scheidet die aus.


----------



## hanshafen (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
Da hier ja doch einige Leute sind die sich sehr gut mit Shimano Rollen auskennen, hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt. Und zwar würde mich interessieren ob alle Twinpower FA Modelle in Japan gebaut wurden oder ob es da auch Unterschiede gab. Ich besitze eine 4000 er FA made in Japan und würde mir diese gerne als 2500er gebraucht kaufen. Die FB Modelle habe ich im Laden ausprobiert und sie laufen nicht so gut wie meine FA. Ich habe auch schon mit der Stradic geliebäugelt, aber die lief noch schlechter und die Farbe stört mich. An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen das es möglich ist einige günstige Modelle durch andere Kugellager aufzuwerten, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit. Es war die Rede davon Kunststoffbuchsen zu ersetzen, auf der Explosionszeichnung der Stradic finde ich jedoch keine. Mir ist bewusst das man auf diese Art bestimmt zu keiner Stella kommt, aber vielleicht ja in die Nähe   Außerdem lese ich öfter von 3000er Modellen. Diese sollen aus 2500er Körper und 4000er Spule bestehen. Wie sieht es da mit der Schnurverlegung aus, passt das so zusammen? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Hanshafen
Das man die FB nicht kaufen sollte, hast Du schon gut erkannt.
Ob alle FA in Japan gebaut wurden weiss ich nicht, würde ich mal einen Händler fragen der sich mit Shimano auskennt.
Bei den 3000 er Grössen gibts immer eine C 3000 (2500 er Body mit grosser Spule) und eine 3000 er Grösse (4000 er Body mit kleinerer Spule).
Gut zu sehen bei www.bass.jp

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Außerdem lese ich öfter von 3000er Modellen. Diese sollen aus 2500er Körper und 4000er Spule bestehen. Wie sieht es da mit der Schnurverlegung aus, passt das so zusammen? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.




Das ist nicht so richtig. 

Es gibt 2 verschiedene 3000er Modelle. 
1. C3000 
2. 3000

C = compact size body

C3000
Eine 2500er Rolle mit einer 2500er Spule die tiefer ist (C3000er Spule), also nur mehr Schnur drauf passt.

3000
Eine 4000er Rolle mit einer etwas flacheren Spule (3000er Spule).


Edit: Pauly war schneller


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Hanshafen
Meine Meinung für den der den Selbstimport scheut.
Von denen die wir hier kaufen können entweder Technium MGS oder Aspire kaufen.
Die Twinpower FB bestimmt nicht.


----------



## hanshafen (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ging im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ja schneller als Haarewaschen. Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Es gibt also zwei verschiedene 3000er. Dann würde für mich wohl die neue C Klasse in Fage kommen. Hat einer denn sowas und kann was über die Schnurverlegung sagen? Würde mich interessieren ob das so alles plug n play passt,weil die Rolle ursprünglich ja bestimmt nur auf die Eine Spulengröße abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab eine TwinPower C3000 (von www.bass.jp) Die Schnurverlegung ist super. Guck mal in den Schnurverlegungsthread, da hat Pauly ein Foto drinne (von seiner C3000).


Edit:
Guck mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1876392&postcount=567


Man kann eine C3000 Rolle mit einer 2500er Spule nutzen, sowie man eine 3000er Rolle mit einer 4000er Spule nutzen kann.


----------



## J-son (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit den 3000ern trifft aber nur auf die TP zu, oder?
Hab' heute meine 3000er Stella vom Zoll geholt, die ist ja dermassen winzig!
Selbst die Spule scheint mir kleiner zu sein als bei einer 2500er Super GT...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Müsste auch auf die Stella zutreffen und andere Shimanomodelle. 

Das die Rolle so winzig ist, liegt daran, dass die 2500er Stella nicht größer ist. Die Technium ist glaub ich auch etwas größer, also liegt das je nach dem welches Modell das ist.

Aber wenn du eine Stella C3000 hast, geht da auch die entsprechende 2500er Spule drauf.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Chrizzi, du wohnst doch in S-H. Ruf doch einfach bei HAV an oder fahr hin.



Ich hab HAV ne eMail dazu geschickt, aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## J-son (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Müsste auch auf die Stella zutreffen und andere Shimanomodelle.
> 
> Das die Rolle so winzig ist, liegt daran, dass die 2500er Stella nicht größer ist. Die Technium ist glaub ich auch etwas größer, also liegt das je nach dem welches Modell das ist.
> 
> Aber wenn du eine Stella C3000 hast, geht da auch die entsprechende 2500er Spule drauf.



Hmm,

dann Shimano sich ein Eigentor geschossen:
ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige, der sich zwischen der 3000er und der 4000er noch eine Grösse wünscht (bzw wünschen würde, wenn er denn dürfte...).

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## bolli (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hanshafen schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen das es möglich ist einige günstige Modelle durch andere Kugellager aufzuwerten, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit. Es war die Rede davon Kunststoffbuchsen zu ersetzen, auf der Explosionszeichnung der Stradic finde ich jedoch keine. Mir ist bewusst das man auf diese Art bestimmt zu keiner Stella kommt, aber vielleicht ja in die Nähe



Die Kunststoffbuchsen heißen z. B. "Drive Gear Bushing".
Am besten vergleichst Du die Explosionszeichnung mit
einer gleichen Baugröße und Modellreihe einer höherwertigen 
Rolle (z. B. Stradic 2500 FA mit TP 2500 FA). 
Die Zeichnungen gibt es im auf der Shimano-Seite zum herunterladen.


----------



## hanshafen (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bolli schrieb:


> Die Kunststoffbuchsen heißen z. B. "Drive Gear Bushing".
> Am besten vergleichst Du die Explosionszeichnung mit
> einer gleichen Baugröße und Modellreihe einer höherwertigen
> Rolle (z. B. Stradic 2500 FA mit TP 2500 FA).
> Die Zeichnungen gibt es im auf der Shimano-Seite zum herunterladen.


 
Genau das habe ich ja gemacht. Nur bei der Stradic ist keine Buchse die man so einfach durch ein Lager ersetzen könnte. Das Drive Gear Bushing hat zwei Führungszapfen. Diese würden an einem Lager ja fehlen. Auch bei dem Fb Modell der Stradic ist nichts zu sehen was nach Buchse aussieht. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, glaube aber das es in der Praxis nicht funktionieren wird. Jedenfalls nicht bei der Stradic. Wenn einer jedoch eine Lösung hat, auch bei anderen Modellen wie zB.Technium, bitte posten. Danke nochmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Nur bei der Stradic ist keine Buchse die man so einfach durch ein Lager ersetzen könnte. Das Drive Gear Bushing hat zwei Führungszapfen. Diese würden an einem Lager ja fehlen.


Nein, die sind nur für die Kunststofflager, weil die sich undefiniert drehen könnten.



> Wenn einer jedoch eine Lösung hat, auch bei anderen Modellen wie zB.Technium, bitte posten. Danke nochmal für die Antworten.


Bei Technium wurde das Standardkugellager sogar mal bei HAV mitgeliefert. Super GT und Super GT-RA, GTM usw., da geht das ganz vorzüglich.
Bei Shimano ist das schon lange Standard, es werden wechselnde Zahlen von Kunststoffgleitlager, Kugellagern und Kugellagerqualitäten (ARB) verbaut, siehe z.B. die P3 Serie.


----------



## melOne (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hi
ich kann mich leider nicht entscheiden und wollte euch mal fragen...welche rolle ist besser die daiwa exist 2500 oder doch lieber die stella fd 2500!?soll an meine ashura seabass..thx


----------



## melOne (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hmm kann mir auch keiner helfen?!hat jemand den die daiwa exist 2500?! gerne auch pn


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Boardies,

ich interessiere mich für eine neue Rolle im High-End Bereich!

Suche etwas in Größe einer 4000er Shimano, welcher Daiwa Größe entspricht das? Die Exist hat mich ein wenig in Ihren Bann gezogen... Auch die Stella 4000 FD spricht mich an!

Habt Ihr Erfharungsberichte zu der Exist, konnte im Board und auch im Netz leider noch nicht genügend finden, um eine Entscheidung zu trefffen!


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4000er Shimano ist in etwa ne 3000er Daiwa Größe


----------



## hechtangler_tom (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab diese Woche endlich meine Stella 2500 aus Japan erhalten. Ich würde mal sagen die Verpackung alleine war es schon wert diese zu kaufen. Ich muss sie alle paar Stunden auspacken und bewundern. Ich glaube ich hab mich verliebt. 

PS. Warnhinweis: Ich glaube der kauf der ersten Stella macht süchtig nach High-End Rollen. Wie soll ich mir da jemals wieder eine Red-Arc oder so kaufen.


----------



## knaacki2000 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich fische seit gut einem Jahr die Daiwa Exist, die Stella FB und seit ca. 3 Monaten die Stella FD.

Nun meine subjektive Meinung:

*Platz 1  Daiwa Exist*    Diese Rolle ist der Traum schlechthin. Sehr leicht, sehr robust, fantastische Bremse, null Spiel an Kurbel, Rotor o.ä., salzwasserfest (muss natürlich gepflegt werden so ein Schmuckstück) und hat sich bewährt mit Hechten bis 1,12m. Ich fische übrigens die 3000-er)

*Platz 2 Stella FD*        Diese Rolle ist durchaus eine Verbesserung zur FB. Weniger Spiel am Rotor, super Bremse, macht einen robusteren Eindruck als die FB. Ich fische die c3000 und habe sie intensiv auf Zander und Hecht getestet. 

*Platz 3 Stella FB*       Also eines vorweg: Ich fische die c3000 und die normale 3000 und bin auch mit diesen Rollen restlos zufrieden. Die Probleme einiger Boardies kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die 3000-er musste in Norge auf Köhler bis 11kg ran und hat diese Aufgabe problemlos bewältigt. Saubere Schnurführung, feine Bremse (aber nicht ganz so sensibel wie bei der Exist und der FD), etwas Spiel am Rotor (aber locker im Toleranzbereich).

Alle 3 Rollen kann ich also uneingeschränkt empfehlen (die FB vor allem, wenn ihr sie als Schnäppchen in USA oder JP bekommen könnt).

Wie gesagt - meine persönliche, subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rainer
@Knacki

Vielen Dank für Eure persönlichen Einschätzungen, auch per PM!


----------



## magic feeder (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

auf jeden fall......fireblood


----------



## Schuschek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Woche endlich meine Stella 2500 aus Japan erhalten. Ich würde mal sagen die Verpackung alleine war es schon wert diese zu kaufen. Ich muss sie alle paar Stunden auspacken und bewundern. Ich glaube ich hab mich verliebt.


 
:vik: Ich würde sagen: Ab ins nächste Hotelzimmer!:vik:


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Knaacki2000

Hält die Exist auch schwere HEchtköder (23erGufis mit 33g Köpfen) aus? Die Stella meistert diese Köder, das weiß ich von Leuten, die die fischen...

Macht die Exist das auch dauerhaft mit???


----------



## magic feeder (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jetzt mal im ernst...ich hab zwar nicht das geld....aber dafür habe ich bald geburtstag und fest beschlossen mir eine rute und eine rolle aus dem fireblood programm zu holen.........hab dieses jahr ne fette steuerrückzahlung zu erwarten...also warum nicht.....


der magic feeder


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ruten gibts da sicherlich bessere... Ich hab nur mal die 3m 10-30g WG (oder was das war) Variante in der Hand gehabt... naja mein Fall ist das nicht gewesen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendjemand hier muss sich aber auch mal ne Fireblood kaufen, sonst wissen wir nie ob die gut ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Pauly

Eine gut plazierte Werbung/bzw ein gut plaziertes Angebot in einem 
schwachen Moment und es passiert schneller als Du denkst


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Torsk NI
Spätestens wenn die in Kaltenkirchen mal in der Werbung ist.


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die mal in den Griffeln gehabt und mal gekurbelt.
Hier mein kleiner Testbericht.
Mit schmackes angedreht.... und dann...
sie läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und........achja und läuft ....immer noch.#6:q

Wenn die in Kaltenkirchen mal im Angebot ist müßt Ihr aber vor mir da sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau meine Meinung.
Hab den Mehrwert einer Stella auch noch nicht so ganz begriffen.
Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich auch noch nicht,mich hat bis jetzt vom Kauf der Fireblood nur abgehalten,dass sie keine Ersatzspule hat zu dem Preis.
Das sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein.
Deswegen habe ich mir wieder eine Aspire geholt.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

KaKi? Na da wünsch ich Euch mal viel Glück 

Meine Horrex steht vollgetankt in richtig Mekka äh ich meine Kaki 
und wartet nur darauf die Zylinder geflutet zu bekommen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Mit schmackes angedreht.... und dann...
> sie läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und........achja und läuft ....immer noch.#6:q


Erzähl mir mal wofür das wichtig ist. :m
Also wenn ich einen Köder ranhänge und der macht so büschen mehr Rabatz anner Leine - 
also nicht gerade nur nen 8g Effzett(chen) -, was merke ich dann? Also 5er Mepps Aglia Spinner z.B.


----------



## Freelander (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht Leichtlauf der Lager?!:l
Fühlt sich eben schön an,wenn da alles so schön leicht läuft.:q


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mal wofür das wichtig ist. :m
> Also wenn ich einen Köder ranhänge und der macht so büschen mehr Rabatz anner Leine -
> also nicht gerade nur nen 8g Effzett(chen) -, was merke ich dann? Also 5er Mepps Aglia Spinner z.B.



Man merkt dann den Lauf des Köders und nicht den (schweren) Lauf irgendeiner Kaffeemühle |supergri.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah: probiers mal mit 2 unterschiedlichen hochwertigen Rollen von dir mit dem 5er Spinner! 
Ein 17-20cm Wobbler mit 5cm langer Tieftauchschaufel kommt noch geiler .... (Vorsicht Sehnenscheiden! :g)

Eher merkt man die Getriebeübersetzung und den "Biß" des Getriebes, wo die Daiwa-Styles schon einen Vorteil haben.

Ich habe hier so ein paar ältere Japan-Shimanos FD 4000, die noch leichter als die aktuellen ladenneuen Stella FB, Fireblood usw. leer laufen. Nur warum fische ich die wohl nicht? |kopfkrat 

Ich meine mal konkret: Der Rollenleerlauf hat ungefähr soviel Nährwert und Aussagekraft wie der Sound eines Autos im Stand. Dabei, was bringt das? Tussis aufreißen mit nem 150er Auspuff anner Werner's Horrex ist ja vlt. noch top, aber mit ner Spinnrolle wird man das schwerlich schaffen. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Vielleicht Leichtlauf der Lager?!:l
> Fühlt sich eben schön an,wenn da alles so schön leicht läuft.:q


Richtig, ist fein so auf dem Sofa und beim aus der Vitrine nehmen ! :q

Oder läuft Deine beim Fischen auch alleine (ohne Hand) - dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.  :q

Achso, die Aspire FA 4000 ist schon eine gute Wahl. #6


----------



## hanshafen (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Evtl. für den Einen oder Anderen interessant. Die Aspire FA kostet in Kaki grade 219.99 Euro. Kommt also so langsam in erschwinglicheres Gebiet.


----------



## Freelander (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig, ist fein so auf dem Sofa und beim aus der Vitrine nehmen ! :q
> 
> Oder läuft Deine beim Fischen auch alleine (ohne Hand) - dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.  :q
> 
> Achso, die Aspire FA 4000 ist schon eine gute Wahl. #6


 
Genau!
Jeden Abend vorm Fernseher n´büschen kurbeln ist doch geil und danach die Tussie verhaften was will Mann mehr|supergri:q.

Stimmt die Aspire ist schon recht gut.#6


----------



## Freelander (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Evtl. für den Einen oder Anderen interessant. Die Aspire FA kostet in Kaki grade 219.99 Euro. Kommt also so langsam in erschwinglicheres Gebiet.


 

Ja,aber das kleinste Modell von der Aspire.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Jeden Abend vorm Fernseher n´büschen kurbeln ist doch geil und danach die Tussie verhaften was will Mann mehr|supergri:q.


Cool wieder was gelernt! #6 Stella (o.a.) statt Viagra! :vik: jetzt versteh ich endlich wieso. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Meine Stella macht die Susi so scharf, sie will sogar unsere erste Tochter so nennen.
@Hanshafen
Wenn die 4000 er Aspire für 250 zu haben ist, ist sie meine.
Und das dauert nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Meine Stella macht die Susi so scharf, sie will sogar unsere erste Tochter so nennen.


|muahah: Jungs ihr seid gut! 
Das gibt ja einen Stella-Mädelboom, wegen Scharfmacherei. (stimmt das wirklich? #c)

Was da beim Nachbohren alles so hochkommt. Hab zwar nicht ganz richtig gelegen, aber sowas  :q :q :vik:

Und dann kann man ja bald noch mehr gratulieren oder wie jetzt? Grund der innigen ringlichen Verbindung wie in alten Zeiten? |kopfkrat ;+ 



> Wenn die 4000 er Aspire für 250 zu haben ist, ist sie meine.
> Und das dauert nicht mehr so lange.


Wenigstens hört dann die Diskussion und Jammerei hinter der alten TP-F her auf :q, das ist dann wieder ziemlich gleichwertig und noch ein gut bissel moderner! Und wer will kann sich die alte Kurbel seiner verblichenen TP-F draufschrauben, sieht so aus als wenn es passen könnte.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist doch ein schöner Name für ein Mädchen.
Und wenns ein Junge wird?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner Name für ein Mädchen.
> Und wenns ein Junge wird?


Heißt er Twinpower oder Biomaster! :m


----------



## muchti (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Genau!
> Jeden Abend vorm Fernseher n´büschen kurbeln ist doch geil


|rolleyes kann i sehr gut nachvollziehen...hab mi zu weihnachten mit ´ner *Accurate B 870 - C *beschenkt und seitdem hab i schon mehrmals den korbstuhl von meinem nachbarn unter mir wohnung geangelt und wieder re-least...also einmal am tag muss i dies dezente teil einfach in der hand halten um wenigstens annähernd mal ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie sich das wohl mit fisch anfühlt...naja, hoffentlich spannender als´ne geflochtene sitzgelegenheit zu drillen...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenns ein Junge wird: Branzino
Ich glaub die W1 ist ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenns ein Junge wird: Branzino


Siehste |rolleyes fiel mir nicht ein, hört sich gut an, aber geht das denn bei Dir mit: "Shimano only!" ? :q

Hast recht, ich bräuchte im Moment so kleine 200-EURonen für 2 vielversprechende H-Blanks, dann wüßte man es ganz genau.
Die kann ich um ontopic zu bleiben dann natürlich nicht in eine Aspire FA investieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da müsste ich mich noch umorientieren.
Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geschwister mögen sich eh nicht, von daher kann das eine ruhig Daiwa und das andere Shimano werden |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vieleicht kriegen meine Kinder dann ja auch Weihnachtsgeschenke aus Japan.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach nochmal ganz kurz zurück zu der Kurbelbefestigung bon Shimano... schlimmer als Daiwa kanns nicht werden - http://youtube.com/watch?v=J7xAm4l6pVI&feature=related


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ist aber auch der Rollenhalter abgerissen oder??


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja gut dann halt das.. .wobei mich wundert, dass sich die Rolle nicht ein Weg durch die Ringe gesucht hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Kurbel ist aber wohl gleichzeitig auch abgerissen.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schwer zu erkennen... 

Die Rolle sitzt ja wohl weiter oben als vorher... und die Kurbel hält er relativ weit unten noch fest. Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja ist auch hartes Angeln für ne Statio.
Selber schuld.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht ist ja auch nur die Rute geschrottet... Also der Rollenhalter

Wäre aber doch möglich, dass die Kurbel noch dran ist. Man erkennt da einfach zu wenig. 


Aber Speedjigging ist durchaus mit einer Stella machbar, oder wie?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit ner Stella. Na klar!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja auch nur die Rute geschrottet... Also der Rollenhalter


Das wird es sein, reicht als Schock beim Drill! :m
Allerdings wenn die billige Verklebung wegbricht passiert ja außer dem Verdrehen nicht viel, und das kann man mit kräftigem Daumendruck bremsen. 

Oder Oberwizard: Jemand zieht schnell ne Rolle Tape aus der Tasche und wickelt das Ding wieder leidlich fest. 

Den Fisch braucht man mit sowas jedenfalls nicht unbedingt zu verlieren, ganz im Gegensatz zu wenn die Aufnahmeschuhe des Rollenhalters aufplatzen oder der Rollenfuß abbricht.


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin , moin ...

werd morgen wohl so viel Geld wie noch nie für ne Rolle ausgeben ... VORWEG : Leider keine High-End , aber immerhin doch schon Qualität ( dafür daß ich nur viel zu selten angeln gehe) ... hoffe daß ich in diesem Tread aber Leute finde , die sich auskennen mit Rollen und vielleicht auch mal etwas kleiner angefangen haben ... 
Also , die Rute soll eine Speedmaster 300 H werden und ich suche die passende Rolle . In meinem Angelladen stehen zur näheren Auswahl : SPRO Nova (Heckbremse) , Blue Arc (Kopfbremse) und Twin Power (3000?) mit Heck- und Kampfbremse ... Watt soll ich nehmen ???

Dangge , Manuel .

PS : Hab einen Gutschein zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und bin deshalb auf den Laden auch angewiesen ...


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nimm die Blue Arc.


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

na das is ja mal ´ne Aussage für einen , der für Shimano-only als Thema wirbt !

warum - wegen der Kopfbremse ?
Ist der Rest so schlecht oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit der TP ?

Und danke für die fixe Antwort ... 

PS : Beste Grüsse nach Cuxhaven !!! Nordish by nature !!!


----------



## Living Dead (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nimm die Blue Arc.



Wäre auch mein Tip.


----------



## AndreasB (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> warum - wegen der Kopfbremse ?
> Ist der Rest so schlecht oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit der TP ?




Ich habe zwar mit keiner der genannten Rollen jemals gefischt, aber auch ich würde die Blue Arc aufgrund der größeren Bremse vorziehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, ich hab jezt nicht weiter hier nachgeforscht ob es nur um Stationärrollen geht,ich hab da aber mal ne Frage,und zwar hatt mir heute ein älterer Herr eine Abu Multi in ner schmucken Holzkiste vorgehalten und irgendwas von 450 € geredet, es war eigentlich ne recht kleine Multi, das Modell soweit ich mich erinnern konnte war Ambassadeur Mörrum SX 3601 C IV, kennt einer dieses Modell, kann man dzu auch "high end " sagen?
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK - scheint auf ´ne Blue Arc rauszulaufen ...
aber... die Twin Power mit Kampfbremnse ist doch bestimmt im Drill super-schnell umzustellen und bei diesem Preissegment dürfte doch die Bremse auch richtig funktionieren , oder nicht ???
Hat niemend mal mit ner Nova gefischt ?


grazie , Manuel .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist eigentlich recht einfach, willich auch mal ein bischen "mitsenfen": 

Wenn Du Dir keine Daiwa Infinity oder besser leisten magst, bist du mit einer Blue Arc Serie 7x00 o. 8x00 gut bedient.

Eine Shimano in dem Range Technium bis Aspire FA (alle mit Wormshaft-Schnurverlegung) ist was für das leichtere Fischen, Forellen, Zander usw., solange man die nicht zu sehr quält laufen die sehr gut.

Alternative ist eine Blue Arc Serie 9x00  oder RedArc Serie 10x00 (beide mit Wormshaft-Schnurverlegung), wenn man mehr Druck auf der metallischen Rolle verabeiten will und das Geld für die teureren Shimanos nicht ausgeben will, man muß auch mit etwas schlechterem Getriebelauf rechnen. 

Die Heckbremsrollen von Shimano sind was komplett anderes als die Frontbremsrollen und nur für das noch leichtere (schonendere) Angeln als mit den obigen Frontbremsern zu empfehlen (wo die Bremse einfach viel besser ist), sehr viel Plastik ist dran, tun aber ihren Job.

Die Heckbremsrolle Nova von Spro hat leider eine heftige Macke: Die Heckbremse ist nach einiger Benutzungzeit überhaupt nicht mehr toll, so nicht zu empfehlen wenngleich die Rolle vom Aufbau her wesentlich robuster wäre als die Heckbrems-Shimanos, ist sie aber effektiv nicht wegen der Bremse.


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wunderbar , das is doch mal ´ne Ansage ...

Bin hauptsächlich auf grosse dänische Forellen aus , ab und zu geht beim spinnern aber auch mal ein Hecht an den Haken , bis jetzt aber nicht über 80 cm . Hat die Twinpower Reserven für richtig dicke Fische und auch mal ´n Hänger , wenn man davon ausgeht , daß ich die Rolle vielleicht nur zehn mal im Jahr Fische ???
Finde die Kampfbremse einfacher im Handling , wenn mal ein Dicker beisst , so wie letzten Herbst - eine dänische Forelle mit mindestens zehn Kilo (gefühlt noch deutlich mehr ... und das an einer leichten Spinnrute von Kinetik) hat meinen Spinner einfach abgeschüttelt . Vermute der Anhieb kam nicht richtig durch (angle Monofil 0,22 - 0,25) , darum lege ich mir ja auch extra für ganz grosse Forellen eine neue , härtere Rute zu...

PS : was kostet die Daiwa infinity und wie ist sie gebremst ?

Danke , Manuel .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> Wunderbar , das is doch mal ´ne Ansage ...
> 
> Bin hauptsächlich auf grosse dänische Forellen aus , ab und zu geht beim spinnern aber auch mal ein Hecht an den Haken , bis jetzt aber nicht über 80 cm . Hat die Twinpower Reserven für richtig dicke Fische und auch mal ´n Hänger , wenn man davon ausgeht , daß ich die Rolle vielleicht nur zehn mal im Jahr Fische ???
> 
> Finde die Kampfbremse einfacher im Handling , wenn mal ein Dicker beisst , so wie letzten Herbst - eine dänische Forelle mit mindestens zehn Kilo (gefühlt noch deutlich mehr ... und das an einer leichten Spinnrute von Kinetik) hat meinen Spinner einfach abgeschüttelt . Vermute der Anhieb kam nicht richtig durch (angle Monofil 0,22 - 0,25) , darum lege ich mir ja auch extra für ganz grosse Forellen eine neue , härtere Rute zu...


Süß- oder Salzwasser oder beides?
Bei Salzwasser+Watangeln scheiden die Shimano-Heckbremser wegen der Wartungskomplexität eigentlich aus, das Salzwasser aus dem Heck bekäme man wirklich nicht einfach raus. 
Die Frontbremsmodelle von Shimano sind einfacher und besser im Salzwasser zu benutzen, da eine Blue Arc erstmal DRINGEND selber schmier+schutztechnisch auf Vordermann gebracht werden muß, sonst ist das schnell ein brauner Korrosionszustand.




> PS : was kostet die Daiwa infinity und wie ist sie gebremst ?


Frontgebremst, um 280 EUR, aber auch mehr für das Süßwasser zu empfehlen, von wegen "washable" was eher "floodable" ist |rolleyes, im Salzwasser lieber eine Shimano, die Twinpower wird hier im AB heiß als besser metallischer + robusterer Japanimportkandidat gehandelt, aber auch eine Stradic geit. :m

Bei Hängern hängt es von einem selber ab. Eine 10kg+ Schnur bei einer Shimano dauernd über die Rolle beim Hänger zu zerreisen ist schnell ihr Tod, große Wobbler und schwere GuFis setzen ihnen auch schwer zu. Dafür sind die anderen Rollen besser, bei mir im schweren Untergrundkampf am Seeboden hat sich die Blue Arc eben gut bewährt, da macht der stabile Aufbau des Rotors Sinn bei den Arcs. Bei leichten Ködern+Schnüren wie beim Meerforellenspinnen bringt das wiederum keinen Vorteil.


----------



## J-son (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spinner1975 schrieb:


> [...] die Twin Power mit Kampfbremnse ist doch bestimmt im Drill super-schnell umzustellen und bei diesem Preissegment dürfte doch die Bremse auch richtig funktionieren , oder nicht ???[...]



Hab' die TP RA, also noch das ältere Modell...Du wärst der erste, dem ich sie empfehle. Wenn TP, dann als F(A), oder die Japanmodelle...aber die scheiden ja aus.
Witzigerweise hab' ich noch eine Shimano aus dem mittleren Preissegment, bei der ist die Heckbremse zwar ein wenig schwach, aber dafür bleibt der Kampf-Brems-Knopf da, wo er hingehört...bei der TP ist er kurzerhand abgefallen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Süss und Salzwasser wär eigentlich nicht schlecht , dann könnte ich das Set gleich auch für die dänischen "Trutten missbrauchen" - bleibt mir eigentlich nur ´ne FB übrig , oder ?
Dir Daiwa ist mir eindeutig zu teuer ... und irgendwie steh ich ja auf irgendwie auf Shimano ...

Decisions , decisions ...


----------



## spinner1975 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stradic gefällt mir auch eigentlich optisch überhaupt nicht ...
Sprich die Heckbremsvariante der Twinpower sollte für den Süsswassereinsatz völlig reichen , auch wenn mal ´n Dicker beisst und die Arc´s kann man fürs Salzwasser vergessen ...
Am Besten ist aber ´ne Shimano FB , wenn man Salz- und Süsswasser in Betracht zieht , richtig ... ?

Also bis jetzt hab ich bei Shimano auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen , auch in den unteren Preissegmenten gemacht - mal abgesehen von der Nexave mit Heckbremse .... hab ich neu mal günstig geschossen und hat nicht wirklich lang gehalten ... 

Hoffe , dass mich die Twinpower im Heckbremstyp nicht auch so enttäuschen wird wie die Nexave ???

Fürs Salzwasser nehm ich dann wie gehabt meine Frontbremsenrolle aus dem günstigeren Segment - die tut´s schon seit mehreren Jahren ohne grosse Pflege und wenn die dann mal kaputt ist , hab ich ja wenigstens einen Grund mir wieder ´ne neue Rolle für´s Salzwasser zu holen ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von der FB würde ich die Finger lassen...


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaub ich spinne. Hier die Red Arc fürn fuffi und Aspire für 220 Euronen#d


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und wie shopt man dort???ß
anrufen, per Fax Mailen oder was??


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

glaube die machen kein Versand so wie das aussieht....wer wohnt denn dort und könnt was besorgen????


----------



## ivo (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

rainer

versuchs mal so

http://www.moritz-nord.de


lese gerade: kein Versand


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier die Red Arc fürn fuffi und Aspire für 220 Euronen#d


Bei den Preisen fragt man sich ja wirklich, was die anderen Dealer so dealen? Opium? |kopfkrat


----------



## AndreasB (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier die Red Arc fürn fuffi und Aspire für 220 Euronen#d



Allerdings die 1000er Aspire für 220,- Euronen.

Ich meine die 4000er geht für ca. 250,- über den Tisch.

Versand machen die net!


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Moritz Nord ist schon ein heisser Laden.
Da sind aber auch mal Lockpreise, gerade bei Rollen.
Manchmal sind dann nur wenige da.


----------



## ivo (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Preisen fragt man sich ja wirklich, was die anderen Dealer so dealen? Opium? |kopfkrat



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Leider versenden die nichts.#q


----------



## AndreasB (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ja Moritz Nord ist schon ein heisser Laden.
> Da sind aber auch mal Lockpreise, gerade bei Rollen.
> Manchmal sind dann nur wenige da.



Rollen sind eigentlich immer vorrätig. Ich habe immer dort vorher angerufen und mir eine zurücklegen lassen (machen wir ja eigentlich nie, aber wir machen mal ne Ausnahme!|uhoh.

Der Laden hat aber eine eigentümliche Reklamationsabwicklung.
Ich habe mir dort letztes Jahr im Frühjahr eine 3000er Certate für ca. 250,- Euronen besorgt und mir zum Geburtstag im Sommer schenken lassen. Leider war für das Schnurlaufröllchen kein Schalldämpfer dabei.#d
Ich habe erstmal dort telefonisch reklamiert. Da wollte man mir doch erzählen, dass Daiwa-Kunden ein gewisses Geräusch der Rolle wünschen und das dies völlig normal sei. |kopfkrat
Ich bin am nächsten Tag dort hingefahren und habe alle dort vorrätigen Certates auf das Schnurlaufröllchen geprüft. Keine lief so, wie man sich das eigentlich vorstellt.
Ich habe sie dann gegen eine 4000er Aspire getauscht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bestätigt mal wieder: Natürlich muß man bei den besonders günstigen Sachen auch besonders genau hingucken und prüfen. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AndreasB schrieb:


> Der Laden hat aber eine eigentümliche Reklamationsabwicklung.
> Ich habe mir dort letztes Jahr im Frühjahr eine 3000er Certate für ca. 250,- Euronen besorgt und mir zum Geburtstag im Sommer schenken lassen. Leider war für das Schnurlaufröllchen kein Schalldämpfer dabei.#d
> Ich habe erstmal dort telefonisch reklamiert. Da wollte man mir doch erzählen, *dass Daiwa-Kunden ein gewisses Geräusch der Rolle wünschen* und das dies völlig normal sei. |kopfkrat


Der paßt dann eigentlich ein bischen ausgeschmückt in die Witze+Lustiges Abteilung! |muahah:


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|rolleyes Jaja, die Daiwafischer sind schon ein merkwürdiges Völkchen...

habe ich schon oft gedacht...|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt!
Son bischen wie Audifahrer.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...habe mal ne Frage zur Daiwa Infintiy Jubiläumsausgabe...
...ist die Rolle ihr Geld wert...
...kann die für 429,- bekommen und bin ziemlich begeistert...
...soll ja Getriebetechnisch 1a sein...
...danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

steffanwittenborg....
es wird kaum einer die Rolle kennen bzw gefischt haben
um Dir wirklich ne Kaufempfehlung geben zu können,
es ist halt so dass aufgrund der limitierten Auflage ein gewisser Zuschlag drauf ist ob sie besser ist als Stella, Exist Branzinho und Co ist ne andre Frage#h


----------



## spinner1975 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin , moin ...

nur so zur Info - bin jetzt Besitzer einer neuen Combo und kanns kaum erwarten sie Anfang März in DK auszuprobieren !!!

Es ist dann doch die *Speedmaster 300H* geworden , von nachgebendem Rollenhalte keine Spur !!! 
Dazu die *Twinpower 3000S*-RB , komplett mit Schnur für 269 €uro minus Geschenkgutschein . Wird dann auf Dänemarks store oerreder getestet ... grins
Hab ´ne *22er Daiwa Shinobi* (´ne Top-Schnur , hab echt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und schon einige Grossforellen damit auf die Seite legen können - kann sie nur empfehlen) und die *Whiplash* in 0,6 auf der Ersatzspule gewählt (hat mir mein Händler als geflochtene empfohlen , trägt über 10kg bei noch nicht einmal 1mm Durchmesser und ist schön soft dabei) . So kann ich mein Set vor meinem "grossen DK-Urlaub im Mai" schon mal antesten ... hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nie mit geflochtener gefischt und bin echt gespannt , denn eigentlich sollte der Anhieb dann deutlich besser sitzen ... ungelogen ... 10 -15 kg schwer war das Teil im letzten Herbst ... hat den Kopf aus dem Wasser gehoben und bei straffer Schnur einfach so den Spinner abgeschüttelt ... heul ... ! 

PS : wer dicke - und ich meine richtig *dicke *- Forellen fangen will , der fährt nach Dänemark an den Storefangersoe vom Tusaagaard Put & Take ... kannste gucken unter dansee.dk !!!

Ach ja , welche Wirbel würdet Ihr mir zum spinnen mit Geflochtener empfehlen , hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Tüdel ... !?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt Posting, die finde ich wirklich verblüffend.


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:q:q:q


----------



## J-son (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@spinner1975:

welche Wirbel empfiehlt denn Dein Händler?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab da so Highspeedwirbel mit Rubinlager, die halten auch den wildesten Turn von einem Forellen-L-Köder aus, kein Tüdel at all! :m :q

Aber ich glaube dafür sollte ich (oder gern jemand anders) mal den High-End-Luxus-Zubehör Thread aufmachen, nicht war?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@stefanwitteborg
schau mal da, ein "Opfer" :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1902726&postcount=64


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt 3 neue Stella Modelle 

http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/STELLA-SW/STELLA-SW.htm

Ab April erhältlich, aber das sind ehr Modelle die den Big-Game bereich anpeilen. 



Was heißt Stella 5000XG? XG hab ich noch nie gesehen.


Wenn man schon dabei ist:

Neue '08 TwinPower
http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/TWINPOWER/08TWINPOWER.htm

So ein Weitwurfgeschütz:
http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/KISU-SP-REEL/KISU-SP-REEL.htm

Und eine Zillion für Geflecht:
http://www.plat.co.jp/DAIWA-ima/TD-ZILLION-PE-SP/TD-ZILLION-PE.htm

Die Metanium MG gibt's nun auch mit DC und DC7
http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/MTANIUM_Mg-DC/METANIUM_Mg-DC.htm

Und noch 2 von Daiwa und Evergreen
http://www.plat.co.jp/PLAT/2008-New-Model.htm


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Saaaahne!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Saaaahne!!!




Ne das sind Rollen... #6


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber Sahne-Rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Neue '08 TwinPower
> http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/TWINPOWER/08TWINPOWER.htm


TP-F remake, fehlt nur noch der Holzgriff, es lebe der alte enge Starship-Rotor!


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So siehts aus.
Die Aspire verliert bei mir langsam wieder an Boden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Einen unbestreitbaren Vorteil vs. einer Japan TP/Bio + Co hat sie aber:
Wenn du bei HAV z.B. sie reparieren oder E-Teile haben willst, macht das schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Und ein (nahezu) Mainstream Modell hat immer die Vorratsmenge der E-Teile auf seiner Seite. :m
Anner Küste schätze ich macht die Aspire FA ihren Weg und hat ihre Fans, außerdem kannst Du doch eine Probieren oder hast schon ?


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Ich bin ja ein ehrlicher Junge. Ich hab gern Rollen die man nicht dauernd am Wasser sieht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, daaa kann man natürlich nichts machen, Exquisa halt! 

Ich halte es lieber anders herum: 
Bessere Mainstreammodelle, für die man an jeder Tankstelle möglichst nen Deckel nachkriegt, E-Spule 12,90 EUR usw.
Ist aber eine andere Philosophie, ich individualisiere :g mich halt lieber bei den Ruten.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist schon klar!
Wobei HAV zumindest immer passende Kugellager hat und sonst ist mir noch nie was verschlissen.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist aber eine andere Philosophie, ich individualisiere :g mich halt lieber bei den Ruten.


 
Pauly macht halt beides#6:m
ich finde die Jubiläumsexist richtig goil:m
passt farblich voll gut zu meiner gelben Giftspritze Namens Ashura, ob sie woanders auch noch draufpasst wird sich dann zeigen#6


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Rainer!
Ich individualisiere mich mit 5-6 Ruten und Det mit 50- 60 da muss er die Stückpreise ein bischen anders im Blick haben.
Übrigens wirklich ne schöne Rolle.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja und heute ist meine sephia 2500S gekommen#6
habe sie im Angelladen gleich mit Spiderwire 7,1kg (12er)bespult. Passten 140m drauf, wie man sich täuschen kann, dachte es gehen gerade so um die 100m drauf, aber Shroe hat mich diesbez. schon vorgewarnt:q
übrigens der Kommentar vom Händler...
Die Fireblood haste aber net von mir:q
uuuups....da steht ja Sephia drauf |kopfkratalles in allem incl. Einfuhr und Zoll 244€|wavey:


----------



## sa-s (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> übrigens der Kommentar vom Händler...
> Die Fireblood haste aber net von mir:q
> uuuups....da steht ja Sephia drauf |kopfkratalles in allem incl. Einfuhr und Zoll 244€|wavey:



du schlimmer einer,

aber dein tackledealer hat ja sonst seine freude an dir!

schön grüsse
und viel spass mit dem röllchen

sepp


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja und heute ist meine sephia 2500S gekommen#6


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du mit der viel Spaß hast...:q

Uli


----------



## J-son (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fischt eigentlich jemand die Certate Hyper Custom, und kann mir etwas über die Rolle erzählen? Langzeitbeobachtungen wären toll, aber auch für einen ersten Umriss wäre ich sehr dankbar.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hej,

hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Twinpower 1000 PGS gemacht?

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> hat hier schon jemand mit der Shimano Twinpower 1000 PGS gemacht?
> 
> mfg Flo


 


ÄÄÄÄÄHHHHH?

Was denn gemacht? Oder ist PGS ein mir unbekannter Jugendslangbegriff? Dann hätte es einen Sinn.

Ist PGS was versautes?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ups da fehlt Erfahrungen wird direkt geändert

PGS= Power Gear + shallow spool

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ich hatte schon Sorge den Lauf der Zeit komplett zu verpassen.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das dürfte doch ein dickes TATÜTATA geben


----------



## J-son (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*P*orno*-G*eeignete* S*achen?


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Sorge den Lauf der Zeit komplett zu
> verpassen.


 

na Uli ....
da müssen wir alten Säcke wohl höllisch aufpassen dass wir up to date (oder wie das heisst) bleiben:q:q:q
aber tröste dich kennen tun wir bestimmt alles was die Jungfüchse so hier von sich geben nur....
vielleicht unter einem andren Namen:vik:
noch was.....
wovon die noch träumen, das haben wir schon längst wieder vergessen hähähähä|supergri


----------



## Teibei (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi zusammen.

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Rollengrößen dort drüben in Japan, hier am Besipiel der Biomaster.


C3000 5.0 245 12lb-150m 70.7 5/1 104
3000 4.8 310 12lb-150m 72.8 5/1 110
3000S 4.8 310 5lb-100m 72.8 7/1 113
4000 4.8 310 16lb-150m 75.8 5/1 110
4000S 4.8 310 12lb-100m 75.8 7/1 113


habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass die C3000 die Rollengröße der 2500 hat mit einer größeren Spule und die 3000 eine Zwischengröße der 2500er und der 4000er ist. Stimmt das? laut Tabelle von Girinpeche Sind die 3000 und die 4000 aber mit 310gr gleich schwer und demnach müsste es doch auch die gleiche Größe sein, oder?

Kann mir wer helfen?

Gruß, Thorsten



.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist richtig!
Jeweils der Body der 2500/4ooo er mit ner 3000 er Spule.
Ist für unsere Anwendungen fasst immer ne schöne Grösse gerade bei Geflechtschnur.

Gruss Pauly


----------



## Teibei (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist für viele bestimmt sehr von Vorteil ne 4000er Rolle mit der 3000er Spule zu bekommen, aber ich persönlich fände es besser, wenn bei der 3000er auch die Rollengröße ein Mittelding zwischen der 2500er und der 4000er wäre. Für das Spinnfischen und Jiggen mit mittelgroßen Gummifischen und Wobblern bis 15cm und ab und an mal nen 15cm Gufi wäre so eine 3000er Rollengröße ideal. Mist! :c
Wieviel Meter 0,13 Geflochtene (PowerPro) passen denn ca. auf ne 3000er? Die Angaben in japan sind ja nicht in mm sondern in lb gemacht.

kennt jemand eine Alternative, bei der die Größe der Rolle wirklich einer 3000er entspricht und nicht nur die Spule?


.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

basspro.com
cabelas.com

Versuchs mal bei denen. Ansonsten ebay.com.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> cool danke!
> 
> (bei ebay.com war heute kein dealer dabei der über den teich schippern lässt)



? sicher ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Shimano-Str...ryZ36147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-STRADIC...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Stradic...ryZ36147QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Stradic...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

Wo hast du denn geguckt?


----------



## J-son (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> *hust* |kopfkrat
> 
> danke, AB is klasse :vik:



...jo, und Chrizzi sehr informativ in diesen Dingen!:m

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Teibei (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hiho!

Wieso kann ich bei Ginrinpeche nicht mit Paypal bezahlen? Würden bei der normalen Kreditkartenzahlung zusätzliche Kosten anfallen, die mir bei Paypal erspart bleiden?



.


----------



## camilos (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Wieso kann ich bei Ginrinpeche nicht mit Paypal bezahlen


 
Bestelle bei ihm nur, wen Du schon Kontakt mit ihm aufgenommen hast und er auch geantwortet hat und er Dir 100% bestätigt, dass er auch den Artikel vorrätig hat und das er liefern kann, sonst könnte es sein, dass es etwas länger dauert...

Ich habe bei ihm 100%ig immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht (sowohl im Shop als auch zu seiner Ebay Zeit) aber wichtig war es auf jeden Fall, vorher Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen. Ich habe von einigen Fällen gehört, wo das ganze nicht so ganz OK gelaufen ist, letztendlich hat es sich herausgestellt, dass er die Sachen nicht vorrätig hatte und deswegen die ganze Bestellung in Vergessenheit geraten ist. ;+

Grüße


----------



## Teibei (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja danke für den Tip!! #6 Ich werde mal nachhorchen ob er die Biomaster noch vorrätig hat.

Weiß denn trotzdem vielleicht jemand, warum ich nicht über Paypal bei ihm einkaufen kann und ob weitere Kosten bei der normalen Kreditkartenzahlung auf mich zukommen?

Gruuuß


----------



## Teibei (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nun die Biomaster 3000 erhalten und bin ein wenig enttäuscht. Gekauft habe ich Sie nicht in Japan, sondern über einen deutschen Händler, der die Rolle derzeit vertreibt. Es soll auf jeden Fall das Japanische Model sein. Muss es ja auch sein, weil es von der Biomaster ja nur ein Model, das Japanische, gibt, oder?

Die Rolle hat nicht, wie hier im Forum gesagt wurde, eine Einschraubkurbel, sondern eine Vierkantkurbel, die von der anderen Seite gekontert wird. Laut dem kleinen Handbuch(auf japanisch) gibt es die Einschraubkurbel erst beim 6000er Model aufwärts.

Vom Laufverhalten ist die Rolle super. Halte ich sie jedoch beim Kurbeln schräg bis senkrecht, dann entsteht beim Zurückgehen der Spule ein  leichtes aber störendes Poltern.

Die Rolle haben doch mehrere hier im Forum. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## taxel (22. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich hab meine direkt bei meinem lokalen Händler bestellt. Bei ebay die habe ich auch gesehen. Da ist aber nur alle Jubeljahre mal eine drin. Die letzte ging für über 50 Euro weg. 

Sonst hilft wahrscheinlich nur rumtelefonieren.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schuschek (22. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz einfach mal in ein Angelgeschäft gehen. Und nicht alles nur im Internet kaufen. Die können dort meistens weiterhelfen.

Schade mit der Biomaster das sie hier mit Schraubkurbel empfohlen wurde aber in Wirklichkeit gar keine hatte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gehe ich jetzt eigentlich recht in der Annahme, daß die aktuellen JP Modelle (wie FB) der Ultegra und Biomaster nicht so toll sind, und somit keine High-End-Rollen sind?


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hattest du nich selbst irgendwo mal ganz genau definiert was High-end is und was nich?|supergri


----------



## J-son (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Joa,

ich halte seit gestern endlich meine 3000er Certate (in silber, Hyper Custom) in den Händen, ein Japanmodell, dass mir ein guter Freund aus US mitgebracht hat.
Nachdem hier und anderswo häufig gemutmasst wurde, dass es sich bei der Certate und der Infinity Q um baugleiche Rollen mit verschiedenen Lackierungen handelt, und ich vor der Anschaffung meiner Rolle keine Gelegenheit hatte, ein solches Modell mal zu begrabbeln, bin ich jetzt sehr froh sagen zu können:
Infinity und Certate sind nicht das Gleiche!
Die Certate ist eine absolute Augenweide, und macht einen deutlich solideren Eindruck als die Infinity Q, auch wenn ich die Certate noch nicht gefischt habe, und über das Wickelbild noch nichts sagen kann.
Ich bin fast sicher dass eher die Certate als die Stella zu meiner Lieblingsrolle entwickeln wird, aber man wird sehen...
auf jeden Fall freu' ich mich wie ein Kind auf die nexte Saison!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Markus18 (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Infinity und Certate sind nicht das Gleiche!
> Die Certate ist eine absolute Augenweide, und macht einen deutlich solideren Eindruck als die Infinity Q



An was machst du diese Aussage fest bzw. welche Details lassen dich das denken?

MfG MG


----------



## wilfried (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Joa,
> 
> ich halte seit gestern endlich meine 3000er Certate (in silber, Hyper Custom) in den Händen, ein Japanmodell, dass mir ein guter Freund aus US mitgebracht hat.
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso, seit letzter Woche muß ich meine neue 2500er GS8 auch täglich in die Hand nehmen. Es ist in meinen Augen und vom Gefühl her auch eine sehr schöne Rolle, die meine 2500er Exceler Plus wohl in den Schatten stellen wird. 

Heute kam die 15er Power Pro in oliv an und jetzt bin ich ganz gespannt auf meine 2,10er Black Star CM, dann kann ich alles zum ersten Angelgang zusammenfügen.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, 
ich hab mir jetzt auch ne High-End Rolle gegönnt. Ne stradic gtm-rb#6#6. Das ist das höchste Ende ( also high end) von dem was ich mir mit meinem Taschengeld kaufen kann (  pro monat bleiben gradma 5-10€ über:c:c). Ihr könnt ja rechnen wie lang man da sparen muss wenn man sich ne stella kaufen will.


----------



## wilfried (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab mir jetzt auch ne High-End Rolle gegönnt. Ne stradic gtm-rb#6#6. Das ist das höchste Ende ( also high end) von dem was ich mir mit meinem Taschengeld kaufen kann (  pro monat bleiben gradma 5-10€ über:c:c). Ihr könnt ja rechnen wie lang man da sparen muss wenn man sich ne stella kaufen will.



So hat jeder seine eigene Betrachtungsart von High-End.

Ich muß dir schreiben, daß ich früher denen einen kleinen "Vogel" gezeigt habe, die sich über 300DM für eine Rolle gönnten und nun gehöre ich auch dazu, aber in €uro.

Die Zeit wird kommen#6


----------



## Hooked (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wilfried schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine eigene Betrachtungsart von High-End.
> 
> Ich muß dir schreiben, daß ich früher denen einen kleinen "Vogel" gezeigt habe, die sich über 300DM für eine Rolle gönnten und nun gehöre ich auch dazu, aber in €uro.
> 
> Die Zeit wird kommen#6



Genau so ist es! :q

Man braucht ja auch ein Maß zum vergleichen, für spätere Anschaffungen. So eine Art Referenz.


----------



## J-son (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Markus18 schrieb:


> An was machst du diese Aussage fest bzw. welche Details lassen dich das denken?
> 
> MfG MG



Wirklich festmachen kann ich es nicht, bis jetzt ist es nur ein erster Eindruck (da ich die Rolle noch nicht gefischt habe). Da ich aber bereits eine Infinity der gleichen Grösse fischen durfte, habe ich immerhin zwei "erste Eindrücke" zum Vergleich.
Die Infinity kam mir vom ersten Augenblick an sehr leicht vor, was zwar prinzipiell kein Nachteil ist, bei mir aber einen spielzeugartigen Eindruck hinterlassen hat.
Die Certate wirkt solider, irgendwie metallischer, so wie ich es von meinen Shimano-Rollen gewöhnt bin (die Infinity war die erste Daiwa, die ich in den Händen hatte).
Ein direkter Vergleich folgt hoffentlich zum Anfang der Saison, aber in jedem Falle werde ich nach der Defloration der Certate nochmal ein paar Worte zu meinen Erfahrungen schreiben.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (25. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vergleichst due die Certate Hyper Custom grade mit einer Infinity Q ?

Die normale Infinity Q ist FAST eine normale Certate. Andere Farbe und anderes Getriebematerial - soweit ich weiß. 

Die Hyper Custom ist was ganz anderes. Certate Body - Getriebe vom selben Material was in der Saltiga zu finden ist. Es kann sogar sein, dass die Hyper Custom stärkere Geräusche von sich gibt, wegen dem Getriebematerial. 
Die Certate Hyper Custom könntest du allerhöchstens mit einer Infinity Q XP vergleichen.


----------



## J-son (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, 

andere Farbe und anderes Getriebematerial, wie Du sagst...dann ist die Infinity Q genauso FAST eine normale Certate, wie FAST eine Hyper Custom, oder seh' ich da was zu leger?
Dass in der XP ebenfalls ein Saltiga-Getriebe steckt war mir bekannt, ich hatte die HC bereits andernorts mit ihr verglichen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

guys, ich habe die infinity 3000 und die stinknormale certate 3000 zu hause. ich werde am wochenende mal ein paar vergleichsfotos schiessen.


----------



## J-son (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> guys, ich habe die infinity 3000 und die stinknormale certate 3000 zu hause. ich werde am wochenende mal ein paar vergleichsfotos schiessen.



Coole Sache,

aber dass die beiden sich optisch nur in der Lackierung unterscheiden ist bekannt.
Besser wäre ein Vergleich anhand Deiner Erfahrungswerte mit den beiden Rollen, also evtl Unterschiede im Lauf, Wickelbild, Klang etc., damit kann ich leider noch nicht dienen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich finde Vergleichsfotos von "unter der Motorhaube" am coolsten :g !  
|wavey: Also Detailfotos aus dem Innenraum, unter der Spule und im Getriebegehäuse. Das sieht man dann so richtig was, mal so als Anregung.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich finde Vergleichsfotos von "unter der Motorhaube" am coolsten :g !
> |wavey: Also Detailfotos aus dem Innenraum, unter der Spule und im Getriebegehäuse. Das sieht man dann so richtig was, mal so als Anregung.


 

dann mach doch mal ein paar Fotos......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal ein Beispiel, passend zu den Daiwas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66843&d=1188207151 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66844&d=1188207151 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66845&d=1188207151 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66846&d=1188207186 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=66847&d=1188207186


----------



## rainer1962 (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und was ist infinity und was Certate davon????


----------



## zandertex (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

keins von der Certate


----------



## Living Dead (26. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sieht aus wie ne lowprice daiwa. die sind meiner meinung nach schrott : )


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weis nicht ob es hier schon gesagt wurde, aber bei PLAT ist seit gestern Ausverkauf der "alten" TwinPower.


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob es hier schon gesagt wurde, aber bei PLAT ist seit gestern Ausverkauf der "alten" TwinPower.



Sauerei!
Ich hab noch 27.000 Yen für meine bezahlt! :c

Und wer testet jetzt mal die 2008er TP?


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und wer testet jetzt mal die 2008er TP?


 
DU!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn mir jemand ein Exemplar zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt bin ich gerne bereit in Schweden einen Hardcore-Test zu machen... :m


----------



## Bernhard* (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ein Exemplar zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt bin ich gerne bereit in Schweden einen Hardcore-Test zu machen... :m


 
Wann gehts denn los??
Jägermeister, Bull und Becks nicht vergessen! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn los??
> Jägermeister, Bull und Becks nicht vergessen! :m



Jägermeister #6
RedBull #6
Becks#t - Dann lieber noch ne Hochsitz-Cola mehr... :vik:

Los gehts am 16.04., mal sehen was die Schwedischen hechte so sagen, wir haben auf jeden Fall einiges mit, Robert will ein paar Testruten mitbringen, das wird sicher ein Spaß!!!

Schade das Du und Moped nicht dabei sind, eventuell nächstes mal wieder? schären sind echt geil...

CU Stefan


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So guys,

anbei die Fotos, als erstes mal die Stuecklisten - sind identisch! Bei meiner Certate war noch eine Ersatzspule bei...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=250trgp&s=3

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=350jvau&s=3


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. März 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aufschrauben tue ich sie mit meinen beiden linken haenden aber nicht 

Die Stuecklisten sind identisch, d.h. es sind exakt die gleichen 79 Teile verbaut. Vom Look & Feel habe ich auch keinen Unterschied festgestellt, mal abgesehen, dass die Cerate farblich besser zu meiner VHF passt...#6


----------



## drehteufel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich will mir für meine Berkley Skeletor 2,40m, WG 4-24g, altes Modell, eine Daiwa Certate zulegen. Ich besitze für meine schwerere Rute bereits eine Certate 3000, aus Japan importiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Sinn oder Unsinn soll also nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion sein.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Größe an die Skeletor passen würde...hatte eigentlich mit der 2500er geliebäugelt. Was haltet Ihr davon? Zu groß? Irgendwo glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 2500er dasselbe Gehäuse wie die 3000er besitzt und nur mit einer kleineren Spule ausgestattet ist. Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Dann wäre sie in der Tat zu groß, obwohl sie nur 250g wiegt, was nun wieder nicht viel ist. Die technischen Daten bzgl. Bremskraft scheinen den Verdacht zu bestätigen, dass 2500er und 3000er sowie 1500er und 2000er identische Gehäuse (oder nur Bremsen?) besitzen.
Leider habe ich hier keine Gelegenheit, die verschiedenen Größen mal dranzuschrauben und zu schauen, was mir am besten liegt.
Wie sieht Euer Rat aus?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2500er


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

drehteufel...
ne 2000er reicht vollkommen für die 240iger Skelli aus, ich fische an der Rute entweder diese #6 (ergibt zusammen ne saugeile Combo)  oder ne 2000er Infinity....
nimm mal ne Daiwa Infinity in 2000 in deinem Laden in die Hand
bzw. schraube sie mal an, die Größen sind identisch.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde es so sehen wie Karl Kani oder Rainer. Meiner Meinung nach haben beide Recht:
2500er Shimano oder
2000er Daiwa

Leider fallen Daiwarollen ja im Vergleich zu anderen größer aus, aber wenn man das weiß, kann man das auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer1962: Welche ist Deiner Meinung nach die bessere, die Sephia oder die Certate? Ich bin mit meiner 3000er Certate absolut zufrieden und möchte eigentlich nicht unbedingt eine Shimano...hmm.
@all: Hab die 3000er grade eben mal an die Skeli drangeschraubt, also zu schwer isse jedenfalls nicht. Würde auch gern mal die 2000er dranschrauben und schauen, nur leider hat die hier keiner liegen. Ich ärgere mich hinterher nur, wenn ich die 2000er in Japan bestelle und sie letztlich zu klein ist. Probleme bei größeren Fischen sind doch auch mit der "Kleinen" nicht zu erwarten oder? Bezüglich Bremswirkung meine ich.
Bei der 2000er hat ma 4kg "Bremskraft", bei der 3000er immerhin 7kg. Bedeutet dass, dass ich einem großen Fisch mit der 2000er evtl. nicht genug Paroli bieten kann? Oder was bedeutet diese Angabe überhaupt?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## dani_carp (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke 4kg Bremskraft reichen locker aus. Versuch mal mit der Rute 4kg zu hebeln, das schaffst du mit der Skelli nie im Leben


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Anfangs hatte ich ne 2500er technium FA dran, jetzt baumelt ne Taurus2000SS an der 2,40er Skelli. Die Taurus ist zwar nen Tick schwerer, aber dafür kleiner (Tatsache!) und sieht schicker aus.

nachdem ich die gestern mal wieder bisschen gefettet habe, läuft sie auch wieder wie ne eins. 

Also ne größere Rolle darf da nicht ran!

Ich weiß ja nicht was nen größerer Fisch bei dir ist, aber ich stand vor nen Monat daneben wie ein Freund an der Skelli und Stradic2000 Combo nen Meterhecht in knapp 10min gelandet hat. 

Notfalls hälst du die Spule noch mit der Hand fest, aber wenn's soweit kommt hast du glaube ich ganz andere Probleme... 
Ansonsten darfste dir halt keine leichte Kombo kaufen...

flo


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich bin ich ja Stradic-Fan. Weil sie so einen fixen Einzug hat. Aber in diesem Jahr verließ mich die Erste davon. Nach 3 einträchtig und gemeinsam verbrachten Angeljahren. Sie war nur so lange untergetaucht bis ich den Horni in der Tüte hatte. Danach ging nichts mehr, das holde, gepriesene, geliebte, oft benutzte Stück war F E S T. 
Ich konnte es nicht glauben, ihre Schwester lief noch nebenan. Also versuchte ich mit Öl zu heilen. Ein gefährliches Unterfangen im hüfthohen Salzwasser. Blos die Ölschraube nicht verlieren. Doch es half nichts, sie mußte zum Doktor. 
Auch teure, leistungsfähige, angeblich ganz dichte Rollen, vertragen Bäder im Salzwasser schlecht.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Rosi schrieb:


> Auch teure, leistungsfähige, angeblich ganz dichte Rollen, vertragen Bäder im Salzwasser schlecht.#c


Ich sag jetzt nichts weiter |znaika:, außer daß das auf Dauer eben nicht gut gehen kann, auch nicht mit gut 'ner schließenden Shimano.  
So'ne kleine Spülung, und hin und wieder eine kleine Ölung, verhindern das zuverlässig, ganz sicher. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Probleme bei größeren Fischen sind doch auch mit der "Kleinen" nicht zu erwarten oder? Bezüglich Bremswirkung meine ich.





dani_carp schrieb:


> Ich denke 4kg Bremskraft reichen locker aus. Versuch mal mit der Rute 4kg zu hebeln, das schaffst du mit der Skelli nie im Leben


Das kommt drauf an, was Du machst.
Die Belastungskurve im rechten Winkel zur Rute, wie bei den englishen Pike+Carprods Spezifikationen, da kommt man gut mit (den 4kg) hin, fast 9lbs.
Also wenn man weitgehend senkrecht zur Rute drillt, so wie es normal und abgepuffert sein soll.

Was ganz anders passiert, wenn man Rute und Schnur in eine Linie bringt, dann wirkt ein Kräfteparallelogramm, das die Zugkraft anders verteilt, von der Rute weg zur Rolle hin. Wenn die Rute nur wenig abbekommt, heißt das bei flachem Winkel z.B., daß die Rute 1kg abbekäme und die Rolle das 10fache, also 10kg. 
Ob man das nun braucht oder haben will sei dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall ist es aber eine mögliche Reserve bei einem starken Fisch, und in der Rolle kostet es kaum etwas und auch kaum Gewicht, im Gegensatz zu einer stärkeren Rute. Also ich mag es, wenn die Rolle noch ein bischen mehr abkann und auch übergroßen Fischen Paroli bieten kann.


----------



## drehteufel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt also wie immer verschiedene Meinungen...#c
Jetzt bin ich fast so schlau wie vorher. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass in dem See, wo ich fische, große bis sehr große Marmorkarpfen (80+cm) vorkommen. Die sind eine Plage, an manchen Tagen beim Zandergufieren bekommt man 5 oder 6 unabsichtliche Kontakte mit denen, und wenn die hängen bleiben, dann singt die Rolle in den schönsten (Bremsen-) Tönen. Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt mit einer 2000er meine Bedenken, wenn ich sehe, was die Fische mit meiner 3000er-Bremse anstellen.
Nun ja, wenn Ihr mir versichert, dass das auch die "Kleine" abkann??? Ist nicht die Regel, aber es ist sicher, dass es passieren wird.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

drehteufel,....
habe mit der infinity 2000er schon den ein oder andren Waller gedrillt (größter 161,5cm)und die lebt immer nocht, ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich die Bremse nie voll zuknalle sondern nach dem Anhieb immer öffne um dann mit der Hand die Bremse zu unterstützen, ich drille also eher mit Gefühl und manuell als mit der Bremsmechanik und der Rutenaktion. Ich habe ja Hände und wozu soll ich das Material unnötig belasten|kopfkrat. Natürlich ist die Bremse nicht ganz auf sondern bietet nem 70iger Hecht oder Zander wiederstand, und zwar soviel dass er in der Lage ist bei ner odrentlichen Flucht auch Schnur zu nehmen, steigt mir ein Waller ein (in deinem Fall ja der Karpfen) wird halt weitergeöffnet. Dabei ist es Wurscht ob es ne 2000er olle ist oder ob ich ne 5000er drauf habe. Ist halt mein Stil....
 Auf der andren Seite ist es so...
du fischst ja nicht nur ne Skelli und ne Rolle, sondern deine Combo ist ja abgestimmt. Die Schnur ist also das schwächste Glied in der Kette, ich nehme mal an du wirst da kaum über 10kg gehen.Ne 2000er Rolle (Daiwa Certate, oder auch die Sephia) reisst eher die Schnur als dass die Bremse nachgibt. Ich fische auf solchen combos (also in der WG Klasse) max. 8kg Schnüre, dazu kommt dann das FC/Stahlvorfach mit ebenfalls 7 kg. Durch Wirbel oder direktem anknoten der Schnur ans Vorfach, kommst du vielleicht auf max. 6kg Tragkraft....

Zu Deiner Frage Certate contra Sephia...
die Certate ist ein Arbeitstier, erprobt und du machst nix falsch, die Sephia finde ich schicker weil filigraner  , allerdings bekommst du weniger Schnur drauf (140m 12er 7kg Spiderwire ) und Schnurreserve dürfte bei Marmorkarpfen wesentlich wichtiger sein als ein Kilo mehr an Bremskraft  #6,

um konkret zu werden...
in diesem Falle (mit den zu erwartenden Karpfen) würde ich zur Certate tendieren.
wenn man natürlich die Bremse vorher zudreht und mit nem Gewicht einstellt und diese dann beim Fischen, insbesondre im Drill nicht mehr bewegt (soll es ja geben #c), dann musst du ne 3000er draufmachen, allerdings brauchst du dann auch ne andre Rute und ne 25 kg Schnur.....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> große bis sehr große Marmorkarpfen (80+cm)





Groß fängt bei Marmors bei 130+ oder so an, und die gehen mit der 2000er Daiwa prima...

Das Du den Fisch damit landen kannstist kein Thema, wie es der Rolle hinterher geht eine andere Frage. Aber nach einem Marmor von der Größe ist eine gewisse Schädigung der Rolle nicht zu vermeiden, 80cm-Fische kannst Du bedenkenlos drillen, da passiert normalerweise garnix...


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....die Sephia finde ich schicker weil filigraner  , allerdings bekommst du weniger Schnur drauf (140m 12er 7kg Spiderwire ) und Schnurreserve dürfte bei Marmorkarpfen wesentlich wichtiger sein als ein Kilo mehr an Bremskraft #6,


 
Kleiner Tipp: Sephia und Fireblood sind baugleich, also kann man sich prima eine Fireblood E-Spule draufschrauben und das Kapazitätsproblem ist gelöst.

Zur Rollengröße: Bei Shimano ist der Unterschied zwischen 2500 und 3000 ein Fake. Die Bodys sind komplett gleich nur die Spulen sind unterschiedlich groß. Die 1500, 2500 und 3000 unterscheiden sich im Gewicht nur um jeweils 5g. Alles klar?

Uli


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Zur Rollengröße: Bei Shimano ist der Unterschied zwischen 2500 und 3000 ein Fake. Die Bodys sind komplett gleich nur die Spulen sind unterschiedlich groß. Die 1500, 2500 und 3000 unterscheiden sich im Gewicht nur um jeweils 5g. Alles klar?



Gilt aber nicht ganz für alle Shimano-Modelle.

Bei der Twin Power 2005 ist der Body der 3000er und 4000er Größe identisch, sowie der Body der 2500er und C3000er.

Nur am Rande.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli...
ich habe nur eine C3000er Stella 08er Modell und da kann ich das bestätigen (2500er Body) mit größerer Spule, was die "restlichen" 3000er betrifft weiß ich das nicht, da ich nur 1000er, 2000er, 2500er die besagt C3000 und 4000er habe. Die Spulen von Fireblood und Sephia austauschen ich weiß nicht ob das funzt, die Modelle sehen zwar gleich aus, ich habe aber keine Fireblood und kann das dementsprechend auch nicht sagen. So wie ich Dich aber kenne weisst du das ganz genau und dann wäre es richtig genial #6
ich muss da mal zu meinem Dealer gehen um das mal zu checken, dann wäre nämlich ne neue Spule fällig:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Shimano gibt es zwei 3000er Modelle.
C3000 baut auf die 2500er Größe ("C" means "Compact size body". C3000 has 2500 size body with 3000 size spool.. // bass.jp)
3000 ist eine 4000er Größe


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gilt aber nicht ganz für alle Shimano-Modelle.
> 
> Bei der Twin Power 2005 ist der Body der 3000er und 4000er Größe identisch, sowie der Body der 2500er und C3000er.
> 
> Nur am Rande.


 
Ja nee ist klar,

ich habe mich jetzt natürlich auf die im moment im deutschen Fachhandel erhältlichen Modelle bezogen.

Wobei ein Freund von mir eine 3000 Stella aus den USA fischt und die hat einen 2500 Body.



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Uli...
> Die Spulen von Fireblood und Sephia austauschen ich weiß nicht ob das funzt, die Modelle sehen zwar gleich aus, ich habe aber keine Fireblood und kann das dementsprechend auch nicht sagen. So wie ich Dich aber kenne weisst du das ganz genau und dann wäre es richtig genial #6
> ich muss da mal zu meinem Dealer gehen um das mal zu checken, dann wäre nämlich ne neue Spule fällig:vik:


 
Natürlich weiß ich das ganz genau...:m Die Spulen von Sephia und Fireblood sind zwar innen etwas unterschiedlich, aber nur auf den ersten Blick. Die Achsen und Bremssysteme sind identisch und somit lassen sich die Spulen problemlos tauschen. Ich habe das ein paar mal gemacht und die Sephia wurde zur Fireblood und die Fireblood zur Sephia....


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei Shimano gibt es zwei 3000er Modelle.
> C3000 baut auf die 2500er Größe ("C" means "Compact size body". C3000 has 2500 size body with 3000 size spool.. // bass.jp)
> 3000 ist eine 4000er Größe




Ist das vielleicht nur bei den jap. Shimanos so?

Bei der Stella verhält es sich ja hierzulande so wie von Sundvogel beschrieben. Die 3000er hat den Body der 2500er. Schwer zu sagen, denn es gibt wenig Euro-Rollen mit ner 3000er Größe. Die TechniumFB fällt mir noch ein, die nennt sich dann aber wieder 3000S.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie auch immer, ich wollte mir nee 1500 und nee 3000 anschaffen, weil meine alte TP 3000 F eigentlich die ideale Größe für fast alles hatte und habe mir stattdessen E-Spulen für Sephia und Stella besorgt....


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Chrizzi hat schon Recht, bei Shimano haben bei den Japan Modellen, die C 3000 den Body der 2500 er und eine 3000 er Spule, die 3000 er haben einen 4000 Body mit der 3000 er Spule, was bedeutet, robusteres Getriebe aber mehr Gewicht.
Anhand der Schnurfassungen und der Gewichte kann man die Typen aber rausfinden.
Uli meine 3000 er Twinpower ist auch son Clone in C Grösse, falls Du mal nen Grössenvergleich brauchst.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ... falls Du mal nen Grössenvergleich brauchst.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Wie meinst du das denn bitte?;+

Brauche ich nicht, für solche Fälle habe ich mein ziemlich unbestechliches Gedächtnis und ich habe schon TPs und Stellas gefischt, lange bevor andere mit der roten Kaffeemühle an der Küste rumgerannt sind.:q Macht ja nix... Jugendsünden:m

"Were only gonna die from our own arrogance." (Greg Graffin)





Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Müsste mich auch wundern, wenn Du irgendwas vergisst.

Diese "Belehrungen" waren auch nicht unbedingt für Dich gedacht.
Folgen ja auch Member diesem Thread die die Rollen noch nicht alle kennen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer stellt eigentlich mal seine Stella, Fireblood, Sephia, Aspire, Exist, Branzino, Certate, Infinity usw. für einen richtigen Vergleichsbelastungstest zur Verfügung? |wavey:  
Wollen doch mal richtig exakt mechanisch feststellen, was die wirklich aushalten und welche wie gut sind, bzw. wie große Fische man damit hochgerechnet fangen kann? Heile bleiben werden die im wesentlichen natürlich schon ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da du dich ja mit allen am besten auskennst, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du zunächst mal an deinen Rollen testest...


----------



## fish4fun (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ihr Spezies,

hat einer vielleicht noch eine Daiwa Capricorn 4000A über?|wavey:
 Bräuchte nur die Rolle, Spule hab ich noch. Bezugsquellen oder alternative Vorschläge nehme ich natürlich auch gerne entgegen.

Die Rolle hat mich am meisten mit Ihrer Wurfweite an einer leichten Spinnrute überzeugt.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## sp!nner (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frage an euch Highendfischer...
haben Sephia,Aegis,Certate usw. eigentlich von Haus aus ne Ersatzspule??
Ich weiss nur von Stella das ne Extraspule dazu gekauft werden muss/keine beim Rollenkauf dabei ist. |rolleyes


----------



## mirolino (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein da ist leider keine dabei!


----------



## zokky (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei den Preisen sollte das eigentlich Selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Frage an euch Highendfischer...
> haben Sephia,Aegis,Certate usw. eigentlich von Haus aus ne Ersatzspule??
> Ich weiss nur von Stella das ne Extraspule dazu gekauft werden muss/keine beim Rollenkauf dabei ist. |rolleyes


 

Nope. Wenn du eine Rolle aus Japan bekommst wird da keine Ersatzspule bei sein. 
Du kannst aber eine Spule ohne Probleme nachkaufen. 

Warum sollte da eine Ersatzspule bei sein? Du hast die Rolle an einer Rute und los geht's. Daher gibt es (leider) keine Ersatzspule, weil sie ansich nicht benötigt werden. 

Aber irgendwie wäre es trotzdem schön eine Spule mit einer anderen Schnur zu haben (Mono/Geflecht).


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Letzendlich müsste man ja zwangsläufig die Ersatzspule auch mitbezahlen, wenn man sie nicht braucht. Mich würde das schon stören, ich wechsel keine Rollen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Letzendlich müsste man ja zwangsläufig die Ersatzspule auch mitbezahlen, wenn man sie nicht braucht. Mich würde das schon stören, ich wechsel keine Rollen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 

Da hast du Recht. Das wird auch der Grundgedanke sein, warum da keine Spule bei ist - es ist halt *eine* Combo und kein Wechselparadis.


----------



## sp!nner (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nuja, da habt ihr schon recht,ich mag weder Rollentausch an den Ruten noch stehe ich auf dauernd spulenwechsel-trotzdem hätte ich nichts gegen eine Spule mit Geflecht und eine mit Mono/FC. Zumal auch im Winter mal gefischt wird und hier ne Mono wohl fast Pflicht ist.
War ja auch nur ne Frage da ich das bisher nur von der Stella kenne. #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie, hast du etwa keine seperaten Wintercombos spinner?  

flo


----------



## sp!nner (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Wie, hast du etwa keine seperaten Wintercombos spinner?
> 
> flo



Wenn du Billigstzeugs meinst wo man auch mal zertreten könnte - > nein!  Soviel Geld hab ich dann doch nicht  über. |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zokky schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen sollte das eigentlich Selbstverständlich sein.



Für was?

Könnte auch ein Holzkistchen mit dabei sein, aber warum?

Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben ist die Rolle ja meist fest an einer Rute, dementsprechend wird die Schnur gewählt, fertig.

Und wenn man doch eine möchte kann man ja nachkaufen!

Finde ich besser als wenn von meinen "älteren" Rollen jeweils noch 1 oder 2 Ersatzspulen unbenutzt im Keller liegen, die ich aber erstmal mit bezahlt habe...


----------



## zokky (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für was?

Könnte ja sein das die Spulenkante mal beschädigt wird, zB beim Transport oder das einem die Rolle mal aus der Hand fällt wenn man auf glitschigen Steinen ausrutscht.
Oder beim Hängerlösen und überdehnen der Schnur(Monofil).
Da ist man froh über eine E-Spule, sofern man eine bespulte mit am Wasser hat.
Ist auch die Frage ob nach Jahren noch E-Spulen zu bekommen sind und wenn zu welchen Preisen.


----------



## sp!nner (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann mal weiter im Text... |bla:
Hab mir ne leckere Steez Kingbolt gegönnt und suche das passende Röllchen in schwarz, schwarz/rot, schwarz/silber .. dazu.






Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die Daiwa Aegis 




Daiwa Certate 07 Vintage Custom 1503




Shimano Sephia 2500 S





Twinpower MGS ?





Shimano Soare ?





Fischt jemand eine/mehrere dieser Rollen und kann was dazu sagen?? Evtl. andere Vorschläge?? Preislich bis/um die 200€..
m.M. nach bestes P/L-Verhältnis und auch gute Optik/Grösse hat die Certate Vintage Custom! 

PS.Stella etwas zu teuer/Farblich nicht passend und Steez leider ne Nr. zu teuer!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die Sephia. Die ist weitestgehend baugleich mit der Fireblood. Optisch sind die Rollen identisch.

Das ist ein feines Röllchen, aber preislich doch etwas über deinem Limit


----------



## sp!nner (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist ein feines Röllchen, aber preislich doch etwas über deinem Limit



Oben steht doch bis/um die 200€ - die Sephia kostet 201€ bei bass.jp, also noch im Preisrahmen. Das sind übrigens alle Aufgelisteten (teuerste glaub um die 220€) sonst hätte ich sie weggelassen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deine Frage ist etwas schwierig, weil kaum jemand die Rollen direkt vergleichen kann. Die Soares, Sephia und co. sind zwischen Stella und TP angesiedelt. Da Shimano für eine recht hohe Qualität steht in diesem Sektor, kann man da kaum was falsch machen.
Zum ewigen Glaubenskrieg ob Daiwa oder Shimano kann ich nichts beitragen, weil ich nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit Daiwa, diese schon lange nicht mehr fische, allerdings kann sich ja die Qualität gesteigert haben, da Daiwa ja den Schrott über Spro und andere vertreibt.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zokky schrieb:


> Für was?
> 
> Könnte ja sein das die Spulenkante mal beschädigt wird, zB beim Transport oder das einem die Rolle mal aus der Hand fällt wenn man auf glitschigen Steinen ausrutscht.
> Oder beim Hängerlösen und überdehnen der Schnur(Monofil).
> ...



|good: Alleine aus Ersatzgründen, eine E-Spule läßt sich auch leichter in der Tasche oder Rucksack mitnehmen als eine 2.Rute, vermittelt ein gutes Gefühl. Bei einem Abriss, unvorgesehenen fiesen Tüdel etc. wechselt man einfach cool ## die Spule, anstelle verärgert den Angeltag abzubrechen oder gar genervt eine Stunde "mit rumzumachen". Wenn ich sehr häufig auf Steinpackungen fische, wird der E-Spulenpreis sogar ein wichtiger Faktor bei einer häufigen Nachbeschaffung, denn selbst so eine klitzekleine Macke stört schon bzw. schädigt das Geflecht, da müßte man eigentlich wechseln.

Außerdem bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige, der verschiedene Schnüre auf einer Ruten+Rollencombo fischt, für eine optimale Anpassung an Köder und Gegebenheiten bringt das einige Vorteile, sage nur grüne oder gelbe Geflochtene (besser beide! ), dünne Mono als Alternative für kleine Köder, oder eine besonders abriebsfeste wenn es an die Steine geht, eine versiegelte am Winterabend. Das nenne ich stressfrei! :m

Ich bin jedenfalls *"Pro-E-Spule"*! 

Eine strikte Zuordnung Rute+Rolle+Eine_Schnur geht dann ganz gut, wenn man ein bestimmtes Gewässerareal befischt und sich dabei nichts ändert. Optimal ist Boot, da ändert sich nur das Wasser drumrum, und weiter draußen auf dem See gar nicht.
Dagegen beim Rumturnen an verschiedensten, möglichst unzugänglichen und selten frequentierten Gewässerbereichen passiert einfach mehr, man hat ja meist noch nicht einmal eine gute Wurfposition.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja viel Lärm um nix...

Wenn man eine E-Spule braucht, kann man die ja problemlos käuflich erwerben. So what???


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also rein von deinen optischen Ansprüchen würde auch ne Tica Taurus passen.
Auch wenn sie preislich etwas unter den anderen Modellen anzusiedeln ist.






flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Oben steht doch bis/um die 200€ - die Sephia kostet 201€ bei bass.jp, also noch im Preisrahmen. Das sind übrigens alle Aufgelisteten (teuerste glaub um die 220€) sonst hätte ich sie weggelassen!


 
Versand plus Zoll sind mir schon etwas über den 200€.
Bin momentan auch am Überlegen was ich mir in 2000/2500er Größe kaufen soll.

mfg Flo


----------



## sp!nner (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rollenpreis Flo,Rollenpreis-deshalb auch das Limit da ich weiss was noch an Versand,Zoll&Co. dazu kommt...
Thema Ersatzspule, @Det , sehe ich genauso! Fische mal vom Ufer,mal vom Boot und beim Einsatz verschiedener Köder, mal HardBaits mal Jigs sind verschiedene Schnüre bzw. mal Mono mal Geflecht nicht verkehrt. #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann kann man sich ja eine Ersatzspule dazu kaufen. Für jeden anderen, der sie nicht brauch würde der Preis pro Rolle so um die 30-100€ steigen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man eine E-Spule braucht, kann man die ja problemlos käuflich erwerben. So what???


Da muß ich jetzt aber ein wenig grinsen.  Meine erste bessere Shimano, ein Japan-Modell, wurde in 2 Exemplaren im Jahre 2000 von einem Rostocker Händler zum MeFo-Fischen gekauft, mit dem dicken Versprechen, das E-Spulen kein Problem wären. Aber ... daraus wurde nichts.
Immerhin hat er es Anf. 2002 dann geschafft (=nach 2 1/2 Jahren!) und intensiver "Verfolgung" :g von mir, unter großen Anstrengungen aus seinem Gesamtlagerbestand wenigstens 2 brauchbare aber nicht passende untypisierte 0/8/15 4000er E-Spulen herauszuwühlen. Inzwischen war der Laden umgezogen, umfirmiert zu RodsWorld, und manches geändert, incl. großes Shimano-Center, aber eine E-Spule dafür? #d
Also ich bin da aus Erfahrung skeptisch, habe bisher auch bei keinem der von mir besuchten größeren Händler einfach so Ersatzspulen für die besseren Ü200-Rollen im Regal gestapelt herumliegen gesehen.  Und dem Vernehmen nach incl. der besuchten Händler hat Shimano sich in der Zeit servicetechnisch nicht gerade verbessert. ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich ja eine Ersatzspule dazu kaufen. Für jeden anderen, der sie nicht brauch würde der Preis pro Rolle so um die 30-100€ steigen.


Darin liegt da die Abzocke. Bei JP-Modellen kommst Du i.d.R. kaum an Ersatzspulen, s.o. z.B. 
Dann kostet eine E-Spule nicht soviel, alleine weil sich die zwischen den Rollen kaum unterscheiden, korrosionsfeste Materialien und Beschichtungen sind inzwischen Standard.

Wenn die gleich mitgefertigt werden und 2 zusätzlich mit in die Packung kommen, bezahlt man dafür nur den Herstellungspreis mehr, der ist vlt. 1EUR p. Spule? Da die in der selben Packung liegen und als 1 Produkt gehandelt werden, kann der Handel die auch nicht mehr separat verteuern, nämlich einzeln kaufen, lagern, vertickern. Das treibt nämlich den Preis hoch, wegen dem extra kaufmännischen Produkt, das separat "angefaßt" werden muß. Das es kostet, verstehe ich, alleine das aufwendige Listen in der Produktliste und Katalog. :g Dann die Angst, daß die liegen bleiben und veralten, gibt ja auch Leute, die wollen keine.  Wieviel soll der Kaufmann separat ordern?
Das exakt vergleichbare Spulen aber für Preise bis 15 EUR locker gewinnbringend verkauft werden können, ist auch zu finden. Von daher finde ich den E-Spulen-Abzocke noch schlimmer als im Preis hochgetriebene Rollen. 

Ist aber wohl üblich, schließlich "machen das alle so", bei Lamy zahle ich für eine neue Füllerkappe auch den halben Preis vom kompletten neuen Füller, und daher "lohnt es sich dann gar nicht", also nimmt "man lieber" den neuen Füller. ("O-Ton" Verkäuferin) Und schwups, schon wieder ist die Logistik um ein E-Teil herumgekommen, und hat ein komplettes neues Standardprodukt vertickt :m.
So läuft das! :g

Jetzt hab ich sie aber ausgetrickst. Erst habe ich den neuen Füller mitgenommen, für meine Frau. Dann aber, als die Beschenkte feststellte, daß der neue Füller ja doch nicht so schön schreibt und ungewohnt ist, gegenüber den beiden alten mit der kaputten Kappe (also Rollentechnisch gesehen sind die beiden eingelaufen ), da bin ich nochmal hin und habe die "kein Problem" Füllerkappen auch noch gekauft, wegen "kein Problem" mit dem Nachbestellen ja von neuen Füllern genommen, die jetzt unbekappt herumliegen. Mal sehen, ich geh da ja wieder hin. :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da muß ich jetzt aber ein wenig grinsen.  Meine erste bessere Shimano, ein Japan-Modell, wurde in 2 Exemplaren im Jahre 2000 von einem Rostocker Händler zum MeFo-Fischen gekauft, mit dem dicken Versprechen, das E-Spulen kein Problem wären. Aber ... daraus wurde nichts.
> Immerhin hat er es Anf. 2002 dann geschafft (=nach 2 1/2 Jahren!) und intensiver "Verfolgung" :g von mir, unter großen Anstrengungen aus seinem Gesamtlagerbestand wenigstens 2 brauchbare aber nicht passende untypisierte 0/8/15 4000er E-Spulen herauszuwühlen. Inzwischen war der Laden umgezogen, umfirmiert zu RodsWorld, und manches geändert, incl. großes Shimano-Center, aber eine E-Spule dafür? #d
> Also ich bin da aus Erfahrung skeptisch, habe bisher auch bei keinem der von mir besuchten größeren Händler einfach so Ersatzspulen für die besseren Ü200-Rollen im Regal gestapelt herumliegen gesehen.  Und dem Vernehmen nach incl. der besuchten Händler hat Shimano sich in der Zeit servicetechnisch nicht gerade verbessert. ;+


 

Komisch, ich habe am Dienstag nach Pfingsten eine E-Spule für meine Stella geordert und Donnerstag war sie da. Kein Problem.


----------



## fish4fun (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Spezies,
> 
> hat einer vielleicht noch eine Daiwa Capricorn 4000A über?|wavey:
> Bräuchte nur die Rolle, Spule hab ich noch. Bezugsquellen oder alternative Vorschläge nehme ich natürlich auch gerne entgegen.
> ...



Hallo nochmal,

da hab ich wohl Pech gehabt mit einer Ersatzrolle. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einen Rollentipp für mich mit hoher Übersetzung und Weitwurfeigenschaft. Habe nix dagegen wenn etwas mehr Schnur drauf passt um sie auch mal mit zum Salzwasserfischen zu benutzen.

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe am Dienstag nach Pfingsten eine E-Spule für meine Stella geordert und Donnerstag war sie da. Kein Problem.


Kann es sein, daß es da ein paar markante Unterschiede gibt? 
Wo bestellt Du? Vlt. bei dem einzigen Shimano-Händler in DE, der bevorzugt beliefert wird? Und eine DE-Modell Rolle?


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß es da ein paar markante Unterschiede gibt?


 
Das kann natürlich gut sein...

Aus welchem Land das Modell kommt spielt überhaupt gar keine "Rolle". Ich habe halt einen vernünftigen Fachhändler.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Aus welchem Land das Modell kommt spielt überhaupt gar keine "Rolle". Ich habe halt einen vernünftigen Fachhändler.



Darf man fragen welchen? Bei Ersatzteilen zu Japan-Modellen habe ich bisher auch immer in Japan bestellt, weil sonst nix zu bekommen war. Oder hastdu da einen Tip für uns?

CU Stefan#h


----------



## sp!nner (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einen Rollentipp für mich mit hoher Übersetzung und Weitwurfeigenschaft. Habe nix dagegen wenn etwas mehr Schnur drauf passt um sie auch mal mit zum Salzwasserfischen zu benutzen.



Stradic 4000 FB-(zwar kein Highend aber ne klasse Rolle) #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welchen? Bei Ersatzteilen zu Japan-Modellen habe ich bisher auch immer in Japan bestellt, weil sonst nix zu bekommen war. Oder hastdu da einen Tip für uns?


 
Kriegst ne PN.

Uli


----------



## drehteufel (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, ich habe es heute getan!!! 
Das zweite Mitglied der Certate-Familie kann sich aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne zu mir auf den Weg machen. Ist eine 2500er für meine 2,40er Skelli geworden, mein ursprünglicher Favorit. Habe heute den Vergleich machen können und 2000er und 2500er drangeschraubt.
Fazit: Sofort gefiel mir von der Ausgewogenheit her die Kombination mit der 2500er am besten, zumal die Skelli nicht grade die leichteste Rute ist.
Falls doch mal irgendwann eine kleinere Rolle fällig wird: Die Familie darf ruhig weiterwachsen. |rolleyes
Einige von Euch schwören auf die Ron Thompson Dyna Cable als Geflecht. Wie schneidet die im Vergleich zur Stroft GTP ab? Kann sie ihr das Wasser reichen? Bis zu welchem Durchmesser kann man runtergehen für die feinere Fischerei mit Kopytos von 5-8cm an der Skelli? Her mit Euren hochgeschätzten Tipps. |bla:

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo an alle #h

Meinen Benutzer/Profil-Namen habe ich nicht zufällig gewählt … |rolleyes
Da ich mich schon immer für die Technik-Details interessiert habe, nehme ich auch fast jede Rolle, die ich in die Hände bekomme, bis zum letzten Einzelteil auseinander und setze sie wieder zusammen.
Im *"High End"* - Bereich der Stationärrollen gibt es für mich nur eine klare Empfehlung:
Die *DAIWA "Saltiga"*-Serie. Diese Rollen sind wirklich *stabil*, *salzwasserfest* & haben einen *perfekt ausgewuchteten Rotor*.
Das *"Hyper-Digigear-Power-Getriebe"* der großen "Daiwa Saltiga Z 6500 H Dogfight" - Meeres-Spinn- & Pilk-Rolle hat mit Abstand das stabilste Getriebe, welches mir jemals unter die Finger gekommen ist #r.
Es ist - im Unterschied zu einigen anderen Fabrikaten der Oberklasse - aus Edelstahl (z.T. auch TiN-beschichtet) und hat ein gefrästes Getrieberad aus "Marine-Bronze", welches in jedem Fall stabiler und langlebiger als ein Messing-Getrieberad ist. (Bronze ist härter als Messing, "frißt" aber (genau wie Messing) den Stahl nicht.) Eine Achse aus 6,5mm Edelstahl ist "an Bord".
Die rechts/links-Kurbelmontage erfolgt nicht über eine durchgesteckte Kurbelachse, sondern über 2 im Durchmesser und Verlauf verschiedene Gewinde. Das voluminösere Linksgewinde (man will ja nicht ins "Leere" drehen :q) für die linke Seite überwindet 5 Umdrehungen bis zum Anschlag (was ich als untere Grenze einschätze) und liegt vorn an. Wird die Kurbel rechts montiert, so greift das in der Kurbel hinter dem Linksgewinde befindliche Rechtsgewinde auf der Antriebswelle, welche aus der rechten Gehäuseseite etwas weiter heraus ragt und natürlich auf das etwas kleinere Rechtsgewinde angepaßt ist.
Obwohl ich auch die *Shimano-Stellas* (bis zur 20000), *Van Staal*, *Ryobi*, *Accurate* usw. kenne, welche auch sehr schöne Modelle sind, komme ich klar zu dem oben genannten Fazit.
Manche Leute stört es, daß die *DAIWA-"Saltiga"*-Rollen nicht so geräuschlos und "butterweich" laufen, wie z.B. die *"Certate"*- oder *"Infinity"*-Serie. Dies hängt mit den härteren Materialien des Getriebes zusammen – ist also eher ein hör/fühlbares Qualitäts-Kriterium. Obwohl *"Certate"* & *"Infinity"* Metall-Rollen sind, fühlen sie sich aber auf Grund ihrer "Spezial-Leichtmetall-Legierungen", gepaart mit geringeren Rotor-& Gehäuse-Wandstärken und daraus resultierenden sehr geringen Gewichts-Werten, im Gegensatz zu den solideren *"Saltigas"* gleicher Größenklasse eher wie "Spielzeug" an.
Die oft gestellte "Preisfrage" ist natürlich beim *"Dogfight"*- Modell frustrierend #q.
In Deutschland kommt die *"Dogfigth"* mit einer UVP von 999;-€ daher :v.
Deshalb habe ich mich natürlich vor dem Kauf im Internet informiert.

*Mein Tip:* Entweder per Direktimport aus Japan (dort geht es ab ca. 550 € los), wobei hier noch Steuer und viel Porto, sowie Einfuhrzoll dazu kommen. Sollte es zum unwahrscheinlichen Garantiefall kommen, wird es bei dieser Variante aber unter Umständen schwierig |kopfkrat. Daher *Variante 2*:
Bei http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de gibt es die Rolle ab 869,-€ und es ist sogar eine "Preis vorschlagen"-Funktion vorhanden, welche ich auch genutzt habe :q. Außerdem hat es den Vorteil, daß die in Deutschland geltenden Verbraucherschutzgesetze wirken |znaika:. Unabhängig davon, gibt DAIWA bei Vorlage des Original-Kaufbeleges *"lebenslange Garantie"*. (Ich hoffe nur, daß damit mein Leben und nicht das der Rolle gemeint ist :q) 
Allerdings solle man direkt auf die Händler-Internetseite gehen, da im Ebayshop des selben Verkäufers ein viel höherer Ausgangspreis angegeben wird |kopfkrat.

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=10755

Mit vielen Grüßen #h


*p.s.: Die ultimative Rolle besteht meiner Meinung nach nur aus 2 Materialien:
-Getriebe & Achse aus geschmiedetem Edelstahl mit TiN-Beschichtung.
-Gehäuse, Rotor, Bügel, Spule, Kurbel, Schrauben & Kleinteile aus Titan.
-Eine Hohlachse von ca.12 mm Durchmesser und ca. 3 mm Wandstärke wäre auch nicht schlecht. #6

Wer keine 850g-Rolle "bewältigt", sollte mal seine degenerierte Muskulatur trainieren |jump:*


----------



## donlotis (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DAIWA6500Dogfight:

Sehr schöne und objektive Beschreibung der Rolle, an der würde ich ja mal gerne drehen und kurbeln... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## J-son (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo,

das "seidenweiche" fällt bei den Saltigas wohl aus - wird aber durch den turbinenähnlichen Klang des Getriebes (imho) bei Weitem wieder wettgemacht!
In den High-End-Segmenten hat Shimano MICH als Kunden jedenfalls verloren.



DAIWA6500Dogfight schrieb:


> *
> Wer keine 850g-Rolle "bewältigt", sollte mal seine degenerierte Muskulatur trainieren *




...allerdings kann DAS nur ein schlechter Scherz sein! Soviel wiegt meine ganze Spinncombo nicht...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo an alle Spezialisten#h
kennt jemand diese Rolle?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20333&hasJS=true
Ist sie tatsächlich so gut wie die Bewertungen?
Kann man die zum Spinnfischen oder Gufiangeln empfehlen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> In den High-End-Segmenten hat Shimano MICH als Kunden jedenfalls verloren.




Sehe ich ähnlich, die Stabilitätder Daiwa-Rollen hat mich hier auch deutlich mehr überzeugt...#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DAIWA6500Dogfight schrieb:


> Besonders das "Hyper-Digigear-Power-Getriebe" der großen "Daiwa Saltiga Z 6500 H Dogfight" - Meeres-Spinn- & Pilk-Rolle hat mit Abstand das stabilste Getriebe, welches mir jemals unter die Finger gekommen ist
> 
> *Wer keine 850g-Rolle "bewältigt", sollte mal seine degenerierte Muskulatur trainieren*


 
Wieviel Meter 0,10 Geflecht gehen den darauf? 1000? 2000?

Scheint mir wirklich das optimale zum Küstenspinnfischen zu sein. So eine 45er Mefo sieht da sicher alt aus.

Uli


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na das nenn ich mal High-End!

Ich bräucht auch noch so'n Kaliber.:l

Liegt aber finanziell weit außerhalb des Machbaren, schade.

Das Einzige, was ich mich an diesen Stationär-Meeresungetümen immer irgendwie stört ist dieser alberne "Power-Handle".  Mag vielleicht irgendwie praktisch sein, sieht aber immer ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Scheint mir wirklich das optimale zum Küstenspinnfischen zu sein. So eine 45er Mefo sieht da sicher alt aus.


Wieso?

Als Köderfisch macht sich eine 45 bis 70cm Forelle oder anderer Fisch bestimmt nicht schlecht, dürfte zu keiner Überlastung führen! :q

Einzig den Preis finde ich doch arg hoch, aber ich muß mir ja auch so'ne Heavy-Tools Rollen nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DAIWA6500Dogfight schrieb:


> *Wer keine 850g-Rolle "bewältigt", sollte mal seine degenerierte Muskulatur trainieren |jump:*



Oder einfach die MoreThanBranzino nehmen, wenn eine 3000er Rolle reicht, die hat das selbe Getriebe und wiegt 280g...

Kostet auch nur die Hälfte und scheint recht massiv, meinen letzten Marmorkarrpfen von 1,37 hat sie echt problemlos an Land gebracht... #6

Und fürs Süßwasser ist das schon ein recht harter Fighter, denke mal das reicht als Prüfstein. Nur wenn es auf Wels geht reicht die Rolle nicht, wobei hier das Problem wohl weniger die Kraft als denn die Schnurmenge ist. Aber zum schweren spinnen bin ich damit voll zufrieden... #h

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...anzino_3000/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm

Bisschen Training schadet aber dennoch nicht, wenn man einen zu der Rolle passenden Fisch drillt braucht man die nämlich auch so...:q

CU Stefan


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Stefan,


ist die denn auch salzwassertauglich?


----------



## J-son (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sollte sie eigentlich sein, immerhin sind Branzinos Salzwasserbewohner.
Allerdings gibt es auch Gegenstimmen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich ja, allerdings gab es da mal Bilder in SF (ursprünglich TT) die anders aussahen?

Gabs mal irgendwo Links im Board, glaube Börnie hatte die eingestellt...

Edit: Mist, zu langsam, erst auf Antworten gedrückt, dann Kundengespräch, jetzt war Jason schneller...


----------



## Gummischuh (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> ....und hat ein gefrästes Getrieberad aus "Marine-Bronze"


Sind geschmiedete Getrieberäder letztendlich nicht haltbarer als wie die Gefrästen ? Schließlich wird der Faserverlauf, im Gegensatz zum Fräsen, beim Schmieden ja nicht unterbrochen.
Fräsen hat doch lediglich den Vorteil, dass mit niedrigeren Toleranzen gefertigt werden kann (zu einem wesentlich höheren Preis), wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, ....was bringt mir das bei einer Angelrolle ?
.........Und wieso muss ich immer auf "Antworten" klicken, wenn ich wat fragen will ?|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum ersten Teil Deiner Fragen kann ich leider nicht beitragen, aber:



Gummischuh schrieb:


> .........Und wieso muss ich immer auf "Antworten" klicken, wenn ich wat fragen will ?|rolleyes



ist klar, man muss ja schließlich auch auf START drücken wenn man den PC herunterfahren will...:vik:


----------



## Gummischuh (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> ist klar, man muss ja schließlich auch auf START drücken wenn man den PC herunterfahren will...


Dasnargument !
Dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch, mich mit 'nem kräftigen HALLO zu verabschieden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ist die denn auch salzwassertauglich?


Eins ist eindeutig: Das mit der Dichtigkeit der Rolle gegen das Eindringen von Salzwasser hat Daiwa ganz verworfen (Washable, Inflatable).
Damit sind sie meilenweit entfernt von dem Shimano-Konzept+Ausführung,
wo als ein Spitzentestwert  Rosi z.B. eine Stradic jahrelang andauernd getaucht hat, ohne Wartung, steht weiter oben im Thread. Ich finde das sehr beachtlich was die Shimano Stradic ausgehalten hat, trotz (absehbaren) unschönem Ende. Shimano müßte die eigentlich unbedingt haben, umtauschen, das wäre mal ne wirkliche gute Werbung für das Modell. 

Für Salzwassereignung der normalen Spinrollen gilt nach meiner Analyse der Rollen: Kompetter Satzsieg Shimano vs. Daiwa. 
Wie man eine salzwassertaugliche Rolle mit Flutlöchern designen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. :g 
Wahrscheinlich kenne und habe ich aber nicht die dazugehörige Hochdruckwasch+durchspülanlage, und würde die auch kaum bezahlen mögen. |rolleyes
Eine gedichtete Daiwa-Rolle gibt es erst mit der Saltiga-Familie (s.o.)


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef da hast Du Recht. Ich war früher auch son unvorsichtiger Tiefwater und habe manche Dusche über Ulterga und Twinpower F spülen lassen.
Völlig schmerzfrei die Rollen.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det : Ich will meine 1. Certate neu schmieren. Gibt es für das passende Fett der Weisheit letzten Schluss? Habe viel über PD0 und PD00 Fließfette gelesen, aber auch, dass das Penn-Rollenfett gut sein soll. Welches kannst Du empfehlen?
Und was für Schmiermittel das Schnurlaufröllchen nehmen? Das Nigrin-Motoröl-Gemisch? Oder Ballistol? Oder...?
PS. Heute ist meine 2. Certate eingetroffen, ein kleines 2500er Schätzchen...:l

gruß drehteufel


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, meine alte TP F hat nach drei Jahren tschüß gesagt. Meine alte Stradic dagegen läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## donlotis (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habe viel über PD0 und PD00 Fließfette gelesen, aber auch, dass das Penn-Rollenfett gut sein soll.



Hallo, ich kann das Penn-Rollenfett vorbehaltlos empfehlen. Läßt sich sehr gut 'einarbeiten' und ist sehr langhaftend. Zudem kommt es auch mit Salzwasser gut zurecht.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## melis (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kennt jemand diesen Shop???

http://yastrading.com/

Die Preise sind ganz gut.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> @ Det : Ich will meine 1. Certate neu schmieren. Gibt es für das passende Fett der Weisheit letzten Schluss? Habe viel über PD0 und PD00 Fließfette gelesen, aber auch, dass das Penn-Rollenfett gut sein soll. Welches kannst Du empfehlen?
> Und was für Schmiermittel das Schnurlaufröllchen nehmen? Das Nigrin-Motoröl-Gemisch? Oder Ballistol? Oder...?
> PS. Heute ist meine 2. Certate eingetroffen, ein kleines 2500er Schätzchen...:l
> 
> gruß drehteufel



Entweder du bestellt dir das Fett/Öl von Daiwa, oder machst deine Rolle ganz sauber. Also sämtliches altes Fett/Öl raus und schmierst neu. Solche Mischungen aus unterschiedlichen Fetten/Ölen sind *******.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich will meine 1. Certate neu schmieren. Gibt es für das passende Fett der Weisheit letzten Schluss?


Ein paar "Schmierthreads" gibt es ja schon! :m
Wenn Du kein Orginal-Ersatzfett bekommen kannst, muß das alte raus, wie Chrizzi schon schreibt. Idealer ist natürlich nachschmieren mit dem orginalen, das ist einfacher.

Wenn die Rolle wirklich spürbar schlechter läuft, muß auch der Abrieb und was sich so angesammelt hat raus. Das alte Fett wegen möglicher Unverträglichkeit in der Mischung auch. Wenigstens die wichtigen Laufräder und Achsen müssen abgewaschen werden, sei es Waschbenzin, Petroleum oder lösende Schnellreiniger. Ein neues Fett kommt auch nicht dort hin, wo Reste vom alten sitzen, d.h. der Schmiererfolg wäre nicht wirklich da. ;+

An Fetten kann man von fertigen wie donlotis das schon länger probiert hat, über kommerzielle Standards wie Molykote oder Fließfett Viskosität PD2 sich zu Eigenmischungen vorarbeiten. Dünnflüssige Schmierungen lassen eine Rolle leichter laufen als dickflüssige. Die Nigrin+Ölmischung hat sich schon rumgesprochen.  Solange man nicht eine erhöhte Klebekraft auf einem sehr zickigen Wormshaft braucht, funktioniert die auch sehr gut.

Das Dilemma ist folgendes: Wenn ein Schmiermittel sehr gut klebt, hält es praktisch ewig dort und schmiert immer. Es läuft mit dem Klebeeffekt aber schwer. Anders herum läuft eine dünne Schmierung bis zum extremen Leichtlauföl am leichtesten, ist aber auch am schnellsten weggedrückt.

Unsere Rollen sind jetzt normalerweise leider nicht öldicht, schon gar  nicht gegen sehr dünne und kriechende Öle. Daher werden Fette als Träger der Schmierung benötigt, die nicht "weglaufen". Ein komplett öldichte Rolle könnte man mit Öl befüllen, das wäre optimal.


----------



## drehteufel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@all: Danke für die Schmiertipps, zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, dass ich die Rolle schonmal einfach mit Nigrin-Mehrzweckfett nachgefettet habe, weil ich gelesen habe, dass grundsätzlich in den Rollen zu wenig Fett ist. Jetzt weiß ich, dass das ein Fehler war, 
1. wegen "Don't touch a running system." und 
2. wegen dem Mischen zweier unterschiedlicher Fette. Also werde ich sie auseinanderschrauben und reinigen. Will heute gleich zum Baumarkt, auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen: NIGRIN-Mehrzweckfett, 0W-Motorenöl, Petroleum. 
Kann das Schnurlaufröllchen auch mit dem Gemisch geschmiert werden oder sollte man da das reine Öl oder Ballistol oder doch was anderes nehmen?

@melis:Ich wollte bei yastrading was bestellen, aber Paypal hat vermeldet, dass der Empfänger momentan keine Zahlung empfangen kann, vielleicht zu meinem Glück...Mailnachfrage über alternative Zahlungsmöglichkeiten brachte keine Reaktion des Shops. Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.
Habe dann letztlich bei bass.jp bestellt. Ganz wenige Euros teurer als bei yastrading (bei mir waren es genau 7 Euro), aber dafür perfekt und schnell. Nach 1 Woche war die Rolle da.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Kann das Schnurlaufröllchen auch mit dem Gemisch geschmiert werden oder sollte man da das reine Öl oder Ballistol oder doch was anderes nehmen?


Das geht gut mit dem (dünnen) Gemisch, vor allem wenn Du damit auch immer nachschmierst. Eine Injektionsspitze mit (dicker) Nadel erlaubt auch mal schnell ein nachschmieren, wo man sonst nicht hinkommt bzw. zuviel verschmiert.
Die gibts für 10+10Cent in der Apotheke, und die neuen halten auch Motoröl wunderbar stand! #6

Ballistol wäre nur zum Pflegen der Oberfläche insgesamt zu nehmen, das ist kein Lagerschmiermittel.


----------



## drehteufel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...und dasselbe dünne Gemisch wäre dann für das Getriebe nicht so geeignet wegen dem Rauslaufen??? 
Naja, werde mir wohl ein dünneres Gemisch für das s-Röllchen und ein etwas dickeres fürs Getriebe.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## J-son (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]Ballistol wäre nur zum Pflegen der Oberfläche insgesamt zu nehmen, das ist kein Lagerschmiermittel.



Ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, greift Lack an.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## melis (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Drehteufel

Waren da auch schon die 15 bzw. 25% Rabatt drin?


----------



## drehteufel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, trotz des Rabatts bei yastrading war bass.jp nur kanpp teurer.


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Sind geschmiedete Getrieberäder letztendlich nicht haltbarer als wie die Gefrästen ? Schließlich wird der Faserverlauf, im Gegensatz zum Fräsen, beim Schmieden ja nicht unterbrochen.
> Fräsen hat doch lediglich den Vorteil, dass mit niedrigeren Toleranzen gefertigt werden kann (zu einem wesentlich höheren Preis), wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, ....was bringt mir das bei einer Angelrolle ?
> .........Und wieso muss ich immer auf "Antworten" klicken, wenn ich wat fragen will ?|rolleyes




Hallo Gummischuh #h

Je nach Material sind gefräste Teile öfter auch aus vorher geschmiedeten Blöcken herausgefräst. Das Schmieden (meistens warm - manchmal auch kalt) ist in jedem Fall der beste Weg Metalle wie z.B. Stahl, Titan, Alu, Platin, Gold, Silber, Blei zu verfestigen, da sich beim Schmieden das Gefüge im Material verdichtet, optimal anordnet und letzte Einschlüsse von Verunreinigungen und Gas-Einschlüssen herausgedrängt werden.
Bei Bronze und Messing sieht das wegen ihrer spezifischen Materialeigenschaften etwas anders aus. Sie werden meistens gegossen und für stark beanspruchte Teile erst danach noch einmal "überschmiedet".
Das qualitativ hochwertigste Schmieden z.B. von Messerklingen ist natürlich das "langsame" Schmieden |smash: über dem Holzkohlefeuer. Auch diese Handwerkskunst hat ja im Lande von Daiwa & Shimano eine Jahrhunderte währende Tradition. Trotz Wissenschaft und Hightech sind die "letzten Rezepte & Kniffe" alter japanischer Messer&Schwert-Schmiedekunst bis heute nicht lückenlos aufgedeckt. Da gibt es ja auch im 21.Jhdt auf anderen Gebieten großen KUNSThandwerks noch so manche "Nuß" zu knacken. (Siehe die vor 300 Jahren gebauten Violinen eines Antonio Stradivari oder die Ölfarben eines Albrecht Dürer oder Mathis Gothart-Nithart….ect. ect.)
Ähnlich groß, wie der qualitative Unterschied zwischen einer professionell geschmiedeten Klinge und einer billigen Klinge eines Supermarkt-Küchenmessers (die in 1 Sekunde aus Walzstahl gestanzt wird) ausfällt, ist auch der Unterschied zwischen billigen Druckguß-Getrieberädern inkl. Gußlunkern und solchen aus  geschmiedetem Metall. (Bronze und Messing machen hier wie schon erwähnt Ausnahmen)

Mit vielen Grüßen


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was soll eigentlich dieser 6500 Daiwaklumpen in diesem Thread? Gibt es irgendeinen Fisch in Deutschland bei dem der Einsatz eines solchen Salzwassertrums sinnvoll wäre?


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

95 kg Wels??


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, greift Lack an.




Sicher? Das würde mich aber wundern, das Zeug ist so harmlos, daß kann man angebl. sogar trinken!


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe bislang meine Rollen nach einem Norwegeneinsatz immer außen mit Balistol "konserviert". Zumindest geht bei Penn, Shimano und Avet keine Farbe ab



Habe bisher auch alle Rollen, die am Meer waren äußerlich damit behandelt, auch Ruten. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. #c


----------



## J-son (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sicher? Das würde mich aber wundern, das Zeug ist so harmlos, daß kann man angebl. sogar trinken!



Jo,

lebensmittelecht ist es. Aber Harz ist im Allgemeinen fettlöslich, man sollte also sparsam mit dem Zeux umgehen, und sicher sein, dass keine Reste auf dem Lack verbleiben. Das muss auch nicht für alle Lacksorten zutreffen, aber ich habe die Erfahrung schon öfter gemacht.

GRZ:
J@Y

EDIT: alle anderen Metallteile können natürlich in dem Mittel gebadet werden, oder gar darin eingelegt.


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser 6500 Daiwaklumpen in diesem Thread? Gibt es irgendeinen Fisch in Deutschland bei dem der Einsatz eines solchen Salzwassertrums sinnvoll wäre?



|kopfkrat

Da dieser Thread *"High End Spinnrollen"* und *nicht* *"High End Spinnrollen für deutsche Gewässer"* heißt, dürfte sich dein "intelligenter" Kommentar ja erledigt haben.|gaehn:

:g *Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil* :q


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Daiwa 6500 Dogfight
Danke fürs Einstellen.
Sehr interessant sowas mal zu sehen, was mein Händler sich wahrscheinlich nie ins Regal legen würde.
Gut auch der Link auf den Verkäufer!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## drehteufel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

habe jetzt meine 3000er Certate mit Det's Fett-Öl-Gemisch (NIGRIN+10W-40 Motoröl) gefettet und vorher alles mit Petroleum gereinigt. Jetzt lässt sie sich zwar noch leichter als vorher kurbeln, läuft dafür aber recht rauh, so, als ob irgendwie die Dämpfung fehlt. Man fühlt praktisch das Greifen der Zahnrad-Zähne ineinander. Kann das an dem recht flüssigen Fett-Öl-Gemisch liegen (Konsistenz ist so, wie sie von Det in seiner Anleitung beschrieben wurde)?
Genug habe ich auch rein getan, oder ist vielleicht zu viel zu viel des Guten?
Würde ein Test mit "normalem" unverdünnten NIGRIN-Mehrzweckfett evtl. Abhilfe bringen? 
Habe momentan eine gute Vergleichsmöglichkeit, da ich eine nagelneue Certate 2500 bekommen habe, die läuft wesentlich sanfter.
Für das Schnurlaufröllchen scheint mein Gemisch nicht zu taugen, das macht nach der Schmierung Geräusche. Was nehmt ihr dafür? Motoröl?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr dafür? Motoröl?
> 
> Gruß drehteufel




Ich besorg mir demnächst von Quantum das Hot Sauce oil/grease Packet. Dann muss ich nicht experimentieren und das Zeug von Quantum soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## drehteufel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kriegt man das in D auch? Was hältst Du von dem Penn-Rollenfett und -öl? Soll auch ganz gut sein.
Habe leider beim Auseinandernehmen der Rolle nicht die Stellung der Zahnräder zueinander markiert. Kann der "rauhe" Lauf auch daher rühren, dass da was nicht mehr passt? Wie stellt man den Ursprungszustand wieder her? Durch Probieren? Ganz schön aufwändig bei x-Zähnen.
Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar.
Die Rolle ist jetzt gut 1 Jahr alt, vielleicht 60 Mal gefischt. Kann und möcht mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Abnutzung sein soll...

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier gibts das zum Beispiel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/QUANTUM-HOT-SAUC...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

Kostet so etwa 13€ mit Versand...


----------



## J-son (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Kriegt man das in D auch? Was hältst Du von dem Penn-Rollenfett und -öl? Soll auch ganz gut sein.
> Habe leider beim Auseinandernehmen der Rolle nicht die Stellung der Zahnräder zueinander markiert. Kann der "rauhe" Lauf auch daher rühren, dass da was nicht mehr passt? Wie stellt man den Ursprungszustand wieder her? Durch Probieren? Ganz schön aufwändig bei x-Zähnen.
> Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar.
> Die Rolle ist jetzt gut 1 Jahr alt, vielleicht 60 Mal gefischt. Kann und möcht mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Abnutzung sein soll...
> ...



Wenn ich das so lese, bekomme ich richtig Lust, meine Rollen selbst zu warten...
Weiss jemand, wo man seine Rollen warten lassen kann, bzw was das kostet?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@J-Son
Beim HAV kostet ne Shimano Wartung mit Kugellagerwechsel so 25-40 Euro.
Hängt ja von der Anzahl der Lager ab.
Eine Wartung zu machen, wenn die Lager nicht "durch" sind, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.
Vieleicht für ne Stella oder sowas in der Liga, aber für alles darunter steht der Aufwand nicht im Verhältnis zum Wert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, bekomme ich richtig Lust, meine Rollen selbst zu warten...
> Weiss jemand, wo man seine Rollen warten lassen kann, bzw was das kostet?



Meine Güte, das sind Angelrollen und keine Langstreckenraketen!

Hatte auch erst so meine Bedenken, aber bisher hab ich alle meine Rollen, die mal auseinander waren auch wieder zusammen bekommen. Bis auf eine Quantum, wo irgend so ein blöder Kunststoffstopfen auf der Bügelfeder drauf war. Der ist quer durchs Zimmer geflogen und bis heute verschollen |supergri.

Man sollte sich da nicht so leicht abschrecken lassen, meine ich jedenfalls. Also wenn's Geräusche macht, dann riskier ich auch nen Blick ins Innenleben, ich muss einfach selber sehen, was da los ist und ob die Schmiere noch gut verteilt ist etc.


----------



## J-son (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo,

ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich Angst um mein Leben hätte...aber ich hab' eigentlich echt nicht das Geld für Experimente. Wenn ich also weiss, dass mir jemand meine Rolle für ein paar Euro wartet, werde ich nicht den gesamten Kaufpreis riskieren, indem ich selbst daran rumschraube.
Wenn ich einige male bei jemandem zugesehen habe, der sowas kann, sieht das schon wieder anders aus, aber bis dahin bin ich lieber ein Schisser=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich geh da selber auch nicht bei.
Zuwenig technisches Verständnis.
Und Lust hab ich auch keine dazu.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich geh da selber auch nicht bei.
> Zuwenig technisches Verständnis.
> Und Lust hab ich auch keine dazu.



Also, ich hab mal (so wie von Dir einst vorgeschlagen :q) das Hanseline Fließfett versucht durch die Ölschraube bei ner Technium 2500 zu füllen. Das tat aber bei mir nichts, auch nicht nach sehr viel Kurbelei. Dann habe ich das ganze Ding aufgeschraubt, um zu sehen was da los ist. Das fett war so ziemlich überall in der Rolle, nur da wo es hin sollte war kaum etwas, bzw. garnichts.

Deswegen halte ich es jetzt so, daß ich bei meinen Rollen wenigstens den Rotor abnehme und den Deckel aufschraube, um mit ner kleinen Spritze das Fett da hinzubringen, wo es hinsoll. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich mische jetzt Kugellagerfett mit etwas Öl und spritze das dann durch die "Wartungsöffnung". Funzt prima.
Aber stimmt schon, das Fett pur ist zu dickflüssig.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon, das Fett pur ist zu dickflüssig.



Ja, und ich habe es sogar vorher im Wasserbad auf ca. 40°C erwärmt, aber allein durch das kleine Loch verteilte es sich nicht gut. Das mit dem Öl kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, nimmst du da Motoröl oder Nähmaschinenöl oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Öl hab ich mal aus so nem Modellbauladen mitgenommen.
Feinmechanik Öl steht da drauf. Mehr nicht.


----------



## J-son (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur hat diese Mischung den Nachteil, dass das Gemisch sich mit der Zeit wieder trennt und das Öl aus dem Fett "ausblutet".[...]



Ist das nicht egal? Solange das Öl den Zweck erfüllt hat, das Fett an die richtigen Stellen zu bringen, kann es sich doch hinterher wieder...naja, verflüchtigen, oder wie man das nennen möchte, seinen Zweck hat es doch erfüllt (und auch das Fett dürfte besser am Platz bleiben, wenn es nicht mehr so dünn wie beim Einfüllen ist).
Ist nur so'n Gedankengang, hab' wenig Plan von Mechanik etc.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin

So ist das eben wenn man keine Ahnung hat, wie meinereiner.
Beschäftigst Du dich mit sowas beruflich??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal? Solange das Öl den Zweck erfüllt hat, das Fett an die richtigen Stellen zu bringen, kann es sich doch hinterher wieder...naja, verflüchtigen, oder wie man das nennen möchte, seinen Zweck hat es doch erfüllt (und auch das Fett dürfte besser am Platz bleiben, wenn es nicht mehr so dünn wie beim Einfüllen ist).
> Ist nur so'n Gedankengang, hab' wenig Plan von Mechanik etc.



Ich auch nicht, aber ist es nicht so, daß das Fett das Öl an die richtigen Stellen bringen, bzw. halten soll und nicht umgekehrt?


----------



## J-son (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber ist es nicht so, daß das Fett das Öl an die richtigen Stellen bringen, bzw. halten soll und nicht umgekehrt?



Ich würde sagen nein...das Fett schmiert, das Öl bringt es an die richtigen Stellen.
Wetten würde ich aber nicht darauf...:m

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## KHof (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...und dieses Posting sollte man sich merken!

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo!

Sehr interessant mal sowas vom Fachmann zu lesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Jetzt lässt sie sich zwar noch leichter als vorher kurbeln, läuft dafür aber recht rauh, so, als ob irgendwie die Dämpfung fehlt. Man fühlt praktisch das Greifen der Zahnrad-Zähne ineinander.


Immerhin läuft sie schon mal leichter. 
Das kann neben einer veränderten Zahnradstellung auch ein Unterlegscheibchen/Lagerproblem sein. 
Wie sind die Zahnzahlen auf den Zahnrädern, bei ganzzahligem Verhältnis spielt die Stellung eine größere Rolle. Was bei der Rolle beisteht ist nur ein "Schätzwert" , auf die realen Zahnzahlen kommt es an.



> Kann das an dem recht flüssigen Fett-Öl-Gemisch liegen (Konsistenz ist so, wie sie von Det in seiner Anleitung beschrieben wurde)?
> Genug habe ich auch rein getan, oder ist vielleicht zu viel zu viel des Guten?
> Würde ein Test mit "normalem" unverdünnten NIGRIN-Mehrzweckfett evtl. Abhilfe bringen?


Das kannst Du leicht verifizien, etwas an den in Frage kommenden Kratzstellen abwischen und einfach dickeres Nigrin dazu, ist wegen derselben Basis kompatibel. Wenn sie dann etwas zäher aber nicht mehr rauh läuft, war es das. Zu dünn ist dort ein Problem, wo es sich wieder ver-dünnisiert, also nicht kleben bleibt. Richtig dünn heißt aber auch sehr leicht laufend.



> Für das Schnurlaufröllchen scheint mein Gemisch nicht zu taugen, das macht nach der Schmierung Geräusche. Was nehmt ihr dafür? Motoröl?


Probier es mal ruhig mit Motoröl, auf jeden Fall muß auch der Rest alter Schmierung und evtl. Dreck heraus. Und richtig dick eingelegt sein, Überstände exakt wieder wegwischen. Ich drehe dazu das Schnurlaufröllchen ein paar Sekunden mit einem Stäbchen und wische dabei ab.

Das mit den Verträglichkeiten der Schmiermittel ist sehr wichtig. Das gleiche Zeugs nachschmieren ist einfach. Unbekannte Alte+Neue mischen ist potentiell problematisch, wie Martin es schreibt. Nigrin und Synth.Motoröl funzen sehr gut, kann man für jedes Öl nicht garantieren. Ein gut klebendes aber weich laufendes Fett ist natürlich einfacher und sicherer. Einige gibt es, man muß aber mit den Gegebenheiten leben.


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So Freunde,

habe gestern nach nicht zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis nochmals eine eine komplette Neuschmierung meiner Certate 3000 vorgenommen, Ergebnis: Wesentlich leichterer, aber trotzdem auch rauherer Lauf als der meiner ladenneuen Certate 2500. Schmiermittel diesmal: Penn Rollenfett, so ein rotes, ziemlich dünnes Fett. Wie gesagt, ich habe den Eindruck, dass auch dieses Fett zu dünn ist, um irgendwas zu dämpfen und somit habe ich zwar den leichten Lauf (für mich zu leicht), fühle aber fast jeden Zahn des Getriebes.
Wenn ich mir nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen die Stelle ansehe, wo das große Tellerrad und diese Schnecke von der Spulenachse ineinander greifen, ist dort praktisch kein Fett mehr sichtbar und die Zähne greifen nach meinem Dafürhalten ohne (sichtbaren) Schmierfilm ineinander. Hat ein dickeres Fett eher Chancen, dort zu verbleiben? Dieses "rauhe Gefühl" kommt eben auch erst dann, wenn Tellerrad und Schnecke zusammengesetzt werden, so dass ich diese beiden Teile dafür verantwortlich mache. Die Lager laufen alle sehr leicht und ruhig, auch die Spulenachse lässt sich von Hand sehr sanft bewegen...
@Det: Das mit dem Nigrin pur aufbringen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings den Gedanken wieder verworfen, weil man hier des öfteren hört, dass das Fett pur zu dickflüssig sei. In meinem Fall würde es aber wohl vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen, ich wünsche mir ja einen etwas schwergängigeren, satten Lauf mit mehr Dämfung, eben so, wie er bei den neuen Certates ist. Leider hätte ich den Test mit Nigrin pur vor der Neuschmierung mit dem Penn-Fett machen sollen, jetzt darf ich wieder alles abwaschen...ganz schön nervig.#d
Ich könnte Dir die Rolle aber auch inklusive Explosionszeichnung zur Verfügung stellen, damit Du Dir die Sache mal anschaust...immerhin bist Du auf diesem Sektor eich echter Fuchs. Was meinst Du dazu?;+
Den Lauf meiner Certate kann man in etwa mit dem Verhalten einer zu leichtgängigen Servolenkung vergleichen: Sehr leicht, aber dafür geht das Feeling, der Kontakt etwas verloren. Also dann lieber etwas schwergängigerer (so wie am Anfang...), dafür aber sanfterer Lauf.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen die Stelle ansehe, wo das große Tellerrad und diese Schnecke von der Spulenachse ineinander greifen, ist dort praktisch kein Fett mehr sichtbar und die Zähne greifen nach meinem Dafürhalten ohne (sichtbaren) Schmierfilm ineinander.




Das sollte bei jedem anderen Fett auch so sein, da die Getriebe recht geringe Toleranzen haben - da wird auch ein dickeres Fett rausgedrückt, aber ein ganz dünner Schmierfilm bleibt dazwischen und das reicht, sonst würde sich das original Fett ja auch wegdrücken lassen und du hättest nach einer Umdrehung kein Fett mehr in den Rädern.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz am Rande...

Der rauhe Lauf entsteht auch durch die CRB/ARB-Kugellager. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Lager seiner Rolle notgedrungen gegen Edelstahllager ausgetauscht und schnuppeldiwupp war jedes Klackern und Knirschen weg.
Die modernen Keramiklager laufen einfach etwas hakeliger als echte Metalllager.


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal ganz am Rande...
> 
> Der rauhe Lauf entsteht auch durch die CRB/ARB-Kugellager. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Lager seiner Rolle notgedrungen gegen Edelstahllager ausgetauscht und schnuppeldiwupp war jedes Klackern und Knirschen weg.
> Die modernen Keramiklager laufen einfach etwas hakeliger als echte Metalllager.


 
Das mag sein, jedoch lief die Rolle anfangs auch schön weich. Sollte sich da schon schleichender Verschleiß bemerkbar machen? Immerhin hat sie einige große Fische gesehen und auch bezwungen, unter denen sich auch ein Marmorkarpfen von 1,21m befand und mehrere der ~1m-Klasse.
Der Laufunterschied fällt halt deutlich im Vergleich zur "Neuen" auf. Andererseits stellt sich mir dann die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, fast 300 Euro auszugeben, wenn die Rolle auch nach einem Jahr hinüber ist bzw. die ersten Macken kriegt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir die Rolle aber auch inklusive Explosionszeichnung zur Verfügung stellen, damit Du Dir die Sache mal anschaust...immerhin bist Du auf diesem Sektor eich echter Fuchs. Was meinst Du dazu?;+


Erstmal am besten die (gescannte) Explosionszeichnung, dort kann man evtl. einige Schabestellen erkennen, die machen bei den Excenterläufern auch gerne Probleme.

Bei einer Rolle zum Schmier+Technikvergleich kommen mir natürlich einige nette Ideen :k, aber später, habe heute gerade eine Riesengroße Sache über die Klippe geschubst, erstmal durchatmen ... 



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das mag sein, jedoch lief die Rolle anfangs auch schön weich. Sollte sich da schon schleichender Verschleiß bemerkbar machen? Immerhin hat sie einige große Fische gesehen und auch bezwungen, unter denen sich auch ein Marmorkarpfen von 1,21m befand und mehrere der ~1m-Klasse.
> Der Laufunterschied fällt halt deutlich im Vergleich zur "Neuen" auf.


Verschleiß bei Getrieben ist ein Folgefunktion mangelnder Schmierung sowie kräftiger Belastung. 
Sollte die Schmierung in der Rolle nicht so toll gewesen sein, kann es wirklich schnell gehen. Ich hatte eine angegebenerweise recht neue Certate mal in der Hand, die auch merkwürdig rauh war. 
Das Thema "Regalverkaufsschmierung" hatten wir ja schon öfter, unrühmliche Beispiele gibt es genug. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der rauhe Lauf entsteht auch durch die CRB/ARB-Kugellager. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Lager seiner Rolle notgedrungen gegen Edelstahllager ausgetauscht und schnuppeldiwupp war jedes Klackern und Knirschen weg.
> Die modernen Keramiklager laufen einfach etwas hakeliger als echte Metalllager.


Bei neuen Rollen mit keramisierten Lagern ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen, gibt es im Regal auch feine Unterschiede, die sich auszutesten lohnen.
Bezieht sich der "notgedrungen" Tausch auf stark benutzte Lager, also wurden die ziemlich schnell spürbar schlechter, oder gleich neue?


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier gibts den Link zu einer Explosionszeichnung einer Infinity 3000, sieht identisch aus. Unter "Rollenmaterialien" -> Explosionszeichnung wird man fündig.
http://www.derspinnangler.de/daiwa_infinity_q.htm
Die Zeichnung meiner Certate scanne ich morgen, muss aber vorwarnen: Teilebezeichnungen sind alle japanisch.


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Erstmal am besten die (gescannte) Explosionszeichnung, dort kann man evtl. einige Schabestellen erkennen, die machen bei den Excenterläufern auch gerne Probleme.
> 
> Bei einer Rolle zum Schmier+Technikvergleich kommen mir natürlich einige nette Ideen :k, aber später, habe heute gerade eine Riesengroße Sache über die Klippe geschubst, erstmal durchatmen ...
> 
> ...


 

Habe noch was viel Besseres gefunden: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Daiwa%20Certate%203000[1].pdf

Da kann man viel mehr erkennen. Bin ja mal auf die "Schabestellen" gespannt. Und sowas erkennst du einfach so aus der Zeichnung? Ist mir echt rätselhaft...
Fakt ist, dass die Scheibe 68 bei mir nicht existiert, für mich sieht es so aus, als müsste die außen auf dem Lager 74 aufliegen, da ist definitiv nichts. Dafür gibt es eine kleinere U-Scheibe, die hier gar nicht eingezeichnet ist, die steckt auf dem Zapfen von Teil 64 und liegt auf der planen Fläche des Tellerrades auf. Und darauf liegt der innerer Lagerring des Lagers 74. Nun werde einer schlau...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habe noch was viel Besseres gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also was ich an deiner Beschreibung im Vergleich mit dem Bild sehe, ist daß genau dies mit den Scheiben zu einer Höhenverschiebung des Großrades 64 zwischen den beiden Kugellagern 74 führt, und das klackert nach einer Scheibenverwechselung fürchterlich. Sozusagen Standardfehler bei einer Arc-Zerlegung.  Kann das beste Fett nicht ausgleichen.

Ist ein Vertauschen der Scheiben wirklich ausgeschlossen?

Was mich wundert, ist das Anhängsel hinten/rechts an 14. Das gehört ja eigentlich nach hinten hinter 49+50.
Das sollte der Mitnehmer sein, der auf 59 und Ring 60 läuft. Der kann sehr leicht schaben, das Pendant zu den WS-Schabern.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also was ich an deiner Beschreibung im Vergleich mit dem Bild sehe, ist daß genau dies mit den Scheiben zu einer Höhenverschiebung des Großrades 64 zwischen den beiden Kugellagern 74 führt, und das klackert nach einer Scheibenverwechselung fürchterlich. Sozusagen Standardfehler bei einer Arc-Zerlegung.  Kann das beste Fett nicht ausgleichen.
> 
> Ist ein Vertauschen der Scheiben wirklich ausgeschlossen?
> 
> ...


 
Ausgeschlossen ist nichts, habe mich auch schon immer gewundert, warum unter dem linken Lager noch so eine kleine Scheibe liegt...Wo müsste Deiner Meinung nach die Scheibe liegen, außen auf dem Lager, so wie eingezeichnet? Mir erschließt sich nicht ganz der Sinn, außen auf dem Lager bewirkt sie doch gar nichts oder. Aber innen unter dem Lager eigentlich auch nicht...;+
Das mit dem Mitnehmer hast Du vollommen richtig erkannt, er läuft auf 59 und 60. Ist mir rätselhaft, warum das so seltsam eingezeichnet ist. Deswegen bin ich wegen der Position der Scheibe auch vorsichtig...
Übrigens habe ich zwischen Gehäusedeckel 65 und Rollenkörper 51 an einer Position eine ganz keline U-Scheibe verbaut, nämlich an der Verschraubung mit einer der Schrauben 66 vorn/unten. Diese Scheibe gibts hier auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen ist nichts, habe mich auch schon immer gewundert, warum unter dem linken Lager noch so eine kleine Scheibe liegt...Wo müsste Deiner Meinung nach die Scheibe liegen, außen auf dem Lager, so wie eingezeichnet? Mir erschließt sich nicht ganz der Sinn, außen auf dem Lager bewirkt sie doch gar nichts oder. Aber innen unter dem Lager eigentlich auch nicht...;+


Normalerweise ist das so: Das Großrad (hier 64) mit seiner Achse sitzt zwischen den 2 Kugellagern (hier 74) , hat aber 1 oder 2 Getriebeverbindungen, wo es exakt greifen muß. Daher sitzen feine Scheibchen zwischen 64 und 74 je in beide Richtungen, die möglichst nur auf dem inneren Teil des Kugellagers (hier 74) aufliegen. Die äußere Schale sitzt im Gehäuse bzw. Deckel, geht nicht anders.
Die feinen Scheibchen sind zur Einstellung, man kann damit z.B. um 1/10mm oder 1/20mm das Großrad in der Höhe verstellen. Das passiert auch immer, wenn die Scheibchen an falscher Stelle montiert werden, und man merkt es stark, wenn eines an falscher Stelle sitzt. Es passiert gerne, weil es oft gleiche Scheiben sind, und 2 links 1 rechts oder 2 rechts und keins links? Wenn die einmal abgefallen sind, sieht man nichts mehr. 

Diese Justierscheibchen dienen dem Feintuning an der individuellen Rolle. Das kann bei jeder Rolle etwas anders sein, manchmal eins weniger, mal ein mehr. Die Rolle soll damit möglichst exakt laufen, der Zahnabstand von Großrad 64 und Ritzel 47 wird damit eingestellt. Die dürfen nicht ineinander gepresst sein, aber auch nicht zu weit voneinander abgehoben sein. Letzlich eine sehr billige Lösung, die dieser Produktionsart geschuldet ist, auch schon vor 30 Jahren war das so. Richtig anständige seitliche hochgenaue gefräste Lagerböcke sind das natürlich nicht. :g

Wenn man das Kugellager 74 am Deckel 65 nach innen durchstecken kann, ist es prinzipiell bei der Rolle auch so. Wird das Kugellager dagegen mit 69 auf den Deckel 65 geschraubt, ist es anders. Dann paßt das auch mit der Scheibe 68, die so groß sein muß, daß sie nur auf der Außenschale und nicht auf dem inneren Ring des Lagers anstößt.



> Das mit dem Mitnehmer hast Du vollommen richtig erkannt, er läuft auf 59 und 60. Ist mir rätselhaft, warum das so seltsam eingezeichnet ist. Deswegen bin ich wegen der Position der Scheibe auch vorsichtig...


Das Teil 60 ist eine feine Sache, macht die Stelle besser laufend und resistenter. Leider ist das bei heutigen Billigproduktionen öfter nicht mehr drin.



> Übrigens habe ich zwischen Gehäusedeckel 65 und Rollenkörper 51 an einer Position eine ganz keline U-Scheibe verbaut, nämlich an der Verschraubung mit einer der Schrauben 66 vorn/unten. Diese Scheibe gibts hier auch nicht.


Das hört sich fehlerhaft an. Nur unter einer Schraube verheißt das eine zusätzlich notwendige Anpassung für die eine Schraube, eine Längenanpassung weil sie sonst nicht paßt?


----------



## Slotti (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel

also so wie du das beschreibst hört sich das für mich doch eher nach fehlender Schmierung am Getriebe an.
Ich hatte einen ganz ähnlichen Fall an einer billigen Mitchell, nach einer Fettentfernung und anschließender Neufettung hörte man irgendwie jeden Zahnradkontakt. Das von mir verwendete Öl Fettgemisch war einfach zu dünn um dort einen reibungsfreien Lauf zu Gewährleisten. Nimm einfach mal etwas Vaseline oder "festes" Graphite Fett und schmiere den Zahnkranz sowie die Schnecke damit ein (auch in den vertiefungen) wenn die Rolle dann wieder ruhiger läuft kannst du zumindest alles andere ausschließen und dich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten "festen" Fett für das Getriebe begeben.

Nur mal so ein Gedanke

Grüße Slotti


----------



## drehteufel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So,

am WE habe ich nochmals meine Certate auseinandergeschraubt, und was soll ich sagen, Angeldet hat mal wieder Recht. Ich habe zwischen Teil 11 und 13 eine (dachte ich zumindest am Anfang) Metall-Unterlegscheibe gefunden, die laut Explosionszeichnung dort nichts zu suchen hat und auffällig Ähnlichkeit mit Teil 58 hat. Da Angeldet etwas von Höheneinstellung des Tellerrads geschrieben hat, habe ich versucht, mit der Scheibe etwas diesbezüglich zu erreichen. Und siehe da, es stellte sich heraus, dass das insgesamt 4!!! hauchdünne Scheiben sind. Nach dem Durchspielen aller möglichen Kombinationen (rechts, links, gemischt...) habe ich jetzt noch 3 Scheiben übrig, der Lauf der Rolle ist zufriedenstellend, aber noch nicht wieder perfekt. Wenn ich alle Scheiben unterbringe, dreht sich gar nichts mehr.
Die Scheiben passen genau auf den Außenring der Lager 74. Nun sitzt aber zwischen Teil 64 und Lager 74 noch eine Scheibe, die genau auf den Innenring des Lagers passt. Ist mir nicht klar, wofür die sein soll. Die ist in der Zeichnung nicht drin, bewirkt aber scheinbar, dass man das Tellerrad (noch) weiter nach rechts verschiebt, wenn die Lageraußenringe mit den 69er Deckeln festgezogen werden. Hilft hier nur probieren statt studieren?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## drehteufel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, die müssen auch meiner Meinung nach zusammen verbaut worden sein, allerdings passt es dann (irgendwie) nicht mehr. Werde die Rolle bei Gelegenheit nochmal auseinandernehmen und weiter probieren. Aber mittlerweile glaube ich fast, dass es da erste Verschleißerscheinungen im Getriebe gibt und der Lauf deswegen nicht mehr so seidenweich ist und die toleranzen nicht mehr 100%ig passen, immerhin habe ich doch einige Marmorkarpfen gefangen, die die Rolle schon arg beanspruchten. Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass eine Rolle aus diesem Preissegment das abkann. Scheint nicht ganz so zu sein, was den Schluss zulässt, das nächste Mal vielleicht weniger Geld auszugeben und mir z.B. eine Zauber oder ähnliches zu holen. Da kriege ich mindestens 3 für den Preis und kann das dann verschmerzen.
Übrigens habe ich heute auf meine neue 2500er Certate die Stroft GTP, Typ 2, Tragkraft 4kg, aufgespult. Wie durch ein Wunder ist das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht zu hören. Bei meiner 3000er singt es in den schlimmsten Tönen. Dort habe ich von Anfang an eine Power Pro drauf. Werde das Röllchen einem Ölbad unterziehen und hoffe, dass sich die Geräusche mit einer anderen Schnur erledigen.
Kann es sein, dass nur die Schnur solche (Geräusch-) Unterschiede macht?


----------



## J-son (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> [...]Kann es sein, dass nur die Schnur solche (Geräusch-) Unterschiede macht?




Definitiv. Als ich zum ersten mal mit der Stroft gefischt habe, hab' ich gedacht es sei zwischnezeitlich irgendwas an meinem Gerät kaputtgegangen.
Ich glaub' aber, dass der Klangunterschied von den Ringen verursacht wird, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Allerdings war das 'ne 10kg tragende (Typ 5), und seit ich dünnere Schnurdurchmesser benutze, ist das Phänomen verschwunden.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Scheiben passen genau auf den Außenring der Lager 74. Nun sitzt aber zwischen Teil 64 und Lager 74 noch eine Scheibe, die genau auf den Innenring des Lagers passt. Ist mir nicht klar, wofür die sein soll. Die ist in der Zeichnung nicht drin, bewirkt aber scheinbar, dass man das Tellerrad (noch) weiter nach rechts verschiebt, wenn die Lageraußenringe mit den 69er Deckeln festgezogen werden. Hilft hier nur probieren statt studieren?


Die passend zum Außenring der Kugellager 74 kommen von außen drauf, die passend vom Durchmesser zum Innenring der Kugellager 74.
Das ist genau so nötig, weil das Lager so fix im Gehäuse sitzt und sich der Innenring/Innenschale frei dreht. Eine Scheibe darf auf dem drehenden Teil nicht mehr an den Außenring kommen und dort schleifen.



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hmm, die müssen auch meiner Meinung nach zusammen verbaut worden sein, allerdings passt es dann (irgendwie) nicht mehr. Werde die Rolle bei Gelegenheit nochmal auseinandernehmen und weiter probieren.


Das mit dem Scheibenpaket ist genau die Sache: fein variable Abstandseinstellung, vergleichbar mit den Ventilabstandsscheiben bei Autos.
Damit hast Du den Schlüssel zur Verbesserung in der Hand, nur ist das wirklich probieren und tunen, wg. s.u.
Immerhin ist es gut, wenn es möglichst viele feine Scheiben gibt. Nur so kann man fein Einstellen, auch enger umstellen, wenn du eine auf der einen Seite wegnimmst und gleichartig verbaut auf die andere Seite des Großrads packst.



> Aber mittlerweile glaube ich fast, dass es da erste Verschleißerscheinungen im Getriebe gibt und der Lauf deswegen nicht mehr so seidenweich ist und die toleranzen nicht mehr 100%ig passen, immerhin habe ich doch einige Marmorkarpfen gefangen, die die Rolle schon arg beanspruchten. Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass eine Rolle aus diesem Preissegment das abkann.


Ein bischen Verschleiß kommt schnell, vor allem wenn das Fett nicht mehr so top ist. Birger hatte sowas auch von seiner Infinity berichtet, trotzdem lief die weiter, bisher hat er auch noch nichts weiter negatives berichtet. Ich hatte sowas auch bei einer erst wenig benutzten Certate bemerkt, die erstaunlich schrabbelig lief. Sieht für mich so aus, daß die Rollen wirklich dringend gleich ein besseres verschleißminimierendes Fett benötigen ... :g



> Scheint nicht ganz so zu sein, was den Schluss zulässt, das nächste Mal vielleicht weniger Geld auszugeben und mir z.B. eine Zauber oder ähnliches zu holen. Da kriege ich mindestens 3 für den Preis und kann das dann verschmerzen.


Aber nicht Zauber/RedArc, sondern wenn die Applause/BlueArc7/8 :m, die kann einiges mehr vom Getriebe her ab und mit den Daiwas mithalten. 
Anscheinend sind in den wesentlich teureren Typen jenseits der Certate dann erst die besten resistenten Materialien, oder wie? |kopfkrat



> Übrigens habe ich heute auf meine neue 2500er Certate die Stroft GTP, Typ 2, Tragkraft 4kg, aufgespult. Wie durch ein Wunder ist das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht zu hören. Bei meiner 3000er singt es in den schlimmsten Tönen. Dort habe ich von Anfang an eine Power Pro drauf. Werde das Röllchen einem Ölbad unterziehen und hoffe, dass sich die Geräusche mit einer anderen Schnur erledigen.
> Kann es sein, dass nur die Schnur solche (Geräusch-) Unterschiede macht?


Es kann auch an dem Schnurlaufröllchen an sich liegen, die Schnur läuft beim Daiwa Twistbuster-II 2mal dran entlang, schau mal genau hin. Wenn das abgerieben ist und daher Geräusche macht, sollte da schnell ein neues drauf.


----------



## drehteufel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Ringe als "Lärmverursacher" kann ich in diesem Fall mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen, da ich das Phänomen sowohl an meiner Shimano Antares (Fuji SIC) als auch mit der Skeletor (andere Ringe...  ) habe. Nun gut, die alte Skeletor ist nicht grad für ihre leisen Ringe bekannt, aber bei der Shimano??? Jedenfalls bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Geräusche vom Schnurlaufröllchen kommen. 
Dazu gleich eine Frage: Wo müsste sich Eurer Meinung nach die scheibe 27 befinden? Die sitzt bei mir zwischen 28 und 29 (Schnurfangbügel). Das müsste doch so passen oder? Die Zeichnung ist da wieder nicht ganz eindeutig.
Das laute Schnurlaufröllchen scheint ein Problem bei den Certates/Infinitys zu sein, habe schon mehrfach davon gelesen. Werde das aber mit dem Motorölbad-Test bestätigen/widerlegen. Übrigens macht das Röllchen bei mir die Geräusche von Anfang an, nicht erst, seitdem ich die Rolle auseinenader hatte. |supergri Allerdings fische ich auch von Anfang an die Power Pro auf der Rolle.
Werde mir aber demnächst die gelbe Stroft Typ 3 in gelb ordern, Schnur muss eh neu werden. Obwohl man das standardmäßige (quietsch-) grün auch erstaunlich gut sieht und man sich den U.B.-Aufpreis für gelb eigentlich sparen kann...


----------



## drehteufel (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
ich hatte an Daiwa/Cormoran eine Anfrage bzgl. des richtigen Rollenfetts gestellt, hier die Antwort:

"...die Certate sollten Sie nicht selber warten, da die Getriebeteile als Einheit gebaut und vertrieben werden. Ferner wird das Spiel mit einer Messuhr eingestellt. Deshalb ist das Getriebefett nicht über den Handel zu beziehen. Alle anderen Teile können Sie mit dem normalen Rollenfett- und öl schmieren, das der Fachhandel anbietet. Die Preise können Sie anhand der auf der Zeichnung angegebenen Partsnummern über Ihren Händler erfragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Daiwa- Cormoran Service- Team
M. Weidler

Sehr interessant oder? Was sagt Ihr zu der Einstellung mit der Messuhr? Ist da was dran?


----------



## J-son (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn da nicht mal ein Angebot zur Wartung gemacht wurde, sehe ich keinen Grund zum Zweifel.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## drehteufel (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das hieße ja aber im Umkehrschluss, dass ich die Einstellung des ruhigen Laufs ohne diese Messuhr selbst gar nicht bewerkstelligen kann und die Rolle zur Reparatur muss. Bei mir war das Getriebe ja zwecks Neufettung auseinander...von einer "Getriebeeinheit" war da nicht viel zu sehen, ganz normale viele Einzelteile. eben auch die Krux mit den Einstellscheiben, von denen ich jetzt noch drei übrig habe, weil der Lauf schlechter wird, wenn ich sie verbaue.
Wird da etwa eine Reparatur und/oder Justage bei Daiwa fällig? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Qualität der Arbeit, die dort abgeliefert wird?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schon ein bischen merkwürdig, die Antwort von Daiwa. |kopfkrat
Vor allem hat die Getriebeeinheit (= Set von Teilen) nun mal gar nichts mit dem nötigen Nachfetten und dem Fett zu tun. :g
Oder meint es Daiwa tatsächlich so, wie man bei korrekter Annahme lesen muß: Es wird ein neues Getriebe (Getriebeinheit (= Set von Teilen)) fällig, wo man dann endlich das Fett zu bekommt? Es würde im der Tat zu den berichteten Rollenerfahrungen passen ... 

@drehteufel, don't worry: 3 Distanzscheiben sind nur 3 Scheiben, die kann man wirklich einfach mal durchprobieren, was am besten läuft. Dazu braucht man keine Laservermessung etc. :g Die Scheiben nicht verbaut hieße aber, daß sie in der anderen Richtung fehlen und Spiel bringen. Oder hast Du die Lager sowieso enger eingebaut? (durch Außenscheibe)


----------



## drehteufel (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab nochmal Daiwa eine Anfrage gestellt, was denn die Justage dort kosten würde und ob ich dann damit rechnen darf, das die Rolle danach wie am ersten Tag schnurrt, werde die Antwort hier posten...

@Det: 
Wenn ich alle Scheiben außen auf die Lager bringe, habe ich kein Spiel, aber es dreht sich dann auch nichts mehr, lasse ich Scheiben weg, dreht sich etwas, aber es kommt dann eben auch zum Spiel.
Irgendwann bin ich dann an dem Punkt, wo die Rolle schön leichtgängig läuft, aber dann wird auch Kurbelspiel merklich. Und dieses Gefühl von mahlenden Zahnrädern habe ich in jeder Phase, ob bei leichtgängiger oder schwerer laufender Rolle. Obwohl, da fällt mir ein: Wenn der Rotor ab ist, dann dreht sie sich wunderbar, ohne Kratzen. Schraube ich den Rotor auf die Achse, merke ich irgendwie jeden Zahn. Kann das eine verbogene Achse sein und (wie) fühlt man die beim Lauf? Wenn ich bei demontiertem Rotor vorn draufschaue, dann sieht man,wie die Achse leichte seitliche Ausschläge macht. Oder kommt die "Stabilisierung" erst durch das Anschrauben des Rotors?
Nochmal zu den Scheiben: Das Scheibenpaket muss zusammen verbaut gewesen sein, denn anfangs dachte ich ja, es sei nur eine Scheibe. Also nur auf einer Seite außen auf einem der beiden Lager, nur damit passt es irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also nach der Beschreibung stimmt wirklich was nicht.
Beim Draufschrauben des Rotors 20 wird das Ritzel 47 erst in die richtige Position nach vorne gezogen, erst dann sollte das Spiel Ritzel 47 - Großrad 64 wirklich stimmen. Übrigens sind die beiden als (Pinion, Drive Gear Set) wohl diese Einheit lauf Zeichnung. Das hieße, daß die zueinander passen müssen, was bei genauer Anpassung logisch ist. Das Schreiben von Daiwa dürfte sich darauf beziehen.

Wenn man eine solche mit der Rotorschraube anzuziehende Getriebekombination leer ohne Rotor testet, bekommt man eine Fehleinschätzung. Bei Dir ist es anders herum was den Lauf betrifft, das darf nicht sein.
Eine verbogene Längsachse 14 kann man an sich gut erkennen, wenn man sie ausgebaut (gesäubert) aufgelegt dreht, sowohl auf einer planen Fläche wie auch auf Karopapier. Angeschliffene Zähne vom Großrad kann man auch gut sehen, die abgelaufenen Zahnkanten sehen sichtbar anders aus, entweder silber geschrubbt oder dunkel angelaufen. Ein Messingrad wie bei den größeren Modellen ist es ja leider wohl nicht.

Meine Vermutung ist eine andere: Wenn die Rolle erst im "Notfall", also schon mit schlechtem erreichten Lauf und Verschleiß angekommen war, ist die Wartung zu spät. Das ist wie ein Herzinfarkt, der nicht zu großen Schäden führt, aber doch "drin" ist. Den Zahnverschleiß bekommst Du nicht wieder raus, außer durch das Getriebeinheitspaket, und das wird recht teuer, wie das Beispiel von Danny877 schließen läßt. 

So bleibt eigentlich nur, den bestmöglichen Lauf einzustellen und mit einem dickeren Fett den schlechten Lauf zu kaschieren, vor allem wenn der Dich so sehr stört. Eine positive Aussicht: Mit guter Schmierversorgung läuft sich eine Rolle auch wieder ein, wird besser weil sich die Zähne soweit wie noch möglich anpassen. Kann aber einige Stunden eher 100h dauern.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det:
Meinst Du nicht, dass ich sie Dir vielleicht doch mal schicken soll und Du draufschaust? Daran wäre mir sehr viel gelegen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muß da erstmal in mich gehen, wie es mit der Bastelzeit aussieht 
bzw: mach' erst eins fertig, bevor was neues! 
weiteres dann per PN.


----------



## zandertex (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo drehteufel,bin auch Besitzter dieser Rolle.Das Problem könnte im Zusammenbau der Rolle liegen.Der Istzustand der Rolle.Das Gehäuse ist zusammen gebaut.Der Rotor ist unverschraubt auf dem Gehäuse.Die Achse(Nr.14)ist leer.Zuerst Teil Nr.18 mit dem schmalen Ende nach oben auf die Achse schieben.Das greift in Lager Nr.17.Dann 19,17,16 zusammensetzten falls demontiert und mit Teil Nr.47 verschrauben.Dann Teil Nr.13 auf die Achse,den Splint Nr.15 durch die Achse,dann 10,11,12,die 9 und mit der 8 alles fixieren.Die 18 könnte das Problem sein.Grüße und viel Erfolg, Zandertex


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt ist mir schwindlig!!!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja, was sagt man dazu. Ich denke ich werde (was Spinnrollen angeht) bei Shimano bleiben, wobei viele Daiwas optisch besser aussehen als die Shimanos.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Problem: ich krieg meine TP nichtmal auf, weil dieses Gedöns auf der Achse verschraubt ist und ich nicht so einen kleinen Imbus habe (wenns den einer ist).


----------



## zandertex (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir schwindlig!!!!![/qu
> Hallo Ossipeter,keine Macht den Drogen
> 
> Für eine TP.FA braucht man keinen Imbus.Ist aber ein wenig mehr Arbeit wegen dem Wormshaft.Die Certate ist mit weniger aber hochwertigeren Bauteilen verarbeitet und müßte nach einer vernünftigen Überarbeitung(jetzt ohne Spiel) wohl ewig funktionieren.
> ...


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat hier mal jemand in eine Stella geschaut? Die hat auch diese Minischraube in der Achse, was dieses Gedöns hält - ist das ein Imbus?

Ich wurde ehrlich gesagt mal sehr gerne in die kleine schauen und vor allem, alles Fett/Öl rausholen und neu ölen/fetten. Zwar nicht jetzt, aber irgendwann mal. Spätestens vor der nächsten Saision im Herbst/Winter.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab da eine Frage zur Stradic FB
Hier steht folgendes:


			
				eBay / Stradic 2500FB schrieb:
			
		

> *Einstellbares Schnurverlegungssystem*:
> 
> Stufe 5 - Aero Wrap + Slow Oscillation
> Stufe 4 - Auto Wrap + Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem
> ...




Ist das wirklich so? Wenn ja, wie stellt man das ein? Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen den "Stufen"?


Danke


----------



## Schuschek (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Chrizzi,
man kann es nicht einstellen wie beschrieben. Das sind die 5 Steigerungsstufen (Entwicklungen) bei Shimano


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, ich dachte ich hätte was verpasst.


----------



## J-son (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, bei ebay werden auch 30-90g VHF-Blanks verkauft...ich unterstelle in solchen Fällen gern Absicht, auch wenn auf Anfrage der Text geändert wird.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## drehteufel (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> Ossipeter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt ist mir schwindlig!!!!![/qu
> ...


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hat hier mal jemand in eine Stella geschaut? Die hat auch diese Minischraube in der Achse, was dieses Gedöns hält - ist das ein Imbus?
> 
> Ich wurde ehrlich gesagt mal sehr gerne in die kleine schauen und vor allem, alles Fett/Öl rausholen und neu ölen/fetten. Zwar nicht jetzt, aber irgendwann mal. Spätestens vor der nächsten Saision im Herbst/Winter.



Hallo

Ja das ist ein Imbus zumindest bei der FD,kann man mit nem kl.Schlitzschraubendreher aber rausdrehen,(ich bin halt neugierig).
Viel mehr würd mich interessieren,wie ich das Gehäuse aufkriege,da sind irgendwo noch Schrauben versteckt,bzw.wie bekommt man diese Abdeckung ab die hinten drauf ist?
Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand.

Aso nimm dir genug Zeit fürs auseinanderbauen,ich hab 2h gebraucht um das das Teil wieder zusammen zu bekommen.Wie gesagt ich bin halt neugierig und bei dem Preis muß ja irgendwas besonderes drin sein,allerdings ist ne TP FB,die ich mittlerweile gegen eine FA getauscht habe,ein Kinderspiel,gegen das was ich bisher bei der Stella 4000 FD gesehen habe

Martin


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier noch ein Foto zu besseren Erklärung,gemeint ist die Abdeckung hinten,wo halt Stalla draufsteht.

Martin


----------



## Schuschek (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Sache in die Runde: Ich hab die Infinity Q-XP. Nun hatte ich das Problem, dass sie sich eine Zeit lang, wie eine Kaffeemühle anhörte. Das Problem hat sich von alleine erledigt. Nun macht sie beim Schnur einkurbeln schleifende Geräuche. Nicht durchgängig. Es hört kurzzeitig auf und geht dann weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## NoSaint (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@972631, Ne diese Abdeckung, wo Stella draufsteht, musst du nicht amnehmen um die Seite aufzubekommen, mei meiner Aspire FA ist es genauso, du musst halt mit einem, ich glaube 12er Maulschlüssel, vorne die Mutter lösen, die an der Achse sitzt, dann dien vorderen Teil der Rolle runternehmen, und dann erscheint da die 3. Schraube die du lösen musst. Die 2 anderen müsstest du auf der Seite der rolle sehen.


edit. Srry, hab mich verlesen, du hast ja die FD, bei der Fb ist es so wie bei meiner Aspire, SORRY


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Besonders für alle, die evtl. vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen* |kopfkrat

Nachdem ich schon über meine Big Game Spinn-&Pilk-Rolle *"DAIWA Saltiga-Z6500H Dogfight"* berichtet habe, möchte ich hier noch eine ihrer "kleineren Schwestern", die *"DAIWA Saltiga Z-4000"* vorstellen. (Habe sie vor einigen Tagen auf Ebay entdeckt und "neuwertig & ungefischt" für etwas über 400€ (statt in Deutschland sonst zwischen 650€ – 800€) ersteigert. Da nur eine Beschreibung in japanisch beilag, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß der Privatverkäufer auch über einen Direktimport-Händler, oder sogar selbst über Kauf in Japan in Besitz der Rolle gekommen war.
Wie alle Rollen der *"Saltiga"*-Familie, ist auch diese als extra *"salzwasserfest"* entworfen worden. D.h., daß alle Kugellager (14 Stück) aus Edelstahl hergestellt sind und die an Rotor und Gehäuse nach außen orientierten Lager mit einer unter Spannung stehenden Gummidichtung versehen sind. Alle *"Saltigas"* haben außerdem wasserdichte Gehäuse und Bremsen. ("Das Getriebematerial ist herkömmlichen Aluminiummaterialien in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit um Welten überlegen und ermöglicht bei gelegentlicher Pflege einen lebenslangen Einsatz.") Diesen Werbesatz werde ich im Laufe meines Lebens einer harten Prüfung unterziehen |smash:
Die Lackierung bzw. Pulverbeschichtung von Gehäuse & Rotor sind ebenfalls *"salzwasserfest".*
Abgesehen von der schwarzen Ausführung der *"Z6500H Dogfight"*, sind die anderen Saltigas (*Z-4000, Z-4500H, Z-5000, Z-6000*), welche von Daiwa-Deutschland angeboten werden, in einem schönen Finish aus silbergrauem Gehäuse (je nach Größe der Rolle in 2 verschiedenen Tönungen), polierter Alu-Spule mit blauer Anodisierung und Tin-Abwurfkante, sowie poliertem Titan-Hohlbügel und ebenfalls Tin-Schnurlaufröllchen (mit 2 Kugellagern) ausgeführt. Steht ein *"H"* (high) hinter der Spulengröße, so handelt es sich um eine Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung.
In Japan und auf dem US-Markt gibt es noch ein paar Modelle mehr. Siehe folgender Link:
http://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Saltiga_z_spin.htm

Es gibt 2 Größen-Klassen des Gehäuses:
Für die *4000/4000H & 4500/4500H* wird ein Gewicht von 570g – 575g angegeben. Die Rollen der Größen *5000, 6000, 6000GT, 6500EXP & 6500DF* wiegen zwischen 815g – 835g.
Wie ich schon in meinem anderen Posting erwähnt habe, gibt es bei gleicher Spulengröße natürlich von Daiwa selbst (aber auch von anderen Herstellern) viel leichtere Rollen.
Da für mich aber das Gewicht kein Qualitätskriterium darstellt, ist auch hier nur wieder anzumerken, daß weder die neue *"Morethan Branzino"*, noch *"Certate"/"Infinity"*, oder irgendeine *Shimano*-Rolle, auch nur annähernd die Festigkeits-Werte und langlebige Robustheit einer *"Saltiga"-*Rolle gleicher Größe erreichen. 
Um den vielleicht folgenden Protest aller *Shimano*-Besitzer gleich zu entkräften: Ich bin weder *Daiwa*-, noch *Shimano*-"Fan" (...habe an meinem Moutainbike auch einige gute *Shimano*-Teile verbaut .) Ich hätte mir für das gleiche Geld, was ich in die beiden *"Saltigas"* investiert habe, auch 2 neue *Shimano -"Stellas"* ähnlicher Größe kaufen können. Der Objektivität halber muß aber hier darauf hingewiesen werden, daß *Shimano *seine *"Stella-SW"* - Serie (Japanmakt) im Verlauf des Modelljahres *2008* jetzt mit verstärkten Komponenten ausrüstet:
http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_StellaSW08.htm

Als Werkstoff-Kenner sehe ich den Trend in allen Branchen zum übertriebenen Leichtbau eher sehr skeptisch. Im Fahrrad-Bereich z.B. gibt es bereits seit geraumer Zeit einige Superleicht-Rahmen, die weit unter 1 kg wiegen. Nur, daß diese "gerade noch" die berechnete Trittbelastung eines mittelgewichtigen Fahrers "verdauen" können und auch schon leichtesten Crashs im Alltagsbetrieb nicht mehr standhalten…OK könnte man sagen….wenn es nur darum geht in einem Rennen ein paar Hundertstel schneller zu sein und der Rahmen danach ohnehin aussortiert wird….
*Aber bitte was soll der Trend zu einem wenig dauerbelastbaren Material wie Magnesium, oder verklebten Verbund von Carbon/Alu* (*"Morethan Branzino"*) *im Angelrollenbau??? |motz:*
2 unterschiedliche Materialien, wie sie beim Rotor der *"Morethan"* verbaut sind, werden natürlich auf Grund ihres vollkommen verschiedenen Ausdehnungsverhaltens bei Wärme/Kälte-Einwirkung niemals einen dauerhaft festen Verbund ergeben. Um dies zu wissen, muß man kein studierter Physiker sein.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, daß sich die Hersteller im Wettbewerb und zur Werbung immer mal was "Trendiges" (seit einiger Zeit eben im Leichtbau) einfallen lassen müssen, statt die Gesetze der Physik zu respektieren.
Auch ist mir nicht klar, warum bei Rollen jenseits der 300€-Grenze überhaupt noch ein Unterschied zwischen Süßwasser- und Salzwasser-tauglich gemacht werden muß. Abgesehen von ein paar Edelstahl-Komponenten und besseren Dichtungen von Gehäuse, Rotor und Spule, kann die Preisdifferenz zu den wirklich wenigen salzwasserresistenten Rollen, die sich dann nicht selten zwischen 500€ - 1000€ bewegen, kaum gerechtfertigt werden. Aus meiner Erfahrung muß es möglich sein, Rollen der Saltiga-Qualität (dh. salzwasserfest und mit geschmiedetem Edelstahl-Getriebe) für weniger als 400€ anzubieten. Der Rest der Preisspanne ist nichts weiter als Preistreiberei und Prestige-Kampf…egal ob bei *"Daiwa", "Shimano", "Van Staal" oder "ZeeBass"*... 
Selbst die japanischen Originalpreise sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu rechtfertigen. Derartige Preisgestaltung würde ich nur bei Rollen verstehen, die komplett nach meinen unten aufgeführten Vorgaben gefertigt sind…

|jump:


*p.s.: Die ultimative Rolle besteht meiner Meinung nach nur aus 2 Materialien:*
*-Getriebe & Achse aus geschmiedetem Edelstahl mit TiN-Beschichtung.*
*-Gehäuse, Rotor, Bügel, Spule, Kurbel, Schrauben & Kleinteile aus Titan.*
*-Eine Hohlachse von ca.12 mm Durchmesser und ca. 3 mm Wandstärke wäre auch nicht schlecht... |muahah:*


----------



## Big Fin (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dogfight, ( sry für's abkürzen  )
stand letztes Jahr vor der Frage Expedition oder Stella, letztendlich Stella 20000.
Leider ist der Lack am Fangbügel etwas abgeplatzt und ebenfalls am Rollenfuss, wie verhält sich dass bei den  Daiwa's mit Pulverbeschichtung? Pulverlackierung soll ja wesentlich besser sein und nicht abplatzen, kannst Du dass bestätigen?
Sollst jetzt nicht deine Rolle gegen den Putz knallen, aber beim angeln passiert dass ja schon mal, dass die Rolle irgendwo gegen knallt.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, hat sich die Fin-Nor OFS95 für ihren sehr günstigen Preis gut bewährt beim Rochenangeln, konnte einen Süßwasser-Rochen mit ca 80kg landen.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mich am WE wieder um mein "Sorgenkind" Certate 3000 gekümmert, da immer noch sehr laute Geräusche vom Schnurläufröllchen kamen. Also Röllchen ausgebaut, auf ein Holzstäbchen gesteckt und Probedrehungen mittels aufgelegter Mono-Schnur gemacht. Ergebnis: Richtig spür- und hörbar rauher Lauf, auch Motorölbad brachte keine Abhilfe. Das Lager ist wohl hin...Habe jetzt ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen geordert und dazu gleich eine Frage: Muss ich den Kram selbst zusammensetzen oder ist das Teil komplett? Sieht ziemlich filigran aus, das Kugellager wird wohl im S-Röllchen mit einem (winzig) kleinen Sprengring gehalten. Wie soll man den rauskriegen?;+
Lt. Explosionszeichnung sind das alles Einzelteile, steht nix da von einem kompletten S-Röllchen. Das wäre schlecht. Habe aber vorsichtshalber alle 3 Teile (Lager, Röllchen, Ring) in den USA bestellt und zahle dafür nichtmal 25 Euro inklusive Versand.
Was kostet der Spaß hier? Hat jemand eine Ahnung?
Achja, und noch etwas: Das Schnurlaufröllchen nur ölen, nicht fetten, richtig? Vor dem ersten Einsatz auch, oder sind die Lager einsatzfertig?|kopfkrat


----------



## J-son (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Big Fin schrieb:


> [...]Leider ist der Lack am Fangbügel etwas abgeplatzt und ebenfalls am Rollenfuss, wie verhält sich dass bei den  Daiwa's mit Pulverbeschichtung? Pulverlackierung soll ja wesentlich besser sein und nicht abplatzen, kannst Du dass bestätigen?[...]



Vergiss es, da platzt der Lack auch weg.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Dogfight:

Angelst du auf Hunde?

Sehr schöner Bericht!
Endlich mal jemand, der sich auskennt, Bilder sprechen lässt und nicht das halbe AB mit seinem theoretischen Halbwissen kontaminiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

en: dogfight   =   de: der Nahkampf
sinnbildlich aus der verbissene Kampf

und:
dogfight - der Kurvenkampf - Luftkampf zwischen Jagdflugzeugen


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So jetzt ist sie da:
Habe die Team Daiwa Sol 2500 jetzt zu Hause. Mit Berkley Fireline Crystal 8 LB = 3,6 kg bespult. Passen 250 Yards drauf. Dann Bremse zu und ein 100 G Daiwa Regal X Hinterteil genommen und die Team SOL angeflanscht. Bremse zu und einen 100 KG Wirbel mit Kno-Knot drangepoppelt. 6,5 Liter Wasser in den Eimer und erster Versuch. Kein Mucks Eimer hoch, das wars. 7 Liter Wasser fast hoch, dann gab die Bremse nach, gleichzeitig riß die Berkley Wiplash Crystal 4cm über dem Kon-Knot. Neuer Versuch mit 6,5 Liter wieder daselbe Ergebnis. Vom seidenweichem Lauf der Rolle, der super Schnurverlegung bin ich total begeistert. Die 8 LB Berkley Fireline Crystal wird mit 0,18 mmTest Dia angegeben.
:m


----------



## J-son (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> [...]Endlich mal jemand, der sich auskennt, Bilder sprechen lässt und nicht das halbe AB mit seinem theoretischen Halbwissen kontaminiert.



Such Dir doch ein kompetenteres Forum...und leere mal Dein Postfach, damit man nicht das halbe AB vollspammen muss, um sich über Deine überflüssigen Postings zu beschweren.


----------



## Hooked (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...so sieht es aus!
@Mr. Sprock
Woher weisst Du, das er sich auskennt? 

Nichts gegen Dich, DogFight.
Physiker muß man übrigens wirklich nicht sein. --> Werkstofftechnik Semester 1.

Allerdings stimmt das so nicht ganz( mit den Materialien)....


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal was anderes. Meine 2500 Sephia hat jetzt die zweite große Salzwasserphase hinter sich. Trotz extremen Leichtbaus  und einiger harter Drills wackelt nix und die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag. Ich kann bisher nur sagen, dass sich die Investition mehr als gelohnt hat. In Kombi mit meiner kurzen Aspire bzw. der Rainshadow XST hat man ein leichtes Nix in der Hand, welches bei Belastung zuverlässig seine Arbeit verrichtet. 

Topschnurverlegung und super Stellabremse. Das einzige Manko ist die fehlende Ersatzspule, aber da passt die Spule der baugleichen Fireblood, die in Deutschland zum doppelten Preis verkauft wird.

Uli


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> ...so sieht es aus!
> @Mr. Sprock
> Woher weisst Du, das er sich auskennt?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Hooked #h

Ich habe kein Problem damit, daß du zweifelst...
Das ist sogar gut so. Ich lese auch nahezu alles mit kritischem Auge...
Was an deinem Kommentar allerdings wirklich zu kritisieren wäre, ist der Umstand, daß du zwar in deinem letztem Satz ("Allerdings stimmt das so nicht ganz( mit den Materialien)....") eine Behauptung aufstellst, dir aber nicht mal mit einem Satz die "Mühe" machst, selbige auch wirklich sachlich zu begründen |kopfkrat. Da ich mich (gerade mit Metallen) recht gut auskenne, bin ich auf deine Ausführungen gespannt...
Der Sinn eines Forums besteht für mich darin, möglichst sachlich fundierte Informationen zu bestimmten Themen zu finden bzw. selbst zu posten.
Der "Wert" deines letzten Satzes ergibt sich also logischerweise nur aus dessen genauer Begründung. Da du diese aber hier bis jetzt schuldig bleibst, frage ich mich, worin eigentlich der Beitragsgehalt deines Postings besteht...???
Es liegt mir fern, dich hier in irgend einer Weise "bloß zu stellen", aber möglicherweise merkst du ja selbst, daß Kommentare ohne "Inhalt" wirklich zu sinnlosem Ballast im Forum führen.
In diesem Sinne fände ich es konstruktiv, wenn du dann auch noch ein paar Informationen posten würdest... 

MfG von "Dogfight" #h


----------



## drehteufel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat von Euch schonmal jemand Ersatzteile für einer seiner Rollen bei mikesreelrepair.com bestellt und geliefert bekommen? Ich erst am WE, per Pay Pal bezahlt, seitdem tut sich beim Status der Bestellungen nichts. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder warten die, wie manche anderen Shops, bis das Geld auch tatsächlich ihrem Konto gutgeschrieben wird?


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab vor kurzem da (Mikes Reel Repair) bestellt und laut eMail ist die Order nun raus, ich erwarte das Päckchen diese Woche, oder nächste. Oder wenn's ganz schlimm kommt in 4 Wochen (je nach dem was der Zoll macht).


----------



## Hooked (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin!

Da geb ich Dir Recht. 
Wollte mich auch noch dazu äussern, deswegen auch die Punkte...
Bion aber auf der Arbeit und da gehts halt nicht immer sofort. Sorry dafür.

Im Grunde stimmen Deine Aussagen schon, nur kommen doch beim Einsatz der Rollen keine so großen Temperaturunterschiede zustande, das sich das negativ auf das zusammengesetzte Material niederschlägt. Oder?

Bis später mal...


----------



## Hooked (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Aber bitte was soll der Trend zu einem wenig dauerbelastbaren Material wie Magnesium, oder verklebten Verbund von Carbon/Alu* (*"Morethan Branzino"*) *im Angelrollenbau??? |motz:*
2 unterschiedliche Materialien, wie sie beim Rotor der *"Morethan"* verbaut sind, werden natürlich auf Grund ihres vollkommen verschiedenen Ausdehnungsverhaltens bei Wärme/Kälte-Einwirkung niemals einen dauerhaft festen Verbund ergeben. Um dies zu wissen, muß man kein studierter Physiker sein.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, daß sich die Hersteller im Wettbewerb und zur Werbung immer mal was "Trendiges" (seit einiger Zeit eben im Leichtbau) einfallen lassen müssen, statt die Gesetze der Physik zu respektieren.





Ich will hier jetzt nicht mit Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten oder so anfangen (obwohl Du mir den für Alu bzw. Duralu gerne mitteilen darfst, wobei wir dann noch immer nicht die genaue Legierungszusammensetzung das Aluminiums kennen).

Aber, mal andersherum gefragt. Hast Du Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen denen sowas passiert ist?
Oder ist es Dir selber oder einem Bekannten passiert?
Ich meine die Trennung des Werkstoffverbundes in der Spule.#c

Außerdem finde ich persönlich Leichtbau bei Angelrollen und auch Ruten super!


Aber die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.
Wie man schon an Deiner Rollenwahl merkt, setzt Du Dein Tackle wohl auch in anderen Bereichen ein als ich.

Mir wäre ein 600g- (oder mehr) Klumpen von Rolle zu schwer und klobig.

Das die Preise für vernünftige Angelrollen zu hoch sind sehe ich genauso.
Aber wer nicht?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

_Außerdem finde ich persönlich Leichtbau bei Angelrollen und auch Ruten super!
...
Mir wäre ein 600g- (oder mehr) Klumpen von Rolle zu schwer und klobig._



Stimme dem voll zu! #6


----------



## Hooked (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...eben.
Wäre doch schade wenns das nicht geben würde, oder? 

Ausserdem gäbe es dann evtl. sogar keine Blechpeitschen, VHF´s und den ganzen Kram!|uhoh:

@Dogfight
Schöne Fotos übrigens! Besonders das mit den Einzelteilen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2 unterschiedliche Materialien, wie sie beim Rotor der *"Morethan"*
 verbaut sind, werden natürlich auf Grund ihres vollkommen verschiedenen Ausdehnungsverhaltens bei Wärme/Kälte-Einwirkung niemals einen dauerhaft festen Verbund ergeben. 

 Na ja, heute werden Verbundstoffe in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen eingesetzt - und das durchaus sehr erfolgreich. In den doch relativ kleinen Temperaturbereichen, in denen Angelgerät eingesetzt wird, finde ich das auch nicht sonderlich relevant. Was haben wir denn für Temperaturbereiche? 0 - 35°? Oder ganz großzügig -10° bis +40°?;+

Das sollte wirklich kein (zumindest praktisches) Problem sein... Ich arbeite hier z.B. mit Kunststoff-Alu-Verbundteilen, die zumindest im Bereich von 0 - 100° keinerlei Probleme zeigen. Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen das sich die Daiwa-Techniker durchaus was bei der Konstruktion gedacht haben... Eventuell hatten die sogar mal Werkstofflehre im Grundstudium? #c

Davon ab finde ich die Gewichtsersparnis auch ganz gut, meine Branzino hat ihren Dienst bisher brav verrichtet, mal sehen ob sie die Temperaturschwankungen im nächsten Winter übersteht. Bisher bin ich aber zuversichtlich, und meine ganze Combo wiegt wohl insgesamt weniger als Deine Rolle (ca. 520g für die schwere Spinnrute komplett), wobei ich bisher noch kein Stabilitätsproblem erkennnen musste. Mal sehen ob das noch kommt, aber Marmorkarpfen bis 1,37 hat sie bisher gut überstanden... #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Davon ab finde ich die Gewichtsersparnis auch ganz gut, meine Branzino hat ihren Dienst bisher brav verrichtet, mal sehen ob sie die Temperaturschwankungen im nächsten Winter übersteht. Bisher bin ich aber zuversichtlich, und meine ganze Combo wiegt wohl insgesamt weniger als Deine Rolle (ca. 520g für die schwere Spinnrute komplett)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Branzino liegt bei 280g...

ich fische eine 75er VHF, die ist mit knapp über 200g ja schon fast schwer... Wenn Du das ganze mit einer Speedmaster XH (178g) kombinierst wird es noch leichter... Allerdings wäre das für mich was die Rute angeht ein Rückschritt...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die 75er VHF ist eine schoene Rute, keine Frage! Meine XXH Spinne wiegt knapp unter 200g, zusammen mit der Certate 3000 komme ich auf knapp 480-485g; da bringt die Branzino dann keinen Gewichtsvorteil mehr


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

5 Gramm... |supergri

Und Deine ShadPro ist ja schließlich auch eine VHF...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab meine VHF75 wg der Shadpro verkauft; lt. hersteller ein RST Blank - die VHF ist einen Tick straffer (hatte die 75er und habe noch eine 120er), dafuer finde ich die Aktion der Shadpro im Drill besser.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, mein Fehler, war der Meinung die ShadPro hätte den VHF-Blank...

Die verkaufen auch die VHF als Aufbau, daher mein Missverständnis.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kein Problem, die bauen auch VHFs auf... bin auch schon wieder drauf und dran, mir doch wieder eine 75er zuzulegen, diesmal dann aber mit einem Skeletor Rollenhalter. Die Shadpro ist schon echt heavy, da haette ich lieber die VHF120 statt der 75er weggeben sollen...


----------



## Markus18 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Muss mal kurz dazwischen funken. Suche seit langem nen Skeletor Rollenhalter. Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Hooked (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die ShadPro ist wirklich ein feines Stöckchen. Kommt der VHF  schon ziemlich nahe. So eine Mischung aus 75er und 90er. 
Halt wie die 75er mit ein wenig mehr WG nach oben und unten und einer minimal weicheren Aktion. 
Aber das ist dann wohl mal wieder OT.


----------



## taxel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DAIWA6500Dogfight schrieb:


> *Besonders für alle, die evtl. vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen* |kopfkrat
> 
> Nachdem ich schon über meine Big Game Spinn-&Pilk-Rolle *"DAIWA Saltiga-Z6500H Dogfight"* berichtet habe, möchte ich hier noch eine ihrer "kleineren Schwestern", die *"DAIWA Saltiga Z-4000"* vorstellen. (Habe sie vor einigen Tagen auf Ebay entdeckt und "neuwertig & ungefischt" für etwas über 400€ (statt in Deutschland sonst zwischen 650€ – 800€) ersteigert. Da nur eine Beschreibung in japanisch beilag, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß der Privatverkäufer auch über einen Direktimport-Händler, oder sogar selbst über Kauf in Japan in Besitz der Rolle gekommen war.
> Wie alle Rollen der *"Saltiga"*-Familie, ist auch diese als extra *"salzwasserfest"* entworfen worden. D.h., daß alle Kugellager (14 Stück) aus Edelstahl hergestellt sind und die an Rotor und Gehäuse nach außen orientierten Lager mit einer unter Spannung stehenden Gummidichtung versehen sind. Alle *"Saltigas"* haben außerdem wasserdichte Gehäuse und Bremsen. ("Das Getriebematerial ist herkömmlichen Aluminiummaterialien in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit um Welten überlegen und ermöglicht bei gelegentlicher Pflege einen lebenslangen Einsatz.") Diesen Werbesatz werde ich im Laufe meines Lebens einer harten Prüfung unterziehen |smash:
> ...



Hallo DAIWA6500Dogfight,

schöne Rollenbesprechungen machst du da. #6 Jetzt interessiert mich nur noch die Saltiga Game 3000 / 3500. Ob du die wohl auch noch ...  also nur wenn es dir nichts ausmacht 

Ist das eher eine schwere Certate oder tatsächlich eine leichte Saltiga #c

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Die ShadPro ist wirklich ein feines Stöckchen. Kommt der VHF  schon ziemlich nahe. So eine Mischung aus 75er und 90er.
> Halt wie die 75er mit ein wenig mehr WG nach oben und unten und einer minimal weicheren Aktion.
> Aber das ist dann wohl mal wieder OT.



vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion in den XH Spinruten troet verlegen, vielleicht kann ja ein Mod die Beitraege mal rueberschubsen...?

Die shadpro ist meiner Meinung nach ueber der VHF 90 anzusiedeln, ich hatte die 75er, da liegt sie weit drueber, ausserdem habe ich die 120er, mit der kann sie sich messen. 
Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit der shadpro aber kleine Koeder, auch wobbler und blinker, besser fischen als mit einer VHF.


----------



## melis (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

kann jemand die Explosionszeichnungen mit Teilenummern der Daiwa Branzino oder der Certate Hyper Custom online stellen. Oder weiß jemand wo es die im Netz gibt?
Zur Not geht auch die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 XP. 

Ein bekannter benötigt ein Ersatzteil, hat aber die Zeichnung nicht mehr. Er will es aus Japan zusammen mit einer neuen Rolle holen. 
Achtung: Nicht die normale Infinity oder Certate. Da ist das Teil nicht verbaut. 


Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte!!!


----------



## J-son (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



melis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann jemand die Explosionszeichnungen mit Teilenummern der Daiwa Branzino oder der Certate Hyper Custom online stellen. Oder weiß jemand wo es die im Netz gibt?[...]



Hab' gerade versucht die Sprengzeichnung abzufotografieren, da ich keinen Scanner besitze - geht nicht, bzw nicht lesbar.
Wenn Du mir eine Adresse per PN schickst, schicke ich die Zeichnung (Kopie) per Post.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## DAIWA6500Dogfight (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> ...Aber, mal andersherum gefragt. Hast Du Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten gelesen denen sowas passiert ist?
> Oder ist es Dir selber oder einem Bekannten passiert?
> Ich meine die Trennung des Werkstoffverbundes in der Spule...#c


 

Hallo Hooked #h

Um gleich zum Kern der Sache zu kommen:
Ich habe noch keine "Branzino" gesehen, deren Verbundwerkstoff-Spule sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst hat 
Das könnte aber unter anderem auch daran liegen, daß diese Rolle - (und ganz allgemein der Einzug von verklebten Faserwerkstoffen mit Metallen im Rollenbau) ohnehin neu ist. Ich denke, daß die Daiwa-Techniker ihre "Hausaufgaben" gemacht haben, was die momentane - mittelfristige Haltbarkeit der "Branzino" angeht. Es wird auch kaum das legierte Aluminium, oder der mehrlagige Carbon-Zylinder der Spule den "Geist aufgeben". 
Viel mehr habe meine Zweifel, was den *Klebstoff* im Langzeit-Einsatz unter Salzwasserbedingungen und Temperaturunterschieden von Wintersaison & Sommersonne betrifft. Letztere kann bei direkter und anhaltender Einstrahlung gerade Metalle (als gute Wärme-Leiter) bis ca. 60°C und mehr erwärmen, auch wenn die Lufttemperatur z.B. "nur" 30°C beträgt.
Die Vorlieben sind eben wirklich verschieden...Ich möchte niemandem seine vielleicht gerade neu erworbene "Lieblings-Rolle" schlecht reden, aber ich kenne mich z.B. im Rennrad- oder MTB-Rahmenbau aus. 

Dort gibt es neben CrMo- oder Edel-Stahl-, Titan-, & Flugzeug-Alu-Rahmen (bis hin zu Scandium oder auch Magnesium-"Experimenten"), seit einigen Jahren auch die verschiedensten Modelle aus Carbonfaser. Neben der kostenintensiven "Monocoque"-Bauweise (aus einem Stück), die für jeden Rahmen eine extra Form mit seiner spezifischen Rahmengeometrie verlangt, gibt es auch parallel dazu die viel häufiger (weil flexibler & ökonomischer) verwendete Klebekonstruktion von Carbon-Rohren in Alu-Muffen, oder - in jüngerer Zeit - auch in Carbon-Muffen.
Ich habe schon einige Rahmen dieser Bauweise gesehen, deren Komponentenkleber (z.B. an der Tretlagermuffe) oder am Ausfallende den Dienst quittiert haben...|uhoh:
Es ist mir klar, daß an einem Fahrradrahmen andere Belastungsgrenzen erreicht werden, als an einer Angelrolle, aber es zeigt, daß die heutigen Kleber offenbar noch nicht in der Lage sind, eine witterungsbeständige Langzeit-Verbindung verschiedener Materialien abzusichern…gerade wenn es um Verbindungen von Metallen und Kunststoffen geht.
Man ist übrigens gerade im Flugzeugbau intensiv damit beschäftigt, neue Hightech-Nanokleber zu entwickeln und bereits zu testen, welche die bisherigen Verbindungstechniken von vernietetem Flugzeug-Alu, zu Gunsten einer neuen Faserverbund-Bauweise ablösen sollen...
Was das Gewicht angeht, wäre anzumerken, daß ich natürlich meine große "6500-Dogfight" auch nicht zum leichten Spin-Fischen benutze 
Sie ist nun mal zum schweren Salzwasserfischen #: (BigGame) oder auch zum Wallerfischen konzipiert worden und ermöglicht es überall dort , wo sonst nur noch eine Multirolle angesagt wäre, doch noch eine Stationärrolle einzusetzen.
Trotzdem macht es mir auch Spaß, sie z.B. an der Ostsee für die größeren Kaliber einzusetzen. Daß ich dabei "übermotorisiert" bin, ist mit durchaus klar, aber da meine Oberarme über eine gute Fitneß verfügen , habe ich damit kein Problem... |supergri
Als Kontrast dazu, ist dann auch mal wieder eine leichtere Spinn-Kombo angesagt - aber nie auf Kosten der Stabilität oder Dauerfestigkeit...

Mfg von "DF6500" #h

p.s.:
Kann ab morgen erst mal nicht mehr antworten, da ich im Urlaub bin :vik:


----------



## schroe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Man ist übrigens gerade im Flugzeugbau intensiv damit beschäftigt, neue Hightech-Nanokleber zu entwickeln und bereits zu testen, welche die bisherigen Verbindungstechniken von vernietetem Flugzeug-Alu, zu Gunsten einer neuen Faserverbund-Bauweise ablösen sollen...



Diese Kleber fliegen scheinbar schon Linie. 
Die Testphase im Flugzeugbau scheint überstanden. A380 (Alu/CFK).
Irre ich?

Habs nicht ganz gelesen, beschäftigt sich scheinbar mit dem Thema

Letztlich wärs mir auch egal. 
Die "Dogfighter" scheint stabiler als die "Branzino". Kommen beide aus der selben Schmiede, werden beide wohl auch fürs Angeln taugen.;-)


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee da irrst du nicht. Der A380 mit seinen technischen Vorgaben ist nur wegen solcher Verbundwerkstoffe möglich. Der A380 sorgt auch dafür, dass die Preise für Aramid/Kevlar in schwindeleregende Höhen steigen.


----------



## schroe (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wurde die Teuerungsrate für Kohleruten nicht sogar mit dem ansteigenden Rohmaterialbedarf von Airbus begründet?

Als Flugmodellbauer, würde ich für den Anspruch einer Angelrolle, für Wolfsbarsch (Branzino) ausgelegt, ´n Droppen "Stabilit Express" dranmachen (-20 bis +80°) und das Ding wär gelutscht.

Fürn Waller oder auf der Ostsee,.... vielleicht ein Droppen mehr. )

Bei Rollen dieser Kategorie, eingesetzt nach angedachtem Zweck, sollte Stabilität kein Thema sein, denke ich. Wer sicher sein will, dressed eben over.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Bei Rollen dieser Kategorie, eingesetzt nach angedachtem Zweck, sollte Stabilität kein Thema sein, denke ich. Wer sicher sein will, dressed eben over.



So sehe ich das auch... #6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

oh mann....
ich werde noch zum Physiker, obwohl ich das Fach rechtzeitig vorm Abi abgewählt habe


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DAIWA6500Dogfight schrieb:


> Hallo Hooked #h
> 
> Um gleich zum Kern der Sache zu kommen:
> Ich habe noch keine "Branzino" gesehen, deren Verbundwerkstoff-Spule sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst hat
> ...



Da magst Du recht haben, zudem ist die Rolle auch noch schwarz. Allerdings kann man die Belastungen auch nicht mit denen beim Radfahren vergleichen. Zumindest bei meinen Haupt-Zielfischen.
Die Zeit wirds zeigen.

Wie schon geschrieben, fischen wir mit unterschiedlichen Rollen auf unterschiedliche Fische.
Daher ist der Vergleich der beiden ziemlich daneben.

Bis jetzt bin ich (noch?) hochzufrieden. Für meine Angelei optimal.

So, jetzt is aber erstmal gut.

Viel Spaß, gute Erholung und jede Menge Fisch im Urlaub...


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schroe schrieb:


> Wurde die Teuerungsrate für Kohleruten nicht sogar mit dem ansteigenden Rohmaterialbedarf von Airbus begründet?



Jup!
Airbus und die Raumfahrt. Kohlefaser, Aluminium und Titan.

Die letzteren Beiden wurden (oder werden noch) wegen der gestiegenen (steigenden) Energiepreise teurer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja

Aber dafür macht die Rolle auch einen wesentlich massiveren und für mich auch "wertigeren" Eindruck, ich traue ihr mehr zu als der Stella. Der Eindruck kann aber natürlich täuschen, bisher bin ich aber sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frage:

Infinity Q vs Certate (beide 3er Größe) welche würdet Ihr nehmen und warum?

THX im voraus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über die (vielleicht vorhandenen) Unterschiede gibts hier verschiedenen Threads, musst Du mal reinschauen...

Ich persönlich würde schauen welche Größe Du möchtest, wenn 2000 oder 3000 ist die 
Infinity halt günstiger und hier mit Garantie zu bekommen, sonst gleich Import, dann eventuell Hyper Custom (hier Infinity Q XP) zum besseren Preis... Ausserdem gibt es da einer Menge lustiger Tuning-Parts... :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nene es geht mir ausschließlich um eine Größe aber hyper usw ist nicht mein ding da die Certate dan zu bunt wird


----------



## marlin2304 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du mal ein Link?


----------



## Ranger (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Link?




Bei bissclips.de bei Neuheiten der ANSPO


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke euch.


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte mir eine Daiwa TD Sol 2000 zum leichten Spinnfischen für meine Barschrute zulegen. Kann man die bedenkenlos empfehlen bzw. fischt die jemand von Euch? Wie sieht das Wickelbild bei dünner Geflochtener aus? Ist sie eine brauchbare/gleichwertige Alternative zur Certate, die fast das Doppelte kostet und als 1500er etwas schwerer ist?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ist sie eine brauchbare/gleichwertige Alternative zur Certate, die fast das Doppelte kostet und als 1500er etwas schwerer ist?



Meine Erfahrung ist das eine gleichwertige Rolle seltenst die Hälfte von dem kostet, was man für das andere Modell hinlegt...

Gerade beim gleichen Hersteller!


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, das befürchte ich auch...wollte aber diesmal nicht ganz so viel ausgeben. Wenn das natürlich dazu führt, dass ich Nachteile habe, überlege ich mir das evtl. noch mal. 
Hatte gestern als Alternative die Twin Power 1000 FC in der Hand und musste dann feststellen, dass das gar keine echte Alternative ist, auch wenn mir der Verkäufer begreiflich machen wollte, dass dies die Shimano mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist...das Kurbelspiel an dem Ding ging gar nicht!
Andererseit könnte es doch sein, dass die Sol schon sehr gut ist und die Certate nur ein mehr an Prestige, Luxus etc. bietet, den ich zwar bezahle, aber eigentlich nicht brauche, da ja ich nur fischen und mich nicht präsentieren will. Wenn die Sol also sehr gut ist, würde mir das reichen.


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ teufel
> 
> suchst du ne neue Rolle für deine 45er VHF? Kauf dir doch die Infinity Q, die ist grade relativ günstig zu bekommen ...


 
Nein, für die habe ich eine Certate, eine Infinity würde ich auch nicht kaufen, da ich nicht so viel von abgespeckten bzw. extra für den deutschen/europäischen Markt angepassten Modellen halte.
Für den Kurs einer Infinity bekommt man mit etwas Glück eine Certate im Land der aufgehenden Sonne.
Ich suche die Rolle für eine 6,6ft einteilige ML Spinnrute.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> relativ günstig...



Aber immer noch das doppelte wie die Sol, oder?

Die gab es doch schon um 120€, plus fracht natürlich, aber soweit ich weiss liegt die infinity doch ehr im Bereich 250+, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Naja abgespeckt ist die infinity nicht. ... ich mags halt ganz gerne wenn ich ein wenig "Garantie" hab ...
> aber eine 2000er müsste von der größe doch auch passen oder nicht?
> 
> ja ne sol is was anderes ... sorry!


 
Hmm, habe gestern im Laden eine 2000er Infinity in der Hand gehabt, die wirkte schon relativ groß. wiegt 235 Gramm und wirkte wesentlich schwerer und "klobiger" als die ABU Cardinal 801 mit 228 Gramm, die perfekt an die Rute passte. Dass die die Schnur nicht ordentlich aufspulen kann, konnte ich ja vorher nicht ahnen...die von mir erdachte Rolle sollte schon so leicht wie möglich sein, da die Rute nur 96 Gramm wiegt. Und ganz wichtig: Sie sollte dünne, geflochtene Schnur so verlegen können, dass man damit fischen kann.
Übrigens wurde mir gestern im Laden erklärt, das das miserable wickelbild der ABU am fehlenden Wormshaft liegt. Da frage ich mich aber schon, wie meine Certates dann ihre Schnur so akkurat aufgespult bekommen, oder haben die jetzt etwa doch Wormshaft.#c
Und das beste zum Schluss: Der Fachmann versicherte mir, dass man die Schnur erstmalig immer mit der Maschine gerade aufspulen muss, damit die Rolle später im Betrieb diese dann immer in denselben Klängen verlegt...so einen Unsinn habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört. Auf meine Frage, was ich denn mache, wenn ich mal neue Schnur aufspulen müsse, kam keine Antwort, aber der Shimano-Vertreter hätte ihm das so gesagt und der müsse es ja wissen.|uhoh:
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist es doch sehr sinnvoll, die Spule mit neuer Schnur immer selbst über die Rolle aufzuspulen, oder liege ich da falsch? Bei den Daiwas bekommt man mit dieser Methode jedenfalls eine exakte Wicklung hin.


----------



## Ossipeter (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die Daiwa-Team-Sol 2500 seit 3 Monaten an meiner HS Dropshotrute Pikefighter mit 8lbs Sufixbraid. 1a Wickelbild, keine Einschneidung, Topbremse ohne Anlaufprobleme, seidenweicher Lauf


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nochmal ein wenig gestöbert. In Japan kostet eine 08er Twin Power 1000 rund 240 Euro, hier werden für die Twin Power FC rund 170 Euro verlangt. Sind das vollkommen verschiedene Rollen, so wie es der Preisunterschied vermuten lässt oder haben die Japaner jetzt mir uns ein Einsehen, weil wir hier so wenig verdienen?#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das sind bestimmt die gleichen Rollen, ist ja üblich das die Sachen hier bei uns billiger sind. Und Besser. :q

|sagnix


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt die gleichen Rollen, ist ja üblich das die Sachen hier bei uns billiger sind. Und Besser. :q
> 
> |sagnix


 
Ist echt schon traurig, was die hier mit uns veranstalten. Ist die Japan TP eine Certate-Alternative? Die ist etwas leichter in der 1000er Größe, was schon reizvoll ist. Von der Certate gibts ja leider minimal 1500..


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ist echt schon traurig, was die hier mit uns veranstalten. Ist die Japan TP eine Certate-Alternative? Die ist etwas leichter in der 1000er Größe, was schon reizvoll ist. Von der Certate gibts ja leider minimal 1500..



Ich weiß nicht, ob überhaupt schon jemand hier das 08er Modell der JP TP gefischt hat. Aufjedenfall hat sie kein fragwürdiges Zink-Getriebe wie die FC.

Ich hab aber das 05er Modell (mittlerweile in 1000, 2500, C3000) und das ist echt ne Top-Rolle, die bei mir schon im Falle der 2500 verdammt viel mitgemacht hat (Shimanos sollen ja angebl. nicht so stabil sein) und auch nicht immer wirklich sanft behandelt wurde. Hängerlösen, schwerere Spinnerbaits, Tieflaufende Wobbler, Faulenzen hat sie bisher alles schadlos überstanden, Laufröllchen braucht hier und da mal ne Fettung, aber das ist ja normal. Trotzallem läuft sie sogar besser als neu, kurbelt sich wie Luft. Wenn man die Kurbel kraftvoll andreht und loslässt macht sie 7-8 Umdrehungen, bis sie zum Stillstand kommt. Bremse läuft butterweich an, 0 Kurbelspiel, Traum-Wickelbild... 

Wenn die 08er nicht wesentlich verschlimmbesssert wurde ist sie bestimmt Klasse!

Ach so, daß die Shimanogrößen anders ausfallen als bei Daiwa weisst du?


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach so, daß die Shimanogrößen anders ausfallen als bei Daiwa weisst du?


 

Ja, das weiß ich, allerdings hat es mir die 1000er angetan, die schon ziemlich zierlich ist, wenn man mit Daiwa vergleicht. Müsste doch aber für die Gummiangelei mit 3,5 und 5cm-Kopytos mit leichten Köpfen und ab und zu mal für einen 61er Squirrel geeignet sein oder? Ne 2500er TP war mir dann schon wieder zu groß...


----------



## zesch (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab meine Certate 3000 beim "Hängerlösen" zerschossen,

ist knapp 2 Jahre alt ...

was meint Ihr, nimmt sich Daiwa was davon an ?  Garantie....

(Hänger wurde einfach über die Rolle gezogen, langsam... Schnur ~ 7,5 KG, Vorfach 6 KG, bei geschlossener Bremse)

wurde beim Weckesser gekauft...

Gruß

zesch


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> hab meine Certate 3000 beim "Hängerlösen" zerschossen,
> 
> ist knapp 2 Jahre alt ...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du es denen genauso schilderst, denke ich eher nicht...
Was hast Du denn zerschossen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> (Hänger wurde einfach über die Rolle gezogen, langsam... Schnur ~ 7,5 KG, Vorfach 6 KG, bei geschlossener Bremse)



Und dann fragst du nach Garantie??? #q

"Unsachgemäße Handhabung" wäre wohl der passende Ausdruck, ich dneke wenn man das Gerät so behandelt braucht man sich nicht wundern. Nix gegen Dich, aber ich hoffe doch das Du das nicht immer so machst?


----------



## zesch (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schätze mal die Achshubverbindung, denn die Spule steht und bewegt sich nicht mehr auf und ab beim Kurbeln....

Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen wie ich mind. 10 Minuten geguckt habe, als das passiert ist !

(ich denk schon über eine Slammer 260 nach, denn nochmal so eine (doch teuere) Rolle,
ich weiss nicht, oder welche Rolle soll ich nun nehmen ? kann ruhig bis zu 340 Gramm wiegen, hauptsache stabil und nicht teurer als 150 Euronen....fürs hardcore gufieren am Rhein)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## zesch (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

+ doch, ich habe mind. 300 Hänger in 2 Jahren "so behandelt"...


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> + doch, ich habe mind. 300 Hänger in 2 Jahren "so behandelt"...


 
Dann hat die Certate doch erstaunlich lange gehalten. Wahrscheinlich nehme ich sie dann mit ins Grab, weil ich meine Hänger nie so löse und das Ding ewig hält...:q


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ drehteufel
> 
> die Daiwa Luvias 1003 wiegt irgendwas so um die 170 gramm #6
> leicht, aber immernoch teuer


 
Allerdings bekommt man bei der nur 100m 3lb-Schnur drauf. Ganz schön wenig, obwohl ich glaube, dass von meiner Stroft GTP Typ0 etwas mehr draufgehen. Hat die schonmal jemand in echt gesehen? Muss ja dann noch kleiner als eine 1000er TP sein oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan hat auch die 1003...

Habe aber keine 100er TP zum vergleich?

Ist halt schon eine kleine leichte Rolle, habe Mono drauf, da denke ich nicht das ich mit dieser Rolle Probleme bekommen kann. An meiner UL-Spinnrute macht sie aufgrund von Größe und Gewicht eine sehr gute Figur, und gleichzeitig ist sie für diese Verhältnisse fast schon massiv - für mich eine tolle UL-Spinnrolle!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, oder welche Rolle soll ich nun nehmen ? kann ruhig bis zu 340 Gramm wiegen, hauptsache stabil und nicht teurer als 150 Euronen....fürs hardcore gufieren am Rhein



Wenn jetzt auch nur einer "Red Arc" sagt, dann muß ich aber darauf hinweisen, daß hier die Überschrift "_High-End_-Spinnrollen" lauet. :q:q:q

*duckundweg*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn dann sollte derjenige lieber "BlueArc" sagen bevor er erschossen wird, die scheint das deutlich stabielere Modell zu sein...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*RED* Arc...*duck und wech*


----------



## Pikepauly (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zauber??


----------



## rainer1962 (14. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jow er hat angebote ;-)
schreibe ihm einfach ne Mail, er antwortet sehr schnell (achtung Zeitverschiebung) 
im Mail enthalten:
Die Rollenbezeichnung angeben mit der Bitte:
"Please make me an offer" das klappt dann ;-)
anschliessend (wenn du einverstanden bist) kannst du die Rolle dann auch per mail ordern, er schickt dir dann ein Paypalincoice und gut ist ;-)
P.s. Plat hält was er verspricht


----------



## Slotti (14. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe bekomme ich ne Kaldia KIX 3000 für 75 Euro (vor Shipping) |kopfkrat
> Dann würde ich sie mal testen wollen ...



wenn dem so ist kannste 2 bestellen dann teilen wir uns den Versand 

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nach morgen hast Du leider kein Geld mehr für Rollen, weil Du neue Ruten "brauchst"...


----------



## zesch (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@WickedWalleye 

ne Zauber hab ich schon + bin sehr zufrieden damit (sehr robust + geile Schnurwicklung)

+ die Certate wird ab Mitte der nächsten Woche beim Daiwa Service "untersucht"

Herr Weckesser (CMW) sagte mir, sowas wäre noch nicht vorgekommen, das einer eine Certate "geschrottet" hätte

Ich habe ihm nicht verschwiegen, das sämtliche Hänger + dann auch folgend Abrisse über die Rolle provoziert wurden === *er sagt selbst das muß eine Certate abkönnen  *(8 KG Schnur + 6 KG Vorfach)

+ bin mal gespannt ob ich Ersatz bekomme......+ werde dann berichten

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ne Penn Slammer 360 solltest du innerhalb deines Preisrahmens finden, vielleicht sogar in D aus einem Shop, bei Eigenimport aus den USA auf alle faelle, auch mit Shipping, MwSt und Zoll


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dir ist bewusst, dass du deine Certate ganz schön geknebelt hast, sie hat eine max. drag von 7kg. D.h. mit deinen 6kg Vorfach hast du das mit den über 300 Hängern schon sehr gut ausgereitzt...


----------



## Imbeck2514 (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch eigentlich jemand mal die *Ryobi Fishing Safari *geangelt oder befingert? Die Beschreibung hört sich ja nicht schlecht an.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm nicht verschwiegen, das sämtliche Hänger + dann auch folgend Abrisse über die Rolle provoziert wurden === *er sagt selbst das muß eine Certate abkönnen  *(8 KG Schnur + 6 KG Vorfach)


Der Einschätzung bin ich eigentlich auch, allerdings betreibt Daiwa dort auch ziemlichen Leichtbau. Sehr interessante Sache.
Irgendwie fallen dem kundigen Daiwa'sten die 285g zu einer 305g Rolle sogar auf. 

Bei Shimano ist es anscheinend sehr einfach: Nicht über die angegebene max. Drag gehen, dann packt die Rolle das noch, darüber wird sie dauerhaft plastisch verformt. 

Daiwa hätte ich eigentlich da einen Tick mehr zugetraut, aber auch beim direkten Belastungstest bracht ein Infinity-Mann bei 6-7kg ab, das hab ich mir noch gemerkt.
>> schätze mal die Achshubverbindung, denn die Spule steht und bewegt sich nicht mehr auf und ab beim Kurbeln....
Das ist die prinzipielle Schwachstelle am Excenterrad, der Nocken und seine Führung sind am ehesten "dran", vor allem aber wenn das Fett in der Gleitbahn erschöpft ist und der Nocken hart und abreibend läuft.

Ich kenne im Moment nur eine Rollenserie, wo man die angegebenen max. Drag 5kg straflos um das doppelte überschreiten kann, und das öfter mal. Noch mehr schiene die Rolle sogar auszuhalten, aber Bremse macht dann sozusagen Sicherheits-Not-Auf.  Ist aber nicht Daiwa or Shimano :m



zesch schrieb:


> + bin mal gespannt ob ich Ersatz bekomme......+ werde dann berichten


Aber hallo, erstens #6, und zweitens nicht vergessen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hab auf meiner 2500er TP ne 8Kg Schnur, 7Kg Vorfach.

Was hat die Max Drag? 5 Kg?

Damit auch schon x Hänger gelöst und weiss gott nicht zimperlich gewesen.

Läuft wie ne Eins. "Plastisch verformt"? Mitnichten.

Weit entfernt davon die Grätsche zu machen wie angesprochene Certate. Soviel zum Thema Daiwa ist stabil / Shimano hält nix aus...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also ich hab auf meiner 2500er TP ne 8Kg Schnur, 7Kg Vorfach.
> 
> Was hat die Max Drag? 5 Kg?


Eher einiges weniger, so 2.5kg. Mußte genaues Modell in US/Asia-Shops suchen und nach einer genauen Beschreibung fahnden.
3kg Zug über die ganze Combo sind schon sehr viel, da beginnt sogar ein Rutengefährdender Bereich.

Frag mal taxel wie sich eine dauerplastisch verformte Stella dieser Größe anfühlt. 
Und das wäre ja nicht schlimm, würd ja nur ein paar E-Teile kosten. Aber die "Gangster" von Shimano stellen auch bei dieser Rollenklasse+Preis die E-Teileversorgung nach ein paar Jährchen ein. |krach: DAS ist indiskutabel, nicht dass eine Rolle bei einer bestimmten Überlast "zusammenklappt".


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber die "Gangster" von Shimano stellen auch bei dieser Rollenklasse+Preis die E-Teileversorgung nach ein paar Jährchen ein. |krach: DAS ist indiskutabel, nicht dass eine Rolle bei einer bestimmten Überlast "zusammenklappt".



Wohl wahr! #6

Das Problem lässt sich nur lösen, indem man zwei baugleiche kauft, da hat man wenigstens für jedes Teil 1 E-Teil... :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es eigentlich HE-Rollen ohne Rücklauf? Im Grunde wäre das total sinnvoll.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich HE-Rollen ohne Rücklauf? Im Grunde wäre das total sinnvoll.



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub die Saltiga-Z hat keinen Rücklauf. Ich seh da jedenfalls nirgends einen Hebel. Nen Mechanismus um den Bügel durch Kurbelumdrehung umzuklappen hat sie auch nicht. Von mir aus könnte jede Rolle so sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte jede Rolle so sein.



Von mir aus auch. Rücklauf und automatischen Bügelumschlag braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch. Rücklauf und automatischen Bügelumschlag braucht kein Mensch.



Also über den Bügelumschlag können wir reden, aber die Rücklaufsperre??? Auf die wollte ich nicht verzichten!

|kopfkrat


----------



## peterws (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... aber die Rücklaufsperre??? Auf die wollte ich nicht verzichten!
> 
> |kopfkrat



Auf die will keiner verzichten! Es geht wohl um die Rückwärtskurbelmöglichkeit, die völlig überflüssig ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Also über den Bügelumschlag können wir reden, aber die Rücklaufsperre??? Auf die wollte ich nicht verzichten!
> 
> |kopfkrat



Da haben wir uns mißverstanden. Ich meinte, dass ich keine Rolle brauche mit zuschaltbarem Rücklauf. Mir reicht, wenn die Rolle in eine Richtung läuft.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Peter!

Lass das mal nicht die Jungs von Profi-Blinker sehen.

@Uli

Meinste nicht, daß wir Deine Rollen mit ausreichend Sand so hintunen können.


----------



## peterws (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Peter!
> 
> Lass das mal nicht die Jungs von Profi-Blinker sehen.



Das musst Du jetzt aber mal erläutern. Was machen die denn sinnvolles mit der RKM ...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die drillen durch Rückwärtskurbeln.
Ohne Bremseinsatz.
Sieht komisch aus.
Verursacht aber natürlich keinen Schnurdrall.

@Uli

Ich glaube wir sind wieder bei Van Staal nee?


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind wieder bei Van Staal nee?



Etwas kleiner und günstiger wäre nicht schlecht. Aber vermutlich gibt es sowas nicht. Hat mal jemand eine Van Staal mit Schnur gesehen?


----------



## F4M (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal die kleine VS 100 mit und ohne Schnur :m

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dpxl3pORdCo


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja der Preis ist natürlich stolz.
Aber wenn die "Mühlen" so resistent gegen Sand und Salz sind, könnte man mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



F4M schrieb:


> Hier mal die kleine VS 100 mit und ohne Schnur :m
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dpxl3pORdCo



Sorry, youtube-links öffne ich grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## peterws (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@pikepauly
Danke für die Erklärung.
Ich weiß nur immer noch nicht wofür man's braucht...|uhoh:

@sundvogel
Ist aber ein nettes, ganz unverfängliches Video, mit Van Staal ungewöhnlich in action.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube ich gerne Peter, aber das hat schon seine Gründe bei Youtube mißtrauisch zu sein. Klingt vielleicht etwas paranoid, aber ich bin damit sehr zurückhaltend geworden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stahl Rollen haben die schlechtest vorstellbare Schnurverlegung, also nichts für Deutsche, die neben "schöner" Schnurverlegung auch auf dünne Blanks stehen, obwohl sowas keinen Vorteil hat.


----------



## Ranger (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und das Gewicht der Van Staal´s passen leider auch nicht mit den Angaben überein:

Das 100er Modell ist angegeben mit 312g und wiegt tatsächlich 466g!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso haben dünne Blanks keinen Vorteil?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na ein Glück, wenn die Dinger so schwer sind, komme ich wenigstens nicht in Versuchung.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, dünne Blanks haben den Vorteil, dass man mehr davon in einer Ecke verstauen kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man verbraucht auch nicht so viel Tüddelband, wenn man Blumen anbindet.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ok, dünne Blanks haben den Vorteil, dass man mehr davon in einer Ecke verstauen kann.



Akzeptiert. Und das sie schnittig im Wind stehen. So ein langes dickes Teil kann einem bei einer 7 von rechts ganz schön die Laune verderben.

Haben dünne Blanks Nachteile?
Falscher Thread oder?

Besser hier weiter machen....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2264985&posted=1#post2264985


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die Stahl Rollen haben die schlechtest vorstellbare Schnurverlegung, also nichts für Deutsche, die neben "schöner" Schnurverlegung auch auf dünne Blanks stehen, obwohl sowas keinen Vorteil hat.



Und warum ist ne "schöne" Schnurverlegung kein Vorteil? |kopfkrat


----------



## peterws (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und warum ist ne "schöne" Schnurverlegung kein Vorteil? |kopfkrat



Damit könnte man ja eventuell zu weit werfen! Vorsicht!:vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vor allem braucht man eine "schöne" Schnurverlegung weil es einem die Geräteindustrie seit Jahren versucht einzutrichtern, damit Erfolg hatte und man es inzwischen verinnerlicht hat, dass man mit "altertümlicher" Schnurverlegung weder weit werfen noch Geflecht fischen kann.


----------



## F4M (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da die Van Staal Rollen eh hauptsächlich fürs schwerere Spinnfischen im Salzwasser ausgelegt wurden, und dafür auch hauptsächlich im Hauptabsatzmarkt USA Monofile verwendet wird ist vielen VS Besitzern die Schnurverlegung eher egal. Bei Striper & Co. sind extreme Robustheit und hervorragende Bremse eben wichtiger. 

Zum Gewicht. Ich glaube eher daß da die VS 100 mit der VSB 100 Bügelvariante verwechselt wurde, die wiegt in der Tat 115gr. mehr und soll lt. verschiedener Reviews schlechter ausbalanciert sein. Ich denke nicht daß Van Staal falsche Gewichtsangaben veröffentlicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Kunstköderangeln auf Striper verwendet dort wohl kaum einer Mono.


----------



## F4M (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Zum Kunstköderangeln auf Striper verwendet dort wohl kaum einer Mono.



Doch, gerade hierfür wird meißtens Monofile mit härteren Ruten verwendet. Beim Jiggen mit Naturködern in großer Tiefe mit Geflecht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



F4M schrieb:


> Doch, gerade hierfür wird meißtens Monofile mit härteren Ruten verwendet. Beim *Jiggen mit Naturködern* in großer Tiefe mit Geflecht.




Sag ich jetzt nichts mehr zu. Soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden oder einfach in den dafür vorgesehenen Foren kurz nachschauen, wenn es interessiert.
Hat mit dem Thema nicht mehr so viel zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass ich keine Rolle brauche mit zuschaltbarem Rücklauf. Mir reicht, wenn die Rolle in eine Richtung läuft.


So ist das normal bei den meisten, und dieser dämliche Hebel entweden hinten oben oder unten am Rotor NERVT, da voll deiner Meinung.

a) eine vorzügliche Gelegenheit fürs Eindringen von (Salz)Wasser und Sand.
b) Da er beweglich sein muss, kann man nicht einfach zukleben oder dichten, außerdem haben die alle einigen Spalt.
c) verstellt man sich mal die Rücklaufsperre auf freien Rücklauf, und wehe wenn man es nicht rechtzeitig merkt. Bei leichtlaufenden Rollen geht der Tüdel ganz wahnsinnig schnell ab, bei schwerer laufenden merkt man es sehr leicht nicht, alles Mist.
d) ist beim Bootsangeln die Umschaltung unten am Rotor dauernd dabei, das ist sozusagen Standardnerv, noch schlimmer.
e) kostet die zusätzlich gewicht, bei Hebel hinten oben, sogar erheblich wegen der langen Schaltachse.
f) Kurbel ich mit ner Stationärrolle nicht rückwarts, das nach meiner Ansicht  wie Bunjeespringen ohne Fallschrim und Fangnetz bei einem Experten, der das bis haargenau zur Bodenbetonfläche einstellt. |uhoh:

Ergo: Das schreit nach Rollenmodifikations! :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

Shimano Stella FD vs. Daiwa Morethan Branzino

nachdem beide Rollen jetzt schon länger auf dem Markt sind und einige sie schon besitzen, welche Rolle macht das rennen. Einsatz Wobblerfischen auf Rapfen und Zander. Gelegentlicher Einsatz im Meer in Holland und Spanien/Frankreich auf Wolfsbarsch.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella oder jap. TP.


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stella oder *jap. TP*.


An der habe ich Interesse als Ergänzung nach unten (1000er). Die deutschen TP konnten mich jedoch nicht überzeugen, weder die FB noch die FC, noch nicht mal im Laden als Neuware. Selbst da wackelte schon einiges, wogegen bei meinen Certates alles tip top war.
Die Japan-TP ist Deiner Meinung nach top?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Branzino wird doch auch als Salzwasserrolle verkauft, und Branzino = Wolfsbarsch, wieso sollte sie dem Salzwasser nicht stand halten?

Rute wird eine Illex Ashura yellow Seabass 240 F, wenn der Verkäufer sich meldet ansonsten wohl die Mustang in 2,40m und WG-35gr aus der neuen Grey2 Reihe. Evtl. auch eine Cheetah.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wegen der Salzwasseroption? Dann ja, ansonsten würde ich die Branzino klar vorziehen ... wenn eben die größe passt ...



Ich hab 3 Top Daiwas (2x Infinity Q, Certate) innerhalb von 5 Wochen an der Küste krepieren gesehen. Da zieh' ich Shimano vor, da gab es bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für eine 2.40m -35g WG würde ich ehr eine 2500er oder C3000 Shimano nehmen. Warum eine 3000er Daiwa. Die wäre mit zu groß. Wobei die Illex Seabass ja den "tollen" (*hust*) Rollenhalter hat, der auch mal 50g oder so wiegt.



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wenn kein Salzwasser und die 3000er Größe passt,





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gelegentlicher Einsatz im Meer in Holland und Spanien/Frankreich auf Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weil man damit z.B. weiter werfen kann....


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stella oder jap. TP.



Ich bin zwar Certate-Fan, traue aber der "washable" Konstruktion mit dem Loch auch nicht recht. Im Angelgeschäft diesbezüglich nachgefragt wurde mir sinngemäß gesagt: "Kein Problem, daß Wasser fließt ja durch die Öffnung wieder ab und rosten kann im Getriebe ja nichts..."  Hm...|kopfkrat ;+ 

Wie schätzt Ihr die jap. TP Magnesium bezüglich der Salzwassertauglichkeit ein? Das wäre ja eine leichte und recht preisgünstige Alternative zur Stella. 

Oder gibt es derzeit irgendwelche günstigen Bezugsquellen für Stellas? |supergri #h Entgegen des Trends zu Großrollen auf MeFo würde mich die C3000 am meisten interessieren.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn du eine TP 08 importierts fehlt bei dem starken Yen nicht mehr viel zur Stella FD die man schon unter 500€(in Deutschland mit Garantie) bekommt...

Bisher die günstigste Bezugsquelle die ich gefunde habe: *klick*


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Entgegen des Trends zu Großrollen auf MeFo würde mich die C3000 am meisten interessieren.



Ich hatte kurz eine '05 TwinPower C3000 für die Küste, bin kaum damit losgekommen, aber das geht mit der "kleinen" Rolle doch sehr gut. Warum eine 4000er oder größer versteh ich nicht recht, es sei ich will mehr als 25/30g werfen.


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte kurz eine '05 TwinPower C3000 für die Küste, bin kaum damit losgekommen, aber das geht mit der "kleinen" Rolle doch sehr gut. Warum eine 4000er oder größer versteh ich nicht recht, es sei ich will mehr als 25/30g werfen.



Ich denke, wir sollten uns bezüglich dieses Themas nicht die Finger wund schreiben. 10 Angler - 11 Meinungen und jeder wie er es mag...

Wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen, angele ich am liebsten mit um die 15g Blinker. Dazu habe ich mittlerweile die passende leichte Harrison Interceptor Fast 15. Eine 4000er Shimano geht daran gar nicht, höchstens eine 2500er Daiwa oder 3000 Shimano. Deshalb eben optimalerweise eine (Stella) C3000.  Bekomme ich die in D irgendwo? Import lohnt bei den augenblicklichen Wechselkursen ja wirklich nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schau mal hier, bis her nix billigeres gefunden.

*Klick mich an, ich bin ein Link*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So'n paar Sachen kann man schon sagen in der Diskussion HE-Daiwa vs. HE-Shimano:

Schweres Süßwasserfischen, Hechten, dicke Köder, Tieftauchwobbler, große Gegner: großer Vorteil der Daiwas.

Leichtes Salzwasserfischen, Meerwasser, Spritzwasser+Tauchen, nicht so hohe Zugbelastung: großer Vorteil der Shimanos.

Schwierig wird es, wenn das Anforderungprofil nicht so klar trennbar ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Soweit ich weiß, ist "mein" Händler hier sogar noch ~20€billiger. Zumindestens waren das die Preise als die Stella FD rauskam.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ich das jetzt so rausgefiltert habe ist wohl eine 2500 oder 3000er Stella FD am geeignesten.....


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wie ich das jetzt so rausgefiltert habe ist wohl eine 2500 oder 3000er Stella FD am geeignesten.....



@Flo-Zanderkönig
Ich denke, was am geeignesten ist, sollte jeder persönlich für sich entscheiden. Ich glaube fast die Mehrheit der MeFo-Angler geht mit 4000er Größen an die Küste. Wäre mir persönlich aber halt zu groß an meiner filigranen Rute.

Deshalb würde ich halt die Stella *C* 3000 - quasi als Mischung aus 2500 und 3000 - bevorzugen. Gibt's aber wohl nur als Import...


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist "mein" Händler hier sogar noch ~20€billiger. Zumindestens waren das die Preise als die Stella FD rauskam.



@Chrizzi
Bekäme ich dort auch die _*C*_ 3000?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kenn die 4000er Shimanogröße nicht. hatte nur 1000 u. 2500er in der Hand. Red Arcs von 10100-10400er, Bluer Arc 70500, und kleinere Daiwas....

Und die Händler hier führen nur Spro und billig Daiwa


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> Bekäme ich dort auch die _*C*_ 3000?



Die hierige Stella 3000 FD ist quasi eine C3000 - einziger Unterschied, es hängt wohl eine 4000er Kurbel dran, daher uach die paar wenigen g mehr Gewicht. Aber Body ist eine 2500er.


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die hierige Stella 3000 FD ist quasi eine C3000 - einziger Unterschied, es hängt wohl eine 4000er Kurbel dran, daher uach die paar wenigen g mehr Gewicht. Aber Body ist eine 2500er.



Da verstehe einer die Japaner...#d |uhoh: :q 3000er Spule, 2500er Body, 4000er Kurbel...vereint in einer Rolle.

Wo bekomme ich einen noch günstigeren Preis als bei St....erk??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Volker, das ist der Shimano Lego-Baukasten. Du kannst ja noch weitere Teile re-kombinieren.


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...Baukasten. Du kannst ja noch weitere Teile re-kombinieren.



Detlef, ich wußte es immer |supergri Im Grunde Deines Herzens bist Du Japaner |muahah:|muahah::m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe oben ja paar Rollen genannt...mit was lässt sich den die 2500er Shimano und 3000er Daiwa von der Größe her vergleichen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

moinsen Volker, wann gehen wir mal an die Küste? Deine Harrison interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht nur Dich Uli!

Ich hab sie ja schon mal in der Hand gehabt, aber noch nicht geworfen.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Da verstehe einer die Japaner...#d |uhoh: :q 3000er Spule, 2500er Body, 4000er Kurbel...vereint in einer Rolle.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich einen noch günstigeren Preis als bei St....erk??



Nope... meine jap. TwinPower C3000 war eine echte 2500er mit 3000er Spule, so wie's sein soll.

Die 3000er Stella hier scheint irgendwas für uns zu sein, oder der US Markt will das so - die FD gibt es da ja auch.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Habe oben ja paar Rollen genannt...mit was lässt sich den die 2500er Shimano und 3000er Daiwa von der Größe her vergleichen?
> 
> mfg Flo



Eine 2500er/C3000 Shimano oder 2500er Daiwa würden zu der Rute passen würde ich mal sagen. Daiwa hat mit der 2500er Größe schon eine echt gute Größe gefunden, aber wenn die nur geschrottet werden... dann lieber eine Shimano.

Die Shimano ist etwas kleiner, auch wenn auf die 3000er (ob C oder nicht) in etwa das gleiche wie auf einer 2500er Daiwa passt. Ich finde die 2500 Daiwa Größe optimal, dennoch würde ich eine Shimano nehmen, wenn du damit an's Meer willst.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> An der habe ich Interesse als Ergänzung nach unten (1000er). Die deutschen TP konnten mich jedoch nicht überzeugen, weder die FB noch die FC, noch nicht mal im Laden als Neuware. Selbst da wackelte schon einiges, wogegen bei meinen Certates alles tip top war.
> Die Japan-TP ist Deiner Meinung nach top?



@drehteufel:

Wenn man die Japan-TP (Ich hab das 05er Modell in 1000/2500/C3000) mal live gegen die missratene FB hält - beide einfach nur mal in die Hand nehmen reicht - bekommt man schon einen Eindruck, wie unterschiedlich die Qualität ist. 

Die JP fühlt sich schon viel wertiger an! Die Vermittelt einem das Gefühl von ner kompakten Massivität, während sich die FB kaum wertiger anfühlt als ne Technium. Eben alles ein bißchen wackeliger und billiger.

So viel zum Look and Feel.

Der Leichtlauf dieser Rolle ist durchaus mit ner Stella vergleichbar, das sind Sphären, wo ich keinen großen Unterschied mehr merke, der den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würde. ich fisch die 2500er jetzt über ein Jahr intensiv und sie wird immer noch eher besser als im Neuzustand. Und wenn man bedenkt, daß ich für meine Angelei von der Belastung der Rolle her schon lieber ne 3000-4000er nehmen sollte macht die wirklich einiges mit, bisher auch völlig klaglos.

Ich muss aber sagen, daß so kleine Rollen wie ne Shamoni 1000er oft nicht so leichtläufig sind wie die gleichen Modelle ab 2000er Größe. Kann man schlecht mit ner 1500er Daiwa vergleichen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So'n paar Sachen kann man schon sagen in der Diskussion HE-Daiwa vs. HE-Shimano:
> 
> Schweres Süßwasserfischen, Hechten, dicke Köder, Tieftauchwobbler, große Gegner: großer Vorteil der Daiwas.
> 
> ...



Hört sich für mich ein wenig nach Schubladendenken an.

Für meinen Geschmack sind beide Marken für alle möglichen Anforderungen top aufgestellt.

Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede. Auch im Low-Cost-Bereich. Ne Exage fegt so nen Schrott wie ne Sweepfire locker weg. Möglicherweise hat Shimano eher ne Tendenz zum leichten Lauf und ne Daiwa zu mehr Robustheit, manche haben auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht - aber ganz klar kann man das nicht auf alle Rollen hochrechnen.

Wer hat denn bitte schön schon so viele Modelle beider Marken gefischt, daß er sich so ein Resümee erlauben kann? Ich nicht.

Hast du denn schonmal überhaupt ein aktuelleres Japanmodell von Shamoni gefischt? :q


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, beim derzeitigen Yen-Kurs macht es wahrscheinlich vom Aspekt der Ersparnis her eh keinen Sinn, etwas in Japan zu bestellen, auch wenn man da bessere Qualität bekommt. Es heißt also abwarten, wie sich der Kurs entwickelt. Sind ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit, bis bei mir die feine Fischerei wieder losgeht. Wenn wir dann Kurs 1:100 haben, habe ich Pech, ich spekuliere jedoch mehr auf 1:200


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei 1:200 habe ich auch noch ein paar Sachen auf der Liste... :l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich ein wenig nach Schubladendenken an.


Na sicher, das sind sogar schon wohlsortierte Schubladen, was einige Zeit und Aufwand fürs Einsortieren benötigt hat. Sie sind eben bei weitem nicht gleich und können nicht das gleiche. Das ist wie ein Map24: Hier ist der schnellste Weg zu einer Entscheidung. Natürlich kann man tausend andere Wege nehmen ... :q

Der Top-Tester ist hier z.B. Stefan: Shimano geht kaputt, Daiwa hält, radikale Fische. Eben wie ich oben schrieb. Klaus genauso, der haut noch mehr aufs Gerät. Daiwa hält ganz gut. Das ne Shimano anner Küste aber die bessere Figur macht, solange die Power paßt und reicht dürfte auch hinlänglich bekannt und probiert sein. Ich muss die nicht alle nur selber fischen, ich bin gerne der Qualitätsinspektor. 
Vor allem eben nach der Heinzmann "Überraschung", den vielen 2-Jahres-Toten von Daiwa usw. Das PiC (= Pour in Capabiliy) ist einfach suspekt. Shimano hat das nicht.

Wo ist das Problem, da gibt es zwei gute Richtungen und man nimmt, was am besten paßt. :m

Die Arcs lass ich extra außen vor, das ist wieder ganz anders und verwirrt dabei nur. 
Wenn jemand sich wischen ner HE Daiwa und ner Shimano entscheiden will/muss, kann ihm das oben gesagte schon ganz gut helfen.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ne Exage fegt so nen Schrott wie ne Sweepfire locker weg.


Das stimmt so auch nicht ohne Wenn und Aber, die Bremse der Sweepfire FD (=FrontDrag) ist um einiges besser als die der Exage FD .
Was bei der Micki- Daiwa lumpig ist, ist erstmal Getriebelauf und das fehlende schnelle Rücklaufsperrenlager, die multistopt+klinkt noch.
Wer fein Forellenansitzen mit dünner Schnur geht, ist selbst mit dieser Daiwa besser bedient.
Das ist der LE-Bereich, nicht HE, wieder ganz anders. Dort ist es sowieso schwierig mit "unseren" Qualitätsmaßstäben.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Trotzdem könnt ihr mal ganz beruhigt davon ausgehen, daß bei Det Informationen zusammenlaufen, die ihm zuverlässige Aussagen gestatten.
Dies z. Bsp. von Khof, Schleien-Stefan und mir.

Ich habe selbst nicht eine Daiwa Rolle, kann mir aber aus vielen Infos darüber auch 

ein Bild machen.

@Kai

Wenn Du ernsthaft meinst, daß ne Japan TP ähnlich läuft wiene Stella, lass uns noch mal bei mir an den See gehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, da gibt es zwei gute Richtungen und man nimmt, was am besten paßt. :m



Mein Problem ist, daß imho weit mehr als bloß _zwei_ Richtungen im ganzen Sortiment dieser beiden Hersteller vertreten sind und man deswegen nicht unbedingt behaupten kann "Daiwa ist gut für dies und Shimano ist gut für das".
Auch die Rollen mit mit gleichem Getriebekonzept (z.B Shamoni P3) unterscheiden sich doch sehr stark untereinander in der Eignung, sonst wär ne Hyperloop ja z.B das Selbe wie ne Exage.

Das ist lediglich meine persönliche, kleinlaut ausgesprochene Meinung dazu. 

@ Gerrit: Deine Stella fand ich ja sehr angenehm. Aber fandest du die TP jetzt dagegen wirklich so schlecht?  |kopfkrat Ne Rolle für unter 200 Euro mit so einem Lauf zu bekommen ist in D nicht unbedingt einfach.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Beim aktuellen Wechselkurs kriegst Du auch keine TP mehr für son schlanken Taler.
Meine Stella hat nen guten Schuss Fett im Getriebe, wegen Salzwassereinsatz.
Wenn Du beide Rollen, nur mit dem normalen Shimano Öl im Getriebe laufen lässt, heben sich die Aspire, Fireblood und Stella ganz klar von der TP Japan ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, daß imho weit mehr als bloß _zwei_ Richtungen im ganzen Sortiment dieser beiden Hersteller vertreten sind und man deswegen nicht unbedingt behaupten kann


Es gibt bei den beiden Japanern bestimmte Gruppenbildungen, mehrere, richtig. Aber ein paar sind genau die interessanten hier.
Bei den HE Daiwas ist das z.B. Infinity, Infinity XP, Certate, Branzino, das sind verschiedene Ausführungen einer Rolle, so etwa wie einfacher Golf bis GTI und VR6, aber eben ähnlich bei gleichem Grundaufbau.
Und Shimano macht auch sowas, Stella, Fireblood, Sephia, oder die MG Modelle sind eine Bauart bei derselben Generation, das sieht man am Bauplan, beim auseinandernehmen, aber es fühlt sich auch so an.

In der Klasse darunter wird eingespart, bei Shimano die Aspire-Sustain-Twinpower, das ist nicht mehr die Stella Klasse. Mix aus einigen Kunststoffteilen und Alu-Druckguss. Ähnlich bei Daiwa, die Caldia Klasse bis GS8 ist keine Infinity/Certate. Trotzdem kann man damit gut angeln.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und Shimano macht auch sowas, Stella, Fireblood, Sephia, oder die MG Modelle sind eine Bauart bei derseleb Generation, das sieht man am Bauplan, beim auseinandernehmen, aber es fühlt sich auch so an.



ist die TP nicht genau diese Bauart nur eine Generation älter?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das machen sie nicht, auch wenn es so aussieht. Die TP F war auch keine Stella F, vor allem die TP FA keine Stella FA. (die FA waren bisher aber ziemlich die qualitativ besten, relativ in den Modellen). Der Unterschied TP FB und Stella FB ist aber auch sehr gut sichtbar und mehrfach breitgetreten worden. Die TP FD und Stella FD kann man auf einigen US-Seiten gerade sehr schön im Aufbau spezifiziert vergleichen, die geben sich sowieso oft mehr Mühe alle Details zu beschreiben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn Du beide Rollen, nur mit dem normalen Shimano Öl im Getriebe laufen lässt, heben sich die Aspire, Fireblood und Stella ganz klar von der TP Japan ab.



Du besitzt die JP TP und auch die Stella, ich will dir da bestimmt auch nicht irgendwie versuchen was weiszumachen.

Die Fireblood zieht mich bei jedem Angelladenbesuch magisch an |supergri und ich muß sie dann immer n bißchen kurbeln. Und komme immer zum gleichen Fazit: meine TP läuft genau so butter. |supergri

Aber die sind ja auch noch nicht eingelaufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und wenn wir hier weiter zielführend über die High-Ender schnacken wollen, sollte uns klar sein, daß wir die Caldia, Shamoni TP usw. da raus lassen sollten.
Die gehören hier nicht rein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und komme immer zum gleichen Fazit: meine TP läuft genau so butter. |supergri


Was für'n Glück für Dich #6, bleib bloß dabei und :g!

Und, Kai, diese Stella-Klasse + Co sind Langstreckenrollen, die müssen so gut laufen, dass die Jungs anner Küste durchhalten, auch durchhalten wenn kein Fisch weit und breit und tagelang sich interessiert. Nicht zum Fangen, sondern zum Nichtfangen. Da brauchen die jedes Zuckerl was möglich ist, ultimativ. 

Das kann unsereins Mefo-Noob gar nicht mitreden. #d


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und wenn wir hier weiter zielführend über die High-Ender schnacken wollen, sollte uns klar sein, daß wir die Caldia, Shamoni TP usw. da raus lassen sollten.
> Die gehören hier nicht rein.



Wohl! |supergri

Immerhin überschreiten die auch schon die Schallmauer von dem was wohl 80-90% der Angler für ne Rolle hinlegen würden. Aber das macht sie nun nicht unbedingt High-End, finde sowieso, daß man das nicht (nur) am Preis festmachen kann.

Manch einer meint vielleicht sogar "die Rote" und ihre Verwandten wären High-End. |muahah:

Die Diskussion gab es ja schon zu hauf, wie ich mich erinnere aber ohne Ergebnis!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jungs habe gerade 2 von 3 der roten rausgehauen...macht mi9r jetzt keine Angst, das das ein Fehler ist auf Stella umzusteigen

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jungs habe gerade 2 von 3 der roten rausgehauen...macht mi9r jetzt keine Angst, das das ein Fehler ist auf Stella umzusteigen



Hehe, das kommt wohl ganz stark darauf an wen man fragt!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo ist denn das Problem müdde Mefos??
Hähä böser Pauly.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf jeden Fall genug Stoff für einen *Handmade*-High-End-Spinrollen-Thread 

Hau rein Gerrit, auf dass Du nicht nur die Smooth-Reliance-Laufeigenschaften Deiner Spinncombo geniessen mögest! #6


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> moinsen Volker, wann gehen wir mal an die Küste? Deine Harrison interessiert mich sehr.



Moin Uli #h,
Moin Moin Gerrit |supergri,

mich interessiert meine Interceptor Fast auch brennend |uhoh:, aber selbst ich konnte sie noch nicht einweihen... der Umzug, Job etc. läßt mich derzeit wenig Spielraum. Wenn Ihr an einem Wochenende an der Küste seid, kurze PN...

Ich versuche - und derzeit sieht es relativ gut aus - am 29.12. auf Fehmarn zum Treffen zu kommen. Das würde mich richtig freuen!!


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die hiesige Stella 3000 FD ist quasi eine C3000 - einziger Unterschied, es hängt wohl eine 4000er Kurbel dran, daher auch die paar wenigen g mehr Gewicht. Aber Body ist eine 2500er.





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nope... meine jap. TwinPower C3000 war eine echte 2500er mit 3000er Spule, so wie's sein soll.
> 
> Die 3000er Stella hier scheint irgendwas für uns zu sein, oder der US Markt will das so - die FD gibt es da ja auch.



Äh Chrizzi,

jetzt bin ich etwas begriffsstutzig |uhoh: |kopfkrat. 

Deine beiden o.g. Aussagen widersprechen sich, oder?? Hat die hiesige Stella FD einen 2500er body und eine 3000er Spule - und ist damit fast eine C3000 - oder nicht...??!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat die hiesige Stella FD einen 2500er body und eine 3000er Spule - und ist damit fast eine C3000 - oder nicht...??![/quote]

Er meint die hiesige 3000 er ist eigentlich eine C 3000 er.
Also 2500 er Body mit 3000 er Spule.


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerrit,

das war seine zitierte 1. Aussage,  bei dem 2. Zitat relativiert Chrizzi das wieder ein bißchen. 

Macht aber nichts, sind eh akademische Diskussionen |bla:. Im jedem Fall würde die Stella 3000 FD prima an meine Interceptor Fast für die Küste passen... :l

Hm, ist schon ein Batzen Scheinchen, soll ich oder soll ich nicht...;+


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso.. so unklar finde ich das gar nicht:

Stella 3000 FD = 2500er Body / C3000er Spule / 4000er Kurbel (sah im Laden so aus)

TwinPower C3000 = 2500er Body / C3000er Spule / 2500er Kurbel

Daher ist die Stella nur quasi eine C3000... die Kurbel passt nicht ganz in die C Reihe...


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Daher ist die Stella nur quasi eine C3000... die Kurbel passt nicht ganz in die C Reihe...



Ah, in Ordnung!!! Das hatte ich bei dem 2. Zitat nicht so verstanden, lediglich die Kurbel paßt nicht zu einer jap. C3000. Damit kann ich sehr gut leben, ich nehme gerne die größere Kurbel...

...wenn ich mich dann zu einer Stella durchringen sollte...??!


----------



## drogba (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

fischt jemand die exist steeze?hatte die neulich ma in der hand ist schon echt verspielt die frage die sich mir nur stellt ist ob die nicht ein wenig zu "klein" für hecht ist?#c


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Exist Steez Custom ist eine Rolle die extra auf Fluorocarbonschnüre abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## drogba (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube 0,25 packt die 100m drauf oder so?da könnte ich doch auch ne spiderwire 0,12 drauflegen lassen oder wwie meinst du das mit fluorcarbon ?das die nur gut mit mono is?|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Keine Ahnung wie das ist, aber die Rolle ist laut Daiwa extra für FC.



			
				PLAT schrieb:
			
		

> [SIZE=+1]*The fresh water and the model only for a  fluorocarbon line of EXIST*


[/SIZE]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast schon sehr recht mit deinem Hinweis, so ein Extremleichtbau haut man mit einer Spiderwire bei einem Hänger schnell aus dem Latschen, und es gibt noch härte Schnure durch die Flechtung o. Parallelität, die heftige Schlagmomente übertragen. Was ganz leicht ist und auf FC Dehnung geeicht, ist  schnell überlastet. Würde auch keiner 5t Blei in 10kg Stücken in eine 2CV Ente einladen, oder doch?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Daiwa Exist Steez Custom - übersetzt


----------



## KVP (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut gesprochen!
Wer kann und will,der soll auch und muss sich dafür auch nicht rechtfertigen!!!
                        Gruß KVP


----------



## ivo (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Hallo,

passt auf den 2500er Body der Aspire auch eine 3000er Spule der Stella?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ehr nicht, die Aspire hat keine ARC Spule.


----------



## drogba (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was gibtsn sonst so für verspielte rollen?also auf die stella hab ich ma garkein bock hatte die und war sehr unzufrieden.in japan gibts doch sicher ein paar sachen die es hier noch nicht gibt.hab von einer neuen shimano gehört weis leider nicht wie die heisst allerdings leichter als die exist steez hatte die bei jemanden in der hand .der preis war allerdings auch für mich utopisch.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sephia C4 <- die Shimano?
Exist
Steez (USA)
Exist Hyper Custom (die wäre wohl am ehesten was für dich, wenn du nur Geflecht fischt)

Was hat dir an der Stella nicht gepasst?


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die Steez Exist sowie die Exist sind 2 andere Rollen, genauso wie die Hyper Exist (ist ne "aufgebohrte" Certate)
Ich fische z.b. die Exist 2508R seit ich sie habe (2 Jahre bzw. seit sie im Programm ist) mit ca 8kg Geflecht...sie läuft und läuft und....
also keinerlei Probs mit der Rolle....wem die "paar €" zuviel sind ist mit der Certate oder ner Sephia gut beraten (vorausgesetzt die Sephia ist ihm, zum guffieren, nicht zu klein).

Chrissi Die Sephia C4?????? kenne ich gar net, nur die gute 2500S oder halt die abgespeckte BB.
wer ein gutes PL möchte der sollte durchaus auf ne Certate oder *JP* TP zurückgreifen.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Chrissi Die Sephia C4?????? kenne ich gar net, nur die gute 2500S oder halt die abgespeckte BB.
> wer ein gutes PL möchte der sollte durchaus auf ne Certate oder *JP* TP zurückgreifen.


 
Die C4 kenn ich auch nicht :q.

Das Teil heißt Sephia CI4




> die Steez Exist sowie die Exist sind 2 andere Rollen, genauso wie die Hyper Exist (ist ne "aufgebohrte" Certate)
> Ich fische z.b. die Exist 2508R seit ich sie habe (2 Jahre bzw. seit sie im Programm ist) mit ca 8kg Geflecht...sie läuft und läuft und....
> also keinerlei Probs mit der Rolle....wem die "paar €" zuviel sind ist mit der Certate oder ner Sephia gut beraten (vorausgesetzt die Sephia ist ihm, zum guffieren, nicht zu klein).


 
Ich dachte die Exist Hyper Custom ist eine Exist mit dem Saltiga Getriebe... 
Die Certate Hyper Custom ist eine Certate mit dem Saltiga Getriebe.


----------



## ivo (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Danke für die Antwort.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die C4 kenn ich auch nicht :q.
> 
> Das Teil heißt Sephia CI4


  wie blöd von mir...
ich bezweifle allerdings dass diese Rolle baugleich mit der "alten" Sephia S ist, von der Größe evtuell mal abgesehen. Da sind garantiert unterschiede, die ich allerdings nicht kenne (von der Beschreibung bei Plat mal abgesehen) da ich nur die alte Fische.|kopfkrat
Vielleicht kennst du sie ja, wird aber zum. ein andres Getriebe sein, da eine andre Übersetzung, hat gem. Beschreibung auch 2 Lager weniger....hast du die CI4?
würde mich echt intressieren, zumal sie auch noch ne Ecke günstiger wäre.

Ich dachte die Exist Hyper Custom ist eine Exist mit dem Saltiga Getriebe... 
Die Certate Hyper Custom ist eine Certate mit dem Saltiga Getriebe.[/quote]

Ich Depp, hatte das nicht mehr so genau im Kopf und auf die Schnelle verwechselt sorry...
was die Exist Hyper betrifft, bist du dir sicher dass die ein Saltiga Getriebe hat?|kopfkrat
wie gesagt fische nur Eist 2508R (mit Geflecht!!!) und die Sephia S. 
Alles beide feine Rollen. Finde die Sephia S sogar noch schöner als ne Stella, leider gibts die in der Ausführung nur in obiger Größe (von der C I 4 mal abgesehen die wie ich befürchte nicht baugleich ist), sonst hätte ich keine Stellas mehr#6


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> was die Exist Hyper betrifft, bist du dir sicher dass die ein Saltiga Getriebe hat?|kopfkrat


 
Jop. Die Hyper Customs haben soweit ich weiß, das Getriebe aus dem Material aus dem die Saltiga das auch hat - ebenso die Branzino.


----------



## archie01 (22. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Zusammen
Hab mir mal aus Down Under eine Fin Nor bestellt(Ist dort günstiger als in den USA) , will mal sehen, ob die mit eurer Japan Tackle mithalten kann.
Die Erfahrungen der Wallerangler mit den schweren Fins sind jedenfalls sehr positiv .


Gruß
Archie


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Chris
bei der Braze ist mir das schon immer klar, auf den einschlägigen Seiten geht das ja auch hervor, nur obs bei der Exist Hyper C so ist weiß ich nicht, es geht auch nirgens hervor....


----------



## Chrizzi (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Certare Hyper Custom = Saltiga-Getriebematerial <- Info von Daiwa Homepage


			
				Daiwa schrieb:
			
		

> High strength C6191 special alloy Mashincattodegegiya that is adopted for Soltigar Z and has supported reliance to Soltiga by marvelous durability.


Soltgar Z wird wohl ein Übersetzungsproblem sein und Saltiga Z heißen.

Die Exist Hyper Custom finde ich auf der Daiwa Seite nicht, aber ich glaube dass das Hyper Custom das Getriebe der Saltiga ist.


----------



## Ollek (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Daiwa Exist Steez Custom - übersetzt




hat da schon mal jemand bestellt? bzw. ist das ein onlineshop?


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Shimano ist etwas kleiner, auch wenn auf die 3000er (ob C oder nicht) in etwa das gleiche wie auf einer 2500er Daiwa passt. Ich finde die 2500 Daiwa Größe optimal, dennoch würde ich eine Shimano nehmen, wenn du damit an's Meer willst.



Ich bringe dann mal eine weitere Rolle ins Spiel, auch wenn bestimmt Pauly #h meint, sie gehöre nicht in diesen High-End-Thread .

Also, ich finde auch eher Daiwa etwas besser (mein ganz persönlicher, subjektiver Eindruck!!!), vor allem eben der 2500er Größe. Meine Certate 2500 nehme ich wegen dieses "washable Lochs" |supergri (genialer Ausdruck) lieber nicht langfristig für die Küste. 

Wenn ich mich bei Daiwa weiter umschaue, so wird die LUVIAS nicht nur als leicht, sondern vor allem als salzwassertauglich beschrieben: "[FONT=ＭＳ Ｐゴシック]Anti-rust ball bearings, CRBB, and water proof drag make the reel to be      safe to use in saltwater.[/FONT]"  

Wie schätzt Ihr denn diese Rolle auf MeFo ein? Die Luvias wird allerdings - wenn man das als Nachteil sehen will - in Thailand produziert.


----------



## drogba (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nein schade die sephia wars leider nicht.man konnte bei der rolle die kurbel abnhemen mit sonem clipper verschluss halt füe fahrt oder so.


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Finde die Sephia S sogar noch schöner als ne Stella, leider gibts die in der Ausführung nur in obiger Größe (von der C I 4 mal abgesehen die wie ich befürchte nicht baugleich ist), sonst hätte ich keine Stellas mehr#6



@zanderfetischist
Wieso könnte die Sephia Cl4 C3000S nicht baugleich mit der 2500S sein?? 

Würde die Cl4 C3000S im übrigen für Geflecht taugen? Und könnte mir jemand die Schnurfassung ins Metrische übersetzen, ich werde das nie kapieren:
PE0.6-200m
      PE0.8-150m
      PE1.0-110m

Aber für das MeFo-Fischen wird die S-Spule eh nicht genug Reserven haben.


----------



## drehteufel (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf der neuen F&F-DVD nutzt jemand zum Dropshotten eine Daiwa Presso Spin. Die würde auch in mein "Beuteschema" für meine Barschrute passen und ich muss sagen, die sah gar nicht so klein aus für eine 1003er Größe. Mache mir nur wegen der Schnurfassung sorgen, 110 yards 3lb-Schnur sollen da nur raufgehen...klingt ziemlich wenig.
Kennt jemand die Presso?
Habe grad mal gerechnet: Auf die Rolle soll Stroft GTP Typ 0, die ist wohl 0,12mm dick (erkennt man angeblich an der Bestellnummer bei WAKU, wo die letzten beiden Stellen dem realen Durchmesser entsprechen), eine 3lb-Schnur (Mono,Japan) ist lt. Umrechnung 0,148mm dick. Würde ja dann bedeuten, dass ich von meiner geflochtenen mehr drauf bekomme, was wieder für die Presso spricht. Und mit 195g ist sie auf jeden Fall ein heißer Kandidat.


----------



## singer (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

HYPER in der Daiwa Beschreibung bedeutet es handelt sich ums Saltiga-Getriebe.

@ Margaux

PE1.0-110m
Auf einer in Deutschland erhältlichen Shimano Rolle würde stehen:
5 LB ~ 130 yards öder auch 0,185mm - 110m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

hat jemad von euch eine 2500er bzw. 3000er Shimanogröße und eine 4000er Shimanogröße bzw. 3000er Daiwagröße die er mal nebeneinader legen könnte und ein Foto davon hier reinstellen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Margaux (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> PE1.0-110m
> Auf einer in Deutschland erhältlichen Shimano Rolle würde stehen:
> 5 LB ~ 130 yards öder auch 0,185mm - 110m



@singer
vielen Dank #h

Schade, ist (für mich) zu wenig Schnurfassung für' s MeFo-Angeln. 

Und sehr schade, daß Shimano diese klasse Rollen konsequent nur mit S-Spulen verkauft... wahrscheinlich fürchten die die Konkurrenz im eigenen Lager - schließlich sollen die Stella das Flagschiff bleiben!!?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke schön....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Doch, habe nicht dran gedacht das : und ) einen lachenden Smiley ergeben....Hilft mir schon weiter. Werde als erste die 2500er TP von einem Kumpel dran hängen und dann gucken ob die passt oder doch eine 4000er ran soll.

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> @zanderfetischist
> Wieso könnte die Sephia Cl4 C3000S nicht baugleich mit der 2500S sein??
> 
> Würde die Cl4 C3000S im übrigen für Geflecht taugen?


 
als erstes, die Sephia (2500s)die ich fische taugt super für Geflecht#6
cie C3000 hat zumindest 2 Lager weniger, Preis ist auch günstiger, das deutet für mich drauf hin dass eben doch unterschiede da sind. Bei Plat ist sie übrigens nicht mehr drin. Genau weiß ich es nicht, aber irgend was wird wohl anders sein. Übersetzung ist kleiner, leichter ist sie auch trotz größerer Spule. Wer weiß was den Unterschied ausmacht, kann wohl nur jemand beantworten, der beide fischt oder halt Plat selbst 



also sind wir uns bei Daiwa im allgemeinen einig
Hyper = Saltiga Getriebe (zumindest was das Material betrifft)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> jetzt lass ich meine "Knips-Künste" spielen und dann interessiert es nicht wirklich jemanden :c:c:c


Haste richtig gut gemacht #6, sieht man schön wieviel Durchmesser die Daiwas haben, etwas mehr. Und dabei leichter, bei dem oberen Pärchen eigentlich ganz schön extrem.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> @zanderfetischist
> Wieso könnte die Sephia Cl4 C3000S nicht baugleich mit der 2500S sein??
> 
> Würde die Cl4 C3000S im übrigen für Geflecht taugen? Und könnte mir jemand die Schnurfassung ins Metrische übersetzen, ich werde das nie kapieren:
> ...



Auf meine 2500er Sephia passen ganz entspannt 200m 010erFL, dass sollte für jede Mefo reichen.


----------



## Tisie (23. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Angelspezi,



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> jetzt lass ich meine "Knips-Künste" spielen und dann interessiert es nicht wirklich jemanden :c:c:c


auch wenn ich nicht danach gefragt habe - vielen Dank für das Foto #6

Der Spulendurchmesser der 3000er Daiwa ist ja extrem |bigeyes ... die Proportionen der 2000er fallen ja doch ein bißchen anders aus. Ist das bei allen Daiwas so oder ein Sonderfall bei der (3000er) Infinity Q? Ist das Wickelbild der 2000er etwas unsauber oder täuscht das auf dem Foto durch die dunkle Schnur und den Schatten?

Nochmal 'ne grundsätzliche Frage zu den Daiwa-Größen ... die 2000er würde ich etwas unterhalb der 2500er Shimano-Größe sehen, die 2500er Daiwa eher wie 'ne 3000/4000er Shimano, oder fallen die in den verschiedenen Serien auch unterschiedlich aus?

Kann hier jemand was zur Caldia X sagen? Oder bin ich mit der Frage (zu solchem "Billigramsch") in dem Thread völlig fehl am Platz? Ist ja nicht High-End, aber vielleicht eine interessante Alternative zu Stradic, TwinPower & Co?! Beim direkten Vergleich im Laden hat mich die Rolle bez. Laufverhalten, Spiel und wertigem Eindruck mehr überzeugt, als die neue TP FC. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der erste (sehr positive) Eindruck auch über längere Zeit hält? Interessant wäre für mich die 2000er zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander (Geflochtene). Oder doch besser die 2500er? Wobei mich bei der größeren das Gewicht (285g) etwas abschreckt, da kann ich auch weiter meine 3000er Shimanos mit etwas über 300g nehmen.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Bin nach zig Shimanos angehender Daiwa-Erstkäufer, aber man hört von einigen Händlern auch Negatives zu den Daiwa-Rollen, z.B. Getriebeprobleme, schlechter Service, kaum Kulanz, usw. ... habt Ihr diesbez. Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Tisie,

Daiwa wirbt jetzt bei der neuen Infinity damit, dass sie die Probleme mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen jetzt im Griff haben. Muss man mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heute gingen zwei neue 08er Japan TP 1000 für je 217$ in der Bucht über den Tisch, leider lag mein Höchstgebot bei 200$, ich könnte :v
Die 17 Dollar hätte ich auch noch gehabt.:c
Habe heute wegen der Daiwa Presso mit Andreas Ernst von Camo-Tackle telefoniert, das ist der, der die Rolle auf der F&F-DVD nutzt. Sehr netter Kollege...#6
So, wie ich es verstanden habe, würde er wohl so viel Kohle für die Rolle nicht mehr ausgeben und sich demnächst mit einer Symetre 750 oder Biomaster 1000 begnügen.
Die Bremse läuft bei der Presso ohne dieses (bei mir) beliebte Knarren, wenn ein Fisch abzieht, gefällt mir nicht. Ich sehe mich bei der Kleinen mangels Daiwa-Alternativen tatsächlich ins Shimano-Lager wechseln.|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aixellent hier aus dem AB, hat die neue Presso auch, evtl. kann er auch noch was dazu sagen...

Viele Baitcaster haben auch eine "silent" Bremse, würde mich bzw. hat mich auch genervt...was gibt es schöneres als das singen einer Bremse...

Sie auch: Sing baby, sing

Chrizzi kennt jemand der hat kurz hintereinander 2 Infinity Q Schnurlaufröllchen an der Küste gekillt....


Hatte schon mal jemand die Quantum Tour Edition Pti in der Hand....die hat einen Schnurfang Bügel, wenn man den drückt verformt er sich und kehrt immer wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück. Siehe auch hier!!!


mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was gibts denn da für Probleme? Ich habe keine ... #c



Ich habe nur zitiert: 

http://s197117024.e-shop.info/shop/article_10409-302/Daiwa-Infinity-Q-3000-Zaion.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

> Das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen wurde durch eine neue Generation ersetzt - Laufgeräusche nach dem Fischen im Salzwasser gehören nun der Vergangenheit an.

Was ist folglich mit der alten Generation von Schnurlaufröllchen? |kopfkrat


Und passend gleich mal New Shimano (selber suchen )

> Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement Spinning Using a special cold forged aluminum drive gear and a hardened brass pinion gear, reels equipped with the Paladin Gear Durability Enhancement will retain their out-of-the-box smoothness much longer than before. In fact, testing has shown that this combination of metals is more durable than an all-stainless steel drivetrain while maintaining the smoothness that Shimano is famous for.

Was ist folglich mit all dem anderem Getriebestuff? |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Auf meine 2500er Sephia passen ganz entspannt 200m 010erFL, dass sollte für jede Mefo reichen.



Bei mir haben die im Geschäft auf die Sephia 2500S nur 150m 0,10 FL bekommen. Jedenfalls habe ich 150m bezahlt, vielleicht haben die auch zu viel unterwickelt.

Gäbe es eine Sephia 3000 mit einer Schnurfassung von rund 200m 0,12 FL und der gleichen Qualität wie der 2500, wäre ich garantiert dabei. Ich finde die Rolle einfach klasse.


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist folglich mit der alten Generation von Schnurlaufröllchen? |kopfkrat



Die sind Mist. Das war schon bei meiner Capricorn so, übrigens eine nette Rolle, aber leider mit diesem Manko und dass ist wohl bei den Hardbodyclonen nicht viel anders.

Ich habe mich damals von Daiwa verabschiedet und sehe noch keinen Grund zurück zu kehren.


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die sind Mist. Das war schon bei meiner Capricorn so, übrigens eine nette Rolle, aber leider mit diesem Manko und dass ist wohl bei den Hardbodyclonen nicht viel anders.
> 
> Ich habe mich damals von Daiwa verabschiedet und sehe noch keinen Grund zurück zu kehren.


 
Habe auf meiner Certate 3000 jetzt das dritte!!! Schnurlaufröllchen, original Japan-Import. Das zweite Schnurlaufröllchen habe ich aus Kanada bekommen, 3 mal gefischt und wieder ausgetauscht, da es ziemlich viel Lärm macht. Laute Schnurlaufröllchen haben beide Certates von mir, beides Japan-Importe, die Geräusche traten sofort beim ersten Fischen aus, ein lautes Sirren/Pfeifen beim schnelleren Einkurbeln. Für mich echt nervig. Die Geräusche traten sowohl mit Power Pro auf als auch jetzt mit Stroft GTP. Kann also kein Zufall mehr sein.


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte nochmal eine Bitte an die "Schnurübersetzer" |wavey:

Für die Sephia wird die Ersatzspule   Sephia 2500AR-C Spool 0815 angeboten. Schnurfassung: PE1.2-150m. Wieviel ist das nun wieder? Die normale Sephia wird ja mit
#1.0-150m angegeben. Hat diese Ersatzspule also mehr Schnurfassung??

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## megger (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Problem mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen hatte ein Kollege mit der Infinity auch. Hat auch schon nen neues drin. Also anscheinend kein seltenes Problem. Normal ist das in meinen Augen in dieser Preisklasse nicht.


Petri

Megger


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Martin #h, vielen Dank, guter Link!! 

Das hieße, diese "Ersatzspule" YUMEYA 06 Sephia 2500AR-C Spool 1215 hätte ca. 150m 0,185mm Schnurfassung gegenüber 120m 0,165mm bei der normalen Sephia 2500?

Das wäre ja schon mal was. Kann jemand was zu dieser YUMEYA-Spule sagen??

Und die Sephia 3000S hätte aber nur ca. 110m 0,165mm und fiele damit von der Schnurfassung sogar noch geringer aus als die "kleine Schwester" 2500S ??

Verstehe einer die Japaner #d |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Gäbe es eine Sephia 3000 mit einer Schnurfassung von rund 200m 0,12 FL und der gleichen Qualität wie der 2500, wäre ich garantiert dabei. Ich finde die Rolle einfach klasse.



Ich habe höchstens 15m 0,18er von der völlig beknackten Monostroft als Unterwickelung, absoluter Mist, dieses Stroftzeug, unter meiner 0,10er. 0,12er habe ich auf meiner 4000er Rolle. Von der Tragkraft her ist die 0,10 völlig ausreichend, voher hatte ich die 0,06er drauf und die war mir zu verschleißempfindlich. Als Ersatzspule passt auf die Sephia übrigens die Firebloodspule oder auch ne Stellaspule, die du bei HAV bekommen kannst und das sind Normalspulen auf die du massig Schnur bekommst.


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Als Ersatzspule passt auf die Sephia übrigens die Firebloodspule oder auch ne Stellaspule, die du bei HAV bekommen kannst und das sind Normalspulen auf die du massig Schnur bekommst.



Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis! So könnte man die 2500S ein wenig aufbrezeln.

Wobei mir 180 - 200m 0,12er völlig ausreichen, deshalb würde mir eine 3000S oder 4000S gut passen. Sogar auf die YUMEYA 06 Sephia 2500AR-C Spool 1215 sollte diese Schnurfüllung gehen.

Bin gespannt, ob Shimano das Sephia-Programm erweitert. Die 3000S ist zur Zeit jedenfalls bei Plat wieder aus dem Programm...


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kollegen,
Mir wurde geraten meine Frage nochmal in diesem thread zu stellen,dann mach ich das mal 
Geschrieben hab ich folgendes:

REd arc,Blue arc bzw. Wormshaftgeräusche:

Keine Angst, das soll jetzt kein Grundsatzthread über diese Rollen werden, auch habe ich schon (wahrscheinlich) alles über diese Rollen hier im Board gelesen. 
Trotzdem bin ich mir immer noch ein wenig unsicher. Konkret geht es darum, dass meine Red Arc eigentlich schön rund und sauber-leichtgängig läuft. Ist also meiner Meinung nach keines dieser Montagsmodelle, über die man hier soviel liest (hoffentlich). Was nur im Vergleich zu z.B Shimano auffällt ist dieses mehr fühl-als hörbare Laufgeräusch. Ich würde es als leichtes Brummen beschreiben. Es fühlt sich eigentlich nicht "falsch" an,wie gesagt sie ist leichtgängig, trotzdem frage ich mich ob es mit einer unzureichenden Schmierung zu tun hat oder das ein generelles Wormshaftmerkmal ist? Haben das die Bluearcs aus der 8000er mit S/G dann nicht? 
Ich hoffe niemanden mit der Frage zu langweilen, sollte ich die Antwort darauf irgendwo überlesen haben.

Petri wünscht Mainwaller


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In diesem Thread geht es um Rollen, die qualiöativ deutlich außerhalb des Red Arc-Bereiches liegen.

Du hast doch schon mehrere Threads zu diesem Thema aufgemacht, warum auch noch hier die Frage?

Kleiner Tipp, schreib mal eine PN an Angeldet.


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eigentlich wollte ich ja nur einen thread eröffnen bzw. nur einmal meine frage stellen. mir wurde nur gesagt das meine frage hier wohl richtig wäre. 
könnt ihr gerne als "hier nicht gestellt" ansehen. nichts für ungut #h

petri, mainwaller


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Mir wurde geraten meine Frage nochmal in diesem thread zu stellen



Wer den Tip gegeben hat war dann wohl eher auf Streit aus... |uhoh:

Es gibt hier einige Threads in denen es explizit um diese Rollenfamilie geht, da sind auch einige unterwegs die diese Rollen regelmässig zerlegen und pflegen, die werden Dir sicher weiterhelfen können!


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja nur einen thread eröffnen bzw. nur einmal meine frage stellen. mir wurde nur gesagt das meine frage hier wohl richtig wäre.
> könnt ihr gerne als "hier nicht gestellt" ansehen. nichts für ungut #h
> 
> petri, mainwaller



Ist ja kein Problem, zur Red Arc müsste es ca. 100 Threads geben. Da solltest du fündig werden. Khof hatte das selbe Problem und von dem hatte ich so eine "Vibrationsrolle" mal in der Hand.

Aus meiner Perspektive wäre wegschmeissen und eine Technium oder eine Biomaster kaufen eine gute Lösung.:q


----------



## Slotti (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte auch mal 2 Arcs (10200 und 10300)

die 10300 hatte dieses zu einigen anderen Problemen auch , das war auch mit egal welchem Fett Öl usw nicht in den Griff zu kriegen. Bin froh das ich mich damit nicht mehr rumärgern muß. Denke das liegt Getriebeseitig an Toleranzen der Bauteile nach oben und unten, in dem Fall ist da wohl was verbaut was nicht zusammen paßt.

Die 10200 läuft seit dem ersten Tag wirklich schön und ohne probleme, die mußte ich bisher nicht mal nachfetten.

Trotzdem werde ich mir die Arcs zukünftig nicht mehr antun dafür habe ich mich zuviel darüber geärgert.

|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So um mal die Abspeckung der TwinPower FC darzustellen: 

TwinPower FC:
Zinkgetriebe
billigster Kram auf der Achse, also das unter der Spule. Kunststoffgleitlager/Unterlegscheiben/Standardzahnrad

'08 TwinPower:
Duralugetriebe
Achsaufbau wie bei der '05 TwinPower oder Stella FB (bei der Stella ist das große Zahnrad jedoch aus Metall)

Demnach sind auch die Spulen der Rollen unterschiedlich und man sollte sie nicht untereinander austauschen können.


Nebenbei:
Bei der neuen Curado E sind wohl auch massive Unterschiede vorhanden. Leider kenne ich noch keine der beiden Modelle (Hier/US), aber laut Internet hat unsere ein Lager weniger. Dazu sind alle Bilder der Curado E mit einer grünen Rolle zu finden, auch unsere in den Katalogen/Internetseite. Jedoch steht im Text sie ist grau. 

Was es hier noch für massive Abspeckungen gibt, weil ich nicht, ich weiß auch nicht ob das zwischen der TwinPower alles ist, aber das reicht schon.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Info! #6

Aber diese Geschäftspolitik finde ich zum :v

Warum denken die hier Schrott verkaufen zu können? |uhoh:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Öhmm....evtl. weil wir den Schrott kaufen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhmm....evtl. weil wir den Schrott kaufen?
> 
> mfg Flo



Ähh... Nein!



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Stefan,
> 
> 
> gaaanz einfach.....um den asiatischen Markt anzukurbeln:vik:



Genau! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ähh... Nein!




Dann schau hier z.b. mal rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881&page=48


mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Ich habe es jetzt erst gesehen, vielen Dank für den Vergleich der TPs.
Sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ivo (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen der JP Twin Power (MG)
und der hier angebotenen Version?


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenne nur die '05 TwinPower C3000. Da kann ich aber nichts mehr zu sagen, weil ich die nichtmehr hab. Ich weiß die Stella FB (2500) passte drauf.

Die TwinPower Mg kenne ich nicht, auch kenne ich die TwinPower MG nicht (Mg müsste Japan sein und MG ist die von hier). Die Infos der TP FC vs '08 TP hab ich aus dem Shimanokatalog/Händler/über ein Board die Infos der '08 TP erfragt.

Wenn ich mir hier die Shimano Schei*e so angucke.. irgendwie bin ich es Leid die '05 TwinPower verkauft zu haben, ich dachte mit der FC kommt eine brauchbare Rolle raus. Aber das ist ja wohl nicht der Fall. 200€ sind dafür in meinen Augen nicht angemessen, auch wen die Kurbel nicht wackelt. So ein Downgrade geht mal gar nicht. Dann soll man sich doch lieber die Aspire aus Kaltenkirchen holen, oder den Schei* aus Japan/USA kaufen.

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich machen soll, wenn meine Curado E nicht grün ist. Dann werd' ich wohl auch erstmal dumm gucken. Vielleicht hat Shimano die dann ja auch so abgespeckt, dass die recht fix flöten geht und ich mir dann doch etwas aus den Staaten zukommen lassen kann. Leider gibt es ja nicht so viele Rolle mit einer so hohen Übersetzung und die Zillion liegt ja noch ein Ende über der Curado E. 

Ich glaube auch kaum, dass das etwas mit "Shimano" zu tun hat. Ich glaube, dass hier bei uns ist irgendwas, was unter den Namen Shimano existiert und ihr eigenes Ding drehen. Ähnlich wie Daiwa-Cormoran... Nur die lassen wenigstens die Daiwa-Rollen so wie sie sind. Wobei es wohl Unterschiede zwischen jap. und US Daiwas geben soll, z.B. ist das Pinion Gear (US = 2 Schlitze/ jap. = 4 Schlitze) der Steez wohl anders, und somit auch die Spule (US = 2 Pins / jap. 4 Pins) der beiden Rollen . Aber egal, das ist kein Downgrade von Daiwa - nur eine andere Einstellung. Ob das bei der Spule auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber die Pinion Gears sollen wirklich anders sein. Dazu hat die US Steez kein Steez Logo auf den Knobs (also steht da 4mal weniger Steez auf der Rolle).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

TwinPower Mg (Magnesium) gab es meines Wissens nach nicht bei uns, sollte also nur über Direktimport hierher gekommen sein... Ich habe eine 4000er, schöne Rolle! MG habe ich noch keine gesehen, es sei denn als Verschreiber, ist aber wohl Mg!

Oder gab es die doch mal hier?


----------



## ivo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe gerade noch mal Nachgeschaut. Es ist richtig das es in JP nur die Twin Power Mg gibt. Das andere war ein Schreibfehler den ich leider übernommen habe.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aus welchem Material ist das große Zahnrad bei der Japan-TP 08? Kunststoff?


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> TwinPower FC:
> Zinkgetriebe
> billigster Kram auf der Achse, also das unter der Spule. Kunststoffgleitlager/Unterlegscheiben/Standardzahnrad
> 
> ...




Moin Chrizzi, #h

hast du die 08er TP da? Ist die Aufnahme für die Spule gelagert, wie beim alten Modell?

LG WW


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die '05 TwinPower C3000. Da kann ich aber nichts mehr zu sagen, weil ich die nichtmehr hab. (...)
> Wenn ich mir hier die Shimano Schei*e so angucke.. irgendwie bin ich es Leid die '05 TwinPower verkauft zu haben, ich dachte mit der FC kommt eine brauchbare Rolle raus.



 Tja, nu is sie mir!!!

Die 08er kommt mir aber auch nächstes Jahr ins Haus als 3000er. Glaub ja wenigstens noch daran, daß die das JP-Modell nicht schlechter gemacht haben, aber möglich is alles. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin Chrizzi, #h
> 
> hast du die 08er TP da? Ist die Aufnahme für die Spule gelagert, wie beim alten Modell?
> 
> LG WW



Nope ich hab jemanden aus einem anderen Board gefragt. Auf dem Japanmodell ist das gleiche wie auf der '05 TwinPower, ebenfalls mit Kunststoffzahnrad. Kai vielleicht magst du ja mal ien Bild davon reinstellen.




			
				drehteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welchem Material ist das große Zahnrad bei der Japan-TP 08? Kunststoff?



Jop, ist bei der älteren '05 TwinPower auch so. Bei der Stella FB ist das Zahnrad auf Metall. Die Stella FD kenne ich nicht. Aber es ist auch recht egal ob Kuststoff oder Metall...





> Die 08er kommt mir aber auch nächstes Jahr ins Haus als 3000er.



Meinst du das lohnt sich? Die 4000er '08 TWP kostet jetzt 300 € Netto + Zoll/EUST ~ 380 €. Da kannste dann auch gleich noch 50 drauflegen und dir hier ne Stella kaufen, oder 80 € sparen und die Aspire nehmen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Meinst du das lohnt sich? Die 4000er '08 TWP kostet jetzt 300 € Netto + Zoll/EUST ~ 380 €. Da kannste dann auch gleich noch 50 drauflegen und dir hier ne Stella kaufen, oder 80 € sparen und die Aspire nehmen.



Momentan eher nicht, da hast du recht.

Aber das hat bei mir nix mehr mit Vernunft zu tun.  Ich bin Japan-Twinpower-_Fanboy_. Wat soll ich da mit ner Stella?! 

Und ich weiss wirklich nicht, ob ich mir hierzulande überhaupt nochmal ne Shimpanso Rolle kaufe... ist die Aspire denn Made in Japan? Eher nicht, oder? |kopfkrat Die Baureihe is technisch sicher ne Klasse besser als Twin Power, aber ob sie auch so gut montiert ist... Risiko, Risiko.

Foto von der 05er Spulenaufnahme... schwierig... die liegt ja schon im Winterschlaf. Mal sehen, evtl. morgen!


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vergesst mir die Fireblood nicht.
Gibts manchmal in der 4000 er Grösse für Anfang 300 Dollar in der Bucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denk Du willst spinnangeln und bist die leichten Daiwas gewöhnt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> (Detlef, ich sehe grad du hast bald die 10.000 Postings erreicht! Einsam an der Spitze oder?)



Dann springt der Counter wieder auf Null... :m


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer wirklich noch ne 3000 er Infity haben will, muss sich langsam sputen.
Die Dinger werden langsam knapp und Daiwa liefert nur noch 2009 er Modelle aus.
Die haben ne UVP von 459 Euro, hat mir der Daiwa-Dealer meines Vertrauens gerade gesteckt. Und bis die in den BlowOut gehen kann ich nicht mehr warten, dazu sind meine Stradic und Technium schon zu "schraddelig".


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angeldet

10.000 Stck. das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Und da sind ne ganze Menge "Aufsätze" dazwischen.


Reife Leistung.

@Angelspezi

Einsam an der Spitze ist Thomas 9904.
Nicht nur was die Anzahl der Postings betrifft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> (Detlef, ich sehe grad du hast bald die 10.000 Postings erreicht! Einsam an der Spitze oder?)



Dann gibt das 'ne Seniorenkarte! :m :q

Sagt bloß nix meiner Herzdame


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rüschtüsch Martin!

Erzieh die "Jungs" mal ein büschen.

Wegen zurück zum Thema:

Welche hast Du eigentlich im Moment in Betrieb? Stella, TP, Branzino??
Stimmt das so, falls mal Fragen sind?


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezi 82

Diese abgeschlossenen Glasvitrinen im Angelladen, sind eben unser "Schuhladen" und hier ist die virtuelle Abteilung dafür.

Eben Shamoni und Daiwa statt Prada.

@Martin

Danke!
Die Sephia kenn ich von Uli Sundvogel, dafür hätte ich ne Auskunftsmöglichkeit "auf dem kurzen Dienstweg".

Super Rolle und schade daß man sie für das Geld nicht mehr bekommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wenn auf dem deutschen Markt die neue Infinity Q Zaion kommt, gibts dazu analog was neues auf dem Japanischen Markt?


Ich frag mich ja nur, wie sie die dann eigentlich von der Caldia ff. - Reihe noch absetzen wollen? |kopfkrat
Eigentlich war das vorher schon nicht viel relevanter technischer Unterschied, und jetzt auch noch mehr Kunststoff bzw. "Zaion"-Teile?


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nen paar neue Sachen hatte ich auch mal gesehen, aber dann nicht verfolgt wegen zu teuer.
Shamoni hat auf jeden Fall ein neues Eisen im Feuer, weiss aber nicht ob das bei Plat oder Bass.jp war.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fürchte, daß mit dem Zaion ist wieder so eine Massnahme "Der Erprobung von Laborwerten im Kundenbetrieb".

Das sollen mal erstmal andere kaufen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo ihr Tackleverrückten,
kommt von euch jemand die nächste Zeit
zu Moritz / KK?
Ich hätte gerne eine Infinity besorgt, ist aber so weit von mir.
Komme erst wieder im April dort vorbei.
Fährt da jemand vor Weihnachten hin?
Ist halt günstiger als bei CMW.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, daß mit dem Zaion ist wieder so eine Massnahme "Der Erprobung von Laborwerten im Kundenbetrieb".
> Das sollen mal erstmal andere kaufen.


Ja, anscheinend haben alle was auf der Pfanne! :m
- Daiwa mit neuen Plastik-Ersatz-Werkstoffen
- Shimano mit extrem billigen Getrieben in teuren Rollen
- Spro/Johshuya in Erprobung wie maximal schlecht man montieren und das verkaufen kann.

Also irgendwie ganz schön viel Versuchskaninchen gesucht! :g


----------



## VR6-Bert (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo, ich muss mich mal hier einklinken. hab schon die letzten 15 seiten zurückgelesen hab aber keinen nerv auf alles.
 hab mir vor kurzem ne 2500er fireblood geholt (für zander) und bin damit nicht so zufrieden. bremse hats schon zerlegt (nach 3 mal angeln). wollte mir nun die 3000er stella zulegen. man liest immer gutes und schlechts über die. was gibt es in dieser preisregion noch an top-rollen die vorallem auch halten? 

wäre nett wenn mir jemand was darüber sagen kann. mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@VR6-Bert
Die Frage ist doch nur, was hast Du gemacht?
Das sind keine Rollen fürs grobe, mehr so für die feine Angelart. 

Der Live-Bericht vor über 2 Wochen von der toten Stella FD 3000 war auch nicht ohne.

Bei mir wäre wohl auch kein langes überleben für diese "Leichtchen" möglich. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das is ja nix neues ... Zaion hat wohl auch die Luvias ...
> Marmorkarpfen verbiegen diese Dinger aber schnell ... frag mal Stefan |supergri


Mir wurde erst hinterher klar, genau nach so einer Diskussion zur Infinity Zaion, was das eigentlich genau war und heißt, schließlich war ja wenig Zeit. Die Luvias wird gemeinhin noch so gepriesen.
So eine zerdengelte irgendwie überall ein wenig klapprig gewordene Rolle hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, und Stefan berichtete von *einem* Fisch! (natürlich ein deftiger wie bei Stefan schon fast Standard #6)


----------



## drehteufel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mir wurde erst hinterher klar, genau nach so einer Diskussion zur Infinity Zaion, was das eigentlich genau war und heißt, schließlich war ja wenig Zeit. Die Luvias wird gemeinhin noch so gepriesen.
> So eine zerdengelte irgendwie überall ein wenig klapprig gewordene Rolle hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, und Stefan berichtete von *einem* Fisch! (natürlich ein deftiger wie bei Stefan schon fast Standard #6)


 
Och menno, und ich hatte entweder die Luvias oder eine Japan TP auf der Karte für meine leichte Spinne...aber wenn ich sowas von der Luvias lese...#c
Marmorkarpfen gibts in meinem Gewässer auch mehr als genug.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da hilft nur eins: erstmal die Marmors vorher rausangeln - mit fettem Gerät! 
dann hast Du wieder freie Roll(en)bahn! :m


----------



## drehteufel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, die werden alle wieder releast, kann man doch eh nix mit anfangen.
Beim Barschangeln hielten sich die Marmor-Kontakte aber sehr in Grenzen...bloß wenn doch mal einer hängen bleibt, gehts rund. Und dann an dem feinen Zeug, arme Luvias.:c


----------



## drehteufel (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> also doch ne Quantum :m


 
Wahrscheinlich viel zu schwer, so um die 200g sind schon optimal.


----------



## VR6-Bert (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

joa, ich hab sie wahrscheinlich etwas überlastet (beim hängerlösen), wurde aber anstandslos repariert. der händler meinte, das ich nicht der erste wäre mit dem problem bei der fireblood. naja, es wird wohl die 3000er stella werden

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also das erscheint mir ein zu kleiner Schritt.
Wenn die Fireblood nicht reicht, wird auch die Stella FD nicht mehr bringen, das ist auch ein zartes Bauwerk.

Besser gegen schnelles Kaputtzerren wäre was von Daiwa in der Art der Branzino - da kannst Du die Ausgabenhöhe auch halten. 

Wenn es noch derber und resistenter sein soll, brauchst Du einen Kraftzwerg wie die Applause o.ä. , da "darfst" Du dann aber nicht #d soviel ausgeben. 

Dann wäre da noch alternativ die Slammer, auch nicht teuer, hübsch in schwarz+gold, das ist aber 80er Jahre Rollentechnik mit einem modernen Rücklaufsperrenlager, nicht so der Brüller für feine Spinntechnik, dafür stabil.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Det

Hat schon recht, wenn Du die Fireblood gekillt hast, ist die Stella keine Lösung.
Das die mehr abkann, kann eigentlich gar nicht sein.
Schau Dir mal die Unterschiede im Bauplan an.
Es gibt eigentlich keine, bis auf die differierende Anzahl der Kugellager.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der FB sowieso nicht, und die FD ist ja eher noch feiner und leichter.
Ne sehr nette Rolle, aber nichts zum 10kg Schnüre in Steinpackungen abreissen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne sehr nette Rolle, aber nichts zum 10kg Schnüre in Steinpackungen abreissen.



Wer hängt denn eine 10kg Schnur an eine 2500er? Das sind keine Ambosse , sondern feine Angelrollen. S
sowas finde ich oft putzig. Da schreibt einer, Rolle xy ist aber Mist und dann stellt sich raus, dass er über die Rolle, am besten noch mit festgehaltender Spule und einer 20Ibs-Schnur Hänger abgerissen hat.

Für sowas sind nur wenige Rollen gebaut und die, die das können, haben andere Mankos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch meist so - ohne dass ich jetzt weiß oder explizit gesagt wurde, dass es da gerade so war. 

Mit zu (zug)starken Schnüren, die in der Tat auch oft locker auf die Rollen passen, verpasst man leichten Rollen (in explizitem Leichtbau) schnell den Todesstoß.
Kommt vlt. auch manchmal zuwenig als technischer Faktor rüber, diese eigentlich notwendige Unterscheidung in derberes "Trecker-" und mehr ausgereiztes Luxusgerät. Beides hat seine Berechtigung, viele Fragen und (überflüssige) Diskussionen liefen und laufen wohl oft daran vorbei. |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist doch meist so - ohne dass ich jetzt weiß oder explizit gesagt wurde, dass es da gerade so war.
> Mit zu (zug)starken Schnüren, die in der Tat auch oft locker auf die Rollen passen, verpaßt man leichten Rollen schnell den Todesstoß.



Eindeutig ein Benutzerfehler.


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

wenn von lauten Schnurlaufröllchen bei den Daiwas die Rede ist meint ihr doch sicher das Kugellager oder besteht da ein mechanisches Problem was das Heulen verursacht?

Sind die Kugellager eigentlich immer gleich groß? 

Hat jemand zufällig eine günstige bezugsadresse für qualitativ gute Lager in dieser Größe?

Habe zwar bisher in dieser Richtung keine Probleme, sollte der Fall jedoch einmal eintreten hätte ich keine Lust meine Rolle wegen sowas einzuschicken, da kommt dann nen frisches rein und gut is.

Danke

#h Slotti


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn von lauten Schnurlaufröllchen bei den Daiwas die Rede ist meint ihr doch sicher das Kugellager oder besteht da ein mechanisches Problem was das Heulen verursacht?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ein Lager in Kanada geordert und eins in Japan, Kanada hat 8 Wochen gedauert, Japan gut 3. 
In D hatte ich natürlich zuerst bei meinem Tackle-Dealer angefragt, der das Teil von Daiwa-Cormoran ordern wollte. Das war im Juni. Bis jetzt nix wieder gehört...
Am Lager selbst wird es wahrscheinlich nicht liegen, selbst die neuen machen Spektakel, laufen dafür aber wieder mechanisch ruhig.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ein Konstruktions- oder Konzeptmangel ist.
Dürfte normal kein Problem sein, hier in D andere, evtl. hochwertige (re) Lager zu bekommen. Muss sich nur mal jemand finden, der das Originallager vermisst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig eine günstige bezugsadresse für qualitativ gute Lager in dieser Größe?


Frag Klaus, der hat seine Daiwa's jetzt ganz gut bezüglich der KL im Griff, und auch ne Adresse für Kleinmengen.

Wenn man richtig viele benötigt, ist es eigentlich einfacher.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit zu (zug)starken Schnüren, die in der Tat auch oft locker auf die Rollen passen, verpasst man leichten Rollen (in explizitem Leichtbau) schnell den Todesstoß.



Moin Det,

da muss ich mal nachhaken.

Wenn ich nen Hänger löse, in dem ich die Schnur ums Priest wickel und dann quasi von Hand Steine umdrehe, kriegt die Rolle doch davon nix mit. Bei mir geht das aber erst so ab 6kg Schnüren vernünftig, alles drunter reisst zu 90% sofort ab. Deswegen ne ziemlich kräftige Schnur auf ner verhältnismäßig kleinen Rolle.

Also wie verpasst man eigentl. Rollen den Todesstoß mit zu starker Schnur? Da müsste man ja Hänger ständig über die Rolle lösen, wer macht denn sowas? Wenn man aufpasst sollte das doch eigentl. kein Problem sein...

|kopfkrat


----------



## VR6-Bert (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ sundvogel: hab nicht gesagt das ich gezogen hab wie nen verrückter, und hab auch nicht die spule festgehalten. also nen bisschen kenn ich mich schon aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also wie verpasst man eigentl. Rollen den Todesstoß mit zu starker Schnur? Da müsste man ja Hänger ständig über die Rolle lösen, wer macht denn sowas?


Genauso wie du schreibst! :m

1. schlimmste Variante: Bremse zudrehen oder knallen, voll in Angelhaltung zerren und schlagen, alles volle auf die Rolle ... |uhoh: 
2. auch noch heftig: Mit der Hand die Spule dabei festhalten, die Rolle an Spule und Fuß stützen. Immerhin schon besser, außerdem sind die Hände beschäftigt und die Kraftwirkung begrenzt.
3. alles sehr sanft gehandelt, aber immer noch direkt mit der Rolle, der Zug kommt dann immer noch auf Bremse und Verlegeführungspunkt und Widerlager.
4. ...

Die Rute bekommt unter Umständen auch noch "ihr Fett" bei weg.

Sagt jetzt nicht, dass es das Hängerlöseverhalten nicht gibt ... 

Mit Wickelholz (Abschläger,Priest), also Schnur darum gewickelt und nur damit gezogen, das ist ja ganz entspannt für die Rolle! #6


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Frag Klaus, der hat seine Daiwa's jetzt ganz gut bezüglich der KL im Griff, und auch ne Adresse für Kleinmengen.
> 
> Wenn man richtig viele benötigt, ist es eigentlich einfacher.




Danke ! Er hat ne PN, mal schauen was er dazu meint


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Maße wären noch ganz interessant;+


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Die Maße wären noch ganz interessant;+


 
Für mich auch, ebenso die Adresse...#6


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo ,

die Adresse ist: Modellbauladen. Ich habe die Lager für Klaus besorgt.

Die Lager ausbauen, messen(Innen-, Außendurchmesser und Dicke), ab in den Modellbauladen.     Fertig.

Die haben auch abgedichtete,haben meiner Red Arc(AUA keine High End Rolle) auch das Leben gerettet. Jetzt halten die auch Salzwasser aus. 

Ich glaube 2 Stück um die 3€.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Thomas,

wo warst du? Lismann NK ?

Ist der einzig gut sortierte der mir einfällt. 

|wavey:


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mark,

genau dort: Hat die Normalerweise auch auf Vorrat.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Thomas, hat die wirklich jeder, also so jeder in jeder Stadt?
Oder habt ihr 'nen guten tüfteligen dort?

Bei Internetbestellungen hat man das Problem mit Mindestmengen und Versand, Klein+Einzelmengen sind nochmals richtig teuer, das ist unschön.
Die KL-Distributoren fragen dann gleich wieviel tausend (oder min. hunderte) wollen se denn?, sonst wollen die irgendwie gar nicht. Wie die Stahlbauläden hier.


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Detlef,

das sind alles genormte Lager(von der Stange), also nichts besonderes.

Sollte jeder Laden haben, oder bestellen können.

Die Größe sind in vielen Modellautos auch verbaut.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> die Adresse ist: Modellbauladen. Ich habe die Lager für Klaus besorgt.
> 
> ...


 
Fehlen mir nur noch die geeigneten Messmittel...|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Fehlen mir nur noch die geeigneten Messmittel...|kopfkrat




ausbauen , mitnehmen?


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo drehteufel,

Schieblehre, oder Lager mit in den Laden nehmen.

Die haben dort garantiert eine, zumindest unserer hier.

Grüße Thomas

OK Mark war schneller!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die KL-Distributoren fragen dann gleich wieviel tausend (oder min. hunderte) wollen se denn?, sonst wollen die irgendwie gar nicht. Wie die Stahlbauläden hier.



Ist das bei Deinen Aktivitäten ein Problem?  So oft wie Du anderen Boardies hier hilfst hast Du doch ein Hunderterpack schnell weg, oder? :m Dafür auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches DANKE DET!!!#6

Das wäre doch überhaupt die Option: Ein ordentlich sortierter Rollen-Ersatzteil-Service, am besten Herstellerübergreifend - das wäre doch mal eine richtige Geschäftsidee!

Ich überlege nur grade wen ich kenne der sowas machen könnte und vor allem das nötige Know-How hat?

:q


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ausbauen , mitnehmen?


 
Ausbauen brauche ich noch nichtmal, da ich noch ein Ersatzlager und auch das defekte rumliegen habe.


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich hier lese wieviel Kugellager gebraucht werden, versuch ich es erst nur mit sowas.

Ihr bestellt ich besorge, und verdiene ein paar cent. Die Menge machts dann.( nee nur ein Spaß).

Wäre glaub ich ne gute Idee, mit einem Ersatzteilhandel. Bei manchen Herstellern bringt das bestimmt einiges. Keine Namen, bevor ich hier gesteinigt werde.:q

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bestelle meine Lager (ok, soviele hab ich noch nicht gebraucht) hier:

http://www.bocabearings.com/

Dort gibt es auch günstige Keramik bzw. Keramik-Hybrid Lager.
Die Versandkosten sind auch noch erträglich. Für ein einziges Pille-Palle-Lager lohnt es sich dann wohl nicht. Für 3€ waren das aber bestimmt keine "rostfreien" oder?


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Noob-Flyer

doch.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Umso besser!

Für den Preis kann man auch 1-2 mal im Jahr wechseln#6
Das Kugelllagerproblem habe ich deswegen eh noch nie so kritisch gesehen. Dafür eine Rolle wochenlang einschicken#d


----------



## Mefotom (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau, so ein Lager ist schnell gewechselt.


Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das wäre doch überhaupt die Option: Ein ordentlich sortierter Rollen-Ersatzteil-Service, am besten Herstellerübergreifend - das wäre doch mal eine richtige Geschäftsidee!


Das sehe ich auch schon einige Zeit - natürlich nur bei lohnenswerten Rollenobjekten. Billig-Einmal-Rollen fielen da sicherlich nicht ins Spektrum. |rolleyes

So in dem Angebot:
- kleine E-Teile Bezug, möglichst Standard-Monoblockteile, Lager, Scheiben, Federn, ...
- Wartung, regelmäßige Säuberung+Pflege+Idealschmierung
- Reparatur, Rolle wieder in Gang bringen
- Modding, verbessern und aufrüsten
- Quailifikation, Bremseneinstellung, Test usw.

Das gibt es nicht, ist auch nicht ganz einfach. Den Bedarf in Form von qualitativ hochwertigen und zuverlässig funktionierenden Rollen ohne Ärger beim Angeln - das sehen wohl hier alle! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In dem Laden wäre ich sicher Kunde!


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch schon einige Zeit - natürlich nur bei lohnenswerten Rollenobjekten. Billig-Einmal-Rollen fielen da sicherlich nicht ins Spektrum. |rolleyes
> 
> So in dem Angebot:
> - kleine E-Teile Bezug, möglichst Standard-Monoblockteile, Lager, Scheiben, Federn, ...
> ...


 
Na Det, wäre das nicht was für Dich?|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, ich hab schon was genug zu tun. Die Prozessoren der Zukunft muss schließlich auch jemand bauen, sonst wird das nie was mit exakt funktionierenden Rechnern! :vik:

Aber wenn ich mir so überlege, was da an Kapazitäten mit z.B. Geraetefetischist und Alsterboje so vor sich hin "schimmeln", da könnte man sich schon was richtiges vorstellen.


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab da eben  auch mal drüber gegrübelt 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch schon einige Zeit - natürlich nur bei lohnenswerten Rollenobjekten. Billig-Einmal-Rollen fielen da sicherlich nicht ins Spektrum. |rolleyes
> 
> So in dem Angebot:
> - kleine E-Teile Bezug, möglichst Standard-Monoblockteile, Lager, Scheiben, Federn, ...
> ...



Ist noch im bereich des machbaren, damit wäre vielen schon geholfen



AngelDet schrieb:


> - Reparatur, Rolle wieder in Gang bringen
> - Modding, verbessern und aufrüsten
> 
> Das gibt es nicht, ist auch nicht ganz einfach. Den Bedarf in Form von qualitativ hochwertigen und zuverlässig funktionierenden Rollen ohne Ärger beim Angeln - das sehen wohl hier alle! :m



Das wird schon schwieriger und ich denke sogar bei Rollen der Preiklasse bis 200 euro fast unrentabel.

Wenn ich mal die Arbeitszeit bei einer Reparatur inkl Fehlerfindung auf ca 1,5 Std mit einem noch recht günstigen Stundensatz von € 50 veranschlage zzgl. dem Ersatzteil und 2 mal Porto bist du bei sowas ruck zuck in bereichen jenseits von €100,- wo man sich dann fragen muß ob das noch lohnt.

Problem dürfte auch die Verfügbarkeit/Lagerhaltung von E-Teilen sein.

Nett wäre sowas trotzdem und zu vernünftigen Preisen sicherlich auch mit großem Zuspruch.

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das muss schneller gehen!

Und tut es auch: HAV rechnet z. Bsp. für einen komletten Kugellagerwechsel bei den gängigen Shamonis zwischen 20 und 30 Euro ab.

Das lohnst sich schon bei ner Stradic.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti
Richtig, unter Zeitkostenaspekten hast Du schnell ein Limit!

Dann zählte evtl. noch der Oldtimeraspekt, das ist dann nicht mehr nur wirtschaftlich.
Ne TwinPower-F auf Neu (oder gar besser) bringen, das würde sich wohl mancher gerne 200 EUR kosten lassen, so er es denn überhaupt bekommt. Wenn ich einige Aussagen von Christian im Kopfe anzapfen, dann ist da nach oben noch viel Bedarf und Luft, was bewährtes und bekanntes und gar berühmtes und in Top-Benutzungszustand steht auf jeden Fall immer vor was neuem.

@Pikepauly
Auch richtig, das geht aber nur bei erfahrenen "Profis", die das können und jeder Handgriff sitzt. Da dauert Fehlersuche auch höchstens 5min.
Bis ich mich immer in was reingetüftelt habe, vergeht immer erstmal ne Stund oder so zum eindenken.
Wenn es dann viele Rollen zu werkeln sind, wird man zum Glück schnell. Aber auch bestimmte Apparaturen sind sehr nützlich, nenne nur mal das Thema Reinigung und Entfettung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ein Beispiel:
Die vielgescholtenen Red-Arc und Konsorten kranken im Grunde an 4 kleinen einfachen Monoblock-Getriebeteilen, einfach nur 4 Metallstücke, die Shimano vergleichsweise hochwertiger bekommt und einbaut. 1 bis 2 Kugellager sind auch murksig.
Wenn man diese 4 Metallstücke hätte und einbaut, wäre es sicher möglich eine Rolle auf höchstem Laufkulturniveau und sehr guter Haltbarkeit zu haben, die relativ zum Markt mit 600-800 zu Buche schlagen müßte. Das könnte sich schon lohnen ...


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hav wartet jede Shamoni!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Das mit dem Zeitaufwand ist doch so, daß jedes Modell eigentlich immer die gleichen Probleme hat und ein "hauptamtlicher" Monteur hat sich auf sowas schnell eingefuchst.

Ich hab neulich bei meinem Tackledealer, den Lehrling beim Wechseln der unseligen Daiwa Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen beobachtet.

Gefühlte 30 Sekunden, anscheinend machen die das öfter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Die muss ich mal kontaktieren


Denen sind nur immer - wie allen Service-Händlern - die Hände gebunden, wenn sie von Shimano keine E-Teile mehr dafür kriegen. 
Finde ich bei hochpreisigen Rollen innerhalb weniger Jahre eine Sauerei. |krach:

Siehe z.B. die Stella von taxel. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gefühlte 30 Sekunden, anscheinend machen die das öfter.



Scheint aber wirklich ein Salzwasserproblem zu sein, ich kenne hier niemanden mit Cerate-Problemen an dem Kugellager?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gefühlte 30 Sekunden, anscheinend machen die das öfter.


Das ist eben ein Vorteil, wenn sich jemand professionel auf sowas einschießt.
Sonst wäre das gar nicht realisierbar. Man stelle sich nur mal einen Nicht-Vollblutmechaniker mit 2 linkesten Händen vor, der beim Schraubenzieher über den Gebrauch schon sinnieren müßte, dann geit dat nich.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Scheint aber wirklich ein Salzwasserproblem zu sein, ich kenne hier niemanden mit Cerate-Problemen an dem Kugellager?


 
Wenn es das Lärmproblem ist, dann haben es meine Certates definitiv. Die haben beide noch nie Salzwasser gesehen.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gestern beim Entfetten und Neu Fetten einer TP max. 10 min gebraucht.
Also sagen wir mal 10 Euro.
Wer mir ne Rolle schicken will...........


----------



## Noob-Flyer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ja leider!
> Auch die Rücklaufsperre zickt manchmal #q



Bei meiner FA auch. Nervt ganz schön, wenn man bei einem Biss mal wieder die Kurbel nicht fest genug hält...


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ,

mal noch ne Frage, wie stelle ich bei den Daiwas wie zb Caldia-X oder Infinity-Q das Wickelbild ein?

Die Caldia wickelt mir ein wenig zu viel in Richtung Spulenrand.

Bei anderen Rollen gibts ja diese Distanzscheiben die man auflegt bzw runternimmt. Das ist bei den Daiwas ja nicht möglich weil diese dort eine ganz andere Konstruktion haben.

Die nächste Frage ist wie kriege ich diese Konstruktion runter um zb den Rotor abzunehmen? da ist zwar eine Art längliche Mutter verbaut die ich eben versucht habe zu lösen allerdings scheint die sehr fest zu sitzen und Gewalt wollte ich ungern anwenden.

Danke


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> mal noch ne Frage, wie stelle ich bei den Daiwas wie zb Caldia-X oder Infinity-Q das Wickelbild ein?
> 
> ...


 
Um Gottes Willen Slotti, versuche bitte nicht, diese längliche Mutter abzudrehen!!! Spreche da aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung. Es gibt einen ganz kleinen Stift, der durch die Hauptachse geht, den musst Du entfernen, dann kannst du diese Konstruktion abnehmen.
Abdrehen wollte ich die "längliche Mutter" auch schon, kann sein, dass ich dabei die Achse verbogen habe...
Wickelbildeinstellung geht zumindest bei der normalen Certate mit Ausgleichsscheiben, die auch beiliegen.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Stift 15 in der Zeichnung ist es (Certate 3000).

Anhang anzeigen Certate_3000.pdf


Vorher musst Du diese ganz kleine 5-eckige Feder Nr. 8 entfernen, aber Vorsicht, kommt sehr leicht abhanden...
Und ganz wichtig: Teil 13 ist KEINE Mutter.


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hehe ich hab da nur mit leicht versucht zu drehen , also nichts gravierendes, hab mir gleich Gedacht das es so nicht funktionieren kann, aber nen Splint kann ich da auch nirgends entdecken #c


----------



## drehteufel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> hehe ich hab da nur mit leicht versucht zu drehen , also nichts gravierendes, hab mir gleich Gedacht das es so nicht funktionieren kann, aber nen Splint kann ich da auch nirgends entdecken #c


 
Der Splint ist ja auch gut unter Teil 9 versteckt, welches Du nur runterbekommst, indem Du Teil 8 entfernst.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_307_308_318

Wen schon Kugellager dan aber richtig


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Die Infinitys haben diese Distanzscheiben zum unterlegen ...




LOL manchmal sollte man vielleicht bischen genauer im Rollenkarton nachschauen... Danke

Bei der Caldia haben die zwar gefehlt aber da passen auch die von der Infinity, wie man übrigends auch die Spulen untereinander tauschen kann.

@ Drehteufel 

Danke #6 jetzt hab ichs gefunden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



VR6-Bert schrieb:


> @ sundvogel: hab nicht gesagt das ich gezogen hab wie nen verrückter, und hab auch nicht die spule festgehalten. also nen bisschen kenn ich mich schon aus.



Ich habe dich auch nicht explizit gemeint, aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, wie man beim Hängerlösen eine Rolle schrotten kann, ohne dabei ziemlich rustikal vorzugehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel:
> Die vielgescholtenen Red-Arc und Konsorten kranken im Grunde an 4 kleinen einfachen Monoblock-Getriebeteilen, einfach nur 4 Metallstücke, die Shimano vergleichsweise hochwertiger bekommt und einbaut.



Hallo Det, meinst du damit die kleinen Zahnräder vom Getriebe? Die sind bei mir auch der wunde Punkt, bzw. Fehlerquelle. Wenn man sich anguckt wie schlampig und ungenau die gefräst sind wundert's mich auch nicht, daß das Mistding solche Brumm-geräusche macht. |uhoh: Da kommt der graue Metallabrieb nur so rausgelaufen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, aber die von der WS-Verlegung, nicht das Hauptgetriebe (Kurbel->Rotor), sondern das Nebengetriebe.
*Wenn* es erstmal ein+abgerieben ist, und damit mehr Spiel, wird es immer schlimmer. Und so nebenbei: Das sind 3 Zahnräder drin, die so vom Eindruck her Zinkdruckguss sein könnten  (ohne chemische Analyse jetze), billig mit meist Blasen und Fehlstellen. #t
In jedem Spielzeugaufziehauto sind bessere exakter gemachte Zahnräder drin.
Die gleichen Räder in ner HE-Shimano sind genauso in der Geometrie, aber viel besser gefertigt, glatt+beschichet. 
Aber das kann doch nicht den Preisunterschied ausmachen, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Aber das kann doch nicht den Preisunterschied ausmachen, oder? |kopfkrat [/quote]"

Warum nicht?

Das und die bessere Ergonomie/Haptik und dann noch mal 30 Prozent fürs Mega-Marketing.

Schon wird ein Schuh draus.:g


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab ne Stella 5000 SW für 584 € hier im Handel gesehen.Mich würde interessieren warum die in Japan ca.200 € teurer ist.Falls es das selbe Modell ist,wäre das ja ein Schnäppchen  und ich würde mir die zu Weinachten schenken. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stella SW kann niemals das Selbe sein. Die TwinPower FC ist ja auch kein Stück das, was in Japan verkauft wird.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Norge Fan

Wenn es die Einzelne bei H. Gerlinger ist, könnte das schon hinhauen.

@Chrizzi
Moin!

Hast Du wirklich saubere Infos zu Quali Unterschieden bei der Stella??


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi                                

Der Unterschied würde mich auch interessieren.Oder mal anders gesagt,ich kann mir das schon vorstellen,aber heisst das die hier angebotenen sind schlecht? Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Askari gibs momentan 10% Rabatt, da kann man sich nun ne Stella 3000FD für ~430€ schießen....

mfg Flo


----------



## Big Fish (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hy erstmal mal eine frage was ist bei der fliegenrute aftma 5-6und 6-7 wer kann mir da weiter helfen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Passt hier zwar nicht rein, aber das sind die Schnurklassen bei Fliegenruten. Also um so höher die Aftmaklasse um so schwerer die Schnur.

Nun solltest du damit aber in den Fliegenfischerbereich gehen...

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Flo!

@Norge Fan

Der Preis ist gut für die 5000 SW, hab gerade mal beim Itzbay geguckt, da kommt man auf 572 Taler aus USA und das ohne Garantie.


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Pikepauly :mfür Deine Bemühungen,ich denke auch nicht das der "nomale Angler" nen Unterschied zwischen Japan- bzw.Europamodell feststellt.Überzeugen würde mich nur wenn es wirklich Qualitätsunterschiede geben würde die man als eklatant bezeichnen müsste. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Martin kannst Du was sagen über die Stellas?
Rainer 1962 meinte mal, er sieht die alle als gleichwertig an.
Ich kann keine Vergleiche ziehen, mangels mehrerer Stellas.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Rainer 1962 meinte mal, er sieht die alle als gleichwertig an.



Er meinte auch mal, dass er fand, dass seine aus Japan besser laufen als die FD als er die mal im Laden in der Hand hatte.


Wer weiß?!? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es die gleichen Rollen sind.


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab sie gerade bestellt :vik:,wenn sie da ist werd ich mal meine Eindrücke posten. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Norge Fan

Ran an Drillsimulator mit dem Ding.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Norge Fan
> 
> Ran an Drillsimulator mit dem Ding.


Vor allem auch die Ein*kurbel*kraft wäre interessant zu wissen! :m


----------



## drogba (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

shimano fireblood 1000 passt die zur illex ashura?wieviel 14er geflecht passen drauf?im netzt steht nur 0.20 etwa 130 m.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ähhhhh? Welche Ashura? Welches Geflecht? Wieso ne 1000er?


----------



## drogba (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so wie ich das gehört habe zum thema besser und teurer aus japan: in japan soll es keine hersteller garantie geben bzw kein rückgabe recht.d.h also die firmen die solche sachen herstellen müssen qualität liefern.die rollen die man hier kaufen kann sind also z.t wohl nicht in japan produziert


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so, das beantwortet ja genau meine Fragen.


----------



## drogba (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

illöööx ashura 190?(alte gelbe)14er spiderwire die rote.welche größe fändest du denn besser als die 1000?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2500? Dann gibt es auch keine Kapazitätsprobleme.


----------



## drogba (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wieviel 14er frisst die denn die 2500?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Keine Ahnung. Bestimmt genug. 200m?


----------



## drogba (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja ok das stabil.haste die schon ma gefischt?hatte die neulich in der hand und mich total verliebt


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische eine Sephia, das ist in etwa dasselbe. Toprolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte es grad schon mal in dem anderen Thread geschrieben:
Die 1000er Spule der Excia faßt gerade nicht 195m der Spiderwire grün in 0,14 , das übersteigt gerade eben die Fassung, eine 2000er Spule fasst aber dann locker 200m.
Da diese Größen mit den Shimano-Spulengrößen gleich sind, kann man das als Anhalt nehmen. Bei einer 2500er Spule ist dann noch ein Stück zu unterfüttern, sofern die rote nicht eklatant von der grünen abweicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich unterfütter ganz gerne mit Mono - da hat man immer noch eine Chance mehr, wenn es mal heftig am großen Gewässer kommt. So wenig trägt die Mono auch nicht - gescheiter Uni-Uni-Knoten und passende ca. 0,30mm vorausgesetzt, falls man einfach mal von einem Fisch "ausgezogen" wird. So nach ein paar Hundert Metern sollen auch großen Karpfen die Puste ausgehen, das haben mir einige Leute schon glaubhaft berichtet, und den Fisch bekommen. Oder man hat mehr Zeit hinterher zu rennen.

Wie gut und dicht sitzen denn die Gummiringe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist genug? 100, 150, 200m?
Ich gehe jetzt mehr auf 200, da 100m bei einigem Schnurverlust (Drall etc.) und abschneiden dann schnell zuwenig sind, da kommt auch der Verbindungsknoten schon merklich beim Weitwurf durch. 
100m langen an sich in den meisten Fällen.

200m sind viel, für 99,5% der Fälle ausreichend, ganz klar.
Aber es muss auch ökonomisch sein, ich pack mir da für normale Süßwasseranwendungen nicht 300 oder 400m drauf.  Das wäre was fürs schwere Meeresangeln, da sofort. Da hat man aber vom Boot weniger Steinpackungen und sowas. 

Wenn Dir in den verbleibenden 0.5% der Fälle mal wirklich viel Schnur von de Rolle genommen wird, kann es sein, dass Du den Fisch erstmal gar nicht stoppen kannst. In vielen Fällen kann man durchaus hinterherrennen, oder eben abwarten bis sich der Fisch doch etwas ermüdet, die meisten werden schon müder, vor allem je schneller sie lostoben. Da ist jeder zusätzliche Meter sinnvoll, vor allem um den Stress des sichtbaren Schnurendes zu mindern. Das wird ganz sicher sehr selten vorkommen, aber in etlichen Gewässern schwimmen solche Biester herum, dass ich jedes Quentchen Reserve gerne einbaue, auch wenn man es so selten brauchen kann.

Vor allem: Der Gummiring wiegt auch soviel wie die Mono-Schnur, oder ist sogar etwas schwerer. Und genau passen wird der auch nicht, also mußt Du doch wieder ein Stückchen Mono unterspulen. Wieso nicht gleich 100m mehr und nicht mit so einem extra Teil rumtüdeln? Strammer sitzen tut das mit Mono-pur drunter auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hut ab, Abu ist ja echt innovativ. HE-Gummiringe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo! #6 eben auch ökonomisch.

Aber sag das nicht mit dem Waller.
Gibt da irgendwo so einen schönen Bericht von einem 50Pfd Huchen, da ist der Angler dem Fisch 250m am Ufer hinterher geturnt und hat ihn bekommen. Am Fluß ist zumindest die eine Richtung zum anderen Ufer gut begrenzt.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei ner tiefen Spule, finde ich nen büschen Monounterfütterung gut.
Nix rutscht und die Geflochtene liegt auch besser.


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vor allem auch die Ein*kurbel*kraft wäre interessant zu wissen! :m


 

Bin seit 22 Jahren auf dem Bau.....noch fragen . Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht Deine, sondern die vertragene realisierbare der Rolle! 
Insofern bist Du ja gut präpariert! #6


----------



## Norge Fan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so :q,wie gesagt wenn sie da ist gibt`s Input. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82

Bleiben Dir nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Wasserski anlegen

b) zurück zum Ufer und ganz schnell zur nächsten Buhne flitzen, dafür dann eben viel Mono drunter.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Det! Herzlich Glückwunsch zu über 10000 Postings!!! Oder ist das die Zahl als Binärcode?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte mal 2 DAM Quick 330 N, die hatten auch sonen Plastering.
High-End inne 80 er eben.

@Det

Glückwunsch! Bald ist Thomas in Reichweite, der schreibt nämlich nix zur Arc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Det! Herzlich Glückwunsch zu über 10000 Postings!!! Oder ist das die Zahl als Binärcode?


Danke! #h

Also binär wär ein bischen wenig, aber hexadezimal wär ok, also 10000h bzw 0x10000. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Bald ist Thomas in Reichweite, der schreibt nämlich nix zur Arc.


Irgendwie schon lustig, dass die an sich so einfachen Rollen (Kurbel, 2 Zähnräder, ne Garnspule) soviel zum diskutieren und schreiben animieren. 
Über die viel komplizierteren Nähmaschinen schreibt keiner oder keine soviel! :m :q

Thomas, Jirko und der Meeresangler liegen aber moch ganz weit woanders, das kommt vom vielen "Knöllchen" austeilen oder so! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wozu Plastikring?

Da würde ich auch die Mono vorziehen, kostet auch fast nix und ist im Notfall eben doch noch ne zusätzliche Reserve...

Wobei ich inzwischen auch dazu übergehe, pro Rolle eine 270m-Spule zu nehmen und dann mache ich die Rolle voll - der Rest wird verschenkt oder zum basteln genommen, so teuer ist die PowerPro nicht, und wenn wirklich mal ein Monster hängt gibt es ein gewisses Gefühl von Sicherheit...

CU Stefan


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein Bild vom der Spulenaufnahme der Stella 2500 FB. 
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/2977/img09601rj2.jpg

Das Metallzahnrad ist bei den beiden japanischen TwinPowermodellen ('05 und '08) nur aus Kunststoff, ansonsten ist das ziemlich das selbe (Stella FB Spule passt auf '05 TwinPower). Auf dme Bild ist das eventuell schwer zu sehen, aber "im" Zahnrad ist ein Kugellager.

Bei der TwinPower FC sieht das alles ganz anders aus, da ist so ein Standard Zahnrad (nicht so eins) und ein paar Unterlegscheiben und ein Kunststoffgleitlager.


----------



## NoSaint (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So schaut auch meine fireblood unter ihrem "Rock" aus


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So habe eben eine Stella 3000FD geordert...mal schauen, wann die Gute ankommt


----------



## Slotti (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

na dann Glückwunsch !

an welche Rute kommt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Illex Ashura Grey2 240M Mustang zum Rapfenklatschen 
Und im Urlaub in Holland/Spanien auf Wolfsbarsch....
Jetzt noch die neue Stroft GTP 6Kg in hellblau bestellen und die Combo ist komplett....


mfg Flo


----------



## Margaux (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo, Glückwunsch zur Stella |rolleyes

Die Daiwa Infinity-Q gibt es ja derzeit zu stark reduzierten Preisen und wird sogar in K-kirchen als MeFo-Rolle gelobt. Sie hat aber meines Wissens auch dieses Daiwa-typische "washable Loch" . Ist sie nun salzwassertauglich oder nicht...?!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Flo, Glückwunsch zur Stella |rolleyes
> 
> Die Daiwa Infinity-Q gibt es ja derzeit zu stark reduzierten Preisen und wird sogar in K-kirchen als MeFo-Rolle gelobt. Sie hat aber meines Wissens auch dieses Daiwa-typische "washable Loch" . *Ist sie nun salzwassertauglich oder nicht...?!*



Die Rolle ja, aber das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja wenn der Rest der Rolle klasse ist solls an nem Lager von €3,- nicht hängen, das wird dann halt getauscht.


Hatte mit meinen Daiwas bisher keine Probleme diesbezüglich, allerdings kennen die auch kein Salzwasser.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine 4000 er Stella muss übrigens nach dem ersten besseren Drill zum Service.
Hoffe das HAV das wieder hinkriegt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die FD Gerrit???

Ich wusste ich hätte bei der Red Arc bleiben sollen|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine 4000 er Stella muss übrigens nach dem ersten besseren Drill zum Service.
> Hoffe das HAV das wieder hinkriegt.


 
War das die Hechtdame?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau.

Ich habe  beim Kurbeln einen unregelmässigen Lauf.
Schreibe hier rein, was es war wenn HAV sich dazu äussern sollte.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin auch mal gespannt was da rauskommt, das sollte ja eigentlich kein Thema sein, und ich hatte da auch kein Problem erwartet... |bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö das hätte ich auch nie gedacht.
Harter Drill wars schon, aber ja kein Waller oder 30 Pfd. Hecht???

Bau jetzt den ganzen Rollenpark um:

Die Stella an die Mefoflitsche, für meine Hechrute ne Infinity, an die Schleppruten Penn Slammer, und die Japan TP an die Bellyrute. Achso und die Red Arc an die 30 er VHF. aber das ist hier OT.

Also die Shimanos fürs Salzwasser und bei kleineren Fischen.
Die robusteren Rollen fürs derbe.
Was haltet ihr von diesem "Umbau?"


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem "Umbau?"



Ich habe in der letzten Zeit auch immer mehr auf Daiwa umgestellt und muss sagen, das die Rollen nach meinem Empfinden einfach robuster sind - und das ohne schwerer zu sein!

Früher hatte ich auch nur Schimanski, aber jetzt habe ich keine mehr regelmässig in Betrieb, obwohl ich nicht denke das es schlechte Rollen sind. Aber wenn eine Stella nach einem Hechtdrill zur Inspektion muss wundert mich das schon... 

Oder war der Drill wirklich so böse? |kopfkrat

Mit Hechten konnte ich bisher noch keine Rolle wirklich sichtbar schädigen, wobei mir zugegebenermassen aber die richtigen Klopper noch fehlen. aber Hechte um den Meter waren bisher im Drill noch nie so das es mir um meine Rollen Angst gewesen wäre, weder S noch D...

Bin mal gespannt was bei HAV rauskommt, und vor allem ob was dauerhaft beschädigt ist!

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Drill war nicht böse.
Nur eben mit der Tactilus die bei einem 8 KG Fisch noch lange nicht voll einfedert, und 15 Lbs Tufline.
Mit einer weicheren Rute wie ne Harrison VT oder CTS wäre evtl. auch nix passiert.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klingt schlüssig, trotzdem wirft es bei mir wieder einige Fragen auf.
Eine Stella oder überhaupt Rollen mit Wormshaft werden ja nicht explizit als Rollen für die leichte Fischerei ausgewiesen, wäre ja auch ein Ding, wenn Shimano mit dem Slogan "...nur für Hechte bis 70cm...." werben würde. Stellt sich für mich die Frage: Warum sollte ich überhaupt eine Rolle mit Wormshaft kaufen oder warum baut man überhaupt solche Rollen, wenn die Technik an sich anfällig bei Belastungen ist? Die Schnurverlegung kann als Argument pro Wormshaft nicht herhalten, Daiwa bekommt das auch ohne WS sehr gut hin.
Ein großer Fisch kann bei jeder Art von Spinnangelei auf meinen Köder gehen, für meine leichte Barschkombo (auf die eigentlich eine 1000er TP sollte) ist ein 80er Hecht schon ein großer Fisch. Trotzdem will ich irgendwie nicht einsehen, warum die WS-Rolle danach zum Service muss, trotz richtig eingestellter Bremse etc...#d
Wenn die HE-Rollen in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Lauf auch nicht besser sind als Rolle xy für 100 Euro, dann kann ich auch gleich Rolle xy für genau diese 100 Euro kaufen, das dafür aber 3 mal, wenn ich die Preise für meine Certates betrachte. Und wenn die Certates so ultrarobust wären, dann würden sie noch laufen wie am ersten Tag, was ebenfalls beide nicht mehr tun, obwohl ich sie sehr pfleglich behandele und die 2500er noch keinen wirklich großen Fisch gesehen hat.
Ob ich nun am Ende eine Daiwa oder eine Spro oder Ryobi wegschmeißen darf, ist letztlich derselbe Effekt, nur dass er bei der Daiwa finanziell wesentlich mehr schmerzt.|uhoh:
Es sieht also nach der Grundsatzfrage nach Sinn/Unsinn von HE-Rollen aus, welche ich letztlich für mich selbst entscheiden muss...für das mittlere und schwerere Spinnangeln, wo das Rollengewicht nicht so extrem wichtig ist, wird meine nächste Rolle auf jeden Fall nicht mehr aus dem Hause Shimano oder Daiwa kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also die Shimanos fürs Salzwasser und bei kleineren Fischen.
> Die robusteren Rollen fürs derbe.
> Was haltet ihr von diesem "Umbau?"


Klingt gut, Slammer zum schleppen auch! #6
Weiste ja, ich schleppe auch schwarz-gold.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oder war der Drill wirklich so böse?


Stefan, beim Hecht sind das ja keine Dauerbelastungen wie bei einem Marmor (meist jedenfalls), dafür haut der aber viel stärker ruckartiger zu, das sind diese wenige Sekunden Volldampf mit dem Schwanzpaddel, die schon reichen können, vor allem wenn der Fisch  irgendwo hinwill, wo er nicht soll. Nicht jeder Hecht ist so auf Materialzerstörung aus, bzw. versucht das anders.

@drehteufel:
Das Problem liegt doch grundsätzlich woanders:
Einerseits liefern sich die Japsen einen Technowettkampf, wer baut die leichtere geilere Rolle. Und teuer darfs auch sein. Die realen Leistungswerte bzw. Limits fallen unter den Tisch. Und alle machen mit ...

Wenn eine Rolle für einen Einsatz gebaut ist, dann ist das so. 
Und es ist ja auch sehr gut, dass es leichte und luxuriöse Rollen gibt.
*Nur: Ich hätte (wie viele andere bestimmt auch) gerne Kennwerte, was die Rolle wirklich aushält, getestet und das glaubwürdig, auch nachgemessen. *
Das ist bei Rollen wie Ruten Fehlanzeige, vollkommen unterbelichtet, obwohl es sehr wichtig ist, und selbst bei Schnüren wo es sehr einfach ist, wird geschummelt und gemogelt, was der Faden hergibt.
In so ner "Verarschli"-Angebotswelt darf das eigentlich nicht wundern.

Zum Glück gibt es aber sehr viele unterschiedliche Rollen, und mit den gesammelten Informationen findet man schon was passendes für den geplanten Einsatzzweck, wenn man will.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DET

Mit den Slammer hab ich da wohl mehr Freude, zum Schleppen.

@Drehteufel

Vieleicht ist Shamoni auch in der Situation das sie gar nicht anders können.

Vom Marketing her und das zählt in so einem Konzern, können die gar nicht sagen: Na gut wir haben den Daiwa Getriebeaufbau 20 Jahre lang verteufelt weil die Schnurverlegung nicht so gut ist, wie bei Shamoni. Jetzt hat Daiwa aber das soweit verbessert, daß die Schnurverlegung auch mit geflochtener Schnur prima ist.
Und deswegen bauen wir das jetzt nach, und erklären Hunderttausende Shamoni Rollen zu Alteisen!"

Merkst Du was?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also wie ein Meterhecht im Drill abgeht teste ich schon immer mal, aber ich hatte halt noch keinen der in irgendeiner Form so abgegangen wäre das es mir für die Rolle Sorgen macht... |kopfkrat

Ich muss doch mal nach kräftigeren Hechten suchen, mal sehen was der Bodden im Januar so hergibt... #6

Das mit der Erklärungsnotstand kann schon sein, ist ja ähnlich wie mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen bei der Infinity, schwer zu erklären...


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DET

Vieleicht solltest Du noch dazusagen, daß das Nichveröffentlichen von Leistungskennwerten ein europäisches Problem ist. In Übersee ja kein Problem und von vernünftigen Herstellern solide ausgeführt. Denk mal an die Blankbeschriftung bei CMW seinen Batson Blanks: Lure in Unzen und Line Class in Lbs. 
Das passt schon, ist zumindest mein Eindruck von der Salthya und die hab ich schon tüchtig gefordert.

Die Bellyflitsche passt vom Testbiegen auch auf die Angaben.

Sorry für OT!


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schlein Stefan

Das mit dem seltsamen Lager bei den Daiwa ist auch son Punkt.
Mein Händler hier vor Ort macht sich sehr stark für Daiwa-Cormoran und tauscht die Lager einfach aus. Der hat die Lager liegen und sie auch bei Daiwa nicht bezahlt.
Ist aber ja ein kleines Problem im Verhältnis zu einem beschädigten Getriebe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, der US-Markt ist diebezüglich wohl anspruchsvoller, da gibts für die Rollen auch max.Drag-Angaben. Hier ist alles EURogal, und das wo jede Bananenform bis dato noch reguliert und reglementiert war. |krach:

Nur richtig genau ist das eben auch nicht, in die eine wie die andere Richtung! :m

Immerhin, ein Anhaltswert. Aber eine Max-Angabe, die nachher ein beschädigtes oder zerstörtes Gerät zurückläßt, ist eben nicht fein. :g
Bringt auch kein Vertrauen zu einem Käufer, der da viel hinein investiert hat |bigeyes oder  gerade überlegt zu tun. |kopfkrat

Bis zum TÜV-Prüfvergleich auf dem Prüfstand ist es aber noch weit.
Gerade Tierschützer u.a. müßten davon auch begeistert sein, zertifiziertes geeignetes Gerät, was eine bestimmte Anforderung aushält, verendete Fische verhindert, das wäre schon was. Würde auch vieles vereinfachen, ob für Einsteiger oder für "Profis".

Bezüglich des Marketing gehe ich noch weiter: Welches Interesse soll der Hersteller und Vertreiber denn daran haben, dass die Geräte (Rollen) genauer spezifiziert sind und in Klassen oder so angeboten werden? Das kostet ihn erstmal nur Aufwand und Geld.
So versprechen sie das blaue vom Himmel und loben irgendeinen Firlefanz über den grünen Klee, hauptsache der Kunde kauft, läßt sein Geld genau dort. Erst wenn die Nachfrage nach besseren Leistungswertangaben da wäre, und vorher nicht gekauft würde, dann würde und müsste sich was ändern.

Und, gerade bei unserem Lieblingsfisch Esox ist das ein besonderes Problem, weil eben Hechte auch leicht die Montage abreißen können, an jeder schwächsten Stelle blitzartig das Gerät schroten können, und dann auch oft ganz mies verludern. Im Sinne der artgerechten Beanglung ist beim Hecht (bzw. eben auch Hechtvorkommen) eine Geräteresistenz dringend notwendig, eine Resistenzklasse angebracht. Das ist beim reinen Hechtangeln schon schwierig, richtig problematisch wird es bei den Beifängen auf nicht-Hecht-Gerät, da noch einmal schwieriger und trotzdem wichtig. Hechte bis 120 sind in jedem Gewässer wo überhaupt welche vorkommen, das sagen auch viele bekannte Hechtangler, das wäre unbedingt abzudecken.

Ob man die Rollenhersteller wohl dazu bekäme, eine Rolle oder spezielle Type einmal in Bass- und einmal in Pike-Edition? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Ich finde das bei Beifängen gar nicht so schwierig.
Zumindest bei mir ist dann auch die Schnur darauf abgestimmt und mindert das Überlastungsrisiko.
Und eine weichere, leichte Rute z. Bsp. bei mir die Berkley beim Barschangeln puffert auch sehr viele Schläge in den Blank weg, was die Tactilus nicht macht.
Eine VHF aber z. Bsp. auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Rütchen muss richtig gepaart werden, dann haut das hin! :m

Meine Haupthechtrute z.B.:
VHF 10ft -75g, Blue Arc 8400, Powerline 15kg 

Das funzt! 

Allerdings habe ich selbst da noch Bedenken bei den ganz riesigen, aber ne kräftige Portion Glück gehört dann schon dazu,
und normale Spinnköder sind dann wirklich nur noch Lippenpiercings, das verträgt bekanntlich sogar ne zarte Menschendame! 

Ich bezweifel prinzipiell, dass man einen Ü140 einfach so fangen und gerätetechnisch bändigen kann, wenn der in seinem Idealrevier mit Hindernissen wohnt und Stellen kennt, um mal eben ne 10kg haltende Montage wegzufetzen. Vom Boot im Freiwasser sieht das vielfach erfolgversprechender aus, aber selbst da gibt es Probleme durch das Boot selber.

Abgerissen bzw. abgebissen ist mir aber schon länger keiner mehr, seit ich in der Abstimmung und Test der Spinncombo drauf achte.
Selbst das definierte Ausklinken am Spinnköder bei extremer Überlast klappt schon oft ganz gut , das gibt dem Fisch (Hecht) dann das Minimum an Schaden! Die verwendeten Röllchen spielen gut mit! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du jetzt schon mit HAV gesprochen? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass so ein Hechtlein ne Rolle schrottet.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sie ist in einem Päckchen unterwegs.
Eine Ferndiagnose machen die nicht, weisst Du doch.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wer stellt eigentlich mal seine Stella, Fireblood, Sephia, Aspire, Exist, Branzino, Certate, Infinity usw. für einen richtigen Vergleichsbelastungstest zur Verfügung? |wavey:
> Wollen doch mal richtig exakt mechanisch feststellen, was die wirklich aushalten und welche wie gut sind, bzw. wie große Fische man damit hochgerechnet fangen kann? Heile bleiben werden die im wesentlichen natürlich schon ...


 

Naja Det!

Einen kennst Du ja der das gemacht hat!
Kleiner Scherz am Rande.#h


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Achso und die Red Arc an die 30 er VHF. aber das ist hier OT.



Hej Gerrit, nein sowas, das geht ja gar nicht :r |motz::e ... die schöne VHF , ich wäre ja fast geneigt, Dir aus meinem Rollenpark eine anständige Rolle zu empfehlen :m

Ansonsten ist Deine Zusammenstellung schon ganz in Ordnung, wie ich finde.

Im Übrigen sollte man nicht von einer Stella direkt auf alle ableiten. Eine "Montagsrolle" kann auch die beste Rollenserie mal haben. Deshalb sollte man nicht gleich zu schwarz malen.

Ich werde mir für' s Mefo-Angeln übrigens eine Daiwa gönnen, nämlich die Infinity-Q 3000, vielleicht sogar als XP...


----------



## darth carper (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte da mal was off topic:

Habe schon vor einiger Zeit mal in einem anderen Thread gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Daher frage ich hier jetzt nochmal: Wo muß ich angeln, damit ich auch mal so kampfstarke Hechte fange, die eine 10kg Schnur durchreissen?
Ich habe jetzt ja noch nicht so die Riesen gefangen, mein größter Hecht hatte 1,20m, gedrillt an einer 1,5lb Karpfenrute mit 25er Monofiler, die er nicht mal annähernd fordern konnte und wäre für jeden Tip dankbar, wo ich diese Super-Hechte fangen und drillen kann.
Möchte es auch mal erleben, daß mich ein Hecht richtig fordert. Offensichtlich sind die Hechte in unseren Gewässern richtige Luschen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich werde mir für' s Mefo-Angeln übrigens eine Daiwa gönnen, nämlich die Infinity-Q 3000, vielleicht sogar als XP...




Moinsen Volker,

bist du sicher? Lies mal im LMF nach was zu der Rolle da so steht. Erstens ist sie nicht Salzwasser tauglich und zweitens füe die feine Harrison doch deutlich überdimensioniert, oder willst du die an einer anderen Rute fischen?

Gruß,

Uli


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moinsen Volker,
> 
> bist du sicher? Lies mal im LMF nach was zu der Rolle da so steht. Erstens ist sie nicht Salzwasser tauglich und zweitens für die feine Harrison doch deutlich überdimensioniert, oder willst du die an einer anderen Rute fischen?
> 
> ...




Hej Uli,

hm, andere wiederum schreiben (siehe oben), sie sei salzwassertauglich #c... was stimmt nun??

Klar, für die filigrane Interceptor ist sie überdimensioniert, aber gerade deshalb brauche ich noch eine Allrounderrute "nach oben", wenn es eben mal stärker weht an der Küste.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=760&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=195

Mußt halt da mal ein wenig stöbern...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@all: Also starke Hechte gibt es nur mit Popeyes-Spinato-Forellendiät, eine ReFo morgens und eine abends, schön angereichtert mit dem Mast+Bodybuilder-Eiweiß! :m
Das hat Pauly jetzt zweifelsfrei bewiesen! #6

Außerdem: Die Hechte merken auch, ob es ihnen ans Leder gehen soll oder nicht, wie auch immer. PSI oder Vorahnung, 1/3 Milliarde Jahre pure Evolution. Daher, mit Releasen wird das nie was mit dem Drill auf Leben und Tod! :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nöö, wieso releasen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> AngelDet schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen? :m Stella SBL, TwinPower MG, Stella FD, Stella FB, ....


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wobei ich mir auch schon überlegt habe die Infinity als zweitrolle zu fischen. Sozusagen als Süßwasserbackup. Gibt es die noch in Kaki?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dan könnte Volker mir auch eine mitbringen, macht sich bestimmt nicht schlecht auf der CTS, die Stella passt da farblich nicht ganz.... meine Güte, sind wir dekadent?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Darth Carper
> Und Du willst auch auf die Ignore-Liste???
> 
> @Uli
> ...



Nun geh mal auf den Quasselkram nicht ein. Welchen Kurs hat denn Gerlinger?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

239 im Shop.

Und auch welche bei Ebay laufen.
Aber nich hochbieten!!
.


----------



## darth carper (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich es bis dahin schaffe, wieso nicht!
Das muß man sich ja erst erarbeiten, vor Allem durch häufiges nachfragen.

Frage mich wieso das Quasselkram ist, wenn man mal was wissen will. Vielleicht kann man dann gewisse Theorien besser verstehen. Hier gibt es eben keine Hechte, die man nicht auch mit billigstem Gerät aus dem Wasser wuppen könnte und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie ein Hecht eine Stella zerlegt oder ich speziell abgestimmtes Gerät brauche.
Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, das man einen Meterhecht auch mit einer Barschrute landen kann.

Die Infinity ist ja auch wirklich ein schönes Röllchen. Die fische ich auch viel lieber als die Certate, die in meinen Augen mein größter Fehlkauf war. Angeblich soll die ja hochwertiger sein, aber man merkt es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Darth Carper

Dann würde ich die Hechte nicht beangeln, wenn die so müde sind.

So und nun Schluss mit OT!


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann stelle dein Frage doch vernünftig. Was willst du wissen? Was kritisierst du? Das Pauly ne Rolle zersägt hat?

Um nach Orten zu fragen, ist das hier der falsche Thread.

Erzähl mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Pikepauly
Hast Du schon mit Christian telefoniert, oder noch am warten?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Christian gibts uns die 10 Prozent nur auf Rutenbausachen!!
Ganz ausdrücklich nicht auf den Tackle-Shop.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist in dem Fall aber wirklich schade.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja klar, das weiß ich. Ich hätte nur gern gewußt, was er überhaupt will. Das kam ja so klar nicht rüber. 

Und dieses Geschnacke von den Hechten konnte ich jetzt nicht so nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so. 

Wie groß ist eigentlich die Infinity 2000? Wenn die Sache mit der Rücklaufsperre und dem Schnurlaufröllchen nicht wäre...

So groß wie eine 3000 Schimpanski?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli, die Spulendurchmesser der Daiwas sind immer höher und die Spulen kürzer, selbst bei der vergleichbaren Größe. 
Von den Spulenfassungen her 4000 Shimano ~ 3000 Daiwa, 3000 Shimano ~ 2500 Daiwa. 
2500 Shimano müßte ~ 2000 Daiwa sein, weiß ich mangels solcher Rollen hier ab nicht so genau.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2500er habe ich genug. Ich bräuchte mal was nettes in echter 3000 Größe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wüßte da was, echte Shim. 3000er Größe, schön schwarz, gut von der Power her zur Rute passend, schön schwarz farblich gut zur Rute passend, und als Backup notwendigerweise dann auch gar nicht so teuer.

Geht mehr so in Gerrits Zanderflitschen-Richtung  :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Was denn genau für eine?

|rolleyes


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



darth carper schrieb:


> Die Infinity ist ja auch wirklich ein schönes Röllchen. Die fische ich auch viel lieber als die Certate, die in meinen Augen mein größter Fehlkauf war. Angeblich soll die ja hochwertiger sein, aber man merkt es nicht wirklich.



Wenn du beide Rollen hast, dann mach doch bitte mal den Karton auf und nimm den "Beipackzettel" raus.... ich habe die Seriennummern aller Teile der Infinity und der Certate verglichen - 100% identisch. Nur die Certate hatte ein Teil mehr auf der Liste, und das war die Ersatzspule. Die beiden Dinger sind identisch.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da was, echte Shim. 3000er Größe, schön schwarz, gut von der Power her zur Rute passend, schön schwarz farblich gut zur Rute passend, und als Backup notwendigerweise dann auch gar nicht so teuer.



Leider momentan etwas teuer, aber ein Traum von Rolle. :l


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Kai!


Genau die hatte Det auch gemeint


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die wird auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr _meine_ 45iger CTS zieren. :q

Hoffentlich ist bis dahin der Umtauschkurs etwas besser. |rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

esox82 hat die Gute zu hause liegen, werde ich mir mal die Tage anschauen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn schon schwarz und schön, dann DIE :l

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, aber bei Schwarz und Schön kommt man hier nicht vorbei:







Ausserdem habe ich die schon, muss ich also toll finden... Und die Inneren Werte überzeugen auch! #6

Aber leider nur in 3000er Größe...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Cardiff ist schick, aber die gibt es nur in 1000er Größe.


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei Schwarz und Schön kommt man hier nicht vorbei ... Und die Inneren Werte überzeugen auch! #6


der Lauf ist schon super, aber die Optik |kopfkrat ... Geschmackssache |rolleyes



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Cardiff ist schick, aber die gibt es nur in 1000er Größe.


Ja, leider und ein bißchen zu teuer ist die auch (für mich) |uhoh:

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## F4M (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Cardiff ist schick, aber die gibt es nur in 1000er Größe.



Seit 2 Wochen ist die Cardiff in Japan auch in der 2000er und 3000er Größe erhältlich 
http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100404


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



F4M schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen ist die Cardiff in Japan auch in der 2000er und 3000er Größe erhältlich
> http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100404



Tatsächlich, tres chic, allerdings ist die 3000 wieder keine echte 3000, sondern eine 3000er Spule mit 2500er Body. Auch wenn das jetzt merkwürdig klingt, würde ich mir eine echte 3000er wünschen mit etwas mehr Gewicht. das Gewicht ist notwendig damit entsprechende Ruten ausbalanciert werden. Meine Mefo-Spinne war mit einer 2500er Stella F gerade noch nicht kopflastig mit meiner 2500er Sephia eben doch. Eine 4000er ist insgesamt etwas überdimensioniert. Möglicherweise bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.:q:q:q


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, tres chic, allerdings ist die 3000 wieder keine echte 3000, sondern eine 3000er Spule mit 2500er Body. Auch wenn das jetzt merkwürdig klingt, würde ich mir eine echte 3000er wünschen mit etwas mehr Gewicht. das Gewicht ist notwendig damit entsprechende Ruten ausbalanciert werden. Meine Mefo-Spinne war mit einer 2500er Stella F gerade noch nicht kopflastig mit meiner 2500er Sephia eben doch. *Eine 4000er ist insgesamt etwas überdimensioniert.* Möglicherweise bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.:q:q:q



Uli, die 3000er ist bei Shimano ein 4000er Body + 3000er Spule, da kannste dann auch gleich die 4000er kaufen.

Leider gibt es zwischen der 2500er und 4000e Größen nichts...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Uli, die 3000er ist bei Shimano ein 4000er Body + 3000er Spule, da kannste dann auch gleich die 4000er kaufen.
> 
> Leider gibt es zwischen der 2500er und 4000e Größen nichts...



widerspruch: Meine Stella 3000FB hat definitiv nicht den 4000er Body...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Uli, die 3000er ist bei Shimano ein 4000er Body + 3000er Spule, da kannste dann auch gleich die 4000er kaufen.
> 
> Leider gibt es zwischen der 2500er und 4000e Größen nichts...



Oder 3000er Spule und 2500 Body, da kann ich auch die 2500er nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich meinte eigentlich die hier, in neuem Anzug und Börsenschonend:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=93174&d=1225537388
http://www.angel-discount24.de/images/SPRO_blackarc.jpg

Man kann natürlich auch die Branzino nehmen - die ist eindeutig noch schicker designed, aber die kostet eben einiges mehr, ist optisch "dicker" weil die nicht die 3000-Shim-Size hat - meiner Meinung nach auch die an sich schönste :k Spinnrollengröße, ist gute 20g schwerer als die leichte Branzino, wie Stefan sofort messerscharf bemerkt hat #6, und kann den Job an einer Black-Mamba-Spinnflitze bestimmt gut. 
Vor allem da, wo es nicht um Forellen geht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich die hier, in neuem Anzug und Börsenschonend:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=93174&d=1225537388
> http://www.angel-discount24.de/images/SPRO_blackarc.jpg
> 
> *Vor allem da, wo es nicht um Forellen geht.*



:c So ein Quaaaaatsch... SCNR |rolleyes

Man muss nicht immer ne Rolle haben, auf der man drauf rum trampeln kann, ist das Spinnfischen oder Big Game? Oder willst du einfach immer für den 1,50m Fantasiehecht gerüstet sein???

Das man mit Shimpanso Rollen nur auf Forellen fischen können soll ist doch nun echt mal ne Aussage... #d

Jetzt komm mir nicht mit irgendeiner Stella die seit kurzem ne Macke hat.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> widerspruch: Meine Stella 3000FB hat definitiv nicht den 4000er Body...



Dann hat sie nen 2500er Body, sprich es ist eine C3000.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> hm, andere wiederum schreiben (siehe oben), sie sei salzwassertauglich #c... was stimmt nun??


Volker, die Sache ist inzwischen eigentlich sonnenklar: :m
Im Salzwasser unter leichten Belastungen rulen die Shimanos. Das muss ich fairerweise auch mal sagen, weil ich sonst immer gerne drauf "rum kloppe". 

Schnurlaufröllchen, Rücklaufsperrenlager und Flanschdichtung, sowie Gehäusedichtigkeit spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga als die Daiwa. Oder ne Ryobi. 
Die Tauchtests von Rosi haben die Tauglichkeit ganz klar gezeigt, und Stefan hat das Rücklaufsperrenlager auch extrem belastet und es ist unversehrt geblieben. Das riesige Plastiklager ist demzufolge voll tauglich, und sehr salzwasserresistent. Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist bei den besseren Shimanos unter einer Tülle gekapselt. Und das Gehäuse ist ziemlich dicht.
Das sind echte Salzwasservorteile #6 der Shimanos, ob man will oder nicht. :m

Andere Rollen muß ich erst fürs Salzwasser pimpen, vollschmieren gegen Einfliessen. Daiwa hat das am meisten konterkariert, mit den "Flutluken", das muss man erst mal wieder abgedichtet bekommen. Auch das Flanschlager ist unter "aller Sau" abgedichtet, der Branzino-Heinzmann Fall ist da eindeutig. Ich habe auch genügend Sondierungsfotos von Mittelklasse-Daiwas, wo man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
Daiwa getaucht, Daiwa stirbt wenn sie nicht ambulant behandelt wird. Shimano getaucht, Shimano dreht lustig jahrelang. Zu dem schon bekannt problematischen Daiwa-Schnurlaufröllchen muss ich gar nichts mehr schreiben.
Pimpen fürs Salzwasser kann ich wegen der Flanschdichbarkeit und günstigen Verbastelbarkeit sogar besser eine Arc u. Ryobi,

Selbst wenn das jetzt nicht so rüber kommt, aber im Süßwasser sieht das eben ganz anders aus, da machen die Daiwas einen guten Job, vor allem bei schwererer Belastung, und halten da noch lange locker durch, wo die extrem leichten Mg-Shimanos zusammenklappen und die anderen auch knirschen. 
Andere Einsatzstelle, andere Eignung, andere Wertung! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer ne Rolle haben, auf der man drauf rum trampeln kann, ist das Spinnfischen oder Big Game?


Big Game wenn irgend möglich! :m



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Oder willst du einfach immer für den 1,50m Fantasiehecht gerüstet sein???


Exakt erkannt, und der beisst meist listigerweise auf den Forellenblinker an der falschen Combo ... |uhoh:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das man mit Shimpanso Rollen nur auf Forellen fischen können soll ist doch nun echt mal ne Aussage... #d


Ich halte die gar nicht für so verkehrt, zumindest wenn man den Unterschied zwischen den a) Ultraleichten Mg-Rollen und den b) Anderen und den c) Billigen verstanden hat.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Exakt erkannt, und der der beisst meist listigerweise auf den Forellenblinker an der falschen Combo ... |uhoh:



Ich denke bei ner Kombo zum Zander- und Großbarschfischen mit evtl. gelegentlichem Hechtbeifang werden viele einfach auf auf andere Dinge wert legen, als auf einen Vollmetallrotor, den man vielleicht mit nem Kleinwagen überfahren kann und nen Fingerdicken Schnurfangbügel. |uhoh:

Zum Beispiel auf feinsten Lauf mit geringstem Wiederstand beim Kurbeln- und das ganz ohne Schraubenzieher und Maulschlüssel - einfach out of the Box!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das jetzt nicht so rüber kommt, aber im Süßwasser sieht das eben ganz anders aus, *da machen die Daiwas einen guten Job, vor allem bei schwererer Belastung*, und halten da noch lange locker durch, wo die extrem leichten Mg-Shimanos zusammenklappen und die anderen auch knirschen.
> Andere Einsatzstelle, andere Eignung, andere Wertung! :m



Da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich fische eine Certate 3000 und die TP4000 als FA und MGS Version; die certate laeuft nach ein paar Welsdrills (mittlerer Groesse) nicht mehr so sanft wie neu. Da ist die 4000er FA aus meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung mit Abstand besser, und auch die MGS muss sich nicht verstecken


----------



## Margaux (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute #h,

da ich bereits mehrere "Anfragen" habe, kurz zur Vermeidung von Mißverständnissen. Ich habe Interesse an einer Infinity-*XP*, die es aber in K-kirchen nicht gibt, deshalb werde ich dort auch nicht hinfahren!!


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



F4M schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen ist die Cardiff in Japan auch in der 2000er und 3000er Größe erhältlich
> http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100404


uups, die ist ja gar nicht schwarz, sondern grün. Ist aber auch sehr schick 

@Uli: Die Zuordnung der Zwischengrößen wie 2000er und 3000er scheint bei den einzelnen Serien unterschiedlich zu sein. Mal ist die 2000er so leicht wie 'ne 1000er mal wie 'ne 2500er. Meine alte 3000er Symetre ist gewichtsmäßig eher eine 4000er (~320g). Der Rollenkörper sieht auch genauso aus, wie bei meiner 4000er Symetre, nur Rotor und Spule sind anders. Meine alte 3000er Ultegra ist auch eher 'ne 4000er.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich fische eine Certate 3000 und die TP4000 als FA und MGS Version; die certate laeuft nach ein paar Welsdrills (mittlerer Groesse) nicht mehr so sanft wie neu. Da ist die 4000er FA aus meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung mit Abstand besser, und auch die MGS muss sich nicht verstecken


Da wirst Du die Certate aber mehr gefordert haben, zumal die sich eben unter Last kurbeln und sauber durchkurbeln läßt. 
Dass alle Infinity, Certate und Konsorten gerne auch mal zeitig ne nette Neuschmierung hätten, das ist für mich anhand der etwa 10 begrabbelten benutzten Exemplare und den neuen im Laden schon eindeutig fühlbar! 
Und wenn nicht ordentlich geschmiert, kommt bei weiterer Benutzung der galoppierende Verschleiß, das ist auch eindeutig. 
Wer nicht rechtzeitig schmiert, braucht recht schnell wieder eine neue Rolle. Das soll jeder machen wie er meint und will, aber nicht hinterher jammern über die Preise.

Die aktuelle HE-Daiwas der Infinity-Familie unterscheiden sich trotz Daiwas "DigiGear-Werberummel" eben kaum von einer Excenter Applause, Black-Arc u.a., wie auch wenn fast das gleiche drin ist. Klaus geht sogar soweit, zu behaupten dass die Caldia-Reihe eigentlich richtig benutzt genauso läuft. Und da hat er Recht.
Wesentlichster Unterschied der HE-Daiwas der Infinity-Familie ist das geringere Gewicht bei größeren Gehäuse und vor allem größeren weiteren Spulenabmessungen. Das ist dem ein oder anderen sehr wichtig.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zu den stabilen Daiwas, fällt mir immer wieder dieses Video ein: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J7xAm4l6pVI

Woran es nun gelegen hat keine Ahnung...Aber habe schon Videos von Stellas beim speedjiggen gesehen die wohl einer höheren Belastung ausgesetzt waren.

mfg Flo

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich fische eine Certate 3000 und die TP4000 als FA und MGS Version; die certate laeuft nach ein paar Welsdrills (mittlerer Groesse) nicht mehr so sanft wie neu. Da ist die 4000er FA aus meiner persoenlichen Erfahrung mit Abstand besser, und auch die MGS muss sich nicht verstecken



Meine 4000er Twinpower MG war nach einem (zugegebenermassen recht brutalen) Großfischdrill deutlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, der Lauf war für´n ArXXX.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117974&highlight=marmorkarpfen

Mit der Branzino habe ich jetzt 7 Fische dieser Klasse gelandet und sie läuft seidenweich...

Soweit meine Erfahrungen aus Real-Life-Tests... 

Aber man darf natürlich nie ausschließen das es sich um Einzelfälle (sowohl bei schlechten als auch guten Erfahrungen) handelt.

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, die Sache ist bei Dir doch sehr eindeutig, wer anders kann schon so ne Teststrecke vorweisen! :m

Du hast dort Testfische vorrätig, die brachial und lange losgehen und angelst mit gleichen Schnüren. Die "weich" gebaute Mg-Rolle ala Stella geht halt mehrfach übers Limit, die Branzino hält, und ohne merkliche Beeinträchtigung. Das ist eindeutig, da gibt es nichts rumzudiskutieren.

Außerdem ist ne TP-FA was anders als ne TP-MG(JP), das ist fast genau die Stella FB.
Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sich eine Aspire FA 4000 oder die Stella FA 4000 weit besser durch ihren Alu-Body und stärkere Innenteile schlagen, die sind nicht so extrem auf leicht optimiert. Da wo eine separate stabile Großradachse fehlt, kann man das Teil auch leicht über die Kurbel verbiegen. 

Mit all den WS-Shimanos hast Du aber viel mehr zu kämpfen im Drill - wohlgemerkt der Angler |uhoh: und nicht der Fisch, weil das WS-Getriebe den schweren Belastungs+Kurbelkraftfall eben nicht mehr unterstützt bzw. blockiert oder kaputt geht. Dann ist neben kaputter Rolle auch noch der Fisch weg, das ist oft noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Zu den stabilen Daiwas, fällt mir immer wieder dieses Video ein:


Also in diesem Fall war die Rolle wohl sehr sicher vorgeschädigt, runtergefallen oder hart aufgestoßen. 
Das kann nur eine Kunststoffrolle gut ab! :q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Berichte von Stefan, finde ich sehr aussagefähig.
Sie haben auch zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen.

Was die Verwendung der teuren Daiwas im Salzwasser betrifft, bin ich da sehr skeptisch und werde das auch nicht ausprobieren.

Habe jetzt Nachricht wegen meiner Stella. 
Es wird die komlette Antriebseinheit ausgetauscht, also der Wormshaft und alle dort direkt verzahnten Teile.

Besser kann ichs nicht erklären.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, weiß ich bescheid! #h
Für mich nicht ganz unerwartet, wenn Du eben absolut genötigt bist die Rollenkurbel einzusetzen, um Schnur zurückzugewinnen.


----------



## drehteufel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ja, leider und ein bißchen zu teuer ist die auch (für mich) |uhoh:
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
Außerdem sieht die doch ein wenig aus wie die Kopie einer Presso...der runde Kurbelknauf mag auch nicht so recht zu gefallen, was "Plattes" ist mir da wesentlich lieber.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo schwimmen diese ganzen Spinnrollenzerstörenden Fische?

Wieso ist ne Rolle qualitativ besser weil sie den Drill eines Marmormonsters übersteht? Doch nur für den, der mit solchen Beifängen rechnen muß!

Ich messe die Qualität meiner Spinnrollen jedenfalls nicht an Fischen, die es bei mir garnicht gibt und auch hoffentlich nie geben wird. Das kann also für mich kein Kaufkriterium sein. Wenn ich solche Fische fange (ob gewollt oder nicht) muß ich mich drauf einstellen. Aber ohne ist das für mich kein Grund einer Rolle den Vorzug zu geben, es sei denn die laufen gleich leichtgängig und wiegen das selbe.
Aber der AB-Benchmark für die Qualität von Spinnrollen ist scheinbar echt ein ungewünschter Beifang, der an einigen wenigen Gewässern nunmal vorkommt. Für mich ist das Quatsch. 

Süsswasserangelei ist doch nicht Süsswasserangelei. #c

Wenn jemand an seinem Gewässer eben grob zur Sache gehen muß, weil Hindernisse und zu erwartende Fischgrössen das erfordern, bitteschön. Dann muß er sich aber nicht hinstellen und aller Welt weismachen wollen, daß man zum Süsswasserangeln so viel Robustheit in der Rolle wie irgend möglich braucht. #d

Man kann ja auch den ganzen Tag rumtheoretisieren und die durch AB-Mitglieder zerstörten Rollen zählen und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen (völlig legitim, und auch bestimmt nicht völlig sinnlos) - man kann solche Rollen aber auch einfach mal dort fischen, wo sie von der Abstimmung her einfach wunderbar passen und garantiert jahrelang halten werden. Wo macht man denn da etwas falsch? Meine Süsswasserrolle muß weder mit Marmors noch Welsen fertig werden, es gäbe einfach absolut keinen Grund für ne Rolle, die auf absolute Solidität ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kai das ist klar, Zander machen ja auch nicht soviel Alarm.
Irgendwie gehts es genau darum, die richtige Rolle an der richtigen Rute am richtigen Gewässer. 
Und sonst gibts da bei Euch ja nix.


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klaus geht sogar soweit, zu behaupten dass die Caldia-Reihe eigentlich richtig benutzt genauso läuft. Und da hat er Recht.
> Wesentlichster Unterschied der HE-Daiwas der Infinity-Familie ist das geringere Gewicht bei größeren Gehäuse und vor allem größeren weiteren Spulenabmessungen. Das ist dem ein oder anderen sehr wichtig.



So als halb-Laie kann ich das eigentlich bestätigen, habe seit längerer Zeit eine 3000er Caldia und seit kurzem auch die Infinity 3000 , die Rollen sind vom Konzept/Layout meiner Meinung gleich. Erkennbarer Unterschied ist der Kunststoffrotor der Caldia, soweit man das unter dem Getriebedeckel erkennen kann ist dort auf den ersten Blick auch alles baugleich, mag sein das bei der Infinity bessere Materialien verwendet wurden, irgendwo muß die Preisdifferenz ja herkommen. Auch die Caldia läuft seidenweich bedurfte aber jetzt nach 6 Monaten einer notdüftigen nachschmierung hiermit :
http://www.elektro4000.de/Installat...rays/Beko-Haftschmierstoff-2981150::9091.html

eignet sich sehr gut um Punktuell in das Getriebegehäuse zu sprühen.

Die Infinty läuft noch eine tacken schöner als die Caldia aber welten liegen da nicht dazwischen.

Was mich bei den Daiwas etwas nervt ist das es scheinbar schon recht viel Arbeit ist sie bis zum freien Blick aufs Getriebe zu zerlegen oder kenne ich da einen Kniff noch nicht?

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Uli: Die Zuordnung der Zwischengrößen wie 2000er und 3000er scheint bei den einzelnen Serien unterschiedlich zu sein. Mal ist die 2000er so leicht wie 'ne 1000er mal wie 'ne 2500er. Meine alte 3000er Symetre ist gewichtsmäßig eher eine 4000er (~320g). Der Rollenkörper sieht auch genauso aus, wie bei meiner 4000er Symetre, nur Rotor und Spule sind anders. Meine alte 3000er Ultegra ist auch eher 'ne 4000er.



:q Mir ist das schon seit längerem klar. Das hat was mit C oder eben ohne C zu tun. Mir fehlt schlicht die Größe dazwischen. Wie gesagt, weniger wegen der Größe an sich, sondern mehr wegen des Gewichtes. Zum Ausbalancieren der Rute. Ich bin da eben etwas sensibler und feinfühliger als andere...:vik: Scherz...|uhoh:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht die doch ein wenig aus wie die Kopie einer Presso...der runde Kurbelknauf mag auch nicht so recht zu gefallen, was "Plattes" ist mir da wesentlich lieber.



Der runde Knobbsie ist schon ganz angenehm, den habe ich an meiner Sephia auch. Gewöhnungszeit 30min dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo schwimmen diese ganzen Spinnrollenzerstörenden Fische?
> 
> Wieso ist ne Rolle qualitativ besser weil sie den Drill eines Marmormonsters übersteht? Doch nur für den, der mit solchen Beifängen rechnen muß!
> 
> ...



Doch, die Haltbarkeit (Haltbarkeitdauer) insgesamt und die spielt, unter anderem, beim Süßwasser Gufieren eine erhebliche Rolle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sage nicht das man das braucht, ich sage nur das in meinem Fall die Daiwa-Rolle (Branzino) wesentlich mehr aushält als die den selben Kräften ausgesetzte Shimano-Rolle (Twinpower MG) gleicher Größe (D3000-S4000) und Gewicht (~280g)... Besser oder schlechter habe ich nicht gesagt, wobei für mich eine Rolle die das öfter/länger aushält durchaus besser ist, bei anderen Einsatzgebieten kann sich das natürlich anders darstellen, bei mir ist Salzwasser z.B. keine Problematik...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli, vieleicht verstehe ich das Problem nicht???
Bei Plat im Shop gibt es ne TP C 3000 und eine "echte" 3000 er mit 4000 er Body.


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Zu den stabilen Daiwas, fällt mir immer wieder dieses Video ein: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J7xAm4l6pVI
> 
> Woran es nun gelegen hat keine Ahnung...Aber habe schon Videos von Stellas beim speedjiggen gesehen die wohl einer höheren Belastung ausgesetzt waren.


ist bei der Daiwa die Kurbel abgebrochen?

Hier mal 'ne Stella im Einsatz unter ähnlichen Bedingungen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E_VFe4lqlDk ... die Rolle hält 

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht die doch ein wenig aus wie die Kopie einer Presso...der runde Kurbelknauf mag auch nicht so recht zu gefallen, was "Plattes" ist mir da wesentlich lieber.


Das stimmt, der runde Kurbelknauf an der Fireblood von meinem Kumpel liegt irgendwie blöd in der Hand. Aber in den Kork-Griff der Cardiff kann man doch wunderbar 'ne Fingermulde reinschleifen 

Apropos Marmorkarpfen, Monsterhechte und geschrottete Rollen ... eine stimmige Gerätezusammenstellung vorausgesetzt (passende Rute-Rolle-Schnur) sollte doch jede höherwertige Rolle einen Drill an der Belastungsgrenze von Rute und Schnur überstehen. Das überrascht mich nun schon ein bißchen, daß es diesbez. selbst im HE-Bereich solche Aussetzer gibt. Welchen Sinn macht es, eine Rolle zu bauen, deren maximale Bremskraft das eigene Getriebe überfordert?

@Detlef:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klaus geht sogar soweit, zu behaupten dass die Caldia-Reihe eigentlich richtig benutzt genauso läuft. Und da hat er Recht.


Was meinst Du mit "richtig benutzt"? Vom Konzept sollten die "Real Four" ja eigentlich sehr ähnlich sein, so daß es aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht wahrscheinlich sinnvoll ist, die Caldia X zu nehmen?! Wobei ja auch die Exceller Plus das "Digi Gear" hat ... ich sehe bei Daiwa noch nicht so richtig durch.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie, das ist das Video welches ich erwähnte mit der Stall beim speedjiggen....

Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der gesamte Body vom Rollenfuß abgebrochen ist...

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli, vieleicht verstehe ich das Problem nicht???
> Bei Plat im Shop gibt es ne TP C 3000 und eine "echte" 3000 er mit 4000 er Body.



Vielleicht rede ich auch wirr.:q:q:q
Ich versuche es nochmal zu erklären. Eine 2500er ist mir für meine lange Mefoflitsche zu klein, denn wenn ich die in die Hand nehme, dann will ich Weite kloppen. Dazu kommt, dass mir eine 2500er auch nicht vom Größenverhältnis Rolle-Leitring passt. Zu mickrig. Eine 4000er ist mir etwas zu groß. Wenn ich jetzt eine 2500er mit 3000er Spule nehme, dann ist die Rolle immer noch mickrig und wenn ich eine 3000er mit 4000er Body nehme, dann kann ich auch gleich die 4000er nehmen, denn vom Gewicht her spielt das keine Rolle.

Ideal wäre eine 3000er mit 3000er Body und einem Gewicht zwischen 2500er und 4000er. Habe ich mich jetzt verständlich ausgedrückt???

Das ist wohl Erbsenzählerei, aber wenn man versucht ein Optimum zu erreichen, dann ist es schade - nicht dramatisch - wenn es an so kleinen Details scheitert.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, mein Fehler, die Rute hat er gedreht....

Hier noch ein Video von einem drill eines Sailfishs mit einer 3000er Shimano Substain, aber mit Bootdmotor unterstützung, aber viel mehr Druck kommt normal beim Hechtfischen auch nicht auf eine Rolle....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kWukSEMScf4&feature=related


mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "richtig benutzt"? Vom Konzept sollten die "Real Four" ja eigentlich sehr ähnlich sein


Eben benutzt, mit gerabeitet, kräftig gehängert, den ein oder anderen GuFi abgerissen (über die Rolle), also nicht mehr neu. 
Der Neuzustand im Laden rollt sich viel sanfter, das bleibt aber nicht so.

Die Exceler-Reihe (bis auch zur Tierra) fällt merklich dagegen ab, also der Unterschied ist mehr als merklich, schon beim bloßen in die Hand nehmen und einmal verbiegen. Trotzdem die wie alle billigen FD-Daiwas gute Bremsen haben.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli jetzt habe ich es endlich verstanden.
Dabei gabs das Thema schon öfter.
Also der Ersatz für die berühmte Twin F.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Diese Robustheit braucht man nicht nur für die Fische, sondern z.B. zum GuFi angeln, kleine Hänger lösen etc..


Danke für den Tip! Zum glück tu ich nie Gufiangeln, deswegen komm ich seit Jahren auch mit meinen "Forellenrollen" klar, die hätte ich ja sonst längst geschrottet |uhoh: Ich fische eigentlich auch nur über Sandgrund, vorzugsweise im Stillwasser.




> Vielleicht läuft bei Dir aber auch alles komplett anders?
> Den Eindruck kann man da manchmal wirklich nicht abschütteln.


Aha, hör ich das zum ersten Mal, scheint mir eher ne sehr subjektive Empfindung Deinerseits zu sein. Aber auch wenn das so stimmt seh ich das durchaus positiv. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, daß ich mir nicht von jedem Franz erzählen lasse, wie und womit man zu Angeln hat.#c  Aber stimmt schon, bei mir ist alles völlig Anders, ich fische auch nur weiche Ruten mit Monofil auf Zander etc. Vieles ist bei mir tatsächlich anders: ich fische alles ne Nummer leichter als die breite Masse und das macht mir sogar Spass!
 
 


> Doch, die Haltbarkeit (Haltbarkeitdauer) insgesamt und die spielt, unter anderem, beim Süßwasser Gufieren eine erhebliche Rolle.


Nicht so erheblich, daß ich so ne ständig zwischen den Zeilen herauszulesende Meinung "Shimano taugt rein garnix zum Süsswasserangeln" ohne Protest stehen lassen kann.

DENN BEI MIR FUNKTIONIERT DAS KOMISCHWERWEISE WUNDERBAR! Aber das bestätigt ja nur weider: BEI MIR IST ALLES ANDERS! :vik:
@Schleien-Stefan: was ich geschrieben habe war nicht auf Dich bezogen, sorry wenn's so rüberkam.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kai das ist klar, Zander machen ja auch nicht soviel Alarm.
> Irgendwie gehts es genau darum, die richtige Rolle an der richtigen Rute am richtigen Gewässer.
> Und sonst gibts da bei Euch ja nix.



EBEN!!!!


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler, die Rute hat er gedreht....
> 
> Hier noch ein Video von einem drill eines Sailfishs mit einer 3000er Shimano Substain, aber mit Bootdmotor unterstützung, aber viel mehr Druck kommt normal beim Hechtfischen auch nicht auf eine Rolle....
> 
> ...




|bigeyes 
Geil! Ich will auch. :q
Vom Boot aus kann man sowas schon mal packen.
Er hat sogar gesagt das die Rollen in der Größe eigentlich ne Forellenrolle ist. Nicht schlecht. Da waren allerdings auch keinerlei unvorhersehbare Ereignisse mit im Spiel, wie Baumstämme o.ä..
Jetzt würde ich mir aber trotzdem gerne die Rolle nochmal ansehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber soviel zum Thema Beifänge


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn macht es, eine Rolle zu bauen, deren maximale Bremskraft das eigene Getriebe überfordert?


Also erstmal macht sich das sehr schön auf dem Papier. Hohe max.Drag und sehr leicht, das verkauft sich gut und dem Hersteller ist das primär am wichtigsten, logo.

Was aber noch wichtig zu beachten ist:
Hecht ist nicht gleich Hecht und nicht gleich anderer Fisch.
Keiner unserer anderen Fische und auch nicht jeder Hecht hat dieses Schlagen und Sprinten so drauf wie manche. Wenn man Hechtbewegungen studiert, sieht man worauf es ankommt. Normalerweise schwimmt z.B. der Hecht ohne Schwanzflossenbewegung und erreicht damit ca. 1/4 bis 1/5 seiner maximalen Schubkraft (meine Beobachtung). Wie ein Stabhochspringer mit Anlauf und Stangentechnik kann jemand aber ganz extreme Bewegungen erreichen, mehr als nur der bloße Lauf. Das können manche Hechte einfach, und die erreichten Spitzenbelastungen liegen dann plötzlich im vielfachen G Bereich. Das geht auf das Gerät, unter Geflecht pur eben auch voll auf die Rolle. Wenn man da gerade am Rollen ist, ist ein mehr oder weniger großer Knack drin, selbstblockierende WS-Schnecken neigen nun mal sehr dazu.

Wirklich einfach gebaute und billlige Rollen blockieren bei sowas meist endgültig, und man verliert den Fisch.


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eben benutzt, mit gerabeitet, kräftig gehängert, den ein oder anderen GuFi abgerissen (über die Rolle), also nicht mehr neu.


d.h. in diesem Zustand läuft die Caldia X nicht deutlich schlechter als eine ähnlich stark genutzte Infinity, Certate, usw.?!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Neuzustand im Laden rollt sich viel sanfter, das bleibt aber nicht so.


Beziehst Du das nur auf die Daiwas? Bei Shimano habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, daß die sich erst ein bißchen einlaufen müssen, d.h. die werden nach einiger Zeit leichtgängiger.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja (zumindest normale Caldia E) + Ja.


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist wohl war. Zumal die Bremse, bei dem Drill, alles andere als "zu" ist. Sieht man deutlich an der Rutenkrümmung.
Da hatte ich schon wesentlich kleinere Hechte am Band, die die Rute richtig belastet haben.
Ich kenne nun aber auch nicht die Aktion bzw. das WG der Rute...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Rute handelt es sich aber wohl um eine Shimano Calcutta die es nicht strärker als -1oz gibt also rund 28gr....

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also der Ersatz für die berühmte Twin F.


Muss dann noch hinzufügen : TwinPower F *3000*


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht rede ich auch wirr.:q:q:q
> Ich versuche es nochmal zu erklären. Eine 2500er ist mir für meine lange Mefoflitsche zu klein, denn wenn ich die in die Hand nehme, dann will ich Weite kloppen. Dazu kommt, dass mir eine 2500er auch nicht vom Größenverhältnis Rolle-Leitring passt. Zu mickrig. Eine 4000er ist mir etwas zu groß. Wenn ich jetzt eine 2500er mit 3000er Spule nehme, dann ist die Rolle immer noch mickrig und wenn ich eine 3000er mit 4000er Body nehme, dann kann ich auch gleich die 4000er nehmen, denn vom Gewicht her spielt das keine Rolle.



Und ne 2500er Daiwa???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick, mal ein Beispiel:
Du nimmt Deine Spinncombo, einen schweren Wobbler oder so, den haken wir 20m entfernt gut und stabil ein. Du hebst Die Rute auf ca. 45 Grad und kurbelst gegen die Bremse die gespannte Schnur ein - ritsch ritsch.
Ich nehme einen großen Baseballschläger und dresche einmal "volle Lotte" unten durch die Schnur. Mal sehen was dann übrig bleibt. 

Fiktion? nö hautnah erlebt. :g 
Mit weicherer starker WG-100g Schlepprute und 0.30mm Mono hat es aber damals nur den unteren halben Meter zerbröselt.

Und wenn das meine 9j. Tochter mit dem Schläger täte, dann kommt das sowas bei raus, was ein normalerer Hecht tun kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die verwandte Rute ist schon extrem hart und puffert nix weg, das ist aber ja kein 

Einzelfall. Ne 75 er VHF ist genauso brettig.

Vieleicht hatte die Rolle auch einfach einen Fehler, der sonst nicht vorkommt.
Hoffen wir das mal.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick das habe ich mir auch gedacht...die PETA evtl.?

Verstehe auch nicht welchen letzten halben Meter es zerbröselt hat und was so eine Kraft erzeugen soll.

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit weicherer starker WG-100g Schlepprute und 0.30mm Mono hat es aber damals nur den unteren halben Meter zerbröselt.


welchen unteren halben Meter hat es zerbröselt? |kopfkrat

Du sprichst ein wenig in Rätseln und so langsam machen mir Deine baseballschlagenden und mit x*g beschleunigenden Hochsprunghechte ein bißchen Angst |bigeyes 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hautnah erlebt? Wer drischt dir denn mit nem Baseballschläger  "volle Lotte" in die Schnur? Sag mal wo gehst du denn angeln?


Na, um was es geht: Ein Hecht! 
Zum Vergleich einfach mal ne Vorstellung, was da abgehen kann. Es geht nicht um Hochsprung - das können sie aber auch noch -, sondern um die *ruckartige Kraftentwicklung* von Meister Esox.
Angeln geh ich natürlich da, wo es gute Hechte gibt und sich noch bessere heimlich versteckt halten.



Tisie schrieb:


> welchen unteren halben Meter hat es zerbröselt? |kopfkrat


Na Vorfach + Köder, da wo er am dichtesten dran ist, das allermeist ist die Hauptschwachstelle, nur durch viel Sorgfalt und Disziplin auszuschalten.



Tisie schrieb:


> so langsam machen mir Deine baseballschlagenden und mit x*g beschleunigenden Hochsprunghechte ein bißchen Angst |bigeyes


So ein bischen Respekt vor Großhechten kann zumindest nicht schaden, das sind keine Kärpflein, sondern eher mit dem T-Rex verwandt. Ich würde auch nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass der Angler den Hecht fangen will, sondern das ab einer gewissen Körperkraft und Selbstbewußtsein der Hecht den Spieß einfach mal umdrehen kann.  Da gibts z.B. ein schönes Flyfisher-Forellenrücksetzvideo, wo der Hecht mal des Anglers Hand ein wenig nascht.
Einige getötete Angler hat diese Fehleinschätzung jedenfalls schon nachweislich ergeben, im Kleinboot ist z.B. einfach nicht gut Großhechtangeln. Ich möchte auch nicht mit einer typischen heutigen Großhechtangel mit 10kg-starken (oder mehr) Geflecht in einem Bellyboat von einem Großhecht eingewickelt werden und dann "abgezockt" werden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich persönlich kenne 2 Drill-Extreme:

- Konstanter Zug bei maximalem Bremswiderstand (z.B. Marmor, da wird Dir auch bei 5kg Bremseinstellung locker mal 50m von der Rolle gerissen)

- Wildes Springen und Toben, z.B. an der Oberfläche, oft erlebt beim Jerken in Flachwassergebieten, Meterhecht im 30cm Wasser, der tobt so richtig! :m

Aber beides gibt doch der Rolle das gleiche, wenn wir unterstellen das die Bremse ruckfrei anspringt? Natürlich ist die momentane ruckartige Belastung sicher die weniger Nette, aber dafür halt auch nur Sekundenbruchteile, und die Rute kann noch puffern, wenn die Rute schon bis ins Handteil gebogen ist und die Schnur rennt hat man eine fiese Dauerbelastung... #t

Was für extreme (noch härtere?) Drills sind denn hier die Bemessungsgrundlage? Haben will! |supergri

Für den "Normalfall" spielt das wohl alles kaum eine Rolle, aber die Extremsituation sollte die Rolle eben auch aushalten - und ich persönlich habe da eben mit der TP MG eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Hechte, Gummifischangeln im Main und Bodden etc. hat sie aber vorher immer klaglos ertragen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was für extreme (noch härtere?) Drills sind denn hier die Bemessungsgrundlage? Haben will! |supergri


Ich auch, immer wieder, möglichst oft! :vik:

Stefan, gar nicht mal ganze Drills, sondern das "Zuschlagen", das ist eben wirklich wie ein Schlag, wenn der Hecht sich herumdreht, windet und dann über die gesamte Körperkraft streckt, so schnell, dass auch eine Rollenbremse (fast) nichts mehr puffern kann. Je größer und kräftiger der Hecht, umso härter dann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß ich nicht, weil ich das nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. Da kenn ich nur Drillvideos und eine Drillmaschinensimulation mit Größtwaller, um meine Big-Fish-Rute zu testen. Das war zwar stark, aber nicht böse.

Ich hatte jedenfalls schon an 2 Plätzen auf dieser Welt Hechte an der Angel, wo ich den Kopf ganz gut sehen konnte (Moses-Fisch, er teilt das Wasser) und alleine dessen Länge für einen schönen durchschnittlichen Hecht gereicht hätte. Und die sich eben überhaupt nicht fangen lassen wollen und auch genau wissen, wie sie das verhindern. Daher konnte ich leider auch noch nicht nachmessen!  :m


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte auch mal an ein Gewässer, wo man so ein Trauma erleiden kann:l


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich geh auch nach Hause!

Ich meinte damit, daß ich klar sagen will das ich nicht weiss, ob meine Rolle einen Fehler hatte, oder ob das Problem bei jeder 4000 er aufgetreten wäre.

Sowas gibts mal und ist ja normal. Nennt man dann Serienstreuung oder was weiss ich.
Nein ich ziehe keinen Autovergleich, aber von dort dürfte ja bekannt sein, daß auch nen Audi oder Mercedes mal ne Macke hat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerrit, die Stella FB hatte keine Macke.
Nicht mal von dem nächtlichen Drill mit dem Fischernetz.  
Obwohl sie da ja schon zu ackern hatte und das heavy und spannend war.
Aber das Netz war ganz brav.  
Rollenverhalten aber 1a, und du stellst die Bremse lange nicht so hart ein wie ich bei meinen.

Ich hab jetzt allen hinlänglich probiert das zu erklären. |rolleyes
Drillst Du Hecht (mit Popeye drin) und kurbelst, kann Hecht in Rolle schlagen. 
Auch gutes Material dann kaputt. Ist doch eigentlich verständlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich meinte vorhin vllt nicht ganz dein "Zuschlagen", aber im Prinzip sind wir doch nicht ganz soo weit von einander entfernt? Oder?
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Schockbelastung, wo auch immer sie herkommt (T-Rex, Gozilla, Anschlag an dicke Steine ...etc) für das Gerät das größere Problem darstellt, als ein stetiger, wenn auch starker Zug ...
> Deshalb schrieb ich ja ...
> 
> --> Straffe Rute + Geflecht = nich so angenehm fürs Material


Dann ham' wir's ja, genau! 

Ging gerade ein bischen durcheinander, innerhalb von 3min schreiben sind plötzlich 3 neue Einträge dahinter aufgetaucht! :q :q

Langer starker Zug kann auch ein Problem werden, aber andersartig wie z.B. verglühen der Bremsscheiben oder sowas.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

s.o. ^^ :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann Frage ich mich wie die Rollen das speedjiggen aushalten wo unter extrem schnellen kurbeln die Fisch ,dann logischerweise ja auch extrem hart einschlagen???

Wieso wird die gebrochene Saltiga von Det mit einem sporadischen die hatte schon eine Macke abgetan und Gerrits Stella war in Ordnung, und ist durch ihr minderwertiges Material kaputt gegangen....?!

Oder verstehe ich da was jetzt falsch? 

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wobei die Bremse der Stella weiterhin ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion steht.
Meine bescheidene Meinung.
Schade dass Dru nicht dabei ist, der stand ja neben mir und hat gekonnt gelandet.
Ich war natürlich tüchtig aufgeregt und kann jetzt nicht so sachlich beschreiben, was eigentlich so los war.

Was mir nur klar ist, ist das der Hecht wesentlich "härter" abging als die Anderen zwischen 15 und 20 Pfd. die ich früher schon gefangen habe.

Son richtiges Monster habe ich leider noch nie an der Rute gehabt, ich meine jetzt so Ü 30 Pfd. und Richtung 140 cm Länge.
Das kommt aber hoffentlich mal irgendwann und deshalb wird jetzt "aufgerüstet".
Die richtige Rute haben Det und ich jedenfalls.


@Flo

Minderwertiges Material hat keiner gesagt!
Evtl. ein fehlerhaftes Teil.
Reicht doch wenn auf einem Zahnrad ein Zahn bricht.
Dann knackst.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann Frage ich mich wie die Rollen das speedjiggen aushalten wo unter extrem schnellen kurbeln die Fisch ,dann logischerweise ja auch extrem hart einschlagen???
> 
> Wieso wird die gebrochene Saltiga von Det mit einem sporadischen die hatte schon eine Macke abgetan und Gerrits Stella war in Ordnung, und ist durch ihr minderwertiges Material kaputt gegangen....?!
> 
> ...



#6

Weil wenn man sich erstmal seine Theorie zurecht gelegt hat neigt man dazu nur noch die Beweise zu sehen. |rolleyes


----------



## darth carper (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen, daß solches angebliches High-End-Material von einem Hecht so zu knacken ist.
Dann müßten alles naselang die Rollen kaputt gehen. Günstige Rollen dürften dann keinen Fisch überstehen und bei Trockenübungen müßten alle Rollen einfachst kaputt zu kriegen sein.
Ich habe schon einige Hechte direkt vor meinen Füßen gefangen, der Biß und die erste Flucht war immer mehr als heftig, aber eine Rolle ist dabei noch nie kaputt gegangen.
Dabei ist meine Bremse immer geschlossen und weiche Ruten fische ich bestimmt nicht.

Das ist mal wieder eine dieser Theorien.
Ich glaube, daß die Rolle eine Macke hatte.
Wie Pikepauly ja schon sagte, wenn einees der Zahnräder beschädigt worden ist oder fehlerhaft war, dann kann das mit Sicherheit passieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn eine metallische an sich hochqualitative Rolle direkt am Fuß abbricht, ist das entweder ein Produktionsfehler (Lunker) - den man recht schnell bei einer Testbelastung entdeckt, und wohl jeder Big-Fame-Angler vor ner teuren Reise oder dem Einsatz mal auscheckt, oder ein Herunterfallen der Rolle bzw. gesamte Rutencombo, so senkrecht herunterfallen auf die Endkappe gibt einen Bruch oder einen versteckten Anbruch. Da knackt es dann später u.U. ganz leicht, aber immer an dieser bestimmten Stelle am Ansatz.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann Frage ich mich wie die Rollen das speedjiggen aushalten wo unter extrem schnellen kurbeln die Fisch ,dann logischerweise ja auch extrem hart einschlagen???


Woher willst Du das wissen, schon mal gemacht?

Das hängt von den Fischen und der vorhanden Pufferung (Vorfach) ab, wie die dort montieren weiß ich jedenfalls nicht einfach so.
Und ich weiß auch nicht, wie lange derart eingesetzte Rollen halten, und ob das überhaupt relevant ist wenn jemand mit ganz anderen Summen fürs Angeln jongliert. 

Das hat für unsere Süßwasserangelei ungefähr so viel Relevanz, wie ein Steintest an der Kanal- oder Talsperrensteinpackung, wo ich jede Rolle ganz schnell mal eben schroten kann, wenn ich will. :g 
Das sagt auch nicht wirklich was über die Güte der Rolle in anderen Testpunkten aus, nur dass ich sie kaputt bekommen könnte. 
Wie Uli sagen würde, ist das einfach Schwachsinn! :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ wicked: So kommt es gerade auch für mich rüber, und deshalb würde ich det´s Meinung noch mal dazu hören, und meine Aussage: Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch?

Wenn die ganzen Stellas die man beim Speedjiggen oder Tunefishen sieht jetzt kaputt wären, würden sie wohl nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Und alle nur noch ne Daiwa Dogfight oder ähnliches fischen.

Wenn eine 6000er Stella mit 8000er Spule einen 270lb Tun ins Boot bringt, sollte eine 4000er Stella jawohl einen Hecht bändigen...

Verbessert mich bitte, wenn ich jetzt falsch liege...

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn eine 6000er Stella mit 8000er Spule einen 270lb Tun ins Boot bringt, sollte eine 4000er Stella jawohl einen Hecht bändigen...


@Flo

Wenn Dir das so wichtig ist, lass uns das doch einfach testen. Das kriegen wir locker simuliert.#h

Aber nicht mit meiner Rolle.:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Flo, sag mal, kennst Du eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen Stella und Stella? |kopfkrat  :m

Und wie Du gerade selber an Beispielen gefolgert hast, könnte es wohl sein, daß Hechtangelei und Hechtdrills nicht doch eine Nr. härter sein können als Thuna Drills?  Klar können die Thuns ziehen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerrit, bekommst Du die ausgetauschten Teile von HAV mit wieder zurück? #h
wäre ganz interessant, klappt ja vlt. bald mal draufzuschauen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deshalb frage ich dich ja, ob du näher darauf eingehen kannst. 
Weil die Stellas von einer breiten Masse Weltweit gefischt wird, und wenn sie so schlecht wäre, wäre das doch nicht der Fall.
Man sieht sie sowohl, im leichten Süßwasserbereich und auch im harten Salzwassereinsatz.

Deine ständigen Rätsel und Gegenfragen, bringen mich auch nicht weiter. 

Habe nur geschrieben wie ich das auffasse und wenn ich falsch liege, das du bitte nochmal genauer darauf eingehen solltst. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist daran schlecht, bzw. an der überwiegend gezeigten japanischen Salzwasserangelei mit immerhin Stella FA und SW Derivaten so schwierig:
Das ist riesig viel Platz im Wasser, die Bremsen laufen auf relativ weichen Einstellungen, die Fische toben in die Weite des Meeres hunderte Meter davon, sind meist Dauerschwimmer die nicht mal ein wenig rückwärts können - wie in einer Bohrinselunterwasseraufnahme vom verschwommenen Marlin zu sehn, die Leuts sind eh von kleinerem Kaliber (wie Thilo letztens mal so schön verglich ), und sie machen bedenkenlos stundenlange Drills. Wo soll da ein Problem sein?

Das hat mit unsere Hechtangelei an Flüssen, Kanälen und Seen nicht viel gemein.
Hier gibt es Krautfelder, Stege, Boote, Pfeiler im Wasser, Brücken, Berge und Unterwassersteine, Bäume im Wasser, und und und ...
Und Esoxe, die mit zunehmenden Alter, Größe, Kraft und Raffinesse das hervorragend zu ihren Gunsten zu nutzen wissen.

Also ungefähr soviel gemeinsam wie ein Weitsprungwettbewerb auf Luna mit dem hier unten auf Terra ! :m


----------



## darth carper (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das wäre die neue Marktlücke und könnte viel Geld einbringen. 
Angeln auf Hechte mit Drills härter als Thune!
Sogar GT`s sind gegen diese Hechte ein Witz.
Darum ist das Angeln auf diese Fische auch so teuer, weil man pro Fisch eine Rolle braucht!

Mir stellt sich auch gerade die Frage wofür dann eine Stella 4000 gebaut wird? Eine 6000er kann Thune bezwingen und sonst nix und eine 4000er ist nix für Hecht.
Ist das dann eine Rolle fürs Stippen?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlecht, bzw. an der überwiegend gezeigten japanischen Salzwasserangelei mit immerhin Stella FA und SW Derivaten so schwierig:
> Das ist riesig viel Platz im Wasser, die Bremsen laufen auf relativ weichen Einstellungen, die Fische toben in die Weite des Meeres hunderte Meter davon, die Leuts sind eh von kleinerem Kaliber (wie Thilo letztens mal so schön verglich ), und sie machen bedenkenlos stundenlange Drills. Wo soll da ein Problem sein?



Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders! Bei den japanischen "Pros" geht es immer um Zeit. Denn wenn die sich schon profilieren möchten, dann damit, wer der schnellere war. Nichts mit stundenlang hintertuckern


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo

Meine Güte ich bin kein Ingenieur oder Techniker oder sowas.
Die Rolle habe ich nicht mal aufgemacht, wenn ich vor der Explosionszeichnung sitze, siehst Du das P in meinen Augen und ich pack das Ding wieder in den Karton.

Was soll ich dazu sagen, beim Kurbeln unter Last war das son Gefühl als wenn ne Fahradkette übern Zahnkranz läuft, wo ein Zahn fehlt.

Mich interessiert der Technikkram auch wirklich kein Stück.
Wenn man sone Rollen fischt, sollte man sich auch nicht ins Hemd machen, wenn man tatsächlich mal Eine schrottet und 500 Taler in Sand setzt.

Wenn das Geld weh tut, würde ich mir nie sone Rolle kaufen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das es sich hierbei nicht um Stellas mit Magnesiumgehäuse handelt ist mir schon klar.

Das ganze war auf Daiwa vs. Shimano bezogen. Die Frage lautete wenn die Daiwas wirklich soviel Robuster sind, warum dann deutlich mehr Stellas als z.B. Dogfights gefischt werden.

Für mich kommt das ganze sehr Allgemein rüber, und ich konnte keine trennung zwischen Shimano vs. Daiwa im <=4000er Größenbereich sehen und im Bereich von 4000er Größe aufwärts.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht alles durcheinander werfen! Wenn ein "Pro" angelt wie Du schreibst, wie entscheidend ist das die Gerätehaltbarkeit über den Tag hinaus?
Wahrscheinlich so wie bei einem Formel-1 Rennfahrer die Reifenhaltbarkeit. 

Und nicht wie ich meine Winterreifen fahre! 

Aber alles Spekulationen, was in Japan dort passiert ist ne andere Welt.


----------



## darth carper (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat denn der Hecht alle diese gefährlichen Dinge (Krautfelder, Stege, Boote, Pfeiler im Wasser, Brücken, Berge und Unterwassersteine, Bäume im Wasser, und und und ...)
 im Drill angeschwommen die Det in seinem Post erwähnt hat?
Oder war das eine allgemeine Aussage, um die Theorie zu bestätigen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war der Drill recht hart, aber nicht von besonderen Komplikationen gezeichnet oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Für mich kommt das ganze sehr Allgemein rüber, und ich konnte keine trennung zwischen Shimano vs. Daiwa im <=4000er Größenbereich sehen und im Bereich von 4000er Größe aufwärts.


Das stimmt, aber wir hatten hier eingangs von Hechtangelrollen geredet, in der 4000 Shim./3000 Daiwa - Größe und dort einen markanten Unterschied festgestellt. 

Das ist nicht ohne weiteres auf die großen Salzwassergrößen übertragbar, ganz richtig, und ohne die mal (alle) wirklich getestet zu haben gebe ich darüber auch kein Urteil ab. Das war auch hier keine Intention.  Hat auch keiner behauptet, selbst wenn in ner Satzaussage das nicht explizit steht.

Sondern eben eher der gerade religiös verstört |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes wirkende Unglaube, dass die hochgehypte Stella mal eben von einem gar nicht so riesig aussehenden Hecht über die Grenze ihrer Belastbarkeit gebracht wird.

Und ich kenne Pauly, seine Angelweise und sogar die bewußte Rolle. Mir ist das Ergebnis mit einem leichten Rollenschaden auch erklärlich, und dazu braucht es weder eines Anglerfehlers noch eines Drillfehlers noch einer vorgeschädigten Rolle, sondern nur einen giftigen Hecht und natürlich den Willen diesen erfolgreich in den Kescher zu bekommen.  

Bei der Kette  Pauly - Tactilus - Stella - Schnur - Spinner war dann die Stella mal der schwächste Faktor, und der Spinnköder der zweitschwächste.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Euer sinnloses Rumspekulieren ist doch albern. (Damit ist nicht Det gemeint)
Wenn ihr das wirklich genau wissen wollt, versucht doch mal einen Shimano Servicetechniker im Angelladen in ein vertrauliches Gespräch zu verwickeln.

Ich hab das gerade gemacht und Einiges erfahren.

Und behalte es für mich.


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Krass was ne action hier und das nur wegen ner kaputten Rolle.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß zumindest was ich mir für 70+ EURonen an Spinnrolle sofort kaufen würde (Shim.3000 size, schwarz,klein+stark), hatte vorhin gerade nachgeschaut, aber das willst Du wahrscheinlich nicht. :q


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Geil, ich hol mir Chips ausm Schrank :q
> 
> Mal was anderes ... die Reperatur für meine TP 4000 FA kostet mich *mindestens* 70 Ecken! Stufe ich jetzt mal als wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden ein! Lohnt nicht, oder was meint ihr?




Also wenn der Rolle ansonsten nichts fehlt und du dafür eventuell ein neues Getriebe bekommst würde ich die wohl reparieren lassen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wir hatten hier eingangs von Hechtangelrollen geredet, in der 4000 Shim./3000 Daiwa - Größe und dort einen markanten Unterschied festgestellt.
> 
> Das ist nicht ohne weiteres auf die großen Salzwassergrößen übertragbar, ganz richtig, und ohne die mal (alle) wirklich getestet zu haben gebe ich darüber auch kein Urteil ab. Das war auch hier keine Intention.  Hat auch keiner behauptet, selbst wenn in ner Satzaussage das nicht explizit steht.



Danke, darum gings mir. Hier gings auch nicht darum Det anzuzweifeln, sondern lediglich um Interesse.
Aber da Det ja sagte das man das nicht einfach auf die großen Salzwasserrollen übertragen kann,  ist mein Interesse befriedigt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden hab gehen die 70 Mücken *nur* für die unendliche Rücklaufsperre drauf ... eventuelle Getriebe(teile)- und Lagerreperatur kosten extra ...



Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Meine macht ja auch macken, mal sehen ob ich die noch hinbekomme. 
Gibt es sowas nicht auf dem freien Markt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden hab gehen die 70 Mücken *nur* für die unendliche Rücklaufsperre drauf


Ich habs befürchtet |bigeyes, bisher wußte ich den Preis für dieses Shimano-Patent-Stück nämlich noch nicht.



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... eventuelle Getriebe(teile)- und Lagerreperatur kosten extra ...


klar :g

Mal im Ernst: Erfrag mal die bisher schon manchmal nichtmehr gegebene Lieferbarkeit der wechselbaren Gewindestange für die links angeschraubte Kurbel. Die geht leicht mal - immer wieder - kaputt, ist sozusagen auch als schwächste Sollbiegestelle vorgesehen, eigentlich ganz gut gedacht, schützt das Getrieberad, solange halt im Ersatz lieferbar. 
Wenn es die aber nicht mehr gibt, ist die Rolle eh beim nächsten kleinen Unfall perdu. Das vlt. zur Entscheidungsfindung, denn mit unrund laufenden Rollen würdest Du wie ich Dich kenne, nicht mehr losgehen.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist riesig viel Platz im Wasser, die Bremsen laufen *auf relativ weichen Einstellungen*, die Fische toben in die Weite des Meeres hunderte Meter davon



Glaub ich nicht, spätestens beim Speedjiggen übern Riff ist die Bremse zu, weil wenn der Fishc da reingeht ist der auch weg.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Euer sinnloses Rumspekulieren ist doch albern. (Damit ist nicht Det gemeint)
> Wenn ihr das wirklich genau wissen wollt, versucht doch mal einen Shimano Servicetechniker im Angelladen in ein vertrauliches Gespräch zu verwickeln.
> 
> Ich hab das gerade gemacht und Einiges erfahren.
> ...



Wieso behälst du es für dich, das wäre doch eigentlich das Interessanteste, besser als dieses Rumgeheule hier von wegen das ein Hecht eine 4000er Rolle zerlegen muss aber ein Thun niemals ne 6000er knacken kann. Zur Not pusht den Thun auf Marlin der springt, das sollten auch gute Schläge sein, wenn sich 4m Fisch in der Luft schütteln.

Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal wie und warum die Stella geknackt wurde. Wenn hier nun so ein Aufstand gemacht wird weil EINE Stella hin ist... da guckt euch mal um wie viele andere Modelle schon geschrottet wurden, z.B. Arcs oder Daiwas. Selbst eine MB hat es komlett zerrissen oder auch die 3 Top Daiwas von Living Dead. Da ist im Vergleich dazu EINE Stella doch ein Witz.


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Zum glück tu ich nie Gufiangeln, deswegen komm ich seit Jahren auch mit meinen "Forellenrollen" klar, die hätte ich ja sonst längst geschrottet |uhoh: Ich fische eigentlich auch nur über Sandgrund, vorzugsweise im Stillwasser.
> 
> Aha, hör ich das zum ersten Mal, scheint mir eher ne sehr subjektive Empfindung Deinerseits zu sein. Aber auch wenn das so stimmt seh ich das durchaus positiv. Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, daß ich mir nicht von jedem Franz erzählen lasse, wie und womit man zu Angeln hat.#c  Aber stimmt schon, bei mir ist alles völlig Anders, ich fische auch nur weiche Ruten mit Monofil auf Zander etc. Vieles ist bei mir tatsächlich anders: ich fische alles ne Nummer leichter als die breite Masse und das macht mir sogar Spass!
> 
> ...




Dir will hier doch kein Franz was erzählen.
Weder das Shimano schlecht ist, noch wie Du zu angeln hast.
Zumindest ich nicht.
Jeder so wie er mag.

Aber Du willst mir (uns) hier erzählen, das Haltbarkeit nicht
wichtig und außerdem kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Oder nicht?

Du fischst doch selbst hochwertige Rollen. 
Muss doch einen Grund geben oder nur wegen der Leichtläufigkeit? 

Übrigens fische ich selber auch Shimano und habe bisher noch keine wirklich schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb kam das "zwischen den Zeilen" bestimmt nicht von mir.

Aber ist jetzt auch Wurst. Das war von mir auch nur allgemein gemeint. Gegen dieses "immer gegen den Strom" getue, von wegen: "Haltbarkeit? Brauche ich nicht!" Dies und dass "Brauche ich nicht!".
Mag bei Dir ja auch zutreffen, aber das setzt noch lange nicht außer Kraft, das Haltbarkeit wichtig ist!#h

...und jetzt, peace!!


P.S. Übrigens ganz schön heftig wie viele Posts hier auf einmal dazu gekommen sind. Nicht schlecht...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Aber Du willst mir (uns) hier erzählen, das Haltbarkeit nicht
> wichtig und außerdem kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Oder nicht



Mitnichten!

Nur nicht alles entscheidendes Qualitätsmerkmal, vorallem einer kleinen Spinnrolle.

Ich zieh den viel besseren Lauf der JP-TP der höheren Bremskraft und verwindungssteiferen Konstruktion der Arc-Clones für meine Fischerei definitiv vor, denn das was ich an Solidität verlange hat diese Rolle bereits.

Jeder muß das abwägen.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich weiß gar net was ihr habt,...???????????
ich fische nur Nottinghams:q rücklaufsperre raus (ist ein Stahlstift den ich durch die Spule schiebe) und die Trommel wird mit der Hand gebremst, zum werfen Spule umlegen und fertig, keine Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Bügel WS oder DG oder sonstigen Krams, die Teile fräse ich aus V2 Stahl hält ewig:q#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und das sollen wir *Dir* jetzt glauben? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Ich sag nix, weil das Geschreie hier dann noch grösser wird.
Wenn dann nur unter 4 Augen oder PN mit Leuten die ich kenne.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ich weiß gar net was ihr habt,...???????????
> ich fische nur *Nottinghams*:q rücklaufsperre raus (ist ein Stahlstift den ich durch die Spule schiebe) und die Trommel wird mit der Hand gebremst, zum werfen Spule umlegen und fertig, keine Teile wie Schnurlaufröllchen, Bügel WS oder DG oder sonstigen Krams, *die Teile fräse ich aus V2 Stahl *hält ewig:q#6




Bilder bitte.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

p.s. da kann man sogar ein Stahlseil, ob der zu erwartenden Marline, Thune, oder der Forellenverseuchten Proteinhechte mit Baseballschlägerschwanz und Stabhochsprungtalent:q:q:m, verwenden


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Leute ich habs :m
> 
> Die Stella is der gleich Schrott wie ne VHF, die gehen voll schnell kaputt :q:q:q



die sind halt beide aus "genialem unglaublichen Material" :q

sorry, aber der mußte jetzt sein.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bilder bitte.


 

nö ist meine Eigenentwicklung:q die ewig hält...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Leute ich habs :m
> 
> Die Stella is der gleich Schrott wie ne VHF, die gehen voll schnell kaputt :q:q:q




Genau deswegen mache ich das nicht öffentlich.

Ich war damals so doof, erste Hand Infos eines Top-Rutenbeauers zu posten über die VHF-Spitzenbrüche.

Was danach los war, will ich nicht wieder erleben.

Das sind Sachen wo einige einfach zuviel Herzblut und Emotionalität reinlegen.

Das wird zu stressig, das ist Spielzeug für grosse Jungs, wenn irgendjemand da Zeitungen für austragen oder Kellnern muss um sowas zu kaufen, ist das mit Sicherheit keine Diskussionsgrundlage.#d


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Chrizzi kennste die nicht??? die Nottingham????
heutzutage (weiß net obs sie auch früher so hiess) wird sie Centrepinrolle genannt)sieht aus wie ne Fliegenrolle, kann man nur einmal drehen (dann ist für den Wur die Spule mit der längsachse waagrecht und gibt Schnur frei (prinzip wie bei Statios wenn der Rollenbügel umgeklappt ist)


http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/nottinghamrolle.htm


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@WW
Da hast Du Recht. Kam mir vorhin im Post nur anders rüber.

Welche fischt Du eigentlich nochmal, 2500er?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> So hab ich es zumindest verstanden ... hab zwar kei Plan was daran 70 Ecken kosten soll, aber nun gut ... wird wohl das "ganze" Teil sein ...


Schau mal Patrick, das graue Kunststoffteil ist die Rücklaufsperre. Der Rotor ist runter, man schaut darunter.
Das ist nicht gerade klein und ziemlich kompliziert - Stahlwalzen+Federn und Hebel drin, hat auch nur Shimano. Vor allem Sand+Staub ist dafür ein Killer, Salzwasser dagegen nicht so sehr.


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Chrizzi kennste die nicht??? die Nottingham????
> heutzutage (weiß net obs sie auch früher so hiess) wird sie Centrepinrolle genannt)sieht aus wie ne Fliegenrolle, kann man nur einmal drehen (dann ist für den Wur die Spule mit der längsachse waagrecht und gibt Schnur frei (prinzip wie bei Statios wenn der Rollenbügel umgeklappt ist)
> 
> 
> http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/nottinghamrolle.htm



benutzt man die nicht auch zum Felchen angeln?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Chrizzi kennste die nicht??? die Nottingham????
> heutzutage (weiß net obs sie auch früher so hiess) wird sie Centrepinrolle genannt)sieht aus wie ne Fliegenrolle, kann man nur einmal drehen (dann ist für den Wur die Spule mit der längsachse waagrecht und gibt Schnur frei (prinzip wie bei Statios wenn der Rollenbügel umgeklappt ist)
> http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/nottinghamrolle.htm


Mein lieber Herr ZF! :q 
Das ist aber ein Fake mit der "DAM Nottinghamrolle No. 1108", denn das ist ne "DAM Wenderolle", die sie Dir da untergejubelt haben! Ich hab auch noch eine. Weil mich damals das Massensterben der billigen Zinkdruckgussgetrieberollen von Shakespeare, Fisherman u.a. genauso hat denken lassen und ich nicht jeden Sommer neue Rollen kaufen wollte bzw. mochte. Da war ich nämlich so 15! :m
Gibts sogar noch neu von Stucki: 
http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/r-he...ufrollen-286-stucki-wenderolle-14-cm-2742.htm


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Chrizzi kennste die nicht??? die Nottingham????
> heutzutage (weiß net obs sie auch früher so hiess) wird sie Centrepinrolle genannt)sieht aus wie ne Fliegenrolle, kann man nur einmal drehen (dann ist für den Wur die Spule mit der längsachse waagrecht und gibt Schnur frei (prinzip wie bei Statios wenn der Rollenbügel umgeklappt ist)
> 
> 
> http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/nottinghamrolle.htm



Doch kenn die Teile, aber ich wollte Bilder von der selbstgedrehten sehen. #6


----------



## Margaux (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Spannende Diskussion und das wegen eines Schadens an einer Rolle. Schade, daß ich heute nachmittag nicht frei hatte, gelangweilt hätte ich mich jedenfalls nicht :q #h 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ideal wäre eine 3000er mit 3000er Body und einem Gewicht zwischen 2500er und 4000er. Habe ich mich jetzt verständlich ausgedrückt???



@ Uli,

genau darüber denke für das MeFo-Angeln schon nach, seitdem ich Anfang des Jahres hier in den Norden gezogen bin. Eine 2500er ist zu filigran, eine 4000er wiederum empfinde ich als zu klobig für die Meeresforellen. 

Aber die Lösung hatte schon oben jemand hier im Thread parat: eine 2500er DAIWA. Nur muß die halt eben salzwasserfest sein...und da scheint ja bei DAIWA zu haken #d.

Ich habe mir aus Japan eine (salzwasserfeste - ohne "washable Loch" ) Luvias 2500 bestellt. Am Samstag an der Küste lief sie super, muß sich auf Dauer aber noch bewähren.  

Sie wiegt allerdings nur rund 210g und kommt mir so fast zu schwach vor. Meine etwas größer wirkende Certate wiegt 250g. Das wäre eigentlich optimal, wenn sie halt wirklich salzwasserfest wäre... Das Suchen geht also weiter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Reizt mich nicht die Bohne, einzig bei Bootsschleppruten könnte ich mir mal ne Multirolle vorstellen, weil das die Schnur schont und schön abzulassen ist.

Dann würde ich schon eher, wie ZF oben vorschlagt, Wende-, Nottingham- und andere einfache Achsenrollen komplett selber bauen, das hätte auch richtig was zum Posenfischen! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Endlich mal ne Arc mit ner vernünftigen Kurbel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso, das sind doch nur 2 von diesen normalen Gr.1/2 I-Knobs drauf, die kannst Du doch schon lange haben! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo????


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das wird zu stressig, das ist Spielzeug für grosse Jungs, wenn irgendjemand da Zeitungen für austragen oder Kellnern muss um sowas zu kaufen, ist das mit Sicherheit keine Diskussionsgrundlage.#d



Was ist das denn für ein Spruch? #d

Reden wir hier über HE Spinnrollen oder über Statussymbole?

Wir reden ja nicht drüber das die Rolle nach einem Drill mit dem 2,50er Wels hin ist sondern nach einem auch der Größe nach nicht aussergewöhnlichen, wenn auch ordentlichen Hecht, bei dem der Drill ja nun nicht besonders hart gewesen sein soll. Ist es da nicht verständlich wenn man nachfragt? Unabhängig davon ob der Fragende Student ist oder Multimilliionär, das sollte man schon in Frage stellen können ohne so einen Spruch zu kassieren... 

Nur meine Meinung; Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich...#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan: Deshalb werde ich auch keine Hilfe mehr von Pauly oder Det in Anspruch nehmen. Fühle mich nämlich von Gerrit persönlich angesprochen, da er weiss das ich hart und lang neben dem Fachabitur für meine Stella arbeiten muss.

Det ist genauso meinen Fragen ausgewischen und hat mit arroganten Gegenfragen geantwortet. Schade, eigentlich das man nie was aus der Praxis erfährt, sondern immer nur Theorie. 

Just my 2cents...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo : Gab ja nicht nur Deine Fragen. Wenn 3-5 weitere Antworten pro Schreib+Editierzyklus niederprasseln, geht irgend was verloren.  #c

Außerdem, immerhin so nebenbei:


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Danke, darum gings mir. Hier gings auch nicht darum Det anzuzweifeln, sondern lediglich um Interesse.
> Aber da Det ja sagte das man das nicht einfach auf die großen Salzwasserrollen übertragen kann,  ist mein Interesse befriedigt.
> mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan

Du hast Recht und ich habe mich da auch schon per PN entschuldigt, wo es falsch aufgefasst werden konnte.
@Flo
Das ist völlig falsch rübergekommen.
Sorry, meine Schuld.

Damit ist jetzt für mich auch wirklich erledigt, ich hatte 15 PN in 30 Minuten.
Fast 3 Stunden geschrieben wegen dem Quatsch. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ichs für mich behalten.
Das geht nicht, no Time für sowas!!

Also bitte Friedenspfeife.

Ich hab manchmal nen lockeren Schreibstil, ist aber nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jawoll, |good:, die (Zeit)Bilanz ist ernüchternd und vernichtend. :g

Da mich selber ganz subjektiv in Zukunft nur noch High-End-Handmade-Spinrollen interessieren, war's das. :g


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Fast 3 Stunden geschrieben wegen dem Quatsch. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ichs für mich behalten.
> Das geht nicht, no Time für sowas!!



Oder direkt hier reingeschrieben.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jupp, jedoch hast du davor anders regiert und mit einer arroganten Gegenfrage geantwortet. 

Bisher ist das was du sagst, ja auch nur Theorie, mich würde hier die Praxis interessieren. Und nicht 2-3 Fälle aus dem Anglerboard. Khaane maht es mit schönen Fotos des innen Lebens der Rollen usw. vor. Hast du einen Belastungstest Stella 4000 vs Morethan Branzino oder holst du die Infos einfach nur aus 2-3 defekten Rollen aus dem Anglerboard heraus.

Habe deine Postings bisher sehr geschätz und auch dein Fachwissen, nur heute kammst du für mich sehr arrogant und erhoben rüber. Klären das per PN!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Det hast en E-Mail, gerrit ne PN...damit ist das ganze für mich gegessen...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

JUP!

Für mich auch!

Mal was Anderes Flo!

Hast Du jetzt eigentlich die 3000 er FD schon da, oder willst Du sie noch kaufen.
Habe da die letzte Zeit nicht so aufgepasst.

Wo sind die Stellas günstig im Moment?
Stollenwerk??


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Stella steht auf dem Beipackzettel unter Nebenwirkungen:

Vorsicht, Zahnraddefekte führen manchmal zu zwischenmenschlichen Komplikationen.


Leute entspannt mal. Gerrit hat manchmal ne Kodderschnauze und das habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt, aber er ist alles andere als arrogant. Das passiert ja nun jedem Mal.Das ist hier nun mal Webspace und da kann man Dinge nicht einfach durch ein Grinsen, einen Zwischenton oder eine Geste relativieren. 

Wie sage ich immer zu meiner Freundin? 

"Rein theoretisch könnten wir uns jetzt einfach wieder liebhaben!"


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schluss jetzt. Geht ja garnicht. Schlaft erstmal ne Nacht drüber. Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen es sei Weibsvolk unter uns.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die fährt gerade auf irgendwelchen Schienen oder auf der Autobahn und ist auf dem Weg zu mir müsste morgen oder übermorgen da sein.

Stollenwerk: 460€
Angelgeräte-Wilkerling: mit Preis vorschlag auch 460€
Askari:  Hatte oder hat noch eine 10% Aktion da konnte man sie für 430€ bekommen

Da ich aber mit Askari schon das ein oder andere Problem hatte, und die auch die Rute die ich bestellt habe nich da hatten und Wilkerling noch nen Wobbler draufgelegt hat...habe ich dort geordert. Super nett, schneller Versand...der Rets leigt ja jetzt am Paketservice und man kann noch einiges am Preis machen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## picafort (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe auch gerade eine Stella 3000FD bei ebay für 450.- (abzüglich Paypalgutschein 15%), also für knapp 400.- gekauft. Freue mich schon drauf. :q

Picafort


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit Garantie oder ohne?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann euch beiden viel Spass mit der Neuen und dicke Fische.

Haben auf jeden Fall Suchtpotenzial.

@Uli

Weise Worte!


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Nikolaus-Gutschein! 
Hab ich auch schon eingelöst...


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe übrigens gerade meine Twinpower C 3000, an meine gerade fertig gebaute Bellyrute geschraubt und mir ein Bier gegönnt. Sehr schön. Endlich fertig.

Nach Streit ist mir jetzt wirklich nicht.


----------



## picafort (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo-Zanderkönig
mit Rechnung und Garantie vom deutschen Angelshop.

@ Pikepauly
Danke

@Hooked
genau :vik:

Picafort


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



picafort schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade eine Stella 3000FD bei ebay für 450.- (abzüglich Paypalgutschein 15%), also für knapp 400.- gekauft. Freue mich schon drauf. :q
> 
> Picafort



Wow ich dachte der 15% Gutschein geht nur bis max. 70€.

Warum hab ich den Gutschein nicht?!?! Sauerei. #d


----------



## norge_klaus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist eigentlich die Finanzkrise ???????


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vernünftige Photos brauchen vernünftiges Licht.
Sie kommen aber. 
Versprochen!


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Norge Klaus

Wenn die Bank kein Geld hat.

Macht aber nix, solange wir noch Geld haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls es hier irgendwen beruhigt, meine Stella und meine Sephia ertragen seit längerem unsachgemäße Behandlung, Salzwasser, wenig Pflege und mehr oder weniger große Fische.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mit dem Paypal-Gutschein eine Daiwa Luna teilfinanziert #6

Der Gutschein geht bis 70€, also 467€ wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wir sind die, die gegen die Finazkrise ankämpfen 

Entschuldige mich jetzt mal dafür, das ich mit meinem Stella vs. Daiwa Salzwasserollen vergleich den gesamten Theared versaut und in die irre geführt habe. Aber evtl. sich auch jemand einfach in seiner Theorie angegriffen egfühlt hat.....

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Paypal-Gutschein eine Daiwa Luna teilfinanziert #6
> 
> Der Gutschein geht bis 70€, also 467€ wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...



Wenn man aber von 450€ auf 400 kommt, sind das gesammt ~ 10%. 

15% von 70€ abgezogen, dann bleiben ~60€ nach. Also müsste die Stella nur von 450€ auf 440€ fallen.


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee nee, moment! 
Meiner ging auch nur bis 70 Euro. Bin aber auch in dem Rahmen geblieben.
War keine Stella! |rolleyes
Ein paar Köder, um genau zu sein...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Finanzkrise?

Na ja, in Japan und USA fehlt Geld - Also schicken wir ab und an welches hin, so wie "ENtwicklungshilfe" - dafür schicken de ab und an ein "Carepacket" mit einem Röllchen oder ein paar Baits :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe auch keinen bekommen.....#c


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Finanzkrise?
> 
> Na ja, in Japan und USA fehlt Geld - Also schicken wir ab und an welches hin, so wie "ENtwicklungshilfe" - dafür schicken de ab und an ein "Carepacket" mit einem Röllchen oder ein paar Baits :vik:



So isset!   :vik::q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe eine Paypal-Aufforderung für ~260$ bekommen und nachEingabe des Gutscheincodes noch ~225$ abgebucht bekommen.

Kommt so etwa hin, 35$ gespart #6


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Paypal-Aufforderung für ~260$ bekommen und nachEingabe des Gutscheincodes noch ~225$ abgebucht bekommen.
> 
> Kommt so etwa hin, 35$ gespart #6



Das wären ~15% auf alles...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OT ein letztes mal, vielleicht...

Es geht darum, dass du bis 70€ sparen kannst!

D.h. du kannst für 70/0.15= 466.66 einkaufen, um das maximale rauszuholen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sag ich doch, auf die Gesamtsumme (ohne Versand), maximal 70€, deswegen denke ich bis 467€ (70€/15%)

Edit: ZU langsam...


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wow. ich dachte es werden max. 70€ mit den 15% verrechnet, also quasi wie ein 10€ Gutschein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja, passt doch?! 15%, aber maximal 70 Euro oder?
> 
> Edit: ich war mal wieder am langsamsten




Rischtisch!!!#6


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, ich hatte es eigentlich anders verstanden. Aber was solls. 
Hat mir gereicht, jetzt ists zu spät...

...zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe noch mal kurz nachgeschaut: Rabatt scheint sich nur auf den Warenwert ohne Versandkosten zu beziehen, dann kommt es bei mir genau hin!


----------



## singer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß jemand aus welchem Material das Didigear Getriebe ist?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"*Stainless Steel Digigear"

*Würde also mal schätzen aus Edelstahl?*
*


----------



## singer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Worin besteht dann das Upgrade zu dem Hyper Digigear?


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr ZF! :q
> Das ist aber ein Fake mit der "DAM Nottinghamrolle No. 1108", denn das ist ne "DAM Wenderolle", die sie Dir da untergejubelt haben! Ich hab auch noch eine. Weil mich damals das Massensterben der billigen Zinkdruckgussgetrieberollen von Shakespeare, Fisherman u.a. genauso hat denken lassen und ich nicht jeden Sommer neue Rollen kaufen wollte bzw. mochte. Da war ich nämlich so 15! :m
> Gibts sogar noch neu von Stucki:
> http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/r-he...ufrollen-286-stucki-wenderolle-14-cm-2742.htm


 

Det ist doch völlig wurscht welche DAM auf den Pics ist...
es ging mir darum Chrizzi ein Foto einer solchen Wende/Nottinghamrolle zu zeigen, mich hat also niemand reingelegt sondern die Pics waren lediglich das Ergebnis von einmal googeln um Chrizzi die Pics einer solchen Rolle zugänglich zu machen. Nicht jeder kennt die Dinger nämlich Dass Stucki solche Rollen baut ist mir durchaus bewusst (die zählen übrigens zu den High Endern bei diesen Rollen ) ich selbst nutze sie, zwar nicht zum Felchenfischen, mangels Felchen, sondern zum Schleppfischen (mit Pose und Köfi) und fürs langsame Driftfischen im Fluss unddas schon seit ich im Rhein das erstemal auf Zander gefischt habe, das ist schon ein paar Jährchen her.....damals wars aber ne DAM Wenderolle#6




Chrizzi schrieb:


> Doch kenn die Teile, aber ich wollte Bilder von der selbstgedrehten sehen. #6


 
nun einige, vor allem jüngere Kollegen die nicht in Felchenregionen wohnen kennen die eben nicht...
und bei Dir dachte ich das auch sorry habe mich da geeirrt, dachte nur ...
zumal es die Teile auch nicht in Japan gibt|supergri:vik:,
zumindest habe ich sie nocht nicht gesehen weil nicht danach geschaut#6

(nicht böse gemeint im Gegenteil eher Respekt gezollt an den Japanprof im Board was Rollen betrifft|supergri)

was die Stellas und Co betrifft...
egal was man sich dranschraubt, Ausfälle hat man immer mal, meine Infinitys, Certates, Sephia, Stellas TP funzen alle noch und aufgeschraubt habe ich die noch nie, ich gebe sie mal (alle 2 Jahre) zum Händler für nen Check und fertig....
Hänger im Rhein, Zander, Waller Hecht alles gedrillt, gelöst und nicht wirklich geschont, einmal hatte ich nen Ausfall, da war ich selbst Schuld...der Biss hatte sich als Stein (oder ähnl.) herausgestellt, ich habe halt voll draufgeknallt die Schnur war net abgestimmt auf die 2500er, die Bremse voll zu dann hats halt den Bügel gefetzt...das war wie gesagt meine Schuld, hatte die Combo an dem Tag nem Kumpel verliehen, nach der Übergabe einfach weitergefischt ohne die Einstellungen zu kontrollieren
Shit happens#h kostete damals 30€ und gut wars


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Nottingham kenn ich von DMAX. Damit hat _Matt Hynes_ (nicht Fish'n Fun und nicht Rex Hunt, der andere, bzw. die einzig brauchbare Sendung) mal auf Salmoniden gefischt. Ansonsten wäre sie mir wohl völlig unbekannt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Matt Hayes.

Die Nottinghamrolle kam aber sogar in meiner Fischereischeinprüfung vor (Nein, nein, so lange ist das eigentlich nicht her :q) ... ich weiß bloß die Frage nicht mehr. |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rolle kommt morgen an! 

Der Paketzusteller hat mich gerade angerufen und gefragt ob meine Adresse richtig sei, ich würde da nicht wohnen sondern eine Familie Stein. Also Adresse angehört, ja da wohne ich. Steht ja auch groß und breit auf dem Briefkasten und der Klingel. Meinte dieses Mädel am Telefon sicher? Antwort: Wollen Sie mich verarschen ich sitze doch gerade hier und warte auf mein Packet, nein hier wohnt kein Stein sondern ich.

Das witzige ist, wenn ihr das nette Mädel mal gehört hättet, wer stellt so jemand als Telefonistin im Kundenservice ein???

Eich hab hier so en Packet, von An...ngel....ger...äte...Wi.... ähm so nem Angelladen halt....ist das für sie?

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fachpersonal! #c

Aber Dir viel Spaß mit der Rolle, wir warten auf Erfahrungsberichte! #6


----------



## Hooked (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Worin besteht dann das Upgrade zu dem Hyper Digigear?



HyperDigiGear ist aus Alloy und Messing.

Diese ganzen Alloy-Legierungen sind noch relativ neu auf dem Markt. Halten aber was aus und sind ******* zu bearbeiten.
Sind oft sehr hart aber trotzdem nicht allzu spröde. Z.B. Hastalloy -> 90 HRB, wenn Dir das was sagt. Also Brinellhärte. Ist mir jetzt grad zu kompliziert, das Alles breit zu treten.|rolleyes Sorry#6


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Digital gear design ensures a perfect mesh between ultra-tough, surface treated alloy drive gear and marine bronze pinion gear for optimized speed, power and durability.

Das zumindest schreibt Daiwa.com zu dem normalen Digigear


----------



## Hooked (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh, sorry. Nicht Messing sondern Bronze!

Das lesen war schon länger her...


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schade dass Dru nicht dabei ist, der stand ja neben mir und hat gekonnt gelandet.
> Ich war natürlich tüchtig aufgeregt und kann jetzt nicht so sachlich beschreiben, was eigentlich so los war.
> 
> Was mir nur klar ist, ist das der Hecht wesentlich "härter" abging als die Anderen zwischen 15 und 20 Pfd. die ich früher schon gefangen habe.



Danke für die Blumen:g

Ja die Dame war für Ihr bescheiden gemütliches Leben in dem ruhigen Gewässer schon unglaublich fit und hat am Ufer richtig Radau gemacht mit vielen Fluchten und ordentlch Stella - brems - sausen, ist wie Mozart für die Ohren! Die Tactilus ist in meinen Augen auch ein echter Knüppel, ich bezweifel, dass man damit soft drillen kann, denn selbst bei dem kapitalen Hecht hat sie grademal ne A Aktion gehabt und federt dementsprechend wenig ab. Da ensteht dann schon ordentlich Druck auf der Rolle. Zumal sie beim 1. Landerversuch noch nen riesen Sprung nach rechts Richtung Schilf gemacht hatte, danach konnte ich sie aber endlich aus dem Wasser hieven.

Ich habe die Stella nicht unter Belastung kennen gelernt, jedoch ist sie trotz des kleinen defektes und auch noch nach dem Hecht Drill immer noch um einiges weicher gelaufen, las meine neue TD SOL.


----------



## Khaane (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hoffe ich störe die "geschlossene Gesellschaft" nicht 

Habe mir eine 3000er Daiwa-Rolle gekauft, zugegeben kein High-End, aber die Frage könnt ihr sicherlich auch so beantworten.

Ich möchte die Rolle zum Zander, Hecht und Dorsch-Gufieren auf der Ostsee nutzen.

Habe als Schnur jeweils die 10lb (phantom-red) und 20lb (moosgreen) Power Pro zur Verfügung.

Aufgrund der Wurfweite und Farbe tendiere ich eher zur 10lb Schnur, aber mit knapp 5 kg Tragkraft, sollte die Schnur recht knapp bemessen sein, oder? 

Andererseits liegen die 5kg nur knapp unterhalb der "maximum drag", aber bei nem Dorsch können sicherlich im Drill (beim Pumpen) höhere Spitzenkräfte auftreten, bevor die Bremse anspringt - Dann wäre der Fisch weg


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du musst die Bremse ja nicht gleich zu drehen. Zum Gufieren in hindernisreichen Gewässern ist ein 15 LBS Schnur meines Erachtens nach Ideal. Nicht vergessen Hänger, so weit es zu vermeiden geht, nie über die Rolle lösen. Bei einer 10 LB Schnur brauchst Du schon recht dünne Vorfächer, damit Dir Deine Hauptschnur nicht reisst und das ist bei steinigen Gewässern eigentlich suboptimal. Eine .025er Stroft trägt ja schon ganze 6.4 KG. Die maximal Bremszugkraft von ca 15 LBS ist ja auch schon richtig viel! Mit der 20 LBS Schnur bist Du doch gut für die Ostsee gerüstet, da kann dann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## Hooked (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Digital gear design ensures a perfect mesh between ultra-tough, surface treated alloy drive gear and marine bronze pinion gear for optimized speed, power and durability.
> 
> Das zumindest schreibt Daiwa.com zu dem normalen Digigear



Jetzt hab ich gerafft oder auch nicht. DigiGear = niedrig legieter oberflächenbehandelter Stahl.
Alloy heißt in dem Zusammenhang einfach ->niedrig legierter Stahl=Edelstahl?
HyperDigiGear=irgendeine Aluminiumlegierung 
Allerdings ist alloy ja auch Alu. |kopfkrat
K.A.was geanu, da rücken die irgendwie nicht so ganz mit raus, hab ich das Gefühl. Die schreiben immer nur irgendwas von "Laserfräsen" und sowas. Bin jetzt erstmal verwirrt.
Wenn einer etwas raus bekommt, bitte melden.#h


----------



## Khaane (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Tipps, werde dann die 20lb Schnur aufziehen - 135 m (Hälfte 300yds Spule) sollte doch mehr als genügend sein?

War früher immer etwas geizig und nach einigen Abrissen, hat man die Geflochtene überworfen und war bei der Mono. |rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 10lb PowerPro reicht, damit hab ich ein 30er Streen Monovorfach (7-8kg) zerrissen (am Wirbelknoten, verbunden war das Geflecht/Mono mit dem Albright).


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Rolle zum Zander, Hecht und Dorsch-Gufieren auf der Ostsee nutzen.
> 
> Habe als Schnur jeweils die 10lb (phantom-red) und 20lb (moosgreen) Power Pro zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Die Max-Drag ist schweineschei...egal. Beim Dorsch und Zanderangeln muß deine Bremse soweit zu sein, dass sie bei einem normalen Anschlag wenig bzw. keine Schnur freigibt. Wenn du bei einer 3000er Daiwa die Bremse komplett zu knallst, dann erreichst du ca. 8-10Kg Max-Drag, wenn du diese 8-10kg volles Brett gegen einen großen Fisch oder noch schöner gegen einer Hänger knallst, dann knackst du deine Rute.

Eine Abriss, weil meine Bremse nicht angesprungen ist, den habe ich noch nie gehabt, auch mit qualitativ nicht so hochwertigen Rollen nicht.



Khaane schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, werde dann die 20lb Schnur aufziehen - 135 m (Hälfte 300yds Spule) sollte doch mehr als genügend sein?
> 
> War früher immer etwas geizig und nach einigen Abrissen, hat man die Geflochtene überworfen und war bei der Mono. |rolleyes



Die 20lbs Schnur ist nach meiner Meinung völlig überdimensioniert. Damit kannst du prima jerken, ich hatte die rote PP auf meiner Zillion und das war ein Strick. Damit kannst du dein Boot irgendwo festbinden oder in Norge auf Großdorsch fischen für die Ostsee bzw. zum Zandern wäre mir das to much.

Damit erübrigt sich die Frage nach der Länge. 135m reichen sowieso dicke, wenn deine Bremse mit 8kg arbeitet, dann zieht dir da kaum ein Fisch einen cm runter. Von daher reichen wohl auch 60m.

Kurzum ich würde und tue das auch die 10lbs Schnur fischen. Übrigens reichen auch da 135m völlig aus.


----------



## singer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Daiwa schreibt zum Hyper Digigear bei der Branzino:
Das Getriebematerial ist herkömmlichen *Aluminium*materialien in Punkto Dauerhaftigkeit um Welten überlegen.
Hießt das Digigear ist folglich aus Alu?


----------



## Hooked (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja  auch, HDG=irgendeine Alulegierung. Aber welche?
Da gibts soviele.
Allein die ganzen Inconels und und Incoloys und sowas.
Guck mal hier.
Aber aus was ist denn nu das normale DigiGear überhaupt?


Stainless Steel oder nicht? Ich würde sagen schon. 
Dann ham wirs ja


----------



## singer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich meinte das normale sei aus Alu. Denn wenn das Hyper herkömmlichen Aluminiummaterialien überlegen ist. Sind die herkömmlichen Getriebe aus Alu.


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Tipps 

Werde mir das mit der Schnur noch genauer überlegen, dass Problem ist, dass die Power Pro Schnüre relativ dick gesehen zur Tragkraft sind. Ne 0815-Schamoni Schnur ist wesentlich dünner, dafür aber schlecht zu knoten.

Ich persönlich löse Hänger immer mit Spule festhalten und "Rute nach hinten" - Da ich aber jetzt häufiger gelesen habe, dass das den Rollentod bedeutet, wollte ich mal fragen, was passiert, wenn die Rolle nicht stirbt 

Leiert die Rolle aus, bzw. bekommt Spiel im Getriebe?

Und ne "gute" 3000er Daiwa sollte für das Gufieren auf Dorsch, Zander & Hecht ja locker reichen, möchte die Rolle nicht sofort schrotten. #d


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> Werde mir das mit der Schnur noch genauer überlegen, dass Problem ist, *dass die Power Pro Schnüre relativ dick gesehen zur Tragkraft sind.* Ne 0815-Schamoni Schnur ist wesentlich dünner, dafür aber schlecht zu knoten.
> 
> ...


 


Die Aussage stimmt in meinen Augen nicht.Bei der PP wird
wohl etwas weniger gelogen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Aussage stimmt in meinen Augen nicht.Bei der PP wird
> wohl etwas weniger gelogen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Ich leg mal die 13,6kg Antares neben die 20lb Power Pro, die PP fühlt sich aber dicker an - Evtl. mach ich mal nen Foto. |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich leg mal die 13,6kg Antares neben die 20lb Power Pro, *die PP fühlt sich aber dicker an *- Evtl. mach ich mal nen Foto. |bigeyes


 

Das Foto ist geschenkt.Aber anfühlen und Messwerte sind
Zweierlei.Glaube gerne,dass die Antares dünner ist.Aber hat
sie auch wirklich die höhere Tragkraft?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mit welchen Durchmesser die 13.6 Antares angegeben ist weiß ich nicht, aber lt. der spec. hat die 20lbs einen ø von 0,23mm ....


 
Müsste wesentlich dicker sein. Habe gerade umgespult.

300yds der 20lb Power Pro machen eine 4000er Tica Taurus Spule rappelvoll, passt gerade noch so rauf ohne dass die Schur runterfällt. (überfüllt.)

Die Spule ist mit 0,30mm - 250m angegeben. Auf die Daiwa 3000er Spule mit 0,25mm - 270m passen maximal 200m rauf.

Schätze die Dicke mit 0,25- 0,28 mm. Werde aber mit nem Messschieber versuchen die Antares und PP-Schnur zu messen. 

PS: Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Kurbelknauf der Daiwa beim Kurbeln minimal Geräusche gibt. (Mehr son "Auf und ab")

Der Daiwa-Knauf ist mir im Laden schon negativ aufgefallen - Sieht wie der Knauf einer 30 € Rolle aus.
Der Knauf hat auch kein Spiel oder so, bloss das minimale Geräusch wirkt ein bißchen billig.


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe jetzt mal ausgemessen, genaue mm-Angaben sind mit der Messlehre nicht möglich. Die Antares XT 0,13mm 11kg ist aber definitiv dünner als die 20lb Power Pro. Finde die PP-Schnur trotzdem wesentlich besser - Die Antares ist ähnlich der Fireline, nicht so eng verflochten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal ausgemessen, genaue mm-Angaben sind mit der Messlehre nicht möglich. Die Antares XT 0,13mm 11kg ist aber definitiv dünner als die 20lb Power Pro. Finde die PP-Schnur trotzdem wesentlich besser - Die Antares ist ähnlich der Fireline, nicht so eng verflochten.



Khaane, die Fireline ist überhaupt nicht verflochten, sie ist eine Thermofusionsschnur, sprich "nur" verzwirnt und dann "verbacken", genauso wie Spiderwire und Hemmingway Monotec Futura.
Damit kannst Du die Antares nicht vergleichen, das einzige was die beiden Schnurarten gemein haben ist das Material, nämlich Dyneema.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich persönlich löse Hänger immer mit Spule festhalten und "Rute nach hinten" - Da ich aber jetzt häufiger gelesen habe, dass das den Rollentod bedeutet, wollte ich mal fragen, was passiert, wenn die Rolle nicht stirbt
> 
> *Leiert die Rolle aus, bzw. bekommt Spiel im Getriebe?*



Das kannst du dir sozusagen aussuchen. Spinnrollen sind für sowas nicht konstruiert. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum du auf einige Rollen so schimpfst. Allerdings erledigst du so auch jede HiTech-Rolle, mit Glück dauert es nur länger.



Khaane schrieb:


> 300yds der 20lb Power Pro machen eine 4000er Tica Taurus Spule rappelvoll, passt gerade noch so rauf ohne dass die Schur runterfällt. (überfüllt.)
> 
> Die Spule ist mit 0,30mm - 250m angegeben. Auf die Daiwa 3000er Spule mit 0,25mm - 270m passen maximal 200m rauf.



Danach kannst du echt nicht gehen. Die Angaben sind oft etwas realitätsfern.



Khaane schrieb:


> Finde die PP-Schnur trotzdem wesentlich besser - Die Antares ist ähnlich der Fireline, nicht so eng verflochten.



Steffen hat es ja schon gesagt, TF.

Warum nimmst du keine 10 lbs oder 15lbs Schnur? Damit kannst du in Norge immer noch Großköhler beangeln. Natürlich brauchst du "dann" mehr als 135m.

Übrigens ist das alles büschen OT hier. Oder vielleicht doch nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das alles büschen OT hier. Oder vielleicht doch nicht.



Ist es Uli.
Da lief doch letztens ein Thread über das Thema Lug und Trug bei Geflechtschnur...

Da wäre das sehr gut aufgehoben, finde ihn bloß gerade nicht...


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab die 10lb phantom-red auf die Daiwa raufgeknallt - Sieht auch hübscher aus und gerade beim Gufieren, soll es an "Gefühl" nicht mangeln. 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass dich die Kurbel von der Daiwa nicht runterkriege, wie soll man die "Konterschraube" unter der Plastikblende denn lösen, wenn kein Gegenstück vorhanden ist? Da ist nur ein Gewinde?


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wat issn dat für ne Daiwa? Verschs mal mir rückwärtskurbeln ... manche Kurblen sind eingeschraubt ..


 
Jepp hat geklappt  Hätte bei ner Klappkurbel nicht mit der "Schraubkurbel" gerechnet.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wat issn dat für ne Daiwa? Verschs mal mir rückwärtskurbeln ... manche Kurblen sind eingeschraubt ..




|supergri|supergri|supergri Blödsinn!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Kurbeln von guten Rollen sind eingeschraubt!


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nächstes Problem:

Wie kriege ich die Spulenauflage runter, ich frage lieber zweimal bevor die Rolle vorm Gebrauch hin ist. 

Mit "Abziehen" klappt es nicht so recht. 

Sind die Spulenauflagen bei der Daiwa aufs Achsgewinde geschraubt, oder wie üblich gesteckt?


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

über der Kunstoffscheibe ist eine kleine eckige Metallsicherungsfeder , diese entfernen und die Kunstoffscheibe runterziehen, darunter siehst du dann einen kleinen Metallsplint, diesen ebenfalls entfernen und dann kannst du die ganze Kulisse abziehen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso stellst du diese Fragen eigentlich hier? Die meisten fischen diese sündhaft teuren Plasteteile, damit sie nicht dran rumschrauben müssen. Frag mal den Rollenprofessor der weiß vielleicht bescheid.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Det hat die Explosionszeichnungen ins Hirn eingescannt.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab die Caldia heute nachgefettet von daher meine ich mich noch erinnern zu können


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Absolut. Wo? Kaufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Super Preis!
Oder gebraucht???


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe die Rolle jetzt auseinander gebaut und mit extra dickem Kugellagerfett und Silikonöl gefettet, auch hab ich einige Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben über. |uhoh:

Die Rolle läuft irgendwie schwergängiger und knarrt beim Drehen, keine Ahnung was das ist.

































Nöe, die Rolle läuft selbstverständlich wieder wie vorher, weder schlechter noch besser - Das verwendete "Daiwa-Fett" geht mehr in Richtung "Öl". Jetzt ist das gute Stück auf jeden Fall vernünftig gefettet, da kann ich beruhigt mit angeln. Die Garantie spielt für mich keine "Rolle" - Ob 5 € oder 500 €, alle werden skrupellos geöffnet und obduziert. :q

Paar Bilder kann ich auf Wunsch reinstellen, die Rolle ist aber wirklich gut verarbeitet, bis auf den Plastedeckel hinten.

Die Rolle macht zwar nicht den "stabilsten" Eindruck, aber läuft einfach traumhaft. Hätten aber ruhig nen vernünftigen Kurbelknauf verwenden können, wackelt zwar nicht, aber potthässlich und kein Ergonomiewunder. (wirkt billig)


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Da steht *ab *! Also die 1000er nehme ich mal an, 2500er wird schon teurer sein. Beim Moritz Nord
> 
> Edit: und das wohl schon seit Ende November und nur so lange der Vorrat reicht. ... könnte also knapp werden.





Müßest du schon genau wissen. Die Rolle ist schon prima. Solide, Vollalu ein richtiges Arbeitstier. Sowie die Fireblöd ein Stellarückbau ist, so ist die Aspire praktisch TP-Technik, aber ohne deren Fehler und eben robust aufgebaut.

Ist schon ne Bombenrolle für die ich maximal 250 bezahlen würde. Für den Preis bekommt man aber dann auch schon was aus Japan. Tja, schwierig.


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß leider nicht wo ich es einstellen soll,da lag dieser Thread am nächsten.Hab mir ne hochwertige Rolle geordert und den Versand via Internet verfolgt.Am 10.12 ist sie bei der zuständigen DHL-Zentrale eingetroffen.Laut Zustellungsbericht bei DHL (im www)wurde sie ausgeliefert.Da aber niemand zu Hause war,"wurde ich benachrichtigt",hab aber keine Benachrichtigung erhalten!!!!!! Da es mir langsam komisch vor kam,bin ich selber zur Post und bekam zu hören:wir haben hier kein Paket für sie.Bei DHL angerufen,Aussage des Beraters:doch ihr Paket muß in der zuständigen Filiale liegen.Ich ihm erklärt,ne Meister es ist nicht da!!!Ende vom Lied,laut Berater wird die Sache jetzt versucht zu klären und ich sitz hier und bin stocksauer.Ist jemandem vielleicht mal ähnliches passiert?Das Problem an der Sache ist,DHL-Pakete sind bis 500€ versichert,die Rolle lag aber schon ein Stück weit drüber. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tröste dich, meisten sind sie ganz schnell ausverkauft. Aber wenn mal was ist, dann kannst du vielleicht mal das Küstennetzwerk nutzen. Irgendeiner ist immer mal da.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das läuft ja hier auch nicht anders. Einer sagt es dem anderen und fragt ob er was mit bringen kann. Es fahren ja nicht alle ständig nach Kaki.


----------



## zandertex (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Genau würde ich es auch gerne wissen. Wollte mir eben schon den Hörer ans Ohr halten, habs aber gelassen ... würde ziemlich sicher eh keiner rangehen :q
> Ich komme "da oben" eh nicht vorbei ... in meiner Nähe gibts NIE solche Schnäppchen ... :c



Hallo angelspezi82,kauf dir erst mal keine neue Rolle und warts mal ab.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nix, Wirtschaft ankurbeln! Kannst gleich heute Nachmittag anfangen!


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht ganz up2date oder sind ~220 Euro für ne Aspire FA ein guter Preis?



Für meine 4000er habe ich 245 Euro`s gelöhnt. 
Normalerweise ist das Ding ein bißchen teurer.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Paket ärger, geht weiter. Nachdem das Packet, ja am Freitag erneut zugestellt werden sollte und nix ankam, checkte ich heute noch mal den Packet-Lebenslauf. Und was stand da....Packet am 12.12.2008 um 14:20 Uhr bei mir zugestellt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt, war ich zuhause und habe kein Packet erhalten. Weder de Paketzusteller noch der Verkäufer sind noch zu erreichen....

Wie sieht nun die rechtliche Situation aus, wenn der Zusteller ein Packet im Wert von ~700€ einfach irgendwo abliefert?

mfg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, bei mir hat die Post schonmal in der Nachbarschaft ein Paket aus Japan abgegeben, ohne mir eine Karte in den Kasten zu werfen. Vielen Dank an den ehrlichen Nachbarn, der mich dann angesprochen hat.
Normal muss derjenige, der das Paket annimmt, aber dafür unterschreiben, somit sollte auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar sein, wer es angenommen hat.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Postboten mal abfangen und |krach:


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Martin, es ist ein Paket aus Deutschland.


----------



## Hooked (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Ich meinte das normale sei aus Alu. Denn wenn das Hyper herkömmlichen Aluminiummaterialien überlegen ist. Sind die herkömmlichen Getriebe aus Alu.



Ist gut möglich das das Normale auch aus Alu ist, das Hyper hat dann nur eine neuere bessere Alu-Legiereung. 
Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist, das Alloy im weitesten Sinne so etwas wie "Legierung" bedeutet. Aber es bedeutet auch "Aluminium". Weil Aluminium eigentlich immer legiert ist und es so gut wie nie in seiner reinsten Form verwendet wird.
Daher rühren auch diese komischen Übersetzungsfehler und dazu kommt noch, das man nicht alles glauben sollte was so im Netz steht.

Habe da noch das Gefunden :

niedriglegierter Stahl {m} =   alloy-treated steel

Ist von dieser Übersetzungsseite.

Wenn man das als Grundlage nimmt. Hast Du wohl Recht.|supergri


----------



## Norge Fan (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch letztens - nur wurde die Rolle an den Zoll geliefert - die Benachrichtigung vom Zoll wirst Du vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen erhalten um die Rolle beim Zoll "auszulösen


 

Schön wär`s,hab die Rolle in Deutschland gekauft.War ein gutes Angebot.Hab gestern abend noch die DHL Service Hotline angerufen und die kümmern sich jetzt drum.Wenn das Paket nicht auftaucht,werd ich wohl nen Anwalt einschalten.Das Paket war ja schon vor der Haustür,ich bzw.jemand aus meiner Familie war aber nicht da.Da gibt es nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wo es geblieben sein soll.Mach mich aber noch nicht verrückt,vielleicht bekomme ich ja Montag nen Anruf...ihr Paket ist aufgetaucht und liegt zur Abholung bereit...hoffentlich. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## singer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Müsste wesentlich dicker sein. Habe gerade umgespult.
> 
> 300yds der 20lb Power Pro machen eine 4000er Tica Taurus Spule rappelvoll, passt gerade noch so rauf ohne dass die Schur runterfällt. (überfüllt.)
> 
> ...


Ne ne du. Rein rechnerisch ist das eine 0,29er. Und auch im Walkos Test war sie so angegeben.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Packet ist aufgetaucht.............

Das Packet ist aufgetaucht. DPD war anstatt in der Berlinerstr. in der Bahnhofstr. und deshalb war der Name auch falsch. Der Mann der dort wohnt, hat die Annahme verweigert, weil das Paket nicht für ihn sei. Der Hammer ist der Mann geht also gestern(Samstag) morgen aus dem Haus und was steht dort vor seiner Garage? Das Packet, ohne das er dafür Unterschrieben hat, einfach dort abgestellt. Gut das es ein ehrlicher Finder ist und ich das Packet am Montag Nachmittag dort abholen kann. 

Da der Packetbote wohl nicht der hellste ist und zweimal in der falschen Straße war, habe ich am Donnerstag schon den Anruf bekommen, wo die Adresse nachgefragt wurde.

Mal sehen was Wilkerling zu diesem Bericht sagt.....Einfach nur krass, was DPD sich dort erlaubt hat....

mfg Flo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte sowas mit DPD auch schon mal.
Angeblich sei der Zusteller die Adresse dreimal angefahren und niemand wäre zu Hause gewesen. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da meine Freundin 5 Meter von der Wohnung entfernt mit einem Reitstall ihre Arbeitsstelle hat, und da ist immer Betrieb, da kann auch immer jemand gefragt werden.

Irgendeinen Zettel habe ich damals auch nicht im Briefkasten gefunden, was für mich das mindeste gewesen wäre. Da lobe ich mir DHL: nicht zustellbar = Hinterlegung in irgendeiner Filiale und man kann es einfach abholen. Hat DPD eigentlich solche Lager?


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Flo, wenn du jetzt ganz fies wärst....
der ehrliche "Finder" hat ja nix unterschrieben bzw. verweigerte die Annahme...
der Bote hat also keinen Nachweis, dass du das Paket hast...
ergo fehlt es immer noch!!!!!
Wär gespannt was dabei rauskommen würde, wenn du weiterhin darauf bestehst dass das Päckchen nicht bei Dir angekommmen ist. Finde es gelinde gesagt ne Schweinerei was da so alles passiert, da werden Päckchen einfach vor die Tür gestellt und fertig.
Die Fahrer tun mir aber auch leid, die werden pauschal bezahlt und rödeln den ganzen Tag rum.....
ist mir irgendwie auch verständlich dass die ihren Kram schnellstmöglich loshaben wollen, nur so gehts ja auch nicht. Ich neheme mal schwer an dass bei einem "Verlust" auch noch der Fahrer haften muss.


----------



## singer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum nur so wenig verständnis. Klar geht es um Geld und man will so etwas nicht. Aber es ist Weihnachtszeit und da passieren etliche solcher Vorfälle. Lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden. Was wirklich war weiß keiner so genau. Und irgend jemand wird dafür schon unterschrieben haben. Am Ende lässt sich immer alles Klären!


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

singer...
ich wäre gespannt wenn du auf ne 700€ Rolle wartest und die liegt irgendwo rum und keiner weiß wo, nur weil ein Fahrer die falsche Adresse angefahren hat und noch nicht mal ne Unterschrift hat, bzw. weiß wo er das Teil hingelegt hat...Viel Spass bei der Schadensregelung mit den Paketdiensten ;-)
Von wegen Unterschrift, da kommt es durchaus vor (kein Einzelfall) daß Päckchen einfach vor die Treppe gelegt werden (ohne Gegenzeichnung)
Ich habe durchaus Verständniss für die Fahrer, aber irgendwo sind halt auch Grenzen.


----------



## jirgel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Flo, wenn du jetzt ganz fies wärst....
> der ehrliche "Finder" hat ja nix unterschrieben bzw. verweigerte die Annahme...
> der Bote hat also keinen Nachweis, dass du das Paket hast...
> ergo fehlt es immer noch!!!!!
> .


 

Ergo müsste man es so auch machen punkt um sowas is eine schweinerei wenn der das paket einfach ablegt.


----------



## zokky (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Macht es so wie ich- falls möglich.
Ich lasse mir die Sachen in die Firma liefern. Also Firmenaderesse und zur Hand mit meinem Namen. Hat bisher wunderbar geklappt da es bei mir auch nicht sicher ist das immer jemand zu Hause ist um das Paket anzunehmen.
Hoffe die Rolle taucht noch auf bzw Du bekommst das Geld wieder.


----------



## singer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ zander
Das mit der Unterschrift weißt du doch garnicht. Die Schadensregulierung ist so kompliziert auch nicht, nur unangenehm. Hatte ich schon oft genug mit zu tun. 

Woher hatte der Fahrer die falsche Straße?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also das Paket war richtig beschriftet, nur der Fahrer hat sich zweimal geirrt...Verlesen was weiß ich warum er zweimal in der Bahnhofstr und nicht in der Berlinerstr. war.

Ich warte ab und schau erstmal ob das Paket noch vollständig, beschädigt usw...
Wer sagt den, das der Fahrer als Unterschrift nicht selbst auf sein Scanner kritzelt, den irgendwo muss DPD ja auch die Meldung herhaben, das dass Paket erfolgreich zugestellt wurde. Denke nicht das der Scanner das ohne Unterschrift so einfach erfasst, bzw. müsste das in der Filiale ja aufallen.


DPD hat nur Versandepots, das wären in meinem Fall rund 25Km und ich weiß nicht ob man Paket, dort abholen kann, den wenn der Empfänger zweimal nicht anzutreffen ist, geht das ganze an den Versender zurück.

Ich rufe am Montag Wilkerling nochmal an, und der kann das ganze dann mit DPD ausmachen.


----------



## Khaane (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Konnte gestern die Daiwa beim Gufieren auf Dorsch einweihen. Hat sich eigentlich recht gut geschlagen, zwar nicht die Power einer Taurus, aber fürs leichte Spinnfische bis 50 gr. völlig ausreichend. 

Später war die Strömung so stark, dass ich auf ne Technium XH mit der Taurus ausweichen musste, wobei das eine Superkombi ist. Das Gewicht der Rolle spielt keine so große Rolle.

Jetzt das Problem, die Daiwa Infinity Q hat leider eine "Taufe" mitmachen müssen, d.h. die Rolle war knapp ne Minute unter Wasser und ist komplett mit sandigem Salzwasser vollgelaufen. Ich hab sie zwar sofort mit Süßwasser abgewaschen, danach lief sie noch einigermaßen gut - War aber auch ein Grund auf die Taurus auszuweichen, da man nicht sicher war, wieviel Sand drin steckte.

So Zuhause Heckklappe auf und mal geschaut, waren deutlich Sandkörner zu erkennen. Die Rolle ganze 10 minuten unter der Dusche durchgespült - Soll ja "washable" sein - Bzw. der Sand & Co. sollten ja aus der Rolle kommen. 

Fazit:
Rolle knarrt etwas, läuft laut, man merkt die Zahnräder - Insgesamt läuft die Rolle eher wie eine "abgewarzte" RedArc.:m

An einer "Komplettreinigung" kommt man offensichtlich nicht mehr vorbei. 
Was hält ihr von der Idee, die Rolle komplett zu öffnen, mit WD40 auszuspulen, dann komplett mit Wasser zu reinigen.

Kurz trocknen lassen und die Kugellager, Achse und Reibflächen mit etwas dickerem "Oil of Rohloff" zu ölen.



> *OIL OF ROHLOFF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/oil_of_rohloff/

Der Rest der Rolle (Antriebsrad, Hauptritzel & Co) werden dann mit Penn Rollenfett gefettet.

Wenn ihr bessere "Behandlungsmethoden" für den jap. Patienten habt - Dann nur her damit 

PS: So jetzt geh ich erstmal meinen ersten zum "Verzehr" mitgenommen Wittling braten


----------



## Bästkusten (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Warum nur so wenig verständnis. Klar geht es um Geld und man will so etwas nicht. Aber es ist Weihnachtszeit und da passieren etliche solcher Vorfälle. Lässt sich einfach nicht vermeiden. Was wirklich war weiß keiner so genau. Und irgend jemand wird dafür schon unterschrieben haben. Am Ende lässt sich immer alles Klären!



War nicht in der Weihnachtszeit, ist schon ein wenig her:

Paket von DPD "geliefert", steht draussen im Freien im Regen (zum "Glück" eine alte Angelrolle ohne Originalkarton, bei alten Gerätekatalogen wäre das schon das Aus gewesen).

Unterschrift (Im Netz durch Trackingnummer ersichtlich) angeblich von den Nachbarn (deren und mein Name sind sehr unterschiedlich).

Verblüffend daran ist nur:
Die sind beide Lehrer und zur angeblichen Lieferzeit beide definitiv in der Schule gewesen (und geben mir meine angenommenen Pakete immer persönlich und umgekehrt).

Nachdem das Paket ja "ankam" und die Nachbarn friedliche Leute sind, wurde nichts ernsthaftes unternommen; eine Nachfrage, was denn passiert sei, wurde seitens DPD niemals einer Antwort gewürdigt.

Ja, ich habe auch wenig Verständnis, keine Ahnung, was sich daran nicht vermeiden lässt und bin mir ganz sicher, dass der Fahrer genau weiß, was wirklich war.

Amüsant an dem oben Zitierten ist nur "Und irgend jemand wird dafür schon unterschrieben haben.". Offensichtlich, wer könnte das nur gewesen sein, hmmm....

Für mich persönlich heisst das nur, wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht absolut querstellt, dann wird nichts mehr mit DPD geliefert.

Für das lange Offtopic-Geschreibsel entschuldige ich mich aber besser gleich, gehört wohl eher in einen Thread "High-End-Spinnrollen sicher geliefert"  .


----------



## singer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ihr berichtet geht natürlich garnicht. Und jetzt zurück zu den Spinrollen.


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Und jetzt zurück zu den Spinrollen.



Genau #6

Ich war am Freitag im gut sortierten Fachhandel, habe mir (endlich) Zeit genommen und verschiedene High-End-Rollen gedreht: Shimano Stella, Daiwa Infinitx-Q und Infinity-Q-XP, Daiwa Airity und Morethan Branzino. Die Shimano Sephia 2500S, Japan-TP und Technium sowie Daiwa Certate und Luvias kenne ich ja schon.

Mein subjektiver Eindruck, der allerdings definitiv auch von der Optik beeinflusst wurde, hat einen klaren Testsieger ermittelt: die Morethan Branzino. Eine absolute Traumrolle :k: ein wunderbar leichter, satter Lauf zusammen mit Eigenschaften wie Digigear Getriebe und der mit Kohlefaser unterlegten Alu-Spule... spitzenklasse.

Ich werde diese Rolle an der Küste auf MeFo fischen und sehen, wie sich die "washable" Konstruktion im Salzwassereinsatz schlägt... ich werde berichten...


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Volker ich wusste es!

Ich hab keine Schuld.......

Im Ernst!

Glückwunsch zur Neuen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann hast Du jetzt ja auch einen direkten Vergleich.

Ist den nun in der Infinty Q XP son büschen robusteres, nicht ganz so  leichtlaufendes Getriebe  drin?
Hast Du da einen Unterschied bemerkt?


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Glückwunsch zum Rollentraum!!

Für mich persönlich ist die Branzino auch die schönste Rolle am Markt aber sie ist mir gleichzeitig einfach zu teuer so das es wohl für mich nur ein Traum bleiben wird.


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann hast Du jetzt ja auch einen direkten Vergleich.
> 
> Ist den nun in der Infinty Q XP son büschen robusteres, nicht ganz so  leichtlaufendes Getriebe  drin?
> Hast Du da einen Unterschied bemerkt?



Gerrit,

natürlich hast Du Schuld. Wer denn sonst?? Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur eine Black Arc kaufen... |muahah:

Beim Kurbeln habe ich zwischen der Infinity-Q und der Infinity-Q XP, die ja mit Hyper Digigear Getriebe verkauft wird, keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Und auch die Branzino kurbelt sich wunderbar leicht, wenn auch vielleicht ein bißchen "satter" als die Infinity-Q.

Im Angelgeschäft im HH haben übrigens einige die Infinity-Q als wunderbare MeFo-Rolle gelobt. Wenn sie kein Vollbad nimmt und etwas gepflegt wird, besteht beim Salzwasserfischen überhaupt kein Risiko.


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte am Freitag auch das Vergnügen, an einer Stella 4000 FB, Branzino, Airity, Infinity 3000 Zaion und normaler "alter" Infinity 3000 zu kurbeln.
Am sanftesten lief für mich die neue Infinity...obwohl die Laufunterschiede marginal waren. Die alte Infinity hätte ich für 239 Euro bekommen, die hat mich aber nicht restlos überzeugt, Kurbelknauf hatte etwas Spiel und meine Certates liefen am Anfang besser.
Letztens durfte ich auch mal an dieser Sonderedition-Exist kurbeln, das war natürlich allererste Sahne, an der hätte ich nichts auszusetzen..:l.


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist die Branzino auch die schönste Rolle am Markt aber sie ist mir gleichzeitig einfach zu teuer so das es wohl für mich nur ein Traum bleiben wird.



@CTSlotti,

vielen Dank!

Jetzt noch die passende CTS-MeFo-Rute und die Traumkombo ist perfekt!! 

Im Frühjahr soll es da ja einige neue Blanks geben, aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread. Zusammen mit der Interceptor Fast 15 und der Sephia 2500S, habe ich dann wohl zwei wunderbare Kombinationen :l.


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Letztens durfte ich auch mal an dieser Sonderedition-Exist kurbeln, das war natürlich allererste Sahne, an der hätte ich nichts auszusetzen..:l.



Japp,

die hatte ich vergessen. Daran habe ich Freitag auch gedreht, allerdings ist mir die 2508-Version zu klein, zumal ich die Sephia 2500 für den Bereich unter einer 3000er-Daiwa/4000er-Shimano richtig klasse finde.


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> @CTSlotti,
> 
> vielen Dank!
> 
> ...


Bin auch mal gespannt was da noch so alles kommt 

Hast du deine 4-geteilte mitlerweile bekommen? und zufrieden?

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Margaux

Volker ich habe auch keine Zweifel, daß die Infinity für die Küste geht.
Nur die Vollduschen hab ich manchmal, weil ich son leichtsinniger Tiefwater bin.
Deshalb kommt die Infity an meine Lieblingshechtrute.
Passt auch optisch besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> So Zuhause Heckklappe auf und mal geschaut, waren deutlich Sandkörner zu erkennen. Die Rolle ganze 10 minuten unter der Dusche durchgespült - Soll ja "washable" sein - Bzw. der Sand & Co. sollten ja aus der Rolle kommen.


Vergiß diese Experimente bloß schnell. Wenn da wirklich *Sandwasser *reingelaufen ist, bekommst Du das nicht mehr alles raus. #d Wirste sehn beim Putzen...

Ich hatte mal eine 2 Wochen im Mittelmeer-Salzwasser eingelegte Daiwa Silver 2600C - verliehen gehabt, die war auch voll mit Sand und hatte ein paar Stunden im Sandgrund auf Mallorca gebuddelt, dann nochmal 2 Wochen so gelegen. Der Sand war überall, bis in jedes Lager und jede Spalte gewandert. Obwohl die keine Washable-*Flutluke* hatte und außerdem dicker gefettet war.
Alle Gussteile und Messing waren angelaufen, jeder Kratzer auch außen oxidiert, aber eigentlich war das Material noch ok. Vor allem gab es die Rolle nicht mehr zu kaufen ...
Also stundenlang alles geputzt, Zahnbürste und weiße Zahnpasta (mit Ti02) gehen gut, Lager mehrmals gespült und dann nochmal mit Benzin ausgewaschen, bis alles blitzsauber sauber war. Nach dem langen austrocken wieder zusammengebaut, neu befettet, die ersten 10min lief sie spürbar rauher, aber dann hatte sich die Oxidschicht soweit mit Fett glattgerieben, dass man nichts mehr merkte. Ist bis heute fit. Aber ohne Komplettzerlegung? #d  Nennt sich dann der "Schnelle sandige Rollentod". :g

Meine Meinung: Wer ne Infinity o.ä. an die Küste nimmt #h, sollte sich schon mit der regelmäßigen Zerlegung vertraut machen oder das organisieren, sofern die Rolle im Vollkontakt direkt mit Salzwasser oder noch schlimmer mit Sandsalzwasser in Berührung kommt.
Und das liegt nicht am verbauten Material bzw. den Metallen ...


----------



## Margaux (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt was da noch so alles kommt
> 
> Hast du deine 4-geteilte mitlerweile bekommen? und zufrieden?
> 
> |wavey:



Ich habe sie an der Küste nur Probe geworfen. Sie wird ja meine Zanderrute und muß demzufolge noch bis zum 1. Mai auf ihre Feuertaufe warten...|uhoh:

Aber der erste Eindruck: superleicht, sehr dünn und trotzdem superschnell. Da darf man einiges erwarten...!!  

Gerrit treffe ich am 1. Mai, da können wir direkt im Vergleich zur Harrison VHF 30 fischen.


----------



## drehteufel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung ob nur der Rotor oder auch der Body der Rolle aus "Zaion"-Material ist? Laut Beschreibung soll es wohl nur der Rotor sein ... |kopfkrat


 
Nee, leider keine Ahnung...#c Auf jeden Fall sehr schicke Rolle.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezi 82

Ich bin da auch lieber vorsichtig und habe lieber noch bei der Alten zugeschlagen.
Die hat sich bewährt!


----------



## digital-kris (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir ist das mal vor ein paar Jahren mit einer Uhr passiert, zum Glück "nur" 150 Euro teuer... ein Paket, das nie ankam...

Paket kam nie bei mir an, ich bei DHL nachgefragt, die sagen, es wurde zugestellt am bla bla bla.

Ich stelle Nachforschungsantrag, dessen Ergebnis besagte, dass ich das Paket persönlich angenommen habe (meine Unterschrift als Beweis hatten die auch unter das Schreiben druntergedruckt, weiß der Geier, aus welchem System die die hatten). Da war ich echt geschockt!!!

Ich vermute, die Zustellerin (die komischerweise kurz nach diesem Vorfall für Monate krankgeschrieben war), hat sich das Paket eingesackt und eine alte, gescannte Unterschrift von mir ins System gefälscht (die hatten damals die 1. Generation der Digital-Scanner zum Unterschriften einsammeln).

Ende vom Lied: Kein Paket, keine Uhr, 150 Euro weg.

Ich bevorzuge seither GLS beim Paketversand, aber das hilft jetzt auch nicht mehr ... 





Norge Fan schrieb:


> Schön wär`s,hab die Rolle in Deutschland gekauft.War ein gutes Angebot.Hab gestern abend noch die DHL Service Hotline angerufen und die kümmern sich jetzt drum.Wenn das Paket nicht auftaucht,werd ich wohl nen Anwalt einschalten.Das Paket war ja schon vor der Haustür,ich bzw.jemand aus meiner Familie war aber nicht da.Da gibt es nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wo es geblieben sein soll.Mach mich aber noch nicht verrückt,vielleicht bekomme ich ja Montag nen Anruf...ihr Paket ist aufgetaucht und liegt zur Abholung bereit...hoffentlich. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe keine Rollen, die keinen Rotor haben ... :q



Ich keine die ein Rotor haben. |supergri


Für alle die noch eine _kleine_ brauchbare Rolle wollen: Hier gibt's eine.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezi 82
In Kaltenkirchen dürfte es langsam schwierig werden.
Gerlinger hat noch welche.
Bei der Rolle gehen jetzt wirklich überall die letzten Exemplare übern Tresen.
Da kommt nix mehr nach, ausser die Neue natürlich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe Ende letzter Woch in Kaki angerufen, angeblich haben die keine Nachfrage nach der Infinity, wäre kein Problem noch welche zu bekommen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Als Backup bin ich am überlegen, ist keine schlechte Rolle, aber eigentlich habe ich keinen wirklichen Bedarf...


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so gings mir vor 2 Wochen auch !!

eigentlich brauchte ich keine neue Rolle, dann rein interessehalber ein Anruf beim Daiwa Händler hier um die Ecke und nach Abverkauf Infinity-Q gefragt.

"Ja haben wir noch eine kostet €199,-"

1 Std später hat der Slotti im Auto gehockt und war das Teil kaufen.... bisher mein bester und auch teuerster Rollenkauf, wenn ich überlege das ich gerade mal 35 Euro mehr gezahlt habe als für meine Caldia-X.

#h


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezi 82
Gerlinger hatte die letzte Zeit auch welche bei Itzbay drin.
Da habe ich zugeschlagen, weil mir das mit Moritz Kaki zu riskant war. Ob die am 29.12 noch welche haben.
Für 205 Euro, war das ein bescheidener Risikozuschlag und mir die Sache wert.
Im Garantiefall wäre mir auch wesentlich lieber, den mit Gerlinger abzuwickeln.


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe die Infintiy Q komplett in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt, jedes Teil wurde entfettet, danach mit der Zahnbürste gereinigt, dann je nach Beschaffenheit nur versiegelt (WD40 bei Gehäuseteilen) oder geölt und gefettet.

Die Rolle wurde von Grund auf neu aufgebaut, laufen tut sich eigentlich wieder gut, nur leider merkt man jedes "Zahnritzel" beim Drehen. Ich glaube das liegt am Fett, man muss offensichtlich "dickeres" Fett benutzen, damit es etwas "abdämpft".

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?



Ich lasse meine Rollen einfach zu, dann habe ich solche Probleme nicht...

Aber mal im Ernst: Alles zerlegen, reinigen und neu schmieren - viel mehr Möglichkeiten hast Du wohl nicht, ausser nach einem besseren Schmiermittel suchen, Quantum Hot Sauce hat wohl bei vielen überzeugt...

Viel Glück damit!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?



Das ist wohl daiwaunspezizifisch. Ich schmeisse meine Rolle nach Möglichkeit weder ins Wasser noch in den Sand. Wenn du da zuviel und zu dickes Fett drin hast, dann läuft die Rolle schlechter. Ich lasse meine Rollen auch zu und wenn sie mal mucken, dann bekommen sie einen Service. Das ist kostengünstig und funktional.


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist mir generell erstmal unverständlich warum man eine neue Rolle gleich zerlegen und nachfetten muß... 

Nachdem sie dann Sand und Salzwasser abbekommen hat , wäre ich in diesem Fall zu meinem Dealer gegangen und hätte die Rolle dort abgegeben.

Meine Caldia habe ich nach 7 Monaten selbst nachgefettet da sie in einem bestimmten Kurbelbereich leicht gerattert hat (wie das halt bei zuwenig schmierung ist)

Balzer Rollenfett dazugeklatscht und fertig , läuft wieder 1a.

Ich versteh auch nicht wieso man immer mit Fetten experimentieren muß wenns doch diverse gute Rollenfette zu kaufen gibt #c 

Das Fett muß in erster Linie am Getriebe haften bleiben und dort eine ausreichende Schmierung gewährleisten. Wenn beim Kurbeln das Getriebe rattert ist dein Fett 100% zu dünn oder nicht ausreichend aufgetragen, das ist auch kein Daiwa Problem, die ARC macht bei zu dünnem Fett die gleichen zicken.

Nächstes Problem beim reinigen sind die Kugellager, wenn dort der schmierfilm durch irgendwelche reiniger weggewaschen ist, ist es extrem schwer sie wieder gescheit zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ist mir generell erstmal unverständlich warum man eine neue Rolle gleich zerlegen und nachfetten muß...



Ah, noch einer! #6


----------



## drehteufel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Habe die Infintiy Q komplett in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt, jedes Teil wurde entfettet, danach mit der Zahnbürste gereinigt, dann je nach Beschaffenheit nur versiegelt (WD40 bei Gehäuseteilen) oder geölt und gefettet.
> 
> Die Rolle wurde von Grund auf neu aufgebaut, laufen tut sich eigentlich wieder gut, nur leider merkt man jedes "Zahnritzel" beim Drehen. Ich glaube das liegt am Fett, man muss offensichtlich "dickeres" Fett benutzen, damit es etwas "abdämpft".
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Daiwa gemacht?


 
Ja ich,
hatte die Certate 3000 damals wegen der Schmierung auseinander, danach lief sie sehr rauh. Vielleicht hätte man die Stellung der Zahnräder zueinander markieren sollen, Det meinte, es könne bei einer eingelaufenen Rolle wohl daran liegen...aber dass das im Neuzustand auch so sein soll? Fett spielt wahrscheinlich auch eine Rolle, dickeres Fett dämpft gut, die Rolle läuft aber schwerer. Quantum Hot Sauce ist recht dünn und das Laufverhalten den Umständen entsprechend am besten. Eine große Rolle spielt bei mir auch die Anzahl der Unterlegscheiben unter der Kurbel, bei wenig Kurbelspiel merkt man den rauhen Lauf besonders, nehme ich eine Scheibe raus, wirds besser, leider gibts dann Kurbelspiel.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bekomme so langsam Angst, ich habe bisher meine Rollen nach Brack- oder Salzwassereinsätzen immer nur gründlich mit lauwarmem Wasser gespült, sonst nix.

Und alles läuft...

Was mache ich nur falsch??? ;+

Muss aber natürlich zugeben das ich nicht der Küstenspinner bin, sondern halt nur 1 oder 2 Mal im Jahr sowas mache, sonst nur Süßwasser, da aber dann mehr, und da gibt es auch Sand - nur halte ich mich und die Rollen möglichst davon fern...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das halt so eine Sache. Ich fische mehr im Salz- als im Süßwasser, zumindest mit einigen Rollen. Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Exessive Pflege, vor allem der Einsatz von Lösungsmitteln wie Reinigungsölen oder WD40 ist eher kontraproduktiv. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte auch sein, dass wenn man da großartig selbst dran rum dilletantiert, dass es Probleme mit der Garantie geben könnte.

Bei meinen neuen Porsches und Mercedessen baue ich ja auch nicht als erstes den Vergaser auseinander.


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Ratschläge halten sich ja in Grenzen. |rolleyes

Die Rolle musste zerlegt werden, da mir die Rolle am Wochenende abgesoffen ist und voll mit Salz und Sand war. 
Selbst das 10minütige Spülen hat nichts gebracht.

Die "Washable" Konstruktion ist imho der größte Mist den es gibt - Unterhalb der Spule überall Löcher im Rotor, im Heck eine riesen Spalte, wäre die Rolle normal konstruiert, wäre niemals soviel Sand reingelaufen.

Wenn Daiwa die Rolle schon "washable" konstruiert, dann bitte mit verschließbaren Öffnungen. #q

Obendrauf darf eine 200 € Rolle nicht so sensibel reagieren - Ich werde versuchen das Teil nochmal neu zu fetten und dann schauen wa mal.

Die Daiwa ist eher geeignet für "Schönwetter ultraleicht Mefo-Angler" fürs ernsthafte Angeln, kann die Daiwa nichts ab.

Die Tica Taurus ist soner "Möchtegern-Highend" Rolle um Welten voraus - Läuft zwar nicht so "ultraleicht", dafür Power ohne Ende, grundsolide verarbeitet und nicht kaputt zu kriegen - Obendrauf wesentlich weniger Lagerspiel. Bevor die Tica kaputt geht, sind schon 10 Infinitys schrott.

Falls ich mir in nächster Zeit noch eine kleinere "Spinnrolle" anschaffe, dann wird es definitiv eine Tica Taurus 2000.

Die Daiwa wäre eine Superrolle, wenn sie nicht so empfindlich wäre und ein stärkeres Getriebe hätte. Außerdem ist der Kurbelknauf wohl eine Lachnummer.

So sah die Rolle demontiert aus.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich finds immer wieder verwunderlich;-)
welche Probleme bei dem ein oder andren auftauchen.....
ich gebe meine Rollen ab und zu (je nach Gebrauch) zur Inspektion und gut ist. Ich öle bzw. fette noch nicht mal die Stellas gr0ßartig obwohl die ne extra Öffnung haben ;-)
man kann auch Rollen kaputtreparieren....
ähnl. wie bei nem Auto hauptsache geschraubt bis dann wirklich was im Eimer ist...
Es werden lager bestellt, spezielles Rollenfett, irgendwelche Unterlagscheiben sonstigen Kram an die Rollen gebaut, wieder weggeschraubt, Nagellackentferner, sonstige Reinigungsmittl werden eingesetzt und und und...meist auch noch von Leuten die nicht wirklich wissen was sie tun....hinterher wird dann rumgejammert weil nix mehr richtig flutscht...Garantie ist auch verfallen weil die Rolle zerlegt war...pech gehabt mal schnell eben 300€ oder noch mehr in die Tonne geklopft....
Ich hatte noch NIE solche Probleme, allerdings gibts auch sehr wenige Vollbäder für meine Rollen beim fischen.
Hatte ich doch mal das Bedürfnis meine Rollen zu pflegen, dann gibts sowas wie ne Inspektion beim Händler, für ein paar Euro.


----------



## Da Vinci (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Kurbelknauf wohl eine Lachnummer.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen: Hatte den mal nach nem Anhieb in der Hand... da war dann irgend ein Plastikeinsatz gebrochen - muss man sich mal vorstellen. Eine Rolle von über 300€ mit Plastik im Kurbelknaufinneren zu versehen ist schon sehr gewagt wie ich finde! War zwar bei einer Certate, aber die ist ja Baugleich...
Wenigstens wurde die koplette Kurbel ersetzt!


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tjoo, Khaane wenn die Rolle ja so scheixxe ist , hättest wohl besser nicht dran rumgeschraubt und sie nach der Salzwasserdusche bei deinem Händler reklamiert und zurückgegeben.

und mit Aussagen wie "für ultraleicht Mefoangler" und "fürs ernsthafte Angeln kann die Daiwa nichts ab", lehnst du dich ganz schön weit ausm Fenster.

Viel Spass beim basteln Herr Rollendoktor. #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Ratschläge halten sich ja in Grenzen.



Das hat wohl etwas damit zu tun, dass du den Begriff High-End etwas falsch interpretierst.



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Rolle musste zerlegt werden, da mir die Rolle am Wochenende abgesoffen ist und voll mit Salz und Sand war.



Das wäre für die meisten hier ein Fall für den Service. HE Rollen sind nicht dafür gedacht, dass man sie mit Sand füllt. Das ist sein ähnliches Mißverständnis wie bei HE Ruten, nämlich das bestimmte Eigenschaften auf Kosten der Robustheit gehen, was sich aber bei *sachgemäßen* Gebrauch nicht negativ, sondern positiv auswirkt. 



Khaane schrieb:


> Obendrauf darf eine 200 € Rolle nicht so sensibel reagieren



Wie soll sie denn sonst reagieren? Ich denke, du bist eher so der Slammertyp.



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Tica Taurus ist soner "Möchtegern-Highend" Rolle um Welten voraus - Läuft zwar nicht so "ultraleicht", dafür Power ohne Ende, grundsolide verarbeitet und nicht kaputt zu kriegen - Obendrauf wesentlich weniger Lagerspiel. Bevor die Tica kaputt geht, sind schon 10 Infinitys schrott.



Mit der gleichen Begründung fährt der eine Deutz und Fendt und der andere Benz und BMW.



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Daiwa ist eher geeignet für "Schönwetter ultraleicht Mefo-Angler" fürs ernsthafte Angeln, kann die Daiwa nichts ab.



Das finde ich jetzt richtig komisch. Ich habe mir die Infinity gerade für`s Süßwasser besorgt, weil dass ne Bombenrolle ist und fürs Meerforellenangeln habe ich etwas feinere Rollen. Meine 2500er Japanspielzeugrolle wird völlig mühelos mit richtig guten Dorschen fertig, die im flachen Wasser richtig randalieren. Was für dich ernsthaftes Angeln ist, dass würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du gefrustet bist, aber dass du deine neue Rolle eventuell geschrottet hast, das hat im Wesntlichen was mit dir zu tun und nix mit der Rolle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

HE-Rolle und Robust sind nicht unbedingt gleichzusetzen...

Du suchst einen Traktor - massiv, unkaputtbar, leicht selber zu reparieren. #6

Gekauft hast Du einen Sportwagen - in Teilbereichen Top, leichter gebaut, aber muss man ein bisschen anders mit umgehen, auch sensibler eventuell... Und selber schrauben ist eventuell nicht die beste Idee, auch Ingenieure denken sich manchmal was gutes aus, man muss nicht meinen alles besser zu können.  

Ich würde mal sagen einfach nur ein klassischer Fehlkauf, weil Du was ganz anderes gesucht hast. Jetzt den Hersteller abzuqualifizieren ist für mich der falsche Weg, eventuell mal über eigene "Fehler" nachgedacht? Zumindest eine solche Rolle in Sandwasser einzulegen, dann den rauen Lauf zu monieren, das Teil komplett zerlegen und mit anderen Schmiermitteln zusammensetzen - das ist schon ein bisschen komisch, oder? #d

Wenn Du gerne bastelst hätte ich für Dich einen (roten) Tip... :vik:

Dieser Satz



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Daiwa ist eher geeignet für "Schönwetter ultraleicht Mefo-Angler" fürs ernsthafte Angeln, kann die Daiwa nichts ab.



sagt für mich alles aus, was man über die Qualität des Postings wissen muss...

Sorry, aber das ist plumpe Hetze ohne Hintergrund...


----------



## darth carper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann sollte die ganze Sache hier mal in High-Price-Spinnrollen umbenannt werden.
Für einen der Wert auf Robustheit legt, ist eine Slammer schon High-End und diese Mimosen-High-Ender allenfalls High-Schrott.

Wobei ich natürlich auch nicht auf die Idee käme meine Rollen auseinander zu bauen. Dafür gibt es Profis die sich damit auskennen.

Und über die Infinity kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Über die unverschämt teure Certate schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Mein "Lieblingsguide" an den Bodden fischt genau die Rolle.
Nachdem er vorher Einige andere des anderen "grossen Japaners", gekillt hat, indem er seine Hänger einfach mit der Rute freischlägt, ohne die Rolle zu entlasten.
Die Daiwa kann das jetzt schon ziemlich lange ab und das bei naturgemäss hoher Angelzeit und 
Frequenz.

Ich finde, daß spricht sehr für die Rolle.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> , auch Ingenieure denken sich manchmal was gutes aus, man muss nicht meinen alles besser zu können.


 
wie kommst du denn auf DIE Idee???????
die machen doch nix andres wie irgendwelche Metallteile zusammenzubauen richtig dicke Schmiere rein und das ganze dann teuer zu verticken!!!
Die muss man dann mit nem 22er Schlüssel aufmachen, mit dem Winkelschleiffer dann sauber machen, Wagenschmiere, am besten noch Unterbodenschutz zum abdicheten drauf, fertig.....
nur muss man die Kurbel halt mit nem Motor bewegen

gebe Dir völlig recht, die Jungs denken sich was dabei und bei SACHGEMÄSER Handhabung  funzen die Teile dann auch dementsprechend gut und lang.#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



darth carper schrieb:


> Dann sollte die ganze Sache hier mal in High-Price-Spinnrollen umbenannt werden.
> Für einen der Wert auf Robustheit legt, ist eine Slammer schon High-End und diese Mimosen-High-Ender allenfalls High-Schrott.



Leute, wenn ich sowas lese, dann fliegt meine Mütze immer 10cm hoch und senkt sich wieder mit leichtem Fluff auf meinen Kopf.

Vor etlichen Jahren, 10? weiß nicht, war ne Slammer ne gute Rolle. Das hatte im wesentlichen damit zu tun, dass es bei den damals sündhaft teuren Twinpower XTs, die damals HE waren, mit Geflecht reihenweise die Rücklaufsperren geknackt hat, weil die nicht für Geflecht gebaut waren. 

Eine Slammer hat beim leichten und mittleren Hecht- und Zanderfischen überhaupt keine Daseinsberechtigung. Das Ding ist schwer und hat ne gruselige Schnurverlegung.

Es handelt sich hier nicht um "Mimosen"-High-Ender, sondern um völlig normale Rollen, die feinmechanisch durchaus anspruchsvoll konzipiert sind und von daher Sand-/Salzwasserbäder nur begrenzt vertragen.

Das hat rein garnichts mit Uhl und Nachtigall zu tun.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Als Tipp: Wie wäre es mit einer Calcutta Conquest 401. Absolute Highend Rolle und das durfte schon arg stabil sein das gute Stück.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Zuviel Sand darf da aber auch nicht rein.
Wie wäre es mit ner DAM Quick 330 N, die habe ich als Jugendlicher auch mit Sand im Getriebe gefischt. Das geht!

Und schwerer als die Tica sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh ja der Sand, da ist die Conquest ganz schlecht. Für Buddelkinder aber genau das richtige, da sollte sehr leicht, große Mengen Sand einzufüllen sein. Aber diese gelochte Seitenplatte sieht doch geil aus... aber mit Sand... ne lieber nicht.




Quelle:_* http://fishing.shimano.co.jp*_


----------



## darth carper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ sundvogel

Es geht doch nur darum, was der Käufer von seiner Rolle erwartet. Für einen robustheitsliebenden Angler ist die Slammer High-End und zwar immer noch und nicht nur vor 10 Jahren.
Ich fische die Rolle selbst und bin sicher, daß die nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist.
Das sie nicht fürs Zander- und Hechtangeln geeignet ist, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Klar ist sie nichts fürs leichte Fischen und dünne Geflochtene.
Klar hat sie nicht so eine saubere Schnurwicklung wie meine Infinity oder die Certate, aber ich bin mir sicher, daß sie immer noch läuft wenn die Infinity schon in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen ist.
Wem die Slammer übrigens zu schwer ist, dem empfehle ich mal Rht!

Und nicht falsch verstehen: ich habe nichts gegen High-End Rollen. Jeder der Spaß daran hat, sollte diese auch fischen. Ist ja auch ein nettes Spielzeug, aber wie ich oben schon sagte, definiert nicht jeder High-End gleich.
Hier wird ja immer der vergleich mit Autos gezogen: niemand kauft sich einen Ferrari, um damit 100 auf der bahn zu fahren, nur damit er nicht kaputt geht. Das Ding will gefahren werden. Und wenn ich eine Rolle kaufe, dann will ich nicht immer darauf aufpassen, daß dem guten Stück bloß nicht zuviel Belastung anheim kommt, weil sie sonst kaputt geht. Das ist für mich dann eben kein High-End.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fähst Du mit dem Ferrari durch Sanddünen?

Eher nicht, dafür kaufst Du Dir den Hammer, schwer, robust, einfach ganz anders als der Sportflitzer - aber besser oder schlechter sollte man nach Einsatzgebiet differenziert betrachten...

Oder ist deswegen der Ferrari dann Schei$$e, weil er in den Sanddünen versagt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf DIE Idee???????



Hat eventuell was mit meinem Beruf zu tun... #6



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> gebe Dir völlig recht, die Jungs denken sich was dabei und bei SACHGEMÄSER Handhabung  funzen die Teile dann auch dementsprechend gut und lang.#h



Das mit dem Sachgemäß ist dann wohl der Knackpunkt... #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich verstehe schon was du sagen willst.

Wenn zu mir jemand käme, der sich für 400 Euro eine solide gute Rolle kaufen will, die lange hält und sich komfortabel fischen läßt, dem würde ich empfehlen sich 10 Exage FA zu kaufen.


----------



## DRU (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn zu mir jemand käme, der sich für 400 Euro eine solide gute Rolle kaufen will, die lange hält und sich komfortabel fischen läßt, dem würde ich empfehlen sich 10 Exage FA zu kaufen.



:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Zwischenfrage: Hat hier jemand eine '07 Stella aus Japan und mag ein Foto von der Spulenaufnahme hier reinstellen?


----------



## hardenberg (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel: wo bekommen deine Rollen denn des Service, schickst du die jedesmal zum Hersteller?

Mich würde interessieren wo man ne Rolle auch ohne Garantie mal warten lassen kann. Gibts da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bilder meiner Stella: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2295336&postcount=788



mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hardenberg schrieb:


> @sundvogel: wo bekommen deine Rollen denn des Service, schickst du die jedesmal zum Hersteller?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren wo man ne Rolle auch ohne Garantie mal warten lassen kann. Gibts da Erfahrungen?



Nein, das macht mein Händler. Das ist der Punkt wo Geiz nicht geil ist, sondern wenn man nicht nur die Superduperebuchtangebote kauft oder in Kaki zuschlägt. Nennt man Kundenfreundlichkeit und die bekommt man, wenn man ab und zu mal was kauft umsonst dazu.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Eine Zwischenfrage: Hat hier jemand eine '07 Stella aus Japan und mag ein Foto von der Spulenaufnahme hier reinstellen?




Ist aber in D gekauft...........

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/3189/img1417xe7.th.jpg

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein, das macht mein Händler. Das ist der Punkt wo Geiz nicht geil ist, sondern wenn man nicht nur die Superduperebuchtangebote kauft oder in Kaki zuschlägt. Nennt man Kundenfreundlichkeit und die bekommt man, wenn man ab und zu mal was kauft umsonst dazu.



#6

Dafür braucht man nur leider auch den passenden Händler, bei unserem hier würde ich ungern eine hochwertige Rolle abgeben, nachdem er zuletzt verzweifelt gesucht hat wo man bei der Branzino die Kurbel einklappen kann... #d


----------



## ivo (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein, das macht mein Händler. Das ist der Punkt wo Geiz nicht geil ist, sondern wenn man nicht nur die Superduperebuchtangebote kauft oder in Kaki zuschlägt. Nennt man Kundenfreundlichkeit und die bekommt man, wenn man ab und zu mal was kauft umsonst dazu.




Da gehts mir ähnlich wie Stefan. Bei mir gibts einfach keinen Händler dem ich guten Gewissens meine Rollen überlassen würde.#d


----------



## hardenberg (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Dafür braucht man nur leider auch den passenden Händler, bei unserem hier würde ich ungern eine hochwertige Rolle abgeben, nachdem er zuletzt verzweifelt gesucht hat wo man bei der Branzino die Kurbel einklappen kann... #d


 
so isses! deswegen frag ich. Gibt's auch keine bezahlten Wartungs-Service? Könnte man ja auch mit Versand machen.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

musst mal bei HAV nachfragen ;-)


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also bei Shimano soll : http://www.hav-shop.de/index.php?language=de ganz gut sein und Daiwas kannst du normalerweise in jedem _Daiwa Competence Center abgeben._


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann ist es hilfreich, wenn man da von Zeit zu Zeit etwas kauft.

Herr Jacob ist Kunden gegenüber sehr freundlich. HAV ist zwar manchmal etwas teurer, aber unglaublich zuverlässig und korrekt. Wenn man diesen Service nutzen will, dann muß man im Zweifel dann doch mal 10 Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Kritik eurerseits ist berechtigt - Es kann aber nicht angehen, dass eine 200 € Rolle ein Salzwasserbad nicht ohne Macken übersteht.

Für mich macht eine "High-End" Rolle absolute Robustheit und Wartungsfreiheit aus - Die Daiwa ist zweifelsfrei sehr gut verarbeitet, bis auf den Griff und die Heckklappe.

Offensichtlich funktioniert das "Washable"-Prinzip bei den Rollen nicht, die Rolle ist im Salzwasser und hat Sand abbekommen, dann müsste man die Rolle doch auswaschen können und gut ist? 

Aber eben das geht bei der Daiwa nicht, die muss tatsächlich entweder zum Service oder eigenhändig zerpflückt werden.

Werde die Rolle jetzt nochmal öffnen und mit etwas dickerem Fett zur besseren "Dämpfung" behandeln - Noch ist der japanische Patient nicht tot........Zur Not die Giftspritze


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Für mich macht eine "High-End" Rolle absolute Robustheit und Wartungsfreiheit aus



Auch ein Porsch, Ferrari oder nur VW brauchen auch mal nen Ölwechsel?!?!

Wartungsfrei gibt's wohl kaum etwas, ein bisschen Pflege gehört dazu und das erste der Pflege ist der Umgang und das beinhaltet die Rolle nicht zu tunken oder zu panierten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Kritik eurerseits ist berechtigt - Es kann aber nicht angehen, dass eine 200 € Rolle ein Salzwasserbad nicht ohne Macken übersteht.



Da gebe ich Dir recht, allerdings hatte ich das Problem noch nicht, und ich wasche wie schon gesagt nur mit Süßwasser ab...

Meinst Du nicht der Sand ist eher das Problem? #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> .
> 
> Für mich macht eine "High-End" Rolle absolute Robustheit und Wartungsfreiheit aus.


Das ist wohl der Unterschied zu anderen technischen "High-End"Geräten ... die werden nicht robuster und oft auch wartungsintensiver ... 



Khaane schrieb:


> .
> Offensichtlich funktioniert das "Washable"-Prinzip bei den Rollen nicht, die Rolle ist im Salzwasser und hat Sand abbekommen, dann müsste man die Rolle doch auswaschen können und gut ist?


 
sorry ... ich habe auch Daiwas mit "Washable"-Prinzip dieser deiner Preisklasse. Aber ich habe das  "Washable"-Prinzip nie verstanden, dass man damit Salz und Sand, wenn es mit Öl und Fett zusammenkommt, wegwaschen kann ... Ich denke, du hast einfach nur falsche Vorstellungen!



Khaane schrieb:


> .
> Aber eben das geht bei der Daiwa nicht, die muss tatsächlich entweder zum Service oder eigenhändig zerpflückt werden.


 
Das hat mit Daiwa nichts zu tun ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die einzigen Rollen die ich kenne mit denen man problemlos so umgehen kann, dass sind die uralten Cardinal. Die mit dem Bronzegetriebe. Die haben allerdings auch nicht so einen Quatsch wie Kugellager, jedenfalls nicht so viele. Die kann man einen Monat in Salzwassser einlegen und dann fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> es ist nur so, dass die Daiwa-Quatschöffnung im Gegensatz zu den anderen den Eintritt von Sand, (Salz-)Wasser etc begünstigt ...


 
klebe diese doch zu ... Silion, Tesa, Sekundenkleber,  Kaugummi... |rolleyes


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> klebe diese doch zu ... Silion, Tesa, Sekundenkleber, Kaugummi... |rolleyes


 
Das ist garnicht so abwegig, auch wenn dein Post nicht ernst war. 

Sollte die Infinity wieder vernünftig laufen, werde ich mir was zum Verschließen der Löcher ausdenken und diese nur bei Bedarf benutzen.

Vorallem sind die Spalten bei normalen Rollen nicht so groß, dass sofort Unmengen an Sand reinkommt, bei der Infinity liegt das Getriebe ja fast frei.


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> reden wir von der gleichen Rolle? Hast du irgendwelche Teile vergessen wieder dran zubauen? |kopfkrat
> Da gibt es den kleinen Schlitz an der "Plastikgehäuseabdeckung" und das wars ... :g


 
Du hast sowohl den Schlitz als auch auf dem Rotor diverse "Waschlöcher" 

Verglichen mit "normalen" Rolle kommt dort sehr schnell Sand rein.

Bei ner normalen Rolle, kann Sand eigentlich nur durch die Kurbel, unterhalb des Rotors oder dem Spalt der Rücklaufsperre eindringen, wobei das wirklich nur vereinzelte Sandkörner sein können da die Spaltmaße ja extrem klein sind.

Bei der Infinity läuft dir das Wasser richtig schön direkt ins Getriebe - Ne normale Rolle braucht sicherlich ne halbe Minute oder länger bis sie voll gelaufen ist, ne Infinity ist in 5 sec. komplett abgesoffen.


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, ich bin normalerweise extrem pingelig mit Salzwasser, mir ist noch nie eine Rolle abgesoffen und erst recht kein "Sandwasser".

Am Wochenende in Dänemark ist das passiert, wir waren mit nem Schlauchboot draußen, als wir das Boot rausgezogen haben, hat sich ne Welle am Boot gebrochen und hat die Rolle unter Wasser gesetzt - Als ich gesehen habe, dass da noch "Sand" bei ist........Eigentlich wusste ich sofort - "Das gibt Ärger" 

Und jetzt kannst du vllt. auch das Problem der "Schlitze" nachvollziehen, wäre es ne normale Rolle, dann hätte der Sand seine Mühen in die Rolle überhaupt einzudringen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein das ist Quatsch. Ich bin oft mit dem Schlauchboot oder dem Bellyboot auf der Ostsee und da ich weiß, dass so eine Aktion der Kill für jede Rolle ist, achte ich darauf, dass sowas nicht passiert.

Das war schlicht deine eigene Dusseligkeit. Was verstehst du eigentlich unter richtigem Angeln???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frage mich, wieso man bei so einem angelstil überhaupt zu Daiwa greift?!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das sagst du nur, weil deine Stella keine Schlitze hat :m



Schön zweideutig:q 

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

N'abend,

interessante Diskussion  ... ich denke auch, daß ein Gerät, das für den Wassersport (und das ist Angeln ja) gebaut ist, auch den ein oder anderen Kontakt mit Wasser verträgt. Die sensiblen Teile einer Rolle sollten möglichst gut gegen eindringendes Wasser, Salz, Sand und anderen Dreck geschützt sein, sonst wird sie ihrem Einsatzgebiet am, auf und im Wasser nicht gerecht. 

Um mal beim Beispiel Auto zu bleiben ... selbst der Hummer würde in der Wüste schnell verrecken, wenn die Achsmanschetten einreißen oder Sand ins Getriebe kommt. Dieses Fahrzeug funktioniert nur, solange Sand und Zahnräder/Gelenke nicht miteinander in Berührung kommen.

Eine Rolle mit Sand im Getriebe läuft nicht mehr - klar. Es ist auch klar, daß ich meine Rollen nicht meinen Kindern zum buddeln in den Sandkasten lege. Aber wenn Sand so leicht wie beschrieben (eine Welle) in die Rolle eindringen kann, halte ich das für einen Konstruktionsfehler.

So gesehen sind meine alten Symetre FEs zwar keine High End Rollen, aber diesbez. bin ich damit wohl ganz gut bedient, denn die ein oder andere Welle mußten die auch schon schlucken und sie haben auch schon mal im Sand gelegen 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es auch eine High End Rolle nicht erfordern, daß man sie mit Samthandschuhen anfassen und vor jedem Kontakt mit Wasser, Salz und Sand schützen muß. Wobei die Meinungen diesbez. anscheinend auch auseinandergehen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Ich hatte Freitag 'ne Aspire FA in der Hand :k ... das Laufverhalten hat mich sehr überzeugt und diese Rolle hat auch nicht dieses Klacken beim schnellen Ankurbeln, was ich bei den nagelneuen Technium FB, Stradic FB und auch bei der TP FB im Laden wieder deutlich gespürt habe. Momentan bekommt man die Aspire fast schon zum Preis einer TP FC - sehr verlockend.

Fischt hier zufällig jemand die Aspire? Mich würden Erfahrungen nach längerem Einsatz interessieren. Danke!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es auch eine High End Rolle nicht erfordern, daß man sie mit Samthandschuhen anfassen und vor jedem Kontakt mit Wasser, Salz und Sand schützen muß. Wobei die Meinungen diesbez. anscheinend auch auseinandergehen



Ich glaube nicht, dass hier die Meinungen auseinandergehen. Wenn die Rolle für einen Moment im Wasser liegt, dann drücken auch leichte Wellen den Sand da zügig rein. Meine Rollen haben kein leichtes Leben und bekommen jede Menge Salzwasser ab, aber eine Rolle in die Brandung fallen lassen ist eine etwas andere Geschichte. Das kann einfach keine Rolle ab. HE hin oder her.

Von daher, ärgerlich, aber selbst schuld. Ab zum Service und das nächste Mal eben aufpassen.


----------



## Bästkusten (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> *schnipp* aber eine Rolle in die Brandung fallen lassen ist eine etwas andere Geschichte. Das kann einfach keine Rolle ab. HE hin oder her. *schnipp*



Was bedeuten würde, dass Van Staal und ZeeBaas keine "High-Ender" sind? Wenn ich den Testbericht der Van Staal auf TackleTour und die Berichte über beide auf z.B. Stripersonline richtig deute, dann werden die durchaus zum Spinnfischen hergenommen und können auch Tauchbäder in sandigem Wasser ab.
Dunkel aus dem Kopf kriecht mir auch die längst gelesene und wieder gut verschüttete Information, dass die neuen Salzwasser-Stellas auch ziemlich abgedichtet sein sollen.
Aber mindestens nach der Van Staal wurde ja schon vor vielen Seiten verzweifelt gerufen, leider scheint sie niemand zu haben.

Das Gewicht als k.o.- oder o.k.-Kriterium kann wohl nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, manchen wären die genannten Rollen zu schwer, anderen eben durchaus nicht.

Vielleicht sollte an der Stelle wieder einmal definiert werden, was mit High-End eigentlich gemeint ist, die irgendwann genannten 200 € Straßenpreis kommen mir mehr als seltsam, vor allem unnötig beschränkend vor, wenn es plötzlich die Stellas für weniger gäbe, dann wären die allein deshalb kein High-End mehr? Kann ich mir jetzt so gar nicht vorstellen.

Der Eindruck, den ich beim Lesen des Threades habe, ist, dass es meistens um technisch aufwendig gestaltete Rollen für die eher leichte Spinnfischerei geht, sprich Meerforellenrollen. Was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist, allein mir fehlen, angesichts durchaus vorhandener (Kauf-)Gelüste |rolleyes , Berichte über leicht schwereres Gerät. Solange die nicht kommen, muß ich mich als einer derjenigen outen, der z.B. noch die erwähnten alten ABUs mißhandelt, die aber wiederum dem mir persönlich allerdings bisher nicht klar genug definierten Raster der High-End-Definition vermutlich nicht genügen würden; außerdem bin ich, was die Pflege alter Schätze betrifft, eher manisch als depressiv |rolleyes , was zumindest eine lange Lebensdauer (der Rollen, bei mir wird sich das noch zeigen ) bedingt. D.h. mangels eigener akzeptierter High-Ender wird sich meine aktive Teilnahme auf dumme Fragen beschränken  .

Einfach einmal konkret in den Raum geworfen, möglicherweise erweitert das ja den Bereich der zu betrachtenden Rollen, bisher scheint sich alles "nur" um Shimano und Daiwa ab einer gewissen Preisklasse aufwärts zu drehen:
Warum eigentlich sind die neuen Quick-FD-Rollen keine High-Ender? Oder sind sie es etwa doch? Dem Preiskriterium genügen sie ja nicht mehr, aber dieses finde ich, siehe oben, ein wenig zweifelhaft. Begrabbelt habe ich sie, dieser kurze Eindruck war solide (mehr konnte ohne weitere Informationen gar nicht passieren, solide Metallrollen besitze ich bereits - seit Jahrzehnten). Das Gewicht ist mir nicht weiter unangenehm aufgefallen, aber ich stamme auch aus einem anderen Jahrtausend, als Plastik noch ein Schimpfwort war |rolleyes . Theoretisch sollen sie ja alles perfekt können, sollten sie das in der Praxis auch einhalten, bekämen sie dann das Siegel High-End oder nicht? Ihre von vielen gar nicht mehr gekannten Vorbilder hätten dieses vor vielen Jahrzehnten wohl durchaus für sich verbuchen dürfen, fallen die Neuauflagen gegenüber der Konkurrenz also so sehr ab, dass sie nur noch in der grauen Masse rangieren?

Aus einem anderen Winkel etwas anders gefragt, vielleicht nützlich für künftige Diskussionen:
Wie alt dürfen diskussionswürdige High-Ender eigentlich sein? Wenn ich z.B. günstig an z.B. eine Stella vor den Magnesiumvarianten kommen würde, würde ich mir gefühlsmässig einbilden, High-End-Material ergattert zu haben. Tatsächlich entspräche sie aber nicht dem aktuellen Stand der Technik (oder, wenn man böse sein will, der Werbung), vor allem nicht der aus dem eigenen Stall und müsste daher eigentlich abgelehnt werden, oder?

Ansonsten wäre ich nämlich so böse und würde z.B. die alte Suverän in den Ring werfen, zu ihrer Zeit war sie sehr innovativ und auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik (persönliche Meinung, kann durchaus falsch sein), die Mittelbremse könnte es immer noch sein. Sandwasserbäder mag sie allerdings auch nicht, aber das Problem haben ja anerkannte High-Ender ebenfalls.

Man kann schon erkennen, ich sehe den Begriff etwas weiter: Der Preis sollte keine Rolle spielen dürfen, entweder die Rolle ist gut oder nicht, wenn sie zu (?) günstig gehandelt wird, sollte das doch für uns eher wünschenswert sein.
Weiter finde ich, sowohl die filigranen Meerforelleninstrumente als auch die robusteren Typen zum Bootabschleppen haben ihre Existenzberechtigung, es gibt ja auch nicht nur ein Gewässer an dem oder einen Fisch auf den geangelt wird. Oder etwas anders formuliert: Darf nicht eine High-End Rolle für die schwere Fischerei anders aufgebaut sein, als eine für die eher leichten Gesellen, auch wenn sie dadurch nicht mit der allerneuesten "Weltraumtechnologie" vollgestopft werden kann?
Aussehen und Gewicht muss, denke ich zumindest (subjektiv wie der ganze Beitrag und die gesamte Diskussion  ), jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was wem gefällt und was wer heben und werfen kann, kann wohl nur jeder selbst wissen.

Geriet etwas lang, aber an einer Definition des eigentlichen Diskussionsthemas müsste doch eigentlich jedem gelegen sein, danke schon einmal für hoffentlich folgende Erleuchtungen.


----------



## darth carper (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Van Staal kann schon deswegen kein High-End sein, weil sie bei der leichten und mittleren Zander- und Hechtangelei nichts zu suchen hat.
Viel zu schwer und ganz schlechte Schnurverlegung.
Das waren schon die Ausschlußkriterien für die Slammer.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht: High-End kann sich nicht am Preis, sondern an der gebotenen Qualität festmachen. So ist eine "unkaputtbare" Rolle ebenso High-End wie die neuesten feinmechanischen Spielzeuge.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Thread handelt laut Titel von Spinnrollen, das schränkt die Sache ein, deswegen geht es hier auch nicht um Multirollen, Fliegenrollen oder ähnliches, auch wenn die in ihrem Bereich HE sind. 

Die Aussage, das 3000er Daiwas nichts aushalten und nur für Forellen taugen würden ist provokant und sowas von gelogen, da fällt mir einfach nix zu ein.  |gr:

Wenn eine Rolle mit Sandwasser gespült wird liegt ein Bedienerfehler vor, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. #d

Ansonmsten heisst HE für mich die obere Grenze des technisch machbaren. Dadurch gehören innovative Sachen dazu, die das Leistungsspektrum (wenn auch vermutlich nur sehr gering) nach oben verschieben. Gute Alltagsrollen könne im "Normalbetrieb" durchaus gleichwertig sein, das ist für mich kein Widerspruch. Wie so oft kosten am Schluß die letzten 5% Leistung 100% Zuschlag... 

Kauf Dir eine Stereoanlage für 100€ und eine für 5000€ und höre Radio in kleiner Lautstärke. Will mir ja vermutlich keiner erklären da einen Unterschied zu hören. Dann, in einem ruhigen Raum, CD - da ist ein Unterschied! Dann mal richtig laut - jetzt merkt man es deutlich. Wenn ich ansitze merkt man den Unterschied der Rollen auch kaum (ausser am Gewicht beim Auswerfen jede Stunde einmal), wenn ich beim Kukö-Angeln ständig werfe/einhole merkt man es schon eher, und wenn man einen guten Fisch drillt - und das öfter - dann macht sich der Unterschied für mich deutlich bemerkbar.

Aber wie so oft: Jeder wie er mag und wie es gefällt... #h


----------



## F4M (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die einzigen Rollen die ich kenne mit denen man problemlos so umgehen kann, dass sind die uralten Cardinal. Die mit dem Bronzegetriebe. Die haben allerdings auch nicht so einen Quatsch wie Kugellager, jedenfalls nicht so viele. Die kann man einen Monat in Salzwassser einlegen und dann fischen.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht #6. 
Ich nahm die ABU Cardinal 155 über sehr viele Jahre zum Spinnfischen, ausschließlich im Salzwasser. Die schnurrt heute noch so gut wie am ersten Tag als ich sie damals neu für utopische  135 DM kaufte, und ganz ohne Abspülung nach dem Salz-Einsatz und ohne Wartung.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, daß sich eine " echte " High-End Rolle sich über viele Jahre bezahlt macht. Und eine gute Investition, wenn man bedenkt daß diese Rollen gebraucht noch heute in Italien und England den damaligen Neupreis bis zum doppelten Preis bringen wie sie damals neu kosteten.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Bästkusten

Der Kreis der Rollen über die hier diskutiert wird, ist nicht auf die klassische Hecht/Mefo/Zanderrolle beschränkt. Naturgemäss sind das aber natürlich die Rollen, die von den Meisten hier sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können, weshalb sich fast alles um Grössen nach Shimano Size 2500 bis 4000 dreht. Irgendwie ist das schade, aber liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die eigentliche Definition von High-End deutet für mich auch eher in Richtung Manufaktur wie Van Staal oder Zeebass als in Richtung Industrieproduktion wie Daiwa oder Shimano. 
Das Alter finde ich sollte bis zu einem gewissen Grad keine Rolle spielen, sicher eine Quick aus den 60 ern ist überholt, aber eine Abu Söuverän würde mich brennend interessieren.
Ich habe nur einmal diese Rolle live gesehen und bei dem Angler hatte sie jahrelanges Küstenspinnfischen gut überstanden. Also wenn Du dazu ein Review oder Bilder liefern kannst, her damit.

Die Diskussion auf Dauer auf Branzino und Stella zu beschränken, dürfte selbst die härtesten Fans irgendwann langweilen.


Bei mir spökt auch sowas im Kopf rum, was nur auf einen schwachen Dollarkurs wartet, um umgesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei mir spökt auch sowas im Kopf rum, was nur auf einen schwachen Dollarkurs wartet, um umgesetzt zu werden.



Du hattest Deine Chance... :q

Ich habe auch grade erst wieder geflucht, als ich mir mein "Weihnachtsgeschenk" bestellt habe, der Dollar ist halt im Moment leider nicht mehr so günstig für uns...


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also was ist das denn für eine Aussage???? :q:q#d#d:q:q


angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das sagst du nur, weil deine Stella keine Schlitze hat :m


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ich heute mittag geschäftlich in der Nähe eines Modellbauladens zu tun habe, wollte ich mir Ersatzkugellager für meine Daiwas besorgen.

Gerade die Caldia-X aufgeschraubt um das Kugellager als Muster zu entnehmen.

Doch was ist das |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes keins drin!!!! eine Rolle für €160 (LP sogar ~€250,-) nur mit Gleitlager #c ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt doch etwas entsetzt das hätte ich von einer doch höherpreisigen Rolle nicht erwartet. Erklärt vielleicht auch warum ich in nun 7 Monaten keine Probleme mit dem Kugellager hatte.....

es handelt sich um das neue Modell der Caldia , hat vielleicht jemand die alte Version und kann mal prüfen ob dort auch nur ein Gleitlager verbaut ist?

#hSlotti


LOL Spezi meine Stimme hast du schonmal


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien Stefan

Die Wechselkurse bewegen sich aber in die richtige Richtung.
Ich kann warten.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Dollarkurs ist ja sooo schlecht aktuell nicht. Immerhin schon 1,37$ für 1 Euro.
Der Yen...naja, nicht berauschend.#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt immer drauf an was man wo bestellt...


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



darth carper schrieb:


> Eine Van Staal kann schon deswegen kein High-End sein, weil sie bei der leichten und mittleren Zander- und Hechtangelei nichts zu suchen hat.


was ist das denn für eine Begründung? High End sind also nur Rollen zum leichten und mittleren Hecht- und Zanderangeln? Alles klar ... |uhoh:



darth carper schrieb:


> Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht: High-End kann sich nicht am Preis, sondern an der gebotenen Qualität festmachen. So ist eine "unkaputtbare" Rolle ebenso High-End wie die neuesten feinmechanischen Spielzeuge.


Da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst, denn demnach wäre die Van Staal ja wieder High End ... was denn nun?

Bevor das leidige Rätselraten weitergeht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-End oder auch: "High End = Top of the line. Refers to the most sophisticated, and typically the most expensive, product in a line."



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kauf Dir eine Stereoanlage für 100€ und eine für 5000€ und höre Radio in kleiner Lautstärke. Will mir ja vermutlich keiner erklären da einen Unterschied zu hören.


Doch, DEN Unterschied hört man sehr deutlich! Du vergleichst hier die Billig-Ramsch-Klasse mit einer sehr hochwertigen Audio-Anlage. Dazwischen liegen Welten und die hört man auch mit einem rel. schlechten Eingangssignal wie vom Radio! Selbst der Unterschied einer 1000€ Anlage zu einer für 5000€ ist noch rel. deutlich, in dem Bereich passiert noch recht viel. Es kommt natürlich immer auf den Blickwinkel und die persönlichen Ansprüche an ... wenn einer 'ne 100€-Anlage gewöhnt ist, werden ihm beim hören einer 1000€-Anlage die "Ohren aufgehen" und er wird Töne auf seinen CDs hören, die er bisher nicht kannte. Der Sprung auf 5000€ wird dann nicht mehr so deutlich empfunden, weil zwischen 100 und 1000€ relativ mehr passiert. Wenn man die 1000€-Anlage aber ein paar Jahre zu stehen hat, findet man auch wieder Verbesserungspotential - ziemlich sicher sogar und die relative Verbesserung in Richtung 5000€ wird wieder interessanter  ... lies mal die entsprechenden Threads in den HiFi-Foren, das läuft ähnlich ab wie hier 



Slotti schrieb:


> Da ich heute mittag geschäftlich in der Nähe eines Modellbauladens zu tun habe, wollte ich mir Ersatzkugellager für meine Daiwas besorgen.
> 
> Gerade die Caldia-X aufgeschraubt um das Kugellager als Muster zu entnehmen.
> 
> Doch was ist das |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes keins drin!!!!


Wie jetzt, kein einziges Kugellager in der Caldia X? Betrug! 

Du meinst sicher das Schnurlaufröllchen, oder?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

öhm |rolleyes natürlich meinte ich das Schnurlaufröllchen Kugellager  danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Doch, DEN Unterschied hört man sehr deutlich! Du vergleichst hier die Billig-Ramsch-Klasse mit einer sehr hochwertigen Audio-Anlage.



In einem ruhigen Raum natürlich!

Aber leise Musik im Büro, während der PC-Lüfter geht, und nebenan der Drucker brummt und der Kollege telefoniert - da merke ich nix...

Ist eben schon ein bisschen wie bei den Rollen, wenn man mal von den ganz billigen absieht und bei den hochwertigeren ankommt sind die Qualitätssprünge nicht mehr so riesig oder eben nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen (bei uns dann etwa dem harten Drill) feststellbar...

Sorry, war nicht gut ausgedrückt.


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Die wirkliche High-End-Combo


witzige Idee, sowas baue ich mir als Hobby-Rutenbauer natürlich selbst  ... ab wann gibt's Feuerwerk/Raketen zu kaufen? :vik:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber leise Musik im Büro, während der PC-Lüfter geht, und nebenan der Drucker brummt und der Kollege telefoniert - da merke ich nix...


Cool, Du hast 'ne 5000€ Anlage im Büro?! 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht gut ausgedrückt.


Mir tut es leid, sollte nicht als Kritik rüberkommen. Ich habe bez. HiFi nur einen ähnlich langen Entscheidungsprozess durch, wie jetzt bei der Wahl der neuen Rolle und so 100%ig zufrieden bin ich immer noch nicht. Aber für den normalen Hausgebrauch reicht's und man muß die Ausgaben auch in Relation zur Nutzung sehen. Wobei man für den Gegenwert einer Stella schon einen guten Stereo-Verstärker bekommt - da muß man halt Prioritäten setzen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Cool, Du hast 'ne 5000€ Anlage im Büro?!



Auch wenn Du Dich gleich angewiedert vom Bildschirm wegdrehst:

Nein, ich höre Internet-Streams über den Monitor-Lautsprecher...|uhoh:

Und ja, das reicht mir. Ist halt nur ein bisschen Gedudel nebenbei, und dann halt ab und an Nachrichten...

Was ein Glück, da bleibt mir mehr Geld für die Rollen... Eben ist eine Daiwa Luna bei mir angekommen, aus USA schneller geliefert als die meisten Onlineshops bei uns... Und der Paypal-Gutschein ging ja auch noch ab!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, aber das ist eine Multirolle, also OT:


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, aber das ist eine Multirolle, also OT:



Find ich nicht... Es ist eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Bästkusten (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Pikepauly:

http://www.realsreels.com/

Da dann nicht sofort gierig auf den Suverän-Link auf der Startseite klicken (so der nicht eh schon weitergerutscht sein sollte), die *.pdf-Datei hat ein paar Bilder an merkwürdigen Stellen, hat mich beim Lesen ein wenig verwirrt.
Aber: Auf "servicing" und da den Link mit "Suverian" |rolleyes anklicken, da dürfte alles o.k. sein. Der Bericht war früher auf stripersonline, aber dieser hier soll aktualisiert sein (steht zumindest drin).

Aus dem Bericht dürfte aber auch hervorgehen, dass man die Rolle besser nicht irgendwelchen Tauchversuchen aussetzen sollte. Bevor ich mich vor Jahren zur Webjagd nach der Rolle entschieden habe, habe ich ein paar dänische Seiten gefunden, die wiederum ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hatten.
Aus dem Gedächtnis (alles Meerforellenfischen an der Küste): Manche hatten arge Korrosionsprobleme mit irgendeinem Kugellager (ich weiß nicht einmal mehr gesichert welches), andere hatten überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung mehr, ob diejenigen ohne Probleme irgendetwas anders gemacht/gefettet haben, oder ob einfach das Tauchverhalten unterschiedlich war.

Wenn es nicht das Lager an der Kurbel war, dann bleibt noch die nicht wirklich abgedichtete Brems-/Spuleneinheit übrig. War mir schon vor dem Bericht aufgefallen, hatte damals die Teilelisten verglichen, ich _glaube_ , dass die ähnlich konzipierten BG-Rollen tatsächlich irgendeine Dichtung an dieser Stelle eingebaut haben, aber allein anhand der Ansicht der Explosionszeichnung würde ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen.

@ Schleien-Stefan:

Multirollen sind auch Spinnrollen, die Stichworte "Baitcaster" und "Shimano DC" sollten genügen (hoffe ich  ). Der Thread heisst nicht H-E-Stationärrollen-D, von anderer Stelle wurde z.B. auch einmal die Conquest genannt, ich hoffe jetzt inständig, die gibt es nur als runde Multi und ich schreibe mich nicht um Kopf und Kragen |rolleyes . Meeresrollen ohne Wurfbremse möchte ich vorsichtig ausschließen, obwohl es Leute geben soll, die mit einer 113er Senator und ähnlichen Geräten werfen können, ich nicht |rolleyes . Wenn ich argumentieren müsste, käme ich aber auch hier in Erklärungsnöte, das Fehlen einer Hilfe für den Wurfvorgang (Zentrifugalbremse z.B.) scheint ja nicht auszureichen, ausserdem könnte man mit Magneten "schummeln"  . Also formuliere ich einfach salopp "Rollen, die von Haus aus für das Spinnfischen vorgesehen sind". Ach so, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob der Wikipedia-Artikel so richtig ist, aber nachdem die Stelle gerade in meine Argumentation passt, konnte ich nicht anders :q :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinnfischen#Spinnfischen

Ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung, woher der Begriff ursprünglich stammt, hoffe aber, dass kein Zwang besteht, sich am englischen Begriff "spinning reel" zu orientieren. Ich könnte auch ins Feld führen, dass mit "spinnrullar" im Schwedischen normalerweise Multirollen gemeint sind und dass das Englische sowieso nur ein dänischer Dialekt ist :q (dazu bitte keinen Kommentar, der letzte Teil meiner Argumentation war nur vom Widerwillen, einzig Stationärrollen als Spinnrollen anerkennen zu müssen, geleitet :q ; ich lehne das immer noch ab).

Ah, lese gerade noch vor dem Abschicken Luna, gratuliere zum Leckerbissen, sollte das die runde Rolle sein, dann müsste doch zumindest deren High-End-Würdigkeit diskutiert werden :q , ich stimme blind dafür, ohne jemals eine in der Hand gehalten zu haben (verwerflich, ich weiß :q , aber langfristig steht die auch auf meinem Wunschzettel).

Dass 3000er Daiwas nur Forellen vertragen, habe hoffentlich nicht ich behauptet?

Bei Musikanlagen mag es sich durchaus konsistent wie von Dir beschrieben verhalten, ich würde feine Unterschiede zwar sicher nicht hören, aber ich glaube einfach einmal, dass es Leute gibt, die das durchaus und auch noch gut können. Hier stellst Du also fest, teurer ist immer gleichbedeutend mit besser.
Viel interessanter im Thread-Zusammenhang wäre jedoch, ob z.B. eine Rolle für 250 Einheiten wirklich _besser_ als eine für 150 Einheiten ist (unter der Voraussetzung, dass z.B. die für 250 Einheiten eine "anerkannte" High-End-Rolle ist; "anerkannt" beinhaltet schon irgendwie Subjektivität, ich kann das einfach nicht objektiv definieren  . Oder wieder anders: Zwei Rollen sind genau gleich gut (schwer nachzuweisen, wie das obige Beispiel auch, ich sage das einfach einmal so). Eine kostet 500, die andere 1000. Ist die, die 1000 kostet, jetzt etwa "mehr High-End"? Ich würde sagen nein, die ist einfach nur teurer, aber ich kann mich irren  .
Womit ich auch nur wieder sagen will, dass ich das imaginäre Gütesiegel "High-End" nicht am Preis, sondern einzig an der Qualität (ohne die von Det geforderten objektiven Standards auch wieder nur subjektiv festzustellen) festmachen möchte.
Oder wieder ein anderes Beispiel: Man kann von verschiedenen Herstellern Goldrollen kaufen, diese sind sündhaft teuer und erfüllen das Preiskriterium. High-End? Oftmals nicht, wenn man technische Innovation als Kriterium anbringen möchte. Oder einfacher: Nur spezielle _Farb_ - Varianten einer Rolle (vielleicht für einen bestimmten Markt), die normalerweise nicht als High-End gilt, plötzlich aber mit Leichtigkeit das gefürchtete Preiskriterium erfüllt. Oder das Rezept dahinter benannt: Wie bastele ich als Unternehmen mit dem geringstem Aufwand ohne jegliche Entwicklungskosten eine High-End-Rolle :q .

@ F4M:

#6 Und das war sogar "nur" die günstige Variante, wenn ich mich nicht irre  . Ohne Kurbelwechselmöglichkeit und mit lauter Knarre durch Plastikseitendeckel.
Und ich unterschreibe natürlich alles  , ich liebe diese alten Rollen einfach :k !



Bin jetzt erst einmal für eine ganze Weile offline, hoffe immer noch inständig auf Anwender der neuen Quick FDs :q , bis dann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über den Preis hatte ich nix gesagt:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ansonsten heisst HE für mich die obere Grenze des technisch machbaren. Dadurch gehören innovative Sachen dazu, die das Leistungsspektrum (wenn auch vermutlich nur sehr gering) nach oben verschieben. Gute Alltagsrollen könne im "Normalbetrieb" durchaus gleichwertig sein, das ist für mich kein Widerspruch. Wie so oft kosten am Schluß die letzten 5% Leistung 100% Zuschlag...



Wie meinst Du das mit den DC-Baitcastern? |kopfkrat

OK, Spinnfischen heisst nicht Stationärrolle, da habe ich keinen Ärger mit. Dann habe ich ja noch ein paar Rollen mehr zur Auswahl... #6

Bei Musikanlagen mag es sich durchaus konsistent wie von Dir beschrieben verhalten, ich würde feine Unterschiede zwar sicher nicht hören, aber ich glaube einfach einmal, dass es Leute gibt, die das durchaus und auch noch gut können.

Genau so, unter bestimmten Umständen hört man das, ein geübtes Ohr natürlich schon erheblich früher, ich merke es z.B. hier im Büro sicher nicht, deswegen habe ich nicht mal Boxen dran...

Das Teurer automatisch besser bedeutet habe ich nirgends geschrieben, oder? Wäre mit Sicherheit auch falsch, deswegen hoffe ich mal das ich es nicht geschrieben habe... Der Preis ist absolut kein Kriterium für HE! Aber die HE-Kriterien führen oft zu einem entsprechenden Preis...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Obendrauf darf eine 200 € Rolle nicht so sensibel reagieren - Ich werde versuchen das Teil nochmal neu zu fetten und dann schauen wa mal.
> 
> Die Daiwa ist eher geeignet für "Schönwetter ultraleicht Mefo-Angler" fürs ernsthafte Angeln, kann die Daiwa nichts ab.



Aha. Wie war das nochmal - die Rolle war 1min. komplett unter Wasser getaucht?

Wer geht denn so mit seinen Rollen um? |kopfkrat

Wenn du mich fragst ist nicht die Rolle sensibel, sondern du bist extrem schlecht mit ihr umgesprungen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@spezi: Sorry. fürs Petzen|rotwerden, meine Stimme hast du trotzdem:vik:


Ein Van Staal, Daiwa Dogfight usw. sind auf ihrem Gebiet genauso High End wie ne Stella, Branzino zum leichteren fischen.

Für mich ist eine High End Rolle, einfach das beste was man für diesen Angelbereich kaufen kann.
Ob die Rolle x nun zusätzlich noch Robuster als Rolle y ist, ist für mich nicht entscheidene, wenn Rolle y einfach in ihrem Einsatzgebiet smoother als Rolle x ist. (Komplizierter Satz|kopfkrat)

Wenn ich eine Rolle suche, die grob behandelt wird und extremem Belastungen ausgesetzt wird, greife ich einfach nicht zu so einer leichten Rolle wie einer Stella FD. Dafür gibs dann ja die Stella 5000 SW usw.

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Marantz ??? :vik:


Treffer #6 ... bei mir aber nur als Kompromiss in Mehrkanalausführung (damit auch DVDs Spaß machen). Die Stereo-Qualität ist OK, in der Preisklasse (damals) sogar ganz gut. Letztens wäre ich fast bei einen supergünstigen Denon PMA-1500AE schwach geworden (deutlich <500€), aber mir war klar, daß diese Investition zwangsläufig weitere Investitionen auf der Schallwandlerseite nach sich ziehen würde, so daß ich vernünftig war und - damit zurück zum Thema  - das Geld lieber in eine neue Rute-Rolle-Kombination investiere.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du Dich gleich angewiedert vom Bildschirm wegdrehst:
> 
> Nein, ich höre Internet-Streams über den Monitor-Lautsprecher...|uhoh:
> 
> Und ja, das reicht mir. Ist halt nur ein bisschen Gedudel nebenbei, und dann halt ab und an Nachrichten...


Ach was, das mache ich genauso  ... der Vorteil der Notebook-Tröten ist, daß man nicht hört, wenn Songs/Videos übermäßig komprimiert wurden und die schlechte Soundkarte stört auch nicht. Wenn ich das Notebook an die Anlage stöpsle, höre ich die schlechte Qualität teilweise sehr deutlich und das macht dann auch keinen Spaß.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, da bleibt mir mehr Geld für die Rollen... Eben ist eine Daiwa Luna bei mir angekommen, aus USA schneller geliefert als die meisten Onlineshops bei uns... Und der Paypal-Gutschein ging ja auch noch ab!#6


Sieht lecker aus - Glückwunsch!



Bästkusten schrieb:


> Hier stellst Du also fest, teurer ist immer gleichbedeutend mit besser.


Keinesfalls,  S c h e i ß e  muß nicht billig sein! 

HiFi steht ja per Definition für hohe Wiedergabetreue, d.h. nach meinem Verständnis wäre unter dem qualitativen Aspekt eine absolut neutral spielende Kette in einem akkustisch neutralen Raum quasi als Optimum anzusehen. Nun ist dies aber nicht zwangsläufig die Wiedergabe, die den meisten Spaß beim Hören bringt  ... ich vermute (kenne mich in den Preisregionen wirklich nicht aus), daß es auch im Audio-Bereich in Richtung High End viel mehr um Nuancen, Geschmäcker und Auslegungen geht, als um besser oder schlechter. Im Sinne von HiFi/Wiedergabetreue ist die 1000€ Anlage aber wirklich besser als die 100€ Anlage. Und natürlich auch besser, weil sie mehr Spaß bringt, wobei das wieder sehr subjektiv ist 

Das ist auch der Punkt, der für mich bei einer teureren Rolle zählt: mehr Spaß beim Angeln! Wenn die Rolle seidenweich, federleicht und geräuschlos schnurrt, ohne daß etwas wackelt, knackt und schlackert, dann bringt das schon viel Freude. Der Preis für eine hochwertige Rolle bringt - zumindest bei mir - aber auch automatisch den Anspruch mit, daß die Rolle robuster und pflegeleichter bzw. wartungsärmer ist, d.h. bei einem hohen Preis erwarte ich keine sensible Zicke, sondern eine Rolle, die mir über viele Jahre möglichst viel Freude bringt und das ohne monatliche Wartungsintervalle 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aha. Wie war das nochmal - die Rolle war 1min. komplett unter Wasser getaucht?
> 
> Wer geht denn so mit seinen Rollen um? |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst ist nicht die Rolle sensibel, sondern du bist extrem schlecht mit ihr umgesprungen.


 

Bitte weiterlesen - Das ist beim Rausziehen des Bootes passiert, da Neptun eine böse Ostseewelle ins Boot geschickt hat 

Mir ist noch nie eine Rolle "abgesoffen" und erst Recht nicht im Meer - Bis letztes Wochenende.  
Ich gehe sehr sorgfältig mit meinen Gerätschaften um, leider hat man auf die Natur nicht immer Einfluss. 

Ich ärgere mich nicht über den Verlust, ist mir ziemlich Latte, ob die Rolle schrott oder nicht schrott ist - Geld kommt und geht.

Ich ärgere mich über die Rolle, so ein Wasserbad muss eine 200 € Rolle aushalten, erst Recht mit einem Washable-Konzept. Sonst macht das Prinzip absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Alex.k (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann jemand was über die Fireblood berichten?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Punkt, der für mich bei einer teureren Rolle zählt: mehr Spaß beim Angeln! Wenn die Rolle seidenweich, federleicht und geräuschlos schnurrt, ohne daß etwas wackelt, knackt und schlackert, dann bringt das schon viel Freude. Der Preis für eine hochwertige Rolle bringt - zumindest bei mir - aber auch automatisch den Anspruch mit, daß die Rolle robuster und pflegeleichter bzw. wartungsärmer ist, d.h. bei einem hohen Preis erwarte ich keine sensible Zicke, sondern eine Rolle, die mir über viele Jahre möglichst viel Freude bringt und das ohne monatliche Wartungsintervalle



Super Ausführung!

Und genau das leisten meine Daiwa-Rollen bisher ohne zu mucken, wobei ich manche extremen Haltbarkeitstests aber bisher vermieden habe, ich teste lieber mit Fischen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir die Combo nochmal angeschaut und gemerkt das die 3000er Stella FD schon arg zierlich ist. Da ich die Rute ja auch im Urlaub im Mittelmeer einsetzen will, tausche ich die Rolle wohl gegen die 4000er Stella FD um. Da ich die Rolle, ja eine Nummer größer hole, wäre auch die Morethan Branzino ganz nett, aber diese Daiwa Schlitze schrecken mich einfach beim Salzwassergebrauch ab....

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Alex.K

Ich habe keine Fireblood, kann aber nach gründlichstem Studium der Explosionszeichnungen und unter Anbetracht der Übersetzung, keinen Unterschied zur Stella feststellen. Ausser eben die Optik und ein Kugellager weniger.
Wenn man mit der Optik leben kann, ein klarer Kauf.
Ich weiss jedenfalls was ich kaufe, wenn meine Stella weg ist.


----------



## Alex.k (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich habe beide in der Hand gehabt und die Fireblood gefällt mir von der Optik besser.  Danke
Wieso ist die Übersetzung so niedrig gegriffen.?
Habe gerade eine für 394EU 4000er FA gefunden, Hammer.

Edit: Übersetzung 73cm	4.6:1


----------



## Da Vinci (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und genau das leisten meine Daiwa-Rollen bisher ohne zu mucken, wobei ich manche extremen Haltbarkeitstests aber bisher vermieden habe, ich teste lieber mit Fischen...



Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach der Punkt. Da du fast ausschließlich im Süßwasser fischst, fehlt dir einfach ne gewisse Erfahrung.
Ich fischte die Daiwa Certate ein Jahr(ca. 15 Angeltage) an den Bodden - danach ist sie deutlich rauher gelaufen, und das Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager hab ich in der Zeit 2x ausgetauscht!
Nun fische ich eine Stella seit 2 Jahren und die läuft wie am ersten Tag. Warum?
Habe die Certate bestimmt keinem Salzwasserbad ausgesetzt, aber das Spritzwasser vom Bootfahren hat wohl ausgereicht.
Wäre ich jetzt ein einzelfall, würde ich sagen: kann auch bei soner teuren Rolle mal passieren. Meinen beiden Angelkollegen erging es aber ähnlich. Für mich sind die Daiwas super Rollen, aber eben nur fürs Süßwasser...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich über die Rolle, so ein Wasserbad muss eine 200 € Rolle aushalten, erst Recht mit einem Washable-Konzept. Sonst macht das Prinzip absolut keinen Sinn.



Hast du denn überall Korrosion im Innenleben?

Wenn nicht, dann hat sie das Wasserbad doch bestens überstanden. |kopfkrat


Was Sand angeht:
Selbst die Turbinenblätter eines M1 Abrams Kampfpanzers halten auf Dauer dem Wüstensand nicht stand - einzige Lösung: regelmäßiges Auswechseln und Warten der Turbine. Diese kann einfach nicht so vollständig eingekapselt werden, daß Sand nicht eindringen kann.

Sand killt Technik, egal ob die nun besonders Robust oder filigran-hochgezüchtet ist, das ist einfach so.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Machen wir uns nichts vor, es gibt nur sehr wenige Legierungen die in einer Rolle verbaut werden könnten die dem Einsatz im Salzwasser stand halten könnten. (Verwindungssteife usw.)

Leider sind die Legierungen beim Preis auf dem Niveau von Edelmetallen und dazu kommt noch das die wirklich bescheiden zu verarbeiten sind, also nichts mit Massenproduktion und selbst wen, den Preis der dan verlangt werden würde würde kaum einer bezahlen. Da wäre schnell mal ein Betrag im 5stelligen Bereich fällig.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was Sand angeht:
> Selbst die Turbinenblätter eines M1 Abrams Kampfpanzers halten auf Dauer dem Wüstensand nicht stand - einzige Lösung: regelmäßiges Auswechseln und Warten der Turbine. Diese kann einfach nicht so vollständig eingekapselt werden, daß Sand nicht eindringen kann.



Dann sind die auch kein HighEnd.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Viele bewegliche mechanische Teile=viele mögliche Fehlerquellen, selbst bei solch Ungetümen wie Panzern mit denen man über einen Kleinwagen fahren könnte ohne das der Fahrer wirklich was merkt.

Sand in großer Menge macht das Problen nicht besser


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Ich fischte die Daiwa Certate ein Jahr(ca. 15 Angeltage) an den Bodden - danach ist sie deutlich rauher gelaufen, und das Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager hab ich in der Zeit 2x ausgetauscht!



Das ist doch mal sinnige Aussage #6, habe weiter oben im Thread einige Male erwähnt das sich meine Erfahrungen primär auf Süßwasserangeln beziehen. 2 Mal im Jahr Urlaub an Bodden und Schären (Brackwasser mit so 10 - 12 Angeltagen) waren bisher kein Thema, ich spüle wie schon gesagt nur mit Süßwasser ab. Aber das hatten wir oben ja schon lange geklärt, Pauly hatte auch schon ähnliches berichtet. 

Die (offensichtliche) Salzwasserproblematik hat aber nix damit zu tun das die Rolle nur für kleine Fische geeignet ist und ein Sand-Wasser-Bad abkönnen muss, oder? #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dann sind die auch kein HighEnd.




Doch doch, da kommt ständig der neuste technische Schnickschnack rein, man muß sich das so ähnlich vorstellen wie ne Slammer, in die man Jahr für Jahr die Technik der neusten Stella einbaut. |supergri

Die Dinger werden nichtmal mehr gebaut, die werden nur noch Auseinandergenommen, auf den neusten Stand gebracht und wieder zusammengesetzt. So ne Rolle hätt ich gern.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber Spritzwasser von einer Ostseewelle (oder mehreren) haben bei uns auch mehrere Rollen schon abbekommen, TwinPower FA, TwinPower FB, Technium MgS, Stella FB und bei denen gab es keine Probleme. Ok sie wurden nicht in der Brandung getaucht, aber Salzwasser ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Spritzwasser ist kein Vollbad, wegwischen und nach dem angeln ausspülen und gut ist. Vollbad ist schon richtiger Käse.

Schaut euch doch mal die Salzmühlen an, das Mahlwerk ist meist Keramik oder Kunsstoff, warum wohl


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir sind auch schon Shamonis beim Watangeln völlig abgesoffen. (Twinpower F, Ultegra, Technium MGS)
Habe dadurch nie Probleme gehabt.
Quantum, eine Dusche und fest für immer.

Deswegen hat Khaane sicherlich ein bischen "lässig" mit seiner Daiwa geangelt, aber das Problem ist vorprogrammiert.

Der Sand ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## Khaane (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hast du denn überall Korrosion im Innenleben?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann hat sie das Wasserbad doch bestens überstanden. |kopfkrat


 
Nein, so schlimm ist es nicht. Die Rolle wurde sofort mit Süßwasser ausgespült. Zuhause angekommen, habe ich unter der Heckklappe noch Sand gesehen - Dann 10minuten durchgespült, die Rolle lief immer noch schlecht.

PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.

Rolle komplett zerlegt, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und die Mimosenrolle läuft immer noch nicht. Ich schick das Teil zu Daiwa ein, sollen die sich mit dem Krempel rumschlagen. |gr:

Sollte die Rolle getauscht werden - Wird die neue Infinity sofort wieder verkauft, mit dem Geld hol ich mir lieber ne 2000er Taurus oder evtl. ne Shimano, wobei es dann eher was aus Japan wird.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> ... die Rolle war knapp ne Minute unter Wasser und ist komplett mit sandigem Salzwasser vollgelaufen. Ich hab sie zwar sofort mit Süßwasser abgewaschen, danach lief sie noch einigermaßen gut - War aber auch ein Grund auf die Taurus auszuweichen, da man nicht sicher war, wieviel Sand drin steckte.



Wielange hast du denn noch ausprobiert, wie gut die denn läuft, nachdem du Sie mit "Sandwasser" 1min|kopfkrat gespült hast?

Ein paar Umdrehungen und dann wird die auch nicht mehr laufen wie vorher.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.

Sowas gibts nicht!


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.




Für was brauchst du die denn? Ködergewichte, Rutenangaben, Schnur, Zielfisch.. Dann könnte man dir wohl ehr helfen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich befürchte, daß Khaane eine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" sucht... könnte ein Problem werden


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.
> 
> Sowas gibts nicht!



Wenn es das gäbe würden wir die ja alle fischen, oder?:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ich schon sagte:

Kauf dir eine neue Infinity und was die "Löcher" und "Ritzen" betrifft,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> klebe diese doch zu ... Silion, Tesa, Sekundenkleber, Kaugummi... |rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Rolle komplett zerlegt, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und die Mimosenrolle läuft immer noch nicht. Ich schick das Teil zu Daiwa ein, sollen die sich mit dem Krempel rumschlagen. |gr:



lol irgendwie willste aber schon provozieren oder??

erst die Rolle mit Salz/Sand fluten , zerlegen und dann rumweinen weil sie nicht mehr richtig läuft? Soviel zum Thema Mimosenrolle.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber nicht wenn sie auch soviel Speck auf den Rippen hat, wie die Taurus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane #h

meinst nicht, du solltest dort mal was schreiben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142523


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Khaane #h
> 
> meinst nicht, du solltest dort mal was schreiben:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142523



:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dafür wäre die Geschichte echt prädestiniert...:m


----------



## Da Vinci (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die (offensichtliche) Salzwasserproblematik hat aber nix damit zu tun das die Rolle nur für kleine Fische geeignet ist und ein Sand-Wasser-Bad abkönnen muss, oder? #c



Das mit den kleinen Fischen lasse ich mal außen vor - das steht außer Frage, aber dass hier eine "dichte" Rolle das Problem minimiert, wenn nicht sogar komplett vermieden hätte, darauf wollte ich hinaus! Ist einfach überflüssig nen Zugang zum Getriebe zu haben!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Da Vinci schrieb:


> Das mit den kleinen Fischen lasse ich mal außen vor - das steht außer Frage, aber dass hier eine "dichte" Rolle das Problem minimiert, wenn nicht sogar komplett vermieden hätte, darauf wollte ich hinaus! Ist einfach überflüssig nen Zugang zum Getriebe zu haben!!!



Da sind wir vollkommen einer Meinung - wenn das Teil Dicht ist kann ich nix rauswaschen - weil nix reinkommt!#6

Wäre auch nach meiner Meinung die bessere Lösung!:m


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

kann mir mal einer plausibel erklären, was der Sinn von diesem Washable-Konzept ist? Bisher habe ich es irgendwie nicht kapiert bzw. sehe darin keine Vorteile :g

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schönen Abend.
das ist mir auch unklar. Um es Waschen zu können, brauchts keine Löcher.
M.E, sind die Schlitze nur für einen Zweck gut: um noch 3 Gramm Gewicht ( ander falschen Stelle zu sparen)
Also highend in die falsche Richtung, jedenfalls meine Meinung.
Gruß A


----------



## Khaane (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir mal einer plausibel erklären, was der Sinn von diesem Washable-Konzept ist? Bisher habe ich es irgendwie nicht kapiert bzw. sehe darin keine Vorteile :g
> 
> Danke & Gruß, Matthias


 

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel - Damit sollst du das Salz aus der Rolle leichter ausspülen können. 

Aber das durch die Schlitze auch schneller Sand zusammen mit dem Meerwasser ins Getriebe gespült wird, war den Daiwa-Ingenieuren wohl einen Gedankenschritt zu weit.

Meiner Meinung nach ein absolutes KO-Kriterium bei Daiwa, mir kommt keine "washable" Rolle mehr ins Haus. Werde als nächstes mal Shimano austesten.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Khaane schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.
> ...




Nochmal die untergegangene Frage.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Shimano hat halt wieder die Wartungsöffnung, da geht auch immer Sand rein ...



Bei der Stella höchstens Feinstaub:vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte ja schon mal kurz geschrieben,das ich Probleme bei der Lieferung meiner Stella hatte.Sie ist endlich da :vik:,DHL hat sie nur ein bisschen durch Berlin geschickt.Nach mehreren Anrufen bei DHL wurde mir versprochen mich sofort anzurufen wenn das Paket auftaucht............nix.Gestern war ne Karte im Briefkasten,ihr Paket liegt seit 10.12. zur Abholung bereit.Wie frech ist das denn.Aber egal,jetzt hab ich mein Weinachtsgeschenk. Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schick.....Die Rollentasche kenne ich


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie ist das doch alles nicht so kompliziert. Selbstverständlich können hier auch ältere Rollen vorgestellt werden die seinerzeit das relative Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht hatten. Auch die schweren Rollen gehören dazu. Sie markieren ja nur eine andere Ausprägung von HE, nämlich Solidität. Wobei das nicht heißt die anderen wären nicht solide.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Shimano hat halt wieder die Wartungsöffnung, da geht auch immer Sand rein ...



Dickes Fett ans Schraubgewinde, Zuschrauben, Problem erledigt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Shimano hat halt wieder die Wartungsöffnung, da geht auch immer Sand rein ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr angelt, aber in meine Shimpanskis kommt aus irgendwelchen Gründen kein Sand rein. Vermutlich nehme ich die nicht hart genug ran.

Nochmal zurück zu den Daiwas. Dass die Infinity nicht unbedingt die beste Salzwasserrolle ist, das kann man in verschiedenen Foren nachlesen unter anderem auch in diesem Thread, einige Seiten zurück. Wenn man natürlich schlauer ist als alle anderen und die oft berichteten Probleme z.B. mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen ignoriert, dann kann einem auch nicht geholfen werden. Ich finde es auch fragwürdig, warum eine 400-Teuro Rolle kein vernünftiges Schnurlaufröllchen hat, aber dass ist auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Berti86 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo erstmal in die runde!
wie man dreck oder ähnliches in die wartungsöffnung der shimanos bekommen will is mir auch schleierhaft..den blindstopfen schraubt man ja wieder rein.. nun zu meiner querschlägerhaften frage da sie ja nicht ganz offtopic ist hoffe ich ohne eine auffen deckel zu kriegen davon zu kommen  in der bucht gibt es ja auch das ein oder andere verlockende angebot aus den staaten von firebloods ab ca 250 €  ..damit würde ich wohl sicherlich über den "zollfrei-betrag" kommen.wieviel euronen muss man da ca noch drauf rechnen und bekommt man dann das paket vom zoll zugeschickt mit ner extra rechnung oder wie?? scheint ja bei euch allen ganz gut zu funzen mit den übersee bestellungen daher die frage..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn der Zoll das Paket öffnet und eine Rechnung findet die dem tatsächlichen Kaufpreis entspricht kommen 3,7% Zoll und 19% MwSt drauf, meist muss man das Paket beim Zollamt abholen. Wenn der Wert nicht korrekt ist bekommen das die Zöllner meist per Internet raus, also am einfachsten den Kaufbeleg mitbringen, ansonsten wird da ein Wert angesetzt, dass kann in die Hose gehen.

Oder Versand per Fedex, dann machen die das für Dich, kostet aber Gebühren, deswegen mag ich das eher nicht...

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Kennt jemand eine "stabile und robuste" Shimano mit ähnlichem Laufverhalten wie der Infinity und der Robustheit einer Taurus? Sollte aber unter 350 € bleiben.


Doch, hab ich sogar. 
z.B. :m die Shimano Sedona 4000 FB , getriebetechnisch wohl das stabilste was Shimano bisher baute (in den hier betrachteten Minis). 
Allerfeinstes Dur-Großrad+Excenterrad, und mit All-Kunststoffgehäuse+Rotor nicht gerade schlecht fürs Salz, sehr dicht gebaut. Alle 4-Kantkurbeln passen - und wackelt nix.
Einziger Nachteil: Die Wickellinie ist nicht so grade, das Problem der alten Shimano-Aufwicklung, dafür verwende ich dann die bestwickelnde #6 Shimano Ultegra (F-2000 JP-Edition, schneller WS) in 4000, und dann passt die Wickelkontur auch gut! Also das ist die notwendige *Schnuraufspulmaschine* für die Erstbefüllung! :m
Alternativ dürfte auch z.B. ne TP-F gehen, auch 'ne abgenüdelte, allerdings ist der WS langsamer, was in dem Fall nachteiliger weil unpassender ist.

Beide zusammen dürfte man für 350 sicher bekommen können, die Sedona FB wurde sogar mal vom Blinker verramscht. Noch besser (mit Alu-Fuß) ist die Aerlex (JP-Edition) der gleichen Generation, genauso wie die Sedona FB mit Excenter. Nur war die Sedona FB die letzte hier verramschte Shimano der alten Generation mit Excenterwicklung, wovon viele mit ihren alten Sedona. Symete, Stradic, Ultegra usw. ein Loblied singen können! #6 

Das sind so gesehen bezüglich der vielfältigen Anforderungen und Varianten im Gebrauch wirklich HE-Rollen. :g 

Bei mir stehen diese Schätzchen allerdings mehr auf der Esatzbank, seitdem moderne Metallblockrollen  die gleichen Jobs übernommen haben.
Wobei: deren endgültige Salzwasserbewährung steht ja noch aus bzw. bedarf einiger Modifikationen und Pimps-Ups.


----------



## Berti86 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Happy Shopping!



Danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Hackersepp (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie schaut's denn mit der Robustheit von der Aspire aus?

Ich hab mir sie noch nicht  gekauft , aber habe es in Aussicht.:q


----------



## Margaux (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein absolutes KO-Kriterium bei Daiwa, mir kommt keine "washable" Rolle mehr ins Haus.



Also, ich sehe das alles nicht so wissenschaftlich. Im normalen Gebrauch an der Küste kommt höchstens Spritzwasser an die Rollen. Dadurch tritt auch beim "washable Loch" kein Salzwasser ein. Nimmt die Rolle ein Vollbad, muß ich pflegen was das Zeug hält - egal ob Daiwa, Shimano oder sonst eine Marke.

Provokant gesagt: die Daiwa kann ich dann sogar (vorab) unter fließend Wasser waschen und das Salzwasser fließt ab. Bei anderen Rollen ist das nicht, deshalb muß ich sie definitiv öffnen, um Salzwasser zu entfernen.

Da mir Daiwa-Rollen im direkten Vergleich zu Shimano einfach besser gefallen - ALSO MEIN PERSÖNLICHER SUBJEKTIVER EINDRUCK - werde ich eine washable Daiwa auf MeFo einsetzen. Meine Erfahrungen werde ich dann im Laufe des nächsten Jahres hier kundtun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Da mir Daiwa-Rollen im direkten Vergleich zu Shimano einfach besser gefallen - ALSO MEIN PERSÖNLICHER SUBJEKTIVER EINDRUCK - werde ich eine washable Daiwa auf MeFo einsetzen. Meine Erfahrungen werde ich dann im Laufe des nächsten Jahres hier kundtun.


Paß ja gut auf Volker, wollte ich Dir schon schreiben, da Du ja nicht gerade ne günstige Daiwa
wie ne Caldia E für 69 TEURonen "verexperimentieren" willst :m
Wenn's anfängt zu schaben und zu knistern im Gebälk, kann man die Rolle dann ja noch meist retten, da das verbaute metallische Daiwa-Legierungsmaterial schon sehr gut ist, und wenn Öl, Schmierstoff usw. in Reichweite ist. Wenn man zügig handelt, kann man immer noch viel retten - falls es eben dazu kommt! Du bist gewarnt und instruiert korrekt zu handeln, wie ein Ersthelfer-Sanitäter! :m :q

Spritzwasser an der Ostsee ist tückisch, vor allem wenn richtig beschleunigt. Eine günstige sehr schicke Rolle hat mal bei mir genau einen stürmischen Angeleinsatz von höchstens 2h anner Ostsee gehabt und war abends beim Abspülen perdu, das Wasser war unter dem Rotor durch die durchaus vorhandene Blechabdeckung in das Rücklaufsperrenlager gekommen, und dieses war von minderer Qualität und schnellrostend. Und eben nicht gewatet, hab mich damals noch sehr geziert inne "Gummihose" zu steigen ,  und nicht unter Wasser, nur anne Mole geschwappt bei vlt 6-7 Windstärken. Da half auch nur noch die Intensivstation mit Ölbad, weil ne günstige vermeintlich gute Rolle bekommt eben keine E-Teile mehr nach.


----------



## Tisie (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Hackersepp schrieb:


> wie schaut's denn mit der Robustheit von der Aspire aus?


würde mich auch interessieren! 



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich hab mir sie noch nicht  gekauft , aber habe es in Aussicht.:q


Hast Du ein günstiges Angebot gefunden?



AngelDet schrieb:


> Noch besser (mit Alu-Fuß) ist die Aerlex (JP-Edition) der gleichen Generation, genauso wie die Sedona FB mit Excenter. Nur war die Sedona FB die letzte hier verramschte Shimano der alten Generation mit Excenterwicklung, wovon viele mit ihren alten Sedona. Symete, Stradic, Ultegra usw. ein Loblied singen können! #6


Ich hatte mal 'ne 2000er Aerlex ... geiler Lauf, aber das Wickelbild war unterirdisch. Genauso die alte Navi, fand ich richtig geil, aber auch miese Schnurwicklung. Damals ging das aber mit Monofiler ... die alte Perfection hat ebenso mies gewickelt, lief aber wirklich perfekt. Da kommen heute nur Rollen ran, die ein vielfaches kosten. Danach kam die Aero-Perfection, hatte ich als 1000er ... die wickelte super, lief aber nicht mehr so toll wie die alte Perfection ohne Aero Wrap. Bin dann irgendwann auf 2 Symetre FE und 'ne Ultegra umgestiegen. Die laufen heute noch, obwohl sie viel Wasser, Salz und Dreck gefressen haben und kaum Pflege bekommen haben 



Margaux schrieb:


> Nimmt die Rolle ein Vollbad, muß ich pflegen was das Zeug hält - egal ob Daiwa, Shimano oder sonst eine Marke.


Nicht zwangsläufig, s.o. ... eine - damals sehr schöne - Quick CD habe ich in Norge mit Salz geschrottet. Nach zwei Wochen zu Hause im Schrank hatte das Salz gewirkt und die Rolle lief die nicht mehr. Aber die Symetre sind da rel. robust, zumindest im Getriebe. Das einzige was bei meiner 400er gerostet ist, war die Gegenschraube für die Kurbel (die von der anderen Seite durchs Gehäuse in die Kurbel geschraubt wird). Aber das läßt sich mit Öl ganz gut in den Griff bekommen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bästkusten (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Über den Preis hatte ich nix gesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

die DC-Baitcaster habe ich nur erwähnt, weil "Computerrollen" wohl recht sicher als High-End gelten sollten (jaja, ich weiss, gab schon vor Jahrzehnten Rollen von Daiwa und ich glaube Ryobi, aber die haben sich irgendwie nicht durchgesetzt), ich wollte einfach auf der sicheren Seite sein :q .

Ah, das mit dem teurer ist gleich besser habe ich dann falsch hineininterpretiert, entschuldige bitte #t .



sundvogel schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das doch alles nicht so kompliziert. Selbstverständlich können hier auch ältere Rollen vorgestellt werden die seinerzeit das relative Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht hatten. Auch die schweren Rollen gehören dazu. Sie markieren ja nur eine andere Ausprägung von HE, nämlich Solidität. Wobei das nicht heißt die anderen wären nicht solide.



Ich gebe es ja schon zu, viel kürzer als mein langatmiger Text, ich bin ja schon ruhig :q .

Dann würde ich die Suverän definitiv als "High-End" vorschlagen, ob sie dann Salzwasser, Sand und Tauchbäder verträgt oder nicht, wäre wieder eine andere Frage. Bei der Rolle gefällt mir eigentlich nur nicht, dass Plastik für den "Bremsring" und die Antireverse-Umschaltung verbaut wurde, aber das ist nur mein eigener Geschmack, irgendetwas haben sie sich dabei vermutlich schon gedacht, da über die Konstruktion der Rolle ja anscheinend zumindest ein wenig nachgedacht wurde (siehe den Bericht über die Rolle).

Ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich bei den alten Rollen auch, weil man die ja über den normalen Handel nicht mehr beziehen kann, werfe diese Bedenken aber gleich wieder über Bord, so manch andere Rolle bekommt man ja auch nur z.B. aus Japan, dazu die subjektiv immer kürzer werdenden Produktzyklen, soeben habe ich mein Gewissen völlig beruhigt |rolleyes .

@ Pikepauly:

Entschuldige bitte die Verwirrung, habe erst zu spät gesehen, dass (bzgl. Suverän) die *.pdf-Datei anscheinend nicht mehr existiert/verlinkt wird, d.h. der Link auf der von mir geposteten Startseite wäre auch problemlos gegangen #t , hoffe aber, Du hast trotz meiner falschen Fährte den Bericht gefunden.


Ja, dann das übliche frohe Fest mit dem guten Rutsch an alle#g , wird jetzt wieder so stressig, dass ich vermutlich erst einmal bis zum neuen Jahr froh bin, dann und wann mitlesen zu können...aber das bei jeder Gelegenheit :q .


----------



## scemler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich auf dem deutschen Onlineshop-Markt derzeit am günstigsten eine Shimano-Stella Modell-2008 herbekomme?

Sie soll für eine VHF-45 sein.

Welche Größe würdet ihr am ausgewogensten für eine 45er Harrison erachten? Ich dachte an die 3000er.

thx.


----------



## John Doe12 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

So auf die schnelle war das die günstigste.

http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/r-ro...stella-fd-234-shimano-stella-fd-3000-2777.htm

Ok nochmal 10€ billiger.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=ShimanoStellaFD&partner=PSM_DE

Ok ok geht ja doch billiger
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Stella-3000-FD-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ130275288359QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item130275288359&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1225|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Bei Ebay würde ich 450€ vorschlagen,wenns klappt ist es ein Schnäppchen.


Martin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

3000FD bei Wilkerling für 460€, wenn Askari noch die 10-15% Aktion hat, kannst du sie da für knapp über 400€ bekommen....Stollenwerk bietet die 3000Fd auch für 460€ an...


mfg Flo


----------



## scemler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 3000FD bei Wilkerling für 460€, wenn Askari noch die 10-15% Aktion hat, kannst du sie da für knapp über 400€ bekommen....Stollenwerk bietet die 3000Fd auch für 460€ an...
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



Die wollen bei Wilkerling 560,- haben. |bigeyes

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....himano-stella-fd-preisvorschlag-nutzen-p-3921


----------



## John Doe12 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ist Askari wohl der günstigste z.Zt.,aber gilt nur noch bis heute mit den 15% Nachlass.

Martin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Die wollen bei Wilkerling 560,- haben. |bigeyes
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....himano-stella-fd-preisvorschlag-nutzen-p-3921



Preisvorschlag du Pappnase

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (22. Dezember 2008)

*Aspire oder Fireblood oder Japan TwinPower*

Hallo,

ich hatte letztens eine Aspire in der Hand und der Lauf hat mir gut gefallen. Der Preis ist inzwischen auch gesunken und die Rolle ist ab 250€ zu bekommen.

Durch den (jetzt wieder) sinkenden Dollar bekommt man in der gleichen Preisklasse aber auch folgende Rollen aus Übersee:

- 08er Japan TwinPower

- Fireblood

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: welche der drei Rollen - Aspire, 08er Japan TP, Fireblood - ist die bessere, empfehlenswertere oder einfach geilere Rolle?

Klar, Design ist Geschmackssache und ich lege auch keinen Wert auf den exklusiven "Fireblood-Club". Wichtig wären mir Infos oder Indizien über Laufverhalten, Robustheit, usw. ... so ist die Fireblood z.B. sehr schön leicht, aber geht das evtl. zu Lasten der Robustheit? Einen Zufallsmarmorkarpfen sollte die 2500er schon abkönnen, genauso wie einen gedopten Sprinthecht  ... weiterhin scheint die Aspire nur für den Europäischen Markt angeboten zu werden?! Ist das ein Nachteil? Doch besser die Japan TP?

Was meint Ihr?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

zur TP Mg kann ich hoffentlich in ein paar tagen etwas sagen. Hab meine aber aus den USA. Der Wechselkurs ist zur Zeit besser als in JP.:q

Mal schauen wie lange der Zoll braucht. Seit gestern ist sie in Deutschland.|evil:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mathias meint die TP08, das ist was ganz anderes als die TP MG (von 2006)

Meine TP MG 4000 hat ein harter Drill nicht gut überstanden, zum "normalen" Fischen inklusive Bodden, Schweden etc war sie aber top, schön leicht, guter Lauf, ordentliche Bremse...

Aber halt schon ein älteres Modell, denke mal die 2008er ist sicher anders aufgebaut, und auch nicht als MG-Version zu bekommen!


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Tisie,

2 doofe ein Gedanke 

da mich die Daiwa Sol vom Laufverhalten doch arg entäuscht hat stehe ich vor einer ähnlichen entscheidung mit den gleichen Fragen. Von daher sind wir schonmal 2 die auf Infos hoffen.

#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja, zu der Aspire und Fireblöd gibt's wohl Erfahrungen, zu der 08er TP bisher noch keine... #c

Deswegen am besten die TP kaufen und berichten, wie die so ist. 

Immer diese Leute, wollen aber auch immer das Beste haben... |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Fireblood und die Aspire sind zwei völlig verschiedene Rollen. Irgendwo hier habe ich das auch schon mal geschrieben. Die Aspire ist eine robuste Edeltwinpower, wohl vergleichbar mit der JPTP. Sie läuft seidenweich, hat eine super Schnurverlegung und eine Spitzenbremse.

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Sie ist ein wenig schwerer als Stella und Co und hat eben eine andere ältere Bremsenkonstruktion.

Die Fireblood ist im Grunde eine runtergepimpte Stella. Wobei sie technisch zwischen Stella FB und FD liegt. In punkto Robustheit kann ich nur meine baugleiche Sephia anführen, wobei, wie Steffen, Gerrit und Baggi bezeugen können, diese problemlos kampfstarke Fische übersteht.

Die geringe Popularität der Aspire erklärt sich für mich aus dem Preis. Mit ein bißchen mehr Geld, bekommt man eben auch eine Fireblood oder dann auch ne Stella und dadurch kommt die Aspire etwas unter Wert weg. Dazu kommt sicher auch dieses güldene Opadesign, welches nicht wirklich chic ist.


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was halt auffällt ist das die Fireblood bei uns in die Preisregion der Stella fällt.

Nun ist es aber so das in den Staaten und Japan preislich eher auf Twinpower Niveau liegt worauf man natürlich denken könnte das es eher eine gehobene Twinpower ist und sie bei uns eigentlich zu teuer verkauft wird.

Für mich kommt eine 2500er Größe in Frage , diese soll an der 30-60er und 45-90er CTS zum Zanderjiggen eingesetzt werden. Dabei muß die Rolle doch schon etwas arbeiten und ich frage mich ob sie dies ohne weiteres übersteht.

Bei der recht geringen Preisdifferenz zwischen JP/TP und Fireblood würde imo zur Fireblood tendieren.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also für mich wäre eine 2500/3000 Shimano zu klein zum jiggen, aber wer auf klein und filigran steht ist hier richtig beraten....

mfg Flo


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Flo,

ich hab ne 3000er Infinity aber speziell an der "zarten" dünnen CTS 30-60 mit Duplon und schwarz gehaltenem Aufbau paßt die 2500er wunderbar sofern sie das kräftemäßig bewältigen kann. Außerdem kann ich sie auch wunderbar an noch leichteren Spinnen einsetzen.
Schnurkapazität ist auch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also für mich wäre eine 2500/3000 Shimano zu klein zum jiggen, aber wer auf klein und filigran steht ist hier richtig beraten....



Ist aber def. ne Geschmacksfrage, ich komme damit super klar. Mir liegt ein hoher Schnureinzug nicht besonders, mit kleinen Rollen muß man mehr kurbeln, dafür kann man aber feiner Dosieren. 

Würde ich aber hauptsächlich mit Köpfen ab 18g loslegen wär mir n kleines Röllchen auch zu schade. Oder gar wenn man ständig diese Marmorungetüme hakt, da müsste dann für mich schon was Stabileres her als ne 2500er Rolle.

@Slotti: 3000er Daiwa ist aber nicht gleich 3000er Shimano. Und 3000er Shimano ist nicht gleich 3000er Shimano. |uhoh:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War ja auch nur eine Aussage das sie mir zu klein wäre, aber wer es gerne kleiner und filigraner mag ist mit einer 2500/3000 eben gut berraten. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Aspire ist eine robuste Edeltwinpower, wohl vergleichbar mit der JPTP. Sie läuft seidenweich, hat eine super Schnurverlegung und eine Spitzenbremse.
> Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, dem Farbdesign zum Trotze , immerhin nicht so chrom-glitterig. Ist die einzige teurere Shimano, die ich im Moment kaufen würde, wenn der Preis stimmt, so eben über 200 dürfte drin sein und das wäre fair. Eben kein Mg-Leichtbau, das erhebt sie in meinen Augen über Fireblood und Stella, wenn man was robustes sucht.

Man könnte auch sagen, zumindest für die beiden von mir verglichenen 4000er: Das ist ne RedArc von Shimano  mit einfach den besser gemachten Zusatzgetriebeteilen, die bisher auch keiner einfach mal so geschrotet hat.

Also haut rein, macht Sammelbestellungen, nervt die Händler täglich mit Mails und Preisverhandlungen, bringt den Preis auf ein akzeptables Niveau, und dann klappt das auch mit der Shamoni! :m #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für unser Angeln an der Elbe sind 4000 Shimano (Body) oder 3000 Daiwa-Größen angesagt. Mit 2500er wird man da nicht wirklich was. Da hatten wir neulich beim Angeln mit mehreren Boardis ein interessantes Gespräch. Die Elbe in HH mit ihren stark wechselnden Bedingungen, hohen Spundwänden und Steinpackungen mag lieber robustes Gerät. Da wird ein 55er Zander mal eben locker an der 5m hohen Spundwand hochgezogen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da wird ein 55er Zander mal eben locker an der 5m hohen Spundwand hochgezogen.



Aber doch nicht mit der schönen CTS, oder??? 

Also als ich mal da war rannte da immer einer mit so nem tollen Spundwandkescher rum... 

Ich würd auch an der Elbe ne 2500er Shamoni nehmen. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Spundwandkescher gibt es auch, sei beruhigt, die CTS verkraftet einen 55er Spacken locker.:q


----------



## drehteufel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Für mich kommt eine 2500er Größe in Frage , diese soll an der 30-60er und 45-90er CTS zum Zanderjiggen eingesetzt werden. Dabei muß die Rolle doch schon etwas arbeiten und ich frage mich ob sie dies ohne weiteres übersteht.


 
Dafür wird bei mir eine 2500er Certate zum Einsatz kommen, meine 3000er könnte etwas klobig wirken, obwohl sie gewichtsmäßig noch im Rahmen liegt. Die werde ich dann wohl abstoßen, da ich keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe...


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei ner 2500er Daiwa hätte ich keine bedenken aber die Shimanos sind ja schon ne ecke kleiner.

Mich macht die Fireblood auch optisch ziemlich an 

Ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik, Vorfreude ist eh am schönsten.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne 1000er Fireblood oder 08er Japan-TP oder eine Aspire wirds bei mir auch werden, bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, welche ich für meine leichten Barschruten nehmen soll...
Die Fireblood ist schon heiß, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man sie für den fast identischen Preis einer TP bekommt...


----------



## Tisie (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!

Die Aspire machte auf mich auch einen soliden Eindruck und wenn das 'ne robuste Edel-TP ist, paßt es doch. Die Farbe finde ich eigentlich auch ganz OK - schön dezent. Gewicht spielt bei mir nicht so eine große Rolle, so um die 250-260g sind OK. Die 2500er Fireblood ist zwar schön leicht, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von der halten soll. Der Preis bei uns läßt schon einen mächtigen Marketingaufschlag und Hype vermuten und ich frage mich, warum die bei ebay.com im Vergleich so günstig ist bzw. so dicht an der TP liegt?!

@Slotti, WW & Marco: Da sind wir ja schon zu viert mit dem gleichen Beuteschema #h ... vielleicht sollten wir uns zusammentun und den Händlern mal ein Angebot machen, z.B. 4 Aspires für 800€  ... das wäre doch was, wobei 4 für 900€ auch noch OK wäre.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4 Japan TP 08...


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rollen können wir sicher mischen  

Für mich kommt entweder die Fireblood oder die JP/TP08 in frage wobei ich eher zur Fireblood tendiere weil die zu meinem nächsten Rutenaufbau paßt wie die Hand aufn Popo. 

Ich bin mir nur noch mit der Größe nicht im klaren außerdem darfs gerne noch 4-6 Wochen dauern.

Eine Sammelbestellung und ein wenig Handeln ist sicher nicht verkehrt, ich wäre jedenfalls dabei !!

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Eine Sammelbestellung und ein wenig Handeln ist sicher nicht verkehrt, ich wäre jedenfalls dabei !!
> 
> #h



Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das die Japaner bei Sammelbestellungen kompromissbereit sind...  #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das die *Japaner* bei Sammelbestellungen kompromissbereit sind...  #6



:q:q:q

Nur kriegen wir da keine Fireblood... *schade!* 

Müssen wir eben die TP nehmen.  Bin ich mit ner 3000er dabei! :vik:


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich nehm auch ne 3000er TP

Kann mir irgendwer den Unterschied zwischen der Japan TP und der aktuellen TP FC erklären,die krieg ich hier ja auch für 239€,warum dann in Übersee bestellen?

Martin


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

TP ist nicht gleich TP 

shimreels ist doch ein japanischer Anbieter oder nicht?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Firebloo...36162QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

der hat auch die Feuerblut


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Netter Preis,wenn ich ne neue Rolle bräuchte hätt ich mir jetzt eine gekauft.

Tja das beantwortet meine Frage leider nicht,für mich sehen die beide baugleich aus und Gewicht,Lager etc,sind auch gleich.

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zur TP FC Model-DE gibts doch einen eigenen Thread.

Unterschiede wurden schon gesichtet und dokumentiert.
Der Unterschied der TP Model-JP zur zeitgleichen TP FB Model-DE war schon recht hahnebüchen, eben was ganz anderes.
Zudem hat Shimano selber die TP FC Model-DE noch kräftig diskriminiert und abgewatscht, mit ihrer Werbung mit dem mehr oder weniger fehlerhaften "Zinkdruckgussgetriebe" inside.  Das war aber wohl eher ein Freudscher Fehler als dass dies der gebauten Realität entspricht, wie einige berichten.
Insgesamt mußt du aber von einem einfacher gemachten Modell ausgehen.

Und die TP FC Model-DE im Vergleich mit ner Aspire FA Model-DE aus DE oder ner Fireblood aus JP zu der gleichen Preisgrößenordnung ist dann auch eine einfache Sache.


----------



## Freelander (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe heut den Flyer von Mortiz aus KaKi im Postkasten gehabt.
Fireblood 2500 ab 289.-Euronen.:k


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Habe heut den Flyer von Mortiz aus KaKi im Postkasten gehabt.
> Fireblood 2500 ab 289.-Euronen.:k



Würde der xxxxladen auch versenden wäre das was für mich.....ist für mich bei denen immer wie in der Veltins Werbung

Nur gucken , nicht anfassen !! 

War doch Veltins oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Würde der xxxxladen auch versenden wäre das was für mich.....ist für mich bei denen immer wie in der Veltins Werbung
> 
> Nur gucken , nicht anfassen !!
> 
> War doch Veltins oder?



Sei froh, was Du da ein Geld sparst... :m


----------



## Freelander (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Würde der xxxxladen auch versenden wäre das was für mich.....ist für mich bei denen immer wie in der Veltins Werbung
> 
> Nur gucken , nicht anfassen !!
> 
> War doch Veltins oder?


 
jaja das ist schon bitter.


----------



## Khaane (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Werde in den nächsten Tagen bei KaKi vorbeischauen, wer was braucht, kann sich per PM bei mir melden. 

Die Fireblood würde mich auch interessieren - Mal sehen ob sie mich "verführen" kann. :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin Ihr HE-Fetischisten|wavey::q
Wirklich ein sehr sehr interessantes Thema hier!
Lese schon ne ganze Weile bei Euch mit, da ich in Sachen HE auch grad ein wenig aufgerüstet hab. In 08 sind es bis jetzt die 2500 und 4000er Aspire und ne 2000er GS 8 geworden.

Aber nun mal was anderes:g
Falls es hier noch Leute gibt die noch ein wenig Weihnachtsgeld überhaben oder zu Weihnachten nen etwas grösseres Geldgeschenk bekommen....
Hab grad Post aus KaKi bekommen... Gültig ab 27.12.....


Und was steht da auf der ersten Seite....














Shimano Fireblood 2500/40000 FA
ab 289€:vik::l:vik:

So und nun bitte aufhören mit sabbern und zurück zum Thema:q

Edit: Shit Freelander war schneller


----------



## Hooked (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So isset! 

Welche E-Spule passt eigentlich auch auf die Fireblööd,
Stella FB oder FD oder beide?


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die € 289,- sind wohl für die 2500er oder? steht auch da was die 4000er Feuerblut kosten soll.?


----------



## Freelander (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die € 289,- sind wohl für die 2500er oder? steht auch da was die 4000er Feuerblut kosten soll.?


 

Da kannste immer einen 10er draufpacken pro nächster Größe.So war das bisher immer bei der Aspire.


----------



## Freelander (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> So isset!
> 
> Welche E-Spule passt eigentlich auch auf die Fireblööd,
> Stella FB oder FD oder beide?


 
Deswegen habe ich mir die Aspire geholt da erübrigt sich die Frage.#6


----------



## James8 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey,

stimmt wirklich die Preise von den Angebotsflyern in kaki sind einfach unschlagbar...zum "Glück" wohn ich da nicht in der Nähe...
Hab mir letzte Woche da trotzdem ne Aspire geschossen:k:k:k


Grüße


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok danke Angeldet,nu bin ich schlauer.

Im AB wird jeden Tag nach ner neuen Spinnrute oder Rolle gefragt,von daher hab ich mir die sucherei gespart.

Danke

Martin

Also die nächste Rolle wird dann wohl importiert,oder ich kauf mir ne Aspire,ich bezweifel allerdings,das meine Stella so schnell das zeitliche segnet


----------



## Hooked (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir die Aspire geholt da erübrigt sich die Frage.#6



So ist es! Die Aspire ist wesentlich günstiger und da ist ne E-Spule mit dabei. Im Gegensatz zur FireBl..

Brauche aber ne UL-Rolle. Da ist mir die FiB. lieber weil leichter.

Bräuchte ich jetzt ne 2500er für Gummi, dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall die Aspire genommen, aber so?

Nicht so einfach, wie immer!


----------



## drehteufel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!
> 
> Die Aspire machte auf mich auch einen soliden Eindruck und wenn das 'ne robuste Edel-TP ist, paßt es doch. Die Farbe finde ich eigentlich auch ganz OK - schön dezent. Gewicht spielt bei mir nicht so eine große Rolle, so um die 250-260g sind OK. Die 2500er Fireblood ist zwar schön leicht, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich von der halten soll. Der Preis bei uns läßt schon einen mächtigen Marketingaufschlag und Hype vermuten und ich frage mich, warum die bei ebay.com im Vergleich so günstig ist bzw. so dicht an der TP liegt?!
> 
> ...


 
Ich wäre mit dabei...


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

perfekt !!! :vik:


----------



## drehteufel (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Passt!!!#6


----------



## Tisie (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Verdammt, jetzt bleibt das wieder an mir hängen #q ... hätte ich bloß meine Klappe gehalten :g

OK, sagen wir mal so ... wenn Ihr wißt, was Ihr wollt, kann ich ja mal anfragen, was das im Bundle kosten würde. Das sollte aber schon so halbwegs konkret sein, denn ich habe keine Lust, da 20 Mal anzufragen. Falls es dann wirklich zu einer Bestellung kommen sollte, dann nur gegen Vorkasse. Alles weitere per PN.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zu meiner neuen Aspire habe ich gleich eine wichtige Frage:

Wie pflege ich die Rolle am besten, sodass sie mir möglichst lang in einem einwandfreien Zustand erhalten bleibt?

Von Zeit zu Zeit ein paar Tropfen Shimano Öl in die Öffnung - das habe ich ja schon gelernt.

Wie schauts mit fetten aus? 

Grüße, und herzlichen Dank, hackersepp


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch ne 3000er TP
> 
> Kann mir irgendwer den Unterschied zwischen der Japan TP und der aktuellen TP FC erklären,die krieg ich hier ja auch für 239€,warum dann in Übersee bestellen?
> 
> Martin




Ganz grob gesagt... die TP hier kommt unserer Technium nahe. Die jap. TP kommt unserer Fireblood/Stella nahe.

So war meine Erfahrung mit der '05 TwinPower. Soweit ich weiß, ist das bei der neuen ebenfalls der Fall.
Ich würde mir hier keine TwinPower kaufen, da kann ich mir auch ne Technium mit dem Friction Ring aufrüsten und spare dabei die Hälfte.
Die jap. TP ist preislich aber so hoch angesiedelt, dass man auch hier eine Fireblood schießen könnte. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde, ob es Unterschiede zwischen der '07 Stella und der Stella FD gibt. Aber das dürfte schwerer sein die herauszufinden... es sei ich gewinne im Lotto und kauf mir beide.


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab gerade mit CMW telefoniert. Die Daiwas sollen im nächsten Jahr wohl teurer werden. Daiwa streicht die "vergünstigten" Einkaufspreise für die Händler.

Er hat mir nochmal die Infinity Q ans Herz gelegt, aber ich hab schon zwei davon.:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gestern hat mir lustiger Weise Moritz Nord ganz klar von der Infinity abgeraten, hätten sie nur Reklamationen => kann ich jetzt m,al nur auf Kugellager/Salzwasser schieben, im Süßwasser kenne ich bisher keinen mit Problemen bei der Rolle?

Fireblood wäre viel besser, Aspire auch - wenn ich die Infinity nehme dann nur auf eigene Gefahr! :m

Na ja, die müssen es ja wissen?;+


----------



## drehteufel (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was die Shimano Sustain ist? Wird in ebay-Angeboten gerne in einem Atemzug mit der Twinpower genannt, ist dabei aber günstiger, was mich an der Gleichheit zweifeln lässt.#c


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gestern hat mir lustiger Weise Moritz Nord ganz klar von der Infinity abgeraten, hätten sie nur Reklamationen => kann ich jetzt m,al nur auf Kugellager/Salzwasser schieben, im Süßwasser kenne ich bisher keinen mit Problemen bei der Rolle?
> 
> Fireblood wäre viel besser, Aspire auch - wenn ich die Infinity nehme dann nur auf eigene Gefahr! :m
> 
> Na ja, die müssen es ja wissen?;+


 
Das kommt mir aber sehr ähnlich vor |supergri

Ich habe mich vor 2 Wochen auch telefonisch "beraten lassen" bei Moritz -Nord.   Er hat auch ganz klar die Aspire sowie Fireblood hervorgehoben, und die Infinity, ( die ich eigtl. unbedingt wollte) absolut schlecht geredet. ( Eigene Verantwortung usw..)


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Daiwas gehen nicht zum Salzwasserfischen.
Wofür gibts den Shamoni.:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Short Information:

Askari hat wieder 20% auf alle Bestellungen im Onlineshop bis Ende des Jahres, kann sich bei einigen Rollenmodellen ganz gut rechnen!

3000er Stella liegt dann z.B. bei 380€ mit Versand und Garantie, ich überlege aber eher ob ich mir die 4000er Certate für 255€ zum Wallern leiste?

:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, aber ich konnte mal wieder nicht warten#q


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Stefan.:m

Da werde ich Zuschlagen!:vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Blöde bei Moritz finde ich, daß Sie auf dem Flyer die Infinity Q ausdrücklich als Meforolle empfehlen.
Das sie dafür wohl nicht die Richtige ist, scheinen sie bei Moritz ja selber auch zu wissen.
Ist ja nett, daß Sie das sagen, aber warum dann sone Werbung??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Damit die Leute erst mal im Laden sind und dann auf die höherpreisige Aspire umgepolt werden können?

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kapier das nicht. Das war doch vorher klar. Übrigens gibt es auch Infinitys die Salzwasser besser vertragen. Ein Schelm...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Tu es nicht! Das bringt noch derbe Folgekosten mit sich ... denn du brauchst dann ja auch ne neue Rute



Schei$$ drauf, ne Wallerflitsche wollte ich schon lange haben, das wäre der passende Anlass...:m


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schei$$ drauf, ne Wallerflitsche wollte ich schon lange haben, das wäre der passende Anlass...:m


 

VHF (ich meine gelesen zu haben dass du das Feeling der VHf bevorzugst:m) die 120iger#6
oder die passende VT dazu#6
oder ein Airport???


und dann nicht als Spin sondern als Multiversion aufbauen lassen#6
denke mal über ne Multiversion nach und lass die Certate Certate sein. Nicht dass die schlecht wäre, im gegenteil, mit Multi machts aber richtig Spass


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sry...
habe mich "gedanklich verirrt"|peinlich, hatte nebenbei noch Telefon . Meinte nicht den Airport...
sondern den Armalite hat ungefähr 90-100gr WG
ganz genial auf Waller ist auch der Tusk #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ganz genial auf Waller ist auch der Tusk #6


Der Tusk 120 ist richtig geil, und Power genug. Axel (Mefo-Schreck) hat mir sowohl die 2tlg wie auch die noch stärker ausfallende 4tlg gezeigt, was braucht man da noch mehr, kommt ziemlich dicht an die Ultra-Spin ran, die 120er sind ordentlich dick glanzlackiert (Kratzschutz) und der Preis ist/war heiß. 
Von den VHF in den schweren Ausführungen halte ich immer weniger für normale Anwendungen, mit meiner 150er kann ich mir bei normalen Fischgrößen bis 1m gleich das abschlagen wegen der Bolzenschussfunktion der Rute ersparen. :g

Die Tust 120 Erscheint mir auch mehr echte 120g, Axel meint noch einiges mehr speziell beim 4tlg 8fter, der EST 120 kommt dagegen schon wieder eine ganze Ecke zarter rüber, die wäre nen optimaler Blechpeitschenklasse Hechtpeitschenersatz.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schei$$ drauf, ne Wallerflitsche wollte ich schon lange haben, das wäre der passende Anlass...:m


Mehr muss man an die 4000er Certate nicht pairen, Stefan. 
Und Pauly braucht ja auch noch eine "Wallerige", da müßt ihr bloß noch die Blanks auftreiben, aber ich weiß schon wo das noch gut gehen müßte.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Angel-Domaene hat momentan auch eine 20% Aktion


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, ich habe mal wieder den Kampf verloren, die 4000er Certate ist bestellt, jetzt muss "nur" noch die passende Rute bei, die Tusk hatte ich auch im Kopf, die 90er VHF wird wohl zu leicht sein?

Der Armelite war auch krass, den könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, das kommt hin...


----------



## Tisie (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was die Shimano Sustain ist? Wird in ebay-Angeboten gerne in einem Atemzug mit der Twinpower genannt, ist dabei aber günstiger, was mich an der Gleichheit zweifeln lässt.#c


wenn man mal Übersetzung und Gewicht vergleicht, scheint die Sustain eher eine höherwertige Stradic Fi zu sein?!

Aber eine sichere Info zu den inneren Werten wäre schon toll |rolleyes

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest mit einem fleißigen Weihnachtsmann #h

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Freelander (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> scheint was Wahres dran zu sein... es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach von, durch Salzwasser geschädigten Daiwas berichtet....


 
Ich habe einen Kumpel,der hat auch ne Infity Q zum Mefofischen eingesetzt.Jetzt hat er sie vor einiger Zeit zu Daiwa geschickt,weil die Lager wohl im A....waren.Zurück kam sie dann mit einem völlig neuem Innenleben hat er mir erzählt und alles auf Garantie.

Zu Moritz kann ich nur sagen ich wurde dort vor Ort gut beraten.
Die Daiwa hat er mir auch nicht so schmackhaft gemacht,wohl aus den bekannten Gründen.
Die Stella die ich eigentlich haben wollte auch nicht,die hatte im Vergleich zur Aspire beim ankurbeln und durchlaufen lassen immer einen leichten Schlag im Handgelenk als wenn die nicht richtig ausgewuchtet sind.Die Aspire hatte das auf jeden Fall nicht.
Eine E-Spule war auch nicht dabei.

Die Aspire wurde es dann.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, hab hier die Antwort von Shimreels zu meiner Frage nach Unterscheiden/Gleichheiten zwischen Fireblood, Twinpower und Sustain:

"hello, 

what you pay is what you get, the more you pay, the better the reel. It is common sense. 

The best reel in the range is the fireblood or the new twinpower. Difference is color and design between the 2 reels. They are about the same. 

Sustain is lower in quality a bit, and it comes with free spool. but the price is about same as twinpower. 

I recommend you fireblood or twinpower reel. See the design and choose which one you like, they are of the same quality, It is the best for you."

Ziemlich eindeutig, wie ich finde.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja... so ganz richtig ist das aber nicht, daß sich Fireblood und Twin Power nur im Design unterscheiden.

Mir fällt da als besonderen Unterschied schon das Material vom Body ein, die Fireblood ist nämlich aus Magnesium.

Vielleicht war das aber auch so gemeint, daß die _qualitativ_ gleichwertig sind, aber identische Modelle sind das keineswegs.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Naja... so ganz richtig ist das aber nicht, daß sich Fireblood und Twin Power nur im Design unterscheiden.
> 
> Mir fällt da als besonderen Unterschied schon das Material vom Body ein, die Fireblood ist nämlich aus Magnesium.
> 
> Vielleicht war das aber auch so gemeint, daß die _qualitativ_ gleichwertig sind, aber identische Modelle sind das keineswegs.


 
Wenn bei der Fireblood nicht dieser komische runde Kurbelknauf wäre...|uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich find die Fireblood ist ne echt tothässliche Rolle!!! :q

*duckundweg!*

Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es wäre ja mal n netter Gag, wenn ein Hersteller ein Rollenmodell anbieten würde, bei dem man sich die Farbe von Spule und Body aussuchen kann. Kann ja eigentlich garnicht sooo aufwendig sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hör bloß auf, gleich kommt jemd und sagt kauf ne Zauber und ne Arc und bastel Dir zusammen was gefällt - -die 2. Rolle ist dann halt farblich genau andersrum... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollt ich doch gerade sagen, bei den Ryobi+Arcs ist das Standard, Spro liefert die fast gleiche Rolle in mehreren Farben, auch tw. andere Spulenfarben, mechanisch sind nur die Kurbelarme+knäufe anders.
Die kann man leider bisher nicht so einfach austauschen je nach Wunsch, das ist aber überfällig! :m 

Dann noch ne "Revell"-Rollenversion in der Basteltüte, da sie sich das miese fetten ab Werk eigentlich eh schenken können, dann hätte man nur 1/3 des Aufwandes sich selber eine nett laufende Zusammenzusetzen! :m :q

Schaut mal, ich hab mir heute eine in grün-orange zusammengebaut! :m


----------



## Alex.k (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für den Preis hätte ich mir auch die Fireblood bestellt. Shit  Kann vielleicht mal jemand von seiner Fireblood paar Fotos reinstellen würden mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Alex.k (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir verschiedene Shops anschreiben USA, JAPAN, DEUTSCHLAND und fragen ob wir Rabatt bei einer Massenbestellung erhalten.

Ich habe interesse an einer Fireblood 4000 FA. Für 300EU bin ich bereit eine zukaufen. Muss nicht nur die Fireblood sein, sondern andere hochwertige ROLLE.

z.B. für hochwertige Rollen 20% (mindestens 10Rollen)


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Fireblood ist nur nicht so reich gesäät. Dann solltet ihr das mit der neuen jap. TwinPower versuchen. Da sollte Preislich ja noch was zu machen sein, es kann ja nicht sein, dass die neue doppelt so teuer ist, wie die alte.


----------



## Alex.k (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habt ihr paar Fotos von der neuen TP.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht aus wie die neue TwinPower FC nur ohne die goldenen Parts an der Spule. Im inneren ähnelt es aber nicht der Technium (wie die FC) sondern ehr der Fireblood/Stella. (Ob diese Aussage stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich behaupte es mal einfach so. Ich würde hier keine TwinPower kaufen, dann ehr eine Technium und die modifizieren - dürfte dann nahezu das gleiche sein.)

Hier ist ne übersetze Seite.


----------



## Rheinangler89 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sers Jungs!
Ich hät ma ner Frage bezüglich ner Sache die vielleicht net so viel mit eurem Thema hier zu tun hat aber doch en bissl in den Bereich reinfällt un extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen find ich immer en bissl übertrieben!
Ich fisch ne 10400 Red Arc un bei der hat sich jetzt nach ca.100Betriebsstunden der Knauf von de Kurbel gelöst, hängt zwar noch dran un is auch fischbar aber es nervt halt en bissl wenn des Ding einfach immer hin un her rutscht.Hab zwar noch Garantie drauf aber der will die ganze Rolle ham um se dann einzuschicken un so lang will ich net warten.

Hattet ihr ma en gleiches Problem?
Wenn ja woher bekomm ich ne neue Kurbel?(wenn ihr ne Adresse hättet wär echt Klasse)

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rheinangler89

Stelle deine Frage doch bitte in einem Tread der dazu passt.

Das wäre z.B. der. der, der oder dieser hier.

Das Thema Arc ist hier sehr unpassend!


----------



## Rheinangler89 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wird gemacht!Danke!


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kennt jemand die shimano cardiff?bzw wie ist die so zum spinnfischen?


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sollte dazu sagen ,ich meine nicht die multi rolle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drogba schrieb:


> kennt jemand die shimano cardiff?bzw wie ist die so zum spinnfischen?



die ist gut.


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn du die auswahl hättest cardiff oder fireblood?


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

cardiff


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gute Entscheidungsfindung zwischen 2 Rollen


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

weil?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Normal schaut man sich mal die Materialien, Schnurkapazität, Design, Preis, Einsatzzweck usw. an und entscheidet dann. Du fragst einfach und kennst nichtmal die Beweggründe warum sundvogel zur Cardiff tendieren würde.

Aber du musst wissen, wie du deine Rolle auswählst 

mfg Flo


----------



## drogba (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das problem ist das mein dealer weder die fireblood noch die cardiff hat .die fireblood hatte ich aber schon mal in der hand die cardiff nicht .


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde die Cardiff nehmen, weil sie technisch "state of the art" ist und die Fireblood eben etwas älter ist. Die beiden Rollen dürften sich kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die Cardiff denn überhaupt in allen Größen erhältlich?


----------



## drogba (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=18&Itemid=135 da steht alles


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja. schön hab sie in den shops bisher trotzdem nur als 1000er Größe gesehen

Das wollte dir auch Wicked mitteilen....


mfg Flo


----------



## drogba (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja gedankenlesen kann ich noch nicht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Brauchst ja nur schauen ob es die Rolle in den Shops schon gibt => nur 1000er Größen...

Aber da Du ein Kaufinteresse hast dürftest du ja sicher schon mal im Netz nach Quellen und Preisen geschaut haben. #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz einfach ist doch bequemer hier zu posten und einfach zu warten bis das die anderen für einen machen 

Schreibe einfach mal plat usw. an wann die die andern Größen usw. rein bekommen bzw. ob da schon ein Datum feststeht...

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano Rolle Cardiff: "Alle Rollen dieser Serie haben *Naturkork* Knobs."
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/images/stories/artikel/jdm-news/01.12.08/bild.jpg

Wenn das kein Kaufgrund ist, VIEL besser als der Neoprenfummel vonner Fireblood.
Außerdem sieht die irgendwie grün aus - sollte es wahr sein |kopfkrat - haben sie mitgelesen ...


----------



## Ranger (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute,

ich muss mal eine vielleicht wirklich dumme Frage stellen:

Kann ich mir meine Rolle (Branzino) versauen, wenn ich die geflochtene Schnur einfette und auch die Rutenringe mit Vaseline versehe? Wollte eigentlich morgenfrüh raus und noch versuchen einen Zander zu überlisten, aber meine Branzino bzw. das Schnurlaufröllchen wollte ich dabei nicht kaputt machen...

Bitte um Hilfe, habe den Vaselinetopf und die Rolle schon vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch*g*


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zur Not: 

Schnurlaufröllchen zerlegen und reinigen - neu fetten/ölen und zusammenbauen
Spule - Schnur runter und reinigen

Fertig. So würde ich das machen. Aber keine Ahnung ob du mit dem Schnur einfetten etwas irreversibel zerlegen kannst. Spontan würde ich _nein_ sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> Kann ich mir meine Rolle (Branzino) versauen, wenn ich die geflochtene Schnur einfette und auch die Rutenringe mit Vaseline versehe?


Also der Rolle macht das gar nichts, im Gegenteil, die mag fettiges überall, je mehr je lieber 
Die Ringe bekommst Du irgendwann auch wieder sauber, fettfrei, kann man ja putzen ...
Die Schnur aber nicht mehr, wenn Du das Geflecht richtig einmanscht, und wenn möglich wird es Dreck einfangen und festhalten. Später wird das irgendwann mal eine Bandsäge. 
Das muß man sich schon gut überlegen, oder braucht ne Wechselspule mit dieser einen gefetteten Winterschnur  Gibt irgendwie Leute, die behaupten, man bräuchte keine Wechselspulen  #d


----------



## taxel (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

bei der Cardiff C3000HG fange ich doch glatt zu sabbern an. Satte 88 cm Schnureinzug bei so einer kompakten Rolle |bigeyes. Wenn ich nicht aufpassen, mag ich meine neue TP 3000 FC nicht mehr. #t 

Bei sakurafishing.com scheint sie, zu einem unverschämten Kurs lieferbar zu sein.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also der Rolle macht das gar nichts, im Gegenteil, die mag fettiges überall, je mehr je lieber
> Die Ringe bekommst Du irgendwann auch wieder sauber, fettfrei, kann man ja putzen ...
> Die Schnur aber nicht mehr, wenn Du das Geflecht richtig einmanscht, und wenn möglich wird es Dreck einfangen und festhalten. Später wird das irgendwann mal eine Bandsäge.
> Das muß man sich schon gut überlegen, oder braucht ne Wechselspule mit dieser einen gefetteten Winterschnur  Gibt irgendwie Leute, die behaupten, man bräuchte keine Wechselspulen  #d



die haben sommer- und winterequipment. dann muss man die rolle nicht auseinanderschrauben, sondern kann einfach die andere rolle nehmen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> die haben sommer- und winterequipment. dann muss man die rolle nicht auseinanderschrauben, sondern kann einfach die andere rolle nehmen


Klaro #6, verdoppelt dann nur die Anzahl der Rutenspincombos (in Wi + So), was den wahren Gerätejunkie nun gar nicht schocken kann ... :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 3000FD hat noch die Kurbel der 4000FD (T-Griff) und eben die 3000er Spule...

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Soweit ich weiß erst ab dem 3000er Modell den T-Griff die anderen den kleinen...

Stand auch so in der Anleitung, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe momentan leider keine Stella da. Habe meine Umgetauscht und die 4000FD ist noch nicht da 

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Klaro #6, verdoppelt dann nur die Anzahl der Rutenspincombos (in Wi + So), was den wahren Gerätejunkie nun gar nicht schocken kann ... :q



Ihr seht das viel zu pessimistisch: Das vergrößert die Auswahl- und vor allem Kombinationsmöglichkeiten! :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> bei der Cardiff C3000HG fange ich doch glatt zu sabbern an. Satte 88 cm Schnureinzug bei so einer kompakten Rolle |bigeyes. Wenn ich nicht aufpassen, mag ich meine neue TP 3000 FC nicht mehr.



Nicht wahr? ^^

Scheint schon echt n geiles Teil zu sein. Wie ist denn die Bremskraft im Verhältnis zur C3000er TP? Weil die Cardiffs sollen ja eigentl. kleine Forellenröllchen darstellen...

sakurafishing.com verlangt übrigens, daß ich irgendein Sicherheitszertifikat runterlade. :r Davon sehe ich mal ab.

Auf jeden Fall n hübsches Teil mit dem Grün würde sie auch zu den angebl. bald erhältlichen grünen CTS-Blanks passen... |supergri


----------



## taxel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nicht wahr? ^^
> 
> Scheint schon echt n geiles Teil zu sein. Wie ist denn die Bremskraft im Verhältnis zur C3000er TP? Weil die Cardiffs sollen ja eigentl. kleine Forellenröllchen darstellen...
> 
> ...



Hallo WW,

da muss man mal abwarten. 220 Gramm sind schon brutal wenig Material, und wo kein Material ist, kann nix halten. Die "Max Drag" wäre deswegen schon sehr interessant. Ich fische hier standardmäßig mit 9 kg Power Pro am Main wegen der vielen Hänger. Da bin ich auch nicht sonderlich zimperlich, was das Gerät angeht. Aber für die Oberflächenjagd auf Rapfen wäre die Cardiff aber auf jeden Fall was ... und für den Rest dann doch die Stella SW 4000 XG :vik:

Gruß

Axel


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Taxel,

das stimmt, ich hatte die Cardiff als Meforolle im Auge. Wobei sich natürlich auch die Frage nach der Salzwasserfestigkeit stellt. Der sundvogel fischt ja erfolgreich die Sephia am leichten Mefogeschirr und die ist auch n ziemlicher Leichtbau.

Ich glaub für 20lb Geflecht taugt die nicht wirklich. Fische aber momentan im Fluß auch ne 17lb Dynacable auf der 2500er TP, das Hängerlösen von Hand ist mit weniger Tragkraft der Hauptschnur hier ziemlich aussichtslos. Man kann das ja auch machen ohne die Rolle großartig dabei zu belasten.


----------



## drogba (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie umgehst du denn das sicherheitszertifikat?@taxel


----------



## taxel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drogba schrieb:


> wie umgehst du denn das sicherheitszertifikat?@taxel



Hallo drogba,

gar nicht. Ankucken kann ich die Seite, ohne das ein Zertifikat erforderlich wird.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> 220 Gramm sind schon brutal wenig Material, und wo kein Material ist, kann nix halten. Die "Max Drag" wäre deswegen schon sehr interessant. Ich fische hier standardmäßig mit 9 kg Power Pro am Main wegen der vielen Hänger.



Wenn ihr mit 15lbs+-Schnüren fischt, dann würde ich von so einer 2500er-3000er-Rolle absehen. Meine Sephia, die ja in etwa der Cardiff entspricht, ist ein superfeines Röllchen, aber ich würde im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, diese Rolle mit einer 10lbs+-Schnur zu fischen. Wenig Gewicht, feinste Technik und maximale Robustheit lassen sich nur schwer vereinen. Cardiff und Sephia sind sicher keine Rollen fürs Grobe und wer drauf baut, der wird bestimmt enttäuscht sein.


----------



## picafort (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß erst ab dem 3000er Modell den T-Griff die anderen den kleinen...
> 
> Stand auch so in der Anleitung, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe momentan leider keine Stella da. Habe meine Umgetauscht und die 4000FD ist noch nicht da
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Das ist korrekt. Die 3000er ist eine 2500er mit 3000er Spule und eben mit dem T-Griff. Deswegen auch nur ganze 10g schwerer.

Gruß Picafort


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Sephia ist auch eine "Tintenfisch"-Serie. Damit sollte sie definitiv auch für's Salzige gestaltet sein. Wenn die Cardiff eine Forellenrolle ist, ist es gut möglich, dass sie eine _Freshwater only_ Rolle ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo drogba,
> 
> gar nicht. Ankucken kann ich die Seite, ohne das ein Zertifikat erforderlich wird.
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal du benutzt IE, richtig? ;-)



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Sephia ist auch eine "Tintenfisch"-Serie. Damit sollte sie definitiv auch für's Salzige gestaltet sein. Wenn die Cardiff eine Forellenrolle ist, ist es gut möglich, dass sie eine _Freshwater only_ Rolle ist.



Das befürchte ich nämlich auch. Möglicherweise hat die C3000HG auch n ziemlich schwaches Bremssystem, kann leider die Daten dazu nirgends finden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Sephia ist auch eine "Tintenfisch"-Serie. Damit sollte sie definitiv auch für's Salzige gestaltet sein. Wenn die Cardiff eine Forellenrolle ist, ist es gut möglich, dass sie eine _Freshwater only_ Rolle ist.



Nee,nee, bei Plat wird sie unter "salt game" geführt. Der Unterschied zur Sephia ist C14-Material beim Rotor.

Die Bremse wird ganz normal bei Max-Drag 5-10 Kg liegen, beim 2500-Body mit 3000 Spule bzw. bei 2500er Spule. Ich weiß garnicht, was immer dieser Quatsch mit der max-drag soll. Ist das irgendwie relevant????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, insofern als dass es aussagt, bis wo die Rolle den Zug aushalten soll, sozusagen vom Hersteller garantiert.
Und das stimmt bei Shimano eigentlich sehr genau, die 2500 ca.3kg und die 4000 ca.5kg real anliegende Zugkraft, danach geht das große Verwinden los. Was mich sehr erstaunt hat beim Testen ist, dass eine alte 4000er der F-Generation mit ihrem zierlich erscheinenden Bügelarmhalter genau da einknickt, wo eine neuere TP 4000 mit ihrem dicker aussehenden Bügelarmhalter das auch tut. Und so eine reale 17lbs Schnur kann in der Tat reichen eine 4000 zu beschädigen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zur Sephia ist C14-Material beim Rotor.



Ist das Magnesium?

Ohne Schutzschicht korrodiert das eben verdammt schnell und wenn die Schutzschicht beschädigt ist auch.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Bremse wird ganz normal bei Max-Drag 5-10 Kg liegen, beim 2500-Body mit 3000 Spule bzw. bei 2500er Spule. Ich weiß garnicht, was immer dieser Quatsch mit der max-drag soll. Ist das irgendwie relevant????



Wie jetzt, das versteh ich aber nicht, Uli. |bigeyes Man sollte keine Schnüre über 10lb mit ner 2500er fischen aber max Drag ist egal? Dabei geht es doch genau darum, daß man mit so ner Schnur mehr Zugkraft ausüben kann als Bremse und Rolle vertragen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli erzähl mal warum Dir die Bremskraft egal ist.
Falls wir da schon mal drübergeschnackt haben sollten, habe ichs vergessen
Ist aber ja auch von allgemeinem Interesse.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee,nee, bei Plat wird sie unter "salt game" geführt. Der Unterschied zur Sephia ist C14-Material beim Rotor.



Da kannst' mal sehen, wie weit ich mich mit der Rolle auseinander gesetzt hab. Aber wenn sie unter _salt game_ steht wird auch _salt game_ drin sein.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stella 4000 wird aber mit einer Bremsarft von Use/Max 7KG/11KG angegeben.

Denke das man sie bis 7kg nutzen sollte und 11kg das absolute Maximum ist, oder sollte ich mich da irren?

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo

Das stimmt schon.
Deswegen muss meine 4000 er Stella auch evtl. ne Macke gehabt haben.
Weil ich mit ner 15 Lbs Tufline gefischt habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Flo
> 
> Das stimmt schon.
> Deswegen muss meine 4000 er Stella auch evtl. ne Macke gehabt haben.
> Weil ich mit ner 15 Lbs Tufline gefischt habe.



|kopfkrat Aber doch nur wenn die Bremse komplett zu war...


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau Kai!

Und da wirds spannend, den die Bremse war ja nicht ganz zu und der Fisch konnte Schnur nehmen.
Also war da irgendwas nicht ok.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Flo, welche Stella ???, die Unterschiede sind schon kräftig.

Das ist genau so ein Fall, wo man drüber diskutieren kann, wenn die Bremse eben viel mehr Kraft beim anziehen/festdrehen aufbringen kann als die Rolle darunter verträgt. Die Leichtbauten FB und FD sind da prinzipiell gefährdet, wenn sie so eine starke Bremskraft besitzen.

Das ist für mich schon vergleichbar wie bei einem Auto: 
Baut der Hersteller die Bremse so kraftvoll, dass bei einer Vollbremsung die Kiste ins Schleudern kommt und von der Straße geht, ist das schon irgendwie doch großer Mist, hat man in jedem Fall ein ungutes Gefühl mit schnell auf der Autobahn zu fahren, wenn man weiß was einem "blühen" kann.
Die Automobilhersteller haben aber elektronisch nachgerüstet, messen und berechnen die maximale übertragbare Bremskraft mit ABS und Schlupfregelung und nehmen die Bremsdruck lieber automatisch zurück. Da verhindert oft ein Ausbrechen des Fahrzeuges und macht eine optimierte Bremskraftausnutzung möglich - sofern das Bremskraftsteuergerät nicht Mist baut, falsch rechnet oder zu langsam ist und damit unötig Bremskraft durch "angstliche" Reaktionen verschenkt.

Worauf ich aber hinaus will: Eine leicht gebaute Rolle mit einer sehr starken und damit überstarken Bremse bräuchte eigentlich auch ein ABS  :m bei der Konstelllation, oder eine Bremskraftbegrenzung, idealerweise auch einstellbar. Wenn man so Pi*Daumen an der Rollenbremse herumstellt, im Drillstress mal eben ordentlich weiter zudreht, kommt man bei der Konstellation in einen roten Bereich, und wenn eine richtig starke Schnur aufgespult ist, dann ist die mal nicht die schwächste Stelle.

Uli hatte aber schon ein paar mal geschrieben: Er stellt die Bremse vorher "richtig" ein, das sind vlt. 2kg #c bei seiner kleinen , und dann bleibt er dabei und nichts kann schief gehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det: Sind die angegebenen Werte der Stella 4000 FD.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Stella 4000 wird aber mit einer Bremsarft von Use/Max 7KG/11KG angegeben.
> 
> Denke das man sie bis 7kg nutzen sollte und 11kg das absolute Maximum ist, oder sollte ich mich da irren?


Also, die Stella 4000 FD, da bin ich aber sehr skeptisch.
Ziehe mal mit 5kg mit einer Federwaage an der Schnur ab gegen bis dahin zugedrehte Bremse, und schaue was die Rolle dann macht. 
Selbst testen macht wissender!
Mit kommt die Rolle beim Verwinden mit der Hand sehr leicht vor, und ich könnte wohl den Rotor wegbrechen.


----------



## taxel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du benutzt IE, richtig? ;-)



Nö --> Feuerfux 3.0.5. Kann es ein, dass ich das Zertifikat schon installiert habe? Wo sehe ich das?

Wenn ich meine Russischfantasie mal anstrenge, könnte "макс/рабочее тяговое усилие, кг" "maximale / Arbeitsbelastung, KG" bedeuten. Das wäre dann 10 / 3,5 kg.

Damit wäre das Röllchen tatsächlich eher zur Rapfenpeitsche, als zum hardcore-Gufinieren geeignet.


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heute hab ich mir mein neues Röllchen bestellt. Branzino soll sie heißen. Ausführlicher Testbericht folgt!


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist das Magnesium?
> 
> 
> Wie jetzt, das versteh ich aber nicht, Uli. |bigeyes Man sollte keine Schnüre über 10lb mit ner 2500er fischen aber max Drag ist egal? Dabei geht es doch genau darum, daß man mit so ner Schnur mehr Zugkraft ausüben kann als Bremse und Rolle vertragen... |kopfkrat



C14 ist ein Kunststoff - Carbon- welcher auch im Fahrradrennsport verwendet wird.




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli erzähl mal warum Dir die Bremskraft egal ist.
> Falls wir da schon mal drübergeschnackt haben sollten, habe ichs vergessen
> Ist aber ja auch von allgemeinem Interesse.



Aus der Spulengröße ergibt sich die Bremskraft, weil die Oberfläche der Bremsscheiben durch die Spulengröße bestimmt ist. Wenn eine 2500er eine Arbeitsbelastung von 3-4 Kg gut aushält ist es wohl völlig sinnfrei eine stärkere Schnur zu verwenden.  Analog verhält es sich bei den 4000ern. Es dreht doch wohl keiner seine Bremse bis zum Anschlag zu. Die Max-Drag gibt aber genau das an. Sicher fischt man beim Zanderangeln mit "fast" geschlossener Bremse, aber genau das macht letztlich die Rollen kaputt. Die Mechanik der Rolle ist doch so ausgelegt, dass sie Widerstände, bei denen die Belastung im normalen Bereich liegt gut aushält, aber darüber eben nicht.

Wenn jetzt jemand Hänger über eine sehr starke Schnur löst, dann sollte er trotzdem seine Rolle in der normalen Arbeitsbelastung fischen und nicht mit der Max-Drag. Wer dann noch Hänger über die Rolle löst, der ist halt selber schuld.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Uli!



sundvogel schrieb:


> C14 ist ein Kunststoff - Carbon- welcher auch im Fahrradrennsport verwendet wird.



Ok, THX!



> Wenn eine 2500er eine Arbeitsbelastung von 3-4 Kg gut aushält ist es wohl völlig sinnfrei eine stärkere Schnur zu verwenden.



Eigentlich ja, allerdings:



> Wenn jetzt jemand Hänger über eine sehr starke Schnur löst



Eben! 

Das macht für mich schon Sinn, ich lös die Hänger dann von Hand, nicht über die Rolle und da bedeutet ne starke Schnur eben weniger Verlust. Ich fische auch n entsprechend starkes Vorfach (0.28er FC mit 16lb) wegen dem Abrieb. Und da macht ne wesentl. schwächere Hauptschnur wenig Sinn.


----------



## Tisie (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich fische auch n entsprechend starkes Vorfach (0.28er FC mit 16lb) wegen dem Abrieb.


welches 28er FC hat denn 8kg Tragkraft?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal 'ne 2500er Caldia X gekauft (meine erste Daiwa - mal sehen |kopfkrat) ... wenn die Aspire FA ausläuft oder der Dollar wieder Richtung 1:1,5/1,6 sinkt, kommt dann evtl. noch ein zum Threadtitel passendes Röllchen dazu


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> welches 28er FC hat denn 8kg Tragkraft?



Moin, Tisie! #h

Das hier. Sind aber 7,5 Kg. 

Das Zeug ist schweineteuer. Ist aber das beste FC, daß ich je hatte. Super Abriebfest und lässt sich prima knoten.


LG, WW


----------



## Tisie (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, WW #6

Das sind ja deftige Preise |uhoh: ... bisher habe ich das FC von Scierra und Gamakatsu verwendet, aber bei Scierra war die Abriebfestigkeit nicht so doll und das von Gamakatsu hat recht wenig Tragkraft.

Vielleicht gönne ich mir mal eine Spule zum ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab gestern erfahren, dass jemand ganz in meiner Nähe eine 08er Japan-Twin Power fischt. Zwar als 4000er, die für meine Barschruten nicht in Frage kommt, aber immerhin kann ich mir beim Besichtigungstermin ein erstes Bild von dem Röllchen machen, welche dann als 1000er passen würde...bin gespannt.
Hoffentlich überzeugt sie mich mehr als die TP FC.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, WW #6
> 
> Das sind ja deftige Preise |uhoh: ... bisher habe ich das FC von Scierra und Gamakatsu verwendet, aber bei Scierra war die Abriebfestigkeit nicht so doll und das von Gamakatsu hat recht wenig Tragkraft.
> 
> ...



Auf die gefahr hin, dass wir zu sehr OT abdriften: die Schnur an dem Fischli auf dem Foto ist das 0,34er Fluo von Gigafish. Guenstig, sehr starke Tragkraft, Abriebfestigkeit ist auch sehr ok


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hammer Waller! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo bekommt man den das Shimano Öl her???

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Beim Shimanohändler.


----------



## Hooked (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den das Shimano Öl her???
> 
> mfg Flo



Hi,

war denn kein Öl bei Deiner neuen (schöne Rolle übrigens #6) dabei? Müsste doch eigentlich erstmal reichen, oder? |uhoh: :q

Zur Not würde ich es mal Deinem Händler versuchen. Einfach bei (oder vor) der Bestellung fragen ob die noch was rumfliegen haben. 
Hab ich auch mal gemacht, hat geklappt. Sogar für Nüsse...


----------



## Hooked (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Beim Shimanohändler.



Oder so!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

habe eben die Stella 4000FD ausgepackt und dort war auch wie bei der 3000 FD kein Öl dabei...!?

Wobei ich das sehr komisch für Shimano finde, da es sich ja schließlich um ihr Topmodell handelt...

Werde mal anfragen!

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was soll denn das Shimanoöl schon großartig sein?

Stinknormales Feinmechanikeröl schätze ich.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, man sollte keine Öle miteinander mischen. Ich denke Flo will seine Stella, wenn er ihr ien Tropfen Öl gönnen möchte, nicht zerlegen und entfetten/entölen und dann alles neu fetten und neu ölen.

Ich hab einmal dne Fehler gemacht und Lager einer Multi mit fremden Öl geölt, danach gab's nur Probleme.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jupp, auch in der Anleitung der Stella wird gesagt das die Verwendung von anderen Ölen außer dem Shimano Öl zum Garantieverlust führen kann

That´s it

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist klar, so war das nicht gemeint.

Ich hab mich nur gefragt was das wohl für ein Öl sein mag.

Ich würd da auch nicht alles einfach reinkippen.


----------



## Hooked (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@WW:
War bei Deiner JP-TP eigentlich Öl dabei? Die Japaner packen doch eigentlich auch kein Öl dazu, oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei meiner Japan-BC von Shimano war Öl dabei...So wie ein Tool zum auseinader bauen

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> @WW:
> War bei Deiner JP-TP eigentlich Öl dabei? Die Japaner packen doch eigentlich auch kein Öl dazu, oder?



Nö, bei allen Dreien war leider kein Öl dabei, aber bei meinen Euro-Techniums natürlich. Hab bisher immer das genommen. Aber es neigt sich dem Ende. Hat mal jemand bei HAV gefragt, ob die Ersatzöl liefern? Gut wär ja, wenn's das auch in größeren Einheiten geben würde als diese Minifläschen. #d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe in Japan ein Set von Shimano aus einer großen Flasche Fett und ÖL gesehen. Kosten Netto 25€. Werde ich mir einfach bei der nächsten Bestellung mitordern.

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei "meiner" TP C3000 (Japan) war kein Öl dabei.

Bei der Calcutta TE 51 GT (USA) ist ein kleines Ölfläschchen dabei.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich fische auch n entsprechend starkes Vorfach (0.28er FC mit 16lb) wegen dem Abrieb. Und da macht ne wesentl. schwächere Hauptschnur wenig Sinn.



Moinsen Kai,

nochmal kurz zurück zum Vorfach. Ich fische Gamakatsu 0,29-0,31 geknotet. Das funzt mit FLC, PP und SPW wunderbar.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab nur das hier gefunden, kurioserweise auch noch in Sprühform. Wie soll man das denn in die Wartungsöffnung bekommen??? :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moinsen Kai,
> 
> nochmal kurz zurück zum Vorfach. Ich fische Gamakatsu 0,29-0,31 geknotet. Das funzt mit FLC, PP und SPW wunderbar.



Und bei nem Hänger platzt da der Verbindungsknoten oder reisst das VF mitten drin?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fische auch das Gamakatsu FC, bei mir reißt es in der "Mitte"

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir reißt es am Einhänger oder Wirbel. Selbst bei der Fireline ist das Knoten kein Problem, allerdings benutze ich für die verschiedenen Schnüre verschiedene Knoten. Die Knoten brechen mir nie.


----------



## Tisie (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hab gestern erfahren, dass jemand ganz in meiner Nähe eine 08er Japan-Twin Power fischt. Zwar als 4000er, die für meine Barschruten nicht in Frage kommt, aber immerhin kann ich mir beim Besichtigungstermin ein erstes Bild von dem Röllchen machen, welche dann als 1000er passen würde...bin gespannt.
> Hoffentlich überzeugt sie mich mehr als die TP FC.


na da bin ich auch mal gespannt! 

@Raubfischfan:



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Auf die gefahr hin, dass wir zu sehr OT abdriften: die Schnur an dem Fischli auf dem Foto ist das 0,34er Fluo von Gigafish. Guenstig, sehr starke Tragkraft, Abriebfestigkeit ist auch sehr ok


Das Foto überzeugt #6 ... der Preis ist auch OK, aber die Tragkraftwerte des Gigamaxx Fluorocarbons liegen etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau des Gamakatsu G-Line Fluocarbons, womit ich bez. der Eigenschaften zufrieden bin. Ich würde nur gerne etwas dünneres FC mit mehr Tragkraft verwenden, v.a. zum Fliegenfischen.

@Kai:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nö, bei allen Dreien ...


Du hast 3 Japan TP? Aber nicht das 08er Modell, oder?!



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und bei nem Hänger platzt da der Verbindungsknoten oder reisst das VF mitten drin?


Das ist unterschiedlich, aber der Verbindungsknoten (zwei Stopperknoten gegeneinander gezogen) reißt bei mir so gut wie nie (bei FC). Ich habe letzte Saison auch mal das dünne Hardmono (25er und 30er) von Sänger/IronClaw probiert und das reagiert rel. sensibel auf unsaubere Knoten. Da nehme ich nur Knotenlosverbinder und am Karabiner muß man eben sauber knoten. Ein unsauberer Knoten mit Schwachstelle reißt dann meist schon beim Zugtest per Hand.

Zum Öl ... bei meiner 750er Symetre Fi war auch ein Fläschchen dabei. Soll man in die Wartungsöffnung (Schraube an der Seite) wirklich das Öl kippen? Ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, daß das Hauptgetriebe Fett braucht und nur die feineren Sachen wie Schnurlaufröllchen, WS-Getriebe, usw. Öl bekommen |kopfkrat ... kommt die Rolle auf Dauer ohne Fett aus?

Welches Fett verwendet Ihr? Ich habe meinen beiden Symetre nun nach vielen Jahren zum ersten Mal neues Fett gegönnt und dafür salzwasserfestes Kugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt verwendet. Die Rollen laufen jetzt wieder spürbar weicher, aber auch etwas schwerer  ... oder habe ich nur zu viel Fett genommen? :g

Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, daß es früher mal eine Anleitung gab, an welchen Stellen Fett und wo Öl hinkommt, finde die Beschreibung aber nicht mehr. Könnt Ihr diesbez. evtl. weiterhelfen?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei mir reißt es am Einhänger oder Wirbel. Selbst bei der Fireline ist das Knoten kein Problem, allerdings benutze ich für die verschiedenen Schnüre verschiedene Knoten. Die Knoten brechen mir nie.



Aber wie viel trägt deine Hauptschnur im Verhältnis zum VF? Ich wollte eigentlich immer mit der Tragkraft der HS über dem VF bleiben, mir ist sonst manchmal die HS gerissen und das ist ja nicht sehr optimal.



Tisie schrieb:


> Du hast 3 Japan TP? Aber nicht das 08er Modell, oder?



1000er, 2500er, C3000 (von Chrizzi) - alle das 05er Modell. Ne 3000er 08er Modell soll auch noch dazukommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber wie viel trägt deine Hauptschnur im Verhältnis zum VF? Ich wollte eigentlich immer mit der Tragkraft der HS über dem VF bleiben, mir ist sonst manchmal die HS gerissen und das ist ja nicht sehr optimal.



Ich könnte ja jetzt frech sagen, dass mir das lattenzack wurscht ist.

An 10er FL kommt 26-29 FC und an 12er SPW/FL bzw. 15lbs PP oder TF kommt 31er er. Fertig ist der Fisch. Beim Mefo-Angeln habe ich keine Hänger, da geht es nur um Abrieb und sonst paßt es eben.

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich aufgehört über sowas lange nachzudenken...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hooked (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Bei meiner Japan-BC von Shimano war Öl dabei...So wie ein Tool zum auseinader bauen
> 
> mfg Flo




Bei meiner BC auch. Scheint dann wohl nur bei Spinnrollen so zu sein. Eigentlich echt komisch, gerade die Shimanos haben doch den Einfüllstutzen|supergri.
Bei je einer Daiwa und Shimano (Spinn-)Rolle von mir war auch keins dabei.
Und wie gesagt:
Bei meiner Branzino sagte man mir auch, ich solle kein Öl benutzen. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur das Getriebe fetten.
Am besten wäre es aber die Rolle beim Service abzugeben.
War aber klar das die sowas sagen. Öl an der falschen Stelle kann auch schlimme Folgen haben.
Bei Shimano verfährt man wohl genau andersherum, "nur ölen", oder so...#c   ...wenn denn Öl dabei ist.
Warum packen die in DE Öl dazu und in JP nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was soll denn das Shimanoöl schon großartig sein?





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nö, bei allen Dreien war leider kein Öl dabei, aber bei meinen Euro-Techniums natürlich. Hab bisher immer das genommen. Aber es neigt sich dem Ende. Hat mal jemand bei HAV gefragt, ob die Ersatzöl liefern? Gut wär ja, wenn's das auch in größeren Einheiten geben würde als diese Minifläschen. #d


Kai, das mitgelieferte Öl in diesen kleinen Fläschchen mit der hellblauen Kappe ist schon hochviskos, ist mir mehrmals ausgelaufen weil ich es aufgehoben hatte und das ist ne arge Sauerei, nicht wie Nähmaschinenöl, da ist noch so ein "Jelly" drin, stark benetzend, schon ein bischen sinniger als simples Öl.
Da meine Shamonis aber meist eine Neufettung Motoröl+Fett bekommen haben und damit weitaus besser laufen als neu, habe ich das Öl eigentlich nie gebraucht, das ist nur eine Notlösung und wohl auch so gedacht, ein Kratzen zu überbrücken, und dann brav ab damit zum Shimano-Service. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> IBeim Mefo-Angeln habe ich keine Hänger, da geht es nur um Abrieb und sonst paßt es eben.


Du must aber schon zugegeben, dass das eine spezielle (paradiesische #6) Sondersituation ist, wahrscheinlich auch in Hafenbecken. 

So im "Wildlife" mit Bäumen oder Packungen aus großen Steinen sieht die Notwendigkeit des Köderrauszerrens schon anders aus, wird man schnell arm von, wenn das nicht klappt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ..., wahrscheinlich auch in Hafenbecken.
> 
> So im "Wildlife" mit Bäumen oder Packungen aus großen Steinen sieht die Notwendigkeit des Köderrauszerrens schon anders aus, wird man schnell arm von, wenn das nicht klappt.



Nee, nee an der Ostsee angel ich nicht in Häfen. Ködergräber kenne ich auch,... da kommt es eben drauf an.


----------



## Tisie (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kai,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> 1000er, 2500er, C3000 (von Chrizzi) - alle das 05er Modell. Ne 3000er 08er Modell soll auch noch dazukommen.


interessant 

@Detlef:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da meine Shamonis aber meist eine Neufettung Motoröl+Fett bekommen haben und damit weitaus besser laufen als neu


Auch sehr interessant |bigeyes ... gibt's dafür ein Rezept? Du hast das sicher schonmal irgendwo beschrieben, bestimmt auch wo Du wie und was schmierst, oder?! Link genügt  ... danke!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Theoretische Frage, wenn man die "Washable-Öffnungen" der Certate/Infinity mit Heißkleber oder Gewebeband verschließt, müsste die Haltbarkeit doch akzeptabel sein.

Mir persönlich kommt die Cardinal 704LX wesentlich robuster und haltbarer vor, als die Daiwa Infinity Q - Deshalb habe ich mir diese auch aus den USA bestellt. Nur leider läuft ne Cardinal um Welten schlechter als ne Infinity. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im harten Ostsee-Einsatz der neueren Daiwas?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Kann es sein, daß Du völlig beratungsresistent bist?
Über das Thema Daiwa im Salzwasser gibt es hier nun wirklich genug Äusserungen von Leuten mit Ahnung.


----------



## Khaane (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Khaane
> 
> Kann es sein, daß Du völlig beratungsresistent bist?
> Über das Thema Daiwa im Salzwasser gibt es hier nun wirklich genug Äusserungen von Leuten mit Ahnung.




Lt. der weitläufigen Meinungen, sind Daiwa Rollen fürs Salzwasser nicht zu gebrauchen und sehr anfällig - Also der letzte Dreck fürs Meeresangeln.

Bleibt also nichts anderes übrig als die Daiwa zu verticken oder nur im Süßwasser zu fischen. 

Evtl. lässt sich aber wie oben gepostet, die Salzwasserresistenz der Daiwas durch das Verschließen der Öffnungen erhöhen - Und dazu gibt es keine Erfahrungsberichte im Forum. #d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann gehe mit guten Vorbild voran und schreibe hinterher ein Bericht.....

mfg Flo


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Sundvogel,
überlege momentan mir eine Cheetah MH zuzulegen. Da ich nur eine Stradic 2500 habe, die aber etwas zu schwer ist, suche ich ein passende 'schöne' Rolle in einer Preislage bis €250,-! 
Mir gefällt die Infinity Q Zaion sehr (aber als 3000 er zu groß und auch zu schwer), das ideale Rollengewicht liegt wohl zwischen 235g (Airity 2508) und 270g (TP 2500 FC) - die neue R'Nessa wäre optisch top, aber leider auch zu schwer. Da mir aber die Airity optisch nicht gefällt und die TP an der Gewichtsgrenze liegt, überlege ich auf Japan-Modelle auszuweichen....z.B. TP 08 oder Sephia! Und da Du eine hast meine Frage...würdest Du sie ohne weieres einer Fireblood vorziehen?? Suche eine dunkle, edle Rolle (schwarz oder grau) die zur Optik der Cheetah passt...hast Du sonst noch nen Tipp? Welche Dealer in J würdest Du empfehlen?
Thanks a lot


----------



## drehteufel (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



greece68 schrieb:


> ...suche ich ein passende 'schöne' Rolle in einer Preislage bis €250,-!....
> Mir gefällt die Infinity Q Zaion sehr (aber als 3000 er zu groß und auch zu schwer)...



Die übersteigt die angepeilte Preisklasse aber deutlich. 
Eine 2500er Certate wäre dann auch eine Überlegung wert, wiegt 250g.


----------



## ivo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



greece68 schrieb:


> ... suche ich ein passende 'schöne' Rolle in einer Preislage bis €250,-! ...



In der Preislage wirds aber schwer.

Hier kannst du mal schauen und hier gibts teilweise auch gebrauchte Rollen.


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, fürchte auch, dass ich etwas drauflegen muss...aber was gibt es denn zwischen Fireblood und IQ Zaion in schwarz/d-grau als 2500er und um 250g?? Die Certate in schwarz wär mal was, und die Infinity Q gibt es nicht als 2500er ( 
Daiwa Luvias? Caldia KIX? TP 08? Help! Gibts nix in schwarz? Doch Cormoran Black Star; ha ;o) !!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sephia 
Presso 

Nur der Preis


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Greece,

da du mich direkt angesprochen hast, bin ich mal so frei. Da ich momentan keine Rolle suche, bin ich allerdings nicht allerbest informiert. 

Die Sephia ist natürlich dunkel und edel, aber das kann ja nicht ernsthaft ein Kriterium sein. Die Sephia und die Fireblood sind weitestgehend baugleich und unterscheiden sich nur in der Spulengröße, wobei die Spulen austauschbar sind. Die Sephia bekommst du für ca. 300 Euro + Versand + 25% Tax und Gebühren, dass heißt du liegst da beim jetzigen Kurs in einem Bereich von ca. 380,- €. Bei der 2500 TP 08 wären es ca. 350,- Euro. Die Sephia wiegt nur 220g, es gibt sie auch in der günsterigen CI4-Version mit 190g als 3000er für ca. 280,- ai.

Die Fireblood gibt es für ca 250,- im Moment in Deutschland, von daher würde ich die Fireblood vorziehen. 

Ich fische vor allem Shimano, weil ich viel im Salzwasser angel und dabei den Komfort einer etwas besseren Rolle zu schätzen weiß.

Die Airity hatte ich letzte Woche in der Hand und habe sie auch kurz gefischt und ich fand sie schmuck. 

Als Händler würde ich Plat oder Bass empfehlen, aber da kennen sich einige hier besser aus.


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Presso? Die gibt aber doch nicht als 2500er, oder? Finde die auch ganz geil, aber eher als leichte Spinnrolle...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Größte ist die Inprimi als 1500, habe nur paar schwarze Rollen genannt.

Für 160€ gib noch ein Daiwa Modell müsste aber gucken wie es heißt irgendwas kompliziertes mit Gekk...

mfg Flo


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sundvogel, danke für die ausführliche Antwort...und natürlich ist die Farbe alleine nicht entscheidend, aber sie muss mir auch gefallen....die Arity ist ne Top Rolle, keine Frage! Die Fireblood für €250,-? Wo denn?? Hat jemand ne Exist Steez Custom oder Steez??


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gekkabin ;o)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann kannst du auch alle anderen Rollen kaufen, wenn du dich für eine Exist interessierst


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



greece68 schrieb:


> Die Fireblood für €250,-?



Bitte bitte, vielmehr, als das ich keinen Plan habe, habe ich nicht gesagt. :m

Bei Moritz in Kaki. Ist wohl een betten weit für dich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, Versehen.... für 289,-, das ist ja spottgünstig. Aber die Daiwa Infinity Q 2000 gibt es für 269,-, dass liegt ja noch nahe bei deinem Limit.


----------



## greece68 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würdest du denn die IQ 2000er auf die Cheetah machen? Ne 2000er auf ne 2,90m Mefo-Rute?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist die Daiwagröße. Das entspricht einer 2500 Shimano.


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls jmd. Interesse hat, ich habe eine brandneue Daiwa Infinity Q3000 bespult mit 10lb PowerPro abzugeben. (kam gerade aus der RMA)

Die Rolle wurde getauscht, nicht repariert oder ähnliches - Also absolut neu.

Garantie noch knapp 23 Monate.

Preis: 200 € inkl. Versand


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Falls jmd. Interesse hat, ich habe eine brandneue Daiwa Infinity Q3000 bespult mit 10lb PowerPro abzugeben. (kam gerade aus der RMA)
> 
> Die Rolle wurde getauscht, nicht repariert oder ähnliches - Also absolut neu.
> 
> ...



Klingt so, als ob Du nicht gerade zufrieden damit bist...


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Klingt so, als ob Du nicht gerade zufrieden damit bist...



Mit dem Tausch ja, aber nach der Ostsee-Odysee habe ich keine Lust mehr auf ne Daiwa. 

Heute ist zudem meine ABU 704LX aus den USA eingetroffen und der vertraue ich mehr.

Wie gesagt, die Daiwa ist mehr was für "Fliegenfänger" und nichts für richtige Angler, die Ihre Rolle auch mal "missbrauchen".:q

Für mich persönlich ist die Cardinal 700LX-Serie, die beste Rollenserie derzeit auf dem Markt. 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte auf eine einsame Insel eine Rolle mit zu nehmen, dann wäre es die Cardinal 700LX, da können mir Certate, Branzino, Stella & Co. gestohlen bleiben.

Die Infinity ist eigentlich (auch uneigentlich )ne super Rolle, extreme Wurfweiten, grandioser Lauf, die beste Schnurwicklung die ich kenne - Aber nichts für mich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du denn schon Branzino, Stella, usw. schon alle gefischt???

mfg Flo


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon Branzino, Stella, usw. schon alle gefischt???
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Die Branzino ist vom Grundprinzip fast baugleich mit der Infinty, das gehärtete Getriebe, die paar Carbon-Applikationen und die 2 Lager mehr, machen den Kohl nicht fett  

Wenn Salzwasser mit Sand an die Rolle kommt, ist die gleich schrott - Dank den Flutluken.

Die Stella & Fireblood sind für den Preis einfach ne Unverschämtheit, habe beide Rollen bereits getestet und die Rollen sind maximal 200 € wert. Selbst ne 200 € Infinity läuft um Welten besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood.
Zudem wirken beide Rollen wie Spielzeug.

Ne Rolle muss robust und extrem zuverlässig sein, bin also eher der Taurus und Penn Slammer-Typ :q

PS: Evtl. wäre die Saltiga was für mich, aber die habe ich noch nicht testen können.
Das ist noch ne richtige Daiwa, nicht dieser Mädchenkram 







Quellle: http://i13.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/28/38/9733_1.JPG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Probiers doch mal mit einer Daiwa 6500er Dogfight oder Shimano Stella 20000 FA...
Van Staal soll auch sehr robuste Rollen bauen 

lg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Auch sehr interessant |bigeyes ... gibt's dafür ein Rezept? Du hast das sicher schonmal irgendwo beschrieben, bestimmt auch wo Du wie und was schmierst, oder?! Link genügt  ... danke!


Angelpraxis Jan. oder Feb.07, eine von beiden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Khaane,

bisher fand ich Deine Postings hier zu Rollen und Deiner Versuchen und Erkenntnissen nur seltsam, aber Dein letzts Posting ist echt süß...

Deine Erfahrungen mit einer Rolle von Daiwa und Probekurbeln an einer Shimano befähigen Dich also, die verschiedenen Modelle dieser Hersteller umfassend zu beurteilen und die beste Rollenserie der Welt zu kühren?

Geil...


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Stella & Fireblood sind für den Preis einfach ne Unverschämtheit, habe beide Rollen bereits getestet und die Rollen sind maximal 200 € wert. Selbst ne 200 € Infinity läuft um Welten besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood.
> Zudem wirken beide Rollen wie Spielzeug.


solche pauschalen "das ist um Welten besser" oder "das ist total ..." finde ich immer wenig hilfreich :g ... willst Du festlegen, wieviel eine Rolle wirklich "wert" ist? Wie kommst Du denn auf die 200€? Interessiert mich wirklich! In welchen konkreten Details ist denn eine Infinity so viel besser, als eine Fireblood oder Stella? Bez. der waschbaren Salzwasserfestigkeit wohl nicht, oder?! 

Abgesehen davon glaube ich fest daran, daß Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis regulieren und da scheint es anscheinend auch bei den teureren Shimanos wie Fireblood und Stella einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu geben 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Manchmal denk ich Du kommst von nem anderen Stern.
Die Infinity soll besser laufen als ne Stella.
Das geht aber auch nur, wenn Du das Stellagetriebe wieder mit Sand vollgeschmissen hast.
Das die Daiwas robuster sind ist klar, aber besser laufen tun sie mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Angelpraxis Jan. oder Feb.07, eine von beiden.



Danke #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das ist noch ne richtige Daiwa, nicht dieser Mädchenkram
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/28/38/9733_1.JPG


Klar, das ist kein Mädchenkram, aber auch keine feine Spinnrolle, besonders bei Daiwa Silver 4000C oder 7000C. Ich habe 3 Stück 2600C, aber lieber umgebaut und getuned, lautlose Rücklaufsperre z.B., Bremse verbessern - denn das ist lange nicht der Level der heutigen guten Daiwa-Bremsen, vor allem als Spinnrolle viel zu schwer. 500-600-700g #d

Du mußt Dich schon entscheiden, ob Du eine Kranwinde und/oder Mauerabbruchswerkzeug haben willst, oder ne feine leichte möglichst unmerkliche fast verschwindene Hightech-Spinnrolle. 
Für die meisten ist die Antwort eigentlich klar. :g

Auch einige der heftigsten HE-Tacklefetischisten #h verwenden übrigens immer noch so Shakespeare Sigmas und Daiwa Silvers u.a. für das Ansitzfischen,  aber nur da wo die Rolle liegt.


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kritik über Kritik - Völlig berechtigt. |bla:

Die Stella und Fireblood laufen schon sehr gut, aber ne Infinity/Certate läuft ein ganzes Stück gleichmäßiger. 

Der Knauf und die Kurbel der Daiwa sind wiederrum schlechter als bei Shimano, was den Lauf wieder negativ beeinflusst.

Das Sperrlager ist ebenfalls schlechter, ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Infinity besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood ist - Ich behaupte aber, dass die ultraleicht Rollen von Shimano und Daiwa ihr Geld nicht wert sind. (Stella/Fireblood, Branzino/Certate/Infinity)

Wer 200-500 € für diese Rollen ausgeben möchte, der soll es gerne tun - Ich bin nicht bereit für diese Rollen das Geld auf den Tisch zu legen.

Wenn die Rollen wirklich extrem solide und wertig verarbeitet wären, dann würde ich das Geld sogar gerne auf den Tisch legen.

Ne gut laufende Cardinal 700LX ist für mich mit Abstand die Rolle mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältnis und ganz wichtig!

Sie kann mehr wegstecken als die oben genannten Rollen.:q

Wer eine etwas smoothere und kraftvollere Bremse benötigt, kann immer noch für 140 € ne Tica Taurus kaufen und die kann in fast allen Punkten mit den teuren Shimano/Daiwa-Rollen mithalten.

PS: Wo ist bei ner Stella bitte 500 € Wertarbeit versteckt?
      Bei einer Van-Staal weiss der Kunde, dass er Qualität vor sich hat.

*Solide Qualität:*





Quelle: http://www.anglerscenter.com/Merchandise/Reels/Van Staal/VSB150G.jpg

*Japanische GAYsha-Rolle:*





Quelle: http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/data/media/234/shimano-stellaFD.jpg

*Faires Preisleistung-Verhältnis für 140 €:*






Quelle: http://www.conzadoripescasport.com/foto_prodotti/mutau3.jpg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Probiers doch mal mit einer Daiwa 6500er Dogfight oder Shimano Stella 20000 FA...
> Van Staal soll auch sehr robuste Rollen bauen
> 
> lg Flo



Auch Fin-Nor hilft dir gerne, mal schnell 1,5kg Stahl an deine Rute zu schrauben


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kritik über Kritik - Völlig berechtigt. |bla:
> 
> Die Stella und Fireblood laufen schon sehr gut, aber ne Infinity/Certate läuft ein ganzes Stück gleichmäßiger.
> 
> ...



Die Van Staal und die Taurus sind aber nicht gerade Leichtgewichte oder? 
Von mir aus muss eine Spinnrolle keine 500g wiegen, wo bleibt denn da der Spaß, gerade, wo es heutzutage auch um Ausgewogenheit und Leichtigkeit geht?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bei einer Van-Staal weiss der Kunde, dass er Qualität vor sich hat.



Warum denn bitte das? Hast du von Dingern mal das Wickelbild gesehen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Uli zitiert öfter mal den Dieter Nuhr, oder?
> 
> Uli it's your turn :q



Nein, nein, ich als alter Sozialromantiker finde ja Konsumkritik ganz gut.





Khaane schrieb:


> Die Branzino ist vom Grundprinzip fast baugleich mit der Infinty, das gehärtete Getriebe, die paar Carbon-Applikationen und die 2 Lager mehr, machen den Kohl nicht fett



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! Du hast das Daiwaprinzip verstanden! Ich würden sagen hier ist mal ein Glückwunsch angebracht für einen korrekt durchgeführten intellektuellen Salto Mortale!

Wenn du jetzt noch erkennst, dass Shimano das ähnlich macht - allerdings in zwei Baureihen differenziert - dann verneige ich huldvoll mein schlichtes Haupt.




Khaane schrieb:


> Die Stella & Fireblood sind für den Preis einfach ne Unverschämtheit, habe beide Rollen bereits getestet und die Rollen sind maximal 200 € wert. Selbst ne 200 € Infinity läuft um Welten besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood.
> Zudem wirken beide Rollen wie Spielzeug.



Ich bin jetzt erstmal nach oben zu meinen Rollen gerast und habe meine Stella, meine Infinity und meine Sephia/Fireblood panisch Probe gedreht.

Puuuuuuh, Glück gehabt, die kleine 2500 Sephia, die jetzt gut 2 Jahre Salzwasser, Bellyboat, Norwegen, etliche große Fische und übelstes unsachgemäßes Hängerlösen mitgemacht hat, läuft immer noch seidig und weich. Nix von vonzeitigem Verfall zu spüren, naja ich habe sie ja auch letzte Woche zum zweiten Mal geölt und gefettet. 

Dann schnell die Stella, die mit großen geschleppten Wobblern, daran hängenden Hechten die planlos vom nichtangel-Tom einfach rangekurbelt wurden, fertig werden mußte. Die auch beim Gufieren keine Mucken zeigt. Die Salzwasser erträgt und die sogar den Sand erträgt in den sie von meiner lieber lesenden Freundin am Strand gelegt wird. 

Hach, wieder Glück gehabt!!! Immer noch der gleiche smoothe Lauf, die Topverlegung und auch die Bremse geht noch!!!! Mal eben gegen die Infinity gehalten - fast identischer Lauf, naja die Daiwa ist neu, gleiches Wickelbild, aber die Stella gewinnt wegen des Knaufes. 

Aber das, - das ist mir echt egal.

Khaane, ich finde dich großartig.:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Uli: #6

@Khaane:

erst: 





Khaane schrieb:


> Selbst ne 200 € Infinity läuft um Welten besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood.
> Zudem wirken beide Rollen wie Spielzeug.



dann: 





Khaane schrieb:


> ... ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Infinity besser als ne Stella oder Fireblood ist ...



|kopfkrat ... Du machst Dich unglaubwürdig!



Khaane schrieb:


> Ne gut laufende Cardinal 700LX ist für mich mit Abstand die Rolle mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältnis und ganz wichtig!
> 
> Sie kann mehr wegstecken als die oben genannten Rollen.:q
> 
> Wer eine etwas smoothere und kraftvollere Bremse benötigt, kann immer noch für 140 € ne Tica Taurus kaufen und die kann in fast allen Punkten mit den teuren Shimano/Daiwa-Rollen mithalten.


Wie lange fischst Du die Cardinal und die Tica denn schon?

Und wieviele hochwertige Shimanos und Daiwas hast Du in der Zeit geschrottet, während Deine Tica und die Cardinal tapfer durchgehalten haben?

Ach so, stimmt ja, Du hast die Cardinal erst heute bekommen ... alles klar 

In diesem Sinne ... weitermachen! #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habt ja alle Recht, ich hole mir nächste Woche auch ne 3000er Branzino und gehe dann damit auf der Ostsee Spinnfischen auf Dorsch - Mal sehen wann die 500 € schrottreif sind.

Gebe der Rolle maximal 20 Einsätze - Dann ist die Rolle ausgelutscht wie ne fabrikfrische Daiwa Procaster.....:v

@ Tisie

Die 706LX habe ich über 50 Mal beim schweren Spinnfischen auf Dorsch und beim Makrelenfischen im Einsatz gehabt - Keinerlei Verschleiss.
Das sind dann aber vernünftige 70/80iger Doubletten und keine 50iger Kinderdorsche...
Die Daiwa war nach dem ersten Einsatz schrottreif 

PS: Beim Dorschfischen muss die Rolle ca. 50 Fische die Nacht hochziehen.........die ruht sich nicht aus, wie manch andere Stella oder Irmgard-Rolle etc...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Daiwa war nach dem ersten Einsatz schrottreif



Die geduschte und panierte Daiwa???

Ich habe hier noch eine alte 6000er Symetre liegen, die dürfte deinen Gewichts- und Qualitätsansprüchen entsprechen.

Jetzt mal im Ernst Khaane, entweder du rauchst echt ein derbes Zeug oder du bist so eine Art Rollen-Farina. 

Wie auch immer ich finde es sehr amüsant, allerdings habe ich ein bißchen Sorge das dieser Thread wegen deiner Postings ins "Anglerlatein und Gelaber" verschoben wird.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du dei Morethan auch 1 Minute unterwasser tauchst bestimmt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Achja, die Symetre vermache ich dir für 75,- + Porto. Das ist ein Angebot oder?


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Khaane,

wenn Deine Cardinal das mitmacht und immernoch gut läuft, ist das doch super. Ich bezweifle aber, daß eine Stella gleicher Größe bzw. Gewichtsklasse in der Zeit Schrott wäre. Die Diskussion hatten wir erst vor kurzem und es gibt genug Videos, auf denen die Stellas unter härtesten Bedingungen im Salzwasser gefischt werden. Es gibt auch einen Boardi hier, der mit TwinPower und Stella ab Größe 5000 regelmäßig Thunfische drillt.

Und Uli's Aussage bez. der Symetre kann ich bestätigen: meine beiden alten Symetre (3000 und 4000) tun's auch seit Jahren zuverlässig.

Mal noch eine andere Frage: weiß einer zufällig, ob die Aspire Made in Japan ist?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Mal noch eine andere Frage: weiß einer zufällig, ob die Aspire Made in Japan ist?
> 
> Danke & Gruß, Matthias



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Und Uli's Aussage bez. der Symetre kann ich bestätigen: meine beiden alten Symetre (3000 und 4000) tun's auch seit Jahren zuverlässig.
> 
> Mal noch eine andere Frage: weiß einer zufällig, ob die Aspire Made in Japan ist?
> 
> Danke & Gruß, Matthias



Keine Ahnung aber eine 3000er Symetre habe ich auch noch. Die ist eigentlich auch noch top, nur die Plastikspule mit Metallkante ist aus heutiger Sicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Khaane (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.



Soweit ich mich erinnere steht dort auf dem Rollenfuß "Aspire Japan" - Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.

Bei Shimano kann ich noch keine genauen Aussagen treffen, evtl. lass ich mich noch überreden, eine der teureren Shimanos zu testen.

Von allen Shimanos gefällt mir die Aspire auch am besten, die scheint zumindest robust zu sein. 

PS: Aber die Washable-Daiwas sind bei mir unten durch.


----------



## Tisie (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.


ich habe eben erfahren, daß auf dem Karton der Aspire Made in Japan steht 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber eine 3000er Symetre habe ich auch noch. Die ist eigentlich auch noch top, nur die Plastikspule mit Metallkante ist aus heutiger Sicht ungewöhnlich.


Und erstaunlicherweise eine 3000er mit 4000er Körper (leider auch 4000er Gewicht). Die Spule finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, wobei das der krasse Gegensatz zu der Spulenform der Daiwas ist (lang und schmal VS. kurz und breit).



Khaane schrieb:


> PS: Aber die Washable-Daiwas sind bei mir unten durch.


Meine Caldia X überzeugt mich auch nicht so, die geht wohl zurück.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ne gut laufende Cardinal 700LX ist für mich mit Abstand die Rolle mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältnis und ganz wichtig!



Ähhh????? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das Ding läuft doch total schranzig, wie alle Abu-Rollen, die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte. :q

Die würde ich nichtmal fischen, wenn man sie mir schenken würde.

Das Bremssystem bei den Abus ist ja wohl auch total minderwertig, wenn man es mit High-Class-Shimanos und Daiwas vergleicht. Nee danke, aber viel Spass mit der Rolle, kannst ja nochmal schreiben ob sie wirklich so gut war, wenn du sie 2 Jahre lang im Einsatz hattest.



Khaane schrieb:


> Von allen Shimanos gefällt mir die Aspire auch am besten, die scheint zumindest robust zu sein.



Gleiche Bauart wie Stella, Fireblood und evtl. noch Japan-TP. Die ist auch nicht robuster (man sieht wie viel du von Shamoni-Rollen verstehst... |uhoh.

Warum mußt du hier eigentlich so mächtig auf die K... hauen??? Fisch erstmal ein paar Rollen ausgiebig und über Jahre, dann kannst du von mir aus behaupten was du willst.

Ist zwar recht amüsant, aber teilweise lehnst du dich soweit aus dem Fenster, daß du schon keinen Bodenkontakt mehr hast. :q


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Khaane

um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich deine provokannten Postings nicht so ganz (Mädchenrolle usw)

Es gibt wohl auch einige Leute die Daiwas im Salzwasser fischen, bei der richtigen Pflege und sorgsamen Einsatz funktioniert das sicher auch. Die Daiwas aber derart abzuqualifizieren ist einfach nur..... Es gibt ja nicht nur Brandungsangler und für die Süßwasserfischerei sind die Rollen ohne Einschränkungen geeignet.

Was den Lauf zwischen Fireblood und Infinity betrifft muß ich dir recht geben, als am Dienstag meine Fireblood aus Japan kam war ich auch etwas überrascht das die Infinity nen ticken sanfter läuft, vielleicht hab ich auch ein schlechteres Modell erwischt, sollte aber in dieser Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. Um das zu betonen die Rolle läuft immer noch sehr sauber und schön aber halt nicht so wie die Infinity.

Mag aber auch am etwas anderen Getriebekonzept der Shimanos liegen, die höherpreisigen Shimanos scheinen aber auch nach 1-2 Jahren Belastung nicht nachzulassen was man wohl nicht ganz außer acht lassen sollte, bei so mancher anderen Rolle bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.....


Das Rollengewicht ist auch ein Punkt den man nicht außer acht lassen sollte, man kann sich ja auch mit einer Seilwinde ans Wasser stellen, die ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen aber ob das Spass macht...?


@ Tisie,

was gefällt dir an der Caldia nicht ? 

Hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine und der Lauf war eigentlich sehr gut, überrascht war ich bloß davon das im Schnurlaufröllchen kein Kugellager verbaut war. 

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti

Die Fireblood läuft sich noch ein, das wird bald besser.

Khaane trägt zwar sehr zur allgemeinen Erheiterung bei, aber eigentlich ist das nur Spam was er so von sich gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und nützen tut Spam keinem was. :g

Interessant aber was Slotti feststellt, und ein paar mal auch woanders stand: Selbst diese Rollenklasse von Shimano ist nicht immer perfekt montiert und geschmiert, wobei man das von Preisklassen wie Aspire FA oder Fireblood nun nicht erwarten würde. Ein Tröpfchen nachschmieren hat schon öfter was gebracht, mit dem Ölfläschchen ... 

Wichtig festzuhalten bleibt für mich, dass es grundsätzliche und fundamentale Unterschiede bei Spinnrollen gibt. Fiel mir auch gerade bei dieser Suche zu einer derben und robusten Meeresspinnrolle wieder auf. |rolleyes

Es gibt fundamentale technische Unterschiede bei den Rollen, einige mit Spielereien drin, andere auf robust gebaut. Eben wie ein Straßensportwagen im Vergleich zu einem Landrover. Kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, jedes dieser Geräte ist spezifisch ausgelegt und hat seine Vorteile, und daraus natürlich auch seine Nachteile. 

Rollen mit Wormshaft sind empfindlicher als die ohne. Das hat sogar VanStaal begriffen, das WS-Modell ist ja doch schnell verschwunden, obwohl gerade da mal der WS sehr groß ausgelegt war. Das aktuelle Modell hat - wie sie auf ihren Webseiten auch stolz zeig(t)en  - einen einfachen Dampflokmitnehmer für die stationäre Spulenachse, noch nicht mal ein Excenterrad dazwischen. Simplicity at max, klar dass das haltbarer ist. Allerdings wird das mit der Verlegekurve so ohne Kurvenausgleich immer ein Problem bleiben, Ausgleichskurven in Form der S-Curve oder EOS oder Daiwas Silent Crosswicklung sind bewährt und verlegen gleichmäßig. Das Einsatzziel ist dann wohl auch weniger eine Wurfrolle.

Nächtes Gebiet: Leichtbau, extremer Leichtbau, Magnesiumgehäuse u.a.
Das hat klare Vorteile im zu haltenden Gewicht, begrenzt aber auch die zu verdauenden Kräfte, die mangels Masse nicht so folgenlos bleiben wie bei einer viel dickeren Rolle. Aus Magnesium gebaute Rollen wie Stella FB/FD, Fireblood, TP MG, Technium MG sind eine eigene Gattung, eine hochgezüchtete eigene Gattung: Ein paar Zehner Gramm werden eingespart, die Rolle luftig leichter, macht Spaß. Dafür kann die Resistenz nicht so hoch sein wie bei einer Gestaltung aus Aluminiumguß, welcher im Vergleich mehr verträgt. Entweder leicht oder robust.

Daiwa und Washable: Im 2008er Katalog steht es klar: Die Lächer sind drin, damit man die Rolle folgenlos abspülen kann, also das beim äußeren Spülen in Spalten eingedrungene Wasser ablaufen und die Rolle komplett austrocknen kann, so beschreiben sie das. Das ist insofern richtig, als das stehendes Sumpfwasser in einer Rolle den schnellen Gammeltod bedeutet. Nur eben sehr schade, dass sie damit auch dem Eindringen und möglichen Tauchaktionen sehr bescheiden etwas entgegen zu setzen haben. 
Es muss aber wohl wichtig sein, dass ansonsten zu viele Rollen vergammelt waren.

Dann der Kunststoffrotor, mal wieder im Kommen. Für den Hersteller sind das mindestens 2 Vorteile: Einmal billiger zu montieren, denn in Kunststoffe kann man selbstschneidende Kunststoffschrauben einfach eindrehen, spart sich ein spezielles Gewindebohren. Leider sieht das mit öfteren Rein+Rausdrehen der Schrauben sehr schlecht aus. Zum Zweiten ergibt ein Kunststoffrotor eine elastischere Stelle, eine Feder sozusagen, die harte Schläge - über Geflechtschnur die Regel - auf die Rolle abfängt. Wenn zuviele Rollen durch die Härte des Systems, harte Rute - harte Schnur - harte Metallrolle in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, dann suchen sie nach Abhife. Das ergibt aber wiederum einen anderen Typ Rolle, einen der sicherer gegen Mißhandlungen ist, sicherer gegen Dummheiten. Jemand der bisher mit starken Metallkonstruktionen gut klargekommen ist, wird das nicht begrüßen. Anderen wird es helfen ihre Rolle nicht in einem Jahr kaputt zu fahren. Hier ist es auch wieder: Eule und Nachtigall, was braucht man?

Wenn man Vergleiche über verschiedene Rollengattungen ohne ein klares Anforderungsprofil zeiht, tut man allen Rollen unrecht, ist das wie stochern im Nebel.

Es geht doch eher darum, für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck die optimale Rolle unter Einhaltung möglichst vieler (aller) Parameter zu finden, dem Zweck entsprechend ein Funktions- und Komfortoptimum zu finden. 

Die Hersteller bieten aus diesen Gründen vielfältige und unterschiedliche Produkte an, auch wenn sie in scheinbarer Blöd+Blindheit manchmal selber in ihrer Werbung und Lobhudelei das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren. :g 
Trotzdem ist es wichtig, und genügend real ermittelte Infos für Eignungen und Nichteignungen sind dem Suchenden doch verfügbar ... :m


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und nützen tut Spam keinem was. :g
> 
> Interessant aber was Slotti feststellt, und ein paar mal auch woanders stand: Selbst diese Rollenklasse von Shimano ist nicht immer perfekt montiert und geschmiert, wobei man das von Preisklassen wie Aspire FA oder Fireblood nun nicht erwarten würde. Ein Tröpfchen nachschmieren hat schon öfter was gebracht, mit dem Ölfläschchen ...
> 
> ...


 

Das ist doch mal wieder ein Wort :m


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry, da Ihr euch so intensiv mit Rollen befasst,schreibe ich das mal hier hin.
Übersetzung der Rollen: Wenn ich mir die Modelle so anschaue, haben die alle mindestens 5 plus.
Um viel Kraft zu übertragen, sollte doch aber eine Übersetzung von 3 zu 1 viel besser sein. Oder liege ich da völlig daneben?
Gruß A.


----------



## NoSaint (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Was den Lauf zwischen Fireblood und Infinity betrifft muß ich dir recht geben, als am Dienstag meine Fireblood aus Japan kam war ich auch etwas überrascht das die Infinity nen ticken sanfter läuft, vielleicht hab ich auch ein schlechteres Modell erwischt, sollte aber in dieser Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. Um das zu betonen die Rolle läuft immer noch sehr sauber und schön aber halt nicht so wie die Infinity.




das ist anfangs mit der Fireblood normal, die wird noch viel weicher, meine ist jetzt, nach ein paar Monaten einsatz, sehr sehr viel weicher, im Lauf als am Anfang.


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, da Ihr euch so intensiv mit Rollen befasst,schreibe ich das mal hier hin.
> Übersetzung der Rollen: Wenn ich mir die Modelle so anschaue, haben die alle mindestens 5 plus.
> Um viel Kraft zu übertragen, sollte doch aber eine Übersetzung von 3 zu 1 viel besser sein. Oder liege ich da völlig daneben?
> Gruß A.


 
Ja mehr Kraft könntest du damit übertragen, aber beim z.B. Rapfenspinnen würde dir der Arm abfallen. Ne kleine Übersetzung brauchst du eigentlich nur bei Rollen für grosse Fische und schwere Gewichte. Je grösser die Rolle desto kleiner wird normalerweise auch die Übersetzung. Die Stradic z.B. hat in den kleineren Modellen eine sehr hohe Übersetzung und ist trotzdem relativ Robust.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

gehe zwar wegen Mangel an Gelegenheit nicht Rapfenangeln,
da hast Du Recht mit dem Arm. 
Nur sind wir doch dann da, was AngelDet geschrieben hat
Die Rolle sollte an ihrem Einsatzzweck definiert werden.
Und gerade beim Hechtspinnen kann etwas mehr an Kraft ja 
nicht schaden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

shimano differenzier deswegen nach oben und unten bei einigen Rollen - HG (High Gear) and PG (Power Gear)


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und gerade beim Hechtspinnen kann etwas mehr an Kraft ja nicht schaden.



Ist aber auch nicht erforderlich, weil du ja Hecht anders als Zander mehr über die Rute drillst. Zumindest mache ich das so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und gerade beim Hechtspinnen kann etwas mehr an Kraft ja
> nicht schaden.


Die Kraft bekommst Du z.B. auch über eine längere Kurbel.
Aus irgendeinem mir noch nicht genau klaren aber seit über 30 Jahren beobachteten Faktor sind Übersetzungen von 4.6:1 bis 4.8:1 am besten für eine Stationärrolle und die Effizienz, das ist die Übersetzung, die viele gute gelobte Rollen haben und hatten. Schau mal was die Aspire FA hat. 
Alles darüber ist Schnellgang, alles darunter extra langsam mit Zusatzkraft, manchmal nützlich. Darunter gehen braucht man eigentlich nicht, aber man kann höher gehen. Und zwischen längerer und kürzerer Kurbel wählen. Eine Stradic mit kurzen Doppelkurbelarmen hat viel weniger Einzugskraft beim Kurbeln, aber dafür geht es bei moderaten Kurbelbewegungen trotzdem schnell. Das ist mehr für das Einholen von loser Schnur, nicht gegen große Kräfte. Lange wurde gelehrt, dass man mit Stationärrollen pumpen muss. Das gilt für Schneckengetriebe im Haupt+Nebengetriebe(WS) und hohe Übersetzungen, es gibt aber auch Rollen, bei denen braucht man das gar nicht. Ein großer und manchmal wichtiger Unterschied.

Der Mensch selber setzt mit seiner Mechanik=Physis ein Limit, der kann [EDIT: an der Angelrolle erbringen ] weder besonders schnell, noch besonders stark, noch höhere Kräfte besonders lange.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Modelle so anschaue, haben die alle mindestens 5 plus.



Dazu kommt, dass die meisten Shimanorollen in 4000er Größe, also zum Hechtangeln eher bei 4,6-4,8:1 liegen. Deine Beobachtung ist so nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel
stimmt, da hat sich mein Hirn zumindest bei Shimano getrübt

nur ich war/ bin mehr so rangegangen:
Geringe Übersetzung mehr Kraft so wie Multi.
Der längere Hebel bringt es ja auch nur, wenn das die Rolle insgesamt mitmacht 
Je geringer die Übersetzung, desto weniger kleine, sondern doch eher größere Zähne, damit haltbarer.
Aber mein Technikverstand ist da nicht gerade im 
Kfz-.ingenieursbereich angesiedelt
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@AngelDet
lies mal Deinen letzten Satz als Nichtangler#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geht ja schließlich um Angelrollen. 

Bei den Einzugkräften darf halt nicht vergessen werden, dass man die meiste Zeit viel Schnur leer einholt und nur wenige Zeit hart drillt. Wenn man da "unendlich" lange beim leer einholen kurbeln muss, ist das hochgradig an den Nerven zehrend.

Die Handgangschaltung für große Stationärrollen zumindest wird wohl irgendwann mal kommen.


----------



## Nick_A (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Handgangschaltung für große Stationärrollen zumindest wird wohl irgendwann mal kommen.




Sag blos, Dir ist eine Neuerung auf dem Markt entgangen :q 

2-Gang-Spinnrolle

Aber, aber |rolleyes

Wobei mir die Lösung von einer verlässlicheren Marke lieber gewesen wäre :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht entgangen, aber auch noch keine verläßlichen Infos über die Tauglichkeit.
Bisher hat sich WFT bei den Rollen nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, alleine die nicht vorhandene Webseite, selbst die Vermarktung alter Marken (Ryobi, Penn) läßt was von dem früheren Charme vermissen, also ist Skepsis angbracht - wie Du ja schon anmerkst. 

Mit ner Automatikschaltung kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden (ABU,Avet), dann schon lieber rein manuell, aber mal sehen wie das an- und rüberkommt. ca. 940g , bischen viel für Freihand im Stehen.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Mensch selber setzt mit seiner Mechanik=Physis ein Limit, der kann weder besonders schnell, noch besonders stark, noch höhere Kräfte besonders lange.


Klar geht das!


----------



## Nick_A (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit ner Automatikschaltung kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden (ABU,Avet), dann schon lieber rein manuell, aber mal sehen wie das an- und rüberkommt. ca. 940g , bischen viel für Freihand im Stehen.




Ähämmmm, Det .....

Abu hat ein paar Automatik-Mulit´s, jupp .... aber Det, eine AVET mit Automatik ?!?!? 

Die gibt es nicht !!! #d #d

Und noch was:

Warum sollten denn 940g "ein bischen viel" sein ?!?

Eine obenliegende Kilo-Multi (und davon gibt es viele...insbesondere auch die 2-Gang-Versionen) ist ja wohl schwerer zu handeln als eine untenhängende Stationärrolle.

Und auch eine Dogfight ist kein Leichtgewicht (auch wenn die WFT sicher nicht mal in die Nähe der Dogfight kommt! )


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pikepauly schrieb:


> der mensch selber setzt mit seiner mechanik=physis ein limit, der kann weder besonders schnell, noch besonders stark, noch höhere kräfte besonders lange.
> 
> 
> Klar geht das!



Angeber!!!


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die meiste Zeit beim Spinnfischen hole ich eigentlich keine leere Schnur ein, 
sondern den ausgeworfenen Köder.
Nun geht es zumindest mir so, dass ich eher kurzzeitig schneller..... kurbeln kann, als mich die ganze Zeit zu beherrschen um langsam.... zu drehen. 
Zumindest auf Hecht praktiziere ich kein Speedpilken
Gruß A.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angler1996
Das ist sicher bei den meisten Anglern so, wie bei Dir beschrieben.
Bei mir auch, deshalb bin ich auch ab von den Stradic die ich früher viel geangelt habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, geht mir oft auch so, es ist recht schwer sich zum Langsamkurbeln zu zwingen. 
Aber Ködereinholen ist nicht wie Drillen oder am Hänger Zerren, sondern nur einfach einholen, und beim Gufieren/Jiggen wirklich sehr viel leer, auch Blinker machen wenig Zug. Das meinte ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Warum sollten denn 940g "ein bischen viel" sein ?!?
> 
> Und auch eine Dogfight ist kein Leichtgewicht (auch wenn die WFT sicher nicht mal in die Nähe der Dogfight kommt! )


Wir müssen wohl auch mal Gewichtsklasse(n) definieren. 

So ohne gemütlich im Boot zu sitzen und die Rolle auf dem Schoss zu haben oder sie irgendwie abgelegt zu haben, wären mir 940g einfach zuviel. 
Das ist eine gemütliche Bootsangelei, wo man das Gerät nicht weit schleppen muss, nicht herumwandert, im Wasser watet usw.

Wenn es stehend und zu Fuß an den Fisch geht, möchte ich möglichst wenig Gewicht tragen - aber schon soviel wie für den Einsatz nötig, und ich habe bisher herausgelesen, dass es den meisten so geht, ob im Süßwasser oder Salzwasser. Da wird schon über 250g oder 280g oder 300g erbittert gefeilscht. 

Was ist denn noch eine Fußgängster-taugliche Wanderspinnrolle?
Ich sage mal 400 bis 500g, je nach Gerätebalance.


----------



## Khaane (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt auf die Situation an und die Getriebequalität, wer mal in der Andrift oder auf Hornis - Bzw. Speedpilken betreibt der wird die High-Speed Getriebe zu schätzen wissen.

Wenn die Rolle im heimischen Tümpel eingesetzt wird, so braucht man wohl kein High-Speed Getriebe.

Bei aktivem Speedjiggen mit Assist-Hooks oder großen Gummis, da macht ne Washable-Daiwa oder ne billige Shimano ganz schnell die Grätsche.

Für die heimischen Portionsforellen werden die Rollen aber noch reichen. |supergri


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Boardie DRU hat mir eben das 2009er Daiwa Programm per Email geschickt.

mann mann mann jetzt hab ich mich schon wieder verguckt....

Ich sag nur Daiwa R`Nessa

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rollen/daiwa-angelrollen/daiwa-rnessa-real-four-konzept.htm

@Angelspezi82 wäre die nix?


----------



## DRU (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die würd sich Klasse machen an: goldenen Zierwicklungen mit Gold Cermet Ringen und evtl goldene Diamantwicklung:g

Aber auch an anderen Combos könnt sie ganz hüsch rüber kommen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Druckknopfspule ist geil, das war einer der klasse Vorzüge der alten DAM Quick 1000 und der Shakespeare Ambidex, kein Gefummel mit der Bremsschraube - die außerdem relativ leicht mal verloren geht, und die Sache geht wirklich um einiges schneller. Ganz alte Sache, vor 30 Jahren bei den besseren Rollen Standard. :g
Außerdem bremst ein großer Kreisring sogar exakter, wenn die Mitte fehlt. Interessiert aber wohl nur die Viel-Spulentauscher. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das wieder durchsetzt, und wundere mich, dass viele Dinge wahr werden, die ich hier in den letzten Monaten als Forderung schrieb. |kopfkrat 

Ansonsten ist das eigentlich 'ne Caldia Black Edition, ist ja sehr nett :k, aber dafür zu teuer. Muss man noch mit warten. :q


----------



## Leski (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht echt toll aus das Röllchen,ich hoff die testet bald jemand:q

Werd mir sie auf jeden Fall mal angucken sobald sie bei uns im Angelladen vorrätig ist.Hab letzt mal die Daiwa Airity mal begrabscht(diese ultra leichte Rolle),naja ist nicht so mein Fall.
Ez mal ne frage hatte ihr bei den Daiwa-Rollen schon mal das problem das sich die geflochtene in den Ansatz des Air-Balls geschnitten hatte,immerhin is es ja nicht so wie bei Shimano das der Bügel aus einem Stück ist,das andere ist natürlich das bei den Daiwa-Rollen der Bügel durch das das er hol ist natürlich viel mehr aushält.Hab mich deswegen für ne Shimano entschieden..|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das eigentlich 'ne Caldia Black Edition, ist ja sehr nett :k, aber dafür zu teuer. Muss man noch mit warten. :q



abwarten

die Caldia hat ein Kunstoffrotor und am Schnurlaufröllchen kein Kugellager , wenn die R`Nessa diese beiden Sachen hat wäre das schon ein + gegenüber der Caldia-X


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Haste prinzipiell recht, da aber die neue Infinity-Z das auch nicht hat, und mehr als 100 EUR dazu kostet, wird das kaum drin sein, würde die Produkthierarchie verletzen.  

Ein Kugellager dort durch ein gut gleitendes PE-Lager o.ä. zu ersetzen ist auch eine Verbesserung, keine Verschlechterung, meine Ambidex-Schnurlaufröllchenlager mit einer Teflonhülse taten das immer gut, jahrzehntelang und immer noch, kein Verschleiß, kein Ärger, kein Gammel, einmal durchputzen und alles wieder wie neu. Und die Schnurlaufröllchen sind da vom Durchmesser noch viel kleiner gewesen, ein neues Röllchen mit dem recht großen Durchmesser geht dann noch besser. Ich finde es sehr positiv, wenn von dem Kugellagertünnef wieder etwas zurück gedreht wird, mehr Robustheit dabei raus kommt.

So eine Rolle braucht genau 3 Kugellager, eins für den Rotor, 2 fürs Großrad links und rechts. Dann ein One-Way Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager. Verbessern kann man für sehr starke Rollen die Festigkeit mit einem zweiten Kugellager für dem Rotor (wie bei Slammer), und für dem Luxus eins in den Kurbelknauf. Alles darüber ist Tünnef, und langsam laufende Kugellager sind schlechter dran als Gleitlager. Eine Version mit nur einem Kugellager am Rotor, und den Rest mit kräftigen PE-Lagerblöcken wäre einfach machbar, hab ich öfter gebaut, dann hätte man damit schon mal eine viel robustere Küstenrolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Det
> wie oft tauscht man denn eine Spule? Bei meiner Angelei kommt das zumindest äußerst selten vor. Und wenn, darf das gerne mal 30sec dauern ...


Bei mir manchmal häufiger, ich wechsle schon mal regulär 3 verschiedene Schnüre, je nach Köderspektrum. Was immer wieder vorkommt, ist dünne 18er Mono für Spinner, 14er Geflecht grün für Wobbler und größeres Blech, 17er Geflecht gelb wenn es runter zum Gufieren und Bodenkontakt geht. Ich nehme oft nur einen Beutel Ersatzspulen mit, kann mich dem Köderspektrum gut anpassen. Die Reserve ist bisher eher unwichtig gewesen - passiert einfach nichts mit den bewährten Schnüren. :g
Die Beschreibung mit der "Bremseneinstellung beim Wechseln lassen" ist Dummfug |znaika:: Die Bremse muss nach dem Fischen eh gelockert werden, sonst drücken sich die Scheiben ein und sie wird schlecht. Das macht den Unterschiede zwischen schnellem Bremsentod oder 30 Jahre 1a. Das taugt höchstens, wenn man sie direkt vor dem Fischen mit der Federwaage voreinstellt.

Und: Zum Testen verschiedener Schnüre ist sowas im Schnellwechsel ja ideal, das kommt auch vor, macht man dann viel eher! :m
Dazu brauche ich dann auch Rutenringe, wo man Karabiner, Vorfach und Wirbel durchfädeln kann, und das ganze dauert nicht länger als das Suchen eines Köders ...



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Druckknopfspulen alle eher als Wackelspulen in Erinnerung, auch Unterlegscheiben zum Wickelbildtuning werden wohl nicht dran sein?


Das geht alles, wenn es so mit einem dicken Spulenträger unterlegt wird, der die Druckknopfmechanik enthält. Nicht so wie die heutigen RD-Plastikspulen.
Die Spule sitzt dann sogar besser, und Platz ist für Scheiben genauso, nur haben die nicht ein 4mm Loch sondern eins von ca. 10-12mm. Das ist eine sehr bewährte Konstruktion, die gleichzeitig diese bisherigen halbgaren Spulenlagerungen ala Exceler wunderbar ersetzen würde.

Ich mache mal Fotos davon mit, wenn ich zu ein paar Wickelbildfotos komme.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schick isse ja.

Aber ich fürchte Shimano und Daiwa liefern für das Geld nix wirklich Dolles.


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Tisie,
> 
> was gefällt dir an der Caldia nicht ?
> 
> Hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine und der Lauf war eigentlich sehr gut, überrascht war ich bloß davon das im Schnurlaufröllchen kein Kugellager verbaut war.


nun ja, bei dem Gewusel und Lärm im Geschäft machte die Rolle auf mich einen guten Eindruck. Beim Aufspulen der Schnur zu Hause (in Ruhe!) fielen mir aber doch ein paar negative Details auf:

- das Wickelbild ist an den Rändern nicht gerade (fällt leicht ab)
- es ist ein Laufgeräusch hörbar (leiser wenn Rücklaufsperre aus)
- wenn man schnell ankurbelt und stoppt (wie beim faulenzen) "klackt" die Rolle leicht (Ursache: Spiel in der Kurbelaufnahme)
- nicht ganz weicher und leichtgängiger Lauf (beim langsamen Kurbeln sporadisch kurzer, leichter Widerstand => beim Ankurbeln und Loslassen der Kurbel rollt die Rolle nicht gleichmäßig aus, läuft leichter wenn Rücklaufsperre aus)
- beim schnellen Kurbeln "schnurrt" die Rolle etwas
- seltsam fand ich auch, daß das Laufverhalten dadurch beeinflußt wird, wie fest man die Schraube der Kurbel anzieht |kopfkrat

Darüberhinaus ist mir die Rolle an meiner Rute doch noch etwas zu schwer und die Spulenkonstruktion macht das Wechseln irgendwie zu einer fummeligen Angelegenheit (manchmal sitzt die Schraubkappe schief).

Alles keine großen Sachen und in der Praxis sicher nicht oder kaum relevant. Ich halte die Rolle im Vergleich der Preisklasse nach wie vor für eine gute Rolle (auch wenn ich die Rollenpreise anhand der gebotenen Leisung insgesamt für zu hoch halte). Ich finde die Rolle nicht schlecht, habe aber höhere Erwartungen. Es war ein Versuchskauf (durch die positiven Eindrücke im Geschäft), der mir aber gezeigt hat, daß ich offensichtlich doch mehr Geld ausgeben muß, um letztendlich das zu finden was ich suche 

Ich werde dann wohl doch bei Shimano bleiben und mich in Richtung Aspire orientieren.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Haste prinzipiell recht, da aber die neue Infinity-Z das auch nicht hat, und mehr als 100 EUR dazu kostet, wird das kaum drin sein, würde die Produkthierarchie verletzen.



Nicht ganz Det,

die neue Infinity Zaion hat ein neues überarbeitetes Kugellager, dass angeblich sehr Salzwasseresistent ist! 

Finde sie auf jeden Fall sehr schick und wenns ne 3000er für mich werden sollte, kommt sie auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl oder ich lass mir ne Certate, bei Gelgenheit, aus Übersee mir bringen:q

Mal schauen wie sich die R´Nessa so schlagen wird!
Für 200 €uronen bekommt man sicherlich kein Stella Niveau, da muss man dann schon noch ne hundi drauf legen, aber brauchbar sollte schon drinne sein|rolleyes! Ich weiss Gerrit für Dich wirds schwer, einmal Stella immer Stella oder Infintiy etc......deswegen darf ich auch nicht zu lange dran kurbeln#d


@Slotti unsere SOLs haben ja zumg Glück keinen kunstoff Rotor und ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen#6


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin David!

2.28 Uhr Respekt!

Nochmal zur Rolle. Mein Hausdealer ist ja immer eigentlich sehr schnell mit Daiwa/Cormran versorgt wenns Neuheiten gibt. Wenn wirklich einer von euch die Rolle über nen Online-Shop kaufen will, schaue ich sie mir dort mal an.
Auf die Infinity Zaion bin ich auch gespannt.

Wie war das mit dem Affen?


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

anschauen mußte die aufjedenfall !!!

aber kaufen werd ich erstmal nichts, bin eigentlich zurzeit bestens versorgt, find das Teil aber wirklich lecker von daher muß ich drauf achten das ich den Affen in nächster Zeit einfach wegsperre 

#h


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hehe,... konnte nicht schlafen,... Vollmond,...

naja aber nun gehts zur Arbeit:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Daiwa R`Nessa
> 
> http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rollen/daiwa-angelrollen/daiwa-rnessa-real-four-konzept.htm
> 
> @Angelspezi82 wäre die nix?



Ich weiss nicht, black is beatiful, aber mit der glossy Lackierung, der Klappkurbel und der Druckknopfspule sieht das Ding aus wie billiger Ramsch.


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

die Infinity Zaion hatte ich letztens in der Hand #h ... die läuft schon geil, aber 350€ - nee #d ... so viel Geld gebe ich (noch) nicht für eine Rolle aus. Momentan sind ~250€ meine Schmerzgrenze und dafür bekommt man schon 'ne Aspire  ... oder gibt es noch andere und ggf. bessere Alternativen in der Preisklasse?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, black is beatiful, aber mit der glossy Lackierung, der Klappkurbel und der Druckknopfspule sieht das Ding aus wie billiger Ramsch.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt - optisch für meinen Geschmack eher auf Khoga-Niveau... #c


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist denn noch eine Fußgängster-taugliche Wanderspinnrolle?
> Ich sage mal 400 bis 500g, je nach Gerätebalance.



Mir ist alles über 300g schon zu viel.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt - optisch für meinen Geschmack eher auf Khoga-Niveau... #c



Genau, wie ne Kogha/Silverman sieht das Teil aus. :m


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie Die Zaion wirst Du schon im Versand mit Preisvorschlag für schlappe 3 Scheine bekommen:g


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,



DRU schrieb:


> @ Tisie Die Zaion wirst Du schon im Versand mit Preisvorschlag für schlappe 3 Scheine bekommen:g


mag sein, aber die einzige momentan verfügbare Größe ist mir zu groß und es fehlen die Langzeiterfahrungen.

Das Feedback zur Aspire ist bisher ausschließlich positiv und das auch bei MeeFo-Anglern, die die Rolle regelmäßig im Salzwasser einsetzen.

Viel Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Aspire ist schon prima, praktisch ne aufgepimpte TP FB. Mir wäre sie als 4000er ein wenig schwer und als 2500er ein wenig häßlich, aber dass ist ja kein echtes Kriterium.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.
Mir gefällt die Aspire gut.
Brauchen tue ich im Moment nix, ein Glück.


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, die 2500er wäre mir zu klein und die 4000er zu groß und schwer, als 3000er wäre sie top, aber nun ja gibts halt nicht,......aber ich hab ja auch grad ne neue von daher,......

@ Matthias

Klar Langzeiterfahrungen sind immer was gutes, da kann man nur darauf vertrauen, dass der Name Infinity auch hält was er verspricht und darauf vertrauen, dass der Zaion Rotor wirklich so gut, wie er sein soll. Für Dich könnt halt alternativ die Infinity 2000 interessant sein, in der Größe wird sie halt weiterhin gebaut! Mit der Aspire, wirst du aber sicherlich nichts falsch machen!

Beste Grüße

David


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> So eine Sche.... jetzt habe ich mir doch tatsächlich eine Branzino gekauft#q ich hätte mir doch lieber eine ABU nehmen sollen ist doch um Welten besser|kopfkrat oder doch nicht|supergri



Jeder macht mal Fehler, ich habe ihn auch gemacht... :vik:

Mach Dir nix draus, nächstes Mal bist Du schlauer!

Aber wie gut das ich nur Babyfische fange, die meine Branzino noch nicht zerlegt haben. Würde nur mal gerne die Vergleichsfische sehen, für die diese Rolle zu schwach ist, die man dann aber mit einer Abu in vergleichbarer Größe und Gewicht landen kann... Mist, jetzt habe ich den Troll doch wieder (indirekt) beachtet. |supergri


----------



## ivo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> So eine Sche.... jetzt habe ich mir doch tatsächlich eine Branzino gekauft#q ich hätte mir doch lieber eine ABU nehmen sollen ist doch um Welten besser|kopfkrat oder doch nicht|supergri




Du bist nicht der einzige der diesen Fehler gemacht hat.:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe auch so ne "Frauenrolle" gekauft Aber an den Chromteilen kann man gut den Lippenstift auftragen, hat beim angeln ja nicht immer einen Spiegel dabei....

Tausche Stella dann wohl gegen eine Abu ein

lg Flo


----------



## Nick_A (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit ner Automatikschaltung kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden (ABU,Avet), dann schon lieber rein manuell, aber mal sehen wie das an- und rüberkommt. ca. 940g , bischen viel für Freihand im Stehen.





Nick_A schrieb:


> Ähämmmm, Det .....
> 
> Abu hat ein paar Automatik-Mulit´s, jupp .... aber Det, eine AVET mit Automatik ?!?!?
> 
> ...







AngelDet schrieb:


> Wir müssen wohl auch mal Gewichtsklasse(n) definieren.
> 
> So ohne gemütlich im Boot zu sitzen und die Rolle auf dem Schoss zu haben oder sie irgendwie abgelegt zu haben, wären mir 940g einfach zuviel.
> Das ist eine gemütliche Bootsangelei, wo man das Gerät nicht weit schleppen muss, nicht herumwandert, im Wasser watet usw.
> ...





Äääähem, Det...

zuerst schreibst Du, daß Automatikrollen à la Abu und Avet (wobei Avet gar keine Automatikrollen hat  ) nicht Deine Sache sind (meine auch nicht) und merkst das hohe Gewicht an ("Freihand im Stehen"....wie aus meiner Sicht z.B. in Norwegen vom Boot beim schweren Pilken, etc.)

...und jetzt sprichste plötzlich von Gewicht für eine "Wanderspinnrolle" ......... also dafür sind weder irgendwelche Automatik-Multis, noch die 2-Gang-WFT auch nur irgendwie geeingnet !

Aber ein Daiwa Saltiga Dogfight wohl genauso wenig 


....nun gut...in dem Thread geht es ja auch um "High-End-Spinnrollen" ... und da sind 500gr (auch nach meiner Meinung) das Limit :m .... aber nur für´s "normale Fischen in Seen, Flüssen, etc.

Beim Spinnfischen/Poppern/Jiggen auf Thunas oder GTs würde ich doch lieber eine dicke Rolle von mind. 800gr in der Hand halten !!! :q


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,



DRU schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind, die 2500er wäre mir zu klein und die 4000er zu groß und schwer, als 3000er wäre sie top, aber nun ja gibts halt nicht,......aber ich hab ja auch grad ne neue von daher,......


dann müßte die 2500er Daiwa-Größe doch perfekt für Dich passen  ... ich habe zwei 3000er Shimanos, die mir aber inzwischen etwas zu schwer sind, deshalb die 2500er Größe.



DRU schrieb:


> Für Dich könnt halt alternativ die Infinity 2000 interessant sein, in der Größe wird sie halt weiterhin gebaut!


Vom Gewicht her wäre die super, aber die wird ähnlich wie die 2000er Caldia X auch nur ~60cm Schnureinzug haben und das ist mir zu wenig. Da kann ich auch 'ne 1000er Shimano nehmen ... 70cm sollte meine neue schon haben und da bewegt man sich bei Daiwa schon wieder im Bereich der 2500er Größe, die mir wie die 2500er Caldia X mit 285g etwas zu schwer ist. Bleibt also fast nur die 2500er Shimano-Größe.



DRU schrieb:


> Mit der Aspire, wirst du aber sicherlich nichts falsch machen!


Das hoffe ich 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Aspire ist schon prima, praktisch ne aufgepimpte TP FB. Mir wäre sie als 4000er ein wenig schwer und als 2500er ein wenig häßlich, aber dass ist ja kein echtes Kriterium.



Wie waere es da mit der Stella 3000FB? Die wurde in den USA regelrecht verschleudert, weiss gar nicht mehr, genau was ich gezahlt hab... ich glaub 399$ bei nem sehr guten Wechselkurs...

hier gab es sie fuer 349$....

http://www.histackleboxshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SALE-SHIMANO-STELLA-STL3000FB


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2325870#post2325870

Van Staal goes Europe.......


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi David,
> 
> 
> dann müßte die 2500er Daiwa-Größe doch perfekt für Dich passen  ... i




Jupp, mit 260 Gramm ist meine TD SOL ja auch relativ leicht, nur leider eben nicht perfekt, aber glücklich macht sie mich schon:q


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Martin, manch Erkenntnis kommt spät, aber lieber später als nie und hart ist sie leider auch!:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ....nun gut...in dem Thread geht es ja auch um "High-End-Spinnrollen" ... und da sind 500gr (auch nach meiner Meinung) das Limit :m .... aber nur für´s "normale Fischen in Seen, Flüssen, etc.


Gut, erste weitgehende Übereinstimmung. 
Für normale Anwendungen und Komfort erlaube ich nur bis 400g. Ich gehe sogar bis 600g (Stationärrolle ) wenn es die richtigen Vorteile bringt, das packe ich auch auf länger. Das eben so weit die Rolle für die Aufgabe reicht, möglichst weit. Im Süßwasser werde ich kaum je mehr Rollenmasse brauchen.



Nick_A schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen/Poppern/Jiggen auf Thunas oder GTs würde ich doch lieber eine dicke Rolle von mind. 800gr in der Hand halten !!! :q


Gut, weitere weitgehende Übereinstimmung als *Boots*ruten*rolle*, aus dem Sitzen usw.

WENN möglich würde ich da aber auch lieber mit 600g auskommen, ich denke das geht sogar.  
Irgendwann komme ich auch mal dazu, und dann  müßt ihr den Rollenpark überdenken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da ich zur Erkenntnis gekommen bin, dass ich nur "Luschen-Rollen" habe, gebe ich schweren Herzens ab:


Du willst oder mußt Dir wohl eine neues Auto kaufen, oder wie?  :q


----------



## Hooked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich wäre auch fast ganz auf die 6000er Abu umgestiegen. 
Habe aber gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt...


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

WoW, ein Widerspenstiger, wie cool|supergri


----------



## Hooked (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alles alte "in Stich lasser" hier!|evil:


----------



## Khaane (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da ich zur Erkenntnis gekommen bin, dass ich nur "Luschen-Rollen" habe, gebe ich schweren Herzens ab:
> 
> 1 X Morethan Branzino
> 
> ...



Uiii, soviele tolle High-End Rollen - Du musst ja wirklich ein Profiangler mit viel Geld sein.

Da werden wir alle neidisch.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Erinnert mich an Abdullah 
http://www.balikavi.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19939


----------



## ivo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:q|good::q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin|stolz:


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin

Ey Kumpel, was is letzde Preis für Alle??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Uiii, soviele tolle High-End Rollen - Da werden wir alle neidisch.......



Ich glaube den meisten hier ausser Dir liegt Neid recht fern... :m

Aber eine schöne Sammlung ist es trotzdem! #6


----------



## Khaane (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie hat hier mal einer so schön geschrieben:
> "Neid ist die Deutsche Form der Anerkennung":q:q:q



*"N**eid ist des Narren Leid."* 

PS: Wer Neid erwecken will, der hat Mitleid verdient


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz ehrlich gefragt?

Ist das dein Ernst was du hier erzählst, Khaane?


----------



## Khaane (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich gefragt?
> 
> Ist das dein Ernst was du hier erzählst, Khaane?



Ist deine Frage ernst gemeint? 

Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die ABU 700LX und die Tica Taurus für den harten Meereseinsatz vom Preisleistungsverhältnis die besten Rollen sind.

Und ja - Die washable Daiwas sind noch immer m.M. nach der letzte Dreck 
Eine Rolle die nach einem Salzwasservollbad einen Totalschaden erleidet, ist ein Konstrukionsfehler - Erst recht, wenn es sich um eine 200-500 € Rolle handelt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meinste echt? Eine Minute unter Wasser mit Sand und allem? |kopfkrat


----------



## Alex.k (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Und ja - Die washable Daiwas sind noch immer m.M. nach der letzte Dreck
> Eine Rolle die nach einem Salzwasservollbad einen Totalschaden erleidet, ist ein Konstrukionsfehler - Erst recht, wenn es sich um eine 200-500 € Rolle handelt.


Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Fälle bei der Branzino ausser dem einen der in Puerto Rico war.
Ich glaube nicht das man an einem Fall die Rolle in den Dreck ziehen sollte.


----------



## hans albers (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

yep ..

das ist wirklich ärgerlich
und sollte in so einem preisbereich
eigentlich nicht passieren 
( vor allem ,wenn da auch noch washable draufsteht).

greetz
lars


----------



## Khaane (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Meinste echt? Eine Minute unter Wasser mit Sand und allem? |kopfkrat



Bei einer Rolle ohne Washable-Prinzip dringt zwar Salzwasser ein, aber kein Sand.

Das Problem bei den Daiwas ist, dass durch die Washable-Öffnungen massig Sand und Wasser eindringt, die Rolle muss komplett zerlegt und gereinigt werden.

Praxisnäher ist das kurze Eintauchen ins Wasser, z.B. beim Watangeln, während bei einer konventionellen Rolle so gut wie kein Wasser ins Gehäuseinnere eindringt, ist ne Daiwa innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden vollgelaufen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das es so ist war hinlänglich bekannt, du hast dich auf eigene Gefahr gegen eine Shimano und für eine Daiwa entschieden. Du hast die Rolle nicht sachgemäs benutzt, indem du sie in die Brandung getaucht hast.

Was hat das damit zu tun das Daiwa´s schlechte Rollen sind. Sie sind fürs Süßwasser super geeignet. 

Wenn du natürlich einen Geländewagen brauchst, kauft mein kein Ferrari.....


mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zugegeben: diese washable Konstruktion scheint wirklich ein kompletter Designfehler zu sein. :q

Was mich nur wundert (jetzt ehrlich) ist warum die als absolute Salzwasserrolle schlechthin beworbene Saltiga Z auch dieses washable-Dings hat, obwohl diese angeblich völlig wasserdicht sein soll... |kopfkrat Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nabend 

ich denke es macht auch einen unterschied ob die Rolle "nur" Salzwasser abbekommt oder ob man sie so richtig schön aufm Brandungsgrund mit Sand versenkt....

Die Daiwas hier komplett abzuqualifizieren ist einfach nur daneben und unsachlich.

Ist ne Spinrute auch schaixxe wenn die beim drauftreten bricht???


----------



## Alex.k (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das es ist so ist war hinlänglich bekannt, du hast dich auf eigene Gefahr gegen eine Shimano und für eine Daiwa entschieden. Du hast die Rolle nicht sachgemäs benutzt, indem du sie in die Brandung getaucht hast.
> 
> Was hat das damit zu tun das Daiwa´s schlechte Rollen sind. Sie sind fürs Süßwasser super geeignet.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Wer im Salzwasser angelt sollte sich auch eine Salzwasser Rolle kaufen. Geeignet heisst brauchbar und nicht ausschließlich für Salzwasser.
Wie Groß ist die Öffnung für Washable?


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die aber nicht gänzlich unberechtigte Frage wäre ja, ob die ausdrücklich als salzwassergeeinet ausgezeichneten Daiwas (Branzino, Saltiga) den Sand besser verkraftet hätten...


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hai Kai 

jein, mir stellt sich eher die Frage was er mit dem Ding wirklich angestellt hat ....?

Hier sind ja doch einige die Daiwas fischen und das auch im Salzwasser, außer dem scheinbar bekannten Problem mit dem Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen hab ich hier noch von keinen Totalschäden gelesen.

andersherum MUß eine Salzwasserrolle ein Vollbad am Meeresgrund mitmachen ? oder fällt das nicht schon unter unsachgemäße Anwendung? 

Ich bin davon überzeugt wenn ich zb ne Tica Taurus lange genug "tunke" geht die auch übern Jordan aber es macht halt mehr Spass auf teuren Rollen rumzuhauen.

|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....Du tust mir leid:q:q



Eine Null zuviel im Profil? |kopfkrat

Back to topic:
Die washable Daiwas werden ja explizit als salzwassertaugliche Rollen beworben, gerade die Infinity wird als Mefo-Rolle geprießen.

Meine alte Infinity wurde beim Anlanden mit dem Boot von einer heimtückischen Welle erfasst und komplett unter Wasser gesetzt, wurde zwar sofort mit Süßwasser gespült, aber am nächsten Tag kam das böse Erwachen - Die Rolle lief nicht mehr vernünftig. Auch das komplette Auseinanderbauen und neu fetten hat nichts gebracht - Evtl. haben die Kugellager das Salzwasserbad nicht verkraftet - Letztlich wurde die Rolle von Daiwa getauscht.

----------------------------------------------------------

Die Infinity ist ansich eine Klasse Rolle zwar nicht sonderlich robust wirkend, aber eine geniale Weitwurfspule, klasse Bremse, super smoother Lauf, gutes Ködergefühl etc. für das Süßwasserangeln wohl eine klasse Rolle.

Für meine Einsatzzwecke scheiden die Daiwa-Rollen offensichtlich aus.

Ne passende Shimano mit Metallgehäuse ist unter 200 € nicht zu bekommen, evtl. wäre die Aspire für 250-300 € eine gute Wahl.

Für Sparfüchse ist eine gut laufende ABU 700LX imho die beste Wahl, auf ABU kam ich mehr oder weniger durch Zufall, hatte mir bei Ebay sehr günstig ne 706LX ersteigert und war erstaunt über die Qualität. Seitdem habe ich diverse ABUs gehabt (800er, Sorön etc.) bis auf meine allererste Sorön konnte mich aber keine der Rollen wirklich überzeugen, da bei den ABUs extreme Fertigungstoleranzen vorliegen.

Habe mir letztens bei einem US-Händler eine ABU bestellt, mit der Bitte mir ein gutes Modell mit wenig Kurbel-, Achs- und Bügelspiel zuzusenden und siehe da!

Absolut geniale Rolle mit Null-Kurbelspiel alles läuft perfekt, keinerlei Toleranzen. Die Rolle hat absolut kein Spiel im Getriebe.

Zudem bietet die 700LX eigentlich alles was der Ottonormalangler benötigt, sehr geradliniger Lauf - Nur durch wenig Kurbelspiel bzw. Toleranz erreichbar, die Rolle hat ein Alugehäuse, ist sehr robust, extrem widerstandfähige Lackierung, genialer Bügelumschlag etc.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Aspire beim aktivem Meeresangeln gesammelt, die Rolle sollte doch robuster als ne Infinity sein?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

So gekonnt wie Du die Diskussion im Kreis drehen, kann auch nicht jeder.
Trotzdem ist es Spam.

@Martin

Die grosse Stella würde ich für 500 sofort nehmen.
Hab ich zwar keine Verwendung für, aber haben ist besser als brauchen.
Und Du könntest Dir mal ne neue Batterie fürs Auto gönnen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Aspire beim aktivem Meeresangeln gesammelt, die Rolle sollte doch robuster als ne Infinity sein?



Vorab: Ich habe keine Aspire, bisher nur im Laden in der Hand gehabt. Ausserdem angle ich fast nur im Süßwasser.

Robuster als eine Certate/Infinity ist die Rolle sicher im Bezug auf die Salzwassertauglichkeit, weil eben das Eindringen von Salzwasser in das Rolleninnere durch die geschlossene Konstruktion wirkungsvoll verhindert wird. Klarer Vorteil von Shimano-Modellen gegenüber den Daiwas (washable)

Robuster im Bezug auf maximale Drillbelastung würde ich nicht so sehen, bei meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben da die Daiwa-Modelle erheblich mehr zu bieten da sie bei gleicher Kapazität einfach kompakter gebaut sind, die Shimanos wirken da auf mich ein bisschen filigraner, was für den "normalen" Einsatz sicher kein Problem darstellt, höchstens wenns mal richtig hart kommt...

Kommt halt immer drauf an für was man die Rolle braucht, zum Salzwasserspinnen würde ich sicher auch eine Shimano vorziehen. Andere scheinen aber auch mit Daiwas gut klarzukommen? |kopfkrat

Aber ich glaube das steht hier jetzt schon zum 342en mal, eigentlich war das vorher bekannt - und es ist kein Grund für so eine pauschale Abqualifizierung eines Herstellers oder das Lobhudeln eines anderen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deswegen verkauft Martin ja auch sein Gerödel, damit dann genug Geld für "ordentliches" Material da ist.

Ich warte noch ab, eventuell leiht mir der Martin im Notfall dann mal ne Abu! Weiss garnicht wie ich in den Jahren bisher angeln konnte, aber besser die Erleuchtung kommt spät als nie! |licht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da ich zur Erkenntnis gekommen bin, dass ich nur "Luschen-Rollen" habe, gebe ich schweren Herzens ab:
> 
> 1 X Morethan Branzino
> 
> ...



He Martin, machst Du auch Paketpreise?

Kauf 3 zahl 2 oder so? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Aspire beim aktivem Meeresangeln gesammelt, die Rolle sollte doch robuster als ne Infinity sein?



Ja ich. Für meinen Geschmack oder Anspruch ist die Rolle etwas zu schwer. Für dich ist sie nicht geeignet. Das ist eine Rolle zum Spinnfischen und keine um Dorschdoubletten hochzupumpen. M.E. ist eine 4000er Shimanogröße für sowas auch zu klein, das entspricht der Größe der Infinty 3000, die Aspire ist eher noch etwas zarter. 

Dir kann man eigentlich nur eine Pilkrolle empfehlen, z.B. gibt es doch von Comoran Rollen mit doppeltem Rollenfußsteg. So wie du deine Angelei beschreibst wären dafür Rollen ab Größe 6000+ geeignet und da bist du doch mit deinem Ticaklotz bestens ausgestattet. Ansonsten steht mein Angebot mit der 6000er Symetre, dass ist ne robuste Winch mit passabler Schnurverlegung und guter Bremse, die schon den einen oder anderen Norgefisch hinter sich hat. Da wackelt nix. Den Rosenholzgriff gibt es umsonst dazu.:q


----------



## DRU (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good: uli


----------



## dieterla5 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen

bei mir um die Ecke verkauft ein Händler momentan die Shimano Exage 4000 FB für 44.95€.
Was haltet ich von der Rolle? Ich hatte das Teil in der Hand und als sehr gut empfunden,
angle an 2 Seen auf Zander,Forelle und Hecht denke dafür brauche ich keine Ryobi Zauber oder Spro Red Arc. Was meint Ihr?

Gruss Dieter


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Ich denke das ist der falsche Thread hier für deine Frage,aber egal,für das was du damit vorhast ist sie ausreichend.

Martin


----------



## murmeli1965 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo miteinander,
ich verfolge eure Darstellungen nun schon von Anfang an
aber jetzt gebt ihr es euch wieder heftig.:q
Laßt doch dem Khaane seine Ansichten
Nach hunderten von postings blicke ich ja bald nicht mehr durch.
Wisst ihr was wirklich interessant für mich wäre?(wahrscheinlich nicht nur für mich!)
Es müsste einfach jeder von euch eine Liste erstellen welche Rolle er für welche Angelei am liebsten benutzt.
Ich glaube das wäre recht übersichtlich für so einen Anfänger wie mich.
Z.B. so:
Spinnfischen mit WG -30g Süßwasser: Infinity 2000 + 3000, Stella 2500, Branzino.
Spinnfischen mit WG -50g Süßwasser: Infinity 3000, Stella 4000 usw.
Das Gleiche für Salzwasser, Mefo und Dorsch, Watangeln und Bootsangeln, Jerken usw.
Das wäre echt super und aufschlußreich bzw. eine gute Kaufentscheidungshilfe.
Außer es wäre euch zu viel Arbeit.:c 
Oder das Ganze im Umkehrschluß.
Was man für welche Angelart auf keinen Fall nehmen sollte (wegen Salz, Robustheit, etc.).


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar ein Händler im Amiland geht mal eben seinen Rollenbestand durch nur um einem Kraut eine Rolle die dessen Wünschen am nächsten kommen zuzusenden.Wer es glaubt|rolleyes



Klaro, wenn man den Ebayhändler vorab nett fragt und nach dem Kauf nochmals dran erinnert  Habe extra bei ihm gekauft, da er mehr als 20 Rollen vorrätig hatte und der günstigste Anbieter (14 $ günstiger) nur 2 Rollen angeboten hat.

Entweder ist die Rolle von ihm rausgesucht wurden oder man hat einen Glücksgriff gelandet - Sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, die Rolle hat absolut kein Spiel im Getriebe - Und ich bin da extremst pingelig. 
---------------------------------------------------------

Lt. eurer Meinung wären die Standard-Shimanos ebenfalls nichts für mich, da nicht super robust.

Die Rolle muss nicht superleicht sein, sollte aber eine 3000er Daiwa-Größe sein und maximal 350 Gramm wiegen.
Bin mit der ABU eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber wenn man mal ne Daiwa mit der genialen Weitwurfspule und der Bremse hatte - Das möchte man irgendwie nicht missen.|rolleyes

Im 2009er Katalog habe ich die Shimano Saragosa gesehen, leider habe ich die bei den Händlern noch nicht angetroffen.

Was haltet ihr von der Rolle, vllt. nennt ein Boardie sie sogar ihr Eigen 






http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-saragosa-spinning-reels.html


----------



## Hooked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ist deine Frage ernst gemeint?
> 
> Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass die ABU 700LX und die Tica Taurus für den harten Meereseinsatz vom Preisleistungsverhältnis die besten Rollen sind.
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst trotzdem 6000er mit 3000er Rollengrößen.
UND: Wenn Du mit einer Certate o.ä. vom Boot aus im Meer angelst, passiert garnix. Meine Meinung, selbst getestet.
Zu dem Fall in Puerto Rico: 
Der gute Mann hat die Rolle gereinigt und wieder vertickt!!!
Da kann also nicht all zuviel defekt gewesen sein. Wenn doch, hat er halt jemanden verarxxxt oder so.


----------



## Alex.k (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Zu dem Fall in Puerto Rico:
> Der gute Mann hat die Rolle gereinigt und wieder vertickt!!!
> Da kann also nicht all zuviel defekt gewesen sein. Wenn doch, hat er halt jemanden verarxxxt oder so.


An einem Fall sich festzuhalten, naja. Habe in einigen Foren Deutsche, Englische, Amerikanische gelesen über die Rolle und dort hatte keiner die Probleme. In Japan angelt jeder zweite Guide mit der Branzino und alle stellen keine Probleme fest. Einzelfall soll auch bleiben|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Außer es wäre euch zu viel Arbeit.:c


Wäre es mir...:q

Na gut:

Sephia 2500: leichtes Salzwasserangeln -20g, gufieren vom Bellyboat, DS

Stella 4000: Salzwasserangeln -40g, Hechtangeln (Wobbler und Co), Zandern in der Elbe, leichtes Pilken, leichtes bis mittelscheres Schleppen:q

Infinity: Salzwasser -40g, Zandern, Hechten,

, muß ich jetzt alle meine Rollen aufzählen? Nee oder? Nur HE.





Khaane schrieb:


> Im 2009er Katalog habe ich die Shimano Saragosa gesehen, leider habe ich die bei den Händlern noch nicht angetroffen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Rolle, vllt. nennt ein Boardie sie sogar ihr Eigen
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-saragosa-spinning-reels.html



Die gibt es manchmal bei HAV, sogar in 5000-6000, was für dich ja gut wäre. Du kannst auch meine 6000er Symetre haben....


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Daiwas ist, dass durch die Washable-Öffnungen massig Sand und Wasser eindringt, die Rolle muss komplett zerlegt und gereinigt werden.


 
Irgendwie habe ich langsam das Gefühl, dass Du noch keine Daiwa mit washable Konstruktion *gefischt* hast.

Welche Daiwa hast Du denn? Wieviele sind Dir denn schon vollgelaufen und Du hast sie zerlegen müssen?

Ich fische washable Daiwas und mir ist noch keine "vollgelaufen" #c, obwohl ich kein auf sein Gerät im Einsatz sehr achtsamer Angler bin.


----------



## murmeli1965 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel

Danke dir, so hatte ich das gedacht.#6
Du musst nicht alles aufzählen, ist klar, dauert zu lange.
Aber so erhält man wenigstens einen Überblick.
Uli hat den Anfang gemacht - Stefan, Detlev, Gerrit 
haut rein in die Tasten.
Ich will an meinen hübschen Ruten auch gute Rollen haben.
Und da könnt ihr mir helfen.
Aber nur wenn ihr wollt.|supergri


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Abu 706LX: Schweres Spinnfischen, Makrelenangeln, Dorschfischen

Extrem robust, absolut salzwasserresistent

Abu 704LX: Mittleres Spinnfischen und Dorschangeln ohne Beifänger
Verzichte bei dem Rollentyp auf Doubletten, da ich bei <300gr. Rollen eine 40g Rute auf Dorsch nutze

Tica Taurus 3000SH: Eigentlich die gleichen Einsatzzwecke wie die ABU 706LX
Nutze sie aber auch auf Zander - Aufgrund der kompakteren Größe

Daiwa Infinity Q:

Bis dato ca. 30 Auswürfe, dann defekt - Mal sehen, ob die RMA-Rolle bei mir überhaupt zum Einsatz kommt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Die ABUs haben sehr große Fertigungstoleranzen, wesentlich höher als bei der Red Arc, wer aber ein gutes Modell erwischt, weiss was er an den ABUs hat.


----------



## Hooked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Abu 704LX: Mittleres Spinnfischen und Dorschangeln ohne Beifänger
> Verzichte bei dem Rollentyp auf Doubletten, da ich bei <300gr. Rollen eine 40g Rute auf Dorsch nutze



Warum machst Du dann solche Vergleiche (3000er Daiwa mit 6000er Abu)?


----------



## Hooked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh, da war jemand schneller...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Warum kein Dorschangeln mit Beifänger auf Dubletten|kopfkrat der Daiwa hast du es ja zugemutet obwohl sie sicher nicht für diese Art der Angelei gebaut wurde.Du drehst dich immer mehr im Kreis mit deinen Aussagen#d Es wäre dasselbe wenn ich einen BMW Z4 für Offroad einsetzen würde ich mich anschliessend wundere das sämtliche Buchsen an der Lenkung und Fahrwerk ausgeschlagen sind.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Mit der Daiwa war alles gut bis er sie ins Wasser und in den Sand geschmissen hat. Tja und das konnte sie nach allgemeinem Erstaunen nicht so gut ab. Anstatt ihr dann einen vernünftigen Service zu gönnen hat er dann selbst daran rumgepfuscht und sie nicht mehr vernünftig zusammen bekommen.

Dann war sie erst Schrott. Ach Khaane, ich tausche meine 6000er Symetre gegen deine Daiwa. Falls mir meine mal in den Spülsaum fällt und mit Sand und Wasser durchgespült wird, dann habe ich Ersatz...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Robuster im Bezug auf maximale Drillbelastung würde ich nicht so sehen, bei meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen haben da die Daiwa-Modelle erheblich mehr zu bieten da sie bei gleicher Kapazität einfach kompakter gebaut sind, die Shimanos wirken da auf mich ein bisschen filigraner, was für den "normalen" Einsatz sicher kein Problem darstellt, höchstens wenns mal richtig hart kommt...



Yip, hab auch den Eindruck, daß die ganze Rotor- & Bailarm-Konstruktion bei Shimano allgemein etwas weniger robust ausfällt. Also wohl etwas weniger Marmorkarpfen-freundlich.


----------



## KHof (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit!

Ich hätt da mal eine Frage ohne Hintergedanken:

Weis jemand wieviel Meter einer 12er Spiderwire oder ähnlich dünnes auf eine Shimano 3000S Spule wirklich passt?

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Murmeli 1965

Mein kleiner Park sieht fast aus wie Ulis.
Fürs Leichte ne Shimano TP C 3000 er Japan Model.
Für die Küste ne 4000 er Stella.
Fürs Hechtangeln die 30000 er Daiwa Infinity Q.

Die Rollen die ich sonst noch so habe sind nix Dolles, R Arc und Stradics.
Gehen aber auch nur nen büschen schwer.


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Erstaunlich wieviele Besserwisser sich hier rumtümmeln - Da sind wohl auch Reviews überflüssig.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ziemlich lächerlich, dafür quälst du hoffentlich diesen Thread nicht weiter#q


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Warum kein Dorschangeln mit Beifänger auf Dubletten|kopfkrat der Daiwa hast du es ja zugemutet obwohl sie sicher nicht für diese Art der Angelei gebaut wurde.Du drehst dich immer mehr im Kreis mit deinen Aussagen#d Es wäre dasselbe wenn ich einen BMW Z4 für Offroad einsetzen würde ich mich anschliessend wundere das sämtliche Buchsen an der Lenkung und Fahrwerk ausgeschlagen sind.


 
Entweder bist du einfach nur dumm oder kannst nicht lesen#q

Wie willst du mit einer 40gr. Rute ne Dorschdoublette rausholen?

Im übrigen wurde nirgends geschrieben, dass mit der Daiwa jemals mit Beifänger gefischt wurde.

Und nein, nicht jede andere Rolle wäre bei dem Vollbad kaputt gegangen, die billige 30 € Thor-Rolle von nem Kollegen hats problemlos verkraftet, die lag neben meiner Rute im Boot.

Auf solch dämliche Mutmaßungen brauch ich auch nicht näher eingehen, wer nur Daiwa und Shimano kennt, soll mit seiner Beschränktheit glücklich werden.


----------



## dirk-mann (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

moin

welch liebe unter den menschen lol


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

..moin...
off topic  an:

also ich bin bestimmt kein hig end rollen -user,
aber irgendwie muss ich khaane rechtgeben,
dass hier alle shamonis und daiwas in den 
himmel hochgelobt werden, und wenn dann mal einer ne kritik übt
(über den ton kann man sich sicherlich streiten),
er von den meisten geschnitten wird,
aber auch keine bereitschaft besteht 
sich näher mit der eigentlichen argumentation zu beschäftigen..

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:

....runter kommen .. es ist winter.:...
lohnt sich nicht deswegen an die gurgel zu springen

off topic aus

greetz
lars


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Warst du schon immer so ein *********?Beleidigend brauchst du nicht werden, vielleicht treffen wir uns mal an der Ostsee dann nimmst ein Vollbad, Vollpfosten Dämlicher


 
Wer dumm fragt, kriegt dumme Antworten - Ganz einfach.

Les dir mal deine sinnfreien Posts durch und dann erzähl mir mal, wo in meinen Posts vom Beifängerfischen mit der Daiwa die Rede war?

Sorry auf dein Niveau lass ich mich nicht herab, schon traurig genug, dass man mit 51 sich so zum Affen machen muss.

Kannst mich aber gerne per PM zuquatschen, dann kann ich dich vorher über meine Ostseeausflüge informieren#6


----------



## Slotti (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hans albers schrieb:


> (über den ton kann man sich sicherlich streiten),



Ich denke genau das ist der Punkt, wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallts heraus....

hätte er seine Kritik (berechtigt oder nicht) sachlich vorgetragen wäre die Situation sicher nicht so wie sie jetzt ist.

Mir erscheint das eher so als sieht sich hier jemand als "Rollenkenner" und wenn man dann nicht der gleichen Meinung ist wird die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt.

Ich will in diesem Zusammenhang mal den Schleien-Stefan zitieren:

_Ich denke mal jeder von uns kann von anderen noch lernen und den eigenen Standpunkt hinterher neu berwerten und gegebenenfalls überdenken - das eigene Handeln zu überdenken hat ja noch niemandem geschadet._

das trifft sicher auf beide Seiten zu aber Khaane darf ruhig auch mal darüber nachdenken.

So Feierabend ich schreibe hier erst wieder was wenns auch mal wieder ums Thema geht.

schönes Wochenende

|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> das trifft sicher auf beide Seiten zu aber Khaane darf ruhig auch mal darüber nachdenken.
> 
> So Feierabend ich schreibe hier erst wieder was wenns auch mal wieder ums Thema geht.



dem schliesse ich mich an..
sorry ,wollte den thread nicht zerlabern..
aber manchmal hilft auch ne neutrale meinung,
die wogen zu glätten.

greetz
lars


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Offensichtlich haben wir uns da missverstanden. 
Ne 3000 Infinity würde ich nicht mit Beifängern fischen, nicht weil sie es evtl. nicht verkraften würde - Habe mit der STX40 ja problemlos Doubletten hoch geholt, letztlich belastet das Pumpen die Rolle nicht so stark.

Ich fische mit den kleinen Rollen 3000er/704er deshalb nicht, weil ich immer 2 Ruten dabei habe um auf die Strömungsverhältnisse gewappnet zu sein. 

Eine Shimano Technium XH + 706LX oder Taurus 3000

und eine sehr leichte Berkley 40gr. Rute + 704lx oder Infinity

---------------------------------------------------------
Ne 80iger Doublette macht kurzen Prozess mit ner 40gramm Rute, war mit ner 60gramm Spinne bereits am Limit, so dass die Rutenspitze ins Wasser musste 

---------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, falls ich etwas überreagiert habe - Aber deine Posts waren auch nicht ohne  
Zusammen mit einigen Kommentaren anderer Member hat es das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht - Da wird mir doch unterstellt, dass ich keine Infinity besessen hätte, es seien alles erfundene Lügengeschichten & vieles mehr.#d



> Ja nee is klar ein Händler im Amiland geht mal eben seinen Rollenbestand durch nur um einem Kraut eine Rolle die dessen Wünschen am nächsten kommen zuzusenden.Wer es glaubt|rolleyes





> Warum kein Dorschangeln mit Beifänger auf Dubletten|kopfkrat der Daiwa hast du es ja zugemutet obwohl sie sicher nicht für diese Art der Angelei gebaut wurde.Du drehst dich immer mehr im Kreis mit deinen Aussagen#d Es wäre dasselbe wenn ich einen BMW Z4 für Offroad einsetzen würde ich mich anschliessend wundere das sämtliche Buchsen an der Lenkung und Fahrwerk ausgeschlagen sind.


----------



## Hooked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Habt ja alle Recht, ich hole mir nächste Woche auch ne 3000er Branzino und gehe dann damit auf der Ostsee Spinnfischen auf Dorsch - Mal sehen wann die 500 € schrottreif sind.
> 
> Gebe der Rolle maximal 20 Einsätze - Dann ist die Rolle ausgelutscht wie ne fabrikfrische Daiwa Procaster.....:v
> 
> ...



Hier, hast Du sowas in der Richtung geschrieben...


Edit:
Alles klar!
Ich bin einfach zu lahm.:r#q
Ist dann ja hoffentlich gut jetzt...


----------



## DRU (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt mal Ruhe und Frieden ----> back to topic wäre mal wieder ne Abwechlung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Weis jemand wieviel Meter einer 12er Spiderwire oder ähnlich dünnes auf eine Shimano 3000S Spule wirklich passt?


Hi Klaus!

Kann insofern etwas aushelfen:
Die Shimano 3000S hat etwas weniger Fassung als die Shimano 2500,
aber immer noch sehr viel mehr als meine Excia 1000MX - Spule, Verhältnis 220/130,
da passen wie jüngst selber ausprobiert ohne jede Unterwicklung gerade knappe 200m 0.14 Spiderwire Stealth grün nicht drauf. 
Die sollten auf die Shimano 3000S - Spule also locker drauf gehen.

Gab's Rückmeldung vom freundlichen Shim.Service?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Es müsste einfach jeder von euch eine Liste erstellen welche Rolle er für welche Angelei am liebsten benutzt.



4 - 10 / 15 g (kommt auf die Rute an die ich noch nicht hab) Calcutta TE 51GT
7 - 20 / 25 g Alphas / Curado 201 E7
10 - 40 g Curado 201 E7 oder auch die Alphas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Es müsste einfach jeder von euch eine Liste erstellen welche Rolle er für welche Angelei am liebsten benutzt.
> Ich glaube das wäre recht übersichtlich für so einen Anfänger wie mich.


Hi Oldi!

Also mein am liebsten :k eingesetzten: 

L-Combo in 8ft und 10ft: 2000er Ryobi Applause (wie. Shim.Size)
M-Combo in 8ft und 10ft: 3000+4000er BlueArc-Excenter.Deluxe (wie. Shim.Size)
H-Combo in 8ft und 10ft: 4000er BlueArc-Excenter.Deluxe (wie. Shim.Size)


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Erstmal muss die Curado da sein, sollte aber die Tage da sein.


----------



## murmeli1965 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann danke ich euch erstmal 
für eure übersichtlichen Infos bezüglich Rollengröße.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Bringt mich doch schon um einiges weiter.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

UL-Spinne: Daiwa Luvias 1003
VHF 30: Daiwa Luvias 2000 / Shimano Twinpower 2500
VHF 75: Diawa MoreThanBranzino 3000
Tusk 120: Daiwa Certate 4000

Baitcaster Leicht: Shimano Metanium MG7 / Metanium MG DC7
Jerkrute Leicht: Shimano Metanium XT
Jerkrute Schwer: Daiwa Luna 253


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Khaane wegen meiner hättest du dein Rollenreview nicht löschen müssen.

Ich gebe dir hier einen Tipp nach dem anderen und du sagst nicht mal danke.

Was ist eigentlich mit der Symetre?


----------



## Tisie (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



hans albers schrieb:


> ... irgendwie muss ich khaane rechtgeben, dass hier alle shamonis und daiwas in den
> himmel hochgelobt werden, und wenn dann mal einer ne kritik übt (über den ton kann man sich sicherlich streiten), er von den meisten geschnitten wird, aber auch keine bereitschaft besteht sich näher mit der eigentlichen argumentation zu beschäftigen.


das ist so pauschal nicht richtig. Ich habe heute meine Daiwa zurückgegeben und hier auch über meine Kritik berichtet - kein Problem.

Über den Ton muß man nicht streiten, denn wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, schallt es wieder heraus - ganz einfach. Wenn man hier mit überzogenen und teilweise unsachlichen Beiträgen auftritt, ist eine entsprechende Reaktion vorprogrammiert und das hat rein gar nichts mit irgendwelchen Vorlieben oder Vorbehalten zu tun.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Symetre?


Die stößt anscheinend nicht auf sehr viel Gegenliebe :g ... ich würde sie nehmen, wenn ich etwas robustes in der Größe bräuchte 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Über den Ton muß man nicht streiten,


So ist es!!
Den hält man hier laut Regeln ein oder wird verwarnt...........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe jetzt auch die Lösung für Khaane gefunden, beim Schmökern im Daiwa Katalog, 
und außer ein Häppchen Geld zu investieren ist es ganz einfach:

Daiwa Saltiga-Z 4000/4500/4500-H, in etwas differenten Schnurfassungen und Übersetzung 1:4.9 o. 1:5.7, 
noch erträgliche ~ 570g , aller Tünnef wie Schalter oder Auto-Umschlag weg, salzwasserfest, 
wasserdicht und damit eine U-Boot-Edition, was will man mehr! :m

Dann klappts auch mit der Daiwa, auch mit einer Langleine Dorsche und wenn sie mal ne Stunde in der Brandung liegt! #6

Und alle können sich wieder lieb haben ...


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Das ist doch mal ein Vorschlag mit Substanz.
Einfach mal ein büschen Kohle in die Hand nehmen und dann laaaannnggge damit fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und man spart sogar durch die Anschaffung der Daiwa Saltiga-Z auch Geld, weil man bei dem Gewicht die teuren Beiträge zum Fitnessstudios nun nicht mehr benötigt !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mal gerde nach Preisen geschaut, den Katalogpreis muss man nicht so ernst nehmen.
gibt ganz schöne Spannen: 600 660 715 770

599.99 EUR wird ja schon für manch andere Rolle gezahlt.

Gibt sogar ne noch leichtere Daiwa Saltiga Game 3500 (JP),
die gefällt mir richtig gut, wie die lang vermißte Super Blue Arc XH.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch die Lösung für Khaane gefunden, beim Schmökern im Daiwa Katalog,
> und außer ein Häppchen Geld zu investieren ist es ganz einfach:
> 
> Daiwa Saltiga-Z 4000/4500/4500-H, in etwas differenten Schnurfassungen und Übersetzung 1:4.9 o. 1:5.7,
> ...



Nicht gelesen?



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert (jetzt ehrlich) ist warum die als absolute Salzwasserrolle schlechthin beworbene Saltiga Z auch dieses washable-Dings hat, obwohl diese angeblich völlig wasserdicht sein soll... |kopfkrat Was denn jetzt?



Immer noch die gleiche Frage, die Saltiga-Z soll wasserdicht sein, ja. Andererseits hat auch diese Rolle die washable-Konstruktion.

Und da wäre eben die Frage, ob die das Tauchen in der Brandung mit dem Sand besser weggesteckt hätte. Denn wie Khaane ja behauptet (und was für mich auch plausibel klingt), wäre kein Sand ins Getriebe eingedrungen, wenn diese blöde Öffnung nicht gewesen wäre.

Ganz ehrlich, falls ne Rolle, die dermaßen teuer ist und mit absoluter Meerestauglichkeit wirbt das nicht wegsteckt (ja genau, 1 min unter Wasser, warum nicht? Für den Preis würde ich sogar erwarten, daß das Ding auch nach 3 Stunden unter Wasser noch läuft!!!) wäre sie in meinen Augen überteuerter Schrott.

Deswegen frage ich mich was die Saltiga-Z nun genau ist: wasserdicht _oder_ washable, weil beides geht nicht. #d


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine 2 Cents zu dem Thema...: damit washable = resistent gegen Meeresvollbad und Sand-Panande ist, muesste der Innenaufbau doch so sein:

a) dass sich rein gar nichts (kein Sand, Staub oder sonst ein Dreck) darin festsetzen kann, sondern alles zu 100% ausgespuelt werden kann. Wenn die Zahnraeder, Achsen usw ordentlich geschmiert und nicht wasserdicht verpackt sind, setzt sich doch Sand im Fett fest, den spuele ich nie und nimmer wieder mit wasser aus dem Fett raus. Und Sand im fett reibt und killt die mechanik auf Dauer. Ich kenne noch kein sand-abstossendes (heisst das sandophob?) Fett/Oel... 

b) wenn Salzwasserfest: muesste es so sein, dass alle innenteile aus salzwasser-resistenten Materialien sind und beim spuelen gut erreichbar sind. Salzkristalle, die beim Trocknen von Salzwasser zurueckbleiben, duerften sich wie unter a) beschrieben, dann auch nicht festsetzen.

Meiner Meinung nach kann diese washable konstruktion daher mit der beschriebenen Oeffnung kein Meerwasserbad und Einlegen in Sand aushalten. Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass diese Rollen bei Spritzwasser und Seeluft laenger halten koennen als andere Nicht-Meeresrollen, da ich sie vermutlich gruendlicher spuelen kann.


----------



## Slotti (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

da ich gerade ein Hammerangebot für eine Branzino bekommen habe würde ich meine frisch gekaufte Shimano Fireblood 4000 wieder abgeben, die Rolle ist nagelneu und ungefischt, bespult mit 140m 10lb Power Pro in rot.

Es handelt sich um einen Import daher leider keine Rechnung/Garantie

Preis : € 300,- inkl. Versand. Bei interesse gerne PN

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nicht gelesen?


Es gibt inzwischen ein paar mehr Saltigas, und da kommt es schon auf die richtige (kleine Größe) an, die "fetten" und ersten gehen in meinen Augen als komfortable Spinnrolle jedenfalls nicht mehr durch.



> Immer noch die gleiche Frage, die Saltiga-Z soll wasserdicht sein, ja. Andererseits hat auch diese Rolle die washable-Konstruktion.


Bei Daiwa steht Wasserdicht. Das schließt die niedere Washable-Konstruktion dann wohl automatisch mit ein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich gerade ein Hammerangebot für eine Branzino bekommen habe würde ich meine frisch gekaufte Shimano Fireblood 4000 wieder abgeben, die Rolle ist nagelneu und ungefischt, bespult mit 140m 10lb Power Pro in rot.
> 
> ...



Tu's nicht. :q



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen ein paar mehr Saltigas, und da kommt es schon auf die richtige (kleine Größe) an, die "fetten" und ersten gehen in meinen Augen als komfortable Spinnrolle jedenfalls nicht mehr durch.
> 
> Bei Daiwa steht Wasserdicht. Das schließt die niedere Washable-Konstruktion dann wohl automatisch mit ein.



Ähhh... isch nix verstehn... |kopfkrat Wie meinen?

Da ist n Loch drin zum Spülen. Wie kann man sowas als wasserdicht bezeichnen? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sieh hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145118


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da ist n Loch drin zum Spülen. Wie kann man sowas als wasserdicht bezeichnen?


Also nochmal: Die Saltiga-Z (und Dogfight) haben kein Loch zum ablaufen, sondern sind zu.  Bei der Game bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Jedenfalls haben die alles weggelassen, was Probleme machen kann, und die Rolle wirklich abgedichtet mit Dichtungen, von einer schwarzen großen Dogfight hatten wir auch schon mal Detailbilder hier. Wenn es dicht ist, kannste auch "washen" soviel du willst. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann diese washable konstruktion daher mit der beschriebenen Oeffnung kein Meerwasserbad und Einlegen in Sand aushalten. Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass diese Rollen bei Spritzwasser und Seeluft laenger halten koennen als andere Nicht-Meeresrollen, da ich sie vermutlich gruendlicher spuelen kann.


Nicht ganz, auch @Kai:

Washable muss man so sehen: Leichtes Spülen unterm Wasserhahn nach Gebrauch auf See, z.B. auf dem Boot, ohne Tauchen, ohne Sanden, ohne Einbuddeln.
Damit spült man Spritzwasser und Staub weg.
Bei allen nicht gedichteten Rollen dringt dabei Wasser ein.
Wenn das Wasser wieder durch Ablauflöcher ablaufen kann, gammelt es nicht darin (Korrosion benötigt Feuchte) und die Rolle hält länger. 
Das haben die Arcs z.B. auch, nur verkleidet. Kann man aufn Arsch stellen und abtrocknen lassen. Daiwa war schlunziger, hätten auch wenigstens etwas drübermachen können.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Slotti, kaufe die Branzino...

Würde sie dann gerne mal gegen meine Stella 4000 Fd antreten lassen

lg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Slotti, kaufe die Branzino...
> 
> Würde sie dann gerne mal gegen meine Stella 4000 Fd antreten lassen
> 
> lg Flo



In welcher Disziplin?

Salzwasser-Vollbad mit Sand? 

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> In welcher Disziplin?
> 
> Salzwasser-Vollbad mit Sand?
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt!




Vergesst nicht, die Abu zu dem Wettbewerb einzuladen! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus,

hat von euch schon einmal jemand darüber nachgedacht das Gehäuse einer Spinnrolle 
welche für Salzwasser gedacht ist extra abzudichten?
Wenn ich eine Rolle frisch gereinigt und gefettet habe (oder neu),
könnte man das Gehäuse doch dauerhaft abdichten mit einem Silikonkleber aus dem Motorenbau.
Wären 10 Minuten Mehrarbeit beim Zusammenbau.
Wäre absolut dicht und jederzeit wieder entfernbar.
Damit hätte man doch "alle Spatzen gefangen", oder?
Was meint ihr?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat von euch schon einmal jemand darüber nachgedacht das Gehäuse einer Spinnrolle
> welche für Salzwasser gedacht ist extra abzudichten?
> ...



Das ist ne gute Idee und da gab's auch schon Einige die das mit ihrer Red Arc vorhatten, Problem sind dann solche Schwachstellen wie der Hebel für den Rücklauf (Loch im Gehäuse). Könnte man ja aber theoretisch auch ausbauen, bzw. fixieren den Schwachsinn. Brauchen tut man den zuschaltbaren Rücklauf imho sowieso nicht.

Aber bei ner Rolle, die - wie du schreibst - für Salzwasser gedacht ist, würde ich sogar erwarten, daß das schon herstellerseitig geschehen ist.

Leider ist die sogn. "salzwasserfestigkeit" bei vielen Herstellern in Wirklichkeit keine, oder die interpretieren das irgendwie anders, als ich. #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, nur den Mut zum testen nicht - und als Süßwasser-Angler fehlt mir die Notwendigkeit...

Welcher Salzwasserfischer macht den Test?


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich definitiv nicht. Ich werde den Teufel tun und an irgendeiner meiner Rollen mit Dichtmasse rumschmieren. Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich dir Problematik auch nicht so richtig, ich angel mit meinen Rollen und gehe damit nicht schwimmen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich eine Abu hätte gerne...

lg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Feigling, die Abu hält das ja auch ohne Abdichtung aus!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Will sei auch nicht Abdichten sondern zum Test einladen gegen Morethan branzino und Stella FD... Siehe weiter oben


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Will sei auch nicht Abdichten sondern zum Test einladen gegen Morethan branzino und Stella FD... Siehe weiter oben



Wenn du deine Stella in die Brandung schmeisst, dann sponsor ich die Abu zum Vergleich! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat von euch schon einmal jemand darüber nachgedacht das Gehäuse einer Spinnrolle
> welche für Salzwasser gedacht ist extra abzudichten?
> Wenn ich eine Rolle frisch gereinigt und gefettet habe (oder neu),
> ...


Die Idee gabs schon, gibt auch einen Fliessfettthread dazu! :m



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee und da gab's auch schon Einige die das mit ihrer Red Arc vorhatten, Problem sind dann solche Schwachstellen wie der Hebel für den Rücklauf (Loch im Gehäuse). Könnte man ja aber theoretisch auch ausbauen, bzw. fixieren den Schwachsinn. Brauchen tut man den zuschaltbaren Rücklauf imho sowieso nicht.


Genau da gibt es den ersten großn Ärger, und je nach System sind alle beweglichen Teile schwierig zu dichten bzw. der Aufwand steigt enorm. Der Schalthebel weg, das haben Slammer und Saltiga schon vorgemacht, nicht umsonst wie man sie als robust wertet. 
Außerdem muss die Konstruktion das auch hergeben, also eine große Stahlscheibe z.B. den Flansch abschliessen.
Bei einer aktuellen Shimano könnte man versuchen das Rücklaufsperrenlager zu dichten, ist aber massig viel offen in sich.
Einige billigere Daiwas wie Laguna oder Exceler haben gar nichts, der Flansch mit Sperrlager und Kugellager ist voll offen.
Dann die Kugellager, die sollten schon einseitig gedichtet sein, sind aber selbst ARB und teure ARB JP-TP nicht.
Ich habe ne RedArc zum Teil zugemacht - noch nicht den Schalter amputiert - und mit Fließfettumlaufschmierung, da setzt aber ein durchleckendes Kugellager die Grenze, schade sonst wärs schon top. 2 sehr gute Lager der Rolle sind immerhin dicht. Die komplett dicht zu bekommen muss auch im Sitz und im Achsdurchtritt gewährleistet sein, sonst wird das nichts.
Der primitive Küsterfischertrick: Schmiere die beiden Seiten mit einem zähen Fett zu, auch den Rotor, geht auch. 
Kunststoff-P3 Shimano zugeschmiert = sehr günstige haltbare Küstenrolle.
Letzlich kostet das auch alles Zeit, muss man sich durchexperimentieren und mit Rückschlägen leben, einfach so geht es dann auch nicht, sonst wären gute Rollen wohl auch viel häufiger da, wenn es so leicht wäre. :m



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber bei ner Rolle, die - wie du schreibst - für Salzwasser gedacht ist, würde ich sogar erwarten, daß das schon herstellerseitig geschehen ist.


Das tut man auch, wenn man die Beschreibung wörtlich nimmt. Genau da wird man aber oft ein wenig gelinkt, bzw. die Preise für wirklich gute sind sehr hoch, auch nicht ganz ohne Grund wie ich gerade schrieb. Wenn so eine Rolle aus wirkliche rostfesten und versiegelten Material gebaut ist, und exakt gedichtet und das auch gut und auf Dauer haltbar gemacht, dann treibt das den Preis in die Höhe. Von daher ist meiner Meinung nach z.B. eine Certate/Branzino im Verhältnis zur Saltiga-Z zu teuer, wobei daran aber wieder andere Luxusaspekte geschätzt werden. Immerhin gibt es einiges! :m

Achso: Als Bastelversuchsobjekte sollte man vlt. nicht gerade die edelsten Schätzchen nehmen, da tuts auch was einfacheres. :m


----------



## Tisie (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

nochmal zum Thema washable ... wozu hat so eine Rolle eine wasserdichte Bremse? Funktioniert das mit dem "Auswaschen" bei der Bremse etwa nicht so gut, wie mit dem im Getriebefett sitzenden Dreck? 

Ich war heute nochmal in Richtung Aspire 2500 FA unterwegs und habe das gute Stück genau unter die Lupe genommen. Das Laufverhalten finde ich nach wie vor toll, seidenweich und leichtgängig - wunderbar #6 ... ABER auch die Aspire hat etwas Spiel in der Kurbel, wobei das eigentlich nicht die Kurbel sein kann, weil diese ja geschraubt ist, also bleibt ja eigentlich nur das Getriebe selbst?!

Das Spiel ist deutlich zu spüren, wenn man den Rotor festhält und die Kurbel vor und zurück bewegt, ebenso macht sich das beim schnellen Ankurbeln und abrupten Stop (wie beim Faulenzen eben) durch einen kleinen Ruck bzw. ein leichtes Klacken bemerkbar. Für's Fischen sicher nicht relevant, aber irgendwie schon nervig.

Zum Vergleich mal 'ne Stella FB und Fireblood sowie TwinPower FB und FC (alle als 2500er) durchgekurbelt und der gleiche Effekt - bei allen  ... muß das so sein bzw. steckt da irgendein Grund dahinter oder ist das einfach nur ein schlechtes Prinzip oder unpräzise gebaut?

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, warum das so ist. Mir kommen jedenfalls Zweifel, ob ich wirklich so viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgeben möchte, an der mich ein Detail stört.

Nun suche ich nach möglichen Alternativen, die auch gut laufen (muß nicht so perfekt sein wie bei der Aspire), aber deren Preis mich über das Spiel hinwegsehen läßt. Was haltet Ihr z.B. von der Biomaster FA, die momentan recht günstig angeboten wird?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Den Lauf der TwinPower FC fand ich auch gut, so frisch aus der Box, aber der Preis ist mir für das Kurbelspiel zu hoch und zu dicht an der Aspire und das Zinkgetriebe ist mir auch nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Tisie,

also ich fische die Rollen alle und kann von spürbarem Spiel nix finden. Das ist wirklich minimal. Die Biomaster fällt qualitativ schon deutlich ab, aber ist meiner Ansicht nach was Bremse und Schnurverlegung angeht eine gute solide Rolle. Ich habe meine Biomaster als Backuprolle mit Mono.

Uli


----------



## Tisie (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,

mir ist das früher bei meinen Rollen auch nie aufgefallen, aber mit steigendem Preis steigen auch meine Erwartungen/Ansprüche. Ich habe eben die Befürchtung, daß es mich später doch stören könnte. Wie mit der Mücke im Zimmer, wenn man einschlafen will  

Kannst Du konkreter sagen, worin die Biomaster qualitativ abfällt oder ist das eher der Gesamteindruck? Wie lange und wie intensiv fischst Du die schon? Hat das Laufverhalten über die Zeit spürbar nachgelassen?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das Spiel ist deutlich zu spüren, wenn man den Rotor festhält und die Kurbel vor und zurück bewegt, ebenso macht sich das beim schnellen Ankurbeln und abrupten Stop (wie beim Faulenzen eben) durch einen kleinen Ruck bzw. ein leichtes Klacken bemerkbar. Für's Fischen sicher nicht relevant, aber irgendwie schon nervig.
> 
> muß das so sein bzw. steckt da irgendein Grund dahinter oder ist das einfach nur ein schlechtes Prinzip oder unpräzise gebaut?


Ist nicht egal, das muss ein Stück so sein, weil die eine Wormshaft-Schnecke (WS) zur Verlegung haben, die ein gut Stück Spiel braucht, sonst sitzt die fest.
Das ist zum Angeln aber nicht wirklich relevant - Rücklaufsperre ein, da fällt das so nicht auf, die Rollen funktionieren einfach genügend gut, du wackelst ja mit der Kurbel nicht richtig hin und her. Sowas wie das TP-FB Kurbelspiel, nur noch marginaler.

Wenn Du das nicht haben willst, bleibt Dir nur übrig ein anderes Verlegegetriebe zu wählen, ob jetzt von Daiwa oder anderen. 
Die Excenter machen das so nicht, sitzen viel fester "im Sattel", das ist in der Tat der Reiter auf dem WS. 
Ein gewisses Spiel braucht aber jedes Getriebe in der Rolle, sonst können Hypoidgetriebe und Schnecken nicht richtig arbeiten, bzw. das würde sauteuer dort das Spiel zu minimieren. Denke alleine mal an Temperaturschwankungen und Metalle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Biomaster habe ich noch nicht oft an der Rute gehabt, da ich sie eigentlich für meine Frau gekauft habe. Sie fühlt sich halt klapperiger an, läuft nicht so weich und ist etwas schwerer als meine Sephia:q:q:q.

Nochmal, dass da was wackelt an den Rollen ist mir nicht aufgefallen, ein minimales Kurbelspiel ist normal.


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, Uli & Detlef!

Dann muß man wohl mit dem leichten (Kurbel-)Spiel leben |evil: ... haben das auch die hochwertigen Daiwas?

Na mal schauen, was ich mache ... vielleicht lasse ich mir mal eine Auswahlsendung von Gerlinger kommen, dann kann ich gleich mal 'ne Blue Arc mitnehmen und vergleichen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Matthias,

ich bin vorhin  beim Tackledealer meines Vetrauens gewesen, dass auch Shamoni Service Center ist. Dort habe ich dann auch die Biomaster FA 4000 unter die Lupe genommen, er sagte mir, dass die Biomaster eigentlich ein reines Asia Produkt wäre und in Europa immer nur geringe Stückzahlen auf den Markt kommen, darüberhinaus hat die Biomaster das alte TwinPower Getriebe. Sie hatte so gut wie gar kein Kurbelspiel und hatte ein schönes seichtes Laufverhalten, jedoch konnte ich das Getriebe leicht am Rollenfuß spüren. Er meinte auch, dass man in der Preisklasse nichts besseres bekommt und die Biomaster definitiv qualitativer ist als die Technium!


Zur allen Infinity Q Freunden und Gegner habe ich auch noch was feines Gehört, der J.-D. Rose (efishing) benutzt sie selber seit ein paar Jahren zum Mefo fischen und hat sie wohl auch schon extra in die Ostsee getunkt und ähnliches und sie läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag,.... nur nachdem SChnurlaufröllchen habe ich leider vergessen nach zu fragen!


Grüße


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos, Uli & Detlef!
> 
> Dann muß man wohl mit dem leichten (Kurbel-)Spiel leben |evil: ... haben das auch die hochwertigen Daiwas?
> 
> ...



Wenn du gerne schraubst,brauchst du nicht mit dem Kurbelspiel zu leben.Das Spiel kann mit Distanzscheiben,die zwischen dem Antriebszahnrad und dem dazu gehörenden Kugellager ausgeglichen werden.Das Antriebszahnrad der Kurbel muß nur minimalst weiter  in die Antriebswelle der Kurbel "gedrückt" werden.Brauchst nur die Distanzscheiben zu besorgen und so lange versuchen,(mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl) bis es passt.

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,

vielen Dank für die Infos zur Biomaster!

Ich habe heute mit einem Mitarbeiter von HAV telefoniert und er hat mir auch erzählt, daß die Biomaster technisch eine TwinPower FB ist, also das gleich Getriebe hat. Die Biomaster ist aber auch made in Malaysia, aber das sind in der Preisklasse ja alle Shimanos.

Ich habe mir die 2500er Biomaster jetzt mal bei HAV bestellt und schaue mir sie selbst an. Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt, geht die Rolle zurück und die Aktion kostet mich nicht mal was (da versandkostenfrei). Dann muß es vielleicht doch die Aspire sein 

@Zandertex:

Vielen Dank für den Tip! Ich hatte glaub ich schonmal etwas in der Richtung hier im AB gelesen, meine aber, daß es da um eine Daiwa ging und man spezielle (Stärke, Durchmesser?) Unterlegscheiben benötigt?!

Wie sieht es diesbez. bei Shimano aus? Hast Du das schonmal gemacht? Wo bekommt man die Unterlegscheiben?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne schraubst,brauchst du nicht mit dem Kurbelspiel zu leben.Das Spiel kann mit Distanzscheiben,die zwischen dem Antriebszahnrad und dem dazu gehörenden Kugellager ausgeglichen werden.Das Antriebszahnrad der Kurbel muß nur minimalst weiter  in die Antriebswelle der Kurbel "gedrückt" werden.Brauchst nur die Distanzscheiben zu besorgen und so lange versuchen,(mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl) bis es passt.
> 
> Gruß Zandertex



Ich habe solche Unterlegscheiben für meine Daiwas, sind wirklich hauchdünn, damit kann man das Kurbelspiel eliminieren. Habe mir ein paar Scheiben aus Japan kommen lassen, da die Ersatzteilversorgung hier in D etwas verbesserungswürdig ist.
Du hast Dir doch solche Scheiben auch schonmal selbst gemacht bzw. dickere auf die passende Stärke "runtergefeilt" oder?


----------



## Alex.k (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Silikon und Öl(Fett) geht nicht gut, das Problem kenn ich schon von der Arbeit. Ich habe da eher an Dichtungsmasse gedacht die auch in Ölwannen benutz wird.
Silikon löst sich irgendwann auf, vom ÖL.


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi drehteufel,

das ist ja mal was interessantes, denn die SOL hat leider Kurbelspiel, welches ich so nicht erwartet hatte und wenn ich das eleminieren könnte, dann wird sie ja nochmal ne Ecke geiler,......

Kannst mal ne Quelle angeben oder haste vielleichtz noch welche für ne 2500er über????

Haben Deine Certates Spiel gehabt oder mit der Zeit bekommen???3

Gruß


----------



## drehteufel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Hi drehteufel,
> 
> das ist ja mal was interessantes, denn die SOL hat leider Kurbelspiel, welches ich so nicht erwartet hatte und wenn ich das eleminieren könnte, dann wird sie ja nochmal ne Ecke geiler,......
> 
> ...



An der 2500er Certate gibts kein Spiel, die 3000er hatte es minimal nach längerer Zeit des Fischens, aber immer noch weniger als sämtliche Shimanos, die ich bisher begrabbelt hatte.
Die Scheiben gibts bei bass.jp (zumindest für die Japan-Modelle) oder bei mikesreelrepair.com. Bei mike kann es aber ein paar Wochen dauern (ich wartete 8), ehe Du die Teile bekommst. In Japan gings schneller, ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So verbringst Du also Deine Abende Mattes... 

Mit schönen Grüßen aus Hannover


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist schon manchmal ne kleine Welt.


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, Detlef siehst Du: Alle vorm PC 

(Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer schönen Rolle und wollte mich daher hier "weiter bilden", aber das Ding ist ja so unübersichtlich ...)


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So verbringst Du also Deine Abende Mattes...
> 
> Mit schönen Grüßen aus Hannover



Mensch Veikko, grüß Dich #h

Du hast ja demnächst Geburtstag und dann auch noch so ein bedeutungsvoller runder |supergri ... das schreit ja förmlich nach 'ner deftigen Party :vik:

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut informiert Mattes. Ich bin übrigens am Wochenende in Berlin  . Wir könnten also Eisangeln (nicht ganz ernst gemeint).
Empfehlt mir mal eine Rolle. Obergrenze 300 € (vielleicht in Ammmmmmiland) zum Hechtangeln, hauptsächlich Gufi, geflochtene Schnur ...
Bisher Shimano-verseucht mit mehreren Twinpower(s). Hat einer die Twinpower Mg?


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Daiwa Ininity Q 3000 zur Zeit sind die Restpostet noch für 239 zu haben,......


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist so´n Mix aus Cerate und Exist für den deutschen Markt, oder? Wo gibts die für 239?


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerlinger und CMW


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiss gar nicht so genau, was die Infinity von der Certate unterscheidet, ausser vielleicht der Farbe, konnte im Katalog zumindest keine Unterschiede ausmachen,...selbst beim Gewicht nicht,...aber vielleicht wissen das ja andere Spezis #6


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Soll irgendein Mix aus Gehäuse und Getriebe/Innereien sein. Egal, ich hab bestellt. Hab ich wenigstens ein Geschenk für mich zum Geburtstag :vik:

(und Detlef hat mich ja in letzter Zeit immer massiv unter Druck gesetzt, dass ich mal eine Daiwa nehmen soll  )


----------



## Tisie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Veikko,



biX schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens am Wochenende in Berlin  . Wir könnten also Eisangeln (nicht ganz ernst gemeint).


Oder 1,2,3, ... Bierchen trinken #g

Zur Rolle ... hast Du inzwischen Deine SpinSystem II (oder war's die III) von CMW und soll die Rolle dafür sein?

Wie gesagt, der Lauf der Aspire ist toll und wenn Dich das minimale Spiel nicht stört (haben Deine TPs auch - einfach mal Rotor festhalten und Kurbel vor und zurück wackeln), ist die 4000er Aspire für knapp 260€ sicher auch 'ne Überlegung wert.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin biX!

Die Rolle ist super, da machste nix falsch.

Ich bin mal neugierig!

Wieso kennen Dich hier Alle???


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin biX!
> 
> Wieso kennen Dich hier Alle???



Ist Zufall :q

(Außer dem hab ich Detlef meine zukünftige Aalrute (einen Mistprügel namens Harrison) versprochen, wenn er nett ist)

@Mattes
Nee, wird eine japanische Rute. Die CMW hab ich mir für Weihnachten aufgehoben, da ich dafür an mein Angelzeug kommen muss, dass ja derzeit eingelagert ist ...


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Infinity gibt's doch auch schon für 199 Euro... Kaki *räusper*


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Die Infinity gibt's doch auch schon für 199 Euro... Kaki *räusper*



Mach mich nicht schwach, habe gerade bei Gerlinger bestellt. Wo gibts die für 199 €?

@Mattes
E-Mail-Verkehr morgen!

So muss in´s Bett bevor Klaus hier auch noch auftaucht ...


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moritz Nord, Kaltenkirchen; bietet aber keinen Versand an.

Dafür musst du dir nen Boardie suchen.


----------



## biX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da wird sich wohl kaum einer finden, oder?


----------



## DRU (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wusste gar nicht, dass die noch welche haben. Kann mich nicht erinnern im letzten Flugblatt welche gesehen zu haben. Aber ich mag mich auch irren, wäre umso so schöner für biX!


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab meine 3000 er Infinity von Gerlinger für 205 Taler inner Bucht bekommen.
Da laufen immer Welche.


----------



## Tisie (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 3000 er Infinity von Gerlinger für 205 Taler inner Bucht bekommen.
> Da laufen immer Welche.


Unter wecher Kennung verkauft denn Gerlinger bei Ebay? Haben die einen Ebay-Shop?

Gute Nacht, Matthias


----------



## Hackersepp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Da wird sich wohl kaum einer finden, oder?


 
Ich habe einen gefunden für meine Aspire . . . doch dessen PC ist momentan kaputt und wie es ausschaut wird das wohl länger dauern bis er wieder on ist.

Die Aspire steht auch nicht mehr auf dem Flyer und ist trotzdem noch zu haben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass immer wieder neue Lieferungen an Daiwas  ins Lager kommen.
Man muss sich halt nur erkundigen!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Tiesi

Naja Gerlinger halt.
Sonst gibts Du in die Ebay Suche Daiwa Infinity ein, die oberste ist vom Heinz G.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal kurz zurück zur Biomaster...ich habe sie nochmal in die Hand genommen. Man merkt natürlich einen Unterschied zu Sephia, Stella und co, aber das ist trotzdem eine Bombenrolle. Ich fische so einen Kram jetzt schon recht lange und womöglich verliert man ein wenig den Sinn für die Realität.


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... womöglich verliert man ein wenig den Sinn für die Realität.



#6

Aber das ist doch auch eine schöne Nebenwirkung, solange man die Bodenhatfung nicht verliert,......


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ab einem gewissen Alter, ist der fehlende Bezug zur realen Ebene völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Tisie (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sonst gibts Du in die Ebay Suche Daiwa Infinity ein, die oberste ist vom Heinz G.


alles klar |rolleyes



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zurück zur Biomaster...ich habe sie nochmal in die Hand genommen. Man merkt natürlich einen Unterschied zu Sephia, Stella und co, aber das ist trotzdem eine Bombenrolle. Ich fische so einen Kram jetzt schon recht lange und womöglich verliert man ein wenig den Sinn für die Realität.


Na das hört sich doch gut an, danke #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter, ist der fehlende Bezug zur realen Ebene völlig in Ordnung.



Ich sag nur Burg, Oma, Fahrrad, Autotür, Lebensmittelvergiftung. Irrealer kann es kaum werden.:g


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das war ein ganz schlechter Film!


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Dann muß man wohl mit dem leichten (Kurbel-)Spiel leben |evil: ... haben das auch die hochwertigen Daiwas?



Das nicht, aber bei denen wackelt dann der Bügel, LOL.

Shamoni, Daiwa, alles nix. Also doch wieder Red Arc. :q

*duckundweg*


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier verkauft einer seine Infinity Q.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter, ist der fehlende Bezug zur realen Ebene völlig in Ordnung.


 
Moin Moin werte HE Gemeinde#h
Der Spruch trifft den Nagel z.Z. bei mir völlig auf dem Kopf|supergri

Angefixt durch meine Aspire´s und der GS 8, kommt mir meine 5000er TP-F zum Pilken auf einmal so "kratzig" und mit 540gr. so schwer rüber, so 50-100gr. weniger dürfen es schon sein. Wobei die Rolle dabei auch "Power" im Getriebe haben muss, denn Power hat die F ja bekanntermassen ohne Ende. 
Da muss nun was neus her|rolleyes. 
Shimano Deutschland scheidet da ja wohl schon fast aus:g, also war ich mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten im Land der aufgehenden Sonne schmöckern.Die Stella FD gibbet ja leider nur bis zur 4000er Größe, aber die 5000er Stella SW/PG ist da schon nen gaaanz heisser Kanditat. Allerdings ist der Preis auch echt kräftig!!! 
Die 08er TP wird hier ja als ziemlich gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bezeichnet wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe und auch davon gibt es PG Modelle. Allerdings schlagen die bei Plat, Japantackle und Bass bei dem derzeitigen Kursen auch noch mit ~300€ zzgl. Tax zu buche. 
Nun bin ich bei meiner Suche auf diesen Shop hier gestossen www.fujiyamapeche.com wo die Preise für die 08 TP und TP-PG echt |bigeyessind.
Kennt den Shop jemand und hat da schonmal einer bestellt??
Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht noch nen anderen heissen Rollentip für mich?? 
Bin da für alles offen, sollte aber für max. 350 Taler (wenn´s nen bisschen mehr wird, egal wat mut dat mut ) bei mir an der Rute hängen.
Daiwa D scheidet wohl mangels angebotene Zielobjekte komplett aus und japantechnisch hab ich mich Daiwa mäßig noch nicht umgeschaut.
Für andere Rollenempfehlungen bzw. erfahrungen mit der 5000er TP-PG wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich habe einen gefunden für meine Aspire . . . doch dessen PC ist momentan kaputt und wie es ausschaut wird das wohl länger dauern bis er wieder on ist.
> 
> Die Aspire steht auch nicht mehr auf dem Flyer und ist trotzdem noch zu haben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass immer wieder neue Lieferungen an Daiwas  ins Lager kommen.
> Man muss sich halt nur erkundigen!



Zum Thema von Boardi schicken lassen möchte ich kurz anmerken das ich von 2 Boardies weiss die aktuell Trouble haben weil sie nach Überweisung des Geldes keine Ware bekommen haben, beide über die gleiche Kontaktperson. Der hatte mir auch angeboten was mitzubringen, gut das ich nicht drauf eingegangen bin. Anderen scheint er Sachen geschickt zu haben, keine Ahnung wie man das bewerten soll... #c


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> it ~300€ zzgl. Tax zu buche.
> Nun bin ich bei meiner Suche auf diesen Shop hier gestossen www.fujiyamapeche.com wo die Preise für die 08 TP und TP-PG echt |bigeyessind.
> Kennt den Shop jemand und hat da schonmal einer bestellt??



Ich habe schonmal was bestellt, da hieß dieser Shop noch Ginrinpeche. Hat damals alles sehr gut geklappt, die Preise waren auch mehr als okay. Aber seitdem das nun Fujiyamapeche ist, scheint einiges schief zu laufen.
Mehrere Anfragen meinerseits dort wegen Rollen blieben unbeantwortet, recht untypisch für Japaner.
Die Preise sind sehr verlockend...zu verlockend in meinen Augen. Da kann etwas nicht stimmen.
Weiß auch aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass der Geldtransfer dorthin wohl reibungslos klappt, jedoch nie Ware hier in D angekommen ist.#d
Mein Tipp also: FINGER WEG von dem Shop.


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das will ich doch schwer hoffen 

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

He, so war das nicht gemeint!

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das es gerade mit einem Jungen Boardie der sich mir auch angeboten hat da wohl Probleme gab... Die beiden Boardies die mich kontaktiert haben haben beide hochpreisige Rollen bestellt und trotz Überweisung nicht erhaltenr, der "Verdsender" war dann auch nicht mehr zu erreichen... Wollte nur sagen das es sowas gibt!

Bei einem Boardie mit dem man öfter mal schreibt oder den man gar persönlich kennt hätte ich da keine Probleme, wenn sich da Jungs anbieten habe ich ein wenig Hemmungen denen mehrere Hundert € zu schicken...

Also noch mal deutlich: War nix gegen Dich Slotti!


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Stefan

nee nee paßt schon , habe ich auch überhaupt nicht so aufgefasst !!!

Deine Warnung habe ich schon richtig verstanden und finde es auch absolut sinnvoll darauf hinzuweisen!!!

also alles im Lack 

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei einem Boardie mit dem man öfter mal schreibt oder den man gar persönlich kennt hätte ich da keine Probleme, wenn sich da Jungs anbieten habe ich ein wenig Hemmungen denen mehrere Hundert € zu schicken...


Die Sache wird hoffentlich bald mal einfacher: 
Die bauen Pauly doch jetzt sozusagen einen Privattunnel nach KaKi, da kann er dann immer schnell mal hinflitzen, und dann wird die Mitnahmebeschaffung viel einfacher und sicherer ... :q :q


----------



## Tisie (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Dorschjäger,



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich bei meiner Suche auf diesen Shop hier gestossen www.fujiyamapeche.com wo die Preise für die 08 TP und TP-PG echt |bigeyessind.
> Kennt den Shop jemand und hat da schonmal einer bestellt??


die Preise sind wirklich sehr verlockend, ABER ...



drehteufel schrieb:


> ... seitdem das nun Fujiyamapeche ist, scheint einiges schief zu laufen.
> Mehrere Anfragen meinerseits dort wegen Rollen blieben unbeantwortet, recht untypisch für Japaner.


... genauso erging es mir auch - keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage.



drehteufel schrieb:


> Weiß auch aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass der Geldtransfer dorthin wohl reibungslos klappt, jedoch nie Ware hier in D angekommen ist.#d


Hier der entsprechende Link dazu: *klick*

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn der Tunnel fertig ist, mach ich nen Ebayshop auf.
Da gibts ja so Einige, die öfter in Kaki sind und den Kram auf Ebay wieder verticken.
Am liebsten nach Süddeutschland.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ne Frage:

Hat irgendjemand hier schon mal bei dem Herrn Togashi von bass wg. ner Rollenreperatur angefragt?

Ich hab dem letzte Woche von zwei Adressen aus ne E-Mail diesbezüglich gesendet und bis heute keinerlei Antwort erhalten... 

Was mich sehr wundert, wenn man wegen Artikeln anfragt geht das mit der Antwort eigentl. immer ziemlich schnell.

Hab an die overseas@... Adresse gesendet.


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Hat irgendjemand hier schon mal bei dem Herrn Togashi von bass wg. ner Rollenreperatur angefragt?
> 
> ...



Hatte bisher nur wg. Rollenersatzeilen angefragt, daraufhin hat er mir einen Link zur Daiwa-Serviceseite geschickt, wo man mittels Eingabe der Typennummer (auf dem Karton) der Rolle die entsprechenden Erstzteile und deren Nummern raussuchen und ihm dann übermitteln kann.
Er hat die Teile dann bestellt und nach ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich sie.

Für alle, die es interessiert, hier der Link zur Kurzanleitung von bass.jp, wie man Daiwa-Erstzteile bestellt:
http://www.bass.jp/Daiwa_reel_parts.php


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi drehteufel,

Thx. Mich wundert nur, daß ich einfach so gar keine Antwort bekomme. #q

Bei dem Interview auf SF schreibt er:


> Sollte mal eine Rolle kaputt gehen, kann man sie gerne einschicken. Wir senden sie dann zur Reparatur zum Hersteller und anschließend versenden wir das Teil an den Kunden zurück. Bitte beachte aber, dass der Kunde dabei absolut alle Kosten zu tragen hat. So ist das nun mal in Japan. Aber eigentlich sollten unsere Rollen ja auch nicht kaputt gehen.




Da ich von zwei versch. Adressen gesendet habe und dort schon mehrfach bestellt habe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß meine Mails nicht angekommen sind. #c
Ich hab auch keine Empfangsbestätigung der einen Mail erhalten, sie wurde also scheinbar (noch?) garnicht gelesen...

Ich hab dort vor einiger Zeit auch schonmal nach Ersatzspulen gefragt und keine Antwort erhalten.

Hat jemand dort mal in jüngster Zeit ne Mail hingeschickt? Wie lange hat die Antwort gedauert?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte bisher immer binnen 48 Stunden Antwort, allerdings liegt mein letzter email-Kontakt auch schon etwa 3 Monate zurück...


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hi drehteufel,
> 
> Thx. Mich wundert nur, daß ich einfach so gar keine Antwort bekomme. #q
> 
> ...



Hmm, wirklich seltsam, vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auch was wegen Rollen gefragt und bekam zügig Antwort, allerdings nicht von Hiroshi Togashi wie sonst immer, sondern von jemand anders...


----------



## Tisie (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Für alle, die es interessiert, hier der Link zur Kurzanleitung von bass.jp, wie man Daiwa-Erstzteile bestellt:
> http://www.bass.jp/Daiwa_reel_parts.php


auf der Seite steht bez. der Daiwa Service-Seite: "NOTE: This system works from 08:00 to 26:00 in Japan time."

Haben die 'ne andere Zeitrechnung in Japan? |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> auf der Seite steht bez. der Daiwa Service-Seite: "NOTE: This system works from 08:00 to 26:00 in Japan time."
> ...



Sieht irgendwie so aus...:m


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel: hast nen Link zu den U Scheiben, bin zu blöd die zu finden. Wie heissen die eigentlich auf engl, flat washer???


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich find das auch alles sehr merkwürdig.

Kenne Japaner bisher nur als über-anständige, korrekte Geschäftsleute.

Jedenfalls keine, die einfach nicht auf E-Mails antworten... #c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> auf der Seite steht bez. der Daiwa Service-Seite: "NOTE: This system works from 08:00 to 26:00 in Japan time."
> ...



Daher kommt wohl der Spruch vom ach so fleissigen Japaner: Bei denen sind Stunden dann wohl 1/12 kürzer, entsprechend mehr Stunden pro Tag werden gearbeitet!


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: hast nen Link zu den U Scheiben, bin zu blöd die zu finden. Wie heissen die eigentlich auf engl, flat washer???



Hier der Link zu den Daiwa-Explosionszeichnungen bei mikesreelrepair.com:

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=24

Bei meiner Certate 3000 heißen die Teile "side ring washer", Teil Nr. 68 in der Zeichnung, bei Deiner SOL müsste das wohl Teil Nr. 67 sein, mit "bearing washer b" bezeichnet. Sind auf jeden Fall an der identischen Position in der Rolle verbaut.
Hier die Explosionszeichnung der 3000er SOL, die 2500er habe ich nicht gefunden, im Zweifelsfall bei Mike nachfragen:

Anhang anzeigen Daiwa_TD_Sol_3000.pdf


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch, das ist überhaupt ne Idee, ich frag einfach bei Mike! |licht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Armes Deutschland, wo sind wir hin gekommen, darnieder! 
Selbst einfache einzelne U-Scheibchen müssen schon aus Japan bestellt und importiert werden.
Wo sind sie hin, die Denker, Tüftler und Ingenieure? 

Diese Probleme einfachste Teile und Halbzeug (mal eben für Kleinmengen) zu bekommen sind gar nicht mehr lustig ... |rolleyes
Ich habe hier im Ort noch einen Eisenwarenhändler. Aber wenn Du nicht gerade einen Baukran bauen willst, hat der einfach nichts mehr für mich, nur noch Sachen für Schwermaschinenbau. 
Das gleiche in Schweden in einem kleinen Ort mit sogar Industrieviertel: Ein dünnes Blech für Brandschutz sollte man doch irgendwo bekommen können. Richtig schwer, unter 2.5mm Dicke für Landmaschinen hatten die nichts mehr da, und das war nur Zufall. Ab 8mm Dicke hätte ich aber reichlich Trägerbleche kaufen können - nur schwer abtransportierbar.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe schonmal was bestellt, da hieß dieser Shop noch Ginrinpeche. Hat damals alles sehr gut geklappt, die Preise waren auch mehr als okay. Aber seitdem das nun Fujiyamapeche ist, scheint einiges schief zu laufen.
> Mehrere Anfragen meinerseits dort wegen Rollen blieben unbeantwortet, recht untypisch für Japaner.
> Die Preise sind sehr verlockend...zu verlockend in meinen Augen. Da kann etwas nicht stimmen.
> Weiß auch aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass der Geldtransfer dorthin wohl reibungslos klappt, jedoch nie Ware hier in D angekommen ist.#d
> Mein Tipp also: FINGER WEG von dem Shop.


 
@drehteufel

Vielen Dank für die Warnung bzw. dem Link(@tisie)!!!
Schade, bei den Preisen hätte man echt jetzt schon schwach werden können...
Nun bin ich ja nicht so der Börsianer#d. Bei was für einen Wechselkurs lohnt es sich den im Land der aufgehenden Sonne zu ordern?? Welche Währung muss ich im Auge behalten Dollar?? Yen??

Hat sonst einer von euch noch ein paar Rollenempfehlungen für mich?? 
Wie sieht es mit den einschlägigen Daiwas in der 3500er Grösse zum Pilken aus?? Geeignet oder zu schwach auf der Brust?? Die TP-PG liegt ja Gewichtstechnisch auf gleichem Niveu, soll aber Dampf ohne Ende haben.Kennt bzw fischt das Modell hier einer von Euch?

Viele Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Welche Währung muss ich im Auge behalten Dollar?? Yen??



Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du bei Plat (http://plat.co.jp/) ein bißchen stöberst. Da kann man Yen, Euro und Dollarpreise einstellen und einsehen.

Da kann man Rollenschauen, Wechselkurse abgleichen und ein bißchen träumen.

Rosamunde Pilcher für Angler....:q:q:q


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> Bei was für einen Wechselkurs lohnt es sich den im Land der aufgehenden Sonne zu ordern?? Welche Währung muss ich im Auge behalten Dollar?? Yen??



Wenn wir für 1 Euro wieder 160 Yen bekommen, dann ist es richtig interessant, ich fürchte nur, das wird vorläufig nicht mehr der Fall sein...beim Dollar würde ich sagen ab 1,40 aufwärts wird es wieder spannend.
Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gibts wohl die 3500er Certate für 289 Euro. Sehr guter Preis, soll aber wohl nicht grad die beste Salzwasserrolle sein.#c


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, wenn nur nicht diese schlechten Wechselkurse wären.|uhoh:


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den einschlägigen Daiwas in der 3500er Grösse zum Pilken aus??



Ich würd's nicht machen. Hab schon ziemlich verratschte in der Größe gesehen, die das Meeresangeln scheinbar nicht so gut vertragen haben. Glaub das Salzwasser ist weniger das Problem, aber die Belastung beim Pilken und besonders beim Jiggen ist nicht ohne. Die 5000er Shimano-Modelle, die hier so üblich sind sind da im Übrigen kaum besser. Ich sach mal meine 5000er Technium fand das auch nicht so prall... |rolleyes
Also besser 4500er Daiwa-Modelle oder Salzwasser Shimanos (TP PG, Stella FA/SW...).


----------



## Hackersepp (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zum Thema von Boardi schicken lassen möchte ich kurz anmerken das ich von 2 Boardies weiss die aktuell Trouble haben weil sie nach Überweisung des Geldes keine Ware bekommen haben, beide über die gleiche Kontaktperson. Der hatte mir auch angeboten was mitzubringen, gut das ich nicht drauf eingegangen bin. Anderen scheint er Sachen geschickt zu haben, keine Ahnung wie man das bewerten soll... #c


 
Bei mir gabs zwar anfangs ein Problem(Produkt wurde von GLS nicht mehr aufgefunden) , doch dann lief alles glatt.

Ich kenne auch einen Boardie, der  jetzt Probleme hat...

Von daher sollte man es lieber sein lassen. Ich habe zwar ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt, aber Gott sei Dank ist alles nochmal GUT ausgegangen.

@Schleien Stefan : Schreib mir mal eine PN mit den Namen derer , die Probleme mit diesem Boardie haben (einen kenne ich ja). Ich habe nämlich einige "wertvolle" Kontaktdaten dieses Boardies. 

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wenn wir für 1 Euro wieder 160 Yen bekommen, dann ist es richtig interessant, ich fürchte nur, das wird vorläufig nicht mehr der Fall sein...beim Dollar würde ich sagen ab 1,40 aufwärts wird es wieder spannend.
> Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen gibts wohl die 3500er Certate für 289 Euro. Sehr guter Preis, soll aber wohl nicht grad die beste Salzwasserrolle sein.#c


 
Dank dir Drehteufel!! 
Jetzt bin ich zumindest schon ein wenig schlauer wann es beim Wechselkurs interessant wird.
Ja ,das mit Daiwa und Salzwasser hab ich hier auch schon gelesen. Allerdings bin ich persönlich mit meinen Daiwa´s die ich im Salzwasser benutze echt Top zufrieden! OK sind Big Pit´s (daher hier wohl OT) und auch schon ältere Modelle (4500XA Brandung und 4500XT Jiggen/Kutter) aber gerade die XT, die ich jetzt schon 10Jahre im Salzwasser fische will einfach nicht kaputt gehen|rolleyes. Daher kann ich mir die Salzwasser-unverträglichkeit der heutigen Daiwas nicht so recht erklären.#c.
Mal was anderes, ich hab grad mal parallel bei E-bay.com geschmöckert und da werden die Stella SW5000PG bei reelseller für 585$ angeboten. Die (für mich) gleiche Rolle soll bei Plat z.Z. 955$ kosten. Gibt es da Modellunterschiede oder hängt das auch wieder mit den Wechselkursen zusammen#c...
So langsam steig ich da nicht mehr durch;+

@all#h
Sorry das ich diesen Thread hier mit meinem Überseeorder anliegen vollspame, aber hier erhoffe ich mir einfach die die kompetenteste Hilfe!!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würd's nicht machen. Hab schon ziemlich verratschte in der Größe gesehen, die das Meeresangeln scheinbar nicht so gut vertragen haben. Glaub das Salzwasser ist weniger das Problem, aber die Belastung beim Pilken und besonders beim Jiggen ist nicht ohne. Die 5000er Shimano-Modelle, die hier so üblich sind sind da im Übrigen kaum besser. Ich sach mal meine 5000er Technium fand das auch nicht so prall... |rolleyes
> Also besser 4500er Daiwa-Modelle oder Salzwasser Shimanos (TP PG, Stella FA/SW...).


 
Auch Dir besten Dank Wicked
Sowas in der Art hab ich mir schon fast Gedacht. Daher scheidet für mich auch ein Kauf in D so gut wie aus und ich werde meine erste Auslandsorder tätigen. Schade eigentlich, aber was will man machen wenn´s die passenden Rollen nur in Übersee gibt... Gerade die TP-PG reizt mich ja, aber leider nur in Japan zu bekommen. Zumindest hat das meine Suche ergeben. Bleibt nur die Stella SW die zumindest in D erhältlich ist, aber der Preis ist natürlich auch heftig (649€ bei HAV).
4500er Daiwas gibt es nur die Capricorn als ausgewiesene Pilkrolle mit 470gr. Gewicht. Die hatte ich schonmal begrabbelt, konnte mich aber nicht 100%ig überzeugen. Der Rest ist dann schon wieder Big Pit und gewichtstechnisch unazeptabel... Bleibt also nur Shimano oder ne Taurus...


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das alte Modell der TP PG gab's mal bei nem deutschen Händler ziemlich günstig... aber mir fällt nicht mehr ein wo, irgend so ein Big Game-Schuppen |kopfkrat

Benutz evtl. mal die Forensuche oder so, irgend jemand hatte das gepostet.

Außerdem gibt's hier ja auch noch die Stella FA in den großen Größen, glaube Gerlinger hat die.


----------



## biX (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, ich fahre am 24.01. ab Langenhagen bei Hannover definitiv nach Kaltenkirchen, wenn die Straße eis- und schneefrei ist. Wer also schon immer mal da hin wollte und sich noch nie einen Ruck geben konnte, könnte nun bei minimaler Beteiligung an den Dieselkosten mit kommen.
Bitte nicht anfragen, ob ich was mitbringe. Bitte nur interessierte Mitfahrer melden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab ich gesehen und notiere es einfach mal, falls irgend was "juckt".  OHA H sind nur gute 100km.


----------



## biX (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na siehst Du,  Detlef ... und dann noch 180 km und wir sind da. Kannst ja mal den Doktore frage, vielleicht will der ja mit (dann könnten wir bei ihm mitfahren, denn der bekommt den Diesel ja umsonst  )


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schaue auch einfach mal hmm,.... Kriegskasse ist grad eh geplündert, aber zum Schnuppern und Aufgeilen da bin ich eigenltich immer für zu haben,....


----------



## biX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Daiwa Infinity 3000 ist lt. Moritz übrigens ausverkauft, nur für alle zur Info. 
"... vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir das wir die Daiwa Rolle im Dezember im Angebot hatten und die Rollen mittlerweile alle verkauft sind. Die Rolle und die von Ihnen angefragte Rute haben wir nicht standardmäßig im Programm. Allerdings haben wir ständig eine sehr große Auswahl Ruten und Rollen unterschiedlicher Marken im Standardprogramm, so dass Sie sicherlich gute Alternativen finden werden."


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine Rolle auf massiv gepimpt? Kann man nicht Teile, die aus "so-naja-Materialien" gefertigt sind, mit einer CNC-Fraese in Massivstahl nachbauen lassen und einsetzen? Ich weiss, es kommen ein paar Gramm an Gewicht dazu, aber von der Praezision einer CNC-Fraese sollte das doch moeglich sein, oder?


----------



## muskA (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die programme kann man ja schreiben....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe keine Fraese und die entsprechenden Programme zu Hause... mich interessiert nach den verschiedenen Diskussionen ueber "minderwertige" oder "problematische" Materialien (Zink, Plastik usw usw), ob das schon einer mal gemacht hat... kann doch eigentlich kein Ding der unmoeglichkeit sein, oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gehen sollte das, wenn entsprechnde Werkzeuge da sind. Ich habe sowas schon gemacht, allerdings nicht für Angelgerät sondern andere Hobbyteile, war kein Thema. Die Frage ist halt ob Du das Teil passend gezeichnet bekommst und welchen Werkstoff Du zur Verfügung hast, mit den guten Maschinen sollte das dann kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt drauf an was für Teile das sind, eine Getriebeschnecke wirst Du halt vermutlich nicht passend zeichnen können, weil die vorher notwendige Messung des Originalteils sehr komplex ist, bei anderen (einfachen) Bauteile sollte das kein Thema sein, bei meiner TP MG waren 2 Stäbchen verbogen, die wären mittels Meßschieber problemlos nachmessbar, also garkein Thema.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch der Punkt, wieviel soll das denn kosten?
Einfache Sachen wie Lager wechseln, selber drehen usw., das geht.
Aber richtig gute anspruchvolle Zahnräder? |kopfkrat Stahl ist außerdem gar nicht so gut für die Rollenwinkelgetriebe, und der bedarf dann mindestens weiterer Verbesserungen wie der eines Ölbades, nächstes Problem.
Wenn man nicht gerade eine Maschinenbauversuchswerkstatt for-free zur Verfügung hat, wird das wohl nichts.

Da sind 500 EUR Rollen von der Stange dann viel billiger und ökonomischer, wenn man mal nur kurz anfängt zu rechnen. :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vollkommen richtig Detlef!

Ich hatte das damals in der Versuchswerkstatt der FH (Maschinenbau) machen lassen, war kostenneutral mit einem Bier...

Wenn man das als Lohnarbeit machen lässt auf jeden Fall wirtschaftlicher Unsinn...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe einen Vater, der ist ziemlich verrückt nach Metallverarbeitungsmachinen, und einen Onkel, der ist als Werkzeugmacher im Flugzeugbau noch verrückter. Da hatte ich öfter Zugang zu guten Maschinen und guten Werkstoffen, da ist es für einen selber möglich auf einer Minidrehbank mal ein kleines Kugellager in Teflon nachzudrehen, freihand wohlgemerkt.
Aber an Zahnräder trauen die sich auch nicht ran ...
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, sowas alles anschaffen zu sollen? Wohl mehr als Overkill ...

Mit reicht eigentlich eine eigene noch zu beschaffende mittelgroße Drehbank, die auch (umstellbar langsam) zum Drechseln laufen können muss und für Rutenbau und einfache Metalldreharbeiten ausreicht. Das muss auch wo stehen, und nicht im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich dachte eher, an solche Beispiele, wo jemand an der uni/FH, Verwandschaft und Baknntschaft zugang zu solchen Maschinen hat... gibt doch Lehrstuehle fuer Materialwissenschaften mit labors und soviele Metallverarbeitende Mittelstaendler in D, von daher fand ich die Idee jetzt nicht vollkommen absurd... klar, dass sich keiner fuer so etwas eine Fraese zuhause in den keller stellt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Unis und FHs im Bereich Maschinenbau sind da meist gut ausgerüstet, man muss halt nur die passende Kontaktperson haben => deswegen bin ich jetzt raus, früher kein Thema. Oder eben in einem entsprechenden Betrieb arbeiten, dann kann man sowas sicher auch bekommen. In einem mir bekannten Fall lief die CNC-Fräse dann halt am Wochenende noch mal ein bisschen, dafür hat der Mitarbeiter in der Zeit mal unentgeltlich ein bisschen aufgeräumt, und schon war das auf dem kurzen Dienstweg abgeklärt, der Materialaufwand ist ja bei unseren kleinen Teilen zu vernachlässigen...

Aber wenn man nur die Zeit gegenrechnet (messen, CNC-Programmierung schreiben, hinterher eventuell nochmal das selbe zum nachbessern etc) wird es wohl bei größeren Projekten (komplexe Teile, mehrere Sachen) wohl wenig lukrativ.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber wenn man nur die Zeit gegenrechnet (messen, CNC-Programmierung schreiben, hinterher eventuell nochmal das selbe zum nachbessern etc) wird es wohl wenig lukrativ.



Stimmt wohl, allerdings was so mancher an Zeit und Geld in sein Hobby investiert, ist auch wenig lukrativ... ich glaube deswegen heisst es wohl auch "Hobby" und nicht "Job" oder "Geschaeft"...


----------



## ok1 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nun, geht nicht gibt es nicht. Einzelteile herstellen ist allerdings immer sehr teuer.

Aber ein Stück weiter gedacht: wieviele Leute würden den gerne Ihre Rolle pimpen? Biete ein Bronze/Messing Getriebe für die Bluearcs und da kommt eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Zahl zusammen. Dann findet man auch jemand der das produziert. Das hat nur noch niemand gemacht.

Geh ein Stück weiter: Wenn Du eine gute Konstrukionszeichnung für eine Angelrolle hast, findest Du auch einen Produzenten. Ein Gemeinschaft von Anglern könnte sich sicher eine Superrolle für einen guten Preis bauen lassen. Anders machen es die ganzen Handelskonzerne auch nicht. Da baut kaum noch einer selbst. Und am Preis den Du im Laden zahlst, geht das wenigste für die Herstellung des Produktes drauf. Der wesentliche Anteil ist Overhead und Vertrieb und das auf jeder Handelsstufe.

Olaf


----------



## dirk-mann (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin

nein das mußt du haben lol


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bitte nicht! |bigeyes

Sonst muss ich beim nächsten gemeinsamen Angeln auf bedeckten Himmel hoffen um nicht geblendet zu werden... :vik:


----------



## Slotti (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch einfach mal hmm,.... Kriegskasse ist grad eh geplündert, aber zum Schnuppern und Aufgeilen da bin ich eigenltich immer für zu haben,....



|muahah:
fahrt ihr in nen Angelshop oder auf die Reeperbahn?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das erstere kann schnell teuer werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ok1 schrieb:


> Aber ein Stück weiter gedacht: wieviele Leute würden den gerne Ihre Rolle pimpen? Biete ein Bronze/Messing Getriebe für die Bluearcs und da kommt eine ökonomisch sinnvolle Zahl zusammen. Dann findet man auch jemand der das produziert. Das hat nur noch niemand gemacht.


Das ist der Punkt: Du brauchst einen Multiplikator, viele sicher dran interessierte Abnehmer, und schon wäre einiges an Geld realisierbar. Ist Dir eh klar.

Die Grundkonstruktion muss aber schon einiges her geben, und ich würd auch nicht unbedingt was tauschen wollen, was nicht muss, bzw. keinen wirklich merklichen Fortschritt bietet, das ist auch klar. Stahl+Messingräder nur durch die Gegend zu tragen bringt nur Minuspunkte - beim Gewicht.

Die Maskenbildnerei, das was Patrick anspricht, ist noch eine ganz andere Sache, wengleich die auch dazu gehört. Denn eine richtig gepimpte Rolle MUSS natürlich anders aussehen, ansonsten klappt das nicht mit dem Status, und das ist auch oft wichtig! :m

Zum schöner machen braucht man nicht soviel Aufwand, und selbst eloxieren ist ja nicht so wild, wie wir schon gesehen haben.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Yeah bau dir eine Tuff Tuff Certate


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für die Stella gibs aber einen Ständer und noch ganz anderes tuffiges Zeug

*KlickidiKlack*


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den Korkknauf find ich gut, den gönn ich mir!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den Egging-Knob vom Bild? Gibt auch noch Holzgriffe, sehen aber aus wie Omas Möbel 

Den habe ich mir auch schon überlegt


----------



## drehteufel (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ein sehr netter Boardie aus meiner Stadt hat heute für mich in Kaki einen kleinen Einkauf getätigt: Aspire 1000FA für meine Barschruten, mal schauen, wie sie sich macht.
War ganz witzig, quasi per Live-Schaltung direkt in den Laden  die Dinge abgesprochen, auf die er achten soll. Großer Vorteil: Er konnte aus ca. 10 Rollen die beste auswählen...#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehen und drehen wollen ... :k


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Gibts die Korkknobs überhaupt für die größeren Certates/Infinitys?
> 
> Hier steht nur was von Baitcastern und S-size Spinning reels ??? #c



Ich denke nicht, aber du kannst Plat ja einfach eine EMail schicken und fragen ob der Korkknauf an eine 3000er Certate passt.


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast doch ne 2500er, und dafür passen die hier http://cgi.ebay.com/DAIWA-SOFT-COATED-CORK-KNOB-NIB_W0QQitemZ220345719323QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Ich hätte die ja auch gerne für meine 3000er, noch mal schauen was die Ize Factory so her gibt!


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Öhm... ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab die nicht, obwohl ich auch mal überlegt hatte mir die für meine Alphas zuzulegen...


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gelagert sind die nicht! Verwenden, die alten

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/product_info.php?cPath=47_50&products_id=87347


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Super, hast Du doch schon mal eine Frage geklärt! #6

Könnte sogar sein, dass die Knaufachsen von Ryobi Zauber/Applause genauso sind, kann da auf die Entfernung erstmal keine Abweichung sehen. 
Muss mal genau messen.

Und hier: 

Zapfen gesamt h=30mm, davon der Teil a=6mm ab Kurbel verdickt in b=5mm Durchmesser, darüber d=4mm. Die goldene Dichtscheibe unten hat ca. f=9.2mm, wo der Knauf aufliegt.

Das Kugellager ID x AD x B = 4 x 7 x 2.5mm

Dieses b in 5mm sieht dünner aus. Die Schraube oben hat ein 2,55mm Gewinde, kein 3mm.


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Spezi, dass ist doch mal ne Ansage! Vielleicht passen die sogar an meine SOL:q, dann könnt ich sogar das Paar verwenden! Mal schauen, wie viele wir brauchen, bei 3 Paar könnt es eng mit dem Zoll werden,.....


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube die passen an die Sol, zumindestens bin ich der Meinung mal eine Sol mit "Korki" gesehen zu haben.


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier: 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageACCDAIWA-DICC.html

gibts den Kork Knobser in 2 Formen:g


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne ich glaube nicht. Ich mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht für mich auf dem Photo so aus,.....|kopfkrat
Fein dass er auf der SOL passt,....thx


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ansonsten schreib Tacklewarehouse eine EMail. Die antworten super schnell. Dann kannste definitiv nichts falsch machen.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, meine kleine Aspire 1000 FA ist da. Wirkt auf mich sehr wertig, Lauf ist sehr gut, der erste Eindruck weiß zu überzeugen. 
Bin gespannt, wie sie sich später an meiner Barschspinne macht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> zu deiner Beruhigung, ich besitze auch genug "High-End" Angelzeug. Egal ob Rollen / Ruten usw.. Daher denke ich schon das ich genau weiß was ich schreibe. Nur lass ich das manchmal nicht so raushängen.
> Egal auch, aber das man mit einer 4000er Rolle eine Dorschdoublette ohne größere Anstrengungen an die Luft bekommen sollte, vor allem wenn´s denn so tolle Rollen sein sollen, sollte eigentlich drinsitzen. Mit meiner 3000er Taurus kurbel ich dir *zur Not* so eine Doublette an die Wasseroberfläche (mit der Cabo ebenso). Die Rolle "lacht" da eher drüber. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle, aber es würde OHNE PROBLEME klappen.



Wie gesagt, ich bin gänzlich unbeunruhigt.

Zur Not? Mit meinen 4000ern bzw. 3000er Daiwa kurbel ich dir auch jede Doublette nach oben. Ich finde schon, dass das wichtig ist, ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Wenn ich so angel, dann mache ich das sinnvollerweise mit einer Rolle die dafür geeignet und für sowas gebaut ist. Dann nehme ich ne Slammer 360 oder ne 5000er oder 6000er Shimanogröße. Ich kenne nur wenige Leute die das beim mittelschweren Pilken anders machen, aber vielleicht hat das auch ein wenig mit der Anzahl der Küstentage zu tun die man so hat.




welsfaenger schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem HE-Rollen Thread wirklich geärgert hat, war dies im Nachhinein ständig lustig machen über diesen besagten User. Nicht unbedingt sehr fair.


 
 Ich weiß nicht wirklich worüber du dich ärgerst. Da hat jemand völlige Beratungsresistenz gezeigt und ist dabei noch reichlich forsch gewesen und dann ist es aus dem Wald herausgeschallt. Ich kann es ja nur wiederholen, wer so dusselig ist seine *Spinnrolle*  zu versenken und mit Sand zu füllen, der muß sich dann doch nicht wundern, wenn diese nicht mehr funktioniert. Wer dann hier noch derartig trommelt und von Mädchenrolle spricht -wohlgemerkt einer Rolle, die viele zum mittelschweren Hechtfischen, Zandern und Küstenspinnfischen einsetzen - der muß sich doch über Spott und Häme nicht wundern.

Ich habe ihm den Tipp mit der Saragossa gegeben, ich habe ihm mehrfach eine Rolle angeboten die seinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und das war eigentlich kein Witz und ein "Danke schön" hat es nicht gegeben.

Wer eine *Spinnrolle* da verwendet, wo er wirklich eine *Pilkrolle* braucht, der ist doch selbst schuld, wenn das Gerät nicht seinen überzogenen Vorstellungen entspricht. Jeder halbswegs erfahrene Bootsangler schüttelt doch nur den Kopf, wenn einer gezielt mit 4000er Rollen auf 80er Dorschdoubletten angelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vergiss aber nich das nach+ausmessen, wenn sie da sind. Wenn was nicht paßt, hilft das DIR auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mich interessiert ja hauptsächlich, in wiefern sich da doch ein heimlicher Standard herausgebildet hat, sei es durch Zusammenarbeit oder Abkupfern. Die Stella und Zauber-Knaufachse sollen sich auch nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, und das wäre wirklich fein #6, wenn die Knaufachsen mit der 4mm Stange und der Art der Befestigung und Lagerauflage viel gleicher wären als wir gedacht haben.


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

eigentlich ist das ganze High-End-Rollen-Gequatsche albern ... ich gehe zukünftig nur noch Stippen - das geht auch auf richtig große Fische: *klick* (unbedingt bis zum Ende schauen, dann kommen die großen Jungs an Deck!) |bigeyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, mit Stahlhelm angeln! :g 
Geiler Film, Matthias! #6

Ich sag ja immer, die Rute ist viel wichtiger,
und die Power zählt!

Also was die vom Meer immer haben, 
ob Ukelei oder dicke Thuna, zupp und raus! 
Hechte Angeln so macht auch Spaß, nur fighten die u.U. mehr!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fight gibts da keinen, die beissen ja direkt an der Oberfläche und fliegen bevor sie das Maul richtig zuhaben... :m

Aber krass mit welch spartanischer Ausrüstung da ja doch richtig dicke Thune an Bord kommen!


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sag ja immer, die Rute ist viel wichtiger,
> und die Power zählt!


Genau und immer schön anfüttern, zwischendurch mal die Haie erschießen, dann klappt das schon 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Apropos Matthias,

sag mal was zur Biomaster,........ist preislich gesehen nicht high-end, aber vielleicht ja dicht dran von der Funktion her,......


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,

paßt ja, die Biomaster ist heute angekommen  ... der erste Eindruck aus der Box heraus war für den Preis wirklich OK: gefälliges Aussehen und schön leichtgängig.

Nun habe ich Schnur aufgespult und dabei gemerkt, daß der Lauf doch nicht so weich ist, man spürt im Rollenhalter der Rute leicht etwas rauhes (die Zahnräder?) und die Schnurwicklung ist auch nicht perfekt gerade.

Anbei mal zwei Fotos ... nun überlege ich, ob ich doch die Aspire nehme |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Verflixt,

die Schnurwicklung sieht wirklich nicht so dolle aus,......naja zumindest nicht angemessen und sicherlich nicht nach Deinem Gusto! Ist das die Fireline in Pink???
Das mit dem leicht rauhen Getriebe habe ich beim TD auch gemerkt, aber es war nur minimal,.....


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,

ja, 12er Fireline in pink mit ein paar Metern Mono drunter. Schade eigentlich, sonst gefällt mir die Rolle sehr gut 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## j-c-w (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich klinke mich hier einfach mal so ein, hoffe das ist okay...

Meine Infinity Q wickelt die Schnur nicht mehr grade auf, oben am Rand ist am meisten Schnur und das wird dann gleichmäßig immer weniger bis unten. Also nicht grade wie man es eigentlich gewöhnt ist. Und wie meine andere Infinity es auch tut....  Außerdem klappt der Bügel öfters nicht mehr komplett zurück. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob bzw wie man das beheben kann?

Danke


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klar ist das okay,........

Bei der Infinity werden 2 Distanzscheiben mit geliefert, die sind dafür da, dass Du die Wicklung beeinflussen kannst. Habe das aber noch nicht gebraucht. Schau doch einfach mal in die Bedienungsnaleitung,.....ansonsten können Dir morgen bestimmt die Spezis sagen was Du mach kannst, oder ab zur Wartung. Klingt so als wenn sie schon lange im Eindatz ist,........


----------



## Jemir (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das Problem mit dem Schnurfangbügel hatte ich bei der Airity auch. Die Rolle wurde problemlos getauscht


----------



## j-c-w (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

leider ist meine schon zu alt zum Umtausch... :-\

Habs sie grad komplett abgeespult, aber mit Ring ist es noch schlimmer, nur dass diesmal unten viel zu viel ist. Bräuchte also nen dünneren Ring, aber den gibts nicht.


----------



## DRU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, ich habe 2 unterschiedliche Distanzscheiben,.......

Der Tackle Dealer Deines Vertrauens kann Dir bestimm weiterhelfen, wenn er denn gute Wartungsarbeiten macht,......ansonsten bietet Daiwa wohl auch einen direkten Service an. Würd mich mal interessieren wie kulant die bei solchen Geschichten, vor allem bei so hochwetigem Gerät sind,.....


----------



## j-c-w (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dann werd ich da wohl mal vorbeischauen...ärgerlich wenn so teure Sachen sich auch so stark abnutzen 
Früher hat sie wie ne 1 gewickelt....

Welche Rolle würdet ihr mir für ne 23 cm Gummifischrute empfehlen?

4000er Twinpower, Stradic ?

Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella 5000 FA


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Tisie,


ich würde erstmal eine der dickeren Distanzscheiben zum Einstellen der Wickelkontur draufmachen.

Wegen dem brummigen Lauf gut 10/15 Tropfen von dem Shimanoöl in die Wartungsöffnung tröpfeln.

Dann mal damit fischen gehen. Am besten nen Schwimmwobbler, der anständig Wiederstand erzeugt von der Strömung weit abtreiben lassen, so daß du möglichst viel Schnur draußen hast und dann einkurbeln.

Die Wickelkontur sollte sich dadurch schon verbessern, wie's mit dem Lauf aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber die Shamonis sind out-of-the-box meist lange nicht so gut, wie wenn sie eingefischt sind.

LG,

Kai



Tisie schrieb:


> man spürt im Rollenhalter der Rute leicht etwas rauhes (die Zahnräder?) und die Schnurwicklung ist auch nicht perfekt gerade.
> 
> Anbei mal zwei Fotos ... nun überlege ich, ob ich doch die Aspire nehme |kopfkrat
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips #6

Distanzscheiben habe ich probiert, aber das bringt nichts #d ... die Wülste bleiben, verlagern sich durch die Scheiben nur. Ich habe auch keinen Bock, damit ewig herumprobieren zu müssen - ich erwarte einfach, daß das paßt. Selbst bei meiner 1000er Exage FA sieht das Wickelbild besser aus (mit der gleichen Schnur und Aufspultechnik) 

Das "Einlaufverhalten" der Shimanos kenne ich. Die kleinen Unebenheiten im Lauf verschwinden nach einiger Zeit und die werden meist auch leichtgängiger. Erstaunlicherweise lief die Biomaster "out of the Box" schon recht weich und auch schön leichtgängig (Kurbelgewicht genügt, um den Rotor zu drehen). Nach dem Schnuraufspulen bzw. Umspulen mit den unterschiedlichen Scheiben lief die Rolle aber spürbar rauher und nicht mehr so weich. Das überzeugt mich alles nicht #d

Herumschrauben wollte ich an der Rolle nicht (wegen Rückgabe), auch nicht an der Wartungsöffnung. Ich schicke die Rolle auf jeden Fall zurück.

Wie ist denn das Wickelbild bei Aspire und Fireblood?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tisie, selbst die schlechtest jemals von mit gemachte Wicklung einer Excenter-Arc sieht so nicht aus. 
Und wenn man dort als Erstaufspuler eine vorhandene Wormshaft-Schwesterrolle nimmt, kann man das spätere Schnurverlegebild der Excenterrolle praktisch nicht von den schwesterlichen Wormshaftlern unterscheiden.

Bin bei dem Bild ein bischen verwundert, was die Erbauer da in der Rolle treiben. Eine Ultegra mit WS gekauft 2000 von mir verlegt z.B. excellent, eine neuere Twinpower XT-RA von 2004 auch.


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,

ja, ja, wer den Schaden hat |rolleyes ... vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich 'ne Arc holen 

Ich habe auch eine alte Ultegra, noch zu DM-Zeiten gekauft, und die wickelt ganz hervorragend nach alter Aero Wrap Manier. Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, was die mit dem neuen Slow Oscillation Prinzip wieder verschlimmbessert haben?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier das Wickelbild meiner Aspire 1000 FA, habe eine von den dünneren Scheiben zusätzlich untergelegt, mit einer von den dickeren lief das Wickelbild mehr "keilförmig", nach vorn spitzer werdend, zu. Sah aber auch nicht schlecht aus.




Scheinbar haben die Rollen mit dünnster Geflochtener doch so ihre liebe Mühe, obwohl das Wickelbild der Aspire für mich noch iO ist.

PS: Trotzdem spulen meine Daiwas irgendwie schöner:


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal die Aspire, vielleicht etwas besser zu erkennen:




Schnur ist Stroft GTP, Typ 0 (Tragkraft 2,6kg)


----------



## j-c-w (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich habe mal ein Bild von den Infinity Qs gemacht. Findet ihr die rechte wickelt noch im Rahmen ?

Im Vergleich zur Linken ist das schon sehr anders....


----------



## HEWAZA (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 97517
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Find ich nicht. Ist doch Top aufgespult?

Gruß
HEWAZA

PS: Bringt evtl. ein nach vorne Spitzes Wickelbild Wurfweite?


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j-c-w schrieb:


> ich habe mal ein Bild von den Infinity Qs gemacht. Findet ihr die rechte wickelt noch im Rahmen ?
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Linken ist das schon sehr anders....



Bei der Links müstest Du etwas dünnere Scheibe verwenden, sofern geht. Aber ansonsten ist alles im Lot

@HEWAZA:
Ich denke nicht das es Wurfweite bringt.


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j-c-w schrieb:


> ich habe mal ein Bild von den Infinity Qs gemacht. Findet ihr die rechte wickelt noch im Rahmen ?
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Linken ist das schon sehr anders....



Ich finde das rechte Wickelbild fast besser als das linke.#c


----------



## HEWAZA (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j-c-w schrieb:


> ich habe mal ein Bild von den Infinity Qs gemacht. Findet ihr die rechte wickelt noch im Rahmen ?
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Linken ist das schon sehr anders....


 
Ich finde bei der rechten müsstest du noch Unterlegen.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Slotti (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Bei der Links müstest Du etwas dünnere Scheibe verwenden, sofern geht. Aber ansonsten ist alles im Lot
> 
> @HEWAZA:
> Ich denke nicht das es Wurfweite bringt.



öhm ich würde bei der rechten auch ne dünne scheibe unterlegen dann wird gleichmäßiger gewickelt, imo ist an der Abwurfkante mehr Schnur als unten aber die Schnurverlegung ist doch TOP.

#h


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> öhm ich würde bei der rechten auch ne dünne scheibe unterlegen dann wird gleichmäßiger gewickelt, imo ist an der Abwurfkante mehr Schnur als unten aber die Schnurverlegung ist doch TOP.
> 
> #h



Ist das bei Daiwa nicht so gewollt? Ich glaube, die Spulen sind auch schon so geformt, dass die vorn breiter werden.#c


----------



## j-c-w (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn ich rechts eine Scheibe reinlege wickelt sie katastrophal -- ganz dick unten und nicht mal bis zum Rand oben....Leider sind alle meine Schreiben gleichdick....

Aber ansich scheint sie ja okay zu sein....Beide haben nur die Standardscheiben drin, die von anfang an drin waren.


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,

vielen Dank für die Fotos!

Kannst Du vielleicht nochmal eine Nahaufnahme von der Spule Deiner Aspire machen?

Auf dem einen Foto sieht die Wicklung OK aus, aber auf dem anderen auch leicht uneben oder ist das nur der Schatten?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> öhm ich würde bei der rechten auch ne dünne scheibe unterlegen dann wird gleichmäßiger gewickelt, imo ist an der Abwurfkante mehr Schnur als unten aber die Schnurverlegung ist doch TOP.
> 
> #h



ähh sorry rechts


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Fotos!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, perfekt ist das Wickelbild nicht, aber ich finde es okay, obwohl ich mir in dieser Preisklasse und von Shimano mehr erwartet habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel: finde das sieht schon verdammt gut aus, da kann man doch nicht meckern.


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @drehteufel: finde das sieht schon verdammt gut aus, da kann man doch nicht meckern.



Mache ich ja nicht, aber so richtig eben ist das auch nicht oder?
Zumindest kann ich da erstmal keinen Vorteil des Shimano-WS gegen die Excenter-Daiwas erkennen, die können das mindestens genauso gut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf meiner JP TP sieht das ziemlich ähnlich aus, werd später auch nochmal n Foto reinstellen.

Das ist mal so mal so. Wenn ich am Wasser nen Köder mit viel Wiederstand einkurbel und dabei viel Schnur wiederaufnehme ist das Wickelbild kerzengerade.

Aber wenn ich kurze Würfe mache, beim Jiggen, Twitchen und so nimmt man die Schnur auch mal lockerer auf und das Ganze wird schon ungleichmäßiger.


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Auf meiner JP TP sieht das ziemlich ähnlich aus, werd später auch nochmal n Foto reinstellen.
> 
> Das ist mal so mal so. Wenn ich am Wasser nen Köder mit viel Wiederstand einkurbel und dabei viel Schnur wiederaufnehme ist das Wickelbild kerzengerade.
> 
> Aber wenn ich kurze Würfe mache, beim Jiggen, Twitchen und so nimmt man die Schnur auch mal lockerer auf und das Ganze wird schon ungleichmäßiger.



Denke auch, dass das situationsbedingt variieren wird. Ich bin zumindest erstmal so zufrieden, dass ich sie nicht zurückgebe... Die Stroft Typ 0 ist aber auch extrem dünn, eine 16er Füllmono wirkt dagegen recht seilartig. Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen.
Nur wird ja WS als das Schnurverlegungswunder schlechthin dargestellt, das kann ich zumindest bisher nicht bestätigen. Habe auch mal die Schnurverlegung einer Red Arc mit der meiner Certate verglichen und fand, dass die Certate noch besser verlegt, ohne WS...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> öhm ich würde bei der rechten auch ne dünne scheibe unterlegen dann wird gleichmäßiger gewickelt, imo ist an der Abwurfkante mehr Schnur als unten aber die Schnurverlegung ist doch TOP.


So ein klein bischen wäre gut. Daiwa arbeitet schon so ein bischen mit dem Keil und gegen Abrutschen vor, aber schön gerade für gute+sichere Wurfergebnisse ist am besten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich kurze Würfe mache, beim Jiggen, Twitchen und so nimmt man die Schnur auch mal lockerer auf und das Ganze wird schon ungleichmäßiger.


Richtig, vor allem wenn die Rolle viel geangelt wird. 
So beim ersten Mal linealgrade ist ja nicht so die Kunst.


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,

danke für das zusätzliche Foto!

OK trifft das Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach ganz gut. Nicht perfekt, aber OK  ... ist denn die Wickelstruktur schön fest oder kannst Du die Schnur spürbar eindrücken? Zieht sich die Schnur in die unteren Wicklungen ein, wenn Du gegen die kräftig eingestellte Bremse Schnur abziehst? Das ist z.B. bei der Biomaster der Fall und das ist eigentlich sehr untypisch für Aero Wrap.

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal ein anderes Japan-Modell bei Gerlinger bestellt. Das war glaube ich eine 2000er Aerlex und die sollte lt. Gerlinger-Katalog auch Aero Wrap haben ... die Wicklung sah ähnlich bescheiden aus, wie bei der Biomaster - das kann eigentlich kein Aero Wrap sein.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Zieht sich die Schnur in die unteren Wicklungen ein, wenn Du gegen die kräftig eingestellte Bremse Schnur abziehst? Das ist z.B. bei der Biomaster der Fall und das ist eigentlich sehr untypisch für Aero Wrap.




Hi Matthias,

ist das bei deiner Biomaster so? Wenn ja, dann hast du zu weich gewickelt. Ich habe jetzt für mich ein neues lustiges Verfahren entwickelt, wie ich die Schnur küppelhart auf die Rolle bekomme und das ganz easy...:q


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> danke für das zusätzliche Foto!
> 
> ...



Da schneidet nix ein, habe die Schnur stramm durch einen Lappen gezogen beim Aufspulen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Aspire die Mono aufspult, die ich mir zum Barscheln noch holen will...


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hi Matthias,
> 
> ist das bei deiner Biomaster so? Wenn ja, dann hast du zu weich gewickelt. Ich habe jetzt für mich ein neues lustiges Verfahren entwickelt, wie ich die Schnur küppelhart auf die Rolle bekomme und das ganz easy...:q



Lass mal hören...?


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> ist das bei deiner Biomaster so? Wenn ja, dann hast du zu weich gewickelt. Ich habe jetzt für mich ein neues lustiges Verfahren entwickelt, wie ich die Schnur küppelhart auf die Rolle bekomme und das ganz easy...:q


ja, aber zu weich gewickelt habe ich sicher nicht, ich habe den Druck beim zweiten und dritten Versuch sogar noch etwas erhöht. Sonst bremse ich beim aufspulen auch nur mit den Fingern und das haut hin - vorausgesetzt die Rolle wickelt ordentlich  ... ich finde es auch überflüssig darüber zu diskutieren, ob man nun auf dem Kopf stehend mit doppelt über die gekreuzten Beine gebremster Schnur aufwickeln muß, um ein vernünftiges Wickelbild zu bekommen - bei einer Rolle >100€ erwarte ich das einfach als Selbstverständlichkeit!

Nur mal interessehalber ... wie geht denn Deine super-easy-knüppelhart-Methode? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... ich finde es auch überflüssig darüber zu diskutieren, ob man nun auf dem Kopf stehend mit doppelt über die gekreuzten Beine gebremster Schnur aufwickeln muß, um ein vernünftiges Wickelbild zu bekommen - bei einer Rolle >100€ erwarte ich das einfach als Selbstverständlichkeit!



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz einfach, ich kurbel die Schnur einmal auf eine Multi mit Schiebebremse und kurbel sie gegen die Bremslast der Multi zurück.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also "richtige" Bremsen sind schon zu empfehlen.
Im Minimum diese Schnurspuler-Federbremsen oder ne andere Rolle,
wobei Multi wegen wenig Drall natürlich nett ist! #6

Wenn ich additiv bespule, muss ich eh umspulen.


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich kurbel die Schnur einmal auf eine Multi mit Schiebebremse und kurbel sie gegen die Bremslast der Multi zurück.


Und das macht die Rolle ohne zu mucken mit?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also "richtige" Bremsen sind schon zu empfehlen.



Habe ich bisher nie gebraucht, die Daiwas wickeln 1a auch ohne Super-Sonderkonstruktions-Aufspultechnik, sogar bei der Erstbespulung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Und das macht die Rolle ohne zu mucken mit?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Logisch, ich knall ja die Schiebebremse nicht bis zum Anschlag zu. Ist natürlich ne alte Multi, sonst wäre das als Aufspulmaschine etwas exklusiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habe ich bisher nie gebraucht, die Daiwas wickeln 1a auch ohne Super-Sonderkonstruktions-Aufspultechnik, sogar bei der Erstbespulung.


Der Shimantiker könnte jetzt sagen: Das spricht für die Anspruchslosigkeit und Primitivität dieser Rollen. 
Bei den alten Quicks und Ambidex gab es auch nie Probleme, alleine schon bedingt durch den kürzeren Spulenhub. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Bremse der Statio - in diesem Fall eine Infinity - war natürlich knüppeldick zu. Mit einer TP FB würde ich das Verfahren eher nicht empfehlen, dann ist die hin, bevor sie Wasser gesehen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das erinnert mich sehr an die Trübung meiner Freundschaft zu Shimano beim erstmaligen Bespulen einer TP XT-RA 4000 und eben solchem Aufspulzug, da nach dem Aufspulvorgang die Rolle sehr kratzig war. 
Wenn diese Rolle dann wenigstens gescheit aufgegangen wäre ...


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Shimantiker könnte jetzt sagen: Das spricht für die Anspruchslosigkeit und Primitivität dieser Rollen.
> Bei den alten Quicks und Ambidex gab es auch nie Probleme, alleine schon bedingt durch den kürzeren Spulenhub. :m



Genau diese Anspruchslosigkeit ist zumindest von mir gewünscht, noch dazu, wenn das Ergebnis so perfekt ist.
Trotzdem habe ich weder eine Shimano- noch Daiwa-Brille auf. Für mich zählt einzig und allein, dass ich das, was ich erwarte, für mein Geld auch bekomme. Ob nun Shimano oder Daiwa draufsteht, ist mir letztlich egal.
In der 1000er Größe sieht es bei Daiwa leider etwas trüb aus, so dass ich eher "notgedrungen" auf Shimano gehen musste.
Beim Fischen wird sich zeigen, ob meine Daiwa-Abtrünnigkeit belohnt wird.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine super duper Schnur Aufspultechnik im Detail (klappt bestens mit jeder Rolle)

Benötigtes Werkzeug und Spezialgerät:
Handtuch oder Schafsfell
Dickes Buch, bestens bewährt hat sich das Telefonbuch von Köln, weiterführende empirische Untersuchnunge zeigten das auch schwere Gusspfannen und Pflastersteine mit einem Gewichtsspektrum von 1-5 kg ebenfalls dafür eigneten.

Aufbau im Detail: Rolle auf das HT einer Rute montieren, Schnur durch führungsring fädeln, Schnur auf Spule knoten. Schnur durch das Handtuch oder das Schafsfell ziehen, HAndtuch oder Schafsfell beschweren, Schnur mit der Rolle nun einkurbeln


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Bremse der Statio - in diesem Fall eine Infinity - war natürlich knüppeldick zu. Mit einer TP FB würde ich das Verfahren eher nicht empfehlen, dann ist die hin, bevor sie Wasser gesehen hat.


Aha, darauf wollte ich hinaus 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man sollte von seinen Rollen schon ein gtes Wickelbild erwarten dürfen.

Ich kann WW dem nur zustimmen, dass es je nach Spinnart Abweichungen geben kann. 

Anbei mal ein Bild meiner SOL Spule, zwar nicht perfekt, aber schon recht ordentlich,.....wobei ich sagen muss, dass sie auch noch nicht so lange im Einsatz ist,.....


----------



## j-c-w (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

meint ihr ne 4000er Certate kommt dauerhaft mit Ködern um die 50-150 gr klar ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will es hoffen, ich habe mir eine zum Wallerblinkern im See zugelegt...

Test folgt im Sommer, dann kann ich hoffentlich berichten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j-c-w schrieb:


> meint ihr ne 4000er Certate kommt dauerhaft mit Ködern um die 50-150 gr klar ?


Stefan testet das, da bin ich mir sicher!  #6

Da ich die Rolle nicht kenne, sondern nur andere Daiwas in 3500/4000, muss sich das erweisen.

Wen Du weniger Geld ausgeben willst, eine etwas fetter aufgebaute und schon länger bewährte von Daiwa kaufen willst, bietet sich noch die Capricorn Pilk an, die gibt es noch und auch wieder im neuen Daiwa Katalog.


----------



## zandertex (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Stefan testet das, da bin ich mir sicher!  #6
> 
> Da ich die Rolle nicht kenne, sondern nur andere Daiwas in 3500/4000, muss sich das erweisen.
> 
> Wen Du weniger Geld ausgeben willst, eine etwas fetter aufgebaute und schon länger bewährte von Daiwa kaufen willst, bietet sich noch die Capricorn Pilk an, die gibt es noch und auch wieder im neuen Daiwa Katalog.




Angeldet sehr guter Tip.Nehme die Rolle auch jetzt noch sehr gerne zum Gufieren.Das Kunststoff-Gleitlager rechts,dass von der Kurbel, ist durch ein "richtiges" ersetzt worden.Dafür musste  ein wenig Material  abgedreht werden,weil das Kugellager etwas breiter als das Kunststoffteil war.Die Rolle ist ca.10 Jahre jung.Kann mich dem Tip nur anschliessen.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal nachgefragt, Du meinst auch die Daiwa Capricorn Pilk CA4500 JA 
und hast die schon so lange im Einsatz? #h

Es gibt in der Gewichtsklasse 400-500g, eben sehr deutlich unter 600g,
mit Excenterverlegung, Gehäuse+Rotor aus Metall
gar nicht soviel Auswahl.
Als günstige wäre da nur noch die ABU 806/706, 
die Penn Slammer oder die Applause/BlueArc bieten dafür keine Type an.


----------



## zandertex (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,es ist eine Capricorn 3500 Spinning Reel,Rugged/Flex-Free,Metal Body.405 Gramm.
Wo ist der Unterschied zur Pilk,außer der Größe?

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, primär die Größe und Gewicht.


----------



## Khaane (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Upps, stand Mist. Die Melissa ist doch ne Laguna. 

Wie ist die Laguna denn im Vergleich zur Capricorn, bzw. die Spro Melissa zur Capricorn?


----------



## zandertex (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann man nicht vergleichen,die Laguna ist Spielzeug im Vergleich zur Capricorn.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mal hier irgendwo unter Daiwa / Spinnrollentests einen Test zur Laguna 3500 und Exceler 3500 gemacht. Die sind beide voll durchgefallen, angefangen über Kunststoffrotoren, offene Flanschlager und mangelnde Belastbarkeit. 
Das hat in der Tat mit einer Capricorn außer einer gewissen äußeren Ähnlichkeit nichts zu tun. Auch die so hochgelobte Spro Melissa (=aufgepeppte Laguna) war im Vergleich zu den Arcs ein rechter Flop, wie sich gezeigt hat. Spro kauft auch einfach alles zusammen, und manchmal ist was gut.


----------



## Leski (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Ist doch Top aufgespult?
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA
> ...




Also bei meinen Casting(Wurftechniken)-Teilnahmen in früheren Jahren hatte ich gesehen das die Weitwurfspulen alle so keilförmig nach vorne aufgebaut waren....


----------



## singer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich versuche es hier auch einmal:
Hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist:
Die Quantum Tour PTI ist jetzt in den USA als B Version auf dem Markt, beim Gewicht gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied bei der 30 Version(Schnurfassung wie 3000 Shimano).

-------Alte PTI A-- Neue PTI B
Größe unze/gramm unze/gramm
10---- 8,4~238---- 8,5~240---- +2
20--- 10,5~297--- 10,5~297--- +-0
30--- 12,8~362--- 10,8~306--- -56
40---- 13 ~368--- 12,6~357--- -11


----------



## HEWAZA (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



carp-releaser schrieb:


> Also bei meinen Casting(Wurftechniken)-Teilnahmen in früheren Jahren hatte ich gesehen das die Weitwurfspulen alle so keilförmig nach vorne aufgebaut waren....


 
Dachte ich mir doch.


----------



## Nick_A (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Ich versuche es hier auch einmal:
> Hat jemand eine Idee warum das so ist:
> Die Quantum Tour PTI ist jetzt in den USA als B Version auf dem Markt, beim Gewicht gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied bei der 30 Version(Schnurfassung wie 3000 Shimano).
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach....der größte Unterschied liegt an dem reduzierten Gewicht der neuen PTI-B im Vergleich zu A-Version !

Lt. Quantum ist die B-Version ca. 17% leichter als die A-Version ! :m

Details hierzu siehe hier: KLICK MICH !!! 

Hübsch ist das Teilchen zudem auch noch 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal was neues von unseren Freunden aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_39_40_65&products_id=7893

Hier noch mal die abgespeckte Sparbrötchen-Version:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_39_40_65&products_id=7892

Und die Lutscher-Version die auch bei uns erhältlich ist:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_39_40_62&products_id=43

Damit dann auch mal klar ist das unsere Branzino vom oberen Ende der Skala ein Stück weg ist - war ja klar das es da Steigerungen geben würde, man muss ja ein breit aufgestelltes Sortiment haben um alle Nachfragen bedienen zu können...

Aber da das neue Modell auch ein bisschen kleiner ist weckt es natürlich Interesse - wenn es die Branzino als 2000er gäbe würde ich die ja vermutlich auch kaufen...

Bin mal gespannt wann Shimano da mit einem Stella-Upgrade nachzieht...

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte! Wer bestellt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn das mal jetzt nicht (wieder) einen kompletten "Black-is-Beautiful!" Trend auslöst. :m

Zum Glück ist gerade die Farbe nicht besonders ansrpuchvoll, auch sehr gut für Selber-Tuners geeignet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um Versandkosten zu sparen oder wie? |muahah:


----------



## singer (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ganz einfach....der größte Unterschied liegt an dem reduzierten Gewicht der neuen PTI-B im Vergleich zu A-Version !
> 
> Lt. Quantum ist die B-Version ca. 17% leichter als die A-Version ! :m


Die 17% werden aber nur bei der 30 größe erreicht. An einer anderen Stelle habe ich gelesen, dass es sich bei den 17% um einen Vergleich zu standart Rollen dieser größe handelt. Also nicht modellübergreifend.


----------



## Tisie (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich finde die Branzino in der getunten Version noch häßlicher, als ich sie so schon finde  *duckundweg*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1200 Euro bzw.mit Gebühren 1500 Euro sind ja auch ein echtes Schnäppchen. Irgendwann wird es leicht dekadent. Ich überlege schon, was ich außer meinem Auto noch verkaufe, damit ich mir das Röllchen leisten kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli, denk dran das Du noch eine Standesgemäße Rute brauchst - ich glaube da gibt es eine neue Serie bei einem bekannten Rutenbauer, die preislich harmoniert...

Nur damit beim Beschaffen der finanziellen Mittel die richtige Größenordnung klar ist! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ein Glück!

Dann passt das! Ich hatte schon befürchtet die arme Rolle soll an so eine Allerwelts-VHF oder ähnlichen Schnodder... #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann passt das!



Jau, letztlich muß man ja ohnehin ganz ernsthaft fragen, ob man unter 5000 Euro überhaupt fängiges Tackle kaufen kann. Es soll demnächst eine handgesponnene Seidenraupengeflechtschnur rauskommen in den Durchmessern 0,00003 und für Waller 0,00004. Mit oder ohne Dehnung., von mongolischen Nomaden mit Kamelmilch imprägniert.

Der Meter soll so um 53,- Euro kosten.





























Hab ich gehört.


----------



## DRU (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

interessant was Du so alles hörst:q

Ich galub ich schmeiss mein billiges Tackle bald in den Müll oder gebe es bei der Jugend ab, vielleicht können die damit was fangen.....
.....und such mir ein anderes Hobby


----------



## DRU (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fährt demnächst jemand nach Kaki???


----------



## drehteufel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Fährt demnächst jemand nach Kaki???



Willste Dir eine neue Rolle zulegen? Als "Ersatz" für die Sol?|kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lockt die Fireblood?:q


----------



## DRU (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und wie:q


----------



## drehteufel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber der runde Kurbelknauf...|uhoh:


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

immer noch schöner als die Opa-Aspire....

weiß gar nicht was diese Kommentare sollen, klarer Fall von Geschmackssache würde ich sagen


----------



## DRU (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde den eigentlich gnaz gut, aber bekanntlich kann man diese auch wechseln,......


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi

Stefan !!! *duckundwech*


----------



## drehteufel (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, besonders ergonomisch finde ich das nicht, bei der Arc fasst sich das jedenfalls echt bescheiden an.


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde der faßt sich ganz hervorragend an, ist auch ürbigends ein stück dicker als bei der ARC und auch im Winter nicht kalt 
für mich sehr angenehm


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> NeNe ... vorher haut er seinem Affen eine rein :q



hast du Stefan`s Affen schonmal gesehen? der ist schon heftig 









war aber auch ein scherz , die Rolle beweist aber auch: Es geht immernoch eine Stufe höher :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also irgendwie ist die Kurbel der Rolle in 2403 aber misraten,
sieht aus wie bei einer alten Handbohrmaschine, und alles ganz eckig. :g

Da finde ich die von der Branzino aber um viele Klassen schöner.

Halt mal die Kurbel da oben zu, sieht die Rolle gleich doppelt so gut aus! :m


----------



## Slotti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> sieht aus wie bei einer alten Handbohrmaschine, und alles ganz eckig. :g



das stimmt schon, finde ich auch etwas "unrund" die Details hingegeben haben aber wieder was


----------



## Tisie (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,



DRU schrieb:


> Fährt demnächst jemand nach Kaki???


keine Ahnung, aber heute war jemand in KaKi und hat eine 2500er Aspire FA in Empfang genommen, um sie nächste Woche in Berliner Gefilde zu überführen 



Slotti schrieb:


> immer noch schöner als die Opa-Aspire....


Damit kann ich leben #c |rolleyes



DRU schrieb:


> Ich finde den eigentlich gnaz gut, aber bekanntlich kann man diese auch wechseln,......


Ich hatte ja auch erst mit der Fireblood geflirtet, aber die Aspire lief nicht spürbar schlechter, ist günstiger, hat 'ne E-Spule und ... einen ordentlichen Kurbelknauf :m

Ein Freund von mir hat den Kurbelknauf seiner FB etwas abgeschliffen und zwei herrlich ergonomische Fingermulden herausgearbeitet - wunderbar #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch erst mit der Fireblood geflirtet, aber die Aspire lief nicht spürbar schlechter, ist günstiger, hat 'ne E-Spule und ... einen ordentlichen Kurbelknauf :m



Die Fireblood ist ein Fliegengewicht:q und optisch sehr ansprechend. Den Knauf finde ich wie gesagt eigentlich recht ergonomisch und griffig|rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,

das geringe Gewicht der FB fand ich auch verlockend, aber das war es mir letztendlich nicht wert und vielleicht ist die Aspire durch das höhere Gewicht auch noch etwas robuster?! So Hinblick auf zu erwartende Marmorkarpfendrills |rolleyes ... Optik und Knauf sind natürlich Geschmackssache, mir hat das unscheinbare Äußere der Aspire und der flache Knauf irgendwie mehr zugesagt. Man legt sich das ja immer so zurecht, wie man es braucht 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Matthias,

ich würd sie eh hauptsächlich zum Mefo Blinkern benutzten, von daher brauch ich nicht mit solch Giganten zu rechnen. Und falls doch mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen ein aboluter Kracher meine Rolle schrotten sollte, wäre es ok. Was ich aber nicht glaube, da sich das Magesium Gehäuse seit Jahren bei der Stella bewährt hat:q! Für evtl Marmorierten Kontakt wäre aber nen 4000er Getriebe passender gewesen oder??? 

Und da wäre die Fireblood nur unwesentlich schwerer als Deine 2500er Aspire. Andererseits hat Stefan wohl schon eine Shimano MG bei einem Marmor Einsatz geschrottet. Aber wie gesagt, wenn keine Waller oder ähnliches in der Nähe sind, dann ist ja alles eigentlich ganz entspannt:g


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,



DRU schrieb:


> Andererseits hat Stefan wohl schon eine Shimano MG bei einem Marmor Einsatz geschrottet.


genau das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, wobei ich auch mit der 1000er Fireblood meines Kumpels schon einen Marmorkarpfen gedrillt habe, aber das war nur ein kleiner (deutlich <1m). Ab und zu bleiben aber auch mal solche Kaliber hängen (siehe Foto) ... OK, im Vergleich zu Stefan's Brocken ist der immernoch klein 

Eine 4000er ist mir definitiv zu groß, weil die Rolle auch an 2,40m Ruten eingesetzt werden soll. Da paßt 'ne 2500er einfach besser.

Willst Du die 4000er FB zum MeeFo-Spinnen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jemand? [Ich werde das Benzingeld wohl erhöhen ...]

Merke: Stinkefische nie ins Boot!!!

Ich hab übrigens gleich meine in Kaki gekaufte Fireblood auseinander genommen und mit Deiner (auseinander genommenen) Aspire verglichen. Die Bremse meiner Rolle gefällt mir wesentlich besser ...


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Veikko,



biX schrieb:


> Jemand? [Ich werde das Benzingeld wohl erhöhen ...]


oh, ich vergaß: ein ganz besonders netter Boardi und sehr lieber Freund von mir, dem ich ewig dankbar sein werde #h



biX schrieb:


> Merke: Stinkefische nie ins Boot!!!


Ich weiß, deswegen ist er nicht im Boot, sondern nur am Boot - da läßt sich der Schleim ganz gut abwaschen 



biX schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens gleich meine in Kaki gekaufte Fireblood auseinander genommen und mit Deiner (auseinander genommenen) Aspire verglichen. Die Bremse meiner Rolle gefällt mir wesentlich besser ...


Hauptsache Du hast beim Zusammensetzen nicht irgendwelche Leichtbauteile Deiner popligen Fireblood in meine solide Aspire eingebaut! |supergri

Bis dann, Matthias


----------



## DRU (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nee 2500er:m
In der anderen Größenordnung wäre ich ausgerüstet, aber das ist dann doch ein wenig zu wuchtig:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @angelspezi
> 
> Stefan !!! *duckundwech*



Da ist man mal kurz off und schon solche Sprüche... |krach:

Eine Branzino in 2000er Größe wäre eventuell interesant. Aber nicht zu dem Preis... :m


----------



## drehteufel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> nee 2500er:m
> In der anderen Größenordnung wäre ich ausgerüstet, aber das ist dann doch ein wenig zu wuchtig:g



Welche Rute wird denn die Fireblood zieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> das geringe Gewicht der FB fand ich auch verlockend, aber das war es mir letztendlich nicht wert und vielleicht ist die Aspire durch das höhere Gewicht auch noch etwas robuster?!


Nicht nur vielleicht, die Mg-Bodies von Shimanski werden da schnell zum "Pappenheimer", obacht.


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nicht nur vielleicht, die Mg-Bodies von Shimanski werden da schnell zum "Pappenheimer", obacht.



Moin Detlef|wavey:

Sind da Brüche bekannt? bzw warum werden die zum "Pappenheimer" ?

kannst du das auch mal erläutern?


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also mich hat Shimano noch NIE enttäuscht. Nicht so wie diverse andere Hersteller, die ich notgedrungen mal kaufen musste oder deren Werbeangeboten ich erlag  und deren Rollen nun in der Ostsee, Mülleimer oder im untersten Schubfach des Angelschrankes liegen.
Ich habe ja nun neben den Shimanos eine Red Arc und eine Daiwa Infinity im Test. Mal sehen, ob sich diese Rollen ähnlich gut schlagen werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte hier 2 Opfer auf der Sezierbank, eine Ur-Stella von taxel, und eine TP MG von Stefan. Die Rollen fangen sich ab einer bestimmten Zugkraft an dauerhaft zu verformen, das Großrad selbst einer 4000 ist aus der Bahn gezogen worden und damit schief. Mit guter Schmiere und ein wenig Einrieb kann man ja immer wieder was hinbekommen. Aber die Stella in Size 2000 war eben gerade bis zu dem Punkt vollkommen zu zerbröseln, (alte) Rücklaufsperre verbogen, Lagerung der Achse und Mitnehmer zum WS, auch das Großrad. 
Das Servicejammerspiel ist dann noch wieder eine Geschichte, die mag Axel erzählen,wenn er will.
Die Großräder sind selbst bei vielen teuren Shimanos ohne separate Achse wie z.B. bei eine Infinity sie aber hat. Und das was da als Achse dienen soll ist auch noch hauchdünn. 
Das recht weiche Alumixmaterial hält großen Druck und gar kräftiges Kurbel unter Last gar nicht aus und verzieht sich. Mit dem absoluten Smooth Reliance Lauf ist es dann ohne Allestausch-Getriebe vorbei, schlimmer finde ich persönlich die drohende Blockadegrenze der 4000er Rollengröße bei wirklich einwirkenden 5-6kg. Das ist zwar schon viel, aber manchmal bei weitem nicht genug. Und die kleine 2000-2500 vertragen lange nicht soviel, da ist bei 3-4kg Zuglast mit Schäden bzw. Ausfall zu rechnen. Gut sehen kann man auch die Verformung des Bügelarms unter Last, das fängt bei gleichen nur statischen Lasten wie gerade genannt an, groteske Formen anzunehmen, wenn das Schnurlaufröllchen gegen die Spule gedrückt wird. 
Fischverlust kann noch weit schlimmer sein als Rollenschaden, das sollte man sich vorher klarmachen!
In Quintessenz: Leichtbau bringt nun nicht gerade Robustheit, aber auf jeden Fall macht Daiwa bezüglich belastbarer Robustheit gegen Fisch+Hänger doch einiges besser. 
Und für leichte Rollen sollte man auch einen leichten Einsatz wählen, da macht das Sinn und man kann sich lange dran erfreuen. 
Der Preis steht eben in keiner linearen Beziehung zur Belastbarkeit, das wird so gerne vergessen.


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sag´s mal so. Zu einer Rolle muss auch die entsprechende Schnur und Bremseinstellung passen. Wenn man natürlich auf eine 1000er eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft über 10 Kilo hat und mit vollständig  zugedrehter Bremse versucht mit Rute und Rolle irgendwelche Hänger zu lösen, dann darf sich so eine Rolle auch mal verabschieden. Ich könnte wetten, dass jedes Jahr das mehrfache an Ruten und Rollen durch unsachgemäße Nutzung (Hängerlösen) zerstört wird, als durch "zu große Fische".
Wenn man seine Schnur und Bremse auf die Rolle einstellt, kann die Rolle durch sowas gar nicht kaputt gehen.
(... und mit den untermaßige Harzer Forellen und Hechtchen wird jede Rolle fertig  )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist richtig, der Hänger bzw. das Hängerlösen ist die Hauptgefahr, hier wird am meisten "zerkloppt". So große Fische zu drillen, die die Rolle zerlegen können, kommt meist recht selten vor. Sehe ich auch alles so. Aber wie Patrick ganz richtig sagt, und vor allem wer ist in einer solchen plötzlichen Drillsituation nicht unter Strom, und wieviel Zeit bleibt noch für sorgfältige Überlegungen? Da wird reflexartig gehandelt und manchmal paßt das, manchmal nicht.

Aber Veikko, im Harz gibt es nicht nur kleine, und da kann man sich so oder so drauf einrichten. Mit Metergroßen Forellen wird man nicht mehr einfach so fertig, und die Hechte sind doch manchmal so, dass Angler nie wieder an das Wasser kommen, besonders wenn sie klein oder furchtsam sind.  Wenn alle Angler wissen täten, wie große Hechte es gibt und was die so anstellen können incl. Luftjagd, dann wäre da wohl je nach Mentalität eine Menge mehr Respekt oder Schiss.
Ich habe jedenfalls schon öfter den Spruch gehört: "In dem Wasser gehe ich nicht mehr baden!"


----------



## Huchenfreak (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Boardies!
Sagt mal weiß jemand ob die Aspire eine made in Japan Shimano ist?
Bin kurz davor mir eine zu kaufen...


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, ist Made in Japan (genau wie die Fireblood).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei den real zu erwartenden Fischgrößen ist wohl das Hängerlösen eher der Feind der Rolle...

Wenn man sich immer auf den theoretisch schlimmsten möglichen Fall vorbereiten möchte sollte man wenn man mit Meterforellen oder Hechten von 1,50m rechnet bitte auch mit schußsicherer Weste und Stahlhelm am Wasser stehen - man weiss ja nie was passiert... |supergri

Sorry, aber für eine verünftige Materialauswahl muss man Parameter abstecken, die von realistisch zu erwartenden Fängen ausgehen. Wenn diese dann überschritten werden hat man unzureichend dimensioniertes Gerät. Das ist halt so! Muss man dann eben das beste draus machen.#t

Ansonsten darf ich an den Main nurnoch mit der Bootsrute, schwerer Multi und >300m 50er geflochtener - da schwimmen Wallis von 2,40 ziemlich sicher rum, und wenn ich denen gewachsen sein will brauche ich nicht mit der Spinnrute losziehen. Mit keiner Spinnrute. 

Alles andere ist Augenwischerei. :m


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls schon öfter den Spruch gehört: "In dem Wasser gehe ich nicht mehr baden!"



Apropos, wir könnten den Dr. ja mal fragen, ob wir zum Saisonstart ein Wochenende am Kiessee einlegen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, ich habe für meine größten zu erwartenden Fisch das im Griff, auch schon den Probedrill hier mit dem Großen. :m
Was dazu kommt, ist die Schlauheit solcher Ausnahmeexemplare, die sich in ihrem Revier versteckt halten. 
Wenn aber justamente wo Du gerade 2 Sec vorher Deinen Spinner durchgeführt hast und Druckwellen gemerkt hast, Du einen Riesensilberbarren anderhalb Meter hoch aus dem Wasser steigen siehst, dann weist Du wie dicht du dran warst! 
Ich habe allerdings so langsam meine Zweifel an allen Kunstködern ... 

Wels ist nun ein besonderes Problem, aber auch da täte ich nicht aufstecken, angefangen mit Blechi und 5000er Applause über meine Hechtkombo geht da noch einiges, und gerade deswegen betreibe ich ja den Selbstbau, für solche Fälle die geeigneten Lösungen in Reserve zu haben. Gerade dabei versagt das normale Gerät. Ich gehe einfach nicht mit so einem leichten "Rutenrollecombodingelchen" los, wo ich weiss, dass sich auch große Interessenten rumtreiben, ganz einfach. 
Verlieren kann man immer noch, wenn man es gewagt hat!
Aber von vorne herein resignieren oder ignorieren? No way. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> ob wir zum Saisonstart ein Wochenende am Kiessee einlegen


Jepp, 15.02. ist die offizielle Deadline.


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na, ich meinte eher den 01.05.. Oder willst Du Eisangeln?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmmm hast wohl recht, der dürfte langsam richtig zu sein. 

Aber ab 1.03. hab ich eh wieder Beifänge vom Hecht auf meinem Seeforellenködern |rolleyes, das ist sonnenklar. 
Das ist Forellenangeln mit extra-Handicap.


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

An dem See, wo man das Gesundheitzeugnis benötigt (das Einschicken der Stuhlprobe hat mich bisher immer etwas davon abgehalten dort zu angeln  )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt auch offiziell keine Gastkarten mehr dafür.
Die Chancen auf richtig Große (exkl. Wels) sind vorhanden, allerdings in der Wasserwüste und Tiefe nie leicht zu finden, man lernt aber mit jedem Jahr. Aber weißt Du, dass die Welse in anderen Kiesseen auch die 2m erreicht haben, und ich habe eine nette Infostelle gefunden, gibt manchmal richtig verrückte und nette kleine Shops.


----------



## biX (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer schei..t denn schon ins Wasser|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q Sachen gibt's|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Anscheinend glauben das aber die zuständigen Beamten da, dass Angler nichts anderes zu Tun haben, als sich am Wasser den Mastdarm zu entleeren.
Da Trinkwassersperre braucht man als Angler da ein Gesundheitszeugnis. Wanderer brauchen das nach meinem Wissen aber nicht (oder war das Ding eingezäunt? Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr ...)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Martin, das ist Trinkwasserschutzzone 1, da darf man nur mit amtlichen Leumund und voller Durchcheckung auf alle Krankheitserreger hin! :m

Der Veikko sollte aber nicht ins Wasser, auch nicht ans Wasser, alles verboten, sondern ins Röhrchen.


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber Veikko, im Harz gibt es nicht nur kleine, und da kann man sich so oder so drauf einrichten. Mit Metergroßen Forellen wird man nicht mehr einfach so fertig, und die Hechte sind doch manchmal so, dass Angler nie wieder an das Wasser kommen, besonders wenn sie klein oder furchtsam sind.  Wenn alle Angler wissen täten, wie große Hechte es gibt und was die so anstellen können incl. Luftjagd, dann wäre da wohl je nach Mentalität eine Menge mehr Respekt oder Schiss.
> Ich habe jedenfalls schon öfter den Spruch gehört: "In dem Wasser gehe ich nicht mehr baden!"




WOOOOW Metergroße Forellen !!!! so eine würde ich mal gerne sehen

Das ist sicher ein See nach dem Geschmack von Chuck Norris :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, 1 Meter ist auch metergroß. 
Die Lebensbedingungen sind in den Harzer Talsperren für Forellen schon sehr gut, auch ziemlich egal ob es sich um Bachforellen, den Seeforellenstamm oder übergebliebende Regenbogner handelt. Wenn Die erstmal 2 Jahre überlebt haben, sind das richtig toffe Fische. Das allerfeinste: An 2 Stellen reproduzieren sich die Seeforellen und Bachforellen selber, d.h. echte Wildfische ausselektiert von der ersten Sekunde an, irgendwie noch ganz anders als Besatzfische aus der Brutmaschine.


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Ich sag´s mal so. Zu einer Rolle muss auch die entsprechende Schnur und Bremseinstellung passen. Wenn man natürlich auf eine 1000er eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft über 10 Kilo hat und mit vollständig  zugedrehter Bremse versucht mit Rute und Rolle irgendwelche Hänger zu lösen, dann darf sich so eine Rolle auch mal verabschieden. Ich könnte wetten, dass jedes Jahr das mehrfache an Ruten und Rollen durch unsachgemäße Nutzung (Hängerlösen) zerstört wird, als durch "zu große Fische".
> Wenn man seine Schnur und Bremse auf die Rolle einstellt, kann die Rolle durch sowas gar nicht kaputt gehen.
> (... und mit den untermaßige Harzer Forellen und Hechtchen wird jede Rolle fertig  )




|good:

sehe ich genauso mit einer abgestimmten Combo (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) sollte eigentlich defektmäßig nichts passieren, im schlimmsten Fall verliert man den Fisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und dazu passt und gehört dann die Planung einer Sollbruchstelle, da liegen wir dann ganz auf einer Linie! :m


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und dazu passt und gehört dann die Planung einer Sollbruchstelle, da liegen wir dann ganz auf einer Linie! :m



Ja richtig,

sofern die verwendete Schnur zur Bremse der Rolle paßt wird das im normalfall auch die Schnur sein und nicht die Rolle oder Rute.


----------



## DRU (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier 2 Opfer auf der Sezierbank, eine Ur-Stella von taxel, und eine TP MG von Stefan. Die Rollen fangen sich ab einer bestimmten Zugkraft an dauerhaft zu verformen, das Großrad selbst einer 4000 ist aus der Bahn gezogen worden und damit schief.



Üble Geschichte, keine Frage. Jedoch muss man halt auch im Hinterkopf haben, was Stefan damit gedrillt hat. Habe nicht mehr aufm Schirm, wie schwer der letztlich war. 

Ich denke jedoch, dass Raubfische bis 30 Pfund an einer 4000er Shamoni kein Problem sein sollten.
Die oversized Mefos fängt man ja schliesslich nicht an der Küste. Das wird ja idR mit schweren Gerät und Multis gemacht,.....

Letztlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt, man stimmt sein Gerät auf die zu erwartenden Zielfische ab, mit mehr oder weniger Reserven. Gegen Ausnahmen hat glaube ich niemand was einzuwenden. Und wenn die Umstände es zu lassen, dann wird auch eine kleines leichtes 2500er MG Gehäuse problemlos Fische jenseits der 10 Pfund Marke bestehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man kann schon so eine gewisse Stufung aufstellen, wie problematisch das Wasser ist. Denn ist alles frei, braucht man nur viel Schnur drauf und fast alles geht, wie im Meer z.B. MeFo-Combo auf Thun, klappt da auch. 
Also es hängt schon von ab.

Mit dem Boot hast Du den Vorteil, das so ab 3kg Zug ein Boot gedreht wird und puffert, freiliegend je nach Wind und Anker mitläuft. Das hilft ganz gewaltig, auch wenn nur ein paar Meter. Mit ein bischen kräftigen Zug kann man auch eine gezogene Bootspartie  machen, da knickt praktisch jeder Fisch ein. 
Und wenn er keine Hindernisse erreichen kann, bleibt ihm auch keine Chance. Weiche Wasserpflanzen und Schlammboden sind keine Hindernisse. Aber Baumteile oder wilde Steinhaufen schon, noch schlimmer verankerte Bojen und Stege, auch Pfeilrosenbänke sind heftig. Da bleibt einem dann nur entweder oder, Rolle zudrehen und es wagen, oder den Fisch abschreiben, sobald er da ran kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ja richtig,
> 
> sofern die verwendete Schnur zur Bremse der Rolle paßt wird das im normalfall auch die Schnur sein und nicht die Rolle oder Rute.


Rute und Rolle ist klar, ne. 
Aber bitte auch nicht die Schnur und nicht das Vorfach, auch nicht ein Wobbler im Fisch. 
Wenn man weiß, dass man an dem Wasser mit den stärksten Gegnenr nicht fertigwerden wird, dann gibts eigentlich nur eine optimale Lösung, die auch von einigen Leuten #h hier im Board praktiziert wird: Aufbiegende Drillinge! 

Da uns die Industrie mit Solltragkräften und exakten Werten leider nicht segnet, ist das schwieriger als gesagt.  
Alternative ist Abriss des nur brünierten leicht wegrostenden Hakens. 
Ein netter und auch nicht unwichtiger Nebeneffekt: Schönt die Köderbox und Köderkasse! :m

Die Lösung ist aber vom Prinzip her einfach: Schnur, Vorfach, Klemmhülsen und Verbinder, alles ist ein klein wenig stabiler als der Haken oder Sollbruchstelle. Sowas läßt sich auch gut ausmessen. (seh aber schon wieder die Mess-Phobisten stöhnen ... )
Und diese Stelle schont dann auch sicher gegen eine *Überlastung der (Leichtbau)Rolle*, ermöglicht eine geplante Beendigung und Freilassen des Fisches. 

Ist dann auch sicher schade und ein fades Gefühl, aber wie Stefan schon schrieb, da sind wir uns auf verschiedenen Wegen wieder ganz einig: :m


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für eine verünftige Materialauswahl muss man Parameter abstecken, die von realistisch zu erwartenden Fängen ausgehen. Wenn diese dann überschritten werden hat man unzureichend dimensioniertes Gerät. Das ist halt so! Muss man dann eben das beste draus machen.#t



Vor allem ist es halt hinterher viel besser zu wissen, dass man NICHT einen großen Fisch mit vernageltem Maul und 3m Schnur hat rumschwimmen lassen. Kann mich da noch an Tröste-Threads erinnern, aber planen und verbessern muss man vorher! #6


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef,

sorry da bin ich anderer Meinung, das hatten wir aber auch schonmal...

wenn ich hier an die Saar zum Zandern fahre ist mein Gerät so abgestimmt das es auf Zander und auch Hecht paßt 8-10 lb Power Pro (paßt auch zu den Bremsen meiner Rollen)+ 5kg Stahlvorfach.

Nun schwimmen da aber auch anständige Welse drin, meinste deswegen gehe ich mit ner Welskombo auf Zander gufieren? übrigends mit Jig-Haken , die sind recht schwer aufzubiegen.

Sorry, man kann auch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. 

Wenn ein guter Wels einsteigt und ich ihn nicht halten kann ist das in dem Fall so, klar tut mir der Fisch leid aber wie gesagt wenn du für alle eventualitäten gerüstet sein willst stehst du irgendwann mit Big Game Geschirr am Wasser...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, schrieb ich doch gerade oben, und Stefan hat das mit dem Parametern setzen gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## DRU (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel: Blank steht noch in den Sternen! Ich bin zwar absoluter Newbie in dem Bereich, jedoch habe ich schon so meine Vorstellungen,.....
mal schauen


----------



## Fechtus68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo...hab mir gestern noch ne Capricorn 2000a besorgt....ist das schon High-End oder erst Mittelklasse?  Mit ner 18er Mono zum Barscheln und Bafofangen... Hoffe die taugt was!?


----------



## drehteufel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich weiß nicht...wenn ich mit dem Gummifisch losgehe, ist mein Zielfisch der Zander, darauf richte ich mein Geschirr aus. Ich muss weit werfen, deswegen fische ich relativ dünne Geflochtene, neuer Favorit ist die Stroft Typ 2 mit 4kg Tragkraft, da wenig Hänger zu befürchten sind. Weiterhin lege ich Wert auf Leichtigkeit des Geräts, da das Fischen damit einfach mehr Spaß macht. 
Zander bis 96cm waren bisher an allen Gerätschaften, die ich gefischt habe, kein Problem, Marmorkarpfen bis 1,21m ebenfalls nicht.
Mein Tackle ist auf den Großzander abgestimmt, sollte er denn mal zufassen. Mit korrekter Bremseinstellung und ein wenig Gefühl ist der zu bezwingen.
Ich kann doch nicht allen Ernstes mit so grobem Zeugs losgehen, mit welchem man die vermuteten Rekordfische (in meinem Fall wohl Marmors von 1,50+) direkt beim Anhieb aus dem Wasser katapultiert, nur weil eventuell die Chance besteht, einen solchen Fisch zu fangen.
Die Folge davon wäre m.E. viel zu grob dimensioniertes Gerät, weniger Spaß beim Fischen und weniger gefangene (Durchschnitts-) Fische, die erst gar nicht beißen bzw. deren Bisse man wegen fehlender Sensibilität erst gar nicht mitbekommt.
Sollte mir der Mega-Luftkampf-Hecht oder der Großvater aller Marmors abkommen...Glückwunsch, in diesem Falle hat der Fisch gewonnen. Der Zander jedenfalls reißt mir nicht mein Angelzeugs in tausend Stücke...


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> An dem See, wo man das Gesundheitzeugnis benötigt (das Einschicken der Stuhlprobe hat mich bisher immer etwas davon abgehalten dort zu angeln  )




Hallo,seit 2001 gibt es kein Gesundheitszeugnis mehr.Man bekommt eine Belehrung,wo einem erzählt wird das beim kleinsten Unwohl sein,sofort der Arbeitgeber informiert werden soll und der dann entscheidet-arbeiten oder nicht-.
Das Gesundheitszeugnis spiegelt nur den Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der Untersuchung wieder.

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel
Aber es ist dir egal, was mit dem Fisch hinterher mit welchen Montageresten dran passiert?


----------



## drehteufel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> Aber es ist dir egal. was mit dem Fisch hinterher mit welchen Montageresten dran passiert?



Natürlich nicht.
Wenn ich aber ganz ehrlich bin, ist mir das "Abreißen" eines Fischs während des Drill mitsamt Köder und Schnur, in meiner gesamten Raubfischangler-Laufbahn noch nie passiert. Klar schlitzt mal ein Fisch aus, weil der Haken nicht richtig saß, aber dass er mir das Geschirr zerlegt hätte...nee.
Das schiebe ich nicht zuletzt auf gut abgestimmtes Gerät.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann hast Du gut abgestimmtes Gerät und von den Gefahren her leicht zu beangelnde Gewässer! #6


----------



## drehteufel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann hast Du gut abgestimmtes Gerät und von den Gefahren her leicht zu beangelnde Gewässer! #6



Mag sein, darüber bin ich nicht besonders unglücklich.
Sollte ich natürlich in einem Unterwasserwald einem Hechtmonster nachstellen wollen, würde mein Gerät anders aussehen, wobei es noch fraglich wäre, ob ich dann überhaupt dort fischen würde, eben wegen der großen Gefahr, den Fisch zu verlieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wels ist nun ein besonderes Problem, aber auch da täte ich nicht aufstecken, angefangen mit Blechi und 5000er Applause über meine Hechtkombo geht da noch einiges



Ich möchte mich fast so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu sagen das Du mit dieser Ausrüstung etwa an den großen deutsche  Flüssen mit Welsbestand (Rhein, Main, Neckar, Saar etc.) bei Deinem Anspruch an ausreichend dimensioniertes Gerät nicht fischen darst - in der Hauptströmung mit dem maximal zu erwartenden Fisch von sicher in der Nähe von 100kg liegenden Größenordnungen oder auch darüber bist Du ohne Chance.

Heistt das da darf niemand mehr auf Zander oder Barsch mit entsprechender Ausrüstung fischen?

Man kann es auch übertreiben, man ist nie auf jede Situation vorbereitet. Das ist eine trügerische Siucherheit, und ein absoluter Irrglaube. 

Mit der Ausrüstung die ich zum problemlosen Landen von Wallern >2,40 benötige brauche ich nicht angeln gehen, weil ich vermutlich Hechte bis 1,00 reinleiere, und auch Deine Forellen von 1,00 oder Hechte von 1,50 sind da keine Gegner. Damit würde man an den oben genannten Gewässern jeden Fisch der kein Waller ist ohne realistische Gegenwehr einkurbeln. Frag mal Wallerangler die einen metrigen Hecht als Beifang haben - da gibt es eher keinen Drill. 

Wobei allein für diese Fische (Forellen von >1,00 / Hechte von >1,50) die meisten von uns sicher gerne mal einen Existenzbeweis sehen würden... :m 

Wenn es geht mit Daten, keine "ich habe gehört das einer gesehen hat" Berichte, bei solchen Erzählungen werden die Fische jedes Jahr größer... :m Und dann noch inwiefern das eine realistisch zu erwartende Fischgröße ist und nicht das absolute Ausnahmeexemplar! Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es erheblich mehr Welse >2,40 gibt als Hechte >1,50...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso lest ihr nicht alles? 

Ich habe oben auch die Variante mit Deinem Parameterstatement beschrieben,
dass wenn man schon meint, ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße eben nicht mehr Paroli bieten zu können, man sich vorher Gedanken macht und einen Abbruch plant. Alles andere ist Stümperei. 
Andere Baustelle, aber gleiches Problem: Jemand der in den Wald geht und mit dem KK-Gewehr auf Wildschweine schießt, was macht man mit dem?

Außerdem gibt es gerade darin einen Grund, etwas zu verbessern. Man kann sich zurücklehnen und sagen: "Es ist so!".

Man kann aber auch den Problemen nachspüren und sich fragen, wo die Limits sind, wo man diese aufheben, verbessern, nach oben schieben kann.

Genau das mache ich, deswegen tüftel, teste und probiere ich, um eben das bisher eigentlich *unmögliche* zu schaffen. Sowas machen die Menschen seit Anbeginn an, sonst wären sie nicht da, wo ingesamt mit ihrer Technik-basierten Zivilisation heute sind. Das ist nichts neues, ich habe eher manchmal das Gefühl, dass der Innovationsgeist so richtig verschüttet ist. 

Daran kann ich wohl auch nichts mehr so einfach ändern. |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn alle Angler wissen täten, wie große Hechte es gibt und was die so anstellen können incl. Luftjagd, dann wäre da wohl je nach Mentalität eine Menge mehr Respekt oder Schiss.
> Ich habe jedenfalls schon öfter den Spruch gehört: "In dem Wasser gehe ich nicht mehr baden!"


ich habe an der Müritz mal ein Blesshuhn mit Jungvögeln in einer Reihe die Schilfkante entlangschwimmen sehen ... ein großer Platscher und ein Junges hat gefehlt |bigeyes ... das packt sicher auch schon ein 80er Hecht, für die 1,20m Mutti ist vielleicht auch ein ausgewachsener Wasservogel kein Problem?! Aber solange ich keine Schwäne oder Gänse in Fischmäulern verschwinden sehe, mache ich mir da beim Baden keine Sorgen  ... gefährlicher sind da wohl revierverteidigende Welse, die greifen auch mal Taucher an oder größere Zander die ihr Laichnest verteidigen (ist einem Bekannten von mir passiert - schöne Bissspuren in der Wathose |rolleyes).



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, dass man an dem Wasser mit den stärksten Gegnenr nicht fertigwerden wird, dann gibts eigentlich nur eine optimale Lösung, die auch von einigen Leuten #h hier im Board praktiziert wird: Aufbiegende Drillinge!


Das geht relativ flott bei stetig starkem Zug ... nach dem Drill des Marmorkarpfens auf dem Foto war eine Flunke des Owner Zusatzdrillings leicht aufgebogen und das an einem 6,8kg Setup (12er Fireline + Drennan Soft Strand). Gefährlich wird's bei kurzen schnellen Fluchten wie bei größeren Hechten oder Forellen, da reißt dann eher mal die Schnur, als daß der Haken aufbiegt. Auch oft zu wenig beachtet: die Einhänger ... bei einem ungüstigen Winkel werden die erstaunlich schnell aufgehebelt.

Wenn man Platz hat, gerade vom Boot aus, ist auch der Drill von großen Fischen kein Problem, selbst mit rel. feinem Gerät, wenn das vernünftig aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Kritisch wird's wenn nur wenig Raum zum Drillen ist und man vor Hindernissen dagegen halten muß. Deshalb bin ich bei meiner Bachforellenkombi auch auf 20er Stroft hochgegangen und die Bremse ist ziemlich fest eingestellt - mal sehen, wie lange das die kleine 750er Symetre Fi durchhält 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ein Diagramm dazu, was ich meine, getreu dem "Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte", der Ausgang eines angehakten Fisches im Drill läßt sich in 4 Fälle unterscheiden. 2 sind gut, 2 sind schlecht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieso lest ihr nicht alles?



Keine Sorge, ich lese alles! #6



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe oben auch die Variante mit Deinem Parameterstatement beschrieben,
> dass wenn man schon meint, ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße eben nicht mehr Paroli bieten zu können, man sich vorher Gedanken macht und einen Abbruch plant. Alles andere ist Stümperei.



Ich kenne es nur so das ich das Vorfach als schwächsten Teil der Montage einplane, wobei man gegen manche Sachen wie Bäume/Steine/Muscheln im Wasser, an denen die Schnur dann aufgerauht wird und im Mittelteil reisst wenig machen kann. Ansonsten gibt es ja zum Glück eine Vielzahl möglicher Varianten, um eine Sollbruchstelle zu definieren. Wenn man sich aber die maximalen Bremskräfte der Rollen und vor allem die mit der Rute ausübbaren Kräfte bei Spinncombos (ohne Waller/Meeresprogramm!) mal anschaut sehe ich was die Tragkraft angeht bei über 6kg wenig Sinn, da geht es nurnoch um Abrieb, Schockbelastung oder Dauerfestigkeit, mas man auch anders erreichen kann. Ich wechsle meine Schnur mindestens einmal im Jahr - wenn ich sehe das andere 5 Jahre mit der selben Schnur angeln und deswegen 2 Nummern stärker wählen ist klar warum die meine Schnur zu dünn finden - nur halten tut sie das gleiche...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Andere Baustelle, aber gleiches Problem: Jemand der in den Wald geht und mit dem KK-Gewehr auf Wildschweine schießt, was macht man mit dem?



Wenn man das mit Absicht macht ist es verwerflicher Schwachsinn. Wenn das Wildschwein sich in den Schuss wirft während der Schütze einen Fasan erlegen will kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen. Sowenig wie einem Barschangler mit dem 0er Mepps wenn eben doch der Mega-Waller einsteigt...

Wenn der Angler ein bisschen Glück und Geschick hat kann aber auch das gutgehen, mein größter UL-Tackle-Hecht hatte 1,06 an 14er Mono - aber die Regel ist das natürlich nicht, und Absicht war es sicher auch keine.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Genau das mache ich, deswegen tüftel, teste und probiere ich, um eben das bisher eigentlich *unmögliche* zu schaffen. Sowas machen die Menschen seit Anbeginn an, sonst wären sie nicht da, wo ingesamt mit ihrer Technik-basierten Zivilisation heute sind. Das ist nichts neues, ich habe eher manchmal das Gefühl, dass der Innovationsgeist so richtig verschüttet ist.



Sehr löblich, da kommt sicher auch einiges an Innovation bei raus, aber manchmal hat es einen sehr theoretischen 
Charakter... Es gibt einfach Dinge, bei denen man die Grenze dann eben erreicht, das muss man dann eben auch akzeptieren. Ausserdem gibt es ja immer noch einen oft erheblichen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## KHof (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau passend zum Thema:

Ich habe meine Sephia 3000 SDH mit 150 m 008er Crystal bekommen. Mal probieren was die Harzer Meterforellen dazu sagen...
Oder die Kannibalenhechte??

Wisst Ihr warum ich sie gekauft habe? - Weil ich sie haben wollte.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

geile Rolle #6

wollen wir mal hoffen das sie beim Drill der Jurassic Park Fische nicht gleich zu Staub zerfällt oder verglüht


----------



## KHof (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Trick!!!

Wenn die Harzer Meterforelle loszischt schmeiß ich die ganze Chose ins Wasser. Das kühlt die Bremse und die Rolle ist so leicht - die schwimmt!!

(Na ja, jedenfalls in Wasser mit Meterforellen, das ist nämlich dichter als normales Wasser.)

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Wenn die Harzer Meterforelle loszischt schmeiß ich die ganze Chose ins Wasser.


Ja, aber als rituelle Versenkung! :m

Sehe Dich schon toben, wenn das Dingens das doch nicht aushalten sollte.


----------



## Khaane (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man sollte sein Tackle den zu erwartenden Fischen anpassen - Auch wenn der "Riesenfisch" nur alle 5-6 Ansitze mal auftaucht.

Natürlich macht das UL-Angelei einen Heidenspass, aber wenn der Fisch stärker als das Tackle ist, fühlt man sich schon etwas "verschaukelt". :q

Habe ich bis jetzt 2 mal erlebt, beide Male auf Dorsch, das eine Mal war ne 60gr. Spinne mit zwei Doubletten fast überfordert, die Rutenspitze ging schon ins Wasser, obwohl man die Rute nach oben gehalten hat.

Ebenso mit größeren Einzeldorschen an ner Gummifisch-Montage, an ner 45gr. Spinnrute.

Bei Dorschen geht wohl eher die Rute schrott, da Dorsche nicht so abziehen wie größere Hechte.

Wie es dann einer 2000-3000er Rolle mit einem Marmorkarpfen ergeht, wurde im Thread schon häufiger erläutert - Gerade wenn der Rute das benötigte Rückgrat fehlt und man auf die Rollenpower ausweichen muss. 

Fazit: Lieber zu groß als zu klein:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Man sollte sein Tackle den zu erwartenden Fischen anpassen - Auch wenn der "Riesenfisch" nur alle 5-6 Ansitze mal auftaucht.



Fische die alle 5 Ansitze auftauchen sind logischerweise voll im Beuteschema. Es geht hier grade um die absluten Ausnahmefische, oder will mir hier irgentjemand erzählen das die 1m Forelle, der 1,50 Hecht oder der 2,40er Waller alle 5 Ansitze am Haken hängt?

Ich bleibe dabei: Realistisch zu erwartende Größen müssen abgesichert sein, der absolute Ausnahmefisch den mal einmal in 10 Jahren (wenn überhaupt) am Haken hat kann nicht Grundlage zur Dimensionierung des Gerätes sein.


----------



## Khaane (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Fische die alle 5 Ansitze auftauchen sind logischerweise voll im Beuteschema. Es geht hier grade um die absluten Ausnahmefische, oder will mir hier irgentjemand erzählen das die 1m Forelle, der 1,50 Hecht oder der 2,40er Waller alle 5 Ansitze am Haken hängt?
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei: Realistisch zu erwartende Größen müssen abgesichert sein, der absolute Ausnahmefisch den mal einmal in 10 Jahren (wenn überhaupt) am Haken hat kann nicht Grundlage zur Dimensionierung des Gerätes sein.



Da hast du recht, bin wohl etwas zu sehr auf Dorsche fixiert gewesen, fast alle Dorsche kriegt man mit ner 45gr. Spinne raus - Aber nen Kollegen häts fast die Rute zerbrochen, als nen Brocken dran war und er hilflos mit der Rolle versuchte gegen zu wirken.

Der Fisch war natürlich weg, besser gesagt ausgeschlitzt - Kein Wunder beim Dorschmaul. 

Es geht ja generell darum, dass die UL-Angelei teilweise ausartet, gibt genug Beispiel wo Leute mit ner 2000er Rolle Hechten nachstellen - Ich schließ mich da nicht aus...........Wer mit ner 45gr. Rute und 3000er Rolle Dorschen nachstellt, der braucht sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn das Gerät mal nachgibt. :q


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wer mit ner 45gr. Rute und 3000er Rolle Dorschen nachstellt, der braucht sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn das Gerät mal nachgibt. :q



Kommt drauf an wo. Wenn ich an der Küste steh, werde ich sicherlich nicht abends meine MeFo Rute wegpacken und dann einen 300g WG Prügel rausholen um die 30 cm Dorsche zu fangen in der Hoffnung das da mal was größeres bei ist. Oder auch vom Schlauchboot unter Land lohnt es nicht auf 5 - 10 m Tiefe eine 300 g Pilkrute mitzuschleppen. Da geht das locker mit einer 40 g Spinnrute.

Aber klar, auf dem Kutter ist das nichts mehr, wenn auch geziehlt was größeres angefahren wird. Aber unter Land lohnt es kaum so schweres Gerät auf zufahren. 
____________________________________________________



			
				Det schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der in den Wald geht und mit dem KK-Gewehr auf Wildschweine schießt, was macht man mit dem?



Anzeigen, weil man es nicht darf. Für die Sau muss das Geschoss auf 100 m noch so und so viel Joule aufweisen können - dazu muss es auch noch das "Mindest-Kaliber" erfüllen.

Aber bei der Jagd ist es anders als beim Angeln. Wenn du mitm KK raus gehst weil du ein paar Karnickel ernten willst, gehtst du mindestens genauso geziehlt los, als wenn du mit einer 0 - 3 g Rute an den Bach auf Forelle gehst.

Ok nun sind ich Bach aber auch Hechte drin. Also mind 60 g Spinnrute, 4000er Rolle und 150er Geflecht, weil es kann ja.

Aber dann musste auch mit einer 30-06 auf Karnickeljagd, weil es kann ja ein Schwein vorbei kommen. Problem, wenn du mit einer 30-06 auf ein Kaninchen schießt kannst du es eigentlich auch gleich so liegen lassen. 


Stefan hat das schon gut erfasst. Wenn man auf Barsch oder Forelle gehen will und dann ein Waller dran hängt, hat man Pech gehabt. Man kann versuchen den Fisch zu bekommen, wenn man die Chance hat, ansonsten ist es halt Pech. Deswegen würde ich nie mit einer 100 g oder stärkeren Rute auf Barsche fischen - da fliegt mit der Fisch beim Anschlag ja entgegen. 
________________________________________________



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne es nur so das ich das Vorfach als schwächsten Teil der Montage einplane, wobei man gegen manche Sachen wie Bäume/Steine/Muscheln im Wasser, an denen die Schnur dann aufgerauht wird und im Mittelteil reisst wenig machen kann. Ansonsten gibt es ja zum Glück eine Vielzahl möglicher Varianten, um eine Sollbruchstelle zu definieren.



Seh ich auch so, leider kann ich das nicht mit dem Vorfach bei mir Materialtechnisch so vereinbaren. Ich hab an der leichten Hechtflitsche (7 - 28 g) ein 9 kg Titanium aber nur eine 14 lb MGC (Mono). Der Schwachpunkt ist in diesem Fall der Knoten von Hauptschnur/Vorfach.
Materialbeding in dem Falle, da ich kein anderes Titanium bekommen hab, bzw in einer passenderen Stärke.

An der Barschflitsche kommt ein 6,7 kg Titanium oder vergleichbares Stahl. Das Titanium hat laut Zugwaage nach dem Verarbeiten (quetschen) jedoch nur noch 3 kg Zug verkraften können, dann passt das, da an der Rute ebenfalls eine MGC ihren Platz finden wird, jedoch in 12 lb. 

Bevor hier nun gemeckert wird, warum ich an einer 3- 10 g Rute eine 12 lb fische, eine 12 lb hat weniger Dehnung als eine 8 lb. Gerade wenn da mal ein Gummitierchen dran hängt, sollte sich das bemerkbar machen. Dazu hab ich damit besseres Abriebfestigkeit, bzw die Schnur macht das länger mit.


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie es dann einer 2000-3000er Rolle mit einem Marmorkarpfen ergeht, wurde im Thread schon häufiger erläutert - Gerade wenn der Rute das benötigte Rückgrat fehlt und man auf die Rollenpower ausweichen muss.


ein Marmorkarpfendrill geht zwangsläufig über die Rollenbremse, unabhängig vom Rückgrat der Rute 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und geht einfach mal davon aus das so ein Marmor >60 Pfund genauso wie ein entsprechender Waller immer Schnur nimmt, egal an was für einer (realistisch einsetzbaren) Ausrüstung!

Jemand der glaubt einen Fisch dieser Größenordnung (auch Forellen >1,0m oder Hechte >1,50m) beim Anhieb bewegen zu können sollte lieber mit dem Kran als mit der Rute angeln. So ein Fisch nimmt immer Schnur. Oder gibt es BigGame-Angler die einen Thun ohne Drill einleiern? Eventuell einen in Köderfisch-Größe, aber sonst gehört ein Drill doch immer dazu - und deswegen klappt es ja auch mit vergleichsweise leichter Ausrüstung meistens. Nicht immer, aber meistens.

Die großen der Meere werden mit Ausrüstungen gelandet die eine Tragkraft im Bruchteil des Fanggewichtes haben, Stipper landen regelmäßig große Karpfen an feinsten Schnüren nur mit dem Gummizug, und einige hier erwecken den Eindruck als könnte man einen Fisch nur landen wenn die Gerätetragkraft größer als der zu erwartende Fisch ist?

Eine 2000er Daiwa-Rolle ist zum Hechtangeln für meinen Geschmack nicht zu klein... Je nach Ködern kann das Groß genug sein, für kleinere Blinker etwa fische ich gerne so. Marmors bis 1,28 kann ich bisher mit einer Leichtbau-Luvias in 2000er Größe als Fänge vorzeigen, denke mal das sollte dann auch für die meisten Hechte ausreichen...

Bei konstant harter Belastung wie dem schweren Jiggen oder mit großen Spinnern ziehe ich aber auch größere Rollen vor, keine Frage.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Jemand der glaubt einen Fisch dieser Größenordnung (auch Forellen >1,0m oder Hechte >1,50m) beim Anhieb bewegen zu können sollte lieber mit dem Kran als mit der Rute angeln. So ein Fisch nimmt immer Schnur.


Stefan, die Praxis ist vielfältiger! 
Ich habe jedenfalls erlebt, dass eine Großmutter mit einem Schädel so lang wie ein normaler Hecht sich einfach widerstandlos hat heranführen lassen, bis vor meine Füße. Aber liften?? nicht ein mm, auch nicht 5kg und VHF am Griff parabolisch. Ich bin mit vorhersagen ganz vorsichtig, denn alles großen besonderen Fänge haben auch eine besondere Geschichte, wenn man mit dem Fänger mal länger quatschen kann. Ich nehme das immer gerne auf, 1.Hand Praxiserfahrungen #6, die mir über die Zeit eins sagt: An wirkliche Regeln halten die Fische sich eben nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Die Kork-Nuppsi-Parade :q


Hey Patrick, das sieht einfach toll aus! #6 #6 #6 

Und |schild-g , hat ja alles geklappt.

Ich denke, ich kann dein neues Rollgefühl nachvollziehen, das ist wohl besser als ne neue Rolle! :m


----------



## Ranger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezie, passen die Kork Knobs auch an eine 3000er Branzino?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eben. Und deswegen sage ich Dir das Du unabhängig von der Ausrüstung solch einen aussergewöhnlich großen Fisch nicht ohne Drill, bei dem der Fisch eben auch Schnur nimmt wenn er möchte, aus dem Wasser bekommst. Wenn er mitschwimmen möchte macht er das, wenn er in die andere Richtung möchte macht er das. 

Um beim Extrembeispiel zu bleiben: Den 2,50er Waller hältst Du mit keiner Spinncombo von einer Flucht ab.

Mit was für Ausrüstung soll man denn losgehen wenn man das total verhindern möchte? Und mal ganz nebenbei: Wie viel Spaß macht es mit diesem Ankerseil, und wie kann man damit den Köder präsentieren?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Angelspezie, passen die Kork Knobs auch an eine 3000er Branzino?



Ich hoffe es, laut Liste schon, der den Patrick überhat werde ich anschrauben, wenns passt siehst Du hier bald die passenden Bilder!


----------



## Ranger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klasse Stefan, ich warte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan
Du hast doch die zu definierenden Parameter genannt. Also entscheidet man vorher:
Die Kombo soll 3kg vertragen und dann auslösen,
die nächste soll 5kg vertragen und dann auslösen,
die nächste soll 7kg vertragen und dann auslösen,
die nächste soll 10kg vertragen und dann auslösen,
die nächste soll 15kg vertragen und dann auslösen.

Fertig, daran wird alles ausgerichtet, die Solltragkraft der Rute-Rolle-Schnur und Montage sichergestellt, und der bestmögliche "Breakpoint" eingerichtet, je dichter am Haken, je besser.
Damit kann man frohgemut losangeln, und nebenbei schont es mit der definierten Grenze die Rolle, im Fall der Fälle hat man die bestmögliche Chance, und wenn es der Urian per se ist und den Breakpoint sprengt, dann ist es auch nicht schlimm.

Preis: Mehr Aufwand und Sorgfalt bei der Auswahl und Geräteabstimmung.
Gewinn: Mehr Sicherheit am Wasser für Angler und Fische.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

15 kg mit einer Spinnrute? Geht das überhaupt???


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Detlef

mit welcher VHF / Rolle / Schnur fischt du denn im normalfall auf die Großhechte?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht so einfach und nicht einfach so.
Eine Rolle von mir kann das jedenfalls gut, sogar unter einkurbeln.
Du bist dann aber in der Klasse Applause 6000/8000/BlueArc oder Slammer 460/560.

Meine Wels-VHF -150g von mad machte das erst noch nicht so richtig mit, drohte doch Bruchgefahr. Jetzt mit mehr Ringen und weit verbesserter XFP-Montage dürfte es besser gehen. :m

Das beantwortet auch das Ansinnen von Stefan: Wenn ich mir die ganzen vielen "Wallercamp-Videos" anschaue, sehe ich jedenfalls eins: Die halten die Welse von Ü2m schon einfach auf der Stelle fest, wahrscheinlich wegen der Hindernisse und Holz im Überschwemmungsgebiet. Und das Gerät ist eben in der Stärkeklasse wie meins, nur derber und schwerer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also bei mir sind die Klassen bei den Spinnkombos (realistisch!) eher so:

UL-Kombo ~1,5 - 2kg (Durch die leichte Rute wohl in Wirklichkeit <1kg)
Leichte Spinnrute ~3kg (VHF 30 mit 2000er Daiwa)
Schwere Spinnrute ~6kg (VHF 75 mit 3000er Daiwa)
Sehr schwere Spinnrute ~8kg (Tusk Spin mit 4000er Daiwa)

Das ist für mich auch gewichtstechnisch die Obergrenze, sonst macht das als Sinncombo keinen Spaß mehr... Und da habe ich schon Probleme wirklich so viel Druck mittels der Rute auf den Fisch zu bekommen...

Mit was bekommst Du 15kg auf den Fisch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, da haben wir es doch, meine Sollwerte liegen jetzt fast doppelt so hoch.

15kg-Soll XH-Rute s.o.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wo wäre eine 45er VHF mit 4er Shimano den einzuordnen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> mit welcher VHF / Rolle / Schnur fischt du denn im normalfall auf die Großhechte?


Normal die 10ft -75 mit BlueArc8400 und Powerline 15kg.
Die Rute ist sehr gut vergleichbar in Power mit der BP, und kann 8kg voll senkrecht bremsen.

Und wenn ich weiß, wo "jemand" in den Steinen steht, dann nehme ich noch fetter die 150er mit dicker 8000er Rolle und 18/20kg Schnur.

Entscheidend ist der gute Aufbau und die Abstimmung, damit das Gerät handlich u. freundlich bleibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wo wäre eine 45er VHF mit 4er Shimano den einzuordnen?



Heb damit mal einen Wassereimer mit 5 Litern Inhalt an. Bringst Du den hoch? Drillst Du auch mit dieser Kraft? Ist die Bremse damit noch in einem Bereich in dem sie arbeitet und nicht einfach nurnoch zu ist?

Dann probier es mal mit einem Liter mehr...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wo wäre eine 45er VHF mit 4er Shimano den einzuordnen?


Wie Du schon oben schreibst Stefan, bei der 9ft -45 passen die 3kg bestimmt ganz gut, die 5kg sind gut bremsende Obergrenze für die Shimano-4000, solange man nicht kurbelt, und dann die Rute etwas herunter nimmt, dadurch weniger Druck auf der Rute hat.

Am besten: Selber ranhängen und testen, aber langsam und vorsichtig! :m 
Und unbedingt den Rutenfreiraum nach oben bei Abriss berücksichtigen, nicht in Zimmerhöhe machen !!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DenniLo

Schon getestet?

Sonst fang ruhig mit etwas weniger Wasser an...

Und wie Det schon sagt: LANGSAM!!!

5kg sind schon ganz schön viel... Deswegen finde ich auch immer lustig wenn hier Leute mit Schnüren von >15kg zum normalen Spinnfischen losziehen wollen, weil der Händler sagt das man das braucht, selbst die 10kg (wenn es denn reale Tragkraft sein sollte!) dürften dem normalen Spinnfischer immer eine sehr große Reserve gegenüber Rute und Rolle geben - die dann eben diese beiden Teile in Mitleidenschaft zieht wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin net zuhause  Bin Pendler, nicht vergessen


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Stefan,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> 5kg sind schon ganz schön viel... Deswegen finde ich auch immer lustig wenn hier Leute mit Schnüren von >15kg zum normalen Spinnfischen losziehen wollen, weil der Händler sagt das man das braucht, selbst die 10kg (wenn es denn reale Tragkraft sein sollte!) dürften dem normalen Spinnfischer immer eine sehr große Reserve gegenüber Rute und Rolle geben - die dann eben diese beiden Teile in Mitleidenschaft zieht wenns drauf ankommt.


klar sind 5kg sehr viel, selbst mit 'ner vollen 1,5l Cola-Flasche biegen sich die meisten Ruten schon viel mehr, als der Großteil der Angler ihrem Gerät im Drill real zutraut. Ist wahrscheinlich wie beim Autofahren ... die wenigsten trauen sich zum überholen auf der Landstraße bei 70km/h in den dritten Gang zurückzuschalten und wirklich zügig zu überholen. Da wird unentschlossen und langsam überholt/gedrillt, anstatt die Sache mit dem entsprechenden Nachdruck zügig zu beenden.

Die oftmals hohe Tragkraft der verwendeten Schnüre wurde schon begründet. Ich sehe da gerade in hindernisreichen Gewässern mit zu erwartenden Schnurabrieb schon einen Sinn, vor allem beim Vorfach. Wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe, nehme ich auch 20kg Flexonit, weil das eben auch geknickt und mit ein paar aufgeriebenen bzw. gerissenen Einzelfasern noch genügend Sicherheitsreserve hat. Gerade beim Fliegenfischen mit großen Streamern sind die Belastungen auf das Vorfach beim Werfen sehr groß und dünneres Material ist dann beim nächsten Biss schnell durch.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Normal die 10ft -75 mit BlueArc8400 und Powerline 15kg.
> Die Rute ist sehr gut vergleichbar in Power mit der BP, und kann 8kg voll senkrecht bremsen.
> 
> Und wenn ich weiß, wo "jemand" in den Steinen steht, dann nehme ich noch fetter die 150er mit dicker 8000er Rolle und 18/20kg Schnur.
> ...




öhm ich hoffe du meinst aber nicht die 10 ft`VHF 75 die hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2354961&postcount=2338 mit Doppelstegringen und Tesafilm Wicklung zu sehen ist ?

Würde für mich nicht für einen guten Aufbau und abgestimmtes Tackle sprechen, um sowas zu zerpflücken braucht es keinen Hecht von 1,5m.... ob die so 8Kg senkrecht bremst will ich auch bezweifeln.

So gehst du aber nicht angeln oder?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> klar sind 5kg sehr viel, selbst mit 'ner vollen 1,5l Cola-Flasche biegen sich die meisten Ruten schon viel mehr, als der Großteil der Angler ihrem Gerät im Drill real zutraut.



Eben. Mit diesem "kleinen" Vergleich hatte ich geliebäugelt, ihn allerdings gleeich übersprungen. Wenn dann richtig... Ich drille hier öfters mal recht große Marmorkarpfen, und die ziehen auch bei 5kg Widerstand Schnur ab. Die meisten meiner Kollegen glauben dann das meine Bremse ja viel zu stark eingestellt sei und belasten ihr Gerät wesentlich weniger. Und auch das geht, auch mit großen Fischen.



Tisie schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich wie beim Autofahren ... die wenigsten trauen sich zum überholen auf der Landstraße bei 70km/h in den dritten Gang zurückzuschalten und wirklich zügig zu überholen.



Zum zügigen Überholen musst Du in den 2. schalten... :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, da siehtst Du mal, die Änderungen und Änderungsgeschwindigkeit kann bar jeden Verständnisses sein, und manche interessante Technologie auch! :m 

Mit dem gerade ausgetesteten Neuaufbau und einer anderen neuen Ringaufteilung halten alle Ruten jetzt noch mehr, und das ist gerade getestet worden. Bei VHF bin ich Mitte 2006 von der Bruchneigung ausgegangen, das war die Ausgangssituation.
Wenn ich mich einem Maximum annähern will, geht das eben in einiger Geschwindigkeit nicht ohne (Labor)Versuche, und da die geeigneten Testfische am Wasser nicht gerade wohlfeil herumschwimmen - leider, muss man sich was einfallen lassen. 
Vor allem hilft eben kein Standardrutenaufbau weiter, das zeige ich aber auch nicht mehr irgendwo in Bildern. :g

Gerade die schweren neuen zusammengestellten Kombos empfehle ich mal wirklich auf einen Drill+Belastungssimulator vom Big-Game zu geben, sowas:
http://freenet-homepage.de/karsten_berlin/DS_4.jpg
Die können das wirklich, eben auch ein Welsprogramm (Einsteiger ), und wo sonst bekommen ich mal eben einen 2,50-3m an die Rute?
Im Sinne ingenieursmäßiger Weiterentwicklung ist das meiner Meinung nach der einzig richtige Weg, vor allem eben der Härtetest, bevor man damit ans "heisse" Wasser geht, oder gar einen Urlaub von abhängig macht. 
Der Simulator ist mit linearem Zugvektor auch viel "netter" als ein echter Fisch, man kann in relativer Ruhe das Gerät beobachten, was ich bei einem realen Fischdrill wohl kaum zustandebrächte, never. 

Ich werde das bei jeder Gelegenheit immer wieder nutzen, und von dem freundlichen und interessierten Umgang unter den Meeresanglern war ich sehr positiv überrascht! #6
Das gezeigte Gerät von Oliver stoppt jedenfalls jeden Wels, und sie entwickeln ja auch dauernd an leichterem besser erträglichen Gerät, zum "Poppe(r)n".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das gezeigte Gerät von Oliver stoppt jedenfalls jeden Wels



Ich zitiere nur mal als kleines Beispiel kurz einen Fangbericht aus einem anderen Forum, in dem es um einen Wels geht:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/showpost.php?p=21744&postcount=5

Nun begann das Drama, ich pumpte den Fisch ( der übrigens ca. 1,5 Stunden kein Meter vom Grund hochzuholen war ) einige Meter Richtung Boot, anschließend nahm er mir wieder einige Meter von der 6500 Baitrunner.*Die Bremse war fast komplett zu und der Fisch nahm trotzdem zeitweise 80 m in 10 Sekunden.*
Mal zog er Flußabwärts, mal 100m Flußaufwärts. Die ersten 1,5 Stunden hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass sich irgendwelche Ermüdungserscheinungen beim Waller einstellten-eher bei mir!!!. Ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, er hat noch nicht gemerkt, dass er am Haken hängt und ist weiter auf Beutejagd ;-)

Das war wohl mit einer Ansitz-Ausrüstung (also Gewicht fast egal) beim geziehlten Wallerangeln. Da nimmt der Fisch *zeitweise 80 m in 10 Sekunden *OK, subjektive Wahrnehmung in einer Extremsituation, kann also eventuell leicht vom realen Wert abweichen. Aber mal ehrlich: Das kann eine Spinncombo, mit der Du stundenlang fischen willst, nicht leisten...

Ich habe noch nie von einem Welsangler gehört das er da die Fische einfach so einleiert? Wenn der Fische keine Schnur ziehen kann sollte das ja nicht so das Problem sein, oder? Im Gegenteil einige Kollegen die regelmässig am Ebro oder Po fischen berichten immer wieder vom im Drill verlorenen Fischen, die es eben trotz Boot etc in Hindernisse schaffen - wenn das mit der passenden Ausrüstung so leicht zu verhindern wäre, meinst Du nicht die wäre in den Wallercamps am Po/Ebro Standart?


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Stefan,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die meisten meiner Kollegen glauben dann das meine Bremse ja viel zu stark eingestellt sei und belasten ihr Gerät wesentlich weniger.


das erlebe ich auch oft, vor allem beim Fliegenfischen. Die Flitzen kann man ja richtig krumm machen und die puffern immer noch gut ab, aber da wird trotzdem übervorsichtig nur die Spitze der Rute gekrümmt. Kommt dann ein Richtungswechsel, Sprung oder dergleichen, ist Rute ganz schnelle gerade, die Schnurspannung raus und der Fisch ausgehakt.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zum zügigen Überholen musst Du in den 2. schalten... :vik:


Das hängt von der Motorisierung ab 

@Detlef:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit dem gerade ausgetesteten Neuaufbau und einer anderen neuen Ringaufteilung halten alle Ruten jetzt noch mehr, und das ist gerade getestet worden.


Wie hast Du die Ringe verteilt?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Simulation bleibt eben Simulation

Ich fahre auf dem Heimtrainer auch andere Geschwindigkeiten und Distanzen als auf der Strasse. Bedeute zwar das ich diese Distanzen und Geschwindigkeiten fahren kann, aber eben nur bei diesem Verhältnis, ohne Wind, Reibung etc. Bezug auf den Drillsimulator. Deine Rute kann zwar theoretisch einen Waller bendigen, aber ob sie es in der Realität schafft?! Eben hast du bei diesem Test keine Hindernisse, Strömung etc. 


lg Flo


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Anscheinend kann man selbst mit einer 4000er Twinpower einen 86kg Wels in 15 Minuten ausdrillen: *klick*

Das stellt die hier genannten Thesen ja doch ein bißchen in Frage oder sollte man eher den Zustand der 4000er Twinpower hinterfragen? |supergri

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie
Verrat ich nichts mehr in iNet/Foren, ich mache nicht die Entwicklungsarbeit für die anderen kommerziellen Abkupferer.  
Aber gerne mal live fischen und drüber simpeln, vorher sieht das eh alles wie Spökenkiekerei aus ...

@Flo


> Bedeute zwar das ich diese Distanzen und Geschwindigkeiten fahren kann,


Ja, und daran siehst Du das erstmal, vor allem das wo es sofort schwächelt.
Wenn ich sehe, dass die Rute wieder erwarten einen scharfen Knick bekommt, weiss ich was als nächstes passieren könnte, wenn der Fisch mit Anlauf richtig schlägt, ich aber mit hohem Bremsdruck am stoppen bin. Das grundlegende Verhalten von Rute und Rolle kann ich so sehr viel exakter und vor allem auch nachvollziehbarer sehen. Was nützt mir der extatischte Drill, den ich mit verbesserten Gerät nicht nachvollziehen kann? Ich will doch auch sehen können, wie sich geänderter Blank oder andere Beringung so machen, und dafür ist praktisches Angeln wegen der Nichtvergleichbarkeit sehr langwierig oder nahezu untauglich. 
Im letzten Schritt muss der Beweis natürlich da angetreten werden. :m

Aber andere Leute schiessen per Planung und Entwicklung am Boden ne Saturn V zum Mond, und das hat auch oft ohne realen Probeflug geklappt.


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie

cooler Bericht, eigentlich war das ja bis auf die Schnur "normales" Spingerät von daher ist das schwer vorstellbar vielleicht war der Waller auch im Winterschlaf 

Spass gemacht hat das bestimmt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, genau da hast Du es wieder: Kein solcher Fisch ist gleich! 

Mit dem Turbo-Hardcore-Kämpfer hat man ganz andere Probleme als mit einem sehr unentschlossenen geradezu verängstigten Fisch. 
Das sehe ich jedenfalls bei Forellen und Hechten so.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach wieso nur Forellen und Hechte? Hatte schon des öfteren das Zander gebissen haben und danach nihts kam. Ich dachte beim einholen das ich wieder Treibgut dran habe, bis dan am Ufer die Erleuchtung kam. Im Endeffekt war die Fischgröße eher egal, das Verhalten zeigten kleine wie größere Exemplare und der Biss kam eher wie ein Händer durch nicht wie meist der Schlag durch die Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zander hab ich in den letzten Jahren nicht soviel gefangen, daher. 
Barsche tun so ähnlich, manchmal ist das wirklich schon ein Drill, aber wenn man einmal sehr forciert hat, ist der Fisch oft erstaunlich ruhig. Das ganz "leise und bloß nicht auffallen" nimmt manchmal regelrecht komödiantische Züge an. :q


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wir sollten die Diskussion vielleicht umlagern , hier gehts ja eigentlich um Rollen.


----------



## DRU (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe ich ähnlich mit der Diskussion,....

aber Det, Flussbarsche ab 35cm können schon machtig Radau mach und bei einem von 45cm hatte ich das Gefühl einen ordentlichen Hecht an der Strippe zu haben, die können echt spritzig sein die Biester. Ansonsten kann ich dem nur beipflichten, Zander können echte Wundertüten sein,.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, umgeräumt. 

Haste recht, David die können sehr toll sein, und ein ganz spezielles Geräteproblem bieten die einem auch: So richtig Spaß macht der in der Größe gut limitierte Barsch am leichten Gerät. Wenn ich den Fisch sehr selektiv oder sogar auf Sicht beangeln kann, brauche ich die Hechtreserve nicht. Die Biester sind aber auch schlau, im sichtbaren Rudel von 10 und mehr raubenden großen habe ich jedenfalls im letzten Sommer keinen mit dem Spinner an der Oberfläche rauspicken können. Das muss noch verbessert werden. :g


----------



## DRU (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den 45iger hatte ich mit der Samurai gefangen, das war schon ein toller Stock,......


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|sagnix  |supergri


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi David,



DRU schrieb:


> aber Det, Flussbarsche ab 35cm können schon machtig Radau mach und bei einem von 45cm hatte ich das Gefühl einen ordentlichen Hecht an der Strippe zu haben, die können echt spritzig sein die Biester. Ansonsten kann ich dem nur beipflichten, Zander können echte Wundertüten sein,.....


das stimmt, ich finde Barsche in Relation zur Größe auch überdurchschnittlich kampfstark. In unseren Breiten kommt da noch 'ne Forelle oder ein Karpfen ran, aber das war es dann auch schon ... mein Traum wären Barsche, die 70 oder 80cm lang werden |rolleyes

Bei Zandern hängt das Drillverhalten sehr deutlich von der Wassertemperatur ab ... im Sommer macht selbst ein 50er die Rute richtig krumm und oft rechnet man anhand der Kampfkraft mit einem deutlich größeren Fisch. Anscheinend mögen Zander warmes Wasser lieber als Hecht und Barsch?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, sind doch Südländer, weit südlich vom Weißwurstäquator, genau sogar fast Balkanesen! :q

Hechte und Barsche mögen als typische Nordländer andersherum eher kaltes Wasser, denen ist bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur auf jeden Fall zu warm und matt.

Und, wenn man nochmal genau in dem oben von Dir gelinkten Beitrag schaut:
"Bei sonnigem, leicht bewölktem Wetter und 12 Grad Lufttemperatur versuchte unsere Mitgliedin Anja Petzold am 04.01.2009"
war die Mitgliedin |bigeyes |kopfkrat jetzt im Januar auf kalten Wels unterwegs.


----------



## DRU (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ein Wels geht ab 20 Grad erst so richtig steil,....hab ich gelesen,....

Das mit den Zandern und Temp mag ja meist stimmen, jedoch gibt es auch da nach wie vor große Unterschiede. Hatte im Sommer ein paar  Wundertüten gehabt, die dann scheinbar erst am Ufer bemerkt haben, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Ende Dezember hatte ich dann einen der richtig fit wirkte,....Direkt nach der Laizeit finde ich sie grundsätzlich etwas schlapp, was ich ihnen ja auch echt nicht verübeln mag,....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> das stimmt, ich finde Barsche in Relation zur Größe auch überdurchschnittlich kampfstark. In unseren Breiten kommt da noch 'ne Forelle oder ein Karpfen ran, aber das war es dann auch schon ... mein Traum wären Barsche, die 70 oder 80cm lang werden |rolleyes



Deswegen steht Nilbarschangeln mit der Spinnrute auch auf meiner Liste, das will ich unbedingt mal irgentwann versuchen, meine Freundin will eh zum Tauchen nach Äghypten, da sollte sich das kombinieren lassen! :l


----------



## hardenberg (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wohl wissend, dass es sich bei der Daiwa Caldia-x eher um Sub-high-End handelt würde mich mal Interessieren ob einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Rolle hat oder einen kennt der mal einen gesehen hat dessen Bekannter die mal gefischt hat.
Habe die 3000er im Visier zum Gufieren auf Zander. Ein anständig ruhiger Lauf ist mir schon wichtig. Hat die Rolle großes Kurbelspiel und wie siehts mit der Dauerbelastung aus?


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich hatte die Caldia-X 3000, habe sie dann irgendwann verkauft weil ich auf ein anderes Modell gewechselt bin.

Ich war mit der Rolle eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden, null Kurbelspiel und ein seidenweicher Lauf. 

Ich glaube Tisie hatte andere Erfahrungen damit gemacht aber meine lief wirklich Top.

Die Caldia haben die gleiche Getriebebauform (Diggigear) wie die höherpreisigen Modelle.

Wenn dich ein Kunststoffrotor und ein Gleitlager im Schnurlaufröllchen nicht stören ist das meiner Meinung in dieser Preisklasse eine robuste und gute Spinrolle.

Wenn der Dollar nicht so bescheiden stehen würde , könnte sich ein US-Import lohnen : http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Advantage-...36147QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

sollte unsere Caldia-X sein 

#h


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich war mit der Rolle eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden, null Kurbelspiel und ein seidenweicher Lauf.
> 
> Ich glaube Tisie hatte andere Erfahrungen damit gemacht aber meine lief wirklich Top.


das stimmt, meine 2500er lief nicht ganz so seidenweich und hatte etwas Spiel in Kurbel/Getriebe, so daß ich sie zurückgegeben habe. Trotzdem halte ich die Caldia X in ihrem Preissegment für eine gute Rolle. Ich wollte nur noch etwas mehr und habe mich für zusätzliche 75€ für die 2500er Aspire FA entschieden (und am Wochenende werde ich sie in Empfang nehmen :k).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 150er schon hauptsächlich wegen der Großköderführung.
Zum normalen Hechtangeln geht die schon mal garnicht, bzw. es gibt die Toten gleich beim Anschlag - Kopfdurchschuss, auch ne Variante. :g


----------



## hardenberg (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

danke für eure schnellen Antworten @tisie und slotti!

Weiß zufällig jemand, wieviel Meter der 20 lb USA-PowerPro auf eine 3000er Infinity Q passen und sind die 3000er Spulen der Infinity q, Certate, Caldia-x... alle gleich/austauschbar?


----------



## DRU (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was willste denn mir der 20 LB fangen?  Etwas viel Tragkraft für eine 3000er Roller!
Die Ami Schnüre haben idR eine größere Tragkraft als draufsteht!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und 300 Yards in 15lbs passen mit Unterfütterung genau auf die 4000er Daiwa!


----------



## Pernod (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> die 10LB entspricht der 0,15mm metrischen Version. Die kompletten 300Yards 10LB und ein paar Meter Monounterfütterung passen genau auf die 3000er Infinity Spule
> 
> |wavey:


 


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und 300 Yards in 15lbs passen mit Unterfütterung genau auf die 4000er Daiwa!


 
Das ist ja alles Gut und Schön.Nur müsstet ihr dann noch dazu schreiben,wieviele Meter Monoschnur in welcher Schnurstärke unterfüttert wird.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ hardenberg

die Spule der Caldia-X paßt auch auf die Infinity-Q das habe ich ausprobiert,  denke auf die Certate sollte die dann auch passen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Pernod,
> 
> sorry, ich dachte das sei vernachlässigbar ... hab ca. 5m 0,25mm Mono drunter, die reichen locker. Geht ja nur darum, dass die Geflochtene nicht rutscht ...



Genau das dachte ich auch! :m

Habe eine Lage doppelseitiges Tape drunter, damit die Schnur nicht auf der Spule rutscht.


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

bei Moritz-Nord in KaKi gibt es ab Freitag (06.02.09) die bekannten und erstaunlicherweise auch schon in diesem Thread gelobten Rollen von Spro im Super-Sonder-Angebot (die blauen ab 35€, die roten ab 50€).

Nur falls jemand keine Lust mehr auf den anfälligen High-End-Schrott von Shimano und Daiwa hat und mal ein richtig solides Röllchen möchte :m *duckundweg*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zugreifen, Leute! Die Super-Sonder-Ausverkaufsrollen sind bekanntermaßen meist die Besten!

*duckundauchweg* |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das spart man dann 10€ und kann diese dann gleich in Fett und Öl investieren..

*duckundweg*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ein kleines Optik-Tuning - ich finde den Korkgriff angenehmer zu greifen als den T-Knauf #6







PS: Ja, die Schnur sieht übel aus - deswegen tausche ich ja auch wenn jetzt die Schonzeit kommt. Hat aber auch den einen oder anderen Marmor und das übliche Hecht- und Zandernaglen mitgemacht, die darf ruhig so aussehen...


----------



## DRU (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Knobsis Knobsis........sieht super aus Stefan:m

Ich denke das passt wunderbar zu einem schönen Korkgriff.
Die Branzino  ......rrrrrr .....:k


----------



## zanderfan1987 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo hastn den Korkgriff gekauft? Haste einen Tipp für einen Shop wo man Tuningmaterieal für Daiwa Rollen bekommt?


----------



## DRU (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zB hierhttp://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_307_534


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Spezi hatte einen übrig, den ich freundlicherweise bekommen habe. Ansonsten dürfte man den Kram in Deutschland nicht bekommen, der war aus Japan, könnte es auch in den USA geben...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Richtig Dru, den Link wollte ich auch grade suchen...


----------



## hardenberg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Was willste denn mir der 20 LB fangen? Etwas viel Tragkraft für eine 3000er Roller!
> Die Ami Schnüre haben idR eine größere Tragkraft als draufsteht!


 
Werde mal drüber nachdenken, aber bisher hatte ich ne 30 lb auf ner 4000er Shamoni *duckweg*|bigeyes da fand ich 20 lb doch schon nen guten Schritt. Is klar, ging auch eher um das Hängerlösen, was damit mit der Hand auch super klappt:g. Da wo ich hier in der Elbe rumkrieche ist es wirklich absolut Hängerreich.

...ach neulich hab ich nen Baumstamm rangedrillt, den konnte ich nicht mal anheben:m


Also ich schwanke zwischen der 15 lb und der 20 lb, mal sehen. Irgendwo stand hier, dass die sich im reellen Durchmesser kaum unterscheiden, hat die zufällig mal jemand direkt nebeneinander?


----------



## zanderfan1987 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja den Händler kenn ich. Is wohl wie du sagst, hab bis jetz auch noch keinen deutschen Händler ausfindig machen können der so was vertreibt.

Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig geil auf Schleien- Stefan#6

Ich glaub die Korkgriffe bekommste im Doppelpack für ca.30€ |kopfkrat


----------



## DRU (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hardenberg schrieb:


> Also ich schwanke zwischen der 15 lb und der 20 lb, mal sehen. Irgendwo stand hier, dass die sich im reellen Durchmesser kaum unterscheiden, hat die zufällig mal jemand direkt nebeneinander?




Die 15 LB ist schon ein ordentliches Seil, das mehr ab kann als Deine Rolle verträgt. Von daher solltest Du damit sehr glücklich werden. Ich habe sie noch nicht gefischt, aber ne Spule davon hier......Die 10 LB reicht mir fürs Weser Fischen voll aus und wenns für Rute und Rolle reicht um sie asureizen zu können, dann wozu mehr? Hänger sollte man nicht zu brutal lösen, vor allem Deine Rolle wird es Dir danken:m


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schleien-stefan schrieb:


> hat aber auch den einen oder anderen marmor und das übliche hecht- und zander*naglen* mitgemacht




*tatütataaaaa*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> *tatütataaaaa*



He, das ist jetzt aber offensichtlich ein ganz ordinärer Schreibfehler! #c


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan,

deine Branzino mit Kork Knob gefällt mir richtig gut! Ich habe eine Frage zur Montage, kann man die vorhandenen Schrauben benutzen und alles ohne großen Aufwand montieren? Kann man jederzeit wieder auf den "alten" T-Knob zurückschrauben, oder leiern dann die Gewinde aus?

Kannst Du vielleicht noch 1-2 Fotos von der Rolle mit montiertem Knob machen?

Will jemand mit mir zusammen bestellen, um sich die hohen Versandkosten zu teilen?

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Montage ist eigentlich recht easy, habe mich nur ein bisschen Blöd angestellt...

Im Original-Knauf sind 2 Kugellager, bei den Kork-Knaufs ist ein Draht dabei um die rauszuholen. Die kommen in den Korkknauf rein, dazu hast Du U-Scheiben, mit denen man das ganze dann passend machen kann. Hatte erst eine zu viel, da hat sich der Knauf nicht mehr gedreht, ohne hatte er Spiel, mit der Mittleren alles passend. #6

Kann man Problemlos weder zurückbauen wenn man das will. #6

Brauchst nur einen Schraubenzieher, der Rest ist dabei. Ob das Gewinde ausleiert muss die Zeit bringen, bei einem einmaligen Taushc würde ich das klar ausschließen. Und jede Woche einen neuen Knauf wollte ich nicht montieren...

Was genau möchtest Du sehen? Habe hier schlechtes Licht, deswegen die üblen Bilder... |uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, sowas musst du an der Rute knipsen. Kork kommt nur geil, wenn das ganze mit der Rute passen aussieht. Aber das sollte eigentlich top zu den Korkgriff vom Gegenstück passen.


----------



## DRU (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Stefan, sowas musst du an der Rute knipsen. Kork kommt nur geil, wenn das ganze mit der Rute passen aussieht. Aber das sollte eigentlich top zu den Korkgriff vom Gegenstück passen.



Das stelle ich mir auch richtig schick vor|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rolle habe ich gestern mit ins Büro genommen weil ich hier eben Werkzeug, U-Scheiben etc dahabe - aber keine Rute!

Deswegen die Bilder auf dem Schreibtisch...

Wenn ihr auf Bilder am Wasser warten wollt befürchte ich das ganze dauert noch ein wenig...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Stefan, deine Leine sieht aber ungepflegt aus. Wohl nicht mit Perwoll gewaschen



Das kommt auf dem Bild so rüber..

Sind halt auch noch ~2m Fluocarbon mit drauf, und des weiteren ist die Schnur jetzt halt auch eine Saison drauf - die kommt jetzt eh runter. Noch bis zur Schonzeit, dann gibts eh neue.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Seen sind zu => Gummifischangeln am Main => Steinpackungen => Fluovorfach :m


----------



## Khaane (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Leute,

nach dem folgenden Review hats mir die ABU Suveran angetan, hat jmd. von euch Erfahrungen mit der Rolle, bzw. wie sie sich im Alltagseinsatz bewährt?

Die Rolle scheint extrem rar zu sein, was müsste man preislich für die Rolle einkalkulieren?

Wie hoch lag der Neupreis der Rolle?

Konnte nur folgende Rolle ausfindig machen, die steht aber schon bei 180$ und wird wohl noch auf 200-300 $ steigen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280308503285&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123


Gruß
Khaane#6


----------



## Khaane (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hör mir auf! Ich weiß nich genau obs die Süveran war ... aber ich hatte auch mal ne Mittelbremse-Rolle von Abu von meinem Dealer zum testen ... mieser Schrott |uhoh:



Wann hattest du diese zum Testen, bzw. ist die Suverän ne "Made in Sweden" Rolle 

Sollte also besser als die aktuellen Rollen sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane
´n ehemaliger Angelkumpel von mir fischte diese Rolle. Ich hatte dann auch mal das Vergnügen mit der Rolle ein parr Wurf zu machen. 
Wenn bei einer Rolle der Begriff "wie ein Schweizer Uhrwqerk" passt, dann bei der. Hat einen Lauf wie ein Uhrwerk. Nicht so weich wie eine Shimano, hat aber irgendwie was. Ich schaue auch mal immer bei ebay rein um so eine Rolle zu bekommen, aber meistens gehen die für Ü150 weg.
Ich glaube ich sollte mal meinen Kumpel fragen ob er seine Kombi (Original Blechpeitsche mit der Suverän) noch hat, und ob er die zufälligerweise für günstiges Geld loswerden möchte. 
Von ihm habe ich auch schon meine 3 handgeb. Harrisons damals bekommen (für´n ansich lächerlichen Preis).
Grüße


----------



## Khaane (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ Khaane
> 
> Als das Teil aktuell war ... so vor 8-10 Jahren? #c Weiß nich mehr genau ...
> Was soll daran toll sein?



Hast du das Review gelesen? Von der Verarbeitung ist die Rolle den aktuellen Modellen einiges voraus.


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, hab jetzt meine Rolle gefunden und bin (endlich) zufrieden: Laufverhalten ist top und die Schnurwicklung paßt auch #6

Jetzt muß nur noch das Eis auf den Seen tauen 

Gruß, Matthias

--


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt meine Rolle gefunden und bin (endlich) zufrieden: Laufverhalten ist top und die Schnurwicklung paßt auch #6
> 
> Jetzt muß nur noch das Eis auf den Seen tauen
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gut, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dank Dir, Marco, den werde ich bestimmt haben #h ... allerguten Dinge sind eben doch drei: nach zwei Fehlkäufen mußte der dritte Kauf einfach passen 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Rute |rolleyes ... hoffentlich kommen die 2,40er CTS-Blanks wie angekündigt Ende Februar/Anfang März.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann viel Spaß!


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt meine Rolle gefunden und bin (endlich) zufrieden: Laufverhalten ist top und die Schnurwicklung paßt auch #6
> Jetzt muß nur noch das Eis auf den Seen tauen
> Gruß, Matthias
> --



Glückwunsch. Hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Auch noch für einen moderaten Kurs. Ich habe die 4000er und bin begeistert #h


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank, ich kann den ersten Einsatz kaum erwarten |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Tisie!
Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle!
Ich hab mir genau die gleiche vor einer Woche geholt!

Was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Hi Tisie!
> Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle!
> Ich hab mir genau die gleiche vor einer Woche geholt!
> 
> Was hast du gezahlt?



Müssten 234,99 Euro sein, auf dem Preisschild eine Seite vorher ist es zu erkennen.


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Müssten 234,99 Euro sein, auf dem Preisschild eine Seite vorher ist es zu erkennen.


Korrekt #6 + ein paar Gummifische als Spritgeld für den lieben Veikko für's mitbringen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das hat der "liebe Veikko" auch wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, Mattes!!!


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Das hat der "liebe Veikko" auch wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, Mattes!!!


Weiß ich doch #h ... wollte Dir erst noch zwei Wedgis mit reinpacken, aber die magst Du ja nicht 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin Tisie!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen " Oma Chick":q...
Ich besitze diesen "Chick" auch in 2500 und 4000:g..
Allerdings war für meine 4000er noch´n 100er#q mehr fällig als Du für Deine 2500er gelegt hast. Dafür war meine 2500er aber mit 179:g nen echter Schnapper:q...
Viel Spass und natürlich viele viele dicke Fischis wünsch ich Dir mit dem Röllchen....


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Daniel,



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen " Oma Chick":q...


mit dem langweiligen "Oma-Design" kann ich gut leben. Ich finde es sogar ganz gut, daß die nicht so auffällig-protzig daherkommt, aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache 



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich besitze diesen "Chick" auch in 2500 und 4000:g..
> Allerdings war für meine 4000er noch´n 100er#q mehr fällig als Du für Deine 2500er gelegt hast. Dafür war meine 2500er aber mit 179:g nen echter Schnapper:q...


Das ist ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit #6 ... 179€ sind schon sehr günstig, aber wahrscheinlich gebraucht gekauft, oder?! Das günstigste bei Ebay in letzter Zeit waren 191€ (gebraucht) bzw. 247,77€ (neu, aber aus Österreich). So gesehen war der Moritz-Preis wirklich OK.



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Viel Spass und natürlich viele viele dicke Fischis wünsch ich Dir mit dem Röllchen....


Danke, das wünsche ich Dir auch!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das ist ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit #6 ... 179€ sind schon sehr günstig, aber wahrscheinlich gebraucht gekauft, oder?! Das günstigste bei Ebay in letzter Zeit waren 191€ (gebraucht) bzw. 247,77€ (neu, aber aus Österreich). So gesehen war der Moritz-Preis wirklich OK.
> 
> 
> Danke, das wünsche ich Dir auch!
> ...


 
Moin Matthias!!
Die 2500er hab ich in der Tat ausser Bucht. Allerdings "Neu aus Vitrine".. Das war direkt nach dem erscheinen des KaKi Flyer´s. Da gab es in der Bucht nen förmlichen Preisverfall für die Aspire´s. Die günstigste 2500er (allerdings gebraucht) die ich unter Beobachtung hatte ist für 161€ über den Auktionstisch gegangen...


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Daniel,

mal 'ne andere Frage ... nach Deinem Nick zu urteilen fischst Du die Aspire wahrscheinlich auch an der Küste, oder?! Gibt's da irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen?

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich meine 2500er im März mit zum MeeFo-Fischen nehme oder doch lieber die alte salzwasserbewährte Symetre einsetze |kopfkrat ... rein vom Bauchgefühl her bin ich bez. der Löcher in der Spule und auf der Gehäuseunterseite ja etwas skeptisch.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> mal 'ne andere Frage ... nach Deinem Nick zu urteilen fischst Du die Aspire wahrscheinlich auch an der Küste, oder?! Gibt's da irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias!!!
Die 2500er ist bei mir noch jungfräulich... soll dann ab Mai zum gufieren auf Elbzander herhalten.... 
ABER, die 4000er hat bei mir schon ne Menge Salzwasser gesehen!! Sei es beim Watfischen (inkl. Rolle tauchen) oder vom Kleinboot(Spritzwasser). 
Mit der zeitnahen Nachpflege (Spülen unterm Wasserhahn etc.) die so einer Rolle gebührt, gibt es bei mir bis jetzt keinerlei Verschleisserscheinungen!!! 
Da mach Dir man keine Sorgen!!! Die Aspire ist schon nen feines Stück Rollenbaukunst, die beim Anblick von Salzwasser nicht gleich schlapp macht!!


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Daniel, das beruhigt #6 ... Haupteinsatzgebiet der 2500er wird bei mir auch das Gummifischangeln auf Zander & Co 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, daß die technischen Infos zu den Shimano-Rollen im Print-Katalog, auf der Shimano-HP und auf dem Rollenkarton teilweise nicht konsistent sind? Finde ich schon ein bißchen seltsam |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, Daniel, das beruhigt #6 ... Haupteinsatzgebiet der 2500er wird bei mir auch das Gummifischangeln auf Zander & Co
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias
> 
> P.S.: Ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, daß die technischen Infos zu den Shimano-Rollen im Print-Katalog, auf der Shimano-HP und auf dem Rollenkarton teilweise nicht konsistent sind? Finde ich schon ein bißchen seltsam |kopfkrat



Jein das nicht. Aber ich hab eine Rolle mal nachgewogen. Die wiegt glatte 50 g mehr, als was auf dem Karton steht.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Curado E hat in den USA ein Lager mehr als hier (laut Shimano Homepage USA und EU). Hier wird sie (laut Bilder vom Katalog) mit dem selben Gehäuse verkauft wo dann die US anzahl der Lager draufgedruckt sind. 

Shimano EU ist eh Mist. Die schaffen es nicht '09 Modelle auszuliefern, vermutlich weil die noch erst überall dran rumpfuschen müssen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Curado E gibt es aber schon in einigen shops, nur eben nicht bei deinem Dealer


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Curado E gibt es aber schon in einigen shops, nur eben nicht bei deinem Dealer




Nope ein Kumpel hat mal sämtliche Onlineshops gefragt, weil er auch ein will. Die sagten es gibt die Rolle in ganz Europa noch nicht und kommt wohl auch vor April nicht.


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab mich die letzten tage auch ein wenig mit dem thema baitcaster auseinandergesetzt und mir unter anderem auch die curados angesehen....
ich hab aber von der E nie eine der 100er größe gesehen, wie sie in der D version vorhanden war.
hätte an der rolle schon auch interesse gehabt, aber die D ist zu erschwinglichen preisen kaum neu erhältlich und von der E fand ich keine in der größe.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> hab mich die letzten tage auch ein wenig mit dem thema baitcaster auseinandergesetzt und mir unter anderem auch die curados angesehen....
> *ich hab aber von der E nie eine der 100er größe gesehen*, wie sie in der D version vorhanden war.
> hätte an der rolle schon auch interesse gehabt, aber die D ist zu erschwinglichen preisen kaum neu erhältlich und von der E fand ich keine in der größe.




Das liegt daran, dass es die E nur in 200er und 300er Größe gibt. Die 200er E ist so schwer wie die 100er D und soch so groß wie die 100er D. 

Die Rolle ist extrem klein ausgefallen. Aber ob die nun auch so weit unter 10 g gut wirft weiß ich nicht, könnte ich aber eventuell am Wochenende testen.


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Chrizzi,



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Jein das nicht. Aber ich hab eine Rolle mal nachgewogen. Die wiegt glatte 50 g mehr, als was auf dem Karton steht.


die Gewichte passen bei meinen Rollen, z.B. 265g lt. Angabe und nachgewogen 270g inkl. Schnur und drei zusätzlichen Tropfen Öl 

Was mich bei der Aspire wundert sind die unterschiedlichen Angaben zu den technischen Features und der Anzahl der Kugellager. In vielen Online-Shops ist die Rolle mit 7 Kugellagern + 1 Walzenlager angegeben, bei einigen anderen Shops wie auch auf der Shimano Homepage und auf der Verpackung der Rolle ist die 2500er aber mit 8+1 angegeben. Auf der Explosionszeichnung finde ich aber nur 7+1 Lager |kopfkrat ... bei der 4000er stimmt die Angabe mit 9+1 aber, diese hat jeweils noch ein zusätzliches Kugellager im Kurbelknauf und auf der Achse für die Schnurverlegung. Wo also versteckt sich das 8. Kugellager bei meiner Rolle oder ist die Angabe auf der Verpackung, usw. einfach falsch?

Die Angaben zur Schnurverlegung sind auch unterschiedlich ... sowohl in den Shops als auch auf der Shimano Homepage steht Aero Wrap + Slow Oscillation System, aber auf Karton und Rotor steht "Zwei Geschwindigkeit Spulenhubsystem" bzw. "2 Speed Oscillation System", was auch eindeutig der Realität entspricht (schnell hoch, langsam runter).

Ist alles überaus theoretisch, ich weiß, aber ich frage mich schon, was das Shimano-Marketing da so treibt und ob die eigentlich selbst wissen, was die zusammenbauen und verkaufen ;+

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Hansemann 28 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir gerade die neue 3000er Infi zugelegt.
Der erste Eindruck hat mich echt umgehauen......geiles Teil! Gleich geht`s ab ans Wasser zum Härtetest....schauen wir mal ob sich die vielen Euronen bezahlt machen.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## biX (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin ja eigentlich überzeugter "Shimano-Rollen-Angler" hatte mir aber nun auch mal eine Daiwa (Infinity Q 3000) zugelegt (in einer Bier/Wein-Laune geht das ja schnell über´s Internet  ).
Jetzt wollte ich gerade meine Infinity mit 0,14 mm Spiderwire code  red bespulen (die es in Kaki im Sonderangebot gab) und musste feststellen, dass die Schnur entweder wesentlich  dünner ist, als die von mir sonst benutzte Power Pro 15 lb. oder dass auf  3000er Daiwa-Spulen mehr Schnur drauf passt, als bei 3000er Shimanos  ... Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt die ganzen 270 m der Spule drauf ... und  es könnten noch ein paar Meter mehr sein. 
Mist. Dann werde ich wohl damit die Fireblood 2500 re-bespulen (gab es auch in Kaki zum Sonderpreis  und mir bei  ebay.com 15 lb. Power Pro 500 yr. bestellen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

3000er Daiwa ~ 4000er Shimano... #h


----------



## juma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leuts

Habe auch seid einer Woche eine sogenannte HE-Rolle

Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 ZAION..das Teil ist der Hammer  :vik:

Aber nachdem ich fast den ganzen Tread von vorn bis hinten

durchgelesen habe....bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob 

diese teuren Rollen wirklich sinn machen.....nachdem ich hier 

so einiges gelesen habe egal ob Daiwa oder Shamoni......|kopfkrat

Na jedenfalls ist dieser Tread hier einer der besten die ich seid 

langem gelesen habe...#6

Das ist seid langem meine erste Daiwa Rolle sonst immer 

Shamoni`s im mittleren Preissegment bis zur Stradic FB....



Will hoffen das mich Daiwa nicht enttäuscht.....|krach:



MFG JUMA :vik:


----------



## Khaane (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir heute auch eine High-End Großfischrolle zugelegt. 

Das Teil macht mit Abstand den besten Eindruck seit langem - Es handelt sich um die Blue Arc 7500. 

Für 48 € inkl. Porto von der Qualität und Robustheit einer 150-200 € Shimano/Daiwa ebenbürtig.
Was die High-End Rollen abkönnen, durfte ich ja mit der Infinity erleben.|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du vergleichst eine robuste Rolle der 5000er Größe mit einer 3000er Daiwa?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Für 48 € inkl. Porto von der Qualität und Robustheit einer 150-200 € Shimano/Daiwa ebenbürtig.
> Was die High-End Rollen abkönnen, durfte ich ja mit der Infinity erleben.|rolleyes


 
Hats du denn die neue auch schon Sand und Salz gewässert? |rolleyes


----------



## Khaane (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Du vergleichst eine robuste Rolle der 5000er Größe mit einer 3000er Daiwa?



Das ist mindestens ne 7000er Rolle 

Scherz beiseite, es geht nur darum, dass die Rolle ne gute Schnurwicklung, sehr robust, einen super Lauf und alle Eigenschaften bietet, die man als ambitionierter Angler von einer guten Rolle erwartet.


----------



## Khaane (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hats du denn die neue auch schon Sand und Salz gewässert? |rolleyes



Noch nicht, aber folgt demnächst 

Heut schon gespammt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber folgt demnächst
> 
> Heut schon gespammt?


 
Ach weißte ... man paßt sich halt so an gewisse Dauerberieselung an |bla: 

...

aber meine Frage war in der Tat ernst gemeint ...

denn wenn du dauernd dein Daiwa-Schicksal hier in den Tröts betonst und anderes damit vergleichst, dann möchte ich gerne mal direkte adäquate Vergleiche hören ...


----------



## juma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Khaane  

Blue Arc High End ....haste keine Angst das du in diesem Tread

gesteinigt wirst  :m |krach:




MFG JUMA  :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

 ... und etwas Humor darf in der Karnevalszeit doch auch sein ... #h


----------



## Khaane (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



juma schrieb:


> @ Khaane
> 
> Blue Arc High End ....haste keine Angst das du in diesem Tread
> 
> ...



Ich höre schon die dicken Findlinge anrollen........

--------------------------------------------------
Die Rolle ist wirklich gut, falls jmd. ne Großfischrolle sucht, sollte er sie definitiv in die engere Wahl mit einbeziehen.

Die kleineren Rollen und die Red Arcs sind wirklich so eine Sache, aber die 7500er macht einen exzellenten Eindruck.


----------



## Blueplay76 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na ja, für den einen fängt HE halt woanders an, als für den nächsten. Wo fängt es an? Aber wirkliches High End ist weder eine Blue Arc, geschweige denn eine Caldia X, dass stimmt schon. Aber vergleiche mit solchen Mittelklasse Rollen helfen ja schon zu Abgrenzung und zum Vergleich, von daher haben Sie schon ihr Daseinsberechtigung. Evtl. auch in diesem Thread, keine Ahnung?!


----------



## biX (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich seh´gerade, dass es die DAIWA Infinity 3000 bei Gerlach in 63843 Niedernberg für 199,99 € zur Hausmesse am 6. und 7. März gibt (www.anglershop-gerlach.de).
Nur als Info, wer noch keine hat 
Edit: Die Zaion gibt´s für 299,00 €


----------



## juma (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Wo gibt es die neue infinity für 299 €???????


ich habe 280 € bezahlt........:vik::vik::vik::vik:



MFG juma


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hätte da eine Frage an die Experten. Habe hier den neuen Shimano Katalog European vor mir liegen, dabei ist mir die Saragossa F "ins Auge gesprungen", leider verlief meine Suche nach Informationen bisher erfolglos. Die Rolle hat ja den Vermerk "nicht in Deutschland erhältlich", heißt dass, es gibt sie in Europa mit Ausnahme von Deutschland? Ich finde die Rolle ansprechend designed, wäre daher an Info´s, welche über die Übersetzung der Rolle hinausgehen, interessiert. Danke! 

Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das heißt meist komplett EU, entweder ist die für USA bestimmt oder nur reines Japan Modell.

Wobei die sieht der Stella stark ähnlich


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wobei die Stella FD ja eine niedrigere Übersetzung hat, habe jetzt mal bei bass.jp und cabelas gesucht und nichts gefunden. 
Aber warum steht die Rolle den im Europa Katalog


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kan auch sein das es eine EU Rolle sein wird, nur eben andere Bezeichnung. Manche Namen können in anderen Ländern als negativ aufgefasst werden. Wie zB der MR2 wurde in Frankreich mit merde (Schei55e) assoziert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier stehen ein paar Daten mit dabei, eventuell hilft Dir das?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Saragosa...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item270344805552


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan,

Danke, hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Evtl. kommt sie ja noch auf den EU-Markt. bei dem Ebay Angebot ist die Rolle auch mit einer höheren Übersetzung als im Katalog angegeben.


----------



## Nick_A (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Saragossa ist ´ne reine USA-Rolle ! #d 

Wird dort (in den größeren Varianten) gerne als "günstige Lösung" zum Speed-Jigging eingesetzt (wenn einem eine Stella zu teuer ist).

--> In diesem Big-Game-Forum (amerik.) steht einiges diesbzgl. drinnen [KLICK mich]

Ist nicht so schlecht...kurbelt sich ganz ordentlich ...Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ordentlich.

Oft empfohlen wird dort aber auch bei den "günstigen Modellen" noch z.B. die großen Varianten der Quantum Cabo (70er und 80er), sowie FinNor Offshore OS95.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da ja mal wieder die Diskussion über High-End oder nciht aufkam hätte ich da mal ´ne Frage.
Ab welcher Rolle darf man hier posten bzw. was versteht ihr unter High-End. Hier mal ein paar Rollenvorschläge mit bitte um ANtwort ob High-End oder nciht und wenn möglich mit einer kurzen Begründung. Ach ja, die Liste ist Alphabetisch sortiert.

1. ABU 80x / 70x
2. ABU Sorön STX
3. ABU Revo Premier
4. Daiwa Caldia X
5. Daiwa Infinity-Q
6. Quantum Cabo
7. Quantum Tour Edition
8. Ryobi Excia
9. Ryobi Zauber
10. Shimano Stradic
11. Shimano TwinPower
12. Shimano Aspire
13. Tica Dynaspin
14. Tica Splendor
15. Tica Taurus

So, jetzt bitte ich um Antworten um "unqualifizierte" Bemerkungen in Zukunft nicht mehr zu schreiben.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die richtig teuren Rollen habe ich extra rausgelassen, da ich alles Ü300 perse als High-End ansehe. Ob die Rollen das nun sind ist eine andere Sache, aber ich kenne keine Ü300 Rolle die nix taugt. Mich interessierte mehr die Abgrenzung nach unten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Teil macht mit Abstand den besten Eindruck seit langem - Es handelt sich um die Blue Arc 7500.
> 
> Für 48 € inkl. Porto von der Qualität und Robustheit einer 150-200 € Shimano/Daiwa ebenbürtig.



Wenn ich ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Daiwa hätte, dann käme ich nicht unbedingt auf die Idee mir Arc-Kram zu kaufen. Aber jeder so wie er es weiß...
Übrigens die Daiwa, die zur Arc gehört hat auch nur knapp 100 Tacken gekostet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Revo Premier darf hier eig nicht auftauchen da es eine Multi ist und keine Spinnrolle 

Die Frage die hier gestellt werden sollte was versteht man den unter HE  was für den einen HE ist kan für jemand anderen schon nicht unter HE fallen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wiki sagt:

Der Begriff *State of the Art* (nicht zu verwechseln mit _Stand der Technik_) bezeichnet den höchsten anzunehmenden Entwicklungszustand einer bestimmten Technologie. Umgangssprachlich wird damit meist das höchstentwickelte (_High-End_) verfügbare technische Gerät (z. B. Computer, Stereoanlage) seiner Klasse bezeichnet. Die früheste bekannte Anwendung des Begriffs stammt aus dem Jahre 1910 aus dem Handbuch _Gas Turbine_ von H. H. Suplee, in dem es heißt: „_In the present state of the art this is all that can be done_.“

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-End

Daraus abgeleitet kann z.B. eine Shimano TwinPower nicht HE sein, weil es eben sogar vom gleichen Hersteller noch Modelle mit höherwertiger Ausstattung gibt.

Aber wir nehmen es hier ja nicht so genau, deswegen würde ich das ganze nicht an €-Grenzen oder Herstellern festmachen, sondern an deren Leistungsvermögen - und da muss man eben schauen was für Parameter betrachtet werden. Von der Belastbarkeit her ist etwa die BlueArc auch Top - beim Gewicht fällt sie deutlich raus... Deswegen würde ich kein Modell oder keinen Hersteller kategorisch ausschließen... Aber "Alles was technisch machbar ist" - einschließlich Gewichtsersparnis, Leichtlauf, Haltbarkeit etc steht eben teilweise im Widerspruch zueinander, grenzt den Bereich aber für mich schon klar ein - und z.B. Arcs, Slammer etc aus.

Heisst aber nicht das diese Modelle in Teilbereichen auch sehr gute Leistungen bringen können!


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Nick_A:
vielen Dank, unter dem Forum Link gibt es ja einiges an Info´s zur Saragosa, cheers#6!

und zur Diskussion, ich glaube nicht das man High End einfach definieren kann bzw. sollte, da ist ja auch viel subjektives drin. Und es nur am Stand der Technik festzumachen, würde vieles was gut ist ausschließen. 
Subjektiv zum Beispiel, mag ich den Leichtlauf der Caldia-x nicht, finde ich persönlich einen Rückschritt. Für mich persönlich also, kein High End Kriterium.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DenniLo
hier wurde aber schon reichlich über Baitcaster diskutiert.

Dann ist das mit High-End also so zu verstehen. 
Eine Rolle muß leicht / stabil / super Bremse / sehr gute Schnurverlegung / tc. haben um High-End zu sein. jetzt ist noch zu klären für welche Angelart High-End sein sollte. Da es hier um Spinnrollen geht ist das ganze natürlich breit gefasst. Eine Spinnrolle zu Zanderangeln sollte max. um die 300 gr. wiegen. Während es zum etwas härteren Einstaz auch mal 400 gr. und mehr sein darf.
Daher nochmal die Frage, geht die Liste einfach mal durch, schreibt ja oder nein und wenn möglich noch eine kleine Begründung.
Ich pers. würde folgende Rollen unter High-End laufen lassen:
Tica Taurus, Quantum Cabo & Tour Edition, Shimano Aspire und Daiwa Infinity-Q. (die revo Prmier eigentlich auch)
Die anderen sind ein bißchen schlechter und laufen für mich in der Kategorie "obere Mittelklasse". Das die Rollen für ihren Einsatzzweck nicht unbedingt schlechter sein müssen hat sicherlich auch was mit Image und Preis zu tun. In meinen Augen ist eine gut laufende Sorön / 80x nix schlechter als eine Aspire,, nur leider hat ABU (bei diesen Rollen) relativ große Qualitätsunterschiede. Erwischt man eine gute (ich habe derzeit 3 richtig gute) steht sie einer Aspire in nix nach.
Eine richtig gute und sehr günstige Variante sind die Excia. Die ordentlich geschmiert und man hat fast eine Original Shimano. Die Rollen ähneln der Shimano Mittelklasse bis TwinPower doch sehr stark.

Der Re


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Blueplay76

Wenn ich subjektiv Oldschool-Angeln mit Handleine oder Bambusstecken gut finde (was echt Laune macht!) kann ich es dennoch klar von HE unterscheiden => HE beschreibt einfach die Grenze des technisch machbaren, und da ist die Caldia für mich weit weg von...

Ich persönlich ordne meine Twinpower, Luvias etc. nicht wirklich bei den HEs ein, die Certate oder dann Branzino schon eher...

Stradic, Arc und Konsorten kommen da bei mir nicht in die engere Auswahl... Aber das heisst nicht das es keine guten Rollen sind! Bewährte Technik, gute Rollen - aber eben nicht an der Grenze des technisch machbaren. Und da diese sich ja auch immer wieter verschiebt sind HE-Geräte von Heute eventuell in ein paar Jahren nurnoch Standart (sie Hifi-Geräte, das kann schnell gehen...).


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Schleien-Stefan:

Da hast du Recht, die Caldia-X habe ich auch nur genannt, weil es die einzige Daiwa ist, die ich gefischt habe. Gehört für mich auch nicht zum High End. Wobei ich dass, rein vom Feeling nur schwer beurteilen kann, die Caldia hat sich jetzt nicht anders gefischt als eine Stella, die ich mal für 10 min fischen durfte. Was ich eigentlich Ausdrücken wollte ist, dass nicht jede Rolle die nach dem Prinzip "State of the Art" gebaut wird, auch gleichzeitig High End (Angeltechnisch) sein muss. Ich finde eine High End Angelrolle sollte das bestmögliche im Bezug auf das Angeln rausholen und dazu muss nicht zwingend das technisch am weitesten entwickelte Material eingebaut sein.


----------



## Slotti (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

ich finde es halt generell schwierig einen solchen Thread "abzugrenzen" hier tauchen ja auch immer mal wieder alle möglichen Rollen auf.

Ich fände es generell sinnvoller einen zb bei "Montagen und Jerkbaits" festgetackerten Bereich "Spinrollen" zu haben wo dann jede Rolle einen eigenen Unterpunkt haben könnte. Einen Branzino Thread gibt es ja schon genauso wie ein Arc Thread, somit findet man dann in einem Thema immer alles über diese spezielle Rolle und muß sich wenn man zb Infos über eine Infinity sucht nicht durch diesen ellenlangen Thread quälen.

Nur so eine Idee


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier geht es ja auch ums schnacken und nicht um Rollenbeschreibungen. Die Spros sind für mich komplett raus, weil sie schlichte Daiwanachbauten sind. Das ist an sich nichts schlimmes, aber hier wohl nicht als HE zu vermitteln.
Die Söron wäre für ganz eindeutig kein HE. Wenn ich suchen und testen muß um aus vielen Rollen eine gute zu finden, dann ist das nicht mein Ding.

Funktion und Komfort definieren für mich HE.

Buy, spool and fish und nicht look, test, spool and fish.

Wer ernsthaft ne Arc zum Mefofischen empfiehlt, der ist für mich raus aus der Diskussion.


----------



## singer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Die Saragossa ist ´ne reine USA-Rolle ! #d


Nicht nur USA. In Frankreich gibt es die auch. z.B. Bei google shimano saragossa peche oder pecheur eingeben. Dann bekommt man viele Treffer mit shops.


----------



## juma (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leuts

So ich habe meiner Q 3000 ZAION heute mal ein Kleidchen 

angezogen...

in form von 10lb Power Pro

Ich muß sagen Rot steht ihr auserordentlich gut :l

Bin schwer verliebt in die süße.....will hoffen das sie es auch 

ordentlich besorgen kann ...........













den Hechten Zandern und Welsen  





MfG JUMA


----------



## DRU (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da freut sich aber jemand! Kann es Dir nicht verübeln. Ist echt eine der schönsten Daiwa Rollen:q


----------



## drehteufel (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



juma schrieb:


> Moin Leuts
> 
> So ich habe meiner Q 3000 ZAION heute mal ein Kleidchen
> 
> ...



Lass mal bitte ein Foto sehen.


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

bin für meine neue Spinnrute auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle. Aus ästhetischen Gründen würde sich schwarz/dunklere anbieten. Da ich eigentlich ungern mehr als 250€ für die Rolle ausgeben möchte, finde ich die Daiwa R´Nessa interessant. Gibt es zu der Rolle schon Erfahrungswerte eurerseits? Hier im Thread wurde mal die Frage nach dem Material des Rotors und die Frage nach einem echten Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen gestellt, gibt es auch hier evtl. schon erste "Erkenntnisse"? Für anderweitige Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen. Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Leski (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann dir die Shimano Twinpower 4000FC empfehlen läuft einwandfrei und sieht super aus.


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, die Twin Power FC ist mit in der Verlosung sieht gut aus, wobei die R`Nessa noch einen Tick hübscher ist. Mich persönlich macht die Zinkdiskussion in all Ihren Facetten schon zögerlich. Mein Dealer hat kürzlich mit Shimano telefoniert, aber keine neuen Erkenntnisse bekommen, lediglich die Bestätigung, dass es sich um eine Legierung handelt. Wenn ich bei der R`nessa die Kurbel austauschen möchte, kann ich dann die Kurbel einer Calida-x nehmen?


----------



## juma (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:l:l:l




Bild 00111.jpg


----------



## DRU (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hey juma, sexy sexy.........zur vollkommenen Perfektion fehlt Dir jetzt nur noch ein Kork Knobsi:vik:

@Blueplay76 noch gibt es die Infinity Q für einen schmalen Taler, aber Dir passt die Optik nicht ganz. Ich kann gut nach empfinden, dass man sich Obergrenzen setzt. Jedoch bekommt man für ein paar €uronen drauf schon die Infinity Zaion oder die Fireblood und die spielen eigentlich schon in einer anderen Liga, als zB die Twin Power.


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> @Blueplay76 noch gibt es die Infinity Q für einen schmalen Taler, aber Dir passt die Optik nicht ganz. Ich kann gut nach empfinden, dass man sich Obergrenzen setzt. Jedoch bekommt man für ein paar €uronen drauf schon die Infinity Zaion oder die Fireblood und die spielen eigentlich schon in einer anderen Liga, als zB die Twin Power.


 
Doch die Infinity Q sieht schon lecker aus, kommt schon noch in Frage, die 30€ sind dann auch noch drin. Auf der anderen Seite stellt sich halt die Frage nach dem Mehrwert. Grundsätzlich finde ich den Leichtlauf der Daiwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Meine Technium Mgs oder die Zauber laufen ein wenig schwerfälliger als die Daiwas an, aber mir gefällt es. Das verhält sich bei der Twin Power zu den Daiwas ähnlich. Der Kostenfaktor von der Infinity Q zur Zaion ist ja auch noch mal 70 bis 100€ im Laden. 
Die Fireblood passt äußerlich perfekt zu meiner neuen Specialist Manie, aber das ist dann echt ein Haufen Geld, kann ich zwei Wochen für in der Sonne liegen.
Außerdem ist die Rolle zu leicht für die Rute.


----------



## DRU (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die teuren Rollen brauchst Du ja auch nicht vor Ort zu kaufen. Der Daiwa Service ist sowieso erste Sahne.

Die Q gibts noch für ca 230€
Die Fireblood bekommst Du inkl Zoll und Versand für ca. 300
und die Zaion ist offfensichtlich auch für 3 Scheine zu bekommen.

Die Q ist in meinen Augen momentan der absolute Vernunftkauf. So viel Rolle für wenig Geld! Das gibts nicht alle Tage.


----------



## DRU (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Apropos Rollengwicht.
Wenn Du Rollenfußgreifer bist, kannste das vernachlässigen! Das hat dann letztendlich nicht so großen Einfluß aufs Handling wie man sich das vorstellt.........


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich scheue mich davor in Übersee zu bestellen. Eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, aber so wie ich mein Glück kenne, fällt in Frankfurt die neue Golfausrüstung von Herrn Meier auf meine Rolle oder sowas ähnliches. Für ca. 260€ kriege ich die Infinity-Q beim Händler + Betrag X für die neue Kurbel. Am besten direkt die von der Zaion. Jetzt mal ne off topic Frage: Gibt es denn noch andere Techniken eine Rolle zu greifen? Rollenfuß zwischen Ring- und Zeigefinger und ab geht die Post. Oder?


----------



## Blueplay76 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zwischen den anderen Fingern, dass las ich mir ja noch gefallen. Aber vor oder hinter dem Rollenfuß zu greifen, das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass da ein gefühlvolles Angeln möglich ist. Aber merke: jeder Jeck is anders.


----------



## juma (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ DRU


Habe schon über einen Kork Knobsi  nachgedacht......

aber der aufwand wegen so eimem kleinen teil #q

da würde sich ja eine Sammelbestellung besser machen..#6


MFG JUMA


----------



## Slotti (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Zwischen den anderen Fingern, dass las ich mir ja noch gefallen. Aber vor oder hinter dem Rollenfuß zu greifen, das habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass da ein gefühlvolles Angeln möglich ist. Aber merke: jeder Jeck is anders.



Da täusche dich mal nicht 

gerade das Vorgreifen wird sehr oft gemacht und ist nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich und bei einem entsprechenden Griffaufbau nicht unangenehm 

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Blueplay
Ich angel auch so.
Was meinst Du warum ne Blechpeitsche nen 15 cm langen Vorgriff hat.


----------



## juma (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer von euch hat schon die Kork Knobis bestellt......und wie 

teuer wird das dann insgesamt.....?????? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

In Amiland habe ich ja auch schon bestellt aber in Japan #c


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Q 3000 verliebter JUMA


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

KP was die kosten, da ich nicht weiß welche Rolle es geht:

Vorgehen ist fst das selbe wie aus USA nur hier bestellst Du in JP, sonst keinen Unterschied für Dich. Alle Zollformalitäten sind gleich.


----------



## juma (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

#h


|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ich kann bei Plat nirgends mehr die Kork Knobis finden #q

Ich glaube denn Japanern ist das Kork ausgegangen...:c

|motz:|motz:|motz:



|director: Help Please.....................JUMA

:g:g
:g


----------



## DRU (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_307_534&sort=2a&page=1

#6#6#6


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



juma schrieb:


> In Amiland habe ich ja auch schon bestellt aber in Japan #c




Japan ist meistens schneller, da die mit EMS versenden und nicht mit USPS. EMS ist extrem schnell und günstig. Wenn du keinen "dubiosen" Shop erwischt, sondern bei plat oder bass bleibst, hast du den Kram meistens in 5 Tagen. Oder bei eBay.com gucken.


----------



## juma (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:vik:

Danke ihr Hübschen..........


#6#6#6#6




mfg juma


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leute was sehe ich denn da?

Mal ne Frage...

würde diese Kurbel an meine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 passen |kopfkrat





wäre echt geil wenn ja :vik:


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Leute was sehe ich denn da?
> 
> Mal ne Frage...
> 
> ...



Ja, sogar die drei Versionen 45, 50 und 55mm.


----------



## Ziegenbein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja aber ca. 75€ sind ein bischen viel für eine nackte Kurbel #q
mit Knauf bin ich dann schon bei ca. 100€


----------



## drehteufel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Ja aber ca. 75€ sind ein bischen viel für eine nackte Kurbel #q
> mit Knauf bin ich dann schon bei ca. 100€



Dafür haste dann aber eine Custum-Infinity...#h


----------



## juma (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*




@ karl kani

Sich mal was gönnen und von der masse abheben.........

Und wenn du schon einmal Versandkosten hast,kannste

ja gleich noche ne Morethan ......|bigeyes mit in den Warenkorb 

packen.......#v




|wavey:


MFG JUMA


----------



## Leski (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr von der Infinity Zaion,fischt die hier schon jemand und ist die wirklich besser las die normale,wiegt ja schlieslich nur 5g weniger als die normale und ob das Material so wirklich besser ist. Infinity Q3000,Infinity Q3000Zaion,Certate haben dann anscheinend alle 3 verschiedene Getriebe obwohl sie vom Grundlegenden her gleich sind aoder versteh ich da was falsch.
Und ist die Certate wirklich besser also die Zaion???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber ohne Tuning-Knobsi brauchst du erst garnicht ankommen damit


----------



## Leski (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den schnitz ich mir selber aus High-End Mahagoni:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls jemand Elfenbein (am besten von Mammut) zur Hand hat bitte melden


----------



## Khaane (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Leski schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Infinity Zaion,fischt die hier schon jemand und ist die wirklich besser las die normale,wiegt ja schlieslich nur 5g weniger als die normale und ob das Material so wirklich besser ist. Infinity Q3000,Infinity Q3000Zaion,Certate haben dann anscheinend alle 3 verschiedene Getriebe obwohl sie vom Grundlegenden her gleich sind aoder versteh ich da was falsch.
> Und ist die Certate wirklich besser also die Zaion???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, besteht lediglich der Rotor aus Zaion.

Optisch ist die Rolle aufgrund der Farbe und der Kurbel enorm aufgewertet.

Technisch soll sich bis auf den Rotor nichts verändert haben. 

Aso, stimmt nicht ganz - Das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen soll länger halten.


----------



## DRU (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Technisch soll sich bis auf den Rotor nichts verändert haben.
> 
> Aso, stimmt nicht ganz - Das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen soll länger halten.



Das Problem mit dem Schnurllaufröllchen soll laut Aussage vom Daiwa Service schon länger passé sein. Denn in den letzten Produktionszyklen der Q wurde schon das neue Schnurlaufröllchen verbaut, welches jetzt in der Zaion steckt und mit dem Daiwa offiziell wirbt, dass es Salwasserresistent ist.
Darüberhinaus unterscheiden sich Infinity Q und Certate wohl nur im Preis!


----------



## DRU (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hehehe ....... und das die Q nicht mehr produziert wird:q


----------



## DRU (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt ganz vergessen. Danke!


----------



## Pete Pike (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo |wavey:


Ich hab mal ne kleine bescheidene Frage: ich spinn-angele seit Jahren mit einer Stradic 3000 FE auf Hecht, die mir wahrlich tapfere und kampfstarke Dienste leistet. Diese Rolle ist jetzt sicherlich nicht High-End, und ich denke, nach dieser Saison werde ich sie auch in wohlverdiente Rente schicken (wegwerfen kann ich die glaub ich einfach nicht, ich häng da schon richtig dran an diesem Schätzchen).
Frage ist jetzt natürlich was danach kommen soll - ich bin etwas verunsichert, weil man ja öfters hört, dass aktuelle Rollen nicht mehr so robust sein sollen, wie sie es "früher" mal waren. Ich hab mir für meine UL-Angelei ne 1000er FC gekauft, für die kleinen Fischis geht das sicherlich in Ordnung, und wenn ausnahmsweise mal n 70er Hecht dran sitzt krieg ich den auch noch damit raus. Ich bin einfach auf Stradic geeicht :vik: Komm damit gut klar.

Nur beim Einsatz auf größere Hechte (auch 1m+) bin ich nicht sicher ob ich da auch wieder zugreifen kann. Damit müssen ja auch ständig entsprechende Köder bewegt werden.

Mein Preislimit liegt so bei 200 Euros +/- n Fuffi in etwa (ich hoffe damit darf ich hier überhaupt posten  ).

Empfehlungen? Oder mach ich mir da zu viele Gedanken? Sollte was für länger sein.

Für Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon mal. Rute ist momentan ne Speedmaster 2.70 20-50Gr, Schnur Spiderwire UltraCast 0,17

(Wenn die Frage hier unpassend ist, bitte sagen)


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falscher Thread. Aber in der Preislage werden momentan Infinity Qs verkauft. Das müsste passen. Leichter, bessere Schnurverlegung, bessere Bremse zu momentan wenig Geld.


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Curado 201 E7 oder E5, je nach vorhaben und eine passende Rute dazu. |rolleyes


----------



## Pete Pike (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, dass der Kram robust ist. Und obs wirklich so wild ist mit dem Qualitätsverfall. Naja ich verdrück mich ma und frag woanders  Danke Chrizzi #6


----------



## mr.pink79 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Da hier viele im Knobsi-Wahn:g sind passt meine Frage ja gut!

Die E-Gee liegt bei Plat schon im Warenkorb (nicht ganz High-End aber doch selten und schön!). Jetzt wollte ich gleich die Korkis mitordern. Passt das überhaupt und braucht man noch was?

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_81_82_1043&products_id=6650


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da würde ich nachfragen. Mit Plat lassen sich wunderbar Emails austauschen, allerdings auf englisch.  Müssen die Knobsi KL gelagert sein?

Die Curado ist ne Baitcaster, aber das weiß der Junior wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Pete Pike (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja das weiss der Junior (der 23 ist). Und die Ironie in den Smilies würde ich vielleicht auch nicht überlesen, aber ihr wisst ja wie das mit der Ironie so ist.


----------



## mr.pink79 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte eigentlich gerade bestellen. Jetzt schreib ich doch erstmal ne mail. Die Kugellager müssten doch schon im Knobi sein, oder? 
Ich steh gerade ein wenig aufm Schlauch. Vielleicht klärt mich jemand mal kurz auf wie dat funzt!#c
Die Einzelkurbel müsste diese sein:
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_307_534&products_id=84
Ok,ohne KL dreht der Knob locker auf der Achse. Wie erfolgt denn Befestigung-Innengewinde?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Boahr so en Knobsi ist ja jetzt nix mehr besonderes, ich schraub den Orginal Griff wieder an


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ja die Smilies, die machen es nicht leichter. Die Infinity ist dazu noch robust und für etwas mehr, als die nicht mehr so robuste Stradic zu haben. Zu der Infinity gibt es natürlich in diesem Thread jede Menge zu finden. 

Eigentlich fand ich die Stradic nie so besonders robust, meine 4000er ist jahrelang als Backup mitgelaufen und ist eigentlich ziemlich hinüber. Naja ein paar Mal Norge mußte sie ertragen, aber robust?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Boahr so en Knobsi ist ja jetzt nix mehr besonderes, ich schraub den Orginal Griff wieder an



Eben noch im Luxus geschwelgt und schon rennt jeder damit rum. Immerhin kannste dich Trendsetter 2009 nennen! :m


----------



## mr.pink79 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Boahr so en Knobsi ist ja jetzt nix mehr besonderes, ich schraub den Orginal Griff wieder an



Nur deshalb hab ich die Dingens jetzt doch gleich mitbestellt! Wenn se nicht passen werden sie angeklebt!:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Knobsimanie!!! Mal ne Frage, ... ist das hier der richtige Fred?:m:m:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148584


----------



## mr.pink79 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

noch ja finde ich - ist ja irgendwie HighEnd Tuning - in nem Monat gibt es dann Trööts wie "Korkkurbel an Exori 123345"

Flo baut ja schon wieder um!:g

So nu aber die Kurve kriegen - müsste doch gehen mit dem Knauf an der vorhin verlinkten Kurbel!?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Cool! Auch mit Schnur und Ersatzspule und als VHB?


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja auch was schönes...


----------



## Richie (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr denn von der van Staal VSB 100.
Bin noch am überlegen.


----------



## dani_carp (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein TD bietet an seiner Messe demnächst wahrscheinlich auch einige Stellas 4000FD für 399€ an - hoffentlich kommt die Lieferung noch rechtzeitig - bestellt sind se Vielleicht werde ich mal wieder schwach, nachdem ich ein bissl dran "rumgekurbelt" habe



NB-Angelsport?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin werte HE Gemeinde!!!
Der Blow Out für die neue TP-FC hat ja schon richtig begonnen... In KaKi gibbet die für nen ganz schlanken Taler... 139 für die 1000er.... Wer also Testkanninchen spielen möchte, sollte zuschlagen. Dann ist der eventuelle Zink-Getriebe Frust nicht ganz so grosss...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

139€ ist natürlich ein interessanter Preis, hier steht an der 4000er 269€...


----------



## zandertex (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Richie schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der van Staal VSB 100.
> Bin noch am überlegen.



Wenn die als Spinnrolle dienen soll,brauchst du kräftige Arme bzw.einen kräftigen linken Kurbelarm.Das Teil ist nicht vergleichbar mit einer leichtläufigen Shimano oder Daiwa.
Habe das Teil mal beim Händler befummeln dürfen,nichts für Filigrantechniker.Hält sicher ewig.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dafür ist sie ja auch nicht gedacht. Die Rolle ist vergleichsweise leicht mit ihren 312g. Eher was zum Salzwasser angeln oder Welsfischen.

lg Flo


----------



## mr.pink79 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Angelspezi 

danke, alle Fragen geklärt. Ich hab die Knobs mal mit in den Einkaufskorb. Wenn es nicht gefällt bekomme ich die hier bestimmt auch noch los! bei dem Hype....


----------



## Sherryschlumpf (25. Februar 2009)

*Twinpower FC für 139 Euro?*

Hallo,

das ist doch mal ein echt guter Preis(für die FC).

Jetzt müsste man nur noch irgendwie hinkommen. Von Franken aus ist das recht weit und die versenden nicht... :-(
Hab für meine PG`s in Japan mehr als das Doppelte gezahlt...

Viele Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

PG ist ja auch die "heavy" Ausführung der Twin Power. Die Twin Power FC ist eine abgespeckte Japan TP 08 also nicht vergleichbar. 

lg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2388489&postcount=1

Ich habe es mal geändert.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man kann doch heute keine Rolle mehr kaufen, wo keine Knobsies ranpassen.
Wobei Kork nur der erste Schritt der Knobsieevolution ist, das geht weiter mit Rosewood und so.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Man kann doch heute keine Rolle mehr kaufen, wo keine Knobsies ranpassen.
> Wobei Kork nur der erste Schritt der Knobsieevolution ist, das geht weiter mit Rosewood und so.



Ja die Holzknobsis... Kannst du die mal testkaufen bitte? Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob das 1 Knobsi ist oder zwei.


----------



## DRU (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ... Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob das 1 Knobsi ist oder zwei.




Wegen dem scharfem Kurs???


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

Ich kann sie erst testkaufen (vorrausgesetzt sie sind überhaupt lieferbar) wenn ich weiss, ob ich für meine Stella ne E-Spule bekomme.
Sonst würde ich die Stella abgeben und dann natürlich ohne Knobsies.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=1204


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Wegen dem scharfem Kurs???



Knobsi



> Material : Natural Chinese quince
> 
> All STELLA
> 06 TWINPOWER Mg1000S, 1000PGS, 1000PGSDH, C2000S, 2500S, 2500SDH, 2500HGS,       C3000
> ...



Damit sollten sie dann hoffentlich auch auf die Calcutta TE 51 GT passen. Das würde ich vorher aber mal checken, ob das wirklich geht.

Aber 50 Euro sind doch arg viel - ich glaub das macht wenig Sinn. Die Daiwa Kork Knöbbe kosten ja viel weniger... Ich hab ja noch ne Alphas :q.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Man kann doch heute keine Rolle mehr kaufen, wo keine Knobsies ranpassen.
> Wobei Kork nur der erste Schritt der Knobsieevolution ist, das geht weiter mit Rosewood und so.


Aber HALLO, das ist ein extrem oberwichtiges Qualitätsmerkmal mit dem richtigen Kurbelknauf! #6 #6 #6

Die Steigerung mit Edelholz ist in der Tat extremissimo :l, vor allem gegenüber schnödem Plaste. :g


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dets Rollen sind auch gepimpt.


----------



## DRU (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe es zwar schon in anderen Freds geschrieben. Aber egal, hier passts fast nochmal rein. Von daher zum Letzten.


////Fährt demnächst jemand nach Kaki?///


Ist jetzt ja schliesslch ein unmoralisches Angebot für die TP FC und damit die Möglichkeit sie auf Hez und Nieren zu testen:q


----------



## steven23883 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:z:z:z:z:z:z KP :z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



steven23883 schrieb:


> :z:z:z:z:z:z KP :z:z:z:z:z:z



Watt? ;+

Aber den Smiley magst Du, oder? :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Er wollte nur seine Anzeige pushen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Sucht... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin doch nicht Tackle-süchtig, wie kommst Du denn auf diese abwegige Idee???

Ich dachte bei Dir schon die eine oder andere Rolle gesehen zu haben, aber ich finde umschrauben ja auch immer blöd! Wenn Du ne Adresse hast sag Bescheid, eventuell können wir ja Versandkosten sparen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für die Tunningparts der Branze legst noch mal den Einkaufspreis einer Branze auf den Tisch, wäre doch mal was tuned Branze by PRD (Patricks Reel Design)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab eben keine Volksrolle


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dafür die beste


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe noch Highend Arcs hier


----------



## Leski (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

LoL :q


----------



## marlin2304 (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
möchte mir nicht die 182 Seiten durch lesen, um etwas über die Shimano Aspire zu finden.
Deswegen stell ich einfach mal ein paar Fragen.
Ich such für meine Harrison VHF, 2,7m lang, WG -90Gr. eine geeignete Rolle und finde die Aspire 4000 recht interessant. Konnte Sie mal kurz am Bodden fischen und war sehr an getan. 
Fischt jemand die Rolle und kann mir mal seine Erfahrungen schreiben?
Passt die 4000er größe zur 90er VhF oder sollte es doch ein Nummer kleiner sein?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Breamhunter (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mir nicht die 182 Seiten durch lesen, um etwas über die Shimano Aspire zu finden.
> Deswegen stell ich einfach mal ein paar Fragen.
> Ich such für meine Harrison VHF, 2,7m lang, WG -90Gr. eine geeignete Rolle und finde die Aspire 4000 recht interessant. Konnte Sie mal kurz am Bodden fischen und war sehr an getan.
> ...



Mit der Rolle machst Du definitiv nichts falsch. Habe das Teil jetzt knapp ein Jahr und bin begeistert#6. 
4000er Größe wäre für den Stecken schon richtig.  
Habe jetzt gerade für einen Kumpel hier noch eine geordert.
Billiger geht nicht


----------



## Pete Pike (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal als Pendant zum High-End-Handmade-Spinnruten-Fred: Kann man sich eigentlich auch Rollen "handmaden" lassen? Das würde wohl in den vierstelligen Bereich gehen. Aber gibt es Leute, die sowas machen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit der Aspire FA 4000 bist Du aber mehr bei einer guten Zander+Forellenrolle, weniger einer Hechtrolle oder zum schweren GuFieren.



Hä? Wie meinst du das? Forellenrolle?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde 4000er Shimanos / 3000er Daiwa für Hecht passend, für was braucht man denn noch größere Modelle?


----------



## Pete Pike (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schätze er meint die evtl mangelnde Robustheit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Mal als Pendant zum High-End-Handmade-Spinnruten-Fred: Kann man sich eigentlich auch Rollen "handmaden" lassen? Das würde wohl in den vierstelligen Bereich gehen. Aber gibt es Leute, die sowas machen?



Schau doch mal Det´s Signatur, evtl. nimmt er ja auch Aufträge entgegen|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Pete Pike (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ähm... Huch #q


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Mal als Pendant zum High-End-Handmade-Spinnruten-Fred: Kann man sich eigentlich auch Rollen "handmaden" lassen? Das würde wohl in den vierstelligen Bereich gehen. Aber gibt es Leute, die sowas machen?



Bestimmt. Aber ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das sowas bezahlbar wäre, denn wenn die Rolle mechanisch und feinmechanisch gut funktionieren soll, dann kann man die nicht mal eben so zusammenfriemeln. Zu den HE-Rollen gibt es aber jede Menge pimp-my-reel- Kram, sodass man von außen individulisieren kann.


----------



## Blueplay76 (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jungens,

da wollte uns AngelDet doch nur ein bischen aus der Reserve locken. Ist aber auch "spitz" formuliert|supergri. Ich interpretiere das mal so, dass es Rollen gibt, die stabiler sind und damit wohl besser an eine 90er VHF passen,(obwohl ich zu der Rute gar nix sagen kann). Die sich besser "durchkurbeln" lassen, was man bei der Großhecht- und Welsjagd wohl dann auch braucht. 

cheers


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe die Aspire nicht im Einsatz, jedoch hat die nen bomben Eindruck hinterlassen.

Ob man wirklich gleich eine 4000er Daiwa braucht wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln, es sei denn es geht regelmäßig auf Großwaller........


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wozu hat man 2500er? Für Gründlinge? Nee die sind geschützt. Und 1000er?


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So hatte ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet

 Ich hatte letztens ne 8000er Stella in der Hand, die recht bescheiden lief#t.Könnte knapp werden, es sei denn die 4000er reicht noch für die Meter Forelle:g


----------



## Slotti (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef erklär mir dann doch mal bitte WARUM eine 4000er Shimano vom Schlage einer Aspire, Stella, Fireblood, Twinpower keinen Großhecht aushalten soll?

Die haben sich doch tausendfach bewährt !!!


Ich kann das alles nicht so ganz nachvollziehen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ob ich nun bei einer Flucht mehr Druck durch pumpen oder kurbeln ausübe, ist doch egal in beiden Fällen würde die Rute mehr Druck ausgesetzt werden und über die von dir genannten 99% kommen....Oder etwa nicht?

mfg Flo


----------



## Pete Pike (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiterkurbeln is nich, das macht keiner.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wer das nicht verstehen kann oder will, sollte sich mal ein bischen mehr damit beschäftigen und/oder *Praxiserfahrung gewinnen*. :g



Das heißt Explosionszeichnungen angucken und am Drillsimulator spielen?


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bezüglich der Excenter und Wormshaft Geschichte hat Det gar nicht so unrecht. Die Daiwa Rollen können da schon ordentlich was ab.

Wobei 2 KG Zug schon enorm viel sind, auch für einen anständigen Hecht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ein Excentergetriebe stärker als ein WS ist, bestreitet ja auch keiner!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte ja im Winter das Glück an meiner Tactilus/Stella Combo einen 1,08 mtr. Hecht zu drillen. Dann kurz danach das "Glück" nen ca. 15 Pfd. Schuppenkarpfen mit nem Bleikopfspinner auf volle Wurfdistanz zu haken und zwar unten mittig in etwa an der Bauchflosse. Da hatte ich an der gleichen Rute schon die Infinity. Das drillen mit der Infinty ist wie mit ner E-Winde. Den Fisch randrehen der natürlich immer wieder versucht gerade nach vorne zu schwimmen war bei der Distanz von 70 mtr. schon Schwerstarbeit. Die Rolle war völlig unbeeindruckt. 
Die Infinty ist auch wesentlich besser zu handeln, weil sie sich im gesamten Body beim Kurbeln unter Last kaum verwindet, was bei der Stella der Fall ist.
Was mir aber auch bei späteren Belastungstests klargeworden ist, ist das meine 4000 er Stella ne Macke gehabt haben muss. Deshalb ist der Schaden der bei meiner Rolle entstanden ist keinesfalls repräsentativ. Den Hechtdrill hätte die Rolle locker abgekonnt, wenn alle Getriebeteile ok gewesen wären. Wir haben bei einem Rutentest das übliche Prozedere mit 1 Ltr. Colaflaschen einhängen gemacht, da war die Biegekurve der Rute so wie bei dem Hechtdrill, das kann die Stella locker ab, auch wenn man unter Gegendruck kurbelt.

Was ich aber an Dets Argumentation absolut nachvollziehen kann ist die Empfehlung der Daiwa-Exenter fürs harte Fischen.
Eine Infinity oder Certate kostet etwas die Hälfte einer Stella, hat eine genauso perfekte Schnurverlegung und Bremse, perfekte Ergonomie mit Wechselknobsie und ist wesentlich robuster. Was gibts da zu überlegen?

Zudem auch durch die flacher bauende Spule die Achse wesentlich weniger aus dem Body raussteht als bei den Shimanos wo die Spule wenn sie hochgekurbelt ist auch etwas kippelt. Ich habe das gerade mal ausprobiert und auf ner 4000 er Stella eine 2 KG tragende Schnur abgerissen. Genau so hingekurbelt das die Spule ganz oben ist, probiert das mal aus und guckt wo sich die Spule hinbewegt und wo sich der Bereich um den Schnurfangbügel hinbewegt. Und wer Mut hat macht das noch mal mit ner 5 KG tragenden Schnur. 

Bei der Infinity biegt nix und sie hat sogar weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Pete Pike (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich bei uns im Wildpark angele und abends nichts mit Spinnfischen erreicht hab, versuch ichs in der letzten halben Stunde meist noch erfolgreich auf Karpfen. Da diese dort von den Besuchern des Parks quasi täglich gemästet werden, sind 20 Pfünder eher... klein. Und es ist nicht so, dass sie deswegen träge wären. Im Gegenteil, die Fische haben richtig Power und können sicherlich vieles, alles oder evtl sogar mehr, was Hechte in Sachen Materialbelastung auch können. Ich hab da schon SATT große bis sehr große Karpfen mit ner schnöden Stradic rausgefangen, die im jahrelangen Einsatz dort richtig gelitten hat. Wer seine STELLA, Aspire oder Twinpower durch einen Drill in unseren Breitengraden kaputt kriegt, kann einfach nicht angeln.
AngelDet hat offenbar richtig Ahnung was Angelgeräte etc angeht, und ich mag seine Beiträge, weil sie oft gut und amüsant geschrieben sind. Aber dass wir alle mal üben sollten und praktische Erfahrung sammeln sollten finde ich schon krass. Zumal ich sein Gerede mit den KGs an Zugkraft usw für mich auch eher theoretisch klingt.
No offence Det, aber in diesem Punkt bin ich einfach anderer Meinung (darf ich ja auch  )


----------



## Slotti (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det

soweit sogut Daiwa mit Excenter ist robuster als Shimano mit WS, OK das mag sein aber warum so provokant eine 4000er Aspire!!! als Forellen/Zanderrute abtun? 

Wenn die Rollen bei jedem besseren Fisch das zeitliche segnen würden hätte sich das ganz sicher schon rumgesprochen, schließlich werden z.b. am  Bodden sehr oft solche Rollen gefischt und da hats denke ich auch recht große Hechte oder?

Das du Shimano nicht sonderlich magst ist ja kein Geheimnis aber du mußt dich auch nicht wundern das wenn du den Knüppel auspackst auch immer mal wieder Gegenwehr kommt und das auch nicht immer unberechtigt oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht immer!

Hast du die Rollen persönlich getestet und kannst sagen, in welcher Situation die beiden bei dir versagt haben und eben das zeitliche gesegnet haben? Ich denke nein, weil du Sie nicht besitzt und deshalb solltest du auch nicht in solcher Form über die Rollen urteilen, ist nix anderes wie das typische ich hab mal gehört. Welche Shimanos haben dich im drill, unter welchen Bedingungen in Stich gelassen? Wo haben Daiwas in diesen bzw. ähnlichen Situationen Ihren Vorteil? 

mfg Flo


----------



## marlin2304 (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mit der Rolle machst Du definitiv nichts falsch. Habe das Teil jetzt knapp ein Jahr und bin begeistert#6.
> 4000er Größe wäre für den Stecken schon richtig.
> Habe jetzt gerade für einen Kumpel hier noch eine geordert.
> Billiger geht nicht



Hallo Breamhunter,
danke, hört sich ja gut an.
Genau auf den Shop bin ich die Woche bei 1,2,3.. gestoßen.
Komisch ist nur das Sie dort um einiges teurer sind.


----------



## marlin2304 (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,
sonst fische ich die 90er VHF mit einer 3000er Zauber, ist für mich schon eine gute Kombination.
Hatte aber das vergnügen dieses Jahr am Bodden mit der Aspire mal kurz zu fischen, was soll ich sagen, Sie hat mit gut gefallen. Sie hat sich leichter, angenehmer kurbeln lassen, ferner konnte man die Bremse feiner einstellen. Leider konnte ich kein Hecht mit der Aspire drillen, aber simulieren in dem ich mit der Hand Schnur ab gezogen habe.
Benutze wegen dem Gewicht sonst eher kleinere Rollen.

Habe am Bodden mehrere Guides mit den 2500er und 4000er Aspire fischen gesehen, aber da manche mit bestimmten Hersteller Verträge am laufen haben, wollte ich neutrale Meinungen hören. Wo kann man das besser wie hier im Board?

Ich selbst habe bei einem Drill noch keine 2000er Größe schrotten können.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal ´ne Taurus oder eine Cabo zulegen. Mit den Rollen holst du noch ganz andere Sachen an Land ohne das Gefühl zu haben die Rolle macht schlapp. Meiner Meinung bedarf es schon einen Wels Ü180 um so eine Rolle auch nur im entferntesten auszulasten. 15 - 20pf. Dorsche kann man ohne Probleme "hochkurbeln".
OK, die wiegen 100 gr. mehr als eine 300 gr. Rolle, dafür hat man dann aber eine echte Seilwinde mit einer perfekten Bremse und TOP Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Blueplay76 (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Leute,

schlägt euch das schlechte Wetter so sehr aufs Gemüt?
Sleep, eat, go fishing 

Fakt ist die Aspire is ne super Rolle.
Fakt ist auch das Excenter stabiler ist als WS.
Ich, als (noch) nicht User einer VHF, habe interessiert die Threads zu solchen Ruten verfolgt. Wenn ich an eine 90er Vhf denke, kommt mir sofort Wels fischen in den Sinn. Und dann ist der Hinweis auf eine stabile und "einfachere" Rolle doch nicht mehr so abwegig. Ich finde die Aspire, auch wenn ich sie erst einmal begrabeln konnte, zu schade für´s Wallerfischen. Da würde ich was einfacheres nehmen. Beim schweren Hecht fischen sieht es vielleicht ein wenig anders aus.



Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 90er VHF wäre mir zum Wallerfischen zun leicht, da macht die 120er einen wesentlich besseren Eindruck. Bisher habe ich beide Ruten nur beim Hechtdrill erlebt, aber zum geziehlten Wallerfischen würde ich wohl die 120er klar vorziehen. 

Deswegen ist m.M.n. die 4000er Shimano/3000er Daiwa schon passend, beim Wallerangeln setze ich auch ne größere Rolle ein, allerdings eben auch eine schwerere Rute... Damit beides miteinander harmoniert, finde ich die Größenwahl schon richtig. 

Fürs Hechtangeln mit der 90er VHF finde ich die 4000er Aspire keine schlechte Wahl, obwohl auch ich eine Daiwa stabiler finde...

Irgentwie angeln/drillen wir hier wohl sehr unterschiedlich, was dem einen für Waller taugt findet der andere für Hecht grade so brauchbar? Aber eventuell fighten die Fische in manchen Gegenden Deutschlands anders als im Rest der Welt...


----------



## Blueplay76 (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt fische ich keine VHF, aber wesentlich ist ja auch ob man Still- oder Fließgewässer fischt. Im Fließgewässer für die richtig großen Welse ist die VHF 90ér wahrscheinlich unterdemensioniert, stimmt schon.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um das mal wieder sachlicher werden zu lassen...

Bei diesem ganzen Geschreibe um die verschiedenen Getriebearten muß man sich fragen, ob die überhaupt überlastet werden. Ein WS scheint ja konstruktionsbedingt weniger solider zu sein, aber spielt das in der Praxis überhaupt eine Rolle?

Aus meiner Erfahrung aus der Praxis, würde ich das, wenn es denn wichtig wäre auch verschiedenen Fischarten zu schreiben. Die Daiwa hätte bei mir ein Plus beim Zanderangeln oder Dorschangeln, wenn da nicht die Salzproblematik wäre. 
Wieso? Zander sind Fische mit einem harten Maul einerseits, wo ständiger Kontakt notwendig ist, damit der Haken da bleibt, wo er sein soll und Fische die nach unten arbeiten, die ich gern vom Grund weg habe. Also brauche ich eine Winch.

Beim Hechten schadet eine Winch nicht, aber sie ist auch weniger nützlich als beim Zandern, weil Hechte sich im Drill anders verhalten. Von Forellen wollen wir beim Fischen mit Rollen in 4000er Größe mal gar nicht reden.

In Punkto Solidität steht die Aspire der Q in nichts nach. Es mag ja sein, dass die Q mehr Seilwindenqualität hat, aber das geht eben auf Kosten der Rücklaufsperre, die bei den Qs gerne mal geschrottet wird. Wenn man im normalen Zielfischbereich einer 4000er bleibt,  Hecht, Zander,... dann wird es kaum gelingen eine HE-Slimmpanski oder Doowa zu schrotten, es sei denn die Rolle hat irgendwo einen Materialfehler, was ja immer mal sein kann. Diese Überlegungen mit welcher Rolle man nun 2m-Welse bändigen kann, sind doch völlig sinnfrei, weil das total abhängig ist von den Bedingungen. Sind sie gut, gelingt es, sind sie mies, dann reißt der Fisch ab, oder man wird gespoolt oder das Biest setzt sich fest.

Bis die Rolle auf grund ihrer Konstruktionsmerkmale Schrott ist, ist es aber noch ein weiter Weg. 
Wenn man allerdings manchmal liest, wie der eine oder andere hier fischt, mit knallharter Bremse, 20lbs - Schnur, knüppelharter Rute und 2500er Rolle, dann wundert es einen schon, warum nicht mehr Leute ihre Rollen schrotten, denn das ist einfach nicht sachgemäß.

Um mal bei den allgemein beliebten Autovergleichen zu bleiben,...wenn ich mit meinem Ferrari regelmäßig Güllefässer schleppe, dann muß ich mich nicht wundern, dass er das nicht so mag.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vollkommen richtig Uli...

Vor allem ist halt auch hier die Frage wie praxisrelevant die eine oder andere Eigenschaft ist. Ich halte die Modelle von Daiwa für stabiler (bei vergleichbarer Größe) als die Shimanos, aber ob das im "normalen" Angelalltag einen Unterschied macht... Schaut euch an wie viele Leute mit qualitativ klar schlechterem Gerät jahrelang fischen, gute Fische landen und Hänger lösen, und keine Probleme haben - hier hört sich das manchmal so an als ob die Rollen beim Anblick eines Hechtes zu Staub zerfallen... ;+




sundvogel schrieb:


> Um mal bei den allgemein beliebten Autovergleichen zu bleiben,...wenn ich mit meinem Ferrari regelmäßig Güllefässer schleppe, dann muß ich mich nicht wundern, dass er das nicht so mag.



Klar, der mag den Geruch nicht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schaut euch an wie viele Leute mit qualitativ klar schlechterem Gerät jahrelang fischen, gute Fische landen und Hänger lösen, und keine Probleme haben - hier hört sich das manchmal so an als ob die Rollen beim Anblick eines Hechtes zu Staub zerfallen... ;+


 

Eben! Manchmal ensteht der Eindruck, als könne man mit einer U250 Euro Rolle gar keinen Fisch fangen ohne das man sie gleich schrottet und das ist Quark.  Alles was über 150€ geht bietet mehr Luxus, aber nur wenig mehr Funktionalität.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nicht immer!
> 
> Hast du die Rollen persönlich getestet und kannst sagen, in welcher Situation die beiden bei dir versagt haben und eben das zeitliche gesegnet haben? Ich denke nein, weil du Sie nicht besitzt und deshalb solltest du auch nicht in solcher Form über die Rollen urteilen, ist nix anderes wie das typische ich hab mal gehört. Welche Shimanos haben dich im drill, unter welchen Bedingungen in Stich gelassen? Wo haben Daiwas in diesen bzw. ähnlichen Situationen Ihren Vorteil?
> 
> mfg Flo



Würdest du darauf bitte noch eingehen?

Danke!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum kannst du nicht einfach auf eine Frage antworten und erzähhlen in welchen Situationen die Shiamnos die du hier als "schwach", "ungeeignet" oder wie auch immer deklarierst kurz vor dem kaputt gehen waren, in welchen Situationen in diesem Fall eine Daiwa stärker war. Komme jetzt bitte nicht damit das du die Explosionszeichnung kennst, die Rolle mal aufgeschraubt hast oder von jemanden gehört hast. Du pledierst doch hier auf mehr Praxiserfahrung...

Kannst du leider nicht, weil du die Rollen nicht besitzt. Wenn du doch so ein versierte Rollenhandwerker bist, solltest du dir deine "Highend" Arcs von innen noch mal genau ansehen, das ist nix sauber gearbeitet. 

Einfach nur Lachhaft, wie du Postings und Kritik mit dem einfachen Hinweis auf  Prollen usw. umgehst. Das hat nix damit zu tun.

Also Butter bei die Fische, was hast du selbst in Besitz oder hattest über das du hier so herziehst und schon an Rufschädigung gleicht, wenn die mehr Leute ernst nehmen würden....


----------



## GiantKiller (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Alles was über 150€ geht bietet mehr Luxus, aber nur wenig mehr Funktionalität.



Höhere Bremskraft ist für mich funktional.

Und die meisten Rollen unter 150 Euro (von der Spinfisher abgesehen) bieten nunmal nicht genug Bremskraft für Salzwasserräuber.

Eine Rolle, die hier sehr große Hechte fängt kann an einem Jack von 5 kg verzweifeln.


----------



## andre23 (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Manche Leute definieren sich über ihr "Tackle".
> Und eben mehr um zu protzen und um auf dicken Maxe zu machen.
> 
> Manche Leute angeln und fangen gute Fische, haben einfach Spaß daran, auch Spaß an ihrem vorhandenen Gerät.  Geht mal wieder angeln! :m




endlich mal weise worte....:m


----------



## andre23 (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

meine metermefos fange ich mit einer bescheidenen Shimano Stradic 2500 FB und ´nem super CRISP ACTION blank....ich kønnte :vund mit hechten spiele ich erst gar nicht, die sind mir zu schwach fuer mein teil:m


----------



## juma (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

_*Zitat Marin Oblt*
Det, wieder viel geschrieben und nichts gesagt.... Du glaubst aber gar nicht, wievielen Leuten hier dein Geschreibsel auf den Sack geht - ich bekomme ständig PMs mit Zuspruch von Leuten, die auf diese geistigen Ergüsse keinen Bock mehr haben und nur noch lesen...... Beantworte doch einfach nur Fragen über Rollen, die Du selbst kennst und theoretisiere hier nicht planlos herum.... 

_ 

@ Martin Obelt

Was ist das denn für ein blöder spruch........wenn dir das 
"Geschreibsel" von DET auf den Sack geht dann kuck doch nicht hin......#q

Ich glaube das du dich als Besitzer von Stellas persönlich angegriffen fühlst weil DET es  etwas Spitz formuliert hat
das mit den DAIWAS und SHIMANOS.....

Aber von so was lebt ein Forum und wenn du damit nicht klar kommst dann geh halt Schach spielen.....

Ich glaube das dieser Tread wirklich gut ist aber muß den so etwas sein........#d


@ DET 

Ich lese deine Beiträge gerne weil immer sehr viel Fachwissen drin steht.....Bitte weiter so !!!!


MFG juma


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich mal die letzten paar Seiten zusammenfassen dürfte: "bla bla bla bla bla"; 
Ich geb dir Recht Martin!


----------



## TRANSformator (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, wieder viel geschrieben und nichts gesagt.... Du glaubst aber gar nicht, wievielen Leuten hier dein Geschreibsel auf den Sack geht - ich bekomme ständig PMs mit Zuspruch von Leuten, die auf diese geistigen Ergüsse keinen Bock mehr haben und nur noch lesen...... Beantworte doch einfach nur Fragen über Rollen, die Du selbst kennst und theoretisiere hier nicht planlos herum....



Ich frage mich, wieso die Leute dir PN`s schreiben, dass Ihnen das Geschreibe bestimmter Nutzer auf den Sack geht. Wieso schreiben sie das dann nicht im entsprechenden Thread oder wenden sich per PN an den Betroffenen. So ein Verhalten kenne ich sonst nur von Mädchen und "Männern" im falschen Körper.....#d




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: "Neid ist die Deutsche Form der Anerkennung"



Jaja, auf jeden blöden Spruch gibt es noch nen dümmeren Spruch...Klar hätte ich auch gern ne Branzino oder Stella, da ich aber als Student auf mein Geld achten muss, kann ich mir diese Rolle 1. nicht leisten und 2. würde ich damit keinen Spaß haben, weil ich in jeder Sekunde nur auf Vorsicht achten müsste, da mir bei so einer Rolle jeder Lackabplatzer weh tun würde.
Außerdem fängt keine Branzino der Welt mehr Fische als z.B. der Billiggegner "Red Arc". Der Lauf einer Stella, Branzino mag etwas besser sein als der einer Red Arc, Fakt ist allerdings dass es sich auch mit einer Red Arc schon sehr angenehm fischen lässt. Außerdem ist es Fakt, dass ab einem gewissen Punkt Leistung und Preis nicht mehr proportional steigen. Für minimale Verbesserungen zahlt man dann überproportional mehr Geld. Ob man das nun möchte ist jedem selbst überlassen. Rein objektiv betrachtet ist aber die gute günstige Rolle die vernünftigere Entscheidung, da sie einfach mehr fürs Geld bietet. Wenn man nicht aufs Geld achten muss ist sowas natürlich egal, ist dann aber auch nicht mehr objektiv betrachtet.




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal eine Abstimmung machen, wieviele Leute dich für kompetent halten.... würde zur Selbsterkenntnis hilfreich sein



Da wäre ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht zu sicher. Nur weil du per PN mit ein Leuten lästerst, bedeutet das nicht, dass die Mehrzahl hier im Board nichts von Det`s Kompetenz hält. Ich z.B. halte ihn für kompetent und sehe viele seiner AUsführungen auch aus eigener (wenn auch kleinerer) Erfahrung bisher ähnlich. Und um nochmal auf die PN`s zu kommen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Det aufgrund seiner Kompentenz so häufig per PN kontaktiert wird, dass sein Postfahc ständig überquillt und man ihn nur noch per E-mail erreichen kann.


So, nach diesem Kommentar werd ich meinen Namen wohl auch bald in der Lästerecke flüstern hören:q. Nichts für ungut. Wollte hier auch nicht blasphemisch daher kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Thread dreht sich ja nun schon sehr lange im Kreis, dabei ist das ganz einfach.
Man sollte sich am Verwendungszweck orientieren statt am Image.
Das haben Uli und Det z. Bsp ja schon öfter mal versucht auf den Punkt zu bringen.
Der Hauptvorteil der High-Ender liegt für mich übrigens in der perfekten Ergonomie.
Das sind individuelle Beweggründe die bei jedem Käufer sehr stark differieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Jungs, lasst uns doch mal wieder zu den Rollen zurückkommen, diese persönlichen Anfeindungen bringens doch echt nicht... |krach:

Und Det, es geht Dich glaube ich genauso wie alle anderen hier im Thread einen Schei§ an wer wieviel Geld in was für Tackle investiert, oder? Das Altersargument ist immer so der letzte klägliche Versuch wenn man sonst kein Argument mehr hat, oder? #q

Deine Argumentation das alle mit leichtem Gerät fischen sollen damit mehr für die Jungs mit BigGame-Ausrüstung am Vereinsteich übrigbleibt ist nett, aber geht recht kurz. Es gibt ja noch ein paar mehr Einflußfaktoren als die reine Gerätestabilität, und nur wenn alles zusammen passt kann man den Ausnahmefisch landen. Die Kette und das schwächste Glied...

Patricks Argument ist sicher auch richtig, die meisten die heute mit teuren Rollen fischen hatten das nicht von Anfang an, oft war da viel anderes Material auf dem Weg dorthin, und jetzt ist man zu diesen Modellen gekommen. Kann es dafür auch andere Gründe geben oder wirklich nur das immer wieder gerne angenommene "protzen und um auf dicken Maxe zu machen." ? Zum Protzen eignen sich ja nun die hier bekannten teuren Rollen und vor allem Ruten mit markantem Aufbau wesentlich besser als die hier wenig bekannten Japanmodelle oder Handmade-Ruten ohne Aufschrift... :m

Wenn jeder der sich was "teures" leistet sofort als Angeber abgestempelt wird wirkt das leider immer ein bisschen wie Neid... Wenn es das nicht ist OK, aber warum dann so eine platte Argumentation? 

Einige Sprüche in den letzten Postings sind deutlich unter der Gürtellinie, eventuell sollte da der eine oder andere mal in sich gehen. #t

Just my 2 cents...

CU Stefan


----------



## MrFloppy (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

um bei den fischen zu bleiben: wenn ich auf knallharte salzwasser-fighter vom schlage eines jacks fischen will, dann muss ich für ne stationärrolle ziemlich tief in die tasche greifen, oder ich machs gleich richtig und nehm ne multi ... es gibt ja zum glück mittlerweile multis, mit denen man sehr gut und recht flott einkurbeln werfen kann, und der preis ist immer noch lichtjahre von einer - sagen wir mal - saltiga dogfight entfernt.

im normalfall hab ich ja meine kombo nach meinem zielfisch zusammengestellt. klar kanns vorkommen, dass der über-fisch am ul-tackle gedrillt werden muss, aber i.d.r. beisst der 2m+ wels oder der 50pf+ jack ja nicht auf den barsch-gufi oder den mini-popper. 
wenn ich gezielt mit 30cm gufis auf wels fische, dann ist auch der rest der ausrüstung so ausgelegt, dass ich den zu erwartenden gegner bezwingen kann.

insofern alles nur heisse luft, ob ws oder excenter - wenns hart auf hart kommt: multi ist das zauberwort! ansonsten: jedem die seine (rolle) ...

und wer - wie ich - trotzdem gern mit seiner stradic oder twinpower fischt: solange die bremse gut eingestellt und genug schnurreserve auf der spule ist, soll "der da am anderen ende" ruhig ziehen, bis ihm die puste ausgeht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Außerdem fängt keine Branzino der Welt mehr Fische als z.B. der Billiggegner "Red Arc". Der Lauf einer Stella, Branzino mag etwas besser sein als der einer Red Arc, Fakt ist allerdings dass es sich auch mit einer Red Arc schon sehr angenehm fischen lässt. Außerdem ist es Fakt, dass ab einem gewissen Punkt Leistung und Preis nicht mehr proportional steigen. Für minimale Verbesserungen zahlt man dann überproportional mehr Geld. Ob man das nun möchte ist jedem selbst überlassen. Rein objektiv betrachtet ist aber die gute günstige Rolle die vernünftigere Entscheidung, da sie einfach mehr fürs Geld bietet. Wenn man nicht aufs Geld achten muss ist sowas natürlich egal, ist dann aber auch nicht mehr objektiv betrachtet.




Genau richtig zusammengefasst! #6

Aber ist man deswegen automatisch ein Angeber weil man sich dieses bisschen besser leisten kann und vor allem möchte? |kopfkrat

Soll doch jeder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten mit dem Tackle fischen, das am meisten Spaß bringt. Denn dafür gehe zumindest ich fischen, ich will Fun. Und dafür suche ich das passende Gerät, unabhängig davon was es kostet. Als Student habe ich auch mit wesentlich günstigerem Gerät gefischt und war vollauf zufrieden, inzwischen kann man sich eben die Träume von damals leisten, auch wenn man es nicht brauchen würde... Aber wirklich brauchen und haben mögen sind eben zwei sehr unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisn... :m


----------



## MrFloppy (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good:

es steht jeden frei, sich zu kaufen, was er möchte ...


----------



## Pete Pike (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt sind wir wieder von Stabilität auf Exklusivität gekommen. Hach is ja auch egal, die ganze Theorie hier nervt mich, ich fahr ans Wasser.


----------



## henningcl (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



juma schrieb:


> @ DET
> 
> Ich lese deine Beiträge gerne weil immer sehr viel Fachwissen drin steht.....Bitte weiter so !!!!
> 
> MFG juma



Moin

Nur weil Texte ausartend lang sind, steckt auch nicht mehr Wissen drinn, schon gar kein Fachwissen.

Sicherlich sind einige Erkenntnisse richtig, aber kann man Diese nicht in ein paar gewählten Sätzen ausdrücken und das ganze Gelaber weglassen?

Ich glaube, das würde diese Kommunity weiter Bringen.

Grüsse

Henning 

P.s.: Dazu möchte ich diesen Link empfehlen:
http://schreibhandwerk.blogspot.com/2008/10/fass-dich-kurz.html


----------



## Alex.k (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht mal ein Sticky Thema machen wo all Erkenntnisse über die Rollen zusammen getragen werden? Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Breamhunter (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt mein kleines Senfkörnchen. Ich Kurbel etliche Kilometer Schnur an einem Tag durchs Wasser. Dazu möchte ich auch eine Rolle haben, wo nichts schleift, wackelt oder klappert. Als Ansitzangler, wo ich abends meinen Köder 100 Meter rausfeuer und am nächsten Morgen die 100 Meter wieder einkurbele wäre mir der Lauf der Rolle auch sch...egal. 
Seitdem ich Hochleistungsspinner bin habe ich schon etliche Rollen durch. Nun ist es eben eine Aspire geworden. Wenn jetzt tatsächlich *DER* Fisch einsteigt und das Teil schrotten sollte habe ich eben mit Zitronen gehandelt. Bis dahin hatte ich auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß.:q
Btw: Kumpel hat sich eine Penn Slammer geholt. Die Rollen werden ja momentan überall billigst verramscht, und sollen ja auch sehr stabil gebaut sein. Ich habe mal "trocken" gekurbelt. Ganze Menge Spiel in allen Lagern. (evtl. Montagsmodell #c) Dagegen ist meine Ryobi-Zauber imho eine High-End-Rolle.
Happy Weekend !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stelle - leider mal wieder fest, dass es nicht möglich ist eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen, um die Vor- und Nachteile bestimmter Rollenkonzepte zu beleuchten. 
Das ist schade, denn genau das kann eine Entscheidung begründen, ein Durchblicken in dem verworrenen Rollenmarktangebot und dem Nebelkerzenwerfen der Hersteller ermöglichen, wenn man weiß, was sie wie unterscheidet, und was welche Eigenschaften begünstigt, wo man sich Vorteile oder Nachteile einhandelt.

Ich erinnere nur an den anderen Thread Aspire vs. Infinity, da keilt es genau anders herum um sich, wenn man - oh je, oh je - mal sagt, dass Shimano mit dem durchdachten Konzept gegen Unfälle und Überlastung sich einen dicken Pluspunkt verdient hat. So eine bestimmte Meute meint darin sonst was zu sehen, Ketzerei oder wie?

Mir ist es dann einfach zu dumm, wie ich schön öfter von anderen sehr ernst gemeint zu hören bekommen habe: Wieso machst Du das überhaupt noch?

Ja, wieso mach ich das überhaupt noch? |kopfkrat

Bezahlt werde ich dafür nicht, wie anderso ,wo man "junge Wilde" oder Restchen davon wieder einfangen und auf einen belehrbaren Weg bringen soll.
Der Leitgedanke war ja, dass es vielen, und auch einer schweigsamen Mehrheit (@All! |wavey helfen tut, dort etwas mehr als nur Werbegewäsch zu lesen, und sinnreiche geldschonende Kaufentscheidungen treffen zu können, etwas zu auszufiltern und finden, was für den geplanten Einsatz wirklich am Besten paßt. Das ist aber leider mit einem schwachen Echo, welches zudem durch einige Stänkerer kräftig gestört wird. Insofern hat mir das Experiment eines kritischen Beitrages das mal wieder exakt bestätigt, man kommt  alleine wegen Flooding nicht mehr zu einer konstruktiven Diskussion, und eine Reihe sind dabei auf- bzw. durchgefallen. 

Will ich nun das Hausrecht dieses Threads nutzen? |kopfkrat
Moderator mit Privileges bin ich hier nicht, aber genau so etwas, immer wieder Diskussionen zerreden und Weg vom Kern führen, das ist das unsinnige, was letztlich jeden Invest von Zeit und Invest in so ein Forum erstickt - vielhunderfach zu sehen, man braucht sich nur umzugucken, wo sind sie geblieben?
Das habe ich als Grundproblem schön öfter aufs Tapet gebracht, eben auch hier im Forum, Thomas und Franz wissen das, nur noch mehr Lust auf Rumzankerei hab ich hier auch nicht, einfach wegen meiner Ressourcenschonung.
Wie schwierig das letzlich auch ist, sieht man am Beispiel der Fangmeldethreads und den Off-Topic Debatten und dem "Entfernungskleinkrieg".

Insofern mache ich es jetzt wie die helfenden  Tauben  bei Aschenputtel: Die guten ins Töpchen, die schlechten ins Kröpchen ....
Ich muss nicht alle Leute mögen, und mich müssen nicht alle Leute mögen, denn es gibt sehr viele Leute zur Auswahl, und auch sehr viele Leute, die ich hier getroffen habe, die integre Angler sind, über allen Joke hinaus wissen worauf es wirklich ankommt, vor allem: Die an sinnreicher und erquicklicher Kommunikation miteinander interessiert sind.
Das will ich nicht in einen Topf werfen, s.o. Aber ansonsten gibt es eben die sinnreiche Eigenschaft einige auzublenden, das vermeidet sich über Leute zu ärgern, die nichts weiter als Dummfug und Ärger posten und verursachen. 

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Leute selber etwas testen (einige wenige gibt es #h), technische Fakten bringen, sowas wie eine Einsatzbeschreibung mit Grenzen hinbekommen, sich stundenlang und tagelang mühen mehr darüber herauszubekommen? Und das auch freigiebig mitteilen?

Eben nicht ein: "Jo, hab ich im Einsatz, läuft 2 jahre gut und ist top! #6"
(=ist 3mal am Wasser gewesen und hat 2 kleine Fische gedrillt, bei jemand anders mit harter Beanspruchung überlebt das Ding nicht den sorgfältig geplanten Angelurlaub.) 

So long! #h


----------



## Stuppi (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hätte da mal ein par Fragen zu einer "guten" Spinnrute. Sicherlich steht das hier im Forum auch irgend wo schon mehrmals, allerdings bei den Unmengen von Beiträgen ist es nicht einfach schnell mal etwas passendes heraus zu suchen. 

Ich würde mir gerne demnächst eine Spinrute zulegen um in Seen und auch kleineren Flüssen zu Wobblern Twistern und evtl. auch Blinkern. Fangen möchte ich Hechte und Barsche, da ich von Qualität der Angelausrüstungshersteller noch sehr wenig Ahnung habe bitte ich hier um Rat welche „Marken“ bzw. Route + Rollen sind denn uneingeschränkt zu gebrauchen.   

Preislich sollte sich das ganze eigentlich so um die 150€ bewegen, gibt es in dieser Preisklasse überhaupt etwas brauchbares? Von Kogha z.B. halten ja die wenigsten etwas… 

Was macht denn eine gute Spinnrute aus, und worauf sollte man immer achten? Ich weiß das meine Fragen sich nach dem totalen Anfänger anhören, der bin ich zwar nicht  nur habe ich auf meine Angelausrüstung bisher nicht so den großen Wert gelegt. Ich würde mal sagen ich habe ein Standartausrüsten im unter Preissegment  mit der ich allerdings auch schon den einen oder anderen kapitalen Fisch gefangen habe. 

Naja, für Tipps jeglicher Art schon mal ein großes Danke! 

Beste Grüße Christian


----------



## Breamhunter (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Stuppi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hätte da mal ein par Fragen zu einer "guten" Spinnrute.



Moin, hier geht es eigentlich um Rollen |rolleyes
Hier werden einige Spinnruten vorgestellt.
Falls Du an selbstgebauten interessiert bist, kannst Du dich auch mal hier durchwühlen #h


----------



## MrFloppy (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn der preisliche rahmen bei 150 tacken für rute und rolle sein soll, glaub ich nicht, dass da ne individuell aufgebaute rute drin ist ... reicht nicht mal für die ringe 

ne gute spinnrute erkennst daran, dass sie dir gut in der hand liegt und in verbindung mit deiner rolle ausgewogen ist. die qualität einer rute oder rolle ist nicht von der marke abhängig, da der persönliche geschmack viel ausmacht. als beispiel: der eine will ne red arc, der andere lieber ne robi zauber, und noch zwei andere wollen ne daiwa und ne shimano. 

in dem preisrahmen von 150 euro ist aber zb. ne ryobi zauber und ne "alte" shimano speed - oder beastmaster ganz passabel.  "alte" deswegen, weils grad nen modellwechsel bei shimano gab. 

es ist immer schwer, ne passende allround-kombo zu empfehlen, weil ne rute zum angeln mit gufi oder twister anders arbeiten mus, wie eine zum wobblerfischen. um aber bei den "bekannten marken" zu bleiben: 
von shimano kannst zb. ne speed- oder beastmaster in 2m40 oder 2m70 als mh oder h-modell nehmen (15 - 40 bzw. 20 - 50g wurfgewicht). (die speedmaster als 270h, die beastmaster als 270mh oder 270h, weil sie etwas härter ausgelegt ist). wenns ne daiwa sein soll: daiwa powermesh 270 mit 20 - 60g wg.

als rolle zb. ne 3000er oder 4000er ryobi zauber, ne 4000er shimano exage fb (die mit der frontbremse) oder ne 10300 oder 10400 red arc.  wobei dbei den genannten beispielen die zauber die - meiner meinung nach - beste, aber mit ca. 90 euro auch teuerste rolle ist.


----------



## marlin2304 (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Flo , ich habe schon ein paar mehr Rollen als Du in den Händen und auseinander gehabt ...,
> auch mehr als Du an Lebensjahren oder Monaten auf die Waage bringst.
> Ich brauche die auch nicht mehr unbedingt kaputt machen, denn erstens gibt es genug kaputte im Reparaturangebot, und zweites kann ein einigermaßen erfahrener Rollenhandwerker das "gleich Kaputtgehen" auch vor dem Kaputtgehen erspüren. Die Anzahl von WS-Rollen, die eine Bootsausfahrt beim Schleppangeln nicht überstanden, ist in jedem Falle unrühmlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## henningcl (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det

Deine Gedanken mögen bestimmt ehrenhaft sein, leider redest du alles tot, die Fakten , die in deinen wirklich langen Texten stehen sind nicht nur spärlich geseht, sondern verschwinden fast gänzlich unter der erdrückenden länge dieser Texte.

Versuch doch bitte, dich klar und kurz auszudrücken.
Nenne klar die Fakten und deine Erfahrungen.

Ich denke, das hilft jedem.

Grüsse
Henning #h#h


----------



## martin k (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det: auf den Punkt gebracht (post 2799)

@Martin Obelt: hast Du Lust, dass man Dich öffentlich so angreift, wie Du es mit Det machst?

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Werdet ihr denn gezwungen die Texte von DET zu lesen? |kopfkrat

Wem sie zu lang sind, wer daran zweifelt, wer sie nicht versteht ... kann sich doch die Infos wo anders oder wem anderen holen ...


Lest DETs Ausführungen einfach nicht mehr, aber laßt ihn in Ruhe !!

Oder aber setzt euch sachlich im Sinne einer Diskussion mit seinen Aussagen auseinander, nicht aber mit ihm als Person !

DET, nimm's gelassen und reagiere nicht darauf und mach in deinem Stil weiter


----------



## juma (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dieser Tread war echt mal gut........aber mittlerweile langweilt

mich dieser mist einfach nur noch.....

Macht einen Schlußstrich und
fangt wieder an über das
schönste auf der Welt zu Schreiben







Nein nicht Frauen...........#q









Richtig dem Angeln.........

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


MFG JUMA #6


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....leute, dass ist doch eben das grosse problem....zu vergleichen mit autos...

da sitzen sich 2 gegenueber, der eine fæhrt 20 jahre s-klasse, der andere 25 jahre 7er bmw...und beide fahren ihre autos aus ueberzeugung...dann kommt ein dritter, der sich gerade einen bentley und einen maybach gekauft hat und meint, meine wagen sind auch nicht wirklich schlecht....und ein vierter, welcher sich gerade einen 14 jahre alten astra diesel gekauft hat meint, mit meinem komme ich ueberall hin und der verbraucht fast nichts...

was ich damit ausdruecken will, jedem das seine fuer seine ansprueche und verhæltnisse....nur ist es wirklich schwer konstruktiv seine eigene lieblingsmarke zu kritisieren, wenn man ueber jahre zufrieden ist....um so leichter ist es dinge die man weder hat noch wirklich kennt destruktiv zu kritisieren....


...also erfahrungsberichte und fakten auf den tisch....ich bin mit meinen shimano´s twinpower und stradic sehr zufrieden, da sie mich noch nicht im stich gelassen haben und ich ein sahne gefuehl beim stundenlangen mefo-fischen habe (obwohl ich die stradic bevorzuge....fragt mich nicht warum...bauchgefuehl...evt. weil ich erfolgreicher mit ihr gefischt habe)....zu daiwa rollen kann ich nichts schreiben, da ich keine besitze....und vom høren / sagen ist es mir einfach etwas zu billig um hier ein statment abzugeben...


----------



## andre23 (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...nachtrag zum thema angeben und neid....wenn ich zum angeln rausfahre will ich die natur geniessen und alleine sein...um zu entspannen und zu geniessen....ich habe keine lust von menschen umringt zu sein, denen ich meine rute und rolle zeigen muss....da wuerde mir der sa... platzen...und ich wuerde eher wieder nach hause fahren....ich kaufe mein tackle fuer mich....


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> angeln is doof


 


Dein Posting genau so!!!#q#q#q

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



martin k schrieb:


> @Det: auf den Punkt gebracht (post 2799)
> 
> @Martin Obelt: hast Du Lust, dass man Dich öffentlich so angreift, wie Du es mit Det machst?
> 
> ...


 

Wer sich so weit aus dem Fenster hinaus lehnt,
hat den Wind um die Nase.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## andre23 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...oh mist, ich habe mir gestern mit meiner daiwa stellano 10000fcd 13 meiner besten mefo-køder abgerissen....bis mich mein angelnachbar darauf hingewiesen hat den buegel beim auswerfen zu øffnen....seit dem læuft sie super.....beste rolle der welt:q:q:q


vertragt euch und geht mal zusammen angeln um euer teil mal gegenseitig unter die lupe zu nehmen und urteilen zu kønnen....aber bitte am wasser und nicht im labor....da hat man so wenig spass:q


----------



## drehteufel (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...vertragt euch und geht mal zusammen angeln um euer teil mal gegenseitig unter die lupe zu nehmen und urteilen zu kønnen...


 
Das klingt mir aber teuflisch verferkelt...|bigeyes


----------



## MrFloppy (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schade, schade, wenn deren teile so klein sind, dass man ne lupe braucht :-D

um zukünfigen monsterfischen gewappnet zu sein, werde ich nur noch mit 130lb geschirr an meinem dorfteich fischen. 

wer tauscht seine biggame-ausrüstung gegen meine köfi-ausrüstung (hab leider nur rollen bis zur 5000er größe)?? 

nicht dass mir noch irgendwann nessie oder einer seiner / ihrer (?) verwandten an den haken geht, und ich dann wegen nem getriebeschaden an der rolle die schnur von hand einziehen muss.

mal im ernst: ich hab erst 1 x nen fisch am haken gehabt, der mich an die grenze gebracht hat, aber ein australischer 2,5m grouper bringt auch ne sonstwas e-rolle an die grenzen. manchmal kommts einfach doch nur auf die größe an ... 

für alles andere braucht man nur genug zeit und schnur ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> An sich bleibt mir nur, einen Moderator darium zu bitten, den ganzen aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Sermon einfach mal zu löschen - reset.


Naja, was heisst "aus dem Ruder gelaufen"??

Der Thread heisst ja:
High-End-Spinrollen-*Diskussionsthread *

Wenn es weniger persönlich wäre, wäre es für viele sicherlich schöner.
Diskussionen, gerade im Netz, haben es aber auch an sich, dass man das jeweilig diskutierende Gegenüber meist nicht persönlich kennt und daher dessen Fähigkeiten nicht bzw. nur schlecht einschätzen kann. 

Etwas mehr Mäßigung von allen Seiten wäre da deswegen sicherlich angebracht.

Und wieder Ontopic:
Und es soll ja um "High - End - Rollen" gehen. Für mich als sparsamen Schwaben ist das eher theoretisch. 

Fr mich ist halt die Frage wo "HighEnd" anfängt - preislich wie qualitativ und wie man das definieren will.

Ich habe mit einer Abu Cardinal 301, ein kleines Barsch/Forellenröllchen, 
wohl für Fische bis 2 - 3, vielleicht auch 5 Kilo gedacht, einen knapp 12 Kilo - Wels in der Strömung (relativ) problemlos bezwungen. Über einen 85er Zander braucht man dann wohl nicht reden. Rute dazu war ne Skeletor in 2 - 12 Gramm. 

Überrascht war ich (ohne technische Kenntnisse) wie sauber die Bremse dieser Minirolle lief (bei baubedingt logischerweise sehr kleinen Bremssscheiben). Auch nach einiger Drillzeit ohne Hacker, ohne Bremskraftverstellen, mit leichtem anlaufen.

Und ich mute meinen Rollen schon was zu (Bremseinstellung: Blinker einhängen, 5 - 10 Meter weggehen, Rute belasten bis kurz bevor sie knackt, dann erst soll die Bremse Schnur freigeben...).

Gehört die Rolle jetzt (technisch, nicht preislich) zu HighEnd - Gerät, weil sie problemlos eine wesentlich höhere Belastung als dafür vorgesehen aushält?

Oder liegt das auch daran, wie ich drille?

Oder muten wir Angler unserem Gerät zu wenig zu? 

Welcher Angler traut sich im Drill denn wirklich, eine Rute so zu belasten, dass sie an ihre Grenzen kommt (siehe auch oben, knapp 12 Kilo Waller an einer 2 - 12 Gramm - Rute in der Strömung...)?

Oder eine andere Frage an die technischen Experten:
Wenn ich den Fisch zuerst mal mit der Rute drille (soll heissen, der Fisch soll zuerst mal die Rute richtig krummziehen, bevor er überhaupt nen Zentimeter Schnur kriegt), die Rolle nur zum Einsatz kommt, wenn der Fisch entsprechend zieht und dann doch die Bremse losgeht. Bedeutet ja, dass es zuerst mal auf eine einigermaßen vernünftig anlaufende und Schnur freigebende Bremse ankommt. 

Ob man die Schnur im Drill dann eher "winschmäßig", eher "pumpend" oder (wie wohl in den meisten Fällen) mit einer Mischung beider Varianten einholt, liegt letztlich wohl immer an der jeweiligen Situation. 

Und ein Angler, der viel unterwegs ist, wird wohl auch schnell feststellen, was seine Rolle da wirklich abkann.

Im Zusammenhang mit den Rollen scheint mir im Drill da die Kraft und Flexibilität der Ruten oft unterschätzt, welche ja letztlich eine Rolle auch entlastet. In meinen Augen (nochmal, ich bin ein technischer Idiot, kann da nur aus meiner Praxis berichten (andere können da auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben)) habe ich wegen Rollenproblemen noch keinen Fisch verloren, auch nicht die wirklich Großen.

Eine Rolle soll in meinen Augen zuerst mal die Schnur speichern. Eine vernünftige Schnurverlegung (was ist da vernünftig? Ist da beim Wickelbild öfter mal eher der Sinn für Ästethik gefagrt als die physikalische Notwendigkeit?) für ein ordentliches auswerfen. Im Drill dann eine vernünftig arbeitende Bremse. Ein vernünftiges Getriebe, welches unter sachgerechter anglerischer Anwendung nicht schlappmacht.

Das dürften viel Rollen ab einer Preisklasse von 30 - 40 Euro aufwärtst heute leisten können (das waren mal so ab 70 - 80 DM!!!!).

Wie unterscheidet sich von diesen Geräten letztlich das HigEnd - Gerät?

Welchen Faktor an besserer Bremse, besserer Schnurverlegung, besserem Getriebe (kurbeln...), etc. kaufe ich mir mit viel Geld ein (ok. da kommt halt der Schwabe durch)?

Oder ist HighEnd abseits aller technischen Diskussionen nicht zuletzt (wie von Det sicher nicht zu Unrecht bemekrt) auch oft einfach ein Stück Markenfetischismus?

Und kommt es da deswegen auch zu so "persönlichen Diskussionen"?

Und ist es nicht so (wie bei jedem anderen leidenschaftlich betriebenen Hobby auch..), dass man für entsprechende Technik letztlich immer mehr bezahlt, als man müsste? Weil natürlich die Hersteller die Bedürfnisse nach immer ausgefeilterem Gerät selbstverständlich befriedigen werden.

Und ist es nicht auch so, dass bei immer ausgefeilterer Technik das zwnagsläufig auch dazu führen kann, dass eine Verbesserung im einen Punkt auch zu Verschlechterung in andern führen kann?

Und deshalb die Rolle A für den einen Angler genau die richtige sein kann (auf Grund seines persönlichen Angel/Drillstiles), für den anderen aber für die gleiche Methode nichts taugt? Und das bei der Rolle B genau umgekehrt ist?

Ist es nicht so, dass der persönliche Angelstil viel mehr Einfluss hat, als die unterschiedlichen Rollenkonzepte (in diesem Thread. Ist in meinen Augen genauso auf Ruten, Köder, Zubehör etc. anwendbar..)??

Oder anders gesagt:
Ist der technische Einfluss bei relativ einfachen technischen Geräten ie Angelruten oder Rollen wirklich ein entscheidenderer Faktor als der menschliche Einfluss (wie setze ich welches Gerät zu welchem Zweck ein?)?

Und daraus wiederum resultierend:
Was ist HighEnd - Gerät, klassifiziert man das nach Qualität?
Wenn ja, wer kann das wirklich beurteilen und welche (objektiven und messbaren!) Kriterien werden da angelegt?


----------



## juma (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

#d#d#d

Die Fronten sind festgefahren.........dieser Tread ist im A***H

Schade.......:c:c:c

Wir sind doch alle Erwachsen......was sollen die Jungangler 

denken.....


Jede Krabbelgruppe in der Krippe ist weiter in 

sachen Konfliktbewältigung........als wir |bigeyes


Laßt euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen.....:vik:


Der genervte Juma :v


----------



## TRANSformator (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



juma schrieb:


> Jede Krabbelgruppe in der Krippe ist weiter in
> 
> sachen Konfliktbewältigung........als wir |bigeyes



Das würde ich glatt unterstreichen, allerdings ist das auch wieder nur subjektiv. Die Kleinkinder kloppen sich beim Konflikt kurz was auf die Nase, dann gibts nen Schuss Pipi inne Augen, wenns Pipi alle ist, wird noch ein bischen geschmollt und anschließend dann wieder gespielt und alles ist vergessen.
Man könnte das nun effektiv oder aber auch primitiv nennen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, wie immer in solchen Fällen liegts in meinen Augen an allen...

Daher solltet ihr alle wiede auf den Boden kommen und wieder zum Thema diskutieren.
Hab schon genug Threads wo ich OT - Zeugs mangels Einsicht der Diskutanten immer wieder löschen muss.

Mach ich auch hier - oder, der bessere Weg - ihr reisst euch zusammen....


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich dachte und wünschte in dem Thread geht es 

um Rollen und ihren Eigenschaften
und nicht 
um eine Person und ihrer Eigenschaft

#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gutes Posting, Toni!


----------



## Blueplay76 (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In der Hoffnung, das eine Sachdiskussion das ganze hier runterschraubt würde ich gerne mal die Frage anbringen die mich beschäftigt. Und zwar ob die Daiwa Infinity-q stabiler ist als der Nachfolger Infinity Zaion? 
Rein vom Gehäuse müsste das doch so sein. Wäre toll wenn es jemanden gibt der beide Rollen fischt.
Danke


----------



## Khaane (15. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, das eine Sachdiskussion das ganze hier runterschraubt würde ich gerne mal die Frage anbringen die mich beschäftigt. Und zwar ob die Daiwa Infinity-q stabiler ist als der Nachfolger Infinity Zaion?
> Rein vom Gehäuse müsste das doch so sein. Wäre toll wenn es jemanden gibt der beide Rollen fischt.
> Danke




Warum soll die "Q" stabiler als die Zaion sein? Die Rollen unterscheiden sich nur im Rotormaterial, was bei der Zaion aus dem Wunderkunststoff besteht.

Das Gehäuse ist weiterhin aus Aluminium.

Unterschiede:

- Farbe
- Rotor aus Zaion
- CNC-Kurbel statt Klappkurbel
- Verbessertes Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen

------------------------------------------------

Fazit: Evolution statt Revolution


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich dachte bei der Zaion wäre das Gehäusematerial kein Alubody, zumindest steht es nicht immer dabei, was bei der Infinity-q der Falls ist.


----------



## Khaane (16. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei der Zaion wäre das Gehäusematerial kein Alubody, zumindest steht es nicht immer dabei, was bei der Infinity-q der Falls ist.



Das Gehäusematerial ist weiterhin Alu, das siehst du auch eindeutig am Gewicht - Die Zaion hat gerademal 5 gr. i. Vgl. zur Q abgespeckt - Wobei die neue Kurbel wahrscheinlich mehr als die Klappkurbel wiegt.


----------



## August (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja die Frage mit dem High End ist Begründet 

für mich Persönlich stellt sich eher die Frage welche Rolle ist Robust genug und Hält mein 2-3 die Woche im Frühjahr und Sommer Extremes Spinnfischen Stand 

zb. hat mal jemand behauptet das Daiwa Capricorns High end sind ich habe davon 2 Stück im Keller liegen und innerhalb eines Jahres waren bei beiden die Umklappmechanismen des Bügels Hinüber es ist zwar nicht so das sie nicht mehr umklappen allerdings nicht ganz bis unten auch das langziehen der Spannfeder brachte keine besserung mehr 

also wurden minderwertige materialien für die Spannfeder verwendet wenn man bedenkt was diese 4000 er rollen gekostet haben wird mir schlecht 

Jetzt bin ich zu Shimano Gewechselt habe eine Fireblood FA 4000 und eine Twinpower 4000 FC zudem benutze ich für das Zanderangeln eine Shimano Nasci 2500 und bin Bisher damit Zufrieden allerdings sind das auch nur alles neuanschaffungen welche erst ausgiebig ab Mai Getestet werden Können 

bisher muß ich Ehrlich sagen habe ich keine Rolle gefunden welche ein Extremes dauerfischen ohne irgeneinen Schaden Überlebt hat mit 15 CM Gummifischen den Ganzen tag zu werfen sehe ich für eine Rolle als Dauerbelastung an vor allem in Verkrauteten Hängereichen Gewässern.

und Oftmals habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob man würklich für einen hohen Preis auch sehr gute Qualität bekommt ???? mag ja sein das man eine fein laufende Rolle bekommt aber hält die das auch durch jahre damit zu Fischen oder sollte man sich lieber mehrere Billige Rollen innerhalb eines Zeitraumes zulegen den solange die Rollen Neu sind laufen alle gut 

mfg. August


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> und Oftmals habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob man würklich für einen hohen Preis auch sehr gute Qualität bekommt ????


Für mich als sparsamen Schwaben natürlich auch immer eine Kardinalsfrage.

Die Antwort:
Du bekommst nicht mehr Qualität, als eine Rolle kostet.

Dummerweise bekommst Du aber auch nicht immer so viel Qualität, wie eine Rolle kostet.........

Bezüglich Haltbarkeit/Robustheit:
So langsam scheint in Medien und Marketingabteilungen ja nicht mehr die Zahl der Kugellager (alleine) "entscheidend" zu sein.

Heute ist es oft auch das Gewicht.

Und man kann vieles immer leichter machen, dass da aber dann zwangsläufig irgendwann die Robustheit leidet, dürfte auch klar sein.

Anmerkung: 
Wenn man die "optimistischen" Angaben bei geflochtener Schnur denkt, würde mich mal interessieren, wer schon seine Rolle mal gewogen hat und mit den Angaben der Hersteller/Großhändler verglichen???


----------



## DRU (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Wenn man die "optimistischen" Angaben bei geflochtener Schnur denkt, würde mich mal interessieren, wer schon seine Rolle mal gewogen hat und mit den Angaben der Hersteller/Großhändler verglichen???



Jede Rolle kommt auf die Küchenwaage


----------



## welsfaenger (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> bisher muß ich Ehrlich sagen habe ich keine Rolle gefunden welche ein Extremes dauerfischen ohne irgeneinen Schaden Überlebt hat mit 15 CM Gummifischen den Ganzen tag zu werfen sehe ich für eine Rolle als Dauerbelastung an vor allem in Verkrauteten Hängereichen Gewässern.


 
kein Problem. Statt eine Shimano oder andere extrem "Leichtgewichte" zu nehmen, nimm lieber eine Tica Taurus. Nach 5 Jahren sprechen wir uns wieder, und schauen mal ob die Rolle dann noch lebt.
Meine Taurus geht mittlereweile ins 5 Jahr und hat ohne einmal auseinderanderbauen oder sonstiges nachfetten die Jahre anstandslos überstanden. Die Rolle läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag, sonstige Verschleißerscheinungen sind gleich null und sie wurde bisher nicht gerade geschont. Von der Bremse / Schnurverlegung / Getriebe / Verarbeitungsqualität braucht sie wohl KEINEN Vergleich zu scheuen. Einzig allein das Gewicht kann man als Kritikpunkt anbringen, muß aber nicht. Eine etwas kräftigere Rute ist auch mit einer 400gr. Rolle durchaus im Lot.
Grüße


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann das wärmere Wetter auch nicht mehr abwarten - Dann gehts mit dem Kleinboot auf Dorsche und dann muss die Tica Taurus gequält werden. 

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass die Taurus gut läuft, aber nicht supersmooth


----------



## nixfang (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei so einem hohen Verschleiß an Statiorollen wie von August
beschrieben könnte man ja auch zur Baitcasterfraktion wechseln... |kopfkrat


----------



## August (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hatte ich auch shon überlegt allerdings Fische ich mein Ganzes Leben mit Stationärrollen sagen wir mal es ist zur gewohnheit geworden 

habe mich nie mit Baitcasterollen beschäftigt muß ich ehrlich zugeben wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen wo vor oder nachteile sind ???????


----------



## Chrizzi (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> hatte ich auch shon überlegt allerdings Fische ich mein Ganzes Leben mit Stationärrollen sagen wir mal es ist zur gewohnheit geworden
> 
> *habe mich nie mit Baitcasterollen beschäftigt* muß ich ehrlich zugeben wäre aber mal interessant zu wissen wo vor oder nachteile sind ???????



Ich auch nicht, biss ich mir eine gekauft hab. Da hab ich mir dann ~ 4 Wochen dazu gedanken gemacht, bzw. hier gefragt und jetzt hab ich keine Spinning (Stationärrolle) mehr.


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Doppelpost - Sorry


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, biss ich mir eine gekauft hab. Da hab ich mir dann ~ 4 Wochen dazu gedanken gemacht, bzw. hier gefragt und jetzt hab ich keine Spinning (Stationärrolle) mehr.



Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Wurfweite bei mittelgroßen Ködern ca. 20 gr.? Entspricht der Schnureinzug in etwa einer Stationärrolle oder muss ich an der Baitcaster schneller drehen?

Wie ist es mit der Robustheit, kann eine Baitcaster Salzwasser besser ab, als eine Statio? (gleiche Preisklasse)

Braucht man für die Baitcaster immer eine Jerkrute - Oder geht auch die 0815 Spinnrute?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Wurfweite bei mittelgroßen Ködern ca. 20 gr.? Entspricht der Schnureinzug in etwa einer Stationärrolle oder muss ich an der Baitcaster schneller drehen?
> 
> Wie ist es mit der Robustheit, kann eine Baitcaster Salzwasser besser ab, als eine Statio? (gleiche Preisklasse)
> 
> Braucht man für die Baitcaster immer eine Jerkrute - Oder geht auch die 0815 Spinnrute?



Wurfweite => Ähnlich 

Robustheit => Sehr gut (zumindest bei meinen Modellen bisher keine Ausfälle/Verschleißerscheinungen)

Jerkrute?? Wenn Du den "Pistolengriff" meinst ja, es geht auch ohne, aber die Rute liegt nicht gut in der Hand. Zum Ausprobieren OK; zum fischen lästig weil man keinen ordentlichen Halt hat.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann schließ ich mich mit meiner Frage gleich mal an:

Wie ist das mit dem Schnureinzug bei BCs - z.B bei der Curado E gibt's ein Modell was mit 5:1 und eins was mit 7:1 übersetzt ist... Welches Modell eignet sich nun besser für welche Angelart?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, Schnureinzug hatte ich vergessen: Einige Modelle gibt es mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen, teilweise mit wirklich gutem Schnureinzug. Da ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei...

Ich mag hohe Übersetzungen lieber, mir fällt es leichter langsam zu kurbeln als sehr schnell...


----------



## Chrizzi (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann schließ ich mich mit meiner Frage gleich mal an:
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem Schnureinzug bei BCs - z.B bei der Curado E gibt's ein Modell was mit 5:1 und eins was mit 7:1 übersetzt ist... *Welches Modell eignet sich nun besser für welche Angelart?*



Wenn du z.B. an der Küste stehst, macht sich die E7 besser, wenn du Buzzbaits langsam über das Kraut ziehst kommt die E5 besser. Ich hab die E7 premier für die Küste und werde mal sehen was noch damit alles so geht, Wie Stefan schon sagte, langsam kurbeln ist meistens leichter als schneller.


----------



## scemler (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Hat zufällig jemand von euch nen Plan, wo es momentan die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion für max. 305 Euro gibt, außer bei Angelcenter-Kassel.

Die haben sie für 299,- + versandkostenfrei, aber mind. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, wegen hoher Nachfrage.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist nicht eh noch 2 Wochen Schonzeit?

Hauptsache das Teil ist vor dem 01.05. da, oder?


----------



## scemler (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau das dachte ich mir ja auch.

Aber: Irgendwie hatte ich ein bisschen Bedenken, dass es dann mit Postanlieferung doch über den 01.05. hinausgeht.

Hauptsache ich bekomme die Ware dann auch noch zu dem günstigen Preis.


----------



## melis (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ scemler
http://www.fischparade.de/shop_content.php/coID/0/product/Bestpreis-Garantie


----------



## scemler (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



melis schrieb:


> @ scemler
> http://www.fischparade.de/shop_content.php/coID/0/product/Bestpreis-Garantie



Na, ob das wirklich so einfach funktioniert.


----------



## August (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wurfweite => Ähnlich
> 
> Robustheit => Sehr gut (zumindest bei meinen Modellen bisher keine Ausfälle/Verschleißerscheinungen)
> 
> Jerkrute?? Wenn Du den "Pistolengriff" meinst ja, es geht auch ohne, aber die Rute liegt nicht gut in der Hand. Zum Ausprobieren OK; zum fischen lästig weil man keinen ordentlichen Halt hat.


 
erst einmal vielen dank für deinen Beitrag hatte einiges aufklären können werde mir ein paar Rollen ansehen und mir mal so nen teil zulegen Testweise 

hoffe ich komme damit klar 

Ansonsten muss erst mal die twinpower und die fireblood am 1 Mai Ihren dienst tun 

von dem ersten eindruck sind die ok was meine ansprüche anbelangt einen einwandfreien Bügel Bremse usw die Haltbearkeit wird sich spätestens bis zum ende dieses jahres zeigen 

ende Mai geht es nach Serbien an die Donau und ein paar altgewässer von Ihr auf Hecht Schwarzbarch und vieleicht wieder den einen oder anderen Wels und Spätestens da werde ich ne Multirolle voll und durch testen und hier meine erfahrungen dazu Berichten 

vielen dank noch für alle die dazu etwas gepostet haben Ihr seit Super


----------



## Blueplay76 (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meiner Frage helfen, auch wenn Sie nicht unbedingt High End ist. Wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Mich interessiert der Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Saros F und der Stradic Fi, mal abgesehen von der Anzahl der Kugellager. Wie nennt Shimano die Excenterverlegung? Wäre toll wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. Danke.


----------



## dirk-mann (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin

habe mir ne Twin Power 4000 FC gekauft nun meine Frage ist die Made in Japan am Rollenfuß steht nur Shimano Japan

gruß dirk


----------



## DRU (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Offiziell sollen die Made in JP sein, die Stradic FC ebenso. Aber lass Dich nicht täuschen, mit der Japan TP hat die TP FC hauptsächlich den Namen gemeinsam. 


@ Blueplay

Die Excenterverlegung heisst bei Shamoni eiegntlich Varispeed. Jedoch ist das mit den Bezeichnungen ein ganz schöner Dschungel.


----------



## Tisie (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



DRU schrieb:


> Die Excenterverlegung heisst bei Shamoni eiegntlich Varispeed. Jedoch ist das mit den Bezeichnungen ein ganz schöner Dschungel.


ich finde das auch ziemlich verwirrend, denn bei den besseren günstigen Rollen wie der Symetre 750Fi oder auch der Saros nennen die das Slow Oscillation, obwohl es anscheinend das gleiche Varispeed System ist, wie bei den P3-Rollen. Mit der eigentlichen WS-Verlegung (Aero Wrap/Slow Oscillation) hat das technisch jedenfalls nichts zu tun, obwohl das Ergebnis nicht so viel schlechter ist.

Selbst bei den hochwertigen Serien sind die Angaben nicht eindeutig, ich hatte dazu schonmal etwas in diesem Thread geschrieben: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Blueplay76 (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

danke für die Info´s. In der Tat ist das ganze etwas undurchsichtig. So wie ich es nun verstanden habe, heißt dass laut folgender Shimano North America Seite

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/reels/spinning.html


die Stradic Fi hat ein WS, da sie ein Aero Wrap II hat. Bei der Saros F steht geschrieben Slow Oscillation, aber unter den Features ist das Bild für Aero Wrap (I) dargestellt. Wenn man dem geschriebenen Wort glaubt, also eine Excenterverlgeung, da slow Oscillation. Laut dem Bild aber ein WS. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Tisie (8. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> die Stradic Fi hat ein WS, da sie ein Aero Wrap II hat. Bei der Saros F steht geschrieben Slow Oscillation, aber unter den Features ist das Bild für Aero Wrap (I) dargestellt. Wenn man dem geschriebenen Wort glaubt, also eine Excenterverlgeung, da slow Oscillation. Laut dem Bild aber ein WS. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


jain  ... das ist eben das Problem bei Shimano, die Angaben und Symbole auf der Website, im Katalog und auf den Rollenkartons sind nicht konsistent. Slow Oscillation kannte ich ursprünglich nur in Verbindung mit Aero Wrap, z.B. bei der Twinpower FB. Aero Wrap ist ein WS-System (mit extra Achse und Schlitten, usw.), was die Saros nicht hat, aber trotzdem Slow Oscillation |uhoh:

Aber egal wie es nun heißt, schau Dir mal das erste Foto in diesem Beitrag an: *klick* ... das ist eindeutig kein WS sondern eine Excenter-Verlegung. Im Vergleich zu dem in den P3-Rollen verbauten "Varispeed" Excenter fällt auf, daß die Zahnräder bei der Saros alle rund sind und nicht "eckig".

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Shez (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heja,

eine neue Rute soll her ja, doch welcher Blank ist noch nicht klar. 
Soll zur Gummifischerei auf Zander genutzt werden.

Hauptköder : Gummifische zwischen 7 und 12 cm 
Gewicht 10-15g Bleikopf
Gewässer langsam fliessend bis still

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den cts 30-60 oder den cmw 3 /5-60 Blank nehmen soll. Oder 30-70 cts?
Länge 2,70

Habe bisher den cts 30-60 in der Hand gehabt und war begeistert, leider nicht gefischt das filigrane Gerät.

Bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Brettharten Ruten möchte allerdings den Gummifisch schon anständig führen können.

Wäre nett wenn ihr hier nochmal kurtz etwas dazu schreiben könntet. 
Ich habe leider den Faden verloren da ich erst jetzt wieder aus gesundheitl. Gründen" im " Board bin

Gruß Shez


----------



## Leski (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kleiner Tip:
Ich fisch meistens die gleichen Ködergrößen wie du,nimm die SS3 is echt vom allerfeinsten des Stöckchen.Selbst aufbauen oder aufbauen lassen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Brettharten Ruten möchte allerdings den Gummifisch schon anständig führen können.
> 
> Wäre nett wenn ihr hier nochmal kurtz etwas dazu schreiben könntet.


Wie schon früher mal im richtigen Thread geschrieben, da ich 3 vom Einsatzbereich doch sehr äquivalent erscheinende aufgebaute Ruten mal im letzten Novemeber nebeneinander trocken testen konnte:

a) Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g (stark in der Spitze ausfallend)
b) CMW SS3 9ft -60g 
c) CTS-EST 9ft 45-90g, jetzt wohl 30-75g

Die Spitzenhärte ist in der Reihenfolge abnehmend, die Geschmeidigkeit in der Folge zunehmend, ohne das man von "weich" sprechen könnte, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu sonstigen Ruten. 
Die WG Angaben im Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen Herstellern passen einfach nicht so recht, muss man nur wissen und sich daran nicht fixieren.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schiebt das doch bitte in den highendrutentröd! Hier gings eigentlich um Rollen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, wäre wohl das beste, dies zu den gleichartigen Spinruten zu verschieben,
falls ein netter Moderator ein wenig Aufräumzeit hat! #h


----------



## XDorschhunterX (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Darf man hier mit einer Shimano Cardiff 2,75m 8-28 gr. gepaart mit einer 2500er Twin Power FA JP mitschreiben oder ist das noch nicht HighEnd genug? Ich für meine bescheidenen Raubfischeinsätze bin sehr zufrieden und ein paar gute Hechte hat die auch schon beim Zandern gemeuchelt.:m


----------



## Khaane (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da frag ich doch glatt, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Quantum Tour Edition PTI-A hat.

Hat jemand evtl. mal ne Quantum Energy oder ne Tour Edition gefischt und kann man die in etwa mit einer Twinpower oder Stradic vergleichen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Darf man hier mit einer Shimano Cardiff 2,75m 8-28 gr. gepaart mit einer 2500er Twin Power FA JP mitschreiben oder ist das noch nicht HighEnd genug?



Leider nein.


----------



## Slotti (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> a) Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g (stark in der Spitze ausfallend)
> b) CMW SS3 9ft -60g
> c) CTS-EST 9ft 45-90g, jetzt wohl 30-75g
> 
> Die Spitzenhärte ist in der Reihenfolge abnehmend



Das ist glatter Unsinn, die Spitze der EST (ersten 20-30 cm der Spitze) ist von allen 3 Ruten am härtesten danach wird die EST etwas weicher bzw baut nicht auf ein stark einsetzendes Rückrat.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah:

Ich sag nur: Bätsch, Slotti! Bäääääääääätsch!  Hihihi. :q

Nein im ernst, so würde ich die Spitzenhärte einordnen:
1) Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g
2) CTS-EST 9ft 45-90g, jetzt wohl 30-75g
3) CMW SS3 9ft -60g

So die Schnelligkeit/Rückstellverhalten:
1) CTS-EST 9ft 45-90g, jetzt wohl 30-75g
2) CMW SS3 9ft -60g
3) Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g

Und so die Power:
1) CTS-EST 9ft 45-90g, jetzt wohl 30-75g
2) Harrison VHF 9ft 5-30g
3) CMW SS3 9ft -60g

Die EST75 steht meiner Meinung nach aber auch etwas heraus, weil sie mir von der Power her eine Liga über VHF30 und SSIII60 erschien. 
Alles natürlich rein Subjektiv aus dem Bauch heraus. Ganz wichtig: von ner weichen Spitze kann man bei allen drei nicht sprechen. @Slotti. Aber die SSIII und die VHF sind deutlich spitzenbetont aufgebaut und rel. kräftig im Mittelteil, während die EST im Durchmesser eher proportional zunimmt und ein schlankes Handteil hat.


----------



## Slotti (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heya Kai,

als ich das heute morgen gelesen habe mußte ich auch derbe schmunzeln 

war mir auch klar das du noch um die ecke kommst #h


aber deinem Posting habe ich absolut nichts hinzuzufügen da sind wir total einer Meinung


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was die Vorteile der einzelnen Blanks angeht, so möchte ich mich lieber nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und nur von der Rute sprechen, die ich auch besitze:
Die 60g SIII ist erstmal unheimlich gut ausgewogen und liegt bombig in der Hand, eine richtig schöne Zupfrute eben, die kleinste Bewegungen gut auf den Köder überträgt. Sie ist sehr feinfühlig und funzt auch mit leichteren Ködern noch gut, das WG-Spektrum halte ich persönlich auch für rel. breit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das ist glatter Unsinn, die Spitze der EST (ersten 20-30 cm der Spitze) ist von allen 3 Ruten am härtesten danach wird die EST etwas weicher bzw baut nicht auf ein stark einsetzendes Rückrat.


Ich hatte die 3 Ruten nebeneinader in der Hand und habe es so getestet.
Die EST war sogar die Deine.  Die VHF meine, die CMW SS3 die (gecuttete) Vorführrute von Christian.
Und die EST war bei weitem am weichesten *vorne* in der Spitze, was das Nachgeben unter Belastung betrifft.
Und die VHF war in dem Vergleich um einiges an Abstand und unstrittig härter vorne, aber eben auch eine recht starkspitzige, das habe auch dazugeschrieben.
Und das habe ich ja nichtmal alleine so beurteilt. :g
Würde ich aber wegen der möglichen Varianten + Unterschiede auch nicht für jeden Fall verallgemeinern, Kai hat das schon mal weiter für die von ihm getesteten aufgeschlüsselt, denn Blankunterschiede und das Kürzen machen natürlich was aus, was dann eigentlich da oben schon immer dazu gehört hätte, welche es genau waren. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig weiß, waren das 3 andere Rutenexemplare aus dem Bremer Umland.

Es gibt da aber auch noch ein Beurteilungs+Sprachproblem , was man eigentlich meint, z.B. auch ob im Leerlauf schnell, das Rückschnellen der unbelasteten Spitze, oder ob die Spitze dabei auch Kraft hat, schnellkräftig, was z.B. beim GuFi-Liften entscheidend ist, ob man die Kraft ganz am Tip oder insgesamt meint, oder ein starkes Rückgrat und gute Federkraft beim Wurf, das wird noch spannend auseinanderzufieseln, hat bisher aber für viel Kuddelmuddel in Diskussionen gesorgt. 
Das Wort "schnell" alleine ist nicht zielführend, das hat ungefähr soviel Aussagekraft wie die Drehzahlmessung im Stand beim Auto. Da sehen 10000 UpM auch imposant aus, sagen aber nichts über das Fahrverhalten.

Wenn Du Dich in dieser unklaren Situation auf dünnes Eis wagst, kann das genausowenig besonders gut gehen, lieber Mark.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die 3 Ruten alle wenigstens ein bißchen gefischt...

Die EST75 ist auf den ersten cm schon recht hart, würde schon sagen, daß die Spitze der SIII bei weniger Druck nachgibt, die EST biegt sich dafür auf mehr Länge... #c

Zudem ist bei der SIII (afaik) am ST auch eine weniger hochmodulierte Matte verwendet worden als beim HT. Aber weich ist sie deswegen in der Spitze trotzdem nicht.

Alles subjektiv, Einigkeit ist da schwer erzielbar...


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vorallem ist das alles nur technischer Schnickschnack, der nicht viel darüber aussagt ob einem das Ding hinterher wirklich gefällt oder nicht. Man muss sehen wie sich so ein Ding beim Angeln verhält, Begrabbeln und Einordnen, was nun weicher, steifer, härter etc. ist bringt da nix, man bekommt oft nur einen völlig falschen Eindruck.


----------



## DRU (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Ich sag nur: Bätsch, Slotti! Bäääääääääätsch!  Hihihi. :q
> 
> ...




Das kann ich glatt so unterschreiben, wobei man sich bei dieser Diskussion immer bewusst sein muss, dass alle sich 3 Blanks auf höchstem Niveau befinden. 

Ich habe die 45er VHF noch nicht gefischt, aber ich ich vermute, dass sich die 75er CTS eher mit der vergleichen lässt. Defnitiv besitzt sie mehr Power, als die anderen beiden obnen genannten und bietet trotzdem noch einen hohen Drillspaß bei normalen Zandern in guter Kondition, wobei ich vermute dass zB die SS III bei zB guten Weserbarschen viel mehr Gaudi macht. Aber das muss ich diese Saison noch explizit testen#6


----------



## mlkzander (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wo sind den blos die aktuellen meinungen zu den high end rollen

braucht ihr wirklich 2 harrison threads?

schade schade es gab gleich nach dem ersten oder zweiten posting wegen
der ruten schon einen hinweis und ihr macht heiter weiter und der 
interessierte rollenschnüffler muss sich jetzt durch xxx für ihn
uninteresante postings kämpfen............


----------



## Slotti (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mlkzander schrieb:


> wo sind den blos die aktuellen meinungen zu den high end rollen
> 
> braucht ihr wirklich 2 harrison threads?
> 
> schade schade




klar wir sind hier total off Topic vielleucht sollte ein Mod den ganzen Kram mal rüberkopieren und hier löschen.

Aber warum müssen sich eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute als Moralapostel aufspielen die sich sonst in keiner Art und Weise an diesen Threads beteiligen und den |znaika: geben?


----------



## DRU (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Darf man hier mit einer Shimano Cardiff 2,75m 8-28 gr. gepaart mit einer 2500er Twin Power FA JP mitschreiben oder ist das noch nicht HighEnd genug? Ich für meine bescheidenen Raubfischeinsätze bin sehr zufrieden und ein paar gute Hechte hat die auch schon beim Zandern gemeuchelt.:m




TP JP :q

Steht hier irgendein Verbotschild??? Oder Aufnahmeformular mit mindest Anforderungen???


----------



## mlkzander (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

weil es auch genügend nurleser gibt die sich ihre infos holen und mangels
fachwissen nichts zum posten haben 
ich poste eigentlich nur in themen wovon ich was verstehe oder wo 
ich eine frage habe, das hält mich aber nichtdavon ab in anderen für
mich interessanten themen mit zu lesen

ich hoffe du kannst auch solche leute verstehen?

einen zwei oder drei ot postings in nem tröööt sind ja nix schlimmes
aber bei 2 seiten wird doch wohl  mit verlaub ein hinweis erlaubt sein?

wenn ich aber unbedingt erst was zum thema hier reinschreiben soll
und du mich dann legitimierst euch auf ot hinzuweisen, musst du es nur sagen


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ooops, ich hab immer nur bis "High-End" gelesen, merk ich ja jetzt erst, daß dies der Rollentrööt ist. :q


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Frage:
Sind die Daiwa Emblem-Z 3500 oder die Daiwa-Tournament EX 800 Salzwassergeeignet?
Möchte damit auf Pollack mit Gufis angeln.


----------



## schroe (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ossipeter,
meine Z 3000 iA hat das Pollack und Köhlerangeln in Norwegen wiederholt, klaglos überstanden. Schöne, sehr stabile Rolle.

Die Tournament EX 800 kenne ich nur aus den alten Katalogen.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Schroe, dann nehme ich die Z -3500 mit. Vorher wird sie sicherheitshalber gut gefettet. Haben ja doch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frage an die Daiwaexperten:
Kennt jemand die Daiwa Whisker W1305E Autocast? hat einen Microcomputer, aber ich weiß nicht für was? Bremskraft einstellen? Habe leider keine Schachtel und keine 
Beschreibung. Hat die Sammlerwert?


----------



## scemler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Hab mal ne Frage zu meiner Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000, die ca. eine Woche alt ist.

Vorhin war die Rolle für einige Sekunden unter Wasser.

Kurze Zeit später hörte sich der Lauf nicht mehr so "smooth" an wie sonst, sondern etwas "stumpf".

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Rollenfett im Getriebe / Lager teilweise abgewaschen ist und das Geräusch daher kommt?!

Hab die Spule, die Kurbel und die kleine silberne Hinterkappe schon abgeschraubt und die Rolle von innen trockenen lassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist halt das Problem bei den Daiwas, dass sie ganz gern Wasser aufnehmen. Vielleicht solltest du das bei einem Servicepoint checken lassen.

Ich verkaufe gerade bei Ebaah zwei Shimanorollen, die noch wie am ersten Tag laufen.

Die Stella und die Sephia sind halt ziemlich gut abgedichtet.


----------



## Tewi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hiho uli dann geb mal den link zu den rollen!!!!#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, nein, das verstößt gegen die Boardregeln. Ich denke man kann sie auch so finden.


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage zu meiner Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000, die ca. eine Woche alt ist.
> 
> ...



Rate mal, wie meine Daiwa Infi nach einem Salzwasserbad lief. |rolleyes

Selbst ne Komplettdemontage und Neufettung hat keine Abhilfe gebracht - Ab zu Daiwa mit dem Schr*** und ne neue gekriegt und sie sofort vertickt.

Daiwa ist extrem anfällig, deshalb nutze ich keine aktuellen Daiwas mehr - Meine Daiwa 4000C/2600C sind aber top und unzerstörbar. #6

Hat die Rolle ein Salzwasser- oder Süßwasserbad genommen, kannst du ausschließen das Dreck oder Sand in die Rolle gekommen ist?

Evtl. ist die Rolle auch nicht richtig trocken, du musst sie ausschütteln, damit das Wasser komplett raus ist.


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,

warum verkaufst du denn die schönen Rollen? Konntest der Stella FD nicht widerstehen?:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, das hat einfach etwas damit zu tun, das die 4000er mir zu groß und die 2500er etwas zu klein zum Mefofischen mit meinen Ruten ist. Ich will mir stattdessen in der Tat eine 3000er zu legen. Zum Zandern habe ich meine Infinity und das passt.


----------



## scemler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Rate mal, wie meine Daiwa Infi nach einem Salzwasserbad lief. |rolleyes
> 
> Selbst ne Komplettdemontage und Neufettung hat keine Abhilfe gebracht - Ab zu Daiwa mit dem Schr*** und ne neue gekriegt und sie sofort vertickt.
> 
> ...



Da ist definitiv kein Dreck drin - der untere Teil der Rolle war für wenige Sekunden unter (Süß-)Wasser, als ich mich runtergebeugt habe, um was zu suchen.

Ich hab, wie gesagt, die Spule, Kurbel und Endkappe am Abend abgeschraubt und alles versucht auszupusten und auszuschütteln, bis keine Tropfen mehr rauskamen.

Woher kann denn das Schleifgeräusch kommen?

Das kann doch nur daran liegen, dass sich Fett abgelößt hat.

Ich meine, einmal kurz im Wasser macht doch die Mechanik nicht kaputt.


----------



## barsch_zocker (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fett is nich Wasserlöslich


----------



## scemler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



barsch_zocker schrieb:


> Fett is nich Wasserlöslich



Und nu? Woher kommt's dann?

Dann geht das Ding morgen an den Support.

Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, wie lange das ca. dauert, bis eine neue Rolle da ist?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke Du solltest die Teile nicht nur ausschütteln, sondern auch mit klarem Leitungswasser abspülen!

Es könnte sich ja etwas Sand niedergelassen haben.


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Und nu? Woher kommt's dann?
> 
> Dann geht das Ding morgen an den Support.
> 
> Hat einer 'ne Ahnung, wie lange das ca. dauert, bis eine neue Rolle da ist?



Das Geräusch kann auch von den Lagern herrühren, evtl. hat sich dort Wasser festgesetzt.

Wie gesagt, ne Infinity muss man mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, die nehmen ein Tauchbad sehr übel. 

Läuft die Rolle, bis auf das Schleifgeräusch, einwandfrei?


----------



## scemler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hm...

Hat nun jemand eine Ahnung, wie lange das mit dem Support dauert?

Wenn die neuen Daiwas wirklich so empfindlich sind, überleg ich mir echt, ob ich sie nicht komplett zurückschicke und mir gleich ne Stella kaufe.

Irgendwann kommt in die neue Daiwa wieder Wasser und dann hab ich den gleichen Mist.


----------



## scemler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, hab mich jetzt entschieden.

Die Daiwa geht komplett zurück zum Händler.

Weiss jemand von euch, wo ich die 3000er Stella FD momentan am günstigsten von nem ordentlichen Online-Händler bekomme?

Bei Stollenwerk kommt sie um 500,-.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Daiwa ist extrem anfällig, deshalb nutze ich keine aktuellen Daiwas mehr - Meine Daiwa 4000C/2600C sind aber top und unzerstörbar. #6





Khaane schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ne Infinity muss man mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, die nehmen ein Tauchbad sehr übel.




Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.

Du hattest Probleme mit einer Rolle und machst jetzt hier alle Modelle eines Herstellers nieder? |kopfkrat

OK, das sagt schon viel über die Qualität Deiner Beiträge aus, mehr muss man wohl dazu nicht sagen. Eine etwas differenziertere Betrachtung wäre sicher wünschenswert, bei vielen vielen anderen Anglern funktionieren die Modelle ohne jedes Problem, eventuell sollte man das auch mal berücksichtigen. Wenn Du einen Hersteller findest bei dem es noch nie ein Problem gab sag Bescheid... Das Daiwa den Austausch auf Kulanz auch noch so problemlos abwickelt sollte man auch nicht unerwähnt lassen finde ich...

Sorry, aber diese Pauschalaussagen sind einfach sehr platt... #d


----------



## scemler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
> 
> Du hattest Probleme mit einer Rolle und machst jetzt hier alle Modelle eines Herstellers nieder? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hm, was denn nun?

Ist das nun ein Daiwa-typisches Problem mit dem Wasser und dem Schleifen, oder nicht?!

Es ist immerhin 'ne Infinity Q und keine Branzino.

Wo kann ich die Rolle denn zum Support schicken zum umtauschen, falls ich mich noch umentscheide?

Auf der Daiwa-HP steht nur was von Reparaturservice?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe aktuell von Daiwa Luna, Luvias, Certate und Branzino in Gebrauch und damit keine Probleme, obwohl meine Rollen auch nass werden und im Dreck liegen...

Mehr kann ich zu diesem "Problem aller Daiwa-Rollen" nicht sagen.

Slotti hatte da letzthin Kontakt mit einem Support-Service, der kann Dir sicher die Nummer geben!


----------



## Slotti (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Einfach auf der Daiwa HP die Nummer unter "Kontakt" anrufen und den Kundendienst verlangen. 

Die sind sehr nett und zuvorkommend.


----------



## melis (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
> 
> Du hattest Probleme mit einer Rolle und machst jetzt hier alle Modelle eines Herstellers nieder? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 Ja ja, so ist Mister Laber Laber nun einmal.


@scemler

Im Wasser sind teilweise sehr kleine Schmutzpartikel. Diese führen zu Kratzgeräuschen in den Kugellagern. Wenn sie etwas länger unter Wasser gewesen ist könnte das ein Grund sein. Gleiches gilt für das Getriebe, oder es wurde an einer Stelle Fett vom Getriebe weggespühlt. Und die Zähne vom Großrad liegen frei.
Daiwatypisch ist es nicht, passiert bei allen Rollen. Da nicht jede Situation miteinander verglichen werden kann, ist es mal schlechter mal besser.
Abhilfe bringt der Service oder wenn du es dir selbst zutraust.
Bei Garantie in den Service. Wie lange es dauert kann dir niemand sagen, da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt. Der Service bei daiwa ist meistens schnell und hat einen guten Ruf. Möglich dein Händler nimmt die Rolle und kann/darf selbst nachschauen. Möglich er schickt diese ein. Aber auch gut möglich er gibt dir sofort eine neue und er erledigt den Rest.


----------



## Khaane (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



melis schrieb:


> Im Wasser sind teilweise sehr kleine Schmutzpartikel. Diese führen zu Kratzgeräuschen in den Kugellagern. Wenn sie etwas länger unter Wasser gewesen ist könnte das ein Grund sein. Gleiches gilt für das Getriebe, oder es wurde an einer Stelle Fett vom Getriebe weggespühlt. Und die Zähne vom Großrad liegen frei.
> Daiwatypisch ist es nicht, passiert bei allen Rollen.




Und du meinst ernsthaft, dass es kein bauartbedingtes Problem ist, bzw. die Öffnungslöcher im Gehäuse das Eindringen von Wasser und Dreck begünstigen? 

Hast du überhaupt schon mal eine washable Daiwa gesehen, geschweige denn gefischt?

Wenn schon washable, dann macht man es wie Shimano und integriert einen Wartungsport, den man öffnen und schließen kann, wann es dem User beliebt und macht nicht das Gehäuse zum Schweizerkäse.

Bzgl. den Daiwas und der Anfälligkeit des Rundlaufes findet man in US-Foren diverse Berichte - Dort wird ebenfalls berichtet, dass sie extrem wartungsintensiv sind, deckt sich also mit meinen Erfahrungen. Die Amis fischen aber fast ausschließlich im Salzwasser.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Moin Moin!

Zu der Diskussion sag ich mal nix.

Aber das die Amis fast nur im Salzwasser fischen, halte ich dann doch für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Amis fischen aber fast ausschließlich im Salzwasser.




Stimmt, kleines Land mit fast nur Küsten... :m Und ganz wenige, wenn dann sehr kleine Seen...

|muahah:

Und dann sagen wir Europäer die Amis hätten eine schlechte Schulbildung... |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ungefähr so wie Fehmarn.


----------



## Khaane (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Stimmt, kleines Land mit fast nur Küsten... :m Und ganz wenige, wenn dann sehr kleine Seen...
> 
> |muahah:
> 
> Und dann sagen wir Europäer die Amis hätten eine schlechte Schulbildung... |kopfkrat



Ähnelt eher Dänemark  

Bzgl. den Reaktionen habe ich es geahnt - Aber wenn man bei "Surftalk" liest, so ist es selbstverständlich, dass ein Großteil der Leute an den Küsten fischt 

Hier fehlt kein Hintergrundwissen, sondern einfach ein Ergänzungssatz - Sich über sowas zu mokieren, sagt doch einiges über seine eigene Geistesgröße aus.

Selbst wenn jmd. geografisch eine absolute Niete und Europa von Amerika nicht unterschieden kann, so sollte man über den Dingen stehen und ihn aufklären, anstatt über ihn zu spotten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, bei Surftalk ist das verständlich... :m

Aber es haben wenn ich mich recht erinnere 18 Staaten mehr oder weniger Küste, der Rest nicht... Die Certate/Infinity scheint ja wirklich mit Salzwasser im Getriebe nicht gut klarzukommen, aber andererseits fischen das ja wohl viele an der Küste ohne Probleme (ausser dem Schnurlöaufröllchen)?

Mit diesen Pauschal-Abqualifizierungen von Herstellern habe ich einfach ein Problem... Ist jetzt jede Shimano Schei$e weil eine bei mir nach dem Drill eines 100-Pfund-Fisches hin war? 

Ist jeder Köder von Spro Schei$e weil die Arc ne Bastlerrolle ist? Oder sind es auch nicht alle Arcs? 

Ein bisschen mehr Differenzierung wäre da echt zu empfehlen... #6

Edit: Zu Deinem Ergänzungssatz: Wer so pauschal Blödsinn schreibt sollte sich nicht wundern darauf angesprochen zu werden... Wenn ich denken würde Du weisst es nicht besser würde ich darauf hinweisen, da ich aber denke das Du nur pauschalisierst obwohl Du es besser weisst antworte ich dann so...


----------



## Khaane (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Pauschalisierung gebe ich euch Recht, aber letztlich sind wir in einem Forum, wo es um den Erfahrungsaustausch geht. Ich habe meine Erfahrungen bzgl. der Anfälligkeit der Infinity gepostet, mehr und nicht weniger.

Man muss sich mal in die Situation des Fragenden hineinversetzen, wenn er sich wieder eine Infi holt und beim nächsten Tauchbad die Rolle ne Grätsche macht. 

Ansonsten ist die Rolle ja absolut klasse, geniales Laufverhalten, starke und extrem fein dosierbare Bremse, superleicht etc., wenn ich eine sehr gute Rolle fürs Süßwasser suchen würde, so würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder zur Infi greifen - Aber erstmal muss ich mich durchs Shimanski-Sortiment fischen. 

Das Beste wäre tatsächlich, die Rolle zu tauschen und bei der neuen Rolle die Flutluken mit Panzertape zu dichten, das kann er ja erneuern, wenn er sie ausspülen möchte - Insbesondere im Süßwasser hält sich das Ausspülen ja stark in Grenzen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie Fehmarn.



Was... wie... DuDuDuDuDu


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Böse gemeint haben wir das auf keinen Fall!

Davon auf unseren Geisteszustand zu schliessen halte ich für vermessen.

Das die Shimano Rollen von ihrer Gehäusedichtigkeit, was den Salzwassereinsatz betrifft den Daiwas was vormachen ist auch schon 15 mal wieder "aufgegossen" worden.

Das die Daiwas sonst aber nen Tacken robuster sind auch.
Irgendwie dreht sich das im Kreis...


----------



## Khaane (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Khaane
> 
> Böse gemeint haben wir das auf keinen Fall!
> 
> Davon auf unseren Geisteszustand zu schliessen halte ich für vermessen.



War ebenfalls nicht bös gemeint, man muss ja nicht alles auf die Waagschale legen. (mich inbegriffen :q)

Die Infi-Diskussion ist eigentlich schon durchgekaut, solange das gute Stück kein Tauchbad nimmt, ist es eine der besten am Markt verfügbaren Spinnrollen und wer mit wenig Aufwand auf Nummer sicher gehen will, soll die Flutluke am Gehäuse und die Eintrittslöcher unter der Spule mit Panzertape verschließen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> Hat nun jemand eine Ahnung, wie lange das mit dem Support dauert?
> 
> ...



Die Daiwas sind nicht generell empfindlich. Was sie wie jede Rolle nun mal nicht besonders gut vertragen ist unsachgemäßer Umgang und dazu gehören nun mal Tauchbäder.

Wie man hier an den verschiedensten Stellen nachlesen kann, ist dass der Daiwa-Support freundlich, kulant und akzeptabel schnell ist. Ich finden, dass das gerade bei hochpreisigen Rollen ein wichtiges Kaufargument ist.

Mit Onlinehändlern wäre ich von einigen Ausnahmen z.B. HAV in Hamburg recht vorsichtig. Es gibt genauso Shimanoservicepoints wie es die bei Daiwa gibt und ich würde auch wenn es ein wenig mehr kostet, eher dort kaufen. Auch bei Shimano gibt es immer wieder gute Angebote, zur Zeit hat HAV beispielsweise die Aspire 4000 im Angebot, eine Rolle mit einem genialen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, aber leider etwas altbacken designt. Sch... drauf. Man zahlt vielleicht etwas mehr, aber wenn man ihn dann mal braucht, dann zeigt sich, dass sich die Mehrkosten durch einen hervorragenden Service auszahlen.


----------



## Tisie (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das die Shimano Rollen von ihrer Gehäusedichtigkeit, was den Salzwassereinsatz betrifft den Daiwas was vormachen ist auch schon 15 mal wieder "aufgegossen" worden.


aber eine plausible Begründung für die Öffnungen in den Daiwa-Gehäusen konnte noch niemand nennen, oder?! Also nicht die durchgekauten Werbesprüche, sondern etwas wirklich Substantielles?! #c

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat Scemler seine Rolle *kurz* ins *Süß*wasser getaucht - es braucht also anscheinend nicht mal so ein gründliches Salzwasser-Sand-Vollbad a la Khaane |rolleyes ... und ein kurzes eintauchen sollte im Pflichtenheft einer Angelrolle durchaus drinstehen. Es könnte ja auch reinregnen, wenn man die Löcher zufällig mal gen Himmel hält 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe Ulis Rollen schon mehrfach gefischt kann nur bestätigen, dass sie sich in einem Top Zustand befinden, nur leider habe ich mir mittlererweile eine TP FC zum Mefo Spinnen bei Moritz gegönnt. Sonst wäre die Sephia sicherlich ein Thema für mich und zum Twistern und Co. bin ich mit meiner Infinity ebenfalls bestens bestückt:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat Scemler seine Rolle *kurz* ins *Süß*wasser getaucht - es braucht also anscheinend nicht mal so ein gründliches Salzwasser-Sand-Vollbad a la Khaane |rolleyes ... und ein kurzes eintauchen sollte im Pflichtenheft einer Angelrolle durchaus drinstehen. Es könnte ja auch reinregnen, wenn man die Löcher zufällig mal gen Himmel hält



Also meine hat es bisher immer überlebt? ;+


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat Scemler seine Rolle *kurz* ins *Süß*wasser getaucht - es braucht also anscheinend nicht mal so ein gründliches Salzwasser-Sand-Vollbad a la Khaane |rolleyes ...


 
Ich tauche meine auch oft in's Süßwasser, z.B. weil es sich oft beim Waten im Fluß nicht vermeiden läßt (ich heben eben nicht gerne die Hände zum Himmel) ...
... die laufen immer noch geräuschlos und rund ...


----------



## Alex.k (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So habe nun ausgiebig meine Rolle testen können, mehr als 20 Stunden am Wasser. Bin echt begeistert wie leichtgängig die Rolle läuft, null Spiel. Eine Sache ist mir dennoch aufgefallen, tratt in etwa 2x mal nach 20Stunden auf. Man klappt den Bügel auf, wirft aus und versucht mit der Kurbel den Bügel wieder zu schliessen, hmm, und da tritt das angesprochen Problem auf. Die Spule dreht sich der Bügel bleibt offen, nichts passiert.. Der Bügel muss mit der Hand verschlossen werden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

Rolle: Daiwa Branzino.


----------



## scemler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Hat einer von euch 'ne Ahnung wieviel Meter PowerPro 10lb eine Stella-3000-FD-Spule aufnimmt?

Bekomme ich da 300yrd. komplett drauf?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö.

Die TwinPower C3000 fasste nicht die gesammten 300 yds PowePro (10lb). Keine Ahnung wie viel wirklich drauf waren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hat einer von euch 'ne Ahnung wieviel Meter PowerPro 10lb eine Stella-3000-FD-Spule aufnimmt?
> 
> Bekomme ich da 300yrd. komplett drauf?



Von der Größe her passt da eher eine 4000er. Die 3000 Stella ist viel kleiner als die Daiwa.



Alex.k schrieb:


> So habe nun ausgiebig meine Rolle testen können, mehr als 20 Stunden am Wasser. Bin echt begeistert wie leichtgängig die Rolle läuft, null Spiel. Eine Sache ist mir dennoch aufgefallen, tratt in etwa 2x mal nach 20Stunden auf. Man klappt den Bügel auf, wirft aus und versucht mit der Kurbel den Bügel wieder zu schliessen, hmm, und da tritt das angesprochen Problem auf. Die Spule dreht sich der Bügel bleibt offen, nichts passiert.. Der Bügel muss mit der Hand verschlossen werden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
> 
> Rolle: Daiwa Branzino.



Hört sich nach einer gebrochenen Bügelfeder an. Reichlich früh...


----------



## Hooked (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> So habe nun ausgiebig meine Rolle testen können, mehr als 20 Stunden am Wasser. Bin echt begeistert wie leichtgängig die Rolle läuft, null Spiel. Eine Sache ist mir dennoch aufgefallen, tratt in etwa 2x mal nach 20Stunden auf. Man klappt den Bügel auf, wirft aus und versucht mit der Kurbel den Bügel wieder zu schliessen, hmm, und da tritt das angesprochen Problem auf. Die Spule dreht sich der Bügel bleibt offen, nichts passiert.. Der Bügel muss mit der Hand verschlossen werden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
> 
> Rolle: Daiwa Branzino.



Hört sich ja nicht so toll an.

Bei mir gabs in der Hinsicht noch keine Probleme. Ich mach den Bügel aber auch Grundsätzlich von Hand zu. 
Ist halt Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Ich schließe den Rollenbügle auch immer schon per Hand;*

begleitend dazu:
Als ich im Laden Rollen mal wieder getestet habe, hat der Verkäufer (einer derer, die sich wirklich sich mit Tackle auskennen und selbst auch leidenschaftlich angeln |rolleyes ) mir gesagt, dass man grundsätzlich die Rollen per Hand schließen sollte, also der Test, wie leichtgängig ein Bügle schließt und an wieviel Punkten, sowieso damit hinfällig sein sollte. Ein großer Schwachpunkt und Reklamationsgrund auch der sehr guten Rollen ist der automatische Bügelschluß ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das sehe ich aber auch so... 

Wobei ich auch per Hand umlege, ist bei mir auxh automatisiert...


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry wenn ich mich einmische,
Sicher sollte der Bügelumschlag, wenn vorhanden auch funktionieren. Nur wenn es noch teuerer wird ( Saltiga) gibt es keinen automatischen Bügelumschlag mehr, sonder nur per Hand. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur wenn es noch teuerer wird ( Saltiga) gibt es keinen automatischen Bügelumschlag mehr, sonder nur per Hand.
> Gruß A.


 
und warum nicht? weil es eben ein schwachpunkt bei rollen ist ...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni 1962

So siehts aus.

Ich schliesse den Bügel auch mit der Hand.
Einfach weil die Kontaktaufnahme zum Köder dann schneller geht.


----------



## Alex.k (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Okay wieder was dazu gelernt, werde per Hand schliessen. Sonst funktioniert es reibungslos ein kleiner Ruck und dieser schliesst sich, nur eben nach paar Stunden 2 mal passiert. Es ist es mir aufgefallen, da ich das Problem bei meinen anderen Rollen noch nicht feststellen können.
Danke, werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## scemler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Stella 3000 FD, die ich jetzt habe.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht überempfindlich klingen, aber der Lauf der Stella ist normalerweise auch nicht lautlos, oder?

Weil meine neue Stella, die heute angekommen ist, gibt beim Kurbeln auch ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch von sich.

Will nur sicher gehen, kein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Stella 3000 FD, die ich jetzt habe.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht überempfindlich klingen, aber der Lauf der Stella ist normalerweise auch nicht lautlos, oder?
> 
> ...



Keramische Kugellager klingen anders als Stahlkugellager, müßte ich aber selbst hören um was dazu zu sagen...


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Ne das ist normal,ich fische das 4000er Modell seit über einem Jahr und hab anfangs das gleiche gedacht.Liegt an den schon erwähnten Kugellagern,dazu kommt im Drill ein leise Klackern,aber das hat irgendwas mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen zu tun,weiß aber nicht mehr genau was das war.

Aber ich habe genauso nachgefragt,wie du hier und man hat mich davon überzeugt,das alles korrekt ist.

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Weil meine neue Stella, die heute angekommen ist, gibt beim Kurbeln auch ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch von sich.
> 
> Will nur sicher gehen, kein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben.



Dazu eine einfache Frage, um das einzugrenzen: 
Ist das Schleifgeräusch 1) gleichförmig und die ganze Zeit beim Kurbeln, oder 2) ist es pumpend, einer Rotor- oder Kurbelbewegung variierend zuzuordnen?

Im Fall 2) würde ich als Kunde eine andere wünschen.

Eine nagelneue Stella FD 3000 läuft nach meinem Empfinden bei 2 Rollenexemplaren aus dem mir zugänglichen Händlerregal schon sehr sauber und ohne jedes schaben, schleifen oder knirgeln, da dürftest Du eigentlich nicht meckern wollen.


----------



## scemler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm, gleich mal testen.

Vielleicht sollte man ja auch mal 2 Tropfen Öl in den Wartungsschacht tun.

Leider war bei der Rolle dieses "Shimano-Bantam-Öl" nicht dabei. Wo bekomme ich das eigentlich her, gibt es da auch was vergleichbares von anderen Firmen?

Und wozu ist denn eigentlich dieser kleine Metallstift? Ich hab in der Anleitung dazu nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du meinst den Stift um die Rolle auf Linkshandbetrieb umzubauen?


----------



## serge7 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

N'abend Freunde,

ich möchte meine Stella FB demnächst gerne mal auseinanderschrauben um sie zu reinigen.

Meine Frage in die Runde:

Was kann man da falsch machen und wo lauern die Tücken?

Zur Erklärung: Ich bin kein Feinmechaniker sondern Laie und möchte die Rolle anschließend natürlich auch wieder zusammen bekommen...

Danke und Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt bin ich ja echt mal gespannt auf die Expertenmeinungen.

Nur soviel, wozu? Wie lange hast du die Rolle? Hast du sie im Salzwasser gefischt?


----------



## serge7 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ja echt mal gespannt auf die Expertenmeinungen.
> 
> Nur soviel, wozu? Wie lange hast du die Rolle? Hast du sie im Salzwasser gefischt?


 
Die Rolle ist ca. 2 Jahre alt und hat Salwasser noch nie gesehen.

Ich habe aber subjektiv das Gefühl, daß sie zu Beginn noch nen Tick weicher gelaufen ist. Deshalb wollte ich sie einmal komplett "durchreinigen".

Ich hab da zwar noch ne Aspire FA "auf Halde" liegen |supergri aber mir wäre lieber wenn ich die Stella weiterfischen könnte...


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Empfehlung wird da immer die gleiche sein. Schick die Rolle an einen Shimanoservicepoint und lass sie da checken. Sollte etwas verstellt oder beschädigt sein, dann wird das zu einem günstigem Kurs ausgestauscht bzw. behoben und die Rolle ist wie neu.

Die Stella ist vermutlich die mit großem Abstand komplizierteste Rolle auf dem deutschen Markt - zumindest die mit den meisten Teilen und die Gefahr, dass man sich das versaut besteht.

Und solange die Stella weg ist nimmst du halt die Aspire. Ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## scemler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann nun jemand etwas zu diesem Bantam-Öl sagen? Also wo ich das herbekommen kann?

Die von Shimano hätten ruhig ein kleines Fläschchen der Rolle beifügen können, bei dem Preis.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wird da immer die gleiche sein. Schick die Rolle an einen Shimanoservicepoint und lass sie da checken. Sollte etwas verstellt oder beschädigt sein, dann wird das zu einem günstigem Kurs ausgestauscht bzw. behoben und die Rolle ist wie neu.
> 
> Die Stella ist vermutlich die mit großem Abstand komplizierteste Rolle auf dem deutschen Markt - zumindest die mit den meisten Teilen und die Gefahr, dass man sich das versaut besteht.
> 
> Und solange die Stella weg ist nimmst du halt die Aspire. Ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.



Das wäre wohl auch mein Ansatz!


----------



## serge7 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Euch. Also der Rat: Finger weg von dem Teil. Kommt mir im Grunde ja auch entgegen...

Zusatzfrage: Wo kann ich sehen wo diese Shimano Servicepoints sind? Kann man da einfach anrufen und eine Rolleneinsendung avisieren? Kann man denen die Aufgabe stellen "einfach mal komplett durchchecken und reinigen"?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Was kann man da falsch machen und wo lauern die Tücken?
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Ich bin kein Feinmechaniker sondern Laie und möchte die Rolle anschließend natürlich auch wieder zusammen bekommen...


Zum ersten auftretenden Problem kann ich Dir was sagen: 
Das öffnen selber ist schon nicht so einfach, da so eine Stelle wie die Spulenauflage an der Achse mit einer klitzekleinen Microimbusschraube verschraubt ist, wo man üblicherweise kein Werkzeug für hat. Ich habe mir auch erst etwas anpassen müssen ...
Zumindest von der Wirkung her  ist das sowas wie eine Zerlegesicherung. 

Je nach eigener Einschätzung ist es in der Tat sicherer mit dem Profi-Service.


----------



## dirk-mann (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin

habe da auch keine ahnung von aber bei so ein hochpreisigen rolle würde ich auch nicht selber rangehen 

gruß dirk


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano-Servicecenter.

Bei unserem kostet die Rollenwartung ohne Garantieanspruch gerade mal 12 EUR, plus evtl. Ersatzteilkosten.

Besser als 500 EUR komplett in den Sand zu setzen, finde ich.


----------



## hardenberg (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Shimano-Servicecenter.
> 
> Bei unserem kostet die Rollenwartung ohne Garantieanspruch gerade mal 12 EUR, plus evtl. Ersatzteilkosten.


 
Welcher ist das genau?


----------



## scemler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Stella heute mal ausgiebig am See testgefischt und bin herbe enttäuscht von dem Gerät.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum?

Ein bisscehn mehr Info wäre wünschenswert...


----------



## scemler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Ein bisscehn mehr Info wäre wünschenswert...



Die Rolle ist mir einfach keine 450 Euro wert.

Ich dachte immer, der Lauf wäre butterweich und kaum hörbar, nix da.

Auch ist beim Auswurf das "Kratzen" der Schnur an dem angeschrägten Spulenrand deutlich zu hören. Das habe ich bei anderen Rollen garnicht.

Das Klickern bei Auf- und Zumachen des Bügels stört mich auch ziemlich.

An sich eine tolle Rolle mit edlem Design, aber für den hohen Preis bietet mir das Gerät einfach zuwenig.


----------



## drehteufel (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist mir einfach keine 450 Euro wert.
> 
> Ich dachte immer, der Lauf wäre butterweich und kaum hörbar, nix da.


 
Ist immer noch jede Menge Mechanik dabei, da hört man beim Kurbeln immer was.
Wurde hier auch schon des öfteren diskutiert, dass man für die 450 Euro nicht erwarten sollte, dass man eine Rolle bekommt, die 2x "besser" läuft als z.B. eine Infinity Q.
Für meinen Geschmack war der Lauf der Infinity Q Zaion besser als der einer Stella FD 4000, allerdings beides subjektiv von mir eingeschätzt und nur im Laden probegekurbelt.
Die alte Infinity Q war auf Augenhöhe zur Stella, was den Lauf angeht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist ja das spannende, jeder beurteilt das subjektiv anders.

Ich finde die Stella leichtgängiger im Leerlauf, die Branzino etwa läuft merklich "rauer", allerdings unter Last habe ich wegen der massiveren Bauweise mehr Vertrauen, da verwinden sich die Shimanos wohl eher. Die alte Infinity läuft bei mir auch schwerer als die Stella, aber nicht so rau wie die Branze.

Geräusche beim Ablauf der Schnur würde ich aber auch eher die Schnur als Ursache vermuten.


----------



## scemler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich liegt das Geräusch beim Abfliegen der Schnur von der Spule an der Geflochtenen selbst, jedoch begünstigt das diese angeschrägte Kante erst richtig.

Ich hab mir von der Rolle einfach zu viel erwartet.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Stella 4000FD läuft "butterweich" und ruhig, mehr geht nicht mehr! In einem leisen Raum hört man ein leises "schnurren" der Keramik Kugellager, aber nicht so als ob die Kugellager trocken wären, ist bei Keramikkugellagern eben so! 

Wie hier schon mal von mir erwähnt, ist die Stella 3000FD durch den 2500er Body und die 4000er Kurbel etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und wirkt anfangs immer etwas unrund!

Vorallem die AR-C Spule will ich nicht mehr missen!

Klar ist die Preis/Leistung hier nicht so hoch wie bei einer Japan Twin Power, die wohl hier das Optimum darstellt!

Wenn Porche wollte das jeder einen fährt würde er unter 30.000€ Kosten, ähnliches Marketing steckt wohl hinter der Stella!

Nun habe ich doch wieder gepostet

Mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Scemler,

als ich meine Aspire im stillen Kämmerlein das erste mal gedreht habe, war ich auch etwas enttäuscht: so ganz lautlos ist die auch nicht und wenn man ganz genau "hinfühlt" merkt man an den Umkehrpunkten des Spulenhubs auch ein ganz feines Klacken/Holpern - kaum spürbar, aber es ist da.

Ich habe die Rolle inzwischen schon ein paar Mal gefischt und die läuft inzwischen etwas leichter, leiser und ruhiger. Ich hatte auch nochmal zwei Tropfen Öl in die Wartungsöffnung gegeben ... wenn Du Deine Stella "eingefahren" hast, läuft sie sicher auch besser und wird Dir viel Freude bereiten.

Ich kann das aber gut nachvollziehen: da gibt man sehr viel Geld aus und die Erwartungen sind natürlich entsprechend hoch, so daß man auf jede Kleinigkeit penibel genau achtet. Ich habe inwzischen für mich entschieden, die Rolle(n) einfach zu fischen und nicht übersensibel auf das Gerät selbst zu achten. Dann macht das auch richtig Spaß am Wasser #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So,

ich habe gerade meine lang und schmerzvoll vermisste Twin Power 2500 (2005er Modell) vom Zoll abgeholt.

Wie erwähnt war diese zur Reperatur bei Shimano Japan.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, die Rolle läuft wie neu. Was bei Shimano-Rollen leider noch nicht optimal bedeutet, die muss sich noch einlaufen. :q

Chrizzi fragte welche Teile getauscht wurden, die defekten Teile lagen meiner Rolle bei (siehe Foto). Getauscht wurden das Großrad, die Welle, 3 ARB und ein Edelstahl-Lager

Auf dem Bild sieht man auch, daß das geschmiedete Aluminium-Großrad der Jap. TP eine schwarze Beschichtung hat, schätze das ist diese BlackAlmite-Beschichtung - weiss ich aber natürlich nicht so genau.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, meinst du die passen in eine TP FC?

Wo haben die denn die Lager her? 2x für das große Zahnrad und 2 für die Messingschnecke? 

Aber gut, dass sie wieder wie neu ist, wäre ja schlimm wenn du ein Getriebe bekommst, was schon eingelaufen wäre...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ich habe gerade meine lang und schmerzvoll vermisste Twin Power 2500 (2005er Modell) vom Zoll abgeholt.
> ...
> Chrizzi fragte welche Teile getauscht wurden, die defekten Teile lagen meiner Rolle bei (siehe Foto).


Ich dachte im ersten Moment schon, Du hättest die Teile nochmal extra für Chrizzi ausgebaut.  wenn man dann nochmal liest ...
Immerhin kannst Du auch kniffelige Rollen ja wieder gut zusammensetzen.

Bei dem Großrad sieht man in deinem Foto sehr schön #6 mit der Rundung, dass die Achse und das Zahnrad aus einem Stück gegossen sind, kein extra Achsmaterial verwendet wird.
Hattest Du vorher (mit den alten Teilen) einen unrunden Lauf zu beklagen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich dachte im ersten Moment schon, Du hättest die Teile nochmal extra für Chrizzi ausgebaut.  wenn man dann nochmal liest ... Immerhin kannst Du auch kniffelige Rollen ja wieder gut zusammensetzen.



Danke |supergri, es geht so. Meine Techniums krieg ich wieder zusammen, bei der Alubraid hatte ich diverse Schwierigkeiten den Spulenhub wieder richtig einzustellen, weil ich leider vergessen hatte mir die Ritzelpositionen und den Stand vom WS zu markieren... |rotwerden

Und die Japan-Dinger bekomme ich ja garnicht erst auf wegen der Imbusschraube. Bisher konnte mir da in keinem Baumarkt oder Elektroladen weiterhelfen, nichtmal im Feinmechanikerbedarf hab ich was passendes gefunden... |uhoh:



> Bei dem Großrad sieht man in deinem Foto sehr schön #6 mit der Rundung, dass die Achse und das Zahnrad aus einem Stück gegossen sind, kein extra Achsmaterial verwendet wird.
> Hattest Du vorher (mit den alten Teilen) einen unrunden Lauf zu beklagen?


Jawoll, die Teile sind total hin! |bigeyes Krass ist, daß man das garnicht auf dem ersten Blick sehen kann. Auf den Großrad-Ritzeln ist die Beschichtung übelst zerkratzt (sieht man auf dem ersten Bild), die Welle ist an manchen Stellen _minimal_ und kaum sichtbar verformt, an den Lagern kann ich überhaupt garnicht sehen, was damit nicht in Ordnung sein soll...

Fakt ist, das Ganze hat einen richtig, richtig üblen Lauf produziert, man kann da nicht mehr von "unrund" sprechen, eher von "Totalschaden". |bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ursache?


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|rolleyes Da reden wir mal nicht drüber...



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Kai, meinst du die passen in eine TP FC?


Ich hab ja keine Ahnung in wie weit die Räder und Wellen bei Shimanorollen von der Größe und der Anzahl der Ritzel usw. identisch sind. Wenn's da sowas wie einen Hausstandard gäbe könnte man ja theoretisch die Getriebe aller WS-Shimanos tauschen.  Nur machen das dann evtl. die anderen Teile nicht mit... |kopfkrat
Ich würde annehmen, daß die nicht passen. Für mich hat die Rolle mehr mit einer Aspire gemeinsam als mit der Euro-TP und das wird sicher nicht bloß an der gelagerten Spulenaufnahme liegen. Das FC-Modell könnte auch sowas wie ne gepimpte ELF/Technium sein - mit Einschraubkurbel, ohne Kunststoff-Zahnräder im Getriebe und ein paar Lager mehr. Man müsste halt mal ein paar Explosionszeichnungen vergleichen... So viele Basis-Modelle gibt es bei Shimano ja eigentlich nicht.



> Wo haben die denn die Lager her? 2x für das große Zahnrad und 2 für die Messingschnecke?


Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Lager das sind/waren und ob die überhaupt hätten getauscht werden müssen. Vielleicht wollten sie einfach noch ein paar ARB-Lager loswerden, kp.


----------



## zesch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

+ die Certate wird ab Mitte der nächsten Woche beim Daiwa Service "untersucht"

Herr Weckesser (CMW) sagte mir, sowas wäre noch nicht vorgekommen, das einer eine Certate "geschrottet" hätte

Ich habe ihm nicht verschwiegen, das sämtliche Hänger + dann auch folgend Abrisse über die Rolle provoziert wurden === *er sagt selbst das muß eine Certate abkönnen *(8 KG Schnur + 6 KG Vorfach)

+ bin mal gespannt ob ich Ersatz bekomme......+ werde dann berichten

Gruß

*zesch* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rolle ist zurück ! + wurde repariert (Achse war gebrochen)

Auskunft von Daiwa: Normal dürfte sowas nicht möglich sein, es sei denn die Rolle hätte einen Schlag von oben bekommen !

Das ist nicht passiert, habe die Rolle (bis auf das Hängerlösen) immer pfleglich behandelt...

Kosten der Reparatur 7,50 € Portokosten

+ ich freu mich die Rolle wieder fischen zu dürfen

Gruß
zesch


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Shimano-Servicecenter.
> 
> Bei unserem kostet die Rollenwartung ohne Garantieanspruch gerade mal 12 EUR, plus evtl. Ersatzteilkosten.
> 
> Besser als 500 EUR komplett in den Sand zu setzen, finde ich.





hardenberg schrieb:


> Welcher ist das genau?



Sorry, hab's übersehen: Angelwelt Rose in Bremen.


----------



## dido_43 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mein neuer Schatz aus Japan ist vor 3 Wochen eingetroffen. Die neue Twinpower SW 4000 XG. Ersetzt meine TP 3000 XT, welche mir über 10 Jahre treue Dienste in bzw. an der Ostsee geleistet hat. (-zig Einsätze auf MeFo) Die neue läuft supi und wird sich auch beim Lightjigging auf Köhler in Norge bewähren müssen. Ist zwar etwas schwerer als eine -normale TP- ca. 70 Gramm, dafür aber für den Einsatz Salzwasser entwickelt und fast eine Kopie der alten Stella SW. Preis wens interessiert: 400,00 Tacken inkl. Versand, Zoll und Steuen. Der Hammer, die Ersatzspule plus ne Flasche Shimano Oel schlagen noch einmal mit 100,00 EUR zu. Der Yen ist zur Zeit leider nicht gerade günstig. Geplant ist demnächst noch eine TP C3000, auch wieder direkt aus Japan. 

PS. Hatte mir mal vor Jahren eine Team Daiwa 3500 zugelegt. Niiie wieder Daiwa. #d


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

magst du bitte ein Bild reinstellen wo keine Spule auf der Rolle ist. Also nur die Spule runter nehmen und einmal Knipsen. 

Dann werden hier viele sehen, dass die jap. TwinPower der Stella ähnelt (da müsste dieses Zahnrad Gedöns auf der Achse sein) und die TwinPower FC nicht das ist, was die jap. TwinPower ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ist mein neues Baby.

Twinpower MG 3000C

Interessant, das ich zum ersten Mal eine U-Scheibe brauchte um die Schnurverlegung etwas zu korrigieren.

Bevor jemand fragt, nein ich werde nix zerlegen und auch kein Getriebe fotografieren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier ist mein neues Baby.
> 
> Twinpower MG 3000C
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil Uli, allzeit Glück damit #h

Du willst sie nicht vor dem ersten Einsatz sezieren? Geht ja gar nicht  Macht man doch so.


----------



## Huchenfreak (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@dido _43
Tolle Rolle hast du dir da zugelegt. Ich werd mir wohl auch eine kaufen, allerdings in der PG Version und 6000er Größe.
Darf ich fragen wo du bestellt hast.
Gerne auch per pn

Die Twin power MG ist auch ein Traum...


----------



## DRU (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

trés chic Uli

geiles Teil#6

nur der Knobsi ist noch verbesserungswürdig 

und jetzt hast Du auch so ne schw... neue Abwurfkante:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil Uli, allzeit Glück damit #h
> 
> Du willst sie nicht vor dem ersten Einsatz sezieren? Geht ja gar nicht  Macht man doch so.



Thanx, die Größe ist schon genial. Das gefällt mir deutlich besser als 2500 bzw. gar 4000. Nee sezieren ist nicht. Getriebe interessieren mich eigentlich auch nicht besonders, ich denke das paßt schon und aus der Box macht sie einen ganz feinen Eindruck, wobei man ja erst was sagen kann, wenn man mit der Rolle ein paar Mal am Wasser war.



DRU schrieb:


> trés chic Uli
> 
> geiles Teil#6
> 
> ...



Ich will gar keinen Knobsi, ich bin froh, dass ich wieder was reeles in der Hand habe. Für einen Grobmotoriker wie mich mit den Riesenflossen sind Knobsis eine echte Strafe. Die Abwurfkante ist echt schw..., aber immerhin nicht rosa.

Achja, meine alte Sephia habe ich jetzt zwei Jahre gefischt für den Preis einer Red Arc. Ohne basteln, ohne Schäden. Irgendwie habe ich da ziemlich viel richtig gemacht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, so groß ist dann auch nicht so schön. Die Schnurverlegung ist übrigens allererste Sahne. Es handelt sich um eine 0,08 und es ist schon erstaunlich, wie gut die Shimanskis mittlerweile mit den sehr dünnen Schnüren klarkommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Schnurverlegung sieht in der Tat gut aus ... wäre aber auch schlimm wenn nicht



Ja sicher, aber es gibt ja auch als HE angepriesene Discounterkaffeemühlen, die mit sehr dünnem Geflecht durchaus ihre Schwierigkeiten haben. Allerdings wickeln auch die günstigen Shimanomodelle wirklich gut.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Twinpower MG 3000C
> 
> Bevor jemand fragt, nein ich werde nix zerlegen und auch kein Getriebe fotografieren.



Das ist sehr schade, gerade jetzt wo sich hier im Board eine gewisse Routine im Beurteilen von Metalllegierungen aufgrund von Fotos im Internet entwickelt hat wäre es schon interessant gewesen. Schade das diese Info nicht kommt, mich hätte ehrlich interessiert wie die Beurteilungen zu diesen Rollenteilen gewesen wäre.

Bist halt genauso ein technisch uninteressierter Ignorant wie ich - hauptsache das Teil funktioniert. Wir sind so oberflächlich... #d

Aber ohne Spaß: Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der Rolle, sieht vielversprechend aus! :vik:

Ich habe ja das 2006er Modell, das finde ich schon sehr gut, eventuell habe ich ja mal die Möglichkeit das aktuelle Modell in die Finger zu bekommen, wäre sicher interessant!


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch den TP-Neubesitzern! #6



dido_43 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Schatz aus Japan ist vor 3 Wochen eingetroffen. Die neue Twinpower SW 4000 XG.



Moin! #h
Ist der Body "normale" Shimano 4000-Size oder etwas größer? |kopfkrat Wegen 70g mehr Gewicht... oder sind das nur die Innereien?



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bevor jemand fragt, nein ich werde nix zerlegen und auch kein Getriebe fotografieren.



FEIGLING!!! 



> Thanx, die Größe ist schon genial. Das gefällt mir deutlich besser als 2500 bzw. gar 4000.


??? Ist doch n 4000er Body, Uli.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ??? Ist doch n 4000er Body, Uli.



Sicher?

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100416&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

Dem Gewicht nach tippe ich auf2500er Body :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee ist ein 2500, ansonsten kommt man mit 215g nicht hin.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uli hatte 3000C geschrieben, nicht C3000. 

Das verwirrte mich. |uhoh:


----------



## dido_43 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Body der SW 4000 XG ist etwas größer, als der einer -normalen- TP 4000. Das Mehrgewicht ist an der Rute kaum bemerkbar. Kann ich als Alternative zur neuen unbezahlbaren Stella SW wärmstens empfehlen. Habe die hohe Übersetzung gewählt (6,2), weil ich mir mit der TP 3000 beim MeFo-Angeln nen Wolf gekurbelt habe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Witzig, so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker. Ich habe extra die TP MG genommen und nicht die Cardiff, weil mir die zum Mefoangeln zu hoch übersetzt ist.


----------



## dido_43 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @dido _43
> Tolle Rolle hast du dir da zugelegt. Ich werd mir wohl auch eine kaufen, allerdings in der PG Version und 6000er Größe.
> Darf ich fragen wo du bestellt hast.
> Gerne auch per pn
> ...


 

Plat

Bezahlung per Paypal.

Gruß ....


----------



## dido_43 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> magst du bitte ein Bild reinstellen wo keine Spule auf der Rolle ist. Also nur die Spule runter nehmen und einmal Knipsen.
> 
> Dann werden hier viele sehen, dass die jap. TwinPower der Stella ähnelt (da müsste dieses Zahnrad Gedöns auf der Achse sein) und die TwinPower FC nicht das ist, was die jap. TwinPower ist.


 
Nicht ganz Stella, aber nahe dran. Habe eben noch einmal nachgeschaut. Gewisse Unterschiede müssen sein, sonst ließe sich der doppelte Preis der Stella SW schlecht rüberbringen. Die Bremse (wasserdicht) hat sie von der neuen Stella SW und wie im japanischem Forum zu lesen war, das Getriebe der alten Stella SW. Was die normale Twinpower betrifft, ist die in Japan verkaufte hochwertiger in der Qualität und Made in Japan, bei der hiesigen weiß ich es nicht, vermutlich aus Indonesien oder sonstwo.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, das stimmt nicht. Die kleinen Größen der TP FC sind Made in Japan.


----------



## DRU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und laufen echt klasse, zwar nicht ganz so satt wie zB die Aspire aber schon sehr sehr dicht dran.......die Schnurwicklung ist trotz fehlendem Kugellager an der Spule auf auf aller höchsten Niveau


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Body der SW 4000 XG ist etwas größer, als der einer -normalen- TP 4000. Das Mehrgewicht ist an der Rute kaum bemerkbar. Kann ich als Alternative zur neuen unbezahlbaren Stella SW wärmstens empfehlen. Habe die hohe Übersetzung gewählt (6,2)



Danke, das mit der Bodygrösse hab ich mir gedacht! Das macht sie für mich zur Ostsee-Pilkrolle der Wahl schlechthin. #6


----------



## Tisie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich habe mal 'ne allgemeine Frage ... hier wird ja öfter geschrieben, daß man auch eine High-End Rolle "vernünftig" behandeln muß, um lange damit Freude zu haben, also Hänger nicht über die Rolle lösen, usw. - soweit klar und einleuchtend.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, welchen Einfluß die Belastung der Rolle beim Angeln selbst auf deren Haltbarkeit hat. Daß man nicht mit zugedrehter Bremse gegen einen flüchtenden großen Fisch einkurbelt, wurde hier ja schon ausreichend diskutiert. Mir geht es vielmehr um die dauerhafte Belastung durch die Köder, beipielsweise Wobbler die viel Druck aufbauen und heftig vibrieren oder das schnelle Anjiggen großer Gummiköder an schweren Köpfen.

So rein gefühlsmäßig würde ich beispielsweise meiner relativ filigran wirkenden 2500er Aspire solche Belastungen beim Hechtangeln nicht dauerhaft zumuten wollen, aber vielleicht bin ich diesbez. auch etwas übervorsichtig?!

Was meint Ihr? Verwendet Ihr zum schwereren Angeln mit größeren Ködern konsequent größere Rollen oder machen das auch Eure 2500er/3000er Shimanos bzw. 2000er/2500er Daiwas über längere Zeit mit ohne zu mucken?

Wo liegt Eure Grenze für den Wechsel zu einem größeren Rollenmodell? Die Schnurfassung der kleineren Rollen ist ja durch die Verwendung dünner geflochtener Schnüre kein limitierendes Kriterium mehr.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mattes,
Du musst Dir nur anständige Rollen kaufen. Shimano ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht, aber eine Aspire 

Ich empfehle Penn Slammer oder anderes "Grobmotoriker-Zeug" für Deine Spree-Zander (wenn sie denn beißen ...)


----------



## Tisie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Du musst Dir nur anständige Rollen kaufen. Shimano ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht, aber eine Aspire


Ja, ja |bla: |rolleyes



biX schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Penn Slammer oder anderes "Grobmotoriker-Zeug" für Deine Spree-Zander (wenn sie denn beißen ...)


Richtig lesen, mein Lieber! Es ging hier nicht um Gummifischlein für die Spree-Zanderchen, sondern um die Kaliber, die Du für Deine SSII in der Box hast 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## zesch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich zupfe grosse Jigs und ziehe auch dickere Blinker + Wobbler durchs Wasser,

das geht sogar mit ner 3000`er Zauber.....

ich glaube unfachmännisches Hänger lösen ist viel gefährlicher für eine Rolle, als Druckköder und klnalliges anjiggen

ich nehme nur für giganten Köder grosse Rollen z.B. 23cm Gufis mit 50 - 80 Gr. Köpfen

oder 60 - 80 Gramm Blinker die an der Strömungskante Radau machen sollen...

(Wels Klatschen)

diese grossen Rollen sind aber keineswegs teuer.....

+ Rollen leiden immer, Rollen sind "Verbrauchsmaterial", wie alle Angelgeräte auch

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, das meine TP MG gar keine Schraube am Gehäuse hat. Selbst wenn ich wollte, würde ich sie nicht aufbekommen.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du mal ein paar Fotos???!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jep, hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2484887&postcount=2958


----------



## Tisie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Zesch!

Wobei 'ne 3000er Zauber schon ein ziemlicher Brummer ist und über 300g wiegt. Der würde ich auch einiges zutrauen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## jogi2102 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute,
stehe vor der Anschaffung einer neuen Rolle,
hauptsächlich wird die Rolle für´s Gummifischen auf Zander in der Elbe benutzt. Egal ob Faulenzer oder Drop-Shot. Spätere Einsätze im (z.B.) Plöner See auf Hecht wären auf denkbar.

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen folgenden Modellen:

-Ryobi Excia
-Shimano Super GTM-RB
und evtl. Shimano Twin Power FC (Modell 2009)

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Die Twin Power ist vom Preis her natürlich ganz oben, daher tendiere ich momentan zu einer Shimano Super GTM-RB


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wen es eine aus den dreien sein sollte die TP FC.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jogi2102 schrieb:


> was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Die Twin Power ist vom Preis her natürlich ganz oben, daher tendiere ich momentan zu einer Shimano Super GTM-RB



Ich werfe mal ne andere Rolle ins Rennen, und zwar die Technium oder die ELF. Die sind weitesgehend baugleich mit der Super GTM !ohne RB! - eine Heckbremse kannst du zwar zum Spinnfischen hernehmen, aber ideal ist das nicht, da wesentlich anfälliger. Oft sind die Shimanos mit RD nicht nur von der Bremse her minderwertiger als die entsprechenden FD-Modelle - auch vom Innenleben her.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ne andere Rolle ins Rennen, und zwar die Technium oder die ELF. Die sind weitesgehend baugleich mit der Super GTM !ohne RB! - eine Heckbremse kannst du zwar zum Spinnfischen hernehmen, aber ideal ist das nicht, da wesentlich anfälliger. Oft sind die Shimanos mit RD nicht nur von der Bremse her minderwertiger als die entsprechenden FD-Modelle - auch vom Innenleben her.



Wen Du schon eine ELF einschmeißt dan schmeiße ich eine Shimano Nasci ins Rennen  Größe 4 würde gut passen.


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen Du schon eine ELF einschmeißt dan schmeiße ich eine Shimano Nasci ins Rennen  Größe 4 würde gut passen.




die beiden Rollen sind meiner Ansicht bis auf die Farbe identisch


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kP kan sein, aber beschwören würde ich es nicht. Aber die NAsci geht auf 123 Deins etwas günstiger weg.


----------



## Hooked (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Doch, müsste das gleiche sein Teil sein.
Guck einfach welche Farbe Du besser findest.


----------



## jogi2102 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

danke soweit...vielleicht sollte ich doch mehrere Rollen ins Auge nehmen...

habe vorhin noch eine Stradic FC (Modell 2009) bemerkt...mal sehen...

was könntet ihr mir denn noch in diesem Preissegment empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## Slotti (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wir sind zwar hier etwas offtopic aber egal,

ich habe vor kurzem auch etwas in 2500er Shimano Größe und bis € 150,- gesucht. Letztendlich ist es dann eine Technium FB geworden, Rolle hat zwar Kunstoffgehäuse und Rotor (dieses XT-7 oder so?) aber läuft ansonsten wirklich sehr schön und hat kein bis nur wirklich minimales Kurbelsspiel. Außerdem eine vollwertige Ersatzspule.

War aber auch erst einmal damit zum fischen von daher kann ich was die langlebigkeit angeht keine wirkliche empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@slottiprobier es einfach, shimano verbaut das XT7 durch alle Rollenreihen bis zu den Freilauf/Brandungsrollen. Hab da selber einige seit Jahren in Benutzung und bis jetzt hat sich da nichts verzogen. Selbst an einer uralten 3000 GX hält alles noch ( nur die Schnurverlegung ist unter aller naja und so)
Gruß A.


----------



## jogi2102 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

habe mich jetzt für die 

Twin Power 3000SFC entschieden

und nach ein paar Stunden am Wasser bin ich happy damit...das Handling ist nicht mit der "Ex" (Red Arc) zuvergleichen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Höhö, keine Bedenken wegen *Zink* (mag's ja kaum aussprechen). :q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jogi2102 schrieb:


> das Handling ist nicht mit der "Ex" (Red Arc) zuvergleichen...


Das finde ich auch, denn das ist unvergleichlich gut! :m

(schöne Vorlage, jogi2102 

Kai, lassen wir das Zink-Problem lieber da, wo es hingehört - Ruhe sanft bis die Gemüter sich beruhigt und die Nebel gelichtet haben. 
Hier ist das wirklich klar und ersichtlich *OFF-TOPIC*, weil sowieso nicht in den HE-Spinrollen vorhanden.


----------



## singer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß jemand ob es dieses Jahr eine neue Stella <=4000 geben wird? Wie ist der Rhythmus, alle zwei Jahre?


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es nicht. Ansonsten wäre sie seit der großen Angelmesse in Japan (~Februar) bekannt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kai, lassen wir das Zink-Problem lieber da, wo es hingehört -



Einverstanden! #6

Dann lass aber auch du deine Red Arc, wo sie hingehört. Ich hoffe übrigens auch, daß sich die Gemüter ein bißchen beruhigen werden, was hier wohl in den letzten Tagen überall abging geht imho einfach überhaupt nicht. #d


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:q:q:q


----------



## Hooked (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ey, die Smilies waren aber nur für den ersten Satz und das Wort davor!

Der Rest (das Ergänzte) ist aber auch sehr richtig!

Dann kanns ja hoffentlich wieder weiter gehen. Die Schonzeit ist auch fast überall vorbei. Also wird sich das schon legen. War irgendwie wie im Winter oder waren noch die Nachwirkungen davon....


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wen Du schon eine ELF einschmeißt dan schmeiße ich eine Shimano Nasci ins Rennen  Größe 4 würde gut passen.


 
Ist eine Shimano ELF eine High-End Spinnrolle???


----------



## Alex.k (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So paar Fotos meiner Daiwa, wenn natürlich interesse besteht.


----------



## Ranger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex und viel Spaß mit dem Röllchen...


----------



## maesox (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Spezi


Du spinnst doch total!!!!!!!#h
Nice!!!!:k



TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schicker neuer Knobsi, jetzt hast Du einen viel besseren Rundlauf! #6 :q

Und schicke Bilders an beide, so leuchtrot und leuchtgelb und erstrahlen :g die Schnüre aus den Rollen. :m


----------



## Alex.k (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi 
Wo hast du diesen Knob bestellt?


----------



## JackDaniels78 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte mir heute eigentlich ne Ryobi Applause 4000 fuer meine Jigrute kaufen. War mein erster haptischer Kontakt mit nem Arc(-clone). Wollte mir zuerst eine Online bestellen und bin froh es nicht getan zu haben. Der Lauf war leicht kratzig. Selbst meine billig Daiwa fuer 40 Euro laeuft besser. War das jetzt eines von den schlecht gefertigen oder muessen die sich einlaufen? Oder soll das immer so sein? Hab ja schon ein paar mal gelesen das der Arclauf nicht so butterweich sein soll. Weil daran koennte ich mich glaube ich nicht gewoehnen und selber direkt nachfetten kommt nicht in Frage. Ich will angeln, nicht basteln. Ausserdem bin ich in sowas eher ungeschickt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann kauf Daiwa oder Shimano


----------



## JackDaniels78 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann kauf Daiwa oder Shimano




Bin halt ein bisschen enttaeuscht. 70 Euro waeren echt OK gewesen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die sind nicht alle perfekt geschmiert. Und haben auch Varianten drin.

ich hab sieben Ryobi Rollen in der hand gehabt und zwei davon waren Gurken, eine mechanisch ausser Gefecht und eine mit rauhem Lauf wie deine. Vielleicht liegts am Geschmier. Ich würde die Rolle umtauschen. Das ist kein Argument für eine andere Rolle. Shimano hat mehr Spiel und verschiedene Metalle im Getriebe usw. Die achten auch drauf dass der Kunde immer bei Laune gehalten wird. Aber die Ryobis sind hervorragende Rollen- hol dir eine andere.

ich würde ja versuchen zu fetten, zu ölen aber das wäre nicht seriös (keine Garantie auf Erfolg) und  es gibt wie gesagt ne Menge besserer Exemplare


Ansonsten.. Zick nicht rum! #6


Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die sind nicht alle perfekt geschmiert. Und haben auch Varianten drin.
> 
> ich hab sieben Ryobi Rollen in der hand gehabt und zwei davon waren Gurken, eine mechanisch ausser Gefecht und eine mit rauhem Lauf wie deine. Vielleicht liegts am Geschmier. Ich würde die Rolle umtauschen. Das ist kein Argument für eine andere Rolle. Shimano hat mehr Spiel und verschiedene Metalle im Getriebe usw. Die achten auch drauf dass der Kunde immer bei Laune gehalten wird. Aber die Ryobis sind hervorragende Rollen- hol dir eine andere.
> 
> ...



Schon mal auf den Threadtitel geschaut? Wäre schön, wenn der Kram im Arc-Clone-Thread bleibt. So richtig Topic ist das hier nicht.


----------



## Khaane (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man man, jetzt gehts hier schon wieder mit den popeligen Arcs und Co los....
> 
> Leute, dafür gibte eigene Threads - die "Billigheimer" sind in diesem Thread fehl am Platze!



Naja so schlecht sind die High-End Arcs auch nicht, immerhin kann die Red Arc problemlos mit einer Shimano Stella oder Branzino mithalten - Ist nur deutlich günstiger und besser. :#2:


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man man, jetzt gehts hier schon wieder mit den popeligen Arcs und Co los....
> 
> Leute, dafür gibte eigene Threads - die "Billigheimer" sind in diesem Thread fehl am Platze!




das ist nicht der erste Klischee Beitrag von Martin.
Highend ist das oberste Leistungssegment. Punkt


-
-




> Naja so schlecht sind die High-End Arcs auch nicht, immerhin kann die Red Arc problemlos mit einer Shimano Stella oder Branzino mithalten - Ist nur deutlich günstiger und besser.


  auch das ist  ein Klischee Beitrag



machts weiter


----------



## DRU (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Naja so schlecht sind die High-End Arcs auch nicht, immerhin kann die Red Arc problemlos mit einer Shimano Stella oder Branzino mithalten - Ist nur deutlich günstiger und besser. :#2:



Behaltet  Eure Vermutung und Statements diesbezüglich bei Euch und spamt den Tröt doch einfach nicht so zu. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein:q


----------



## DRU (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Highend ist das oberste Leistungssegment. Punkt




Richtig! Arcs sind es sicherlich nicht! Wer was anderes behauptet hat noch nie State of the Art gekurbelt. So einfach ist das.

Wann High-End nun anfängt, darüber wurde sich hier schon oft gedanken gemacht.............aber bei den alten Daiwa Kopien sicherlich nicht:q


----------



## Khaane (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Behaltet  Eure Vermutung und Statements diesbezüglich bei Euch und spamt den Tröt doch einfach nicht so zu. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein:q



Die Red Arc bleibt trotzdem eine gottgleiche Traumrolle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Red Arc bleibt trotzdem eine gottgleiche Traumrolle.



Ist ja auch ne Frage der Perspektive. Je nachdem ob man von ganz oben oder von ganz unten schaut.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Richtig! Arcs sind es sicherlich nicht! Wer was anderes behauptet hat noch nie State of the Art gekurbelt. So einfach ist das.


Mag sein. Dafür gibt es wohl den Be-griff "nach den Sternen", Highend
- da bin ich hier verkehrt, in diesem Sinn, stimmt. Muss mir erst noch ein paar richtig teure Rollen ansehen um da mitreden zu können. Die Funktion verglichen mit den üblichen 200 EuroRollen ist aber ziemlich vergleichbar. Also das ist der Bereich unterhalb des Highend, der Gegensatz. Akzeptiert!


----------



## Zanderzeit (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würdet ihr mir zum Spinnfischen und schleppen auf Hecht, die Redarc 10300 oder 10400 empfehlen? Rute 3 M Shimano Speedmaster 50-100g WG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt 3728993030 Red Arc Theard wieso fragt Ihr immer im High End Theard (Also Rollen der obersten Klasse) nach diesen Roten Kaffeemühlen?

Die Red Arc ist und bleibt kein High End. Du gehst ja auch nicht zu Porsche und fragst nach einem Twingo oder? 

Zanderzeit: Um dir deine Frage zu beantworten, keine von Beiden


----------



## DRU (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würd lieber was verzinktes nehmen, sonst fällt Deine Rolle noch beim Biss in 1000 Teile|smash:


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da sieht man mal wie genervt die Highend Rollenbesitzer von dem Ding sind 

Nimm die 4000er oder sogar 5000er BLUEarc (die ist solider, liegt an der Spulenwicklung), bis du das Geld und das Verlangen nach einer Highend Rolle hast. Zurück zu den Highend Rollen, bin gespannt was der Thread noch bringt

Philipp


----------



## Zanderzeit (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Am Geld haperts auf keinen Fall, nur an dem Verlangen ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Am Geld haperts auf keinen Fall, nur an dem Verlangen ;-)




Ja dann bist du trotzdem leider im falschen Theard. Er heißt nicht "Allgemeiner Spinnrollen Theard" sondern High End und deshalb geht es hier um Rollen alla Stella, Morethan Branzino, Fireblood  und co.

Und nochmal: Ich gehe je auch nicht zu Porsche und frage nach einem Twingo

Sinnfreies gespamme braucht hier keiner....|wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Darf ich denn bei einer Taurus hier mitreden, oder ist die nicht High-End genug ?
Leider kann ich nicht teureres aufweisen, von den Funktionen her würde ich sie schon als High-End einstufen.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Klingt hier Neid durch????:m
> 
> Wer noch keine "Highender" gefischt hat und sich mit Kaffeemühlen a la Red Arc zufrieden gibt, hat in diesem Thread recht wenig mitzureden! Manche Zeitgenossen scheinen aber ihren Frust aber durch sinnfreies Spammen loswerden zu wollen.


Kaffeemühlen a la Redarc? Wie gesagt gibt es einige schlechte (defekte), man muss eine gute erwischen- meine Quote 5 aus 7.  Wenn man das berücksichtigt scheint mir Du hast die Bodenhaftung  verloren. Vielleicht ist das dann  die echte Definition von Highend ..


p.s.: Die Ryobi ist die Corvette unter den Spinnrollen, nicht der Twingo. Und hat meiner Meinnug nach in dem Thread nichts verloren, ihr wollt doch nen eigenen Thread. Kriegt ihr
Gruss
Philipp


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also, ich möchte einfach mal einfach diese Worte aus einem anderen Thread zitieren. 

Selbes Spiel hier.

Rollen mies machen ist absolut legal, allerdings muß man sie dafür erst mal besitzen.


----------



## Slotti (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ WW #6:q

damit wäre der TE hier ja auch mangels Item fehl am Platze.


----------



## DRU (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Großes Kino ich hau mich wech


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Außerdem liegt hier eine geheime Verschwörung einer anonymen "gut&günstig"-Interessengemeinschaft vor! Schlauchilluminaten sind dagegen ja fast harmlos.


----------



## Wheelinger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> High-End-Renkenröllchen mit High-End-RCS-Power-Light-S-Knob (I'ze Factory) ... Ich mag keine T-Knäufe :q
> 
> http://img242.*ih.us/img242/906/cimg2122.jpg




Hi, hab mir das extra Bauteil auf der japanischen Website mal angeschaut. Wofür ist das gut? Leuchtet die Schnur dadurch oder was kann diese Spule mit der Kurbel als "RCS Optional Parts"?


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was is´n nu mit der Taurus. "Erhebt" mich diese Rolle in den kleinen Kreis der "High-Ender" oder hat man da mit Tica nix zu suchen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick hat nur einen anderen Knob und nicht die "Branzino" Tuningteile, was es bringt?
-Optik
-Individualisierung
-Angenehmeres Kurbelgefühl

Ist jetzt die Billigfraktion auf Hexenjagd? Brecht Ihr auch aus Neid Mercedes Sterne ab? 

Die Red Arc ist von einer Corvett soweit entfernt wie George W. Bush vom Friedensnobelpreis


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lasst es doch gut sein...

Einige User, man könnte fast sagen ... (den Schuh kann sich anziehen wer will) sind der Meinung in allen Threads egal wie Off-Topic es ist, Ihre "Meinung" als einzig Wahre vertreten und bestimmte Produkte/Einstellungen niedermachen zu müssen. |krach:

Ergebnis sind dann geschlossene (z.B. Harrison-Thread) oder zugespammte und sinnentleerte Threads (z.B. HE-Ruten, HE-Rollen, Zinkgussgetriebe etc). Das was man an Information, Erfahrungen und Meinungen von allen Seiten hätte beitragen können ist dann wertlos, und das Hauen und Stechen beginnt. |splat2:

Schade, weil dann eben mit der Zeit die Leute mit Ahnung, die am besten auch wirklich verschiedenes Gerät haben und damit angeln gehen, einfach keinen Bock mehr haben sich ständig anfeinden zu lassen und nicht mehr posten, und dann nurnoch die Leute zu Wort kommen die sich vorstellen können , das ein Gerät diese oder jene Eigenschaft hat. Extrapolieren kann klappen, aber dazu braucht man erstmal eine breite praktische Datenbasis - ohne Leute die wirklich angeln gehen ist das schwer. |kopfkrat

Jede Meinung ist wichtig und interessant, und egal wie weit weg von meiner die dann ist lese ich gerne andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Aber wenn ich von etwas keine Ahnung habe, dann schreibe ich nicht in den entsprechenden Threads. Natürlich kann ich im BigGame-Bereich schreiben was ich glaube wie sich ein Thun im Drill verhält oder das Marlin auch auf Mais zu fangen ist, aber wenn ich keine Ahnung habe ist es besser, sich an den schon oft zitierten kleinen Pinguin zu halten. |sagnix

Nur meine Meinung, irgendwann ist es eben auch mal gut...

Es ist mir egal was andere User für Tackle haben, jeder soll mit dem glücklich sein was er hat. Aber eben auch andere mit dem glücklich sein lassen was sie haben... 

Aber man will ja auch mal was neues, und dann kommen Fragen auf. Was liegt näher, als im AB nachzufragen? Und dann kommen die wildesten Empfehlungen... Wenn ich hier Tackle-Tips gebe dann nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, und nur für Gerät das ich entweder selber habe oder schon beim Fischen selber in der Hand hatte. Das gehört für mich dazu, weil sonst andere Leute Geld für etwas ausgeben, das ich zwar empfehle, aber ich selber nicht beurteilen kann. Das gefällt mir nicht...  #d

Ich gebe Tips um anderen zu helfen, damit sie anhand meiner bereits gemachten Erfahrungen besser abschätzen können ob das Gerät für sie auch taugen kann. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger erhoffe ich mir auch von anderen Leuten die auf meine Fragen antworten. Wenn Leute Gerätschaften vom HörenSagen empfehlen, bekomme ich gelinde gesagt das :v

Das hat nix mit einer sachlichen Diskussion zu tun, denn die ist jederzeit gerne willkommen und bringt wohl alle weiter! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> was is´n nu mit der Taurus. "Erhebt" mich diese Rolle in den kleinen Kreis der "High-Ender" oder hat man da mit Tica nix zu suchen ?



Muss mal blöd fragen weil ich die Rollen nicht kenne: Deutsche ebay-Händler geben die 3000er-Rolle mit >500g an, ist das richtig? |uhoh:


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

NEIN !
Taurus 2000: 260 gr.
Taurus 3000: 420 gr.
Taurus 4000: 430 gr.
Taurus 5000: 604 gr.

Ist nicht die leichteste (2000er mal ausgenommen !) aber hat dafür extrem viel Power. Eine 3000er Taurus ist von der "Power" eher mit einer 5000er Shimano zu vergleichen ist dabei aber sehr kompakt von der Bauweise.
Die 2000er Taurus kann man schon fast mit einer 4000er XYZ vergleichen.
Von den sonstigen Eigenschaften spielt sie in meinen Augen schon in der High-Ender Klasse.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



JackDaniels78 schrieb:


> ..., weil die Arcs ja laut einigen Membern hier als 'Fast High End' bezeichnen.


 
Meint "Fast" jetzt sehr schnell oder beinahe?


----------



## JackDaniels78 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte das Thema ja gestern angerissen und war nicht auf so eine Grundsatzdiskussion vorbereitet. Ich habe was zur Ryobi hier reingeschrieben, weil die Arcs ja laut einigen Membern hier als 'Fast High End' bezeichnet werden. Daher war meine Hoffnung eine neue hochwertige Rolle mal für unter 100 Euro zu erstehen. Leider wurde ich enttäuscht. Kratziger Lauf. Ich spar jetzt nen Monat länger und dann wird es was aus dem oberen Shimanosegment. 

Seit doch froh und seht euch betstätigt das die Arcs hier einfach nicht reingehören. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. 

Ansonsten ist der Begriff HighEnd bei Angelrollen meiner Meinung nach nicht zu gebrauchen:

Seit doch froh und seht euch betstätigt das die Arcs hier einfach nicht reingehören. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@JackDaniel78

unter bzw. um die 100,- € solltest du dir mal die Sorön anschauen. Von kratzigen Lauf kann ich nun wirklich nix, aber auch garnix berichten. In meinen Augen derzeit das beste füre 100,- € was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das spannende ist ja das eben viele Leute die Arc ausprobiert haben (ich auch) und eben feststellen mussten das es da noch einen erheblichen Unterschied gibt. Dazu muss man aber eben auch die HE-Rollen, mit denen man so vollmundig vergleicht, auch mal gefischt haben...

Meinst Du ernsthaft wenn ich eine Rolle für 100€ kaufen könnte die genausogut ist (in den Anforderungsmerkmalen die mich interessieren) wie eine für 500€, das ich dann nicht die billigere nehmen würde? So dumm kann doch keiner sein...

Für den Preis ist die Arc ja eben auch eine gute Rolle, aber es gibt eben auch noch ein bisschen was drüber...


----------



## JackDaniels78 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @JackDaniel78
> 
> unter bzw. um die 100,- € solltest du dir mal die Sorön anschauen. Von kratzigen Lauf kann ich nun wirklich nix, aber auch garnix berichten. In meinen Augen derzeit das beste füre 100,- € was der Markt hergibt.




Wormshaft oder Excenter? Excenter wäre mir fürs jiggen lieber. Ein Einsteiger hört sich aber auch gerne anderer Meinungen an.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> NEIN !
> Taurus 2000: 260 gr.
> Taurus 3000: 420 gr.
> Taurus 4000: 430 gr.
> ...



OK, dann sind die Angaben hier wohl falsch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tica-Taurus-TP-S...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

(War der erste Treffer bei ebay?)

Größe also etwa wie bei Daiwa?


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Excenter


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Excenter, aber durchaus perfekte Schnurverlegung


----------



## Slotti (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ JackDaniels78

wo liegt deine Schmerzgrenze? 

Die Rolle soll zum jiggen im Fließgewässer sein?

Gibt viele Möglichkeiten eine recht gute und günstige Excenterrolle (DigiGear) ist die US Exceler (entspricht bis auf den Bügel der deutschen Exceler Plus) Ist inkl. Versand und Steuern für locker unter € 100,- zu bekommen. 

gute Rolle mit guter Schnurverlegung allerdings Gehäuse und Rotor aus Plaste.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das spannende ist ja das eben viele Leute die Arc ausprobiert haben (ich auch) und eben feststellen mussten das es da noch einen erheblichen Unterschied gibt. Dazu muss man aber eben auch die HE-Rollen, mit denen man so vollmundig vergleicht, auch mal gefischt haben...
> 
> Meinst Du ernsthaft wenn ich eine Rolle für 100€ kaufen könnte die genausogut ist (in den Anforderungsmerkmalen die mich interessieren) wie eine für 500€, das ich dann nicht die billigere nehmen würde? So dumm kann doch keiner sein...



|good:|good:|good:

Das fällt eben gerne unter'n Tisch.


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sagen wir´s mal so, die 3000er wirst du mit europäischen Süßwasserfischen (Welse Ü200 cm auf Dauer) nicht annähernd auslasten. 
Und auch bei den heimischen Küstenfischen sehe ich keine ernsthaften Gegner.
Selbst die 2000er reicht für das meiste vollkommen aus und ist durch das geringer Gewicht sehr universell einsetzbar.
Man muß mit der Rolle mal ein paar große Fische gedrillt haben, dann weißt du was ich meine. Im Vergleich schneidet da selbst die Cabo deutlich schlechter ab (die ich auch selbst fische!). Bisher habe ich sonst noch nix gefischt was einem so ein Gefühl von "Power" vermittelt.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ JackDaniels78
> 
> wo liegt deine Schmerzgrenze?
> 
> ...



150 Euro sollte sie maximal kosten. Abu Sorön, mmh die gibt es irgendwo als Aboprämie. Nagut dann nehme ich die, hab schon viel gutes gehört. Will ja bald an den Rhein. Ne Exceler habe ich schon in einer kleineren Größe. Bin sehr zufrieden, aber hole mir lieber mal was neues. So vielen Dank an alle. Ihr könnt euch wieder den 'richtigen' HighEnd Rollen widmen. Meine Kaufentschedung ist gefallen. Applause raus - Sorön rein :k


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> sagen wir´s mal so, die 3000er wirst du mit europäischen Süßwasserfischen (Welse Ü200 cm auf Dauer) nicht annähernd auslasten.
> Und auch bei den heimischen Küstenfischen sehe ich keine ernsthaften Gegner.
> Selbst die 2000er reicht für das meiste vollkommen aus und ist durch das geringer Gewicht sehr universell einsetzbar.
> Man muß mit der Rolle mal ein paar große Fische gedrillt haben, dann weißt du was ich meine. Im Vergleich schneidet da selbst die Cabo deutlich schlechter ab (die ich auch selbst fische!). Bisher habe ich sonst noch nix gefischt was einem so ein Gefühl von "Power" vermittelt.




Kann ich grundsätzilch mal auch unterschreiben :m .... allerdings seh ich die 2000er-Größe nicht als "universell einsetzbar" an.

Grund dafür ist, daß die 2000er (ist ja praktisch gleich groß wie die 1000er) von der Größe einer 1500er-Shimano entspricht und dadurch natürlich eine sehr kleine Spule hat.

Schnur geht natürlich genug drauf, allerdings ist durch die "kleine Spule" die Wicklung dann schon sehr "eng". Insbesondere wenn man dann z.B. auch mal mit Mono fischt, kringelt sich die Schnur dann ziemlich schnell und muss öfters ausgetauscht werden.

Ich selbst habe übrigens die Taurus 2000er, 4000er und 6000er, darum denke ich, daß ich dazu auch was sagen kann 

Die 2.000er nutz ich übrigens meist zum Forellen-Angeln ***LACH*** Irgendwie dann doch unfair ... :q 

Die 4000er ist mir persönlich für die meisten Angelarten hier zu schwer (außer vielleicht zum Wallerspinnen, was bei hier im Süden aber nicht so wirklich erfolgreich ist). Aber die Bremse putzt hier definitiv kein Fisch 

Die 6000er nutz ich hauptsächlich in den USA und konnte damit schon einige Fische (hauptsächlich Haie) bis 70/80kg ohne Probleme drillen !

Jetzt muss ich aber bei der 6.000er ´ne Grundwartung/Schmierung machen, da sie -nach 4 harten Ami-Jahren à ca. 3-4 Wochen p.a.- jetzt doch mal nach Fett schreit :q


Ich würde die Taurus aber jetzt trotzdem nur bedingt als "High-End-Rolle" bezeichnen. 

Nach meiner Meinung eher eine "UNKAPUTTBARE" Arbeitsrolle, die allerdings wunderschön aussieht und auch sauber läuft (vor allem mit der Bremse schlechthin.

Wenn die Taurus eine High-End-Rolle ist, dann würde ich sagen, daß es eine High-End-Salzwasser-Rolle ist....


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*High-End-Spinrolle- für High End Anforderungen*

ich such eine solche Highend Rolle, allerdings eine die auch die Kraft aus dem Getriebe entwickelt.
 Im Fluss kann sich ein grösserer Wels in der Strömung hängen lassen und wie  bekommt man da wieder Schnur auf die Rolle?? Vor allem mit einer schwachbrüstigen Rute, da ist nicht viel mit Pumpen zu machen. Gibt es da eine Rolle die besonders in Frage käme? Eine Rolle die trotz kompakter Grösse (3000-4000er Shimano) eine nicht hohe Übersetzung hat, und ein ausgesprochen robustes Getriebe. 


Mir sind zwei Fälle bekannt wo es so gelaufen istr, Schnur verloren, nicht wieder gewonnen, Schnur verloren.... peng. Die Bremse ist nicht die letzte Bastion, und grosse Fische im Fluss..

Was ist meine Rolle?


 Philipp


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Twin Power 5000PG, Shimano Stella 5000 FA oder SW, Daiwa Certate 4000


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich würde da defintiv der Taurus das Vertrauen ausschenken. Mehr Kraft wirst du kaum bekommen.
Evtl. noch die Certate, aber da habe ich keine pers. Erfahrungen.


----------



## biX (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Angel und Rolle müssen zusammen passen. Wenn man eine völlig unterdemensionierte Rute hat nützt auch die beste Rolle nichts, da man keinen Druck aufbauen kann. Wie will man denn so den Fisch gegen die Strömung pumpen ?
MfG


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kann bei der Taurus aus folgender Erfahrung sprechen:
2 gute Dorsche Ü70 bei ordentlicher Drift aus 25 m. Wenn man wollte könnte man die beiden "hochkurbeln" als hänge am anderen Ende ein Rotauge von 20 cm. Das ist schon ein erstaunliches Drillgefühl. Wie gesagt selbst eine Cabo (eine auch nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle) kann der Taurus nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen.
Und von der Bremse, die ist über alles erhaben. Da würde dir auch die 3000/4000 er reichen. Die wiegen dann auch nicht mehr als die 5000er Shimano´s.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Kann ich grundsätzilch mal auch unterschreiben :m .... allerdings seh ich die 2000er-Größe nicht als "universell einsetzbar" an.
> 
> Grund dafür ist, daß die 2000er (ist ja praktisch gleich groß wie die 1000er) von der Größe einer 1500er-Shimano entspricht und dadurch natürlich eine sehr kleine Spule hat.



Interessante Info. Dann ist die Rolle also z.B. zum leichten Hechtfischen keine Alternative für z.B. Daiwarollen der Größe 2000 / 2500, richtig?


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> z.B. zum leichten Hechtfischen keine Alternative für z.B. Daiwarollen der Größe 2000 / 2500, richtig?



Mein lieber Stefan, das kannst du ja wohl mal voll knicken, jeder etwas bessere Esox zerdeppert dir so ein Barschgeschirr schon beim Anbiss. Frag mal lieber jemand, der sich damit auskennt.

^^


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Angel und Rolle müssen zusammen passen. Wenn man eine völlig unterdemensionierte Rute hat nützt auch die beste Rolle nichts, da man keinen Druck aufbauen kann. Wie will man denn so den Fisch gegen die Strömung pumpen ?
> MfG


da ist das Problem. Ich wollte schon eine normale Spinnrute nehmen wenn ich auf Rapfen oder Barsch gehe.
Das Getriebe muss also soviel Kraft wie möglich aufbringen können, für diesen Extremfall und das von der Rute her in jedem Fall mangelhafte Pumpen.
 Es geht nicht um 5000er Rollengrösse, eigentlich um 3000er. Ich fische schon eine 4000er Shimano weil die nicht schwer sind. Aber das Getriebe, mit "Untersetzung" und hoher Belastbarkeit wär gut. Stationärrollen sind schon unpraktische Konstruktionen... ; )


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

z.B die Daiwa Morethan Branzino, wenn wir schon im HE-Trööt sind...


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Interessante Info. Dann ist die Rolle also z.B. zum leichten Hechtfischen keine Alternative für z.B. Daiwarollen der Größe 2000 / 2500, richtig?



Hab doch oben geschrieben, daß die 1000er und 2000er Taurus-Teile ungefähr die Größe haben wie eine 1500er Shimano.

--> Das ist also entsprechend einer 1.250er  Daiwa-Größe !

Kraftmäßig reicht die locker aus ... mir persönlich wäre sie aber etwas "zu klein". Aber gehen würde es schon.

Ich hab zwar eine 2000er, aber irgendwie ist mir die Taurus in dieser Größe einerseits "zu klein", dafür aber "zu schwer" ... auch wenn sie extrem kräftig ist. 

--> Größe/Gewicht/Kraftverhältnis paßt für mich persönlich nicht so ganz....wobei ... was heißt denn für Dich "zum leichten Hechtfischen" ?!? |kopfkrat

Immerhin wiegt die 2000er ja auch schon ca. 260Gramm !!! So richtig "leicht" ist das auch nicht, oder ?



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mein lieber Stefan, das kannst du ja wohl mal voll knicken, jeder etwas bessere Esox zerdeppert dir so ein Barschgeschirr schon beim Anbiss. Frag mal lieber jemand, der sich damit auskennt.
> 
> ^^



?!?!?!? |kopfkrat;+

Darf Stefan mich nicht fragen oder meinst Du mit dem "nicht auskennen" mich ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Darf Stefan mich nicht fragen oder meinst Du mit dem "nicht auskennen" mich ?



Naja, ich meine weil Stefan grundsätzlich überhaupt in Erwägung zieht mit solchen Spielzeugrollengrößen auf einen der kampfstärksten Raubfische überhaupt loszuziehen.

Einschlägige Fachleute raten dringend davon ab. Außerdem kenne ich Stefan und weiß, daß er mehr so der "Kleinfisch-Driller" ist.

Hatte aber nix mit Dir zu tun!


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> .... auf einen der kampfstärksten Raubfische überhaupt loszuziehen.



Du meinst damit aber nicht wirklich den Hecht, oder ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber selbstverständlich!

oder willst du sagen deine Wahoos können mehr?! Man fängt sogar Thune mit der Stippangel...
Weiß auch nicht, was an den ganzen Tropensalzwasserfischen so toll sein soll, den Drill erledigt zu 99% der Bootsführer, ansonsten können die doch nix, außer viell. schnell schwimmen. |rolleyes Auf die Beschleunigung kommt es an! Ein einigermaßen guter Hecht schlägt in die Schnur ein, wie wenn man mit ner Baseballkeule saftig reintrümmert. Da hat's schon manchen Angler aus dem Boot geworfen! Die Bremsscheiben kann man nach einem solche Fisch sowieso wegschmeissen, egal welche Rolle. Als Hechtangler hat man immer 1-2 Sätze E-Scheiben dabei. Jedenfalls glaube ich das.



/ Achtung Ironie.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hab doch oben geschrieben, daß die 1000er und 2000er Taurus-Teile ungefähr die Größe haben wie eine 1500er Shimano.
> 
> --> Das ist also entsprechend einer 1.250er  Daiwa-Größe !
> 
> ...




Deswegen hatte ich ja nochmal nachgefragt. Ich persönlich fische auf Hecht meist 3000er Daiwas, zum leichteren Fischen mit für Hechten eher kleinen Ködern und z.B. leichten Löffelblinkern fische ich 2000er oder 2500er Daiwas. Kleiner wäre mir aber nichts, die Spulengröße sagt mir da nicht so zu. Wenn die Tica als 2000er eher 1500 Shimano-Size hat ist das Teil ja elend schwer? OK, dann kommt das nicht in Frage, in der Größe fische ich andere Rollen, da geht es um UL-Kombos, was Gewicht für mich vorrangig vor Massivität macht.

Die 3000er Tica wäre dann wohl eher passend für meinen Einsatzzweck (2500 gibts ja nicht, oder?), wiegt aber fast das doppelte der momentan eingesetzten Spinnrolle. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock drauf, das die Rolle schon mehr wiegt als meine gesamte aktuelle schwere Spinn-Kombo, die schon wirklich massiv ist und auch schon einiges an wirklich schweren Fischen locker bezwungen hat. OK, da kostet die Rolle auch ein bisschen mehr, aber dafür sind wir ja im passenden Thread... :m


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> / Achtung Ironie.



Grade noch gesehen ... wollte schon loslegen :q :q :q



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kleiner wäre mir aber nichts, die Spulengröße sagt mir da nicht so zu. Wenn die Tica als 2000er eher 1500 Shimano-Size hat ist das Teil ja elend schwer? OK, dann kommt das nicht in Frage, ....
> 
> 
> ...wiegt aber fast das doppelte der momentan eingesetzten Spinnrolle. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock drauf, das die Rolle schon mehr wiegt als meine gesamte aktuelle schwere Spinn-Kombo...



Sag ich doch 

Tica Taurus im Süßwasser geht nur, wenn man(n) auch mit schwerem Tackle keinerlei "Probleme" hat, täglich damit 10 h zu werfen 

Bzw. die 3000er/4000er Größe dann zum Wallerspinnen ... datt paßt ! :m

Ansonsten --> (fast) unkaputtbare SALZWASSER-ROLLE für kampfstärkste Fische !!!

*Meine Branzino würde ich dahingegen z.B. NIEMALS (!!!) ans Salzwasser nehmen !!! * Selbst beim Bodden-Angeln würde ich sie nicht mitnehmen ... da nehm ich dann meine relativ leichte, STABILE und salzwassertauglichere TwinPower 4000 FC (!!! trotz Zink !!! ***LOL***).

Für Dich wäre doch dann diese Rolle hier etwas ... seeehr leicht, hat nen wunderbaren Lauf, Wicklung, etc. und ist trotzdem salzwassertauglich ! KLICK MICH und es geht zur neuen Daiwa Fuego (Zaion) ! 

*In der 2.500er-Größe wiegt die gerademal sensationelle 218 Grämmer !!!*

Die "alte" Version (noch nicht salzwassertauglich) hab ich letztes Jahr einem Freund mitgebracht ... wirklich klasse ! Hat auch schon ca. 15 Bodden-Hechtangeltage erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht mit einige Meterhechten bis 1,18m.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, dann ist klar das die Tica *für mich* ausscheidet!

Die Branze hatte bei mir bisher keine Probleme mit Brackwasser, allerdings habe ich sie nicht untergetaucht und am Ende des Tages (wie alle anderen Rollen natürlich auch) in Süßwasser abgespült.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2009)

*morethan branzino*

http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/viewtopic.php?t=26346

kannst dir das ja mal durchlesen, ich bin an der nicht interessiert, weil ich  kein Salzwasserangler bin  und ich für meine Zwecke wohl eher auf eine kleine Multi oder eine Rolle mit niedriger Übersetzung gehen werde.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Bilder sind bekannt Bibelmann.

Hier gab es auch mal so einen Fall. Da hat einer seine Infinity in den Ostseespülsaum geworfen und war anschließend "fucking shocked," dass der eindringende Sand und das Salzwasser unglaublicherweise den sanften Lauf beeinträchtigten.

Seit dem ist die Infinity als schwächliches leicht kaputt zu machendes Edelröllchen landauf und landab bekannt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist aber auch interessant:



> *The only time I've had such an issue was with a Tica reel* when fishing from the shore. A big wave hit me, I fell down and the reel went underwater for few seconds. I washed it, opened it and put anticorrosion grease inside, but it corroded anyways. I accept that in a $60 reel, but not in a reel 10 times more expensive!


Quelle: http://www.tackletour.net/T3Forum/

Man merkt: Rollen tunken ist immer schlecht, egal Welche.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ja Kai die gute Tica. 100% Korrosionsbeständig. Wird die nicht von Ockert vertrieben? Wenn dass die gleiche Qualität ist wie bei den Sportexruten, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Bibbelmann: Meinst Du mich? Wenn ja, was wolltest Du mir damit sagen?
Das ist der wohl einzige dokumentierte Fall in dem es Probleme gab, die Rolle wurde anstandslos umgetauscht.

Hast Du die Rolle schon mal gefischt? Ich vermute einfach mal nein...

Bisher hat meine 12 Fische >1,20 gelandet und läuft wie am ersten Tag, weitere Anforderungen habe ich was die Haltbarkeit angeht nicht. Für Harzhechte mag das zu wenig sein, für meinen  Bedarf ist das ausreichend. 

Aber wie schon gesagt: Kauf Dir doch einfach eine andere Rolle wenn Du die besser findest, das stört sicher niemanden. #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls mal jemand einen Blick auf die Schnurverlegung der Tica werfen möchte...

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rollen/tica-angelrollen/tica-taurus-tp-s.htm

Da das aus einem Werbefilm ist, werden die die Verlegung wohl nicht absichtlich so schlecht gemacht haben.


----------



## Khaane (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja sooo schlecht ist die Schnurverlegung im Film auch nicht, im Allgemeinen ist die Wicklung der Taurus völlig in Ordnung, setzt sich weder im Positivem noch Negativem von einer *SHIMANO* Stradic ab.

Ob die Toprollen von Shimano jetzt eine bessere Schnurwicklung vorzuweisen haben, weiss ich nicht, die von den teureren Daiwas ist etwas besser, wobei das in der Praxis keine Rolle spielt.

Ein Manko der Rolle ist ihr hohes Eigengewicht, dafür hat sie letztendlich aber ordentlich Power und bietet für 140 € sehr viel Rolle.

Der Rollenkörper besteht komplett aus Alu, auch die Bügelaufnahmen. Das Getriebe ist komplett aus Edelstahl und Messing, alles gefräst, kein Guss. (kein Alu oder gar Zink)

Die Robustheit hat wie bereits erwähnt einen Gewichtstribut, fürs normale Spinnangeln auf Hecht & Co. ist die 3000er Taurus sicher überrobust und zu schwer.
Aus diesem Grund kommt die Rolle bei mir auch viel zu selten zum Einsatz. :c

Ich persönlich habe aber einen perfekten Einsatzzweck für die Rolle gefunden und zwar für das Kutterangeln auf Dorsch und insbesondere Makrele ist die Rolle wie geschaffen.

Auch für das "Hieven" der Makrelen auf eine Hafenkaimauer, eignet sich die Taurus exzellent. :m

Für diese Einsatzzwecke muss man schon mindestens zu einer 5000er Shimano greifen, wie sich die 200 € Twinpower FC mit ihrem Qualitätsgetriebe und Hybridgehäuse im Dauereinsatz schlägt, soll jeder selbst herausfinden. |rolleyes

Im Süßwasser schlägt die TP-FC die Taurus, aber sobald es schwerer zugeht, kann die Taurus punkten.


----------



## Khaane (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Vergleich ein paar sehr schöne Fotos einer gleich teuren Shimano Twinpower FC - Man beachte das Kunststoff-Alugehäuse und das schöne Kunststoffritzel. 

Wie gesagt es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck drauf an - Fürs wirklich schwere Fischen, muss man bei Shimano viel Geld für eine Twinpower SW oder Stella SW ausgeben.

Die Taurus ist ja nicht umsonst so beliebt bei den Big-Game Anglern in Malaysia oder Indonesien.












Quelle: http://daily-fishing.ru/images/cms/pages/tp5.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Robustheit hat wie bereits erwähnt einen Gewichtstribut, fürs normale Spinnangeln auf Hecht & Co. ist die 3000er Taurus sicher überrobust und zu schwer.
> Aus diesem Grund kommt die Rolle bei mir auch viel zu selten zum Einsatz. :c
> 
> Ich persönlich habe aber einen perfekten Einsatzzweck für die Rolle gefunden und zwar für das Kutterangeln auf Dorsch und insbesondere Makrele ist die Rolle wie geschaffen.
> ...



Prima, da wirst Du im Spinnrollenthread sicher mit einem Bergekran überzeugen...

"Viel Rolle" bekommt man wirklich - rein gewichtsmässig würde mir die Hälfte aber auch reichen... :m



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Taurus ist ja nicht umsonst so beliebt bei den Big-Game Anglern in Malaysia oder Indonesien.



Aber nicht wenn die Spinnfischen wollen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Naja sooo schlecht ist die Schnurverlegung im Film auch nicht, im Allgemeinen ist die Wicklung der Taurus völlig in Ordnung, setzt sich weder im Positivem noch Negativem von einer *SHIMANO* Stradic ab.
> 
> Ob die Toprollen von Shimano jetzt eine bessere Schnurwicklung vorzuweisen haben, weiss ich nicht, die von den teureren Daiwas ist etwas besser, wobei das in der Praxis keine Rolle spielt.



Doch, sie ist schlecht. Erst ab einer bestimmten Schnurstärke wird vernünftig gewickelt. Wie man leicht sehen kann, wird in dem Video ein echtes Ankerseil verwendet. Was die Rolle mit dünnsten Thermofusionsschnüren macht, das kann man sich leicht ausmalen.



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe aber einen perfekten Einsatzzweck für die Rolle gefunden und zwar für das Kutterangeln auf Dorsch und insbesondere Makrele ist die Rolle wie geschaffen.
> 
> Auch für das "Hieven" der Makrelen auf eine Hafenkaimauer, eignet sich die Taurus exzellent. :m



Hast du mal auf das Thema dieses Threads geschaut? Ich vermute nicht, denn ansonsten wäre nicht zu verstehen, warum du hier irgendetwas von dieser Rolle postest. 
Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=16

Genau hier liegst du mit deiner Rolle richtig.

Deine Fotos sind ja nett anzuschauen, aber in diesem Thread geht es um Spinnrollen. Genau genommen sogar um technisch anspruchsvolle und je nach Einsatzzweck hochdifferenzierte Rollen. Die TP gehört hier eigentlich auch nicht rein. 
Auf dem amerikanischen und noch viel mehr auf dem japanischen Markt gibt es entsprechend verschiedener Angelarten/Fischarten sehr stark ausdifferenzierte Rollenmodelle. Wenn man sich allein die Stella/TP JP-Clones im 2500er-Bereich anschaut, - Cardiff, TP MG, Sephia etc - dann wundert man sich nur. Die Rollen unterscheiden sich in Getriebe, Übersetzung, Bodymaterial und genau über sowas diskutieren wir hier. Über kleine bis mittelgroße hochspezialisierte *SPINN*rollen und ihre Einsatzmöglichkeiten in unseren Gewässern.

Dabei wäre es schön, wenn man das ein wenig in Ruhe tun könnte, ohne dabei ständig durch irgendwelche abgekupferten, qualitativ minderwertigen Kopien oder riesigen Messinggetriebe-Vollmetall-Angelkränen belästigt zu werden. Das stört einfach den Lesefluß.

Sicherlich sind auch Rollen wie die Dogfight oder die großen Stella, Certate & Co in diesem Thread interessant, aber Kutterangeln auf Dorsch und Makrele ist definitiv woanders. Möglicherweise wirst du im Big-Game-Forum damit was, ich habe gehört, das es dort jetzt einen Unterbereich geben soll, der da heißt, "Raubfische des Harz - Rollen, Ruten, Sprengringe."

Hier bist du falsch und deine Bildchen interessieren keinen.


----------



## Khaane (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, ich habe mit der Taurus-Diskussion nicht angefangen, sondern nur die Vor- und Nachteile erläutert, sicher ist es keine optimale  Rolle für das Süßwasserspinnfischen, aber in ihrem Einsatzzweck gehört sie sicherlich mit in den High-End Bereich. 

Auf Wunsch kann ich aus Spaß mal eine 8lb PP aufziehen oder wahlweise ne 0,20er Mono - Ich denke, dass die Taurus das problemlos mitmacht.

Aber wer fischt ne 3000er Taurus bitte mit Mono <0,25mm Mono oder 10lb Geflecht?

Wobei ist die Antares XT (Grusel|rolleyes) keine Thermofusionsschnur?




sundvogel schrieb:


> Doch, sie ist schlecht. Erst ab einer bestimmten Schnurstärke wird vernünftig gewickelt. Wie man leicht sehen kann, wird in dem Video ein echtes Ankerseil verwendet. Was die Rolle mit dünnsten Thermofusionsschnüren macht, das kann man sich leicht ausmalen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wobei ist die Antares XT (Grusel|rolleyes) keine Thermofusionsschnur?



Das weiß ich nicht, mit Shimanoschnüren kannste mich jagen. Darum ging es eigentlich auch nicht. Du hast mit deinen Einwänden gegenüber Shimano ja auch teilweise recht. Zum dauerhaften schweren Pilken würde ich auch keine der neueren lowerprice-Schimanskis nehmen, sondern eher auf altbewährtes zurückgreifen. Schwer robust und gut ist, allerdings auch von Shamoni und nicht wirklich High-End. Aber bei Spinnrollen kommt es eben schon darauf an, dass eine 4000er auch eine 10er FL sauber wickelt und den Vergleich hast du ja nun gebracht. Das du bei deinen Angelarten eher auf Kurbelspiel als auf Verlegung achtest, das ist auch klar. Beim Spinnfischen wäre die Verlegung für mich echt wichtig. Darauf das eine Kurbel irgendwie schlackert, da kann ich mich einstellen, aber das ich Wurfweite verliere und meine Schnur bei "meiner" Angelei noch schneller verschleißt, darauf nicht.

Bei meinen Rollen wackelt natürlich auch die Kurbel nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck drauf an - Fürs wirklich schwere Fischen, muss man bei Shimano viel Geld für eine Twinpower SW oder Stella SW ausgeben.


Da geb ich Dir recht, was sie hierzulande z.T so in den 5000er Größen anbieten (Technium z.B) hält dem mittelschweren Salzwasserfischen (Pilker ~80g) auf die Dauer nicht wirklich stand. Das habe ich auch so erfahren.

Davon ab, die Schnurverlegung auf deinem ersten Bild sieht echt nicht schön aus, so ein Wickelbild kriegt man auch mit U-Scheiben nicht in den Griff.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> @Bibbelmann: Meinst Du mich? Wenn ja, was wolltest Du mir damit sagen?



Nein, Stephan, war nicht konkret an Dich gerichtet. Kann ja sonst eine richtig gute Rolle sein.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ich würde da defintiv der Taurus das Vertrauen ausschenken. Mehr Kraft wirst du kaum bekommen.
> Evtl. noch die Certate, aber da habe ich keine pers. Erfahrungen.


Danke, die oder was ganz anderes wird es


----------



## Khaane (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Danke, die oder was ganz anderes wird es



Würde die Certate beim Spinnfischen ganz klar bevorzugen, in Sachen Wurfweite und Laufverhalten liegen zwischen der Taurus und der Certate Welten.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@khaane
mir geht´s wirklich um mechanische Leistungsfähigkeit. Eigentlich bräuchte ich eine niedrige Übersetzung von 1:4 oder dergleichen, wegen schweren Fischen in der Strömung. Dafür kurble ich auch  mal sonst ein bisschen schneller. Hechte dürften  keine grossen Probleme machen,  nur die grossen Welse.


----------



## Khaane (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es primär um Kraft und Robustheit geht, dann wäre die Taurus natürlich deine Wahl.

Obendrauf ist sie mit 140 € sehr günstig - Alternativ würde ne Cardinal 706LX den Job ebenfalls gut erledigen, nur leider ist die Bremse einem ausgewachsenen Wels nicht gewachsen.

Wie schwer darf die Rolle denn sein?


----------



## henningcl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrolle- für High End Anforderungen*

Moin
Wenn du wirklich eine HIghender suchst, dann kommst du um ne Stella oder Saltiga oder Van Staal usw nicht rum.
Wenn du allerdings ne sehr rubuste Rolle mit niedriger Übersetzung und guten Lauf suchst, dann nimm ne Penn Slammer.

grüsse#h



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich such eine solche Highend Rolle, allerdings eine die auch die Kraft aus dem Getriebe entwickelt.
> Im Fluss kann sich ein grösserer Wels in der Strömung hängen lassen und wie  bekommt man da wieder Schnur auf die Rolle?? Vor allem mit einer schwachbrüstigen Rute, da ist nicht viel mit Pumpen zu machen. Gibt es da eine Rolle die besonders in Frage käme? Eine Rolle die trotz kompakter Grösse (3000-4000er Shimano) eine nicht hohe Übersetzung hat, und ein ausgesprochen robustes Getriebe.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es nur danach geht, dass es Robust ist, warum keine Multirolle? Eine 201 Calcutta Conquest (DC) und du hast was perfektes und stabieles.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Multirollen hab ich tatsächlich ein paar da, war mir nur zu umständlich. 
Wenn es keine Rolle gibt die genau das bringt bleib ich eben  im günstigen Bereich 

 Vielleicht findet sich eine made in USA slammer, aber ich denke die Taurus hat noch die Nase vorn,
Stella waer auch nett Ist das eigentlich die Standardantwort im Highend Thread?

Ich suche   was mittelgrosses, lieber nur mit 360-380 Gramm Gewicht,  enorm stabilem Getriebe und einer Übersetzung von nicht viel mehr als 1:4

Gruß#h
Philipp


----------



## henningcl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach was USA Oder China.

Ich hab "angeblich" son China Teil, die dreht richtig gut.
Ich hatte auch ne Robuste Rolle gesucht zum Wallerspinnen, erst dachte ich an die Sargus, da war mir die Übersetzung zu gross, jetzt bin ich glücklich.
Taurus kenn ich nicht, wie sieht es denn da mit der Übersetzung aus....???


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die Taurus hat mit ca. 1:5 bei der 3000er eigentlich eine zu hohe Übersetzung.  Da muss das Getriebe  mehr aushalten. 
Lassen wir erstmal die  Rollen im günstigen Preissegment,
ist ja der Thread in dem es um die Spitzenleistung geht und nicht um die günstigen Rollen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen heissen Tip für Leute die auch mal bereit sind mehr zu kurbeln 

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Könnt ihr eure Diskussion um Taurus, Sargus oder Slammer nicht woanders abhalten?

Das ist einfach Off-Topic. Ihr redet doch in nem Porsche 911er-Forum auch nicht über den Lanz Bulldog, oder? :r

Wer so ne Rolle sucht kann ja für seine Suchanfrage nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja, nur weil ´ne Taurus ein biss´l schwer ist heißt es nicht das sie hier nicht herein gehört. Oder heißt der Threas "High-End-(Light bis Medium)SPinnrollen-Diskussionsthread? Eine Taurus ist durchaus eine High-End Spinnrolle, ich denke da nur mal an dauerhaft größere Köder zum expliziten Fangen von grßen Hechten beispielsweise im Bodden. 
Und ´ne Tarus mit ner Sargus zu vergleichen, dann kann ich auch gleich ne Arc mit ner Fireblood vergleichen.
Man seit ihr hier abgehoben. Würde auf der Tica Shimano draufstehen dürfte man hier natürlich posten. 
Großkotziges Gelaber.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Großkotziges Gelaber.



Jep, da gebe ich dir recht. Wobei das natürlich irgendwo auch ne Entstehungsgeschichte hat und vieles ist hier leider nicht mehr inhaltlich, sondern im Wesentlichen polemisch, wobei ich mir gerade fett an die eigene Nase fasse.

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich hatte kürzlich mal ein günstiges Angebot für eine "Evergreen Opus 1 Nero" gefunden und da ich gerade Stella und Sephia vertickt hatte, war ich in einem kurzen Anfall von Wahnsinn nicht weit weg davon den "Kaufen-Button!" zu drücken.

Hat jemand das Ding mal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat nix mit großkotzigen Gelaber zutun, aber alleine das Gewicht wird schon von den meisten "Hai-End-Rollen" unterboten, schon mal das erste Indiz das es kein High-End ist

Will auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen, da ich keine Tica Taurus habe. Hier darf auch gerne über schwerere Spinnrollen diskutiert werden, aber dann auch bitte High-End aller Twinpower PG,Van Staal, Stella SW/FA, Saltiga Z etc. Ich glaube aber das, solche Rollen dann auch eher von den Welsanglern in entsprechenden Theards oder auch Meeresanglern intern diskutiert werden.

Ich will nie eine Stella mit einer Red Arc vergleichen, weil es kein Vergleich ist, da liegen einfach Welten dazwischen. Der meiste Einspruch kam doch von den Red-Arc-Anglern die meinten eine gut gefettete Red-Arc läuft wie eine Stella....

Sargus, hatte ich vor kurzem in der Hand, will also kein Urteil abgeben, doch der erste Eindruck war, das sie recht stabil wirkte, jedoch rauh lief, und viel zu schwer war.
Wenn ich eine Rolle dieser Größenordnung bräuchte würde ich zu Erprobten Material greifen. Denn wenn man einen paar tausend Euro Trip in die Maldediven etc. plant sollte man auch eine ordentliche Rolle miteinplanen bzw. kaufen können....

Und nun bitte "back to topic"

mfg Flo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> "Evergreen Opus 1 Nero"
> 
> Hat jemand das Ding mal in der Hand gehabt?



Sorry, aber optisch ist die mir nix - obwohl Ms. Casey schon nett ist, aber ohne Rolle würde sie mir besser gefallen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Man seit ihr hier abgehoben. Würde auf der Tica Shimano draufstehen dürfte man hier natürlich posten.
> Großkotziges Gelaber.



Sorry, wenn es so rüberkommt. Ich meinte im Speziellen die Diskussion um Taurus, oder nicht doch etwa Slammer oder Sargus.

Die Sargus hatte ich mal in der Hand. Ohne zu wissen, was sie aushält (sicher Einiges) würde ich so ein Ding um keinen Preis der Welt fischen wollen, egal auf was. Da schüttelt's mich einfach. *Brrrrr*

Zu der Taurus kann ich garnichts sagen, nie gesehen, gekurbelt oder sonstwas. Ob sie hierher gehört oder nicht kann ich daher gar nicht beurteilen. Die Schnurverlegung im Video oder auf Khaane's Bild sieht aber wirklich nicht vom Feinsten aus (aber das ist ja auch  nur EIN Kriterium, genau so wie Leichtbau für mich auch ein Kriterium darstellt. Robustheit aber auch).


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zur Schnurvelegung kann ich nur sagen:
Stroft Typ 4, perfekt gerade (aber wirklich absolut perfekt, besser geht es nicht!)


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, zeig her!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Ganz ohne Polemik. 
Den die Bilder aus dem Video und von Khaane sehen anders aus.
An der Sargus kann man übrigens ganz gut des Pudels Kern erkennen.
Im aktuell veröffentlichten Lesertest der Rute und Rolle hat das Monster eine 1,4 als Note bekommen.
Für mich ist die Rolle unbrauchbar.
Es scheint der Anspruch ist eben doch sehr differenziert.
Daraus entstehen die meisten Probleme in der Diskussion.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es kommt immer so rüber, als wäre hier ne Rolle nix wert, wenn nicht Shimpanso oder Daiwa draufsteht.

Ich würde mich ehrlich freuen, wenn's da auch mal was Anderes gäbe (und das gibt es bestimmt auch), was mich überzeugt. Meine Experimente mit WFT, Quantum und Abu haben sich leider immer als Fehlinvestition herausgestellt... also bin ich leicht vorgeschädigt, aber im großen und Ganzen schon in alle Richtungen offen. #c


----------



## DRU (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Marktführer sind nicht oft ohne Grund Marktführer


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Diskussion um Taurus, Sargus oder Slammer nicht woanders abhalten?
> 
> Das ist einfach Off-Topic. Ihr redet doch in nem Porsche 911er-Forum auch nicht über den Lanz Bulldog, oder? :r


Hallo! ??
in meinem letzten Beitrag, der deinem unmittelbar voranging stand ja drin- wo ist sie, die Highend Rolle, die in den Thread passt und  die diesen Zweck erfüllt?

Das mit Shimano ist schon krass hier im Board, aber ich packe es mal in die Worte eines Freundes der diese Woche an die Rhone faehrt, Dutzende grosse Karpfen zu fangen. Er fischt zwar ne schlechte  Rolle, will sich aber keine ordentliche Rolle sondern gleich die grossen Shimanos zulegen (4 Stück bräuchte er)  weil er ein gebranntes Kind ist und dann endlich abschalten kann


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber optisch ist die mir nix - obwohl Ms. Casey schon nett ist, aber ohne Rolle würde sie mir besser gefallen...



Wirklich ein sehr heisser Feger :q

Die kann sogar mit der Rute umgehen.....







Quelle: http://www.tackletour.com/images2/picopus1nero10.jpg


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Ganz ohne Polemik.
> Den die Bilder aus dem Video und von Khaane sehen anders aus.
> An der Sargus kann man übrigens ganz gut des Pudels Kern erkennen.
> ...



Du meinst die Sargus im R&R Test, oder?

Die Sargus ist für mich nur eine billige Kopie der Cardinal 700/800.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Sargus ist für mich nur eine billige Kopie der Cardinal 700/800.



Oh je, sind die auch so mies? *duckundweg*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo! ??
> in meinem letzten Beitrag, der deinem unmittelbar voranging stand ja drin- wo ist sie, die Highend Rolle, die in den Thread passt und die diesen Zweck erfüllt?



Hi! #h Ja, frag ich mich auch! 



> Das mit Shimano ist schon krass hier im Board, aber ich packe es mal in die Worte eines Freundes der diese Woche an die Rhone faehrt, Dutzende grosse Karpfen zu fangen. Er fischt zwar ne schlechte Rolle, will sich aber keine ordentliche Rolle sondern gleich die grossen Shimanos zulegen (4 Stück bräuchte er) weil er ein gebranntes Kind ist und dann endlich abschalten kann



Vernünftig. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Khaane!

Das hatte ich gestern in der Rute und Rolle gelesen.
Irgendwie ist mir da ein Licht aufgegegangen, woran die ganze Diskussion krankt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte meine Spinnruten damals mit einer Stradic und 3 Red Arcs bestückt. Die Stradic ist ein Arbeitstier und verrichtet nun bei meinem Dad immer noch treue dienste. Von den 3 Arcs ist jetzt noch eine übrige die auch bald den Besitzer wechseln wird. Ich kann dazu nur sagen seit ich die Stella habe, kann ich beruhigt fischen ohne mich irgendwelche Probleme oder einen unsauberen Lauf zu ärgern. Somit hat sich die Investition gelohnt und ich habe Ruhe. Also jeder sollte selber entscheiden ob er High End braucht oder nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja, die Welt wäre ja in Ordnung, wenn so eine Stella denn nicht auch mal über'n Deister gehen könnte...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Damit muss man leben, ist ein Gebrauchswerkzeug und kein Sammlerstück

Wenn jemand eine Rolle fürs Leben will, muss er sich eine Red Arc kaufen, die kann man jede Saison umtauschen


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> die Taurus hat mit ca. 1:5 bei der 3000er eigentlich eine zu hohe Übersetzung.  Da muss das Getriebe  mehr aushalten.
> Lassen wir erstmal die  Rollen im günstigen Preissegment,
> ist ja der Thread in dem es um die Spitzenleistung geht und nicht um die günstigen Rollen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen heissen Tip für Leute die auch mal bereit sind mehr zu kurbeln
> 
> ...



Du musst aber bedenken, dass das Antriebsrad extrem groß dimensioniert ist, desto größer, desto größer auch die Übersetzung, wenn ich dieses kleiner dimensioniere komme ich auf eine Übersetzung von 1:4 ohne das ich irgendeinen Stabilitäts-Vorteil hätte (sofern das Pinion Gear gleich bleibt)


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo,

komisch, die Stradic vom Kumpel ist nach 2-3 jahren immer "auf", die schlackert und wackelt dann wo es nur geht. Aber wie ich schon erwähnte er verkauft sie dann bei ebay und bekommt immer noch erstaunlich viel für die Rolle. Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil von Shimano.
Aktuell würde ich mir erst ab Aspire eine Shimano zulegen. Darunter würde ich immer ehr auf die ABU Sorön zurückgreifen. Die laufen bei mir einfach Sahnemäßig. Schon erstaunlich was man da für 100,- € bekommt. Ich scheine da aber auch 2 richtig gute Exemplare erwischt zu haben 
Wobei, so eine Aspire reißt mich auch schon ein wenig. Mal sehen was die nächste Rolle wird, entweder eine 2000er Taurus oder eine 2500er Aspire.
Am Sonntag haben wir wieder Gemeinschaftsangeln, da gibt es immer Gutscheine als Preise. Nochmal 2 mal den ersten Platz machen, dann habe ich fast eine Aspire als Gutscheine raus . Tica führt der Händler leider nicht :-( .
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wobei, so eine Aspire reißt mich auch schon ein wenig.


 
Die fische ich als 1000er an meiner Barschcombo mit Squirrel und Co. und kleinen Gummis. Sehr schöner Lauf und echt gute, ruckfrei und schön gleichmäßig arbeitende Bremse. Bisher bin ich voll zufrieden. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Urteil nach Ende der Saison aussieht, bin aber sehr zuversichtlich...

PS: Vielleicht lasse ich mich sogar zu einem etwas größeren Modell von Shamoni für mein Zandergeschirr hinreißen, nur zu welchem? TP FC vielleicht?:m


----------



## stichling-hunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Spinnruten damals mit einer Stradic und 3 Red Arcs bestückt. Die Stradic ist ein Arbeitstier und verrichtet nun bei meinem Dad immer noch treue dienste. Von den 3 Arcs ist jetzt noch eine übrige die auch bald den Besitzer wechseln wird. Ich kann dazu nur sagen seit ich die Stella habe, kann ich beruhigt fischen ohne mich irgendwelche Probleme oder einen unsauberen Lauf zu ärgern. Somit hat sich die Investition gelohnt und ich habe Ruhe. Also jeder sollte selber entscheiden ob er High End braucht oder nicht.


Somit scheinst du also 4 Spinnruten zu besitzen und die decken dann womöglich auch noch den Bereich von Barsch/Forelle bis Hecht/lightWels ab?

Schraubst du jetzt eine Stella (in einer einzigen Größe?) etwa immer zwischen den 4 Ruten hin und her?

Frag mich ob dass in diesem Fall wirklich sinnvoll den Angelspaß fördert |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Aspire hatte ich kurze Zeit und muß sagen, dass ich sie sehr stark fand. Ich bin dann relativ schnell an eine Stella gekommen und habe sie daher wieder vertickt. Was mich an der 4000er gestört hat, dass war das recht hohe Gewicht und dieses Altherrendesign. Aber ansonsten top. Das bei der Rolle die Bremse superfein arbeitet ohne KL und so einen Schnickes muß man auch mal erwähnen.

Mittlerweile fische ich im mittelschweren Bereich eine Infinity und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Sie hat mich weit weniger als die Hälfte einer Stella gekostet und wirkt auf mich sehr robust. Bei dem Kurs von ca. 200 € ist das eine Rolle wo Pris und Leistung stimmen.


----------



## drehteufel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fische ich im mittelschweren Bereich eine Infinity und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.


 
Dafür nutze ich meine 2500er Certate, die ich erstmal "verangeln" muss, bevor was Neues ins Haus kommt. Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Infinity und Certate sollen ja vorhanden sein. 

PS: Design-Ansprüche sind bei mir eher gering ausgebildet, deswegen passt das bei der Aspire schon.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> PS: Design-Ansprüche sind bei mir eher gering ausgebildet, deswegen passt das bei der Aspire schon.



Bei mir auch. Allerdings finde ich es schon bemerkenswert, das Shimano die Rolle so lackiert. Ich finde die Aspire top.


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aktuell würde ich mir erst ab Aspire eine Shimano zulegen.



Gibbet Hier recht günstig. 
Meine 4000er hat jetzt jeweils 2 Bodden- und Schärentouren sowie diverse Heimspiele hinter sich. Läuft wie am ersten Tag. #6


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Spinnruten damals mit einer Stradic und 3 Red Arcs bestückt. Die Stradic ist ein Arbeitstier und verrichtet nun bei meinem Dad immer noch treue dienste. Von den 3 Arcs ist jetzt noch eine übrige die auch bald den Besitzer wechseln wird. Ich kann dazu nur sagen seit ich die Stella habe, kann ich beruhigt fischen ohne mich irgendwelche Probleme oder einen unsauberen Lauf zu ärgern. Somit hat sich die Investition gelohnt und ich habe Ruhe. Also jeder sollte selber entscheiden ob er High End braucht oder nicht.



Die Stella ist ne klasse Rolle und hat mit der Red Arc rein garnichts gemeinsam. Die spielen in völlig unterschiedlichen Ligen und die Red Arc hat im High-End-Bereich sicher relativ wenig zu suchen, weil sich High End auch über den Preis definiert. Und der Preis der Red Arc ist ja wohl mal so weit von dem der Stella entfernt, wie wir von der Peta-Gesinnung.
Sollte eine Red Arc der Stella wirklich Konkurrenz machen können, hätten hier einige wirklich einen gewaltigen Fehlkauf getan. Aber egal, die Arc gehört hier nicht her.

Was ich aber anmerken möchte:


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen seit ich die Stella habe, kann ich beruhigt fischen ohne mich irgendwelche Probleme oder einen unsauberen Lauf zu ärgern.



Das ist deine Einstellung und auch die einiger anderer hier im Thread und auch im Zinkdruckguss-Thread, ok.
Aber das das längst nicht die gängige Meinung der breiten Masse ist, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre, müsste die Mehrzahl der Angler an unseren Gewässern beim Angeln gewaltig schlechte Laune bekommen. Eine Stella etc. ist nämlich eher eine Ausnahmeerscheinung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wäre es jetzt einmal möglich diese Diskussion außen vor zu lassen und zwar von dir und auch von Flo und jedem anderen auch? Wäre nett.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Somit scheinst du also 4 Spinnruten zu besitzen und die decken dann womöglich auch noch den Bereich von Barsch/Forelle bis Hecht/lightWels ab?
> 
> Schraubst du jetzt eine Stella (in einer einzigen Größe?) etwa immer zwischen den 4 Ruten hin und her?
> 
> Frag mich ob dass in diesem Fall wirklich sinnvoll den Angelspaß fördert |kopfkrat




Steht das irgendwo?


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo?



Das frag ich mich aber auch, die meisten von uns haben wohl eher >10 Ruten und >10 Rollen 

Mich würde mal der Tacklerekord im Forum interessieren, wir haben bestimmt auch User unter uns, die tatsächlich 20 Kombis oder mehr fischen. :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stelle mittlerweile von Quantität auf Qualität um ist einfach sinniger, aber das tut nichts zur Sache. Wie Uli schon sagte back to topic!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich aber auch, die meisten von uns haben wohl eher >10 Ruten und >10 Rollen



Ich nicht. Ich habe mehr Ruten als Rollen. Natürlich ist es bequemer an jeder Rute eine Rolle zu haben, aber das könnte ich mir mit meinen Rollen garnicht leisten. Angeln kann ich ja sowieso nur mit einer zur Zeit.


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich habe mehr Ruten als Rollen. Natürlich ist es bequemer an jeder Rute eine Rolle zu haben, aber das könnte ich mir mit meinen Rollen garnicht leisten. Angeln kann ich ja sowieso nur mit einer zur Zeit.



Da outet sich der Raubfischangler.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da outet sich der Raubfischangler.



Jep, wobei das manchmal echt suboptimal ist. Der Teufel liegt ja im Detail. Ich fische mit der Infinity eine Größe die gut zu Dorschen passt, aber leider nicht sooo super zu Salzwasser. Mit der 3000erMG habe ich eine Bombenforellenrolle, die Salzwasser abkann, aber nicht so zu Dorschen passt.

Mist was jetzt? Vielleicht noch ne Aspire? An dieser Stelle werde ich wohl mal ein Segment runtergehen und mir noch ne Biomaster oder sowas zulegen.


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da würde sich doch eine Shimano Saragosa oder Saros als 4000/5000er gut machen 

Alternativ eine Sorön STX40 oder Cardinal 704LX, ich weiß....|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö,nö, das ist garnicht das Problem. Auf der TP fische ich ne recht dünne TF-Line, das ist auch in Ordnung so, aber zum konkreten Dorschspinnfischen vom Strand würde ich eine 4000er Größe bevorzugen. Auch mit ner TF-Line, aber eben einer 12er. Das passt dann auch besser zu einer 10`-Rute. Die Saros konnte ich neulich bewundern, die macht echt einen richtig soliden Eindruck, dabei ist sie auch ziemlich fett.


----------



## henningcl (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Marktführer sind nicht oft ohne Grund Marktführer



Genauso wie Microsoft, oder wie ?


----------



## Khaane (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Marktführer ist wohl mit Abstand "Pure-Fishing"


----------



## DRU (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Scherzkekse.......


----------



## stichling-hunter (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo?


schon mal über die Bedeutung dieses Zeichens "?" nachgedacht?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> schon mal über die Bedeutung dieses Zeichens "?" nachgedacht?



Ja darum habe ich es auch benutzt:q


----------



## DRU (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann mich meinen Vorrdnern nur anschliessen, die Aspire macht einen bomben Eindruck, sie hat einen richten satten Lauf!

Da merkt man dann den Unterschied zu unserer hiesgen TP! Ab der Aspire fängt High-End-Spinrolle beim Branchenprimus Shamoni auch wirklich an|wavey:


Uli wie wärs denn mit der Fireblood zum Dorschblinkern, sieht geiler aus als die Opi-Aspire, läuft auf gar keinen Fall schlechter, ist erheblich leichter und ist momentan auch für unter 3 Scheinen zu bekommen........na klopft bzw poltert das Äffchen schon????

Aber für Deine XST ist so eine 4000er ja auch ein bisschen überdimensioniert, oder Du verheitzt dort eben ne günstige verzinkte TP aus Kaki, aber die hat natürlich nicht die gewünschte Winchpower........Gibts ne TiCa in ultra light:q


----------



## dido_43 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Betrifft *Fireblood*. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesen Rollen gemacht. Bin am überlegen, mir eine 2500 und 4000 anzuschaffen, sind ja momentan etwas günstiger zu bekommen. Technisch gesehen bestimmt mit dem Vorgängermodell der Twinpower MG von Shimano Japan verwandt, optisch der Hammer, Design Sephia. Leider noch ohne ARC Spule. Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Uli wie wärs denn mit der Fireblood zum Dorschblinkern, sieht geiler aus als die Opi-Aspire, läuft auf gar keinen Fall schlechter, ist erheblich leichter und ist momentan auch für unter 3 Scheinen zu bekommen........na klopft bzw poltert das Äffchen schon????
> 
> Aber für Deine XST ist so eine 4000er ja auch ein bisschen überdimensioniert, oder Du verheitzt dort eben ne günstige verzinkte TP aus Kaki, aber die hat natürlich nicht die gewünschte Winchpower........Gibts ne TiCa in ultra light:q



Nee viel zu teuer. Mit der XST angel ich nicht gezielt auf Dorsche. Es wird wohl ne Stradic oder sowas werden. Die sind gerade günstig.  Fürs grobe Salzwasserfischen ist die genau richtig. 12er FL drauf und an die Kevspin geschraubt und man hat ne geniale Dorschspinnkombi.


----------



## dido_43 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab noch was vergessen. Wer macht einen neuen Thread auf mit dem *Tietel:* Spinnrollen für den kleinen Geldbeutel! Einige Angelfreunde haben sich den Tietel dieses Threads entweder nicht durchgelesen oder wollen hier nur sinnlos rumlabern. Es geht ausschließlich um High-End Spinnrollen und diese sind nicht aus dem Baumarkt um die Ecke für 70 Scheine zu bekommen! Spro, Zepco, Cormoran und der Rest dieser Made in China, Singapur etc. Hersteller haben hier nun wirklich nichts zu suchen!!!! #d


----------



## dani_carp (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dido_43 schrieb:


> und der Rest dieser Made in China, Singapur etc. Hersteller haben hier nun wirklich nichts zu suchen!!!! #d



das Herstellungsland finde ich eher zweitrangig, solange es die selbe Fertigung und QS ist dürfte es keine Unterschiede geben ob Made in Japan oder Made in Thailand.


----------



## singer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dani_carp schrieb:


> das Herstellungsland finde ich eher zweitrangig, solange es die selbe Fertigung und QS ist dürfte es keine Unterschiede geben ob Made in Japan oder Made in Thailand.


Diese Unterschiede gibt es allerdings sehr häufig und das in allen Bereichen!


----------



## samba43 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja, nur ist die neue Twinpower auch wieder made in Japan...und so ziemlich das schlechteste was mir von Shimano untergekommen ist.


----------



## dani_carp (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



samba43 schrieb:


> Tja, nur ist die neue Twinpower auch wieder made in Japan...und so ziemlich das schlechteste was mir von Shimano untergekommen ist.



meine TP FC kommt aus Malaysia


----------



## Hooked (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

@samba43
darf man fragen wieso bzw. was passiert ist? Alle anderen Besitzer der TP-FC scheinen eigentlich ganz zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> schon mal über die Bedeutung dieses Zeichens "?" nachgedacht?





stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Somit scheinst du also 4 Spinnruten zu besitzen und die decken dann womöglich auch noch den Bereich von Barsch/Forelle bis Hecht/lightWels ab*?*
> 
> Schraubst du jetzt eine Stella (in einer einzigen Größe?) etwa immer zwischen den 4 Ruten hin und her*?*




Willst wohl nicht darauf antworten und gehst den dir unbequemen Fragen lieber aus dem Weg... Dabei hätte mich die Sachlage schon interessiert und somit gegebenfalls das Handling...


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Willst wohl nicht darauf antworten und gehst den dir unbequemen Fragen lieber aus dem Weg... Dabei hätte mich die Sachlage schon interessiert und somit gegebenfalls das Handling...



Selbst wenn es so ist, hat es doch recht wenig mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich setze auch Rollen um. Ich finde es auch nicht so problematisch. Was stört dich dran?


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was stört dich dran?


nichts  soll doch jeder handhaben wie er will aber mich hätte die Sache mit der einen zur Verfügung stehenden Rolle und den 4 Spinnruten schon interressiert!?
Wenn die Ruten alle in einer WG-Klasse liegen sollten (aber 4 von 4 Spinruten alle in einer WG?|kopfkrat) stellt es ja kein Problem dar aber z.B. eine Barschrute mit einer 4000er oder eine Hechtrute mit einer 1000er usw. und so fort stell ich mir nicht grad als besonders ausgewogene Kombo vor oder werden solche eigentlich wichtigen Kriterien durch das Prestigeobjekt Stella etwa zu Nebensächlichkeiten?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagte doch wo steht das ich nur eine Spinnrolle zur verfügung habe? Nirgends, also wird es auch nicht so sein, aber schön das du soviel darein intepretieren kannst


----------



## DRU (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und wie.......und dann auch noch von Leuten, die sonst wenig produktives im diesem Thread beitragen......immer wieder das gleiche.....


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sagte doch wo steht das ich nur eine Spinnrolle zur verfügung habe? Nirgends, also wird es auch nicht so sein, aber schön das du soviel darein intepretieren kannst





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Spinnruten damals mit einer Stradic und 3 Red Arcs bestückt. Die Stradic ist ein Arbeitstier und verrichtet nun bei meinem Dad immer noch treue dienste. Von den 3 Arcs ist jetzt noch eine übrige die auch bald den Besitzer wechseln wird. Ich kann dazu nur sagen seit ich die Stella habe, kann ich beruhigt fischen ohne mich irgendwelche Probleme oder einen unsauberen Lauf zu ärgern. Somit hat sich die Investition gelohnt und ich habe Ruhe. Also jeder sollte selber entscheiden ob er High End braucht oder nicht.


lt. deiner Aussage bleiben somit eine Stella und eine Arc für deine 4 Ruten übrig, wobei die Arc wohl auch bald verkauft wird 
Anstatt hier drum rum zu reden hättest doch auch schon längst mal die Lage kurz und bundig klären können, anstatt weiter das OT zu fördern, und somit den interessierten aber noch nicht Stellafischern die Handhabung näher bringen können... aber lass gut sein dafür bist du wohl zu "proud"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> lt. deiner Aussage bleiben somit eine Stella und eine Arc für deine 4 Ruten übrig, wobei die Arc wohl auch bald verkauft wird
> Anstatt hier drum rum zu reden hättest doch auch schon längst mal die Lage klären können und somit den interessierten aber noch nicht Stellafischern die Handhabung näher bringen können aber lass gut sein dafür bist du wohl zu "proud"



Wer sagt das die Arcs nicht durch andere Rollen ersetz wurden, oder die Ruten noch da sind. Es geht dich rein garnix an. Und nein ich fische die Stella nur an einer Rute, bitte schön|uhoh:

Edit: Da es sich in meiner Auffassung aber nicht um Highend handelt, hat es auch nic hier drin verloren. Wenn ich weitere Highend-Rolle besitzen sollten, kommen sie hier rein, ansonsten sind es Rollen aber kein Highend also fehl am Platz


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Es geht dich rein garnix an.


Zwar ne komische Einstellung in einem Angelforum nicht über sein Tackle und deren Handhabung zu reden besonders unter Anbetracht dessen wie du sonst öfters mal ganz beiläufig den Besitz deiner Stella erwähnst... aber immerhin ne kurze knackige Ansage die bei früherem posten hier ne Menge OT erspart hätte 

so genug OT, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! #6

#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Zwar ne komische Einstellung in einem Angelforum nicht über sein Tackle und deren Handhabung zu reden besonders unter Anbetracht dessen wie du sonst öfters mal ganz beiläufig den Besitz deiner Stella erwähnst... aber immerhin ne kurze knackige Ansage die bei früherem posten hier ne Menge OT erspart hätte
> 
> so genug OT, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! #6
> 
> #h



Die Bremse ist Top, im vergleich zur Größe ist die Rolle sehr leicht, sie kurbelt sich praktisch von alleine und jeder Blick runter lässt einem vom Design das Herz höher schlagen So zufrieden


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was bitte schön soll man über die Handhabung einer Stella referieren??? Die Rolle zu fischen macht einfach nur Spass und gut ist's. Auf die Rolle kann ich mich voll verlassen, was soll man Deiner meinung nach noch viel darüber "labern"?? Von deiner Seite kam ja soweit ich bislang lesen konnte hier nur OT....


Am besten du liest nochmal von vorn, dann begreifst du vielleicht dass es sich auf die Handhabung bzgl. einer Rolle (Rollengröße!) hinsichtlich den 4 Spinruten, mit womöglich unterschiedlichen WGs, bezog
Aber dazu will sich Flo-Zanderkönig, lt. eigener Aussage, nicht äußern!

Die Sache ist doch somit längst gegessen, also warum kehrt ihr nicht zum eigentlich Thema zurück (anstatt weiterhin das OT zu fördern)? (rhetorische Frage! bedarf keiner Antwort)


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Was ein Bockmist .... echt Leute ... habt ihr Zink geraucht? Ich hab echt das Gefühl, dass sofort nachdem im ganzen AB einmal das Wort Zink gefallen war, *alle* (ich auch ?  ) etwas am Rad drehten ... Konnte die Halbwertszeit der neuen TP nicht auf 3 Tage festgelegt werden gibts hier nun andere Stinkereien ....
> 
> ZINK ZINK ZINK .... nochmal? ZINK ...
> 
> Wer sich keine Stella leisten kann oder mag bekommt nun Gewaltandrohungen?


|kopfkrat

Bei dir zinkt's wohl? :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habebestimmt keine 4000er Stella auf einer 2,10m 3-7g Ul-Rute. Und da ich doch sagte das ich nicht nur die Stella für die 4 Ruten besitze hat sich diese Diskussion wohl auch erledigt...


----------



## stichling-hunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich habebestimmt keine 4000er Stella auf einer 2,10m 3-7g Ul-Rute. Und da ich doch sagte das ich nicht nur die Stella für die 4 Ruten besitze hat sich diese Diskussion wohl auch erledigt...


Richtig aber dass war vorher bis dahin ja nicht ersichtlich  #h



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf die Rolle kann ich mich voll verlassen, was soll man Deiner meinung nach noch viel darüber "labern"??


Wozu gibts einen High-EndSpinrollen-Thread? Wozu gibt es überhaupt Angelforen? Und wenn man so etwas ablehnt, wie kommt man dann auf über 8000 Postings?  |rolleyes


----------



## samba43 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @samba43
> darf man fragen wieso bzw. was passiert ist? Alle anderen Besitzer der TP-FC scheinen eigentlich ganz zufrieden zu sein.



Bei meiner (und auch den anderen die ich begriffeln konnte)
stand Made in Japan drunter. Wird schließlich auch extra so im 2009er Katalog beworben.
Was mir nicht gefallen hat ist recht einfach zu sagen.
Viel Kurbelspiel, hier hilft auch keine Schraubkurbel...wenn das Getriebe zuviel Luft hat bringt das auch nix.
Lauter, knirschender Lauf bei Belastung und ein nach drei Tagen mehr als wackeliger Schnurfangbügel.
Wohlgemerkt alles in einem Rahmen den ich bei einer 80,- Rolle tolerieren würde , bei der Preisklasse und dem Namen Twinpower allerdings darf so etwas nicht auftreten.

Hatte es nach einigen Enttäuschungen aufgrund der schicken Optik mal wieder mit Shimano versucht aber das Thema ist für mich jetzt entgültig durch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



samba43 schrieb:


> Lauter, knirschender Lauf bei Belastung


Darf ich wagen das böse Wort mit Z zu sagen? |kopfkrat

Nein, das gehört in den anderen Thread mit ...



samba43 schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt alles in einem Rahmen den ich bei einer 80,- Rolle tolerieren würde , bei der Preisklasse und dem Namen Twinpower allerdings darf so etwas nicht auftreten.


Das ist entscheidend dabei: Bei dem Beipiel, bei 80 sind Abstriche oder Nacharbeiten tolerabel, bei 200 nicht. 
Und wieviel noch tolerabel ist, legt jeder *individuell* selber fest. 

Ich habe für die Mittelklasse und Preis-Leistungsfragen mal einen anderen wohl schon überfälligen Thread erstellt: :m

Budget-Mid-Class-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157654


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es peinlich wie sich hier einige äußern. Das klingt wirklich angeberisch und großkotzig. Wenn hier nur noch gesagt wird, "Boahhh ey Stella TOOOOLLLL und TEEEEUER!" dann kann man den Thread auch dicht machen. Auch wenn jetzt einige verwundert den Kopfen schütteln, muß ich Welsfänger und Khaane recht geben, man darf hier ruhig auch Alternativen alternativen diskutieren, nicht nur der Preis definiert HE.

Stichling-hunter: Ich mache das tatsächlich so. Ich habe wenige Rollen und die sind dafür recht hochwertig. In der Regel, schraube ich sie um. Manchmal ist das wirklich nervig. 

Beispiel: Ich hatte zum schwereren Mefo/Dorschfischen und Zander/Hechtfischen eine 4000er Stella. Für das eine benutze ich Thermafusionsschnur - Fireline - für das andere klassisches Geflecht - Powerpro - schon braucht man mindestens eine E-Spule und die kostet reichlich extra. Lösung war dann zunächst eine Infinity mit Spiderwire, aber Spiderwire ist letztlich auch keine gute Wurfschnur. 

Nun habe ich die Stella und eine andere HE-Rolle in 2500er Größe verkauft und wirklich gute Preise erzielt und mir stattdessen eine 3000er Twinpower MG 09 Japan zugelegt, die alle Bereiche des Meerforellenfischens abdeckt und eben die Infinity fürs Zandern und Hechten.

Für das eher materialfressende Küstenspinnfischen auf Dorsch benutze ich eine deutlich günstigere Rolle. Für die paar Male im Jahr, wo ich das betreibe ist das auch echt ok.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich mache das auch öfter mit dem Umschrauben Rolle -> Rute.
Wieso auch nicht, einige Rollen sind toll, und die will man benutzen, die Rute muss aber für den *Angelspass genauer* an den Köder oder das Führen angepaßt sein als die Rolle. Die meistbenutzen "Standardcombos" bleiben zusammen.

Und ich habe mehr Ruten als Rollen, auch (erheblich) mehr Spinnruten als gute Spinnrollen. 
Und noch mehr Ersatzspulen als Rollen, also wird noch mehr gewechselt und angepaßt, manchmal sogar mitten beim Angeln: :m
Rute + Rolle + Schnurspule

Achso, Praxistip: 
Wenn ich genügend große 8er Ringe verbaue oder an der Rute habe, die ca. 5,5mm ID haben und das auch an der Spitze, kann ich viele kleine hochwertige Karabiner, Wirbel und Stahlvorfächer sowie die Verbindungsknoten einfach durchziehen und auch durchkurbeln. So eine Montage aus Geflecht+FC+Stahlvorfach möchte ich auch nicht dauernd neu binden, und das auch noch sehr sorgfältig und ein wenig getestet. Das bleibt einfach auf der Spule drauf, ob beim E-Spulenwechel oder Rollenwechsel an andere Rute.


----------



## Hooked (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



samba43 schrieb:


> Bei meiner (und auch den anderen die ich begriffeln konnte)
> stand Made in Japan drunter. Wird schließlich auch extra so im 2009er Katalog beworben.
> Was mir nicht gefallen hat ist recht einfach zu sagen.
> Viel Kurbelspiel, hier hilft auch keine Schraubkurbel...wenn das Getriebe zuviel Luft hat bringt das auch nix.
> ...



Oh, hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an. Schade.
War der Lauf denn zu Anfang besser und ist dann schlechter geworden oder war das ganze von Anfang an nicht so super? 

Hast du das Teil noch zurückgeben können?#c


Einen unzufriedenen TP-FC Besitzer scheint es dann doch schon zu geben. Was aber nichts heißen muss. Montagsmodelle gitbs anscheinend von allen Marken irgendwann mal.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Do not feed the Troll. |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



samba43 schrieb:


> Viel Kurbelspiel, hier hilft auch keine Schraubkurbel...wenn das Getriebe zuviel Luft hat bringt das auch nix.


Spiel im Getriebe? Zurück zum Händler und umtauschen das Ding, außerdem testet man sowas vor dem Kauf...



samba43 schrieb:


> Lauter, knirschender Lauf bei Belastung


Könnte auf Überempfindlichkeit des Nutzers zurückzuführen sein, A-RB Lager sind recht laut, wenn Überempfindlichkeit nicht zutrifft, daß dürfte auch bei einer 30 Euro-Rolle nicht sein



samba43 schrieb:


> und ein nach drei Tagen mehr als wackeliger Schnurfangbügel.


Dürfte nach 3 Tagen selbst bei einer 30 Euro-Rolle nicht auftreten.




samba43 schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt alles in einem Rahmen den ich bei einer 80,- Rolle tolerieren würde , bei der Preisklasse und dem Namen Twinpower allerdings darf so etwas nicht auftreten.


Solche Fehler würde ich selbst bei einer 50 Euro-Rolle nicht tolerieren...







WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Do not feed the Troll. |rolleyes


Schelm Du


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi. Ich bin gerade über dieses Thema gestolpert und dachte mir ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Persönlich bin ich im Besitz von 3 Rollen, die ich zum spinnen benutze.
Red Arc 10040 was ja fast Standart ist für Hecht ect und ich bin mir nicht sicher was eine Stella, für den Aufpreis, zur Arc besser kann. Klar es geht wohl besser aber ob sichs lohnt überlasse ich jedem selbst.
Eine Pflüger Medallist 7000 fürs spinnen auf Waller. Ja ja.
Sehr geile Rolle, die immer wieder vollkommen souverän und unauffällig ihren Dienst tut. Is halt a bissel schwer. Und wenns mich packt, oder am Po oder Ebro auch mal meine Tica Cybernetic 100 GG, allerdings mit höherer Übersetzung.
( Dicke Arme machen beide  )
Allerdings waren bei allen dreien nach leichter Überarbeitung ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Performence zu verbuchen.
Gerade bei der Red Arc.
Lächerlich was da an Fett drin ist.
Mehr braucht, meiner Meinung nach kein Mensch.
Falls ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte und mir 500 bis 800 Euro am A...... vorbei gehen werd ich mir aber wohl trotzdem keine Stella kaufen. Dann gibts eine Van Staal.
Wenn protzen, dann richtig.
Mehr Fische werd ich dann auch nicht fangen.
Aber verdammt cool sein, weil die ganzen Stella User mit glänzenden Augen neben mir stehen werden und mich beneiden.:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was soll eigentlich die ganze "Ich brauch kein Highend, ist das Geld eh nicht wert Diskussion"??? Einfach nur peinlich....Und wenn man noch nichtmal eine Stella gekurbelt hat, sollte man auch nicht urteilen


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Dann gibts eine Van Staal.
> Wenn protzen, dann richtig.



Das Thema hatten wir schon. Wenn dann der erste Stella-User einen mitleidigen Blick auf die Schnurverlegung deiner Traumrolle wirft, dann ist es mit dem Neid schnell vorbei.

Aber ansonstens ist dein Posting recht typisch für andere Posting in diesem Thread, "Money rules..." Sinn und Verstand lassen wir mal außen vor.


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Keine Sorge. Ich hatte schon Stellas in der Hand und hab sogar damit gefischt. Mag sein dass sie einen klitzekleinen Tick besser sind als eine Arc. 
Meine Hunderter investiere ich aber in meine Kinder und das ist mir überhaupt nicht peinlich.
Meine Frage war lediglich ob dieser Tick den, doch amtlichen Aufpreis rechtfertigt. 
Brauch ich das fürs Angeln oder für den Status?
Komm ich mit einem SLR schneller zum Aldi als mit einem Uno?
Komfortabler sicher.
Auch errege ich mehr Aufsehen und Andere beneiden mich.
Ich hab das Gefühl der Obermacker zu sein. ( Nicht wegen mir sondern wegen der Karre )
Aber eigentlich wollt ich zu Aldi.
Und als Angler will ich Fische fangen und die beissen nicht weil an meinem Haken steht dass ich sie mit ner Stella raushole.
Wenn man Schneider ist und hat aber ne Blechpeitsche und ne Stella in der Hand fühlt man sich vielleicht etwas besser.
Wenn man aber Pech hat steht 20 Meter weiter einer mit ner B - Sqare Ausrüstung und holt sich nen Meterhecht.
Und dann?????????
Ausrüstung für den Preis eines Kleinwagens dabei und die Fische kapierens nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also man kann Rollen aus Spaß an der Funktion kaufen,
oder als Statussymbol zum Protzen. :g

Mit einer Van-Staal im falschen Einsatzgebiet zu angeln dürfte allerdings Spaß bringen ... :q

Wenn schon protzen, dann z.B. so: :m

Eine Echtgoldbeschichtung, gute Wertanlage im Zeitalter wo der Dollar kaum noch das Druckpapier wert ist! 
Oder Massiv-Gold, je nach zu beeindruckender Nase.
http://www.pusatpancing.com/shop/img/p/49-90-thickbox.jpg
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/attachment.php?attachmentid=15672&stc=1&d=1157771290

Auch ein Relief-Kunstwerk macht sich gut, zudem vlt. noch mit dem martialischen Namen "SS". Eben kein Pille-Palle Blitzerkram, zudem noch mit Edelholz-Knobsie ...
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/attachment.php?attachmentid=15761&stc=1&d=1157912304

Zudem so alt und weit weg, dass man die mit 30 Jahren Abstand nicht einfach kaufen kann. Das ist dann etwa so wie einen richtigen Rolls Royce Silver Shadow http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...76_Bentley_T2_Limousine_Sinsheim_28042007.JPG zu fahren - pardon: fahren lassen. 
Der Chauffeur oder besser noch die richtige Ideal-Chauffeuse kostet auf Dauer erst recht richtig. 

Also nobel ist: Kurbeln lassen ... :q


----------



## DRU (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum ergötzen sich eingentlich so viele daran den Thread mit OT Kram voll zu müllen.

Macht doch Threads auf, wo solcher Krams reinpassen würde, zB "Meine Arcs sind besser als jede Shamoni" oder einen "Moralapostel Tröt gegenüber die (angeblich) so abgehoben Highend Spinner!"

Dort könnt Ihr Euch über gerne über unseren vermeintlichen Einstellungen und Rollen echauffieren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Statussymbol zum Protzen.



Also ich weiß ja nicht wen eine Angelrolle beeindrucken soll, aber wenn ich protzen will setze ich mich mit einem Hugo Boss Anzug in ein Cafe, schau das jeder die Rolex am Arm sieht und lege ein iPhone auf den Tisch. Um die Show perfekt zu machen, ist der Porsche natürlich direkt vor dem Cafe geparkt und wird natürlich auch mit extra Motorsound weggefahren. 

Hier am Wasser trifft man kaum jemanden und wenn wird der sicher keine Stella erkennen


Ich brauchs nicht, zum protzen würde ich ersteres bevorzugen:q

Wieso spamt eigentlich keiner den Red Arc Clown äh sorry Clone Fantheard zu?:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrolle- für High End Anforderungen*

Also lieber Flo, jetzt hast Du dich aber selber genietet. 
Warum spricht du auf eine Sache falsch an?

Wie ich gerade erklärt habe, ist selbst im Angelbereich eine 500 EUR Rolle sowas von Peanuts und garnichts, wenn man das in den richtigen Bezug setzt.
HiTech-AngelBoot, Jacht, Guide, Betreuerin, ....
Das sind Sachen die wirklich schon ein bischen abgehoben sind und eben kosten.

Und individuell und herausragend sind Gerätschaften, die man eben nicht einfach so oder nicht mehr kaufen kann. Das steigert den "Gruppensozialwert" ganz enorm.

Ich unterstell(t)e aber keinem 500 EUR Rollen User, dass er nicht wüßte, etwas mit der gebotenen Leistung anzufangen.


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry. Wollte hier nichts zuspamen.
Ich dachte hier geht es um High End Rollen und damit auch um Sinn oder Unsinn einer 500 Euro Rolle.
Wenn sich hier aber eine Gemeinde von Shimano oder Daiwa  Hochpreisusern über abfallende Schnurfangbügel und Spiel im Getriebe, über abplatzenden Lack und so weiter unterhalten möchten dann bitte ich um entschuldigung die Herren mit meiner Meinung und meinem Billigscheiß belästigt zu haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also nobel ist: Kurbeln lassen ... :q



Das ist ja mal eine wirklich schöne Idee. Am besten die eigenen Kinder. Die sind beschäftigt, an der frischen Luft, in der Natur und man hat Geld für ne Stella oder Branzino über!#6



DRU schrieb:


> Warum ergötzen sich eingentlich so viele daran den Thread mit OT Kram voll zu müllen.
> 
> Macht doch Threads auf, wo solcher Krams reinpassen würde, zB "Meine Arcs sind besser als jede Shamoni" oder einen "Moralapostel Tröt gegenüber die (angeblich) so abgehoben Highend Spinner!"
> 
> Dort könnt Ihr Euch über gerne über unseren vermeintlichen Einstellungen und Rollen echauffieren!



Immer mit der Ruhe. Man kann es ja auch verstehen. Irgendwo entsteht wohl offensichtlich ein Problem. 



Räuberspinner, ich versuche ja dein Posting zu verstehen, aber der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. Ist das jetzt so eine Art Sozialkritik? 


Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Ich hatte schon Stellas in der Hand und hab sogar damit gefischt. Mag sein dass sie einen klitzekleinen Tick besser sind als eine Arc.
> 
> Ja klar, in vielen Gebieten sogar deutlich besser, aber der Vergleich ist ja in der Sache schon absurd. Du hast völlig recht, eine gute Rolle bekommt man für viel weniger Geld, aber muß es unbedingt ne Arc sein?
> 
> ...



Kannst mal sehen, dein Posting wirt mehr Fragen auf, als es beantwortet. I


----------



## Khaane (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die leidige Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von HE-Tackle hat im Thread nichts zu suchen.

Auch unsinnige Vergleiche mit Red Arcs und anderem Billig-Tackle, haben in diesem Thread nichts verloren.

Jeder hat das Recht sich das zu kaufen, was er für gut befindet, da kann man sich genauso über den Mercedes oder Porsche des Nachbarn echauffieren - Völlig sinnloses Geschwafel, zumal nicht jeder das gleiche Geld verdient.

Würden wir im Sozialismus leben und jeder ein Einheitsgehalt von 1500 € beziehen, die gleiche Anzahl von Kindern und Verpflichtungen haben, dann könnte man "EVTL." über das Thema diskutieren, aber so ist es doch völlig hirnrissig darüber zu reden.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch nicht angebracht, bei jeder Gelegenheit auf sein HE-Tackle zu verweisen oder gute Tackle-Alternativen in der Diskussion nicht zuzulassen, nur weil der Einsatzzweck vom eigentlichen Thema geringfügig abweicht - Hier meine ich nicht die Red Arc, Applause, sondern die durchaus sehr gut gearbeitete Tica Taurus.


----------



## DRU (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Khaane, 

da spricht auch überhaupt nichts gegen. Oft wurde dies auch schon recht erfolgreich gemacht. Das hat zwar nicht immer gut geklappt, aber meistens schon.

Ein grundsätzlich offenes Ohr sollte man schon mitbringen und viele haben das auch!


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Junge Junge.
Da hab ich mal was angezettelt.
Ich wollte keinem der Stella Usern hier eine Profilneurose unterstellen.
Kann jeder machen was er will.
Ich gönne jedem seine Stella.
Wenn er sie toll findet und sie ihm was gibt: Klasse.
Es geht beim Angeln ja auch in erster Linie um Erholung und Selbstverwirklichung und nicht darum dass die Familie Hunger hat und man was zum Essen braucht.
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken dass MEINER MEINUNG NACH eine Stella für das gebotene zu teuer ist.
Ich persönlich tendiere da eher zu einer Tica Taurus als nächste Rolle. Falls die Arc an meinen Sohn geht.
Zumal die Stellas die mein Tackle Dealer neulich bekommen hat eine Verarbeitung aufwiesen die zum heulen war. Wenn am Gussdeckel noch die Grate der Gussform stehen.......
Aber ich möchte hier nichts schlecht reden. Ist bestimmt ne tolle Rolle. Hält lange und hat ne klasse Bremse.
Persönlich bin ich aber ein Mensch der Funktion, Haltbarkeit und Preis gegeneinander abwiegt. Und Da passt sie mir einfach nicht. Ebensowenig wie eine Skyblade Adrenalin. Auch wenn das auch bestimmt was feines ist. 
Zum Auto: Ich hab nen 124er Kombi. Die Kinder sind sicher:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrolle- für High End Anforderungen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also lieber Flo, jetzt hast Du dich aber selber genietet.
> Warum spricht du auf eine Sache falsch an?



Nein Det, war kein Kritik an deinem Posting, habe nur den Aspekt des Protzens aus deinem Posting aufgenommen, der ja gerne unterstellt wird. 

Mein Benutzertitel wird ja gerne, als "Protzen" aufgefasst, würde da nun aber Red Arc stehen würde sich keiner drüber aufregen.

Klar bin ich froh über meine Stella, wieso soll ich es dann nicht auch zeigen? Habe schleißlich lang genug dafür geschufftet, spielt aber keine Rolle. Ich unterstelle ja auch keine geiz oder ähnliches wenn er ein Red Arc, Passion etc. fischt.

Mir ist es egal mit was wer seine Fisch fängt, ich freue mich mit und mache wenn vorhanden das Foto...

Eine Stella sagt nicht das man Profiangler ist aber auch nicht das Gegenteil. Und ich denke die meisten fischen hier, Ihr Highend Tackle, weil sie Spaß dran haben. 

Das Preis und Leistung nicht konstant zueinander verlaufen wurde schon ausreichend hier diskutiert, genauso wie das die Shimano der Daiwa im Salz überlegen ist und das Daiwa robuster als Shimano ist....#6

mfg Flo


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Zum Auto: Ich hab nen 124er Kombi. Die Kinder sind sicher:q



Ich habe es nicht so mit Autos. Ist das ein Mercedes? Kann es da nicht auch ein Toyota sein? Muß man unbedingt so eine Kapitalistenprotzkutsche fahren?




#6 nur Spaß#6


----------



## DRU (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der 124er ist schon ne gute alte feine Kutsche:m

Es handelt sich hier ja auch nicht um einen Stella Fan Fred.

Auch Ihr Preis und Alternativen werden hier durchaus kontrovers diskutiert.
Es müssen ja nicht gleich immer ganze 4-5 Scheine sein, ebenso wie man sicherlich für viel weniger Geld höchst wahrscheinlich nicht nur Alternativen sondern möglicherweise auch besser Ruten als eine Skyblade/Adrenalin etc bekommt, aber das wäre eine Sache für einen anderen Tröt


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1. Wenn man 2 Kinder hat wird das Auto größer.
2. Die Marke ist mir echt Ladde.
3. Toyota baut auch tolle Autos
4. Aber gerade dieses Modell, dieser Firma ist als besonders langlebig bekannt. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt tätsächlich den ersten nennenswerten defekt. Mit 260000 KM ist die Wasserpumpe verreckt.


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage und fertig mit dem OT.
Die 4000er Taurus hat ein Kollege von mir fürs Wallerfischen und das funzt recht gut. Das Ding kriegste nicht klein..
Selbige ist mir allerdings zu schwer fürs Hechtspinnen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 3000er Modell.
Ist ja um einiges leichter.
Ist die Habtik und Zuverlässigkeit gleich?


----------



## Khaane (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt alternativ zwar die 3000er Größe, diese unterscheidet sich aber nur in der Spule und die E-Spule ist eine Nummer größer, also 4000.

Die 2000er Taurus soll wiederum recht klein ausfallen, würde ich nicht wählen, aber wenn du schon an eine Taurus denkst, würde ich dir die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 ans Herz legen, absolut geniale Süßwasserrolle, die ist mit etwas Glück für 200 € zu haben. (herausragend verarbeitetes Getriebe)

Bin schon längere Zeit am Grübeln, mir wieder eine zuzulegen - Noch kann ich widerstehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage und fertig mit dem OT.
> Die 4000er Taurus hat ein Kollege von mir fürs Wallerfischen und das funzt recht gut. Das Ding kriegste nicht klein..
> Selbige ist mir allerdings zu schwer fürs Hechtspinnen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 3000er Modell.
> ...




Irgendwie komme ich bei deinem Humor nicht so ganz mit. Erst haust du hier eine elementare Kapitalismuskritik raus, betreibst psychosoziale Studien bei denen Stellauser ganz schlecht wegkommen und jetzt fragst du nach einer ü250 Euro-Rolle?

Sorry, auf mich wirkst du etwas unausgeglichen.

Übrigens, ich habe gar keine Stella,....
























mehr.


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs da gerade recht angenehm, da mein Sohn (12) beim letzten mal dabei war und tatsächlich einen ca. 70 cm Hecht am Band hatte. Der ist zwar am Ufer ausgestiegen aber jetzt hat mein Kleiner Blut geleckt. Laufend werde ich gefragt wann wir wieder gehen. Meine kurze Spinnrute konnte ich schon abschreiben und wenn ich ihm meine A... alte Rolle abtrete kann ich bei meiner Frau das ok für eine Neue beantragen.|supergri
Ich werd die Rolle mal unter die Lupe nehmen.
Die Taurus gibts halt gerade im IhBääh bei nem Händler aus Israel für ca. 140 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Sundvogel

Mir ist die für 500 Europäer zu teuer.
Das heißt nicht dass ich mir für 150 nicht selbst eine holen würde. Wenns denn eine geben würde. Aber dafür kriegste eine die 2 Monate im Salzwasser lag.
 Und wie gesagt: die Taurus bei ebay ca. 140 Euro
Preis/Leistung :vik:


----------



## DRU (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> ....
> Allerdings waren bei allen dreien nach leichter Überarbeitung ein deutlicher Zuwachs an Performence zu verbuchen.
> Gerade bei der Red Arc.
> Lächerlich was da an Fett drin ist.
> ...




Lieber später als nie, oder woher kommt so unverhofft Deine Einsicht. Denn so schnell kann man doch gar nicht im Lotto gewinnen oder doch???

Scherz bei Seite, für um die 200 Taler bekommst Du mit der Infinity Q 3000 eine bomben Rolle. Leicht, robust, etc.....mehr Rolle geht fast gar nicht (Asche über mein Haupt:m)

Die Tica 2000 hätte nach meinem Geschmack einen zu geringen Schnureinzug und das genaue Gewicht der 3000er würd mich mal interessieren. Da ich jedoch nicht mit 20 und mehr LBS Polyfilen Seilen auf Hechte angel, würd mich mal interessieren wie das Wickelbild der Taurus bei 10 LB Geflcht ausschaut.

Wennman schon 150 ausgeben möchte, sollte man sich den Aufpreis zur Q gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen, denn selten ist man für so wenig Mücken an eine echte High-Ender gekommen:m.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage und fertig mit dem OT.
> Die 4000er Taurus hat ein Kollege von mir fürs Wallerfischen und das funzt recht gut. Das Ding kriegste nicht klein..
> Selbige ist mir allerdings zu schwer fürs Hechtspinnen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 3000er Modell.
> ...



Hier ist der passende Thread.:m



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157654


----------



## Räuberspinner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ DRU
Fehler meinerseits. #c
Von der 4000 auf die 3000 sinds nur 5 Gramm. 530gr auf 525gr. Schon mächtig. Da wird nach 8 Stunden der Arm ganz schön lang.
Die 2000er hat dann 255gr.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eben, und >500g ist mir für eine Spinnkombo auf Hecht nix...

Nach Aussage zu genau dieser Frage von mir ein paar Postings zurück soll die 2000er eher die Größe wie eine 1500er Shimano haben - das wäre mir zum Hechtangln ganz unabhängig von der Haltbarkeit auch nix.

Also sind die Rollen deswegen bei mir ausgeschieden, da ist eine 2000er oder 2500er Daiwa beim gleichen Gewicht, ausreichend stabil und die Spule (+Schnureinzug) passt besser zu meinen Vorstellungen...


----------



## ivo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|offtopicbla bla bla|offtopic


Gibts hier auch noch was konstruktives zu lesen?

Ich fänds gut wenn ein MOD den ganzen Müll löschen würde. 

Das ganze RedArc Gelabber hat hier nichts zu suchen. 

Meine Meinung!|gutenach


----------



## Khaane (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 3000er Tica wiegt 420gr. ,wem der geringe Schnureinzug nicht passt, kann so wie ich zur 3000er SH greifen, die hat knapp 95 cm Schnureinzug, mit der 4000er Spule sogar über 1m, das sollte ausreichen. 

@ Räuberspinne

Evtl. hilft dir das Review weiter, aber für deinen Einsatzzweck wäre die Infinity Q ideal - Absolute Toprolle.


----------



## samba43 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Spiel im Getriebe? Zurück zum Händler und umtauschen das Ding, außerdem testet man sowas vor dem Kauf...
> 
> *Wenn es von Anfang an so gewesen wäre hätte ich sie wohl kaum gekauft. Zurück zum Händler ging sie sowieso.*
> 
> ...



Gegen das Montagsmodell spricht daß die Rolle meines Angelkollegen bereits ähnliche Macken aufweist....
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren so ziemlich alle Stradic und Twinpower-Modelle besessen und/ oder gefischt mit Ausnahme der TP Fb, irgendwie war da kein Montagsmodell dabei, die Qualität sank aber trotzdem von Rolle zu Rolle.
Die einzig verlässlichen Modelle von Shimano scheinen ja mittlerweile die Aspire bzw. Stella  sein, und das ist ja wohl Verarschung, bei Mercedes fällt ja auch nicht alles unter einem 500er auseinander.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Interessante Aussagen Samba. Die Twinpower gehört wohl eher in diesen Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157654


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leider muss ich Dir recht geben Martin, schade ist halt das die Infos dann eben nicht mehr öffentlich zugänglich sind. Aber scheinbar ist es ja grade das, was einige dann freut...


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Räuberspinner schrieb:


> @ DRU
> Fehler meinerseits. #c
> Von der 4000 auf die 3000 sinds nur 5 Gramm. 530gr auf 525gr. Schon mächtig. Da wird nach 8 Stunden der Arm ganz schön lang.
> Die 2000er hat dann 255gr.




Wie ich vorne (oder war´s in nem anderen Thread?|kopfkrat) bereits geschrieben habe, ist die 1000er und 2000er Taurus nach meiner Meinung etwas zu klein zum "normalen" Hechtspinnen ...

--> TAURUS = SALZWASSER-ROLLE oder 
--> TAURUS 3000/4000 = WALLER-ROLLE !
--> TAURUS 1000/2000 ist nicht (ungleich :q) Hechtspinnrolle !

Das ist meine Meinung ... denke aber, daß mir 95% die eine 1000er oder 2000er Taurus jemals in der Hand hatten hier zustimmen würden. 

Taurus 5000/6000 übrigens FETTE WALLER- und GROßFISCH-SALZWASSER-Rolle.

Insbesondere als HS (High-Speedversion) auch mit nem brachialen Schnureinzug :q

Da ich sowohl ´ne 2000er, 4000er als auch 6000er habe, wage ich mich hier als kompetent anzusehen


----------



## samba43 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Interessante Aussagen Samba. Die Twinpower gehört wohl eher in diesen Thread.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157654



Aha, weshalb ist dann hier reichlich über Infinity, Taurus und Co zu lesen ?
In D kann ich für eine Infinity genauso viel bezahlen wie in JP für eine Stella|rolleyes

Ist mir aber auch wurscht, da die Twinpower jetzt Gott sei Dank weg ist und ich mich folglich nicht mehr mit High-Mid-Wasweissichwas-End-Rollen rumschlagen muss die dann technisch einer Ryobi oder Abu weit unterlegen sind....bleibt mehr Kohle für High-End-Ruten#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den Stella Preis will ich sehen


----------



## Spiro (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh man, wie schnell sich die Gemüter hier immer erhitzen ist schon erstaunlich, da mag man ja schon gar nix mehr fragen, aber seis drum...ich denke zumindest hier könnte mein Anliegen beantwortet werden,
auch wenn ich nicht weiss ob meine Frage zur *Infinity Q Zaion 3000* überhaupt hier ins High-End Thema oder doch besser ins Mid-Budget gehört.

Da ich seit heute stolzer Besitzer dieser Rolle bin und eigentlich so gut wie nur mit Gummis fische, würd mich mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren ob die Infinity Q Zaion eher geeignet oder ungeeignet fürs Gummifischen ist.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich zwar dafür gleich Prügel einstecken, aber wenn zumindest 2-3 vernünftige Antworten dabei sein sollten, wär mir schon geholfen.

MfG
Spiro


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee passt schon. Der Samba ist einfach ein Troll.

Bei der Zaion ist doch nur der Rotor aus Carbon. Von daher sollte das passen. Berichte doch mal.


----------



## Nick_A (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spiro schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht weiss ob meine Frage zur *Infinity Q Zaion 3000* überhaupt hier ins High-End Thema oder doch besser ins Mid-Budget gehört.



Wenn die Infinity Q Zaion nicht in den HE-Thread gehört, dann können wir den Thread aber bald zumachen 



Spiro schrieb:


> Da ich seit heute stolzer Besitzer dieser Rolle bin und eigentlich so gut wie nur mit Gummis fische, würd mich mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren ob die Infinity Q Zaion eher geeignet oder ungeeignet fürs Gummifischen ist.



Glückwunsch zum Kauf ! Sehr feine Rolle übrigens :m

Kurze Antwort:
Definitiv geeignet 

Aber warum fragst Du nach dem Kauf und nicht vorher ? |rolleyes


----------



## Spiro (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich dachte mir schon als ich meinen Post geschrieben hab, das sich der ein oder andere fragen mag, warum ich dies erst "nach" dem Kauf der Rolle zum Thema mache.
Ich hab mich soweit es mir möglich war natürlich darüber informiert ob die Zaion geeignet sein könnte.
Einwenig ist z.B. im Thread Daiwa Invinity vs. Shimano Aspire zu lesen gewesen und auf der anderen Seite hab ich  logischerweise meinen Tackle Dealer hinsichtlich der Gummitauglichkeit befragt. Nur hätte der mir ja ne Menge erzählen können und ich wollte einfach mal die ein oder andere Meinung von HE-Tackle Usern hören, kann ja sein das hier andere Erfahrungen gemacht worden sind.

Auf der anderen Seite wars Liebe auf den ersten Blick und da ich beim letzten Norwegen Urlaub billiger davongekommen bin als erwartet, schrie mich der kleine Affe auf der Schulter förmlich an zuzuschlagen.

MfG
Spiro


----------



## Nick_A (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na also, Spiro ... folglich alles richtig gemacht :m #6

Die Rolle ist auch so schön, da muss der Affe auf der Schulter gar nicht mal so laut schreien !  

Darf ich fragen, wieviel Du für das schöne Stück gezahlt hast ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee passt schon. Der Samba ist einfach ein Troll.



aha. Mir sind die üblichen Verdächtigen in dem Thread noch weniger geheuer


----------



## samba43 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee passt schon. Der Samba ist einfach ein Troll.



Kennst du mich persönlich ? Wird vielleicht mal Zeit....


----------



## samba43 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Den Stella Preis will ich sehen



Kein Thema:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Shimano-Stella-2500-FD-Spinning-Reel-STL-2500FD_W0QQitemZ120375959357QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c06f75f3d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1199|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50

http://www.yatego.com/bigfishworld/p,49a6792a2886e,457d8207388147_0,daiwa-infinity-q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Kennst du mich persönlich ? Wird vielleicht mal Zeit....


Gehts noch?
Wenn ihr meint hier auch persönlich werden zu müssen, guckt in den Zinkthread, auch hier werden wir da notfalls durchgreifen.

Lest euch mal die Boardregeln bezüglich Nettiquette durch...

Letzte Warnung für alle!


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



samba43 schrieb:


> Kein Thema:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Shimano-Stella-2500-FD-Spinning-Reel-STL-2500FD_W0QQitemZ120375959357QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c06f75f3d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1199|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50
> 
> http://www.yatego.com/bigfishworld/p,49a6792a2886e,457d8207388147_0,daiwa-infinity-q



576,08 $ plus ~30 - 50 $ Versand... nicht gerade ein Schnapper.

Die Infinity Q ist derbst überteuert...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Troll (Netzkultur)*
In einem Internet-Medium wird ein Autor als *Troll* bezeichnet, dessen Beitrag nicht zu dem Thema beiträgt, sondern der vor allem das Ziel hat, weitere Reaktionen hervorzurufen, ohne am eigentlichen Thema interessiert zu sein. Die Beiträge selbst werden meist als _Troll_, _Trollbeitrag_, _Troll-Post_, _Troll-Posting_ oder _Flamebait_ bezeichnet.
quelle: www.wikipedia.de

Also ich gebe Uli recht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Troll


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch, wenns so ist dann sind die letzten Beiträge, inklusiver dieser jetzt, alle von troll´s erstellt.
Wobei man natürlich unterscheiden muss wer so einen sinnlosen Beitrag schreibt, der eine ist eben mehr Troll als der andere. Ich gehöre anscheinend zu denen die mehr Troll sind als andere. 
Oh Gott, ist das alles bekloppt hier.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie wär´s wenn man ganz einfach den Kreis die hier schriben dürfen auf die reduziert die min. eine Rolle im Schrank haben, die einen Listenpreis von min. 300,- € hat Wobei, sorry, ich meine natürlich 400,- € sonst währe die Taurus ja auch noch eine High-Ender.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, der da.


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> *Troll (Netzkultur)*
> In einem Internet-Medium wird ein Autor als *Troll* bezeichnet, dessen Beitrag nicht zu dem Thema beiträgt, sondern der vor allem das Ziel hat,....
> 
> Also ich gebe Uli recht.



Nur wenn er DAS ZIEL HAT Reaktionen hervorzurufen. 
Manche Inhalte, Tatsachen sind einfach so dass sie Reaktionen hervorrufen.
Wenn ich das dem einen oder anderen nochmal erklären muss soll er sich melden.

Reisst euch am Riemen, das ist hier ja  das gleiche wie im Zinkgetriebethread. Wenn einer was sagt was  nicht beliebt  dann wird heftig reagiert und die Person diskreditiert.  
Solange persönliche Angriffe wie der von Sundvogel  nicht direkt geahndet werden wird keine sachliche Diskussion möglich sein

Philipp


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				www.kamelopedia.mormo.org schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlimmste was im Kampf gegen einen Troll passieren kann, ist dass ein zweiter Troll hinzukommt.



 Es geht aber noch schlimmer, wenn gleich 3 oder 4 dieser Art aufkreuzen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Früher, in den grauen Vorzeiten dieses Threads, kam mal diese doch recht eindeutige Aufforderung durch einen Moderator:

Wahnsinn jetzt ist es 5 Seiten gut gegangen ohne das ein "Askari reicht aber auch" Post gekommen ist. Das ist ja schon fast ein neuer Rekord.

Hier geht es nicht um das Thema "Spinnrollen teuer gegen billig" sondern nur um High-End Gerät! und deren Vor und Nachteile innerhalb des High-End Bereiches.

Ich bitte dies in Zukunft zu berücksichtigen!

MFG

Kai
Moderator          

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1844163&postcount=346

Wir werden auch in Zukunft darauf achten, dass es hier nicht zu sehr in den Offtopic Bereich rutscht.
 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1845548&postcount=369

Wie schön wäre es gewesen wenn das mal eingehalten würde... #6

Und ohne persönliche Drohungen - hier im Thread kommt jetzt ja schon das 2. Angebot für einen "Hausbesuch" binnen kurzer Zeit - finde ich persönlich Internetforen ja auch netter, aber scheinbar ist das ja hier der gewünschte Umgangston. #d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der protzende Stella Besitzer zieht sich dann auch mal in die IG zurück, wenn noch jemand hier eine ernste Frage stellen sollte, bekommt er von mir eine PN....

Hier gibt es ja genug "Experten" die euch beraten können

mfg Flo


----------



## TRANSformator (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mittlerweile muss echt gesagt werden, dass bestimmte Bereiche im Board lächerlicher als der eigentliche Witze-Bereich sind|kopfkrat.

Ich möchte mich da garnicht mehr großartig auf irgendeine Seite schlagen, aber nehmen die Leute sich hier selbst überhaupt noch ernst?
Da schreibt jemand von schlechten Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Rollenherstellern/Modellen (völlig egal welche Marke) und wird von den Fans dieser Marke/Modelle direkt als Troll bezeichnet, nur weil derjenige andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Um das mal mit den Worten von Thomas zu sagen:
Gehts noch?

Dann werden wieder die von mir so oft angesprochenen "klugen" Links gepostet und jeder normal Denkende muss sich fragen: Wer ist eigentlich der Troll?

Das ganze wird hier einfach nur noch peinlich, ich ärgere mich gerade auch schon wieder über mich selbst, dass ich hier kostbare Zeit opfer, aber das musste einfach raus.

Für mich hat das AB in letzter Zeit viel an Flair und vorallem Kompetenz verloren, weil sich Leute mich echter Ahnung rar gemacht haben, während Leute die Threads vollspammen, die außer von Preisen ihrer edlen Angelrollen und Quellen überflüssiger Links und Zitate von Nichts ne Ahnung zu haben scheinen. Meine persönliche Meinung. 

Spart euch jede Diskussion mit mir, ich werde darauf nämlich nicht mehr anworten. Kommentare dürfen daher gern behalten werden, falls doch jemand was loswerden muss, verweise ich an meine Signatur.

In diesem Sinne.....#h


----------



## Spiro (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ sundvogel+Nick_A : Danke fürs Statement, da hab ich dann anscheinend wirklich nicht viel falsch gemacht.

Sobald ich die ersten eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe und erwünscht, werde ich mich evtl. noch mal zu Wort melden.

MfG
Spiro


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, das war hier mal ein wirklich lesenswerter Bereich des ABs. Informativ, interessant und von freundlicher Atmosphäre geprägt. 

Hier konnte man vieles über Rollen lesen, die das jeweilige Ende der technischen Entwicklung angedeutet haben. Man konnte sich über Neuerungen, Praxistests und durchaus kritische Stimmen informieren. Es wurde diskutiert und spekuliert, aber dieser neue Ton der hier herrscht ist ziemlich merkwürdig.

Ich finde es schade, dass offensichtlich einige Leute ein starkes Bedürfnis haben hier zu trollen oder zu spammen oder einfach mal ihren wie auch immer entstandenen Frust loszuwerden.

Teilweise entsteht das sicher aus Mißverständnissen heraus. Da ist zunächst mal die Frage, um was es überhaupt geht. Es geht darum Rollen vorzustellen, die aufgrund ihrer Technologie als "State of the Art" bezeichnet werden.

Es geht *nicht *darum zu behaupten, dass man mit anderen Rollen nicht angeln könnte. Es geht *nicht *darum anderen zu zeigen, wieviel und wie teure Rollen man sich doch leisten könnte. Es geht *nicht *um Leistungsvergleiche von Rollen aus verschiedenen Preissegmenten. Das man mit annähernd jeder vernünftigen Rolle Fische fangen kann, das steht völlig außer Frage und das es weitestgehend sinnfrei ist, eine Rolle für über 500 Tacken zu kaufen, weil man meint, das man dann mehr Fische fängt, das ist ebenso völlig logisch. 

Die Vergleiche, die hier von einigen, tja, wie soll man sagen, ich formuliere es mal positiv, gesellschaftskritischen Konsumverweigerern gezogen werden, mögen ja aus ihrer persönlichen Perspektive korrekt sein, denn ich denke jeder sollte ausreichend darüber nachdenken wieviel er in welches Tackle investiert und aus welchen Motiven er das macht, aber dann geht es eigentlich nur noch wenige etwas an. 

Hier sollte und war es auch lange, eigentlich eine Plattform sein, auf der man sich über einen kleinen Bereich des modernen Angels austauscht oder auf der man interessiert mitliest und die Dinge für sich bewertet. Das dies, ja offensichtlich von vielen oder von wenigen die besonders laut und überall schreien, in diesem Board nicht erwünscht ist, das ist schade, aber letztlich nicht tragisch, denn das Board bietet genügend Rückzugsräume in denen vernünftig und sachbezogen diskutiert wird. 

Den Satz mit der deutschen Form der Anerkennung anzubringen, wäre vermutlich zu billig, aber irgendwo scheint da ja etwas dran zu sein.

Wie gesagt schade, aber ich denke ihr habt es geschafft, der Thread ist tot.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein paar Zitate aus der Anfangszeit des Threads. So neu ist das Problem also doch nicht und es sind auch Zitate von Leuten dabei, die wegen der Spammerei das AB leider verlassen haben.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Da ist ja nun dieser ironisch gemeinte Klemmhülsenthread. Ich kann die Kritik gut nachvollziehen, insbesondere Jungangler können hier leicht auf die falsche Spur kommen.
> 
> Ich fische etwas teurere Rollen, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass sie einen äußerst hohen Gebrauchswert haben.
> 
> ...





rainer1962 schrieb:


> nicht mehr lange wetten????
> ich werde mich in Zukunft diesbezüglich zurückhalten, es ist mir einfach zu blöde immer wieder angemacht zu werden, vor allem von leuten die mitreden wollen, sich diverse Sachen im "High End " Bereich bestellen, diese dann erhalten und die Ware erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung bezahlen, dann aber gleich wieder (mit Verlust) verticken um das Loch in der Kasse zu stopfen. Diese Leute machen dann ne Hatz auf diejenigen die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen (in meinen Augen ist hier Missgunst der Beweggrund und nix andres, es wird sich aber imer wieder aufs PL rausgeredet). es gibt genügend (auch in meinem bekanntenkreis) die mit Balzer und Co fischen (und sich High End leisten könnten es aber nicht wollen) und auch ihre Fische fangen. ich habe da kein Problem damit und "belächle" sie auch nicht wegen ihrem Gerät. Im Gegenteil, habe diesen schon öfters die "Kaufentscheidung" abgenommen. Habe die auch mein gerät fischen lassen, sie sagten dann immer "echt geil" aber ich rauche das nicht mir reicht xy....
> wenn man sich so verhält ist es ja in Ordnung, aber die ständige Hatz auf die sogenannten "High tackler" finde ich zum kotzen. Ich tue auch nicht ne technium, Arc, balzer als Schrott ab, sondern nenne Vor und nachteile die beide Gerätschaften zweifelsohne haben. Die einen geben ihr Geld für Traumurlaub , die anderen für den Mercedes, die nächsten sind wöchentlich im Swingerclub und blättern dafür ne Menge Kohle hin, der nächste ist am WE immer inner Kneipe und säuft wie ein Loch usw...usw...usw...
> dann gibts auch diejenigen die nichts für ihr Unglück können und auf Sozialamt müssen und auch diejenigen die aufs Amt müssen und was dafür können (da habe ich eh kein Mitleid), der andre hat nix übrig weil er sein Häuslein oder die Eigentumswohnung abbezahlt (ist aber irgendwann fertig und dann hat man mehr inner Kasse), jeder wie er kann und mag, nur finde ich eine solche Hatz wie gesagt zum kotzen!!!!
> ...





Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Sundvogel,Ich finde deine Nachdenklichkeit bezüglich der Einflussnahme auf Jungangler
> sehr positiv.Es schon Schade das manche von ihnen den Eindruck gewinnen könnten,mann
> könne nur mit derart teurem Equipment Fische fangen.Das ist aber ein Gesellschaftliches
> Problem,im Sinne von schneller,weiter,höher.Wir leben schließlich in einer durch Leistung
> ...





schroe schrieb:


> Hast recht, Rainer.
> 
> Der Preis des Gerätes gibt über Qualifikation oder Disqualifikation des Anglers keine Auskunft.
> Das ist aus diesen Hochpreisthreads auch immer deutlich hervorgegangen.
> ...





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Rainer, bitte net abhauen hier!!!
> 
> Neider gibt es doch überall!
> Klar, hier beim Angeln oder bei der Jagd ist der Faktor natürlich wesentlich höher...
> ...





Dart schrieb:


> Da fallen mir spontan 2 Kanditaten ein, die sich für diese Entwicklung gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen können.
> 
> Es ist ja ok, wenn du z.b. mehr über die Twinpower lesen und schreiben möchtest.....mach es einfach
> Ich finde es mehr als legitim, einen Thread für die Freunde des High-End Bereichs zu pflegen...auch wenn ich solche Rollen nicht habe, und sie bislang nur bei Freunden ausgibieg testen durfte. Warum hier jemand scheinbar Probleme damit hat, oder Spott und Ironie einbringt, entschliesst sich meinem Verständniss
> Gruss Reiner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good: , gute Zusammenfassung! #6
(und einige Aufarbeitungszeit investiert)

Gerade das finde ich wichtig:


sundvogel schrieb:


> Schade, das war hier mal ein wirklich lesenswerter Bereich des ABs. Informativ, interessant und *von freundlicher Atmosphäre* geprägt.
> 
> Hier konnte man vieles über Rollen lesen, die das jeweilige Ende der technischen Entwicklung angedeutet haben. Man konnte sich über Neuerungen, Praxistests und durchaus kritische Stimmen informieren. Es wurde diskutiert und spekuliert, *aber dieser neue Ton der hier herrscht ist ziemlich merkwürdig.*



Was ist los, wieso wird das Gemetzel aneinander immer schlimmer?

Liegt es an den fiesen schwarzen Wolken, dem produzierten DOR in der Atmosphäre von unseren spannungsgeladenen "Freunden"? Das deswegen die Fische genausowenig beissen, wie die Menschen eben gereizt sind?

Ich glaub, ich ziehe nach Afrika oder so ... 
http://www.orgoniseafrica.de/


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann bitte auch im passenden Theard, hier ist nicht Zink sondern Highend. Und da Zink so schlecht ist, hat es auch nix in Highend Rollen verloren, somit scheidet die Twin Power auch aus diesem Bereich aus.

Respekt, Uli schönes Statement|wavey:

Ich komm wieder, wenn man sich hier wieder über das wesentliche Unterhalten kann....


----------



## Hooked (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|uhoh:#d#d#d|uhoh:

Bitte nicht hier auch schon wieder...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> |uhoh:#d#d#d|uhoh:
> 
> Bitte nicht hier auch schon wieder...



Doch offensichtlich. Vielleicht muß man das über eine IG regeln. Die kann dann für alle zu lesen sein, aber es muß nicht jeder rein. Vermutlich ist dass der einzige Weg in Ruhe diskutieren zu können.


----------



## Hooked (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|bigeyes
Kenne ich doch irgendwoher, den Satz. :vik:

Ist zwar schade, scheint aber wirklich so zu sein.

Ich lese ich irgendiwe trotzdem immer weiter, in der Hoffnung das es schon wieder wird. Wie wahrscheinl. viele hier.

Die friedlichen (freundlichen) Phasen werden immer kürzer.
Sonst ist (war) meist im Winter Stunk hier. 
Gut, zwischendurch auch mal. 
Wird aber definitiv immer mehr, in immer kürzeren Intervallen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Kenne ich doch irgendwoher, den Satz. :vik:
> 
> Ist zwar schade, scheint aber wirklich so zu sein.
> ...



Ja, man kann sich ja kaum noch äußern, ohne das irgendein Sendungsberufener einem die Welt erklärt. Ich werde mal eine IG einrichten und den HE-Ruten-Thread gleich dort mit abbilden. Man hat dann diesen Bereich zusammen, jeder kann lesen und grundsätzlich kann dort auch jeder schreiben. Wäre womöglich sinnvoll allerdings ist die Frage wie das angenommen wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=137


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

N#abend 

Uli und ich haben heute mal seine alte Stradic 4000 FE seziert, vorneweg, das Ding läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, allerdings hat sich größeres "Kurbelschlackern" eingestellt, welches auf den Vierkant zurückzuführen ist, getriebemäßig ist der "Bock" quasi wie neu.

Das Wormshaftritzel ist übrigens aus Kunststoff... die Rolle wurde in Norwegen beim "Köhlerstippen" mißbraucht und zeigt keinerlei nennenswerten Verschleiß.

Hier für die Bilderfreaks ein paar Nahaufnahmen:


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...und weiter...


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um Diskussionen vorzubeugen, diese Stradic war zur Zeit Ihres "Auf den markt Kommens" durchaus High End.


----------



## DRU (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Um Diskussionen vorzubeugen, diese Stradic war zur Zeit Ihres "Auf den markt Kommens" durchaus High End.




Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt


Hase... ich denk eben dran es zu erwähnen, sonst gehts ja gleich wieder los hier 




angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wie oft hat Uli das Teil über die Jahre gewartet, geölt, gefettet etc. ? Das würde mich mal interessieren ... ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass man da ach einiges "kaputtwarten" kann ... zuviel Fett is sicher auch nicht prickelnd. Das ewige auf- und zuschrauben hinterlässt auf Dauer sicher auch riesen Krater im Gehäuse (Gewinde ausgelutscht) ...



Einmal neues Fett rein und sogar das alte weitestgehend drin gelassen...

Wie alt der Bock jetzt genau ist weiß ich nicht aber 6 -7 Jahre hat sie wohl auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

gut. Dann behalte ich meine Stradic 4000 FE noch ein bisschen : )
Man weiss ja nie was der Zahn der Zeit aus anderen neuen Rollen macht
Sieht ganz ordentlich aus! Danke

Philipp


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das Wormshaftritzel ist übrigens aus Kunststoff... die Rolle wurde in Norwegen beim "Köhlerstippen" mißbraucht und zeigt keinerlei nennenswerten Verschleiß.



Die Rolle hat etliche Hechte bis zum Meter, fette Norwegendorsche, Pollacks und Makrelen am Paternoster gesehen und wurde sogar mal vor Langeland mit Pilkern bis zu 350g mißhandelt. Hänger wurden immer erbarmungslos losgeknüppelt und zum Salzwasser in Norwegen muß ich wohl nix sagen. 



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wie oft hat Uli das Teil über die Jahre gewartet, geölt, gefettet etc. ? Das würde mich mal interessieren ...



Ich habe sie letztes Jahr einmal aufgemacht, weil ich besorgt durch den Bastelwahn hier im Board war. Ich habe dann etwas altes Fett abgewischt und neues reingetan, hätte aber auch nicht Not getan. Von aussen sieht das Luder aus wie Hupe, aber von innen ist alles Chico.



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie alt der Bock jetzt genau ist weiß ich nicht aber 6 -7 Jahre hat sie wohl auf dem Buckel.



Nee der Bock ist 8 oder 9.


----------



## TroutFighter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schade das in deisem Thread nix mehr geschrieben wird, wollte nur mal ein echten Leckerbissen zeigen, kostet ne Menge aber allein fürs Auge!  Die erste is Daiwa Exist Branzino (um 717;- €) und die andere ist eine Shimano ( kostet um 270,-€). Zum träumen gedacht!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da man hier leider nur noch angemacht wird wenn man sagt das man solche Rollen hat kommen hier keine Infos mehr...


----------



## Fisher86 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

öhm ich hab da ma ne frage ....
....bitte nicht steinigen.

aber was macht rollen denn bitte so überaus teuer also preissegment über 200€?

bis 200€ kan ichs (wenn teilweise auch schwer) nachvollziehen welche teile bzw fertigungsprozesse die denn so teuer machen sollen.

- metallgehäuse und cnc teile zählen nich das is in der fertigung bei nicht kleinserien zu bezahlen
- rubingelagerte kleinteile wie in hochwertigen uhren sind auch keine drinn
- fachkräfte wie bei uhrmachern die das teil zuamenbauen brauch man auch nicht
- und die verbauten materialien sind auch nicht teuer da währe kohlefaser materialkostenmäsig wohl teurer als alle verbauten legirungen

schon ma danke für alle qualifizierten antworten


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin weder Produktionsmanager  noch ......

Aber es ist einfach so wie in den meisten Bereichen, nach oben ist immer einiges offen. 

Ich kann Dir jedoch bestätigen, dass Rollen ab 200 Taler aufwärts wirklich mehr bieten und leisten können als günstigere und das nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern auch beim Wiederverkaufen. Das Wichtigste ist jedoch erstmal, dass sie beim Fischen mehr Freude bereiten und wenn man erstmal den Vergleich gemacht hat (will man erstens nicht anderes mehr kurbeln ) lässt sich daraus schnell schliessen, das sie einfach präziser gefertigt sind und anhand mancher Features einfach besser und hochwertiger. Dadurch sind sie in ihrer Entwicklung und Produktion ( zB made in Japan) einfach teurer. Sicherlich ist nicht immer jeder Preis gerechtfertigt, aber das gibts bei günstigeren Rollen auch. Wenn man seine teure Rollee erstens relativ günstig kauft und zu anständigen Konditionen einfach wieder veräussert, relativiert sich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich bin jedoch grundsätzlich der Ansicht, dass PL
bei geilen Sachen einfach zweitrangig ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die meisten teuren Rollen haben ein sehr spezielles Anforderungsprofil, das sie dann eben auch sehr genau erfüllen.

Das kann z.B. eine hoch belastbare Rolle sein, die dennoch für die entsprechende Größe sehr leicht ist und extrem kleine Fertigungstoleranzen aufweist, wodurch ein sehr sauberer und gleichmässiger Lauf auch nach langer Benutzung und hartem Einsatz resultiert.

Wie überall gibt es auch im Rollenbau Grenzen, bis zu denen man für mehr Investition auch deutlich mehr Technik bekommt. Irgentwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo man nur noch sehr kleine Leistungszugewinne bekommt, diese aber sehr teuer werden. Ob es einem das dann wert ist muss jeder selber entscheiden - ich finde es lohnt sich.

Ein Beispiel dafür aus meinem persönlichen Rollenpark ist z.B. die hier ja auch schon vorgestellte Daiwa MoreThanBranzino.

Ich fange damit häufiger Marmorkarpfen in Größen von durchschnittlich ~1,30 bei so ~50 - 70 Pfund Gewicht. Ich habe schon einige Leute gesehen, denen die Rollen direkt beim Drill verreckt sind. Einfach Bremse heißgelaufen, Blockiert, Weg... Andere konnten den Fisch landen, Rolle danach Müll. Auch bei echt guten Rollen merkt man der Rolle meist nach ein oder 2 solchen Drills an das sie ein bisschen Spiel aufweisen, die Rollen sind dann durch. Noch fuischbar natürlich, aber deutlichb beeinträchtigt. Ob das stört ist eine individuelle Frage.

Mit der Branzino habe ich jetzt sicher schon 20 oder 30 solche Drills gemacht, 11 mit gelandeten Fischen, der Rest im Drill ausgestiegen/Hindernisse errreicht etc. Teilweise aber auch erst nach Fluchten von 50m.... Dazu fischen an der Steinpackung am Main, was ja auch recht hart für die Rolle ist.

Die Rolle läuft 1a, keine Verschleißerscheinung feststellbar.

Dann relativiert sich eben der Preis, zum einen weil ich eine Rolle habe auf die ich mich einfach verlassen kann und mit der ich effektiv mehr Fisch fange, zum anderen wiel ich eben nicht so häufig eine neue brauche. Wiederverkaufswert ist vermutlich auch hoch, aber momentan will ich die Rolle nicht abgeben, weil einfach noch keine Probleme auftreten.

Jeder muss das für sich selbst ausmachen, brauchen tut man solch eine Rolle nicht. Man kann auch mit anderen Rollen Fische fangen, keine Frage. Mit gewissen Abstrichen kann man das ganze natürlich erheblich günstiger gestalten, das letzte bisschen mehr Leistung kostet halt eine Menge. Aber einen Faktor sollte man nicht vergessen: Die Dinger machen (zumindest mir, aber auch vielen anderen) einfach Spaß, und der ist unbezahlbar...

PS: Und: Nein, zum Angeben braucht man solche Rollen nicht - eine Branzino erkennt eh kaum jemand, da bist Du mit einer Stella oder noch besser einer auffälligen RedArc besser dran...


----------



## Fisher86 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok danke schon ma für die beiden antworten die fand ich echt gut.

ein made in japan ist natürlich teurer, an der stelle muss ich mich dann aber fragen die eigentlich durchweg relativ günstigen Dam rollen habe ich oft mit einem made in germany bezeichnet gefunden (ob das dann stimmen kann?) 
wenn ja is das argument schon mal vom tisch.

das man mit qualitativ hochwertigen sachen mehr freude am hobby hat habe ich selbst schon, auch bei anderen hobbys, festgestellt das ist keine frage.
auch das langlebige produkte sich lohnen steht auser frage.

Die von schleie stefan beschriebene  sachlage  das "günstige" rollen oft verrecken, bringt mich dann eher zur frage sind dann nicht auch die "günstigen" rollen zu teuer ?

Ps.: nich falsch verstehen ich bin kein super sparfuchs ich hab selbst schon geld bei meinen hobbys gelassen nur da ich mich auch für die technik intressiere die dahinter steckt, muss ich sagen bisher hab ich noch nicht den punkt gesehen der vom "ingenieurstandpunkt" die hohen preise rechtfertigt auser die von stefen beschriebene langlebigkeit.(und widerverkaufswert)

Pps.: kan man mit ner red arc wirklich angeben? :-D


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an - zum "normalen" Angeln tut es auch eine einfache Rolle. Zum Spinnfischen (wo man ja den ganzen Tag kurbelt) sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon bessere Rollen einsetzen, alles andere macht wenig Laune. Sonst tauscht man halt entsprechend oft die Rolle aus... Beim Gummifischangeln an Steinpackungen wird es noch mal fieser, da man oft Hänger hat und beim Anschlag direkt mit Wucht (und geflochtener Schnur ohne Dehnung) auf die Rolle kommt => hohe Beanspruchung

Zur Rechtfertigung der Kosten: Die verwendeten Materialien (Stichwort Zink/Rotguss/Messing fürs Getriebe, Kunststoff/Aludruckgus/Alu gefräst/Carbon für Rotor und Gehäuse) spielen natürlich eine Rolle (auch wie diese bearbeitet werden können, Stichwort Druckguss / Fräsen) und zum anderen Toleranzen. Kleine Toleranzen sind extrem teuer. Heist man kann mit Glück auch bei den günstigen Rollen ein extrem gutes Exemplar erwischen, muss aber nicht. Bei höherwertigen Rollen mit entsprechenden Toleranzvorgaben sollte es deutlich weniger Abweichungen und damit z.B. Kurbelspiel, Paßungenauigkeiten etc geben. Das wirkt sich dann natürlich auch wieder auf den Verschleiß und damit die Lebensdauer der Rolle unter hoher Belastung aus...


----------



## Fisher86 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hi,

du erwähnst grade was und zwar "carbon"
das is ne sache für sich und fast n bissel offtopic 
aber carbon ist kein definierter begriff.
die meisten leute denken bei carbon an kohlefaserverbund,
was in allen brancen schamlos ausgenutzt wird !!!
(auch fahrad zubehör wo viele teile wirklich aus kohlefaser sind)

also aufpassen überall wo carbon draufsteht ist fast nie kohlefaser drin sonder "stinknormales plastig"

da carbon nur die bezeichnung für kohlenstoff ist welcher den grundbaustein für viele kunstoffe darstellt (fast alle).

sprich wenn in der artikelbeschreibung steht carbongehäuse meint das plastik gehäuse ...klingt nur besser (teilweise is es dann noch in kohlefaseroptik bedruckt bzw schwarz eingefärbt um den schwindel zu vertuschen.

back to topic

die fertigungstoleranzen machen bei stückzahlen im 10000er bereich  (wenn man bedenkt das viele rollen der gleichen hersteller auch noch teilweise gleiche teile haben)
sicher nicht das produkt so teuer denn schon mit einer normalen fräse (das brauhc nich ma cnc sein) bekommt man fertigungstoleranzen hin die für ein "absolut" spielfreies getriebe reichen sollten.

@ stefan 
das mit der hohen belastung sehe ich ein bin aber der meinung das ne rolle im 150-200€ bereich das abkönnen muss 
und in meinem ersten post habe ich die frage nach der rechtfertigung nach nochhöheren preisen gestellt 
denn die von dir angesprochenen methoden/materialien finden ja schon in dem preissegment anwendung!?


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zb. Mortethan Branzino -> Hyper Diggigear Getriebe wie bei Saltiga -> nahezu unverwüstlich

ansonsten haben alle bisher von mir gekurbelten oder gefischten Rollen im oberen Preisegment einen sanfteren Lauf was die Fischerei und den Spass nochmals aufwertet.

Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist das Rollengewicht. Branzino , Infinity , Certate (3000er) sowie zb Fireblood oder Twinpower MG (4000er) sind wieder eine gute ecke leichter als "Mid-Price" Rollen.

Ob man dafür den zum Teil deutlichen Mehrpreis auf den Tisch legen will bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> zb. Mortethan Branzino -> Hyper Diggigear Getriebe wie bei Saltiga -> nahezu unverwüstlich
> 
> ansonsten haben alle bisher von mir gekurbelten oder gefischten Rollen im oberen Preisegment einen sanfteren Lauf was die Fischerei und den Spass nochmals aufwertet.
> 
> ...


 
Die Branzino läuft nicht ganz so weich wie andere im oberen Preissegment? Liegt das an dem spezielleren Getriebe?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Branzino läuft nicht ganz so weich wie andere im oberen Preissegment?



Ja.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Liegt das an dem spezielleren Getriebe?



Ja.


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jepp ,

hatte anfangs auch gedacht da ist was faul und sie sogar zu Daiwa zur Prüfung geschickt, sie kurbelt sich zwar sehr leicht aber läuft etwas rauher. Was laut Daiwa an dem Hyper Diggigear liegen soll. Hab letztens dioe Branzino von Stefan gekurbelt und die läuft nach 1-1,5 Jahren? und etlichen Fischen noch genauso wie meine.


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jepp,

eigentlich merkt man das auch nur beim trocken Kurbeln, beim fischen läuft die Rolle wie Butter


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fand den Unterschied zur Infinity geringer als Du ihn mir geschildert hattest Mark, läuft die Branze vielleicht erst ein bisschen ein??? 

Einen minimal  Sprung in Sachen Laufkultur gibts erst ab ner Aspire/Fireblood/Stella . Obwohl man das wie schon erwähnt hauptsächlich beim peniblen trocken kurbeln merkt, wenn man die Rolle noch am besten in der Hand hält:q


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick Knobsis sind Pflicht, aber ob es unbedingt der ACS sein muss, obwohl der ist bestimmt sehr geil, nur bin ich mit dem Kork Knobsi mega zufrieden


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dem kann ich nur bei pflichten, obwohl ich mit den Shimano t Knäufen besser zu recht komme, als mit den Daiwas........trotzdem freut es mich dass die TPFC keinen t Knauf hat, aber das ist hier ot........


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> hatte anfangs auch gedacht da ist was faul und sie sogar zu Daiwa zur Prüfung geschickt, sie kurbelt sich zwar sehr leicht aber läuft etwas rauher.



Wobei das schon fast als "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" abgetan werden kann.  Deine Branze läuft schon super super leicht an, was man halt etwas spürt ist der Getriebelauf durch ein ganz dezentes rattern... finde ich eigentl. auch Daiwa-typisch (no pun intended ), das merk ich auch bei der Infinity, wenn auch noch weniger ausgeprägt. Außerdem wird das wirklich nur im Leerlauf wirklich bemerkbar. Wenn man sich an sowas überhaupt noch stört greift man halt zur Shimano, wenn man dann auch damit leben muß, daß die Rolle sicher keine x Marmordrills überlebt und die ganze Konstruktion insgesamt bei gleichem Gewicht wesentlich filigraner ausfällt (Bügelarm etc.).


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

oder eher schwerer ausfällt 

Daiwa schafft es ja nicht nur robuster, sondern auch leichter zu bauen. Nur wenn Shimano das MG Gehäuse verwendet, spielen sie in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es spricht schon viel für Daiwa. Ich hab eben einfach nicht dieses Belastungsprofil und bin ein Leichtlauf-Nazi.  Für das was ich mache "reicht" die Shimano. Aber ich finde insgesamt die Daiwas auch "vernünftiger".


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano Junkie:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und ohne WS bekommen sie auch nix auf die Reihe :q


Gibt im Low-Price Segment sehr brauchbare Shimanos mit Excenter-Verlegung. Aber das ist ja OT. 



> das mit dem leichteren Lauf hat sich beim angeln auch sobald ein wenig Zug drauf kommt! Da reicht schon ein 3cm Kopyto mit 6gr Jig


Das finde ich nun eigentlich nicht. Was mich sowieso viel mehr stören würde ist das eklige Scheuergeräusch von der allseits so beliebten PP... 

Was die Shimanos oft an den Tag legen, ist daß man im Drill auf einmal nicht mehr kurbeln kann. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Gewalt und ohne die Rolle zu beschädigen. Aber das erzieht auch zum sanfteren Drillen. Dieses rabiate Einwinchen ist ja so primitiv... :q *duckundweg*


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach meine Grüne ist schön weich und relativ leise , nur leider nicht ganz so gut vom Kontrast....


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was die Knobis betrifft finde ich persönlich den Standard Duplon Knobsi von der Fireblood am geilsten. Faßt sich sehr angenehm an.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

T-Knauf FTW!!! |supergri


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja der ist auch nicht schlecht, der ACS müsste so ähnlich sein.........naja vielleicht treffen wir ja Patrick irgendwann mal :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was die Shimanos oft an den Tag legen, ist daß man im Drill auf einmal nicht mehr kurbeln kann. Jedenfalls nicht ohne Gewalt und ohne die Rolle zu beschädigen. Aber das erzieht auch zum sanfteren Drillen. Dieses rabiate Einwinchen ist ja so primitiv... :q *duckundweg*



Wer kann der kann... :m

Eventuell hätte ich mal meine TP MG zum Treffen mitbringen sollen, dann merkt man schon den Unterschied nach einem harten Drill!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wen interessieren hier Low-Price Reels? Es geht auch einfach ums Prinzip ... was nicht da ist, dann nicht kaputt gehen ... und mit dem WS schneidet sich Schimpanski eben ins eigene Bein ...



Och, weiß nicht, das Prinzip ist halt anders, steht eben ne andere Philosophie dahinter. Würde aber nie abstreiten, daß Daiwa Rollen baut, die leichter und dabei auch noch robuster sind. Ist einfach so.




> ... nicht jede PP macht Geräusche, nur mal so am Rande ...  |rolleyes



Die Grüne z.B ist auch irgendwie viel runder... ist bei der Tufline im Übrigen auch so... meint ihr nicht das könnte das selbe Zeug sein? Mir kommt's fast so vor... |kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> dann merkt man schon den Unterschied nach einem harten Drill!



Bei dir sind die Drills aber auch Extra-Extra hart :q Dafür muß man auch erstmal überhaupt die Fische haben...


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

WS hat schon seine Berechtignung. Die Shamonis wickeln einfach besser, was vor allem bei dünnen Schnüren und somit unter anderem für die Mefofraktion ein entscheidendes Kriterium ist


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jop, stimmt auch. Wie schön, daß wir alle versch. Geschmäcker haben und uns trotzdem einig sind. |supergri


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 10 LB in gelb, die ich mal hatte war echt ein Traktor, die wr auch eben nicht so weich wie die grüne. Lag vielleicht daran, dass sie mir jemand mit gebracht hatte.......doch lieber ebay


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> andere Philospophie oder auch fehlendes Knoff Hoff genannt :q



Ach so, du meinst Daiwa fehlt das nötige Knoff Hoff um ne gescheite WS zu bauen, verstehe. |supergri

Der Versuch mit der Capricorn war ja nun nix, auch wenn die Nachbauten davon komischerweise immer noch stark verbreitet sind...


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was mich sowieso viel mehr stören würde ist das eklige Scheuergeräusch von der allseits so beliebten PP...


 
Allseits beliebt? #c Hatte die mal, war mir aber auch zu laut...deswegen nur noch Stroft. #h


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> WS hat schon seine Berechtignung. Die Shamonis wickeln einfach besser, was vor allem bei dünnen Schnüren und somit unter anderem für die Mefofraktion ein entscheidendes Kriterium ist


 
Kann ich auch nicht unbedingt bestätigen, meine Aspire wickelt auf keinen Fall besser als die Certates...höchstens gleich gut.


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube da gibt es eine Menge Boardis, die das bestätigen können. Aber zu 1000er Shimmis habe ich auch keinen direkten Vergleich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab das Gefühl 1000er wickeln allgemein ein bißchen schlechter, kann aber auch sein, daß mir das nur so vorkommt. #c Hab kein Geflecht auf der kleinen TP, da fehlt es an Vergleichmöglichkeiten.


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibt es eine Menge Boardis, die das bestätigen können. Aber zu 1000er Shimmis habe ich auch keinen direkten Vergleich.


 
Ich glaube Veit fischt eine 4000er Aspire, werde nächstes WE mal vergleichen, wie das Wickelbild bei der zu meinen Daiwas aussieht. Auf jeden Fall bewegen sich beide auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> es ging vorallem um das Wickelbild bei Verwendung *dünner *Schnüre! Ich glaube Veit fische ne 0,15mm PP ... die is nicht dünn #d


 
Ist die denn real dicker als 0,15???
Na jedenfalls wickelt meine Aspire eine 0er und 1er Stroft gut, die 2500er Certate die 2er Stroft aber genauso. Wobei 2er und 1er schon recht ähnlich sind.
Vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an der geilen Schnur...:l#h


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die wirklich guten Shimano Rollen weisen zwischen 0.08er und 0.12er FL ein deutlich besseres Wickelbild auf, als es die Daiwas zB mit der PP haben. 

Die Parameter Stimmen zwar nicht überein, trotzdem bestätigt mich das in meiner Überzeugung, dass WS einfach ein perfekteres Wickelbild abliefern kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal im Ernst!

Wenn interessiert die Schnurverlegung solange sie nicht so übel ist, dass sie die Wurfweite negativ beeinflusst??

Ist das ein Fetisch bei Euch?


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht schlichtweg um die Rechtfertigung von WS Rollen!


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

im Übrigen auch gezinkte :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert die Schnurverlegung solange sie nicht so übel ist, dass sie die Wurfweite negativ beeinflusst??



Wer braucht ne ultra robuste Marmokarpfen-Winch, wenn es hier sowas nicht gibt?:q


----------



## DRU (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Waller, naja zumindest die großen!


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wer braucht ne ultra robuste Marmokarpfen-Winch, wenn es hier sowas nicht gibt?:q


 
Ich hingegen könnte eine gebrauchen, bei mir gibts die in ausreichender Zahl. |bigeyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, werde meine Stella auch nicht zum Hardcore Gufinieren an den Steinpackungen benutzen. Da kommt selbst mir als Shimanofan noch eine Daiwa ins Haus.


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nein, werde meine Stella auch nicht zum Hardcore Gufinieren an den Steinpackungen benutzen. Da kommt selbst mir als Shimanofan noch eine Daiwa ins Haus.


 
Hmm, da tun sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf: Die Rolle wird jetzt nach Einsatzort gewählt...
Die Stella ist (sich) wohl zu fein für's Grobe?:m


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo

Dann müsst ihr mal richtige Fische besetzen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso ein Shimano WS an Steinpackungen zerangeln, wenn es eine Morethan Branzino gut macht? Ich wähl aus dem wirtschaftlichen Gesichtpunkts noch eine Daiwa dazu


Edit: Waller haben wir, von Marmors habe ich noch nix gehört


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nein, werde meine Stella auch nicht zum Hardcore Gufinieren an den Steinpackungen benutzen. Da kommt selbst mir als Shimanofan noch eine Daiwa ins Haus.



Versteh ich immer nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll #d... ist glaube ich eher ein Theoretisches...|kopfkrat

Reisst ihr eure Hänger über Rute und Rolle raus und knallt die Bremse voll zu??? Wenn's richtig bombenfest sitzt hilft eh nur um's Priest wickeln...

2500er Shimano, 8Kg Schnur, 90% Steinpackung... durschnittl. 3 Abrisse am Tag. und irgendwie geht das trotzdem richtig prima. Ich kenn einen, der fischt hier seit 6 Jahren ne 1000er Stradic FA.  Momentan mit 10kg Geflecht. Das wär selbst mir zu krass. Geht trotzdem. :q Von "Zerangeln" kann da überhaupt keine Rede sein.

Dieses "nur Daiwa zum Gufieren" ist in meinen Augen völliger Quatsch (sorry)...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bring mich nicht dazu mich mit einer High End zufrieden zu geben, ich konnte es gerade selbst mit mir vereinbaren


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oops, sorry!

Nein, nein, du brauchst auf jeden Fall ne Branze. Nicht wegen Hängern, aber für den Bigfish-Drill! 

Mein Rat: kaufen! :m


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

auch ein WS kann man unter Last kurbeln, klappt sehr gut, ohne das irgendetwas kaputtgeht. Muß eben nur der richtige das WS bauen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Bring mich nicht dazu mich mit einer High End zufrieden zu geben, ich konnte es gerade selbst mit mir vereinbaren



Eine ist keine... :m


----------



## Khaane (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Leute,

habe gerade beim Stöbern im Netz die Marke "Tuff Tackle" entdeckt, von den technischen Daten und der Produktbeschreibung her, macht die Rolle einen hervorragenden Eindruck, zudem ist sie mit 345 AU-$ relativ günstig.

Evtl. eine interessante Alternative zur teureren Saltiga?

http://www.tufftackle.com.au/#C1

http://www.tufftackle.com.au/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/DSCF0453.jpg
http://www.tufftackle.com.au/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/DSCF0455.jpg


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



DRU schrieb:


> Die wirklich guten Shimano Rollen weisen zwischen 0.08er und 0.12er FL ein deutlich besseres Wickelbild auf, als es die Daiwas zB mit der PP haben.
> 
> Die Parameter Stimmen zwar nicht überein, trotzdem bestätigt mich das in meiner Überzeugung, dass WS einfach ein perfekteres Wickelbild abliefern kann.


das sehe ich genauso, hatte vorletztes Wochenende erst wieder den Vergleich vor Augen.

Mal noch ein positives Beispiel zur Frage der Robustheit ... ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf der Steinpackung an der Spree ausgerutscht und direkt auf die rechte Seite gefallen. Die Rute (in der rechten Hand) konnte ich noch irgendwie hochhalten, aber meine 2500er Aspire ist deutlich hörbar auf die Steinpackung gescheppert. Verdammt blödes Gefühl, die Schmerzen waren erstmal egal  ... blöderweise war die Rolle genau auf den Rotor geknallt, aber außer einigen kleinen Kratzern war anscheinend nichts passiert und die Rolle lief wie zuvor ohne eine Beeinträchtigung - puuhhh, was war ich froh! Aber vielleicht hätte das eine günstigere Rolle auch überstanden, müßte man mal testen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> auch ein WS kann man unter Last kurbeln, klappt sehr gut, ohne das irgendetwas kaputtgeht. Muß eben nur der richtige das WS bauen



Ich hab ne Red Arc-Clon so zerschrottet. Die "Last" war in dem Fall ein 55er Dorsch.... *
Aber DAS IST OT*.


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich meinte ja auch auch keine Spro / Ryobis oder vergleichbares. 
Eher etwas vernünftiges


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würdest Du uns an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen?

Oder ist das dann wieder die Taurus mit 420g für die 3000er Rolle?


Edit: Ich tippe schon wieder zu langsam...


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

genau, die gute Taurus ist es. 
Auch wenn sie 420 gr. und eine "3000er" ist stellt sie kräftemässig wohl jede 5000er Shimano (Stella mal außen vor) in den Schatten. Und dann relativiert sich wieder das Gewicht.
Ach ja, ich hab´s vergessen, High-End hört ja bei 326 gr. auf. Mist wieder ein unnützes Posting von mir.

Grüße ...

... und laßt euch nicht ärgern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was soll mich dadran ärgern?

Ich bin nur nach wie vor der Meinung das zu einer HE-Rolle eben auch gehört, das sie halbwegs leicht ist. Wenn es technisch möglich ist eine Rolle zu bauen die vergleichbar stabil ist wie die Taurus, die aber deutlich leichter ist, dann ist das für mich HE. Die Taurus wiegt ziemlich exakt 1,5 mal so viel wie etwa die Branzino, das sind Welten. Und da schließt sich der Kreis, warum eben die Taurus für mich kein HE-Gerät ist... Ob man da so eine klare Grenze ziehen kann das die bei 326g liegt musst Du wissen, wenn man aber sieht was technisch möglich ist und wie weit weg da manche "Pseudo-HE-Rollen" liegen kommen einem halt schon Zweifel, wie ernsthaft man überhaupt mit solchen Vorschlägen umgehen sollte.

Das hat nix damit zu tun das diese Rollen dann nicht absolut praxistauglich sind, aber HE sicher nicht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> auch ein WS kann man unter Last kurbeln, klappt sehr gut, ohne das irgendetwas kaputtgeht. Muß eben nur der richtige das WS bauen


Dann mußt Du (bzw. besser der Hersteller!) die Last aber schon in Pfund(en) angeben!  
Ob die (leichte, HE, 300g) WS-Rolle eingekurbelt gegen 2 Pfd (=1kg) Zug noch mehrmals überlebt? Oder das doppelte?

Wie Kai oder Klaus festgestellt haben, können Zauber/RedArc+Co das sogar relativ stark ab, gehen nicht eigentlich kaputt, überstehen den Drill, rappeln danach wie Sau. Vibrator inklusive, ist dann natürlich nichts mehr. Wie andere Rollen eben auch, die weich oder schief geworden sind.

Die Mg-Shimanos (auch 4000er) fangen eh bei ca. 5kg sich zu verziehen, und einkurbeln erheblich weniger schadfrei.
Wer meint, dass nicht, Gegenbeweise herzlich willkommen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich bin nur nach wie vor der Meinung das zu einer HE-Rolle eben auch gehört, das sie halbwegs leicht ist.


Kann ich nur unterstützen! #6

Wobei es vielleicht an der Zeit und sowieso sinnreich wäre, bei dem Produkt "Spinrolle" mal so ein paar Eckwerte festzulegen. 

Spinrollen über ca. 350g finde ich jedenfalls nicht gut und passend, 
und sei es auf Großhecht und Wels.  

Unter 200g braucht bzw. darf eine Rolle für mich aber auch nicht liegen, weil sie dann irgendwie keine echte mechanische Resistenz mehr besitzt. Diese klitzekleinen Dinger um 170g, was etwa so als Shimano 500er Size am Markt ist/war, ist mir definitiv zu wenig (Spin)Rolle. 
An der Leichtstippe, Felchenrute ja.

Die schwere Klasse der Shimano 6000/8000 u.a., so Ende 500 eben über 600g, das sind für mich aktiv gehandelt höchstens Bootsrollen für im Sitzen, oder Ablagerollen fürs Schleppen oder gar Grundangeln.


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

och Jungs, nun hakt doch nicht wieder auf einem rum. Ich habe doch nur geschrieben das es schon Wormshafter gibt, die etwas mehr aushalten. Nun gut, Robustheit kostet in dem Fall etwas Gewicht, aber es geht eben (WS = Robust !). Das sowas mit einer 300gr. Rolle nicht so gut klappt ist doch auch logisch. Und ich glaube schon das eine Branzino nicht so viel Power hat wie einer 3000er Taurus. Dafür läuft sie aber sicherlich besser, ist kompakter und leichter. Zudem  macht Sie einfach umheimlich viel her.

Mal so neben bei, kennt eigentlich irgendjemand die YAD Jim Hill ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

habe ja auch nicht behauptet das sie High-End ist, nur das sie ein sehr robustes Getriebe hat. Also Angelspezi, richtig lesen hilft manchmal, und nicht nur weil welsfaenger oder noch schlimmer Khaane was geschrieben hat sofort lospolten.
Obwohl, das Getriebe der Taurus ist definitiv High-End, und die Bremse auch, einzig allein das Gewicht ist ein bissel zu hoch.
Aber meines Erachtens ist die Taurus mind. genauso nah an einer High-End Rolle wie die PowerPro an einer High-End Schnur. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber meines Erachtens ist die Taurus mind. genauso nah an einer High-End Rolle wie die PowerPro an einer High-End Schnur.



:m Einverstanden! Also doch nicht High-End.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klasse, also ist die Taurus auch Deiner Meinung nach eine Budged-Lösung. #6

Prima bei einem UPE von 249€ |uhoh:

OT ON: Ist wie bei der PP: Keine schlechte Ware, kann man gut mit Angeln - Aber HE ist was anderes. Wobei ich noch keine geflochtene Schnur hatte, die ich als HE bezeichnen würde. Einige gute hatte ich schon, aber HE? Mal sehen wie sich in den nächsten Tagen die Stroft auf der neuen Fuego bewährt... Aber jetzt BTT!


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

UPE 249,- €, was bekommt man denn bei Shimano für eine UPE von 249,-. Müßte in dem Bereich Stradic oder maximal TwinPower sein. Also auch kein High-End, eher die Budget Lösung bei Shimano. 
Und zum "schwereren" Spinnfischen ist sie definitv High-End. Dann passt das Gewicht auch wieder. 
Oh man, langsam reden wir hier verdammt viel Schwachsinn. Im Endeffekt ist das beste am angeln doch das angeln selbst, und nicht irgend ein Tacklefetisch. Macht ja auch Spaß und gehört auch ein wenig dazu, aber das schönste ist doch das ANgelerlebnis selbst. Und wenn ein guter Fisch einsteigt, und man bekommt ihn ohne Probleme raus, war auch das Tackle gut genug.
Im Endeffekt reagiren die Hersteller nur auf unseren Tacklefetischismus, mehr fangen wird man auch mit den teuersten Sachen nicht, da kommt es mehr auf die anglerische Fähigkeit an. Aber es macht natürlich meeeeehr Spaß mit richtig "teurem" Gerät. 

einen schönen Tag euch noch.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Thomas 
Ich empfinde das hier so, dass Du in eine Verteidigungshaltung gehst die eigentlich gar nicht nötig ist.

Wenn man mal OT bleiben will, ist die Frage ob man nicht bei echtem High-End auch eine passende Optik mitkaufen will.

Was diese Yim Hill Rollen betrifft?
Weiss jemand wo die eigentlich herkommen bzw. produziert/ konzipiert wurden??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was diese Yim Hill Rollen betrifft?
> Weiss jemand wo die eigentlich herkommen bzw. produziert/ konzipiert wurden??


Die heißen bzw. hiessen YAD Jim Hill.
jetzt sind die nicht mehr gelistet, 
http://www.yad-fishing.de/index.php?cPath=2
nur eine anscheined ähnliche Q1.
http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=1292
Sieht aber überhaupt nicht nach HE aus, eher unteres Mittel.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Wenn man mal OT bleiben will, ist die Frage ob man nicht bei echtem High-End auch eine passende Optik mitkaufen will.


Die Frage finde ich schon sinnig und passend, wobei ich dabei 2 Fraktionen sehe: 
1) Die Rolex-Fraktion,edel, glitter, glamour, maximal viel hermachen.
2) Die Understatement-Fraktion, wo aktuell Black is beautiful wieder gilt, und allenfalls ein paar feine goldene Linien und Kanten passend sind.

Das wird auch irgendwie immer bleiben, die Produkte in bunt+grell oder dezentem Understatement erhältlich sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi

fische die Taurus und dann weißt du es. Und überhaupt, mit was für einer Aussage soll ich mich denn hier disqualifiziert haben ? Ich behaupte wenigtens nur das, was ich selbsr "erfischt" habe, und poste nix vom Hörensagen. Und die Grenzen ob HE oder nicht sind ja nunmal nicht genau definiert.
Und das diese Diskussion tlw aus dem Ufer gelaufen ist, lag sicherlich an allen Beteiligten, leider gibt es einige die sehr engstirnig sind und dabei noch sehr ausfallend werden. Diese findet man aber auf allen Seiten. Ich für meinen Teil versuche nicht so engstirnig zu sein, und bin immer wieder für neue Sachen offen. Bis vor kurzem hätte ich nciht im Traum gedacht mir irgendwas von Balzer zuzulegen, und nu, bin von einer Rute von denen total begeistert. In meinen AUgen sehr nahe an der perfekten Light-Pilke.


@Pikepauly
Nö, verteidigen wollt ich mich hier eigentlich nicht. Habe ja ach nur geschrieben das es stabile WS´er gibt. Danach kamen dann so´n paar leicht dumme Kommentare, die ich dann mit einem leicht ironischen Unterton und einem lächeln beantwortet habe.
Sach mal, ich bin mal wieder vom 10. - 19.8 in Cuxi, wie schaut´s aus ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok. Hatte mich auch ein wenig gewundert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vermutlich hast Du schon alle gekauft?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann haben wir die Daiwa-Knobsies weltweit aufgekauft! :m


----------



## er2de2 (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deshalb bekommen nun alle Wein-,Sekt- und Champusflaschen den Kunststoffverschluss! :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> das waren ja nicht viele! und 25% davon habe ich dir auch noch geschenkt
> #h


Wenn Du ganz viele haben willst, würde ich ja welche bauen. 
Vor allem wenn Du Knobsi-Großverbraucher bist oder noch mehr im Umkreis verteilen willst.
Der Haken: Dazu brauche ich eine gute Drehbank - die kostet eben und braucht auch noch Platz. Dann wäre das Selbstgebaut echt nicht schwer. Korklager CO2-hochgepresst ist auch schon da. 
Irgendwann wird das klappen, will für meine Rollen auch noch feinere Knobsis haben, schnacken wir vlt. demnächst mal live drüber, bring auf jeden Fall sowas als Muster mit.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Damit könnte man satt Talers verdienen.
Die Dinger kosten zwischen 10 bis 60 Euro und die Baitcaster brauchen natürlich immer 2 Stck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Damit könnte man satt Talers verdienen.
> Die Dinger kosten zwischen 10 bis 60 Euro und die Baitcaster brauchen natürlich immer 2 Stck.


Meine Güte |bigeyes, das lohnte sich wirklich, und kritisch ist an sich nur die Aufsteckbuchse incl. der Kugellagers sauber zu drehen, mit dem eigentlichen Griffmaterial kann man dann tun was man will. Und da die wohl kaum wie E-Spulen dauernd gewechselt werden müssen, kann man die alten Lager und Montageteile ja schon auch in den neuen verwenden. 
Patrick hatte ja schon mal eine Skizze reingestellt, die Maße sind tw. anders als bei der Zauber, Daiwa unterscheidet mehr Längen, aber soviel braucht man nicht um einen Knauf darauf zu lagern. 
Und dann könnte man auch mit verschiedenen Hölzern :k und anderen Knaufformen experimentieren, bis zum "Power-Angel-Knobsi" für Wels und Marmor. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan
Stefan, kommst Du an Messingstäbe (o.ä. Material) im Durchmesser ca. 10-15mm gut heran?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vollmetall? Ist eher was für Schlosser, ich habe nur Rohrmaterial...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vollmaterial wäre für's Drehen aus dem Vollen natürlich am simpelsten, muss man aber viel wegdrehen. Wobei so richtig wegspanen ja Spaß macht ...
Ich meine die Hauptlänge der Buchse hat 4mm I.D., das Lager was bei 8mm, sowas fällt wahrscheinlich als Rohrmaterial auch nicht in dein Ressort?  dickwandige Rohre wären auch was gutes.

Ich kann natürlich versuchen Materiallagersammlungen zu plündern, aber das wird einfach so  nicht so gerne gesehen, gegen Kohle schon eher möglich, ist aber eng begrenzt.
Die kleine Drehbank bei meinem Vater wird lange Monate nicht mehr benutzt |kopfkrat, da muss sich doch was machen lassen, und die taugt dazu, ein Kugellager in Teflon nachzudrehen, und damit eine Rolle gut laufen zu lassen. Sowas wäre auch was feines, besonders fürs salzige Nass.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund der ganzen Knobserei ist nicht (nur) die Optik sondern eine andere ganz subjektive Sache ... die fühlen sich einfach viel besser an.


Ob Material oder Form - das ist wichtig, fast so wie ein individuell angepaßter Rutengriff! 



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Det, wenn du ne schicke Drehbank hast sag bescheid! Ich bräuchte Knöppe aus Mooreiche :vik:


Ab November/Dez. könnte ich meinen Herrn Papa mal wieder besuchen, vorher geht das schlecht - zu weit weg.
Die Gegenkurbelschrauben, die er mir gedreht hatte, incl. Riffeln drauf, waren in den ersten Teilen leider auch zu groß geraten - trotz Muster. Das wird auch noch richtig gut, vor allem kann man die Kurbel dann richtig "anknallen", ohne dass sich das Dingens gleich zerlegt.


----------



## GUNdalf (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab da mal so ne Frage... On-Topic:q

Hat jemand nen guten Tip für mich, wo man die *Shimano Aspire 4000 FA *für unter 250 € kaufen kann?

Bei Gerlinger ist sie für 249,xx im Sonderkatalog... gibts die noch günstiger? #c

MfG


----------



## DRU (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist schon ein rattenscharfer Kurs, denke nicht das Du sie noch günstiger bekommtst.......


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gundalf, an der CTS müßte sich die 2500er auch gut machen...


----------



## DRU (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geht beides gut, ich würd zur 4000er tendieren. Aber das ist reine Geschmackssache:m


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zum gufieren ggf. an Steinpackungen würde ich auch eine 4000er nehmen.


----------



## GUNdalf (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also an Packungen angel ich auch... Bigge und Mittellandkanal  Da ist die 400er schon mal bestätig... Und die Aspire ist ja auch schon ne ordentlich Rolle, oder bekommt man für 250 € i-was besseres (Rute EST75)??


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde sagen ...."Nein."

Die Rolle ist schon top. Ist da eine E-Spule dabei?


----------



## DRU (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für ein paar Taler mehr gebe es noch die Fireblood. Ob sie besser ist #c. Sie ist leichter und schicker, aber auch ohne e-Spule.....


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist da eine E-Spule dabei?



Also bei der 2500er war eine bei, der Ebay Dealer ist Gerlinger von daher sollte da alles passen.


----------



## GUNdalf (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jepp ne kaltgeschmiedete Alu-Ersatz-Spule

Hier ist auch der Ebay-link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130333816470&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Der gleiche Preis ist aber auch im Sonderkatalog von Gerlinger...


Aber der Aufpreis für ne fireblood von 50 € nur für die Optik und 38 gr. weniger... ich denke das lohnt nicht... aber das wurde ja auch schon tot-diskutiert


----------



## Leski (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



GUNdalf schrieb:


> Hab da mal so ne Frage... On-Topic:q
> 
> Hat jemand nen guten Tip für mich, wo man die *Shimano Aspire 4000 FA *für unter 250 € kaufen kann?
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal bei Nordfishing.at vielleicht bekommst se da günstiger


----------



## GUNdalf (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Leski schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Nordfishing.at vielleicht bekommst se da günstiger



Guter Tip, aber die 4000er ist leider nicht günstiger...


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde Gerlinger mal ansprechen und mich dabei auf Ebay beziehen. Der drückt ja auch noch satt Ebay Gebühren ab, vielleicht machen sie dir beim Kauf über den Shop noch einen besseren Preis. Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir auch die 4000er Aspire gekauft und vorher das komplette Netz durch stöbert, Gerlinger ist mit Abstand der Billigste.
Bei A&M Fishing kostet sie 279€ und bei Nordfishing. at gibt es die GR. 4000 nicht mehr.


----------



## Jason V (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!
Weiss jemand, ob auf der 3000er TwinPower FC auch die Spule der 2500er FC passt?
Dachte mal gelesen zu haben das die beiden Bodys identisch sind...

Danke schonmal!

Gruss


----------



## DRU (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rollen sind echt ähnlich groß, aber nicht gleich schwer. Die SFC ist um einiges schwerer  und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nur an den Spulen liegt. Würd an Deiner Stelle nen kompetenten Händler kontaktieren..........


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!
Hätte da mal ne Frage wegen der Shimano Aspire 4000 FA. Um was für eine Rolle (Einsatzgebiet) handelt es sich hier? Ich suche eine neue Spinnrolle für auf Hecht. Bisher hatte ich immer 3000er Rollen, nun möchte ich mal eine 4000er nutzen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie als Spinnrolle gut tauglich ist.

Gruß U.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja die Aspire ist eine Spinnrolle


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ja die Aspire ist eine Spinnrolle


 


Flo,

du bist der Allerbeste.Ohne deine Beiträge würden die
meisten Threads an Niveau verlieren.:c
Gib uns noch mehr von deinen geistigen Ergüssen.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hätte da mal ne Frage wegen der Shimano Aspire 4000 FA. Um was für eine Rolle (Einsatzgebiet) handelt es sich hier? Ich suche eine neue Spinnrolle für auf Hecht. Bisher hatte ich immer 3000er Rollen, nun möchte ich mal eine 4000er nutzen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie als Spinnrolle gut tauglich ist.
> 
> Gruß U.



Was für 3000er Modelle hattest Du denn? Auch Shimano? Wenn es Daiwa oder Daiwa-Clones waren sind die Rollen etwa gleich groß. Wenn Du eine größere Rolle als bisher suchst solltest Du das im Vorfeld anschauen.

Die Aspire ist eine ordentliche Spinnrolle, mit der machst Du sicher nichts falsch. 4000er Shimano-Größe sollte zum Hechtfischen gut passen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na Ja, ich weiß nicht ob Du noch die Rolle kennst, ist ca 12 Jahre alt.

Shimano SGT 3000DX Graphit/Titanium mit Kampfbremse hinten.


sieht noch fast aus wie neu ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Flo,
> 
> du bist der Allerbeste.Ohne deine Beiträge würden die
> meisten Threads an Niveau verlieren.:c
> ...



Ironie steht dir gut#6

Da fehlen noch 2-3 Zeilen, weiß aber nicht warum|kopfkrat

Edit: Ja die Aspire ist eine Spinnrolle

Zum Hechtangeln würde ich dir auch zu einer 4000er Größe raten. Die Aspire hat ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis und in real wirkt die Farbe auch nicht ganz so altmodisch, wie auf den Bildern. Hier werden sich aber bestimmt noch die Jungs, die die Aspire jetzt schon länger fischen zu Wort melden.

So sah das erste Posting mal aus...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du fragtest nach Rollen;-)

dann habe ich noch shimanoSSG 3000X auch Graphit Titanium und

Cormoran30 SL-ELBAS Sie hat Freilauf mit Piepser als Bissanzeiger


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ironie steht dir gut#6
> 
> *Da fehlen noch 2-3 Zeilen, weiß aber nicht warum|kopfkrat*






Das war es ja,was ich meinte mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nur gefragt weil es sich anhörte als ob Du eine Rolle suchst die größer ist als Deine bisherigen Rollen. Prinzipiell halte ich die 4000er Shimano für die passende Größe zum Hechtfischen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was für 3000er Modelle hattest Du denn? Auch Shimano? Wenn es Daiwa oder Daiwa-Clones waren sind die Rollen etwa gleich groß. Wenn Du eine größere Rolle als bisher suchst solltest Du das im Vorfeld anschauen.
> 
> Die Aspire ist eine ordentliche Spinnrolle, mit der machst Du sicher nichts falsch. 4000er Shimano-Größe sollte zum Hechtfischen gut passen.


 

Ich bin kurz davor sie mir beim G. in der Bucht zu ordern. Das einzige was mich noch abhält, ist meine alte Rolle, sie hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der aktuelle Gerlinger-Preis ist top, da machst Du sicher nichts falsch! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ironie steht dir gut#6
> 
> *Da fehlen noch 2-3 Zeilen, weiß aber nicht warum|kopfkrat*
> 
> ...


 

Okay,:m

kommt evtl. etwas spät,aber die fehlnden Zeilen tauchten
bei mir auch nicht auf.

Gruß und sorry
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte die Rolle vor kurzem, als ich mit nem Kumpel mal beim Gerlinger unten war mal begrabbelt. Wirklich feines Teilchen und ich hatte schon überlegt, wofür ich die denn noch gebrauchen könnte. Nur leider fiel mir spontan nichts ein, sonst hät ich zu dem Kurs wohl nicht nein sagen können...! 

Denke für deine Verwendungszwecke ein Superteil mit dem du voll zufrieden sein wirst. Logisch ist es schwer, so ein "altes Arbeitstier", dass man ewig hatte und das einen nie im Stich gelassen hat, mal zu tauschen. Aber glaub mir, du wirst den Unterschied zu deiner alten Shimano merken. Habe auch noch 4 alte Shimanos, allerdings die Carbomatics daheim. Sind nach wie vor super Rollen, aber mit dem heutigen stand der Technik halt einfach nichtmehr zu vergleichen...! Und gerade beim Spinfischen merkt man das dann schon gewaltig.

Grüßle,
Benni


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Aber glaub mir, du wirst den Unterschied zu deiner alten Shimano merken. Habe auch noch 4 alte Shimanos, allerdings die Carbomatics daheim. Sind nach wie vor super Rollen, aber mit dem heutigen stand der Technik halt einfach nichtmehr zu vergleichen...! Und gerade beim Spinfischen merkt man das dann schon gewaltig.
> 
> Grüßle,
> Benni


 
:cDu hast Recht:k


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nich weinen, du wirst mit deiner neuen Rolle denk ich schnell einen neuen Liebling finden!  Und muss ja nicht heisen, dass du die guten alten Shimanos gänzlich aussortieren und wegtun musst. Meine Carbomatics bspw liegen momentan zwar alle im Schrank, aber es gab (letzte Saison) auch Zeiten, wo ich sie alle 4 noch mal wieder voll im Einsatz hatte. Auf den Ansitzruten auf Zander bspw...!  Und da kommt es jetzt nicht soo sehr auf den ganzen "Schnickschnack" wie bspw beim Spinnen an und die Rollen machen noch immer einen super Dienst und du hast nach wie vor noch Freude an ihr...! 

Genug getröstet???


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Bei A&M Fishing kostet sie 279€ und bei Nordfishing. at gibt es die GR. 4000 nicht mehr.



Dann habe ich wohl noch mal Glück gehabt :vik:
Ich meine auch, daß die 4000er für meine 2,70 u. 3,00 m Gufi-Ruten optimal sind. Auf den ersten Blick sind es von Größe und Gewicht her zwar ganz schöne "Klötze", aber die Ruten sind schön ausbalanciert. Und das geschmeidige Drehgefühl ist erste Sahne #6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nun mal ne andere Frage: Wieso finde ich die Shimano Aspire 4000 FA nicht auf der Shimano Homepage?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weil es ein Auslaufmodell ist... Shimano schafft es sehr schnell die Modelle von der Seite zu nehmen.


----------



## Rico821 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo alle zusammen ich wollte mal fragen,
penn slammer 360 oder shimano twin power 4000 welche ist stabiler?
ich suche sie fürs hecht zander und wels spinnen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Penn Slammer, wobei eine 4000Shimano auch nicht unbedingt zum Wels fischen geeignet ist. Dann eher eine 5000 oder 6000er. Zum Zander und Hecht fischen reicht die 4000er aber dicke.

Wobei es sicher auch nicht ideal ist alle 3 Fische mit einer Rolle abzudecken. Wenn du ab und an mal mittlere Welse an der Zander/Hechtrute hast würde ich trotzdem bei einer 4000er Shimano bleiben.

mfg Flo


----------



## Rico821 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

will nechstes jahr mich mehr auf die oder bei frankfurt/oder konzentrieren und suche da eine echt robuste rolle die so zimlich jeden großen fisch der sich dort befindet bedenken los stand halten tut ohne probleme!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich will, soll ich mir die Stella 4k oder die Aspire 4k bestellen.

Was meinen die, die die Rollen kennen? Der Unterschied liegt preislich im Augenblick bei ca 250 Teuro

EDIT sagt: Der Unterschied liegt bei 200Teuro, der Boddenangler machts möglich.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Getriebe der STella hat deutlich mehr Kraft (auf jeden Fall bei den 2500er). Und ich glaube das die STella bessere Wurfweiten (ist aber subjektiv, wahr nur erstaunt wie weit ich mit der Stella (vom Kumpel) geworfen habe) erzielt.
Grüße


----------



## GUNdalf (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Noch mal nen Tip zur Aspire 4000 FA... bei Gerlinger kostet sie 249€ Versand kostenlos... wenn ihr noch was für nen Euro dazu kauft, sprich Einkauf über mindestens 250€ gibts noch mal 5% Rabatt... :vik::vik::vik::vik:

MfG GUNdalf


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rico: Wie schon gesagt, robusteres Arbeitstier is klar die Slammer! Find aber auch, dass du die Slammer net mit der Twinni vergleichen kannst. Wie schon gesasgt, wenn du ab und an als Beifang nen Walli drauf hast, dann Twinni, gezielt auf Walli, dann ehr die Slammer oder Twinni mindesten eine Nummer größer (Slammer dann übrigens evtl auch eine größer). Dann macht die Entscheidung natürlich auch schonmal preislich deutlich was aus!!! Und ich denke mal, egal, für welche der beiden Rollen du dich entscheiden wirst, bei ner Kombo mit der du Zander/Hecht und Waller befischen willst, wird weder die Twinni, noch die Slammer das schwächste Glied in der Kette sein. Da gibt ehr deine Schnur usw auf...! 

@Magnumwerfer: Ok, Stella is "nochma weng ne andre Kategorie"...! Wenns der Geldbeutel aber erlaubt, warum auch nicht!? Ich hatte die Aspire wie gesagt, nur mal in den Händen, aber noch nie gefischt/mit geworfen usw...! Über meine 4000er Stella (und auch die andren) kann ich aber absolut nichts schlechtes sagen...! Nur, ob sie dann wirklich sooo viel besser ist und sie es unbedingt sein muss/wert is kann ich leider echt nicht beantworten...!

@Gundalf: Weiß net, ob die, weil Sonderangebot, aus dem Rabattzeug net evtl rausgenommen is!? Ham die doch manchmal irgendwo noch so rumstehn...!?

Grüßle, 
Benni


----------



## GUNdalf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> @Gundalf: Weiß net, ob die, weil Sonderangebot, aus dem Rabattzeug net evtl rausgenommen is!? Ham die doch manchmal irgendwo noch so rumstehn...!?
> 
> Grüßle,
> Benni




Nee, ist nicht ausgenommen... habe das ganze mal in den "Warenkorb" gepackt und bei zur Kasse gehen stand da 5% Rabatt auf alles... also wirds schon stimmen...

MfG


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jow, dann gehts scheinbar...! Ich hab nur in den ihrm Sonderkatalog scho ab und an mal so nen ähnlichen Satz wie "auf diesen Artikel sind leider keine weiteren Vergünstigungen mehr möglich" gelesen, daher jetzt bei mir der Zweifel.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Rico821 schrieb:


> will nechstes jahr mich mehr auf die oder bei frankfurt/oder konzentrieren und suche da eine echt robuste rolle die so zimlich jeden großen fisch der sich dort befindet bedenken los stand halten tut ohne probleme!



Mal n kurzes OT von mir. An der Oder gezielt Großwels zu be(spinn)fischen ist ein enorm schwieriges, wenn nicht fast aussichtsloses Unterfangen. Auch sonst sind Riesen, ob Hecht oder Zander, eher nicht an der Tagesordnung, auch wenn es hin und wieder, d.h. sehr selten, mal einen gibt. 

Insofern würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher ein leichtes, leichtgängiges Rollenmodell wählen mit guter Schnurverlegung. Die Slammer gehört dazu wohl eher nicht... Und überhaupt würde ich die Kombo auf die an 99,5% der Angeltage beißenden Fische auslegen, sonst verliert man u.U. den Spaß an der Sache... Guck doch mal in den Oderthread...


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Rico

eine gute Wahl währe da wohl die Taurus für dich, oder die Infinity Q.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



GUNdalf schrieb:


> Noch mal nen Tip zur Aspire 4000 FA... bei Gerlinger kostet sie 249€ Versand kostenlos... wenn ihr noch was für nen Euro dazu kauft, sprich Einkauf über mindestens 250€ gibts noch mal 5% Rabatt... :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> MfG GUNdalf


 
:vik::vik::vik:

Habe es getan:l Danke für den Tip mit dem Rabatt#h

1 x Shim. Rolle Aspire 4000 FA
1 x Corm. CGS Rotaugenhaken 5305N Gr. 16
Gesamtsumme: 238,83 EUR
Darin enthalten sind:
Rabatt: -12,57 EUR
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiss nicht ob es im Moment noch die Fireblood "Kampfpreise" von AM-Angelsport gibt. Wenn ja wäre ich jederzeit bereit die paar Euros Differenz zwischen Aspire und Fireblood noch dazuzulegen. Das lohnt sich wirklich.
Wohingegen sich die Differenz zur Stella meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr "lohnt".
Das ist aber Ansichtssache und sicher auch eine Frage des eigenen Anspruchs.

Ich habe die 4000 er Stella 2 Jahre gefischt und die Fireblood in 4000 er und die Aspire in 2500 er seit einigen Monaten intensiv in Betrieb und komme halt aus der Praxis zu dieser Einschätzung.


----------



## Tisie (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es im Moment noch die Fireblood "Kampfpreise" von AM-Angelsport gibt. Wenn ja wäre ich jederzeit bereit die paar Euros Differenz zwischen Aspire und Fireblood noch dazuzulegen. Das lohnt sich wirklich.
> ...
> Ich habe die 4000 er Stella 2 Jahre gefischt und die Fireblood in 4000 er und die Aspire in 2500 er seit einigen Monaten intensiv in Betrieb und komme halt aus der Praxis zu dieser Einschätzung.


wo siehst/spürst Du denn die Vorteile der Fireblood gegenüber der Aspire (Gewicht mal außen vor)?

Ich empfand den Unterschied im Laufverhalten bei Aspire-Fireblood-Stella (im Laden - Kurbeln ohne Last) eher vernachlässigbar, auch die TP FC war da sehr dicht dran. Ich habe mich dann für die Aspire entschieden und bin damit auch voll zufrieden.

Da aber noch der Wunsch einer leckeren 1000er im Hinterkopf herumschwirrt, wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, welche praktischen Erfahrungen Du im direkten Vergleich gemacht hast 

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matthias!

Ich habe beide Rollen irgendwie Ende Mai/Anfang Juni bekommen. (Aspire+Fireblood)
Die beiden Rollen sind Bestandteil der von mir am meisten benutzten Combos und müssten so ca. 100 Stunden "Drehzeit" hinter sich haben. Dabei wird der Lauf der Fireblood immer smoother, die Aspire bleibt auf dem Top-Niveau das sie von Anfang an hatte, ist aber nicht in dem Sinne "eingelaufen".
Die Fireblood ist mit wirklich minimalen Toleranzen gefertigt, da bleibt die Aspire etwas zurück. Das einzige was mich an der Aspire wirklich stört ist diese "Hülse" die bei meiner zwischen Kurbelknauf und Kurbelarm angebaut ist. Das ist die Qualität die bei meinen bisherigen Shimanos immer tierisch korrodierte wenn die Rollen ins Salzwasser gekommen sind. Da ist die Fireblood aus einem Guss und dürfte das Problem gar nicht haben.
Ansonsten halte ich beide Rollen uneingeschränkt für salzwassertauglich, wie das bei den besseren Shimanos üblich ist. Wobei bei der Fireblood die Bremse noch besser abgekapselt ist. Meine beiden wurden jedenfalls im Salzwasser schon reichlich gefordert und laufen tip-top.


----------



## Slotti (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Gerrit,

vielleicht liegt das aber auch an dem Vergleich 2500-4000 , ich habe den Eindruck das die 4000er meist etwas "satter" laufen, so zumindest mein Eindruck von den Rollen die ich in beiden Größen begrabbeln bzw. fischen durfte.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

beim Vergleich zweier 2500 (Aspire/Stella) habe ich festgestellt, das das Getriebe der Stelle deutlich mehr Kraft hat. Von den Laufeigenschaften tun sich beide nicht viel, die Aspire lief bei den beiden sogar eher etwas smoother wenngleich die Stella zwar ein wenig metallischer lief, jedoch so präzise wie ein Uhrwerk. Kann man schlecht in Worte fassen.
Gerrit, hat die 4000er Aspire denn ein deutlich kräftigeres Getriebe als die 2500er ? 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Thomas!

Ich habe keine 4000 er Aspire und da mich bei der 4000 er Grösse der "Speck" der Aspire stört, gibts auch Keine. Da nagel ich lieber alle 2 Jahre eine Rolle mit 

Magnesium-Gehäuse durch und habe die 40-50 Gramm Gewicht gespart.

@Mark

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Du ein feineres Händchen hast als ich, deswegen ist der Vergleich zwischen einer 2500 und einer 4000 er Grösse zumindest unglücklich, ich habe aber halt keine passenden Grössen. Irgendwie gibt es da Lücken.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe da ähnliche Erfahrungen wie Slotti gemacht, die 2500er Modelle finde ich immer ein bisschen wackeliger als die 4000er Shimanos. Wobei jetzt die 2500er Stella auch schön läuft, bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann Slottis Aussage auch von der Stella 3000-4000 bestätigen! Finde die Stella klingt nicht mechanisch, hat aber den typischen Sound der Keramikkugellager! Für
mich lohnt sich der Aufpreis aus Subjektiversicht, aber Allgemein eher nicht!


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Finde die Stella klingt nicht mechanisch, hat aber den typischen Sound der Keramikkugellager!


Ist doch klasse, das Getriebe ist so leise beim Drehen, daß man schon den Sound der KL hört. ^^


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> beim Vergleich zweier 2500 (Aspire/Stella) habe ich festgestellt, das das Getriebe der Stelle deutlich mehr Kraft hat.
> Grüße
> Thomas


 
Wie hast Du das festgestellt, hast sie auf einer Werkstoffprüfbank bis zum bersten belastet? Ansonsten kommt mir die Ausage wie dummquatsch vor. Sorry#h

Klär mich mal bitte auf, was Du damit meinst, vermutlich meinst Du ganz was anderes.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

tja, das mit dem Sound oder Laufgefühl ist schon so eine Sache. Ich fand eben das die Aspire "weicher" lief die Stella nicht ganz so weich aber eben wie ein Uhrwerk, ob das nun metallischer oder keramischer sich anhört, oder anfühlt, ist schwer zu sagen.
Fühlt sich aber seeeehr wertig an


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Magnumwerfer

eigentlich rede ich nie Dummquatsch, sondern weiß wovon ich rede.

Mit Kraft im Getriebe meine ich auch die Kraft die das Getriebe aufbringen kann. Das beste Beispiel, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, ist hierbei (von den Rollen die ich fische) die Tica Taurus. Selbst mit der 3000er kannst du ohne Probleme ´ne Doublette von zwei 70er Dorschen hochkurbeln als ob am anderen Ende zwei kleine Rotaugen dranhängen. Versuch das mal mit einer anderen Rolle, da wirst du feststellen das du einfach nicht mehr, oder kaum noch kurbeln kannst. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Und genau von dieser maximal möglichen Kraft die das Getriebe schafft, da war ich von der Aspire 2500 ziemlich enttäuscht. Das merkte ich schon beim ersten mal fischen mit der Aspire, beim Gufieren einen kleinen bis mittleren Ast an die Rute bekommen den ich erstaunlicherweise ranpumpem musste, weil die Aspire es nicht schaffte diesen Ast ranzukurbeln. Meine ABU STX20 oder auch eine Ryobi Excia 2000 hätten das OHNE jegliche Probleme geschafft.
Und die Stella vom Kumpel, auch eine 2500er, verhält sich da schon ganz anders.

Grüße


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na gut, dann solltest Du doch eher vom Übersetzungsverhältnis reden und nicht von einer Kraft die das Getriebe aufbringt. Es ist natürlich schwieriger mit einer Umdrehung 80cm Schnurr aufzunehmen als mit einer Umdrehung der Kurbel nur 70cm. Die Werte habe ich jetzt nur wahrlos gewählt.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und um sowas festzustellen muß man das Gerät nicht mal bis zum bersten belasten. Die meisten Rollengetriebe machen schon bei relativ geringer Belastung zu, und nix geht mehr. Ist mir auch nie so richtig aufgefallen, bis ich das erste mal mit der Taurus gefischt und ein bißchen mehr Widerstand am anderen Ende hatte.
Das ist schon ein etwas anderes Drillgefühl, sozusagen ein sehr erhabenes Drillgefühl. 
Die Benutzer der teuren Daiwas kennen dieses Gefühl auch, und auch mit der STella soll das so ähnlich sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

PS: Die Taurus hat auch ein Wormshaft und eine normal, als SH Version sogar hohe Übersetzung.


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi

es geht auch nicht ums durchkurbeln beim Drill, sondern um die Möglichkeit zu haben auch während des Drills bei höherer Belastung Schnur mit der Rolle zu gewinnen. Und nicht nur durch ranpumpem mit der Rute, da du dann den Druck vom Fisch nehmen mußt um mit der Rolle wieder Schnur zu gewinnen. OK, die meisten können das eben nur über die Rute, weil die Rolle es auch garnicht schaffen würde. Hat man aber einmal mit einer Rolle geangelt die auch unter Last Schnur gewinnen kann, dann eröffnen sich ganz andere Möglichkeiten beim Drill. Und du kannst mir glauben, von Nachteil ist das nicht. Und das mit einer Leichtigkeit die einen schon sehr erstaunt. Wie gesagt, bei den ganz hochwerigen Daiwas soll das auch so ähnlich sein.
Bei einer 2500er Rolle erwarte ich natürlich keine Wunder, und möchte auch keine Baumstämme oder Krokodile aus dem Wasser "kurbeln". Nur, von einer Rolle die normalerweise fast 300,- € kostet hätte ich schon erwartet das sie diesen, ca. 1 kg. schweren Ast, ohne Probleme rankurbeln kann.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> zum "durchkurbeln" eignen sich die Shimmis mit ihren Wormshaft eben weniger als andere Rollen mit Excentergetriebe. Das ist doch ein alter Hut. Mich stört das aber weniger, da ich eher mit der Rute arbeite und die Fische rampumpe anstatt ranzukurbeln ... aber scheinbar machen das viele Leute anders als ich #c|kopfkrat



Wie du kurbelst deine Zander nicht bis zur Rutenspitze die Kaimauer hoch?|kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich sehe schon, du kapierst es nicht. Es geht nicht drum wie ein wilder durchzukurbeln, sondern während des Drills einen gleichmäßigen Druck auf den Fisch auszuüben. Wenn du, um Schnur zu gewinnen, nach dem Pumpen die Schnur erst wieder deutlich lockern mußt damit du mit der Rolle Schnur gewinnen kannst ist das ein absoluter Nachteil.
Und ich rede hier nicht nur von ganz großen Belastungen !!!!
Wenn eine Aspire 2500 es nciht mal schaft ein kleines Ästchen ranzukurbeln bin ich schon etwas erschrocken. Bei sowenig Belastung darf das noch nicht sein, und die Rolle macht fast kpl. zu. Das habe ich so bei meinen anderen aktuellen Rollen noch nicht erlebt. Gut, bei einer Plaste-Rolle hätte ich gesagt, kein Wunder, aber die Aspire ist ja nun mal ´ne Vollmetallrolle.
Es geht auch nicht umn End-Schwere Spinnrollen. Eine ABU 20er Größe ist ja nun auch keine End-Schwere Spinnrolle.
Ist aber schon niedlich wie ein Makel, wenn´s eine Shimano-Rolle betrifft, einfach so ins lächerliche gezogen wird. 
Ich habe mir jetzt extra mal eine Shimanorolle zugelegt um mir mal ein echtes, eigenes und praktisches Bild zu machen, dann berichtet man ganz objektiv, und dann wird alles ins lächerliche gezogen wenn man einen Makel berichtet. Oh Gott, seid ihr tlw. Markenblind.
Die Aspire ist eine richtig feine Rolle, mit einem (ab Werk) genialen Laufverhalten, aber mit einem dermaßen schlappen Getriebe wie ich bisher bei keiner anderen Mittelklasse-Vollmetall-Spinnrolle erlebt habe. Und sowas wird man dann auch mal Posten dürfen, auch wenn es sich um eine Shimano handelt. 

Schönen abend noch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist doch klasse, das Getriebe ist so leise beim Drehen, daß man schon den Sound der KL hört. ^^



Und die auch nur, wenn absolut keine Geräusche im Raum sind


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man kann auch mit den Smilies was ins lächerliche ziehen, nur so mal nebenbei.

Ich rede bei der 2500 Aspire nicht von großen Belastungen, wo das Getriebe nein sagt, und ich nicht mehr einkurbeln kann. Sondern von relativ geringen Belastungen. So gering, das ich schon arg verwundert bin.
Du stellst das so da, als würde das erst bei riesigen Belastungen passieren. Und nein, ich ziehe auch keinen Vergleich zur Taurus (da gibt es eh wenig Rollen mit einem so dermaßen kräftigen Getriebe). Ich hatte die Taurus nur als Extrembeispiel angefügt. Ich vergleiche die Aspire mit einer ABU Sorön STX20 und einer Ryobi Excia 2000. Also alles kleine Röllechen.
Ich denke mal das deine 2500er Fireblood sich da ein wenig anders verhält, die 2500er STella vom Kumpel hat auch deutlich mehr Power.
Und nun mal ehrlich, von einer Vollmetallspinnrolle mit einem Normalpreis von rundweg 300,- € darf man ein wenig erwarten, immerhin fische ich keine 750er oder 1000er, die von vorneherein für UL oder leichtes angeln ausgelegt sind. Mit einer 2500er sollte man auch den einen oder anderen etwas schwereren Brocken gut beherschen können.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn du, um Schnur zu gewinnen, nach dem Pumpen die Schnur erst wieder deutlich lockern mußt damit du mit der Rolle Schnur gewinnen kannst ist das ein absoluter Nachteil. *Wieso ist das ein Nachteil?*
> Die Aspire ist eine richtig feine Rolle, mit einem (ab Werk) genialen Laufverhalten, aber mit einem dermaßen schlappen Getriebe wie ich bisher bei keiner anderen Mittelklasse-Vollmetall-Spinnrolle erlebt habe. *Noch mal etwas anders: Ein Motor kann schlapp sein, doch ein Getriebe hält oder ist nach einer Überlastung defekt. *Und sowas wird man dann auch mal Posten dürfen, auch wenn es sich um eine Shimano handelt. *Man darf alles, man muß allerdings auch mit den Reaktionen leben. Mir ist es völlig Wurscht was für ein Name darauf steht, ich wünsche mir halt nur eine objektive Berichterstattung.*
> 
> Schönen abend noch


 
*Liebe Grüße |rolleyes*


----------



## GUNdalf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es im Moment noch die Fireblood "Kampfpreise" von AM-Angelsport gibt. Wenn ja wäre ich jederzeit bereit die paar Euros Differenz zwischen Aspire und Fireblood noch dazuzulegen. Das lohnt sich wirklich.
> Wohingegen sich die Differenz zur Stella meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr "lohnt".
> Das ist aber Ansichtssache und sicher auch eine Frage des eigenen Anspruchs.
> 
> Ich habe die 4000 er Stella 2 Jahre gefischt und die Fireblood in 4000 er und die Aspire in 2500 er seit einigen Monaten intensiv in Betrieb und komme halt aus der Praxis zu dieser Einschätzung.




Also die 4000er Fireblood liegt bei 289,95, die Aspire liegt bei 238,xx. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass die Aspire ne E-Spule hat. Für die Fireblood würde diese ca. 60€ kosten. Das macht dann nen Preisunterschied von 110 € und ich Frage mich, ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt.

Hat jemand zufällig schon gehört welche Rolle der Nachfolger der Aspire werden soll?

Die "Rarenium" doch nicht, oder? Die liegt ja jetzt schon preislich unter der Twinpower FC... vermutlich i-was zwischen Technium und Twinpower...

MfG #6


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Magnumwerfer,

ich denke ich habe einen sehr objektiven Bericht geliefert, frei von irgendwelchen Markenzwängen. Das mit der Markenblindheit war auch nicht auf dich gemünzt, da gibt es hier einige andere auf die das eher passt. Daher verstehe ich deine Bemerkung dazu nicht so ganz.
Bzgl. des Nachteils beim Drill: Man kann mit einer Rolle die auch unter einer MITTLEREN Last, sozusagen dreiviertel der eingestellen Bremskraft (also nicht das hochpumpen von größeren Dorschen), noch Schnur einholen kann (und die Bremse dabei NICHT mitrdreht) einen Drill deutlich besser kontrollieren als mit einer Rolle bei der man bei dieser Zugkraft nur noch über die Rute ausgleichen kann. Zudem minimiert man dabei ein Ausschlitzen bzw. losrütteln des Fisches durch zuwenig Druck. Ja, auch das gibt es, Fische schlitzen nicht nur durch zu großer Belastung aus.
Und die Aspire verweigert schon seeeeehr früh das sie noch Schnur einholen kann. Da muss man schon sehr früh nur mit der Rute arbeiten.
Das Beispiel mit der Taurus war sozusagen das Extrembeispiel. Muß man mal erlebt haben, da kommt z.Bsp auch eine Quantum Cabo 40 (ja nun auch kein Leichtgewicht) nicht annähernd ran. Als ich das erste mal mit der Taurus die ersten etwas größeren Dorsche bzw. Dubletten nach oben geholt habe war ich schon ein wenig erstaunt.
Das so eine "Kraftübertragung" mit einer 260gr. Spinnrolle kaum möglich ist, ist schon klar. Daher habe ich den Vergleich ja auch mehr zur STX20 oder Excia gezogen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo Magnumwerfer,
> 
> ich denke ich habe einen sehr objektiven Bericht geliefert, frei von irgendwelchen Markenzwängen. Das mit der Markenblindheit war auch nicht auf dich gemünzt, da gibt es hier einige andere auf die das eher passt. Daher verstehe ich deine Bemerkung dazu nicht so ganz.
> Bzgl. des Nachteils beim Drill: Man kann mit einer Rolle die auch unter einer MITTLEREN Last, sozusagen dreiviertel der eingestellen Bremskraft (also nicht das hochpumpen von größeren Dorschen), noch Schnur einholen kann (und die Bremse dabei NICHT mitrdreht) einen Drill deutlich besser kontrollieren als mit einer Rolle bei der man bei dieser Zugkraft nur noch über die Rute ausgleichen kann. Zudem minimiert man dabei ein Ausschlitzen bzw. losrütteln des Fisches durch zuwenig Druck. Ja, auch das gibt es, Fische schlitzen nicht nur durch zu großer Belastung aus.
> ...


 
Ja nee, ist schon klar|supergri Prost#g


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Prost #g

So, habe gerade mal einen klei´nen Test gemacht. Rundweg 500 gr (!!!) an eíne kurze, harte Rute mit 4 versch. Rollen gehangen und mal einfach versucht diese 500 gr. hochzukurbeln. Folgende Rollen kamen dabei zum ZUge:
Aspire 2500, Excia 2000, STX20 und eine Balzer Micro 718 (vergleichbar mit einer 750er Shimano)

- Excia 2000: null Probleme, man kann sauber durchkurbeln ohne das Gefühl zu haben das sich die Rolle anstrengt.
- STX 20, funktioniert auch problemlos, jedoch fühlt sich das schon ein wenig angestrengter an. Aber alles im grünen Bereich.
- Aspire 2000, bekommt das Gewicht auch hoch, jedoch schon fast an der Leistungsgrenze. Man hat schon arg das Gefühl das das Getriebe nicht mehr saubert arbeitet. Ich denke noch 100 gr. mehr und es ist Feierabend.
- Balzer Micro 750, fühlt sich ähnlich an wie bei der Aspire, eher noch ein bißchen kräftiger. Und wie gesagt, die Rolle entspricht einer 750er Shimano.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DRU (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne 2500 Shimmi hat für mein empfinden ordentlich Power und kann auch den einen oder anderen Ast einkurbeln.  Wenn man halbwegs vernünftig mit denen umgeht, dann halten die auch ne mehr Hänger aus, mehr als viele denken .



OT: Vor gar nicht vor all zu langer Zeit ein richtig großer Waller ausm Rhein im Raubfischrtöt gepostet, der mit ner 2500er TP gefangen wurde.


----------



## Khaane (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ welsfänger
> 
> ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Ich habe auch einige Daiwas hier, welche meiner Meinung nach das Kurbeln unter Belastung besser abkönnen bzw können als andere Rollen ... obs mans brauch? Wenn die Rute krumm ist kurbelt man auch nicht weiter wie ein Irrer, oder?



Warst du schon mal Makrelenangeln? Da lernst du eine 400gr. Taurus zu schätzen, andere setzen da schwere Brandungsrollen an 

Das die Shimanos keine Kurbelpower haben, das ist eindeutig - Ne 3000er Shimano blockiert deutlich schneller als ne gleich schwere Cardinal. (704)

Mit ner 3000er Shimano ist Dorschangeln ziemlich "blockierend", mit ner 704 ABU geht das problemlos, obwohl die Rollen fast exakt gleich schwer sind


----------



## dido_43 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier das neue Schmuckstück von Shimano Japan. :k Die Exsence ist zwischen Stella und Twinpower angesiedelt. Hier ist der Originallink, und hier ist die Übersetzung. Wenn man die selbst importiert, liegt man ungefähr beim Preis einer Twinpower in Deutschland. #d


----------



## Slotti (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Wenn man die selbst importiert, liegt man ungefähr beim Preis einer Twinpower in Deutschland. #d




Tolle Rolle aber diese Aussage stimmt nicht ganz , die Rolle kostet bei Bass.jp ca. € 365,- *zzgl. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.* Damit liegst du deutlich über dem Kurs einer TP in Deutschland.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibts hier eigentlich auch noch Leute die einen Fisch drillen?

Oder ist das stumpfe einkurbeln der Maßstab, an dem eine Rolle gemessen wird?

Dann frage ich mich wozu ihr Ruten braucht, wenn ihr die nicht zum Drillen nutzt. Ich habe keine Aspire, um da wirkliche eigene Erkenntnisse zu genau dieser Rollenserie zu posten. Ich durfte die eines Boardies schon fischen, meine eigenen Shimano-Erfahrungen (aktuell) beziehen sich auf Stradic, Twinpower FB und Stella. Keine dieser Rollen hat bisher beim Drillen ein Problem mit unzureichender Kraft gezeigt, das hat bisher gut funktioniert. Allerdings pumpe ich größere Fische auch heran und leiere nicht nur ein. Wenn ich sowas lese frage ich mich immer mit was für Abschleppseilen ihr "angeln" geht? Solche Szenen mit Einkurbeln bis der Schwimmer/Grundblei/Wirbel an den Spitzenring schlägt kannte ich bisher hauptsächlich vom Forellenpuff, einige hier scheinen ja auch so zu angeln?

Wenn ich Jeden Fisch nur einleiern müsste hätte das für mich nichts mit Angeln zu tun, dann kann man das auch gleich von einer Elektrorolle erledigen lassen. Da seid ihr mit den geforderten Winch-Qualitäten sicher richtig.
*
Es geht hier um Spinnrollen?*

Wegen des stärkeren Getriebes fische ich im harten Einsatzbereich auch lieber mit Daiwa-Modellen, aber so zu tun als sein das mit Shimano-Modellen nicht möglich halte ich für eine ziemlich lächerliche Aussage, es scheint ja bei vielen vielen Anglern weltweit prima zu funktionieren. Sind diejenigen, die das nicht glauben zufällig die selben "Experten" die auch schon das explodierende Zinkgetriebe und die zu Staub zerfallenden Kunststoffgehäuse der aktuellen Shimano-Modelle "aufgedeckt" haben? Dann wissen wir ja das es wahre Experten sind... :m


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Gundalf
Ich mache da meine Rechnung so auf, weil ich keine E-Spule brauche.
Wenn man die benötigt sieht die Rechnung natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Tolle Rolle aber diese Aussage stimmt nicht ganz , die Rolle kostet bei Bass.jp ca. € 365,- *zzgl. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.* Damit liegst du deutlich über dem Kurs einer TP in Deutschland.



Damit liegt man ja eher auf dem Kurs einer (günstig gekauften) Stella in Deutschland...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist denn der Versand eines Warenwertes USA nach D bis 400 € nicht zollfrei?

Bei Mitnahme bei Flug ist es zumindest so.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan#6

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele:g


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube manche kapieren es nicht oder wollen es nicht kapieren.

Was Drillfähigkeiten angeht, ich galaube da muss ich vor kaum einem verstecken und zu was das verwenden zu dicker Schnüre angeht, kann ich nur sagen das ich normalerweise maximal Stroft Typ 3 (6kg) verwende, und das auch zum Dorschangeln vom Kleinboot. OK, auf der Taurus ist Stroft Typ 4. Aber das war´s dann auch schon.

Wenn eine Asipre 2500 soviel Kurbelpower hat wie eine Balzer Micro 718, welche von der Größe einer 750er Shimano entspricht, dann ist dann schon sehr verwunderlich. Da kann man schon bei einem mittleren Fisch kaum noch die Kontrolle, wohlgemerk KONTROLLE (nicht ständiges einkurbeln, für alle die es bisher nciht kapieren wollen), mit der übernehmen, weil ich schon bei einem mittleren Widerstand nicht mehr Schnur einholen kann. 
Sorry, aber vorgestern habe ich eine 56er (Lachs-)Forelle (die werden 2x im Jahr in unserem Vereinssee eingesetzt) mit der Aspire gedrillt, und selbst die konnte ich nur noch mit der Rute kontrollieren. 
Von so einer Rolle erwartete ich doch ein wenig mehr Kraft, aber auf jeden Fall weiß ich das ich sie nicht mit auf´s Meer nehmen sollte wenn es mal wieder mit richtig lleichtem Gerät vom Belly losgeht. 

Grüße


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich auch noch Leute die einen Fisch drillen?
> 
> Oder ist das stumpfe einkurbeln der Maßstab, an dem eine Rolle gemessen wird?



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt... #t Scheint so als würden Manche jeden Fisch gnadenlos durchkurbeln und wenn's mal nicht wetergeht hat die Rolle schuld, weil sie "blockiert".

Ich fische gerade mit leichtem Gerät, weil man damit nicht alles einfach einleiert wie einen Sack. Wenn man nicht weiterkurbeln kann, dann vielleicht auch mal abwarten und schauen, was der Fisch macht. Man kann mit der Rute alleine genügend Druck ausüben, wenn der Fisch nicht gerade voll Karacho auf einen zuschießt...
Also wer wert darauf legt, daß man mit der Rolle alles ranzieht wie mit einer Seilwinde, der hat m. E. das Prinzip von Drillen noch nicht ganz verstanden... es geht auch darum den Fisch zu ermüden (auch wenn man nicht ewig daran rummachen sollte). 

Makrelenangeln vom Kutter mal außen vor, wenn man da abwartet hat man schnell ein Problem mit den Nachbarn... Wenn man allerdings nur mit 3 Springern fischt geht auch das mit etwas leichterem Gerät, da kann man die Brandungsrolle und den 300g-Pilkknüppel getrost zuhause lassen.

Was Stella und andere Shimanos wie die TP, Fireblood, Aspire... angeht - ich glaube kaum, daß die Stella durch einige Gimmicks und ein paar Lager mehr "Kurbelpower" hat. Diese Rollen basieren z.T sowieso auf einem mehr oder weniger alten Stella-Modell.
Wenn "mehr Kurbelpower", dann sind das wohl eher die Salzwassermodelle Stella SW / TP SW (wobei die TP wieder auf der Stella basiert und mit Sicherheit die gleiche "Power" hat, weil gleiches Getriebe).


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Haaaaalllllllooooooooo, wer hat was von durchkurbeln geredet ??? Sach mal seid ihr völlig Lese-Resistent ??
Wenn eine 2500er Aspire bei einem Druck von gerade 500 gr. (ja, gramm und nicht kilo !!!)  schon fast blockiert ist das schon sehr, sehr wenig. Das hat nix, aber auch nun rein garnichts mit durchkurbeln zu tun.
Wie gesagt,s elbst eine Balzer Micro 718, ein Mini-Röllechen, hat sich da subjektiv besser verhalten. Mir ist es am Wasser aufgefallen (unter anderem beim Drill) und dann habe ich einfach mal einen objektiven Test gemacht. Hättte ja auch sein können das ich mir irgendwie irre. Und 500 gr. ist ja nun wahrlich nix deftiges.
Aber, ach ja, ich vergaß, es geht ja um Shimano, dann ist das ja nicht so wichtig. Würde sowas bei einer anderen Rolle passieren, und eine Shimano hätte keine Probleme dann ist natürlich die andere Rolle totaler Mist.
Wie gesagt, mir ist es slbst beim Drill einer 56er Forelle aufgefangen, und solche Fische sollte man eigentlich mit einer 2500er gut fangen können. Ich angel ja nicht auf Rotaugen mit der Spinnrute.

Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn eine 2500er Aspire bei einem Druck von gerade 500 gr. (ja, gramm und nicht kilo !!!) schon fast blockiert ist das schon sehr, sehr wenig.


 
versuchs mit Umtausch #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also es ist ja so, jeder hier weiß doch eigentlich, daß z.B hochwertige Daiwas mehr Kraft aufbringen, wenn man gegen Wiederstand einkurbelt als entsprechende Shimanos. Die Tica Taurus kenne ich nun nicht, aber ich glaube den Aussagen im Board mal, daß die ein ziemliches "Kraftpaket" darstellt. Das steckt ja schon im Namen. |supergri Diese Rollen sind eben "By-Design" auf große Kräfte ausgelegt.
Trotzdem sollte man den Shimanos keinen "Makel" unterstellen, weil das bei denen eben nicht ganz so ist. Das ist ebenfalls "By-Design". Die haben eben ne andere Auslegung, ihre Eigenschaften anders verteilt. Jede Konstruktionsweise hat eben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Gut wenn man die kennt, dann kann man sich die für seinen Einsatzzweck und Angelstil passende Rolle aussuchen.
Nur hört sich das manchmal an, als würden die Kontrukteure bei Shimano einen fürchterlichen Job machen, weil sie eine andere Philosophie verfolgen. Daß eine 2500er Shimano nicht vernünftig zum Forellenangeln taugen würde etc. Das tun aber in der Praxis sehr viele damit und sind mit der Leistung höchst zufrieden, also muß doch etwas dran sein an der "mangelhaften" Konstruktion... Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden, nur weil man mit etwas nicht klarkommt heisst das nicht daß es gleich weniger taugt.

Ein wirklicher "Makel" wäre für mich eine Rolle, bei dem sich irgendwelche Bauteile in kürzester Zeit anfangen aufzulösen, weil die Komponenten von dem was sie vertragen nicht vernünftig aufeinander abgestimmt sind. z.B eine Rolle aus Vollmetall mit kleinen Zahnrädchen aus porösem Spritzguss im Nebengetriebe. |rolleyes Was nützt einem da noch die äußerliche Stabilität...


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> welsfänger aus Lotte, 500gr sind echt nicht viel .... bei mir geht das. ich schrieb bereits, vielleicht hat deine Rolle ne Macke?



Das glaube ich mittlerweile auch... |uhoh: Meine 05er JP-TP dürfte mit der Aspire bis auf das Gehäusematerial nahezu identisch sein, nach der Explosionszeichnung zu urteilen. Aber sooo schlapp ist die nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## drehteufel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte im Sommer ein paarmal das Vergnügen, mit meiner leichten Barschkombo, bestehend aus einer einteiligen 2m-Rute mit 5-17g WG und einer Aspire 1000, bespult mit einer 3kg-Stroft, einige nicht ganz kleine Marmorkarpfen um 1m mehr oder weniger lange zu drillen. Zum Glück immer vom Boot aus, sodass ich dem Fisch auch nachfahren konnte.|rolleyes
Die Marmors sind beim Barsche-Zuppeln mit Squirrel und Co. hängen geblieben. Ich hatte einige Male echt Angst um Rute und Rolle, konnte aber nach jedem "Heranpumpen" (wenn man das bei einem so feinen Rütchen so nennen mag) problemlos Schnur aufkurbeln, auch wenn die Leine noch unter Druck stand, also keineswegs nur lose Schnur eingeleiert...danach konnte ich keine negativen Veränderungen an der Aspire feststellen, für mich war der Kauf eine gute Entscheidung. Ne größere Aspire habe ich noch nicht getestet bzw. besessen.
Für meine Zanderspinne nutze ich eine 2500er Certate und bin zufrieden.|wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer 5-17 gr. SPinnrute brinst du eh kaum mehr als 500 gr auf. Daher ist da eher die Rute das limitierende. Es ist ja in dem Sinne auch kein Fehler, sondern nur ein Detai welches mir auffief. Genauso so ein Punkt wie samtweicher Lauf.
Und wie soll man denn Rollen vergleichen ? Es gibt da sicher mehrere Punkte, wie z.Bsp.: Laufverhalten, Schnurverlegung, Bremskraft und Bremseigenschaften, Verarbeitungsqualität und sicher auch Getriebeeigenschaften. In fast allen Punkten ist die Aspire ja auch wirklich Top, nur was die Belastbarkeit vom Getriebe angeht, das können andere Rollen in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse besser. Und das muss mann nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.
Grüße
Thomas

PS: ich bin trotzdem mit der Aspire Aspire sehr zufrieden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Diesen "Hype" um Shimanos unterstellen irgendwie nur die Gegner! Die Sache ist nur das ein "Makel" bei Shimano die Rolle gleich unbrauchbar macht, das die Vergleichsrollen der Shimano jedoch in 9/10 Punkten unterlegen sind, wird dann verschwiegen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 3000er Tica ist etwa so groß wie die 4000er Aspire und wiegt ~100g mehr - das ist die gleiche Gewichtsklasse?

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt bezweifelt keiner das die Tica das stärkere Getriebe hat - nur der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir für eine Spinnrolle (Also bitte nicht wieder das sinnlose Pilkangel-Beispiel bringen) nicht. In absoluten Ausnahme - und Extremsituationen mag das einen Vorteil bringen, aber muss ich dafür als Spinnrolle ständig so ein schweres Teil mitschleppen was mir real keinen Vorteil bietet? Mit 3000er Daiwa-Rollen, die ~280g wiegen (also wiegt die Taurus 50% mehr!!!) kriege ich auf jeden Fall genug Power um auch große Fische ausdrillen zu können. Dennoch wäre es vermessen allein aufgrund dieser Tatsache urteilen zu wollen das die Daiwa-Rolle grundsätzlich überlegen wäre, es kommt eben aufs Einsatzgebiet an, diese Power brauchen viele Leute einfach nicht. Und wenn ich sie denn doch brauche, entscheide ich mich eben für die wesentlich leichtere Rolle. Zumindest wenn ich beim Topic bleiben will und über Spinnrollen rede...

Die Sprüche hier machen auf mich den selben Eindruck wie die Zinkgetriebe-Diskussion: Praktisch wenig Relevanz, aber ein riesiges Fass aufgemacht...


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Flo und Schleien-Stefan

Erstens habe ich nie behauptet das die Aspire unbrauchbar ist, nur einen Punkt dargestellt wo sie nicht meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Ich habe auch gesagt das ich die Rolle sonst Top finde und ansich sehr gut zurfrieden bin mit der. Zudem bin ich kein Shimano-Gegner, sonst hätte ich mir wohl keine gekauft.
Zweitens, keine Ahnung warrum ihr immer auf der Tica rumreitet, ich habe sie nur als Paradebeispiel für ein sehr stabiles und kräftiges Getriebe erwähnt und keinen Vergleich zu unter vergleichbaren Shimano gezogen. Weil es hie den einen oder anderen gab, der mit dem Begriff Getriebekraft nix anfangen konnte.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die Beiträge werden garnicht ordentlich durchgelesen sondern ihr seht nur "welsfaenger" oder irgendeinander und die Wörter "Shimano" und evtl. noch "Tica" in einem Beitrag und den Rest reimt ihr euch in eurer Fantasie zusammen.

Und nochmals an Flo, ich habe in der IG High-End Rollen einen Vergelich zwischen einer Aspire und einer STX20 gezogen, der meines erachtens auch relativ ehrlich ist, und da waren beide Rollen nicht weit auseinander. Der riesige Vorteil der Aspire, und der ist definitiv deutlich, ist das Laufverhalten. Das Getriebe der STX20 hat jedoch mehr Kraft (daher etwas größerer Anwendungsbereich für die STX20), ansonsten tun sich beide Rollen nicht sher viel. Schnurverlegung, Bremse und Toleranzen sind auf einem vergleichbaren Niveau. Evtl. ist die Verarbeitungsqualität der Aspire und natürlich die "ab Werk" Schmierung besser.

Grüße


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die Beiträge werden garnicht ordentlich durchgelesen sondern ihr seht nur "welsfaenger" oder irgendeinander und die Wörter "Shimano" und evtl. noch "Tica" in einem Beitrag und den Rest reimt ihr euch in eurer Fantasie zusammen.



Da ist mit Sicherheit etwas dran, daß man manchmal die Neigung hat einem bestimmten User eine bestimmte Einstellung aufgrund in der Vergangenheit eingenommener Positionen zu unterstellen... 

Aber wenn ich sowas lese:


welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt extra mal eine Shimanorolle zugelegt um mir mal ein echtes, eigenes und praktisches Bild zu machen, dann berichtet man ganz objektiv, und dann wird alles ins lächerliche gezogen wenn man einen Makel berichtet. Oh Gott, seid ihr tlw. Markenblind.
> Die Aspire ist eine richtig feine Rolle, mit einem (ab Werk) genialen Laufverhalten, aber mit einem dermaßen schlappen Getriebe wie ich bisher bei keiner anderen Mittelklasse-Vollmetall-Spinnrolle erlebt habe. Und sowas wird man dann auch mal Posten dürfen, auch wenn es sich um eine Shimano handelt.



Kann man diesen Ball auch gleich wieder zurückspielen. Ich glaube die Wenigsten hier sind so "Markenblind" und fressen alles nur weil Shimano drauf steht. Der größte Teil legt einfach wert auf gutes Tackle und weiß die Stärken und Schwächen einzuschätzen, was ich dir btw auch zusprechen würde, bis auf diesen Punkt. Ich finde das Getriebe wirklich nicht "schlapp", die Rolle gibt m.E ein ziemlich rundes Gesamtbild ab und alles passt soweit zueinander, auch wenn es mit Sicherheit kräftigere Rollen in dieser Größenordnung gibt, die dann aber z.B in Punkto Leichtlauf oder Schnurverlegung ein etwas weniger gutes Bild abgeben.
Aber es ist ja ok, wenn du meinst, daß sie deine Erwartungen in dem Bereich nicht erfüllt, das ist halt so. #c


----------



## Tisie (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Pikepauly!



Slotti schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt das aber auch an dem Vergleich 2500-4000 , ich habe den Eindruck das die 4000er meist etwas "satter" laufen, so zumindest mein Eindruck von den Rollen die ich in beiden Größen begrabbeln bzw. fischen durfte.


Den Eindruck hatte ich auch schon öfter.



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt,s elbst eine Balzer Micro 718, ein Mini-Röllechen, hat sich da *subjektiv* besser verhalten. Mir ist es am Wasser aufgefallen (unter anderem beim Drill) und dann habe ich einfach mal einen *objektiven* Test gemacht.


Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen subjektiv und objektiv bei Dir? Was soll an Deinem Vergleichstest objektiv sein? Du hast Deinen (höchst subjektiven) Eindruck beim Kurbeln gegen ein Gewicht beschrieben ... die eine Rolle geht dabei angeblich schwerer als andere ... und? Der Vergleich ist absolut nichtssagend, da Du ja nicht mal angegeben hast, welche Übersetzung bzw. welchen Schnureinzug die verglichenen Rollen haben. Wenn Du mit 'nem großen Fahrrad in einem hohen Gang am Berg anfahren willst, geht das auch schwerer als mit einem Kinderrad mit kleiner Übersetzung - tolle Erkenntnis! Und deswegen ist Schaltung/Getriebe von dem großen Rad natürlich Murks, völlig klar!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ist schon gut, ich werde mich demnächst mit Erfahrungen bzgl. irgendwelcher Rollen zurückhalten.
Sorry, das wird einem hier echt zu blöd. Ich bin wirklich ein Fan von guten Angelgerät und Austausch von Erfgahrungen mit diesem. Aber bei manchen Posts die man hier tlw. zurückbekommt verliert man den ganzen Spaß am Anglerboard.
Da stellt man während des angelns was fest, versucht sich deshalb zu Hause mal ein genaueres Bild über eine Sache zu machen und dann wird das nur ins lächerliche gezogen.
Ihr könnt Rollen natürlich alle sofort nur am Lauf erkennen, ja nee, ist klar.
Ich denke, Angler die sich ein wenig auch mit der Technik auseinandersezetzen wissen solche Beiträge auch zu schätzen.


----------



## ohneLizenz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

welsfaenger:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> versuchs mit Umtausch #h


 
 :m:m


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das sie kaputt ist. Sonst fkt. sie perfekt. 
Falls einer eine Aspire 2500 hat, soll er doch mal bitte selber den Test machen, und glaub mir 500gr. ist schon ganz schön schwer, da wundert man sich.

Grüsse


----------



## Tisie (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Welsfänger,



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Da stellt man während des angelns was fest, versucht sich deshalb zu Hause mal ein genaueres Bild über eine Sache zu machen und dann wird das nur ins lächerliche gezogen.
> ...
> Ich denke, Angler die sich ein wenig auch mit der Technik auseinandersezetzen wissen solche Beiträge auch zu schätzen.


es ist super, daß Du Dir ein genaueres Bild machen möchtest, etwas ausprobierst, vergleichst und Deine Eindrücke hier mitteilst. Aber eben wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Technik auseinandersetzt, sieht man schnell, daß Dein Test nicht sehr aussagekräftig ist. Es fehlt z.B. die Angabe des Schnureinzuges für die von Dir verglichenen Rollenmodelle ... zusammen mit Deiner absoluten Ausdrucksweise entsteht somit schnell der Eindruck einer recht vernichtenden Kritik für die Aspire bzw. deren angeblich so schlappes Getriebe, die Du aber nicht mit praxisrelevanten Fakten untermauern oder mit Problemfällen belegen kannst. Das ist Deine Sichtweise, OK, aber wundere Dich doch nicht, wenn andere diese Sichtweise nicht teilen, weil sie mit der Rolle in der Praxis andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Mich würde übrigens mal interessieren, welches Urteil sich eine Stradic mit ihrer sehr hohen Übersetzung in Deinem Test eingefangen hätte


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> und dann wird das nur ins lächerliche gezogen.


von wem?



> Ihr könnt Rollen natürlich alle sofort nur am Lauf erkennen, ja nee, ist klar.


Wer behauptet denn sowas?



> Ich denke, Angler die sich ein wenig auch mit der Technik auseinandersezetzen wissen solche Beiträge auch zu schätzen.


Das tue ich, aber ich unterstelle ein bißchen Polemik deinerseits, jedenfalls liest sich das für mich nach vernichtender Kritik, was du tw. darüber schreibst und das finde ich weder neutral noch gerechtfertig.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eine vernichtende Kritik währe es wenn ich die Rolle kpl. schlecht machen würde. Die Rolle ist Top, hat jedoch m.E. ein sehr schwaches Getriebe.
Die Übersetzung aller getesteten Rollen müßte bei 1:5.1 liegen, eben die normale Standard  Übersetzung.
Und den test habe ich ja erst durchgeführt nachdem ich am Wasser ein mittleres Ästchen nicht einkurblen konnte, was mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht hab. Zudem habe ich neulich im Drill festgestellt das ich auch dort unter einer ansich nicht sehr hohen Last nicht Schnur mit der Rolle gewinnen konnte. War eben anderes gewohnt, ist grundsätzlich nicht tödlich, nur muss ich mich dann ein wenig im Drill umgewöhnen.

Und nochmal, ich finde die Rolle trotzdem super, fische seitdem ich sie habe fast nur noch mit ihr, weil der Lauf wirklich allererste Sahne ist. 

Die ganze Diskussion ist ja eigentlich auch nur ausgeufert weil jemand nicht verstanden hat warum die Stella mehr Kraft im Getriebe hat als die Aspire, und meinte ich würde dummquatschen.

Ich werde meinen ominösen 500 gr. Test aber mal erweitern. EInmal um die Stella und um die Stradic (ist kein Problem, Kumpel hat beide) und einmal um noch etwas höhere Gewichte. Mal sehen wo so die Grenzen liegen. Ich denke so ganz unnütz ist das nicht.
Werde auch Spaßeshalber das ganze mal mit einer Taurus machen. Jaja, die Winterabende können lang sein, da kommt man auf manch dumme Ideen.
Letztes jahr habe ich alle Rollen und Ruten gewogen. Bei den Ruten sogar die Unterteile & Spitzenteile getrennt. Da kapiert man dann auch einiges, nämlich das das eigentliche  Rutengewicht völlig unerheblich ist. Allein das Gewicht des Spitzenteils ist zum größten Teil dafür verantwortlich wie schwer einem eine Rute vorkommt. Und natürlich der Standort der Rolle.

Grüße
Thomas

PS: werde demnächst mal ein paar Ergebnisse berichten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Welsfaenger du warst nichtmals persönlich angesprochen...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion ist ja eigentlich auch nur ausgeufert weil jemand nicht verstanden hat warum die Stella mehr Kraft im Getriebe hat als die Aspire, und meinte ich würde dummquatschen.


 
Das habe ich so nicht geschrieben, sondern:



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das festgestellt, hast sie auf einer Werkstoffprüfbank bis zum bersten belastet? Ansonsten kommt mir die Ausage wie dummquatsch vor. Sorry





Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf, was Du damit meinst, vermutlich meinst Du ganz was anderes.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung aller getesteten Rollen müßte bei 1:5.1 liegen, eben die normale Standard Übersetzung.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas
> ...


 
Zur Info die Übersetzungsverh. der ASPIRE FA 
1000FA 5.0:1
2500FA 5.2:1
4000FA 4.6:1

Nun wäre es nett, wenn Du mal deine Daten der Vergleichsrollen hier einträgst. 

|wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

werde morgen mal schauen, heute abend geht´s leider nicht, muß zu ´ne kleinen Feier einen trinken 

Habe aber gestern abend mal Spaßeshalber so 900gr. an die Rute gehangen. Das schafft dann auch die Excia 2000 ncith mehr. Selbst mit der Taurus ist das schon nicht ganz einfach. ALso, sind diese 500gr. Zug im rechten WInkel anscheinend schon ne ganz nette Herausforderung.
Mensch, habe gerade schon wieder 199,- € gelassen, habe ganz kurzentschlossen ´ne Fantasista Yabai in 2.80m mit 20-70gr. geschossen. Jetzt brauche ich schon wieder ne neue Rolle, was soll ich da nur für nehmen ?? 

Grüße


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Thomas

Wenn Du die Rute so günstig gekriegt hast könntest Du dir ruhig mal ne Stella gönnen....


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zur info:

Excia 4.9 : 1
Sorön 5.1 : 1
Balzer Micro 5.2 : 1


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

designtechnisch würde aber eher ´ne fireblood passen.
Mal sehen, was sich so ergibt. Aber deine FB war schon klasse.
Oder evtl. die neue Penn Atlantis ? Würde auch ganz gut passen, und so eilig habe ich es nun auch nicht, habe ja noch genug andere zuhause rumliegen 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde auch bei den aktuell möglichen Preisen stimmt bei der Fireblood der reale Wert ganz gut mit dem Preisschild überein.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> zur info:
> 
> Excia 4.9 : 1
> Sorön 5.1 : 1
> Balzer Micro 5.2 : 1


 

Demnach sollte die Balzer in etwa gleich sein und die anderen beiden stärker, da sie eine kleinere Übersetzung haben. Allerdings nur geringfügig. 

|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Mensch, habe gerade schon wieder 199,- € gelassen, habe ganz kurzentschlossen ´ne Fantasista Yabai in 2.80m mit 20-70gr. geschossen. Jetzt brauche ich schon wieder ne neue Rolle, was soll ich da nur für nehmen ??
> 
> Grüße


 
Ne Aspire...!  |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Habe aber gestern abend mal Spaßeshalber so 900gr. an die Rute gehangen. Das schafft dann auch die Excia 2000 ncith mehr. Selbst mit der Taurus ist das schon nicht ganz einfach. ALso, sind diese 500gr. Zug im rechten WInkel anscheinend schon ne ganz nette Herausforderung.


Keine Sorge, das muss so sein, sofern die Rollen was "Schneckentriebiges" enthalten. Ob damals in den Haupttrieben (alte DAM 1000er, Shakespeare President 29x0, usw.) oder heute in den Verlegegetrieben mit dem langen Wormshaft: Wenn es da gegenzieht, blockiert das ganze fix gewaltig, und das hat eben auch rein gar nichts mit der Getriebeübersetzung (das ist die des Hauptzahnradtriebes) zu tun.
Von daher sind die mit dem zweiten in der selben Drehebene mitlaufenden Excenterzahnrad ausgerüsteten viel durchzugskräftiger, sei es jetzt die aktuelle ABU-Riege 800/700/Söron, Penn Slammer oder Ryobi Applause, aus der gut+günstig Metallbody-Fraktion.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> oder heute in den Verlegegetrieben mit dem langen Wormshaft: Wenn es da gegenzieht, blockiert das ganze fix gewaltig, *und das hat eben auch rein gar nichts mit der Getriebeübersetzung* (das ist die des Hauptzahnradtriebes) *zu tun*.


 
|kopfkrat na ja, nur im geringsten hat es dann wohl was mit der Getriebeübersetzung zu tun, ganz vernachläßigen darf man sie denn auch nicht:g

#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Denke für deine Verwendungszwecke ein Superteil mit dem du voll zufrieden sein wirst. Logisch ist es schwer, so ein "altes Arbeitstier", dass man ewig hatte und das einen nie im Stich gelassen hat, mal zu tauschen. Aber glaub mir, du wirst den Unterschied zu deiner alten Shimano merken. Habe auch noch 4 alte Shimanos, allerdings die Carbomatics daheim. Sind nach wie vor super Rollen, aber mit dem heutigen stand der Technik halt einfach nichtmehr zu vergleichen...! Und gerade beim Spinfischen merkt man das dann schon gewaltig.
> 
> Grüßle,
> Benni


 
Da hast Du vollkommen recht. :g

Jetzt habe ich die neue hier und konnte Vergleichen. Meine alten Rollen sind nur Klappergestelle dagegen.|bigeyes

Da werde ich mir wohl doch noch ein o. zwei Röllchen neu zulegen müßen.:k

Wohl als erstes ein feines Röllchen für meine feine Pickerrute.;+

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> |kopfkrat na ja, nur im geringsten hat es dann wohl was mit der Getriebeübersetzung zu tun, ganz vernachläßigen darf man sie denn auch nicht:g
> #h


Du mußt aber die Verhältnisse sehen:
Ob das Auto 50, 100 oder 150 PS hat, ob im 2. oder 3. oder 4. Gang, vergleichbar den verschiedenen Hauptgetriebeübersetzungen, das spielt keine Rolle, wenn jemand kräftig auf die Bremse drückt.
Und genau das passiert mit einem selbsthemmenden Wormshaft. Wird der Zug so hoch, dass er sich verkeilt, ist Schluss bzw. man würde beim drüberwegkurbeln was verbiegen und zerbrechen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, ich verstehe, so langsam kommt Licht am Ende des Tunnels#r 

Jetzt wird es kompliziert

Wobei ich diese Wormshaft Technik (Das ist ja so ein Metallstab auf dem eine (oder sogar zwei?) Nut-en um ihn längs herumschlängelnd eingefräst sind) immer im Hintergedanken mir selbst in das Übersetzungsverhältnis einplante doch aus mangelnder Kenntnis nicht erwähnte. Allerdings liegt da der Fuchs begraben, der Wormshaft hat keinen Einfluss auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Ich hoffe es ist recht so und vor allem verständlich.


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Magnumwerfer: Naja, für die feinen Picker (und auch die schweren Feeder usw) hab ich nicht soo tief in die Tasche gegriffen! Da sind noch immer paar ältere Shimanos/Mitchells drauf. Ich denke, auf deiner Picker müsste auch keine soo teure wie auf die Spinrute drauf. Würde mich da mal bei den heckgebremsten Shimanos mit Kampfbremse umschauen, die finde ich regelrecht prädestiniert dafür. Fische ich jedenfalls auf meinen Pickern und Schwingen, wenn auch schon bisl älter...!  Nur so kleiner Tip am Rande...!

Aber schön zu hören, dass dir das Röllchen voll zusagt und auch du (leider) feststellen musstest, dass die guten alten Shimanos, so schön sie auch sein mögen, mit der Zeit halt einfach überholt sind...!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, mit der Piker fange ich immer noch die meisten und dicksten Fische, da ist was gutes schon angebracht.


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich rede ja auch nicht von schlechten Rollen! Ich bspw habe auf den Schwingen die "alten" Shimano Super Aero GT und den Pickern die Aero GT, also beides die mit der Kampfbremse, welche ich gerade bei dem feinen Fischen recht nützlich finde! Dachte da bei deinem vorhaben ehr so an dei Stradic RA oder Twinni mit Heck...!  Also nicht unbedingt "Billigzeug"...!


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

die Übersetzung alleine ist nicht das entscheidende Kriterium, die unterschiedlichen Spulendurchmesser und Handle-Längen spielen auch noch eine Rolle für den nötigen Kraftaufwand beim Kurbeln.

Wenn die Rolle wirklich blockiert, ist die Betrachtung dieser Details natürlich wenig zielführend. Ich dachte, es geht hier um den Widerstand beim Kurbeln (deshalb der Hinweis auf Übersetzung/Schnureinzug).

@Detlef: Welche Teile verkanten/blockieren denn da genau?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> designtechnisch würde aber eher ´ne fireblood passen.
> Mal sehen, was sich so ergibt. Aber deine FB war schon klasse



Noch ne Rolle mit "schlappem" Getriebe? |supergri

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß ne FB oder Stella viel mehr Kurbelpower aufbringt als die Aspire... Das Aspire-Modell ist zwar ein paar Tage älter als die aktuelle Stella oder die FB, aber so viel tun sich diese 3 Rollen eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Detlef: Welche Teile verkanten/blockieren denn da genau?


Am WS hast Du einen Reiter, der an der zentralen Spulenachse sitzt und bei Shimano meist mit 2 Stäbchen zusätzlich geführt wird. Das Ende davon ist ein kleiner Finger oder sagen wir mal Blättchen, was durch die Spuren des WS reitet. Da der aber 2 Gewinde hat, eines für vor und eines für zurück, und diese sich eben dauernd kreuzen, braucht dieses feine Blättchen dort nur etwas anhaken, vor den Kreuzungspunkt fahren oder gar in die falsche Richtung wollen. Die Kraft und Übersetzungsverhältnisse sind sowas von jenseits von gut und böse (Schneckenuntersetzung), dass das beste Stahlfingerchen keine Chance hat.

Also wenn's stockt und hakt, nicht mit Gewalt weiterbrechen.

@WF,WW
Shimano hat aber gerade seit langem (ich weiß sicher von seit 2000) damit geworben, dass das Hypergear eine hohe Kurbelkraftübertragung und Krafteffizienz erlaubt. Das ist auch soweit richtig. Durch die WS-Blockade wird dies aber sozusagen radikal gestoppt und in der weiteren Ausnutzung unterbrochen. 
D.h. z.B. bei kleinen Einkurbelkräften sehr effiziente Kraftnutzung, aber ab einer bestimmten Kraft s.o. kein Einkurbeln mehr möglich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Durch die WS-Blockade wird dies aber sozusagen radikal gestoppt und in der weiteren Ausnutzung unterbrochen.
> D.h. z.B. bei kleinen Einkurbelkräften sehr effiziente Kraftnutzung, aber ab einer bestimmten Kraft s.o. kein Einkurbeln mehr möglich.



Du, daß kann schon sein. Für mich ist das zwar interessant, warum man nun genau mit ner WS-Shimano nicht alles durchkurbeln kann (daß es so ist bestreitet ja keiner), aber viel wichtiger ist mir, daß mich diese Eigenschaft eben noch nie behindert hat, ich irgendwelche Fische dadurch verloren habe oder sonst irgendwelche großen Nachteile sich dadurch für mich ergeben. Das gilt genauso für den Bügelumschlag, der bei Shimano auch nicht immer aus jeder Position möglich ist oder das leichte Spiel am Gelenk vom Bügel, oder die generell recht filigrane Kontruktion des Selbigen. Es gibt Sachen die sind mir einfach egal, solange es für mich in der Praxis eigentlich nicht relevant ist. Wenn es so wäre würde ich mir evtl. doch ne Daiwa oder eben was Anderes zulegen.
Soll ja niemand sagen, daß alle Shimano-Rollen grundsätzlich perfekt sind, lediglich für meinen Gebrauch im Vergleich mit den Produkten anderer Hersteller bisher mit sehr wenig Konkurrenz. 
Mit was die wie auch immer nun Werbung machen ist ja eigentl. auch nicht wichtig, da tun sich alle Hersteller nicht wirklich viel. Eine gute Idee ne neue Modellreihe über das tolle Wort "Zinkgetriebe" zu vermarkten ist ja auch ein drolliges Beispiel, wie so etwas mal nach hinten losgehen kann. 
 Werbung lügt, ich darf das sagen, denn ich arbeite in der Branche. ^^


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@WW

naja, ich würde dann ja eher ´ne 4000er nehmen, die sollte genug Power haben  

Und die Stella hat definitiv deutlich mehr "Kurbelpower". Woran dasliegt, keine Ahnung, aber irgendwo her müssen ja die 200,- € Unterschied kommen. Vom Laufverhalten wahr nämlich eher die Aspire "smoother". Die Stella fühlt sich doch "mtallischer" oder "keramischer" an. Auf jeden Fall würde ich ihr einfach nur so vom Laufverhalten schon mehr zutrauen.

Aber mal schauen was sich so ergibt, die engeren Favoriten sind bis jezt die Fireblood (Paulys gefiel mir wirklich gut) und die neue Penn Atlantis. Aber da warten wir erstmal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abe, und wie sie sich im Preis verändert.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jow, könnt ich mir auch sehr sehr gut vorstellen, wenn ich das Pic hier so sehe...!


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und die Stella hat definitiv deutlich mehr "Kurbelpower".

_Welche_ Stella ist die Frage. Die Aspire basiert mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf irgendeiner Stella, vermutlich Stella FA... |kopfkrat#c, sowie die Fireblood auf einem neueren Stella Modell basiert und lediglich mit etwas weniger Kugellagern und anderem Design daherkommt.

Aber es ist natürlich möglich, daß die älteren Stella-Modelle nicht so viel Kurbelkraft hatten. #c

Der hohe Preis hängt aber m.M nach zum größten Teil mit dem Flaggschiff-Charakter zusammen -- was kleine Verbesserungen beinhaltet, die meist erst ein Jahr später in die anderen Modelle wandern (z.B ARC-Spule). Wer mit der Speerspitze der Technik fischen will soll sich das eben was kosten lassen. Außer ein paar Lagern mehr seh ich da eigentl. nicht die Riesen-Unterschiede, Wormshaft und Getriebeaufbau werden auch nicht ständig völlig neu erfunden.


----------



## robdasilva (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir gestern eine Penn Atlantis bestellt, wenn ich sie gefischt habe werd ich hier berrichten.
Bin schon total gespannt, denn laut Haendler, der sie schon probiert hat, soll sie super sein und auch teureren Rollen mithalten, aber solche Aussagen sind ja immer relativ.


----------



## robdasilva (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Doch Doch, die Atlantis kommt als Versuch auf eine andere Rute.|uhoh:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von schlechten Rollen! Ich bspw habe auf den Schwingen die "alten" Shimano Super Aero GT und den Pickern die Aero GT, also beides die mit der Kampfbremse, welche ich gerade bei dem feinen Fischen recht nützlich finde! Dachte da bei deinem vorhaben ehr so an dei Stradic RA oder Twinni mit Heck...!  Also nicht unbedingt "Billigzeug"...!


 
Erstal danke für deine Mühe, allerdings finde ich die beiden Rollen nicht.

Meintest Du die STRADIC 2500 GTM-RA oder die Stradc FB und STRADIC GTM RB dann noch zu guter letzt die STRADC FC?

Unter Twinni find ich nur Radzubehör|bigeyes


----------



## DRU (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fänds super, wenn wir hier beim Thema bleiben würden,..... es gibt ja noch PN´s........


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ab wieviel € darf man denn hier posten?
> 
> Uli


 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich sach mal, nicht unter 50, das ist ja schon bannig was. #6


 
#hHabe auf Seite 2 gefunden:m


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@DRU: Dann sag mal, wo bei dir High End anfängt!? Wohl erst bei ner Evergreen oder Van Staal oder wie!?  Oder doch schon bei der Red Arc!?  

Denke mal über ne Twinpower oder Stradic kann man hier schon mal plaudern, wenn grad net viel andres los is, auser irgendwelche Getriebe zerkaut werden. Vor allem, wenn jemand, dem gerade zu einer (würde schon high end sagen) neuen Rolle hier "verholfen" wurde und er jetzt eben so begeistert ist, dass er gleich noch eine für einen andren Zweck will...! 

@Magnumwerfer: Sorry, ich muss ehrlich zugeben, mit den neueren Heckgebremsten Shimanos hab ichs nimma so ganz. Meinte die Stradic RB. Aber auch deine Aspire gibt es ja als Heckgebremste mit Fightin Drag!  Evtl willst du ja bei der Aspire bleiben!? Und mit Twinni meinte ich die Twin Power, welche es ja auch als Rear Modell mit Kampfbremse gibt.

Wie gesagt, musst ja keine Heck nehmen, nur fand ich die Kampfbremsen auf meinen feinen Ruten mit den dünnen Schnürchen immer recht hilfreich und praktisch. Und diese extrem kräftigen Bremsen braucht man auf ner feinen Schwinge oder Picker bspw ja nicht zwingend. Und gerade, wenn dann am 14er Schnürchen auf der Picker mal ein 15Pfd Karpfen wütet fand ich es immer praktisch, wenn man in ner "brenzlichen Situation" doch immer mal noch schnell mit der Kampfbremse reagieren konnte...!


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich is aber auch ne Twinni, wie auch ne Stradic, wie auch ne Aspire, auch als rear noch ne "High-End-Spinrolle"...! 

Und ganz ehrlich, vllt weiß ja auch der ein oder andre hier mal noch was zu den genannten Heckbrems-Rollen, die hier noch nicht soo ausgiebig zerkaut wurden, wie die Frontgebremsten. Und diese Leute lesen bei PNs eben dann leider net mit...!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

On topic 

Wer braucht eine shimano Aspire 2500 Fa?

Die kostet ja im Doppelpack 399Teuro minus 5%

Das wäre 189,53 für jeden. 

Ich würde mich über einen Teilhaber freuen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein ab 250 Euro und vorne im Katalog steht noch was von kosteloser Schnurr ab einem Wert einer Rolle von 50 Euro


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde das eine richtig gute Idee mit den Doppelpackbestellungen, Zusammenlegen, und den (-)Rabatten.

Dann gibts da ab 1000 EUR -15%, was bei Zusammenlegung mehrerer Bestellungen auch schnell erreicht werden kann. 
Also ziemlich verlockende Möglichkeiten - und wer jetzt noch Geld dafür über hat, kann bestens shoppen! :m

Die Infinity steht auch immer noch mit 239 EUR in der Sonderliste.


Nebenbei bemerkt, zeigt das trefflich, dass auch mit unter 200 EUR locker solche Rollen noch gewinnbringend verkaufbar sind.


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs mir auch schon gedacht...! Nur bin ich mir grad net so ganz sicher, ob mir die 2500er net doch nen Tacken zu groß is...!? Die 1000er wäre mir eigentlich lieber...! Aber ich mach mal ne Probe, wenn die 2 neuen Rütchen hier dann eingetrudelt sind. Evtl is ja doch eine dabei, wo ne 2500er "noch geht"...!?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich finde das eine richtig gute Idee mit den Doppelpackbestellungen, Zusammenlegen, und den (-)Rabatten.
> 
> Dann gibts da ab 1000 EUR -15%, was bei Zusammenlegung mehrerer Bestellungen auch schnell erreicht werden kann.
> Also ziemlich verlockende Möglichkeiten - und wer jetzt noch Geld dafür über hat, kann bestens shoppen! :m
> ...


 
Dann mach doch mal ein Wunschlisten-thread auf:g

Welche Infinity meinst Du, die Q von DAIWA? Ich finde dort keine für 209.- 
EDIT sagt: War ein Tippfehler,meinte natürlich 239.-

EDIT sagt zum zweiten: Danke jerfreak, habe gefunden.


----------



## jerkfreak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Er schrieb ja auch 239.-€

Und dafür findest du sie im neuen auf Seite 73...!


----------



## henningcl (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich nehm dir eine ab fürn hunni.

So, und jetzt hör auf zu spammen.


grüsse


----------



## Khaane (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Für mich is aber auch ne Twinni, wie auch ne Stradic, wie auch ne Aspire, auch als rear noch ne "High-End-Spinrolle"...!



Alles tolle Rollen, aber keine der genannten Rollen ist annähernd High-End.

Das Wort High-End impliziert Referenzrollen, sei es nur in Teilbereichen, die o.g. Rollen sind weder innovativ noch setzen sie eine Referenz.

Die neue Stradic/TP CI4 gehören aber gewiss in den High-End Bereich .


----------



## Magnumwerfer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo steht das geschrieben, mit Verlaub das ist ja so ein Quatsch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Alles tolle Rollen, aber keine der genannten Rollen ist annähernd High-End.
> 
> Das Wort High-End impliziert Referenzrollen, sei es nur in Teilbereichen, die o.g. Rollen sind weder innovativ noch setzen sie eine Referenz.



Sehe ich auch so. High-End ist das was technisch in diesem Teilbereich geht. Ne Stradic oder TP ist ne nette Rolle, hat aber absolut nix innovatives (Ausser Zinkgetriebeteilen... ).

Wiki sagt: *State of the Art* nennt man den höchsten verfügbaren Entwicklungszustand einer bestimmten Technologie. Umgangssprachlich wird damit meist das höchstentwickelte verfügbare technische Gerät (z. B. Computer, Stereoanlage) seiner Klasse bezeichnet.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_Art


----------



## jerkfreak (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na gut, dann zerkau ma hier halt weiterhin nur Stellas, Branzinos, Evergreens, Van Staals usw...!

Geb mich ja geschlagen...! 

Nee, is scho klar, ich weiß scho, was ihr meint. Logisch haben diese ganzen Rear-Modelle nichts wirklich "high-endiges", seh ich scho ein...! Hat sich ja für Magnum scheinbar eh erledigt, so wie ich das sehe...!?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Jerkfreak, hat sich erledigt, habe gerade ein Doppelpack der ASPIRE 2500 bestellt. Danke noch mal für die Unterstützung hier im thread.


----------



## Khaane (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Leute,

suche ne neue Spinnrolle auf Dorsch, Größe sollte ne 4000er Shimano oder 3000er Daiwa sein, Gewicht unter 300gr.

Wichtig ist, sie sollte robust sein, gut laufen und nen guten Bügelumschlag haben - Optimal eine "sandfeste" Infinity Q. |supergri

Folgende Kandidaten habe ich mir ausgepickt:

- Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion
- Daiwa Fuego (Leichtbau?)
- Shimano Stella FD
- Shimano Fireblood (Leichtbau?)

--------------------------------------------

Irgendwie fallen mir im gehobenen Bereich kaum Rollen ein, die wirklich den Ansprüchen von Robustheit und geringem Gewicht gerecht werden.

Optimal wäre eine Stella SW, aber die fängt ja erst ab der 5000er Größe an. 
Die Branzino ist unter 500 € nicht zu kriegen und eigentlich über mein Budget.

Was hält ihr von der Daiwa Infinity Q-XP - Die scheint robust (Saltiga Getriebe) und mit 399 € noch im Rahmen zu sein - Läuft die besser als die Infinity-Q?

Was mich an der Rolle jedoch stört, ist die hässliche Klappkurbel - Weiss jemand was ne Alukurbel für die Q-XP kostet? 

Danke für eure Tipps #h


----------



## Hooked (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Khaane, 

wie siehts denn mit ner 2000er Taurus aus? :vik:


P.S. 
Der Tip ist von Dir, glaube ich...


----------



## Khaane (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann man evtl. nehmen, ich glaube aber die fällt extrem klein aus. (1000/2000er Größe)

Außerdem möchte ich schon einen großen Spulendurchmesser und ein kleines Gewicht


----------



## Slotti (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Was hält ihr von der Daiwa Infinity Q-XP - Die scheint robust (Saltiga Getriebe) und mit 399 € noch im Rahmen zu sein - Läuft die besser als die Infinity-Q?



eher nein, das Hyper Diggigear (auch Branzino) läuft etwas rauher als das normale Diggigear, soll aber nahezu unkaputtbar sein.

Ich würde die 4000er Fireblood wählen, habe die Rolle jetzt gute 10 Monate im Einsatz (gufieren , schleppen etc ) die Rolle hat überhaupt nicht nachgelassen , ganz im gegenteil die fühlt sich besser an als zu Anfang. War ein guter kauf würde ich jederzeit wieder machen.


----------



## Khaane (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Werde mir die Rollen mal Ende des Monats im Laden anschauen - Bei Shimano befürchte ich nicht genug Kurbelpower für die 4000er Größe. (begründet oder unbegründet)

Bei Daiwa wieder das Sandproblem, werde ich wohl mit Isotape fixen müssen.

Wie ist die Klappkurbel der Daiwas im Dauerbetrieb, taucht Spiel auf? Bzw. kann jemand etwas genaues zur Infinity Q-XP sagen.

Das Saltiga-Getriebe ist ja extra abgestützt, sollte also nochmal ne ganze Ecke stabiler sein.

Die Rolle sollte auch nach 1-2 Jahren harten Einsatz kein Spiel aufweisen - Ich hasse nichts anderes, als wenn man einer Rolle im Getriebe anmerkt, dass sie benutzt wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> suche ne neue Spinnrolle auf Dorsch, Größe sollte ne 4000er Shimano oder 3000er Daiwa sein, Gewicht unter 300gr.
> 
> Wichtig ist, sie sollte robust sein, gut laufen und nen guten Bügelumschlag haben - Optimal eine "sandfeste" Infinity Q. |supergri


Tja, da fällt mir eine ABU Cardinal 704/804 ein.  :q

Oder eben der kleine Kraftzwerg, die Ryobi Applause 4000, alles gut im Getriebe mit Gleitbahnen abgestützt. 
(auch in der Geschmacksnote Blue Arc 7400 u.a. erhältlich).

Sind zwar preislich keine High-Ender, aktuell sogar richtig günstig in diversen Sonderaktionen zu bekommen (der EVP war ja mal um 179 EUR), aber funktional schon sehr weit oben, sind genau genommen auch alles Kopien nach der besten bewährten Daiwa Technik.


----------



## DRU (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Daiwa Infinity/Certate Klappkurbeln sind erstaunlich gut. Bin da eigentlich überhaupt kein Fan von und war anfangs auch sehr sehr skeptisch.
Meine Infinity Q ist regelmäßig im Einsatz und die Kurbel wird immer an und abgeklappt. Der Klappmechanismus weist bisher keinerlei Verschleiss auf. Du hattest doch mal selber eine Q, ich finde man spürt recht schnell, dass es keine Klappkurbel ist, die man sonst so kennt.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wegen der Klappkurbel würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Das funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Selbst bei den Kopien einwandfrei! 

Im Boot hat die Klappkurbel den Supervorteil,
sich einfach mal eben beim Weglegen der Rute anklappen zu lassen und das Ablagemaß der ganzen Rutencombo beträchtlich zu senken. Und das verhakeln mit anderen daneben abgelegten Ruten.

So bekommt man viel streßfreier viel mehr Rutencombos mit! :q


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich benutze für alle Spinnruten Einzelfutterale von Dreamtackle/CMW und wenn man da die Kurbel nicht anklappen könnte, würde das Futteral nicht zugehen.

Also schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## Khaane (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> habe 2 Infinity Q und eine Certate im Einsatz ... da gibts bei keiner Spiel in der Klappkurbel. Muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich sie in all der Zeit kaum bis garnicht umgeklappt habe. Bleibt bei mir eigentlich immer aufgeklappt.
> 
> wahh? was is denn da wo extra abgestützt? #c



Die Klappkurbel der Infi ist ja schon relativ stabil, wäre nur ärgerlich wenn nach kurzer Zeit dort Spiel entsteht und dann für 80 € ne neue Kurbel fällig wird.

Kannst du einen Unterschied zwischen Certate und Infi-Q feststellen?

Hatte mal irgendwo ein Review der Saltiga gesehen und da war das Hauptritzel (Kurbelachse) zusätzlich durch ein ins Leere laufende Ritzel auf der Gegenseite gestützt - Finde aber dummerweise nicht mehr das Bild. |kopfkrat



AngelDet schrieb:


> Tja, da fällt mir eine ABU Cardinal 704/804 ein.  :q
> 
> Oder eben der kleine Kraftzwerg, die Ryobi Applause 4000, alles gut im Getriebe mit Gleitbahnen abgestützt.
> (auch in der Geschmacksnote Blue Arc 7400 u.a. erhältlich).
> ...



Alles gute Rollen, die 704 fische ich ja aktuell und bin hoch zufrieden. Läuft noch wie am ersten Tag, bzw. durch Fettung noch besser.
Nach ner Zeit steigen bloss die Ansprüche und zwischen ner Infi-Q und ner Cardinal bzw. Applause liegen schon einige Leistungsklassen. 

Inwieweit unterscheidet sich die Stella FD von der SW? Hat die SW ein spezielles Getriebe?

Bzw. hat die Stella FD ein anderes Getriebe als die Fireblood?

Bei der Fireblood fehlt ja wieder die neue Spulenkante.  
Passt da auch eine TP-FC Spule rauf? Oder hat die Fireblood schon das doppelte Bremssystem?


----------



## singer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich gibt es die SW Modelle in größe 4000 in Fernost. Sowohl bei Stella als auch TP. 
Die Stella hat als einzige Rolle das HD Getriebe. Fireblood das normale CF.
Das SW und FD Getriebe ist das selbe, nur steht bei SW noch der Zusatz SW. Laut eine Nipponer weil es noch besser abgedichtet ist. 
Bei Shimano sind die 4000 und die 5000 eine größe. Nur Spule mit Rotor sind unterschiedlich groß. Teilweise auch der Body. Das Innenleben ist es nicht.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Khaane,

mein Kumpel war die tage mit ´ner 2500er Stella oben an der Ostsee. Einen Tag sogar vom Kutter und der war mit der Rolle hochzufrieden. Auch von der "Kurbelpower". Da scheinen doch größere Unterschieder zur Aspire zu sein. Was für ein getriebe die Fireblood hat kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen. 
Daher schätze ich mal das du mit einer 4000er Stella locker klar kommen würdest.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Hooked (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

wenn Stella SW über Deinem Budget liegt, dann wäre die TP-SW (4000) evtl. was für Dich ?

Ist aber leider auch zu schwer. 345g.


Oder die FD, wenn es denn so leicht sein muss. Infinity zukleben geht auch.

Ist nicht so einfach. 

Wie ist denn so das Ø-Gewicht bei Deinen Fischen? 

P.S. Eigentlich müsstest Du selber bestens wissen was gut zu Deiner Angelart passt. 
Ist aber wie erwähnt, nicht so einfach.#6 
Ich könnte mich auch nur schwer entscheiden. Wie immer, hehe...


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Güte, eine Stella zum schnöden Dorschangeln. Ihr müßt es ja dicke haben. für so eine Hauruckangelei nimmt man eine Penn oder sowatt.


----------



## Khaane (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, eine Stella zum schnöden Dorschangeln. Ihr müßt es ja dicke haben. für so eine Hauruckangelei nimmt man eine Penn oder sowatt.



Deshalb ja die 300 gr. Grenze, die kann man sogar fürs "schnöde" Mefoangeln nutzen 

Die Stella SW gibt es in Kaki nur als 5000er, leider mit knapp 400gr. zu schwer - Die 4000er FD sieht etwas langweilig aus.

Die Twin Power SW fällt absolut raus, für 400 € ein Hybridgehäuse? (wiegt auch zuviel) |rolleyes

Favoriten sind wohl entweder eine Infinity Q-XP oder Zaion.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel

naja, wir rucken ja die kleinen Dörschchen nicht hoch sondern drillen sie bis zum letzten aus, oder steht irgendwo geschrieben das man Rollen Ü300 nur zum MeFo-Angeln nutzen darf ? Außerdem, wenn man´s sich leisten kan ...... 

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sacht mal, was ist denn hier los?
Heimliche Lottogewinner oder sowas, die unbedingt Geld in Lustartikel umsetzen müssen?
Frust mit dem gewichtigen "Eheweib" Taurus?
Eure bewährten robusten Schätzchen reichen wohl nicht mehr für's Verlangen ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Laßt es krachen, Jungs #6


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@det

hab ja nicht geschrieben das ich die Stella fische  ABer immerhin habe ich mir schon eine Aspire gegönnt.
Und nun ja, für solche Rollen brauch man ja nun auch kein Lottogewinn, so viel Geld ist es ja nun auch nicht.
Und manchmal muß man sich eben selbst belohnen, für den ganzen STress am Tag.

Grüße


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> naja, wir rucken ja die kleinen Dörschchen nicht hoch sondern drillen sie bis zum letzten aus, oder steht irgendwo geschrieben das man Rollen Ü300 nur zum MeFo-Angeln nutzen darf ? Außerdem, wenn man´s sich leisten kan ......



Hast ja recht, jeder darf das ja so machen wie er will. Da das hier ein Diskussionsforum ist würde ich höflichst um die Erlaubnis bitten ein vielleicht zwei Argumentchen zu bringen, die der Verwendung von Stella beim Dorsche zocken entgegenstehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es erwünschtist, ansonsten verbleibe ich schweigend.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin nun wieder von Rügen zurück und bin überzeugt von der ASPIRE 4000 und 2500, es sind super Rollen, kein Schnurdrall, super Weitwurf, der Bügel schnappt wie einen Mausefalle zu,die Bremse ist perfekt und das Kurbelgeräusch past auch. #6Was will man mehr?


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, jeder darf das ja so machen wie er will. Da das hier ein Diskussionsforum ist würde ich höflichst um die Erlaubnis bitten ein vielleicht zwei Argumentchen zu bringen, die der Verwendung von Stella beim Dorsche zocken entgegenstehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es erwünschtist, ansonsten verbleibe ich schweigend.



Jede Meinung ist willkommen - Ne Stella ist zwar etwas "Perlen vor die Säue" aber egal.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Jede Meinung ist willkommen - Ne Stella ist zwar etwas "Perlen vor die Säue" aber egal.



Beim Dorschangeln vom Kleinboot ist die mechanische Belastung nicht besonders hoch, denn man angelt mit vergleichsweise geringen Ködergewichten und in geringen Tiefen. Zudem braucht man auch keine besonderes gute Schnurverlegung da man keine nenneswerten Weiten wirft und die Schnur in der Regel um die 7,5-10kg liegt. Aber die Randbelastungen sind ungleich höher als bei anderen Angelarten. Gischt, Salzwasser, aber auch Wasser welches im Boot steht und leicht mal an die Rute schwappt sind Gift für jede Rolle. Zudem hast du ja mal selbst gesehen, was mit einer teuren Rolle passiert, wenn sie in einem unbedachtem Moment in Berührung mit Sand und brechenden Rollen kommt. Eine Stella verträgt sowas nicht schlechter als andere Rollen, aber leider auch nicht besser. Ich hätte bei einer Stella immer ein schlechtes Gefühl, dass da Sand reinkommt oder sie mal herzhaft bei einer guten Welle quer durchs Boot fliegt. Ich selber verwende für einen solch groben Umgang eher preisgünstige "grobe" Rollen und hochpreisige dagegen in Angelarten bei denen sie ihre Stärken auch ausspielen, nämlich beim Spinnfischen. Selbstverständlich kann man mit einer Stella beim Dörscheln viel Freude haben, aber man kann auch großen Kummer erleben. Ein toller Kompromiß ist da die von Welsfaenger angesprochene Aspire - für mich die eigentliche Twinpower. Beim Gewicht der Aspire würde ich als Lighttacklefan auf eine sehr gut ausbalancierte Rute achten, deren Schwerpunkt mit Rolle ungefähr im Mittelpunkt der Spule liegt. Das führt bei Shimanorollen dazu, dass die Kombo ca. am Rollenfuß ihren Schwerpunkt hat und sich leicht nach oben und unten Kippen läßt ohne das man Kraft aufwenden muß, sodass das subjektive Empfinden die Kombo deutlich leichter erscheinen läßt.


----------



## Hooked (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
@Sundvogel
ich habe Ihm ja auch "seine" Taurus vorgeschlagen, als 2000er. Aber er wollte nicht.

Unter 300g kamen mir nur diese in den Sinn. Schließlich sind wir hier doch High-End, oder? |rolleyes

Die kleine Slammer wäre ja auch was, aber ich dachte mir, Khaane möchte sowas nicht. 
Alleine wegen der Schnurverlegung etc. und des Topics.

Die Aspire wäre wohl mom. P/L Sieger.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Die kleine Slammer wäre ja auch was, ....



Jupp, genau für sowas habe ich zwei 260er Slammer. Fürs Kanu zum schleppen, Platten angeln etc. Ob ich da jetzt 30m werfe oder 40 finde ich egal, die Schnurverlegung ist auch wumpe und wenn da mal ein Wattwurm draufliegt freue ich mich. Da ginge auch eine Taurus.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> und wenn da mal ein Wattwurm draufliegt freue ich mich. Da ginge auch eine Taurus.:q


Ich lag grad unter'm Tisch, nachdem ich noch versucht hab mich in der Tischkante festzubeissen ... :q :q :q

Meinst Du nicht, dass die Vorstellung den Slammer oder Taurus Fans doch irgendwie weh tun könnte?


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das täte mir natürlich leid. Meine Aussage bezog sich auch mehr auf die Verlegung und weniger auf den Wattwurm.

Übrigens gibt es die 5000er Stella SW in Kaki für 420 Ocken. Da würde ich zuschlagen, wenn ich müßte...


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit den Belastungen bzgl. Sand, Wasser und Dreck stimmt schon und gerade ne die Hochpreisrollen würden stark im Wiederverkaufswert einbüßen, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man sich extrem ärgert, wenn ne Stella/Branzino etc. an der Bordwand entlang schrammt.

Von den Eckdaten ist die Aspire interessant, leider mit 345 gr. als 4000er zu schwer, da sie nicht nur auf Dorsch zum Einsatz kommen soll, sondern auch mal auf Hecht, Horni, Mefo, Forelle etc - Also die ganze Palette des Spinnfischens.

Deshalb auch mein Limit von 300 gr. - Die Infinity Q war für meine Zwecke schon ideal, außer dass sie nur knapp 15 Minuten gut lief. 

Das Problem mit der Washable-Konstruktion würde ich mit Dichtmasse oder Klebeband fixen.

Folgende Kandidaten stünden dann noch zur Auswahl:

- Infinity Q 3000
- Infinity Q Zaion 3000
- Daiwa Fuego 3000
- Tica Taurus 2000

Benutzt jemand ne 2000er Taurus und kann genaueres zur Eignung für den Einsatzzweck sagen, bzw. ein Vergleichsfoto mit der 3000er Taurus?
Die 3000er Taurus fällt ja schon relativ klein in Bezug auf das Gewicht aus, da bin ich bei der 2000er sehr skeptisch, ob sie nicht tatsächlich eine 2000er Shimano-Größe mit dem Gewicht ener 3000er Shimano ist.

Leider findet man die Taurus ja nirgendswo und kann vergleichen.

Wie schaut es mit der Fuego aus, die kommt ja sogar mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule daher, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rolle?



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das täte mir natürlich leid. Meine Aussage bezog sich auch mehr auf die Verlegung und weniger auf den Wattwurm.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es die 5000er Stella SW in Kaki für 420 Ocken. Da würde ich zuschlagen, wenn ich müßte...




Möchte mir das gute Stück am Monatsende mal genauer anschauen, gäbe es die SW als 4000er für den Preis, wäre die Wahl schon lange gefallen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die 3000er Taurus fällt ja schon relativ klein in Bezug auf das Gewicht aus, da bin ich bei der 2000er sehr skeptisch, ob sie nicht tatsächlich eine 2000er Shimano-Größe mit dem Gewicht ener 3000er Shimano ist.



Das wäre ja nun nicht so dramatisch, da es 2000er Shimanos nicht gibt und die 3000er genauso groß und schwer sind wie die 2500er.

Deine Frage beantwortet sich doch selbst...

Die Zaion soll salzwasserfest sein, zumindest hat sie ein anderes SLR als die alte Infinity. Allerdings werden die Infinitys recht flott kratzig im Getriebe, wenn die Beschichtung sich gelöst hat. Das  spräche für eine Fireblood oder für einen Import z.B. TP MG 09 4000. Die Shimanos werden vom Lauf ja eher besser, die Daiwa ziemlich schnell deutlich schlechter. Oder du nimmst gleich eine Branze. Du solltest bedenken, das du eigentlich mehrere Ersatzspulen brauchst, denn du willst ja nicht mit der gleichen Schnur auf Horni und Dorsch fischen. Eine E-Spule kostet dich in diesem Hochpreisbereich ca. 70-100 Euro, dafür bekommt man schon eine Ryobi zum Horni angeln.



Khaane schrieb:


> Möchte mir das gute Stück am Monatsende mal genauer anschauen, gäbe es die SW als 4000er für den Preis, wäre die Wahl schon lange gefallen.



Bei Shimano ist normalerweise die 5000er ein 4000er Body mit 5000er Spule, wobei ich sagen muß, dass ich das für die SWs nicht genau weiß.


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 4000er TP-MG wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wie würdest du sie im Vergleich zur Fireblood einstufen?

Die kommen wahrscheinlich ohne E-Spule daher, oder?
Wenn ja, dann passt da evtl. ne E-Spule einer günstigeren Rolle drauf? 
Welchen Shop kannst du für die TP-MG empfehlen? 

Fragen über Fragen. |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die 4000er TP-MG wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wie würdest du sie im Vergleich zur Fireblood einstufen?
> 
> Gleichwertig. Bombenrolle. Allerdings kostet die FB im Abverkauf weniger.
> 
> ...



Wichtig finde ich bei Importen immer, das man sich fragt, ob man sich die fehlende Garantie leisten kann. Das ist jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man beim Kuttern seine Japanrolle leicht zerlegt, dann muß sie zum Service nach Japan. Das funktioniert, aber ist natürlich teuer.


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich bei Importen immer, das man sich fragt, ob man sich die fehlende Garantie leisten kann. Das ist jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man beim Kuttern seine Japanrolle leicht zerlegt, dann muß sie zum Service nach Japan. Das funktioniert, aber ist natürlich teuer.



Wie schaut es mit der E-Teile Versorgung aus?
Schicken die Japaner E-Teile raus oder ist nur Service möglich?

Wie schaut es mit Verschleissteilen, wie dem SLR aus, das ist wohl kein Problem?

Die Reparatur  übernimmt man selbst - Die Japaner haben auch nur 2 Hände und 1 Kopf.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jungs, jungs, jungs. Was ist mit euch los ?

Wer schreibt hier was von Taurus oder Stella. Hab doch nur geschrieben das Kumpel mit seiner 2500er Stella vom Kutter aus auf Dorsch geangelt hat und von der Power sehr zufrieden war. Deswegen hatte ich Khaane evtl. eine Stella ans Herz gelegt. Klein, leicht un genug Power. Ob das nun Perlen vor die Säue werfen ist oder nicht ist doch erstmal egal. Wer weiß ob eine Stella bei manchen Anglern nicht sowieso Perlen vor die Säue werfen währe.

Schönen abend noch.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der E-Teile Versorgung aus?
> Schicken die Japaner E-Teile raus oder ist nur Service möglich?
> 
> Das weiß ich nicht. Da mußt du mal WWE fragen, der hat mal eine JP TP auf ziemlich absurde Weise geschrottet, allerdings nicht beim Angeln.
> ...



Mit Selbstreparatur wäre ich sehr zurückhaltend. Der Typ der meine Sephia gekauft hat, der hat sie zerlegt und nicht wieder zum Laufen bekommen. Die Dinger sind eben etwas komplexer. Dazu kommt, dass der Wiederverkaufswert der normalen Stellas bisher recht hoch war - es ist eben auch ein Prestigeobjekt, dass das bei den Exokten zumal wenn sie TP heißen nicht so sein muß, schon garnicht bei einer Rolle die mächtig Salzwasser gesehen hat.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> jungs, jungs, jungs. Was ist mit euch los ?
> 
> Wer schreibt hier was von Taurus oder Stella. Hab doch nur geschrieben das Kumpel mit seiner 2500er Stella vom Kutter aus auf Dorsch geangelt hat und von der Power sehr zufrieden war. Deswegen hatte ich Khaane evtl. eine Stella ans Herz gelegt. Klein, leicht un genug Power. Ob das nun Perlen vor die Säue werfen ist oder nicht ist doch erstmal egal. Wer weiß ob eine Stella bei manchen Anglern nicht sowieso Perlen vor die Säue werfen währe.
> 
> ...



Äh Thomas? Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass wir uns hier nicht ziemlich sachlich unterhalten.


----------



## Khaane (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Wartung sollte kein Problem sein, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 

Hat die Fireblood ebenfalls das Bremssystem der Stella? Ansonsten ist die fehlende AR-C Spule natürlich auch ärgerlich.

Die TP-MG käme inkl. Zoll und MwSt. auf ca. 386 €.
Die Stella im Ausverkauf häufiger mal für 399 €.

- Fireblood: 290 €
- TP-MG: 386 € (fehlende Garantie)
- Stella FD 399 € 

In Bezug auf den Wiederverkaufswert ist die Stella deutlich im Vorteil zur TP-MG.
Letztlich eine sehr schwierige Wahl.

Ich werde mir wohl auch die Twinpower FC anschauen, evtl. läuft die tatsächlich so gut, dass kein signifikanter Unterschied zur Fireblood oder Stella besteht, da würde man natürlich deutlich sparen.

Hat jemand evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit neuen Shimano Rarenium gesammelt?


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry sundvogel, wurde wohl was falsch verstanden.

Wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen Tag.


----------



## Hooked (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, die 5000er Stella SW wiegt noch 50g mehr als die 4000er. 

Aber bei dem Preis würde ich als Küstenangler zuschlagen. Die neuere SW soll doch auch in einigen Bereichen deutlich besser als die Saltiga sein. Von wegen optimale Schnurfreigabe, bei voll zugeknallter Bremse, unter voller Last etc..

Da war doch mal son Link von Dir, Khaane. Oder?
Reviews von Allen Hawk oder wie der hieß. Der hat die doch auch recht gut bewertet.

Ich würde sagen, SW für Dorsche und Abu70x (oder Fireblööd) für Hornies. :m

P.S. So abwegig ist das übrigens garnicht. Sundvogel hats geschrieben. Du musst an die Garantie in Germany denken! ->KaKi


----------



## Khaane (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte ich die Tica Taurus noch nicht, so wäre die 5000er SW sicher eine gute Wahl - Aber die 400gr. Klasse ist mit der Taurus schon besetzt. (wird auch nicht häufig genutzt)

Ich fische überwiegend mit der 25er Stradic und der 704LX, deshalb soll eine High-Ender diese beiden ersetzen/ergänzen.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich mal etwas gestöbert und folgende Rolle sind relativ günstig zu kriegen:

- Tica Taurus 2000 
- Daiwa Fuego
- Daiwa Team Advantage
- Okuma Vsystems 

Kann irgendjemand etwas genaues zu den oben genannten Rollen sagen? Sind zwar nicht mehr High-End, aber evtl. eine sinnvolle Alternative.

Gerade die Team Daiwa Advantage scheint recht interessant zu sein.


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war es diese Okuma, die ich Anfangs in der engeren Wahl als Spinrolle fürs Wallifischen hatte. Hatte eine saumäßig kräftige Bremse! Des war des, was mir damals am meisten an der guten ins Auge gestochen is...!


----------



## Khaane (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, war es diese Okuma, die ich Anfangs in der engeren Wahl als Spinrolle fürs Wallifischen hatte. Hatte eine saumäßig kräftige Bremse! Des war des, was mir damals am meisten an der guten ins Auge gestochen is...!



Die VS hat ja ein doppeltes Bremssystem, deshalb wohl auch die Power.

Wie war der Lauf der Rolle im Vergleich zu besseren Shimanos oder Daiwas - Kugellager hat sie reichlich.|rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der E-Teile Versorgung aus?
> Schicken die Japaner E-Teile raus oder ist nur Service möglich?



Jop machen sie. Ich hab vor kurzem 3 Schrauben bestellt. Kostenpunkt: 3.55 Euro (incl. Versand)


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hehe, muss ich jetzt ehrlich zugeben, für mich war der Lauf damals überragend. War aber wie gesagt schon vor einiger Zeit (als die Rolle damals grad rauskam). Und damals hatte ich noch einen andren Job und daher nicht die finanziellen Mittel für High-Ender. Meine "beste" Rolle damals war eine Stradic F, wenn du weist, was ich damit sagen will...!? Den direkten Vergleich zu vielen andren hatte ich somit nicht...!


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zur Vsystem kann ich direkt zwar nix sagen aber dafür zu der nahezu baugleichen Salina.

Sie sitzt auf einer Team Wallerspin von Sportex und wurde jetzt ein Jahr lang regelmäßig gefordert.
Hauptaugenmerk lag dabei auf Bremse und Stabilität. Das Excentergetriebe im Alugehäuse ist wirklich für Belastung ausgelegt. Nach einigen Drills sowie ständigen Führen von Ködern bis max 150g, weist sie noch keinerlei Schwächen auf. Der Lauf ist noch genauso weich wie zu Anfang.
Die Bremse ist aber der Wahnsinn. Die Scheiben liegen nicht im Kopf der Spule, sondern darunter. Hier ist entspricht der Durchmesser dem der Spule, was natürlich viel größer ist.

Aufgrund dieser Aspekte, hab ich mich beim Kauf im letzten Moment doch noch gegen eine TP entschieden und ne Menge Geld gespart.


----------



## Khaane (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hin und her, habe mir jetzt testweise mal die Okuma Vsystem VS-30 bestellt.

Viel erwarte ich nicht von der Rolle, aber sie wird sicher ein gutes Review abgeben und bei 81 € inkl. Versand kann man nichts falsch machen. :q

Zur Not kann man sich bei Kaki immernoch nach ner High-End umschauen.

Es gibt jetzt sogar ne Salina II - Mit 92 € garnicht mal sooo teuer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Okuma-SALINA-II-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5883e8837a


----------



## Hai2 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich lese hier immer mal ein bisschen mit und es ist wirklich unterhaltsam. Naja als ich dann vorhin zufällig auf folgende Galerie gestossen bin, hab ich gedacht ich teil mal mit euch. Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch das mir nicht geläufige Gekrakel entziffern und mal rausfinden, wer diese Rollen vertreibt...einige sehen doch ganz nett aus. http://www.studio-oceanmark.com/products/gallery/index.html


----------



## Khaane (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Scheint ein Hersteller von Custom-Bauteilen für Shimano und Daiwa Rollen zu sein, die abgebildeten Rollen sind Serienmodelle gepimpt mit Custom Kurbeln, Spulen, Kappen etc. 

Sehr chic - Zu einem stolzen Preis.

Mein Favorit:







Quelle : http://www.studio-oceanmark.com/products/gallery/img/photo_diwa09.jpg


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

High-End-Waschmaschinentrommel?

|supergri


----------



## smith1337 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hin und her, habe mir jetzt testweise mal die Okuma Vsystem VS-30 bestellt.
> 
> Viel erwarte ich nicht von der Rolle, aber sie wird sicher ein gutes Review abgeben und bei 81 € inkl. Versand kann man nichts falsch machen. :q
> 
> ...



naja, ich lese seit ein paar tagen gespannt mit, als der satz fiel "4000er stella zum dorschangeln" :g
muß ehrlich sagen genau sowas habe ich erwartet und sag ganz einfach mal nix dazu...

zur okuma kann ich nur sagen, hatte sie auch im auge und in der hand...wollte sie jedoch zum mefo-fischen haben und ggf. die variante aus den usa ordern. schien mir eine sehr solide rolle zu sein, wenn auch gleich etwas schwer (wollte mich gewichtstechnisch verbessern...wer will das nicht ;+ |rolleyes)... denke zum dorschangeln ist sie ideal, wenn man eine kleine handliche rolle sucht, die auch belastung ab kann (siehe tarpoon-angeln mit cyrill/cyrell/ihr wißt schon)


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

noch mal zum Punkt Stella und Dorsch,

als wir ende Mai in Großenbrode waren, hatten zwei Jungs auf´n Nachbarboot beide ´ne Stella. Also was ist dabei, OK schon ein bißchen overdresses aber, hey, was solls. Wenn ich die Rolle danach gut abspüle ist doch alles i.O. und Spaß macht das ganze auch.
Wenn man danach gehen würde, dürfte eine Ü300 Rolle garnicht aus der Vitrine rauskommen.
Weil für fast jede Angelart kommt man auch mit einer 100-200 € Rolle eigentlich genauso gut klar. Aufgrund einer 500,- € Rolle fange ich auch nix mehr, macht aber evtl. mehr Spaß. Wirklich große Funktionsunterschiede hat man ab einen gewissen Level nicht mehr.


----------



## smith1337 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

alles gar kein problem...wobei ich es auch so sehe, das ´ne stella zum dorsch(pumpen) etwas dekadent ist... aber wenn ich sowas "ankündige" und unbedingt unter 300gr bleiben möchte, koste es was es wolle...dann auch durchziehen und machen und nicht ´ne okuma kaufen  (wie gesagt, finde die rolle selber gut)...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

für mich ist es ganz klar die Daiwa TD-Ito:
Sieht spitze aus, und kann je nach Wunsch noch verändert werden.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...-ito&hl=de&rlz=1T4ADBF_deDE334DE348&sa=N&um=1


Aber wenn ich wirklich genug Geld hätte mir eine so teure Rolle zu kaufen, würde ich mir ganz ehrlich eher eine Shimano Stella, Daiwa Morethan Branzino oder Infinity Q 3000 Zaion kaufen.  

Was ich vorallem bei den Rollen mag ist, dass sie so extrem leicht laufen, die "Ehre" Stella und die Infinity zu kurbeln hatte ich schon.:l


----------



## Khaane (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



smith1337 schrieb:


> alles gar kein problem...wobei ich es auch so sehe, das ´ne stella zum dorsch(pumpen) etwas dekadent ist... aber wenn ich sowas "ankündige" und unbedingt unter 300gr bleiben möchte, koste es was es wolle...dann auch durchziehen und machen und nicht ´ne okuma kaufen  (wie gesagt, finde die rolle selber gut)...



Die Okuma ist ja mehr oder weniger nur ein "Schnäppchenkauf" - Wer kennt es nicht, man stöbert im I-Net und sieht ein Schnäppchen und schlägt zu, nur weil es billig ist. |supergri

Letztlich ist die Okuma nur eine Unze schwerer als das Limit - Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. 

Hat die Okuma eigentlich ne Schraubkurbel und wie ist das Größenverhältnis? VS-30 = 3000er Shimano oder 3000er Daiwa?


----------



## smith1337 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kenne ich...hab mir kürzlich erst ´ne fireblood gegönnt :l

zur vsystem: ich empfand die spule eher als lang mit geringem durchmesser...machte einen soliden eindruck. glaube sie hatte ´ne schraubkurbel

so, muß mich beeilen und noch ´n bischen angeln :g


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

aber wir reden ja nicht vur vom Dorsche pumpen, mit richtig feinem Gerät pumpt man nicht sondern drillt eher.
Aber binmal gespannt auf das Review zur Okuma VS. Hatte vor einiger Zeit die Rolle auch schon mal in die engere Wahl gezogen.

Grüße


----------



## Khaane (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> aber wir reden ja nicht vur vom Dorsche pumpen, mit richtig feinem Gerät pumpt man nicht sondern drillt eher.
> Aber binmal gespannt auf das Review zur Okuma VS. Hatte vor einiger Zeit die Rolle auch schon mal in die engere Wahl gezogen.
> 
> Grüße



Bei mir ist es eher das Gegenteil - Der Dorsch wird so schnell es geht hochgepumpt, weil wenn du anfängst nen Dorsch zu drillen, schlitzt er dir sehr häufig aus.
(Bremse so justieren, dass er beim Hochpumpen maximal 5-10 cm Schnur zieht)

Wobei alles was unter 90 cm ist, kriegt man problemlos mit ner Shimano H-Rute und ner stabilen Rolle hochgepumpt.

Viel Schnur zieht son Dorsch sowieso nicht, man muss nur aufpassen die Bremse nicht ganz zuzuknallen, sonst kann es passieren, dass dir ein größerer Bursche dir die Rute schrottet.

Wenn du natürlich mit ner 30gr. Spinne unterwegs bist, dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als zu drillen, wobei man schon Schwierigkeiten beim Hochpumpen des "nassen Sacks" kriegen wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> aber wir reden ja nicht vur vom Dorsche pumpen, mit richtig feinem Gerät pumpt man nicht sondern drillt eher.



Dorsche drillen? Womöglich noch vom Kutter?


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mensch Khaane, wo bleibt denn da der Spaß ? Ich finde auch, das man beim zu extremen hochpumpen eher mal einen Fisch schlitzt als wenn man ihn mit einem guten Druck drillt.
Aber da macht eben jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Heute haben wir eine Wochenendtour vom 18-20.5.2010 auf dem Störtebecker gebucht. Dasist mal wieder Hochseeangeln de Luxe. Neben Kleinbootfischen so ziemlich das beste was man dort oben machen kann.
Zur Info:
www.reederei-neumann.de

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel,
sorry, aber vom kleinboot drille ich die Dorsche schon, obwohl wo ist genau die Grenze zwischen Drillen und Pumpen. Jedenfalls ist meine Bremse nicht kpl. dicht und ich pumpe den Fisch nicht wie ein Beserker hoch. Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß.
Auf einen Kutter gehe ich nur im äußersten Notfall, weil´s mir dort einfach kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Khaane (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube man meint wohl das ein und dasselbe - Da der Dorsch eh nicht sonderlich viel Schnur nimmmt, beschränkt sich das Drillen wohl aufs Gegenhalten und dem anschließenden Hochpumpen.

Wie ein Berserker sollte man den Fisch natürlich nicht hochpumpen, da alleine durch das Gewicht des Fisches der Haken ausschlitzt, man sollte aber den Fisch zügig einholen, bevor er sich im Kraut versteckt. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dorsche drillen? Womöglich noch vom Kutter?



Wieso machst du das nicht auch?

Gerade auf dem Kutter hat man allerlei wertvolles Beifang, wenn man den Fisch ordentlich Leine gibt - Insbesondere beim Makrelenangeln sollte man ordentlich Schnur geben um noch ein paar Bonusvorfächer einzusammeln.
(Man sollte aber einen langen Atem für das anschließende Kielholen haben )


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Interessant. Ich fische immer genauso wie auf Zander mit fast komplett geschlossener Bremse. Erstens muß der Fisch flott hoch und zweitens soll der Anschlag ja auch voll durchkommen. Gerade beim Gummifischen ist eine dichte Bremse Pflicht. Bei 2500er Rollen, können die Fische dann ja trotzdem noch locker Schnur nehmen. Auf dem Kutter geht sowas garnicht, da würden meine Nebenleute durchdrehen, wenn ich jedesmal einen Fisch kreuz und quer unter dem Boot rumflitzen lasse.


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so locker darf die Bremse natürlich nicht sein das der Anschlag nciht durchkommt, jedoch schlage ich dann wahrscheinlich ein wenig "sanfter" an. Ich würde meine Bremskraft auf ungefähr 70-75% dicht beschreiben. Das reicht das beim Anschlag die Bremse sich nciht bewegt und der Fisch im Zweifelsfall unter einem ordentlichen Druck noch Schnur nehmen kann. Manchmal verändere ich im Drill aber auch mehrfach die Bremskraft, wobei ich das beim Dorsch eher äußerst selten mache.
Aber mal so zum Spaß, dann dürfte dir die Bremse ja eigentlich völlig egal sein, wenn sie eh fast zu ist.

aber was schreiben wir hier eigentlcih, ist ja völlig Off-Topic.
Also wieder zurück zum Thema.

Sag mal Khaane, wann können wir denn mit dem Review zur VS rechnen ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich frage jetzt trotzdem nochmal nach,...

Du fischt 2500er mit 70% Arbeitsbremsleistung und beim Anschlag rutscht die Bremse nicht durch? Dann schlägst du sehr sanft an.

Der Review zur Okuma ist auch reichlich Offtopic.


----------



## Khaane (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Sag mal Khaane, wann können wir denn mit dem Review zur VS rechnen ?




Rolle ist heute per EMS rausgegangen, bei etwas Glück schon nächstes Wochenende. 

Bin relativ gespannt auf die Rolle - Wobei die Quantum Tour Edition auch von vielen als "Top-Rolle" bewertet wurde und sich im Nachhinein als Ente herausstellte.


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel

bitte immer die Beiträge richtig durchlesen. Nicht ich sondern mein Bekannter fischt mit ´ner 2500er Stella. Ich habe mir NUR eine 2500er Aspire zugelegt, und die Rolle wird definitiv nicht für sowas verwendet, da sie einfach nicht genug Power hat.


Das letzte mal habe ich mit ´ner Sorön STX40 gefischt, und damit klappt das sehr gut. kann mich auf jeden Fall nicht über großartige Fehlbisse beschweren. Aber da hat wohl jeder mit Sicherheit sein ganz eigenes Feeling bzw. seine ganz eingene Angeltechnik.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> mein Kumpel war die tage mit ´ner 2500er Stella oben an der Ostsee. Einen Tag sogar vom Kutter und der war mit der Rolle hochzufrieden. Auch von der "Kurbelpower".
> 
> Daher schätze ich mal das du mit einer 4000er Stella locker klar kommen würdest.



Sorry, dann hatte ich dieses Posting falsch verstanden. Mir schien es so, als wenn du aus den Erfahrungen deines Kumpels abgeleitet hättest, dass man eine 2500er Stella bedenkenlos vom Kutter fischen kann. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann paßt das ja.


----------



## singer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für die die es nicht erwarten können, bei Tackletour.com gibt es ein review zur VSystem.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über eine Shimano ASPIRE durfte man hier nicht posten, ja Dorsche sind wohl doch interessanter #q


----------



## DRU (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klar kann man sich hier über die Aspire unterhalten. In vielen Punkten ist die Gute ja auch ein echter Highender nur eben nicht im Gewicht


----------



## Dirty Old Man (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

petri alle,

ich bin seid heute stolzer besitzer einer shimano fireblood 4000 fa. habe sie blind im angebot gekauft. nochmal 200,- mehr für ne stella war mir dann doch zuviel. ich muss ja sagen was für eine poserrolle:g die lackierung würde jedem golftuner die tränen in die augen treiben. 

ich hätte mal 2 fragen ( und später bestimmt noch mehr^^) an bestitzer solcher rollen.

1. ist unter dem line clip ist noch ein schutzplättchen das entfernt werden muss oder muss das so sein? der kunststoff sieht aus wie der, der am gelenk zur kurbel war. 

2. meine kurbel hat am gelenk, da wo der kurbelhebel und die stahlachse zusammen kommen, ziemlich spiel. ein luftspalt an dem man gegen das licht gehaten, durchsehen kann. es klappert richtig. habt ihr das problem auch gehabt. hat vielleicht schon jemand eine bestell nummer für die richtigen silikonscheiben? (war schon die 3. frage, wa?:q)

grüsse aus dem verregneten bärlin
marco


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fotografiere das doch mal.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab ich schon versucht. 

schwarzer adler auf schwarzem grund^^

ich muss morgen bei tageslicht nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> 1. ist unter dem line clip ist noch ein schutzplättchen das entfernt werden muss oder muss das so sein? der kunststoff sieht aus wie der, der am gelenk zur kurbel war.


Das muss so, nichts wegreissen.
Das "Schutzplättchen" schützt die Schnur nach unten hin bzw. verbessert den Halt, zwischen dem Lineclip und diesem Schutzplättchen das Ende einklemmen.



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> 2. meine kurbel hat am gelenk, da wo der kurbelhebel und die stahlachse zusammen kommen, ziemlich spiel. ein luftspalt an dem man gegen das licht gehaten, durchsehen kann. es klappert richtig.


Frag ich mich nur: hast Du die Kurbel richtig fest gekurbelt, da ist manchmal auf dem letzten Gewindegang etwas stocken, richtig festdrehen mit Kraft und Gefühl. (aber nicht abdrehen :q)


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Dirty Old Man
Deine Fireblood ist in Ordnung. Das Kunststoffplättchen muss bleiben. Die Kurbel ist nicht richtig eingeschraubt. Das musst Du vorsichtig zurückdrehen und gerade wieder eindrehen, bis sie voll und satt aufliegt.
Den Style finde ich eher Manta als Golf mässig.
Aber die Rolle ist top.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

UUps! Det war schneller.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bin natürlich noch etwas vorsichtig, aber ich meine das gibt sich nicht. mit dem spiel.

habs gerade nochmal versucht, nein es bleibt ein spiel. mit hörbarem geräusch, ich kann gegen das licht auch das spiel sehen. und fester dreh ich nicht! es ist nicht hoch und runter sondern vor und zurück. nachdem noch fester drehen ist es besser, aber augenscheinlich ca. 0,15 - 0,20mm hört sich nicht viel an. macht aber ein geräusch, dass drehenan der schlitzschraube brachte nix. eventuell morgen mal gaaanz vorsichtig mit dem schraubstock.


----------



## jerkfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist also doch die Blood geworden, wa!? 

Na, da gleich mitm Schraubstock ran zu wollen find ich aber weng heavy!? Hört sich für mich fast weng an, als würde deine Gewindetiefe nicht reichen!? *komisch*


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Dirty Old Man
Wenn Du die bei Dir in der Nähe gekauft hast, würde ich zum Laden mit der Rolle wieder hingehen und das Ding mal vorführen.
Das hört sich komisch an.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jupps ein vernunftkauf^^

nein weiter rein drehen bring 0,0 da bin ich mir sicher. fester als jetzt dreht die kurbel niemand. und es gibt ein geräusch, draussen hört man das sicher nicht. aber ich bin nun mal tontechniker und habe ganz gute ohren.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nee bestellt im inet. 

ist auch nicht so schlimm als das ich sie deswegen zurück schicken müsste. ich arbeite jeden tag mit schrauben in der größe. da finde ich bestimmt ne dünne scheibe und fertig.


----------



## wolff (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus zusammen.

War bei meiner Rolle ähnlich. Ich hab die Kurbel festgedreht, am Ende auch mit zarter Gewalt. Aber ein Spiel ist geblieben. Ich hab dann auch eine kleine Unterlegscheibe druntergepackt. Dadurch wirst Du das Problem wahrscheinlich los. Bleibt nur das komische Gefühl eine Fireblood erstmal mit Unterlegscheiben versorgen zu müssen bevor man endlich ans Wasser kann. Trotzdem Glückwunsch zur schönen Rolle.

Grüße nach Berlin.


----------



## smith1337 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jetzt macht ihr mich ´n bissel kirre und ich höre (ab jetzt) die flöhe husten... hab die fireblood vor mir liegen. das einzige "leichte" klackern höre ich wenn ich die rolle so seitlich kippe, dass die kurbel nach unten zeigt |kopfkrat zeigt diese nach oben is es weg. sprich ganz minimales spiel (wenn man es überhaupt so nennen kann) is also im getriebe, sprich am zahnrad welches durch die kurbel bewegt wird.

wo habt ihr die unterlegscheibe platziert?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe eine Fireblood aus Malaysia bestellt, da wackelt nix, absolut kein Spiel. Ist aber schon etwas her, als die Serie hier neu war.

Würde auch wenn es da wirklich Spiel gibt einen Umtausch anstreben.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

meine wird heute zurück geschickt.


----------



## smith1337 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> meine wird heute zurück geschickt.



dito... 

mein händler meinte er schaut sich das an. entweder sofort tausch oder einschicken zu shimano...


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was soll er sagen austausch oder geld zurück!


----------



## smith1337 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich für meinen teil sende die rolle auf meine kosten zurück...müßte ich wahrscheinlich nicht aber wenn mir der händler darauf hin schnellst möglich ´ne neue zukommen läßt sind mir die 5 euro auch egal! denke das vereinfacht es etwas


----------



## DRU (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und jeder Versandkäufer hat ein Rückgaberecht !


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja wir haben telefoniert. unfreie pakete werden nicht angenommen. ich hätte jetzt auf mein recht bestehen können! habe ich aber nicht, man sagte mir das dafür eine kleinigkeit in der rücklieferung sein würde. 

ich möchte eigentlich nur schnell die rolle zurück. das theater mit der unfreien rücklieferung, wird sich bei der nächsten bestellung auswirken. da ich dort bestimmt unter diesen umständen nicht nochmal bestelle. ich nenne das mal durchaus rechtsbeugung. das ich die rücklieferung bezahlen muss. sehr nervig, aber ich möchte mich wegen so einer kleinigkeit jetzt net fetzen. der nächste kauf wird da gemacht, wo der kd auch ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Khaane (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Im Rahmen des Widerrufsrecht nach § 357 hätte die 40 € Klausel in deinem Fall gegriffen.
Der Unternehmer ist gesetztlich verpflichtet die Rücksendekosten sowie die Gefahr des zufälligen Untergangs zu tragen, insbesondere dann, wenn die gelieferte Ware einen Mangel aufweist.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dessen bin ich mir absolut bewusst.

die aktion dort 1. anzurufen 2. einen kurzen brief aufzusetzen 3. alles einzupacken 4. chef fragen ob er mir einen versandschein am pc erstellen kann hat locker 1std20 gedauert. so hätte ich noch nen email battle um §357 geführt, hätte es wahrscheinlich 2-3 std gedauert.


----------



## Khaane (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> dessen bin ich mir absolut bewusst.
> 
> die aktion dort 1. anzurufen 2. einen kurzen brief aufzusetzen 3. alles einzupacken 4. chef fragen ob er mir einen versandschein am pc erstellen kann hat locker 1std20 gedauert. so hätte ich noch nen email battle um §357 geführt, hätte es wahrscheinlich 2-3 std gedauert.



Man kann es sich aber auch kompliziert machen.........Hoffentlich wird das Problem schnell behoben.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die u-scheiben sind dran gewesen. wenn ich ehrlich bin fühlte sich die rolle auch nicht neu an. ihr wisst schon so ein leichter silikonfilm. die wirkte irgendwie so begrabbelt, so stumpf. ich bin froh das sie zurück geschickt ist.

@khaane
ich hab das alles auf arbeit gemacht. und dhl holt vormittags und nachmittags ab. ich wollte unbedingt das die sendung vormittags wegschicken. gib mir einen tip wie es unkomplizierter geht.


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann mal viel Glück und auf dass du bald eine neue in der Hand hast...! Immer blöd, sowas!


----------



## Khaane (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> @khaane
> ich hab das alles auf arbeit gemacht. und dhl holt vormittags und nachmittags ab. ich wollte unbedingt das die sendung vormittags wegschicken. gib mir einen tip wie es unkomplizierter geht.



Soll kein Vorwurf sein, nur ein Tipp für das nächste Mal 

Per DHL einen Online-Paketschein bezahlt mit Paypal ausdrucken und nach der Arbeit (nach 18 Uhr?) bei der nächsten Packstation abgeben.


----------



## smith1337 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Per DHL einen Online-Paketschein bezahlt mit Paypal ausdrucken und nach der Arbeit (nach 18 Uhr?) bei der nächsten Packstation abgeben.




genauso #6

@dirty old man: ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass wir beim selben bestellt haben!? bin auch mal gespannt wie schnell das ganze abläuft. habe auf die rechnungskopie kurz geschrieben wo das problem liegt und gebeten dies bei der nächsten/neuen rolle kurz zu überprüfen... selbst wenn die zu shimano zum service geschickt wird (bin ja leider über die 14tage rückgaberecht drüber) soll´s mir recht sein. keine frage, sowas ist immer blöde vor allem in diesem preissegment sollte es nicht auftreten!! ich bin da relativ entspannt, hole meine neu gefettete stradic fa raus und fahre heute, morgen und übermorgen angeln :g


----------



## ivo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Liegt der Shop zufällig in Ki...?

Da hab ich im Sommer ne Jacke von Shimano gekauft. Die hat leider nicht gepasst. Obwohl ich schon eine andere vom gleichen Hersteller habe.
Ich hatte dann auch die Probleme mit dem Porto. Nachdem ich dem Inhaber erklärt habe wie das deutsche Recht ist, sagte er mir das es immer so gehandhabt wird. Auf jeden Fall hat er Zähneknirschend einen Paketschein zugesandt. Zur Sicherheit hab ich die Absprache nochmal als Mail geschickt. 
Da Bestelle ich auf keinen Fall mehr was. :g


----------



## Herr P (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !

Nur mal so für uns Pfennigfuchser!

Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion 299 bei CMW

Fireblood 4000 289 bei AM tackle

Stella 3000 : 399 und Stella4000 : 449 - gesehen bei Angelsport Bode

Gruss an alle und Petri Heil 

Herr P


----------



## Dirty Old Man (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

petri,

nu bin ich ja pfennigfuchser + schnäppchenjäger^^

kann man einen unterschied zwischen stella 4000 fd + fireblood 4000 fa spürbar merken? noch besserer lauf, oder ähnlich?

nachdem meine fireblood odysee immer noch kein ende gefunden hat, bin ich am überlegen ob ich nochmal nach investiere und auf die stella 4000 fd umsteige. 

könnt ihr mir bitte mal mit einem rat zur seite stehen.

vielen dank im voraus.

der Döörtie


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde die Spule mit der neuen Abwurfkante gut.
Das wäre mir die 100 Taler mehr wohl wert.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ pikepauly

ich habe den trööt, bestimmt 100 seiten lang verfolgt. du hast irgendwann auch mal ne stella gehabt. mit irgendwelchen problemen, nur welche habe ich nicht raus bekommen. könntest du das für mich nochmal kurz anreissen.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Dirty Old Man
Ich fühl mich beobachtet.
Mal im Ernst! Ich habe eine 4000 er Stella FB von 2006 bis 2008 gefischt.
Meiner Meinung nach war das ein "Montagsmodell".
Den die Rolle hatte einen kapitalen Getriebeschaden, ob das öfter mal vorkommt habe ich nie so richtig rausbekommen. Das Shimano-Service-Center wo das repariert wurde, mochte sich nicht so richtig äussern. Man kann die Sache aber auch von der Seite betrachten, dass beim Drill eines sehr fitten Meterhechtes, evtl. durch mich ein Drillfehler gemacht wurde. Also ein endgültiges Fazit möchte ich da nicht ziehen. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber wohl das die von mir gefischte Rolle ein Aussreisser war was die Qualität betrifft.
Der Nachfolger war dann bei mir die Fireblood die absolut top läuft. 
Die Fireblood deswegen weil zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Stella nicht für einen Preis zu bekommen war den ich OK fand. Die sieht im Moment aber wieder ganz anders aus, die derzeitig möglichen Preise für die Stella FD finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so wegen der Frage mit dem Leichtlauf.
Ich kenne 3 Firebloods und 3 Stellas aus meinem engsten Anglerfreundeskreis ganz gut und die laufen alle gleichwertig sanft und rund.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (4. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

thx pauly,

ich glaub ich leg nochmal ein paar taler mehr hin und nehm die stella. ich habe jetzt die 2. fehlerhafte fireblood hinter mir. eigentlich kein schönes bild für shimanos hi-end modelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schon übel, wenn der Einsparwahnsinn und sinkende Auslieferungsqualität in der Schachtel so allgemein bis in dieses Preissegment vorgedrungen sein sollte. |gr:

Ich hatte eine eigentlich nette neue vollmetallische ABU Cardinal 701 auseinandergenommen, und nur den Kopf geschüttelt. 
Wenn ich nur irgend was besseres kleines für den reduzierten Preis wüßte, hätte ich die gleich wieder retourniert. Das kann noch sehr heiter werden, wenn sich solche Minimierungen überall durchsetzen ... |rolleyes
Bin nur froh, dass ich genügend Vorrat an den für mich wichtigen Rollen habe - das ist wohl sehr zu empfehlen, sich von den einem gut gefallenden und gerade günstigen Rollen erstmal einen kleinen Vorrat anzulegen, damit man nicht wild probierkaufen muss.


----------



## Sassone (6. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

heute ist mein "baby"  :q aus den USA gekommen... macht in der Hand erstmal einen sehr guten Eindruck... ich hoffe, in den nächsten Tagen werd ich die Gute mal in Aktion erleben..

Daten dazu:
Shimano Stradic CI4 2500
mit Versand ca. 160€ (dem guten Dollar Kurs sei gedankt!)


----------



## Khaane (14. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da die Okuma Vsystem deutlich zu klein für mein Dorschvorhaben ist, stehe ich wieder vor der Wahl einer passenden Rolle.

Persönlich tendiere ich derzeit zur 4000er Rarenium, aber irgendwie traue ich der kleinen Rolle das nicht zu, zumal die 4000er Fireblood deutlich größer ausfällt.

Folgende Kandidaten stehen zur Wahl:

- Shimano Rarenium 4000
- Shimano Stradic FI 4000
- Shimano Fireblood 4000
- Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000

Was hält ihr zudem von der Daiwa Sol bzw. Fuego?

Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu ner Daiwa, aber irgendwie schrecken mich die Aussagen ab, dass die Rollen mit der Zeit sehr hart laufen, bzw. man das Getriebe merkt.



> Bin nur froh, dass ich genügend Vorrat an den für mich wichtigen Rollen habe - das ist wohl sehr zu empfehlen, sich von den einem gut gefallenden und gerade günstigen Rollen erstmal einen kleinen Vorrat anzulegen, damit man nicht wild probierkaufen muss.



Ja, das sollte man tatsächlich machen, wenn man sich meine Rollenkäufe und Wiederverkäufe innerhalb eines Jahres anschaut.


----------



## dido_43 (14. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hol Dir die neue Twinpower SW4000XG aus Japan, ist der Hammer! Hab hier schon mal irgendwann ein paar Bilder eingestellt. #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

Ich würde Dir für Dein Vorhaben von den ganzen Leichtbau-Modellen eher abraten.

Die Fuego ist meiner Einschätzung nach für das schwere Fischen nicht brauchbar, ich habe meine wieder verkauft.

Die Fireblood in 4000er Größe scheint mir ebenfalls zu filigran, die anderen Rollen habe ich noch nicht in der Praxis getestet, vom Probekurbeln her will ich die nicht beurteilen.

Da es die ja schon um das "einwinchen" und entsprechende Getriebekraft geht würde ich wohl zu etwas massiveren Modellen raten, im Moment ist ja z.B. die Aspire überall im Abverkauf, da kann man sicher für einen fairen Kurs eine Top-Rolle bekommen.

Ich habe mit meinen Daiwa-Rollen keine Probleme, allerdings fische ich auch nur im Süßwasser regelmässig. Das die schwer laufen sollen kann ich aber absolut nicht bestätigen.


----------



## angler1996 (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Kaahne
wenn es nicht unbedingt high-end sein muss 
dann schau Dir doch die Spheros an. 
Die dürfte dafür  passen. Bin selbst am überlegen wegen Import. Kein Wormshaft! Kenne aber auch nur die Theorie zu der Rolle.
Sorry für's Dazwischenschreiben.
Gru? A.


----------



## welsfaenger (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sag mal Khaane, wie fandest du die VS denn nun genau. Hast du irgendwo ein review eingestellt ?

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Khaane (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> sag mal Khaane, wie fandest du die VS denn nun genau. Hast du irgendwo ein review eingestellt ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Thomas



Die VSystem ist ne relativ gute Rolle, sehr sauberer Lauf, ne absolute Top-Bremse (extrem stark und sehr fein dosierbar), leider deutlich schwerer als vergleichbare Shimano oder Daiwa Modelle.

Die Verarbeitung ist als gut zu betrachten, leider hat die Rolle eine Steckkurbel, in der Preisklasse wäre ne Schraubkurbel angebrachter. 

Da sie aufgrund der Größe ausschied, habe ich kein Review zur Rolle verfasst. 

Wenn du genauere Fragen hast, schreib mir ne PM 

@ Back 2 topic

Habe mich jetzt umgesehen, Aspire scheidet aufgrund des etwa höheren Gewichts und Preises aus (269 €), dann wäre ja die Fireblood für 289 €. (recht guter Preis)

Leider ohne E-Spule.

Dann kommt die Twinpower MG 2009 aus Japan, sehr interessante Rolle, für 320 € würde ich sie kaufen, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass evtl. Zoll und MwSt. draufkommt, kann ich mir auch gleich für 399-430 € ne 4000er Stella kaufen.

Sehr interessant auch die "alte" Twinpower MG für knapp 250 € zu bekommen, wobei dann die neue auch nur knapp 70 € mehr kostet. 

Evtl. käme noch die Infinity Q Zaion für 299 € in Frage.

Hoch interessant ist aber die Daiwa Caldia 2009 für knapp 150 € inkl. Versand.

http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=detail&uid=4960652769778

Die Frage ist nur, wie die Rolle einzustufen ist - Zögere noch, weil die Qualität evtl. nicht den Erwartungen entspricht.|kopfkrat

Fazit:

Mittlerweile sind es nur noch 3 Rollenmodelle, die infrage kommen.

- Shimano Fireblood 4000 / 289 €
- Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000 / 299 €
- Daiwa Caldia 3000 (2009er JDM) / ca. 180-190 € (inkl. Zoll/MwSt.)


----------



## Chrizzi (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum guckst du bei Daiwa, wenn du im Salzwasser anglen willst? Hier im Board steht doch in etlichen Posts drin, dass die Mistdinger von Daiwa da eine Schwäche haben.


----------



## DRU (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Gewicht der Aspire würde mich beim filigraneren Zander Angeln auch stören, aber auf Dorsch nicht.

Ich will den Shimano MG Gehäsen nicht deren Robustheit absprechen, aber falls Du evtl mit sehr schweren Ködern oder zB 80 Gramm Jigs fischen solltest würde ich dafür keine Leichtbau Rolle verwenden. Da kann ich mich Stefans Meinung nur anschliessen.

Ausserdem gibts die Aspire bei Onkel G für 249 Taler 

Edit: Auf JP Rollen hast Du keine 2 Jahre Garantie/Gewährleistung und auch keinen Service.


----------



## Khaane (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Das Gewicht der Aspire würde mich beim filigraneren Zander Angeln auch stören, aber auf Dorsch nicht.
> 
> Ich will den Shimano MG Gehäsen nicht deren Robustheit absprechen, aber falls Du evtl mit sehr schweren Ködern oder zB 80 Gramm Jigs fischen solltest würde ich dafür keine Leichtbau Rolle verwenden. Da kann ich mich Stefans Meinung nur anschliessen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.

Letztlich wird man die paar Gramm mehr wohl nicht merken, von der Aspire hört man ja nur Gutes.

Zudem kommt sie mit ner vollwertigen E-Spule daher.

Hat sie ein Voll-Alu Gehäuse oder auch ein Hybridgehäuse?

Hat sie das normale Bremssystem oder auch schon das der Stella?

Gibts die Aspire evtl. noch irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## Khaane (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe gerade noch gesehen, dass man 5 % Rabatt ab 250 € bekommt, also noch ne Hakenpackung und dann die 5 % mitnehmen.


----------



## DRU (16. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alu Hybrid Gehäuse und kein rigid support drag. Aber die Bremse ist trotzdem aller erster Sahne, das Shimano Multi Disc Drag System ist sehr fein einstellbar und absolut ruckelfrei 

schau mal hier


----------



## flowree (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

beim alu-hybrid body gibt es bis jetzt für mich nix zumeckern!
meine 2500/4000er tp fc haben sich bewährt! und ja ich gebe es zu, die zinkgußgetriebe laufen noch! 

allerdings vom verbundstoff der biomaster oder der ultegra kann ich nichts gutes berichten, dessen gehäuse haben sich nach norge-trips so verzogen, dass ich nich wirklich hoffnung habe das diese wieder den weg ans wasser finden werden!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Sassone schrieb:


> heute ist mein "baby" :q aus den USA gekommen... macht in der Hand erstmal einen sehr guten Eindruck... ich hoffe, in den nächsten Tagen werd ich die Gute mal in Aktion erleben..
> 
> Daten dazu:
> Shimano Stradic CI4 2500
> mit Versand ca. 160€ (dem guten Dollar Kurs sei gedankt!)


 
darf ich frage wo du bestellt hast? und wie lange hast du drauf gewartet ? und schon am wasser gewesen? überlege die 3000er zu holen!


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die Aspire ist keine Hybrid Konstruktion sondern eine Ganzmetallrolle. Daher auch das etwas höhere Gewicht.


----------



## DRU (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sicher????

Steht komischerweise in den meisten Beschreibungen. Die TP FC Reihe hat auch das hybrid Gehäuse und  in etwas das gleiche Gewicht wie die Aspire


----------



## Sassone (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> darf ich frage wo du bestellt hast? und wie lange hast du drauf gewartet ? und schon am wasser gewesen? überlege die 3000er zu holen!



Bestellt habe ich die gute bei einem US-Ebay Store namens:
"dolilfishie"... der Versand hat vom Bestelltag bis zu meinem Briefkasten ca. 8 Tage gedauert... gefischt habe ich sie leider immer noch nicht... aber ich hoffe in den nächtsten Tagen finde ich mal die Zeit..

Ich habe sie bis jetzt immer nur als 2500er oder 1000er Modell gesehen, bin nicht sicher, ob es die überhaupt als 3000er gibt..

auch hier: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSSHIMANO-SSCMG.html
mal schauen.. ich habe die in diesem Shop nur aus dem Grund nicht bestellt, da sie gerade nur die 1000er auf Lager hatten..

Gruss Sassone


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

stimmt dann muss ich mir das noch bestens überlegen|kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die TwinPower hat ein Hybridgehäuse, das ist richtig. Die Aspire ist jedoch eine Ganzmetallkonstruktion. Das ist einer der Unterschiede zw. diesen beiden Rollen.


----------



## Khaane (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir die 4000er Aspire bei Onkel G gekauft, hoffe das sie meinen Erwartungen gerecht wird, sollte schon hochwertig verarbeitet sein.

Weiss jmd. zufällig ob die AR-C Spule ner 4000er Stradic oder TP auf die Aspire passt?


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane

denke leider jetzt erst dran, aber die neue Penn Atlantis würde vielleicht auch für dich passen. 
Aber die Aspire, habe auch eine, aber nur einer 2500er, schlägt sich sicher auch ganz gut. Berichte mal über die Kurbelpower der 4000er, da scaut es nämlich bei der 2500 eher Mau aus. (Im Gegensatz zu einer Sorön oder Excia)


----------



## Khaane (17. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Penn Atlantis wäre sicher auch eine Alternative, leider habe ich sie noch nicht "live" gesehen - Hoffe mal, dass die Aspire sich gut schlägt.

Erwarte mir eigentlich recht viel von der Kombo Yabai + Aspire auf Dorsch.


----------



## Khaane (19. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus,

habe heute die Aspire reinbekommen, bin absolut zufrieden.
Die Rolle läuft wie ein Traum, gewichtstechnisch ist die Rute perfekt ausbalanciert, auch wirkt die Rolle sehr leicht.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Sahnestück, vorallem läuft die Rolle um einiges besser als die Testmodelle in den Shops - Am Lauf kann man wirklich nichts mehr verbessern.

So jetzt nur ans Wasser mit der Kombo und es kann losgehen - Hat sich absolut gelohnt.

Läuft auch um einiges besser als ne TP-FC, Rarenium und sogar besser als die Fireblood, welche ich mir live angeschaut habe.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der ASPIRE würde ich wirklich nicht von leicht reden, eher saugut im lauf, aber bestimmt nicht leicht vom Gewicht her.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee, leicht ist die Rolle nicht. Aber sie hat eine gute Verlegung und wirkt robust. Technisch ein wenig olle, aber nett.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

gefischt habe ich sie leider immer noch nicht... aber ich hoffe in den nächtsten Tagen finde ich mal die Zeit

hoffe du berichtest dann hier wie sie sich im einsatz schlägt! kann sie mir im Dezember aus den USA mitbringen lassen!


----------



## Breamhunter (20. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Bei der ASPIRE würde ich wirklich nicht von leicht reden, eher saugut im lauf, aber bestimmt nicht leicht vom Gewicht her.



Rollengewicht ist doch immer relativ.
An meinen Heavy-Spinnen macht sich die 4000er ganz gut. 
50 gr. weniger, und der Stab würde nach vorne überklappen.
"Saugut im Lauf":  Muß ich zustimmen. #6


----------



## xxxtside (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo,

lasse mir grad ne harrison vhf 5-30g aufbauen. die rute wird zu 95% zum zanderangeln(im kanal und see) genutzt. suche noch eine passende rolle mit der die rute gut ausbalanciert ist.​ 
was könnt ihr empfehlen!?​ 
daiwa infinity 3000, shimano aspire 2500, shimano twin power 2500 !?​


----------



## DRU (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gewichtstechnisch nehmen sie alle 3 Rollen nicht viel und mit allen wirst Du viel Spaß haben.

Die Shimanos laufen vor allem nach einer gewissen Einsatzzeit sanfter. 
Falls Du online einkaufen solltest rate ich Dir zur Aspire, vor Ort solltest Du sonst aber auch eine TP FC in der Preisklasse kriegen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



eastside schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> lasse mir grad ne harrison vhf 5-30g aufbauen. die rute wird zu 95% zum zanderangeln(im kanal und see) genutzt. suche noch eine passende rolle mit der die rute gut ausbalanciert ist.​
> was könnt ihr empfehlen!?​
> daiwa infinity 3000, shimano aspire 2500, shimano twin power 2500 !?​



Die 3000er Daiwa ist von der Größe her vergleichbar mit einer 4000er Shimano, ist das Absicht? Die 2000er Daiwa entspricht von der Größe her den genannten Shimano-Modellen.

Ich fische aktuell auf der 30er VHF eine 2500er Shimano-Rolle, will jetzt aber noch mal einen 2500er Daiwa tasten, mal sehen wann die hier ankommt.

Nach meinem Geschmack sind die Daiwa-Modelle etwas robuster gebaut, dafür ist der Lauf der Daiwas etwas sanfter.  Am besten nimmst Du die in Frage kommenden Modelle mal in die Hand, eventuell hängst Du sie auch mal an die Rute, und entscheidest dann nach Gefühl.

CU Stefan


----------



## xxxtside (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

erstmal muss ich nen angelladen finden der auch diese rollen führt - bei der letzten rolle habe ich auch meine rute mit ins geschäft genommen und diverse rollen montiert zur probe.

eine 2500er technium habe ich bereits und diese wiegt z.bsp auch 265g wie die 2500er aspire! von daher kann ich das zu hause schon mal testen.

im netz habe ich die 2500er aspire für 229€ gefunden #6

kennt jmd noch eine günstigere adresse!?


----------



## ivo (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sollte eine schöne 2500er Daiwa gesucht werden klick.:q

War mal für eine 30g 9ft VHF gedacht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



eastside schrieb:


> erstmal muss ich nen angelladen finden der auch diese rollen führt



Sind doch Standartmodelle, ist das bei euch ein Problem? |kopfkrat

In der Preisklasse sind die Modelle bei uns meistens noch da, nur drüber wird es oft schwer...


----------



## xxxtside (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sind doch Standartmodelle, ist das bei euch ein Problem? |kopfkrat
> 
> In der Preisklasse sind die Modelle bei uns meistens noch da, nur drüber wird es oft schwer...


 
naja in potsdam haben wir 3 angelgeschäfte und so hochwertige rollen haben diese alle nicht. naja berlin ist gleich um die ecke :m


----------



## flowree (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

frag mal bei angeljoe oder rods world..die müssten sie haben!

gruß


----------



## mlkzander (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



eastside schrieb:


> erstmal muss ich nen angelladen finden der auch diese rollen führt - bei der letzten rolle habe ich auch meine rute mit ins geschäft genommen und diverse rollen montiert zur probe.
> 
> eine 2500er technium habe ich bereits und diese wiegt z.bsp auch 265g wie die 2500er aspire! von daher kann ich das zu hause schon mal testen.
> 
> ...




  169€ in der bucht und in USA mit Steuer und Zoll um die 120€


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mlkzander schrieb:


> 169€ in der bucht und in USA mit Steuer und Zoll um die 120€



Du redest aber gerade nicht von der Aspire, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## mlkzander (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jo ist die RA
die FA ist im schnitt 30€ teurer


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo gibt es denn die Aspire in den USA?


----------



## mlkzander (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaub es war reel smart tackle

er hatte bis letzten mittwoch die RA für 175 Dollar sind wohl so 115€ also doch etwas
mehr mit Zoll und steuer

bin nur drauf gestossen, weil ich selbst grad 2 rollen importiert habe und die aspire
in meiner engeren auswahl war..........


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wundert mich nur, weil es die Aspire doch eigentlich im US-Programm nicht gibt, oder?

Ist auch nicht bei ReelSmartTackle im Angebot...


----------



## mlkzander (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich suche grad, habe so viele links gespeichert
kann auch australien gewesen sein


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mlkzander schrieb:


> jo ist die RA
> die FA ist im schnitt 30€ teurer



 Dafür würde ich mir auch die ein oder andere in den Vorratsschrank legen.


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wir könnten auch ne Sammelbestellung bei Gerlinger machen.

Mit einer 2500er Aspire wäre ich dabei, ab 2 Stück gibt es die im Doppelpack für 399 €, abzüglich 5 % Rabatt - Macht 189,50 € für jeden.

Ab 500 € gibts 10 % Rabatt und ab 1000 € sogar 15 %.


----------



## xxxtside (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch ne Sammelbestellung bei Gerlinger machen.
> 
> Mit einer 2500er Aspire wäre ich dabei, ab 2 Stück gibt es die im Doppelpack für 399 €, abzüglich 5 % Rabatt - Macht 189,50 € für jeden.
> 
> Ab 500 € gibts 10 % Rabatt und ab 1000 € sogar 15 %.



klingt gut #6


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube den 1000er können wir knacken^^ und nach SBK kann ich ja fast rüberspucken^^


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt müssten wir nur noch ne Liste erstellen und müssten uns über den Ablauf einigen, ich fange mal mit meinem Bedarf an:

- 1 x Shimano Aspire FA 2500


----------



## Hai2 (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau meine Meinung 

1 x Aspire 2500FA


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurzes Update zur Sammelbestellung:

- 2 x Shimano Aspire 2500 FA (399 €)

Wer jetzt noch mit ner 100 € Bestellung einsteigt, spart satte 10 %.


----------



## Huchenfreak (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würde mich bei einer 4000er anschließen


----------



## Khaane (24. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Würde mich bei einer 4000er anschließen



Kurzes Update zur Sammelbestellung:

- 2 x Shimano Aspire 2500 FA (399 €) // abzgl. Rabatt für 179,55 € /Stück
- 1 x Shimano Aspire 4000 FA (249 €)// abzgl. Rabatt für 224,10 € / Stück

Gesamtbestellwert: 648 € aktueller *Rabattabzug 10 %*

Bei 1000 € Bestellwert, gibt es insgesamt *15 % Abzug* für alle.

Hier zum Stöbern, der Link zur Gerlinger-Sonderliste:
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s2


----------



## August (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also bei dem Kurs kann ich fast nicht wiederstehen da kommt noch ne aspire 2500 Fa dazu wenn das alles noch bis weinachten klappt 

mfg. August


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausbalancieren einer Rute über die Rolle hält sich hartnäckig...
> 
> Hier habe ich eben was dazu geschrieben. Für die Balance der Rute ist der RUTENBAUER verantwortlich, nicht die Rolle


nanana Martin ganz so einfach ist es aber nun auch nicht, sicherlich lässt sich allein durch eine schwerere Rolle keine kopflastige Rute ausgleichen aber aufgrund des eingebrachten Schwerpunktes trägt die Rolle schon zur Rutenbalance bei


----------



## xxxtside (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1 x Aspire 2500FA 

wichtig wäre halt wer das in die hand nimmt! sind ja immerhin keine peanuts...


----------



## Tisie (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute VOR der Rolle greifst und auch fischt - JA, wenn Du beim Fischen die Rute aber so hälst, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger sind NEIN, da der Rollenfuß auch den Schwer-/Drehpunt der Rolle darstellt und Du somit nichts ausgleichen kannst.


das sehe ich genauso #6 ... die Rute sollte von sich aus nicht allzu kopflastig sein und die Rolle sollte nicht schwerer sein als unbedingt nötig (Rollengröße passend zu Methode, Köder und Zielfisch).

Obwohl |kopfkrat ... die Rolle muß nur schwer genug sein, dann nervt das Rollengewicht mehr, als die kopflastige Rute, was ja auch ein Ausgleichseffekt ist 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute VOR der Rolle greifst und auch fischt - JA, wenn Du beim Fischen die Rute aber so hälst, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger sind NEIN, da der Rollenfuß auch den Schwer-/Drehpunt der Rolle darstellt und Du somit nichts ausgleichen kannst.
> 
> Probiers aus



Richtig...

Und selbst wenn man vor der Rolle greift ist der Effekt klein, weil der Hebel ja entsprechend kurz ist. Es sei denn man greift 20cm vor dem Rollenfuß, aber das dürfte die Ausnahme sein. Wer 5cm vor dem Rollenfuß greift hat ja mangels Hebel kaum Möglichkeiten ins Gleichgewicht einzugreifen. Deswegen bringen 20g Ausgleichsgewicht in der Abschlußkappe auch mehr als 100g Rollengewicht...


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rute VOR der Rolle greifst und auch fischt - JA, wenn Du beim Fischen die Rute aber so hälst, dass der Rollenfuss zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger sind NEIN, da der Rollenfuß auch den Schwer-/Drehpunt der Rolle darstellt und Du somit nichts ausgleichen kannst.


Soweit liegen wir doch gar nicht auseinander, Martin!
Mich störten nur die folgenden (üblichen) Pauschalisierungen deinerseits 




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ausbalancieren einer Rute über die Rolle hält sich hartnäckig





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für die Balance der Rute ist der RUTENBAUER verantwortlich, nicht die Rolle


Kleines veranschaulichendes Beispiel aus der Praxis:

1. Rute ohne Rolle = Drehpunkt (Balancepunkt) vor dem Korkgriff (Blank)
2. Rute mit Rolle = Drehpunkt (Balancepunkt) auf dem Korkgriff

Und somit wird der Kopflastigkeit entgegengewirkt bzw. nimmt die Rolle auch deutlich Einfluss auf die Balance, was im übrigem die eigentliche Kernaussage meines vorherigen Postings ist!

Aber da man zudem davon ausgehen kann dass die Last in diesem praktischen Anwendungsfall nicht absolut punktuell und Drehmoment frei wirkt (wie in der Theorie angenommen), würde mit einem gegen unendlich gehendem Rollengewicht die Rute somit wohl trotzdem am Rollenfuß die Balance finden.

Aber dass es, aufgrund der Hebelgesetze, sinnvoller ist eine stark kopflastige Rute mit Kontergewichten am Blank-/Griffende auszugleichen kann man eigentlich auch bereits meinem vorherigen Posting entnehmen, zumal dies im allgemeinen bereits der gesunde Menschenverstand voraussetzt!


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurzes Update:

Wenn ich jetzt alle Aussagen zusammenfasse, dann ist die Sammelbestellung auf folgendem Stand.

- 4 x Shimano Aspire 2500 FA (799,98 €) // abzgl. Rabatt für 170,00 € /Stück
- 1 x Shimano Aspire 4000 FA (249 €)// abzgl. Rabatt für 211,65 € / Stück

Gesamtbestellwert: 1048,98 € abzgl. 157,35 € Rabatt. (15%)
*Endpreis inkl. Versand: 891,63 €*

Die 2500er Shimano Aspire FA möchten jeweils eine bestellen:

- Khaane
- Hai2
- August
- Eastside

Die 4000 Shimano Aspire FA möchten bestellen:

- Huchenfreak

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich würde folgenden Ablauf vorschlagen, dass zunächst alle *fest *zusagen und dann jeweils den Endpreis zzgl. Versandkosten mir überweisen.

Wenn alle Zahlungen eingegangen sind, werde ich die Bestellung abgeben und die Rollen an die jeweiligen Leute weitersenden.

Auf Wunsch kann ich die Rollen per DHL-Paket für 6,70 € oder Hermes-Paket für 4,80 € versenden. (alles sicher verpackt in Neukartons, deshalb der 80 Cent Aufschlag )
Alternativ bietet sich Selbstabholung an, wie im Falle von "Hai2". (wohnt um die Ecke)

Update: Gerade mit Gerlinger telefoniert, die Rolle sind alle in ausreichenden Stückzahlen vorrätig, leider hat er mir keinen zusätzlichen Rabatt zu den 15% oder den Direktversand an die Teilnehmer der Sammelbestellung eingeräumt.


----------



## flowree (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1x Aspire 4000 FA !


viell wirds noch eine und ne cardinal dazu..muss bis zum stichtag noch meine finanzen im Auge behalten! 


@ khaane 

:m klasse idee!


----------



## August (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane erst mal vielen Dank das du die sache in die Hand nehmen möchtest und dir die Mühe machst 

2 Bestätige ich das ich ne Aspire 2500 FA Haben will 

einzige wäre noch ob man sich gleich mit Schnur aufspulen lassen sollte bin noch am überlegen 

PM ist raus warte auf Antwort 

mfg. August


----------



## Herr P (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hey Ihr Sparfüchse!

Braucht Ihr auch noch passende Ruten?
Antares 300 AX Mh 15-40neuwertig und Antares BX 270XH 50-100gr neu! Dann Pin an mich.

Ansonsten viel Spass mit euren neuen Rollen.

Gruss
Herr P


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Wichtig:*

Der Ablauf der Sammelbestellung wird folgendermaßen sein:

1. Bis Donnerstag, den *26.11 um 18:00 Uhr* können Bestellungen getätigt werden.

2. Bitte schreibt hier im Thread kurz was ihr haben möchtet.

3. Anschließend schreib ihr mir eine PM mit gewünschter Rolle, dem Gesamtbetrag inkl. Versand (6,70 € DHL-Paket / 4,80 € Hermes-Paket) und eure gewünschte Lieferadresse mit Telefonnummer.

4. Abschließend erhält ihr von mir eine Bestätigung und meine Anschrift mit Telefonnummer und natürlich die Bankverbindung mit Verwendungszweck.

5. Freitag, der 27.11 ist Überweisungstag, d.h. das Geld sollte wirklich Freitag überwiesen werden, damit spätestens Dienstag bzw. Mittwoch die Bestellung aufgegeben werden kann.
I.d.R. wird das Geld Dienstag gutgeschrieben sein, um auf Nummer sich zu gehen, habe ich den Mittwoch als "Puffertag" dazugenommen.

6. Es ist außerordentlich wichtig, dass die Überweisungen pünktlich rausgehen, Zahlungseingänge die nach dem 02.12 eingehen, können bei der Bestellung nicht mehr beachtet werden und werden zurück überwiesen.

7. Bei Zahlungseingang erhält jeder Sammelbesteller eine Zahlungsbestätigung per PM.

8. Wenn die Bestellung von Gerlinger eingegangen ist, werde ich die Rollen auf dem gewünschten Versandweg an den Käufer weiter senden. 

Auch hier erhält jeder Sammelbesteller eine Versandbestätigung per PM.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> *Wichtig:*
> 2. Bitte schreibt hier im Thread kurz was ihr haben möchtet.



Mal ein kleiner Einwand. Vielleicht wäre es möglich diesen Thread sauber zu halten und ihn nicht komplett mit Sonderangebotskäufen zu füllen. Jetzt kommen ja auch schon die ersten Rutenwünsche.

Es wäre doch prima, einfach einen Thread zu eröffnen mit dem Titel

"Boardiegemeinschaftskauf bei Gerlinger"

Ich fände das schon fair gegenüber denjenigen, die hier echte Infos suchen und nicht einen Angelflohmarkt.


----------



## ivo (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good:


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Einwand. Vielleicht wäre es möglich diesen Thread sauber zu halten und ihn nicht komplett mit Sonderangebotskäufen zu füllen. Jetzt kommen ja auch schon die ersten Rutenwünsche.
> 
> Es wäre doch prima, einfach einen Thread zu eröffnen mit dem Titel
> 
> ...



Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber jetzt ist die Aktion schon angelaufen und es würde den Ablauf stören, wenn auf einmal alle "umziehen" müssten.

Ich eröffne mal einen neuen Thread, Verlinkung folgt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau, das wäre eine gute Sache. Ich finde es sowieso klasse von dir, dass du das in die Hand nimmst. Boardis sammeln für Boardis Bestellungen, Superding - da geht bestimmt noch mehr. Ich hoffe, dass die, die sich jetzt melden auch mit der Kohle rüberkommen.


----------



## Herr P (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry von mir ...

gehört hier nicht rein.

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*Hier der Link zur Gerlinger-Sammelbestellung:*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2732321#post2732321


----------



## August (26. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

um wieder auf das thema high end rollen zurückzukommen 

ich finde es shon erstaunlich was teilweise für unterschiede bei den Rollengrössen bei Daiwa z.b vorhanden sind 

ich besitze 3 Daiwa capricorns 2 in der größe 4000 und eine in der größe 1500 bei den 2 4000 die ich zum schweren spinnfischen benutzt hatte

sind beide bügelmechanismen hinüber (der Bügel klappt nicht mehr bis zur endposition über)

bei der 1500 welche ich beim spinnfischen auf Zander bisher eingesetzt habe ist alles ok und die weist keine ermüdungserescheinungen auf 

hattet ihr das auch bei anderen modellen festellen können das es da unterschiede gibt ????


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> um wieder auf das thema high end rollen zurückzukommen
> 
> ich finde es shon erstaunlich was teilweise für unterschiede bei den Rollengrössen bei Daiwa z.b vorhanden sind
> 
> ...


 
??  |kopfkrat Es ist doch gut, dass Daiwa verschiedenen Rollengrößen hat; ich möchte nicht mit einer 4000der auf Forellen gehen müssen ...

oder aber meinst du etwas anderes? |kopfkrat

Capricorn und High Tech? 
Meine Rollen kosten je um 230 € und ich rede hier nicht mit ...


----------



## suerro (26. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo freunde,
hab mal eine frage an die, die schon längere zeit  MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 nutzen.
lohnt es sich die rolle auch gebraucht zu kaufen oder habt ihr schon nach längerer gebrauch etwas an der rolle auszusetzen??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nix auszusetzen, unter anderem habe ich jetzt einige Marmorkarpfen >1,30 mit der Rolle drillen und landen können, läuft astrein. Bei mir noch kein Service oder ähnliches, aber absolut keine Probleme.

Von mir ein klares #6#6#6


----------



## Nick_A (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von mir auch ein #6#6

...allerdings solltest Du kein absolutes "Leichtlaufmodell" erwarten ! Bei der Branzino merkt man das megakräftige Saltiga-Getriebe definitiv beim Kurbeln 

...macht aber trotzdem Spaß :q


----------



## August (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ??  |kopfkrat Es ist doch gut, dass Daiwa verschiedenen Rollengrößen hat; ich möchte nicht mit einer 4000der auf Forellen gehen müssen ...
> 
> oder aber meinst du etwas anderes? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




was sind high end modelle nun ja eine capricorn ist für mich auch high end 

natürlich habe ich auch noch teurere rollen zuhause Fireblood 4000 Fa und 2500Fa

und noch einige andere sachen allerdings ist für mich eh alles fast high end was über 100 euro geht wenn man das mit einer 29 euro rolle vergleicht 

doch was ich meinte war der Unterschied zwischen den Größen von de qualität und nicht was die größe selbt anbelangt 

mfg. August


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so die Rarenium CI4 4000er ist heute eingetroffen! klasse lauf super leicht + angenehmer knauf! sonntag dann einsatz am wasser! kann dann mehr berichten! erstes fazit top preis leistungs verhältnis!!!! wie schon geschrieben muss sich jetzt am wasser bewähren!!!!


----------



## Hooked (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe auch rein gar nichts auszusetzen und ich habe auch noch keinen Service gemacht. Seit 07.


Ich frage mich nur, wieso sich dieses Gerücht so hartnäckig hält?



Nick_A schrieb:


> ...allerdings solltest Du kein absolutes "Leichtlaufmodell" erwarten ! Bei der Branzino merkt man das megakräftige Saltiga-Getriebe definitiv beim Kurbeln



Rolle kaputt? 

Ich meine, nichts gegen Deine Empfindungen. Vielleicht siehst Du (Ihr) es einfach anders? 

Ich merke, wie gesagt, nichts beim kurbeln und kann auch bei der Stella keinen leichteren oder unmerklicheren Lauf feststellen. #d
Hören tue ich sie, im geschlossenen Raum. 

Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal. Ich bin bestimmt zu unsensibel :q

Das einzige was ich fühle wenn einer hängt ist *Macht.*:vik:
Vielleicht kommt das ja vom Saltiga Getriebe?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> allerdings ist für mich eh alles fast high end was über 100 euro geht wenn man das mit einer 29 euro rolle vergleicht


 
Oh #6, dann freue ich mich aber über meine vielen High-End -Spinrollen :m 
Und ich dachte, ich gehöre hier nicht dazu #d


----------



## taxel (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Habe auch rein gar nichts auszusetzen und ich habe auch noch keinen Service gemacht. Seit 07.
> 
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, wieso sich dieses Gerücht so hartnäckig hält?
> ...



Im direkten Vergleich läuft die Branzino tatsächlich anders als die Infinity. Das merkt man. Certate habe ich nicht im direkten Vergleich gekurbelt. Irgendwo habe ich eine Kundeninfo von Daiwa gelesen, dass dies tatsächlich so ist und an dem härteren Getriebematerialien der Branzino liegt. 

Wer allerdings behauptet, die Branziona würde schlecht oder schlechter laufen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Herr P (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Weihnachtsmann weiss einfach nicht,ob er mir die Brazino oder die Stella 4000 bringen soll.
Angel seit Jahren Daiwa.Bin auch zufrieden ..aber grosse Kinder brauchen auch neues Spielzeug- nicht wahr?

Bisher :
Infinity Q3000...Zaion 3000...

Gibt es denn nun den spürbaren Unterschied?

Es soll auch eine kleine Saltiga kommen. Aber die sieht ja wohl total "porno"! aus.

Was könnt iht dem Weihnachtsmann empfehlen?

Gruss Herr P

#q...seit Tagen ohne Fisch....


----------



## Ranger (28. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Halo Herr P,

ich empfehle dem Weihnachtsmann definitiv die Branzino, habe nach meinem persönlichem Empfinden noch nichts besseres gefischt...! 

PS: Nach der Anschaffung der Branzino Anfang 2008 habe ich meine Stella´s (2500er & 4000er) verkauft.


----------



## Herr P (28. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!

Kurz vorab:
Mein Stammgeschäft für Angelgeräte-ausser Ruten(!)- Adventure-fishing in Hamburg hat mir heute eine Brazino zur Verfügung gestellt.

Nun habe ich mir meine Riesentwister und die SS2 geschnappt und bin zu einem Kiessee gefahren und habe mal wieder alles gegeben und nichts erreicht.

Aber egal- wäre ich nicht angeln gegangen, hätte ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch nichts gefangen...ha ha ha

Und was soll ich sagen?

Sie sieht top aus und lässt sich super fischen - aber das Rad habe ich damit im Verhältnis zu meiner Infinity Q 3000 Zaion auch nicht neu erfunden.

Die Rollen liegen jetzt genau vor mir auf dem Tisch und mein Eindruck am Wasser war wohl schon richtig. Die Rollenkörper scheinen doch absolut identisch zu sein.
Die Spulen kann man untereinander umtauschen und sehen vom Spuleninneren her identisch aus.

Die Brazino ist natürlich optisch ein wenig getunt :
Glanzlack + Bohrungen in der Spule.


Vom reinen Angelgefühl ist im Verhältnis zur Infinity Q für mich 0% Mehrwert zu erkennen.Sie wickeln die geflochtene Schnur beide super - und nach einem Jahr extrem Fischen hatte ich auch nicht wirklich erkennbare Verdrallungen erkennen koennen.

Der Mehrwert basiert dann wohl in erster Linie auf der technischen Ausstattung (!?!).


Morethan:
REAL FOUR Concept
11 "CRBB" Kugellager
INFINITE Rücklaufsperre
TWIST BUSTER II
HARDBODY-Z Gehäuse mit AIR METAL Rotor
Cross-Wrap Schnurverlegung
WASHABLE Konstruktion
Aluminiumkurbel, maschinengefräst
TWIST BUSTER Schnurlaufröllchen Titanium beschichtet
(Patent-Nr. EP08876760B1)
Geschmiedete Superweitwurf Aluminiumspule mit TiN-beschichteter Abwurfkante
HYPER DIGIGEAR Getriebe
AIR ROTATION Rollenlauf
Silent Achshub-System
AIRBAIL Rollenbügel, Titanium beschichtet
(Patent-Nr. EP1038437B1)
Longlife Bügelfeder
GYRO SPIN
Made in Japan



Infinity Q 3000 Zaion:

REAL FOUR Concept
9 Kugellager (inkl. 4 "CRBB")
HARDBODY-Z
DIGIGEAR II gefrästes Getriebe
ZAION Rotor
AIR ROTATION Rollenlauf
Geschmiedete Aluminium-Weitwurfspule mit TiN-beschichteter Abwurfkante
Versiegeltes Bremssystem
INFINITE System Rücklaufsperre
Aluminiumkurbel, eloxiert
AIRBAIL Rollenbügel (Patent-Nr. EP1038437B1)
TWIST BUSTER II Schnurlaufröllchen
(Patent-Nr. EP0876760B1)
WASHABLE Konstruktion
Longlife Bügelfeder
Cross-Wrap Schnurverlegung
GYRO SPIN


Desweitern weisen beide Rollen laut Hersteller das gleiche Gewicht , die gleiche Übersetzung und den gleichen Schnureinzug auf.


Wenn ich es also mal richtig zusammenfassen darf , ist die Infinity Q 3000 Zaion ne Morethan "light"!

Unterschiede sind kleine optische Veränderungen , die Anzahl und Qualität der Kugellager und das Getriebe.
Ausserdem ist die Morethan eine Japanrolle.


Sind diese Qualitätsmerkmale wirklich gravierend? Wo liegt der wirkliche Mehrwert? Vielleicht kann mir das jemand mal sachlich vermitteln.

@ Ranger:
Hast Du die Stellas verkauft , weil Du sie nicht mehr brauchtest oder weil man normalerweise nur eine Spinnrolle zur Zeit braucht und die Brazzo beide alten Grössen abdeckt?


Gruss an alle und hoffentlich noch grosse Fische 

Herr P


----------



## Herr P (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1tens
Braucht noch jemand ne 99% neue Infinity Q3000? Dann schaut in die Rubrik verkaufe oder Pin.

2tens:
Welche Rolle wickelt denn nun besser ?

Morethan oder Stella?

Gruss und gute Nacht .... scheiss Nachtschicht!

Herr P


----------



## Ranger (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die Branzino ersetze die 4000er Stella zu 100%. Bei der Belly Boatfischerei das gleiche hier gefällt mir der höhere Schnureinzug und das kräftige Getriebe viel besser... Einzig für das leichte Zanderjiggen und das Wobbeln macht sich eine kleinere Rolle besser, das hat aber auch damit zu tun, weil mir die 8KG Stroft etwas zu heftig für Zander ist und eine Espule nicht in Frage kommt... Werde mir wohl noch eine 3000er Daiwa als Ersatz und Zanderrolle zulegen, mal schauen welche das wird.


----------



## Herr P (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist es nur ein Gefühl mit dem starken Getriebe?

Oder ist es aufgrund technuscher Eigenschaften so. Das mit dem Schnureinzug habe ich auch schon gesehen.

Habe hier zwei Top Angebote  durch Aktionen. Mal sehen

Gruss
 Herr p


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> so die Rarenium CI4 4000er ist heute eingetroffen! klasse lauf super leicht + angenehmer knauf! sonntag dann einsatz am wasser! kann dann mehr berichten! erstes fazit top preis leistungs verhältnis!!!! wie schon geschrieben muss sich jetzt am wasser bewähren!!!!


auch wenn's hier off Topic ist, frage ich trotzdem mal: ist die Rarenium Made in Japan oder Malaysia?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## taxel (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ebay.com findet nur welche mit dem Vermerk Malaysia. Das wundert mich, weil die Stradic 3000 SFC aus Japan ist.*[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> auch wenn's hier off Topic ist, frage ich trotzdem mal: ist die Rarenium Made in Japan oder Malaysia?
> ...


 
Malaysia!!


----------



## Gemini (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, ich bin relativ neu hier und dies ist mein erster Post, ausserdem bin ich Einzelkind, also habt Nachsicht.

Anfang Januar bin ich für drei Tage in Vegas und habe gesehen, dass 2 Meilen neben dem Flughafen ein Basspro-Shop ist, nach den Bildern zu urteilen auch ein recht grosser.
Meine Frage: Unterscheidet sich das Shop- von dem Online-Angebot? 

Ich hätte gerne eine 2500er Stradic CI4 für meine neue leichte Spinne, sowie 2 gute 4000er Spinnrollen für Hecht und Meerforelle, leider habe ich online in der Preisklasse bis 200.00USD ausser der Stradic FI nicht so viel gesehen.
Auch ist die Stradic CI4 nicht im eShop.. Es muss basspro sein weil ich beruflich drüben bin, nur kurz nach der Landung shoppen kann und dann arbeiten muss.... 

Bisher fische ich eine Stella 2500FB, die mir aber fürs Salzwasser und schwere Spinnangeln zu schade ist. Mit totem Köderfisch angele ich seit kurzem eine 3000er Aspire SRA, langt mir... Aber wie gesagt brauche ich u.a. für Dänemark was grösseres. Bin auch noch 50% meiner beruflichen Zeit in Berlin und war im Sommer in Schaprode, denke dort werde ich zukünftig noch öfters hin, auch hier macht ein wenig schwereres Gerät Sinn...

Ich habe gesehen dass ihr Ahnung habt und würde mich über Tipps sowie die Auskunft zu basspro sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank und bis dann

TS


----------



## ivo (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe C&R in Schaprode.

Zu den Rollen. Ich würde bassPro eine Mail schicken und Fragen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur eine Stradic Fi, die ist im Shop unter 200$ erhältlich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Basspro oder den anderen Onlineshops kann man ganz hervorragend online bestellen und sich die Sachen dann ins Hotel schicken lassen, wo Du das Paket bei Deiner Ankunft ausgehändigt bekommst. Hat bei mir schon mehrfach gut funktioniert.

Aufpassen: Oft gibt es Aktionen bei denen der Versand innerhalb der USA sogar umsonst ist, dann nur ein paar Tage mehr einplanen, so 10 Tage vor dem gewünschten Abholen hat sich als guter Wert herausgestellt, oder eben mit Schnellversandoption (Zusatzkosten) bestellen.


----------



## Gemini (30. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ivo, danke für die Rückmeldung, keine schlechte Idee mit der Mail an basspro #6, dachte nur hier kennt jemand schon das Sortiment... C&R praktiziere ich so gut wie immer, in Dänemark muss aber leider mindestens eine Mefo immer als Gravad dran glauben, bitte vergib mir...


----------



## Nick_A (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Habe auch rein gar nichts auszusetzen und ich habe auch noch keinen Service gemacht. Seit 07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht hält sich das "Gerücht" schon so lange, weil auch was "dran" ist ??? 

Und soooo sensibel muss man eigentlich nicht sein, um zu merken, dass die Branzino "anders" läuft als andere "Hochpreismodelle". Ich jedenfalls "merke" das Saltiga-Getriebe daran, dass es ´ne ganze Ecke mehr Widerstand hat...was ja u.a. auch mit dem anderen Getriebematerial erklärbar ist.

Du selbst sagst ja, dass Du* "Macht fühlst", wenn ein Fisch "hängt" * (kann ich nur bestätigen :q) ... und das liegt nach meiner Meinung daran, dass man die Kraft merkt .... weil sie eben auch nicht so leicht läuft 


Und nein.... meine Branze ist defintiv nicht kaputt :q :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> naja ich finde, dass es absolut garnicht mehr Widerstand hat im Vergleich zu ner Certate oder so. Es läuft nur satter, vielleicht etwas "rauher" aber auf keinen Fall schwerfälliger ...


 
rauher? Vom Geräusch her oder vom Gefühl?

Rauh vom Gefühl her, enpfinde ich immer als Widerstand, gegen den ich kurbeln muss ...


----------



## taxel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> naja ich finde, dass es absolut garnicht mehr Widerstand hat im Vergleich zu ner Certate oder so. Es läuft nur satter, vielleicht etwas "rauher" aber auf keinen Fall schwerfälliger ...



Genau das war auch mein Eindruck. Aber wenn ich die Q und die Branze nicht direkt  mit abwechselndem kurbeln hätte vergleichen können, hätte ich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nix gemerkt.


----------



## suerro (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie oft fettet ihr eigendlich eure high-end rollen?
hab mir eine gebrauchte MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 gekauft würd es gern fetten ud ölen, nur ich traue mich nicht die rolle zu zerlegen, obwohl ich vorher einige billigere rollen zerlegt und später ohne probleme zusammen gebaut habe.
gibt es etwas worauf man bei der morethan beachten sollte, wenn man es aufschraubt?


----------



## DRU (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich gebe meine High-Ender beim TD ab. Daiwas kannst Du zum Service auch direkt einschicken.

Meine günstigeren Rollen fette ich selber, den teureren Krams jedoch nicht.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Rollen bekommen: Ballistol Universalöl, als Fett, ein gutes Lagerfett zB. AEG Lagerfett

http://ballistol.de/index.php?page=Produktübersicht&sub=Universalöle&sub2=BALLISTOL Universalöl


----------



## DRU (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ballistol ist wirklich ein super Zeug. Schmiert, löst Verharzungen, desinfisziert, kannste sogar in der Pfanne mit Braten, aber als Getriebe Fett ist es wirklich nicht geeignet.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fusspilz, Hämoriden...

und als fett, nimmt er ein gutes lagerfett, schreibt er....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ballistol ist ganz klar höchstens was für außen. Wer den Geruch mag - :m
kann damit gut sein ganzes "Tackle" wienern und polieren, die Rollen einlagern oder sowas.


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> naja ich finde, dass es absolut garnicht mehr Widerstand hat im Vergleich zu ner Certate oder so. Es läuft nur satter, vielleicht etwas "rauher" aber auf keinen Fall schwerfälliger ...



Ich muss Deine Worte aber jetzt nicht wirklich verstehen, oder ? 

Du beschreibst selbst, dass da irgendwas anders ist im Vergleich zu anderen Rollen (noch größer wird der Unterschied nach meiner Meinung im Vgl. zu Shimano-Rollen wie TwinPower, Aspire, Fireblood, etc.), |kopfkrat

Und wenn etwas "satter" und "rauher" läuft (Deine Worte, welche ich aber auch so als Beschreibung nutzen könnte), dann hat das nach meiner Meinung sehr wohl etwas mit einem gefühlten Widerstand und damit auch mit "schwerfälliger" zu tun.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde man kann das Verhalten/Geräusch der Branzino am besten mit dem einer Rolle mit defektem/lautem Kugellager vergleichen, ein leichtes rauschen das aber nicht von einem Lager kommt sondern von dem Hyper Diggigear Getriebe. 

Kurbeln tut sich die Rolle butterweich, wenn ich auch sagen muß das meine 4000er Fireblood noch weicher läuft.


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß, TwinPower gehören nicht unbedingt zu High-End Produkten, aber ich denke, ich bin hier unter den Pro´s mit meinem Problem am besten aufgehoben.....

meine neuste TP 4000 FB (6 wochen alt und ca 50 betriebstunden) hatte heut morgen urplötzlich nen schweren Lauf, mit dem Gefühl, man könnte jedes Zähnchen am Hauptrad zählen. Ist mir mit anderen noch nicht passiert.

Liegts an der momentanen Kälte, dass das Fett nicht mehr "läuft" oder is einfach zu wenig drin? oder liegt gar ein Verschleiß vor?

Wie schauts aus, kann ich bedenkenlos nachfetten, oder gibts dann Probleme mit der Garantie?
Hatte mit der Rolle gleich am Anfang schon ein Problemchen, nämlich, dass von Haupt-, sowie Ersatzspule die komplette Beschriftung abging. Scheinbar nicht eingebrannt gewesen. 

Wär super, wenn mir hier geholfen wird! 

grüße, Jul


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
hier mal eben eine Frage an die Spezialisten .

Merkt man wirklich noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen einer Shimano Technium 2500 FB und einer High-End Rolle für 4 oder 500 Euro ?
Muss ich mir das so vorstellen wie der Vergleich Technium und ner Rolle für 20 Euro ?
Mal davon abgesehen das ich mir nie solch ein High-End Produkt leisten könne , aber mich interessiert schon ob es sich damit um so viel angenehmer fischt.
Bei meiner Technium würde ich persönlich jetzt sagen , klasse Rolle , mehr geht nicht ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Ich weiß, TwinPower gehören nicht unbedingt zu High-End Produkten, aber ich denke, ich bin hier unter den Pro´s mit meinem Problem am besten aufgehoben.....
> 
> meine neuste TP 4000 FB (6 wochen alt und ca 50 betriebstunden) hatte heut morgen urplötzlich nen schweren Lauf, mit dem Gefühl, man könnte jedes Zähnchen am Hauptrad zählen. Ist mir mit anderen noch nicht passiert.
> 
> ...



Gibt mal ein paar Tropfen Öl hinein, leg sie über nacht weg und teste nochmal.



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal eben eine Frage an die Spezialisten .
> 
> Merkt man wirklich noch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen einer Shimano Technium 2500 FB und einer High-End Rolle für 4 oder 500 Euro ?
> ...



Ja so in etwa ist das.


----------



## novus (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ein absoluter Performancegewinn für alle Rollen sind die Lager von Boca Orange Seals. Besser laufende Rolle hatte ich bisher nicht in der Hand. Der Unterschied zu den Originallagern ist wirklich kaum zu glauben.
Habe kürzlich bei meinen Stellas diese Lager verbaut und werde das jetzt bei allen anderen Rollen ebenso machen. 

Als Öl verwende ich das Quantum Hot Sauche Oil. Das Zeug ist der absolute Hammer. 

@Udo561

Sehr viele Rollen sind heute auf einem wirklich guten Niveau. Die Mittelklasse (Rollen bis 200 €) ist heute um Längen besser als die Oberklasse vor 10 Jahren. 

Allerdings hat sich die Oberklasse auch weiterentwickeld und man merkt natürlich einen Unterschied. Ob der Mehrpreis (bei machen Rollen z.T. das 5-fache) allerdings gerechtfertigt ist, darüber kann man streiten. 

Habe jetzt erst gesehen, das du aus Stommeln kommst. Wohnte bis vor kurzem noch in Stommelerbusch, jetzt in Niederaußem. #h

Gruß


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gibt mal ein paar Tropfen Öl hinein, leg sie über nacht weg und teste nochmal.





hätt ich bereits gemacht, wenn ich nicht immerwieder zu hören bekomm, dass Shimano mit Service recht zimperlich ist.
Nicht dass die am Ende, im Falle einer Reklamation, sagen da sind feinste Abriebsspuren an der Wartungsschraube -> keine Garantie


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> hätt ich bereits gemacht, wenn ich nicht immerwieder zu hören bekomm, dass Shimano mit Service recht zimperlich ist.
> Nicht dass die am Ende, im Falle einer Reklamation, sagen da sind feinste Abriebsspuren an der Wartungsschraube -> keine Garantie


 

da mach dir mal keine sorgen steht doch extra im beilageheft vor jedem zweiten einsatz ölen!


----------



## Khaane (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Novus

Wo hast du die Lager von Boca Orange Seals geordert? Und was kostet ein Komplettsatz (5-8 Lager) für ne Rolle etwa?

Das Quantum Öl ist wirklich top, gerade bei Baitcastern soll sich das positiv auf die Wurfweite auswirken.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



novus schrieb:


> @Udo561
> 
> Habe jetzt erst gesehen, das du aus Stommeln kommst. Wohnte bis vor kurzem noch in Stommelerbusch, jetzt in Niederaußem. #h
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
Niederaußem ?
Nee du , da wollte ich nicht hin 
Kenne ich allerdings auch nur vom durchfahren wenn ich auf die A61 möchte , gibt aber bestimmt auch schöne Ecken da.

Wir halten uns aber überwiegend in NL auf , Sohnemann ist jetzt so alt das er sich darüber freut wenn die "Alten" in Holland sind und er mit Freundin alleine übers Haus verfügen kann :q

Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Khaane (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kosten 2 Stck nicht etwas um die 30 USD?



Kam gerade beim Recherchieren auch auf den Preis - Ganz schön happig, bei ner Stella mit 15 Lagern ist man bei 225 US-$.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen der Baitcaster und der Stationärrolle, die Leichtlaufkugellager und das Leichtlauföl schlagen eben nur bei der Baitcaster im Wurf so kräftig durch. 
Diese Kugellagerpreise sind dann schon etwas abschreckend, wobei das eben trotzdem sehr sinnvoll sein kann.

Wenn die Quantum Red Hot Sauce auch für Super-Baitcaster Tuning gut und bewährt sein soll, hat sich der Vergleich mit der von mir für Stationärrollen präferierten "Fett plus Motoröl"-Lösung schon erledigt. :q

Der Angler von etwas größeren Ködern mit Wasserwiderstand wird von dem Superleichtlauf seiner Rolle beim praktischen Angeln und Einkurbeln eh nicht mehr soviel merken. 
Eher im Gegenteil, unter Zuglast (Köder!) verändert sich die Schmierwirkung, und entscheidend wichtig ist, dass die Schmierwirkung bei der einwirkenden Zuglast 100% erhalten bleibt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sag ja nichts gegen sinniges Aufrüsten, brauchbare und verbessernde Kugellager für Stationärrollen müssen nicht so teuer sein. 
Aber in eine Applause so einen Geldbetrag zu versenken, wo man vlt. besser mit einer Certate anfinge - das ist doch auch sofort klar.


----------



## bachforelle (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo, hab da probleme mit shimano technium 4000fa und aspire 4000fa. bei beiden rollen kommt es vor, daß bei harten, kraftvollen weitwürfen die bügel im moment des abwurfes 
(abbremsen der rutenbeschleunigung bei 10 bis 11 uhr)zufallen.
dann sind die schweren kunstköder (wobbler....) am abreißen und für immer verloren.
Das ganze geschehen passiert ja auch eigendlich beim auswurf.weil nach dem bügelöffnen die rute nach oben in die 1 bis 2 uhr stellung gebracht wird.hierbei verändert sich ja der schwerpunkt der rolle.und der rollenbügel deht sich dann und zeigt in der 2 uhr rutenstellung dann wieder richtung erde.
bei starker beschleunigungsabbremsung der rute schlägt der bügel dann manchmal, nicht immer ,um.
das ganze kann man auch ohne rute beobachten, indem man nur die rolle in die hand nimmt und ein wurf  simuliert.
wie kann man nun abändern, das der bügel sich nicht von allein dreht, wenn man dir rolle in ihrer lage verändert?
ich habe schon die schrauben, die das klappgelenk darstellen, fester angezogen. dies hällt aber nicht lang und lockert sich nach einigen würfen.
hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen oder wo find ich ausführungen zum problem?hab ja hier schon gesucht und auch gelesen das es schon irgendwo einige beiträge gibt, aber wo.?

mit ner 3000 stella klappt der bügel nicht um.der rastet auch irgendwie deutlicher ein....

dank euch schon jetzt für eure tipps
mfg


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Technium fehlt der Frictionring, der den Bügel hemmt, sodass der aufgeklappt gebremst wird. Läßt sich aber nachrüsten. Zur Aspire kann ich nichts sagen, dass höre ich in dem Zusammenhang zum ersten Mal.


----------



## singer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man für seine Rollen ein spitzen Öl sucht dan das hier Klick! Ansonsten gibt es mindestens zwei andere Öle/Fette die besser sind als Hot Sauce.

Kugellager wechseln in nur bei minderwertigen bis teilweise mittleren Rollen sinnvoll. Übrigends ABEC7/5/3 hat nichts mit der Qualität zu tun. 

Stellt Boca die KL überhaupt selbst her? ich glaube eher das ist ein Laden der die unter dem eigenen Namen vertreibt. Es gibt viele sehr gute KL Marken und echte Hersteller die garantiert ähnlich gute Kl habe, auch für weniger.


----------



## bachforelle (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wo sitzt der denn, da wo man umklappt??
oder in der rolle??


----------



## megger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Friction Ring, oder wie der heißt, verhindert das Drehen des Rotors bei geöffnetem Bügel. Somit wird das Umschlagen des Bügels verhindert. Er sitzt unter dem Rotor. Bei Ussat hab ich damals 5€ fürs Umrüsten bezahlt.


Petri

Megger


----------



## bachforelle (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Der Friction Ring, oder wie der heißt, verhindert das Drehen des Rotors bei geöffnetem Bügel. Somit wird das Umschlagen des Bügels verhindert. Er sitzt unter dem Rotor. Bei Ussat hab ich damals 5€ fürs Umrüsten bezahlt.
> 
> 
> Petri
> ...




schaue morgen mal in den bauplan
danke


----------



## singer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ as82
Soweit ich weiß ist Abec die Toleranzklasse von Kugellagern. Angefangen von Außendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser und Breite unter anderem im Blickpunkt von Temperaturunterschieden. Erst danach geht es um die Toleranz des Innenlebens. Das fällt bei Angelrollen so gut wie überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Über die Qualität wie sie sich drehen sagt das nichts aus. Natürlich sollten sich präzisere Kls besser drehen als weniger präzise. Sollten, denn es ist oft genug nicht der Fall. Bei Angelrollen ist es wichtiger aus welchem Material die sind. Präzise genug sind eigentlich alle und auch die Temperaturen und Last sind zu vernachlässigen. 

Als Beispiel für ein besseres Fett/Öl nenne ich das Ardent Reel Butter Oil/Grease. Das ist eigentlich gleichzusetzen mit dem Hot Sauce, hat aber mehr als 30% mehr Inhalt bei gleichem teilweise günstigerem Preis. Das nenne ich besser. Zudem gibt es dort noch Kugellager Öl und Sets mit allen drei oder auch ein Cleaning Kit oder ein Degreaser. Glaub mir der PP man von ebay wird auch danach umstellen hat er mir selbst gesagt nachdem ich danach verlangt habe. 
Das Öl aus meinem Link dreht sich wie die Hölle. Glaube ich sofort wenn behauptet wird das alle Rekorde damit erreicht werden.


----------



## Khaane (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Letztlich alles subjektive Empfindungen, habe auch diverse Fette und Öle probiert und bin mit dem Quantum Hot Sauce Kit absolut zufrieden.

@ Singer

Hast du die gleiche Rolle mal mit dem Ardent Fett Öl / Rocket Fuel und dem Hot Sauce Kit gefettet, um die Ergebnisse vergleichen zu können?

Anwendungen bei unterschiedlichen Rollen und dann vergleichen hat ja wenig Sinn.


----------



## novus (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ein Link zu den Lagern:

http://www.bocabearings.com

Die Lager kosten ca. 16 $ + Versand.

Bei ner Stella werden nur 3 Lager gewechselt, denn nur auf die kommt es an.  Der Unterschied zu den werksseitig verbauten Lagern ist deutlich spürbar, gerade wenn man mit schweren Ködern fischt. 

Bei BC-Rollen liegen Welten zwischen den Orginallagern und den Bocas. Ob dieser Effekt immer gewünscht ist...naja, ich komme inzwischen damit klar. Die Rollen sind halt um einiges bissiger und der Zugewinn an Wurfweite erstaunlich. Braucht man nicht immer, aber schön, wenn man ihn hat.

Und das Quantum Hot Sauce Oil ist ein MUSS. Ein Bekannter hat mich drauf gebracht. Der meinte, es wirkt wie weißes Pulver bei Christof Daum. 

Gruß


----------



## mlkzander (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



novus schrieb:


> es wirkt wie weißes Pulver bei Christof Daum.
> Gruß



kannst du das mal spezifizieren?


----------



## Khaane (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mlkzander schrieb:


> kannst du das mal spezifizieren?



Das wirkt bei dir bestimmt nicht anders.


----------



## novus (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82

Bei ner 5000 FA z.B. sind das die Lager: 

1 x 7943

2 x 8035

1 x 8128

Also insgesamt 4 Lager, sorry. Das Lager 8035 ist 2 x zu wechseln. 

@mlkzander

Probier es einfach aus. Bin mir sicher, du wirst dich wundern.


Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten die ihre Stella aufgrund dieser Empfehlungen zerlegt haben, sie nicht mehr zum Laufen bekommen und gleichzeitig ihren Garantieanspruch in die Wicken kugelgelagert haben.


----------



## Gemini (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe meine Stella 2500 FB gestern todesmutig zerlegt, gereinigt, kugellager gereinigt und auch wieder zusammen bekommen. Sie läuft sogar! Oook, die Abdeckung über der Rotorschraube ist instabiler und zerbrechlicher als gedacht, sonst aber war es einfacher als ich befürchtet habe.

3 Meerforellentrips nach DK in 2009 und einige Vollbäder in der Ostsee hatten schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Herr P (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auf meinem "Kreuzzeug " nach meiner neuen Rolle noch nicht wirklich weiter.

Meinen Favorit die Brazino hatte ich ja nun getestet. Nun habe ich die Tage mal ne neue Twinpower 5000 SW in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen :

Die Rolle laüft schon super und macht einen seht kräftigen Eindruck. Die Rolle wiegt nun aber auch stolze 100 gr mehr.
Was brigt mir die Bezeichnung SW nun wirklich- Ist die Rolle nur schwerer , weil das Innenleben aus VA ist?

Und in wieweit ist die Stella SW der Twin SW überlegen oder anders gefragt : Ist es das Geld wert sich ne Stella SW zu holen?

Ich überlege auch das SW PGM zu wählen , weil ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder mehrfach an die Boddden Gewässer möchte .

Salzwasser + theoretisch grossse Hechte? 
Wer hat praktische Erfahrungen?


Gruss an alle 
Herr P


----------



## novus (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82

Welche Stella willst du umrüsten? Dann such ich dir die Lager raus. Ich kann dir aber nur bei den blauen FA Modellen helfen, andere fische ich nicht.

Bei den Modellen bis 5000 FA ist eine Zeichnungen dabei, auf der von 1000 FA bis 5000 FA alle abgebildet sind. Bei den Modellen von 6.000 FA bis 20.000 FA ist eine Zeichnung dabei, auf der ebenfalls die o.g. Modelle alle abgebildet sind.
Wenn du eine dieser Rollen fischst, musst du auch die Zeichnungen dazu besitzen.


@sundvogel

Wer seine Rollen selbst pflegt, kann auch Lager tauschen. Nicht in jedem Winkel dieser Welt kann man mal eben zum Händler gehen und eine Rolle wegen einer Kleinigkeit einschicken. Was will man machen, wenn man früh morgens vor dem Auslaufen feststellt, das eine Rolle klemmt? Da muß man auch mal selbst mit dem Schraubendreher ran, mehr ist eigentlich nicht notwendig. Die Technik ist recht simple.


Gruß


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
wollte meine Stella 2500S auch mal neu einölen. Die hats echt mal nötig. Sollte ich auf etwas Bestimmtes achten? Hab bissle Angst um die g. s. .

Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



novus schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Wer seine Rollen selbst pflegt, kann auch Lager tauschen. Nicht in jedem Winkel dieser Welt kann man mal eben zum Händler gehen und eine Rolle wegen einer Kleinigkeit einschicken. Was will man machen, wenn man früh morgens vor dem Auslaufen feststellt, das eine Rolle klemmt? Da muß man auch mal selbst mit dem Schraubendreher ran, mehr ist eigentlich nicht notwendig. Die Technik ist recht simple.



Ja klar, macht man. Ich habe da nix dagegen. Ich kenne nur einen, der mir eine Sephia/Fireblood abgekauft hat und sie nicht wieder zusammenbekommen hat, obwohl er genauso geschnackt hat wie du. Wie gesagt, viel Glück mich amüsiert die Thematik. Die meisten Leute hier werden wohl durchaus Möglichkeiten haben in ihrer näheren Umgebung einen Händler zu finden. Wie gesagt, mich würde schon der Garantieverlust erheblich stören, zumal ein Rollensupport nun echt nicht die Welt kostet. Immer nur ran an die schrauben, das muß ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was soll an der Sache so schwer sein SUNDVOGEL?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nix, schraub deine Stella auseinander und öle sie mal kräftig ein. Viel Spaß. 
Ich mache das nicht. Jeder kann das doch so machen wie er will oder nicht.

GROßBARSCHKAPUTTMACHER


----------



## Gemini (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das aller aller aller wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach, die Getrieberad-Position überall genau markieren, und da wird es kompliziert wenn man Rollen noch nie aufgemacht hat, weil man gerne mal weiterdreht, verkantet beim Öffnen etc... zumal das Gehäuse nicht immer direkt ohne irgendeinen Hebel zu öffnen ist.
Und bei einer Stella die ursprüngliche Position wiederzufinden ist nicht so easy, das Rad hat werkseitig eine schwarze Beschichtung auf den Zähnen (würde ich nach Anschauung sagen) , keine Ahnung was das ist und bei einer benutzten Rolle ist ein Teil blank, also habe ich dort angefangen anzusetzen (weil ich es beim Öffnen natürlich auch vermurkst habe), dauert eine Weile bis es wieder 100% passt.
Ausserdem muss der Rotor beim Testen 100% korrekt sitzen und es fallen gerne mal Teil 11610 und 11618 (bei Stella 2500 FD) runter... zumindest meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Gemini (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ novus
> 
> ich möchte garkeine Stella umrüsten. ...



insofern die rolle angenommen wird... ausserdem macht es spass an dem zeug rumzuschrauben


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

danke gemini


----------



## Gemini (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> watt is?
> 
> Ich habe damals ein erstes Muster von 'irgendeinem' Shimano Distri bekommen, ohne Rechnung, ohne Box, ohne alles, kann man das einsenden?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemini (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eine offiziell gekaufte rolle in der garantie die probleme macht würde ich eigentlich auch einsenden... mir wurde nur gesagt dass der shimano service in deutschland be...scheiden ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## Khaane (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So gerade aus DK zurück, schöne hohe Wellen und wenig Dorsch. 

Die 4000er Aspire hat ihre Taufe mit Bravur bestanden, läuft im Gegensatz zu ihrem Vorgänger der Infinity genauso gut wie vorher, trotz Vollbad. #6

Genug Kurbelpower hat sie auch und macht einen robusten Eindruck.
Die Bremse ist aber verglichen mit der Daiwa deutlich schwächer, selbst ne Blue Arc hat ne stärkere Bremse. 

Was mir eher etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, die 70gr. Yabai hat nicht wirklich Rückgrat, ist zwar in der Spitze knüppelhart gibt aber sehr schnell auf der ganzen Linie nach.

In der Köderführung ist sie gut, ob sie im Drill so stark nachgeben muss, ist wohl Geschmackssache, ich finde es nicht so gut.

-----------------------------------------------------
Back2topic:

Direkt an eine Stella als Gelegenheitsschrauber zu wagen, empfehle ich nicht, da sollte man schon einige andere Rollen und vorallem Shimanos zerlegt haben und den Aufbau im Schlaf beherrschen.

Das fängt ja schon an der Rotorschraube an, einmal zu fest angezogen und das Gewinde des Pinion Gear ist hin - Kostet bei ner 0815 Rolle vllt. 10-20 €, bei ner Stella kostet das bestimmt 50-100 €, ganz zu schweigen von der Wartezeit für die E-Teile Bestellung. 

Ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln ist die Stella aber auch nicht, wenn man einigermaßen Erfahrung hat und akkurat arbeitet, dann wird man die wohl locker wieder zusammen kriegen.

Ob die diskutierte Ritzelstellung beim Zusammenbau entscheidend ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, bis jetzt habe ich nur eine Rolle gesehen, wo diese werkseitig markiert war. (Okuma VS)
Alle anderen Rollen liefen nach der Wartung wieder astrein - Gerade für die Hersteller ist es doch sinnvoller die Zahnungszahl der Räder so zu planen, dass diese beim Zusammenbau irrelevant ist, da es den Service unnötig erschwert.
Wirklich klären konnte man den Sachverhalt aber auch bei einer vorigen Diskussion (einige Monate vorher hier im Forum) nicht.

PS: Und nu husch husch ins Bettchen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Gemini schrieb:


> ... mir wurde nur gesagt dass der shimano service in deutschland be...scheiden ist. Stimmt das?



Es gibt solche und solche. Bei der Geiz ist geil Mentalität will natürlich nicht jeder Servicepoint im Ausland billig gekaufte Rollen warten. Ich bin da recht fest an einen Händler gebunden www.hav-shop.de und dort bekomme ich wirklichen Service und echte Kulanz. 

Ein gutes Verhältnis vom händler zum kunden sollte sich immer für beide lohnen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich ist das Warten einer Angelrolle keine Hexerei. Was man aber einfach nicht unterschätzen sollte sind Routine und Erfahrung. Wer noch keine Rollen gewartet hat, dem würde ich zum Einstieg keine HE-Rolle empfehlen. Wenn dann doch was nicht mehr gut läuft wäre mir das Risiko zu groß. Wer schon eine größere Anzahl von Rollen gewartet hat kennt ja schon ein paar Sachen auf die man achten sollte, dazu kommen dann eben immer noch die spezifischen Eigenarten jedes Modells.

Ich möchte es gerne mal mit was anderem vergleichen: Heute will uns ja jeder Baumarkt klarmachen das jeder ohne Übung und Erfahrung alles selber genauso gut machen kann wie Profis, solange er nur das Ho...bach Faltblatt dazu gelesen hat. Bei manchen Sachen klappt das (auf den ersten Blick) ganz gut, bei anderen eher nicht. Wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat kann man meist ganz gut feststellen ob es eben ein Profi gemacht hat oder nicht. Nur weil es von aussen nett ausschaut und auf den ersten Blick funktioniert heisst das ja nicht das es das dauerhaft problemlos tut. Vermutlich kennt jeder aus seinem Berufsfeld Dinge, die auch Laien gut hinbekommen, und genauso aber auch Sachen, die zwar oft versucht werden, aber meistens eben zu keinem ordentlichen Ergebnis führen. Als Fachmann würde man das so nicht lassen, weil es eben Pfusch ist, der Heimwerker findet das ist gut so und ja viel billiger als vom Fachmann...

Ich habe hier eine Rolle liegen die nach einem Defekt nicht mehr gescheit lief. OK, mir wurde angeboten diese Rolle zu überprüfen und wieder instantzusetzen. Da es jemand aus dem Board war der mir versicherte die notwendige Erfahrung zu haben habe ich ihm die Rolle zugeschickt. Ich habe Ersatzteile aus Japan bestellt, die Rolle wurde zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengesetzt (mit neuen Teilen) Vielen Dank für die Mühe, aber die Rolle läuft einfach nicht gescheit. Woran es liegt (falsch zusammengesetzt, Schmierung, noch andere Teile benötigt?) kann ich nicht beurteilen. #c

Ist jetzt kein akutes Problem weil ich die Rolle nicht ständig nutze, ist mehr ein Backup. Also kommt die Rolle jetzt zu einem Shimano-Servicecenter das ich letzte Woche kennenlernen durfte und das mir einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck vermittelt hat. Mal sehen was die da noch retten können. Da es ein japanisches Modell ist (Twinpower MG 4000) wollten die meisten Servicecenter das Teil nicht annehmen, aber der tut es. Ht wohl auch schon mehr japanische Modelle auf dem Tisch gehabt, das ist sicher kein Nachteil. Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt.

Um wieder zu dem Handwerker-Vergleich zurückzukommen: Oft is es bei einem ordentlichen Handwerker günstiger als man glaubt, wenn man mit einrechnet das es einfach hinterher funktioniert und man keine Rennerei hat. Z.B. für eine professionelle Rollenwartung 17,50€ finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn ich sehe wie lange ich dafür brauchen würde (mangels Routine) und beim Profi weiss das es einfach ordentlich gemacht ist. 

Wenn wir hier im Thread von Rollen reden die meist >200€, teilweise bei 500€ und mehr liegen, finde ich das eine Wartung für 17,50€ nicht zu machen sparen am falschen Ende ist... Ich werde in der Schonzeit mal ein Paket schicken, wenn man 5 Rollen auf einmal schickt lohnt sich der Versand eher...


----------



## Ollek (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|rotwerden Muss mich ma outen, bin zwar Mechaniker für Industriemaschinen und Werkzeuge aber auch ich hab schonmal eine Rolle geschrottet. (quantum)

Dachte auch das Zerlegen und Zusammenbauen dürfte kein Problem sein, aber die winzigen Plasteteilchen und Federn die nach einiger Zeit zum Vorschein kommen belehrten mich eines besseren #d  (Da wirste Wahnsinnich #q)

Da hat Schleie und Sundvogel recht, nen gutes Servicenter insbesondere für hochpreisige Rollen sollte man schon aufsuchen statts zu experiementieren.

Wer 500 Okken für ne Rolle über hat, den sollten 17€ auch nicht jucken.

:cMuss mich noch mal outen...bei meinem Laptop dachte ich auch na machse selber.....|supergri nun hör ich aber auf.

Gruss


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Die Zahnräder sollten in der Zähnezahl möglichst Teilerfremd sein. Das Optimun bieten hier natürlich 2  Primzahlen. Wenn einer möchte kann er ja mal nachzählen.


----------



## Gemini (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche. Bei der Geiz ist geil Mentalität will natürlich nicht jeder Servicepoint im Ausland billig gekaufte Rollen warten. Ich bin da recht fest an einen Händler gebunden www.hav-shop.de und dort bekomme ich wirklichen Service und echte Kulanz.
> 
> Ein gutes Verhältnis vom händler zum kunden sollte sich immer für beide lohnen.



Ich habe ausreichend Lieferanten-Erfahrung mit MSH (media saturn holding) um eben diese Mentalität nicht wirklich geil zu finden, die 'geilen' preise werden nämlich den herstellern aus den rippen geleiert... es ist aber so dass ich die rolle von einem shimano distri nach dem fischen direkt am wasser gekauft hab weil er grad ein paar muster im auto liegen hatte. wenn ich sowas bei hav oder wo auch immer bei defekt abgeben kann und dann auch noch zeitig zurückbekomme weiss ich ja wo die teile in zukunft hingeben muss... #6

ich bin handwerklich unbegabt (sagt meine frau) und hab es hinbekommen, die rolle läuft sauber, es ist frickelarbeit aber macht auch spass wenn die rolle danach wieder funktioniert und man genau weiss wo man was 'gedreht' hat dass es so ist.

btw, heute war trotz toll drehender stella essig, ein mikrohecht der besser stichling geworden wäre aufm 5er Mepps...

In dem Sinne, euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Herr P (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal bitte nur für mich! Danke!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Twin Power 5000 SW oder der Stella 5000 SW ?

Möchte Sie zum schweren Gufi-angeln am Bodden etc einsetzen.


Gruss und Petri Heil 
Herr P


----------



## novus (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Herr P

Sind beides Toprollen und bestens dafür geeignet. Gerade für den von dir angebenen Zweck. 

Viele fischen die 4000er Modelle. Da ist mir der Spulenkopf zu klein.

Gruß


----------



## mr.pepse (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich glaube viel mehr Probleme macht das Wormshaftgetriebe. Das mit dem Hauptgetriebe und Achsenhub abzustimmen ist villeicht das größer Übel ...


Was meinst du? Wo genau soll die Schwierigkeit liegen?


----------



## mr.pepse (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meinst du bei der Montage? Der Spulenhub ist ja unabhängig von der Position des Rotors, daher ist es bei der Montage völlig egal, ob man die Achse oben, unten, in die Mitte oder irgendwo dazwischen in der Spur der Schneckenwelle anbringt.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ob es nun einfach bzw. schwierig (oder hakelig wie angelspezi82 es nennt) ist, kann man grundsätzlich nicht pauschalisieren. Das hängt eben von den Fingern ab, die da dran "rumpfuschen".
Mir persönlich fällt das absolut nicht schwer. Zugegeben: Ich habe meine ersten Versuche (da war ich ungefähr 13 Jahre alt) nicht an einer Stella vorgenommen, aber meine ersten Versuche sind durchweg geglückt.
Ich kenne ganz im Gegensatz dazu aber auch Leute, die mit 25 Jahren immer noch fast am Batterietausch einer Fernbedienung scheitern. Einer dieser Leute (Achtung: Festhalten) traut sich nach eigener Aussage nicht mal das Schnuraufspulen selbst zu, mehr als Kurbel abschrauben ist da nicht.
So verfügt jeder Mensch über individuelle Stärken und Schwächen. Man merkt überall im Leben, ob man nun handwerklich und technisch begabt ist oder ob man besser anderwo punktet. 
Vom Grundaufbau sind die Statios alle ähnlich und kein Zauberwerk, eine 400 € Rolle unterscheidet sich da nicht großartig von einer 50 € Rolle. Der Unterschied ist eben, dass es bei der 400 € Rolle gleich um ein Vielfaches mehr weh tut, wenn wirklich mal was schief geht. Details sind aber immer mal unterschiedlich, deswegen empfehle ich jedem "Anfänger", halt wirklich an ausgemusterten Stücken zu "üben". Wichtig ist halt, dass man jeden Schritt bedenkt und konzentriert arbeitet. Dazu kann man Fotos machen, sich Dinge notieren und im Notfall zeichnen. Die Explosionszeichnung ist dabei genauso unabkömmlich wie penible Ordnung. Zerlegte Teile idealerweise nach Baugruppen (oder anderen praktikablen Systemen) geordnet ablegen, erleichtert das Zusammensetzen bei wenig Erfahrung und Kleinteilen (z.B. bei Heckbremsern) ungemein. Ansonsten gilt: Übung macht den Meister.
Ob man sich sowas zutraut, kann am Besten jeder selbst beurteilen.
Ich persönlich vertraue absolut auf meine Fertigkeiten. Außerdem wurde ich von vielen Herstellern auch schon bei Rollen Ü200 € relativ stark enttäuscht, so dass mein Gewissen erst beruhigt ist, wenn ich alles geprüft und nach meinen Vorstellungen "bearbeitet" habe. Deswegen würde ICH mich auch ohne Überlegung an die Wartung einer Stella machen. Kann aber sehr gut verstehen, dass das eben nicht jeder macht. Wenn ich mir meiner Sache nicht absolut sicher wäre, gäbe auch ich es besser in vertrauensvolle Hände.

Gruß


----------



## mr.pepse (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eben, Übung macht den Meister. Meine erste Rolle habe ich mit etwa 10-12Jahren zerlegt und seither oft an den Rollen gebastelt. Zugegeben, schon oft wurde aus "ein Mal zerlegen, Fetten und Zusammensetzen" "Zerlegen, Fettem, Zusammensetzen, Zerlegen, weil etwas nicht passt, Zusammensetzen, wieder zerlegen" mit teilweise vielen Wiederholungen  
Aber irgendwann hat man den Dreh raus und dann klappts im Schlaf.
Ist doch überall so. (Z.B. Habe ich mir am Donnerstag einen Zauberwürfel (Rubiks Cube) gekauft. Am ersten Tag nur Rumgespiele, am zweiten Tag war er in 6-10minuten Lösbar, Samstag war ich bei 3:30min und gestern hab ich 1:50 gestoppt. Übung eben)


----------



## DRU (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Khaane, 

Du hast die Daiwa doch seit gut einem Jahr nicht mehr und hattest sie auch so gut wie gar nicht gefischt. Meines Erachtens macht dieser subjektiv direkte Rollenvergleich bei diesem Zaitrahmen wenig Sinn!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr müßt schon unterscheiden, ob eine Rolle nur gewartet, also säubern und neu fetten,
oder ob sie schon Schäden hat, Einlaufspuren, gar verzogen ist, etc.

Hier zu glauben, man könnte schlechten Lauf wegen Einlaufspuren und kratzigem Lauf wieder wegbekommen - das funktioniert nicht. Je leichter die Bauweise, je more sophisticated das Ding bezüglich ausknautscht und leicht, um so feiner der neue Rollen(leer)lauf, umso stärker schlägt das zu. 
Und wie ich inzwischen sagen möchte: Wer seine Shimano ein Stück gequält hat, ist mit dem Shimano-Servicecenter (so denn gut und greifbar wie z.B. bei HAV) am besten dran: Die sollten die E-Teile alle da haben, und notfalls muss viel getauscht werden, damit die Rolle wieder "wie neu" läuft.

Um es auch mal so zu sagen:
Die HE-Rolle mit dem Super-Smooth Reliance Lauf kann nur schlechter werden, die hat nahezu ihr getriebetechnisches Optimum, Beschichtung, geringe Toleranzen, und kann ich neu mit einer anderen Schmierung evtl. noch weiter aufwerten. 
Wenn die alt geworden und eingespurt ist, wird sie nur schlechter. 
Eine günstige Rolle mit recht rauhen nicht finierten Getriebeteilen kann besser werden, sich glätten durch Abrieb im Getriebe. Das wird man bei einer HE-Rolle nicht finden.
Und es ist immer besser, eine neue Rolle bei ungenügendem Lauf nochmal richtig komplett zu fetten, als darauf zu warten, dass sie schlechter wird. 
Wer eine Rolle hat, die die ersten 1 oder 2 Jahre (je nach Einsatzhäufigkeit) erstmal fein tut, ist doch auch erstmal zufrieden. 
Aber irgendwann muss jede Rolle gereinigt und neu geschmiert werden ...


----------



## Herr P (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was kostet denn eigentlich einer vernünftige Wartung? 
Z. B. für eine Fireblood 
oder eine Brazzo?

Hat jemand da mal ne Hausnummer?

Gruss Herr P


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe weiter oben schon mal den Preis eines Shimano-Servicecenters angegeben: 17,50€

Wie sich das in anderen Läden verhält kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Det,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die HE-Rolle mit dem Super-Smooth Reliance Lauf kann nur schlechter werden, die hat nahezu ihr getriebetechnisches Optimum, Beschichtung, geringe Toleranzen, und kann ich neu mit einer anderen Schmierung evtl. noch weiter aufwerten.
> Wenn die alt geworden und eingespurt ist, wird sie nur schlechter.


die höherwertigen Shimanos (z.B. TP, Aspire, Fireblood) laufen schon ordentlich "out of the Box", aber trotzdem werden die nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit noch besser (d.h. leichter, glatter und leiser), so zumindest die Erfahrung von mir und in meinem Freundeskreis.

Bei den günstigeren Shimanos ist das eher nicht so ... meine 750er Symetre blieb etwa auf gleichem Niveau, wurde dann etwas schwergängiger und seit dem Fetten/Ölen ist es wieder OK. Die Exage (1000FA) wurde immer schwergängiger und rauher im Lauf, mit Fetten/Ölen habe ich die Schwergängigkeit in den Griff bekommen, aber ein leicht rauher Lauf blieb. Aber das gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread, sorry.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
kann man eigendlich jede Rolle mit besseren Kugellagern aufwerten ?
An meine Technium möchte ich nicht dran , ist für euch vielleicht Billigkram aber es ist nun mal meine teuerste und besste Rolle.
Aber ich habe da noch so einige Rollen aus früheren Zeiten , so um die 4-7 jahre alt , alle mit Kugellager , aber eben Billigrollen in der unter 50 Euro Klasse.
Oder bringt das bei solch preiswerten Rollen nichts ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Udo,

wenn Du Spaß dran hast, warum nicht?!

Ich würde in eine Rolle allerdings keine Lager einbauen, die mehr Wert sind, als die ganze Rolle. Ich baue in meinen Diesel-Kombi auch keine Keramik/Carbon-Rennbremsanlage ein 

Fraglich ist auch, ob Du die Auswirkungen der besseren Lager überhaupt spürst?! Bei günstigen Rollen würde ich vermuten, daß es da andere limitierende Faktoren gibt, die eine (deutliche) Verbesserung des Laufverhaltens allein durch neue Kugellager verhindern (z.B. das Getriebe selbst).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
upps , ich dachte jetzt das Kugellagen nicht die Welt kosten.
Aber du hast Recht , ich hatte auch schon die ein oder andere Billigrolle auseinander genommen , so richtig sauber verarbeitet sind die nicht.
Da sitzt nicht alles 100% passgenau , daran mag es liegen das sie eben anders laufen als hochwertige Rollen.
Dann werden die Kugellagen wohl nicht den erhofften Erfolg bringen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> upps , ich dachte jetzt das Kugellagen nicht die Welt kosten.
> Aber du hast Recht , ich hatte auch schon die ein oder andere Billigrolle auseinander genommen , so richtig sauber verarbeitet sind die nicht.
> Da sitzt nicht alles 100% passgenau , daran mag es liegen das sie eben anders laufen als hochwertige Rollen.
> ...



Man muss für die 40 € Rolle ja nicht gleich die Lager von Boca nehmen, bei denen man mit 2 Lagern dann überm Rollenpreis läge. Es gibt im modellbau etc. auch andere gute günstige Lager für weniger Geld. Persönlich würde ich die Lager bei diesen günstigen Rollen aber nur tauschen, wenn sie Probleme machen. Solange die noch laufen, lohnt sich das bei diesen Rollen kaum.


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Man muss für die 40 € Rolle ja nicht gleich die Lager von Boca nehmen, bei denen man mit 2 Lagern dann überm Rollenpreis läge. Es gibt im modellbau etc. auch andere gute günstige Lager für weniger Geld.


weißt Du, wie diese rel .günstigen Lager aus dem Modellbau (welche genau?) qualitativ im Vergleich zu den von Shimano im unteren/mittleren Preisbereich serienmäßig verbauten Lagern sind?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> weißt Du, wie diese rel .günstigen Lager aus dem Modellbau (welche genau?) qualitativ im Vergleich zu den von Shimano im unteren/mittleren Preisbereich serienmäßig verbauten Lagern sind?
> ...




Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da fehlen die Erfahrungswerte, weil weder ich noch andere mir bekannte Rollenwarter sowas im großen Stil getan haben.
Die ARB-Lager bei Shimano sind sicherlich schon nicht schlecht. Da dürfte es schon fast schwierig werden, "günstig" bessere Lager zu finden. Wie sich die "Nicht-ARB-Lager" im Vergleich machen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn man das wirklich herausfinden möchte, wäre der Gang zu einem Modellbauexperten der Beste. Der kann einem sicher erstmal sagen, was es da für Lager gibt und wie deren Qualität ist.
Fakt ist aber, dass im Modellbau je nach Anwendung in der Regel wesentlich höhere Belastungen und Umdrehungszahlen herrschen als in einer Angelrolle. Das vorhandene Know-How und das Angebot werden da auch wesentlich größer sein, weil viel öfter Lager getauscht werden und dort überhaupt mehr Eigenarbeit herrscht.

Der Aufwand für das alles lohnt sich bei diesen günstigen Rollen aber kaum, deswegen würde ich überhaupt nur tauschen, wenn ein originales kaputt ist.

Gruß


----------



## Khaane (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe weiter oben schon mal den Preis eines Shimano-Servicecenters angegeben: 17,50€
> 
> Wie sich das in anderen Läden verhält kann ich nicht sagen.



Hört sich interessant an, preislich auf jeden Fall im Rahmen.

Was wird denn konkret an der Rolle gemacht, wird sie komplett entfettet und alles neu geschmiert und laufen die Rollen nach der Wartung merklich besser?


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für Deine Einschätzung, TRANSformator.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane:

Ich habe den Laden wie schon gesagt erst letzte Woche kennengelernt und werde jetzt sicher in der heissen Raubfischzeit keine Rolle dort hinschicken, da der Laden von mir halt ca. 450km weg ist. Wenn die Schonzeit anbricht werde ich ein Paket Rollen hinschicken...

Allerdings haben einige Boardies da schon Rollen gehabt und waren wohl sehr zufrieden, eventuell melden die sich ja noch mal.


----------



## DRU (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muss meine erst noch abholen 

Wenn eine Rolle regelmäßig benutzt wird, dann verhartzt letztlich auch kein Fett, somit reicht ein nachschmieren mit den gleichen Fetten! Habe aber noch nicht genauer nachgefragt......


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wäre mal nicht schlecht wenn man irgendwo nachlesen könnte wo sich die ganzen servicecenter von shimano verstecken! für die paar euro abgeben anstatt selber machen!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> wäre mal nicht schlecht wenn man irgendwo nachlesen könnte wo sich die ganzen servicecenter von shimano verstecken! für die paar euro abgeben anstatt selber machen!


 



http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...customer_service0/shimano_service_center.html


Die Servicecenter von Deutschland stehen übrigens auch auf der allerletzten Seite des Shimano Kataloges.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wir sind mit dem in Bremen und dem in Hamburg jedenfalls aüsserst zufrieden.
Tip Top!


----------



## Herr P (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So!
 Der Weihnachtsmann hat sein Taschengeld für ne "Brazzo" ausgegeben.

Sollte es wirklich noch mal salzig werden überlege ich mir was neues!

Sie sieht einfach unwiederstehlich aus.

Entscheidend war letztendlich der zuverlässige Service meines Händlers.

Gruss Petri 
Herr P


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...customer_service0/shimano_service_center.html
> 
> 
> Die Servicecenter von Deutschland stehen übrigens auch auf der allerletzten Seite des Shimano Kataloges.


 

soweit komme ich nie weil dann schon etliche euronen verplant sind#6 danke für die info


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

tachchen....

ich weiß zwar nicht genau, ob es hier hin passt, aber high end ist es auf jeden fall.

unzwar geht es um meine neuanschaffung.
ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, welche es sein wird.

entweder yabai 2,50m 15-50gr. mit der aspire oder twinpower c14 2500 zusammen etwa 350€,

oder die aspire bx 2,70m 20-50gr. mit der aspire oder der twinpower c14 2500 ca. gleicher preis.

die combo ist fürs gufieren gedacht und wird hauptsächlich in seen sowie im rhein verwendet.

was sagt ihr dazu bz. der rollengröße etc., oder habt ihr noch was zu verbessern?

mfg spinnermarv


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Preis ist mit der neuen TP Ci4 aber äusserst unrealistisch


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eigentlich nicht, 174€ finde ich nicht viel.....


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das kann ich euch im moment leider noch nicht sagen, sonst bekomm ich keine mehr


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry hab mich verlesen, das ist nur das heckbremsenmodell...
schei....
ist bei ebay drinne...


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie blablabla....
guck doch nach...


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zumindest für mich, ich brauche eine fronbremse


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok, die c14 ist ausm rennen. was sagt ihr denn ansonsten zu den beiden combos?


----------



## ivo (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du müsstest dann noch eine Aussage zu den eingesetzten Baits treffen. Dann wird es einfacher.


----------



## spinnermarv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

haupsäcklich gufis von ca.5-15cm


----------



## ivo (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und was für Köpfe?


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Off Topic Modus on:

ich würde die Ruten eh ne Nummer härter nehmen, bei der Strömung im Rhein 

Such doch nach der passende Rute für Dich in einem anderen Tröööööt, oder mache einen neuen auf, jedoch gibt es unzählige GuFi Rute gesucht Freds!

Die hier hat aber nicht nur ne Heckbremse .


----------



## ivo (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> bei 15cm dürften beide Ruten im Rhein ausscheiden.....


 

Würde ich auch sagen und es passt hier nicht mehr.

Anderer Tröt.#6


----------



## Herr P (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hilfe!

Hi Leute ! Habe mir noch ne Stella 5000 Sw für den Bodden gegönnt. Das gute Stück liegt vor mir und ******** ja es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht 100 Prozent.

Bin ich jetzt auch ein Opfer der wackelnden Kurbel?

Wenn ich mal kurz für alle zusammenfassen darf:

Der Stift der in die Rolle reingedreht wird -soll ja als Passung mit der Kurbel befästigt sein. Aber es ist entweder nicht Passgenau  und oder nicht parallel gefräst worden. 
Es wackelt leicht und geht mir tierisch auf den Sack!

Umtausch ? oder ist das so und man akzeptiert es oder nicht??

Danke 
Herr P


----------



## Herr P (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja - schon ne dumme Frage - aber manchmal behaupten die Hersteller ja einfach , dass es so ist.

Das habe ich jetzt davon. Was bestelle ich auch im Netz?!?

Ich denke auch  , dass es perfekt passen muss. Ich bin rein zufällig selber Fraeser und sage vom Gefühl , dass der Schlitz nicht Parallel ist und zu gross- dadurch entsteht das klappern-gefühlt wie ein Mini Mini Rücklauf.

Man was sind das blosss für Versager - haben die denn keine Qualitätskontrolle?
Nun denn ..was haben wir wieder gelernt? Scheiss auf den Preis -kaufe vor Ort!
Miene Meinung.

GRuss Herr P


----------



## ivo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will ja nicht mosern, aber was hat das mit High-End zu tun?


----------



## taxel (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Pit,

du bist hiermit der Rolle falsch. Die kann man sicher zum angeln auf Rapfen nehmen. 

Allerdings passt Comoran hierher wie ein Lada ins Formel 1 Forum.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Herr P (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja wo sind denn die Spezies nun?

Letztendlich ist ja nichts passiert.Aber es ist doch wie fast überall im Leben. Ist der erste Eindruck schon schlecht , ist eigentlich schon alles verloren. Na mal sehen , was der Verkaufer sagt.

Gute Nacht! 
PS. Wochende -10 Grad? Ende!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Äh Pit? Man kann hier sicherlich unabhängig von der Gehaltsstufe posten. Was meine Vorposter meinten war, dass eine Comoranrolle allgemein nicht zum Threadthema paßt und du von daher kaum Aussagen dazu bekommen wirst. Im Grunde ist deine Frage ja leider auch etwas spammig, denn dir muß ja durchaus bewußt sein, wenn du dich in diesen Thread ein wenig eingelesen hast, dass Cormorane hier nicht "topic" sind. Übrigens völlig Einkommensunabhängig.



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Vieleicht Harz 4 Angler nicht erwünscht??
> 
> 
> Hammer|uhoh:



Die Provokation, das Hartz4-Angler nicht erwünscht wären, kommt ja nun allein von dir und interessanterweise empörst du dich auch gleich. Außer dir selbst hat hier keiner sowas gesagt.


----------



## dido_43 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt einen unter den Anglern seeeeehr beliebten schwarzen Vogel, diesen Namen trägt auch eine Firma, deren Rollen in diesem "Fred" genauso wenig zu suchen haben wie der beliebte Vogel geschützt werden muss. :v

Wir sind hier:  High-End-Spinrollen!


Ein Wort zur *Stella SW 5000*. Ich kaufe mir nur noch JDM (Produkte, welche für den japanischen Markt bestimmt sind), insbesonders was Shimano betrifft. Auch wenn die Stella SW in Japan teurer als in Europa ist, dafür ist sie besser ausgestattet (Kohlefaserknauf). Ich bin mir sicher, hier wird in 2 Kategorien hergestellt! 

In Japan kann sich Shimano solche gravierenden Fehler nicht leisten! Wenn was danebengeht, dann gibts sofort eine Rückrufaktion, wie kürzlich bei der Stella und Twinpower SW. 

Besuche regelmäßig die Seiten diverser japanischer Hersteller. Was man uns hier als das Nonplusaultra in der Ruten- und Rollentechnologie sowie über Kunstköder erzählen möchte, würde in Japan im Baumarkt in der Grabbelbox versauern.

Das Spiel der Kurbel bei der SW darf und kann man nicht akzeptieren. Davon wurde aber schon einmal berichtet, *das Thema ist nicht neu!*


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag gelöscht .
Ihr werde mich hüten noch mal eine Frage zu stellen.

Danke für die Antworten,vorallen über die Antworten über PN.

Fanatismus kennt auch wohl beim Angeln keine Grenzen.#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Herr P: Ich würde sofort versuchen sie umzutauschen, wie Du schon sagst ist das schlechte Gefühl am Anfang das Hauptproblem, das wird man nicht mehr los. Bei Rollen in dieser Preisklasse muss einfahc alles passen, deswegen kauft man ja so eine teure Rolle.

Pit: War wohl einfach das ganz falsche Thema zu Deiner Frage, wo liegt das Problem? Einfach im passenden Thema fragen und schon wird Dir sicher geholfen. Hat garnix mit Harzt4 oder so nem Blödsinn zu tun, wenn Du hier fragst wo es Porsche günstig gibt bist Du auch OT und man würde Dir einen anderen Thread raten...


----------



## Herr P (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja habe alles in die Wege geleitet. Sollte das das Shimanoniveau sein - so ist es mit Sicherheit nicht mein Niveau.

Die Verbindung muss als Passung konstruiert worden sein.Alles andere wäre doch wirklich sehr arm.

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Hooked (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Pit
Versuchs mal hier.


----------



## dido_43 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

[FONT=&quot]Wer den häßlichen Gummiknobe seiner neuen Stella SW nicht mag, für den habe ich was passendes. Verkaufe wegen Doppelbestellung ein Aluminium-Handle BG 2000 von der japanischen Firma Fisherman in der Farbe Silber. 

Hier ein Link zur jap.Seite: [/FONT]http://www.gt-fisherman3.jp/goodshandlem.htm[FONT=&quot] 

Passend ab Stella SW 5000 - 12.000. Neu und unbenutzt!

Schaut mal bei Verkäufe rein.#h
[/FONT]


----------



## Herr P (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*hsv !*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie meinen?

Fußball hat doch hier echt nix zu suchen, und dann auch noch ausgerechnet Hamburg... Der HSV gehört sicher in keinen High-End Thread! 

Im High-End-Thread kann man über Barcelona, ManU etc schreiben, der HSV kommt höchstens hierher... #6


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute,

Ist glaub ich mein erster Post in diesem Trööt:q
Hab da mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:

Wo geht bei euch (bei Shimano Rollen, alles andere ist eh schaiße) der High-End-Bereich los?

Hab hier nämlich ne Technium und ne Rarenium liegen, darf ich da schon mitreden?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## KVP (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dido_43 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wer den häßlichen Gummiknobe seiner neuen Stella SW nicht mag, für den habe ich was passendes. Verkaufe wegen Doppelbestellung ein Aluminium-Handle BG 2000 von der japanischen Firma Fisherman in der Farbe Silber. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Hier ein Link zur jap.Seite: [/FONT]http://www.gt-fisherman3.jp/goodshandlem.htm
> 
> Hältst du die Teile für SCHÖN  ;+  |kopfkrat


----------



## Khaane (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ist glaub ich mein erster Post in diesem Trööt:q
> Hab da mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
> ...



Jeder wie er lustig ist, kommt ja auf die Fragestellung drauf an - Bei der Technium musst du aber vorsichtig sein, das ist gemeingefährlich. :m

Spaß beiseite, die Rarenium ist aufgrund ihres Werkstoffes innovativ, gehört selbst zwar nicht zum High-End, aber Teilbereiche der Rolle.

Bei der Technium könntest du auch fragen, was jetzt die Unterschiede zu den High-Price-Rollen sind.


----------



## August (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was ich bisher immer in diesen thread vermisse ist ab wan geht es hier würklich um High End es wäre shön wenn man sich da zb beim Preis einigen könnte oder beim Material zudem eine Alte DAM ist in meinen Augen auch noch high end zwar nicht zum jetzigen zeitpunkt aber sie war es mal also ab wann fliegen solche Rollen wieder aus dem Thread Raus sobald es ein neues Modell gibt ????

darf man noch über eine Stella FA Reden oder ist die mittlerweile auch shon veraltet 

ich denke das dieser thread irgendwo nicht ganz klar definiert ist und das dadurch oft irgendwelche missverständnisse entstehen allerdings wenn ich lese das user per pm darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden wäre mein Vorschlag gewesen endlich mal eine Definition für High end zu finden 

genauso wie viele behaupten das Shimano welche in D Verkauft werden minderwetig sind dann stellt sich mir die Frage darf man nur über Japanische Rollen reden oder braucht es dafür auch einen Thread ????

viele Fragen auf welche wahrscheinlich viele auch keine Antwort wissen aber auf die kommentare bin ich trotzdem mal gespannt 

mfg. August


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_Art
Auf eine exakte Definition wird wird man sich allerdings nicht einigen können, weil es jeder anders sieht. Eine alte DAM (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) ist heute kein Highendprodukt mehr, weil sich die Technik weiterentwickelt hat und andere Materialen eingesetzt werden.
High-End ist für mich die "Oberklasse" bei den Rollen; sei es wegen dem Preis oder weil sie aus Zaion, C14, wasweißichwas sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@August

Die Diskussion hatten wir hier im Thread schon mehrfach, ist halt natürlich Definitionssache. Wenn man die von Wiki hernimmt:

State of the Art nennt man den höchsten verfügbaren Entwicklungszustand einer bestimmten Technologie. Umgangssprachlich wird damit meist das höchstentwickelte verfügbare technische Gerät seiner Klasse bezeichnet.
 
zählen da Uraltrollen sicher nicht dazu, auch wenn sie zu Ihrer Zeit innovativ waren. Das aktuell technisch machbare schließt dann eben einiges aus... Für meinen Geschmack eben auch die Stella FA, die Technik die vor 10 Jahren innovativ und ein Merkmal der HE-Rollen war ist eben heute in vielen Mittelklasserollen auch zu bekommen.


----------



## singer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Titel High-End falsch gewählt, zeigt aber in welche Richtung das hier gehen soll. 
High *End* ist für mich jeweils das Spitzenmodell. Also Stella bei shim und Branzino bei Dai. DAM Quick M, Quantum Tour usw. Diese kann man dann miteinander vergleichen und für sich das/die beste raussuchen. Diese Rollen haben dann auch viele gemeinsamkeiten(Material, Gewicht, hoher Preis), so dass nicht alle Marken in diesem Bereich kommen. Auch ältere Modell können es auch noch sein, wenn z.B. bei einer Rolle kaum etwas verändert wurde(nur Optik) oder tewilweise neuere Versionen abgespeckt werden. 
Sicher gibt es den einen oder anderen der eine extrem leichte Rolle erwartet und dann andere Marken die ein 20g schwereres Spitzenmodell haben nicht mehr als High End ansieht. Doch das sind die wenigsten(Persönlicher Geschmack), für die meisten ist das was ich vorher geschrieben habe(übereinstimmende Parameter) allgemein gültig, oder?


----------



## Herr P (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Stefan !

Hast ja recht! Aber schön wars trotzdem! 


Wünsche schon mal allen frohe Weihnachten und möchte mich bei allen für die meist sehr freundliche und hilfreiche Unterstützung bedanken.
Meine jetzige Erfahrunge kann es nur bestätigen : 

Gut ist was gefällt und nicht alles teure ist ausgereift.

Gruss und Petri 

Herr P


----------



## singer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was soll daran anders sein? Es ist das selbe Material wie bei der aktuelle nur mit Veränderungen in Durchmesser und Winkel(Tangente), siehe hier die Bilder. http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100741


----------



## Magdeburger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal 'ne Frage:

Besteht in näherer Zukunft eigentlich nochmal das Interesse für 'ne Sammelbestellung für die Shimano Aspire?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Leski schrieb:


> Könntest höchstens mal hier nachgucken,seriöser Verkäufer und super Ware!!http://nordfishing77.at/





angelspezi82 schrieb:


> (ausser bei diesem Nordösi) ?



|kopfkrat


----------



## Pernod (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,Ihr Spezis.

Hab mal ne andere Frage.Weiss einer von Euch zufällig wie viele Meter Stroft GTP R - Typ 3 - 7,0kg auf eine 4000er Fireblood-Spule passen,bzw. weiss einer den tatsächlichen Durchmesser der Stroft GTP Typ 3? (Reichen 250m für eine Füllung ohne Unterfüttern?)


----------



## Pernod (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok. Danke.


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

''Aus meiner Sicht ist der Titel High-End falsch gewählt, zeigt aber in welche Richtung das hier gehen soll. 
High *End* ist für mich jeweils das Spitzenmodell. Also Stella bei shim und Branzino bei Dai. ''

Die Steez ist auch bei den Spinnings die oberste Rolle von Daiwa


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> eher die Exist, oder? Allerdings zum gufieren (worum es hier ja sehr oft geht) wohl etwas zu filigran ...



Dann nimm die Exist Hyper Custom.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir jetzt die Steez Baitcaster gekauft und bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie ich die Bremse fürs werfen richtig einstelle. Hab das LH Modell.

Für was ist der Drehknop auf der Linken Seite? Wie muss die Einstellung hier aussehen? Auf der rechten Seite ist auch ein Drehknopf mit den Werten 1-10. Hier denke ich sollte dann final die Bremse eingestellt werden je nach Ködergewicht.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine.


----------



## Magdeburger (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wo es die aktuelle 4000er Aspire von Shimano am kostengünstigsten gibt im Netz.

Besteht nun eigentlich in naher Zukunft noch das Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung für diese Rolle?


----------



## Magdeburger (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schließe mich der Frage von angelspezi mal an, allerding auf die 4000er Shimano Aspire bezogen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wen dan nur bei Gerlinger, falls der noch welche hat.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick, hast Du in letzter Zeit mal die üblichen Japaner angeschrieben? Denke mal die wollen die Lager räumen wenn das neue Modell kommt. Eventuell kann man da vorab ja schon was ausmachen, wenn die Angebote erst mal online sind ist es ja oft schnell ausverkauft...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wäre es denn möglich, dass es die FD irgendwann für 300-350 Euros zu kaufen gibt?

Nicht das ich Interesse hätte so als armer, armer Schüler.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jep, es gibt eine neue Stella.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wäre es denn möglich, dass es die FD irgendwann für 300-350 Euros zu kaufen gibt?



Ich denke wohl nicht|uhoh:


----------



## holk (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit auch gehofft das die Preise bei der 4000 FD ein wenig nachgeben  ... aber regulär solch ein Modell unter 400,00 € zu bekommen wird schwer ... ich musste :q:q mir dann doch eine 5000 SW kaufen da hierfür in D/Ö auch im Vergleich zu den Preisen in den USA oder Japan doch ein realistischer Kurs aufgerufen wird ... und ich nicht bereit war für ein "vermeindliches Auslaufmodell" noch so viel zu zahlen.

MfG
Holger


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die wenigen Exemplare der Stella FA die man jetzt noch bekommt kosten immer noch das selbe wie "zu ihrer Zeit"...

Gruß Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das war aber auch ein Sonderspezialpreis#6

Mal Ungarn oder Sammelbestellungen ausgeschlossen, es ging um den "normalen" Kurs in den onlineshops.

Denke nicht das eine 4000FD zum normalen Kurs für 350€ zu haben sein wird. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann halt nochmal anders: ich denke eine 4000FD wird auch im Abverkauf bei den üblichen verdächtigen onlineshops hier in D nicht für 350€ zu bekommen sein.

Aber mich würde es freuen:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich denke aber auch knapp unter 400 wird das billigste werden was man hier so angeboten bekommt ....


 
Ich habe auch lediglich gesagt das es die Stella in D im Abverkauf wohl nicht für 300€ geben wird. Das wären immerhin 200€ und mehr unter dem "Normal"verkaufspreis hier. 

Das in Ungarn mal wieder ein super Angebot auftaucht oder man über Sammelbestellungen, Rabatt-Aktionen evtl. an den Preis kommen könnte habe ich auch nie bestritten.

Gruß Flo


----------



## singer (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stella kommt doch erst im März im Heimatmarkt raus. Und da im aktuellen Katalog keine Werbung gemacht wird, wird es die erst nächstes Jahr bei uns geben und auch die Rabatte für die FD.

Zu den Preisen, erinnert euch an die Askari Aktion mit der FB.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie war denn die Aktion? Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr?


----------



## Magdeburger (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist eigentich mit der Shimano Aspire 4000? Kommt da jetzt auch ein neues Modell raus, oder wie?

Weil im Moment scheint die ja überall ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Was ist eigentich mit der Shimano Aspire 4000? Kommt da jetzt auch ein neues Modell raus, oder wie?
> 
> Weil im Moment scheint die ja überall ausverkauft zu sein.



Gibt es doch. TP CI4. High-End ist das wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Magdeburger (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wird die Aspire überhaupt noch hergestellt? Die Rolle ist doch eingentlich super, oder nicht?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Wird die Aspire überhaupt noch hergestellt? Die Rolle ist doch eingentlich super, oder nicht?


 

Nein, Shimano hat die Produktion wohl eingestellt, weshalb es auch keiner mehr gibt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Nolfravel (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Wird die Aspire überhaupt noch hergestellt? Die Rolle ist doch eingentlich super, oder nicht?


 
Nein, wird sie nicht.


Gruß Jan Peter

Edit: Dachte nicht, dass ich so langsam werde :-D


----------



## Magdeburger (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und warum? Die Rolle war doch top. Wieso entwickelt sich die Produktion immer mehr Richtung schlechtere Qualität, wie es oft den Eindruck hat?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Und warum? Die Rolle war doch top. Wieso entwickelt sich die Produktion immer mehr Richtung schlechtere Qualität, wie es oft den Eindruck hat?


 

Finanzkriese? 

Aber wie soll z.B. Shimano in eine Rolle alles an Technik, usw. reinbauen, dafür haben sie die Stella. Alles was darunter kommt, ist immer weiter abgespeckt, oder bei "Neuerfindungen" kostet vermutlich alleine der Name C14 vermutlich einen Haufen, wodurch woander gespart wird. 

Genauso wunder ich mich, warum Daiwa bis auf die Brazino in den normalen Spinnrollen nur ein paar ARB lager drin hat, viele haben sich ja über das Lager der Infinity Q beschwert, darf doch nicht sein! |kopfkrat

Vielleicht machr man sich darum nur einen zu großen Kopf, oder hat schon einer die Zink Getriebe zerstört?


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wäre es denn möglich, dass es die FD irgendwann für 300-350 Euros zu kaufen gibt?
> 
> Nicht das ich Interesse hätte so als armer, armer Schüler.....





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich denke wohl nicht|uhoh:





angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Flo, der FehmarnAngler fragte, ob es die FD irgendwann für 300-350 Euros zu kaufen gibt? du sagtest nein. ich sagte ja, gabe es sogar schon ... von dem wo war nie die rede ... so what?



Ich sagte nicht "nein", sondern ich denke wohl nicht. Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Sage doch lediglich das die Stella in D wohl nicht für das Geld zu haben sein wird. Sei denn man macht eine Sammelbestellung, es gibt im Ausland z.B. in Ungarn wieder ein Supersonderangebot oder der Händler gewährt mal wieder 20% auf alles etc. Aber im normalen Abverkauf wird sie nicht für das Geld zu haben sein. Das sind immer hin 200€ unter dem was man hier in D auf den Tisch legen soll.

Ist ja auch egal, wir werden es nächste Saison sehen|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Doch, aber ob es jemals solche Angebote geben wird, kann keiner sagen. Deshalb denke ich es nicht!


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> du verstehst ja garnix mehr... mir wird das langsam etwas zu blöd hier ...


Right!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aspire hat Gerlinger noch ein paar da muss man schnell sein, sind die Letzten denke ich. Ne 4000 er hab ich auch noch über.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich dachte Martin hatte die letztlich angeschaut, die beste rausgesucht und gesagt inzwischen sind keine mehr da?

Hatte er hier im Thread zumindest geschrieben, also wären das andere höchstens Rücksendungen - die würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 2500er haut Gerlinger gerade bei ebay raus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Aspire-2...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item1e5ab8d8be

Ach hier seid ihr.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau die meinte ich.
4000 er sind wohl aus.
Ihr "Rollenjunkies" wisst wieder mal besser Bescheid als ich.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf dem letzten Rest muss man wohl immer damit rechnen, dass zurückgesandte Exemplare wieder rausmüssen. Da muss man wohl aufpassen. Das gab es ja schon mal bei diesen Unmengen an Firebloods die woanders verkauft wurden.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du denkst das es sie für den Preis geben wird, ich denke es eher nicht, schließe es aber nicht aus! So was hast du jetzt für ein Problem?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Flo, jetzt lass es doch mal gut sein und komm zurück zum Thema... Den Rest könnt ihr sicher per PN klären, oder?

Wenn die Stellas zu guten Konditionen zu haben sind wird das aller Vorraussicht nach auch hier zu lesen sein, wie tief der Preis fällt wird man dann sehen. Da ich meine 2500er Stella FD ja für 330€ kaufen konnte denke ich mal das es durchaus möglich ist das im Abverlauf Preise <400€ zu machen sind, aber eventuell ist die Nachfrage auch so hoch das der Preis wesentlich höher liegt => wir werden sehen...

Und dann schlagen wir zu, bestellen zusammen ein paar Stellas und schauen mal, was dann am Preis noch geht!


----------



## Pikepauly (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer 4000 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Magdeburger (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm, das klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## singer (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wie war denn die Aktion? Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr?


Die Stella FB hatte bei Askari 299€ gekostet, war aber nur die 4000er.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Die Stella FB hatte bei Askari 299€ gekostet, war aber nur die 4000er.



Das ist ne Ansage, bei der 4000er FD zu dem Preis würde ich nicht lange überlegen... :m


----------



## aconaris (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich ist die Daiwa exist die Nr.1 und auf meiner ul hab ich Die Luvias1003 auch ein dolles ding.Die Fireblood 2500 hab ich auch die kann da aber nicht ganz mithalten vom lauf dafür ist die Bremse etzas besser finde ich


----------



## Magdeburger (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ne Frage:

Haben die 2500er und die 4000er Aspire eigentlich die gleiche Spulengröße?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein. Sonst wären auch keine unterschiedlichen Angaben drauf.


----------



## DRU (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist ne Ansage, bei der 4000er FD zu dem Preis würde ich nicht lange überlegen... :m




ich auch nicht #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> ich auch nicht #h



Ich auch nicht. Selbst bei der 2500er nicht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



aconaris schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Daiwa exist die Nr.1 und auf meiner ul hab ich Die Luvias1003 auch ein dolles ding.Die Fireblood 2500 hab ich auch die kann da aber nicht ganz mithalten vom lauf dafür ist die Bremse etzas besser finde ich



Die Luvias ist aber eine ganz andere Klasse - Ich habe selber 2 Stück und würde sie nicht mit einer Stella ernsthaft vergleichen wollen. OK, ich habe damit übel große Testfische (Marmorkarpfen >1,30) gefangen, aber man merkt es der Luvias deutlich an. Ähnliche Fische haben bei ähnlicher Rollengröße an der Stella keinerlei Beeinträchtigung gebracht.

Die Exist habe ich nicht, aber bin in dem Bereich mit der 2500er Stella auch echt zufrieden. Beim passenden Angebot würde ich die Palette gern nach oben wie unten erweitern...


----------



## KHof (4. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Pauly - du hast`s nötig!!!

Ich will auch eine.

Klaus


----------



## hechtangler_tom (6. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,


weil hier immer von der Stella die rede ist. Hier noch was in eigener Sache...
Ich habe bereits eine 2500er Stella FD. Am 04.03. um 03:36 in der Früh hat der Storch meine zweite Stella mit 3140g und 53cm gebracht. Sternzeichen ist natürlich Fisch:vik:


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> weil hier immer von der Stella die rede ist. Hier noch was in eigener Sache...
> Ich habe bereits eine 2500er Stella FD. Am 04.03. um 03:36 in der Früh hat der Storch meine zweite Stella mit 3140g und 53cm gebracht. Sternzeichen ist natürlich Fisch:vik:


 
Glückwunsch |wavey:


----------



## KHof (6. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Hechtangler!

Glückwunsch von einem trainierten Töchterpapa!
Wart mal ab wie günstig sich die FD im Vergleich erweisen wird. Die Folgekosten der neuen Stella sind enorm....

Klaus


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Stella hier, die gleiche wie die aus Japan ist?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt doch hier sicher Leute die beide Rollen haben.
Ist die Schnurverlegung der Branze so gut wie bei der Stella FD?
Meine Daiwa Infinity hat mich in dem Punkt enttäuscht, sonst ne Super Rolle aber die Schnur war nicht so perfekt drauf wie bei meinen Shimmis.
Ich überlege nämlich gerade welche ich nehmen soll, von der Robustheit und vom Look gefällt mir die Branze besser.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das wäre super. Gerade wenn beide Rollen die gleiche Schnur haben sagt das ja wirklich was aus.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt doch hier sicher Leute die beide Rollen haben.
> Ist die Schnurverlegung der Branze so gut wie bei der Stella FD?
> Meine Daiwa Infinity hat mich in dem Punkt enttäuscht, sonst ne Super Rolle aber die Schnur war nicht so perfekt drauf wie bei meinen Shimmis.
> Ich überlege nämlich gerade welche ich nehmen soll, von der Robustheit und vom Look gefällt mir die Branze besser.


 

Hm, meine Infinity Zaion hat sowohl die 0,12mm SW Code Red, als auch 0,12mm SW Invisi Braid perfekt verlegt.
Auf Foto's von Branzinos sieht die meiner Meinung nach nicht besser aus. 
Vielleicht schlecht aufgespult? 

Jedenfalls kann ich sagen, dass die Infinity Zaion gut mit dem Salzwasser klar kommt, selbst da eine oder andere Absaufen hat sie so weggesteckt, trotz Flutluken. Läuft immernoch 1a und nicht irgendwie "laut".


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Kutterangler (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, dass der größte Unterschied zwischen der Stella und der Branzino der ist, dass die Stella das zweigeschwindigkeits Spulenhubsystem hat. Ich besitze zwei Stellas und die exist hyper branzino custom 2508r ( kleine Schwester der Morethan brenzino) und muss sagen beide Rollen sind wirklich das Höchste der Baukunst. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss vom Lauf her ist die Fireblood die beste Rolle. Trotz allem merkt man schon, dass man eine Stella oder Exist in der Hand hat.


----------



## singer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat die Stella FB oder FD die gezackte Schraube am Schnurlaufröllchen?
Laut Schema haben alle größe 1000-4000 die gleiche Produktnummer, sind diese also dann auch gleich groß oder hängt es mit der Rollengröße zusammen.


----------



## DRU (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fischt eigentlich schon jemand die Daiwa Certate 2010 und könnte ein wenig berichten?


----------



## singer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "gezackter Schraube"?


Der Rand der Schlitzschraube am Schnurlaufröllchen ist nicht rund, sondern mit kerben(gezackt, d.h. es sind halb runde Bohrungen am Rand. keine normale Schraube).


----------



## singer (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In deinem Bild ist es leider nicht so gut zu sehen. 
Ich habe eine ältere Stella bei der die Schraube nicht mehr okay ist. Dafür möchte ich wenigstens die originale. Und wenn dann die mit den Kerben. Bei der aktuellen Stella SW ist die mit den Kerben verbaut. 
Hier etwas zu sehen oder bei Basspro leicht zu erkennen. 
Es gab mal einen Katalog, keine Ahnung ob letztes oder vorletztes Jahr da war es sehr gut zu sehen.
Hauptsächlich will ich die Schraube als Ersatz wegen der Optik. Das Gewinde und die Größe passen.


----------



## Margaux (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine Daiwa Infinity hat mich in dem Punkt enttäuscht, sonst ne Super  Rolle aber die Schnur war nicht so perfekt drauf wie bei meinen  Shimmis.



Gerrit, alter Sparfuchs, Du solltest nicht immer diese Billigschnur kaufen :q:q



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es gibt doch hier sicher Leute die beide Rollen haben. Ist die Schnurverlegung der Branze so gut wie bei der Stella FD?



Vielleicht ist die Schnurverlegung bei der Stella FD noch ein wenig besser als bei der Branzino, aber beide Rollen verlegen die Schnur äußerst gut.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich überlege nämlich gerade welche ich nehmen soll, von der Robustheit und vom Look gefällt mir die Branze besser.



Ganz klar: Vorteil Branzino


----------



## Quasi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinmoin!

Bin neu hier |uhoh: also Hallo erstmal!

Ich hab mir vor längerer Zeit die Team Daiwa Z 2506C gegönnt...

Für mich die beste Spinnrolle die ich je in der Hand hatte.
Vom Gewicht her (185gr) mit meiner Shogun Hecht eine absolut leichte Traumcombo....

Komischerweise findet man im Netz kaum was über diese Rolle...
Weiss jemand wieviele es davon gibt oder wieviel gebaut wurden??

LG Karsten


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die hat auch den kompletten Zaion-Body, oder?

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie die Fuego mit wertigerem Innenleben? 

Ich hatte die Fuego und habe noch 2 andere Zaion-Rollen, vom Lauf her sind die zwar alle in Ordnung, ich konnte mich aber nicht mit dem Body anfreunden. Bei größerer Belastung hatte ich da Probleme. Habe hier öfters mit recht schweren Fischen zu tun, da hat mich das Material nicht überzeugt. Weder die Luvias noch die Fuego scheinen  mir einen wirklich harten Drill schadlos zu überstehen. Zum leichten Fischen mit kleinen Ködern und ohne besondere Belastung haben mir die Rollen aber gefallen.

Wie sieht das bei der TD-Z aus?


----------



## Quasi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinmoin,

Da fragst Du mich was :q

Ich weiss noch nicht wie das mit den Bildern verlinken hier ist... Link erlaubt?
http://pagos.jp/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/12045661118345602388231006048547619d12.jpg
Das ist sie...
Sie ist aus Magnesium... Ich hatte da noch nie bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit...
Ich fische damit auch der Weser und einige grössere Hechte (bis 15 Pfund) und Zander (bis 16 Pfund) hat sie schon aufm Buckel...

Sie wiegt 185gr, 13 Kugellager, Übersetzung 4,9:1

Hmm ich müsste sie nachher (bin grad auf der Arbeit) mal fotografieren, hier im Album hochladen und dann hier verlinken.. richtig?

FUEGO und ZAION sagt mir garnichts #d.... bin schon länger raus aus dem Thema und fang grade erst wieder an...

LG Karsten


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe ich das auf dem Schild richtig? 16800 Yen? Das ist ein Schnapper! #6

Bei Hechten hatte ich auch keine Probleme, Marmorkarpfen sind hier bei mir das Problem an dem viele kleine Rollen scheitern... Da muss ich mal sagen: Die 2500er Stella schlägt sich wacker, bisher keine Probleme, und damit hatte ich auch schon einen Meterwels aus der Weser (Hauptströmung) und mehrere Marmors, die ist wirklich gut!



Quasi schrieb:


> .... bin schon länger raus aus dem Thema und fang  grade erst wieder an...



Da fängst Du ja schon mal mit passendem Material an! #6

Zaion ist der aktuelle Verbundwerkstoff bei Daiwa für den Leichtbau, Fuego und Luvias sind aktuelle Zaion-Body-Modelle.


----------



## Quasi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:q Danke!

Also Anhänge.... das krieg ich wohl hin ^^

aber erst nachher......

Hab grade mal nachgeguckt wieviel das in Euro sind... dafür hätte ich gleich 3 genommen...
Der Preis im Netz liegt so zwischen 600 und 999 Dollar... weiss aber garnicht ob es sie noch neu zu kaufen gibt...

LG Karsten


----------



## Quasi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Soo...

endlich Feierabend!

Hab mal paar Bilder gemacht. Unmöglich keine Katze mit draufzukriegen :q

Und auf die Waage hab ich die Combo mal gelegt, also komplette Angel mit Rolle und Schnur......

LG Karsten


----------



## taxel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey, die Rute habe ich als in der Version "Seatrout / light Salmon". Um die Rute bin ich als Student ewig lange herrum geschlichen, ehe ich sie mir für unvorstellbare 279 DM gekauft habe. Mit der habe ich einige meiner besten Fische gefangen ...


----------



## Kark (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

hier im Board wirbt aktuell am-angelsport mit der neuen Schimano Stella FE. Als ich mir das gute Stück dann mal auf deren Seite angeschaut habe musste ich feststellen, dass die Rolle eine Übersetzung von 6,2:1 besitzt. Also sogar noch einen kleinen Tacken höher als eine Stradic.
Viele meiden (oder kaufen gerade) die Stradic gerade wegen dieser hohen Übersetzung. Somit ist die aktuelle Stella ja etwas "spezieller" in dem Anwendungsbereich geworden.
Der hohe Preis und die ungewöhnliche Übersetzung...wird das Konzept funktionieren?

Was hält ihr davon, dass jetzt das "Flagschiff" der Shimanoserie diese Übersetzung besitzt? 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## biX (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja gut, die Übersetzung muss halt zur Fischart/Angelart passen. Auf MeFo oder Rapfen sicher gut.
Auf Hecht benutze ich persönlich lieber eher Rollen mit nicht so hoher Übersetzung, da man erfahrungsgemäß ohnehin ziemlich schnell beim Spinnfischen drauf ist und eine hohe Übersetzung das nochmals potenzieren würde.
Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung nutze ich auch beim Feederfischen, wenn der Köder schnell hoch muss, um nicht an einer Kante hängen zu bleiben. Dafür dürfte eine Stella wohl eher nicht gedacht sein


----------



## Kark (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann muss das deutsche oder für Deutschland zuständige Produktmanagement festgestellt haben, dass sich der bessere Umsatz mit einer Stella mit einer Übersetzung von 6,2:1 anstatt der üblichen 4,8-5:1 erzielen lässt...|bigeyes


----------



## taxel (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da herrscht noch etwas Verwirrung: Wenn man googelt findet man die 4000er sowohl als SFE als auch als FE. Die Übersetzung wird mit  5,2 oder 6,2 angegeben.


----------



## Gemini (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich war zuerst auch verwirrt als ich versucht hab den Produkttext zur FE bei AM-Angelsport zu lesen. 

Das ging in Verwunderung über wie man dazu kommt eine 500+ Euro Rolle verkaufen zu wollen und sich dann noch nicht mal die Mühe macht eine ordentliche Beschreibung online zu stellen.


----------



## Kark (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ein Fehler seitens am-angelsport! Die neue Stella hat also die normale Übersetzung in dem Fall von 5,2:1.


----------



## taxel (10. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> schau mal hier die XG hat 6.2 die "normale" 5.2...



Weiß ich doch, Martin. Ich glaube bloß nicht, dass es in EU offiziell verschiedene Varianten der 4000er geben wird.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kark schrieb:


> Also ein Fehler seitens am-angelsport! Die neue Stella hat also die normale Übersetzung in dem Fall von 5,2:1.


 

Ich habe hier den neuen 2011 Shimano Katalog und bin jetzt noch mehr verwirrt. |uhoh:

Die 2500er Stella hat die normale Übersetzung, die 3000er 6,2:1, und die 4000er wieder ne normale...

Hat jemand schon die neue Stella kurbeln können?

Ich spiele mit so einem Gedanken rum...|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe hier den neuen 2011 Shimano Katalog und bin jetzt noch mehr verwirrt. |uhoh:
> 
> Die 2500er Stella hat die normale Übersetzung, *die 3000er 6,2:1*, und die 4000er wieder ne normale...
> 
> ...



Das würde mir Angst machen. http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=100741

Eine derartige Übersetzung gibt es dort nicht. Entweder muss Shimano Europe zu blöd sein ein Katalog zu drucken (die Curado E war ja auch mal grau im Text) und die haben da an der Rolle rumgepfuscht. Ich hoffe auf einen Fehler im Text.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hoppla, da warn kleiner Fehler von mir. |uhoh:
Jetzt hab ich den Katalog vor mir und da steht:

1000FE: 5,0:1 0,25mm/90m
2500FE: 5,2:1 0,25mm/160m
3000FE: 6.0:1 0,25mm/210m
4000FE: 5,2:1 0,30mm/100m

Was ich nur noch gerne wissen würde, ob das 3000er Modell wie hier üblich eine 2500er mit anderer Spule ist  oder eine eigene Größe ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Guck auf das Gewicht, aber von der Übersetzung her wird es die C3000HG sein. Die 3000HG (4000er Body) hat eine Übersetzung von 5.8.

Eine eigene Größe gibt es leider nicht. Nur C3000 (2500er Body) oder halt die 3000er (4000er Body).


----------



## singer (17. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was sagt ihr zum neuen Daiwa mag shield (Magnetisches Öl)? Die Videos machen auf jeden Fall Eindruck was die Funktion angeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso bauen die nicht eine wasserdichte Kapselung an Flansch und Hauptlager wie bei den Stellas? 
Das läßt das u.a. Probleme gar nicht erst aufkommen, und ich finde es dort richtig gut gebaut.

Bei den Druckerherstellern kennt man ähnlich was auch unter: richtig verdienen am Nachkaufmaterial, also Tintendruckköpfe und Tintenpatronen.


----------



## altobelli (25. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir über A u. M die neue Stella 3000 FE gekauft. Ich bin absolut begeistert. Die Übersetzung ist übrigens tatsächlich 1: 6, was mir als Mefo-Fischer sehr entgegenkommt. Die neuen FE-Modelle sind weit aus besser als das Vorgängermodell FD. Das oft so bemängelte Spiel an der Kurbel ist gleich Null. Die rolle läuft noch besser, das Finish und die Verarbeitung auf höchstem Niveau. Wenn Ihr mit dem Kauf des inzwischen etwas günstigeren FD-Modells liebäugelt, kann ich Euch davon nur abraten. Spart lieber noch etwas und gönnt Euch dann das FE-Modell.
Von Daiwa-Modellen bin ich übrigens völlig ab. Hatte zuletzt eine Hyper Branzino Custom (kleines Modell). Für das, was Daiwa für das Geld bietet, wirklich nur ein Haufen Schrott. Ein einfaches absolut schlecht geschmiertes Messinggetriebe, normale Schnurverlegung, nicht besonders weiche Bremse, billige Plastikteile, meines Erachtens nicht salzwassergeeignet. Obwohl der Name ja eigentlich Programm sein sollte. Branzino - Wolfsbarsch. Den gibt es doch nur im Salzwasser. Vielleicht fanden die Japaner den Namen auch nur "geil".
Fazit: Die neuen Stella FE-Modell sind zwar sehr teuer, aber immer noch günstiger als die Top-Modelle von Daiwa. im Unterschied zu dem Vorgängermodell FD hat Shimano noch einmal in die "Qualitätskiste" gegriffen und eine traumhafte Rolle geschaffen.


----------



## singer (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bilder?


----------



## Kark (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte das FD-Modell denn tatsächlich so ein Spiel in der Kurbel?
Mir ist das nur von der Twinpower FB bekannt...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



altobelli schrieb:


> Hab mir über A u. M die neue Stella 3000 FE gekauft. Ich bin absolut begeistert. Die Übersetzung ist übrigens tatsächlich 1: 6, was mir als Mefo-Fischer sehr entgegenkommt. Die neuen FE-Modelle sind weit aus besser als das Vorgängermodell FD. Das oft so bemängelte Spiel an der Kurbel ist gleich Null. Die rolle läuft noch besser, das Finish und die Verarbeitung auf höchstem Niveau. Wenn Ihr mit dem Kauf des inzwischen etwas günstigeren FD-Modells liebäugelt, kann ich Euch davon nur abraten. Spart lieber noch etwas und gönnt Euch dann das FE-Modell.
> Von Daiwa-Modellen bin ich übrigens völlig ab. Hatte zuletzt eine Hyper Branzino Custom (kleines Modell). Für das, was Daiwa für das Geld bietet, wirklich nur ein Haufen Schrott. Ein *einfaches absolut schlecht geschmiertes Messinggetriebe*, normale Schnurverlegung, nicht besonders weiche Bremse, billige Plastikteile, meines Erachtens nicht salzwassergeeignet. Obwohl der Name ja eigentlich Programm sein sollte. Branzino - Wolfsbarsch. Den gibt es doch nur im Salzwasser. Vielleicht fanden die Japaner den Namen auch nur "geil".
> Fazit: Die neuen Stella FE-Modell sind zwar sehr teuer, aber immer noch günstiger als die Top-Modelle von Daiwa. im Unterschied zu dem Vorgängermodell FD hat Shimano noch einmal in die "Qualitätskiste" gegriffen und eine traumhafte Rolle geschaffen.


 


Ist das Messinggetriebe verbürgt? Ich dachte immer,die Branzino hätte eines aus Edelstahl.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kark (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man versucht sich halt seinen eigenen Kauf etwas "schöner" zu reden. Das FE-Modell ist top...das FD-Modell hatte Mängel...#d


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kark schrieb:


> Man versucht sich halt seinen eigenen Kauf etwas "schöner" zu reden. Das FE-Modell ist top...das FD-Modell hatte Mängel...#d


 

Ich gehe gleich mal in den Keller,und suche an meiner Branzino den Plastikmüll.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## altobelli (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte doch niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Ich brauche meine Käufe auch nicht schön reden. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen hab ich die Rollen über die wir hier sprechen im harten Küsteneinsatz gefischt. Darüber hinaus beteilige ich mich an dieser Diskussion auch nur, weil ich anderen die Fehlkäufe die ich getätigt habe, ersparen möchte. 
Das Spiel an der Kurbel der Stella FD-Modelle (2500 und 3000) war bereits häufig Thema in anderen Foren. Tatsache war, das es bestimmte Serien gab, die diesen Mangel aufwiesen. Ich empfehle allen Interessierten doch mal die neuen FE-Modelle in die Hand zu nehemen oder aber, wie ich es tue, zu fischen. Danach kann sich jeder seine Meinung bilden und vielleicht zu einem anderen Schluss kommen als.


----------



## altobelli (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist die höhere Übersetzung von 1:6 bei der 3000er für mich als Küstenspinnfischer ideal. rein äußerlich scheint die neue Stella kaum noch Schrauben zu haben - wo auch immer die versteckt sind. das Hautantriebsrad ist größer geworden (Quelle: Shimano Stella FE Werbespot auf YouTube). Die Rolle scheint etwas "satter" als das Vorgängermodell zu laufen. Die Spulen der FD passen auf das FE-Modell. Allerdings ist der Bremsknopf jetzt aus Metall und nicht mehr aus Kunststoff. Das Finish ist insgesamt etwas dunkler geworden (blau-grau). Warum ich überhaupt in dieses Thema eingestiegen bin ist die Tatsache, dass die "alten" Modelle meines Erachtens momentan mit etwa 450,- € viel zu teuer verkauft werden. Man bekommt die neuen FE´s in Deutschland schon für unter 500,- € incl. Versand. Und wer den Shimano-Service kennt weiß, dass es bald wieder bei Reparaturen heißen wird: "Für das alte Modell haben wir leider keine Teile mehr". 
Ob die neuen FE-Modelle nun wirklich salzwassertauglich sind, wird sich zeigen. Ich habe auch mit meinen FD´s und deren Vorgängern nie Probleme trotz etlicher Vollbäder damit gehabt. Was ich leider über meine Daiwa Infinity-Q Zaion oder der Branzino Hyper Custom nicht berichten kann. Sind aber eben wohl nur meine Feststellungen.


----------



## Mocce (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@altobelli, wo gibts die FE für unter 500?

Habe ebenso keine Probleme mit Salzwasser gehabt, habe aber erst mit einer der Stella FDs im Salzwasser geangelt.

Das mit dem Kurbelspiel ist mir unverständlich. Wo stellst du das genau fest? Ich besitze 2 Stella FDs und keine davon hat wenn ich den Rotor festhalte und leicht die Kurbel drehen will (vor und zurück) mehr als ca. 0,2mm Spiel...ist zu messen etwas schwierig. Ebebso bei der Stella SW, die genauso wenig bzw. viel Spiel. Alle anderen Rollen haben da mehr Spiel, welche ich sonst in den Händen hatte (verschiedene Red Arcs, Twinpowers, Rareniums, und div. andere).

Was wirklich neu ist an der Stella FE im Gegensatz zur FD:

1.) 14. Kugellager an der Stelle wo es auch die Stella SW besitzt (full floating Shaft). Bedeutet das Pinongear ist doppelt Kugelgelagert statt einfach gelagert. (Eigentlich 3-fach wenn man das Walzenlager auch noch dazurechnet)

2.) Bei der 2500 ein um ein paar Prozent größeres Antriebsrad (wo die Kurbel eingeschraubt ist)...bringt bei gleicher Übersetzung ein bisschen mehr Kurbelkraft. Ob die 4000 Modelle oder 1000 Modelle das auch haben steht nirgends, ist aber wahrscheinlich.

3.) Eine Öffnung um das Schnurlaufröllchen direkt zu ölen. (da kann aber Schmutz eindringen)

4.) Eine Gewichtsersparnis von 18 Gramm 4000 FD zu 4000 FE.

5.) Einen anderen Bremsknopf, aus Alu.

6.) Das vielleicht wichtigste, die Achse des Antriebsrades (dort wo die Kurbel eingeschraubt ist) ist näher an der Achse des Piniongears, was laut Shimano Werbung dazu führt das die Kurbel im Leerlauf noch leichter zu bewegen ist.

7.) Von Kurbel links auf Kurbel rechts muss man keine Teile mehr umstecken sondern kann direkt wechseln.

Wer so viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgibt dem sollte der Aufpreis von FD zu FE egal sein. Klar das man dann zum "neuen" Modell greift. In der reinen Haltbarkeit unterscheiden sich beide Modell wohl kaum, da gleiches Material an den wichtigen Stellen.


----------



## altobelli (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das von mir beschriebene Kurbelspiel trat wahrscheinlich nur bei einigen Serien auf. Einfach mal googeln. Das Problem, wenn es denn überhaupt eines ist, hatten viele. Bei Angeldomäne gibt es die 3000FE zurzeit für unter 500,- €.  Besser mal tefefonisch bei den größeren Shimano-Händlern nachfragen und einfach handeln. Und vor allen Dingen nicht nachgeben, preislich geht da immer was. Schätze mal, die alten FD-Modelle gibt es bald für unter 400,- €. War doch bei Modellwechseln immer so. Den Angler freut´s.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



altobelli schrieb:


> Das Spiel an der Kurbel der Stella FD-Modelle (2500 und 3000) war bereits häufig Thema in anderen Foren.



Häufig in anderen Foren? Haste mal ein paar Links?


----------



## singer (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist mehr auf das größer Ritzel des Getriebes zurück zu führen.


----------



## altobelli (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.angelforum-flensburg.de/...n-und-rollen/3074-test-shimano-stella-2500fd/

oder mal bei Leidenschaft Meerforelle suchen, hab da auch schon mal was über die Stellas gelesen, bin aber dort nicht angemeldet.

Da der "Mangel" aber anscheinend jetzt nicht mehr auftritt, hat sich meines Erachtens die Diskussion um Stella FD oder FE erledigt.

Mir war nicht bewusst, was ich da losgetreten habe und sag erstmal tschüssi !


----------



## altobelli (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So ganz weg bin ich doch nicht. #d  Bringt mordsmäßig Spaß in diesem Thread. Es geht doch nichts übers Fachsimpeln. Übernächste Woche werden meine Stellas wieder für ein paar Tage an der dänischen Ostseeküste gequält. Wenn´s interessiert berichte ich gern in Form eines Praxistests über die neuen FEs.#h


----------



## Mocce (26. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also zwischen Stella FB und FD war ein großer Sprung an Innovation zu erkennen, Bremse, Getriebe, und noch viele andere wichtige Dinge wurden überarbeitet. Zwischen Stella FD und FE ist recht wenig Unterschied bei einem Auto würde man wohl "facelift" dazu sagen...wobei die FD halt auch schwer zu verbessern war, da es keine wirklich aufregenden Schwachstellen gibt/gab.

Mich persönlich hätte es gefreut wenn sie endlich ein Edelstahl Pinion Gear eingebaut hätten wie bei der SW...aber leider nein.


----------



## singer (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... auf der Shimano-Hompage:m:m


Leider sieht die Frabe der neuen Stella überall auf den Bildern etwas anders aus(grün, grau, stahlblau bis schwarz). Daher wären echte Fotos ganz nett. Noch lieber die alte und neue nebeneinander.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Leider sieht die Frabe der neuen Stella überall auf den Bildern etwas anders aus(grün, grau, stahlblau bis schwarz). Daher wären echte Fotos ganz nett. Noch lieber die alte und neue nebeneinander.



Liegt daran, daß dieses Finish je nach Umgebungslicht immer etwas anders schimmert. Da nützen dir aber keine "echten" Fotos, denn dort wird der Lack auch jedes mal ein bißchen anders aussehen. 
Also beim Händler angucken und fragen ob du die mal kurz mit raus nehmen darfst, von wegen unter Tageslicht betrachten und so. Und dann ganz schnell rennen! |supergri  /Spaß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, ich staune aber schon oft, wie schlecht die Farben bei vielen "professionellen" Fotos und in Katalogen rüberkommen.
Das bekomme ich ohne jede Anstrengung sofort besser hin - im Sinne realistischere Farben. 
Anscheinend ist dies aber gar nicht wichtig  ... oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, daß du es nicht schaffen wirst bei der Rolle aus verschiedenen Winkeln bei verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen den gleichen Farbton aufzunehmen. Der Lack ist ganz absichtlich so, daß er immer anders anmutet. Kommt eben nur in der Realität richtig rüber.
Gedruckt wird dann der Katalog obendrein noch Vierfarbig - ohne Stellahighendspeziallack. Sprich solche Farbtöne werden eh nur dargestellt, ohne Metallpartikel und so weiter. Dazu neigen solche Lacke noch zu Metamerie-Effekten.

Die meisten Leute haben gar keine Ahnung wie schwierig und kompliziert Highend-Bildbearbeitung ist, wieviel Arbeit hinter einem einzigen Produktbild steckt.
Und nein, Det, das kriegst du nicht besser hin mit Amateur oder Semipro-Equipment.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier sind Bilder von der neuen Stella.

http://www.spanish-fishing.de/index.php/topic,7156.0.html

Hier kommt sie auch gar nicht so blau rüber, wie auf den anderen bisherigen Bildern.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

man muss sich allerdings auch einloggen können. |rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, aber einfach so die Bilder klauen wäre auch nicht nett.


----------



## altobelli (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier wie angekündigt ein kleiner Testbericht zur neuen Stella 3000 FE:
Bin gestern zurück aus DK, wo ich die neue Stella eigentlich so richtig beim Mefo-Fischen "quälen" wollte. Leider waren die Windverhältnisse so schlecht, dass sich die Fische wohl ins tiefere Wasser zurück gezogen hatten. Außer ein paar gerade mal mäßigen Fischen konnte ich noch eine ca. 70 cm große schon sehr eingefärbte Forelle sicher landen. Ich denke, dass auch der Drill einer weitaus größeren Mefo der Stella keine Schwierigkeiten gemacht hätte. Hier gibt es keinen Unterschied zur alten FD. Die Bremsen scheinen gleich weich geblieben zu sein.
Was mir als Spinnfischer sehr entgegen kommt, ist die etwas höhere Übersetzung der 3000 FE. Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es die FE auch in der 2500er Version auch mit der alten etwas niedrigeren Übersetzung. 
Was mir bei dem neuen Modell ebenfalls gut gefällt ist der etwas größere Schnurfangbügel. Er ist bei den neuen FE-Modellen wieder beidseitig außen am Rotot angebracht. Shimano hatte ja bei den Stella-Modellen im Laufe der Zeit verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert. Angefangen bei der Ur-Stella mit innen/innen. 
Im neuen Kurbelarm ist das Gelenk jetzt völlig verschwunden. Der neue Knauf passt meines Erachtens besser zur Rolle; der T-Knauf der FD war etwas zu groß und gehörte wohl eher auf die 4000er. Außerdem ist das neue Gummimaterial angenhm anzufassen.
Zusammenfassend gefällt mir die neue Stella besser als meine "alte" 3000 FD. Wenngleich der wirkliche Unterschied nur sehr gering ist und wohl eher vom Hauch des Neuen geprägt ist. 
Hier noch eine Anmerkung zur neuen Farbe. Sie lässt sich wirklich nur schwer beschreiben. Mal erscheint die neue Stella eher anthrazit, mal hellgrau, mal eher blau. Sie passt also hervorragend zu schwarzen und grauen Ruten.
Ich selbst bin da sehr anspruchsvoll und fische meine neue Stella auf einer Greys G-Tec und nenne beide zusammen liebevoll mein "Florett".


----------



## Leski (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute,
mal ne kleine Frage,vielleicht weis ja jemand wie sehr der Unterschied ez von der Größe her bei der neuen Certate ist zwischen den größen 2000 2500 und 3000. Die 3000 certate die alte war ja so groß wie die Infinitys,da ich meine Zaion wahrscheinlich verkaufen werde um auf die neue Certate umsatteln möchte. Wahrscheinlich würde es eine 2500er werden da mir die 3000er eigentlich zu groß ist für mein vorhaben,die 2000er Cerate is mir jedoch zu klein.Siedelt sich die 2500er eher an der 2000er oder der 3000er an????

4000FE ist schon im Anflug ez wollt ich noch was etwas kleineres für meine gekürzte SS3..


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so, habe so gerade eben meine Spinnrollen-Sammlung ein wenig bereichert.
Eine Stella 4000 FE gesellt sich dann noch mit in die Runde. 
Wenn die Rolle eintrifft werde ich mal ein wenig drüber berichten.


----------



## JNZ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo...hat von euch jemand nen Schimmer was das hier ---> http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/cat/detail.asp?k=101047 für eine Rollengröße ist und wieviel Schnur die fasst!??? Ich kann mit den Angaben gerade nicht viel anfangen, finde die Rolle aber extrem geil...passt optisch unschlagbar zur Fantasista oren'ji!!! Wenn die Rolle ca. einer 2500er Größe entspricht und mind. 100m 0,13er Schnur fasst wäre sie perfekt!!! Falls jetzt noch wer nen vertrauenswürdigen Händler kennt wo man das gute Stück ordern kann wäre ich mehr als zufrieden!!! Riesen Thx euch im Voraus für Infos...Gruß, JNZ


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

100 m 0.13 mm Schnur kriegst du da leicht drauf (125 m 0.148 mm; 100 m 0.165 mm; 75 m 0.185 mm Nylon passen drauf)

Die alte (erste?) Soare war ein Gemisch aus TwinPower und Stella. Ich mein es handelte sich dabei um den TwinPower Mg Body mit einer Stella Spule. Das das Modell nun ist, weiß ich nicht.

Shops: Bass, plat, jpf

Wenn der Kram nicht gelistet ist, einfach anschreiben und fragen ob die die Rolle liefern können. 


Die C.... Rolle basiert auf einem 1000er Body, die "richtige" 2000er müsste auf einem 2500er Body basieren. Man sollte ebenfalls bedenken, dass es eine 2000er S Spule ist.


----------



## Leski (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ich würd bei diesm hier probieren http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=catlist&m=Shimano&tcat=Spinning&cat=Spinning:m


----------



## Onkel Tom (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal vorsichtig nachgefragt...

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie hoch die maximale Bremskraft einer Shimano Twin Power Ci4 2500 FA ist? ;+


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dürfte nirgens angegeben sein. Soweit ich weiß geben nur die Japaner die "Max Drag" an. Die TP CI4 ist aber irgendwas für uns.


----------



## Onkel Tom (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dank dir Chrizzi.

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, bin nämlich auch nirgends fündig geworden. Wenigstens weiß ich nun, dass ich keine Tomaten auf den Augen habe. |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde als Vergleich die Rarenium CI4 ranziehen: http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/en...p/cat/detail.asp?k=100559&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

2500S 5.0 kg
C3000 10.0 kg


Ausreizen würde ich das aber nie...


----------



## Onkel Tom (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe eine orange Stoft GTP R vom Typ II (5,5 kg) auf der Rolle und wollte mich nur vergewissern, ob da die maximale Bremskraft unter Umständen die Tragkraft der Schnur übertrifft. Völlig zugerammelt ist die Bremse ja nie, demnach sollte es da also keine Probleme geben, wenn wir einfach mal von 5 kg maximaler Bremskraft ausgehen.

Danke noch mal für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, 
ich möchte mir ein neues gutes Röllchen zu legen.
Ich habe die Shimano Twin Power Ci 4 im Blickwinkel. 
Fischt die hier jemand und kann ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## marlin2304 (2. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über die TP CI4 liest man ja noch nicht viel.

Dann möchte ich es mal verallgemeinern, welche Rolle für das Jiggen am Bodden und hier bei uns an der Lahn könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Die Rolle soll mit einer Harrison VHF 75 oder Illex Element Rider XH gefischt werden.
Preislich soll sie um die 300 Taler kosten.
Eigentlich bin ich ja Shimano-Fan, aber wie ist eure Meinung zu der Daiwa Certate, die alte Blaue?


----------



## Bobster (2. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Die Rolle soll mit einer Harrison VHF 75 / der Daiwa Certate, die alte Blaue?


 
Wenn Du auch noch 'ne blaue Harrison hast...
eine Traumkombo #6

aber nicht nur wegen dem Blau.

Fische ich selber und bin voll auf begestert.

Kann ich Dir nur zu raten.


----------



## marlin2304 (2. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Bobster,

ja ich habe eine Blaue.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Über die TP CI4 liest man ja noch nicht viel.
> 
> Dann möchte ich es mal verallgemeinern, welche Rolle für das Jiggen am Bodden und hier bei uns an der Lahn könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Die Rolle soll mit einer Harrison VHF 75 oder Illex Element Rider XH gefischt werden.
> ...


----------



## welsfaenger (3. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
da leider das Paket aus Übersee den Weg nicht gefunden hat, habe ich doch noch keine Stella. Jetzt bin ich aber in der glücklichen lage das ein Geschäft vor-Ort das kpl. Daiwa High-End Programm da hat und die tage auch die Stella bekommt. Dann kann ich mir ja alle Rollen nochmals live vorher anschauen. Daher meine Frage, wo die Vor- bzw. nachteile der einzelnen liegen.
Zur ersten AUswahl stehen Stella 4000FE, Branzino oder Certate 2010 als 3000er. 
Gefischt werden soll auf so ziemlich alles, sowohl im Süß- wie auch in Salzwasser. habe von der Branzino schonmal von leichten Problemen mit den Lagern gehört, muss aber nicht stimmen. 
Daher die Frage an die Besitzer solcher Rollen, was würdet ihr nehmen ?
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe keine Branzino, aber die mehr als abgespeckte Infinity Q Zaion, ein Jahr Salzwasser (mit abgluggern) ohne Probleme!

Die neue Stella FE habe ich jetzt auch (Fotos im Schaut mal... Thread kommen noch ), wird aber noch etwas dauern bis ich se fischen kann.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Spinfisherman (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da leider das Paket aus Übersee den Weg nicht gefunden hat, habe ich doch noch keine Stella. Jetzt bin ich aber in der glücklichen lage das ein Geschäft vor-Ort das kpl. Daiwa High-End Programm da hat und die tage auch die Stella bekommt. Dann kann ich mir ja alle Rollen nochmals live vorher anschauen. Daher meine Frage, wo die Vor- bzw. nachteile der einzelnen liegen.
> Zur ersten AUswahl stehen Stella 4000FE, Branzino oder Certate 2010 als 3000er.
> Gefischt werden soll auf so ziemlich alles, sowohl im Süß- wie auch in Salzwasser. habe von der Branzino schonmal von leichten Problemen mit den Lagern gehört, muss aber nicht stimmen.
> ...


 
Bei den 3 von dir aufgezählten Rollen spielen nur 2 in einer Liga: Stella FE und Morethan Branzino 3000.

Die Certate 2010 3000 ist in Japan die Twinpower Konkurrenz (ähnliche Preise) - in Europa ist sie das aufgrund des viel zu hohen Preises aber nicht und somit quasi irrelevant. Die Certate 2010 ist keine High-End Rolle, nur der Preis ist warum auch immer in der EU High-End (in Japan ist die weit günstiger).

Nun wieder zu deiner Frage: die Stella FE 4000 gibt es in Deutschland meines wissens nur als SFE (flache Spule). Benötigst du mehr Schnurfassung musst du also quasi zwangsweise zur Morethan Branzino 3000 greifen. Falls dir die Schnurmenge der Stella 4000 SFE ausreicht würde ich dir zu dieser raten, bewährtes Konzept (mit der 4000 FD wurden schon Meeresfische bis um die gut 30kg ausgedrillt) und sie läuft nochmal eine Spur besser als die FD.

Salzwasser macht den Rollen zwar nicht viel aus, aber 1x im Jahr zum Service sollte dann sein, vor allem wenn du sie eintauchst, oder in der Brandung angelst ist ein jährlicher Service anzuraten trotz abspühlen mit Süsswasser. Da du nicht geschrieben hast was genau du fangen möchtest im Salzwasser, mit keiner der 2 (bzw. 3 genannten) Rollen würde ich gezielt auf Meeresfische über 15kg angeln.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kostet die Certate in Japan nicht auch mehr, seit dem die da "alles" mit Magnetofluid abgedichtet haben?


----------



## Spinfisherman (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Kostet die Certate in Japan nicht auch mehr, seit dem die da "alles" mit Magnetofluid abgedichtet haben?


 
Japan Preise in Euro zum Vergleich von Plat.co.jp:

Stella 2010 SFE: 616,22 Euro
Morethan Branzino 3000: 629,73 Euro

Twinpower 4000 2011: 324,32 Euro
Certate 3000 2010: 342,34 Euro

Man sollte an den Japan Preisen deutlich erkennen welche Produkte von Daiwa und Shimano wie in Konkurrenz stehen.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe heute die Certate modell 2500 für 450€ incl. Schnur, das 2011er Modell geholt.
Bei Plat kostet die ca. 340€ Zoll usw. dazu, dann bin ich nicht billiger wenn ich die Rolle in Japan ordere....
übrigens schönes Röllchen ;-)

Tja die Ginrin zeiten sind leider vorbei, es lohnt nicht mehr wirklich was zu importieren. Zumal gerade Daiwa, die meisten Rollen jetzt auch bei uns vertreibt....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Habe heute die Certate modell 2500 für 450€ incl. Schnur, das 2011er Modell geholt.
> Bei Plat kostet die ca. 340€ Zoll usw. dazu, dann bin ich nicht billiger wenn ich die Rolle in Japan ordere....


Doch. Um ~30€.



> Tja die Ginrin zeiten sind leider vorbei, es lohnt nicht mehr wirklich was zu importieren.


Das lohnt sich nach wie vor, nur muss man halt vergleichen ob es sich auch wirklich lohnt. Bei den 30€ die man bei einer Certate spart, ist drauf gesch*****, aber wenn man dann mal die Hälfte und noch mehr spart oder Tackle ordern kann, dass es im europäischen Markt gar nicht gibt, dann zahlt sich ein Import definitiv aus.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Das lohnt sich nach wie vor, nur muss man halt vergleichen ob es sich auch wirklich lohnt.


das muss ich nicht wirklich verstehen oder?????


> Bei den 30€ die man bei einer Certate spart, ist drauf gesch*****, aber wenn man dann mal die Hälfte....


die Zeiten sind doch längst vorbei.....


> .... Tackle ordern kann, dass es im europäischen Markt gar nicht gibt, dann zahlt sich ein Import definitiv aus.


 
Glaube mir ich habe schon genug importiert, ein Garantiefall und du wärst froh du hättest das Tackle bei uns gekauft! 
Wenn man halt ne Rolle bzw Tackle haben muss, die/das es bei uns nicht gibt, dann muss man ja im Ausland kaufen......es gibt allerdings IMMER eine Alternative, was vor ein paar Jahren nicht der Fall war.
Falls DU Ginrin noch kennst, dann wirst du wissen, dass man dort Rollen für 50% des hieseigen Preises kaufen konnte, das hat sich dann gelohnt, selbst wenn man mal eine geschrottet hat....

ausserdem stimmt das mit den 30€ nicht, die Schnur, immerhin 200m Geflochtene, war bei den 450€ dabei....;-)


----------



## Spinfisherman (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir ging es hier weniger darum ob sich ein Import lohnt oder nicht, sondern eher darum aufzuzeigen das die neue Certate eine Rolle der Mittelklasse ist welche preislich in der EU in der Oberklasse bezahlt werden will.

Ich kaufe ja auch keinen VW Golf zu dem Preis eines Mercedes C. Das ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit. Was sich Daiwa dabei denkt ist mir herzlich egal, aber ich finde es einen Betrug am Konsument.

(Rainer1962, das hat nix damit zu tun das du dir gerade solch eine Rolle gekauft hast, bitte nicht falsch verstehn)

Würde Shimano jetzt die neuen Twinpower 2011 Modelle für 450-500 Euro in der EU verkaufen wärs genauso eine Frechheit.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Glaube mir ich habe schon genug importiert, ein Garantiefall und du wärst froh du hättest das Tackle bei uns gekauft!


Was spielt es für einen Unterschied ob ich hier oder in Japan Garantie in Anspruch nehme? Wenn ich sie nicht direkt vor Ort kaufe, dann muss ich so oder so rumschicken.



> Wenn man halt ne Rolle bzw Tackle haben muss, die/das es bei uns nicht gibt, dann muss man ja im Ausland kaufen......es gibt allerdings IMMER eine Alternative, was vor ein paar Jahren nicht der Fall war.


Wenn ich eine TwinPower HG will, dann will ich eine TwinPower HG und keine Alternative. Abgesehen davon gibt es z. B. keine Alternative zu einer Stella XG, Biomaster/Saragosa PG/HG, Daiwa Emeraldas, ..



> ausserdem stimmt das mit den 30€ nicht, die Schnur, immerhin 200m Geflochtene, war bei den 450€ dabei....;-)


Die 2500 Certate kostet bei Plat 330€; das sind ~420€ bis zur Haustür. Schnur ist da allerdings nicht dabei, das ist richtig.

Aber um nochmal auf die Ersparnis zurück zu kommen. Man kann sparen. Und zwar extremst. Haken von Owner, Snaps/Sprengringe von Rosco, geflochtene Schnüre (PowerPro, TufLine), Wobbler (Jackall, Megabass, Deps, ..), Zangen/Grips von Asaris bzw. Offshore-Kleinteile von Fisher Man, Rollen von Fin-Nor, Accurate, .. kriegt man in den Staaten oder Japan um einiges günstiger als hier in Europa (sofern man sie in Europa überhaupt bekommt).


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Was spielt es für einen Unterschied ob ich hier oder in Japan Garantie in Anspruch nehme? Wenn ich sie nicht direkt vor Ort kaufe, dann muss ich so oder so rumschicken.


 
dann wünsche ich Dir dass du nie ein Garantiefall hast denn es kommt ne Menge an Porto, unter Umständen nochmal Zoll hinzu. Es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal dass die Kommunikation nicht funktioniert und die Rolle unbearbeitet zurückkommt, dann hat man nämlich richtig die A Karte gezogen....
Wobei es durchaus sein kann dass alles glatt läuft, beim Händler um die Ecke habe ich dafür aber einen direkten Ansprechpartner und dem kann ich auf die Theke hauen...


> Wenn ich eine TwinPower HG will, dann will ich eine TwinPower HG und keine Alternative. Abgesehen davon gibt es z. B. keine Alternative zu einer Stella XG, Biomaster/Saragosa PG/HG, Daiwa Emeraldas, ..


stimmt!!!!
Ich hoffe nur du kannst die Wartungen an den Rollen selbst durchführen denn wer das nicht kann ist insbesondere bei Shimano auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen denn die warten keine Importrollen. Zurückschicken nach Jap oder USA siehe die Probs oben....


> Aber um nochmal auf die Ersparnis zurück zu kommen. Man kann sparen. Und zwar extremst. Haken von Owner, Snaps/Sprengringe von Rosco, geflochtene Schnüre (PowerPro, TufLine), Wobbler (Jackall, Megabass, Deps, ..), Zangen/Grips von Asaris bzw. Offshore-Kleinteile von Fisher Man, Rollen von Fin-Nor, Accurate, .. kriegt man in den Staaten oder Japan um einiges günstiger als hier in Europa (sofern man sie in Europa überhaupt bekommt).


 
es ging ja um Tackle und nicht um Verbrauchsmaterial.....
dass man bei Baits etc sparen kann ist unbestritten und dass man in BRD nicht alles bekommt auch nicht, wobei sich da schon sehr viel geändert hat....
wenn ich mir aber manchmal das Porto usw. gerade von Basspro TWH und Cabelas anschau und den Zoll dazurechne ist es oft nicht wirklich günstiger....


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spinfisherman schrieb:


> (Rainer1962, das hat nix damit zu tun das du dir gerade solch eine Rolle gekauft hast, bitte nicht falsch verstehn)


 

das seh ich auch nicht so

Ich kenne eigentlich so ziemlich alles gängige von Shimano und Daiwa
sei es die Braze, Certate, Bradia, Stellas TP and so on...(im übrigen selbst gefischt oder noch fischend)
ich seh es vielleicht gerade deshalb etwas anders...
mal dran gedacht dass eventuell Shimano überhöhte preise hat (bestes Beispiel Sephia und Fireblood) und man die TP als Beispiel mit ner Infinity q oder der Zaion oder gar mit ner Caldia eventuell mit Luvias und oder sogar einer Exceller Z vergleichen könnte????
Dass ne Stella mit einer Certate verglichen werden kann nur die Certate billiger ist???
So wird vielleicht ein Schuh draus, nur mal als Denkanstoß...
Fakt ist, dass gerade beim Gufifischen ich das ein oder andere prob habe was Schimano betrifft. Bei Daiwa noch bisher noch nie. Daiwa ist was den Service betrifft ebenfalls besser, zumindest so wie ich es beurteilen kann. Daiwa ist früh vom hohen Ross runter (sofern sie überhaupt da drauf waren) und hat die meisten Rollen auch auf den Europäischen Markt geworfen
Die erste war die Braz, dann kam die Exist, parallel dazu kamen die BC Rollen, da hat man immer noch die Shimis in Japan gekauft, weil es sie bei uns nicht gab, bestes Beispiel war hier die Calcutta und die Stella FB, die hier immer noch bei uns als Flaggschiff vertickt wurde obwohl es schon lange die FD gab.....
Die TP wurde so verschlimmbessert dass die Kubel wackelte und zu horrenden Preisen verkauft. Die war nicht mal das was man eine Mittelklasse Rolle nennt.
Daiwa hat ne ganz andere Strategie, viel näher am Kunden..
siehe die Probs mit den Scghnurlaufröllchen und Salzwasser mit Braze und Co. Die haben sofort die Kritik angenommen und wirklich was verbessert nciht wie Shimano das macht,
aber egal ich fische auch Abus und Mitchel, Shimanos und Penn, Balzer, Spro und Dam gerade was mir zusagt, von 50 bis 700€
Das soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden sondern nur mal als Denkanstoß dienen.


----------



## marlin2304 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo rainer1962,
da ich deine Erfahrungsberichte früher schon sehr geschätzt habe, kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen?
Ich suche für meine VHF 75 ein neues schönes Röllchen in der Preisklasse von 300-350 Euro. Gefischt wird am Fluss und im Brackwasser.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Was spielt es für einen Unterschied ob ich hier oder in Japan Garantie in Anspruch nehme?



Einen enorm großen Unterschied. In Japan gibt es keine Garantie.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo rainer1962,
> da ich deine Erfahrungsberichte früher schon sehr geschätzt habe, kannst du mir vielleicht weiter helfen?
> Ich suche für meine VHF 75 ein neues schönes Röllchen in der Preisklasse von 300-350 Euro. Gefischt wird am Fluss und im Brackwasser.


 

danke für die Blumen...
also für die 75 VHf kommt für mich als Rollengröße nur ne 300er Daiwa oder ne 4000er Shimi im Frage 
Ich würde die Infinity Zaion wählen. 
Ich kann Dir allerdings nicht sagen wie die sich im Brackwasser (SALZ) verhält, da ich diese Gegebenheit hier nicht habe. Für den Fluß absolut top und liegt auch in deinem Preisgefüge.
Wie gesagt eine Rolle in verbindung mit Salzwasser, da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Da kann sich bestimmt jemand dazu äussern (Chriszi???). Die Infinity soll ja Salzwasser vertragen und das mit den Schnurlaufröllchen scheint ja auch behoben.

@ Chrizzi
gewisse Erfahrungen soll jeder selbst machen, wenn man andern die zigfache Erfahrungen haben nicht glaubt
Ist halt ein Unterschied ob ich Wobbler, Haken und Baits kaufe oder wirklich Tackle
Schade bei Ginrin war es so billig, da hat man fürs gleiche Geld 2 Rollen bekommen....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich Dir dass du nie ein Garantiefall hast denn es kommt ne Menge an Porto, unter Umständen nochmal Zoll hinzu.


Tschuldigung, aber das ist total falsch. Deutschland-Japan kostet bei DHL als internationales Päckchen 14€ und als Maxibrief mit zusätzlicher Wertangabe 8€. Zoll fällt ebenfalls nicht mehr an: http://www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/postverkehr/index.html#post4



> Ich hoffe nur du kannst die Wartungen an den Rollen selbst durchführen denn wer das nicht kann ist insbesondere bei Shimano auf fremde Hilfe angewiesen denn die warten keine Importrollen. Zurückschicken nach Jap oder USA siehe die Probs oben....


Wrtung? Ich hör immer Wartung? Welche Wartung? Ich hab bei meinen Shimanos noch nie irgendwas anderes gemacht als die ab und zu zu ölen. Abgesehen davon ist das auch nur eine Rolle.



> es ging ja um Tackle und nicht um Verbrauchsmaterial.....
> dass man bei Baits etc sparen kann ist unbestritten und dass man in BRD nicht alles bekommt auch nicht, wobei sich da schon sehr viel geändert hat....


Es ging um den Import von Waren und da kann man etliches sparen.



> wenn ich mir aber manchmal das Porto usw. gerade von Basspro TWH und Cabelas anschau und den Zoll dazurechne ist es oft nicht wirklich günstiger....


Cabelas.. das ist das Extrembeispiel schlechthin.
Bei TWH kosten 10 Päckchen Owner 2/0 ST-41 70 USD; incl. Versand, EU-Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 75€. Bei uns kosten die gleichen 10 Päckchen (mal von Sonderangeboten abgesehen) ~100€ und ggf. Versandkosten. 1300m PowerPro bei Scissortail kosten alles in allem ~80€.
Man kann extremst sparen wenn man vergleicht. Das es sich bei einigen Sachen gar nicht lohnt ist auch klar.

@Chrizzi
Nope. Das man in Japan keine Garantie hat, ist eine Urban Legend. Das wird Dir auch jeder der schonmal in Japan war bestätigen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen...
> also für die 75 VHf kommt für mich als Rollengröße nur ne 300er Daiwa oder ne 4000er Shimi im Frage
> Ich würde die Infinity Zaion wählen.
> Ich kann Dir allerdings nicht sagen wie die sich im Brackwasser (SALZ) verhält, da ich diese Gegebenheit hier nicht habe. Für den Fluß absolut top und liegt auch in deinem Preisgefüge.
> Wie gesagt eine Rolle in verbindung mit Salzwasser, da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Da kann sich bestimmt jemand dazu äussern (Chriszi???). Die Infinity soll ja Salzwasser vertragen und das mit den Schnurlaufröllchen scheint ja auch behoben.


 
Ich fische die Infinity Q Zaion seit fast genau einem Jahr in der Ostsee und sie läuft noch klasse. Ist echt kräftig das Röllchen, selbst beim Pilken machte sie eine gute Figur. Hauptsächlich wird sie zu Mefo- und Dorschblinkern verwendet. Sie ist mir auch schon abgeblubbert :c, hat das aber ohne Probleme überstanden. #h


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Certate passt aber besser zum Blank 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Certate-30...594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41576bb86a


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das zählt nicht, ne Stella Fe würde ja noch besser passen :q

Aber was ist da für ne Schnur drauf? Das sieht so aus, als ob man da diese Colaspaghettis von Haribo raufgespult hätte. |bigeyes


----------



## marlin2304 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Certate passt aber besser zum Blank
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Certate-30...594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41576bb86a



Ich war ja auf der Suche nach der alten Certate, aber leider gibt es die nicht mehr und die von dem Link ist gebraucht.

@rainer1962
Danke für die Info, hast du schon mit der neuen Certate Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kotzi (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne New Certate würde im Salzwasser wenn sie hält was sie verspricht aber noch besser passen, aufgrund des magnetischen öls das kein salzwasser reinlassen soll.
Gibts in Japan auch schon für knapp über 300 euro plus was der zoll will.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Ich war ja auf der Suche nach der alten Certate, aber leider gibt es die nicht mehr und die von dem Link ist gebraucht.
> 
> @rainer1962
> Danke für die Info, hast du schon mit der neuen Certate Erfahrungen?


 

nicht wirklich, habe sie 2-3 Stunden gefischt, das hat aber nichts mit Erfahrung zu tun
Der Unterschied zur "alten",..... die neue gefällt mir optisch besser.
zur Technischen verbesserung
die hat innen ein Magnetisches Öl das verhindert dass Wasser in die Rolle eindringt.

(achtung Christian36): 
Dieses Öl muss man, um den Schutz zu erhalten bei einer Wartung durch Daiwa wechseln lassen....

vom Kurbelgefühl und was die Schnurwicklung etc betrifft kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen wirklich merkbaren Unterschied ausmachen.

In BRD erhältlich für ca 450 € incl. Schnur wenn man gut handelt.....
In Japan um die 330€ plus Porto plus Zoll plus MWST...
also auch ca 420-430€ ........
die schwarze Zaion passen aber auch gut zur VHF in Kobaldblau
aber egal mit welcher Certate ob die "alte" oder "neue" du machst keinen Fehler.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Es ging um den Import von Waren und da kann man etliches sparen.


 

nein du schreibst :


> Das lohnt sich nach wie vor, nur muss man halt vergleichen ob es sich auch wirklich lohnt. Bei den 30€ die man bei einer Certate spart, ist drauf gesch*****, aber wenn man dann mal die Hälfte und noch mehr spart oder Tackle ordern kann, dass es im europäischen Markt gar nicht gibt, dann zahlt sich ein Import definitiv aus.


 
Tackle ist zwar auch eine Ware aber nun mal kein Verbrauchsmaterial wie Köder, Haken etc....
sondern Tackle sind Rollen und Ruten....
wie gesagt mach was du willst ich wünsche Dir dass du nicht auf die Schnauze fällst.
Von wegen kein Zoll etc, ich wünsche Dir viel Spass bei missverständnissen wenn man ne Rekla hat und das TACKLE um die Welt schicken muss. Du wirst nicht der erste und der letzte sein der sein Zeug nicht mehr bekommt oder nochmal dafür berappen muss. Der stundenlang auf dem Zoll rumdiskuttiert usw. Auch wirst du nicht der letzte sein der ne Deutsche bedienungsanleitung und sofwareupdates (z.B Echolote) sucht und nur schwer ein CE Zertifikat für Elektro motoren findet nur weil er meinte 30€ bei nem EK von ü 500€ sparen zu müssen.
wie gesagt das wünsch ich dir nicht.....
aber das hat nix mit dem Thread zu tun...


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good:





rainer1962 schrieb:


> nein du schreibst :
> 
> 
> Tackle ist zwar auch eine Ware aber nun mal kein Verbrauchsmaterial wie Köder, Haken etc....
> ...




|good:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit dem magnetischen Öl habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit auf der Homepage von Daiwa gelesen. Das kommt ganz oben auf meine Liste gleich neben "Nano-Technologie". Öl das magnetisch ist.. schon klar. Demnach muss das Getriebe aus einem nicht magnetischem Metall sein, weil das Öl sonst die Partikel "ansaugt" und irgendwann durch das ganze Zeug blockiert.
Magnetisches Öl.. das ist noch größerer Grampf als Öl und Fett mischen (ist jetzt nicht gegen Dich gerichtet!). Glaubt doch nicht alles was sich einige Firmen aus den Fingern saugen. Obiges (das mit dem magnetischem Öl und Partikel "anziehen" und den Lauf verschlechtern) habe ich schon vor Wochen als Frage an Daiwa geschickt. Ich erwarte aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort darauf.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Tackle ist zwar auch eine Ware aber nun mal kein Verbrauchsmaterial wie Köder, Haken etc....
> sondern Tackle sind Rollen und Ruten....


Tackle ist der Überbegriff und darunter fallen auch Kleinteile.



> wie gesagt mach was du willst ich wünsche Dir dass du nicht auf die Schnauze fällst.


Seit ~2 Jahren und einem gut fünfstelligen Betrag bin ich noch nicht gefallen.



> Von wegen kein Zoll etc,


Lies Dir den Link durch. Man bezahlt für Reparaturen keinen Zoll.



> Der stundenlang auf dem Zoll rumdiskuttiert usw. Auch wirst du nicht der letzte sein der ne Deutsche bedienungsanleitung und sofwareupdates (z.B Echolote) sucht und nur schwer ein CE Zertifikat für Elektro motoren findet nur weil er meinte 30€ bei nem EK von ü 500€ sparen zu müssen.


Wieso Echolote? Geht doch um Ruten und Rollen hast Du gesagt oder?


----------



## taxel (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Christian, hallo Rainer, 

könnt Ihr das bitte anderweitig klären? Der Erkenntnisgewinn bezüglich des Themas ist in euren letzten Postings eher mäßig.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das mit dem magnetischen Öl habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit auf der Homepage von Daiwa gelesen. Das kommt ganz oben auf meine Liste gleich neben "Nano-Technologie". Öl das magnetisch ist.. schon klar. Demnach muss das Getriebe aus einem nicht magnetischem Metall sein, weil das Öl sonst die Partikel "ansaugt" und irgendwann durch das ganze Zeug blockiert.
> Magnetisches Öl.. das ist noch größerer Grampf als Öl und Fett mischen (ist jetzt nicht gegen Dich gerichtet!). Glaubt doch nicht alles was sich einige Firmen aus den Fingern saugen. Obiges (das mit dem magnetischem Öl und Partikel "anziehen" und den Lauf verschlechtern) habe ich schon vor Wochen als Frage an Daiwa geschickt. Ich erwarte aber nicht wirklich eine Antwort darauf.



Bevor du dich an dem magnetischn Öl auslässt, nach dem Motto das gibt es nicht.

Dazu fällt mir nur ein, was der Bauer nicht kennt... #q

Mit dem "magnetischen Öl" kann man sogar Wellen ins Vakuum abdichten (ok, sind dann 6-8 "Lager). 

Google mal nach Magnetofluid, dann kannst du da einiges zu finden.


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Aber was ist da für ne Schnur drauf? Das sieht so aus, als ob man da diese Colaspaghettis von Haribo raufgespult hätte. |bigeyes


 
...dürfte doch so eine "Brandungs-Mono" sein, die alle
10-20 meter die Farbe wechselt, damit man auf Fehman
erkennt wie weit man seine Wattwürmer geworfen hat :q


----------



## rainer1962 (7. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo Christian, hallo Rainer,
> 
> könnt Ihr das bitte anderweitig klären? Der Erkenntnisgewinn bezüglich des Themas ist in euren letzten Postings eher mäßig.
> 
> ...


 
...danke für deine Belehung und deine bisherigen, sehr informativen Posts#6


----------



## rainer1962 (7. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit ~2 Jahren und einem gut fünfstelligen Betrag bin ich noch nicht gefallen.


 
da hattest du Glück.....
vielleicht liegts auch daran dass die Verständigung besser geweorden ist, das war vo 6-8 Jahren doch anders.

Echolote und Motoren gehören genauso zum Tackle wie Deie Wobbler oder sonstiges...


....auch das Importieren gehört durchaus hier herein, auch wenn Christian Glück hatte, So manch anderer hat beim Zoll bezahlt im Garantiefall. Einfach weil der Beleg falsch ausgestellt war als die Rolle zurückkam. Ist mir nämlich passiert, allerdings schon 3 Jahre her, von daher kann sich die Verständigung durchaus gebessert haben.


----------



## taxel (7. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Rainer: Danke für die Blumen, aber die habe ich nicht verdient. :m 

Dir muss ich hier leider sagen, dass du spammst, im Gegensatz zu dem was ich sonst von Dir lese. Guck kurz auf den Titel des Tröts, die letzte Sachfrage und lies dir mal durch was du dazu schreibst. Inzwischen macht ihr Wer-hat-mehr-importiert-Schwanzvergleiche. #d


----------



## ...brummel... (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey leute

hab da mal ne frage hab letzens von meiner oma ne
quantum code bekommen
jetz weiß ich nich welche ködergewichte ich damit werfen kann

hatt jemand damit erfahrungen;+


----------



## marlin2304 (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



...brummel... schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> hab da mal ne frage hab letzens von meiner oma ne
> quantum code bekommen
> ...



Hallo brummel,
deine Rolle koste um die 100 Euronen und ist eine Multi.
Mach doch eine Thema im Jerkbaits-Unterforum auf, da kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mal ein "zweiter-Eindruck-Bericht" der Stella FE 4000:

Der erste Eindruck war: Wow, ein ziemlich perfekte Rolle. Leider ist sie dann doch nicht so perfekt wie ich eigentlich dachte. Bin sogar ein wenig enttäuscht. Das Problem sehe ich in dem schon fast übertriebenen Leichtbau.
So aber nun mal zum einzelnen:
Der Rolle sieht edel aus und macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Der Lauf ist natürlich über alle Zweifel erhaben. Extrem leicht und sauber, aber nicht ganz geräuschfrei. Die Rolle fällt sofort durch das sehr niedrige Gewicht auf, was nicht unbedingt besser ist. Ich persönlich erfinde die Rolle schon als zu leicht, man hat schon fast das Gefühl "was ist das denn für ein Spielzeug". Auch wirkt die Rolle an passenden Ruten schon eher zu leicht.
Was mich aber doch eher enttäuscht ist die Verwindungsfestigkeit des Gehäuses. Die Rolle hat eine maxDrag von 12 kg, nur leider "verbiegt" sich die Rolle bei höherer Beanspruchung, wahrscheinlich ein Tribut an das möglichst leichte Gewicht. Auch scheint die "Kurbelpower" nicht so zu sein wie bei den Vorgängern. Bei einer Rolle für 500,- € hätte ich sowas nicht erwartet. So im nachhinein muss ich sagen das ich wahrscheinlich doch eher die Morethan nehmen würde als die Stella FE, oder eine Stella FD, die erscheint mir deutlich stabiler.
Kurz zum Trockentest: habe einfach mal ein Gewicht von ca. 1 - 1.2 kg eingehängt und versucht hochzukurbeln. Mit einer Tica Taurus TP3000S überhaupt kein Problem (OK, die Rute bog sich schon ganz nett). Kein verbiegen des Körpers und für die Rolle überhaupt keine Anstrengung. Selbst mit einer Sorön STX40 ging das noch ganz gut. Die Stella verbiegt sich bei so einer Aktion und auch die Kurbelpower kommt nicht an die Tica ran. Das kenne ich von der alten FD doch anders. Was soll ich mit einer maxDrag von 12 kg wenn der Körper da nicht mithalten kann.
So nun genug gemeckert, für die meisten Fische solls wohl reichen. Der Lauf entschädigt dafür. 
Wollte auch nur mal posten das nicht alles Gold ist was nun absolut High-End sein soll.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Verbiegen? |bigeyes

Musste gerade eben nochmal nachschauen, bei meiner 2500 FE biegt rein gar nichts, was sollte auch bei nem Magnesiumbody + Alurotor biegen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit Verbiegen meint er elastische Verformung.


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, die 2500er ist ja auch kompakter. Aber die 4000er "verformt" sich unter richtiger Belastung. Bin selbst ein wenig überrascht!


----------



## Spinfisherman (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Erstmal danke für den Test.

Der Vergleich mit der Tica welche 420g wiegt mit einer 270g Stella 4000 SFE hinkt etwas. Klar das eine Rolle die um ein gutes Drittel schwerer ist auch robuster daherkommt. Hier wäre wenn schon eine Stella 5000SW der bessere Vergleich.

Die Söron STX 40 ist da der passendere Vergleich zur Stella 4000 SFE.

Zur Verformung: seih froh das du den Test nicht mit einer Rarenium oder dergleichen gemacht hast, mit denen ist es noch um Welten schlimmer.

Was mich allerdings etwas "verwundert" bei deinem Test: du sagst die alte FD verbiegt sich weniger als die FE und ist subjektiv robuster. Kann aber an sich nicht sein, der Body (ohne Kurbel/Spule) von SFE und FD wiegen genau gleich viel, wenn schon müssten sich beide gleich verbiegen. Irgendwie kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.

Nochwas am Rande, grundsätzlich "pumpt" man einen Fisch, und kurbelt nur dann wenn der Fisch keine Schnur nimmt. 1,2kg kurbelt man normalerweise nie mit einer so leichten Rolle, ausser man holt 2 Flaschen Bier aus 200m Tiefe:q

PS: Vergiss das mit dem Max. Drag, die Angaben sind absoluter Blödsinn, nicht nur bei Shimano. Die Bremse der Stella 4000 reicht für jeden Süsswasserfisch ausser Wels.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das die Tica bei 150gr mehr Gewicht stabiler sein "sollte" ist klar. Nur erwarte ich von einer 500,- € Rolle das sich der Körper NICHT verformt. Genau gesagt macht das bei mir keine Rolle ab ca 80 €. Da war und bin ich doch schon sehr erstaunt.
Ein Freund fischt die 2500er FD und die erschien mir stabiler. Ein anderer hat die 4000FD die ich mir mal angeschaut hatte. Habe dabei aber keinen "Verbiegetest" durchgeführt. Werde ich die Tage mal nachholen.
Un dbezüglich pumpen, natürlich pumpe ich ein i.d.R. Fisch hoch, aber kennst du das "erhabene Gefühl" auch mit der Rolle alles unter Kontrolle zu haben.
Da ziehen am anderen Ende 2 70er Dorsche und die Rolle währe in der Lage die Fische so hochzukurbeln als wenn da nix dranhängen würde. Das gibt einem im Drill ein unglaubliches Vertrauen. Zudem kann ich auch nur mit der Rolle den Druck hoch halten, was manchmal vom Vorteil sein kann.
Bevor ich nicht mit der Taurus gefischt hatte, kannte ich das so auch nicht. Ich weiß nicht was du für Rollen fischt, aber wenn man den Unterschied kennt ist das eine feine Sache.
Grüße
Thomas

PS: Aber genau solche Informationen hätten mich neulich erfreut als ich die Frage gestellt habe ob Stella oder Morethan. Aber leider bekam ich keine vernünftigen Antworten. Ich denke das viele es nicht wahrhaben wollen das ihr 500 € Produkt auch negatives aufweist. Getreu dem Motto Stella = Perfekt. Stimmt so leider nicht. Mal sehen zwei, drei mal probefischen und dann entscheide ich ob ich sie behalte oder doch auf die Morethan umsteige.


----------



## Spinfisherman (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nunja, ob die Morethan so viel robuster ist. Ich hatte nur einmal eine in der Hand zum probekurbeln. Ob du damit zufriedener gewesen wärst...ich kanns dir nicht sagen.

Hier mal ein Link zu der 2500FD, keine Rolle fürs Grobe, aber wenns sein muss kann man damit auch kapitale Fische fangen.

http://fishthebaja.com/2010/08/16/right-fish-wrong-tackle/

Richtig robust von Shimano sind nur die Stella SW (bzw. Twinpower SW) Modelle, soviel kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Allerdings sind die auch schwerer als die Süsswasser Stellas. Mit denen hast du das "erhabene" Gefühl von denen du schreibst.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Spinf...

fischt du zufälligerweise selbst eine Stella ?
Ich denke nicht. 

Mir geht es ja auch nicht um die reine Robustheit, nur darf sich eine 500€ Rolle nicht verformen. Punkt. Eine Sorön die 30 gr. mehr wiegt veformt sich ja auch kein Millimeter. Da stellt man sich schon die Frage ob der leichtbau da nicht zu weit getrieben wurde.
By the way, die Morethan verformt sich definitiv nicht, hatte sie mehrmals genauer unter der Lupe, deswegen hatte ich ja nach Erfahrungsberichten gefragt, aber leider keine Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man ein Kran will, sollte man sich einen Kran kaufen. Wie wäre es mit einer Abu Toro, Toro Winch, oder Calcutta Conquest 401.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

junge junge, ich rede nicht von einem Kran, habe nur erwähnt das die heilige Kuh Stella anscheinend doch nicht so perfekt ist wie sie immer dargestellt wird. Klar bin ich auch stolzer Stella Besitzer, nur verhagelt mir eine 500 € Rolle nicht gleich den Verstand und macht mich blind.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja eine 70er Dorschdublette hochkurbeln grenzt schon an einen Kran. 

Aber man sollte schon wissen, dass der Leichtbau halt nicht so massiv ist wie ein Klotz Metall.

Dazu: Die Rolle (zumindestens meine Rarenium) "verformt" sich auch wieder zurück. Wenn man eigentlich von Verformung spricht, sollte sich der Ausganzszustand nicht wiederherstellen. 

Nur weil etwas elatisch ist, ist es nicht instabil. Flugzeugflügel können auch wackeln wie ein Lämmerschwanz - hält in der Regel auch.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jaja, mann kann sioch alles schön reden wenns um die heilige Kuh geht.
Sorry, aber sowas erwarte ich nicht bei einer Stella.
Das die Rolle sich nicht kpl. verformt ist natürlich richtig. Elastisch ist da wohl wirklich der bessere Ausdruck, nur kann das Getriebe wirklich perfekt gelagert sein wenn das Gehäuse elastisch ist ? 
Das mit den beiden 70er Dorschen sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, wie sich sowas anfühlen kann. Ob ich es in echt auch wirklich machen würde ist ne andere Sache. Natürlich pumpe ich sowas auch eher hoch, aber es währe eben möglich. Und im Drill kann das schon von Vorteil sein, wenn man auch mit der Rolle einen dementsprehenden Druck aufbauen kann.


----------



## kaizr (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

Wenn es keine Probleme gibt, schafft man sich halt welche.

Dann tausch das Teil um und kauf Dir was robustes. Das ist feines Gerät für "feine" Zwecke. Nicht um irgendetwas brachial hochzukurbeln.

Van Staal kann ich dazu nur sagen. Damit kannste auch dein Auto aufm Parkplatz rankurbeln, nach dem Einkauf #h.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, dass bei so hochwertigen Dingen auch was verlangt werden darf, aber da wird Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

weslfänger
wo verzieht sich da was? Verdrehen insich?
Gruß A.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja Äpfel mit Birnen, ich weiß nicht. Eine Aspire verzieht sich ja nun auch nicht, und das was eine Aspire kann, sollte die Stella auch können, vor allem wenn die Stella noch das stärkere Getriebe hat.
Unter Druck verzieht sich der Rollenklörper. Das heißt du kannst unter anderem auch die Rolle mit der Hand insgesamt bewegen. Das gleiche passiert wenn man richtig Druck mit der Schnur aufbaut. 
Sowas kenn ich wohl von Plastik-Rollen (dann natürlich noch deutlich stärker) aber bei höherwertigen Rollen hat man das Problem ansich nicht mehr. Deswegen war ich ja so erstaunt und habe das mal auf den extremen Leichtbau geschioben.


----------



## angler1996 (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, das Erstaunen kann ich nachvollziehen.
Da hat der Leichtbau seine Grenzen gefunden
Gruß A.


----------



## Huchenfreak (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Welsfänger: Danke für deinen objektiven Bericht. Finde es gut dass du obwohl du sie gekauft hast auf negative Eigenschaften hinweist.
Viele könnte das nie, man hätte sich ja dann getäuscht und so ist das Gekaufte natürlich spitze. 
Für andere die ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken einer Anschaffung einer Stella FE liebäugeln sind solche Berichte Gold wert.

Ich finde auch Shimano hat schon bei der FD den Leichtbau völlig übertrieben. Die FA Serie ist bei mir unkaputtbar während die FD nach einem Jahr mehr oder weniger hinüber war.


----------



## Norgewahn (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo ,
Ich habe eine Frage an die Profis ,die Stella 4000 FA fischen.
In einigen Monaten werde ich Besitzer einer Stella 4000 FA außerdem sollte ich  bekommen  auch eine Ersatzspule von 5000 FA,welche wohl paßt zu 4000.Die Rolle möchte ich in Norwegen beim Spinnangeln von Boot verwenden.Wer hat mit der Rolle Erfahrung.Wie fein und wie stark ist sie?
Gruß Norgewahn


----------



## marlin2304 (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So objektive Berichte müsste es öfters geben. Um die Stella wird schon ein richtiger Kult betrieben. 
Ich stand jetzt auch vor der Wahl einer neuen Rolle. Ich fische seit Jahren mit Shimano-Rollen und ehrlich gesagt wollte ich auch wieder eine. 
Nach dem Lesen und Informieren in verschiedenen Foren, werde ich mir jetzt mal eine Daiwa zu legen.
Wie ich das einem Freund erzählte, meinte er nur: " Leg 50 Euro drauf und hol dir eine Stella" ohne die Rolle jemals in der Hand gehabt oder gesehen zu haben.
Das ist für mich ein Grund mehr eine Daiwa zu kaufen.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

denke auch, dass zb. die saltiga die bessere "stella" ist ;-)


----------



## Spinfisherman (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine interessante Richtung die der Thread genommen hat.

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als verwechselt ihr da was, die Leichtbau Stella ist keine Norwegen Rolle oder keine ich kurbel den Fisch jetzt ran um jeden Preis Rolle.

Weiters ist es so das wenn ein Material etwas nachgibt, es deswegen noch lange nicht brechen muss.

Das was man bei der Stella bezahlt ist der Genuß im Drill und zwar so das man jede Minute davon maximal auskosten bzw. genießen kann. Es geht nicht darum wer den Fisch schneller im Boot oder im Kescher hat. Manche werden das wohl nie verstehen.

Wenn ich eine Rolle will mit der ich alles brachial in kürzester Zeit zu mir kurbeln kann würde ich wohl von einem anderen Hersteller kaufen welchen ich hier nicht negativ nennen möchte. Wer so etwas sucht ist bei der neuen Stella verdammt falsch.

Und falls meine Worte nur Gewicht haben sollten wenn ich ein Foto mit einer meiner Stellas reinstelle, so sei es drum. Anbieten kann ich allerdings nur Größe 2500 und 4000.

Und zu guter letzt @MrFloppy: Die Saltiga ist eine Salzwasserrolle wie die Stella SW, bitte vergleiche sie nicht mit der Stella 4000 FE, wäre ja so als ob man einen Geländewagen mit einem Sportwagen vergleicht.


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und ich glaube manche verstehen meine Worte nicht.
Es geht mir nicht drum den Fisch möglichst schnell im Kescher zu haben oder sonstwie grob zu angeln. Ich glaube ich bin der letzte der das tut.
Nur wird die Stella immer als das non-plus-ultra dargestellt, und das ist sie dann aber doch nicht.
Und wenn bei einer 500€ Rolle sich der Körper verbiegt so ist das schon mehr als ein kleiner Fauxpass. Wie gesagt, bei einer Aspire passiert sowas ja nun auch nicht. Und da die Rolle auch vom Hersteller für den Salzwassereinsatz vorgesehen ist (man muss sich nur al die Gebrauchsanweisungen durchlessen, fast alles dreht sich da nur um Salzwasser!) sollte sie auch ein wenig aushalten.
Bei jeder nicht Shimano über 80 € würde sowas als No-Go bezeichnet werden, bei der STella wird es dann als maximaler Drillspaß verkauft.

Nebenbei, bei meiner Suche nach einer wertigen Rolle habe ich mir auch die neue ABU revo Neos angeschaut. Also entweder was das Teil völlig hin oder die Rolle ist nicht mal 100 € Wert. Außer leicht kann die garnix. Noch nie so einen schlechten Lauf bei einer so teuren Rolle gesehen.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen das der Unterschied zwischen einer 100-200 € Rolle zur Stella geringer ist als ich dachte. Eine gut gepflegte und gefettete 100-200 € Rolle ist in vielen Bereichen kaum schlechter als die absoluten High-End Rollen. Ich hab mir eine gekauft weil ich eine haben wollte, und um mir auch ein Bild von richtigen High-End Rollen zu machen. Habe dabei lange überlegt ob es die Stella oder die Branzino werden sollte. Am Ende war es dann doch die Stella, und ich glaube jetzt das die Daiwa wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl ist.
Und nochmal zum Drillspass, sorry aber das ist doch Unfug. Ich denke das sich im Drill eine Aspire oder selbst eine Sorön nicht schlechter verhalten wird. Aber wahrscheinlich geht vielen einer dabei ab wenn sie ab und zu die Aufschrift Stella lesen können wenn der Fisch ein wenig Schnur abzieht. Ist natürlich ein großer Unterschied dann zu läppischen 200 € Rollen.
Also wenn es einen Unterschied zwischen den Mittelklasse und den High-Endern gibt dann am ehesten noch im Laufverhalten oder in der Qualität des Getriebes. Oder eben in dem Unterschied Leistungsfähigkeit gepaart mit sehr niedrigem Gewicht. Was ich eben erhofft hatte.

So, wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn sich bei einer Rolle der Rollenfuß verbiegt (also elastisch ist und sich einige Millimeter unter Belastung verbiegt und dann wieder in die Ausgangsstellung zurück geht), dann liegt das meines Erachtens daran das die Rolle zweckentfremdet eingesetzt wird (3000er Branzino auf Waller, 4000er Stella auf GT, ..); Beifänge mal außer Acht gelassen.

Aber mal was ganz anderes und völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller: Wieso kauft man sich Gerät im oberen Preissegment ohne es vorher zu testen? Nur weil da Stella, TwinPower, Branzino, Exist oder sonst irgendwas drauf steht, ist das keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## dido_43 (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo welsfaenger,

hab noch ne Bambi Plasterolle im Keller. Uralte DDR-Rolle, leichter als Deine Stella, hat ca. 15,00 Ostmark gekostet und garantiert verwindungsarm. Wir können tauschen.

Welche Rute soll an die Stella, mit der Du 1 1/2 Kilo rankurbeln kannst. Ne Wels- oder Jigpeitsche? Klasse Kombi! ;+

Wenn mit Deiner Feinmotorik alles iO ist und Du diese Rolle dafür verwendest, wofür sie gebaut wurde, dann wirst Du viel Spaß mit ihr haben.

Hab ne Stella C3000 (Japanimport) und es ist einfach geil mit ihr zu fischen.

Muss jetzt schnell den Belastungstest machen, damit ich mitreden, und an diesem Wunderwerk der Technik rumnörgeln kann.

#h


----------



## welsfaenger (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@christian

also der Druck der benötigt wird um die Stella zu verbiegen ist nich riesig groß. Sonst währe mir das recht egal. Wie gesagt eine Aspire, Sorön oder selbst eine Splendor verbiegt sich nicht so schnell. Die Taurus mal ganz außen vor.
Mit testen, du bist lustig, finde mal einen Laden der Solche Rollen da hat. Ein Geschäft in Osna hat immerhin die kpl. Daiwa Palette da und noch die höherwertigeren Penn´s und ABU´s. das ist schon verdammt viel. Die Stella sollte er auch bekommen, am aber leider nicht. So konnte ich vorher nur die Branze begrappeln. Die alte Stella FD kannte ich ja (als 2500er selbst gefischt, und die 4000er begrabbelt)
So musste ich sie im Netz bestellen, was zum Glück auch sehr "preiswert" war.

Den Belastungstest habe ich an einer RST mit 60 gr. WG gemacht. An der Rute wird sie mit Sicherheit auch öfters hängen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die "Flagschiffe" eines Herstellers (Stella, Branzino, ..) hat normalerweise jeder Vertragshändler im Ladengeschäft. Sind ja auch Aushängeschilder. Also hier in der Umgebung wüsste ich auf Anhieb mehrere Läden bei denen ich mir eine Stella, Branzino, Dogfight, Exist, .. ansehen könnte.

Die Aspire  kenne ich nicht, aber die Stella 4000/5000 FA ist z. B. nicht so stabil wie die '08 TwinPower PG was das verbiegen am Rollenfuß angeht und trotzdem verrichten beide ihren Dienst beim groben Spinnfischen. Ob die sich am Rollenfuß verbiegt oder nicht ist letztendlich irrelevant solange sie nicht dort bricht. Die alte Tica Cybernetic konnte man am Rollenfuß auch nicht verbiegen, aber dafür sind sie teilweise schon beim Anhieb dort gebrochen.
Der einzige _Nachteil_ wenn sie sich verbiegt, ist das Handling beim Drill.


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn sich bei einer Rolle der Rollenfuß verbiegt (also elastisch ist und sich einige Millimeter unter Belastung verbiegt und dann wieder in die Ausgangsstellung zurück geht), dann liegt das meines Erachtens daran das die Rolle zweckentfremdet eingesetzt wird (3000er Branzino auf Waller, 4000er Stella auf GT, ..); Beifänge mal außer Acht gelassen.
> 
> Aber mal was ganz anderes und völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller: Wieso kauft man sich Gerät im oberen Preissegment ohne es vorher zu testen? Nur weil da Stella, TwinPower, Branzino, Exist oder sonst irgendwas drauf steht, ist das keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.




Den Angelhändler musst du mir mal nennen der es zulässt dass man seine teuren Rollen richtigen Belastungen aussetzt. So einen gibts nicht. 
Es ist auch sehr auffällig dass so viele Stella FE, obwohl sie erst seit ein paar Monaten im Umlauf sind, sofort wieder von ihren Besitzern verkauft werden wollen, "weil mir so eine Rolle einfach zu schade zum fischen ist".
Es ist nunmal so dass Shimano Dinge Dinge vorgibt, welche die Rollen abkönnen die sie in Wirklichkeit nicht aushalten. Wenn der Hersteller etwas von "jede Minute des Drills maximal auskosten bzw. genießen kann" in seine Werbung schreibt hört sich das einfach nicht so gut an wie "Traumhafte Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften sowie eine kraftvolle aber geschmeidige Bremse schaffen Vertrauen.
Es gibt gute Rollen, es gibt hervorragende Rollen und dann gibt es noch die Stella FE. Eine Rolle, um die wir beneidet werden!"


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Den Angelhändler musst du mir mal nennen der es zulässt dass man seine teuren Rollen richtigen Belastungen aussetzt. So einen gibts nicht.


Ich kenne zwei hier in der Nähe. Keiner von denen hatte ein Problem damit das ich eine Stella und eine Branzino an eine Rute geschraubt und gekurbelt und am Gehäuse "rumgedrückt" habe. Wenn eine Rolle in dem Preissegment das nicht aushält, dann ist sie Schrott. Egal von welchem Hersteller.

Und die Seitenhiebe Richtung Shimano und ******** und so kannst Du Dir sparen. Deine Vermutungen wieso angeblich soviel Stella FE wieder verkauft werden sind allerdings interessant. Laut der Logik ist aber Daiwa noch größerer Schrott, weil aktuell mehr Saltigas bei eBay drinstehen als Stella FE. Ich warte immer noch auf Berichte von kaputten Stellas. Krieg ich die sobald die Zinkdruckgussgetrieberollen implodiert oder kaputtgekurbelt sind?

Was aber *wirklich* interessant ist, ist die Tatsache das der Hype der um einige Produkte gemacht wird, fast ausschließlich von den Leuten kommt, die besagtes Produkt nicht ausstehen können oder für komplett überteuert halten. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Blechpeitsche. Jemand fragt wie die Blechpeitsche so ist und dann kommen mind. 3728 Leute die rumschreien das das Ding überteuerter Schrott ist und der Hype total überzogen ist und das WG sowieso nicht stimmt. Über die grob geschätzt 100 "Stangenspinnruten" bei denen 25-125g WG, 200-1000g, 5-95g, .. draufsteht wird kein Wort verloren.

Eine 4000er Rolle mit 270g Eigengewicht hat einen Rollenfuß der sich verbiegen lässt wenn man sie in den Rollenhalter schraubt und am Gehäuse rumbiegt. Die kann man ja nichtmal für GT, Barrakudas oder Marlin verwenden. Und 500g Pilker aus 200m Tiefe mit einer Dorschdoublette kann man da auch nicht locker hochkurbeln.. OH MEIN GOTT! WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Christian 36: 
Was ich mir spare überlässt du besser mir selber.

Ich kann dir nur sagen dass du völlig falsch liegst ich habe selber mehrere Stellas an meinen Ruten.

Wo du allerdings Recht hast ist, dass ich der Meinung bin dass Daiwa schlechter als Shimano ist.
Zur Stella FE: Durchforste mal die Kleinanzeigen und frag die Leute die sie wieder verkauft haben warum sie es gemacht haben.

Als kleinen Tip kann ich dir nur raten mit Kritik an Dingen welche du für toll hälst nicht persönlich zu nehmen und sachlich zu bleiben laut deinem Usernamen solltest du dazu schon in der Lage sein.


----------



## marlin2304 (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es 4 bis 5 Angeläden und keiner hat Rollen über 300€ liegen.
Gott sei dank habe ich Angelkumpels die auch hochwertiges Gerät fischen und wir uns austauschen können.


----------



## welsfaenger (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das ist häufig das Problem mit sachlicher Kritik, Leute die sowas auch besitzen fühlen sich dann mitmal persönlich angegriffen. Es ist eben nicht leicht, wenn sein bestews Stück dann doch nicht so perfekt ist wie man es sich selber wünscht.
Klar, sind 500 € viel Geld, und ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ich mich uneingeschränkt dran "aufgeilen" könnte. Aber so ist es nunmal nicht, und ich habe kein Problem mit der Wahrheit, egal wie teuer. 
Mit möglichst objektiven Berichten hilft man vielen mehr als wenn man irgendwas nur hochjubelt. Ist wie beim verkaufen, ich erzähle den Kunden auch nicht nur das irgendwas super toll ist, sondern zeige denen auch die Nachteile. Die sind das meist etwas überrascht, so viel Ehrlichkeit kennen die meist nicht, sind aber am Ende i.d.R. froh und kaufen gerade deswegen bei mir. Und der Erfolg den ich damit habe scheint mir ganz recht zu geben.
Wenn ein Kunde merkt das er verarscht wurde kommt er nie wieder.

Zurück zur Stella, wahrscheinlich werde ich auch einer der Kandidaten sein, die die Rolle wieder verkaufen, werde sie ien paar mal fischen, und danach entscheiden. Eine wirklich gute Sache an Shimano ist der Wiederverkauf. bei einer STella hat man praktisch keinen bzw. nur einen sehr geringen Wertverlust.


----------



## Spinfisherman (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Welsfänger

Du hast geschrieben du angelst bzw. willst die Stella 4000 FE an einer 60g RST angeln. Ich persönlich angle die 4000 an einer langen 30g WG Rute, die 2500 an einer relativ kurzen 20g WG Rute. Für 50g+WG Ruten verwende ich lieber die 5000 SW, da gefällt mir dann auch die Balance des ganzen deutlich besser. An meiner leichtesten 270cm Rute mit 60g WG passt mir die 4000 Stella nicht gut, zu kopflastig das Ganze. Ich angle an der Rute mit 270cm Länge und 60g WG eine 5000, das passt viel besser zusammen. Ich kenne natürlich deine RST nicht, aber vielleicht hilft dir das beim zukünftigen Rollenkauf.


----------



## OnTheMove (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Tipp mit der 5000er an der 60g 9ft. Rute ist zwar gut gemeint, aber Technisch leider net so das wahre. 

Kopflastigkeit einer Rute solltest du nicht über eine Schwerere(Größere) Rolle ausgleichen, sondern eher über etwas Gewicht am in/unter der Ruten Abschlusskappe. Durch die Hebelwirkung bringen dir 30g Blei im Abschluss mehr als eine 100g schwerere Rolle (je nach Grifflänge)

Aber das ist nun etwas OT :m

Die 4000er FE finde ich auf jeden Fall passend zu einer hochwertigen RST. 

Grüße Markus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Als kleinen Tip kann ich dir nur raten mit Kritik an Dingen welche du für toll hälst nicht persönlich zu nehmen und sachlich zu bleiben laut deinem Usernamen solltest du dazu schon in der Lage sein.


Wo hab ich geschrieben das ich die Stella FE toll finde? Ich hab nichtmal eine und werd mir auch keine kaufen weil ich finde das sie ******** aussieht (subjektives Empfinden).


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich geschrieben das ich die Stella FE toll finde? Ich hab nichtmal eine und werd mir auch keine kaufen weil ich finde das sie ******** aussieht (subjektives Empfinden).


 


|kopfkrat

Ich habe mir in 50 Angeljahren noch keine Rolle gekauft,nur weil ich sie schön finde.Habe sogar eine Stella 5000SW im Keller,obwohl das Teil in meinen Augen optisch mehr als peinlich aussieht.
Aber so hat wohl jeder seine Prioritäten.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> denke auch, dass zb. die saltiga die bessere "stella" ist ;-)



Erzähl das mal der armen Sau hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7xAm4l6pVI


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in 50 Angeljahren noch keine Rolle gekauft,nur weil ich sie schön finde.Habe sogar eine Stella 5000SW im Keller,obwohl das Teil in meinen Augen optisch mehr als peinlich aussieht.


Ich würde mir nie eine Rolle kaufen die mir vom optischen her nicht gefällt. Jeder wie er meint.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie eine Rolle kaufen die mir vom optischen her nicht gefällt. Jeder wie er meint.







So soll es auch sein.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Breamhunter (27. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin High-Tech-Gemeinde
ich wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand sagen kann, wie ich meine Stella 4000 FD öffnen kann ? 
Ich habe mir hier schon die EX-Zeichnung runtergeladen und vergrößert. Aber ich finde keine Schrauben |uhoh:
Ich will das Teil nicht komplett zerlegen aber mal ein Blick ins Innenleben interessiert mich schon. 
So habe ich es bisher mit allen Rollen gemacht. Angefangen vor ca. 35 Jahren bei der 308er Mitchell bis hin zur 4000er Aspire. #h


----------



## Gemini (27. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Spule runter, 11648 lösen. Rotor nach vorne schieben.

Dann Kurbel abnehmen und dreimal 11568 lösen. 
(Edit: 11633 vorher noch raus, die solltest du sehen wenn der Rotor nach
vorne geschoben ist.)

Das sollte eigentlich langen um mal reinzuschauen.

Auf die Teile 11672 und 10665 beim Wiederzusammenbauen 
gut aufpassen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (27. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/shimano_07_stella_4000s/

Guck mal lieber im Link. Da kannste dir jede kleine Feder der Stella angucken. 

Alleine schon das keine Schrauben zu sehen sind sollte doch ein Signal sein nicht reinzugucken. |rolleyes


----------



## Spinfisherman (27. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Moin High-Tech-Gemeinde
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand sagen kann, wie ich meine Stella 4000 FD öffnen kann ?
> Ich habe mir hier schon die EX-Zeichnung runtergeladen und vergrößert. Aber ich finde keine Schrauben |uhoh:
> Ich will das Teil nicht komplett zerlegen aber mal ein Blick ins Innenleben interessiert mich schon.
> So habe ich es bisher mit allen Rollen gemacht. Angefangen vor ca. 35 Jahren bei der 308er Mitchell bis hin zur 4000er Aspire. #h


 
Mal vorne weg, ich empfehle niemandem eine Stella FD oder FE zu zerlegen, weil es schwieriger und aufwendiger ist als 98% aller anderen Rollen. Ausserdem benötigt man ein Spezialwerkzeug zum lösen des 0,9mm Inbus Schräubchens welches in der Achse sitzt. Will man die Stella in ALLE Einzelteile zerlegen bzw. reinigen und zerlegen sollte man mehrere Stunden einrechnen.

Wenn du keinen guten Grund hast die Rolle zu zerlegen und sie gut läuft, lass es besser. Ausserdem kann es passieren das eine Rolle anders läuft nach dem Zusammenbau, falls man gewisse Schrauben nicht gleich festzieht wie es vorher war.

Die folgende Beschreibung von mir zerlegt alle FD und FE Stellas sodass bei Verwendung richtigen Werkzeugs!!! ein Blick in das Getriebe geworfen werden kann ohne das die Rolle selbst oder auch nur irgend ein Teil davon einen Schaden oder Kratzer abbekommt. Es ist keine Zerlegung in alle Einzelteile. Nichts desto trotz gibt es einige Teile welche nervig sind bzw. etwas Fingerspitzengefühl beim Zusammenbau verlangen. Es sind weiters keine Teile der Stella bei der folgenden Anleitung betroffen welche mit einer Schraubensicherung (rotes oder blaues Loctite) versehen sind.

Ich erklärs mal Schritt für Schritt:
1.) Spule und Kurbel abnehmen
2.) Die schwarzen Unterlegscheiben für die richtige Höhe der Schnurverlegung leicht anheben -> die Achse hat ein Loch, in dem sitzt eine 0,9mm Inbus 6-Kant Schraube (Nr. 6008) (Vorsicht, das Ding ist klein - nicht verlieren). Diese lösen.
3.) Nun kann man alles was auf der Achse sitzt entfernen.
4.) Die 2 schwarzen Kreuzschlitzschrauben lösen welche die Abdeckung für die Mutter+Gummidichtung des Rotors sind. Adeckung abnehmen.
5.) Die Mutter des Rotors Lösen (Richtungspfeil beachten)
6.) Rotor abnehmen
7.) Den schwarzen Gummiring (Nr. 11663) mit den ^^^^^^ Zacken hochschieben, darunter kommt eine weiße (FD) bzw. schwarze (FE Modell) Plasitkabdeckung zum Vorschein welche 2 schwarze Kreutzschlitzschrauben abdeckt.
8.) Unter dem bei Punkt 7.) abgenommenen Gummiring befindet sich eine ca. 3-4mm dicke Öffnung wo ein Gummizapfen drinsteckt. Diesen mit Hilfe eines etwa 1mm dicken Werkzeugs oder Drahtes entfernen. (Am besten etwa 3mm in das Loch des Gummizapfens reinfahren und dann schräg rausziehn - nicht zu weit reinfahren sonst wird der Gummizapfen kaputt)
9.) Hat man den Gummizapfen (Teil Nr. 11608) bzw. Dichtung entfernt kann man in die 3-4mm breite Öffnung mit einem schmalen Kreutschlitzschraubenzieher gelangen und dort die Schraube (Nr. 11633) lösen.
10.) Ist die Schraube von Punkt 9.) gelöst die Silberne Schutzabdeckung welche das untere Ende der Rolle abdeckt und schwarzen Plastikrand der Abdeckung entfernen.
11.) Die 3. und letzte schwarze Kreutzschlitzschraube wie die ersten 2 bei Punkt 7.) erwähnten kommen zum Vorschein. Alle 3 entfernen und Abdeckung senkrecht anheben.
12.) Nun liegt das Getriebe frei, beim Zusammenbau Gummidichtung beachten (Teil Nr. 11672 bei FD - vorsicht nervig...bei der FE ist das Teil etwas weniger nervig, bzw. auch Teil Nr. 10665 beachten beim Zusammenbau)


----------



## Breamhunter (27. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Erstmal vielen Dank an Alle.
Ich habe nach Lösen des Rotors etwas feuchte Finger bekommen und es dann doch lieber wieder gelassen. Diese Plastikabdeckungen sind mir doch etwas suspekt. Und wenn ich jetzt lese 0,9er Inbus, dann muß ich mich wohl erstmal mit der Wartungsschraube begnügen. 
Ist ja fast so wie bei den Autos. Da konnte man früher (fast) alles selber erledigen. Heute muß man schon wegen einer Glühlampe wechseln in die Werkstatt |uhoh:


----------



## Kotzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, ich frag mal hier nach in der Hoffnung dass mir geholfen werden kann.
Einen eigenen Threat dazu mag ich erstmal nicht aufmachen.
Ich habe mir jetzt noch eine Rocksweeper gegönnt, und zwar die alte Version in 3.15 in MH.

Nun suche ich dafür eine Rolle, von der ich folgendes erwarte:

Ich möchte damit im Rhein mit Gufis angeln, eigentlich fast nur per Faulenzer.
Und wenn ich im Urlaub an der Küste bin damit Spinnfischen auf Dorsch, Mefo und was halt so rumpaddelt.

Ich möchte etwas stabiles, salzwasserfestes. Jedoch auch angemessen zur Rocksweeper. 
Im Moment habe ich die Quantum Cabo im Auge, jedoch bin ich mir unsicher ob die nicht was oversized wäre für die Rute.

Preislich habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt was ich ausgeben möchte, jedoch auf keinen fall weit über 250 euro, und das wäre wirklich schon viel.

Hat da jemand Tipps und Empfehlungen? Wenn möglich keine Shimano, damit konnte ich mich bisher nicht anfreunden und ruft nur negative Assoziationen hervor bei mir.

Mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frag mal hier nach in der Hoffnung dass mir geholfen werden kann.
> Einen eigenen Threat dazu mag ich erstmal nicht aufmachen.
> Ich habe mir jetzt noch eine Rocksweeper gegönnt, und zwar die alte Version in 3.15 in MH.
> 
> ...


 


Käme da keine Slammer 260/360 in Frage?
Könnte aber evtl ein Problem mit dem Rollenfuß geben.|kopfkrat
Sollte man vorher testen.:m
Nur ist eine Slammer der Rocke angemessen (was immer das auch bedeutet)?
Meine Cabos haben zwar bis Nordnorwegen alles mitgemacht,aber eine bessere
Schnurverlegung haben die auch nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Angemessen meine ich vom Gewicht her noch aktzeptabel, hätte ich vielleicht besser formulieren sollen.

Ich glaub ich schraub mir mal die Cabo an und schau wie mir das Gewicht zusagt.

Das mit dem Nordnorwegen hört sich gut an, und da ich schätze an eine Cabo nur unwesentlich teurer als 100 Euro zu kommen und mir so einige Sachen an den Quantum Rollen ( Magnetbügel System etc) zusagen würde ich die der Slammer vorziehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Angemessen meine ich vom Gewicht her noch aktzeptabel, hätte ich vielleicht besser formulieren sollen.
> 
> Ich glaub ich schraub mir mal die Cabo an und schau wie mir das Gewicht zusagt.


 


Das Gewicht der Cabo 830/840 ist vergleichbar mit dem der
4000er Daiwas bzw. 5000 Shimanos.
Ich komme mit dem Gewicht bei 3-3,30er Ruten an der Küste
besstens klar.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Joa danke, ich war mit halt nur unsicher ob das nicht auf die Dauer beim Zander angeln stört, was ich ja hauptsächlich betreiben werde.
Das Küstentauglich ist eher sone Zusatzfunktion damit ich das schöne Röllchen nicht wegpfeffern muss wenn es mal ausversehen ne Salzwasserdusche abkriegt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Joa danke, ich war mit halt nur unsicher ob das nicht auf die Dauer beim Zander angeln stört, was ich ja hauptsächlich betreiben werde.
> Das Küstentauglich ist eher sone Zusatzfunktion damit ich das schöne Röllchen nicht wegpfeffern muss wenn es mal ausversehen ne Salzwasserdusche abkriegt.


 

Dann wäre doch eine gute gebrauchte Infinity Q3000
mit unter 300gr. Gewicht nicht übel.Die hängt bei mir seit 
Jahren im Wechsel mit der Branzino an der Fenwick Iron Feather.Hat zwar noch keine Tauchgänge hinter sich,aber
läuft mit 1. Schnurlaufröllchen wie am 1. Tag.Wird halt nach
dem Angeln mal abgespült,aber das ist es dann auch.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du ne Branzino hast brauchst du die Infinity doch quasi nicht 
Aber mit der Idee habe ich auch schon gespielt, nur haben mich der Preis über 300 euro abgeschreckt.
Ich halt dann auch mal ausschau nach ner gebrauchten.
Vielen dank nochmal für die Tipps.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Höö?
Ne Infinity Q Zaion gibs doch für ziemlich 300€ genau oder nicht?

Jedenfalls... ich fische meine seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr ohne Probleme...das kleine Kraftpacket kriegt kein Dorsch klein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> *Wenn du ne Branzino hast brauchst du die Infinity doch quasi nicht*
> Aber mit der Idee habe ich auch schon gespielt, nur haben mich der Preis über 300 euro abgeschreckt.
> Ich halt dann auch mal ausschau nach ner gebrauchten.
> Vielen dank nochmal für die Tipps.


 


Gerade dann.Die Spulen der Infinity Q 3000 passen nämlich als
E-Spulen auf die Branzino.:q
Und bevor ich 200 Ocken für eine Branzinospule ausgebe,
mache ich lieber einen optischen Kompromiss.:m


----------



## marlin2304 (12. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Höö?
> Ne Infinity Q Zaion gibs doch für ziemlich 300€ genau oder nicht?
> 
> Jedenfalls... ich fische meine seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr ohne Probleme...das kleine Kraftpacket kriegt kein Dorsch klein.



Ich habe mir die Zaion jetzt geordert und der billigste Shop ist der Angelcenter Kassel mit 329 Ocken.


----------



## Herr P (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat einer von euch eigentlich schon die neue Certate?

Gruss an alle Herr P

Ps. Hat Slotti aufgehört zu angeln?


----------



## JNZ (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische an ner 2,85er Rocksweeper XH eine Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Mit ein wenig Glück bekommst du da auch eine für 250€ bei ebay!!!

Gruß


----------



## Chrizzi (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ps. Hat Slotti aufgehört zu angeln?



Hi,

Slotti hat das Board verlassen. 


Wenn du willst, kann ich dir seine EMail Adresse geben. Schreib mir einfach eine PN.


Gruß


----------



## Herr P (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat denn jemand die neue Certate von Daiwa ?

Falls ich sie mir hole gibt es bei mir ne Zaion zu kaufen....


----------



## Kotzi (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uh ja , die soll voll toll sein und so 

Wenn du dir eine kaufst kannst mir ja eine PN schicken.


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Uh ja , die soll voll toll sein und so
> 
> Wenn du dir eine kaufst kannst mir ja eine PN schicken.


 

Kann dir ja mit einer blauen 4000er und E-Spule aushelfen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Herr P (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne Danke!

Mich interessiert ausschliesklich das Modell 2011.

Hat sie irgendwer und kann mal ein paar Worte drüber verlieren?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ne Danke!
> 
> *Mich interessiert ausschliesklich das Modell 2011.*
> 
> Hat sie irgendwer und kann mal ein paar Worte drüber verlieren?


 



War auch an Kotzi gerichtet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## marlin2304 (13. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand die neue Certate von Daiwa ?
> 
> Falls ich sie mir hole gibt es bei mir ne Zaion zu kaufen....


##


Rainer 1962 fischt die Rolle.

Bist du mit der Zaion nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Herr P (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

doch - aber ich gönn mir gerne maldas aktuelle Modell für eine Saison....

Ist ja wie den Autos . Fahren tun sie alle


----------



## e!k (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> doch - aber ich gönn mir gerne maldas aktuelle Modell für eine Saison....
> 
> Ist ja wie den Autos . Fahren tun sie alle



Naja ob alle Autos fahren sei mal dahingestellt  ich wuesste da eInige die es eher nicht tun  
Aber zurück zum Thema: 
Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Certate und branzino ? Preislich sind die ja ca auf Höhe der Stella. Macht Daiwa sich da quasi selbst Konkurrenz ? Vor allem weil Infinity Q Zaion auchnoh fast in dieses Preissegment kommt. Mit Daiwa kenne ich mich naemlich nicht so aus, auch wenn ich mir evtl mal eine (so zum testen) kaufen wollte.

Gruß Jan


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Certate 2011 soll mit diesem magnetischen Öl abgedichtet sein, sonst hat die Branzino soviel ich weiß ein höherwertigeres Getriebe...

In Japan kostet die neue Certate (ohne Zoll, usw.) etwas über 310€ (hab bei plat.co geguckt), die Stella deutlich mehr.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Certate 2011 soll mit diesem magnetischen Öl abgedichtet sein,



D.h. auch automatisch: Kein selbstständiges Warten der Rolle. Du kannst das Ding nicht aufschrauben oder nachölen, da du sonst das System kaputt machen könntest.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...hat einer von euch denn schonmal eine Rolle zum Warten eingeschickt zu Daiwa? Wie viel würde soetwas kosten? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ...hat einer von euch denn schonmal eine Rolle zum Warten eingeschickt zu Daiwa? Wie viel würde soetwas kosten? |kopfkrat



Keine Ahnung. Das einzige was ich damit mal zu tun hatte, war die Besorgung von Ersatzteilen, naja fast. Die drei Federn wären hier bei Daiwa-Cormoran teurer gewesen, als wenn ich die in Canada mit dem roten Quantum Öl und Fett zusätzlich gekauft hätte. 

Da würde ich ein geeigneten Händler mal fragen, was sowas kosten würde.


----------



## e!k (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was also heissen dürfte, dass man die Certate zwar nicht warten kann, die aber Wasserdicht ist (somit also Badegänge usw. garnichts ausmachen) und auch bei Einsätzen im Salzwasser kein Salz nach innen gelangen kann. Ausserdem ist sie nur in Europa auf "Stella-Ebene". 

Die Branzino hat teilweise höherwertige Bauteile und kann gewartet werden.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



e!k schrieb:


> Was also heissen dürfte, dass man die Certate zwar nicht warten kann, die aber Wasserdicht ist (somit also Badegänge usw. garnichts ausmachen) und auch bei Einsätzen im Salzwasser kein Salz nach innen gelangen kann.



Nein, das heißt es eben nicht. 

Die Achsen (Kurbelachse, Spulenachse) kannst du so abdichten. Aber wenn die Dichtung vom Gehäuse versagt, kann da auch was reinkommen (aber kaum mehr raus, aber das sollte bei anderen Rollen ähnlich sein). Vielleicht haben die ja auch eine "washable Luke" eingebaut. 

Auch weiß ich nicht, wie das ganze Unterfangen an der Spule abgedichtet ist, da wird beim Bad ebenfalls vermutlich Wasser rein/ran kommen. In wie weit Salzkristalle dann mit der Hub-Achse ins das innere gelangen können, weiß ich ebenfalls nicht. Aber das wären alles Punkte, wo was schiefgehen könnte. 

Gewartet werden kann die Rolle auch, aber halt vom Daiwa-Service und nicht von dir selbst. Eine sehr interessante Frage wäre allerdings, wie Lange die Rolle dann weg ist. 

Da man die Rolle nicht selbst aufmachen sollte, wird man leider auch kaum ein Einblick in das Ding bekommen und sich so ein Bild machen können, was da nun für ein Rotz sich drin sammeln kann, oder nicht.


----------



## Kotzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kann dir ja mit einer blauen 4000er und E-Spule aushelfen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Hö ?
Raff ich grad nicht, meinst du das Vorgängermodell?


----------



## e!k (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Nein, das heißt es eben nicht.
> 
> Die Achsen (Kurbelachse, Spulenachse) kannst du so abdichten. Aber wenn die Dichtung vom Gehäuse versagt, kann da auch was reinkommen (aber kaum mehr raus, aber das sollte bei anderen Rollen ähnlich sein). Vielleicht haben die ja auch eine "washable Luke" eingebaut.
> 
> ...



Ja, das warten der Rolle hatte ich auf die selbstständige Möglichkeit bezogen, dies zu tun. Vor allem interessant finde ich, dass bei vielen Herstellern in der Gebrauchsanweisung steht, dass eine vollständige Gewährleistung der Garantie nur dann besteht, wenn die Rolle regelmäßig gewartet wird. 


Das, falls die Dichtung versagt natürlich etwas reinkommen kann ist ja klar. 
Allerdings scheint eben der von mir beschriebene Effekt von Daiwa beabsichtigt zu sein. (Also das nichts in die Rolle reinkommen SOLL). Zumindest beschreiben die ihr Produkt so: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWACERTATE

Ob das nun funktioniert ist ja eine andere Sache, aber da wird es mit der Zeit sicherlich Erfahrungen geben. 
Das von die beschriebene Problem sehe ich auch. Falls  wirklich mal was in die Rolle reinkommt (Sand/Salzwasser) wird da  sicherlich ganz gut Schaden angerichtet.


----------



## VR6-Bert (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo, kurze frage zwischendurch, kann ich bei meiner aspire 4000fa die kurbel nach rechts umbauen ohne weiteres oder geht das nicht? danke mfg


----------



## Chrizzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Ding hat ja die washable Konstruktion, alle anderen Daiwas die das auch hatten, hatten am Shield unten große "Löcher" um das Waschwasser wieder abzugeben. Ob das nun bei der auch der Fall ist... weiß ich nicht. 

Wie auch immer, bei den Spinnings bevorzuge ich eh Shimano, dafür habe ich zu viele Pleiten von Infinity Qs und der alten Certate mitbekommen.




VR6-Bert schrieb:


> hallo, kurze frage zwischendurch, kann ich bei  meiner aspire 4000fa die kurbel nach rechts umbauen ohne weiteres oder  geht das nicht? danke mfg



Geht. Die Aspire müsste eine Schraubkurbel haben, oder? dann muss im Karton noch eine Achse sein, damit kann man das umbauen.


----------



## VR6-Bert (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

danke bin leider nicht heim aber werd es am we gleich probieren. danke mfg


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hier sollte das Grundprinzip erkennbar werden:
http://www.plat.co.jp/DAIWA-ima/2010CERTATE/MAG-SEALED.html
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Öffnen und Pflegen
hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut bei meiner letzten Neuanschaffung
Shimnao schreibt: Das Öffnen, Reparieren duch nicht von shimano autorisierte ... zum Verlust der Garantie führt

unter langfristiger Pflege steht, dass aufgrund der hochwertigen Technik eine eigene öffnung der Rolle nicht enpfohlen wird.
ist übrigens ne Spheros 8000 PG, also von Hochpreis noch etwas entfernt.

Also, lest mal zur Sicherheit in Eurem Instruction Guide
Gruß A.


----------



## serge7 (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich meine Stella an eine Shimano-autorisierte Stelle zur Wartung abgeben kann. Adresse? Was ist noch zu beachten?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

(D)Einem Händler geben und der schickt sie dann ein.


----------



## serge7 (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> (D)Einem Händler geben und der schickt sie dann ein.



Gibt keinen Shimano-Händler in der Nähe. Muss doch auch noch anders gehen...?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In einem Servicecenter anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## John Doe12 (15. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen wie ich meine Stella an eine Shimano-autorisierte Stelle zur Wartung abgeben kann. Adresse? Was ist noch zu beachten?




Hallo serge

Ich habe meine nach 3.5 Jahren zu J. Wessels gebracht, der schickt sie ein und dann gibt es eine Durchsicht und Wartung.

Das war vor 2 Wochen, da ich eh noch ca. 4 Wochen in Kanada bin, wird sie wohl wieder zurück sein, wenn ich wieder fischen will.
Du kanst sie aber auch selber einschicken, ruf einfach mal bei Jochen an, oder nem anderen Händler, die werden dir sicher ne Adresse geben können.

Gruß Martin


----------



## serge7 (15. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo serge
> 
> Ich habe meine nach 3.5 Jahren zu Jochen gebracht, der schickt sie ein und dann gibt es eine Durchsicht und Wartung.
> 
> ...


 
Yo...danke für die Info. Von welchem Jochen sprichst Du? Wessels?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Yo...danke für die Info. Von welchem Jochen sprichst Du? Wessels?


 

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. |kopfkrat


Ich bin es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*IMPORTROLLEN* werden vom jeweiligen Firmenservice *NICHT* gewartet!
Muss man also selbst machen.......
ansonsten kostet eine Infinity, Stella etc 12 € je Rolle Wartung (säubern und fetten). Ersatzteile wie neue lager oder so kommen dann eventuell noch hinzu. Was die Wartung der neuen 2011 Certate kostet weiß ich nicht


----------



## Herr P (15. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir die Certate heute angeschaut - ist wieder genau der gleiche Rollenkoerper wie immer , läuft wunderbar rund - gibt mir aber ausnahmsweise null Mehrwert .

Dann fahre ich mein "Auto " weiter ....


----------



## marlin2304 (16. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gestern ist endlich meine neue Daiwa Infinity Zaion 3000 geliefert worden. Bestellt habe ich sie zusammen mit der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 30LB.
Sie macht durch das schwarz matte Gehäuse einen edlen Eindruck.
Leider ist bei uns noch bis Juni Schonzeit, aber am 3 Mai geht es eine Woche an die Bodden und dann wird sie intensiv gefischt.
Da ich Jahre lang nur mit Shimano Rollen unterwegs war, bin ich gespannt wie sich meine erste Daiwa machen wird.


----------



## Kotzi (16. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Berichte mal ausführlich, ( Jochen kann mir aber auch gerne eine PM schreiben),
vll muss ich sie mir dann ja auch einfach kaufen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Infinity Zaion steht auch auf meiner Beobachtungsliste für meine CTS LRS 45/90. Heute hab ich sie schonmal probegekurbelt (an einer Morethan Shad Shaker) und sie macht einen ganz guten Eindruck. Sie läuft zwar nicht so wie eine Stella oder TwinPower, sondern "anders". Irgendwie satter hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Sie läuft zwar nicht so wie eine Stella oder TwinPower, sondern "anders". Irgendwie satter hab ich das Gefühl.


 
Ich finde sie läuft irgendwie "direkter", nicht so smooth wie ne Stella, dennoch sehr leicht und nicht ruppig oder "kernig".

@ Kotzi:
Meinst du mich?  Oder diesen Jochen der Rollen wartet? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kotzi (17. April 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Joa du, du hast ja eine und hast ja ein recht umfangreiches Wissen im Bereich Rollen und Ruten, und ich würde mich wirklich darüber freuen.
Auf Inseln gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht so viel zu tun


----------



## Herr P (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute !

Habe mir für das Schwere Hechtangeln gebraucht ne neue "Braut" gekauft !

Die Rolle hat Kraft , bringt den extra Meter und ist trotzdem noch super leicht .

Hab es bei meinem Kumpel am Bodden gesehen - die Maschine ist ne Waffe.

Es ist die Daiwa Basiair 45 QD.

Ich gebe zu - das schon viel Geld . Aber wenn das kein High End ist - was dann?


----------



## Kark (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist das nicht eine Karpfenrolle?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weitwurfrolle!:m


----------



## Herr P (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich ist es eine Karpfenrolle.

Durch das Material aber super leicht. Und diese geile Bremse schlägt nix.

Quick Drag ist schon hammergeil. Daiwa Bremsen arbeiten eh perfekt.

.... nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Kark (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man 500gr als superleicht bezeichnet...im Karpfenrollen Sektor vllt, aber bei Spinrollen ist das extrem schwer...


----------



## zandertex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

500gr. plus 200gr. Angelleine


----------



## Herr P (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind es 440gr . Einfach mal schauen und nicht irgendwas schreiben.

Vielleicht wird sie von euch mit der Basia verwechselt.

Ihr könnt mir glauben ... das Ding läuft . Habe es ganz ehrlich auch erst nicht geglaubt.


----------



## Kark (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind es 440gr . Einfach mal schauen und nicht irgendwas schreiben.
> 
> Vielleicht wird sie von euch mit der Basia verwechselt.



OK stimmt, habe die mit der Basia verwechselt. Deine Rolle liegt bei 445g, was aber immer noch sehr sehr viel ist. 



Herr P schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir glauben ... das Ding läuft . Habe es ganz ehrlich auch erst nicht geglaubt.



In dem Preissegment sollte die das auch extrem gut könnnen. |rolleyes

Das wichtigste ist, das du mit der Role beim Spinnfischen gut klarkommst. High-End ist das schon, aber nicht wirklich auf dem Spinrollensektor.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja, so schlecht ist sowas zum etwas schwereren angeln auch nicht. ´ne 5000er Stella wiegt ja nun auch schon um die 400 gr. Das man so eine Rolle nicht mit einer 3000er oder einer Leichtzbau 4000er vergleichen kann ist klar. Aber das Verhältnis Kraft zu gewichtz zu Wurfweite in Verbindung mit einer perfekten Bremse und Schnurverlegung ist schon sehr intereassant.
Richtig schcke Rolle muss ich sagen, es hat ja auch schon Leute mit ´ner Baitrunner auf dem Meer gegeben !


----------



## Herr P (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ! Man muss manche Dinge eben ausprobieren.

Will wirklich nicht klug********n - aber ich angel diese Rolle auch nur am Bodden oder an anderen grösseren Gewässern mit Gummis ab 23 cm und 30gr Bleikoepfen aufwärts. 

So ein 23 er Kopyto hat schon Gewicht und baut auch Druck auf das schlägt sich dann auf die Rolle nieder .

Ausserdem ist die Quick Drag sehr gut . Die Bremse ist mit nicht ganz einer Umdrehung von geöffnet auf fest . Bombenfest!


Zum Preis:

Die Rolle werdet ihr nicht wirklich unter 700 €uro im Geschäft kriegen - aber wer die Augen offen hält kriegt schon mal hier und da ne Gebrauchte für 450- 500.

Ich habe es nicht bereut. Mal ganz davon abgesehen habe ich die Summe teilweise früher beim extrem Karpfenangeln in einer Woche fast verfüttert . 

Ausprobieren - wer kann!

Für die Fraktion der normalen Spinnrollen: Zum Zanderangeln nehme ich die Brazino Morethan

Gruss an alle und Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Kotzi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nochmal ne Frage:

Ein Paar seiten zuvor habe ich schonmal was geschrieben, es ging um eine Spinnrolle für die MH Rocksweeper.
Anforderungen: Relativ leicht, robust, langlebig, in begrenzten Maßen Salzwasserfest , zum Jiggen im Rhein und mal im Urlaub wenn ich an der Küste bin zum Mefo und Dorsch spinnfischen.

Meine Liste sieht momentan so aus:

-Quantum Energy PTI Tour Edition ( wurde mir von meinem Händler empfohlen der diese auch selber fischt)

- Shimano Aspire 4000 FA ( könnte ich gerade gebraucht rel. günstig erwerben) Wo besteht der unterschied zwischen FA und FE?

- und der ehemalige Favorit: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion

wo ich durch ein paar Berichte aber ins wanken geraten bin.

Wäre nett wenn wer noch was dazu schreiben könnte, denn momentan bin ich ziemlich unsicher. Fällt vll einem noch eine Alternative ein?
Ich will halt wirklich lange Spaß an dem Teil haben denn wenn ich bald (hoffentlich) studieren werde ist es erstmal aus mit größeren Neuanschaffungen.

Mfg Max


----------



## Kark (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> - Shimano Aspire 4000 FA ( könnte ich gerade gebraucht rel. günstig erwerben) Wo besteht der unterschied zwischen FA und FE?



Die Aspire gibt es doch nur als FA. Ich glaube du verwechselst da was mit der Stella. Ansonsten stehen die Kürzel für die Rollenserie. FA ist die erste, der Nachfolger war die FB....die aktuelleste Stella ist im Moment die FA.
Bei der Aspire gab es bislang nur eine Serie, deshalb nur das FA als Serienkürzel.

Grüße


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kark schrieb:


> ....die aktuelleste Stella ist im Moment die FA.


 

FE:m

Gruß,

JP


----------



## Herr P (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ist die aktuellste Version nicht die Fe?

Zur Daiwa 3000 Q Zaion:

Kannst Du meiner Meinung nach blind kaufen- auch optisch sehr schön.

Habe meien 2 Jahre gefischt - sie läuft , läuft ,läuft und läuft ...

Habe sie mal durch eine Morethan ersetzt ,weil das Geld gerade locker saß und ich gerne mal was neues kurbel...


Gruss

Herr P


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Max,
ich fische mit der Aspire 4000 schon seit 3 Jahren und kann nur sagen, sie ist ein echtes Arbeitstier. Die Bremse funktioniert sauber ohne Ruckeln und sie ist leicht läufig.
Der einzige kleine Nachteil zur 3000er Zaion die ich seit 4 Wochen besitze ist, dass die Aspire etwas schwerer ist.
Aber auch die Zaion ist ein feines Röllchen die leicht läuft und einen anständigen Eindruck macht. Leider konnte ich noch keine Fische drillen die in die Bremse gegangen sind. Beide Rollen fische ich auch im Salzawsser und mit Gummilatschen. 
Ich bin gespannt wie die Daiwa sich in ein paar Jahren im Vergleich zur Aspire schlägt.


----------



## Kark (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ui da habe ich mich verschrieben...|bigeyes
FE ist die aktuelleste Stella.


----------



## Herr P (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe heute beim Angeln die Stella Fraktion grtoffen. Auch eine super schöne Rolle - aber kann es sein , dass die Morethan die Schnur perfekter aufwickelt?


----------



## M4rius93 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ab wann beginnt bei Euch High End??

Is ne Daiwa Caldia 3000x schon dabei oder wirklich erst ab 400 Euronen??


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Habe heute beim Angeln die Stella Fraktion grtoffen. Auch eine super schöne Rolle - *aber kann es sein , dass die Morethan die Schnur perfekter aufwickelt?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herr P (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!

Ich war die Tage mal los und habe einem Freund meine Infinity Q 3000 Zaion geliehen , damit er sie mal Testfischen kann.


Beim Abbau der Rolle stellte er fest , dass der Rollenbügel nicht richtig fest ist und fragte mich , ob das normal ist .

Ich war nun gestern bei Adventure Fisching und wollte das reklamieren , klären ,etc?

Die Jungs meinten , dass es normal ist . Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Zum Verständnis:

Schraube ich die beiden silbernen Abdeckkappen ab kann ich den Rollenbügel an den freigelegten Schrauben festziehen.Das habe ich versucht - aber es geht nicht . Wenn ich drehe fühlt es sich an , als ob das Gewinde überdreht ist , das heisst , ich kann den Druck zum Festziehen des Klappbügels nicht erzeugen.


Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade eben nachgeschaut... bei meiner sitzt da alles fest!

Es ist aber normal das die Teile nicht stramm an den Rotor geschraubt sind, man muss es ja auch ordentlich auf und zu klappen können


----------



## marlin2304 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei meiner sitzt auch alles fest.


----------



## Herr P (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke !

Ich habe mir das schon gedacht.

Na ja was soll ich dazu sagen.

Da hatte wohl irgendwer kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Herr P (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

weiss denn jemand was das genau für Schrauben sind?

Aber vorsicht - die unter der Abdeckung ist eine andere als die über der Abdeckung.

Man das geht mir echt richtig auf den Geist.


----------



## MrFloppy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hi,
ich habe mir ne stella 8000 sw pg gegönnt. ich freage mich nun - da das teil ohne e-spule geliefert wird - ob die spule einer 10000er auf meine rolle passt. 

habt ihr hierzu infos?

cheers


----------



## Herr P (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Washable bedeutet glaube ich , dass Du sie direkt unter Wasser tauchen kannst .

Die Rolle ist schick und top


ZUr Pflege:

Ich Pflege meine Rollen nie - es sind alles High End Rollen.Dieses permanente Gefette ist glaube ich überflüssig .

Stelle ich doch mal Defizite fest - gebe ich Sie dem Händler und der kümmert sich drum.


----------



## Herr P (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer fischt aktiv die Certate 3000 Modell 2011?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich fische jetzt die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion. An und Pfirsich ist sie echt ne Kirsche! Aber mir liegt die Langlebigkeit besonders am Herzen. Sie weist diese ''washable'' Funktion auf, kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand ein Paar Infos liefern? Mich interessiert auch die allgemeine Instandhaltung und Pflege von Rollen, wäre toll ein paar Tipps zu lesen.


 

Die Zaion hat kein angedichtetes Gehäuse, sodass Wasser rein kann, aber dadurch genausogut wieder raus.
Meine Infinity ist mit mir schon einige Male abgetaucht, zu Hause gut abgespühlt unterm Wasserhahn... sie läuft immernoch 1a #6

Ab und zumal gebe ich dir Rolle einen Tropfen Öl, das wars auch. Bis ich das Teil Warte, dauerts noch, wobei nach diesem Jahr ein Fettwechsel wohl nicht schlecht wäre.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Herr P (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ! 

Hast Du eigentlich noch Deine SS 3 - oder verwechsel ich da jetzt was?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Neee, da scheinst du was zu verwechseln 
Ich habe keine Spin System, weder die II, noch die III, ich hatte lediglich mal geplant eine aufzubauen. 

Schau mal ins Rutenbauforum, da findest du genug Leite die die SS III haben, und andere Infos. :m


----------



## Herr P (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja habe ich !

Man kriegt doch aber wenig Feedback zu konktreten Fragen.
 Na gut - ertmal Petri Heil!


----------



## VR6-Bert (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, eine Frage zur Wartung. Hab ne Aspire 4000 FA und hab seit kurzen immer ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch beim einholen des Wobblers. Beim Kurbeln ohne Köder merkt man nichts, alles Butterweich. Hatte sie schon offen, etwas nachgefettet aber trotzdem noch so. Jemand eventuell erfahrung damit? 

Wohin könnte ich sie zur Wartung schicken? 

MfG


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schnurlaufröllchen ölen.


----------



## Angler 212 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

beste spinnrolle in meinen augen: Spro Red/Black Arc.

tolle schnurverlegung
ganzmetall körper
feineinstellbare Bremse


----------



## Stachelritter86 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Die Zaion hat kein angedichtetes Gehäuse, sodass Wasser rein kann, aber dadurch genausogut wieder raus.
> Meine Infinity ist mit mir schon einige Male abgetaucht, zu Hause gut abgespühlt unterm Wasserhahn... sie läuft immernoch 1a #6
> 
> Ab und zumal gebe ich dir Rolle einen Tropfen Öl, das wars auch. Bis ich das Teil Warte, dauerts noch, wobei nach diesem Jahr ein Fettwechsel wohl nicht schlecht wäre.
> ...



Servus Jochen, 

meine Infinity QZ hab ich mittlerweile ja auch schon einige Saisonen gequält. Nach dem letzten Großgummiwerfen am Stausee hab ich die Rolle mal beim Händler vorbeigebracht zum Durchfetten. Als ausgewiesenes Daiwa Service Center vertrau ich ihm da mehr als mir, gekostet hats auch wirklich nicht die Welt. Beim Aufmachen konnte keinerlei Verschleiß festgestellt werden. Einzig die silberne Abdeckung (außen, unten) hatte ne kleine Schramme, die wurde nachbestellt. Ansonsten Tipp Topp die Mühle, auch nach unzähligen Hängern, die oft unsanft gelöst werden ;-)

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Stachelritter86 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie häufig, in wie vielen Saisons du damit gefischt hast? Möchte mir ein ungefähres Bild davon machen, wann meine zum TÜV müsste.
> 
> Meine habe ich von www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de, sollte ich sie im Falle von Fehlern oder übermäßigem Verschleiß dorthin zurückschicken, oder sollte ich mich direkt an bei Daiwa melden?



Ich glaub die Zaion fisch ich jetzt zwei Saisonen als meine Lieblingsrolle - sprich, sie ist fast jedesmal "dran". Nötig wäre die Fettung wahrscheinlich noch nicht gewesen, aber die Wartung gibt einem doch ein sicheres Gefühl. Wie meinte mein Händler - "Was soll denn bei der Rolle schon sein?" 

Einschicken zu Stollenwerk würde ich sie, sofern nichts Gravierendes vorliegt, nicht. Such lieber nach einem Daiwa Service Center in deiner Nähe, die sollten auch eine "fremde" Rolle warten - wird aber dann wahrscheinlich ein wenig mehr kosten. 

Verschleiß konnte wie gesagt keiner festgestellt werden. Ansonsten kann Dir das Daiwa Center auch jedes Bauteil nachbestellen und einbauen. Aber da dürfte sowieso nichts fehlen. 

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Herr P (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Brauch noch jemand ne Zaion? 
2 Saison gefischt - direkt zurück von der Wartung. Dann bitte Pin.

Fische nur noch meine Morethan und Stella

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Bassey (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier bin ich ja bei den Experten |supergri

Ich bin in letzter Zeit nahezu ausschließlich am nur noch Spinnfischen, es macht Spaß und man muss nicht soviel schleppen. Nun möchte ich mal etwas in eine Rolle investieren... 100-200 Euro

Meine Rute ist 2,13m lang. Eine Mitchell Elite Spin mit 12-40g Wurfgewicht, sehr harter Stecken, aber ich fische sehr gerne damit.

Derzeit benutze ich eine Shimano Solstace 2500 FI für die Rute, bin jedoch nicht sonderlich zufrieden, da ich nur noch leichte und kleinste Köder verwende (Spinner bis größe 3, Wobbler bis 7g - Die Rute habe ich auch wg. Hechtgefahr und eine U-Low würde wohl in die Knie gehen).

Ich würde gerne eine Rolle mit großem Knauf oder mindestens breitem und flachem Griff haben (also nicht wie bei der RED Arc).  Mich stört an meiner jetzigen Rolle auch, dass der Griff wackelig ist.

Ich möchte 2 Spulen benutzen, einmal mit 0,08er Powerpro und einmal mit 0,15er Powerpro. Die Rolle soll auch mittleren Hechten standhalten können ohne zu verziehen (Metallgehäuse!). Gewicht ist mir vollkommen egal, ich kann auch mit nicht ausbalancierter Kombo stundenlang Fischen (mache ich beim Wallerspinnen auch, hauptsache stabil).

Was wären realistische empfehlungen? Welche Rollengröße geht noch bei der Mitchell Rute?

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## TioZ (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Bassey,

wenn Du was für die Ewigkeit willst kann ich die Shimano Aspire FA uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Für deine Zwecke wird die 2500 wahrscheinlich besser passen als die 4000, die ich jedes mal mit nem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht fische. 

Ich hab meine vor eineinhalb Jahren gebraucht gekauft, davor war sie 3 Jahre beim Meerforellenfischen an der Ostsee im Einsatz und bei mir verrichtet sie ihren Dienst jetzt hauptsächlich an der schweren Spinnrute auf den Bodden. Das Ding läuft immer noch wie neu. 
Das einzige was mich an ihr fürchterlich ärgert ist, dass sie meine 6 Wochen zuvor gekauft Twinpower FC auf die "Ersatzbank" verbannt hat.

Sehr sehr geile Leier und mit ein wenig Glück bekommt man sie gebraucht relativ günstig geschossen. Ich hab für meine 150 Taler hingelegt, bei A&M liegt die 2500 neu leider immer noch bei 270,-.. ich kämpfe immer noch mit mir, hab aber Angst dass mir irgendwann "die letzte ihrer Art" vor der Nase weggekauft wird 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## JNZ (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hier bin ich ja bei den Experten |supergri
> 
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit nahezu ausschließlich am nur noch Spinnfischen, es macht Spaß und man muss nicht soviel schleppen. Nun möchte ich mal etwas in eine Rolle investieren... 100-200 Euro
> 
> ...



Wenn du fast ausschließlich mit kleinen/leichten Ködern fischt bist du mit dieser Rute schon mal vollkommen falsch beraten da der "Stock" sich mit leichten Ködern beim Wurf garnicht richtig aufladen kann - Resultat: geringe Wurfweiten und unpräzise Würfe!!! Auch mit ner UL-Rute kann man nen ordentlichen Fisch parieren insofern er an nem kleinen Köder gut hängt...das ist meist eher das Problem. Ich würde dir für deinen beschriebenen Angelstiel definitiv zu einer leichteren Rute raten und dann erst über die Rolle nachdenken!!! Du wirst so ganz sicher mehr Spass beim fischen mit den UL-Ködern haben.

Als Rolle würde ich dir nun folgendes empfehlen: 

Shimano Aspire 1000 oder 2500FA;
Shimano Twin Power 1000 oder 2500FB...

...das sind beides bereits ausgelaufene Modelle, die besitzen aber beide den von dir beschriebenen breiten Griff und in deine Preisvorstellung passen die auch ungefähr. Beide Rollen sind Top und es gibt sie noch in diversen Onlineshops. Alle neueren Shimanos, wie neuere Twin Power oder Rarenium, Stradic, haben nur noch kleinere Griffe. Mir werden hier dann sicher einige wiedersprechen aber von Daiwa Rollen würde ich abraten da diese im Vergleich zu Shimano extrem anfällig sind. Ich hatte mit Daiwas immer nur Probleme.

Ich hoffe das nuzt dir was...#6

...JNZ


----------



## Bassey (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke euch beiden für die guten Antworten.

@ JNZ: Wäre denn die Mitchell Elite Spin in 2-8g (soll real bis 12g gehen) eine alternative für meine leichten Köder? Wenn ja: Welche Rolle dann?


----------



## Homer J (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Offtopic @ Bassey: du willst wirklich mit der Rute einen Spinner der Größe 3 durchs Wasser ziehen??? Werfen wird noch gehen aber den Druck den der Spinner aufbaut wird die Rute überlasten - ich glaube nicht dass das noch Spaß macht. 

Ich habe die gleiche Rute (für Kleinstwobbler sowie Rigs bis ca. 5 gr.) sowie das Nachfolgemodel Mitchell Mag Pro Lite (bis 18 gr - mit der könnte das gehen). 

Ontopic: Du brauchst keine neue High-End-Rolle -Du brauchst ne neue (High-End???)-Rute (oder beides :q:q)


----------



## DHD (1. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hier bin ich ja bei den Experten |supergri
> 
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit nahezu ausschließlich am nur noch Spinnfischen, es macht Spaß und man muss nicht soviel schleppen. Nun möchte ich mal etwas in eine Rolle investieren... 100-200 Euro
> 
> ...



Hallo,

möchte mal als Rollenempfehlung die Tica Taurus in den Raum werfen, eine sehr stabile Rolle, die gut zu Deinen Anforderungen passt ( liegt preislich voll in Deinem Budget ).

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer 2-8g Rute schränkst du dich auch wieder recht hart ein...versuche dir doch irgendetwas zwischen 15 und 25g WG zu besorgen...geht für kleine bis mittlere Köder. Gute Ruten gibt es da warscheinlich tausende...mit Mitchell habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen!!! Was ich definitiv empfehelen kann...AbuGarcia Aozora 5-25g in 2,13m...oder wenn noch leichter gewünscht...AbuGarcia Aozora DropShot bis 15g in 1,90m!!! Beide Ruten gibts auch gerade sündhaft günstig bei ebay. Daran ne 1000er oder 2500er Aspire oder Twinpower ist ne megageile Combo mit der du auch locker größeren Fischen Herr wirst!!!


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für deine Erklärung JNZ. Ich werde mir mal die oben genannte Mitchell Mag Pro Lite anschauen, diese hat bis 18g WG. Ich bin mit Mitchell generell zufrieden, habe auch Teleruten von denen, und die sind besser als so manche Steckrute von anderen Herstellern. Meine Mitchell mag ich so, weil sie sehr steiff ist und ich mit dem twitchen sehr gut zurecht komme, wobei ich euch allen recht geben muss: Bei meinen kleinen Suspendern gibt die Rute absolut keine Aktion beim Wurf her, weil sie eben so hart ist.

Ich werde einfach die jetzige Mitchel für Spinner ab größe 3 verwenden, normalerweise fische ich derzeit mit 00er bis 02er Mepps.

@ JNZ: Was für eine Aktion hat die AbuGarcia Aozora 5-25g?


----------



## JNZ (2. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die hat ne Spitzenaktion und ist noch relativ hart würde ich sagen!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (2. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

o Gott, was ist blos aus diesem Fred geworden.....


----------



## Ossipeter (2. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann jemand von den Mods mal aufräumen?


----------



## Ossipeter (3. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls jemand mal seine Stella sw 20000 zerlegen möchte:
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=2540.msg0;topicseen#new


----------



## J-son (9. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> o Gott, was ist blos aus diesem Fred geworden.....



...auf den Punkt gebracht! #6


----------



## Xpc_master (14. August 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo hat jemand aktuell eine R'Nessa 3000 im Einsatz??


----------



## J-son (15. August 2011)

*Stella 1000S/2000S*

Servus,

kennt jemand diese beiden Modelle? Ich entnehme den  Herstellerangaben, dass die beiden Modelle nur 5g Unterschied im Gesamtgewicht aufweisen  und frage mich daher, ob es sich um den gleichen Body mit verschiedenen  Spulengrössen handelt.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## dido_43 (28. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Besitzt ein Boardi aus Rostock oder Umgebung die neue Stella Fe? Vielleicht sogar ne 4000. Meine 4000XG (Japanimport) läuft nicht so geschmeidig wie erwartet. |kopfkrat

Vielleicht könnte man die Rollen vergleichen, was die Laufgeräusche betrifft. Meine 2007 Stella C3000 läuft jedenfalls besser als die NEUE.

Oder sind einem anderen Besitzer dieser Rolle Laufgeräusche aufgefallen? Natürlich nicht laut, aber eben auch nicht perfekt wie ich es bei einer Stella gewöhnt bin.

Bitte mal bei mir melden, gerne auch per PN.

Danke.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...Also meine läuft nach einem halben Jahr Salzwasser immernoch sehr leise, neu war meine 2500 FE auch leiser und leichtläufiger als die 3000 FD.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Spinrolle es sollte eine Shimano werden, nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welche es werden soll. Ich dachte an eine 4000er hab mir die Fireblood FA, Aspire FA oder doch nen Stella FD ???  Könnte ihr mir vllt sagen welche ihr von dennen bevorzugt!!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Norweger2000 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Carpfreak,

Ich würde mich preislich zwischen der Aspire bzw Fireblood entscheiden, glaube aber das es sehr schwierig wird so eine zu bekommen... ne Fireblood suche ich schon länger...

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich besitze eine 4000er Aspire und eine 4000er Stella FD. Ein Unterschied ist bis auf das geringere Gewicht der Stella mMn kaum spürbar. 
Aber wie gesagt sind es ja alles Auslaufmodelle. Evtl. mal in Gebrauchtbörsen schauen |wavey:


----------



## e!k (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da kann ich Norweger2000 nur recht geben. Ich denke eine 4000er Fireblood zu bekommen wird ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die sind extremst schwer zu bekommen. Sehr rar und sehr sehr gesucht. 
Ich selbst suche auchnoch eine  
2500er bekommt man noch, aber die 4000er waren bereits während des Abverkaufes nicht mehr zu haben.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, Ich hab noch mehrer Internetshops gefunden die die beiden Rollen noch haben. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Mikey76 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen!

Da muss ich carpfreak zustimmen. Ich weiß zumindest von einem Shop, die eine 4000-er Fireblood noch am Lager haben.
Hatte dort nämlich vor ca. 2 Wochen angefragt.
Habe mir aber dann eine Fireblood beim Händler vor Ort gekauft.
Und diese hab ich dort gestern wieder hingebracht.
Im Leerlauf läuft die Rolle wirklich butterweich. Aber sobald das Teil auch nur geringste Lasten bewegen muss - beispielsweise einen Spinner in Größe 3 - gibt die Rolle Geräusche von sich, als ob einer eine Hand voll Sand ins Getriebe geschmissen hat.
Laut Auskunft des Händlers ist das ein bekanntes Problem und nicht zu beheben. Ich wurde auch schon informiert, dass ich die Rolle wahrscheinlich nicht wiederbekomme, da es für die Fireblood wohl auch keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt.
Weiter hat zumindest meine Fireblood auch ganz schön viel Kurbelspiel - fast so viel wie meine RedArc.
Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass sich der hohe Preis - meiner Meinung nach - in keinster Weise im Produkt irgendwie widerspiegelt.
Gut, die Rolle ist leicht, sieht schick aus und dreht wirklich smooth, das wars aber auch schon. Das alles hilft aber wenig, wenn das Teil bei geringsten Belastungen einfach nur noch Krach macht.
So hoffe ich nun, dass es sich vielleicht doch um einen reparabelen Defekt handelt. Ansonsten stehe ich wieder vor der Qual der Wahl...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geheimhaltungsklausel unterschrieben die es untersagt den Namen des Shops zu nennen?


----------



## Mikey76 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ähm, ja klar. ;-)

Natürlich nicht. Hab nur grad den Namen vom Shop nicht parat, da ich noch unterwegs bin. War nur ein kleinerer Shop, der online nur auf Anfrage verkauft.

Ich schaue nachher und reiche den Namen noch nach.

Grüße
Mikey


----------



## 0815 Fischer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

moin, 
hab mir jetzt net alles durchgelesen aber wie wäre es mit einer neuen shimano big baitrunner lc? preislich bei 200 euro denke ich passt das hier rein: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Shimano-Big-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4aaf5c4e9d , finde sieht ganz schmucke aus..... ist aber natürlich wieder ein massenprodukt ( aber solange sie sich bewähren, man weiß ja nie luitschi nimmt das mittlere zahnrad mario das große etc. pp  ). 
zerfleischt mich nich finde bloß das die voherigen lc sich auch 1000000000000² bewährt haben, jetzt wurde auch endlich mal das design angepasst:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier geht es um Spinnrollen; also Rollen die man zum Spinnfischen einsetzt bzw. problemlos einsetzen kann.


----------



## pfefferladen (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fireblood 4000 steht noch bei Fishermans Partner in Speyer in der Vitrine.

Aspire 2500 bzw. 4000 steht noch je 2x bei Angelsport Ofenloch in Bürstadt zu einem guten Preis im Regal.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, 

Hier nur mal ein link für die Fireblood.

http://www.angelzentrum-goerlitz.de...4000FA.html/XTCsid/67qgvmchg7ua6oa6viduvpbb64 

Hier steht zwar nicht von Ausverkauft oder Noch auf Lager da müsste man einfach nur mal anrufen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Mikey76 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uih, das is ja mal ein stolzer Preis.

Bei Angel-Haake gibts die 4000-er zu nem Top Preis.
Vor 2 Wochen zumindest noch verfügbar. Steht auch jetzt noch drin in den Sonderangeboten - also einfach mal ne Mail schreiben und anfragen.

Grüße
Mikey76


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Uih, das is ja mal ein stolzer Preis.
> 
> Bei *Angel-Haake* gibts die 4000-er zu nem Top Preis.
> Vor 2 Wochen zumindest noch verfügbar. Steht auch jetzt noch drin in den Sonderangeboten - also einfach mal ne Mail schreiben und anfragen.
> ...


 
Moin, 

Das ist ein anderer shop der sie noch hat für 350€.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## J-son (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stella 2500FB/3000FB*



J-son schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kennt jemand diese beiden Modelle? Ich entnehme den  Herstellerangaben, dass die beiden Modelle nur 5g Unterschied im Gesamtgewicht aufweisen  und frage mich daher, ob es sich um den gleichen Body mit verschiedenen  Spulengrössen handelt.
> 
> ...




OK, dann nochmal sowas ähnliches:
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Stella 2500FB und die 3000FB den gleichen Body haben? Würde die 3000er gern in verschiedenen Schnurklassen, bzw auf verschiedenen Ruten fischen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Huchenfreak (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@J-son:
Ja haben sie nur der Griff und die Spule sind verschieden.#h


----------



## 0815 Fischer (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> moin,
> hab mir jetzt net alles durchgelesen aber wie wäre es mit einer neuen shimano big baitrunner lc? preislich bei 200 euro denke ich passt das hier rein: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Shimano-Big-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4aaf5c4e9d , finde sieht ganz schmucke aus..... ist aber natürlich wieder ein massenprodukt ( aber solange sie sich bewähren, man weiß ja nie luitschi nimmt das mittlere zahnrad mario das große etc. pp  ).
> zerfleischt mich nich finde bloß das die voherigen lc sich auch 1000000000000² bewährt haben, jetzt wurde auch endlich mal das design angepasst:m


 

OOPS SORRY LEUTE#q


----------



## J-son (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @J-son:
> Ja haben sie nur der Griff und die Spule sind verschieden.#h



Sehr geil, besten Dank für die Info!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## vision81 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für den Link mit der Fireblood !

Hab jetzt auch eine:vik:


----------



## Mikey76 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



vision81 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link mit der Fireblood !
> 
> Hab jetzt auch eine:vik:



Gerne doch!


----------



## vision81 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schon jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen Shimano Biomaster SW gemacht ????


----------



## h3nn3 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte allen Shimano-Liebhabern mal einen heißen Tipp geben!
Eigentlich ist es der Tipp von Mikey76!!
Ich war gestern mit e!k bei Angel-Haake, und wir waren beiden echt begeistert von dem Laden! Die haben das KOMPLETTPROGRAMM!!!! von Shimano! Und zwar Ruten und Rollen! Also für alle Leute die schon immer mal Fireblood mit TP CI4, Stelle FE, Stella FD, Aspire, usw vergleichen wollten, die sollten dort schnell mal vorbeischauen. 
Für alle die noch auf ne 4000er Fireblood hoffen, die letzten beiden sind gestern rausgegangen.. 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Mikey76 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo h3nn3,

freut mich, dass Ihr Erfolg hattet. Wäre schön, wenn Du nach dem Probefischen mal ein kurzes Feedback zu Deiner Rolle geben könntest. Ich hatte, wie bereits beschrieben, mit meiner Fireblood kein Glück. Mal schauen, ob ich die wiedersehe - ist gerade zum Service.

Grüße
Mikey76


----------



## e!k (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Mikey76 

Ich habe die Rolle zeitgleich mit h3nn3 gekauft und werde mal kurz meine Erfahrungen preisgeben. 
Sie läuft, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, butterweich. An der RUte genauso wie ohne. Probleme macht sie keine. Bisher habe ich sie zwar erst 2mal etwas länger gefischt, aber trotzdem. Die Schnurverlegung ist auchnoch absolut phänomenal, wenn man mal lose Schnur aufwickelt und die WUrfeigenschaften sind auch super. Einen großen Unterschied zu meiner 4000er Stella konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Drillerfahrung fehlt mir mit der 4000er Fireblood aber noch  
Denn ein Grashecht und ein etwas größerer Barsch haben das Gerät nicht sonderlich gefordert. Das von dir bemerkte "schleifen" hat meine Rolle nicht. Weder bei der normalen Köderführung, noch beim rankurbeln von Buschwerk, was ich gestern leider reichlich machen musste. (haben die Idioten da einfach den Uferbewuchs vom Kanal gemäht, der ca. 2m hoch war, und alles in den Kanal geschmissen) 

Bei meiner 2500er hab ich bereits etwas mehr Erfahrung, da ich die auch schon länger fische. Laufen tut sie immernoch wie am ersten Tag und das obwohl ich damit nicht besonders zimperlich mit umgegangen bin. Die Rolle musste mit durch unzählige Gebüsche, Moore, sowie alles andere was man sich noch vorstellen kann. Gefangen hab ich damit dieses Jahr so ziemlich alles. Angefangen bei größeren Barschen bis hin zu Zandern, großen wilden Bachforellen und Hechten (bis 80cm). Diese Rolle macht auch bei Drills keine komischen Geräusche und die Bremse läuft super und gibt zuverlässig Schnur frei. Einzig und allein dem Moosgummigriff sieht man die zahlreichen Stunden am Wasser an. Er funktioniert zwar noch top, aber sieht im Vergleich zu dem meiner 4000er schon etwas abgegriffen aus. Das macht mir persönlich aber ganrichts aus. Daran kann man wenigstens erkennen was die Rolle mittlerweile alles erlebt hat.  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mikey76 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Dir für Dein Feedback.
Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob Shimano meine Rolle hinbekommt.
Ansonsten werd ich wohl dann in Richtung Stella schauen, ggf. vielleicht noch TP Ci4.

Gruß
Mikey


----------



## Mikey76 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



e!k schrieb:


> @Mikey76
> Bei meiner 2500er hab ich bereits etwas mehr Erfahrung, da ich die auch schon länger fische.



Da ich mir noch eine leichte Combo fürs Barschangeln zulegen will - also Wurfgewicht bis max. 20g bei ner Rutenlänge von ca. 1,80m - 1,90m - kannst Du da die Fireblood in 2500-er Größe empfehlen oder wäre da eher die 1000-er angesagt?


----------



## e!k (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hab meine 2500er fireblood bisher an einer 1,8m 6-18gr Skelli gehabt und die Kombo war super. Die 1000er sind meiner Meinung nach nur zum absoluten UL-Fischen da. Es macht nämlich in meinen Augen keinen Sinn an eine 0,8-8gr Diaflash eine 2500er Rolle zu tun. 
Bei dem von dir angesprochenen WG-Bereich ist das schonwieder anders. Die Rollen sind ohnehin fast gleich schwer, sodass eine 2500er eigentlicn nur Vorteile bietet. Man hat einen größeren SPulendurchmesser und kann dadurch weiter werfen, die Rolle an sich ist nicht so klein und fummelig (was mir sehr entgegen kommt) und das Gerät hat mehr Reserven. Darüber hinaus ist die Rollen zur Not auch mal ein adäquater Ersatz für andere Kombos, falls es mal irgendwo "brennt". 
Die 1000er hatte ich auch schon in der Hand, aber die sind mir fürs normale Barschfischen einfach zu klein. Vor allem da man an meinen Barschgewässern auch immer entweder mit Zandern oder mit Hechten rechnen muss.
Letztendlich ist es sicher auch Geschmackssache. Für mich käme bei einer 20gr Kombo aber nur eine 2500er in Frage.


----------



## Mikey76 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Super, ich danke Dir.
Habe ich mir fast gedacht. Problem ist eben, dass diese Rolle, wenn überhaupt, nur noch online verfügbar ist und mir so die Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt.

Grüße
Mikey


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heute hab ich mir die Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB gekauft, wobei ich mir
ursprünglich die Raenium 4000 holen wollte. 
Die letztere fiel aber beim befummeln, wegen ihrem instabilen Kunststoffgehäuse und Rotor glatt durch,dass kenne ich nämlich schon von der Exage, welche sich ebenfalls wie ein Wurm windet, wenn man mal einen tieflaufenden, etwas schwereren Wobbler fischt.
Dazu kommt noch,dass sie nicht zur vorgesehenen Rute 
(Antares bx270h) passte, weil die Rolle zu leicht mit ihren 260gr. ist und
die Rute deutlich kopflastig war!
Die Biomaster mit 295 gr. passte dagegen ideal vom Gewicht her und macht auch insgesammt auf mich einen deutlich wertigeren Eindruck.
Da wackelt nichts und der Lauf ist sehr ruhig.
Ebenso das Wickelbild ist nahezu perfekt.
Beim ersten Test am Wasser fiel mir nur eines negativ auf, die von mir zum ersten mal aufgespulte 10 kg Stroft, macht deutlich mehr Geräusche,
sowohl am Schnurlaufröllchen sowie auch an den Rutenringen, als jede von mir zuvor verwendete Geflochtene.
Die Schnur gefällt mir aber ansonsten sehr gut!
Die Ersatzspule habe ich ebenfalls mit Stroft 0,28 mm allerdings in Mono
bespulen lassen.
Beim heutigen kurzen Probefischen, gab es auch noch nen kleinen Hecht zur Einweihung!
So nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange der erste gute Eindruck anhält und was die Zeit (mit hoffentlich vielen Fischen) bringt!

Taxidermist


----------



## weserwaller (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beim ersten Test am Wasser fiel mir nur eines negativ auf, die von mir zum ersten mal aufgespulte 10 kg Stroft, macht deutlich mehr Geräusche,
> sowohl am Schnurlaufröllchen sowie auch an den Rutenringen, als jede von mir zuvor verwendete Geflochtene.




Das gibt sich mit der Zeit ein wenig, die Stroft läuft aber dennoch lauter wie z.B. eine PowerPro. 

War für mich ein Grund die Stoft von meiner Rapfenpeitsche mit der Stradic zu verbannen, frag mal warum


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Stroft läuft aber dennoch lauter wie z.B. eine PowerPro.



Ich hoffe mal dass es noch ein bischen leiser wird, zufällig habe ich noch vor ein paar Tagen eine PowerPro auf der Rute gefischt und die war deutlich leiser!

Taxidermist


----------



## weserwaller (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Stroft wird lauter sein und auch bleiben, liegt wohl an der Flechtung.

Auf der Stradic hat es mich sehr genervt, vor allem mit Ködern welche einen höheren Einzugswiderstand hatten.


----------



## Domini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Harrison Blank Fans Rollenschwärmer Thread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die These:
> An eine Harrison gehört ne obergeile superkalifragilische Rolle! :k
> 
> Nur welche? |kopfkrat #c


 
superkalifragilistischexpiallegetische


----------



## h3nn3 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir die Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB gekauft, wobei ich mir
> ursprünglich die Raenium 4000 holen wollte.
> Die letztere fiel aber beim befummeln, wegen ihrem instabilen Kunststoffgehäuse und Rotor glatt durch,dass kenne ich nämlich schon von der Exage, welche sich ebenfalls wie ein Wurm windet, wenn man mal einen tieflaufenden, etwas schwereren Wobbler fischt.
> Dazu kommt noch,dass sie nicht zur vorgesehenen Rute
> ...



HI!
Also die Biomaster gefällt mir zumindest soweit ich das richtig erlesen konnte sehr gut! Da ich die Rolle noch nie in der Hand hatte würde ich mich freuen, wenn du einen ausgiebigen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben könntest! Wäre dir sehr dankbar! Natürlich erst, wenn es deine Situation zulässt und du die Rolle ausreichend Probefischen konntest! 
Gruß


----------



## Shez (28. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin zusammen,


hat jemand erfahrungen mit der neuen Sephia BB 2011 oder mit der 
*Shimano EXSENCE ?*



Konnte bishernur Preise in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Shez die Rolle wird doch nicht in Europa vertrieben, wird kaum einer Erfahrung haben.

Hier mal die INFINITY-Q 3000 XP ZUM 50JÄHRIGEN JUBILÄUM für Sammler

Ebay


----------



## SoeSchu (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich gehe mit dem Gedanken schwanger, mir eine Stella zuzulegen (Einsatz: GuFi auf Hecht und Zander sowie Leicht-Pilken). Kann mir jemand dsbzgl. Vor- und Nachteile der 3000 FE ggü. der 4000 SFE erklären? Die nominalen Daten Übersetzung, Schnurfassung etc. habe ich natürlich gelesen. Ist die 4000er stabiler?
Danke + viele Grüsse #h
Sören


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 4000er sollte stabiler sein als die 3000er, da die 3000er nur eine 2500er Stella mit höherer Übersetzung ist.

Da du vom leichten Pilken schreibst würde ich auf jeden Fall die 4000er wählen. Ich habe mit meiner 2500er zwar auch schon einige gute Dorsche gedrillt, allerdings auch mit sehr leichtem Gerät und nicht mit der Pilke.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## biX (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Stella zum Pilken? Das nenne ich mal overdressed ... :m

(Vielleicht meldet sich ja Mattes. Der hat eine 4000-er von der besten Frau der Welt zum Geburtstag bekommen ...)


----------



## rudini (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf Jeden die 4000er...hat mehr Power!!..gerade ,wenn Du größere Fische erwartest!

Hab sie auch und bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## SoeSchu (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht overdressed, aber zu faul eine 2. Angel mitzuschleppen, wenn ich beim Boddenangeln einen Ausflug zu den Dorschen auf der Ostsee mache


----------



## SoeSchu (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank! 
Weshalb verpasst man aber eigentlich der kräftigeren Rolle die Spule mit der kleineren Kapazität? Logisch wäre doch mehr und dickere Schnur auf der stärkeren Rolle |kopfkrat


----------



## Alex.k (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stabiler hat nichts mit der größe der Rollenspule zutun oder der Kapazität der Schnur, die es aufnehmen kann.


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jein, normalserweise ja, aber im Zeitalter von dünnen geflochtenen hat man dann den Vorteil dass man nicht unterfüttern muss. Auf die Spule passen um die 150m Stroft Typ 3, die Schnur hält echte 7 kg (was bisher für alles reichte!) und 150m sollten eigentlich auch reichen. OK, nix zum gezielten Wallerangeln aber für alles andere sollte es reichen.
Ansonsten viel Spaß mit der Rolle, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Und von overdressed beim Pilken kann keine Rede sein, es macht einfach nur Spaß. Mit der passenden Rute kann man dann Stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen. Und die Rolle stellt sich selbst mit Ködern jenseits der 100 gr. in keinster Weise an.
Ich fische die Rolle auf so ziemlich alles, außer zum UL angeln. hat den Nachteil das die anderen Rollen kaum noch zum Zug kommen


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin #h



biX schrieb:


> (Vielleicht meldet sich ja Mattes. Der hat eine 4000-er von der besten Frau der Welt zum Geburtstag bekommen ...)



So sieht's aus |rolleyes ... ich wurde schon von anderen gefragt, ob sie ihre Frauen zur "Ausbildung" zu mir schicken können 

Zur 4000SFE kann ich aufgrund des aktuell recht harten Wasser's noch nicht viel sagen (außer daß die noch spürbar besser als Fireblood und Aspire läuft und ziemlich genau 200m Spiderwire Ultrabraid in 9kg draufpassen), wäre aber auch an Erfahrungen bez. max. Ködergrößen/-gewichte interessiert, die die 4000SFE dauerhaft gut verkraftet.

@welsfänger: Fischst Du die 4000SFE öfter mit Ködern >100g? Wie lange schon?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> biX schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat Potential! #6 

Sollte man in die unverzischtbaren Eigenschaften ins "Handbuch der Frau" übernehmen: 
Gut Kochen, eine die ich an diesem Ort mal weglasse , und eben diese, Anglerehemänner oder LAP's glücklich zu machen und toll zu beschenken!


----------



## Alex.k (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Verkaufe hier meine Daiwa Morethan Branzino. Wer interesse hat, kann sich gerne melden.

Grüße


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Zur 4000SFE  ... die noch spürbar besser als Fireblood ... läuft


 

unglaublich, schon die FB4000FA läuft sowas von sagenhaft ... besser als meine Stella 4000 FA


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier meine Daiwa Morethan Branzino. Wer interesse hat, kann sich gerne melden.
> 
> Grüße


 

Alex,#h

setz das doch mal in die Kleinanzeigen "Verkäufe",da werden
die Chancen größer sein.:m


----------



## h3nn3 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Alex,#h
> 
> setz das doch mal in die Kleinanzeigen "Verkäufe",da werden
> die Chancen größer sein.:m



"Like" #6


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



MrFloppy schrieb:


> unglaublich, schon die FB4000FA läuft sowas von sagenhaft ... besser als meine Stella 4000 FA



das hängt natürlich auch von Modell und Alter/Laufleistung der verglichenen Rollen ab.

Als ich meine Aspire gekauft habe, fand ich die im direkten Vergleich zu TP FC und Stella FD dichter an der Stella, da war kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren.

Inzwischen hat meine Aspire ein paar km auf der Uhr und auch meine Fireblood hat schon ein paar Einsätze hinter sich, so daß der Vergleich zur neuen Stella 4000SFE natürlich nicht ganz fair ist, zumal eine 4000er meist besser läuft als gleichwertige Rollen in kleinerer Größe.

Wie dem auch sei ... die Zeit wird es zeigen und ich bin gespannt, wie der Vergleich in 1, 2, 3, ... Jahren ausfällt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine beiden Aspire laufen auch sowas von butterweich, fast schon zu "smooth". Allerdings hab ich nur die 2500er, dies mal im Doppelpack gab ;-)


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Aspire läuft inzwischen minimal rauer und lauter, aber der werde ich demnächst mal 'ne Reinigung und etwas ReelX Soft gönnen, dann sollte sie wieder flutschen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Alex.k (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Alex,#h
> 
> setz das doch mal in die Kleinanzeigen "Verkäufe",da werden
> die Chancen größer sein.:m


Ist doch schon bei Kleinanzeigen und war schon bei Kleinanzeigen 
Einfach auf Link klicken und sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ist doch schon bei Kleinanzeigen und war schon bei Kleinanzeigen
> Einfach auf Link klicken und sehen.


 

Also letzte Chance ergriffen?


----------



## Alex.k (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was meinst du mit letzte Chance?


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

habe die Stella seit März 2011, seitdem ca. 40 x im Süßwasser mit allen Techniken und 1 Woche Fehmarn mit Drill-Dauerstress . In der Woche durfte die Gute so ca. 250 (eher mehr, keine Ahnungh, auf jeden Fall viel zu viele zum Zählen) Dorsche an die Luft holen. Geangelt haben wir mit Gewichten zwischen 40 und 120 gr. An den letzten beiden Tagen (absoluter Dauerstress vor Langeland) habe ich meist mit 60 oder 80 gr. Köpfen bzw. tlw. sogar mit 100 u. 120 gr. Pilkern gefischt. Irgendwelche Probleme oder Verschleißerscheinungen gab bzw. gibt es nicht.


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, das hört sich doch vielversprechend an #6 ... ganz so schwere Gewichte werde ich meiner Stella sicher nicht zumuten, aber dann brauche ich mir mit 6" GuFis an Köppen bis gut 20g sicher keine Sorgen machen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sicher nicht. Die Größe schafft sogar die Stradic (fb) und die Saragosa klaglos. Letztere hatte ich mir eigentlich als Ersatzrolle zugelegt, aber die kleine macht den Job so gut, dass sie quasi in der Stammelf steht. Vom Laufverhalten ist sie aber definitiv ne klasse schlechter als die Fireblood oder Stella (gleicher Grösse).


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sowas sollte ein vernünftige, stabile Spinnrolle auch schon schaffen. Immerhin macht auch eine Sorön STX40 sowas klaglos mit.


----------



## Tisie (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

klar, das sollte jede 4000er packen und meinen guten alten "Made in Japan" Symetre FE 3000/4000 habe ich schon ganz andere Kaliber zugetraut, das sind aber auch robuste (und schwere) Arbeitstiere, die sich im jahrelangen Einsatz bewährt haben und selbst nach vielen Salzwassereinsätzen noch klaglos laufen.

Ich denke, daß man Leichtbau nicht auf die Spitze treiben kann, ohne irgendwann auch Einbußen in der Stabilität und Verschleißfestigkeit hinnehmen zu müssen, d.h. ich würde z.B. einer Rarenium oder Stradic Ci4 nicht so viel zumuten, wie meinen beiden alten, schweren Arbeitspferden. Mag unbegründet sein und die Stella ist natürlich noch 'ne andere Liga, aber daß eine Rolle sehr teuer ist und super leicht läuft, muß nicht zwangsläufig auch bedeuten, daß sie viel robuster ist 

Deshalb frage ich lieber nach, um möglichst unter dem Limit der Stella zu bleiben und lange Freude an der Rolle zu haben. Ich will sie nicht mit Samthandschuhen anfassen, aber eben auch nicht in der ersten Saison durchnuddeln - darum geht's.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da hast du sicherlich recht, leichtbau kostet mit Sicherheit stabilität.  Einer Rarenium oder Stradic Ci4 würde ich sowas auf Dauer auch nicht  zumuten, selbst die "alten" Stradics sind recht schnell ausgenudelt.
Bei einer absoluten HighEnd sollte aber genau das möglich sein. Stabil  und trotzdem extrem leicht. Wofür sollte es denn sonst eine 500,- €  Rolle sein. Soviel schlechter sind die 100-200 € Rollen dann nun auch nicht.
Also, für dich ist alles gut, mit den angepeilten Ködergewichten wird die Rolle niemals, auch auf Dauer, probleme bekommen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 2jahrepause (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi hoffe bin mit meiner Frage heir richtig.

Welche Rolle fürs UL fischen würdet ihr wählen und warum?

Fireblood 1000er hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Hand soll ja kaum geräusche im Drill machen was mich a bissel abschreckt weil ich das schon möchte das es knattert|supergri

Mitchel mag pro lite 500 is halt sehr günstug und sieht auch nich schlecht aus hatte ich aber auch noch nie in der Hand

Daiwa Presso Spinning 1003 hatte ich schon mal 2 Jahre gefischt ein Traum überlege mir Sie wieder zu hollen da ich Sie damals verkauft habe#q hab nur schiss das Sie mir wieder vom Zoll abgefangen wird

Oder kennt ihr andere feine leicht Röllchen.


----------



## Tisie (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dank Dir, Thomas #h



2jahrepause schrieb:


> Welche Rolle fürs UL fischen würdet ihr wählen und warum?
> 
> Fireblood 1000er hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Hand soll ja kaum geräusche im Drill machen was mich a bissel abschreckt weil ich das schon möchte das es knattert|supergri



Ich fische die 1000er Fireblood auf einer ML Corkish als Allround-Barschkombo, das passt perfekt #6 ... an die leise Bremse gewöhnt man sich, aber neu bekommst Du die Fireblood so gut wie nicht mehr.

Alternativ die 1000er Aspire ... die ist zwar etwas schwerer, hat aber eine lautere Bremse und ist noch zu bekommen: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## 2jahrepause (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Antwort

meinst an das leise schnurren gewöhnt man sich|kopfkrat

Die aspire is nich so mein Fall


----------



## Tisie (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



2jahrepause schrieb:


> meinst an das leise schnurren gewöhnt man sich|kopfkrat



klar, kein Thema ... ist beim Barschangeln aber auch nicht so wirklich relevant |rolleyes ... ich fische mit recht fester Bremseinstellung, aber wenn ein richtig guter Barsch oder mal ein Hecht einsteigt und etwas Schnur nimmt, hört man das trotzdem, nur eben etwas dezenter.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Donald84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mir hat die mag pro lite gar nicht gefallen. zum einen ist mir für das spinnfischen die übersetzung zu hoch (kurbelt sich wie eine shimano stradic) und zum anderen machte sie auf mich einen "minderwertigen" eindruck. schau dir die rarenium an. das ist eine tolle rolle zum UL-fischen und auch günstiger als die oben genannten


----------



## MrFloppy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab auf der UL ne Certate Finesse, die gibts beim Onkel Gerlinger im Sonderangebotskatalog für 219, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Hatte für meine letztes Jahr noch 270 hingeblättert.

Bremse und Schnurverlegung sind astrein, Haptik ist klasse. Der Preis mittlerweile auch, für die Aspire und Fireblood legst mehr auf'n Tisch.


----------



## Greenhorn (5. März 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin zusammen,

ich hätte ne Frage und hoffe, dass die für Euch noch zu "High-End" dazuzählt. 

Bezüglich der Shimano TP F-und FA- Reihe, gibt es da Unterschiede in Bezug auf die Salzwasserfestigkkeit oder hat sich da nichts getan?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Vielleicht hat sogar jemand von Euch noch ne 6000er rumliegen?


----------



## Sebastian.L (8. März 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kurze Frage zur Stella 2500FE sie ist ja mit der 3000 gleich bis auf die Übersetzung oder?Wenn ja würde ne 3000 Spule auch auf die 2500 Rolle passen?


----------



## Norweger2000 (13. März 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Certate 2011 Modell.
Vieleicht schon ne Saison gefischt ? 
Mich würde auch der Vergleich zur Fireblood Fa interessieren, wenn Sie mal jemand in der Praxis vergleichen konnte...

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Uwe1987 (4. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hallo,
ich liebäugel momentan mit dem gedanken mir eine neue rolle zu kaufen. hauptsächlich angel ich auf hecht. dazu verwende ich momentan meist eine infinity q zaion. zum leichten hechtangeln verwende ich eine fireblood 2500. nun suche ich eine rolle, die die zaion nach OBEN hin ergänzt.
der grundgedanke ist, dass ich mit wenigen rollen ein möglichst breites spektrum abdecken will. (mit 3 rollen halt  )

ich möchte mit der neuen rolle hauptsächlich das schwere hechtangeln betrieben:  große gummis an schweren bleiköpfen, schleppangeln mit großen wobblern, ansitze mit großen totem köderfisch, spinnfischen mit totem köderfisch am system. sie sollte auch nach möglichkeit wallertauglich sein. (nach einem wallerbeifang letztes jahr und einem aussteiger bin ich irgendwie angefixt...). evtl. wird sie dann auch mal zum pilken missbraucht (selten) oder aber auch zum karpfenfischen oder grundangeln auf aal. soweit zu den anforderungen. 
(gefischt wird übrigens auf jeden fall mit geflochtener schnur.)

zur vorauswahl: 
da ich eine absolut robuste rolle suche, allerdings keine 600g-700g mit mir rumschleppen möchte... wäre ich bereit recht viel geld auszugeben. 
ich bin zunächst über die twinpower 4000sw gestolpert. allerdings gefällt mir hier die hohe übersetzung gar nicht - nun bin ich inzwischen bei der twinpower 4000pg (import) gelandet. wobei ich inzwischen eigtl. eher die 5000er pg bevorzugen würde... mit einem gewicht von knapp unter 400g noch deutlich im grünen bereich. der preis würde bei dem aktuellen wechselkurs incl. 19% märchensteuer und 3,9% für zoll bei ca. 500 euro liegen. was auch meine preisliche obergrenze darstellt!
habe hier bei einem gut sortierten fachhändler (bin momentan im ausland) auch die möglichkeit gehabt, mir einige shimano modelle ansehen zu können. darunter eine twinpower sw+pg; stella sw, hg + pg. jedoch keine davon war in der größe 4000 oder 5000. lediglich eine twinpower 4000ci4fa sowie 6000 fc waren dabei. die 4000er fand ich ziemlich zierlich, die 6000er mächtig und vor allem schwer... 

habt ihr zufällig eine twinpower 4000/5000pg und könntet sie evtl neben einer "gängigen" rollengröße zum größenvergleich ablichten? über eine generelle meinung/erfahrungsberichte habe ich natürlich auch nichts einzusetzen!

vielen dank!


----------



## Herr P (5. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

versuch Dir ne Daiwa Basiair 45 QD zu besorgen . Hammerteile! Damit wirst Du den grossen Koedern gerecht .


----------



## Bobster (5. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...schon mal über eine Multirolle nachgedacht ?

Dauerhaft hohe Gewichte zu werfen ist bei einer Statio
immer mit Kompromissen (Gewicht) verbunden.

Wenn man Kompromisse eingeht (..fast wie im richtigen Leben :q ) ist das ja O.K.

Pers. werfe ich alles über 150/200g mit einer Multi und bin 
bestens bedient.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also wenn schon ne statio und das unter 400gr, dann käme zur Zeit für mich nur die Neue Caldia 4000 in Frage.
1) wie gesagt unter 400gr nämlich 350gr
2) Preis bei ca 200€ (je nachdem wieviel du beim Dealer rausschlagen kannst) das PL stimmt also
3) in BRD zu haben, gerade bei den gewichten sollte man drauf achten daß man Garantie hat
4) Übersetzung passt und die schnurrt richtig gut.
Hechte können der Rolle gar nichts, sie ist zudem Salzwassertauglich
5) den Waller der ab und zu kommt (ich meine jetzt ab 150cm) wird sie durchaus aushalten.....
Ich habe für den gleichen Zweck mir vor einigen Jahren eine Certate 3500hg custom geholt und die läuft heute noch wunderbar. Sie hat schon einige Hechte und Waller an Land befördert.....


----------



## Uwe1987 (6. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...schon mal über eine Multirolle nachgedacht ?
> 
> Dauerhaft hohe Gewichte zu werfen ist bei einer Statio
> immer mit Kompromissen (Gewicht) verbunden.
> ...




natürlich wäre eine multirolle vermutlich die sinnvollste überlegung. allerdings habe ich null erfahrung mit der multi-angelei und benutze seit meiner kindheit nur stationärrollen. hinzu kommt, dass ich niemanden kenne, der mir das fischen mit einer multi beibringen könnte. daher müsste ich erst werfen üben usw...


----------



## Lautertaler (6. April 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In der Gewichtsklasse der Köder dürftest Du wahrscheinlich keine Probleme mit dem werfen haben. Ich hatte auch so mit der Multiangelei angefangen, und hatte mir alle Infos aus dem Netzt angelesen...z.B. hier   Klick mich


----------



## franconia (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

Vielleicht kann mir hier unter Gleichgesinnten jemand weiterhelfen. Ich bin so frei und benutze mal diesen Thread.

Folgender Sachverhalt:
Habe mir jetzt auch eine Stella 3000 FE zum Gufieren gegönnt :m
Einmal angeln gewesen und Fresse gezogen :q
Unter Last (Faulenzen mit 8cm- 11cm Shad + 20g - *max*. 30g JigKopf) gibt die Kombo (Rolle an Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano) Geräusche von sich, dass man Verzweifeln könnte.
Ich konnte leider nicht feststellen, woher diese genau kamen. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geräusche allein durch die (neue) Schnur in den Ringen verursacht werden. Sie kamen definitiv von der Rolle.


Schnurlaufröllchen schließe ich aus, habe mal "händisch" Schnur mit Last durchgezogen; lief absolut still
Die Rolle "schleift" auch ohne Spule am höchsten und tiefsten Punkt minimal. Man hört deutlich den Wendepunkt. Ist dieses Geräusch bei Euren Stellas auch vorhanden?
Das Geräusch beim normalen Faulenzen ist irgendwie "kratzig". Es "mahlt" eben sehr laut. Dagegen ist meine drei Jahre alte RedArc #6 totenstill.
Verändere ich den Winkel (Rute höher --> mehr Last) und kurbel ein, dann verschlimmert sich das Geräusch
Bevor die Rolle zurück an den Versandhändler geht, wollte ich einfach mal Eure Meinung dazu hören, bzw. ob so etwas bekannt ist.
Mir ist bewusst, dass eine Ferndiagnose mit meinen bescheidenen Angaben schwierig ist.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Gemini (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

1. Tipp: Schnur bzw. überlastete Rocke. Welche ist es denn?

Unter Last geben manche Ringe in Kombination mit entpsrechender Schnur schon mal Geräusche von sich.

Dass das Geräusch zunimmt bei steilerem Winkel spricht auch dafür.


----------



## franconia (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Grüß Dich!

Rocke ist die 1002MH (L: 3,05m, WG lt. Angabe: 15-50g)
Das Geräusch tritt eben auch mit Standard-Kopytos und 17g Köpfen auf....Kann das wirklich eine Überlastung beim normalen Einkurbeln sein?
Schnur habe ich ne 0,15er PowerPro in rot drauf...

Wäre auch äußert |peinlich wenn die Rolle nichts hat und ich dem Händler aufs Dach steige.... Leider komm ich in nächster Zeit nicht ans Wasser, um eine genauere Diagnose zu betreiben... Im Wohnzimmer lässt sich sowas schlecht simulieren...

Hat noch jemand Tipps?

Gruß & Dank


----------



## Gemini (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Probier doch mal eine andere Rute mit höherem WG, 10 Fuss und das WG bei den Kopfgewichten könnte ein Grund sein.

Kurze Rute zw. 6 und 8', irgendwas schnelles mit KÖDERGEWICHT was auch deinen bevorzugten Ködern entspricht und dann kannst du immer noch zum Händler gehen.

Meine Erfahrung ist dass es oft überlastete Blanks sind die dann ächzen. Die FE hat zwei Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen die auch gerne zusauen, aber out of the box dürfte das nicht sein.


----------



## franconia (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dank Dir schonmal für Deine Tipps!

Am Wochenende habe ich die Chance das Ganze mal mit anderen Ruten an einem "privaten" Wasser zu testen. Werde dann kürzere, sowie Ruten mit mehr WG und gleichen Köderdimensionen testen.
Kann mich ja schlecht während der Schonzeit (hier in der Gegend fast überall verlängert auf 01.08) mit Kunstködern ans Wasser stellen 
Und mir wird wohl keiner abkaufen, dass ich meine Rolle teste, wenn ich einfach ein Birnenblei mit entsprechendem Gewicht durchs Wasser zieh;-)

Ich werde dann nochmals berichten.

Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin hier noch ein Stellabesitzer, der auf eine meiner ursprünglichen Fragen antworten kann:


Die Rolle  "schleift" auch ohne Spule am höchsten und tiefsten Punkt minimal. Man  hört deutlich den Wendepunkt . Ist dieses Geräusch bei Euren Stellas auch  vorhanden? (Vielleicht kann das bei Gelegenheiten mal jemand testen, am deutlichsten wird das bei schnellem kurbeln)
Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiterer Beobachtungspunkt:
Der Spitzenring *kann* schuld sein - und ist es sehr häufig! 
Über die Geflechtschnur (welches Fabrikat? unterscheiden sich im "singen" auch sehr) wird das rubbeln dann wie auf eine Geigensaite auf den ganzen Combokorpus übertragen, und die Rolle als Endpunkt scheint mitzujaulen. |bigeyes
Das läßt sich mit dem Ohr so beim Angeln gar nicht genau lokalisieren, geht mir auch so. 
Bei Geräuschveränderung bei nur Richtungänderung der Rutenspitze zur Schnur, ohne dabei was anderes wie die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit oder so zu Verändern, "passt" das schon in Schema. 

Die Crux: Es ist nicht das Fabrikat alleine, sondern die Einlagenexemplare streuen einfach, auch teure und teuerste Fuji SIC (auch Ti-Rahmen) und Fuji Alconite, mal ist da ein (kaum zu erkennender) Rubbelgrad an der Einlage, mal nicht.

Wer schnell mal den Spitzenring wechseln kann sieht da natürlich sofort klarer ... 
Erstmal dieselbe Rolle+Schnur+Köder auf einer anderen als einwandfrei bewährten Rute zu testen hilft auch, wenn die Schnur dort klagefrei durchläuft stehen die RuteRinge/Einlagen schon unter Schwerverdacht, der Spitzenring an erster Stelle. |znaika:

Wie so oft, die Kombination macht es, bei einigen Schnurfabrikaten fällt das gar nicht weiter auf, manche Ruten+Rollen ergeben ein richtig "stimmungsvolles" Duett, gerade die harten Stecken eben.


----------



## franconia (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|good:

Nachvollziehbar dargestellt und plausibel erläutert. So genau hab ich da noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Das *könnte* (kann, wie Du ja auch sagtest) natürlich auch die/eine Ursache sein. Vor allem, da Du ja meintest Du kannst solche Geräusche auch nicht immer genau lokalisieren....

Danke für die Einschätzung.

Werde die Rolle am Wochenende wie gesagt mal mit anderen Stecken testen. Einerseits höheres WG und mal was labbrigeres...

Viele Grüße,
Jörg

PS: Geflecht ist ne 0.15er PowerPro, hatte ich schon geschrieben, evtl übersehen ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, die Standard-PowerPro ist schon sehr "stimmungsvoll" von ihrer Härte und Oberfläche her. Andererseits macht Sie so sehr deutlich, was sonst gerne übersehen (überhört) wird.


----------



## Sassone (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



franconia schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin hier noch ein Stellabesitzer, der auf eine meiner ursprünglichen Fragen antworten kann:
> 
> 
> Die Rolle  "schleift" auch ohne Spule am höchsten und tiefsten Punkt minimal. Man  hört deutlich den Wendepunkt . Ist dieses Geräusch bei Euren Stellas auch  vorhanden? (Vielleicht kann das bei Gelegenheiten mal jemand testen, am deutlichsten wird das bei schnellem kurbeln)
> ...



Ich fische jetzt seit ein paar Monaten die 4000er und an der schleift zum Glück überhaupt nichts. Und wenn ich da auch nur das leiseste Geräusch vernommen hätte, wäre die sofort zurück zum Händler gegangen.

Gruss Alex


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, Ich habe auch die Stella und bei mir ist auch ein komisches geräuch mit 20g Kopf 12cm kauli an der aspius. Ohne spule schleift bei mir aber nicht. Ich habe die Schnur unter verdacht, es ist eine Spiderwire Ultracast Invisible in 0,14mm drauf. Werd die mal tauschen gegen eine Stroft GTP S .

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Tisie (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

meine 4000 SFE läuft auch nicht 100%ig geräuschlos, aber das hört man nur zu Hause im "stillen Kämmerlein" ohne jegliche Nebengeräusche ... das würde ich nicht überbewerten, solange der Lauf sanft und leichtgängig ist. Meine Aspire und Fireblood hatten das auch, v.a. an den Wendepunkten des Wormshaft ... das wurde mit der Zeit weniger, wahrscheinlich muß sich das erst etwas einlaufen. Erfahrungsgemäß wird das Laufverhalten bei den besseren Shimanos im Laufe der Zeit eher besser als schlechter, etwas Pflege/Schmierung und keine Überlastung vorausgesetzt.

Geräusche durch Schnur und Ringe hängen stark von den Ringeinlagen und der Schnur selbst ab, das lässt sich im direkten Vergleich einfach herausfinden. Original Fuji SIC Ringe sind nach wie vor das Maß der Dinge und produzieren die wenigsten Geräusche. Typisch Geflochtene "sägen" immer etwas (manche mehr - andere weniger), die glatten Thermofusionsschnüre wie Fireline & Co sind leiser (wenn ein paar Mal gefischt).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, meine Stella 4000SW ist angekommen.

Ein erster oberflächlicher Vergleich mit der Branzino Morethan 3000:

Schnurfassung beide gleich
Schnurwicklung unterschiedlich,aber beide perfekt
Stella etwas höherer Schnureinzug
Stella höhere Bremskraft mit 11 KG
Stella möglicherweise bessere Salzwasser Eignung
Stella ca. 60gr. schwerer
Branzino läuft etwas leichter
Gehäuse Branzino etwas kompakter
E-Spule der Branzino kaum zu bezahlen (ca. 200€), passen aber auch die Spulen der
Infinity Q 3000 drauf
Stella keine schaltbare Rücklaufsperre


----------



## Herr P (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ! 

Na nun trudeln sie langsam ein ....die neuen Schätze ... Was kostet denn so eine Waffe.


Gruss

Herr P


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:m





Herr P schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Na nun trudeln sie langsam ein ....die neuen Schätze ... Was kostet denn so eine Waffe.
> 
> ...


 

Die aufgerufene Preisspanne ist gross. Bei mir waren es immer noch respektable 549€ bei der Stella.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> :m
> 
> 
> Die aufgerufene Preisspanne ist gross. Bei mir waren es immer noch respektable 549€ bei der Stella.:m


 
Moin Jürgen, 

Ich glaub für den Preis bekommt meine TP SW noch zuwachs:m.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Ich glaub für den Preis bekommt meine TP SW noch zuwachs:m.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

überlege es dir gut. Sollte die Rolle im Süßwasser ihren Dienst tun, dann würde *ich* zur Branzino greifen.:m


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hellou   ich hatte auch schonmal eine stella 3000fe  und war ziemlich enttäuscht  sie hat dieganze zeit ein schleif geräusch hinterlassen   dann habe ich mir auch eine gebrauchte fireblood4000geholt    und stellte die stella ganz klar in den schatten   der lauf war noch eine ecke weicher und nicht ein schleifen klapptern oder sonstiges.  die stella ist weg  die fireblood auch    jetz stradic ci4 4000 totales eierding    und dass bei einer rolle für 180euro   schnurverlegung top läuft auch schön ab bremse ok    aber der wabbel kopf beim jiggen am rhein   ehm neeeeeeeeeee     also am liebsten eine  noch super erhaltene fireblood


----------



## Breamhunter (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> hellou ich hatte auch schonmal eine stella 3000fe und war ziemlich enttäuscht sie hat dieganze zeit ein schleif geräusch hinterlassen dann habe ich mir auch eine gebrauchte fireblood4000geholt und stellte die stella ganz klar in den schatten der lauf war noch eine ecke weicher und nicht ein schleifen klapptern oder sonstiges. die stella ist weg die fireblood auch jetz stradic ci4 4000 totales eierding und dass bei einer rolle für 180euro schnurverlegung top läuft auch schön ab bremse ok aber der wabbel kopf beim jiggen am rhein ehm neeeeeeeeeee also am liebsten eine noch super erhaltene fireblood


 
|bigeyes  Bitte was ? 
Stella weg, Fireblood geholt
Fireblood besser als Stella 
Fireblood weg, dafür eine Stradic geholt
Stradic Eierding
Jetzt wieder eine Fireblood holen ;+

Jetzt muß ich erstmal einen nehmen, mir brummt der Kopp |uhoh:


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja weil die stella hat mich enttäuscht    und die fireblood ist dann nach einer zeit kaputt gegangen    also hatte ich keine mehr  dann ne stradic geholt die aber voll der käse ist    ejtz wieder fireblood wenn ich eine bekommen kann


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die Stella Schleifgeräusche hatte, wieso hast Du sie nicht einfach umgetauscht?


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

weil dass alles stellas da hatten :/


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal so nebenbei bemerkt:
Das die 3000er mit ihrer High-Speed Übersetzung schwerer läuft als die Fireblood, ist völlig normal. 

Und das eine 4000er Fireblood das jiggen am Rhein (ich vermute mal mit nicht allzufeinem leichten Geschirr) evtl. besser mitmacht als die 3000er Stella (die ja eine 2500er vom Body ist) sollte dir auch klar sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> weil dass alles stellas da hatten :/


 

Und die produzierten alle Schleifgeräuche? |kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja, tun die. Meine 4000er SFE ist auch nicht unhörbar, die vom Kumpel auch.
Ist aber beim Angeln ansich nicht zu merken, scheint wohl am Getriebe zu liegen, dafür haben die deutlich mehr Power als Aspire oder Fireblood.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ansonsten verwundert mich hier auch so einiges ?!?


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also nen kollege hat ne 4000er die läuft auch nicht so super wie die fireblood  meine rute ist ne fox rage jig spin 270 also auch nicht sooooo grob.  bremskraft ja  aber was bringt mir die bremskraft an ner zanderrute am rhein wenn die rute bricht?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ansonsten verwundert mich hier auch so einiges *?!?*


 

Ja oder nein?


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Meine 4000er SFE....
> 
> ...dafür haben die deutlich mehr Power als Aspire oder Fireblood.




Könnte am X-Ship liegen was Fireblood und Aspire nicht haben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> also nen kollege hat ne 4000er die läuft auch nicht so super wie die fireblood meine rute ist ne fox rage jig spin 270 also auch nicht sooooo grob. bremskraft ja aber *was bringt mir die bremskraft an ner zanderrute am rhein wenn die rute bricht?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Nichts,:m
> ...


----------



## kleinerStichling (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> bremskraft ja aber was bringt mir die bremskraft an ner zanderrute am rhein wenn die rute bricht?


Also wenn du nur etwas Ahnung hättest bzw. vor dem posten mal etwas nachdenken würdest, dann würdest du erkennen dass zusätzliche Bremskraft in extremen Situationen so einiges bringt!

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

häääääää dann erklär mir dass mal   wenn ich die bremse der stella komplett zu mache du an meiner schnur ziehst  bricht eher die rute wie dass die stella schnur freigibt???????


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sicherlich abhängig davon in welchen Winkel man die Rute hält.

Ich durfte auch schon Fische drillen welche für die Rute einfach zu kräftig waren, da heisst es Rute runter und über die Rollenbremse drillen.

Und da ist man über jedes Gramm mehr an Bremskraft froh.


----------



## Besorger (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja aber   wenn ich die bremse ganz zu mache und der fisch einer richtig zieht is meine  zander rute durch oder bin ich jetz total neben der spur???  und   mal was anderes wenn ich echte bramskraft will kauf ich mir ne van staal  oder ne daiwa saltiga.


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja aber   wenn ich die bremse ganz zu mache und der fisch einer richtig zieht is meine  zander rute durch



Rute runter, dadurch geht weniger Kraft auf den Blank, dafür mehr direkt auf die Spulenbremse.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich die bremse ganz zu mache und der fisch einer richtig zieht is meine zander rute durch oder bin ich jetz total neben der spur??? und mal was anderes wenn ich echte bramskraft will kauf ich mir ne van staal  oder ne daiwa saltiga.


 

Und ne 50 Lbs Standup? #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geräuschlos laufen wohl die wenigsten Rollen. Meine Exist macht auch Geräusche beim Kurbeln. Sind aber keine Schleifgeräusche, sondern das Getriebe.

Irgendeinen Tribut muss man an ein Powergetriebe halt zahlen.

Ansonsten läuft sie wesentlich smoother als die Stellas.

Zu den Ersatzspulen. Das ist schon eine Frechheit, wenn die E-Spulen ca. 250-300 Euro kosten...Da ich das nicht mitmachen wollte, hatte ich schon überlegt eine Stella als Ersatz zu kaufen. Würde billiger kommen als 2 Exist Spulen...Allerdings gefällt mir die Stella nicht.

Zur Bremskraft.
Meine 2500er hat 7 Kg Max Drag. Wenn man bedenkt das die Max Drag bei gefüllter Spule gemessen wird und bei leerer Spule auch gut das doppelte haben kann, dann reichen die 7 Kg locker für alles aus.

Um die voll auszureizen müsste man eine 20 KG Geflochtene Fischen (so machens die Big Gamer, Schnurtragkraft = 3 fache Max Drag, was dafür viel zu stark wäre (mal abgesehen von den Berkley Fantasie angaben  )


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> also nen kollege hat ne 4000er die läuft auch nicht so super wie die fireblood meine rute ist ne fox rage jig spin 270 also auch nicht sooooo grob. bremskraft ja aber was bringt mir die bremskraft an ner zanderrute am rhein wenn die rute bricht?


 
Mit grob meinte ich keineswegs das Rutenmodell... sondern die Art wie (welche Köder, Gewicht...) gefischt wird.

Wie kommst du jetzt eigentlich auf die Bremskraft noch... hab ich da was überlesen?

Mal davon abgesehen, eine höhere maximale Bremskraft hat den Vorteil, dass wenn man sie *nicht* maximal ausschöpft, der Verschleis nicht so hoch ist als wenn man die Bremse immer bis zum Anschlag zudreht um die gewünschte Bremskraft zu haben.

Die Stella Fe's haben, was nun ja auch von vielen bestätigt wird, mehr Power, Kraft im Getriebe als Fireblood und Aspire.
Das ist eine Sache die einen viel mehr interessieren sollte. Auch da hat man dann einfach den Vorteil, dass ein starkes Getriebe, das halt nicht maximal belastet wird, länger hält, bzw. im Ernstfall ohne Probleme hart rangenommen werden kann.

Die Stella FD und FE haben ein Getriebe aus Duraluminium, soweit ich es noch weiß die Fireblood & Aspire & Stradic Ci4 eins aus Aluminium welches mit einer keramischen Besichtung überzogen wurde. Duraluminium ist robuster als "normales" Aluminium.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## magi (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine FE macht auch ein leises Geräusch. Finde ich auch nicht schlimm, da nicht fühlbar bzw. einschränkend. Mir erschließt sich auch Besorgers Logik nicht: Erst zwei (Shimano-) High-End-Rollen zu kaufen, dann die eine wegen Geräuschen abzugeben, die andere loben da etwas billiger und trotzdem besser obwohl diese dann (beim "normalen" Jiggen am Rhein?) kaputt geht und auch verkauft wird. Und schließlich die ganze Hoffnung dann auf ne Stradic setzen - das kann doch nur in die Hose gehen. Sieht für mich so aus als hättest du dich eher preislich "verhoben" bzw. brauchtest Geld.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schleifgeräusch kann alles mögliche sein. Eine Tonaufnahme oder ein kurzer Clip wären hier hilfreich. Nicht das sich ein Stück Schnur unter der Spule verhängt hat und die Spule an der Schnur kratzt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Schleifgeräusch kann alles mögliche sein. Eine Tonaufnahme oder ein kurzer Clip wären hier hilfreich. Nicht das sich ein Stück Schnur unter der Spule verhängt hat und die Spule an der Schnur kratzt.


 

Wobei durchaus auch das Laufgeräuch des Getriebes gemeint sein kann. Das ist bei meiner Branzino deutlicher zu vernehmen als an der Stella 4000 SW. Hat aber in diesen Fällen nichts mit schleifen zu tun.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> überlege es dir gut. Sollte die Rolle im Süßwasser ihren Dienst tun, dann würde *ich* zur Branzino greifen.:m


 

Moin Jürgen, 

Die Rolle wollte ich zum Meeresangeln nehmen. Ich hatte darmals auf Kutter eine Stella SW aus Japan in der Hand und hab mich gleich verliebt.:q Da ich sie mir aber nicht aus Japan importieren wollte und nicht die 5000er nehmen wollte habe ich mich für die Twin Power 4000SW entschieden. Eine gute Rolle aber die Stella habe ich NIE aus dem Kopf verloren und jetzt wo ich sie dann im Internet gesehen habe in Deutschland wusste ich das ich sie mir noch hole.

Für´s Süßwasser habe ich eingtlich genug Rollen fürs gufi ab 20g Twin Power 4000FA und gufi bis 20g Stella 3000FE. Was ich mir vielleicht noch hole wenn ich eine bekomme wäre eine Fireblood, Aspire oder ne Stella FA.    

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Die Rolle wollte ich zum Meeresangeln nehmen. Ich hatte darmals auf Kutter eine *Stella SW* aus Japan in der Hand und hab mich gleich verliebt.:q Da ich sie mir aber nicht aus Japan importieren wollte und nicht die 5000er nehmen wollte habe ich mich für die Twin Power 4000SW entschieden. Eine gute Rolle aber die Stella habe ich NIE aus dem Kopf verloren und jetzt wo ich sie dann im Internet gesehen habe in Deutschland wusste ich das ich sie mir noch hole.
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Jonas,#h

dann halte die Piepen zusammen und spare auf die S.4000 SW.
Meine beginnt sich so langsam einzulaufen.:l


----------



## welsfaenger (3. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

gestern kam ein Kumpel mit einer neuen Okuma VSystem 40 an. 
Wollte er jetzt bei unserer nächsten Störtebecker Tour ende August fischen an einer Balzer Baltic Sea 165.
Ich muss mal ernsthaft sagen, Wow, für das schmale Geld (79,- €) definitiv das beste was ich jeh in der hand hatte. Super lauf, extrem feinfühle und kraftvolle Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung (nach Anpassung durch Unterlegscheiben die dabei waren). Sehr hochwertiger Gesamteindruck.
Ist zwar nicht die allerleichteste, wirkt aber in keinster schwer (sehr kompakt). In Verbindung mit der Balzer Rute (ok, dat Ding ist irgendwie immer perfekt ausbalanciert  ) einfach nur klasse.
Wer also eine richtig hochwertige Rolle (bei Shimano müsste man sicher schon zur TwinPower greifen) zu einem extrem schmalen Taler haben möchte ist mit dieser Rolle sehr gut bedient.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rotauge31 (15. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich die Stella 4000fd zum pilken im
Salzwasser benutzen kann oder sollte ich es lieber lassen.

MfG Rotauge31


----------



## welsfaenger (15. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja kannste problemlos machen


----------



## Herr P (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute ! 

Bitte nocheinmal nur fuer mich : 

Die Stella 4000 sw von Shimano kommt jetzt als "Deutsche Ausgabe " in die Geschäfte ? Beim Googlen kann ich da nix feststellen und auf der Shimanoseite ist auch kein Hinweis . 

Danke und Gruss

Herr P


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Bitte nocheinmal nur fuer mich :
> 
> ...


 


Wenn du eine Frage hast, dann stell sie auch.:m
Kann jedenfalls keine entdecken.
Habe in den letzten 2-3 Wochen genug im Forum über die Rolle geschrieben. 
Suchfunktion hilft bestimmt weiter.


----------



## Herr P (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich erkenne ein Fragezeichen in meinem Beitrag  .  Also muss da irgendwo eine Frage sein .

Sie ist beantwortet .Danke .

Langsam aber sicher .... na ja ..


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ich erkenne ein Fragezeichen in meinem Beitrag . Also muss da irgendwo eine Frage sein .
> 
> Sie ist beantwortet .Danke .
> 
> Langsam aber sicher .... na ja ..


 


Danke, dass du meine Antwort auf deine Frage verwerten
konntest.


----------



## zandertex (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

etwas für die Certate Fraktion.Die Spule der 3000der Daiwa-Freams,passt auch auf die 3000der Certate,oder andersrum.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Zandertex,#h

danke, du hast mir den Ball zugespielt.:m

Die Spule der Infinity Q 3000 passt auch auf die Branzino
Morethan 3000.


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Zandertex,#h
> 
> danke, du hast mir den Ball zugespielt.:m
> 
> ...


 

...jetzt 'hab ich auch mal was gelernt :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Bobster;3693888[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]...jetzt 'hab ich auch mal was gelernt :q*[/COLOR]


 

Hat aber verdammt lange gedauert.:q


----------



## sysp02 (20. August 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin am überlegen mir eine neue hochwertige Rolle in der Größe 2500 zuzulegen. In der 200 Euro Klasse schwanke ich zwischen 
Shimano Biomaster oder Daiwa Caldia. Oder ist es sinnvoll nochmal 200 draufzulegen( Unterschied sehr groß?) dann gibt es wieder die Überlegung Stelle oder Certate. Könnte beide mit Neukundenrabatt für 380 Euro bekommen. Vielleicht fischt ja einer beide Modelle und kann sie vergleichen. Sie soll an eine Hardy Marksman Specialist Float in 13 Fuß fürs Posenschleppen auf Forelle. Im Moment ist ne 1000 er Aspire drauf, die hat jetzt 3 Jahre ihren Dienst getan und läuft noch. Im nachhinein hätte ich damals aber eine 2000 er genommen. Ist die Laufruhe der Stella oder Certate wesentlich größer gegenüber der Aspire?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey, 

Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob einer von euch ein Händler kennt, der vielleicht eine Shimano Fireblood 4000FA rum liegen hat?? Tips auch gerne Per PN.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## h3nn3 (2. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich tippe, da wirst du vergeblich suchen... Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du nen Händler findest, der die noch führt... Es sei denn du hast riiiiieeeesiges Glück... Bei Ebay gehen hin und wieder mal 4000er raus... Sonst aber seeeehr rar....


----------



## welsfaenger (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sysp02

fische die 2500er Aspire und eine 400 Stella FE. Vom reinen Laufverhalten ist "meine" Aspire nicht schlechter als die Stella. Die Stella hat nur deutlich mehr Dampf.
Von den Daiwas kann ich nur abraten. Die letzten Daiwas die ich in der Hand hatte (Caldia, Ballistic) waren alle so was von wackelig das ich den Preis in keinster Weise verstehen kann. Derjenige der die fischt hat sich mal zum Vergleich meine Aspire angeschaut und nur gestaunt.
Neulich im meer hat er von mir eine Sorön STX40 bekommen, und selbst die fand er besser als die Daiwas.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen.Seit ein paar Tagen zickt meine Stella 4000 FA...folgendes Problem ist aufgetreten...beim "trockenkurbeln" ist alles bestens,doch sobald ein wenig Druck auf die Schnur kommt,gibt sie Schleifgeräusche von sich...ich tippe auf das Schnurlaufröllchen,nun möchte ich das Lager wechseln,in der Expolosionsbezeichnung finde ich keine RD Nr....nur die Bezeichnung _Titanium Coated Ball Bearing Power Roller_...kommt dort eine normales A-RBLager hinein...?


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen.Seit ein paar Tagen zickt meine Stella 4000 FA...folgendes Problem ist aufgetreten...beim "trockenkurbeln" ist alles bestens,doch sobald ein wenig Druck auf die Schnur kommt,gibt sie Schleifgeräusche von sich...ich tippe auf das Schnurlaufröllchen,nun möchte ich das Lager wechseln,in der Expolosionsbezeichnung finde ich keine RD Nr....nur die Bezeichnung _Titanium Coated Ball Bearing Power Roller_...kommt dort eine normales A-RBLager hinein...?



Hallo Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem mit der selben Rolle es ist ganz sicher das Schnurlaufröllchen. Ich habe es dann für 15€ beim Fachhändler tauschen lassen das ganze hat 10min gedauert.
Allerdings ist genau das selbe Problem wieder nach einem halben Jahr aufgetaucht und ich habe es erneut machen lassen.
Ich habe mich dann einfach nach einer anderen Rolle umgeschaut und nehme nun die Stella an einer anderen Angel als Reserve mit.

Achso neue Rolle


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...interessant,mitlerweile habe ich ne Explosionsbezeichnung und die RD Nr....werde mal das Lager bestellen und umtauschen,ist nur komisch das das Problem mit neuem Lager wieder auftritt,hast Du ne Ahnung warum das so ist ?


----------



## Uwe1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Hallo Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem mit der selben Rolle es ist ganz sicher das Schnurlaufröllchen. Ich habe es dann für 15€ beim Fachhändler tauschen lassen das ganze hat 10min gedauert.
> Allerdings ist genau das selbe Problem wieder nach einem halben Jahr aufgetaucht und ich habe es erneut machen lassen.
> Ich habe mich dann einfach nach einer anderen Rolle umgeschaut und nehme nun die Stella an einer anderen Angel als Reserve mit.
> 
> Achso neue Rolle




klingt so, als wenn du deinen ferrari wegen `nem platten in der garage lässt und jetzt den lamborghini fährst... 
|supergri


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...interessant,mitlerweile habe ich ne Explosionsbezeichnung und die RD Nr....werde mal das Lager bestellen und umtauschen,ist nur komisch das das Problem mit neuem Lager wieder auftritt,hast Du ne Ahnung warum das so ist ?




Ich habe keine Ahnung warum es so schnell wieder geschehen ist vielleicht waren die Fische zu dick|rolleyes
Ich habe mit Absicht beim zweitem mal einen anderen Fachhändler aufgesucht um diesen als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.  

Uwe,

Ich hatte einfach Bock auf was neues habe die Stella 4 Jahre gefischt und fische sie auch immernoch aber halt nicht mehr so oft.Ich habe sie mit einer anderen Schnur bespult und setzte sie bei anderen Gegebenheiten ein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob einer von euch ein Händler kennt, der vielleicht eine Shimano *Fireblood 4000FA* rum liegen hat?? Tips auch gerne Per PN.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

nix mehr mit Stella 4000 SW ? #c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Jürgen, 

Doch doch die wird noch kommen, aber erst nächstes Jahr die Fireblood wollte nur zum Zanderangeln haben die Stella sollte zum Meeresangeln sein. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> 
> Doch doch die wird noch kommen, aber erst nächstes Jahr die Fireblood wollte nur zum Zanderangeln haben die Stella sollte zum Meeresangeln sein.
> 
> ...


 

Jonas,#h

da verstehe ich den Sinn nicht.|kopfkrat
Kann man mit der Stella keine Zander fangen? #c


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Jürgen, 

Doch doch natürlich kann man das. Aber ich Fische meine Rollen eingtlich immer für den zweck für was ich sie gekauft habe. 

@all danke schon mal für die Tips per PN ich werde den mal nachgehen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## spinn angler (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey,
kann mir einer sagen wozu diese "Aufkleber" sind, die bei der Stella FE mitgeliefert werden?
mfG


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um die geflochtene am Spulenkern zu fixieren, damit sie nicht "durchdreht" ?


----------



## spinn angler (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ah, okay. Danke.
Und der andere große Aufkleber ist als Schutz für den Rollenfuß vor dem Rollenhalter der Rute?
Meinst du es ist nötig den großen Kleber zu montieren?
mfG


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt sagst du was.

Ich hab eben mal die Anleitung meiner Spinnrolle rausgesucht. Natürlich ist die auf japanisch und Klebestreifen hab ich dort nicht gefunden.

Meiner ist auf jedenfall auf der Spule gelandet. Passte auch perfekt -_-

Den Stella Aufkleber kenn ich nicht. Würde aber darauf verzichten. Dann befindet sich nur eine weiter Schicht zwischen Rolle und Rute, welche die "sensitivität" stört. Und wenn man Roll einmal montiert und dann dranlässt, dann ist der Aufkleber egal. Wenn man die Rolle ständig an andere Ruten schraubt, dann wird der Aufkleber recht schnell stark leiden und schlimmstenfalls hast du Rückstände im Rollenhalter.

Ich selber würds nicht machen, hier aber erstmal noch die eine oder andere Antwort abwarten und mal schauen, was andere dazu sagen.


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Den Stella Aufkleber kenn ich nicht. Würde aber darauf verzichten. Dann befindet sich nur eine weiter Schicht zwischen Rolle und Rute, welche die "sensitivität" stört.



Ich fische einige SS2&3, CTS und Harrison teilweise mit Alps Alu Rollenhalter und habe nachdem der Schutzaufkleber durch war, diesen durch einen Streifen Tesa ersetzt damit der Rollenfuß nicht vermackt um den wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten.
Die Bisserkennung aber, wurde in keinster Weise dadurch beeinträchtigt.


----------



## biX (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"damit der Rollenfuß nicht vermackt um den wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten."

Oh Man, ich sehe Rollen und Ruten ("ich fische auch einige SS2, SS3, CTS, Harrison" ... obwohl die Harrison nehme ich zum Aalangeln ...) immer als Arbeitsgeräte und nicht als erhaltenswerte Wertanlagen an. Da muss ich wohl umdenken ...


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> "damit der Rollenfuß nicht vermackt um den wiederverkaufswert zu erhalten."
> 
> Oh Man, ich sehe Rollen immer als Arbeitsgeräte und nicht als erhaltenswerte Wertanlagen an. Da muss ich wohl umdenken ...




Wenn so ein Teil zehn Jahre hält, macht es schon was aus ob sie aussieht wie ewig hingeschmissen oder gut gepflegt. 

Das hat nichts damit zu tun "was überdenken zu müssen" bei deinem Auto machst den Ölwechsel ja auch regelmässig und nicht wie es Dir grade passt.

Und "NEIN" das ist nicht nichts anderes, sondern genau das gleiche.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich freu mich, wenn Leute ihr -gutes- Angelgerät vernünftig behandeln. Über sowas hab ich mir aber auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Und zum Wiederverkaufswert. Ich kann altes Angelgerät nicht verkaufen, zuviele Erinnerungen hängen daran.


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, wenn Leute ihr -gutes- Angelgerät vernünftig behandeln. Über sowas hab ich mir aber auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> Und zum Wiederverkaufswert. Ich kann altes Angelgerät nicht verkaufen, zuviele Erinnerungen hängen daran.



Ich könnt mir jeden Tag eine neue Stella kaufen und es würde mich nicht jucken, aber mit dem was man hat pfleglich umzugehen, das will gelernt sein. #6

Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht mehr wert zu schätzen was sie haben.


----------



## biX (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Ich könnt mir jeden Tag eine neue Stella kaufen"

Ich lach mich tot, was für Leute hier Ihren Senf dazu geben. Ey, ich gehen gleich ins "Affengehege" ...
(Wenn er weiß, was das ist nehme ich ihn noch Ernst ...)

Naja, statt meine Angelsachen übermäßig zu pflegen, gehe ich lieber damit angeln ...

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich versuch inzwischen den Mittelweg zu finden. Leichte Gebrauchsspuren lassen sich nicht immer verhindern. Grade das Küstenangeln, mit Ruten auf Steinen ablegen und Steilküste klettern, ist nicht das Geräte freundlichste 

Aber ansonsten hab ich Ruten seit teilweise 10 Jahren im Gebrauch, ohne das dort nennenswerte Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden sind.


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> "Ich könnt mir jeden Tag eine neue Stella kaufen"
> 
> Ich lach mich tot, was für Leute hier Ihren Senf dazu geben.



Da brauchst Du Dich nicht tot lachen.... es ist so auch wenn es für Dich unvorstellbar ist, so manch einer hat in der Schule ganz gut aufgepasst und wird heut dafür ganz gut entlohnt, das ist Fakt und auch duch Dummgesülze, Sarkasmus oder Quaksalberei nicht zu ändern.

Auch wenn es Dir schwer jetzt schwer fällt es zu verstehen, es gibt neben schwarz und weiss auch andere Farben !

@ Allrounder

Das Stimmt da wo der Ehering schrabbelt ist unvermeidbar oder Kratzer an der Unterseite vom ablegen aber alles einfach in die Steinepackungen zu schmeissen wäre zu schade drum. :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von in die Steinpackung schmeissen kann keine Rede sein.
Aber leg mal die Rute an der Ostseeküste bei Windstärke 4+ ab, ohne das die Rolle mit Sand in Kontakt kommt. Da passiert trotz größter Vorsicht leider immer mal etwas.

Und ein Rod Pod wollte ich da nicht mitschleppen


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das stimmt und ist somit auch unvermeidbar.


----------



## biX (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> .... es ist so auch wenn es für Dich unvorstellbar ist, so manch einer hat in der Schule ganz gut aufgepasst und wird heut dafür ganz gut entlohnt, das ist Fakt und auch duch Dummgesülze, Sarkasmus oder Quaksalberei nicht zu ändern.



Der Typ ist so lustig. 
Na dann pfleg´mal Deine Angelsachen weiter. ... "Wiederverkaufswert" bei Angelsachen, "Tesa" zum Schutz vor Kratzer ... ich lach mich so schlapp ...


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Der Typ ist so lustig.
> Na dann pfleg´mal Deine Angelsachen weiter. ... "Wiederverkaufswert" bei Angelsachen, "Tesa" zum Schutz vor Kratzer ... ich lach mich so schlapp ...



Hast Du Dir das jetzt selbst ausgedacht oder hat Dir dabei wer geholfen, das ist doch alle nur Bla Bla und führt zu nichts.

Kontex war, die Kleber bei der Stella habe ich auf den Fuß geklebt um den den unnötig zu vermacken. (Shimano sieht das wohl auch so, sonst lägen die nicht dabei)

Du hast behauptest das würde Einschränkungen in der Bisserkennung, Köderkontakt etc. bringen.

Fische das aber an div.Ruten wie auch andere Rollen und konnte keinen Unterschied festellen. 

Du mukierst Dich über Werterhalt welchen ich als Hauptargument angeführt habe diese Kleber überhaupt zu verwenden.

Und jetzt.... 

... redest Du dich um Kopf und Kragen.

Lächerlich !


----------



## biX (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Du hast behauptet das würde Einschränkungen in der Bisserkennung, Köderkontakt etc. bringen."

Äh, wo?


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> "Du hast behauptet das würde Einschränkungen in der Bisserkennung, Köderkontakt etc. bringen."
> 
> Äh, wo?



Entschuldige war ein Fehler meinerseits, dennoch führt das zu nichts.

Mag Dich da mal an ein Thema von vor genau 2 Jahren errinnern und schau dir heute mal an wie die meisten LRS beringt werden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3039967#post3039967


----------



## derporto (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du Dich nicht tot lachen.... es ist so auch wenn es für Dich unvorstellbar ist, so manch einer hat in der Schule ganz gut aufgepasst und wird heut dafür ganz gut entlohnt, das ist Fakt und auch duch Dummgesülze, Sarkasmus oder Quaksalberei nicht zu ändern.
> 
> Auch wenn es Dir schwer jetzt schwer fällt es zu verstehen, es gibt neben schwarz und weiss auch andere Farben !
> 
> ...


 
sicherlich ist es wunderbar, dass es metallbaumeister gibt, die 500 und mehr € am tag (kontinuierlich und nach Abzug aller Kosten) machen. das sagt mir, dass es unserer wirtschaft beileibe nicht so schlecht geht, wie es das krisengerede (das, am rande, die "krise" nur potenziert), uns glauben lassen will, was ich als vertriebler von industriellen sicherheitsprodukten auch genauso sehe und die wirklichkeit gut abbildet.

beschweren darfst du dich an dieser stelle jedoch über gegenwind nicht, denn aussagen wie "ich könnte mir jeden tag eine neue stella kaufen wenn ich will" (sinngemäß), schreien leider geradezu danach.

unabhängig davon freue ich mich genauso wie du über gutes gerät, das pfleglich behandelt ein anglerleben lang hält und wünsche dir zu jeder zeit gut fisch.


----------



## weserwaller (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und hier ging es niemals um meine Verdienstsituation o.Ä. sondern ausschließlich darum dass, hochwertige Rollen in Alurollenhaltern wie z.B. Alps nich direkt Metall auf Metall liegen müssen. 

Genau so wenig ging es darum das man sein Angelgerödel wie rohe Eier behandeln muss, sondern ausschließlich darum, dass diese Klebestreifen dafür da sind den Rollenfuß von Beschädigung zu schützen.

Unabhängig davon kannst Du es mir glauben oder nicht, das bei einem gut funktionierenden Unternehmen sogar noch mehr drin ist aber das steht hier nicht zu Debatte.

Es ging hier nur um den Kleber und den Werterhalt bei Wiederverkauf der in guten Pflegzstand mal locker 20% ausmachen kann.

Das Beispiel mit jeden Tag eine Stella stand nur symbolisch für die diskreditierende Aussage, Angelgerät sei Arbeitsgerät.

Weil meiner Empfindung nach hier die Wertschätzung einfach völlig missachtet wurde und unnabhängig davon ob 1 oder 10€ jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss wie er mit seinen Sachen umzugehen hat.


----------



## spinn angler (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

 interessante Diskussion, die ich da losgetreten habe...
Meine neue Stella schleift und ich werde sie zurückschicken.
Ich hoffe, dass die nächste den berühmten smoothen Lauf hat.
Grüße


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@bix:

Niemand schreibt dir vor wie du mit deinen Sachen umgehen sollst. Von mir aus wirfst du deine Rollen vom 41gsten Stock oder fährst mit dem Auto drüber.
Dies gibt dir jedoch nicht das Recht Leute schwach anzureden, welche auf ihre Sachen gut aufpassen!

@Weserwaller: Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Spinn Angler,

Viel Glück bei der nächsten. Scheint ja bei Shimano immer häufiger vorzukommen, das auch die Aushängeschilder mit Macken ausgeliefert werden.

Meiner Meinung nach unmöglich.

Bestätigt mich darin, das ich Shimano Rollen inzwischen komplett meide.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So gehts mir mit Rollen von Daiwa.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit welchen Modellen?

Sind Exist, Morethan Branzino oder Certate davon betroffen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bis dato nur die 3000er Certate mit dem running gag der sich Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager nennt. Wenn ich dieses Jahr (sofern denn Gott und Daiwa will) das Kugellager bekomme, kommt der Müll bei eBay rein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Ich find es schön, bin ich doch komplett konträrer Meinung.
Mir kommt eine Stella nicht unter die Rute, denn ich finde sie nicht gut genug.

Bei Daiwa vs Shimano scheinen die Fronten wohl teilweise wie HSV vs St. Pauli oder Opel vs VW zu sein.

Jedem das sein


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Stella und TwinPower FA/PG haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Von den 3000er Certate habe ich bei allen dreien das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen geschrottet (gekracht wie eine Kaffeemühle) und auf selbiges Kugellager darf ich jetzt noch warten. Hoffentlich nicht so lange wie auf den Schnurfangbügel meiner Regal BRi; da hab ich neun Wochen gewartet.
Mir wurde von meinem Tackledealer angeboten die Certate zurückzugeben und gegen (relativ) geringen Aufpreis auf die Branzino zu upgraden, aber nein Danke. Wenn die Certate wieder komplett ist, kommt sie bei eBay rein und dann eine TwinPower SW 4000 PG an die Rute.

Mit welchen Rollen von Shimano hattest Du Probleme?


----------



## Huchenfreak (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Meine Stella und TwinPower FA/PG haben mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Von den 3000er Certate habe ich bei allen dreien das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen geschrottet (gekracht wie eine Kaffeemühle) und auf selbiges Kugellager darf ich jetzt noch warten. Hoffentlich nicht so lange wie auf den Schnurfangbügel meiner Regal BRi; da hab ich neun Wochen gewartet.
> Mir wurde von meinem Tackledealer angeboten die Certate zurückzugeben und gegen (relativ) geringen Aufpreis auf die Branzino zu upgraden, aber nein Danke. Wenn die Certate wieder komplett ist, kommt sie bei eBay rein und dann eine TwinPower SW 4000 PG an die Rute.
> 
> Mit welchen Rollen von Shimano hattest Du Probleme?



@Christian: Deine Einschätzung kann ich zu 100% bestätigen. Habe mehrere Twin Power PG ( altes Modell 2008) und Stella FA im Einsatz. Diese verrichten seit Jahren absolut perfekt ihren Dienst. Eine Daiwa Infinity Q habe ich nach einem halben Jahr geschrottet obwohl ich sie behandelt habe wie ein rohes Ei. Bei der INfinity hat sich einfach der ganze Bügel mit allen Einzelteilen ins hohe Gras verabschiedet..
Für mich sind die alten PGs sowieso bis auf die das Gehäuse mit der alten Stella SW/PG identisch. Die sind unkaputtbar.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Der Typ ist so lustig.
> Na dann pfleg´mal Deine Angelsachen weiter. ... "Wiederverkaufswert" bei Angelsachen, "Tesa" zum Schutz vor Kratzer ... ich lach mich so schlapp ...


 
Ach ja... und eine 10 (?) Jahre alte Stella FA bringt gebraucht mal eben so bei Ebay regelmäßig um 400€ ein :m Seltend sind auch mal neue drin und die gehen dann vom Preis auch über 500 Euros |rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die TwinPower PG ist auch nichts anderes als eine Stella; auf die PG passt die Spule der Stella FA und SW. Meine 4000/5000er PG (ebenfalls '08er Modell) habe ich seit 2008 regelmäßig am Turbinenauslass im Einsatz und bis auf ein paar Tropfen Öl in die Wartungsöffnung bekommt die keine Pflege.
Das einzige was sich jetzt langsam verabschiedet, ist der Gummi am Kurbelknauf, aber nach sechs Mal Italien, zweimal Bodden, ~3000 Stunden am Turbinenauslass, ~200 Stunden Salzwassereinsatz, einigen Vollbädern und Stürzen darf der ruhig kaputt gehen.
etlichen Vollbädern


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fisch Big Baitrunner, Schnurverlegung und Lauf ist wesentlich schlechter als bei den Daiwas. Dann hab ich mir vor einem Jahr eine Rarenium gekauft. Nach wenigen malen Küstenblinkern verschlechterte sich der Lauf extrem. Das konnte man von Angeltag zu Angeltag merken. 

Die nehm ich nur noch zum Spiro Angeln am FoPu. Einen leichten Spiro durch das Mittelwasser zu ziehen scheint das Getriebe grade verkraften zu können.

Stella hatte ich überlegt zu kaufen. Aber nachdem sich die Berichte über Ärger damit häufen und ich dann mal dran gekurbelt hatte, war die Entscheidung recht schnell klar.

Ich bleib bei der besten Rolle auf diesem Planeten. Daiwa Exist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du vergleichst eine Daiwa Exist mit einer Shimano Rarenium? Und welche Berichte mit Ärgern? Abgesehen davon halte ich es für extrem übertrieben zu sagen das die Rarenium gerade noch dazu taugt um einen leichten Spiro einzuholen. Bitte objektiv bleiben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast auch eine Regal ins Spiel gebrach. Ich vergleich eine Exist nicht mit einer Rarenium. Aber auch für eine Rarenium ist es nicht zuviel verlangt, das sich die Bremse bei Regen ausdehnt und sich von alleine immer fester stellt und der Lauf ist einfach schlecht.

Ich weiss nicht, mit welcher Shimano ich eine Exist vergleichen sollte.

Und Probleme mit Stellas liesst man in diesem Forum immer wieder. Wenn ich in weitere Foren schaue dann tauchen solche Threadnamen ala "Stella XYZ macht ärger" immer wieder auf.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du hast auch eine Regal ins Spiel gebrach. Ich vergleich eine Exist nicht mit einer Rarenium. Aber auch für eine Rarenium ist es nicht zuviel verlangt, das sich die Bremse bei Regen ausdehnt und sich von alleine immer fester stellt und der Lauf ist einfach schlecht.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, mit welcher Shimano ich eine Exist vergleichen sollte.
> 
> Und Probleme mit Stellas liesst man in diesem Forum immer wieder. Wenn ich in weitere Foren schaue dann tauchen solche Threadnamen ala "Stella XYZ macht ärger" immer wieder auf.


 
Hey also ich sehe das so das auch mal eine 500€ rolle kaputt gehen darf ich habe mit meiner Stella FE noch keine Probleme auch mit meinen andern alten Shimanos  Twin Power FA/SW Technium FA Aspire FA und andere habe ich noch NIE probleme gehabt. Das letzte was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe das jemand probleme hatte war mit ner Stella FA aber das ist aber auch wieder behoben, wie ich aus erster hand weiss. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....oh ja....sie läuft wieder einwandfrei,nachdem fünf neue Lager drin sind....|supergri
Die Stella FA ist und bleibt für mich eine der besten Rollen,die es gibt...da verzeihe ich auch mal ein paar kaputte Lager,nach so vielen Jahren am Wasser....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. September 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwo ist es ja auch nicht ganz fair eine 3000er Certate mit einer '08er TwinPower 4000/5000 PG zu vergleichen; da sind immerhin 120g Gewichtsunterschied vorhanden (wobei die 4000er Shimano der Schnurfassung einer 3000er Certate entspricht und sich zwischen 4000er und 5000er PG nur die Spule unterscheidet). Dazu kommt noch das ich ausschließlich am Turbinenauslass bei starker Strömung angle und drille.
Da wurden im Laufe der Jahre schon RedArc (wen wunderts?), TwinPower F/FA, Sargus, Cabo und 360er Slammer kaputtgefischt/gedrillt. Die einzige Rolle die das (und noch einiges mehr) seit Jahren problemlos mitmacht, ist die TwinPower PG. Die Stella FA fische ich dort nicht, weil sie mir zu schade ist; die würde es wahrscheinlich auch aushalten, aber ich wills nicht ausprobieren, weil die schon ihre Fische gefangen hat.

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber auch dazu sagen, dass ein sehr guter Freund von mir ebenfalls eine 3000er Certate fischt und die nur im Stau bzw. Stillwasser mit max 30g Jigs und 16cm Kopytos (ab und zu mal Weitwurfblinker) belastet und selbst bei der vergleichsweise geringen Belastung kracht das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen. Und *sowas* darf bei einer Rolle in dem Preissegment nicht vorkommen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, nun ist die Daiwa New Exist auch bei Daiwa.de zu bestaunen.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Der Preis ist schon einmal eine Ansage. Immerhin doppelt so teuer wie das beste Modell des Hauptkonkurrenten.
2x Mag Seal, Air Rotor und 230 Gramm bei einer 3000er Rolle finde ich geil.

Allerdings sieht sie aus wie eine Caldia und sie hat nur ein Digigear II Getriebe und kein Hyper Digigear. Wie die alten Exist und Branzino.

Preis ist mit UVP 1250 für die 3000er natürlich heftig!

Ich werd mal versuchen eine in die Finger zu bekommen. Was sicherlich schwer wird. Aber bisher bin ich etwas enttäuscht!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...der Preis ist mal ne Ansage ..... |uhoh:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Preissteigerungen sind heftig.
Basiair von 799 auf 949.
Die Saltigas auf bis zu 1499 Euro, für die 7000er Dogfight Version.
Bei den Ruten nicht besser. Power Game AGS auf über 1300 Euro. Die neue Shadshaker kostet gleich ebenfalls über 1300 Euro...

Und dann hab ich noch was für die Shimano Fraktion zum schmunzeln.

Bei einer von meinen Exist Rollen ist etwas Spiel im Rollenbügel auf der vom Schnurlaufröllchen gegenüberliegenden Seite. Führt dazu das es beim Schnurbügel umklappen hin und wieder mal "klickt". Klasse.

Darf ich morgen mal in Gröbenzell anrufen und damit es sich auch richtig lohnt können die mit auch gleich eine neue Morethan Rute zukommen lassen. Eine von denen hat nämlich minimalen Spiel innerhalb der Blankmatten!

Ich muss ja sagen, das ich die Exist und Morethans nach wie vor als das Beste ansehe. Aber sowas darf nicht passieren. Und schon garnicht in der Preisklasse. Wenn das nicht zur vollsten zufriedenheit meinerseits gelöst wird, dann angel ich in der post-Exist Zeit wieder mit Exceller Rollen...dann brauch ich mich wenigstens nicht aufregen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...der Preis ist mal ne Ansage ..... |uhoh:




Moin, und demnächst kommt die vergoldete Rolle mit eingefassten Edelsteinen :c

Jetzt mal im ernst : hat das noch mit Angeln zu tun oder ist das schon Status-Denken???

Ich mein, Jedem das Seine - aber man kann Rollen auch Kaputt-entwickeln.

Immer leichtläufiger, immer weniger Gewicht - das sind doch Gebrauchsobjekte, die verschleissen .

Mein handwerkliches Kleinhirn sagt mir, je weniger und je leichter, desto weniger robust und schliesslich kaputt :c

Aber für die Vitrine sicher schön :m

Rheinspezie


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Rheinspezie, ich frage mich auch, ob immer weniger Gewicht letztlich besser wird.

Bei der Wahl zwischen New Exist (wie wohl die nächste Exist heisst, New New Exist? ) und Certate würde ich fast zur Certate tendieren. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich meine Meinung ändern würde, wenn ich mal eine neue Exist in der Hand halten würde.

Statusdenken kannst dir mit der neuen Exist abschminken. Aus mehr als 5m Entfernung erkennt nur der Tacklefetischist den Unterschied zwischen 250 Euro Caldia und 1250 Euro Exist.


----------



## inselkandidat (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mal ne Frage an die Rollen-freaks hier: Hab eine wie neu laufende twinpower 2500 fa...leider setzt die Rücklaufsperre seit einiger Zeit sporadisch aus, gibts das Lager noch als Ersatzteil?

ach ja, Alle Reinigungs- und Reperaturversuche blieben leider ohne Erfolg:cWahrscheinlich sind die Walzen einfach verschlissen?


----------



## biX (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast Du die Rolle vielleicht geölt statt zu fetten?


----------



## inselkandidat (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe die  Walzen gereinigt und leicht geölt....danach immernoch Aussetzer
dann nochmal zerlegt und die Walzen komplett entfettet und trocken zusammengebaut....ohne Verbesserung.
ich denke, da die Rolle schon einige km auf der Uhr hat, sind die Walzen aus dem Rücklaufsperrenlager einfach abgenutzt....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

TwinPower FA haben eine "Wartungsschraube" und da kommt Öl rein. Ich habe insg. drei Stück davon seit Jahren im Einsatz, wobei jede ausnahmslos geölt wurde. Es ist also egal ob Öl oder Fett.


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mich würde mal interessieren was die Rollen-Experten von der neuen Shimano Vanquish 4000 F halten.
Diese Rolle ist ja ein wahres Leichtgewicht. Sie sollte eigentlich solide sein, da sie (fast) baugleich zur Stella ist. Welche Ruten lassen sich mit ihr fischen ohne dabei kopflastig zu werden?
Sollte man speziell für diese Rolle eine Rute aufbauen zu lassen, um dem Problem der Kopflastigkeit aus dem Wege zu gehen - oder bin ich da schon  zu paranoid? 
Ich hoffe, dass meine Fragen nicht zu füh sind, da die Rolle noch recht neu ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

240g für eine 4000er Shimano und robust ist ein Widerspruch in sich (zumindest für meine Definition von "Robust"). Robust ist für mich wenn ich damit ein Jahr am Turbinenauslass fischen kann ohne Probleme zu haben.
"Rollenfußgreifer" können eine Spinnrute nicht durch das Gewicht einer Rolle ausgleichen; da hilft nur ein Ausgleichsgewicht hinten oder am Vorgriff halten und da dann ausbalancieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kopflastigkeit wird generell überschätzt. Für welche Angelart willst du die denn einsetzen?

Die Vanquish ist nen JDM Modell. Also wird es schonmal nicht so schlecht sein. Finde nur nichts über das Getriebe. Ob gegossen oder gefräst.

Ich finde die Sustain nicht schlecht. Auch wenn es keine JP Rolle ist. Aber 250 Euro, Salzwasserfest und USDM/AUSDM sowie X-Ship und weitere Oberklasse Rollenfeatures sind schön. Könnte nen gutes Arbeitstier zum Küstenblinkern von Shimano sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> 240g für eine 4000er Shimano und robust ist ein Widerspruch in sich (zumindest für meine Definition von "Robust"). Robust ist für mich wenn ich damit ein Jahr am Turbinenauslass fischen kann ohne Probleme zu haben.
> "Rollenfußgreifer" können eine Spinnrute nicht durch das Gewicht einer Rolle ausgleichen; da hilft nur ein Ausgleichsgewicht hinten oder am Vorgriff halten und da dann ausbalancieren.



Und damit runiniert man sich dann das Rutengewicht. Da müsste ich an meine JP Ruten @ 3,4m mit 230 Gram Rolle inklusive kurzem Griff wohl 100g Kontergewicht dranhängen...

Und dein Einwand bzgl. "Robust" teile ich.
Für die Küste würd ich von den Shimanos mal locker 4000er fischen und da wiegt ne Stella dann auch 270g und eine Vanquish 240g und eine Sustain 280g.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> *240g für eine 4000er Shimano und robust ist ein Widerspruch in sich (zumindest für meine Definition von "Robust"). *
> 
> 
> Meine Stella 4000er SW wiegt gut 350 Gramm. Darunter von
> robust zu reden ist wohl fehl am Platz. :m


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde die Rollen zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander mit den entsprechenden Ködern einsetzen wollen.
Gummifische, Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner kommen bei mir ans Band.


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach ja, fischen würde ich die Rolle an einer 2,70 m Rute. Der Begriff robust ist ja wirklich relativ, oder? Zum Jerken würde ich das Teil nun wirklich nicht missbrauchen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ist dein Rutenbudget?
Langt es für die hier?

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Damit solltest du mit den 240 Gramm keine allzu große Kopflastigkeit haben.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> christian36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *240g für eine 4000er Shimano und robust ist ein Widerspruch in sich (zumindest für meine Definition von "Robust"). *
> ...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey,

Die Vanquish ist klasse. Habe sie mir letzten montag gekauft und dann mittwoch getestet und konnte sie gleich mit nen 72er Hecht unter beweiss gestellt. Bisslang konnte ich keine schlechten sagen zur Vanquish sagen. Ich habe sie bislang an ner Shimano Aspius 2,70m geficht. Die Kopflastigkeit hält sich in grenzen, da ich in der Aspius ca.80g hinten im griff habe, die eingtlich für meine Stella sind. Heute ist die Rute angekommen die ich für die Vanquish gekauft habe. Mal sehen wie sich die Vanquish mit der Gamakatsu Anessa 90H verhält. Aber mich stört die Kopflasstigkeit stört mich nicht wirklich. Ich habe das bei der Aspius und der stella mal getestet und konnte kein wirklich ausschlag gebende auswirkung feststellen, aber das muss jeder sehen wie er möchte.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Rutenbudget liegt bei 450 Euro. Ich würde mir dann eine Rute aufbauen lassen. Ich möchte aber an der Combo lange Freude haben, daher Frage ich vorher nach, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht sich so ein Fliegengewicht zu holen. Ich gestehe, dass ich Rollenfußgreifer bin. Außerdem kommen auch schon mal 18 cm Gummis ans Band, die gejiggt werden. Das müsste die Rolle doch verkraften. Shimano schreibt, dass das Material zwar leicht ist, aber dennoch verwindungsteif bleibt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte keine Lust darauf, mit leichte Ruten und Rollen zu kaufen und dann schon bei kurzem Ruten 80g hinten dran zu hängen.

Dann kann man auch gleich billiger, schwerer und robuster kaufen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Shadshaker II ist sicherlich die aktuell geilste Rute zum Gufi angeln. Nur sind UVP 1319 Euro...naja...irgendwie ganz schön viel.

Bin auch Rollenfussgreifer und mich hat die Kopflastigkeit noch nie gestört.

Hast du keine Läden in deiner nähe die Ruten für deine angelei haben. Da könntest dann mal ne Rolle dran schrauben und mal schauen, wie sie so in der Hand liegt. Muss ja nicht die Vanquish sein, eine andere gleich schwere Rolle tuts ja auch.


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich werde mir die Sachen mindestens 2 mal anschauen bevor ich so viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgebe. Wenn ich nun beim Aufbau der Rute nicht gleich 3-steg Ringe verwende und den Griff gut positioniere, dürfte eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Was ist denn sinnvoller? Erst eine Rute nach seinem Geschmack aufbauen lassen und dann eine passende Rolle dazu suchen, oder gleich mit der Rolle zum Rutenbauer zu fahren und die Combo angleichen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Letzteres.


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall schon ein wenig schlauer!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was machen die Leute eigentlich mit den Selbstgebauten, wenn die Rolle mal kaputt geht und es inzwischen nurnoch neuere Versionen mit anderem Gewicht gibt?

Ist da kein Risiko bei, sich so einzuschränken bzw. die Rute genau auf eine Rolle oder XYZ Gramm gewicht "eingestellt" zu haben?


----------



## Pxkxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist echt eine gute Frage. Andersherum ist eine Rute vom Händler doch auch nicht genau auf die jeweilige Rolle "eingestellt". Ich meine das keinesfalls abwertend. Ich denke sowieso, dass wir hier alle auf hohem Niveau klagen .


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, nur dann könnte man auch gleich den einfachen Weg nehmen :>

Aber muss jeder selber wissen. Wenn ich viel mit Gufi angeln würde, dann würd ich auf die Shadshaker II sparen...


----------



## Pxkxx (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Shadshaker II sitzt bei mir nicht drin. Dafür reicht mein Budget bei langem nicht. Für den Preis würde ich mir (über die Jahre oder Jahrzehnte) 3 Ruten aufbauen lassen, aber dann hätte man ja wieder das Rollenproblem |muahah:.
Man müsste die mal im Verlgeich zu den CTS, Harrison und co. fischen. Wäre mal interessant zu sehen was die Experten darüber schreiben würden. Der Thread hätte  allerdings gewisses Konfliktpotential . Genug OFF-Topic...


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die müssten dann aber auch mit Verbundenen Augen losziehen. So ganz unvoreingenommen bestimmten Marken gegenüber ist irgendwann Niemand mehr. Grade die Leute die viel Geld für solch Angelzeugs ausgeben haben oftmals ihre eigenen, irrationalen Meinungen.

Handmade vs. "normaler Stock" haben wir grade ausgiebig im Meerforellen Bereich durchdiskutiert.

Kurzfassung: Jeder so wie er mag und es ihm am besten passt, sowie auf seine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist 

Zur Shadshaker, die würd ich mir auch bei weitem nicht ausm Ärmel schütteln. Aber wenn ich mein Hauptaugenmerk auf dem GuFi angeln hätte, dann wäre da mit genug Spar Anlaufzeit evtl. mal son Ding drin. Wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes Eintritt -_-


----------



## serge7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um nochmal wieder zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema zu kommen...Da hier ja einige Techniker mit an board sind von mir mal eine Frage zur Stella FB:

Wie liegt sie im Vergleich zu anderen Stellas? Technik und Robustheit? Stärken und Schwächen?


----------



## Tisie (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



christian36 schrieb:


> "Rollenfußgreifer" können eine Spinnrute nicht durch das Gewicht einer Rolle ausgleichen; da hilft nur ein Ausgleichsgewicht hinten oder am Vorgriff halten und da dann ausbalancieren.



das ist genau der Punkt!

Und wenn man 80g in den Griff einer Spinnrute in kleiner-mittlerer WG-Klasse packen muß, ist das entweder ein sehr schlecht ausbalancierter Blank oder ein mieser Aufbau!

Hochwertige Blanks wie z.B. die SS3 sind an sich schon sehr gut ausbalanciert und brauchen bei passendem Aufbau (stimmiges Griffkonzept und moderne NGC-/KR-Beringung) kaum Ausgleichsgewicht.

Als "Rollenfußgreifer" muß man den Aufbau der Rute nicht genau auf die Rolle abstimmen, s.o. ... meine Aufbauten habe ich im Bereich des vorderen Rollenschuhs des Rollenhalters ausbalanciert und ich kann die Ruten problemlos mit leichteren und schwereren Rollen fischen.

Back to Topic: Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich der Vanquish zu anderen Rollen wie Stella/Aspire/Fireblood/Twinpower?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

... und Mattes, doch noch anders überlegt mit der Uckermark? :q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Matthias, 

welche Stella und Twinpower meinst du?? 

Ich fische ne 3000Stella FE ne Twinpower 4000FA und SW sowie ne 1000 Aspire man merkt schon nen unterschied zwischen den Rollen. Die 3000FE läuft ein klein bisschen besser. Aber sonst kaum ein unterschied, vllt hat die 3000FE ein klein bisschen mehr power. Sonst ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Heute habe ich die Vanquish mit der Gamakatsu Anessa 90H gefischt. Die Rute und Rolle ist fast in Balance knapp 10cm vor der Mitte des Rollenhalter. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Tisie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jonas,

Stella FE passt schon  ... ich meinte nicht den Vergleich der Rollen untereinander, sondern wo sich die Vanquish vom Laufverhalten her im Vergleich zu den anderen Rollen einordnet. Vor allem der Vergleich zur Stella FE ist interessant, da die beiden technisch am dichtesten "verwandt" sind. Im Vergleich zu Aspire und Fireblood läuft die Stella FE nochmal deutlich besser ... ist das bei der Vanquish auch so?

@Veikko: Nee, hat sich terminlich halt überschnitten ... fangt Ihr mal Eure kleinen Barsche, ich zeige Dir nach dem WE dann Fotos von richtigen Fischen :m

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Veikko: Nee, hat sich terminlich halt überschnitten ... fangt Ihr mal Eure kleinen Barsche, ich zeige Dir nach dem WE dann Fotos von richtigen Fischen :m
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
Na, da musst Du Dich bei den Barschen aber noch um einiges strecken ...
Ich mach Fotos |bigeyes


----------



## Tisie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Na, da musst Du Dich bei den Barschen aber noch um einiges strecken ...
> Ich mach Fotos |bigeyes



Solange Du keinen 45er vorlegen kannst, liege ich auch barschmäßig immernoch vorne  ... und jetzt hör auf hier den Thread zuzuspammen! :q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Mattihas, 

Ich finde die Stella FE läuft ein bisschen besser. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich gehöre zwar auch zu den Stella, Exist und Saltiga Fans und fische selbige Rollen auch, aber mit den aktuellen Preisen dreht Daiwa in Deutschland jetzt völlig ab.
Solche Preissteigerungen sind der Wahnsinn und Preise von 1.200 - 1.500.-- € für die Saltiga und Exist sind nur noch hirnrissig. Da schaut man wieder über den großen Teich und umgeht die hiesigen Händler oder kauft nur noch Shimano.
Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Kotzi (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

UVP wohlgemerkt, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass es auf dem Preisniveau bleiben wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre zwar auch zu den Stella, Exist und Saltiga Fans und fische selbige Rollen auch, aber mit den aktuellen Preisen *dreht Daiwa in Deutschland jetzt völlig ab.*
> Oder wie seht ihr das?


 

So gut Daiwa in meinen Augen auch ist, aber die Preismaschine ist seit Jahren bescheuert.#q#q#q

Ich fische seit mehreren Jahren eine Branzino Morethan 3000.
Daiwa ruft für eine E-Spule satte 200€ auf. Auf die Branzino passt aber auch die Spule der Infinity Q3000. Mag sein, dass 
die Bremsleistung etwas hinterher hinkt, aber das hat mir bisher noch keinen kapitalen Fisch gekostet.


----------



## Herr P (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin eigentlich immer ein Daiwa Freund gewesen . Aber seit ich mehrmal Aerger hatte ... mit der Zaion und der Brazzi ist es Geschichte . 

Stella SFe 4000 und Stella 4000 SW ... Das sind meine Waffen 


Tip fuer alle :

E Spulen auf Anfrage bei Baitcastproshop verdammt guenstig :m


----------



## shxrvxn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Diskussion ''Wer ist besser'' ist aus meiner Sicht sinnlos. Es handelt sich wohl eher um einen seit Jahren andauernden Glaubenskrieg.
Ich benutze seit Jahren diverse Stellas ( F, FA, FE, SW). Ebenso fast alle meine Freunde.
Mit allerhöchster Zufriedenheit. Warum sollte ich mir ne Daiwa kaufen?

Im Übrigen: Auf dem japanischen Markt bewegen sich die hier genannten Modelle auf sehr ähnlichem Niveau.
Die von Daiwa in Europa betriebene Preispolitik erscheint also auf den ersten Blick mehr als fragwürdig.
Es sei denn, die von Shimano produzierten Exportmodelle sind im Verhältnis zu den JDM Produkten abgespeckt, wohingegen sich im Fall von Daiwa JDM und Export nicht unterscheiden. Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, dann erklären sich die Utopia Preise von Daiwa (ua) mit dem zZ schwachen Euro (im Verhältnis zum Yen). Dass Daiwa zuletzt grundsätzlich dazu neigt, den Preisrahmen maximal nach oben auszuschöpfen, ist nicht nur mein Eindruck. UU als Folge einer konkreten Verkaufspolitik. Nicht auf Masse ausgelegt (im sog. High End Segment), sondern auf Exklusivität. Mit (natürlich) deutlich höheren Gewinnspannen. Perfekt zugeschnitten auf jene Petri Jünger, denen es um Lifestyle geht und die jeden Preis zu zahlen bereit sind, wenn ihr (eigentlich) zum Fischen bestimmtes Equipment das Gefühl von ''Wiesmann Roadster'' vermittelt. 

Anm.: Es lohnt sich, bei Alan Hawk den Vergleich Stella SW - Saltiga zu studieren. Nett sind auch die Testberichte von Tackletour, zB zur Stella FE.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit von Shimao auf Daiwa umgesattelt und bin mit den Daiwa Rollen sehr zu frieden.
Was ich aber ein Hammer finde, dass bei einer Infinty Zaion keine Ersatzspule dabei ist und ich sie für 120 Euro das Stück nach gekaufen musste. Ich finde in der Preisklasse sollte das selbstverständig sein.
Bei meiner Aspire war eine im Lieferumfang enthalten und die ist ja vom Preis her gleich angesiedelt.


----------



## Kotzi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist im oberem Preisniveau von Shimano aber auch das selbe @ marlin


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ist im oberem Preisniveau von Shimano aber auch das selbe @ marlin



Bei dem  mittleren auch schon


----------



## Kotzi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Joa selbst bei meiner JP Twinpower 2500 war keine dabei, da nehmen sich die
beiden Hersteller überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habt ihr mal an die Leute gedacht, die so handeln wie normale Angler und eine Rolle, mit einer Schnur, an eine Rute bauen und einfach angeln?
Die eine E- Spule die sie nicht brauchen automatisch mitbezahlen müssten, wenn sie von Daiwa und Shimano automatisch geliefert werden würde. Mich würde es stören.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur weil Du keine Ersatzspule benötigst, ist das nicht für alle gültig.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Punkt ist das ich sie mitkaufen müsste obwohl, sie bei mir einstauben würde. Im Moment muss ich das zum Glück nicht bezahlen und hoffe das das so bleibt.
Wer ne E-Spule braucht soll sie zahlen.

Ich brauche an meinem Auto ne Anhängerkupplung, Du vieleicht nicht und würdest Dich sicher nicht freuen wenn jedes Auto ab sofort eine hat und auffen Schlag 1200 Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auch ich brauch 'n Bauernhaken am Auto; abgesehen davon hinken Autovergleiche. Erst recht "wenn jedes Auto ab sofort" solche hat und nur noch mit der zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Christian 36
Lass uns weiterschreiben wenn Du wieder nüchtern bist.


----------



## CarpeDiem (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

da ich in bald viel am Rhein fischen werde muss ne neue, möglichst hochwertige Rolle her. Dachte da an ne 4000er Shimano oder eben doch zur Abwechslung mal ne Daiwa.

Bisher bin ich eher Shimano-Fan, fische unter anderem ne 1000er Rarenium und 2500er Aspire, aber seit ich die Infinity Q Zaion neulich in der Hand hatte bin ich schwer angetan von dem Röllchen. Die 3000er sollte auch ganz gut passen für meine Zwecke.

Und da ich sie nun als Angebot beim Angelcenter-Kassel gesehen habe, überlege ich ganz arg, da einfach mal zuzuschlagen. 

Findet ihr den Preis angemessen? Oder ist das doch eher so ein TOP-Angebot, was eigentlich keines ist? #c

350 Teuros sind ja doch ne ordentliche Hausnummer.


----------



## Schneidi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich wollte nur die 4000. antwort posten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Christian 36
> Lass uns weiterschreiben wenn Du wieder nüchtern bist.


 

Sag mal,tickst Du noch richtig? |kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Christian 36
> Lass uns weiterschreiben wenn Du wieder nüchtern bist.


Nachdem ich den letzten Alkohol vor ~12 Jahren getrunken habe, denke ich das ich nüchtern genug bin.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal an die Leute gedacht, die so handeln wie normale Angler und eine Rolle, mit einer Schnur, an eine Rute bauen und einfach angeln?
> Die eine E- Spule die sie nicht brauchen automatisch mitbezahlen müssten, wenn sie von Daiwa und Shimano automatisch geliefert werden würde. Mich würde es stören.



Die Leute kaufen auch solche Rollen nicht.
Wie gesagt, bei einer Aspire war eine E-Spule dabei.
Bei 100€ Rollen werden manchmal bis 2 E-Spulen mit geliefert, siehe Ryobi Fraktion.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte den Eindruck das jemand der so wenig auf meine Argumentation eingeht, aber sich direkt auf meine Postings bezieht eigentlich nicht nüchtern sein kann. 
Nun gut, ich habe mich anscheinend geirrt und möchte niemandem hier zu Nahe treten.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das waren keine Argumente, sondern ein Autovergleich und der hat soviel mit Spinnrollen zu tun wie Bob Marley mit Gutenberg-Bibeln.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das waren keine Argumente, sondern ein Autovergleich und der hat soviel mit Spinnrollen zu tun wie Bob Marley mit Gutenberg-Bibeln.





...dieser Vergleich hat was,da Bob Marley sicher nicht auf die Erfindung von Gutenberg verzichten hätte wollen etc,dank Johannes konnte Bob seine Texte in der ganzen Welt in der ganzen Welt verbreiten,jeder konnte lesen,wie Herr Marley tickte,beide hatten was gemeinsam,sie haben die Welt verbessert.....|supergri

...aber schon interessant,was so passieren kann...wenn hier über Tackle diskutiert wird...aber indiskrete Verbalinjurien haben hier nix verloren....jemanden  bestimmte Trinkgewohnheiten zu unterstellen,obwohl man ihn nicht kennt...geht nicht...also sachlich bleiben,und sich an die Fakten und persönlichen Erfahrungen halten....


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine 8 Monate alte Exist ist beim Fachhändler und dort konnte sie zufällig der Daiwa Vertreter heute begutachten. Der Bügel lockert sich und macht ziemliche "klick" Geräusche beim Bügel umklappen. Ausserdem ist der Bügel so locker das er 2mm Spiel hat und beim leichten anticken "klickert".

Der Daiwa Mensch meinte was von wegen, das sowas bei Rollen mal passiert und er sich nicht sicher ist, das Daiwa dort etwas macht.|bigeyes :r

Mein Händler hat ihn dann daran erinnert, das es keine UVP 50 und auch keine UVP 100 Euro Rolle ist...

Dem Typen hätte ich Hausverbot gegeben. Und der kann froh sein, das ich erst ein paar Stunden später zufällig im Laden war. Den hätt ich nach so einer Aussage nämlich angepöbelt.|krach:

Bisher bin ich mit dem Daiwa Service echt zufrieden. Die wenigen Sachen die waren sind Problemlos gelöst worden. Wenn das diesmal anders läuft, dann werd ich mich an Daiwa Tokyo wenden und wenn das nicht hilft, dann persönlich in Gröbenzell vorstellig werden. #h

---

Morethan Rute ist ebenfalls auf dem Weg richtung Gröbenzell. Hab zum Glück noch ne Morethan und noch ne Exist, sonst hätt ich hier in bei der Mefo Angellei nen Problem...

---

Ich kauf den Highend kram, damit ich mich nicht ärgern muss. Wenn nun diese 800 Euro Rollen und 550 Euro Ruten kaputt gehen, dann ärgert mich das fürchterlich und ich finde es zunehmendes schwerer, solche Ausgaben vor mir selber zu rechtfertigen. Dann kann ich mir auch ne Exceller oder Stradic für 100-120 Euro kaufen und hab noch 700 Euro über. Soll Leute geben, die für soviel Geld Urlaub machen.

Zu Shimano wechseln ist auch keine Lösung. Gibt auch genug Leute die dort Ärger haben und Servicetechnisch sind die Foren auch voll von Ärger und Problemen mit Shimano.

Zur not häng ich als nächstes ne Shakesspeare oder DAM Kaffeemühle drunter...#c

Oder ich geb der Shimano Sustain mal ne Chance. Sieht von weitem auch aus wie ne Branzino Exist.

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Btw. Das beste Daiwa Zeugs was ich jemals hatte war "Made in Scotland". Ich hab da nen halbes Dutzend Ruten von und die sind alle erstklassig und es gab keine Probleme. Ok, eine ist nach 11-12 Jahren gebrochen. Aber die hatte in der Zeit auch ein paar hundert Einsätze.

Nachdem Daiwa ja mit den AGS Ringen und Ruten preistechnisch völlig abdreht, werden die "Made in UK/Scotland" Sachen wieder interessant.

Sollen die Japaner ihr Zeug selber Fischen. Die Japanisch Volkswirtschaft kann es sich ja auch erlauben, ihre Sachen im Land zu behalten und nichts zu exportieren. |supergri #q |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du Allrounder,ich les hier schon nen weilchen mit,wie wäre es denn mit ner Red Arc!




duck und wech|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|krach:

Ist nichts für mich. #t

Noch hat Daiwa ja auch nichts gesagt. Ich hoffe ja, das es alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst wird...

Ansonsten ernsthaft, die Daiwa Caldia und Shimano Sustain sind interessant. 250-300 Euro.

Und gibt auch genug Stella Angler die Ärger haben.

Man muss das ganze wahrscheinlich locker sehen. Wie die Leute die Pagani Zondas oder Ford GT's oder alte Lamborghinis gekauft haben. Da musste auch ein ADAC Wagen hinterherfahren und kaum eine Tour konnte ohne Probleme gefahren werden...


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne war auch nur nen Späßchen,jetzt aber mal ernst.

Zählt ne Biomaster 4000SW auch schon zum High-End?Wenn ja,dann folgende frage:Hab mir ne gebrauchte inner bucht geschossen und hab das Gefühl,das die Kugellager,die auf,bzw. im Gehäuse,am großen Zahnrad sitzen hin sind.Kann man da bessere rein tun und wenn woher?Die Kurbel "schraubt" man ja in das Zahnrad und da ist sehr viel spiel.

Danke euch für ne Antwort.

#hlausi


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Biomaster würd ich nichtmehr zum Highend zählen, aber dein "Problem" dürfte hier trotzdem richtig aufgehoben sein.

Nen paar Schrauber sind hier ja. Was bei Rollen natürlich von Vorteil ist, aber leider nicht mein Metier ist.

Hast du für die Rolle eine Konstruktionszeichnung, oder ist bei Shimano etwas über Ersatzteile für die Rolle zu finden?


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Konstruktionszeichnung aber nur auf japanesisch,ebenso die Ersatzteilliste.Dachte da eher an sowas wie: nimm kugellager xyz von abc,die sind besser und halten länger,halt pimpen weißt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kugellager ausbauen und damit in den nächsten Shop für Modellbauer gehen. Qualitativ hochwertig sind Kugellager von BOCA.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> |krach:
> 
> Ist nichts für mich. #t
> 
> ...




Die Caldia 3000 fischt ein Freund von mir und findet sie super.
Ich habe sie auch schon ein paar mal fischen dürfen, sie ist leichtläufig, die Bremse lässt sich fein ein stellen und macht ein robusten Eindruck. Und das ganze zu dem Preis. 
Eine Erstzspule wird auch mit geliefert.


----------



## Tisie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, eine High-End Rolle fischt wohl kaum jemand aus einer Notwendigkeit heraus und natürlich erfüllen auch günstigere Rollen ihren Zweck |rolleyes ... aber geht es darum? NEIN!

Wenn man verdammt viel Geld für eine richtig geile Rolle hinlegt, dann erwartet man einfach, daß das Teil nicht nur scharf aussieht, sondern eben auch perfekt funktioniert! Wenn man sich darauf nicht verlassen kann, läuft irgendwas schief und wenn dann noch ein blöder Kommentar vom Händler/Vertreter kommt und das Problem nicht schnellstmöglich und zur vollsten Zufriedenheit des Kunden behoben wird, würde ich da richtig Alarm machen. Für DEN Preis kann man nicht nur ein Premium-Produkt sondern auch Premium-Service erwarten und das würde ich im Zweifel mit aller Härte durchsetzen!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie

Bei einem Premium Produkt kann man einen Top Service erwarten den man ja auch mitbezahlt hat. 
Was ich nur immer wieder lese und für gefährlich halte ist die Erwartungshaltung einiger, das man in der High-Endklasse sowohl bei Rollen als auch bei Ruten besonders hochwertiges Gerät, im Sinne von Robustheit erhält. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Dies natürlich dem Leichtbau geschuldet, den der Kunde hier zurecht erwartet.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Diskussionen über Biomaster und Caldia in diesem Thread empfinde ich als Spam. Gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## Tisie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist klar, Gerrit, hatten wir uns ja schon drüber unterhalten  ... gerade bei den extrem hochmodulierten Ruten/Blanks ist das gefährlich, die sind halt ziemlich empfindlich. Bei Rollen erwarte ich aber schon, daß z.B. eine Stella länger im SW-Einsatz besteht als eine Technium, einfach weil in der Stella höherwertige Teile verbaut sind und die Rolle besser abgedichtet ist. Größere Robustheit im Sinne von Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen äußere Gewalteinwirkung ist bei den HighEnd Leichtbau-Rollen sicher nicht zu erwarten ... Zelt-Heringe würde ich eher mit 'ner Red Arc einschlagen als mit 'ner Stella (dafür taugt die aber sicher prima ).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Andreas25 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Dies natürlich dem Leichtbau geschuldet, den der Kunde hier zurecht erwartet.



Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung. Mich hält der Leichtbauwahn in den höheren Preisklassen davon ab mir so eine Rolle zu kaufen obwohl ich durchaus interessiert wäre, einfach weil Attribute wie Langlebigkeit und Haltbarkeit, für mich zumindest, genauso wichtig sind wie leichter Lauf, gute Bremse und saubere Schnurverlegung.
Mir ist eine Rolle mit der 10 - 20 Jahre auf hohem Niveau intensiv Spinnfischen kann mehr Wert als die 28 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis  von ner Biomaster auf eine Stella.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung.Mir ist eine Rolle mit der 10 - 20 Jahre auf hohem Niveau intensiv Spinnfischen kann mehr Wert als die 28 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis von ner Biomaster auf eine Stella.


 

Dann nimm doch eine Stella SW, die sind alles andere als
Leichtgewichte.:m


----------



## Tisie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Mir ist eine Rolle mit der 10 - 20 Jahre auf hohem Niveau intensiv Spinnfischen kann mehr Wert als die 28 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis  von ner Biomaster auf eine Stella.



der Reiz einer HighEnd Rolle wie der Stella liegt natürlich darin, beide Aspekte zu vereinen, d.h. ich traue der Stella durchaus zu, unter bestimmungsgemäßer (d.h. zur Rollengröße passender) Anwendung und einem Mindestmaß an Pflege/Wartung länger auf hohem Niveau durchzuhalten als 'ne Biomaster 

Äußere Gewalteinwirkung ist wie gesagt ein anderer Schuh, aber darauf lege ich mein Gerät nicht aus.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie, dein Post #4019 triffts voll und ganz!

Ich bin mit den Exists in noch keiner Situation gewesen, die ich mit einer 120 Euro Exceller nicht überstanden hätte...


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ausweichen auf die SW Modelle halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee, wenn man High-Tech und Robustheit vereinen will.

Meine letzte Rolle die ich weggegeben habe war eine Fireblood 4000 die ich 3 Jahre beim Mefofischen durchgefischt habe. Einmal Wartung im Shimano Service Center in der Zeit. Sonst nix und das bei sehr viel Salzwasser und sehr vielen Kurbelumdrehungen. Die Rolle lief dann eine Nuance rauher, sonst alles super. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mit einem Kugellagertausch dafür sorgen können das ich die Rolle wieder 3 Jahre voll fischen kann. Da ich das nicht selber machen kann lohnt sich das aber nicht und ich habe die Rolle verbimmelt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaub ich brauch mal Hilfe.

Bin am Überlegen welche Rolle ich mir als nächstes Kaufe. Ich brauche zwar keine, aber wie das dann immer so ist...

Kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Stella Modellen erklären?

Was sind das hier für welche?
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...1_1446/saltwater-fishing/10-stella-4000s.html

Die Gefallen mir optische besser als die bei uns erhältlichen.

Weiterhin. Hat Jemand eine Stella und eine neue Certate?
Wenn ja, bitte Meinung und Erfahrung der beiden Rollen im Vergleich posten.

Benötige die Rolle zum Salzwasserfischen. Werd früher oder später meine Exits doch ins Süsswasser verlagern. Stella gefiel mir garnicht. Nachdem ich nun nen Shimano Katalog habe und jeden Tag einmal reinschaue gewöhne ich mich langsam dran.

Stella, Certate, Branzino, Sustain oder Caldia wären interessante Kandidaten...


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch mal Hilfe.
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Stella Modellen erklären?
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Unsere 4000er Sw ist mit 350g dann doch zu hart.

Aber ich muss gestehen, das mir die Sustain immer mehr gefällt!
Sie hat die gleichen Spezifikationen wie die Stella. Sieht aber besser aus und wird mit Ersatzspule geliefert und ist ein ganzes Ende billiger. Allerdings ist Stella "made in JP" und die Sustain "made in irgendwo anders".

Achja. Nachdem Shimano die Twinpower versaut (Zinkgetriebe) hat, ist die nun auch nichtmehr im neuen Katalog.


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Allrounder27;3744408[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Unsere 4000er Sw ist mit 350g dann doch zu hart.*[/COLOR]
> 
> Aber ich muss gestehen, das mir die Sustain immer mehr gefällt!
> Sie hat die gleichen Spezifikationen wie die Stella. Sieht aber besser aus und wird mit Ersatzspule geliefert und ist ein ganzes Ende billiger. Allerdings ist Stella "made in JP" und die Sustain "made in irgendwo anders".
> ...


 

Was hast du denn mit der Rolle vor? Salzwasserangeln ist ja nun doch recht allgemein.:m
Ich habe mit der 4000 SW keine Probleme, wobei ich für Mefo
auch leichteres Gerät (Branzino) nehme.
Die SW ist bei mir für Wolfsbarsch und Lachs (Skjern) gedacht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für Mefo und Dorsch beim Watangeln. Evtl. Einsätze auf Wolfsbarsche sollten auch drin sein.

4000er Sustain liegt derzeit vorne. Werde meinen Gerätehändler mal eine Liste mit Ware hinlegen, die der mal zur Ansicht bestellen soll (Daiwa Shogun, Daiwa Powermesh Float, Shimano Sustain, Shimano Big Baitrunner CI4...).

Der wird sich freuen. #h

Btw. Schau mir grad den Shimano Katalog an. Was ist denn mit denen los? Die fangen ja an gute Rollen zu bauen. Die schwarzen AERO Technium sind geil und die neue CI4 Big Baitrunner ist der Hammer! Und mit ca. 800 Euro für 3 Stück inklusive Ersatzspulen günstiger als eine Daiwa BasiaIR #q ...

----

Noch eine Frage. Gehört die Sustain in diesen Thread? Spezifikationen wie die von der Stella aber halt nicht "made in JP" #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Für Mefo und Dorsch beim Watangeln. Evtl. Einsätze auf Wolfsbarsche sollten auch drin sein.
> 
> 4000er Sustain liegt derzeit vorne. Werde meinen Gerätehändler mal eine Liste mit Ware hinlegen, die der mal zur Ansicht bestellen soll (Daiwa Shogun, Daiwa Powermesh Float, Shimano Sustain, Shimano Big Baitrunner CI4...).
> 
> ...





Muss ich leider passen,kann nur über die Rollen sprechen, 
die im Keller liegen.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Allrounder27,

Klar warum soll es hier nur um 500€ plus rollen gehen. Klar ist das hier der High End Rollen tröööt aber ich finde die Sustain gehört hier zu. Ich hab glaube ich habe hier mal gelesen  über die Shimano Technium 4000FA gelesen. Auch über die Twin Power wurde hier schon geschrieben und die Sustain ist in der gleichen Preisklasse oder sogar noch ein ticken höher.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist denn eure Meinung zu Stella Vs. Sustain?

Preise von ca. 600 bei der Stella zu 300 bei der Sustain.
Spezifikationen sind identisch. Nur das die Stella in JP gefertigt wird und die Sustain woanders. 

Mich würde interessieren, ob die Getriebe aus ein und derselben Maschine kommen. Genauer, die Stella Getriebe sind aus JP und es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Sustain Getriebe auch aus JP kommen, oder im Billiglohnland gefertigt werden.

Wenn die Getriebe der Sustain auch aus JP kommen, dann würde ich die Sustain auf jedenfal der Stella vorziehen. Erstmal wegen Design und dann wegen Preis.


----------



## Tisie (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Allrounder:

Sieht für mich nach der Stella FE aus (die Japaner haben nur mehr Modelle/Größen als wir).

Ein Freund von mir hat die neue MagSealed Certate und die läuft top, im direkten Vergleich zu meiner Stella 4000SFE nicht wirklich schlechter ... aber wir fischen die Rollen auch noch nicht so lange, interessant wird der Vergleich in 2-3 Jahren 

Knackpunkt bei der Certate sind eben die fehlenden Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem MagSeal-System und dessen Wartungsunfreundlichkeit (muß wohl eingeschickt werden, selber schmieren ist angeblich nicht möglich). Abgesehen davon sind die neuen Daiwas mit diesem zerklüfteten Rotor hässlich :g

Bez. der "versauten" Twinpower mußt Du differenzieren, die abgespeckte Version mit dem Zinkgetriebe war die TP FC! Die TP Ci4 läuft super (aktuell Auslaufmodell, evtl. preislich interessante Schnapper drin) und die Japan TP sowieso. Letztere übrigens inzwischen auch in D und A erhältlich, z.B. bei Nordfishing (*klick*) ... die kommt im Laufverhalten erstaunlich dicht an die Stella und wäre mein Favourit, wenn es nicht so um's Gewicht geht (wenn ich nicht schon 'ne Aspire hätte, würde ich die sofort kaufen|rolleyes). Ich hab die Japan TP auch einem Freund empfohlen und der ist absolut begeistert.

Klar ist die Sustain Made in Malaysia und die anderen Rollen daher hauen mich nicht gerade vom Hocker (auch wenn ich z.B. 'ne Rarenium selbst fische, aber evtl. Ablösung durch Vanquish ), aber die können es mit der Sustain evtl. auch besser hinbekommen haben, ist ja auch 'ne andere Preisklasse als Rarenium, Stradic & Co. Letztendlich hilft die ganze Spekulation nichts, Du mußt das Teil in die Hand bekommen und selbst vergleichen! Tauglich ist die Rolle sicher, aber Stella-Niveau ;+

Apropos schicke Shimano-Rollen ... die wirklich schönste Shimano Statio ist für mich die Cardiff (*klick*), da könnte ich auch nochmal schwach werden |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab grade an Shimano Australien ne Mail bzgl. Getriebe der Sustain geschickt. Mal schauen ob die Antworten...

Der neue Rotor mag für das Gewicht und Ködergefühl gut sein, aber ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn das "Out of Space Oil" in den Mag Seal Rollen nach und nach verbraucht wird, dann muss das von Daiwa wieder aufgefüllt werden. Evtl. könnte die NASA das auch machen, die dürften auch was von dem Öl haben. #t

Aber um die Wartung von den Mag Seal Rollen gibts auch zig Gerüchte und Niemand weiss genaues. Wenn das Öl nicht "verbraucht" wird, dann brauch das auch nicht gewartet werden.

---

Wenn die Stella und die Sustain identische Features haben, warum sollen die dann nicht gleich sein?

Oder schmeissen die bei der Sustain dann mit Absicht etwas Sand ins Getriebe, damit das etwas rauer läuft? #d


----------



## Franky D (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

indirekt ja mit dem verbrauchen des öls verbauchen im sinne von weggfließen wird es sicherlich nicht geben das einzigste was eben sein kann das durch den abrieb eben minimale verunreinigungen entstehen wie beim auto eben auch


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ich hatte die Sustain FG,die habe ich nach einigen Wochen mit einer Mängelliste zurück geschickt,herbe Enttäuschung.Ich habe ein paar Euronen drauf gelegt und mir die Japan TP gekauft,mit der ich sehr zufrieden,sie kommt natürlich nicht an meine Stella FE/FA heran,doch besticht sie nicht nur durch Optik,sondern durch ihr ruhiges Laufverhalten und durch diverse andere Features.Das Hauptproblem bei der Sustain,war die hohe Übersetzung mit einer zu kleinen Kurbel,die hat es einfach nicht gepackt...sobald etwas Zug/Druck drauf war...war von Leichtgängigkeit nix mehr zu spüren,sie ließ sich richtig schwer kurbeln.Doch in puncto hohe Übersetzung hat Shimano nachgebessert....es gibt nun eine für den europäischen Markt veränderte Version der Sustain....die hat eine Ü-Setzung von 4.8:1 bei einer 4000er....


----------



## Tisie (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn die Stella und die Sustain identische Features haben, warum sollen die dann nicht gleich sein?



Na das liegt doch auf der Hand: Weil dann der Stella-Käufer keinen Grund mehr hätte, eine Stella zu kaufen |rolleyes

Vergleich einfach mal die Explosionszeichnung und Teileliste beider Rollen, das ist schon ein "kleiner" Unterschied 

Und versteif Dich nicht so auf die Shimano Feature Angaben, das ist nicht konsistent, schon gar nicht über alle Vertriebsregionen! Nimm die Rollen in die Hand und Du wirst sehen/spüren!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke euch beiden!

Die Übersetzung scheint in Ordnung zu sein, aber beim Küstenblinkern mit 15-28g Ködern und Strömung kommt ja schon mal Druck auf die Rolle. 
Das hatte bei mir mal den Lauf einer Rarenium binnen kürzester Zeit ruiniert.

Dann doch eher 3000er Certate...

man man man


----------



## Tisie (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hhmm, gerade bei den schlanken MeeFo-Blinkern kommt eigentlich recht wenig Druck auf die Rolle ... hast Du die Rarenium mal aufgemacht und gecheckt? Würde da eher einen Salzwasserschaden vermuten ... schau Dir mal das Hauptantriebsrad an, ob die schwarze Beschichtung an den Zähnen runter ist. Ansonsten ist das Lager unter dem Rotor auch gerne die Ursache für rauhen Lauf ... hatten wir gerade bei einer 1000er Fireblood von 'nem Kumpel, die war nach ein paar Mamorkarpfen durch |supergri ... allein durch's Blinker-Einkurbeln kann das eigentlich nicht kommen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Salzwasserschaden nach weniger als 10 angeln?

Ich weiss nicht wo du angelst, aber wenn ich mit den Gnos (nicht schlank) losziehe und die Strömung stark ist, dann kommt auch ordentlich Druck auf die Rolle.


----------



## Tisie (1. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß ja nicht, mit welchen Ködern Du sonst so angelst, aber so ein Blinkerchen ist zumindest bei mir nicht die Kategorie Köder, die "Druck machen"  ... ich traue selbst meinen 2500ern Köder zu, die mehr Druck machen und die laufen alle noch.

Keine Ahnung, ob's ein SW-Schaden ist, war nur eine Vermutung ... ausschlaggebend ist nicht die Anzahl der Angeltouren, sondern wie lange die Rolle vor sich hin gammeln kann.

Wäre halt interessant gewesen, was in der Rolle konkret kaputt gegangen ist, denn nur das lässt halbwegs einen Rückschluß zu ... alles andere sind nur Vermutungen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Exist Branzino ist aus Gröbenzell zurück. :l

War nur ca. 7-10 Tage unterwegs. |bigeyes

Das ist schonmal eine schöne Sache. Weniger schön ist, das meine andere Exist nun auch Bügelgeräusche macht. #q


#c


#h


----------



## rudini (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, Moin!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Stella 4000 SW HG ??
Ideal im Vergleich zur Stella 4000SFE

Und gibt es Leute, die den direkten Vergleich von der Morethan3000, zur Stella 4000SFE ziehen können?

Danke im voraus!#h


----------



## Junior* (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo also ich habe beide Rollen. 
Sie sind beide sehr gut aber wenn ich mich für eine entscheiden müsste würde ich zur Stella greifen.
Sie läuft geschmeidiger und hat meiner Meinung eine bessere Schnurverlegung.


----------



## Die-Angler (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin moin Allrounder 27 was sind bei dir Bügelgeräusch?;+


----------



## ein Angler (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Junior
Würde ich so nicht sagen ich habe die sfe und die Branzino Hypercustom und ich würde sagen sie drehen sich unterschiedlich, absolut seidenweich und ich würde mich nicht so schnell entscheiden können. Die Hypercustom ist so groß wie eine 2500 Stella und da fällt die Entscheidung sehr schnell zu gunsten der Daiwa. Sie dreht in ihrer Größe auch mit schweren Ködern so leicht an. Das ist nicht so bei der stella 2500. Die 3000 Branzino ist auch eine sehr gute Rolle die ihr Geld auch Wert ist
Wenn es der beiden sein sollte, sollte man sich die Zeit nehmen und sie ausführlich begrabbeln. Der Vorteil der Shimano ist nat. die Ölschraube
Andreas


----------



## rudini (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Junior* schrieb:


> Hallo also ich habe beide Rollen.
> Sie sind beide sehr gut aber wenn ich mich für eine entscheiden müsste würde ich zur Stella greifen.
> Sie läuft geschmeidiger und hat meiner Meinung eine bessere Schnurverlegung.



Super!..danke Dir!
Hab auch ne SFE aber eben keine Morethan.

Kann denn noch jemand was zum Vergelich der Stella4000SW und Stella 4000SFE sagen?!

Außer natürlich, daß sie sich vom Gewicht her unterscheiden...
z.B., anderes Laufverhalten oder oder?

Achso...bin gestern noch auf die hier gestoßen...

http://www.dieangler.de/Angelrollen...-Exist-2506-Spinnrolle-made-in-Japan-660.html

..ist der Preis gerechtfertigt(wenn man das überhaupt rechtfertigen kann) oder sollte man sich davon lieber 2 Stellas kaufen und noch n paar Blinker?!


----------



## Herr P (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

braucht noch jemand ne neuwertige Morethan 3000?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand ne neuwertige Morethan 3000?


 

Preise wecken Verlangen.:m


----------



## Herr P (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Damit es keinen Aerger gibt : 

einmal kurz zusammengefasst :

Alter :2 Jahre 
Einsätze Wasser : 1 x 6 h Suesswasser und 2 Jahre Vitrine.

Schnur ca 150 m Power pro weiss 0,19, darunter mono 

Ovp vorhanden 

Rolle neu wie aus dem Geschäft ....Erstbesitzer...

Fest Preis : 500 inkl der Schnur ...Paypal ... versicherter Versand

Hoffe ich habe keine Regeln verletzt .

Weiteres nur noch per PN

Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo männers

Ich brauch mal eure hilfe. Ich hatte eine stella3000FE  hab ich wieder verkauft weil sie immer geschliffen hat -.-   was anscheind NORMAL ist weil jede so schleift :/.   DANN Fireblood4000FA  mein absoluter traum aber ich bekomm sie einfach nich   da meine etwas geschwächelt hat verkauft. und gedacht hmm ne stradic Ci4 4000 muss wohl gut sein naja   is nicht schlecht aber für den rhein fast in der hauptströmung nix meiner meinung nach. jetz die frage SUSTAIN 5000 ODER STELLA 4000FE oder  eine Twinpower Ci4 4000 die ja der nachfolger sein soll.   jetz les ich gerade die sustain is bei druck nicht so leich gänging hmmmmm   was is denn jetz das richtige??


----------



## Herr P (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube fuer Koeder groesser 18 cm ist langfristig jede Statio bis Groesse 3000 ..4000 ungeeignet .

Ich habe euch ja schonmal damit gelangweilt  - aber fuer 23er aufwärts nehme ich bzw wir hier die Daiwa Basiar 45 QD .

Ne absolute Maschine . Vom Preis ne Edelhure ... aber im Kampf ne Maschine .

Wir waren gerade am Bodden extrem werfen plus Kurbeln . wirklich sehr angenehm


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Die-Angler schrieb:


> Moin moin Allrounder 27 was sind bei dir Bügelgeräusch?;+



Moin, bei der Exist Branzino löste sich der Bügel. Klappern und knirschen war die Folge.

Bei der andern Exist kam nach dem Umlegen des Bügels nach einigen Kurbelumdrehungen ein Geräusch, welches wohl von der Feder oder so kam. 

Quasi Bügel umgeklappt...kurz Ruhe...gekurbelt...irgendwann dann "Spirrrr"...

Jedenfalls hab ich zuhause mit der Exist mal etwas gekurbelt und den Bügel einmal per Kurbelumdrehung umklappen lassen. Bügel ging nur halb zurück...seitdem sind die Geräusche aber weg. Und Bügel klappt auch bei Kurbelumdrehung in die richtige Position (was ich natürlich nie mache) und nichts ist locker. |uhoh:

Als das Geräusch beim Angeln auftrat, war ich kurzfristig so sauer, das ich fast noch im Wasser bei meinem Händler eine 4000er Stella bestellt hätte...

Nunja. Inzwischen hab ich nochmal an einer Stella gekurbelt und für mich kommt die definitiv nicht in Frage. Will hier keinem zu nahe treten, aber für mich ist sie die 500-600 Euro einfach nicht wert.

Dann wohl doch irgendwann wieder Richtung Exist, Certate, Caldia...

Btw: Hab grad die Hyper Custom an meiner 10 Jahre alten Daiwa UK Shogun dran. Das ist auch eine extrem geile Kombi und die Shogun braucht sich vor garkeiner Rute, egal welcher Preisklasse, der Konkurrenz verstecken. |bigeyes

Hatte die schon aussortiert, aber ist irgendwie zu schade zum rumstehen. Und die Kombo aus Rute und Rolle ist vom Design (und Performance) richtig geil. 

Bin dann wohl erst einmal damit an der Küste unterwegs. Und wenn meine kleine Morethan mal zurückkommt, dann hab ich wieder eine Spinnrolle zuwenig. #q


----------



## Gxldi1976 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Achso...bin gestern noch auf die hier gestoßen...
> 
> http://www.dieangler.de/Angelrollen...-Exist-2506-Spinnrolle-made-in-Japan-660.html
> 
> ..ist der Preis gerechtfertigt(wenn man das überhaupt rechtfertigen kann) oder sollte man sich davon lieber 2 Stellas kaufen und noch n paar Blinker?!



--diese Rolle bekommst für unter 500 bei einen Händler bei uns, habe3 mir selbst eine zurücklegen lassen hole sie Anfang Dezember, Eindruck war klasse, musste mich zwischen dieser und einer Stella entscheiden


----------



## Herr P (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hehe, es gibt diese Rolle NICHT und NIEMALS für unter 500 Euro. Denn sie hat einen Händler Preis von recht genau 800 Euro.

Ich würde wetten, das du dir eine ALTE Exist 3012 bestellt hast. Die gibt es nämlich wirklich. Ist ein Japan Modell, welches in D nicht so bekannt ist. Und Ähnlichkeit ist durchaus vorhanden.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich und deinen Händler


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und die Diskussion um die New Exist für 1250 Euro kannst du in diesem Thread weiter vorne finden. Ich war erst nicht überzeugt, habe mir aber sagen lassen, das der Lauf wohl wirklich erstklassig ist. Und auch wenn teuer, eine Stella kann dagegen einpacken.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Goldi.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...s_id/10/products_id/134/daiwa/exist-3012.html

Ich wette ihr habt die bestellt. Wenn nicht, dann bitte PM an mich, um welchen Händler es sich handelt.

Die 500 Euro bei der neuen kann ich mir niemals vorstellen. Oder hat dein Händler im Lotto gewonnen und will die Knete unters Volk bringen?

Hin und wieder kaufen Händler in Deutschland mal Japan Zeugs, welches etwas älter ist, sehr günstig ein. Denke das dein Händler darauf reingefallen ist und die Japaner freuen sich, das es Leute gibt die den Unterschied zwischen...Achtung:

Exist 3012 und Exist 3012 nicht kennen. #d


Edit: Noch ein Amazon Link für 550 Euro.

http://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-EXIST-CUSTOM-Modell-Hammerpreis/dp/B00319XQ6C

Halt einen Preis für unter 500 Euro für möglich. Ist schliesslich schon ein altes Modell.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

*zwischen...Achtung:*

*Exist 3012 und Exist 3012 nicht kennen. #d*


Allrounder27,

dann klär uns doch bitte mal auf.:m


----------



## Gxldi1976 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube nicht das er reingefallen ist, er ist größerer Daiwa Vertragshändler und hat 10 Stück bekommen für einen Preis meinte er der passte, die gleiche hat er paarmal für Kunden importiert, das kommende Model soll 1099 kosten meinte er, aber bekommst Pn mal


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Mail. Ich glaube das trotzdem erst, wenn ich ein Video vom Kauf der Rolle sehen und wie ein Betrag von unter 500 Euro eingetippt wird und über den Tresen wandert.

Wie gesagt, Händlerpreis 800 Euro und die Japan Produkte sind bei Daiwa nicht Rabattfähig. Nun soll der aber einen Rabatt von ÜBER 50% bekommen haben?

Niemals!

Hier die Daiwa Exist 3012. Bei Plat als "new Exist 3012" genannt:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...ducts_id/15965/daiwa/2012-new-exist-3012.html

Hier die Daiwa Exist 3012:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...s_id/10/products_id/134/daiwa/exist-3012.html

Dieses Modell ist 5 Jahre alt und da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die für unter 500 Euro verkauft werden, wenn ein Händler eine größere Menge von den alten Modellen kauft.

Und weil es so schön ist, noch ein drittes Exist 3012 Modell:

http://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-EXIST-CUSTOM-Modell-Hammerpreis/dp/B00319XQ6C


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Danke für die Mail. Ich glaube das trotzdem erst, wenn ich ein Video vom Kauf der Rolle sehen und wie ein Betrag von unter 500 Euro eingetippt wird und über den Tresen wandert.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Händlerpreis 800 Euro und die Japan Produkte sind bei Daiwa nicht Rabattfähig. Nun soll der aber einen Rabatt von ÜBER 50% bekommen haben?
> 
> ...


 


Danke,#h

also Mogelpackungen, oder Kundenverarsche.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein. Das sind alles gute Rollen. Nur hätte Daiwa sich bei der Bezeichnung mal etwas einfallen lassen können, damit die Verwechslungsgefahr nicht so groß ist. 2 Modelle sind halt die alten Exist. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich die Japaner freuen von den Dingern noch gleich ein paar an ausländische Händler zu verticken.

Nur hat man eben KEINE 1250 Euro Rolle für unter 500 Euro gekauft. Sondern ein 5 Jahre altes Modell, welches mal in demselben Preisrahmen gewesen ist.

Aber Shimano machts es ja nicht besser. Gibt genug Threads über Modell XYZ und diverse Zusätze, die hinter dem Rollennamen stehen.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kannst ja mal mit ihm reden er meinte nur das es nicht die 2013 vers ist die jetzt kommzt, mehr weiß ich auch nicht, kannst selbst ihn mal fragen, ich habe diese rolle nur mit der Stella verglichen die hatte ich von anderen Händler in der hand und kam dann zu ihm und sagte ier solle mir mal paar höher preisige rollen zeigen und die war dann mein favorit.

800€ glaub ich jetzt weniger als einkaufspreis da diese in JApan normal am markt schon für unter 700 € angeboten wird die neue. Aber ich weiß es nicht 100% frag du nach wenn du willst, weiß nur für mich das sie mir einiges besser gefiel als die Stella


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nein. Das sind alles gute Rollen.* Nur hätte Daiwa sich bei der Bezeichnung mal etwas einfallen lassen können, damit die Verwechslungsgefahr nicht so groß ist.*
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich mit "Mogelpackunk" auch gemeint.
> Die Rollenqualität steht nicht zur Debatte.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> kannst ja mal mit ihm reden er meinte nur das es nicht die 2013 vers ist die jetzt kommzt, mehr weiß ich auch nicht, kannst selbst ihn mal fragen, ich habe diese rolle nur mit der Stella verglichen die hatte ich von anderen Händler in der hand und kam dann zu ihm und sagte ier solle mir mal paar höher preisige rollen zeigen und die war dann mein favorit.
> 
> 800€ glaub ich jetzt weniger als einkaufspreis da diese in JApan normal am markt schon für unter 700 € angeboten wird die neue. Aber ich weiß es nicht 100% frag du nach wenn du willst, weiß nur für mich das sie mir einiges besser gefiel als die Stella



Aha, da haben wir es ja. Das alte Hyper Digigear aus den Exist's ist auch bei einer 5 Jahre alten Rolle besser als bei einer neuen Stella.

Die 799 Euro Händlerpreis für die neue Exist 3012 sind sicher. Das kannst du mir glauben. Die 750 Euro aus Japan sind nur die halbe Wahrheit. Denn erstens ist die Japanische Währung grade schwach und ausserdem kommen noch ca. 23% Mwst und Einfuhrzoll hinzu. Und schon bist du bei einem Preis von ca. 1000-1100 Euro. Und das liegt genau in dem Rahmen, wo die neue Exist hier auch verkauft wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Allrounder27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein. Das sind alles gute Rollen.* Nur hätte Daiwa sich bei der Bezeichnung mal etwas einfallen lassen können, damit die Verwechslungsgefahr nicht so groß ist.*
> ...


----------



## Gxldi1976 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Allrounder da ich die Info so von ihm bekommen habe , das dies die rolle sei und nicht das 2013 Model . Ich selbst wollte hier niemand verrückt machen. er hat mir selbst erzählt Listenpreis etwas über 1000 Einkaufspreis glaube ich noch immer nicht das so hoch ist dann wäre der VK-Preis bei vielen Höher denke ich, aber auch egal. ich freu mich auf die Rolle in 2 Wochen und sorry falls ich euch dann unabsichtlich in Aufr. versetzt habe.


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich brauch mal eure hilfe. Ich hatte eine stella3000FE hab ich wieder verkauft weil sie immer geschliffen hat -.- was anscheind NORMAL ist weil jede so schleift :/. DANN Fireblood4000FA mein absoluter traum aber ich bekomm sie einfach nich da meine etwas geschwächelt hat verkauft. und gedacht hmm ne stradic Ci4 4000 muss wohl gut sein naja is nicht schlecht aber für den rhein fast in der hauptströmung nix meiner meinung nach. jetz die frage SUSTAIN 5000 ODER STELLA 4000FE oder eine Twinpower Ci4 4000 die ja der nachfolger sein soll. jetz les ich gerade die sustain is bei druck nicht so leich gänging hmmmmm was is denn jetz das richtige??



-.-


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Goldi. Gibt auch 10 Jahre alte BMW's die einen Listenpreis von 60.000 Euro hatten und nun für 8.000 verkauft werden. Zwar sind die meistens benutzt, aber in der Regel werden ältere Gegenstände eher billiger als teurer. Von Wein und Whiskey mal abgesehen.

@ Besorger, kauf dir ne 3000er Certate :X


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann aber mit einem Händler der Ersatzrollen im Angebot hat.


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ICH WILL EINE DIESER ROLLEN DIE twinpower fällt aber schonmal weg


----------



## weserwaller (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> jetz les ich gerade die sustain is bei druck nicht so leich gänging hmmmmm was is denn jetz das



Da musst Du aber diffenzieren, regular oder high Gear bekommst nämlich beide Varienten in DE und das zwei unterschiedlichen Preisen.


----------



## wallerwoller (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so jungs... jetzt habt ihr es geschafft...
ich brauch auch eine von den ganz guten.

habe bisher twinpower fa, stradic fb, alle nenneswerten ryobis, quantum cabo und so weiter und so weiter als spinrolle gefischt.

die einzige mit der ich glücklich war, war die twinpower 4000 fa.
den glauben daran, dass ich für 200 euro eine rolle bekomme, die mich glücklich macht habe ich spätestens letzte woch aufgegeben, als ich mir eine biomaster fb und sw bestellt habe.

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fand die alle nicht schlecht, aber das wars dann auch.

ich bin ein wenig verzweifelt.

ich behaupte mal, ich kenne mich recht gut mit rollentechnik aus, aber nach nächtelangem studium im internet ist die verwirrung noch größer.

wieviel muss ich denn nun auf den tisch legen, um eine vernünftige super gebrauchsrolle zu bekommen....uns welche könnte es werden?

meine kriterien sind:

haltbarkeit und stabilität
kein geklapper und wirklich sanfter lauf
perf. wicklung wird vorausgesetzt
usw.

ich brauch ne rolle, die regelmäßiges zander und hechtangeln an der elbe mit ködergewichten bis ca. 50 gram (gefaulenzt) und den häufigen fang großer und starker fische laaaange durchhält ohne nach einem jahr kratzig zu werden oder schlimmeres.
ich gehe im jahr für "mind." 2 wochen von morgens bis nachts auf mefo mit ködern bis 30 gram.
zum pilken ( 150g pilker) werde ich wohl meine cabo 850 behalten, weil das wohl ein bisschen viel verlangt wär für eine rolle, alle bereich abzudecken.

da ich die nase von halbguten sachen voll habe überlege ich mir eine stella 4000 sfe zu kaufen, bin aber gern offen für vorschläge.

mit den daiwas konnte ich mich bislang nicht so anfreunden, da ich bei den mag seald rollen nichtmals selber eine wartung durchführen kann. aber wenn die sonst deutlich besser sind |kopfkrat

und bitte....mir kommt es echt nicht auf 100g gewichtsunterschiede an und dem kuststofftrend steh ich auch recht kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

TwinPower PG: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-TWI...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3376f994a5
Ich habe mittlerweile sechs Stück davon und die werden ausschließlich am Turbinenauslass auf Zander und Waller sowie in Italien und Spanien gefischt. Das einzig Gute was ich den Rollen jemals getan habe, war die Wartungsschraube auf, Öl rein, Wartungsschraube zu. Alle 2-3 Jahre mal das Kugellager am Schnurlaufröllchen ölen und fertig.


----------



## DRU (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also meine TP 4000 Ci4 deckt genau das ab, was du beschreibst und mit der bin ich hochzufrieden. Ob deren Nachfolger die Sustain/Vanquisch deinen Ansprüchen genügen, oder es doch ein Stella sein, kann dir keiner sagen. Restbestände der genannten TP gibt es aber noch :g


----------



## wallerwoller (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

na die sieht ja aus wie meine alte tp fa

aber gebraucht kommt für mich nicht in frage.
habe auch noch keine erfahrung beim rollenkauf in ausland...bin da auch eher skeptisch....wenn man da mal ne ente erwischt wird es schwer mit reklamieren.


----------



## wallerwoller (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie gesagt, von den kuststofftrend halte ich nicht so viel. das gewicht ist auch eher zweitrangig.
bei neuen modellen bin ich auch erstmal vorsichtig, da gibt es halt noch keine erfahrungsberichte, die mir 10x mehr sagen als jeder ach so tolle werbetext.
wo gibt es denn von der tp fa noch restbestände (neu und aus d)????


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur das Gehäuse sieht aus wie die TP FA. Getriebe und Bremse gleichen der Stella FA/SW und die hält auch mehr aus als die TP FA. Das neue Modell hat halt keine Rücklaufsperre: http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../products_id/7970/09-twinpower-sw-4000pg.html


----------



## rudini (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer Stella 4000SFE machst Du nicht viel falsch!...fische ich und noch n paar andere Kollegen auch an der Elbe, auf Zander und Hecht...und niemand von uns hat mit ihr Probleme gehabt!


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nur das Gehäuse sieht aus wie die TP FA. Getriebe und Bremse gleichen der Stella FA/SW und die hält auch mehr aus als die TP FA. Das neue Modell hat halt keine Rücklaufsperre: http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../products_id/7970/09-twinpower-sw-4000pg.html


 


Wird schon eine Rücklaufsperre haben, nur halt keine
Ausschaltbare.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer Stella oder Certate fischt sich das schon anders. Den Unterschied von einer Exist oder Branzino (wegen demselben Getriebe in der alten Exist Serie) und der neuen Exist merkt man aber doch schon deutlich. Allerdings verlässt man die 500-600 Euro Preisregion dann auch.

Von der Rollengröße wäre die 4000er auch mein Modell für die Mefo Angelei.

Schwierige Sache, jeder hat eben einen unterschiedlichen Geschmack.

Highend Bereich ist aber Exist, Stella, Certate, Branzino, Vanquisch evtl.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Certate besser als die Stella. Nur der halbe Milimeter Spiel im Kurbelknauf nervt. Muss man halt noch Kugellager kaufen und umbauen...


---

Btw, danke für deine Signatur! #6
Hab beim Mefo Angeln regelmässig Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. #t


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wieder. #c

Hat Jemand mal was von der Certate Finesse Custom gehört, oder gar Erfahrungen?

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...ducts_id/135/certate-2004-finesse-custom.html

Hab die mal gekurbelt und fand den Lauf besser als einer Stella, die parallel daneben lag.

100m 0,165er Schnurfassung schränken das ganze jedenfalls schonmal auf Daiwa T8 -12er oder Stroft R1 ein...


----------



## der_raubfisch (13. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich fische die Certate 2506 FC seit einem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Lauf ist gut, wenn er auch nicht an den einer Branzino ran kommt. Die Bremse ist schön laut! 

Grüße


----------



## rudini (22. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Achso...falls irgendwen noch der Vergleich interessiert?!...

Die Stella 4000SW ist etwas mechanischer/metallischer vom Lauf als die SFE...aber sehr schön stramm und hat natürlich etwas mehr Power...größere Übersetzung!

Ansonsten ist die SW ziemlich häßlich wie ich finde im Gegensatz zur SFE...eben nur Silber und Gold..fehlen nur noch ein paar Strasssteine:c
Der Gewichtsunterschied ist ganz schön, macht aber nicht ungleich müder!

Ich behalt sie trotzdem...denn, sonst gefällt sie und macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck...was ich gut gebrauchen kann!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Achso...falls irgendwen noch der Vergleich interessiert?!...
> 
> Die Stella 4000SW ist etwas mechanischer/metallischer vom Lauf als die SFE...aber sehr schön stramm und hat natürlich etwas mehr Power...größere Übersetzung!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Rudini,#h

habe meine 4000 SW heute wieder mal ausgeführt (das Fangergebnis verschweige ich),und bin bis auf einen Punkt deiner Meinung.
Die relativ hohe Übersetzung sorgt in meinen Augen nicht für größere Power, sondern für höheren Kraftaufwand beim kurbeln. Mit meiner Branzino kurbel ich 5er-6er Spinner leichter ein.:m


----------



## Donald84 (22. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

rudini, wofür willst du die stella sw einsetzen? auf mefos?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist zwar keine Rolle...aber hatte das in diesem Thrad ja erwähnt.

Meine Morethan ist nun von Daiwa zurückgekommen. Problem wurde behoben und nun fischt sie auch richtig.

Rolle war etwa eine Woche unterwegs und die Rute ca. 4 Wochen. Beides wurde Repariert. Hier wurde ja über den Daiwa Service gemeckert (was mir meine Händler eher über Shimano erzählen...). Ich hab da noch keine Probleme mit gehabt. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## rudini (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Donald84 schrieb:


> rudini, wofür willst du die stella sw einsetzen? auf mefos?



..mal schauen...Küste Neuseelands wird damit beackert


----------



## rudini (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rudini,#h
> 
> habe meine 4000 SW heute wieder mal ausgeführt (das Fangergebnis verschweige ich),und bin bis auf einen Punkt deiner Meinung.
> Die relativ hohe Übersetzung sorgt in meinen Augen nicht für größere Power, sondern für höheren Kraftaufwand beim kurbeln. Mit meiner Branzino kurbel ich 5er-6er Spinner leichter ein.:m



..leichter Kurbeln tut auch die Stella SFE...aber drillen eben net...das macht den Unterschied...da hat se viel mehr Power...

Die SW brauch natürlich n büschen mehr Zug am anderen Ende, um sich zu entfalten


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> ..leichter Kurbeln tut auch die Stella SFE...aber drillen eben net...das macht den Unterschied...da hat se viel mehr Power...
> 
> Die SW brauch natürlich n büschen mehr Zug am anderen Ende, um sich zu entfalten


 

So isset :m


----------



## ein Angler (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
Verzeiht, aber was drillt ihr denn, sprechen wir hier noch von Fischen. |bigeyes
Andreas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Verzeiht,* aber was drillt ihr denn*, sprechen wir hier noch von Fischen. |bigeyes
> Andreas


 


Im April hoffentlich einen Großlachs (Fisch) in der Skjern.
Ansonsten Hecht, Köhler und Wolfsbarsch (auch Fische).:m


----------



## rudini (24. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

..genau!:m..ich hoffe ja immer auf Predatoren 

is ja auch nur ne 4000er...das geht noch weitaus kräftiger!!


----------



## SchleppLugi (25. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo habt ihr die 4000er Sw gekauft. Muss man die direkt aus Japan bestellen?

mfg


----------



## SchleppLugi (25. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry habe sie gerade bei Nordfishing gesehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



SchleppLugi schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die 4000er Sw gekauft. Muss man die direkt aus Japan bestellen?
> 
> mfg


 

Meine ist von den "Boddenanglern".:m


----------



## Herr P (25. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

meine ist gebraucht als angeblich unpassendes Geschenk .. Na egal - 420 für gebraucht /neu ist doch ok .


----------



## Herr P (25. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die E spule habe ich bei Baitcastproshop günstig gekriegt


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe noch ne frage an die Runde.

Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa Luvias ist in der selben Preisklasse wie ne Stella aber kann die auch das gleiche.

Ausschauen tut sie nämlich finde ich persönlich besser als die Stella.

mfg


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Selbe Preisklasse stimmt nicht ganz. Musst dir mal die Preise in Japan anschauen, da liegt die Luvias deutlich unter der Stella. Warum die Luivas in Deutschland so abartig teuer ist, begreif ich auch nicht...

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...Csid=562c8f416f59e6cf3f30c9934ca327c8&x=0&y=0

Mit Transport und Steuern dürfte der Preis bei ca. 300-350 Euro liegen.

Ob dir die Luvias besser gefällt als die Stella wirst du wohl nur durch Kurbeln und anfassen herausfinden. Ich persönlich würde auch die Luvias nehmen. Die Shimano Fans hier werden da natürlich anders sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



SchleppLugi schrieb:


> Habe noch ne frage an die Runde.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa Luvias ist in der selben Preisklasse wie ne Stella aber kann die auch das gleiche.
> 
> ...


 

Lassen wir mal die Optik beiseite, ist zum einen Geschmacksache, und zum anderen ohne Einfluss
auf die Funktion.:m
Ich habe auch 2 Stella SW, die ich grottenhäßlich finde,
denen ich in Sache Salzwassereignung aber einiges mehr zutraue
als z.B. einer Luvias.
Du solltest mal sagen, mit welchen Stella du die Luvias ver-
gleichen willst. Die SW`s spielen sicherlich in einer anderen
Liga.


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vergleichen würde ich die Luvias 2506 mit der Stella 2500 fe.

Wie gesagt besitzte selbst zwei Stellas 4000er und 2500er fe. Bin mit der Stella vollauf zufrieden aber will mich qualitativ auch nicht verschlechtern.

Wie gesagt vom Design finde ich die Luvias schöner als die Stella die Rolle ist für mich aber nur einen Kauf Wert wenn sie qualitativ gleichauf liegt.

mfg


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kann mir mal jemand erklären was an den sw modellen denn nun wirklich anders ist in den 4000er größen???


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke das hätte er auch noch selber gewusst...


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

#q ist schon klar...das sw für salzwasser steht.

ich meite auch eher wodurch sie sich konstruktiv von den normalen unterscheiden.


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hier mal zum vergleichen

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/STL4000SFE_v1_m56577569830773617.pdf


http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/STL4000SW_v1_m56577569830806782.pdf


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> #q ist schon klar...das sw für salzwasser steht.
> 
> *ich meite auch eher wodurch sie sich konstruktiv von den normalen unterscheiden*.


 

Höhere Bremskraft
Bessere Abdichtung
Höhere Schnurfassung
Mehr Lager
Höherer Schnureinzug
Griffigere Kurbel

reicht das fürs Erste,:m


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich finde den aufpreis für ein lager und zwei gummidichtungen schon ganz schön "gesalzen"...eine hohe übersetzung finde ich auch nicht so toll fürs grobe. 
wo genau liegt den das kugellager, dass sie mehr hat?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Man kann auch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben.

Die "normale" Stella hat eine sehr gute Abdichtung am Hauptlager (s.o. z.B. 11553) und das stellt sie über viele andere Rollen, auch bei der SW ist das so. Auch beim Auseinanderbauen hat mir das Teil extrem gut gefallen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> ich finde den aufpreis für ein lager und zwei gummidichtungen schon ganz schön "gesalzen"...eine hohe übersetzung finde ich auch nicht so toll fürs grobe.
> *wo genau liegt den das kugellager, dass sie mehr hat?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

abgesehen davon gibt es die stella 4000 fe (nicht "s"fe) auch mit hoher übersetzung und 14 lagern....die schnurfassung ist ebenfalls größer als bei der sfe und die bremse ist konstruktiv gleich....bleiben also der lack und die gummidichtungen als unterschied bei den 4000er größen....oder???


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> abgesehen davon gibt es die *stella 4000 fe (nicht "s"fe)* auch mit hoher übersetzung und 14 lagern....die schnurfassung ist ebenfalls größer als bei der sfe und die bremse ist konstruktiv gleich....bleiben also der lack und die gummidichtungen als unterschied bei den 4000er größen....oder???


 


Weshalb stellst du dann die Explosionszeichnung der SFE ein?
Werde dir doch erst mal über deine Fragestellung klar.:m

Wird aber bestimmt noch weitere Antworten geben, mir ist 
das zu ermüdend.


----------



## wallerwoller (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

von der fe habe ich auf die schnelle keine Explosionszeichnungauf de shimano homepage gefunden.
aber das fehlende lager kann ich auch auch auf der Explosionszeichnung der sfe nicht finden. wär ja für nen tip dankbar.
die frage war, was denn nun an den sw modellen (4000er größe) konstruktiv anders ist und den mehrpreiß rechtfertigt. 

nimms nicht persönlich....sind doch nur angelrollen|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> von der fe habe ich auf die schnelle keine Explosionszeichnungauf de shimano homepage gefunden.
> aber das fehlende lager kann ich auch auch auf der Explosionszeichnung der sfe nicht finden. wär ja für nen tip dankbar.
> die frage war, was denn nun an den sw modellen (4000er größe) konstruktiv anders ist und den mehrpreiß rechtfertigt.
> 
> *nimms nicht persönlich....sind doch nur angelrollen|rolleyes*


 

Um Himmels Willen, natürlich sprechen wir über  Material.

Aber sieh mal zu, dass du eine SW in die Finger bekommst.
Deine Frage wird dann beantwortet werden, und bitte nicht an dem 1 versteckten Lager festhalten.
Möglicherweise kommt bei der Preisfindung ja auch noch der
Wechselkurs zum tragen.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es, dass bei der sfe im Griff das gleiche Lager (10314) zweiml verbaut ist.... und bei der SW zwei unterschiedliche.....


 


Hilft nicht,

bei je 2 verbauten Lagern im Griff ändert sich nichts an der
Gesammtmenge der Lager.:m
Und selbst der Preis eines möglicherweise teureren Lagers
kann nur im Cent-Bereich Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so jetzt ist es endlich so weit...meine stella ist da...


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> so jetzt ist es endlich so weit...meine stella ist da...


 


Welche ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mist ich kann die bilder nicht hochladen;+
ist ne 4000sfe:l:k


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> mist ich kann die bilder nicht hochladen;+
> ist ne 4000sfe:l:k


 


Hätte schlimmer kommen können.|supergri
|schild-g


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so hat sie auf mich zuhause gewartet als ich von der arbeit kam....meine frau ist die beste


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also so vom ersten begrabbeln war ich erst skeptisch....sooooo leicht....ist manchmal schon komisch wie man gewicht mit robustheit verbindet....da muss ich mich dran gewöhnen.

nach ner stund kurbeln lief sie dann auch so wie ich es erwartet hatte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> so hat sie auf mich zuhause gewartet als ich von der arbeit kam....meine frau ist die beste


 

Sie erwartet jetzt bestimmt auch entsprechende Geschenke zu Weihnachten.


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich hab da mal ein paar fragen...

 kann es sein das die achse aus titan oder so ist....sieht deutlich anders aus als bei meinen anderen shimanos.

lag bei euch auch kein fläschchen mit dem typischen rollen-öl bei?

kann es sein, das die sich echt erst ein wenig einlaufen muß?

p.s. war kein geschenk...nur nett angerichtet...hab aufgehört zu rauchen und das kam nach drei monaten dabei raus


----------



## Besorger (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bei einer stella ist nie oil dabei 

und ja die muss einlaufen    meine hab ich am anfang einwenig geoilt


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ein paar fragen...
> 
> kann es sein das die achse aus titan *oder so ist*....sieht deutlich anders aus als bei meinen anderen shimanos.
> 
> ...


 


Oder so könnte stimmen.
Das Öl fehlte bei meinen SW`s auch. Aber vermutlich wären die Rollen dann auch nicht mehr bezahlbar gewesen.|supergri


----------



## Besorger (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und das sie schleift is auch das ganznormale geräusche haben irgendwie alle teuren rollen


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also das geile stück läuft ja schon echt genial...absolut keine schwingungen:g
dagegen kommt mir meine stradic vor als hätte sie ne unwucht oder nen wibrationsalarm
die kleine ist in sich so genial ausbalanciert|uhoh:
wenn sie trotz der der zierlichen erscheinung echt so stabiel ist wie man hört...oh man...
jetzt verstehe ich was die alle immer meinen mit:"wenn du die gefischt hast wirst du mit ner anderen nicht mehr glücklich"


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kann ich das öl den kaufen? wenn ja wo?


----------



## Thairo (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

zum Thema Öl bei Shimano ich hatte mich ebenfalls bei meiner Feederrolle mit Easy Mainteance Öffnung gewundert das kein Öl bei lag war bisher immer so das Öl beilag bei diesen Rollen. Auf Nachfrage beim Händler kam dann folgendes als Antwort:



> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]lt. Auskunft der Fa. Shimano wird bei allen *neu* ausgelieferten Rollen *kein* Rollenöl mehr mitgeliefert.
> Somit kann es vorkommen, dass bei manchen Rollen (die bereits im  Programm 2011/12 waren) noch ein Fläschchen Rollenöl beiliegt, bei  anderen nicht[/FONT]



Scheint so als ob das Fläschchen Öl bei Shimano dem Rotstift zum opfer gefallen ist. Ich habe daraufhin Kulanterweise ein Fläschchen Shimano Öl vom Händler zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Thairo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema Öl bei Shimano ich hatte mich ebenfalls bei meiner Feederrolle mit Easy Mainteance Öffnung gewundert das kein Öl bei lag war bisher immer so das Öl beilag bei diesen Rollen. Auf Nachfrage beim Händler kam dann folgendes als Antwort:
> 
> ...


 


Mal gespannt, ob Shimano sich demnächst bei Garantiefällen rausredet, das falsche Öl wäre vom Kunden verwendet worden. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

in der beigelegten instruktion steht deutlich:"es wird daher mpfohlen, nur das von shimano für dieses produkt mitgelieferte schmiermittel zu verwenden";+


----------



## Thairo (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stand in meiner Anleitung auch, daher habe ich mich ja an den Händler gewendet da ich es bis dato auch nur so kannte. Easy Mainteance = Oil wird mitgeliefert  Daraufhin kam dann die oben genannte Antwort und ich denke mal aus dem Grund das es im Beipackzettel drinn stand hat man mir dann halt auf Kulanz ein Fläschchen nach geschickt.


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich werde da morgen mal anrufen....bei 450 euro kann da ruhig ein halber liter bei sein...
und auf garantieverlust habe ich auch keinen bock.
es wird auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen nach jedem 5. angeln einen tropfen öl in die wartungsöffnung zu geben...;+;+;+


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn die sowas in ihre anleitung schreiben muss ich ich es auch bei denen beziehen können. oder zumindest etwas empehlen was nicht zu garantieverlust führt.

gibts im ausland ja auch wie ich sehe:


http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/...spaces=shimano_ace2_gear_drag_grease_50g_1073


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und die Melkkuh wird mal wieder ver.rscht.#q


----------



## Thairo (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hilft zwar nicht großartig, aber evtl. mal an ein Shimano Service Center wenden.

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/...customer_service0/shimano_service_center.html

aber im großen und ganzen möchte Shimano wohl das man in Zukunft die Rollen eben zu einem Service Center schickt um Sie warten zu lassen, was aber andersrum das Easy Mainteance System ziemlich sinnlos macht. Was Shimano sich genau dabei denkt, keine Ahnung... evtl. gibt es das demnächst ja auch im freien Verkauf nur derzeit noch nicht da die änderrung noch so neu ist (seit Vorstellung des 2013er Programms).


----------



## wallerwoller (30. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dann können die mich mal....
und ich nehme das hier:
http://www.corrosionx.com/reelx.html

kann mir kaum vorstellen das es zu garantieverlust führt wenn ich es nur wie laut beipackzettel durch die wartungsöffnung gebe.
zumal es von den technischen eigenschaften bestimmt nicht schlechter ist und laut hersteller ja auch bei shimano verwendung findet.


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> dann können die mich mal....
> und ich nehme das hier:
> http://www.corrosionx.com/reelx.html



Genau :m Meine Stella FD wird hiermit geölt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nach allen 5 angeln Öl nach füllen?

Da würd ich so ein Modell Exxon Valdez nennen, wenn es soviel Öl verliert.

Mal davon abgesehen, das ich da keine Lust hätte einmal in der Woche ne Ölung durchzuführen.

Wenn ich Lust habe, dann schick ich meine Rollen nach 2 Jahren Salzwasser mal ein. Solange müssen die mit abspülen auskommen. #c


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Breamhunter...das hab ich sonst auch mit dem hot grease ins fast allen rollen im einsatz...weiß aber nicht ob sich das mit dem von shimano verwendetem fett verträgt...und komplett zerlegen und entfetten werde ich in der garantiezeit bestimmt nicht machen


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da würd ich so ein Modell Exxon Valdez nennen, wenn es soviel Öl verliert.



.... wie geil

nene....das würde ich auch nicht....steht aber echt in der anleitung der stella sfe|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey, Ich habe meine Shimano´s noch nie nachgeölt egal ob´s ne Technium oder Stella ist. Und sie laufen noch alle wie am ersten Tag. Wenn damit wirklich mal was wäre fahr ich zum meinen nächsten Shimano Händler und lass sie warten. Was aber noch nie paasiert ist und ich geh alle 2tage zum Angeln. Egal ob Salz oder Süßwasser. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich denke auch mal das gerade so hochwertige rollen das auch ertragen können und sollten....aber ich finde es echt witzig, das es laut anleitung so gemacht werden soll und dann kein öl beiliegt...werd montag mal mit shimano telen....


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> ich denke auch mal das gerade so hochwertige rollen das auch ertragen können und sollten....aber ich finde es echt witzig, das es laut anleitung so gemacht werden soll und dann kein öl beiliegt*...werd montag mal mit shimano telen...*.


 

Berichte bitte dann weiter. Habe auch einen dicken Hals.|gr:


----------



## rudini (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> dann können die mich mal....
> und ich nehme das hier:
> http://www.corrosionx.com/reelx.html
> 
> ...



Hast Du das ReelX schonmal irgendwo bei nem deutschen Händler rumstehen sehen??

Ich hab auch die Stella SW kürzlich erworben und mich ebenfalls gewundert,daß kein Öl bei war...am Anfang des JAhres bei der SFE war noch son Pupsfläschchen mit drin;+

#h


----------



## wallerwoller (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....hab ich...

http://www.biggameshop.de/index.php....html&XTCsid=c8c5ba40db58324530a44179e75ed8e9


----------



## ff-kroatien (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Spinnrollen in den meisten Fällen der aussagekräftigste Preis, sondern abhängig von der Art der Fischerei, einige sind unschlagbar ... Für den Fang von Welsen - Penn Slamer für Hecht ¸ Twin Power 4000 für Forelle, Barsch und kleinere Fische TP 2500. ich verwendet habe und Stella und die anderen, teureren Spinnrollen, aber TP ist unschlagbar für mich.
Und Angler sind oft in Spinnrollen enttäuscht, weil Ihr Zubehör nicht weiß genug. Es sollte zunächst gut Saldo Spinnrollen mit Spinnruten sein.
Wenn die Aktion ist schneller Spinnrutten (schnelle und superschnelle), dann ist es besser, geflochtene Schnüre (Braid) verwenden, wenn Sie die Nylon dann die entsprechende Aktion mit langsamer (mittlere und langsame) Spinnrutten verwenden


----------



## wallerwoller (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

;+ ämmmm wie meinen?


----------



## rudini (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> ;+ ämmmm wie meien?



...Geil!...

i hab fast nix verstande...#h

Gruß nach Kroatien!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> ...Geil!...
> 
> i hab fast nix verstande...#h
> 
> Gruß nach Kroatien!:m


 


Evtl. automatische Übersetzung? :m


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier gibts Schmiermittel und Öle:
http://www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html


----------



## wallerwoller (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sooo....
gerade mit shimano telefoniert...
der händler kann das org. öl jederzeit bei shimano bestellen.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich sehr beschämend, was einem für sehr viel Geld nicht geboten wird. Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden Rollen aus diesem Preis-/Qualitätsegment in Holzschatullen, mit Ölen, Fetten, Ersatzspule und einem schönen Samtbeutel geliefert.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr beschämend, was einem für sehr viel Geld nicht geboten wird.* Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden Rollen aus diesem Preis-/Qualitätsegment in Holzschatullen, mit Ölen, Fetten, Ersatzspule und einem schönen Samtbeutel geliefert.*





Sei froh, dass es nicht so ist. Das gab es früher auch nicht geschenkt, sondern in den Preis eingerechnet.
Rechne mal aus, was dann die Stella noch zusätzlich kosten
würde. :m #q


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, dann lass mal die Holzschatulle weg. Aber was kosten ein Fläschchen Öl, ein Transportbeutel und eine lausige E-Spule den Hersteller? Komischerweise schaffen das andere Anbieter sogar bei Rollen, die nur einen Bruchteil kosten!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Gut, dann lass mal die Holzschatulle weg. Aber was kosten ein Fläschchen Öl, ein Transportbeutel und* eine lausige E-Spule* den Hersteller? Komischerweise schaffen das andere Anbieter sogar bei Rollen, die nur einen Bruchteil kosten!


 


Keine Ahnung, aber im Verkauf bringt eine Stella-Spule
einen Hunni in die Händlerkasse.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber im Verkauf bringt eine Stella-Spule
> einen Hunni in die Händlerkasse.



Aber garantiert keinen von mir. Wenn es um Angelzeug geht, bin ich wirklich nicht knauserig, aber irgendwo hat der Spaß ein Loch.


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also bei meiner stalla sfe wat ein (wenn man es so nenne möchte) transportbeutel dabei....ein recht guter sogar.
ne kiste brauch ich für die rolle nicht...die ist wetterfest und hängt an der rute|supergri
für das öl muss ich auch nichts bezahlen bestellt der händler mir so....(kann er bei dem preiß einer stella auch wohl mal machen)...ist halt nur ein wenig aufwandt für den händler.
ne ersatzspule wär natürlich echt nen feiner zug ....aber nur wenn dann der preiß nich noch höher wird.
aber das ist sekundär...dan sollen die lieber den schnick schnack weg lassen...besser als wenn die anfangen an der quallität der rolle an sich zu spahren, die man zwar teuer bezahlt, die aber auch definitiv gegeben ist.


----------



## weserwaller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber garantiert keinen von mir. Wenn es um Angelzeug geht, bin ich wirklich nicht knauserig, aber irgendwo hat der Spaß ein Loch.




Genau so sieht es aus, mein Problem allerdings, ich kauf das teure Zeugs von Shimano trotzdem.

Auch wenn ich mich tierisch geärgert habe das selbst bei den  250€+ Rollen keine Neoprentasche, nein schlimmer noch nicht mal mehr einer diesen alten Filzbeutel dabei ist. 

Das Fläschen Öl ist da das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr beschämend, was einem für sehr viel Geld nicht geboten wird. Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden Rollen aus diesem Preis-/Qualitätsegment in Holzschatullen, mit Ölen, Fetten, Ersatzspule und einem schönen Samtbeutel geliefert.



Klar gab es diese Zeiten - da war DAM aber auch noch in deutscher Hand und es gab noch die D-Mark!!
Und damals waren diese Rollen für den "normalen" Angler genauso unerschwinglich wie die heutigen High End Teile.



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber im Verkauf bringt eine Stella-Spule
> einen Hunni in die Händlerkasse.


Von dem Hunni muß er aber auch die Spule bei Shimano und die Lohn- und Betriebskosten bezahlen.



weserwaller schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich tierisch geärgert habe das selbst bei den  250€+  Rollen keine Neoprentasche, nein schlimmer noch nicht mal mehr einer  diesen alten Filzbeutel dabei ist.



Bei der Mitchel Blade ALU für 39,90€ ist eine Alu E-Spule UND ein Filzbeutel dabei|supergri
Das sollte uns mal zu denken geben....


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Gut, dann lass mal die Holzschatulle weg. Aber was kosten ein Fläschchen Öl, ein Transportbeutel und eine lausige E-Spule den Hersteller? Komischerweise schaffen das andere Anbieter sogar bei Rollen, die nur einen Bruchteil kosten!


 
In Bezug auf die E-Spule...ist es nicht so, dass bei der Stella das Bremssystem in der Spule verbaut ist und daher die Spule vermeintlich teuerer ist als bei den anderen Shimano-Rollen? 

Das fehlende Öl empfinde ich ebenfalls als Frechheit!


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die E-Spule...ist es nicht so, dass bei der Stella das Bremssystem in der Spule verbaut ist und daher die Spule vermeintlich teuerer ist als bei den anderen Shimano-Rollen?
> 
> Das fehlende Öl empfinde ich ebenfalls als Frechheit!


 
Das ist ja nun wohl bei allen Frontbremsen so , also wohl auch bei ner Seido etc.
Über Preise von 100 EU für ne Ersatzspule läßt sich freilich trefflich streiten. Wenn die im Lieferumfang mit der Rolle dabei wäre, hätte der Händler nur einmal Auffwand:m
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun wohl bei allen Frontbremsen so , also wohl auch bei ner Seido etc.
> Über Preise von 100 EU für ne Ersatzspule läßt sich freilich trefflich streiten. *Wenn die im Lieferumfang mit der Rolle dabei wäre, hätte der Händler nur einmal Auffwand*:m
> Gruß A.


 

Dann wäre die Rolle halt 100€ teurer, und der Händler hätte noch weniger Kunden für die Rolle.:m


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Rolle halt 100€ teurer, und der Händler hätte noch weniger Kunden für die Rolle.:m


 
oder eben so:m man könnte ja bei weniger Aufwand, auch weniger Kosten und damit geringerem Preis ausgehen,
aber das wird wohl nix
Wer Ferrari fahren will, schraubt schließlich auch kein Trabie-Ersatzrad ran


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Spulen für die Exists schlagen auch mit 200-300 Euro pro Stück zu Buche. Statt 2 E-Spulen kauf ich mir lieber eine Ersatz-Certate...

Das die Preise für die Ersatzspulen (oder der Punkt, das keine beim Kauf dabei ist) eine absolute Frechheit sind, ist klar.

Klar ist aber auch, dass die Preise im Highend Bereich (und das nicht nur in der Angelindustrie) auf die Abgreifung der maximalen Zahlungsbereitschaft ausgelegt sind, ist auch klar.

Wer sich darüber aufregt, der soll sich solche Rollen eben nicht kaufen. Wer solche Rollen kauft, der weiss schon (oder sollte es wissen), das ihm das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So sieht's aus...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lange nichtsmehr losgewesen hier.

In JP ist die neue Certate draussen. Hat nun auch das Mag Seal im Schnurlaufröllchen und sieht irgendwie giftiger aus.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...g/reel/daiwa-spinning-reels/2013-certate.html


----------



## Sassone (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mache grad Urlaub in Suedostasien und bin heute in Kuala Lumpur auf einen Tackle Shop gestossen... Und an der Rolle konnte ich zu dem Preis einfach nicht vorbei gehen.... Die wird mich schoen im Sommer nach Norwegen begleiten.. 
Gruss aus Malaysia... Alex


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ebenfalls frisch eingetroffen

  eine Daiwa Certate 3000







  + Gewicht 284g
  + Schnurbügel schlägt zuverlässig um
  + Kurbelspiel = 0
  - Der Umschalter für die Rücklaufsperre liegt etwas ungünstig unter dem Rotor

Nächsten Monat geht's zum Mefo-Angeln nach Dänemark

  Andreas


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da hast du dir ja nen ordentlichen +280g Brocken zum Mefo Angeln geholt. #t

Wie bist du damit zufrieden? Mit der 3000er Version hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen, denn so hast du immer noch eine Option für Dorsch und Lachs, sowie für die Boddenangelei oder allg. auf Hecht. #6

Ist bei der Certate eine E-Spule dabei?


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Wie bist du damit zufrieden? ...



Auf'm Sofa macht sie sich ganz gut.  Ich war noch nicht zum Angeln, ist noch nicht einmal Schnur drauf.
Wenn sie sich in Dänemark bewährt, darf sie im Sommer mit nach Norwegen zum Uferangeln auf Pollack.

Ersatzspule ist keine dabei.


Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Laut plat.jp gibt es 2 verschieden farbige Spulen für die Certate
Von was ist es abhängig welche Spule drauf ist?
Macht sie einen soliden Eindruck?


----------



## ulfisch (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://japanfishingtackle.com/
Dieser shop scheint recht neu zu sein.
Er bietet die größte Auswahl an tuning/optional parts für Daiwa und Shimano.
Ich habe ihn erst nach meinen Bestellungen entdeckt.
Er ist etwas teurer bietet aber eine große Auswahl.
Ich wollte mich anmelden was nicht funktionierte
dann versuchte ich einen Testkauf.
Die Bestellung konnte nicht angenommen werden,
da ich die Meldung bekam"shipping to germany is unavailable with this shop" kurz: er versendet nicht nach Deutschland
Ich schickte eine e-mail und bekam einen Tag später eine Antwort.
Er (Kaz)  sei recht neu und deswegen ist die Website noch nicht perfekt, jetzt könne man bestellen.

Sicher einen Blick wert in Zukunft


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich Erfahrung mit der Daiwa Fuego spinning?
Ich habe mir sie mal eher zufällig und sehr günstig gekauft und bin restlos begeistert.
Bei gleichem Gewicht wie eine 1000 Rarenium wirkt sie auf mich wesentlich robuster und weniger "klapprig"
und dabei mochte ich die Rarenium.
Zudem ist die Daiwa auch für das Salzwasser geeignet.

Ich habe in deutschsprachigen Foren sehr wenig über die Fuego gefunden.


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich habe die 1500er Fuego und sehe das etwas anders ... die Lackierung ist nicht so doll (keine wirklich glatte Oberfläche) und wirkt anfällig, Zaion ist wie Ci4 zwar schön leicht, aber die Haptik gefällt mir noch weniger als bei der Rarenium, liegt sicher auch am für mich weniger ergonomischen Rollenfuß. Das Laufverhalten ist zwar sehr leichtgängig, aber recht rauh ... ich sehe die in etwa auf Rarenium-Niveau (die ich auch regelmäßig fische), aber im HighEnd-Thread hier hat die nichts zu suchen, Aspire, Fireblood, TP Ci4, JP TP, usw. laufen alle deutlich besser, genauso wie die Certate (alt wie neu).

Fazit: Für den Technium-Preis damals beim TWH-Sale ein ganz schmuckes Röllchen, das wunderbar leicht ist und läuft (und ich fische die deshalb auch ganz gerne). Wer viel Wert auf weichen/glatten/smoothen Lauf und Haptik legt, wird aber eher enttäuscht sein. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die 1500er Fuego und sehe das etwas anders ... die Lackierung ist nicht so doll (keine wirklich glatte Oberfläche) und wirkt anfällig, Zaion ist wie Ci4 zwar schön leicht, aber die Haptik gefällt mir noch weniger als bei der Rarenium, liegt sicher auch am für mich weniger ergonomischen Rollenfuß. Das Laufverhalten ist zwar sehr leichtgängig, aber recht rauh ... ich sehe die in etwa auf Rarenium-Niveau (die ich auch regelmäßig fische), aber im HighEnd-Thread hier hat die nichts zu suchen, Aspire, Fireblood, TP Ci4, JP TP, usw. laufen alle deutlich besser, genauso wie die Certate (alt wie neu).
> 
> ...





Ich habe damals auch den TWH-Sale mitgemacht
und habe mit Versand und Zoll nur etwas mehr als für meine Rarenium bezahlt.
Das fällt natürlich ins Gewicht bei meiner subjektiven Bewertung.
Den Lauf finde ich angenehmer als bei meiner Rarenium und mein Röllchen hat schon ein bisschen was mitgemacht
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr.
Ob sich die jetzigen 270-300 Dollar lohnen ist eine andere Sache.
Die Haptik ist sicher Geschmacksache


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ja, klar, gerade bez. Optik, Haptik und Ergonomie ist das immer auch ein Stück Geschmackssache. Optisch gefällt mir die Fuego aber sehr gut und ein Kumpel macht mir gerade einen schicken Knob aus dunklem Wurzelholz, der kommt sicher gut an der roten Kurbel 

Für den Ausverkaufs-Preis finde ich die Rolle auch technisch OK, aber den original Preis halte ich eben nicht für gerechtfertigt. Wobei es ja auch innerhalb einer Serie/Modellreihe Schwankungen geben kann, andere Fuegos laufen vielleicht etwas satter als meine?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin auch gerade am rumbasteln an meinen Rollen.
Vielleicht hatte ich mit meiner Fuego auch Glück
die Bewertungen auf Ausländischen Foren fällt insgesamt aber recht gut aus.

Na gut jetzt machen wir wieder mit den teuren Röllchen weiter


----------



## Besorger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hat jemand schon die neue stella sw gefunden bei einem deutschen händler? suche eine 5000er sw  aber nicht die silberne mit gold


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...18/saltwater-fishing/13-stella-sw-5000xg.html

Beim aktuellen Wechselkurs wäre es blöd *nicht* in Japan zu ordern.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...18/saltwater-fishing/13-stella-sw-5000xg.html
> 
> Beim aktuellen Wechselkurs wäre es blöd *nicht* in Japan zu ordern.



Ein Schnäppchen! 749,- € + Zoll :m|kopfkrat


----------



## Besorger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

puhhhh ne dann doch auf deutschland warten   aber danke jungs


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen! 749,- € + Zoll :m|kopfkrat



Und? 
Manchen ist es das wert. Kannst ja gerne hier dann 1200 Euro bei Shimano Deutschland bezahlen. |supergri #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eben..High End ist kein Muss sondern ein ICH WILL !


----------



## Besorger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja ich rauch nicht trinke nicht  irgendwie muss ich ja anderen schwachsinn machen


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So schauts aus!


----------



## ulfisch (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Macht ziemlich genau 900 Euro inkl. Zoll
ist doch eine Ersparnis.
Der Versand aus Japan geht schnell.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...allerdings ohne Garantie.....
und auch in Deutschland darf verhandelt werden....


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und?
> Manchen ist es das wert. Kannst ja gerne hier dann 1200 Euro bei Shimano Deutschland bezahlen. |supergri #q


 
Soll ja jeder machen wie er will, und wer nicht weiß wohin mit seiner Kohle...meinen Segen hat er.#c


----------



## 19jakob88 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi, 
Welche Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Ich habe 2 Rollen zur Auswahl!! Zum einen .... 
1. Shimano Stella 4000sfe  und
2. Daiwa certate 2500 real four
Soll rein zum GuFi fischen auf Zander genutzt werden!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung für mich!!!


----------



## Frostbeule (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde solange es Spaß macht und der Geldbeutel es hergibt spricht nichts gegen verhältnismäßig hohe Ausgaben für das Hobby - dachte ich mir kürzlich auch und kaufte mir eine stella 4000 sw. Nach ausgiebigen kurbeln empfinde ich den lauf der Rolle als gleichmäßig aber relativ rauh und etwas laut. Hat da jemandschon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ansonsten macht die Rolle einen sehr soliden Eindruck wie ich finde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...allerdings ohne Garantie.....
> und auch in Deutschland darf verhandelt werden....



Nützt nur nicht viel, wenn bei einer Highend Rolle der Händlereinkaufspreis bei 800 Euro liegt und die Rolle für unter 700 Euro (ohne Verhandeln) an deine Haustür kommt.

Selbst wenn der Händler nur 10% zu seinem EK verdienen kann/braucht, dann sind immer noch über 200 Euro Differenz.

Und zu dem Verhandeln. Ich mag diese Basarmentalität nicht, wo um jeden Spinner noch gehandelt wird. Ich gehe in den Laden und frag nach einem Preis für mich, da ich in den Laden mehrere Tausend Euro gesteckt habe, darf ich das auch machen. Er nennt mir einen Preis, ich leg das Geld auf den Tisch und geh mit dem Zeug raus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Soll ja jeder machen wie er will, und wer nicht weiß wohin mit seiner Kohle...meinen Segen hat er.#c



Da sind aber nun alle froh, das wir deinen Segen haben...|uhoh:

Sry, aber das ganze hört sich ein wenig nach Neid an...#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ jakob, ich bin ja mehr Daiwa Fan. Ich würde sofort die Certate nehmen, ohne da groß zu überlegen. Ich finde, das die vo Lauf her wesentlich "smoother" ist als eine Stella. Stella wollte ich mehrmals kaufen, hab mich dann im Laden aber nie dazu durchringen können, da sie mir einfach nicht so gut gefällt wie Certate/Branzino/Exist.

Der Post nach deinem bestätigt das ja auch.

Allerdings laufen hier auch genug Leute rum, die Shimano lieber mögen und lieber die Stella fischen...


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da sind aber nun alle froh, das wir deinen Segen haben...|uhoh:
> 
> Sry, aber das ganze hört sich ein wenig nach Neid an...#c



Das kann ich ganz klar verneinen.#d
Nur würden bei mir die gepackten Koffer vor der Tür stehen, würde ich das Haushaltsgeld für sowas "verbraten". Und das zu Recht...:k

Aber wenn du mir Neid vorwirfst, bescheinige ich dir hiermit Arroganz und Überheblichkeit.

Und jetzt will ich euch in eurem "Kreise" auch nicht weiter stören.#q


----------



## 19jakob88 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja ich dank dir schon mal dafür. Ein Freund von mir rät mir auch eher zu der Daiwa! Der sagt einfach das sie etwas robuster ist!
Problem nur das ich schon immer von der Stella geträumt habe! Nun bin ich verunsichert |bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geh mit deiner Rute in Laden und schraub die mal ran. Dann schläfst du noch 1-2 Nächte drüber und dann triffst du eine Entscheidung. Ich wollte auch immer eine Stella haben...soviele Angler können ja nicht irren...aber im Laden war ich immer Enttäuscht von ihr. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich uns keine Chance gegeben hätte...

Generell kann man aber sagen, oder muss man, das Daiwa die letzten paar Jahre erhebliche Entwicklungen durchgeführt hat (Airrotor, Mag Seal, AGS Ringe) und Shimano nichts neues rausgebebracht hat.

Mein Händler, welcher eher Shimano Fan ist meinte mal, das Daiwa Shimano grad ein wenig davon zieht...

@ Windelwilli. Es klingt halt komisch, wenn sich einer in so einem Thread zu Wort meldet und gleich einen negativen Post bringt. Hier im Board gibts auch Angelarten die ich unmöglich finde, trotzdem mische ich mich da nicht ein. 

Ich werfe dir etwas vor und du *bescheinigst* mir daraufhin Überheblichkeit und Arroganz. Lies dir deinen Post nochmal durch und überlege mal, wie das wohl wirkt. Ich denke, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der kurz über den semantischen Fauxpas lachen musste.

Aber das soll es dann auch gewesen sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In dem Stella Post nach seiner frage ging es aber um die 4000sw.
Die läuft eben ein wenig "härter".
Stand damals vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung, Stella 4000sfe, certate oder branzino. Irgendwie passte die Stella am besten, und ich bereue es nicht einen Tag. Alleine der deutlich höhere schnureinzug ist schon ein großer Vorteil gegenüber der 2500er certate.
Bzgl Robustheit kann ich dich beruhigen, es ist schon erstaunlich was diese 270 gr Rolle so mitmacht. Bei mir wird sie unter anderem auch auf der Ostsee missbraucht, und hat schon einige hundert Dorsche nach oben befördert.
An der Rolle sind weder Verschleißerscheinungen noch andere äußere Veränderungen zu bemerken.
Am besten einfach beide mal anschauen, obwohl man in der klasse nur vom begrabbeln eigentlich gar kein Urteil bilden kann.


----------



## Besorger (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

es gibt auch die fireblood die deutlich leichter als eine stella läuft hab beides zum verlgeich  leider ist die fireblood rar  würd ich direkt gegen ne stella tauschen.hab jetz ne 3000FE  und 5000SW   daiwa  hmm exist oder wie die 900euro rolle heisst  kurbeln wie nen doofen um den gleichn schnur einzug zu bekomen und ich fand die mehr als komisch. auch dieses  teil was so vibriert  von daiwa  das seh ich asl störung. ABER  jeder hat halt so seine eignen empfindungen wie eine rolle in dem fall sein soll       warum ich ne stella habe   ich geh mindestens wenn mein auto wieder fährt 5mal die woche am rhein  da muss die rolle einfach halten. hab auch mit einer stradic angefangen      aber irgendwann wie der mauerer muss man abwegen wie oft man sein werkzeug brauch     so sehe ich das   und ich geh hart für eine stella arbeiten aber ich finde sie ist ihr geld wert   auch wenn es einfach nur ein luxux ist den man nicht zwingend zum angeln braucht ne stradic oder sustain fängt die gleichen fischen  bei gleichem schnureinzug   


PS sorry für die rechtschreibung


----------



## biX (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm, so verschieden sind die persönlichen Anforderungen. Ich wähle nämlich immer extra zum Spinnfischen Rollen mit geringer Übersetzung. Langsamer ist nämlich häufig mehr ... (ich rede jetzt hier nicht vom Meerforellenangeln, da hab ich auch hohe Übersetzung an der Rolle).
Wenn man aber überlegt, dass man bei Rollen mit hoher Übersetzung mit einer Kurbelumdrehung schon mal 70/80 cm einholt, ist mir das eindeutig zu viel.

MfG
V.


----------



## Besorger (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

siehst du ich hab extra eine hohe und kurbel nur 1mal  hab ehmmm  88cm glaub ich    ich fahr damit eig gut  sons mach ich einfach eine halbe umdrehung. aber ich fisch damit auch eig nur gummifische am rhein


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tja und ich mag 70-80cm Schnureinzug beim Mefoangeln. Ich Kurbel lieber schneller, wenn es nötig ist, als das ich im Winter beim Spinnfischen einschlafe. Mit einer Rolle die über 90 cm einzieht würde ich die Krise bekommen.


----------



## ein Angler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Allrounder
Dito so isses.
Andreas


----------



## wallerwoller (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also ich finde soche entscheidungen sind im laden mehr nen kauf auf verdacht als alles andere...im laden mal probekurbeln ist ne gaaaanz andere nummer als damit wirklich zu fischen...
ne stella muss man richtig angeln um sich ein bild zu machen....ist mit der certate nichts anderes.
ich finde es aber immer witzig das die stella immer mit der exsist verglichen wird, ....wo die rollen doch einige hundert euro trennen;+|kopfkrat
ich habe meine stella 4000sfe für 450euro gekauft....ne menge geld...im vergleich mit ner moretan war sie für mich deutlich interessanter.
exsist und certate scheiden für mich völlig aus, weil ich keine lust auf mag-seal habe....da ich meine rollen nach ablauf der garantie gern selbst warte und ich auch noch nie probleme ohne mag-seal hatte.


----------



## Besorger (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Hobby MUSS Geld Kosten


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Wallerwoller,

Die Exist ist das beste von Daiwa, die Stella das beste von Shimano.In Deutschland sind Certate und Stella in derselben Preiskategorie. In Japan ist die Certate wiederrum günstiger als die Stella.

Und zu dem Mag Seal. Ich denke bei vielen Kritikern ist es immer noch nicht begriffen worden, das wenn das Mag Seal nichtmehr funktionieren sollte, das die Rolle dann immer noch mindestens genauso gut ist wie eine Rolle ohne Mag Seal.

Du kannst deine Rollen ja selber warten, nur kann es sein, das die Mag Seal Funktion wegfällt, weil das Out of Space Oil verbraucht ist. Aber genau aus diesem Grund eine Rolle kaufen, die garkein Mag Seal hat ist quatsch!

Ich hätte gerne mal an der hier gekurbelt.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...81_86/flussangeln-binnenseeangeln/opus-1.html

Dürfte hier auch nen Stückchen über 1000 Euro kosten. Anfrage hatte ich an SWAT Fishing mal gestellt. Kam aber nie eine Antwort. Naja, wenn die das nicht nötig haben ihren Schei$$ zu verkaufen. Nur mal so, falls ein Verantwortlicher aus irgendwelchen Unternehmen mitliesst. Wenn es irgendwo ein Kontaktformular für Anfragen gibt, und ich in einer lesbaren und nachvollziebaren Art eine Anfrage formuliere und keine Antwort bekomme, dann ist das Unternehmen für mich gestorben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und zu dem Mag Seal. Ich denke bei vielen Kritikern ist es immer noch nicht begriffen worden, das wenn das Mag Seal nichtmehr funktionieren sollte, das die Rolle dann immer noch mindestens genauso gut ist wie eine Rolle ohne Mag Seal.
> 
> Du kannst deine Rollen ja selber warten, nur kann es sein, das die Mag Seal Funktion wegfällt, weil das Out of Space Oil verbraucht ist. Aber genau aus diesem Grund eine Rolle kaufen, die garkein Mag Seal hat ist quatsch!


Richtig, weg mit dem Quatsch :m, was ordentliches rein und gut ist!

Dass z.B. bei Salzwasserberührung nur ein regelmäßiger Schmierwechsel das dauerhafte Überleben der Rolle sichert, das ist Fakt und hat sich inzwischen weit herumgeprochen.

Ein Punkt dazu aber noch: 
Sind mit dem MagSeal irgendwelche Dichtungen oder Abscheider oder Adhäsionsmaterial verbunden, also mehr als nur das spacige Spezialschmiermittel ? 
Keine geduldige Werbeware, Paperware, Digital-Bits Info oder Filmchen reicht zur Klärung. 
Solange ich das nicht selber auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut habe, oder jemand anders das plausibel darstellt, bin ich da wenigstens etwas skeptisch. 
Immerhin könnte man auch das mit ersetzen wie den Pollen+Milbenfilter beim Staubsauger, auch Herstellerfremd natürlich :g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Exist ist das beste von Daiwa, die Stella das beste von Shimano.


Diese Aussage nun reizt zum Widerspruch, und zur Widerlegung! :m

Wenn ich mal an kräftiges Angeln denke, also z.B. an Wels oder auch nur richtig Hecht, dann wäre mir das schon mal nichts, weil einiges daran untauglich.
So würde ich z.B. aus demselben Stall eine Saragosa/Spheros jeder Stella vorziehen, wenn man wirklich Power von der Rolle braucht.
Genauso würde ich, wenn es richtig groß sein soll mit viel Schnur auch noch, eine Ultegra Ci4 in größter Ausführung vorziehen und als beste ansehen, wenn es eben darum geht etwas mehr als nur ein paar Meter Schnur zu bewegen, sei es im Wasser oder durch die Luft. 
Und nochmal wiederholt: Die Saragosa/Spheros sind durchaus besser als eine Stella und diese keineswegs die beste, wenn man mehr erwartet als eine Stella bieten kann. 
Usw. für die anderen Fälle, auch bei Daiwa gibt es da einiges.

Richtig ist aber: 
Die Stella Rollen sind das aufgebrezelteste und verführerischte von Shimano, der beste Anglerfischerman-Köder und Fänger im Programm, also das beste aus Verkäufersicht, um den Kunden möglichst viel Geld auf den realen oder virtuellen Tresen legen zu lassen. 
Und Daiwa muss da immer wieder irgendwie drüber.

Und hinzu kommt, dass wer overtackled und underfished ist, seine überzähligen Penunzen eben gerne auch wofür anlegen will und dafür wenigstens ne geile Peepshow erwartet.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Wallerwoller,
> 
> Die Exist ist das beste von Daiwa, die Stella das beste von Shimano.In Deutschland sind Certate und Stella in derselben Preiskategorie. In Japan ist die Certate wiederrum günstiger als die Stella.
> 
> ...


 

Mit Sicherheit ein interessantes Teil.:m
Aber mal ganz unabhängig vom Preis, eine Bremse mit max.
3 KG ist doch irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, zum Finessefischen langt das. Und es gibt noch eine Schwesterrolle, welche eine höhere Bremskraft hat. Ist aber grad, mal wieder, nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Tisie (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tach,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort die Certate nehmen, ohne da groß zu überlegen. Ich finde, das die vo Lauf her *wesentlich "smoother"* ist als eine Stella.



sorry, aber das halte ich für maßlos übertrieben! Ich fische die 4000SFE, mein Kumpel die neue 2500er Certate und wir haben die oft verglichen und das nicht nur per probekurbeln im Laden, sondern unter Last am Wasser - die laufen beide auf sehr ähnlichem Niveau!



19jakob88 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir rät mir auch eher zu der Daiwa! Der sagt einfach das sie etwas robuster ist!



Kann er das auch begründen?



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Generell kann man aber sagen, oder muss man, das Daiwa die letzten paar Jahre erhebliche Entwicklungen durchgeführt hat (Airrotor, Mag Seal, AGS Ringe) und Shimano nichts neues rausgebebracht hat.



Auch das ist faktisch nicht richtig! Shimano hat mit der Stella FE auch funktional nochmal einen ordentlichen Schritt im Vergleich zur FD gemacht (z.B. X-Ship, usw.). Abgesehen davon halte ich den Airrotor nur für ein Design-Merkmal und ob MagSeal in der PRaxis besteht und wirklich Vorteile bringt, wird sich in ein paar Jahren zeigen, wenn die ersten Langzeiterfahrungen vorliegen. Bis dahin sehe ich das skeptisch.



Besorger schrieb:


> es gibt auch die fireblood die deutlich leichter als eine stella läuft hab beides zum verlgeich  leider ist die fireblood rar  würd ich direkt gegen ne stella tauschen.hab jetz ne 3000FE  und 5000SW



Klar läuft die Fireblood leichter an, Deine beiden Stellas haben ja auch 'ne höhere Übersetzung |rolleyes



wallerwoller schrieb:


> also ich finde soche entscheidungen sind im laden mehr nen kauf auf verdacht als alles andere...im laden mal probekurbeln ist ne gaaaanz andere nummer als damit wirklich zu fischen...
> ne stella muss man richtig angeln um sich ein bild zu machen....ist mit der certate nichts anderes.
> ich finde es aber immer witzig das die stella immer mit der exsist verglichen wird, ....wo die rollen doch einige hundert euro trennen;+|kopfkrat
> ich habe meine stella 4000sfe für 450euro gekauft....ne menge geld...im vergleich mit ner moretan war sie für mich deutlich interessanter.
> exsist und certate scheiden für mich völlig aus, weil ich keine lust auf mag-seal habe....da ich meine rollen nach ablauf der garantie gern selbst warte und ich auch noch nie probleme ohne mag-seal hatte.



Volle Zustimmung #6 ... wie oben schon angedeutet: warten wir mal ab, was die Jungs an der Küste und anderen harten Einsatzbedingungen in ein paar Jahren so von den MagSeal Rollen berichten, bis dahin bleibe ich skeptisch und vertraue weiterhin auf die auch ohne HighTech-Öl salzwasserfesten Shimis, die ich problemlos selbst pflegen/warten/schmieren kann.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So würde ich z.B. aus demselben Stall eine Saragosa/Spheros jeder Stella vorziehen, wenn man wirklich Power von der Rolle braucht.
> ...
> Und nochmal wiederholt: Die Saragosa/Spheros sind durchaus besser als eine Stella und diese keineswegs die beste, wenn man mehr erwartet als eine Stella bieten kann.



Alles klar, Det, deshalb fischen die Jungs auf GT auch größtenteils mit den SW-Stellas |rolleyes ... beruhen Deine Aussagen auf Deinen Weasler-Erfahrungen? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

X-Ship mag sein, da hatte ich auch noch dran gedacht. Das war es dann aber auch. Die 3 von mir genannten Dinge sind aber trotzdem richtig gut. Und da können noch 100 Shimano Jünger kommen und das versuchen zu negieren.

Aber letztlich hatte Daiwa vor Jahren mit ihren Hyper Digigear's schon Getriebe, wo Shimano heute noch von träumt. Also ist das X-Ship mehr ein "Abstand verringern" als neue Innovation bringen.


----------



## magi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Nordlichtangler

Dann werd doch mal zur Abwechselung konkret. Hast du etwas mehr zu bieten, was deine Theorie bezüglich der Stella als reines Prestigeobjekt betrifft oder ergibt sich deine "Einschätzung" aus der Tatsache, dass du dein priorisiertes Gerät sebst besitzt? Hast du schonmal mit der Stella gefischt oder bestenfalls 1, 2 mal Probe gekurbelt? Kann mich da an diverse Arc vs. Stella-Diskussionen mit dir erinnern, welche ich im Nachhinein-mal abgesehen von den unterschiedlichen Preisklassen und dem zwangsläufig statt findenen Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich, eher lächerlich fand. Die Arc, um bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben, mag das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Was die max. Performance angeht liegen zwischen ihr und der Stella mMn Welten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Maht euren persönlichen Stress privat aus und nicht bei uns.
Danke.


----------



## wallerwoller (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also mal nun wieder ganz sachlich zum thema...
und bitte jungs...werdet doch nicht immer persönlich...hier geht es um angelrollen...nicht um politik oder religion#q

erstmal möchte ich klarstellen das ich daiwarollen nicht schlecht finde, nur weil ich mich für eine stella entschieden habe.
allerdings hat meine entscheidung auch gute gründe, die sich allerdings auf "meine" "individuellen" bedürfnisse und vorstellungen bezieht.
also sind die von mir genannten argumente stets aus meiner sujektiven sicht für den von mir gekauften artikel und nicht kontra andere artikel.

zu dem bei meiner stella (fehlenden) mag seal...
ich habe es nich nie vermisst, das die stella von haus aus recht hochwertige, geschützte kugellager besitzt. (die morethan bestimmt auch...die brauch es dem anschein nach auch nicht und gilt allgemein als sehr gut).
Bei mir an der elbe oder beim mefo fischen kommt schon mal ordentlich sand und dreck in spiel...vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, was passiert, wenn sowas in das mag-seal-öl gerät???
ich habe auch noch keine wegrostenden stella gesehen.

das shimano nur von den digi.gear getrieben treumen kann...|rolleyes|kopfkrat|supergri
ich denke kaum das es sooo risige unterschiede in der praxis macht. was die produktionskosten betrifft, sollte man sich mal gedanken machen...was ist wohl aufwändiger???...einfaches ausfräsen, mit der dazugehörigen unterbrechung der materiallinien...oder kaltschmieden...veredeln ...und beschichten|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist sowas High End und was haltet ihr von dem Modell?
Kann es jemand mal mit Daiwa und Shimano vergleichen?

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Revo_Neos_10S_Euro


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer kann mir eigentlich mal den Begriff "High-End" definieren?:m

Ich tue mich mit dem Begriff schwer. Ist jetzt nur der hohe
Preis ausschlaggebend? Wenn die Rolle 3 Jahre auf dem Markt ist, dann spätestens bröckelt der Preis, und die Rolle rutscht aus dem teuersten Segment heraus.Ist sie dann weniger "High-End"?
Oder welche Konstellation muß gegeben sein, um sich mit dem "High-End" zu schmücken?


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also ich aus meienr sicht würde high end nicht über den preis sondern eher über die ausstattung und die jeweiligen top modelle der hersteller definieren muss ja nicht immer gleich daiwa oder shimano jenseits der 500€ sein ich denke schon das abu, quantum und andere hersteller mit gewissen modellen auch zum hig eng bereich gehören so sehe ich das jedenfalls ansonsten müsste ja es heißen high price und nicht high end


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, ich würde High End über die Qualität definieren. Nur leider spiegelt der Preis oft die Qualität wieder. Womit eine Definition über den Preis auch möglich wäre. Da aber Quantensprünge bei den Angelrollen wohl nicht zu erwarten sind, würde ich eine 5 Jahre alte High End Rolle auch noch zum heutigen High End zählen. Auch wenn sie billiger ist. Bei einer 5 Jahre alten S Klasse würde ich das allerdings nicht machen. In dem Markt sind noch zu viele Innovationen usw.

Was mich interessiert. Wie ist die Revo? Taugt die was und hat jemand ne Revo und irgendwas wie Exist oder Stella usw. usf?


----------



## melis (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber letztlich hatte Daiwa vor Jahren mit ihren Hyper Digigear's schon Getriebe, wo Shimano heute noch von träumt.


 Das ist nichts anderes als Marinealuminium mit Kupfer und noch ein paar anderen Sachen drin. Nicht wirklich günstig, aber nichts weltbewegendes. Shimano hat ein sehr ähnliches Material gewählt. Die Machart unterscheidet sich nur ein wenig. 
Wenn du Getriebe sehen willst wovon man heute träumen kann, dann schau dir mal DAM aus den 50ern an. Selbst die DAM Quick Royal MDS hat ein Getriebe an das erst heute Stella, Branzino rankommen.
MDS nicht zu vergessen. 
Ich will damit nur zeigen, was als Innovation verkauft wird im Rollensektor ist nie etwas neues oder für die Angelei gemacht.
Die Getriebe, Zaion, Ci4, Mag Seal, Kugellager und und und. 
Gab es alles schon vorher.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vor allem konnte man vor 50 Jahren schon so präzise Arbeiten wie heutzutage. Bei den Rollen Diskussionen kommen immer wieder Leute die meinen, dass die 50 Jahre alte DAM Rollen besser sind als heutige Rollen, welche 500-1000 Euro kosten. Glaub ich nicht dran. Leg ne Exist neben deine 50 Jahre alten DAM Rollen und du hast dasselbe, als wenn du eine neue AMG S Klasse neben einen Trabbi stellst.


----------



## Franky D (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vor allem konnte man vor 50 Jahren schon so präzise Arbeiten wie heutzutage. Bei den Rollen Diskussionen kommen immer wieder Leute die meinen, dass die 50 Jahre alte DAM Rollen besser sind als heutige Rollen, welche 500-1000 Euro kosten. Glaub ich nicht dran. Leg ne Exist neben deine 50 Jahre alten DAM Rollen und du hast dasselbe, als wenn du eine neue AMG S Klasse neben einen Trabbi stellst.


 
so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen nur weil die rollen heute 500-1000€ kosten sind sie auch nicht gleich besser der schuss kann auch mal nach hinten losgehen. Die DAM zählten vor 50 jahren zur damaligen zeit bestimmt auch zum high end. und um auf den vergleich mal einzugehen mag sein das die neuen rollen im direkten vergleich besser sind aber jetzt kommts ich möchte eine exist mal in 50jahren sehen ob die immer noch so läuft wie die alten dam´s von damals das bezweifle ich schwer selbiges ist es mit dem trabbi und dem amg der trabbi aus plaste gammelt nicht und hat ein grund soliden motor wohin gegen der amg bis ans limit hochgezüchtet ist und auch viel empfindlicher ist und mit sicherheit keine 50jahre hält


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann ja jeder mit seinen 50 Jahre DAM Rollen los ziehen. Aber ich bin inzwischen mehr als genervt von solchen Einwänden. Wir können ja gerne ein "Ausgestorbene High End Spinnrollen Diskussionsthread" aufmachen. 

Keine Ahnung wie das dem Rest hier geht, aber meiner Meinung nach bringen uns diese Punkte nichts. Obwohl bestimmt haben die alten DAM's auch bessere Schnurverlegung und eine bessere Bremse als eine Stella/Exist. Und natürlich wog die DAM auch nur 120 Gramm... 

Ich hab mal ein paar alte DAM in der Hand gehabt. Ich hätte sowas in den Müll geworfen. Wie gesagt, kann jeder mit solchen uralt Dingern angeln, aber für mich ist das nichts. Und den Einwand das DAM schon früher alles hatte was die heutigen Top Modell auch haben? Das glaubt ihr doch selber nicht.


----------



## melis (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vor allem konnte man vor 50 Jahren schon so präzise Arbeiten wie heutzutage. Bei den Rollen Diskussionen kommen immer wieder Leute die meinen, dass die 50 Jahre alte DAM Rollen besser sind als heutige Rollen, welche 500-1000 Euro kosten. Glaub ich nicht dran. Leg ne Exist neben deine 50 Jahre alten DAM Rollen und du hast dasselbe, als wenn du eine neue AMG S Klasse neben einen Trabbi stellst.


Das die besser sind hab ich nie gesagt. Das Wort besser ist nicht definiert. Aber schau dir mal die Bilder hier an. 50er Das ist keine Seltenheit. Oder mds. Bei den aus den 50ern muss man eigentlich schon sagen, besser. Nur das Gewicht ist etwas höher und die Schnurverlegung gewinnt keine Schönheitspreise.


----------



## melis (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder mit seinen 50 Jahre DAM Rollen los ziehen. Aber ich bin inzwischen mehr als genervt von solchen Einwänden. Wir können ja gerne ein "Ausgestorbene High End Spinnrollen Diskussionsthread" aufmachen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie das dem Rest hier geht, aber meiner Meinung nach bringen uns diese Punkte nichts. Obwohl bestimmt haben die alten DAM's auch bessere Schnurverlegung und eine bessere Bremse als eine Stella/Exist. Und natürlich wog die DAM auch nur 120 Gramm...
> 
> Ich hab mal ein paar alte DAM in der Hand gehabt. Ich hätte sowas in den Müll geworfen. Wie gesagt, kann jeder mit solchen uralt Dingern angeln, aber für mich ist das nichts. Und den Einwand das DAM schon früher alles hatte was die heutigen Top Modell auch haben? Das glaubt ihr doch selber nicht.


Mir ging es nur um deine Daiwa Hyper Gear, von sowas kann Shimano nur träumen Erfindung.

Du solltest mal aufwachen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kubel halt mal dran, dann wirst du sehen das die Exist viel besser läuft als die Stella. Das ganze wird dann nurnoch von einer 50 Jahre alten DAM getoppt, die ist den Japanern einfach noch ein paar tausend Jahre voraus.


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> . Das ganze wird dann nur noch von einer 50 Jahre alten DAM getoppt, die ist den Japanern einfach noch ein paar tausend Jahre voraus.


 
Richtig erkannt #6

Das Rad können auch Japaner nicht neu erfinden.
Ob es nun aus "Plaste und Elaste" ist - oder aus "seltenen Erden"  grundsätzlich bleibt es ein Rad.


----------



## h3nn3 (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muss sagen, ich hab mich mit so alten Modellen noch nicht auseinander gesetzt, aber dennoch würde mich mal interessieren, ob diese Rollen auch so weich laufen wie Stella o.ä.. "Besser" kann also nicht über Gewicht oder Schnurverlegung definiert werden. Und dann auch nicht über den Lauf. 
Woran denn sonst? Also für mich sind das genau die Dinge, die mich zum Kauf eines High-End-Produktes bewegen. 
Nen Porsche kauf ich mir ja auch nicht, weil der Motor lange halten soll, oder?

Zur Revo Neos: Meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht im High End Bereich einzuordnen, auch wenn der Preis etwas anderes vermuten lässt. Bei den Erfahrungen die ich bisher mit der Rolle gemacht habe, ist es allerhöchstens ein mäßiges Mittelklassemodell.


----------



## welsfaenger (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@h3nn3

was für Erfahrungen hast du denn bisher her mit der Revo ?

Wenn du die Revo in der Virtrine vom SFZO meinst, kann ich deine Meinung verstehen. Die scheint nicht in Ordnung zu sein, habe ich denen aber auch schon gesagt. Habe mittlerweile noch drei, vier andere von denen in der Hand gehabt die deutlich besser waren. Vom Lauf her sind sie nicht so extrem geschmeidig wie eine Stella oder Daiwa, eher wie so´n Schweizer Uhrwerk. Da gab es am Anfang wohl ein paar Qualitätsprobleme gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich hab mich mit so alten Modellen noch nicht auseinander gesetzt, aber dennoch würde mich mal interessieren, ob diese Rollen auch so weich laufen wie Stella o.ä.. "Besser" kann also nicht über Gewicht oder Schnurverlegung definiert werden.......


 
Bei uns im Hause "lagern" Ruten  und Rollen aus mittlerweile 4 Anglergenerationen. Schon als kleiner "Schwarzangler" hatte ich persönlich die Möglichkeit und das Interesse, Vergleiche von Rollen, Ruten etc.,  also "damals und heute" für mich "persönlich" zum Vergleich zu ziehen.....Qualität-auch so ein Begriff |rolleyes- wurde damals wie heute produziert.
...und ob ich nun einen "Lanz-Bulldog" brauche oder Meine, ein Porsche ist für mein Vorhaben besser geeignet, muß ich selber entscheiden.
Beide sind technisch "auf der Höhe Ihrer Zeit" anzusiedeln !

....und der Begriff "Besser" gehört m.M.n. in Einsteins Relativitätstheorie...oder in den Kindergarten.


----------



## wallerwoller (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Bobster...#6

wenn überhaupt, gibt es nur individuel passender.


----------



## h3nn3 (13. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Beide sind technisch "auf der Höhe Ihrer Zeit" anzusiedeln !
> 
> ....und der Begriff "Besser" gehört m.M.n. in Einsteins Relativitätstheorie...oder in den Kindergarten.



Das würde ich direkt unterschreiben. 

Zum Begriff "besser": Das ist natürlich immer eine Definitionssache. Jeder wird für sich diesen Begriff definieren müssen. Und wenn Langlebigkeit ein Maß für besser darstellt, dann will ich nicht behaupten, dass die derzeitigen Generationen besser sind. 

Wie gesagt stellen für mich aber die Präzisionsarbeit, das Material und die technischen Neuerungen, die heute aktuell sind ein Maß für besser dar. Damit verbunden sind dann Eigenschaften wie Laufruhe, Anlaufwiderstand, Schnurverlegung, Bremskraft und Leichtigkeit.

Zur Revo nochmal: 

Ich hatte 2,3 Modelle in der Hand. Unter anderem auch am SFZO. Jedoch waren diese alle sehr ähnlich. Ist aber auch schon etwas her, vielleicht waren es wie du sagtest die anfänglichen Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## Besorger (15. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*








LIEBE


----------



## wallerwoller (15. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da holt er sich gleich zwei:q
wirst ne menge spaß mit haben...glückwunsch zum kauf:l


----------



## rudini (15. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> LIEBE



Wieso liegen die denn da im Beet??|kopfkrat...

An die Angel damit und fischen!!...:vik:

..die SW is toll..wenn auch häßlich!...war hier im neuseeländischen Salzwasser(sehr hoher Salzgehalt!) schon ein paar mal komplett abgetaucht und ohne fetten ,nur etwas mit Wasser ausm Hahn abspülen nachm Trip, läuft sie noch suuuper geschmeidig..echt top!!!

Die FE vermisse ich:c...hatte ich bei Ebay für schlappe 340 verschleudert...warum auch immer|uhoh:...wollte es sogar rückgängig machen..aber der Käufer war unbarmherzig!

Sehr schöne Rollen!!!

by the way...hat jemand zufällig schon die ganz neue Stella SW gekurbelt??...die ist jawohl mal ne Augenweide!!:k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Y8gJglkDlWY&NR=1

Cheers
Tilo


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue Stella sieht richtig geil aus!
Würde auch gerne mal mit dem 10k und 30k Modell auf entsprechende Fische angeln...

Hoffentlich bringen sie bald die "normale" Stella in demselben Design raus!


----------



## Besorger (15. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@waller woller  die stella fe hab ich schon eine weile   topt meiner meinung nach  keine fireblood aber da ne vernümpftige zu bekommen ist mehr als schwer   daher ausweichung auf stella.   

warum sie im beet liegen für die 5000er fehlt noch die stimulierende rute dazu  

DIE NEUE ist laut youtube sehr geil und test  aber der preis ist für mich nicht bezahl bar ich meine zum unglaublichen mega freundschafts preis bekommen       die neue liegt bei 799euro für die 8000er  wenn ich mich nicht verlesen haben


----------



## rudini (16. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo...das Design spricht an..der Preis weniger!...dafür sollen aber ja auch ne Menge Neuerungen drinstecken:m haha

Trotzdem..ein "must have!"

@ besorger...was genau findest denn besser an der Fireblood?...die Stella war mindestens genauso gut ,wie ich fand ...die Fireblood nur etwas hübscher(sicher auch Geschmackssache)und eben auch schwerer...

Cheers


----------



## Besorger (16. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die schnurverlegung war bei der die ich hatte  nen tacken besser.
laufverhalten DEUTLICH leichter als die stella hatte beide zum gleichen zeitpunkt.  und ja bissel hübscher war sie auch. werfen konnte ich damit locker 5-10m mehr je nach köder .    die sustain läuft im laden auch weicher als eine stella aber unter druck auch nicht mehr    ich oil meine immer regelmäßig die schnurren wie einkätzchen   obtisch find ich die neue und die FD am besten also stella


----------



## Besorger (16. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

PS  beim kauf drauf achten das man die fangerfolge mit dazu bestellt weil ohne dies  fängt eine stella auch nicht mehr fische als andere rollen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, 

Ich sag mal so ich habe eine Fireblood und eine Stella 3000fe. Der Lauf der Stella ist deutlich besser. Aber leichter läuft die Fireblood aber das ist auch kein Wunder da die übersteztung auch niedriger ist läuft sie leichter. Ich muss mich aber wohl nach einen ersatz für die Fireblood umgucken|uhoh:.
Da wird es dann wohl eine Stella FE SW oder FA oder eine Aspire FA oder eine Twin Power Ci4.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Besorger (16. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also ein bekannter der die twinne hat und die fireblood meint da ist kaum unterschied zwischen den rollen.  aber was ist denn mit der   twinpowr FJ  das japan teil die soll der knaller sein hatte ich noch nie in der hand leider .    firebloods  hab ich schon paar mal im netz gesehen für nen schnapper aber scheiss handy internet spackt immer -.-


----------



## rudini (17. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

..bei den vermeintliche Schnappern im Netz sollte man echt aufpassen ,hab da auch meine Erfahrungen...von wegen ungefischt etc. und dann eiert sie schon ein wenig oder dergleichen!

Also ich hatte auch den direkten Vergleich von Stella FE und Fireblood ,in den gleichen Größen und kann net behaupten, daß die Schnurverlegung oder Rollwiderstand bei der Fireblood besser war..sie kam mir etwas robuster vor!
...die Stella mußte sich erst einlaufen aber dann war sie echt perfect!

Twin Power FJ |kopfkrat..


----------



## Besorger (17. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ups twinpower S heisst die hat das stella getriebe drin.


----------



## rudini (17. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...jep da hast n Schnapper gemacht! Hauptsache Du endeckst später beim Angeln keine verdeckten Fehler!

Hast Du mal n Link zu der besagten Twin Power S...ich glaub ich steh im Wald

für alle die auch einen "Schnapper" machen wollen :vik:

http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Stella-SW-2013


----------



## ulfisch (17. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leuts,
hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Cardiffs gemachte den spinning Modellen meine ich
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/7164/cPath/21_39_41_1099/hochseefischen/cardiff-area-1000pgs-discontinued.html
Es gibt anscheinend neuere die günstiger sind, die meine ich nicht
sondern die älteren Cardiffs Area und C2000HGS bzw. C3000HG.

btw ist euch aufgefallen, dass die Russen anscheinend einen guten Draht nach Japan haben?
Wenn man ältere Modelle googelt z.B.: Daiwa Presso, eben die Cardiff oder die Fireblood findet man sie häufig in russischen shops.
Leider meist ohne Übersetzung.


----------



## ulfisch (17. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe ich vor einiger Zeit gefunden.
Ein Interview mit einem Mitarbeiter von Bass.jp.
Ist interessant in Hinblick Garantie/Kundenservice.
http://www.spanish-fishing.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=103:im-interview-hiroshi-togashi-ueber-bassjp&catid=19:berichte&Itemid=100005


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß echt niemand etwas über die Cardiff?
Im Netzt findet man nichts ausser "sieht toll aus will ich haben"
Keine Erfahrungen?#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> ...jep da hast n Schnapper gemacht! Hauptsache Du endeckst später beim Angeln keine verdeckten Fehler!
> 
> Hast Du mal n Link zu der besagten Twin Power S...ich glaub ich steh im Wald
> 
> ...






*Ich lese immer: Nicht auf Lager|kopfkrat*


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> *Ich lese immer: Nicht auf Lager|kopfkrat*



Dann hast du sicher auch das hier gelesen!



> Artikel voraussichtlich verfügbar ab *15.05.2013*



Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Dann hast du sicher auch das hier gelesen!*
> 
> 
> 
> Jürgen


 




Nein lieber Namensvetter, hatte ich nicht.:m


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wow nur ein hunderter teurer als die 2008er SW nicht schlecht.
Und üsch bün pleide nee#q

ach mist das 8000er Modell ist dann schon bei 900


----------



## Besorger (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die rolle gibts gerade bei ebay     und hat sicher kaum einer hier   weils ein japaner ist so weit ich weis ich kenn se auch nicht


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> die rolle gibts gerade bei ebay  und hat sicher kaum einer hier weils ein japaner ist so weit ich weis ich kenn se auch nicht


 

Wer ist ein Japaner, Ebay ,die Rolle, oder wer?|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ist ja lang nichts mehr losgewesen. Mich hat es Heute zur dunklen Seite rübergezogen und deswegen hab ich mal 2 Fragen.

Kann ich das Öl, welches bei einer Rarenium mitgeliefert wurde, auch für eine Stella verwenden?

Wie oft muss man bei einer Stella Öl in die Wartungsöffnung geben?

#h


----------



## welsfaenger (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich habe das erste Mal erst nach über einem Jahr Öl nachgefüllt, war aber schon recht spät. Als Öl hatte ich das Öl verwendet was bei der ABU Revo Prfemier mitgeliefert wurde. Rolle läuft jetzt wieder richtig smooth.
Vorher war sie auch noch sehr leichtgängig, fühlte sich aber etwas rauer an.


----------



## Franky D (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

soweit ich mich entsinne sollte nach jeden etwas längeren angeltripp ein tropfen öl in die wartungsöffnung rein


----------



## welsfaenger (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

stimmt, steht so in der Beschreibung. Aber man ist ja ne faule Socke, und solange das Dingern schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## Franky D (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

richtig das mit der faulen socke ist so bei shimano kann ich da jetzt nur bei einer exage davon reden ist zwar kein high end und hat nichtmal ne wartungsöffnung hat aber seid 3jahren kein öl bei regelmäßigen einsätzen auf und in der ostsee gesehen kratz mittlerweile etwas wird dem nächst auch ne portion hot sauce bekommen aber bisher läuft sie noch tadellos,
bei einer teuren high end rolle tue ich natürlich auch alles für ein langes sorgenfreies leben bezüglich pflge und wartung.

@allrounder wieder service bei daiwa ist das ein regelmäßiger intervall oder gibts probleme?


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Rolle musste das zweite mal zum Service. Letztes mal wurde das Problem zufriedenstellend behoben. Hoffe das es dieses mal auch wieder ohne Probleme geht. Ist nur nervig, das die Rolle weg ist. Nun hab ich ja die Stella. Und solange die zumindest solange hält, wie meine Exist wieder da ist, ist alles gut. Ansonsten wirds eng, wenn ich noch ne dritte Rolle kaufen muss. #c


----------



## Franky D (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das ist natürlich nicht so erfreulich wenn gerade ein sohochpreisiges modell aufgrund von technischen problemen zum service muss was hatte die exist denn?


----------



## Breamhunter (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich ja die Stella. Und solange die zumindest solange hält, wie meine Exist wieder da ist, ist alles gut. Ansonsten wirds eng, wenn ich noch ne dritte Rolle kaufen muss. #c



Und Du bist hier und heute für die Witze zuständig oder wie |peinlich


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Franky D schrieb:


> das ist natürlich nicht so erfreulich wenn gerade ein sohochpreisiges modell aufgrund von technischen problemen zum service muss was hatte die exist denn?



Exist hatte ein Problem mit der Bremse. Quietschte mal so komisch und ruckelte. Hab die Bremse selber nicht aufgemacht, kann dazu also nichts sagen. Ansonsten hab ich kaum Probleme mit Daiwa Sachen und wenn, dann wurde durch Reperatur oder Umtausch immer alles in Ordnung gebracht. Von daher bin ich recht entspannt. Habs zu meinem Händler gebracht und der kümmert sich.

Wobei es keinesfalls schönzureden ist, das nun ausgerechnet bei der teuersten Rolle Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## Spider-Team (16. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal Leute, kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen Daiwa Presso und der Presso Iprimi?
Farbe, Gewicht und Spulengröße mal ausgenommen.


----------



## rudini (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja lang nichts mehr losgewesen. Mich hat es Heute zur dunklen Seite rübergezogen und deswegen hab ich mal 2 Fragen.
> 
> Kann ich das Öl, welches bei einer Rarenium mitgeliefert wurde, auch für eine Stella verwenden?
> 
> ...




Wenn Du Deine Stella net ständig unter Wasser kurbelst(evtl sogar SW), dann brauchst sie auch erstmal gar nicht ölen!!

Zu viel Öl ist eher schädlicher als weniger bis gar keins!...gibt nur Rückstände etc

Öl erst wenn sie net mehr smooth arbeitet.."Deiner Meinung" und dann auch ruhig mal aufmachen,reingen und Combo-Fett einschmieren!

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, danke dir. Ich hätt das Ding wahrscheinlich mit Öl vollgemacht...

Meine Exist ist inzwischen wieder da. War ca. 3-4 Wochen weg, was zur Zeit die normale Wartezeit bei Daiwa ist. Bremse läuft gut, soweit ich das im trockenen beurteilen kann und Daiwa hat mir sogar noch ein paar Ersatz Washer mit beigelegt.

Will das keinesfalls schönreden, das eine 800 Euro Rolle nun das zweite mal beim Service war. Das erste mal war sie btw. als eilig deklariert und nur eine Woche beim Service. Jedoch bin ich mit dem Daiwa Service zufrieden. Bisher wurde jedes Problem gelöst. Da ich nur beim Händler kaufe, wo ich eh ständig vorbeikomme, hält sich der Aufwand für mich auch sehr in Grenzen.

Wollte ich nur der Vollständigkeit wegen gesagt haben. Service ist ja heutzutage so eine Sache...


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

gut was nützt es mir wenn ich eine 800€ rolle habe und diese für 3-4 wochen beim service liegt... sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich und stellt mir persönlich wieder die frage wofür 800€ ausgeben wenn wie wir hier mal wieder sehen auch diese produkte nicht vor technischen fehlern oder defekten sicher sind.

zum thema stella ich hatte das bereits ein paar seiten vorher kund getan das shimano empfiehlt nach jedem einsatz ein tropfen in die wartungsöffnung nach zu geben. 
mit dem schmieren warten bis sie nicht mehr sauber läuft geht gar nicht denn dann ist das schmiermittel verbraucht und es entsteht mechanischer abrieb an den getriebeteilen wodurch das neu hinzugegeben schmiermittel kontaminiert wird und diese teilchen beim weiteren betrieb auch wieder für abnutzung sorgen deshalb empfiehlt es sich auch meiner sicht wirklich regelmäßig nicht in massen sondern maßen wohl dosiert nachzu schmieren


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Franky D schrieb:


> gut was nützt es mir wenn ich eine 800€ rolle habe und diese für 3-4 wochen beim service liegt... sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich und stellt mir persönlich wieder die frage wofür 800€ ausgeben wenn wie wir hier mal wieder sehen auch diese produkte nicht vor technischen fehlern oder defekten sicher sind.



Die Exist ist die beste Rolle, an der ich je gekurbelt habe. Da macht sich dier Haufen Geld schon bemerkbar. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja mal Jemand zu Wort der mal eine Stella zum Shimano Service gebracht hat. Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## nepomuk (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich habe ja nur leichte spinnrollen, red arc, billige shimano teile.
ich fische auch immer noch gern  mit rollen aus den 70ern.
die knattern etwas aber halten auch.
ich fahre nen alten benz der frist zwar mehr....aber halten auch#6

nachtrag mein auto hat 500 gekostet


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## ursel_01 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns sagen?



Sofern man in der Lage ist, den Subtext halbwegs zu begreifen, möchte er damit ausdrücken:

"Es geht auch günstig, reicht, bisher komme ich damit gut zurecht".

Ob es sinnvoll ist, das in diesem Thread zu posten ist eine andere Frage.

Jan|kopfkrat


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Zu viel Öl ist eher schädlicher als *weniger bis gar keins!*...gibt nur Rückstände etc



Das zweifle ich mal an. Und Rückstände, wovon?
Trocken laufende Getriebe ist nicht wirklich ne gute Idee.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ursel_01 schrieb:


> Ob es sinnvoll ist, das in diesem Thread zu posten ist eine andere Frage.



Das ist der Punkt, der normalerweise auf jeder Seite zur Erinnerung stehen müsste. Die Leute hier nerven ja auch nicht in den Red Arc Threads und im Billige-Chinesen-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread rum.

So langsam nervts, das alle paar Seiten wieder Jemand seinen alten kram lobt und Red Arcs usw. erwähnt. #d


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, der normalerweise auf jeder Seite zur Erinnerung stehen müsste. Die Leute hier nerven ja auch nicht in den Red Arc Threads und im Billige-Chinesen-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread rum.
> 
> So langsam nervts, das alle paar Seiten wieder Jemand seinen alten kram lobt und Red Arcs usw. erwähnt. #d


 

davon habe ich mich extra distanziert sollte auch keine kritik sein mit der service aussage ;-) 

und zum thema schmieren wie gesagt das eine gibt shimano an und aus eigener sicht würde ich es ähnlich machen und nach einem vollbad auch mal reinigen oder lassen


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaub ich werd die Tage mal mit alten ausgedienten Rollen üben.


----------



## Franky D (17. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd die Tage mal mit alten ausgedienten Rollen üben.


 

zum üben immer gut was auch wichtig wäre eine vorhandene explosionszeichnung so dass unter umständen übrige teile verifiziert werden können und an ihren bestimmungsort montiert werden


----------



## rudini (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Allrounder   ...bei den unterschiedlichen MEINUNGEN ,mußt Du wohl Deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen 

Ich habe meine Twin Power &Stella Rollen immer schön nach einiger Zeit geölt und der Lauf wurde teilweise immer schlechter...hab mich dann mal drangemacht die Teile aufzumachen und zu reinigen...da waren immer Rückstande(Gruß an Keine-Ahnung)von Öl versetzt mit "Staub/Sandkörnern" welche sich im Getriebe "fettgemacht" hatten...nach der kompletten Reinigung teils mit heißem Wasser ,anschließender Trocknung und etwas Schmiermittel(das festere Fett) liefen die Rollen wieder 1A

Die Rollen aufmachen und wieder zusammensetzen ist kein Drama..natürlich verliert man dann die Garantie!
Wie schon erwähnt sollte die Explosionszeichnung griffparad sein und such Dir nen großräumigen Untergrund..evtl mit weißem Papier oder ähnlichem ,worauf Du die Rolle auseinandernimmst...damit Du Kleinteile net so schnell verlierst bzw nicht ,nicht wiederfindest.

Hast Du jetz eigentlich die Stella SW in schwarz..oder was meintest mit "zur schwarzen Seite gezogen"??...werde vll auch gleich den BestellButtom drücken :vik:

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ rudini, ich hab mir eine 4000er sfe geholt.|bigeyes  #c


----------



## Purist (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Die Rollen aufmachen und wieder zusammensetzen ist kein Drama..natürlich verliert man dann die Garantie!
> Wie schon erwähnt sollte die Explosionszeichnung griffparad sein und such Dir nen großräumigen Untergrund..evtl mit weißem Papier oder ähnlichem ,worauf Du die Rolle auseinandernimmst...damit Du Kleinteile net so schnell verlierst bzw nicht ,nicht wiederfindest.



Ich empfehle ein altes weißes T-Shirt. Explosionszeichnungen braucht man nicht unbedingt, zur Not schaut man im Netz nach und wenn dort nichts auffindbar ist (Fotos/Explosionszeichnungen) greift man eben selbst zum Foto. Wer häufiger Rollen auseinandernimmt gewöhnt sich ohnehin an die Teile so beiseite in eine Reihe zu legen, wie sie demontiert wurden. Bei Bremsen empfehle ich das jedem.

..und jetzt will ich Allrounder nicht noch damit nerven, was ich von hochpreisigen Rollen halte |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> ..und jetzt will ich Allrounder nicht noch damit nerven, was ich von hochpreisigen Rollen halte |rolleyes



Das ist sehr lieb von dir! Wenigstens einer, der auch mal an mein Nervenkostüm denkt. #6

Ich werd einfach mal mit einer alten Daiwa starten. Und wenn ich die nicht wieder zusammen bekomme, dann wird der User Wollebre ein Paket bekommen was ganz fürchterlich klimpert und klackert. #c


----------



## rudini (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Explosionszeichnung sollte schon sein ..gerade wenn die ersten Male ne Rolle aufmachst und auch bei den Lagern bei gehst..da gibbet viele kleine Scheibchen und diverse Kleinteile(je nach Rolle natürlich) wie Federn etc..die gerne raushüpfen oder rausfallen...da wär dat schon gut mit der Zeichnung!...ob ausm Netz oder wo auch immer is Wurscht...

Die SFE is doch schön!:m...sehr weicher Lauf und schön leicht!..und sieht super aus!..Glückwunsch!:q

Ich dachte an die neue SW:k

Bis denn..haut was raus!!

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Die SFE is doch schön!:m...sehr weicher Lauf und schön leicht!..und sieht super aus!..Glückwunsch!:q



Gefällt mir bisher auch ganz gut. #t
Werd in kürze mal meine Meinung bzgl. Exist vs. Stella schreiben. Aber da will ich noch ein paar mal Angeln gehen.


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Allrounder aber nicht das dann großalermt in der Post ausgelöst wird wenn dein päckchen klickert und klackert :-D

auf den vergleichsbericht bin ich auch mal gespannt gab es so in der form zwischen diesen beiden high end modellen glaube so auch noch nicht wird sicher gut zu lesen sein


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist der Punkt, bisher war es meist (immer) Exist vs. Stella Diskussionen von Leuten, die "nur" ein Modell hatten. Einen "richtigen" Bericht von Usern die beide haben hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

Bin übrigens selber noch mitten drin in der Meinungsbildung. :g


----------



## ulfisch (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja das wäre sehr interessant.
Bei Alan Hawk http://www.alanhawk.com/
kann man sich ein Review von Daiwa Saltiga und Shimano stella08 SW durchlesen.
Leider nur die SW Modelle aber vielleicht ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alan Hawk ist geil, der hat nen paar gute Reviews veröffentlicht!


----------



## rudini (19. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir bisher auch ganz gut. #t
> Werd in kürze mal meine Meinung bzgl. Exist vs. Stella schreiben. Aber da will ich noch ein paar mal Angeln gehen.




Da bin ich auch gepannt!...hatte auch mal mit der Exist geliebäugelt aber einige Leute hatten davon abgeraten!!!

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aus welchem Grund?


----------



## rudini (20. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Serviceprobleme mit Daiwa...Rollen sollen net soo weich laufen etc. ...lt deren Aussagen!

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Möchte mal wissen was das für Leute sind die mit dem Daiwa Service Probleme haben. Ich kaufe nur beim Händler vor Ort (ok, manchmal etwas weiter weg) und habe es noch nicht erlebt, das ein Produkt nicht repariert oder ersetzt wurde.

Sind bestimmt auch Leute dabei dir dann über Internetshop XYZ kaufen, der die Ware von sonstwo gekauft hat usw. 

Passt so garnicht zu meinen Erfahrungen.

Aber wer billig kauft, soll auch billig haben. Das gilt auch beim Service.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, nachdem ich nun ein paar Mal mit der Stella geangelt habe und grade Heute noch einmal mit der Exist fischen war, mal meine Eindrücke über die beiden Rollen. 

*Genaue Bezeichnung*: Daiwa Exist Hyper Branzino Custom 2508r vs. Shimano Stella SFE 4000

*Design*. Ohne Bewertung bzgl. welche Rolle besser ist.

Bei der Exist gefällt mir das schwarze Design und ich liebe diese kleinen reflektierenden Punkte, die bei einfallendem Licht leicht zu erkennen sind. Die Spule im Kohlefaser Design und die goldenen Verzierungen geben der Exist ein edel und dezentes Design, welches aber auch ein Hauch aggressiv ist. Für mich eine der hübschesten Rollen, die je gebaut wurden.

Bei der Stella mag ich die riesige Spule und die Spule im goldenen Design. Die Stella passt mir ihrem dunklen und silbernen Finish so ziemlich an jede Rute. Die schwarze Exist sieht an Ruten mit Korkgriffen teilweise etwas deplatziert aus. Die dünnen Bügel von Shimano mochte ich hingegen noch nie und werd es wahrscheinlich auch nie. Trotzdem muss man sagen das der dünne Bügel mit dem edlen Design der Stella harmoniert. Mir gefällt das Design der Stella immer besser!

*Weitere Eindrücke*. Es wackelt und klappert nichts. Im Kurbelknauf ist kein Spiel und das Spiel an der Achse ist sehr gering gehalten. Bei Schnurabzug geht der Bügel allerdings bei beiden Rollen schon merklich Richtung Spule. Trotzdem das beste, was auf dem Rollenmarkt zu haben ist.

*Das Getriebe*. Nun mal einer der wichtigsten Punkte bei einer Rolle. Der Lauf der Stella ist super weich und smooth. Der Lauf der Exist ist aber noch besser. Das Kurbelgefühl bei der Exist gefällt mir besser als das von der Stella. Allerdings ist die Exist im Betrieb lauter als die Stella. An der Küste egal, aber beim Finesse fischen an windstillen Tagen ist die Exist schon gut zu hören. Bei der Exist merkt man keinerlei Unebenheiten beim Lauf. Bei der Stella so auch nicht, aber wenn man die Stella extremst schnell einkurbelt, dann ist ein Geräusch zu vernehmen was bei normalem Lauf nicht da ist. Sicherlich wird sich die Stella in der nächsten Zeit noch besser einlaufen, aber ich denke nicht, das sie an die Exist rankommen wird.

Beim Kurbelgefühl gewinnt die Exist. Bei der Geräuschkulisse die Stella.

*Die Bremse*. Bei beiden sehr gut. Eine Sache stört mich aber bei der Stella. Ich drehe im Verlauf eines Angeltages die Bremse oftmals auf und zu. Die Exist Bremse ist besser abgedichtet, als die der Stella. Bei viel Spritzwasser oder Regen verändert sich die Zugkraft der Bremse von der Stella im offenen Zustand. Sie wird schwergängiger. Das mag bei "normalem" Gebrauch ala "Bremse einstellen und Angeln" nicht auftreteten. Und man angelt sicherlich auch selten bei Regen und Brandung 36h am Stück durch, sodass die Bremsscheiben ordentlich Wasser abbgekommen können und der Effekt dramtisch wird. Trotzdem stört mich dieser Punkt. Das darf bei einer 500 Euro Rolle nicht sein!

Bei den günstigeren Shimanos tritt dieser Effekt noch stärker auf. Mich regt es auf, das einer der besten Firmen am Markt das nicht besser macht. Vor allem weil das auch bei den viel günstigeren Daiwas nicht vorkommt.

Das Spiel vom Bremskopf ist bei der Stella auch größer als bei der Daiwa.

*Die Schnurwicklung*. Bei beiden Rollen top. 

*Das Spiel der Achse am Kurbelfuss*. Die Exist hat wesentlich weniger Spiel als die Stella. Ist bei der Stella auch im normalen Betrieb nur zu merken, wenn man sich drauf konzentriert. 

*Spiel der Spule auf der Achse*. Wesentlich weniger Spiel bei der Stella. Hier ist der Unterschied beim Angeln aber garnicht zu merken.

*Service*. Meine Exist war 2x beim Service. Einmal Probleme mit der Bremse und einmal löste sich eine Schraube am Bügel. Da ich die Rollen beim Händler vor Ort gekauft habe, hab ich sie einschicken lassen. Beim ersten mal wurde die Rolle als eilig deklariert und sie war nach einer Woche wieder da. Das zweite mal war sie die Daiwa typischen 4 Wochen weg. Evtl. hätte ich es auch selber reparieren können. Aber hab mich dann doch nicht rangetraut. Von daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, was genau los war.

Ohne es schönreden zu wollen, sowas darf in dem Segment nicht vorkommen, trotzdem hat der Service das Problem gelöst. Sogar in annehmbarer Zeit.

Zum Shimano Service kann ich nichts sagen. Die Erfahrung Anderer scheint aber in die Richtung "kann mal länger dauern" zu gehen.

*Fazit*. Für mich sind beide erstklassige Rollen und es macht mir großen Spass mit ihnen zu fischen. 

Für mich ist die Exist jedoch besser als die Stella. An der Exist zu Kurbeln macht mir mehr Spass, die Bremse der Stella hätte besser abgedichtet sein müssen. Dieser Punkt regt mich schon ein wenig auf. Im großen und ganzen sind die Rollen aber schon dicht beieinander. In Japan treten auch Stella und Exist in der selben Preisregion gegeneinander an.

Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht mal eine neue Exist besitzen. 
Ein Vergleich zwischen Exist alt vs. Exist neu vs. Stella würde mich schon interessieren.

Wenn ich das Thema Preis-Leistung mit einbeziehe, dann zeichnet sich ein Vorteil für die Stella ab. Denn die Stella ist ca. 250 Euro günstiger und eine E-Spule der Stella ist deutlich über 100 Euro günstiger als die der Exist. Die neue Exist ist dann noch einmal teurer.

Ich habe versucht das ganze so objektiv wie möglich zu gestalten. Oftmals gehen die Daiwa vs. Shimano Diskussionen auf Glaubensfragen zurück, was der Sache nicht dienlich ist. Ich freue mich jedenfalls, das ich nach Lust und Laune mal mit der einen, oder eben anderen los kann.

#h


----------



## rudini (30. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank!

Vll hol ich mir doch nochmal ne Exist |rolleyes

Cheers


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

micht würde die ehrliche Meinung vom jemandem, der zuerst Stella gefischt hat und sich dann eine Exist holt wirklich interessieren.

Also los! #c


Ein Punkt noch. Die Stella hat eine schöne dicke Achse und eine Max Drag von 11 Kg. Das ist richtig top! 

Und dann bringen sie in Deutschland nur die mit Shallow Spule auf den Markt...|krach:

Das sind so Sachen die ich nicht begreife. Was ist so schlimm an einer tiefen Spule? Im Zweifel hat man halt noch eine Mono Reserve oder man kann dickere Schnur aufspulen. Wie furchtbar! Da musste man natürlich was gegen machen...

Wusste ich zwar auch vor dem Kauf. Wenn ich aber die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, hier die mit tiefer Spule zu kaufen, dann hätt ich nicht eine Sekunde nachdenken müssen. #c

#h


----------



## Kark (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Vergleich zwischen einer Stella und einer Certate.
In deutschland liegen beide Rollen auf einem ähnlichen Preisniveau und werden dementsprechend immer als das Gegenstück des anderen Herstellers bezeichnet.
In Japen ist die Stella preislich in einer deutlich höheren region angesiedelt....

Interessiere mich derzeit für eine Certate aber bin in dieser Hinsicht etwas stutzig...zumal man auch bei Gewissen Angeboten eine Stella FE 4000 zu einem ähnlichen Preis (ca. 400€) wie die aktuell sich im Angebot befindende Certate 3000 für deutlich unter 400€.

Grüße


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank Allrounder.
Ich hätte mal eine Frage,
kennt sich irgenjemand mit der Shimano Soare 2500HGS/1000PGS aus also NICHT der "BB" oder der "CI4".


----------



## buddah (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geiler Bericht Danke !!


----------



## marlin2304 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schöner Bericht, davon müsste es mehr geben.
Einen Vergleich von Stella und Certate würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nach Monaten des stillen mitlesens  "darf" ich nun meinen Senf auch endlich offiziell hier abgeben Meine 4000 er Aspire. Hat nen Upgrade in Form von einer 4000er Stella SFE bekommen. Die 70 Gramm weniger Gewicht machen sich an der Küstenspinne doch mehr als positiv bemerkbar! ! Zum lauf der stella kann ich noch nicht wirklich was sagen, da noch nicht gefischt... den laufvergleich eingefischte aspire zu out of the box stella, gewinnt HAUSHOCH die aspire! ! Denke aber das da bei der stella noch ordentlich was geht wenn da mal ein wenig druck aufs Getriebe kommt;-)


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir heute die Soare 2500hgs bestellt,
im Moment sind auf e-bay recht günstige dabei
die 2000PGS gabs für 250 Euro#6
Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald mehr berichten

bis denne

Ulfisch


----------



## Tisie (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> ... den laufvergleich eingefischte aspire zu out of the box stella, gewinnt HAUSHOCH die aspire!



in welcher Hinsicht bzw. was ist am Laufverhalten der Stella konkret schlechter als bei der Aspire?

Wenn ich meine viel gefischte Aspire mit meiner bisher recht wenig gefischten Stella FE vergleiche, läuft die Stella schon deutlich besser, was Laufruhe und Geräusch angeht. Die Aspire läuft vielleicht einen Tick leichter, aber eben auch etwas rauher und lauter (natürlich immernoch auf sehr hohem Niveau).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Matthias,
Also, wie Du schon ganz treffend gesagt hast,  nörgeln wir hier auf GANZ HOHEM NIVEAU!  . Aber soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann,  ist es bei mir genau das Gegenteil zu deinem empfinden.  Ich finde das meine eingefischte Aspire wesentlich leichter, leiser und "satter" läuft als die "out of the box" Stella. Ich denke aber auch das dieses  den unterschiedlichen Systemen geschuldet ist. Aspire = 2 Speed oscillation, Stella= Aero wrap 2. Das ist zu mindestens meine Theorie, da meine eingefischte 3000er Stradic FJ, welche auch mit dem Aero Wrap 2  ausgestattet ist vom Geräuschpegel und Laufverhalten der Stella sehr sehr ähnlich ist.
Wie schon gesagt, das ist mein ganz persönliches Empfinden und ich muss schon sagen das die Stella schon nen kleines Meisterwerk der Rollenbaukunst ist! !
In einem halben Jahr kann ich sicherlich ein differenzierteres Urteil über die Stella abgeben. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur Happy über "mein kleines Baby"!!


----------



## ulfisch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn nicht jetzt,
wann dann?(Melodie dazu vorstellen)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330931168835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

daanke, habe ich gleich n Bekannten weitergeleitet. Der ist sich gerade noch unschlüssig was es werden soll. Schwankt zwischen Stella / Stella Sw / TwinPower SW und evtl. High-End Daiwa.
Nur mit Daiwa (Ballistic und noch einer in der Klasse) hate er mehr als schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ne Branze ist dann ja nun doch was anderes. 
Hätte ich die damals zu dem Preis bekommen, hätte ich mich evtl doch für die Daiwa entschieden.


----------



## ulfisch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich kommt das Angebot leider auch zu spät.
Ist aber das günstigste im Moment.


----------



## bobbykron (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da sich hier einige Spezies rumtreiben, mal ne kleine Frage in die Runde:
War die Tage bei meinem Gerätehändler. Er meinte ihm wurde kürzlich ein Restposten an Rollen angeboten. 3 Stella Fa. Ich meinte so in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn,  die wird man doch sicher reißend los! Er rollte aber eher mit den Augen. Was meint ihr? Gibt doch bestimmt viele die eher ne FA als ne FE haben wollen würden oder!? Von der fa liest man ja nur gutes. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ne fe in der Hand und die sagt mir auch optisch eher zu...
Mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Da sich hier einige Spezies rumtreiben, mal ne kleine Frage in die Runde:
> War die Tage bei meinem Gerätehändler. Er meinte ihm wurde kürzlich ein Restposten an Rollen angeboten. 3 Stella Fa. Ich meinte so in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn, die wird man doch sicher reißend los! Er rollte aber eher mit den Augen. Was meint ihr? Gibt doch bestimmt viele die eher ne FA als ne FE haben wollen würden oder!? Von der fa liest man ja nur gutes. Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ne fe in der Hand und die sagt mir auch optisch eher zu...
> Mfg


 

Wenn die Kohle da ist, dann hol dir eine FA. :m


----------



## bobbykron (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was macht sie besser als ne fe? Hat die fa ne einschraubkurbel?


----------



## Wollebre (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nehme unbedingt die FA! Besonders wenn die neu sind.

robust, samtweicher Lauf, sehr gute Bremskraft. Bremsscheiben am besten gleich auf Carbon umrüsten. Gut gefettet/geölt voll salzwasserbeständig. An die Laufkultur kommt die SW nicht ran, nur die neuen 2013er Modelle. Es wurde einiges zu den SW verändert, nur bei den neuen Preisen sehe ich nicht so recht die Vorteile für den Angler.

Habe schon diverse über 10 Jahre alte FAs gewartet die fast ausschließlich im Salzwasser gefischt wurden. Getriebe alle ohne Verschleißerscheinungen. Wichtig das Kugellager des Schnurlaufröllchen nach dem Angeln immer gut zu ölen! Wie bei allen Stellas das schwächste Teil. Aber verständlich wenn man sich zu Gemüte führt was die Minilager auszuhalten haben. Dann mal die beiden KL auf der Achse, unter der Rücklaufsperre und unter dem Ritzel wechseln und gut ist. Das müssen dann auch nicht unbedingt die teuren original Shimanos für knapp 10 €/St. sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Denkt nur an die Ersatzteillage. (Spule, Kurbel, Bügel und vor allem Bügelfeder)
Selbst bei den nicht gerade billigen Stellas liefert Shimanski nur eine eng begrenzte Zeit Ersatzteile, danach sagen sie: "Teile aus!" 
Das hat dem Ruf der Rolle(n) inzwischen ganz schön zugesetzt - was wunder.
Die aktuelle steht sich von daher immer erheblich besser.


----------



## Bongi303 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ich habe mal eine Frage an euch Rollen Spezies. Bei mir steht der Kauf eine neuen Rolle an. Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe einige Rolle begrabbelt. Leider führt er nur shimano und Abu. Ich habe die ganzen üblichen verdächtigen in der Hand gehabt sprich Stella, Twinpower, Rarenium. Am besten gefiel mir die Twinpower SW. Aber ich habe schon ein paar mal ne Daiwa Infinity Q von nem Kumpel gefischt und da kamen die oben genannte alle nicht ran. Ist natürlich nur mein subjektives gefühl, aber wie das so ist wenn man sich mal was in den Kopf gesetzt hat soll es wohl doch die Daiwa werden. Jetzt habe ich im Netz eine Daiwa Infinity Q Carbon Custom 3000 gefunden und wollte mal hier nachfragen ob sich diese Rolle sehr von der "normalen" Infinity Q unterscheidet. Ich würde mich freuen wenn hier jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte.

mit freundlichem Gruß

Bongi
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Infini...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item2ebea1532f


----------



## Herr P (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat schon einer die Stella SW B in seinem Besitz ?


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bongi303 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe mal eine Frage an euch Rollen Spezies. Bei mir steht der Kauf eine neuen Rolle an. Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe einige Rolle begrabbelt. Leider führt er nur shimano und Abu. Ich habe die ganzen üblichen verdächtigen in der Hand gehabt sprich Stella, Twinpower, Rarenium. Am besten gefiel mir die Twinpower SW. Aber ich habe schon ein paar mal ne Daiwa Infinity Q von nem Kumpel gefischt und da kamen die oben genannte alle nicht ran. Ist natürlich nur mein subjektives gefühl, aber wie das so ist wenn man sich mal was in den Kopf gesetzt hat soll es wohl doch die Daiwa werden. Jetzt habe ich im Netz eine Daiwa Infinity Q Carbon Custom 3000 gefunden und wollte mal hier nachfragen ob sich diese Rolle sehr von der "normalen" Infinity Q unterscheidet. Ich würde mich freuen wenn hier jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte.
> 
> mit freundlichem Gruß
> 
> Bongi



Ich fische die 2500er und finde sie ziemlich gut. Würde mir glatt noch eine zweite holen, möchte aber vorab gerne mal ne Luvias testen. Falsch machen wirst du mit der Rolle definitiv nichts. Allerdings kann ich dir den Unterschied zur normalen Q nicht nennen, da ich diese nie in Händen hielt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass sie schwerer ist als die Zaion, was aber auch klar ist


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Ich fische die 2500er und finde sie ziemlich gut. Würde mir glatt noch eine zweite holen, möchte aber vorab gerne mal ne Luvias testen. Falsch machen wirst du mit der Rolle definitiv nichts. Allerdings kann ich dir den Unterschied zur normalen Q nicht nennen, da ich diese nie in Händen hielt. Ich kann nur sagen, *dass sie schwerer ist als die Zaion, was aber auch klar ist *


 

Stimmt schon, aber die 10-15 Gramm dürften sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machen.:m


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber die 10-15 Gramm dürften sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machen.:m



Drum hab ich ja auch die, und nicht die Zaion 
Kurbelt sich echt angenehm.

Kann von euch jemand was über das aktuelle Modell der Luvias sagen? Speziell interessiert mich die 2004er und die 1003er


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> *Drum hab ich ja auch die, und nicht die Zaion *
> Kurbelt sich echt angenehm.
> 
> Kann von euch jemand was über das aktuelle Modell der Luvias sagen? Speziell interessiert mich die 2004er und die 1003er


 

War die Zaion denn des Thema?


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War die Zaion denn des Thema?


Nö, es ging um die Unterschiede zur Custom, aber ich denke, dass die Zaion als Teil der Modellreihe genau so dazugehört.


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte mal die Stella SW 4000 vorschlagen .

Die fische ich dieses Jahr .... bis jetzt perfekt !!!

Aber die schwarze 5000er kommt definitiv noch in meinen Besitz .


PS Habe noch ne Morethan 3000 neuwertig abzugeben  - falls jemand Interesse hat .

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Spider-Team (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> PS Habe noch ne Morethan 3000 neuwertig abzugeben  - falls jemand Interesse hat .



Hab ich noch nie gefischt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja noch 1-2 Luvias importieren, aber wenn der Preis gut ist...


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurz :
Für 500 geht sie weg . Zustand wie gesagt neuwertig . Deutsche Rolle . Mein Preis war mal 600.


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich verkaufe nur weil es ein Überbestand ist . Die Rolle ist genial . Ich liebe die Bremsen von Daiwa ...


----------



## Spider-Team (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm...werden doch 2 Luvias |rolleyes


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok...wioll auch hier keinen Verkaufs thread draus machen ..

Ich kann nur sagen , dass die Rolle suppi ist .

Genau wie meine Stella und meine Stella SW .

Ich glaube , es ist egal , welche man kauft . Alles tippi toppi


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

irgendwann hat man sie eh alle ...Mein Antrieb für Überstunden ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> ok...wioll auch hier keinen Verkaufs thread draus machen ..
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen , dass die Rolle suppi ist .
> 
> ...


 


Wobei ich die Branzino noch lieber mag als die 4000 SW.
Aber man liebt ja alle seine Kinder. :m


----------



## e!k (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Luvias hab ich noch gestern in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen ich war sehr sehr enttäuscht. Das Gehäuse wirkte sehr billig und sah nach Plastik aus. Der Klang vom Gehäuse war auch so, als ob es wirklich aus Plastik besteht. Die Spule war zwar aus einem anderen Material, allerdings wirkte das auch so, als ob da einfach eine Schicht billig Chromlack drübergesprüht wurde damit sie glänzt. Vom lauf ganz zu schweigen. Der war für diese Preisklasse eher unterirdisch. Insgesamt machte sie eher den Eindruck einer Rolle, die ein zehntel von dem Preis der Luvias kostet. Absolut kein Vergleich zu den anderen Rollen von Shimano oder Daiwa in der Preisklasse.


----------



## weserwaller (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe meine 3000 Luvias unbespult direkt weiter verkauft, gefiel mir auch nicht, meine Infintys und Bradias laufen um Längen besser


----------



## Spider-Team (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Echt? Klingt ja gruselig.
Ich wollte eigentlich zwei Stück für zwei von meinen UL und L Ruten haben, um vom Gewicht der Infinity Q runter zu kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leichtbau lohnt sich nicht, my Darling. 
Schade um die Tränen in der Nacht. 
...


----------



## Spider-Team (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leichtbau lohnt sich nicht, my Darling.
> Schade um die Tränen in der Nacht.
> ...



Das befürchte ich auch...wobei ich mit der Presso 1003 eigentlich soweit zufrieden bin. Gut, könnte haptisch ein wenig besser sein, aber gut ist sie dennoch.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast ne Presso 1003?
Wo wohnst Du:vik:
wenn du die mal nicht mehr willst Hase >>PM mir#6


----------



## Spider-Team (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte dir doch mal erzählt, dass ich mir eine besorge. Ist ein schickes Röllchen. Eigentlich ne Nummer zu klein für mich, aber erstmal muss sie herhalten, bis was anderes da ist 
Aber was das wird??? Eigentlich ja noch Luvias, aber wenn alle da schlechte Erfahrungen haben lieber doch nicht.


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo an die rollenfreaks,

Suche eine hochwertige 4000er mit grader Übersetzung (5,0:1, 6,0:1, usw.). Finde da eher was im 2500er - 3000er Bereich (twinpower, biomaster). 

Gibt es da ein feines röllchen?


----------



## Spider-Team (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4000er wüsste ich grad keine, aber es gibt da die 3000er Stella FE mit 6:1 Übersetzung.

Was hast du denn mit der Rolle so vor?


----------



## buddah (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

daiwa certate 3000 gibt's momentan zum guten Kurs bei am..  Schnureinzug liegt bei 81cm


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, 
Die daiwas in der 3000er Größe sind wie die shimanos in 4000er Größe, stimmt das soweit?

Wo gibt's denn gute Angebote zu der daiwa?

Brauche die gerade Übersetzung zum faulenzen mit Finger an der Schnur, ist die einfachste und effektivste Art. An der leichten Rute hängt die 2500 twinpower, die Rute für die etwas größeren Köder braucht aber eine größere Rolle.


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Buddha
Die certate hat in der 3000er Version eine Übersetzung von 4,8:1, fällt damit für mich raus. 

Schade


----------



## Spider-Team (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat aber keine gerade Übersetzung.


----------



## wienermelange (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



benihana schrieb:


> Hallo an die rollenfreaks,
> 
> Suche eine hochwertige 4000er mit grader Übersetzung (5,0:1, 6,0:1, usw.). Finde da eher was im 2500er - 3000er Bereich (twinpower, biomaster).
> 
> Gibt es da ein feines röllchen?



- Ryobi Arctica CF 4000 (Empfehlung da kein Worm drin)
- Ryobi Zauber CF 4000
- WFT Penzill Spin 4000

- Daiwa Ballistic SH 3000

grüße


----------



## buddah (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ups das mit der geraden Übersetzung hab ich überlese...


----------



## Spider-Team (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, die Daiwa's sind etwas größer dimensioniert als die Shimanskis.
Wenn es unbedingt eine gerade Übersetzung sein soll, teste mal die Daiwa Lexa. Ist zwar weit entfernt von High End, aber dennoch in meinen Augen eine solode Rolle mit gutem Lauf (hab sie allerdings erst einmal in der Hand, somit keine Langzeittestangabe). Gefällt mir von der Verarbeitung besser als die Ballistik (auch gerade Übersetzung). Diese hatte ich mir mal bestellt, ging aber gleich wieder weg.


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok,

Da sind schonmal einige. Die arctica hatte ich jetzt so noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Fische bisher eigentlich fast ausschließlich shimano, damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden.

Frage in die runde: ist die arctica eine Art "Daily Rocker" fürs gummifischen?


----------



## wienermelange (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



benihana schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Da sind schonmal einige. Die arctica hatte ich jetzt so noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Fische bisher eigentlich fast ausschließlich shimano, damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Frage in die runde: ist die arctica eine Art "Daily Rocker" fürs gummifischen?



ja, ist eine robuste rolle z.b. auch zum meeresfischen geeignet.

und vor allem passt das durch den sechskannt und der 5.0:1 übersetzung genau mit dem was du machen willst.

grüße


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@wienermellange
Vielen dank für den Tipp, scheint wirklich eine gute Option zu sein. Was meinst du mit sechskannt?


----------



## wienermelange (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



benihana schrieb:


> @wienermellange
> Vielen dank für den Tipp, scheint wirklich eine gute Option zu sein. Was meinst du mit sechskannt?



die kurbelverbindung mit dem getriebe. es gibt eine bestimmte position wo dann die kurbel genau gleich mit dem schnurlaufröllchen nach oben gerichtet ist.

grüße


----------



## benihana (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wienermelange schrieb:


> die kurbelverbindung mit dem getriebe. es gibt eine bestimmte position wo dann die kurbel genau gleich mit dem schnurlaufröllchen nach oben gerichtet ist.
> 
> grüße



Perfekt, das ist genau was ich suche. Hoffe nur das die Qualität der Rolle passt. Vielen dank für deinen Tipp.


----------



## knaacki2000 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe hier die negativen Kommentare zur Luvias gelesen und bin überrascht.
Habe meine Luvias aus Japan importiert, seit einem halben Jahr im Einsatz beim intensiven Meerforellenfischen und beim Zanderangeln und bin restlos begeistert. Super sanfter Lauf, hohe Übersetzung, feine Bremse, leicht.

Entweder gibt es mal wieder Unterschiede zwischen den in Japan verkauften Modellen und den in Deutschland verkauften Modellen oder ich habe Glück gehabt oder ich weiß auch nicht....Der deutsche Katalogpreis ist natürlich mal wieder ein Mondpreis und meine Exist bzw. Stella FE machen insgesamt einen noch besseren Eindruck aber für bezahlte 250 (inkl. Importkosten) ist die Rolle top


----------



## Spider-Team (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Habe hier die negativen Kommentare zur Luvias gelesen und bin überrascht.
> Habe meine Luvias aus Japan importiert, seit einem halben Jahr im Einsatz beim intensiven Meerforellenfischen und beim Zanderangeln und bin restlos begeistert. Super sanfter Lauf, hohe Übersetzung, feine Bremse, leicht.
> 
> Entweder gibt es mal wieder Unterschiede zwischen den in Japan verkauften Modellen und den in Deutschland verkauften Modellen oder ich habe Glück gehabt oder ich weiß auch nicht....Der deutsche Katalogpreis ist natürlich mal wieder ein Mondpreis und meine Exist bzw. Stella FE machen insgesamt einen noch besseren Eindruck aber für bezahlte 250 (inkl. Importkosten) ist die Rolle top



Danke für den kleinen Bericht. Sowas hatte ich eigentlich erwartet. Welches Modell hast du denn? Ich wollte vermutlich die 2004H einschippern lassen.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Hatte dir doch mal erzählt, dass ich mir eine besorge. Ist ein schickes Röllchen. Eigentlich ne Nummer zu klein für mich, aber erstmal muss sie herhalten, bis was anderes da ist
> Aber was das wird??? Eigentlich ja noch Luvias, aber wenn alle da schlechte Erfahrungen haben lieber doch nicht.



Ich hatte die Erfolgsmeldung wohl überlesen.
Wenn Du sie mal loswerden wills.
PM:m


----------



## Spider-Team (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Erfolgsmeldung wohl überlesen.
> Wenn Du sie mal loswerden wills.
> PM:m


 
Kann sein, dass ich gar keine Erfolgsmeldung gegeben habe #c
Ich hätte beinahe eine zweite (defekte von ebay) bekommen, hab aber wegen renovierung zu Hause den Termin verpasst|gr: Die war so schön günstig...

ABER......
Es ist echt ne schicke Rolle. Hab im Moment ne orange Stroft R2 drauf und sie an einer einteiligen Oren'ji hängen :vik:


----------



## Scholle 0 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute, 
Da ja einige von euch direkt in Japan kaufen, stellt sich mir folgende Frage,
(da ich auch beabsichtige das ein oder andere da zu Bestellen)
Wie handhabt ihr es mit Produkten die euch kaputt gehen. 
Schickt ihr sie zurück nach Japan oder übernimmt das auch der Service in Europa? (Speziell während der Garantie)
MfG Scholle


----------



## Spider-Team (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Da ja einige von euch direkt in Japan kaufen, stellt sich mir folgende Frage,
> (da ich auch beabsichtige das ein oder andere da zu Bestellen)
> Wie handhabt ihr es mit Produkten die euch kaputt gehen.
> ...



Der Service in Europa übernimmt gar nichts, leider. Aber mir ist noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen aus Japan!


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn, dann musst du alles auf DEINE Kosten einschicken unreparieren lassen.
So viel ich weiß gibt es in Japan keine Garantie in der Form wie wir sie kennen.
ich meinte das mal in einem Interview mit einem japanischen Servicemitarbeiter gelesen zu haben.


----------



## knaacki2000 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Als Nachtrag für Spiderteam: Habe die 2506H einfliegen lassen.

Bei Eigenimport aus Japan gewähren die Europa Vertretungen von Shimano /Daiwa keine Garantieleistungen und verweigern teils auch eine Reparatur.
Aber bei all meinen Japanimporten hatte ich noch nie Pech und eine Garantieleistung musste ich noch nie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Scholle 0 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Norweger2000 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

Suche für ne daiwa Certate 3000 ne klappkurbel und nen größeren kurbelknauf.... Hab ich da überhaupt ne Chance?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klappkurbel könnte schwierig werden.
bei den Knöpfen hast Du eine riesen Auswahl.
Bassart, Livre-Megatech, Daiwa RC-teile, ZPI usw.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mal die Shimano Soare 30 HGS 2500
probegefischt.
ich muss sagen ein feines Röllchen.
Wirkt sehr robust angenehme Haptik.

Einen nenneswerten Drill gab es leider noch nicht,
ich werde mehr berichten wenn die Bremse mal arbeiten musste.


----------



## bobbykron (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin kollegen 

Ich hab mir nach ner Weile hin und her endlich ne 4000er Stella sfe gekauft :k
hab sie jetzt mit ner stroft gtp r3 bespult, die ich noch liegen hatte. Müssten so 120-130m sein. Ich war aber ein wenig erschrocken, dass die Stella damit tatsächlich schon voll ist |uhoh:
Denn eigentlich habe ich vor, bei Gelegenheit ne gtp  R4 zu bestellen. Hat von euch einer diese Konstellation? Da wird ja dann bei 100metern Schluss sein  !? Oder ?
Mfg Matthias


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> sfe



Das "S" steht für shallow (flache Spule)


----------



## bobbykron (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das "S" steht für shallow (flache Spule)



Dessen bin ich mir im Klaren. In Deutschland aber auch nur so auf dem Markt.ist auch nicht die erste "S" rolle die in meinem Besitz ist/war.
Ich beziehe mich aber explizit auf die stroft r3. Die müsste dann einem Durchmesser von ca. 0,30mm entsprechen, denn shimano gibt das Fassungsvermögen der Stella 4000 mit 130m 0,30mm an.
Hab mit 120m r4 gerechnet...
Mfg


----------



## Norweger2000 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit der
Shimano Stella SW 2013 Modell ?!
Finde Sie von der Optik "Hammer" und der Preis ist Wahnsinn....

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Herr P (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will sie auch ... aber der Preis ist der Hammer ...und in HH konnte ich sie noch nicht live betrachten


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will sie nicht.#d
Die "alte SW" ist super, auch wenn sie beschi.... aussieht.
Mit der neuen Optik fange ich keinen Fisch mehr.:m


----------



## Norweger2000 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Herr P ...Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat Sie liegen....

@ J. Breithardt, das stimmt, aber an "Schneidertagen" freue ich mich über die Optik ;-))


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...Angelcenter Vögler hat sie liegen,von der 4000er an.....


----------



## ulfisch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alle die der neuen Optik der Stella SW verfallen sind würde ich dringend zu ALAN HAWKS review raten.
Einfach googlen.
Er hat ausführliche Berichte zu Stella SW 08 und 13 sowie zur Daiwa Saltiga.
Ein schöner Vergleich zwischen DEN 3 Highend SW Rollen.


----------



## h3nn3 (1. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Habe mal die Shimano Soare 30 HGS 2500
> probegefischt.
> ich muss sagen ein feines Röllchen.
> Wirkt sehr robust angenehme Haptik.


 
Mich interessiert die Rolle auch sehr stark. Habe überlegt mir sie demnächst bei nem USA Trip genauer anzusehen und evtl zu kaufen. Problem für mich: Kann es sein, dass es die 2500er Größe nur mit ner 6er Übersetzung gibt?


----------



## TS33 (8. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ Herr P ...Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat Sie liegen....
> 
> @ J. Breithardt, das stimmt, aber an "Schneidertagen" freue ich mich über die Optik ;-))



Heheheheheeee...habe mir jetzt die 4000er Variante bei Nordfishing bestellt und werde sicher was dazu schreiben wenn sie ein zwei Wochen im Gebrauch war...da meine twin sw gezickt hat...heul heul...


----------



## rudini (12. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Alle die der neuen Optik der Stella SW verfallen sind würde ich dringend zu ALAN HAWKS review raten.
> Einfach googlen.
> Er hat ausführliche Berichte zu Stella SW 08 und 13 sowie zur Daiwa Saltiga.
> Ein schöner Vergleich zwischen DEN 3 Highend SW Rollen.




THX!!!
Die wirds dann sicher doch net werden!...dann schon eher nochmal das 2008er Modell!

Cheers#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> @ Herr P ...Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat Sie liegen....
> 
> *@ J. Breithardt, das stimmt, aber an "Schneidertagen" freue ich mich über die Optik ;-))*





*Davon bekomme ich beim Nachtangeln nichts mit.|supergri*


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nen bisschen Licht konnten die Japaner nun aber wirklich reinbauen#d:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (12. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal gilt eine Daiwa Infinity Q 2500 Custom auch schon als High-End?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Sagt mal gilt eine Daiwa Infinity Q 2500 Custom auch schon als High-End?


 


Definitiv nein.#d#d#d

Habe selbst 2 davon, die Dinger sind auch nicht schlecht, aber High-End ist für mich etwas anderes.:m


----------



## ulfisch (13. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die Rolle auch sehr stark. Habe überlegt mir sie demnächst bei nem USA Trip genauer anzusehen und evtl zu kaufen. Problem für mich: Kann es sein, dass es die 2500er Größe nur mit ner 6er Übersetzung gibt?


Ich denke ja, es gibt sie nur mit 6er Übersetzung.,
Ich habe mir sie als GummiRolle gekauft, dafür finde ich sie gut.
Ich wollte ausserdem etwas mehr Schnurfassung und Bremse als bei 1000er Daiwas.
Ich finde empfinde sie als guten Kompromiss.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zur neuen SW Stella.

Hab letztens mal eine neben einer Saltiga in der Hand gehabt. Mal davon abgesehen das die Saltiga besser aussieht und sich kraftvoller und generell besser anfühlt noch der Hammer zur Stella.

Als ich die Bremseinstellung verändert habe, da drehte die Spule mit!

Das bedeuted auch, das ein abziehender Fisch, der die Spule dreht den Bremskop mitdreht und die Bremseinstellung verändern kann.

Steh mal mit 10 Kg Bremse an der Bordwand, ein Fisch zieht ab und knallt die Bremse auf 30 Kg hoch. Da wirst dich wundern. 

Die Stella von Alan Hawk hatte extremes Rotorspiel.

Sowas darf nichtmal bei 10 Euro Discounterrollen vorkommen.

Vorerst würde ich sagen: Finger weg!


----------



## rudini (30. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

#6....


----------



## rudini (30. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

allerdings schneidet die saltiga auch net sooo super ab bei alan!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (30. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...und Alan Hawk ist auch nur ein Mensch.....:vik:
...so Männers,hat jemand die neue Stella 4000 SW schon eine Weile auf Herz und Nieren am Wasser getestet ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...*und Alan Hawk ist auch nur ein Mensch.....:vik:*
> ...so Männers,hat jemand die neue Stella 4000 SW schon eine Weile auf Herz und Nieren am Wasser getestet ?


 

Sicherlich, aber ob ein Gradmesser?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue Stella hat offensichtlich große Mängel. 

Wer opfert denn nun 700-800 Euro um im Forum ein paar Posts zu machen?


----------



## rudini (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...und Alan Hawk ist auch nur ein Mensch.....:vik:
> ...so Männers,hat jemand die neue Stella 4000 SW schon eine Weile auf Herz und Nieren am Wasser getestet ?




Na Alan Hawk Arne!#t
Hat wohl ein paar Tonnen Fish damit gelandet!

Let me put it all in  perspective. The reel is immensely strong. They went for maximum  rigidity as a design concept and this was undoubtedly achieved. I  jigged, popped, trolled, and live baited, and landed a combined total of  roughly 2.5 tons of hard fighting pelagic fish, including BFT up to an  estimated 180lb, without a problem. The reliability is unquestionable  and I can't see them failing on fish. When testing a Stella or a Saltiga  though you aren't realistically expecting a failure, rather it's about  checking the ergonomics, quality of manufacture, resistance to elements,  and seeing if the expected longevity corresponds to the extremely high  cost. Overall, the improvements in the 2013 Stella SW are casting  distance, stronger body, smoother drag, and relatively better looks save  for the fat gearbox. On the downside though it has a lot more plastic  inside and out, big play in the shaft, it's tighter to spin due to seals  even though they still tell us it's not waterproof, has downgraded  gearing, bail closure is counter intuitive, the very useful service port  is gone, and now it has become one of the heaviest spinning reels in  production surpassing even the hefty Penn Torque 9. 
 #h


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die neue SW seit drei Wochen in den Bodden im Einsatz. 4000Model. Ich kann bisher nicht klagen. Mal sehen,was der Winter bringt und die naechsten Jahre. Es wird immer Wirbel geben, dass spezielle Fabrikate von speziellen Herstellern nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra sind. Und immer lese ich dabei Alan Hawk. Heisses Thema, wo man auch extrem viel hinein interpretieren kann...Konkurenz gibt es auf jedem Markt und auf jedem Markt wird unfair gespielt. Sollte Shimano jedoch sein Image durch hochpreisigen Müll zerstören wollen und in Zukunft eine Fusion mit Okuma anstreben, werd ich sofort darüber berichten, wenn sich meine Stella durch ungeahnte Einfluesse zerlegt....


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War ja klar das der erste beleidigte Besitzer nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.

Hast du das Video mit dem wackelnden Rotor gesehen?

Und was ist mit dem Modell was ich in der Hand hielt, wo die Spule beim verstellen der Bremse mitdrehte?

Sowas dann in der obersten Rollenserie...


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wovon bitte soll ich beleidigt sein. Ich schreibe doch selbst, dass ich gespannt bin, wie sie sich auf dauer schlaegt...Aber da hat ja wie ich sehe jeder seine eigene Meinung! Du kannst mir aber gerne mal den link zu dem video schicken. Das interessiert mich dann nun doch...
Aber wie gesagt. Bis da nicht weitreichende Puduktprobleme auftreten, sehe ich die Sache entspannt. Denn auch bei jedem 1000ten BMW gibts nen Getriebeschaden wenn er aus der Halle rollt...Lasst da mal noch paar Monate Luft ran, bis die Serie dann wirklich wie beschrieben von mehr als einem Tester auf Herz und Nieren geprueft wurde und erhebt dann Vorwuerfe...Ich werd meinen Senf dazugeben wenn mir dann der Rotor um die Ohren geflogen ist und ich das Ding persoenlich nem Shimanovertreter um den Hals wickle!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



TS33 schrieb:


> Wovon bitte soll ich beleidigt sein. Ich schreibe doch selbst, dass ich gespannt bin, wie sie sich auf dauer schlaegt...Aber da hat ja wie ich sehe jeder seine eigene Meinung! Du kannst mir aber gerne mal den link zu dem video schicken. Das interessiert mich dann nun doch...
> Aber wie gesagt. Bis da nicht weitreichende Puduktprobleme auftreten, sehe ich die Sache entspannt. Denn auch bei jedem 1000ten BMW gibts nen Getriebeschaden wenn er aus der Halle rollt*...Lasst da mal noch paar Monate Luft ran*, bis die Serie dann wirklich wie beschrieben von mehr als einem Tester auf Herz und Nieren geprueft wurde und erhebt dann Vorwuerfe...*Ich werd meinen Senf dazugeben wenn mir dann der Rotor um die Ohren geflogen ist und ich das Ding persoenlich nem Shimanovertreter um den Hals wickle!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> War ja klar das der erste beleidigte Besitzer nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.
> 
> Hast du das Video mit dem wackelnden Rotor gesehen?
> 
> ...





...komisch,mitlerweile hatte ich einige Stella 4000 SW in der Hand,doch diese Problem trat bei keiner einzigen Rolle auf....


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Breithardt stimmst mir zu?


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



TS33 schrieb:


> Breithardt stimmst mir zu?


 

In welche Beziehung? Den Vertreter killen, oder weiter testen?
Ich kann mir ein Urteil über die neue SW nicht erlauben, da ich zur vollsten Zufriedenheit immer noch die "alte" SW in Größen 4000 u. 5000 fische.
Jedenfalls würde ich nie eine Rolle nach der Optik kaufen.


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eure Begeisterung ist Euch foermlich anzumerken...hehe...


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVqDH5y9mWI


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke dir


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo wir wieder beim Thema Alan Hawk waeren. Der hat mit seiner Version so wie er schreibt 2,5 tonnen Fisch unter rausten Bedingungen gefangen. Man darf bei der ganzen Hektik nicht vergessen, dass wir hier ueber eine Stationaerrolle sprechen. Dass da der Rotor unter bestimmten Bedingungen irgendwann den Geist aufgibt, bleibt nicht aus. Dauerndes Schleppen. Massige Koeder usw. Das haelt bei dieser Bauart keine Rolle auf Jahrzehnte durch...wie gesagt...meine hat noch bissel Garantie...und ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...vllt hauts meine auch bei Zeiten durch...Was bleibt ist die Skepsis. Mal schauen...


----------



## Thunderstruck (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> War ja klar das der erste beleidigte Besitzer nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.



War ja klar das der erste Fanboy nicht lange auf sich warten lässt

Hast du Dir das Review der Daiwa Saltiga von deinem Kumpel Alan Hawk auch durchgelesen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der ganze Bericht von Alan Hawk über die Stella klingt nicht gut. Und seine Review über die Vorgängerversion bezeichnet er selber noch als "Liebeserklärung" statt Review. Von daher fällt auch das Argument, das er ein pro Saltiga User ist weg.

Es mag ja durchaus sein, das du mit deiner nie Probleme haben wirst. Das wünsch ich dir auch!

Die unterschiedlichen Mängel lassen aber nicht grade auf Fertigungsbedinungen schliessen, wie man sie für eine Rolle in der Preisklasse bekommen sollte.

Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein Trend, der Herstellerübergreifen ist, das auch bei den teuersten Produkten der Schlendrian reinkommt.

Und das Rotorspiel darf nicht sein. Ist bei Hawk seinen anderen Rollen auch nicht. Und die haben wesentlich mehr Fische gefangen.

Wenigstens ist aber nicht gleich der Bügel gebrochen wie bei einer neuen SW Stella beim Pondfishing in Singapur (Glaub ich, jedenfalls asiatischer Raum).

Mich überzeugt das ganze nicht. Und das schreib ich auch so. Wozu soll der Thread hier sonst sein? Nur Lobeshymnen auf jedes Produkt?

Dann kann ich auch "Fachzeitschriften" lesen...

Trotzdem wünsche ich jedem Käufer/Besitzer von den SW Stellas schöne Stunden am Wasser und das sie mit der Rolle keinen Ärger haben!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



TS33 schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema Alan Hawk waeren. Der hat mit seiner Version so wie er schreibt *2,5 tonnen Fisch* unter rausten Bedingungen gefangen. Man darf bei der ganzen Hektik nicht vergessen, dass wir hier ueber eine Stationaerrolle sprechen. Dass da der Rotor unter bestimmten Bedingungen irgendwann den Geist aufgibt, bleibt nicht aus. Dauerndes Schleppen. Massige Koeder usw. Das haelt bei dieser Bauart keine Rolle* auf Jahrzehnte durch...*wie gesagt...meine hat noch bissel Garantie...und ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren...vllt hauts meine auch bei Zeiten durch...Was bleibt ist die Skepsis. Mal schauen...


 

Die 2,5 Tonnen erfordern etwa 350 Dorsche mit einem Stückgewicht von etwa 7 KG.
Grob geschätzt reichen dafür 2-3 Monate Island. Diese Belastung würde ich auch einer Slammer 560 zutrauen.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ein jahr 2500 beiträge.
gehst du auch fischen oder liest und schreibst du nur übers angeln!?#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> ein jahr 2500 beiträge.
> gehst du auch fischen oder liest und schreibst du nur übers angeln!?#h


 

Hallo Stuka1978,#h

bei Kritik sollte man auch den Namen nennen.:m


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal. Ich hab jetzt nicht weiter geschaut, aber gibt es eigentlich Statements der Hersteller zu dem Alan Hawk???


----------



## sMaXx (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich fische die 2012er stella sw in 4000er größe seit dez 2012 und muss erlich gestehen , dass ich mitlerweile sogut wie nurnoch ne 4000er twinpower fische weil sie einfach runder läuft... so wie die stella zu beginn lief gefiel sie mir aber irgendwie wird die von tag zu tag lauter und läuft unrunder  evtl schick ich sie demnächst mal ein weil eig kann dat nicht sein!


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaub bis auf Unterstellungen, das er von der Konurrenz bezahlt wird und keine Ahnung hat, oder er ein schlechtes Modell abbekommen hat, nicht.

Also das Übliche.


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mhhhh...


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sMaXx schrieb:


> ich fische die 2012er stella sw in 4000er größe seit dez 2012 und muss erlich gestehen , dass ich mitlerweile sogut wie nurnoch ne 4000er twinpower fische weil sie einfach runder läuft... so wie die stella zu beginn lief gefiel sie mir aber irgendwie wird die von tag zu tag lauter und läuft unrunder  evtl schick ich sie demnächst mal ein weil eig kann dat nicht sein!



Immer einschicken. Wenn die Leute Murks produzieren, dann müssen die in den Serviceabteilungen abkotzen und an Arbeit ersticken!


----------



## TS33 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lauter und unrunder kenn ich hingegen von meiner Twin sw 4000...grins


----------



## sMaXx (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jo nur hab ich da leider schon ziemlich dran rumgedoktort... meint ihr man hat dennoch anspruch?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaub bei sowas kann die Garantie schnell verfallen. Und Shimano Service hat nicht den Ruf, besonders kulant zu sein.


----------



## sMaXx (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jo das hab ich mir gedacht... ich schick sie spätestens wenn die twinpower aufgibt zusammen mal auf ne reise nach kassel


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und dann hast du garkeine Rolle...
Worauf wartest du? Ab zum Service!


----------



## sMaXx (1. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nene die werden gefischt bis sie den geist aufgeben jetzt !


----------



## h3nn3 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, 

es geht bei meiner Frage um die Shimano Twin Power 4000 SW-A. Ich hatte die Rolle gestern in der Hand und dort hatte sie einen T-Knauf. Im Netz finde ich von der Rolle sowohl Bilder mit dem T-Knauf(meist in Erfahrungsberichten) aber auch Bilder mit dem breiten kugelartigen Knauf(meist auf Händlerseiten). 

Ich würde nun gerne wissen, wie das 4000er Modell verkauft wird. 
Das aktuelle 4000er Modell dürfte das 2011er Modell sein. 

Die 2009er Modelle (Twin Power 4000 SW-XG) besitzen die T-Knauf, sind optisch aber nahezu gleich zum 2011er Modell. Könnte es sein, dass es im Angelshop oder in den Erfahrungsberichten die 2009er und nicht die 2011er Modelle waren? 

Bin dankbar für die Antworten. 

Beste Grüße, 

h3nn3


----------



## rudini (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sMaXx schrieb:


> ich fische die 2012er stella sw in 4000er größe seit dez 2012 und muss erlich gestehen , dass ich mitlerweile sogut wie nurnoch ne 4000er twinpower fische weil sie einfach runder läuft... so wie die stella zu beginn lief gefiel sie mir aber irgendwie wird die von tag zu tag lauter und läuft unrunder  evtl schick ich sie demnächst mal ein weil eig kann dat nicht sein!




...hab genau das gleiche Modell und mußte schon die Lager vom Schnurlaufröllchen wechseln,nach nem halben Jahr..(20Eur)die geben beí den Stellas als erstes auf...
mußt nach jedem SW-Einsatz abspülen und nächsten Tag ein Tropfen Öl!

...jetz macht bei mir aber ein innenliegendes Lager leichte Geräusche...da muß i aber erstmal rankommen, sprich mir noch n Werkzeug besorgen(wie auch immer dat heißt ;-))
Allerdings läuft sie immer noch sehr smooth ...obwohl die auch schon n paar mal komplett unter Wasser war(Kajak)

Wenn Du sie schon aufgemacht hast ,kannst Sie eigentlich nur auf Deine Kosten zum Service bringen...würde ich Dir aber raten...denn es kann net besser werden vom Warten...und was sind schon 20-50Eur im Gegensatz zu den rund 500 die eh schon bezahlt hast! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## sMaXx (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

puh hab sogar knapp 600 bezahlt damals 
naja ne recht hast du, das schnurlaufröllchen hab ich ja aufgemacht und mir sprang direkt die feder (aus dem bügel) entgegen und ich musste doktorn 
also das ausm innenleben geräusche kommen und ein leichtes klicken hab ich mitlerweile auch ! gut laufen tut sie, aber def nicht mehr so wie bei lieferung ... ich fisch sie weiter solang es geht und wenn die lager richtig durch sind kommt die inne wartung , stören tuts nur wenn man sich davon beeinflussen lässt z.b. wenn lange nix geht


----------



## Herr P (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist doch echt nicht normal  , dass solche Rollen zum Angeln scheinbar nicht geeignet sind .

Echt zum Ko....!

Es muss doch der Anspruch sein High End auch als High end zu verkaufen .
Wo sind die Perfektionisten geblieben ?

Oder man gibt ne Wartungsgarantie ueber 5 Jahre .

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt  , die neue Stella SW B zu holen  - aber ich bin es einfach nur noch leid .

Dann verheitze ich erstmal die "alte" Ware ....


----------



## Herr P (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es wirklich noch ne neue Investition gibt  , dann wohl eher in Richtung Saltiga  - Catalina..

Auch nicht wirklich nötig .... aber was solls


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe doch, das TS33 die neueste Entwicklung bzgl. seiner SW Stella auch noch dem Forum kundtun wird.

Ansonsten zu dem Kugellagerproblem im Schnurlaufröllchen. Schon erstaunlich, wenn man so mit Shimano Händlern spricht, dann scheint das ein Problem zu sein was ausschliesslich und immer bei Daiwa Rollen auftritt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich noch ne neue Investition gibt  , dann wohl eher in Richtung Saltiga  - Catalina..
> 
> Auch nicht wirklich nötig .... aber was solls



So siehts aus. Oder eben die alte Stella SW, oder Accurate. 

Und wenn es nicht auf Tropenfische geht, dann tun die größeren Modelle von Spro oder die neue DAM Grossfischrolle wohl auch ihren Dienst.

Das Elend und die Qualitätseinbussen bei gleichzeitigen Preisanstiegen treiben einen ja quasi in den "Billigrollenbereich".

Nur was macht mann dann mit den tausenden Euros, die über sind? #q


----------



## Herr P (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ******** .... wohin mit der Kohle ...lol

Ne mal im Ernst  - ist doch klar ...

Was der Frau die Schuhe sind  - ist bei mir das gewisse Extra Tackle.

Immer nur Arbeit ...Arbeit ...Arbeit ....

Man muss sich ab und zu mal selber belohnen - wo bleibt sonst die Motivation .???

Über Sinn und zweck kann man immer streiten .

Wer nur zur Arbeit fährt , braucht auch nur nen Polo und keinen A8- oder ?

Petri 
Herr P


----------



## Herr P (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ps. Möchte sich vielleicht noch jemand mit meiner Stella SFE 4000 + E Spule und Schnur belohnen ?

495 € mit " Alle"...... Details siehe Gebrauchtmarkt


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stimme voll mit dir überein! Mein Beitrag enthielt auch ein wenig Ironie. Zumindest im letzten Teil.

Fakt ist, die Highend Rollen sind extremst teuer und da sind gewaltige Margen für die Hersteller drauf. Ich will etwas Perfektes haben, was 100%ig ist. Leider geht der Trend von den 100% deutlich weg...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ps. Möchte sich vielleicht noch jemand mit meiner Stella SFE 4000 + E Spule und Schnur belohnen ?
> 
> 495 € mit " Alle"...... Details siehe Gebrauchtmarkt



Könnte schwer werden bei dem aktuellen Angelcenter Vögler Angebot...


----------



## Herr P (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

welches da waere?


----------



## Nuesse (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> welches da waere?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270746

Er meint wohl dieses...|wavey:


----------



## TS33 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sobald ich die Zeit finde, werd ich meine Eindrücke zu Stella SW-B schildern. 
Vorweg, ich hatte sie bis heute in meinem Besitz. 
Ging dann Retour an den Händler, weil einfach die erkannten Qualitätsmängel den Preis nicht rechtfertigen...
Sorry Allrounder27, aber ich arbeite im Moment Tag und Nacht =(


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kein Problem, Forum ist geduldig!


----------



## Tisie (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Highend Rollen sind extremst teuer und da sind gewaltige Margen für die Hersteller drauf. Ich will etwas Perfektes haben, was 100%ig ist. Leider geht der Trend von den 100% deutlich weg...





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Elend und die Qualitätseinbussen bei gleichzeitigen Preisanstiegen treiben einen ja quasi in den "Billigrollenbereich".



das beschäftigt auch mich und ich frage mich inzwischen ernsthaft, ob ich nochmal viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgebe. Was man aktuell bez. Problemen bei TP SW, Vanquish, usw. liest und hört (auch aus erster Hand), dazu Alan's Review zur neuen Stella SW, stimmt mich schon leicht pessimistisch, v.a. wenn ich im Vergleich sehe, wie tapfer sich z.B. die Rarenium schlägt. Vielleicht bleibe ich bei zukünftigen Käufen in der Rarenium/Sustain Klasse und mache mir einfach nicht mehr so viele Gedanken wie bei meinen HighEnd Rollen (z.B. über neue Geräusche) |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Alexschmunz (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Grüße,
keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich suche für meine kleine Spinne (1,8m, 2-14 gramm WG) ne (ebenso kleine) neue Rolle. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ne Idee. Mich würde mal die Dsikussion in diesem Thread (High end) interessieren.  

Grüße Alex


----------



## Tisie (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Alex,

hängt von verwendeter Schnur, Ködern und Angelbedingungen ab ... persönlichen Vorlieben natürlich auch - paar mehr Infos wären also hilfreich 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.

Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr eine DAM A-Head 400 bei knapp 100 Fjordangeleinsätzen auf Köhler, Pollack und Dorsch an der Rute. Da kamen einige Zentner Fisch zusammen, die dieser vergleichsweise billigen Rolle absolut nicht ausmachten. Sie ist zwar für die Köhlerfischerei nicht sonderlich geeignet, das sie mir etwas zu wenige Schnur fasst, aber ob des hastigen Aufbruchs in den Norden hatte ich keine Alternativen und es ging ja und der Rolle sieht man nicht an, was sie leisten musste.

Ich will hier wirklich keine Werbetrommeln rühren, aber mir stellt sich trotzdem die Frage, was den Erwerb einer Stella rechtfertigt? Besonders vor dem Hintergrund der nicht gerade geringen Anzahl an Mängeln, die man hier lesen kann.

Wie kann es sein, dass eine 100,- € Schnurhaspel (inkl. Aluminiumersatzspule!) eine Aufgabe klaglos meistert, wo eine sechsmal so teuere Nobel-Rolle (ohne E-Spule)! knarzt, klappert und wetzt? Kommt man da nicht ins Überlegen, wofür man sein Geld ausgibt? Der Faktor 6 beim Preis wäre ja mindestens ein Grund dafür, oder doch nicht?


----------



## Alexschmunz (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Kleine Spinne ist (hauptschlich) fürs Forellenangeln und Barschangel gedacht. (Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern , GuFi vom Boot) Auf der Rolle werde ich zum einen wieder eine dünne geflochtene montieren und ggf. auf der Ersatzrolle was dünnes monofiles. 

Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst, sag Bescheid!#h


----------



## Alexschmunz (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so, noch ein paar vorlieben (für die Rolle: 

klein, robust (Metall??), frontbremse,......

Hab nicht die größten Erfahrungen mit Rollen. Aber ich denke oben genannten Vorlieben sind für mich vorerst wichtig.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

H'absch noch vergessen. 

Es steht überhaupt nicht zur Dabatte, dass wir Angler, wie alle anderen Hobbyisten auch, gerne mal dazu neigen, dass wir uns Sachen kaufen, die mit Prestige versehen sind, oder einfach nur "geil to have sind". Das ist sowas von menschlich!

Aber...

Mir ist auch sowas von klar, dass meinetwegen eine 1.000,- € Rolle nicht die zehnfache Leistungsfähigkeit einer 100,- € Rolle hat. Nur sollte man von so einem Schmuckstück doch wenigstens erwarten, dass sie mindestens so viel Qualität mitbringt, wie ein Produkt, das meinetwegen ein Fünftel so viel kostet. Genau das sehe ich bei der Stella, dank der vielen Klageberichte, eben nicht gegeben und darum auch meine Fragen.


----------



## Purist (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich will hier wirklich keine Werbetrommeln rühren, aber mir stellt sich trotzdem die Frage, was den Erwerb einer Stella rechtfertigt? Besonders vor dem Hintergrund der nicht gerade geringen Anzahl an Mängeln, die man hier lesen kann.



Hast du dir die Reviews von Alan Hawk einmal angesehen? Seine favorisierte DAM Quick 5001, lässt doch eindeutige Schlüsse zu, wie gute (meinetwegen auch teure) Rollen auszusehen haben:
Möglichst wenige Bauteile, die je nach Einsatzort von bester Qualität sind, zumindest jahrzehntelangen Einsatz ermöglichen. Ein einziges ordentliches Kugellager reicht (im Prinzip) völlig aus, alle anderen sind nur potentielle Fehlerquellen, mit guten durchdachte Ingenieurleistungen kombiniert, gibt das eine Rolle, worauf ein Hersteller auch seine lebenslange Garantie bedenkenlos geben kann. 

Verfolgt man die Geschichte der heutigen Modelle, die auch einmal aus ähnlichen Gründen gebaut und verkauft wurden (möglichst robust, lange Lebenszeit: Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis), bleibt wohl nur der Eindruck, dass man davon inzwischen wieder abgekommen ist. Solange noch genug gekauft wird, alle paar Jahre eine "Neue", wird sich das auch nicht ändern. 

Was Rollen im Preissegment bis etwa 150€ angeht, das ist der Ausweichsektor, auf den ich auch zurückgreife, mangels Alternativen für die ich gerne mehr hinlegen würde.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Quicks, die Presidents von Shakespeare sind ja auch mit die Gründe, warum es diese Firmen in der alten Form nicht mehr gibt. Sie hatten zu stabile Ware im Angebot. Da brauchen wir kein Wort drüber verlieren, dass das Zeug verrecken muss, damit der Laden weiter läuft.

Das lässt aber in Bezug auf Shimano nur einen einzigen Schluss zu. Hier wird in Sachen Qualitätsversprechen auf allerhöchstem Preisniveau beschizzen.


----------



## Purist (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Quicks, die Presidents von Shakespeare sind ja auch mit die Gründe, warum es diese Firmen in der alten Form nicht mehr gibt. Sie hatten zu stabile Ware im Angebot. Da brauchen wir kein Wort drüber verlieren, dass das Zeug verrecken muss, damit der Laden weiter läuft.



Angesichts der globalen Angleranzahl, dem steigenden Wohlstand (z.B. in Asien), der Tatsache, dass sich nicht wenige mit nur einer einzigen Rolle abgeben, und dass die Absatzzahlen bis heute gewiss gewachsen wären, will ich daran nicht glauben. 

Was für das heutige Hochpreissegment dann eher heisst, dass in immer kürzeren Abständen die Rendite noch gesteigert werden muss. Natürlich könnte man auch einfach nur das Altbewährte, ständig in neue Designer-Hüllen packen, aber dabei wäre der Profit wohl zu gering. Also wirbt man lieber mit immer neuem High-Tech und verkauft die schlampige Umsetzung des Gesamtpakets.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eben. Abzocke auf höchstem Niveau. Denn wenn man hier querliest, was die Schdellah für Macken mitbringt, dann kann man sich auch einen Karton voller SPROs kaufen und fährt über die Jahre hin deutlich besser und billiger!


----------



## magi (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, es ist immer schwierig von einigen Berichten auf die Gesamtqualität der Serie bzw. der entsprechenden Durchschnittsrolle zu schließen. Die so oft hochgespielten Trend- und "ich will aber in sein"-Argumente der "Nie würde ich mehr als als 200 Euro für ne Rolle ausgeben"-Fraktion bringen keinen weiter. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur ein verlässliches Parameter: Wer kauft denn, nachdem er eine von den sog. high end rollen gefischt hat, als Nachfolger wieder irgendwas von D.A.M, Spro oder Penn- sofern kein akuter Geldmangel dazu zwingt. Diese Anzahl dürfe seeeehr überschaubar sein. Klar kann man auch mal daneben greifen und ne Montagsrolle erwischen, wie auch im unteren und mittleren Preissegment eines jeden Herstellers..Dass das ärgerlich ist und angesichts des Preises nicht vorkommen sollte ist klar, lässt sich aber scheinbar nicht vermeiden


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also einmal Porsche, immer Porsche und wenn die Kinder hungern müssen? Das ist glaube ich zu einfach gedacht.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass meisten der aktuellen High-Price Kunden nur deswegen solche Produkte gekauft haben, weil sie sich auch ein qualitatives High-End davon versprochen haben. Die Zahl der reinen Prahler dürfte recht gering unter den Anglern (hier im Board) sein. Die meisten Schdellahs dürften eher "vom Munde abgespart" sein.

In dem preislichen Rahmen immer wieder von Montagsrollen zu sprechen, ist auch recht herb. Ab einem gewissen Preis darf es einfach keine Montagsprodukte mehr geben. Für so viel Geld kann man auch ein gewisses Qualitätsmagement erwarten, das ganz offensichtlich doch nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stimme Andal zu. Früher war da kein Technik Schnickschack drin. Einfache Schurverlegung (heute kaum mehr akzeptabel mit den Geflochtenen) und wenig Lager, dafür ein stabiles Getriebe (worauf es ankommt).

Heutzutage sind die Toleranzen geringer (besserer Lauf, bessere Schnurverlegung, weniger Spiel in den Teilen) nur leider erhöht sich damit auch die Chance, Fehler zu machen oder Probleme mit der Rolle/Rute zu haben.

Inwiefern geplant ist, dass das Produkt nach X Jahren von alleine den Geist aufgibt kann nur spekuliert werden. 

Aber auch magi bringt es auf den Punkt. Ich habe Jahrelang mit einer Daiwa Laguna auf Forelle und Barsch gefischt. Ich hatte nie Ärger, das minimale Spiel im Kurbelknauf hat mich nicht gestört und die Bremse funktioniert immer hervorragend. 

Jetzt, wo ich Exist und Stella fische habe ich keine Lust mehr auf ein "Downgrade"...soll nicht arrogant klingen. Ist lediglich das adaptieren an ein neues Rollenniveau, was jedem passiert, der in den teuren Bereich geht.

Ich werd irgendwann der neuen Exist noch eine Chance geben (und evtl. einer 2500er Stella, dann ist aber auch Schluss!) und wenn ich dann nicht mehrere Jahre ohne Ärger durchfischen kann, dann werde ich nach dem Experiment mit 5 der teuersten Spinnrollen auf diesem Planeten wieder in den Exceler/Hypalite Bereich zurückgehen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass meisten der aktuellen High-Price Kunden nur deswegen solche Produkte gekauft haben, weil sie sich auch ein qualitatives High-End davon versprochen haben. Die Zahl der reinen Prahler dürfte recht gering unter den Anglern (hier im Board) sein. Die meisten Schdellahs dürften eher "vom Munde abgespart" sein.



Ich hab für meine erste Exist auch eine Zeit Lang immer ein paar Taler beiseite gelegt. Irgendwann hatte ich dann die Knete zusammen und habs auf den Ladentisch gelegt.

Und zu dem geprahle. Ich hab die nur für mich gekauft und nicht in der Absicht, damit irgendwo anzugeben oder Leute zu verärgern. Was dann aber an Reaktionen kam ist unglaublich.

Ich wurde von völlig fremden Anglern blöd von der Seite angemacht, warum ich so eine Rolle fische. Und im engeren Bekanntenkreis sind Leute vor Neid bald geplatzt. Und das sind Leute die ich seit über 10 Jahren kenne.

Mit sowas hatte ich dann auch nicht gerechnet, das eine beschissene Angelrolle für Neid und Missgunst sorgt. Schön das wir sonst keine Probleme haben...

Ich hab mich immer gefreut, wenn ich bei Kollegen mal was besonderes und teures bestaunen durfte. Hab sogar im FoPu mal einem völlig Fremden meinen Respekt für seine Made in UK Ruten ausgesprochen. Der hatte auch gestaunt...



> In dem preislichen Rahmen immer wieder von Montagsrollen zu sprechen, ist auch recht herb. Ab einem gewissen Preis darf es einfach keine Montagsprodukte mehr geben. Für so viel Geld kann man auch ein gewisses Qualitätsmagement erwarten, das ganz offensichtlich doch nicht vorhanden ist.



Auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt. Schau dir die Ferraris an. Was machen die (Modell 458) wenn man sie an einem warmen, sonnigen Tag etwas schneller fährt und öfters mal bremst?

Richtig. Sie brennen ab...

Bei den Lambos, Paganis und Ford GT'S muss das ADAC Servicemobiel (und eine Tankflotte) auch hinterher fahren.

Bei Dacias ist das nicht der Fall. Trotzdem würde keiner den Ferrari Besitzer belächeln und zu dem Dacia Besitezr "alles richtig gemacht" sagen.

Von daher...die Probleme scheinen Produktübergreifend zu bestehen. #c


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist bei mir einfach so, dass besonders Shimano, teilweise auch Daiwa für mich die Grenze des guten Geschmackes überschritten haben.

Wäre ich ein bestens betuchter Japaner, oder auch ein ebensolcher Amerikanese, dann dürfte ich mir für teuer Geld ansprechende Qualität aus dem Regal greifen. Weil ich aber leider nur ein Europäer bin, werde ich von diesen Firmen mit C-Ware und einem kläglichen Sortiment abgefrühstückt. Bei so einer Wertschätzung als Kunde freue ich mir doch glatt ein Loch in den Bauch und geh stippen, denn da brauch ich gleich gar keine Rolle mehr. Oder sollen wir uns doch dankbar zeigen, zu Kreuze kriechen, ohne weitere Ansprüche selbst importieren, mit Ausschuss zufrieden geben...!?


----------



## magi (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es passiert aber und das ist der Punkt! Nicht nur bei Angelkram, auch BMW, Prosche und co bauen mal Mist, der auch den Weg zum Kunden findet. Das darf nicht sein-vollkommen richtig- passiert aber dennoch. Über wieviele Modelle aus wievielen ggf. Serien von wievielen Herstellern reden wir eigentlich? Hier werden Probleme genannt, die spezifisch die Vanish und neue Stella sw betreffen und einige nehmen das direkt zum Anlass, um gleich wieder den Rundumschlag anzustimmen...  Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass sich jeder normal Arbeitende ne 500 Euro Rolle leisten kann- wenn er ggf. auf andere Dinge verzichtet oder diese zeitweise einschränkt. Das geht sogar als Azubi.. Im Prizip liegt es doch an jedem selbst. Wenn du dich wohler fühlst mit einer deiner Meinung nach hoch qualitativen (weil sehr lange haltbar etc.) Rolle mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss dann ist das doch gut (und es sei dir gegönnt). Ich finde es nur schade, dass es mittlerweile zur Unart geworden ist, dass immer wieder sofort irgendwelche Kommentare kommen wenn Probleme mit teuren Angelsachen auftreten. Dann wird wieder mit der "ist doch eh alles das Geld nicht wert, auch nicht besser als mein Penn Slammer"-Taktik alles klein geredet. Was soll der Sch..?


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab für meine erste Exist auch eine Zeit Lang immer ein paar Taler beiseite gelegt. Was dann aber an Reaktionen kam ist unglaublich.



Da brauchst du bei mir gar keine Angst haben, weil mir die Haspel gar nichts sagt und der Text erst dann käme, wenn sie abkackt. 

Ich unterstelle ihr aber höchstens, dass sie auch nichts anderes beim Forellenfischen macht, wie meine über 13 Jahre alte Quick Dura... nämlich Schnur aufwickeln und sie abgeben, wenn es sein soll.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ magi:

Mir geht es doch gar nicht darum, teuere Sachen schlecht und billige schönzureden. Schau dir mein Angelzeug an, besonders die Friedfischruten, dann glaubst du mir das auch aufs Wort.

Mich kotzt einfach an, wie gewisse Firmen ihre Kunden, von denen sie leben, unterschiedlich bewertet und behandelt!


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass sich jeder normal Arbeitende ne 500 Euro Rolle leisten kann- wenn er ggf. auf andere Dinge verzichtet oder diese zeitweise einschränkt.



So siehts aus. Ein besonders neidischer Kollege von mit konsumiert im Monat für über 400 Euro Kippen und Alkohol Zuhause. 

Den Rest macht die *Zahlungsbereitschaft und die Ordnung der Prioritäten*. Ein Freund meinte, das er sich das nicht leisten könne (wohl eher nich wollen). Er geht jede Woche ins Stadion und lässt da sein Geld. Urlaub mit Familie muss aus 2x im Jahr sein. 

Wieder ein anderer kauft sich nen 5er BMW und nen Motorrad noch dazu.

Also immer schön locker bleiben. Nur weil einer mal ne Spinnkombo für 1-2T Euro hat, muss das noch lange nicht heissen das derjenige viel Geld hat.


Im großen und ganzen finde ich aber, das man hier im Thread gut schreiben kann und auch nicht niedergemacht wird, wenn er Ärger mit seinem teuren Gerät hat.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Da brauchst du bei mir gar keine Angst haben, weil mir die Haspel gar nichts sagt und der Text erst dann käme, wenn sie abkackt.
> 
> Ich unterstelle ihr aber höchstens, dass sie auch nichts anderes beim Forellenfischen macht, wie meine über 13 Jahre alte Quick Dura... nämlich Schnur aufwickeln und sie abgeben, wenn es sein soll.



Ist die hier...

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../daiwa/exist-hyper-branzino-custom-2508r.html

Mit dem zweiten Absatz muss ich dich deutlich korrigieren. Denn als die Bremse kaputt ging war nichtsmehr mit ordentlichem Schurabzug...aufwickeln kann sie aber ganz gut. #q

Im Ernst. Wenn wir Menschen immer nur mit dem "das reicht doch grade so" zufrieden wären, dann wären wir wohl ein paar Jahrhunderte in der Entwicklung zurück und würden jetzt nicht im Forum schreiben, sondern Brennholz suchen und versuchen was zum Essen zu erlegen.

Ist also auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Also immer schön locker bleiben. Nur weil einer mal ne Spinnkombo für 1-2T Euro hat, muss das noch lange nicht heissen das derjenige viel Geld hat.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen finde ich aber, das man hier im Thread gut schreiben kann und auch nicht niedergemacht wird, wenn er Ärger mit seinem teuren Gerät hat.



Sowieso... weil wir halt alle miteinander das eine oder andere Vöglechen auf der Leiste sitzen haben und das so auch so gut sein soll.

Trotzdem darf man ja zwischendurch hinterfragen, worauf sich das High End denn nun bezieht. Auf das höchste Ende der Preise, der Qualität, der Unverschämtheit der Anbieter, oder auf was?


----------



## magi (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dafür wiegt die Exist wahrscheinlich etwa die Hälfte von der Quick Dura und läuft fast von allein. Vielleicht hällt sich nicht so lange, macht aber in der Zeit umso mehr Spass. Lieber 5 Jahre ne Pornohexe gevögelt, als für immer und ewig die Mutti von nebenan


----------



## angler1996 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zumindest shimano macht es sich selber schwer|supergri
Früher gabs ne Stella / Twinpower und gut
Heute gibts davon noch ne SW Serie, ne PG , unterschiedliche Getriebeuntersetzungen , weiß der Geier was noch alles. Quer durch alle Preissegmente werde Rollen jedes Jahr neu gemacht und Sondermodelle auf den Markt geworfen, wer will da durchgängig Qulität gewährleisten?
Zumal , wer braucht es?
Gruß A.


----------



## magi (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hinterfragen ist auch völlig ok


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

magi, für mich bist du mit diesem Vergleich User des Monats. Ach quatsch, User des Jahres. Du hast es 100%ig begriffen!


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Dafür wiegt die Exist wahrscheinlich etwa die Hälfte von der Quick Dura und läuft fast von allein. Vielleicht hällt sich nicht so lange, macht aber in der Zeit umso mehr Spass.



Was die Exist wiegt spielt ja nur dann eine Rolle, wenn sie an einer passenden Rute hängt. An meinem Forellenstöckchen passt halt die Dura, wie Arxxx auf Eimer, was juckt das das Gewicht einer anderen Haspel?



magi schrieb:


> Lieber 5 Jahre ne Pornohexe gevögelt, als für immer und ewig die Mutti von nebenan



Da stimme ich dir bedingt zu, möchte aber vorher in beiden Fällen einen Produkttest durchführen. 

Btw... Die Mona Lisa haben sie ja auch noch nicht weggeschmissen, obwohl sie seit Jahr und Tag das gleiche blöde Grinsen aufhat. Muss schon was dran sein, an dem alten Gelumpe!


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Was die Exist wiegt spielt ja nur dann eine Rolle, wenn sie an einer passenden Rute hängt. An meinem Forellenstöckchen passt halt die Dura, wie Arxxx auf Eimer, was juckt das das Gewicht einer anderen Haspel?



Die Exists wiegen ca. 180g und 200g. Die von Daiwa angegebenen Gewichte sind falsch!

Und ich fische sie an Ruten, die 123g (2,76m @ 5-23g), 155g (3,3385m @ 7-45g) und 130g (2,90m @ 7-35g) wiegen.

Ich mag es, wenn die Angel möglichst leicht ist und finde es befremdlich, wenn mir die UL Anhänger mal wieder eine +450g Kombo @ 2m Länge und 2-10g Wurfgewicht in die Hand drücken. 

Damit kann ich dann wieder nichts anfangen...


----------



## Andal (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit dem Gewicht der Quick Dura 520FD kann ich dir leider nicht aufwarten. Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass sie an meiner Bach-Rute, 102 gr. bei 240 cm Länge, perfekt sitzt. Also kann es ja wohl kein 450 gr. Brummer sein, oder!? 

Ich muss mir wohl eine Goldwaage ordern, um hier mithalten zu können.


----------



## Purist (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier Mißgunst dort Neid, tut mir leid, aber ich achte bei anderen Anglern nicht auf den Preis des Equipments, sondern darauf, was sie wie fangen (und nicht mit was). 

Wie gesagt, ich würde sogar 1000€ in eine Rolle stecken, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich in dem Bereich Qualität und Jahrzehnte an Lebensdauer bekomme. Gerade der Autovergleich mit Ferrari und Co. hinkt dabei. Ein Auto ist ein wartungsintesives Gefährt aus (inzwischen) 1000den von Bauteilen, auch wenn sich die Grundkonstruktion seit Jahrzehnten kaum verändert hat.

Autos sind keine "Kaffeemühle mit Schnurfangbügel und Spule", wie es heutige Stationärrollen im Grunde noch immer sind. Was ich nicht wirklich begreifen will, außer aus den genannten reinen Profitgründen, sind die Taten heutiger Ingenieure, Konstrukteure: Wenn moderne Technik (PC statt Reißbrett) an Qualität vorbei führt, oder der Chef das so will.

Wenn dann selbst die teuersten Modelle mit genau den gleichen Tricks beworben (und gebaut) werden, wie die Massenproduktion im 10-50€ Feld, ist wohl der Kunde am Zug. Der "will es so", weil er so eingeredet bekam und/oder weil er keine Ahnung hat. Alleine bei der Kugellageranzahl sollten schon alle Alarmglocken klingeln.


----------



## Tisie (4. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Alex,



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Die Kleine Spinne ist (hauptschlich) fürs Forellenangeln und Barschangel gedacht. (Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern , GuFi vom Boot) Auf der Rolle werde ich zum einen wieder eine dünne geflochtene montieren und ggf. auf der Ersatzrolle was dünnes monofiles.
> 
> Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst, sag Bescheid!#h



naja, Größe der Köder, Stärke der Mono-Schnur, Gewässerbedingungen/Angelart (z.B. am schnellfließenden Bach stromab fischen) wäre schon hilfreich 



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn moderne Technik (PC statt Reißbrett) an Qualität vorbei führt, oder der Chef das so will.



Nicht der Chef - die Shareholder |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Alexschmunz (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Tisie,
danke für deine Anmerkungen. Da fehlt mir doch noch etwas die Erfahrung
Das WG der Spinne beträgt 2-14 gramm, insofern bewegen sich auch die Köder in dem Bereich (mepps von 2-4, Blinker bis max 10 gramm, und wobbler im Bereich bis 7 gramm.) 

Bisher hatte ich ne 7ner gelochtene drauf und bei der mono bin ich mir unsicher. vielleicht ne Fluorocarbon oder ne mono bis 20!?!?! 

Angel meistens an Bächen (Forelle) mit mittlerer Strömung. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, da das die Wahl der Rolle so stark beeinflussen kann. Bin aber gern bereit dazuzulernen!!

Danke und Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Alex,

letztendlich geht's bei den ganzen Fragen nur um die Rollengröße und Übersetzung. Wenn Du auch Mono oder gar FC im Bereich um 0,20mm verwenden willst, scheidet eine kleine 1000er Rolle schonmal aus (Spule zu klein/eng). Weiterhin spricht beim Angeln im Bach/Fluß der geringe Schnureinzug gegen eine kleine 1000er Rolle und eine größere Rolle mit geringerer Übersetzung fischt sich bei ähnlichem Schnureinzug immer komfortabler als eine kleinere Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung. Gewichtsmäßig solltest Du Dich bei so einer leichten Rute nicht deutlich über die 200g hinaus bewegen, aber da gibt's ja einiges im Zielspektrum der 2000/2500er Größen. Als gut und günstig könnte man die 2500er Rarenium empfehlen, was aber nicht so recht in diesen Thread passt  ... alternativ 3000er Vanquish (195g). Bei Certate und Stella geht's in der Größe dann schon in Richtung 220-230g, muß man ausprobieren. Die 1500er Daiwa-Größe wäre noch ein gangbarer Kompromiss, die liegt zwischen 1000er und 2500er Shimi-Größe ... bei mir als Fuego 1500A im Einsatz, wunderbar leicht, geht auch mit 0,18er bis 0,20er Monofil bzw. 6lb FC noch ganz gut, ist aber beim schnellen spinnen stromab schon eine grenzwertige Kurbelei.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Alex, wie ist denn überhaupt dein Budget?

Wenn es ca. 500 Euro ist, dann hol dir eine 2500er Stella, wenn du das doppelte über hast, eine 2500er Exist.

Ansonsten eben Certate. 

Oder wenn es günstiger werden soll ca. 300-400 Euro eine alte Certate oder Certate Finesse Custom.

Das war es dann auch bald an Highend Modellen.


----------



## Alexschmunz (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Matthias, @Allrounder,

danke für die Kommentare und good point mit dem Preis!! 

Die Rolle sollte nicht über 250,- € liegen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich dann hier in dem falschen Thread bin#c 

Werd mir mal Eure Vorschläge anschauen!!!

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich bei 0,20mm schon keine 1000 mehr zu empfehlen ist. Danke nochmal.

Vg
Alex


----------



## magi (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht wäre ne Sustain eine Alternative..obwohl ich 250 Euro mittlerweile besser bei Daiwa anlegen würde. Hatte die Sustain zwar bisher nur in der Hand und fand die, bis auf die Optik, nicht angemessen für den Preis. Hab hier noch ne Biomaster fb rumliegen, ist ok aber kein Vergleich zur alten Twin Power (F). Ansonsten war ich bisher positiv überrascht von den Excellertypen (x,z). Liegen auch deutlich unter deinem Budget


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für 250 Euro würd ich eine 2000er Daiwa Caldia nehmen. Die Shimanos und insbesondere die Shimano Bremse sagt mir bei der leichten Fischerei überhaupt nicht zu. Mal davon ab das die Caldia besser läuft als Biomaster. Mit der Sustain haben hier auch einige Probleme.

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/daiwa-caldia-neuheit-2012.html

Die Caldia ist zwar kein "Highend", aber eine verdammt gute Rolle für das Geld. Meiner Meinung nach bei der Preis Leistungs Betrachtung die beste Rolle, die man für sein Geld bekommen kann.

Ich hab in letzter Zeit mal an der Quantum Smoke und Exo und den teureren Abu Modellen gekurbelt. Absolut Furchtbar! 

Meiner Meinung nach werden andere Hersteller als Daiwa und Shimano erst ab dem Bereich unter 100 Euro interessant, wo Spro ganz vernünftige Sachen hat. 

Aber damit wärst du im "Spinnrollen mittlerer Preisbereich" besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für ein paar Euro mehr, gibs über dem Tellerrand schon eine Daiwa Luvias.

~200€ + Versand + Zoll/USt

Grüße

Florian


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und nach 2 Jahren muss das Teil wegen dem magnetischen Öl zur Wartung nach JP zurück. 

Würde ich nicht machen wollen. Wenn da mal ein Servicefall eintritt, dann hat man ein Problem. Oder man ist so skrupellos und geht dann wieder zum örtlichen Händler...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier gibs z.B. keinen örtlichen Händler und die Rolle muss eh zu Daiwa/Comoran in den Service.


----------



## Wollebre (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und nach 2 Jahren muss das Teil wegen dem magnetischen Öl zur Wartung nach JP zurück.
> 
> wer hat dir denn das erzählt? Daiwa hat in D seinen eigenen Service.
> 
> Würde ich nicht machen wollen. Wenn da mal ein Servicefall eintritt, dann hat man ein Problem. Oder man ist so skrupellos und geht dann wieder zum örtlichen Händler...


 
Daiwa macht keine Garantiearbeiten an Rollen die *nicht* in der EU** gekauft worden sind, oder man drückt Kohle ab.

**lt. EU Recht müssen die jedoch Garantiearbeiten an in der EU gekaufte Rollen vornehmen! Wichtig jedoch, das man vom Verkäufer die *Garantieurkunde* bekommt! Nur der Kaufbeleg reicht nicht!

Das Mag Seal ist für mich auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Das Öl schmiert aus der Abdeckung raus und ist noch in den Zylindern der Rücklaufsperre zu sehen.
Man kann das Öl auch mit Bremsenreiniger komplett entfernen und wie üblich fetten. Dann noch oben auf die Abdeckung etwas Fett und die Rücklaufsperre ist wasserdicht.
Anbei ein paar Bilder wie das aussieht.

Weitere wichtige Bilder folgen im zweiten Teil!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Wollebre,

gibt es schon negative Auswirkungen von dem austretenden Mag Seal?

Preislich ist die einzige Sinnvolle Alternative die Rolle in JP zu ordern. Damit kann sich Daiwa Deutschland dann komplett raushalten und den Rollenbeseitzer an JP verweisen. Für evtl. 50 Euro Ersparnis + Auslandsüberweisung + Onlineshop + Rennerei zum Zoll + Risiko bei Garantiefall + mehr Kosten beim Sevice nehme ich das nicht in Kauf.

Und wie der Thread zeigt, ist ja auch ein teurer Rollenkauf keine Garantie, das man um die Inanspruchnahme des Services herum kommt.


----------



## Wollebre (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Heute sehen wir viele neue Rollen auf dem Markt die links und rechts aber auch an der Spule schön blinkende Blenden mit Carbonunterlagen haben.
Besonders Meeresangeler sollten vor dem Ersteinsatz die Zierkappen abschrauben und das dünne Carbon rausnehmen und darunter gut fetten, ebenso die Unterseite der beiden Zierkappen. Dort kann Wasser eindringen und sorgt ganz schnell für Korrosion!
Die Bilder sind von einer 1.400 € High-End Rolle die nur einmal beim Meeresfischen eingesetzt wurde. Denke die Bilder sprechen für sich. Die Salzablagerungen hätten für ein Frühstücksei gereicht....
An die Karbonblenden in der Spule kommt man nicht ran. Wie es sich dort mit Eindringen von Wasser verhält .....? An der Spule alle Stellen mit Öl versorgt was jedenfalls sofort eingezogen ist. Wo Öl eindringen kann, stellt das sicherlich auch für Wasser kein Hindernis da. Möchte nicht wissen wie das darunter nach 1-2 Jahre aussieht....


----------



## Wollebre (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hallo Wollebre,
> 
> gibt es schon negative Auswirkungen von dem austretenden Mag Seal?
> 
> ...


 
Negatives bisher nicht gehört, nur Kleherei bei eigener Wartung. Gummihandschuhe sind zu empfehlen. Das Zeugs hängt an den Fingern wie Tinte aus einem Tintenstrahldrucker...

Der billige Yen ist halt verlockend selbst zu importieren. Nur über die Konsequenzen sollte sich jeder vorher klar sein.
Habe auch schon selbst importiert, aber nur Produkte die ich in D nicht bekommen kann. Sonst gehe ich lieber zu meinen beiden Händlern die auch leben müssen, und deren Hilfsbereitschaft ist oft mehr Wert als 50 € zu sparen.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Alexschmunz (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke erstmal für die tollen Hinweise!! Sehr hilfreich.

Hab gesehen, dass es verschiedene *Daiwa Caldia 2000* gibt. Einmal mit *"X"* und einmal ohne!! 

Was ist denn hire der Unterschied???

Ich denke ich werde nicht aus Übersee bestellen wollen


VG
Alex


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uuh, hast du da eine Dogfight? :>

Endlich kommen mal andere Rollen als die üblichen Verdächtigen im Thread vor.

Wie siehts mit der Catalina aus? Und die neue Stella ist auch keine Option.

Also bleibt für Big Gamer nurnoch auf Langleinen umzusteigen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die tollen Hinweise!! Sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Hab gesehen, dass es verschiedene *Daiwa Caldia 2000* gibt. Einmal mit *"X"* und einmal ohne!!
> 
> ...



Die X ist das alte Modell. Ist ein solides Arbeitstier, aber eben schon älter und das merkt man an Gewicht und Design.

Würd schon die neue nehmen, Gewichtsersparnis und Airrotor + besseres Design und zusätzliches Mag Seal (was den Innenraum Ölt  ) gibts obendrein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Alex

Oder die hier, mit (glaub ich) 245g aber schon recht schwer.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271062

Oder doch diese:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271064

Man muss garnicht in JP Bestellen. :>


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Für 250 Euro würd ich eine 2000er Daiwa Caldia nehmen. Die Shimanos und insbesondere die Shimano Bremse sagt mir bei der leichten Fischerei überhaupt nicht zu. Mal davon ab das die Caldia besser läuft als Biomaster.



das ist wohl nach wie vor sehr subjektiv ... bei meiner Fuego finde ich gerade die Bremse spürbar schlechter als bei Shimi, was ruckfreies Ansprechverhalten und gleichmäßigen Ablauf betrifft, da habe ich bei einigen starken Fischen schon gut geschwitzt. Aber nicht nur die Bremse ist z.B. bei der Rarenium schon besser (mit meinen Fireblood/Aspire/Stella brauch ich die gar nicht vergleichen), auch das Laufverhalten der Fuego ist allenfalls auf Rarenium-Niveau und das als damaliges Vize-Spitzenmodell unterhalb der Steez. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fische die Fuego trotzdem gerne, weil die zwar etwas rauh, aber sehr leicht läuft, schick aussieht (v.a. mit Holzknob-Upgrade) und die 1500er eben 'ne sehr interessante Zwischengröße ist. Die Caldia X hatte ich auch kurz ... naja, vielleicht ist die neue ja besser, aber hey - da kann man wirklich 'ne Rarenium nehmen. Oder eben das doppelte für 'ne Vanquish oder ggf. die oben genannten Daiwa Varianten hinlegen (die neue Certate läuft wirklich gut, auch wenn ich mir die wegen der MagSeal Geschichte nicht kaufen würde).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Rarenium hab ich. Ist furchbar. Da haben meine 12 Jahre alten Daiwa Regal Z die ich zum Ansitzangeln nehme eine bessere Bremse. Leichter Regen und die Bremskraft der Rarenium geht nach einigen Stunden von alleine auf "max Drag". Das geht garnicht. Nehme die Rarenium nurnoch zum Spirofischen bei Sonnenschein. 

Und zu dem Vorwurf, das es sehr subjektiv ist hatte ich den Zusatz: "würde ich" eingebaut.


----------



## Maik-FL (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann eigentlich auch nur zur Caldia raten, für 230 EUR (Caldia 3000) kann man nichts falsch machen.

Ich fische sowohl die Caldia 3000 als auch die Certate 3012, erst seit ein paar Monaten, dafür sehr intensiv.
Im direkten Vergleich kann man sagen das zwischen den Rollen "Welten" liegen - Welten im Sinne von Mercedes zu AMG.

Die Caldia ist eine klasse Rolle, die Bremse ist (subjektiv) besser als die von Biomaster und Sustain. Die Bremse der aktuellen Caldia ist auch nicht mehr mit den Vorgängermodellen zu vergleichen. Die Bremse spricht absolut ruckfrei und an und arbeitet auch so.

Auf der deutschen Daiwa Homepage steht nichts davon aber die Caldia hat, wie auch Certate, Luvias etc. die UTD Bremse. 
So sind auch die Spulen von Caldia, Certate, Luvias usw. austauschbar.

Hinzu kommt das ruhigere und angenehmere Laufverhalten, hier liegen wirklich Welten zwischen Shimano und Daiwa, zumindest bei den genannten Modellen.

Wegen der ganzen MagSeal Geschichte würde ich mir gar nicht so sehr den Kopf zerbrechen. Wenn die Rollen ihren ersten Eindruck bestätigen brauchen sie die nächsten Jahre keine Wartung.
Sollte das Öl irgendwann austreten wird es durch konventionelle Schmiermittel ersetzt und gut ist das.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> das Öl irgendwann austreten wird es durch konventionelle Schmiermittel ersetzt und gut ist das.


 

Das sehe ich absolut anders. Ich kaufe nicht für dickes Geld eine Rolle, der ich bereits im Vorfeld Fehler gestatte.#q


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Rarenium hab ich. Ist furchbar. Da haben meine 12 Jahre alten Daiwa Regal Z die ich zum Ansitzangeln nehme eine bessere Bremse. Leichter Regen und die Bremskraft der Rarenium geht nach einigen Stunden von alleine auf "max Drag". Das geht garnicht. Nehme die Rarenium nurnoch zum Spirofischen bei Sonnenschein.
> 
> Und zu dem Vorwurf, das es sehr subjektiv ist hatte ich den Zusatz: "würde ich" eingebaut.



Wo liest Du einen Vorwurf? Es ist ganz offensichtlich sehr subjektiv ... warst Du nicht auch derjenige, der ein ähnliches Verhalten von der Stella-Bremse berichtet hat. Vielleicht ein Handling-Problem? |supergri


----------



## Alexschmunz (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Hinweise (u.a. mit dem Öl!!) und die interessante Diskussion#h

Sowohl die Caldi (ohne X) als auch die Rarenium hören sich gut an. Auch preislich sind die ja nicht sooo weit auseinander. Auch wenn sicher preislich hier nicht für den Thread geeignet. 

Wartungstechnisch bin ich eh "etwas" nachlässig. Deshalb gebe ich lieber "etwas" mehr aus und hoffe das sich das hinsichtlich Pflege (bzw. weniger Pflege auszahlt). 

Denke ich versuch mir die Rollen mal live anzusehen.

Petri 
Alex


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Denke ich versuch mir die Rollen mal live anzusehen.



Das ist immer die beste Variante, Alex, letztendlich muß Dir ja die Rolle gefallen!

Viel Spaß beim begrappeln und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Auswahl ... und berichte mal, für welche Du Dich entschieden hast #h

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Maik-FL (5. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das sehe ich absolut anders. Ich kaufe nicht für dickes Geld eine Rolle, der ich bereits im Vorfeld Fehler gestatte.#q



Ich gesteh den Rollen keine Fehler zu und, wie schon geschrieben, vom bisherigen Eindruck ausgehend denke ich das die Rollen Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten werden. 

Wenn allerdings, in 4, 5 Jahren etwas sein sollte werde ich nicht mehr zum Kundendienst laufen. Verschleiß ist natürlich und ab einem gewissen Alter sind neue Lager + konventionelles Öl einfach die vernünftigere Lösung.

Sollten innerhalb der Garantiezeit Probleme auftreten werde ich natürlich bei Daiwa auf der Matte stehen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wo liest Du einen Vorwurf? Es ist ganz offensichtlich sehr subjektiv ... warst Du nicht auch derjenige, der ein ähnliches Verhalten von der Stella-Bremse berichtet hat. Vielleicht ein Handling-Problem? |supergri



Und warum habe ich das Problem bei keiner anderen Rolle in meinem Leben gehabt? Btw zur Stella. Ich habe die Bremse großzügig mit Fett abgeschmiert und achte beim Abspülen darauf, das die Bremse geschlossen ist und ich nicht viel auf den Bremskopf schütte. Trotzdem ist da sofort Wasser drunter und ich muss die Spule abnehmen und alles trocknen lassen.

Kann es sein das du ein Schönwetterangler bist? Denn die Probleme sind durch Regen/Spritzwasser bedingt.

@ Alex, ich glaub mit der Certate würdest du ebenfalls einen guten Deal machen. Wie gesagt, von der Rarenium würde ich im UL oder L Bereich absehen.

Ist aber nur meine, rein subjektive Meinung.

@ Mag Seal Diskussion.
Wenn das Mag Seal nach einiger Zeit tatsächlich aufgebraucht ist und durch konventionelles ersetzt wird, dann ist die Rolle auf dem Stand wie alle anderen Rollen ohne Mag Seal auch. 

Der Punkt wurde noch nicht so richtig begriffen. #t

Die Lösung, gleich etwas ohne das Feature X zu kaufen, weil es evtl.  nach einiger Zeit ausfallen könnte klingt für mich nicht so logisch.


----------



## drehteufel (6. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alexschmunz schrieb:


> Denke ich versuch mir die Rollen mal live anzusehen.


 
Gute Idee, allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, dass ich zwei höherwertige Daiwas (Certate) besitze, bei denen der anfangs seidenweiche Lauf bei normaler Nutzung sehr schnell rau wurde und z.B. nicht mit dem einer Aspire zu vergleichen ist, die ich ebenfalls und deutlich öfter nutze.
Seit kurzem fische ich zudem eine 2500er Stella FE, die ebenfalls besser als die Daiwas läuft, wobei ich auch hier anmerken muss, dass das ganze Konstrukt weit weg von ""Spielfreiheit" ist, wie sie hier schon angepriesen wurde.
Die Kurbelachse hat fühlbares Spiel, ein Angelkollege fischt dieselbe Rolle mit demselben Alter und da ist es ebenfalls deutlich spürbar.
Von daher bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich nochmal über 400 Euro dafür ausgeben würde, wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht.#h


----------



## Tisie (6. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du ein Schönwetterangler bist? Denn die Probleme sind durch Regen/Spritzwasser bedingt.



nein, im Gegenteil - an den städtischen Berliner Gewässern bevorzuge ich sogar eindeutig die Dunkelheit + schlechtes (Regen-)Wetter, um in Ruhe fischen zu können und weniger Aufmerksamkeit auf bestimmte Spots zu lenken.

Ich hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit der Rarenium ... nach ca. 2h fischen in starkem Dauerregen war das ankurbeln nach dem Wurf + umlegen des Bügels sehr schwergängig, aber immer nur kurzzeitig und an einem bestimmten Punkt. Ich habe die Rolle dann gereinigt und frisch mit Reel-X Fett+Öl abgeschmiert, seit dem läuft die absolut problemlos. Man muß vielleicht noch dazu sagen, daß ich die Vorgeschichte der Rolle nicht kenne (gebraucht gekauft) und diese sehr schlecht geschmiert war.

Ein Problem mit der Bremse hatte ich bei meiner Rarenium dagegen nie - auch nicht bei den häufigen Regeneinsätzen.

Und um der Frage zuvorzukommen, ob ich denn auch Fische damit fange - ja und auch solche die ohne eine gut funktionierende Bremse nicht zu landen gewesen wären 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Lösung, gleich etwas ohne das Feature X zu kaufen, weil es evtl.  nach einiger Zeit ausfallen könnte klingt für mich nicht so logisch.



Das kann man so und so sehen ... wenn man viel Wert auf das Feature legt und sich einen Vorteil davon verspricht, wird man das natürlich auch kaufen (wollen).

Wenn man jedoch der Meinung ist, daß andere Hersteller ohne dieses Feature (d.h. auf andere Art&Weise) ähnlich gute, ggf. sogar bessere Produkte bauen, kann man das Feature durchaus trefflich in Frage stellen.

Der springende Punkt ist doch: wenn man das Feature "Mag Seal" dauerhaft in seiner Rolle nutzen möchte, ist man für eine "normale Wartung" zwangsläufig auf den kostenintensiven Daiwa-Service angewiesen. Und damit ist der Drops für mich gelutscht.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## rudini (8. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...weiß jemand ,wo ich ne Aspire 4000FA herbekomme?!?

Cheers#h


----------



## dunkelbunt (8. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

da siehe link
http://www.angel-ulshoefer.de/angebote_neu.htm


----------



## rudini (8. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dankööö #h


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (9. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich suche die Daiwa Steez Ex 3012,kennt jemand dieses Rolle  bzw.hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht...und gibt es einen Händler in Deutschland der diese vertreibt ?:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist wohl eine Exist in schwarz. Wer sie hier vetreibt weiss ich auch nicht.

Zumindest beim Tacklewarehouse kann man sie ordern.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt was neues. Die UVP's für die Exist wurden in D gesenkt. Und zwar auf 1210,- für die 3012er. Bei Daiwa D ist nun auch die neue Certate erhältlich und die Preise sind ziemlich interessant, das 3000er Modell hat hier einen UVP von 399,- während das Vorgängermodell zuletzt einen (frechen) UVP von etwas über 600,- hatte.

Hier wird wohl 1. auf den Euro-Yen-Kurs reagiert, der immer mehr Leute in Japan bestellen lässt und wohl auch darauf, dass die Certate (in JP viel günstiger als eine Stella) hier fast 100 Euro teurer war als eine Stella.

Ausserdem hat die neue Certate auch ein Mag-Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen. Die Leute die hier überlegen sich im Preisbereich bis 250 Euro eine Caldia oder Sustain zu kaufen kann man wohl nun locker zu der Mehrausgabe von ca. 100 Euro raten und eine Certate kaufen.

Und btw. Die Preissenkung der Cerate ist natürlich schon nett, aber wie wirkt die Exist bitte nun im Preisvergleich? Die ist über 3x so teuer wie die nächst günstigere Highend Rolle im Hause Daiwa...


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wo können wir die neuen Daiwa Sachen und Preise sehen ?

Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf der Daiwa Deutschland Seite unter den Produkten.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/daiwa_home/5,1,0,44__daiwa.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Musst teilweise ein bisschen durchklicken. Einmal war die Certate ganz vorne, als ich das zweite mal geschaut habe war sie ganz hinten...da war dann auch die neue Calida SHA in schwarzem Design und höherer Übersetzung.


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Forum, 

nachdem ich Probleme mit meiner Stella SW-B hatte und sie zurueckschickte, war ich heute in einem grossen Angelgeschaeft. Dort disskutierten Herrschaften ueber dieses Model und ich musste natuerlich meinen Senf dazugeben. Nun ist es so, dass auch der Verkaeufer hinzukam und meinte, dass er die SW-B schon gar nichtmehr geliefert bekaeme. Kann dazu irgendwer etwas sagen??? Gibt es da etwa einen Rueckruf von Shimano??? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !

Darf ich fragen , welches Modell Du hast bzw hattest ? 
Und welche Probleme es gab ?

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uh, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was dazu noch kommt. Aber wenn sogar der Nordfishing Laden deine Stella so ohne murren getauscht hat, dann wird wohl etwas im Argen sein...


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte die 4000er sw-b. Nach 4 Einsaetzten ausgeschlagener Rotor und gutes Achsspiel. Ging zurueck. Haendler meinte, dass kein Mangel vorlaege und regulierte nur auf Kulanz!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Händler kann ja auch nichts dafür. Sieht ja zur Zeit so aus, das sich Shimano hier einen heftigen Fehlgriff geleistet hat! Wie geschrieben, ich hatte ein Modell in der Hand wo beim Spule drehen der Bremsknopf mitdreht, was dazu führen kann das ein abziehender Fisch die Bremse auf max Drag hochknallt! Das sieht alles nicht nach guter Fertigung aus. Und das bei dem Highend Modell...

Andererseits, wenn man bedenkt das von der einen Lesath Serie von manchen Händlern alle verkauften Ruten gebrochen sind, dann hat das bei Shimano quais Tradition, im teuersten Bereich auch mal Murks zu machen.

...ist bei Daiwa leider nicht viel anders...


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was stelle ich mir konkrtet unter nem ausgeschlagenen Rotor vor ?

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die 5000er ... na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt .. geht die Tage los an den Bodden .

Dann nehme ich mal lieber ne zweitrolle mit oder was ?

Man hört wirklich von einer sehr hohenRate an Montagsrollen . Aber ich habe nen guten Haendler .

Ist das Ding nicht absolut 23er tauglich geht sie retour - ende !


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Eine Ersatzrolle mitnehmen. Wenn man in dem Preisbereich solche Gedanken hat, dann hat es auch keinen Sinn mehr, sich solch teuren Rollen zu kaufen...


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich konnte den Rotor auf dem Body hin und her wackeln. Genauso die Achse im Body..klick klack klack...23er tauglich??? Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich bin fast taeglich aufm Bodden. die 4000er hat die 23er nur von Weitem gesehn...da warn nur 16 dranne...


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, besagte Firma sollte langsam mal ein Statement abgeben. Man hoert, sieht und liest ja mittlerweile nur noch dass sich die Dinger bei den Haendlern als Ruecklaeufer stapeln...ich meine, das is ja auch ein riesen Imageverlust. Marktfuehrer???Highendproduzent??? In meinen Augen leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na ja ... ich werde es dann ja sehen ....

Ich habe es jetzt trotz allem versucht ... Zurückgeben kann ich sie  ja immer noch ..

Ich hasse es .


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Na ja ... ich werde es dann ja sehen ....
> 
> Ich habe es jetzt trotz allem versucht ... Zurückgeben kann ich sie  ja immer noch ..
> 
> Ich hasse es .



Genauso hab ich auch gedacht und geredet...Hals und Beinbruch mein Freund....


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wird schon schief gehen ...

Ich habe auch schon jemanden kennen gelernt , wo alles tippi toppi war .

Die wenigsten haben die Rolle ja wirklich - ich behaupte mal , dass viele den Alan Hawk Test gelesen haben und sich da einfach nur mit reinhängen .


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sonst holst dir noch ne 3500er Saltiga als Ersatz


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja zu 90%. Ich wollte es auch erst nicht hoeren. Aber Schwamm drueber. Ich wuensche dir dicke Krokos...gute N8t


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sonst holst dir noch ne 3500er Saltiga als Ersatz



Nicht frech werden:m


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du wirst lachen ... das ist mir so was von scheiss egal ... 

Erfüllt die Rolle nicht ihren Zweck , geht sie ihne Kompromisse zurück .

Und dann versuch ich die Saltiga . Das zwar alles immer viel Geld für eine Rolle aber mein Gott ...

Ne Dauerkarte beim HSV kostet mehr  - und die hat keinen Restwert . Das doch alles nur Geld. Viel Geld ja - aber nun auch kein existenzbedrohendes Vermögen .

Oder ?

Und ist die Saltiga dann auch ******** , geht die auch zurück .

Ich hatte auch mal ne Infinity Q Zaion ... die hat auch nur rumgezickt ... war trotzdem ne geile Rolle


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da kenn ich auch paar Leute. Getreu dem Motto: Ich hab doch 50 Meterhechte diese Saison gefangen - die hat Ihren Dienst getan. Hehe... Aber tut das nicht auch eine Red Arc? Wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## Herr P (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ... Ein Polo fährt genau wie ein Porsche auch nur von A nach B.

Also ... Jetzt doch mal ehrlich - wer hat die neue Stella in seinem Besitz oder sie besessen . Und wer hatte Probleme ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, wenn man sich erst einmal an das Laufverhalten von Stella und Exist gewöhnt hat, dann möchte man keine Biomaster mehr fischen...


----------



## TS33 (30. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ja ... Ein Polo fährt genau wie ein Porsche auch nur von A nach B.
> 
> Also ... Jetzt doch mal ehrlich - wer hat die neue Stella in seinem Besitz oder sie besessen . Und wer hatte Probleme ?



Ich glaube wir brauchen einen neuen thread:

Der-High-End-Rollen-Defekt-und-Probleme-No-Go-Diskussions-Thread


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab zwei 4000er Stellas und bin restlos begeistert. Als ich mir die erste Stella gekauft habe, sagte mein Kumpel noch zu mir: &quot;Denk dran wenn Du die hast, willste nix anderes mehr!&quot;Und genau so ist es! Nie Probleme und immernoch ein seidenweicher lauf, der sogar nach mitd er Zeit noch besser geworden ist!Einzig die geringe Schnurfassung bei der 4000er macht mir etwas sorge. Mal sehen ob ich mir die FE SPule noch zulege. Ich werde mir die Stella aber definitiv noch in der 2500er Variante holen und freu mich drauf!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...gut,dass ich ewig hin und her überlegt habe,das habe ich mir wohl einiges an Ärger erspart.Als ich nun endlich die neue Stella 4000 SW bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens ordern wollte...sagt mir dieser....lass es lieber,zudem bekomme ich sie über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht mehr geliefert...es wird vermutet,dass ein...Produktionsfehler....Lagerschaden gibt.Mein Händler hat alle verkauften 4000er Modelle zurück bekommen.Er meinte es handelt sich aber ausschließlich um die 4000er Modelle.....gut,dass ich solange gezögert habe....


----------



## TS33 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Is das oeffentlich???schweinerei!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso, ist doch kein Problem. Angelst halt mit der 30.000er auf Boddenhechte...:m


----------



## Herr P (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mr.Dillinger . 
Na dann bin ich ja froh , dass Du die andere kleine schwarze genommen hast .

Darf ich mal fragen , welcher Händler Dein Stammhändler ist ?


----------



## TS33 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch kein Problem. Angelst halt mit der 30.000er auf Boddenhechte...:m



Ne is kla


----------



## TS33 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Thema SW-B hab ich heut eine Mail bekommen mit etwa folgendem Inhalt: (Frage auf Richtigkeit der Geruechte an tragenden Reseller)
Produktmaengel sind riesen Unsinn, Gegen diesen Rufmord wird und muss vorgegangen werden, da extrem geschaeftsschaedigend.Es wurde sofort nach Namen und weiteren Daten des Verbreiters gefragt und Druck ausgeuebt. Sofort wuerde Shimano abmahnen, ich waere verpflichtet Angaben zu machen.
Wuerde die Mail gerne veroeffentlichen. Hab aber durchaus Angst, aufn Deckel zu bekommen. Jedenfalls wird die Meinung vom Produktmangel wohl nicht kommuniziert und wehemend umgangen. Ich bekomm jetzt noch Mails mit Nachfragen zu meiner Telefonnummer...

Bitte beachten: Die email kam nicht von Shimano, sondern von einem großem Reseller!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



TS33 schrieb:


> Hatte die 4000er sw-b. Nach 4 Einsaetzten ausgeschlagener Rotor und gutes Achsspiel. Ging zurueck. Auch der Haendler meinte nur, er bekommt sie nicht mehr und wollte nicht darauf eingehen, sich zu rechtfertigen!


danke für diese Info ...

und halt einfach die Füsse still -- wenn die Geschichte so wahr ist, können Sie Dir nix rufschädigendes anhängen. Und so wichtig, dass NSA und BND vollumfänglich tätig wird, ist das man nun auch nicht! :m

Im Gegenteil, den Ruf schädigt sich gerade jemand selber ... :g


----------



## TS33 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es ging um die Aussagen, dass Shimano eventuell die Serie nicht mehr liefert aus Gruenden von Produktmaengeln. Ist wohl alles quatsch...


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann ist Mr. Drillinger ja gut beraten, hier nicht seinen Händler zu nennen.

Die Abmahnung kann sich Shimano mal sonstwo hinstecken. Selbst wenn hier einer den Händler nennen würde. Der würde einfach sagen, ich weiss von nichts und die Sache wäre erledigt...die sollen lieber ihr Entwicklungsteam stärken und sich den Juristen Mist sparen lassen. In der heutigen Zeit kann man sich so ein Image auch sehr schnell ruinieren. #c

Und falls man doch eine Abmahnung bekommt, dann macht man eben das, was Less Grossman in dieser Situation machen würde: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dROwEc4VyJA

#c

Edit: Wenn garnichts mit der Stella wäre, dann dürfte Shimano doch auch gelassener reagieren? Warum sollten die denn so einen Akt machen, wenn alles bestens ist? Spätestens in kürze werden dann doch tausende Angler ohne Probleme mit den Modellen fischen und das würde sich auch in den Foren rumsprechen?


----------



## magi (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eurerseits Erfahrungswerten zu der JDM-Version der Twin Power c-Serie? (bitte nicht auf die europäische Twin Power FC verweisen- mir geht es ausschließlich um die japanische Variante)

Gruß
Mario


----------



## weserwaller (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eurerseits Erfahrungswerten zu der JDM-Version der Twin Power c-Serie? (bitte nicht auf die europäische Twin Power FC verweisen- mir geht es ausschließlich um die japanische Variante)
> 
> ...




Du meist die Twin Power JDM 08, schöne Rolle knapp unter der Stella FD meine (Größe 4000) läuft nun seit 4 Jahren tadellos.


----------



## h3nn3 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das würde mich auch ganz brennend interessieren. Du meinst du damit das unten dargestellte Modell? Twin Power XG? (links)

Kann evtl. auch jemand einen Vergleich zur daneben abgebildeten (rechts) Twin Power SW-A(2011) bzw. Twin Power SW XG(2009) herstellen. Fliege kommende Woche in die USA und wollte mir gerne eine dieser Rollen zulegen. Wäre super, wenn jmd. was dazu sagen kann.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## bobbykron (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke er meint die folgende. Würde mich auch interessieren 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l-e-n/rollen-mit-frontbremse/shimano-twin-power-3000.html


----------



## magi (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau die meinte ich..


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Dafür wiegt die Exist wahrscheinlich etwa die Hälfte von der Quick Dura und läuft fast von allein. Vielleicht hällt sich nicht so lange, macht aber in der Zeit umso mehr Spass. Lieber 5 Jahre ne Pornohexe gevögelt, als für immer und ewig die Mutti von nebenan


Besser kann man es nicht sagen:q#6


----------



## ulfisch (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhrg Kritik an der Fuego,
meinem absoluten Schätzchen.
Meine 1000er hat die meisten Drills aller meiner Rollen hinter mir und die Bremse läuftimmer noch super ist sicher Geschmackssache.

Da hatte die Bremse der new Exist zu Beginn doch mehr Probleme auch wenn das mMn an dem ungenügend verteiltem Fett auf der Scheibe lag.

Ich kann die Fuego nur ÜBER die Rarenium stellen obwohl ich an der Rarenium nichts aus zu setzten hatte.


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ahhrg Kritik an der Fuego,
> meinem absoluten Schätzchen.
> Meine 1000er hat die meisten Drills aller meiner Rollen hinter mir und die Bremse läuftimmer noch super ist sicher Geschmackssache.



ja, ist und bleibt wohl Geschmackssache  ... oder evtl. auch eine breite Serienstreuung?!

Sehr leichtgängig ist meine Fuego wie gesagt, läuft aber eben etwas rau und die Bremse ... evtl. fette ich die mal neu mit Cal's Drag Grease?! Was mich bei der Fuego auch nervt, ist neben der nicht ganz gleichmäßigen Schnurverlegung (kommt nicht an eine Wormshaft-Verlegung heran) der manchmal nicht komplett zurückspringende Schnurfangbügel: der hängt dann auf halb acht, eiert herum und nimmt keine Schnur auf (blöd wenn man z.B. am Bach darauf angewiesen ist, direkt nach dem eintauchen des Köders mit dem einholen zu beginnen).

Ach so ... hast Du auch das letzte Fuego-Modell aus diesem Zaion-Zeugs (siehe Anhang) oder das Vorgängermodell (ganz in rot => *klick*)? Einige sehen ja Vorteile beim alten Modell und bevorzugen dies (Magnesium Body + Sideplate, Wormshaft Schnurverlegung (eine der wenigen Daiwas damit), Made in Japan, usw.) ... dagegen wirkt die neue halt schon billiger - würde die gerne mal direkt mit der alten vergleichen.

Ich bin übrigens kein absoluter Shimano-Fan und versuche das durchaus differenziert und möglichst sachlich/objektiv zu betrachten. Meine Daiwa Alphas 103L R-Edition ist z.B. über jeden Zweifel erhaben, da kommen meine Shimano BCs nicht heran #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Spider-Team (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leider konnte ich bislang weder die gute alte, noch die neue Fuego Testfischen, was ich gerne mal nachholen möchte. Ist auch nicht so leicht, diese ohne import käuflich zu erwerben 

Ich suche zwar grad noch ne neue Rolle, kann mich aber für keine entscheiden....


----------



## Tisie (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich bislang weder die gute alte, noch die neue Fuego Testfischen, was ich gerne mal nachholen möchte. Ist auch nicht so leicht, diese ohne import käuflich zu erwerben



meine Antwort war auch eher an ulfisch gerichtet, weil er ja explizit von der Fuego sprach ... die wird neu beim Händler kaum noch zu bekommen sein, auch nicht im Ausland (ich hatte meine auch in den USA beim letzten großen TWH Sale geschossen).



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Ich suche zwar grad noch ne neue Rolle, kann mich aber für keine entscheiden....



Anwendungsbereich? Bisherige Favouriten?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Spider-Team (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Anwendungsbereich? Bisherige Favouriten?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Och, ich hab mich eigentlich schon auf eine 2004er Luvias eingeschossen, wobei ich auch über eine 2004erCH Certate nachdenke.
Die Rolle soll an meine Tailwalk Gekiha KR S641L/SL. Passt denke ich beides ganz gut #h


----------



## Tisie (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

für eine L-Rute kann man eine 2004er Größe nehmen, das paßt schon ... zur Luvias kann ich nichts sagen, die neue Certate (also das aktuelle MagSeal Modell) hat mir beim probefischen (2500er vom Kumpel) bez. Laufverhalten ganz gut gefallen. Die möglichen späteren Nachteile des MagSeal (bez. Wartung) wurden hier schon besprochen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was soll die luvias eigentlich kosten jetzt? die certate wurde ja extrem im preis gesenkt und müsste ja nun fast günstiger zu haben sein als der ursprüngliche luviaspreis?


----------



## Spider-Team (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sie ist hier immernoch zu teuer. Es bleibt eigentlich nur ein JP-Import für rund 250,-€ inkl. Versand, Zoll und Märchensteuer. Dafür finde ich sie absolut ok.

Im Moment fische ich übrigens R'Nessa, Infinity Q Custom, Presso und Caldia (Japanmodell in Weiß).


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hm, aber da hat man für 90 mehr ja ne certate aus deutschland mit deutscher garantie/gewährleistung und so :/

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die die certate für knapp 340 anbieten und die luvias nicht im preis senken?


----------



## Spider-Team (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, einerseits hast recht, aber andererseits sind es min 90,-€ mehr. Und die Luvias hat einen richtig tollen Lauf und ist leicht.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja, dass das ne wahnsinnig tolle rolle ist steht wohl ausser frage. wie schlägt die sich so zur certate? mag seal und utd haben bei mein ich?


----------



## Spider-Team (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der direkte Vergleich ist interessant zu wissen.  Hatte nie selbst eine Certete. Somit leider nie beide zeitgleich am Wasser. Sollte ich bei Zeiten mal nachholen. 

Hat mal jemand die Certate high gear Custom in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich meine einer von den freaks hier, ulfisch, allrounder oder die anderen kandidaten hätten eine gehabt.  würd mich diesbezüglich über ein review hier freuen. spiel nämlich grad mit dem gedanken


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Certate hab ich nicht. Nur im Laden schon verschiedene in der Hand gehabt. Lauf war erstklassig. Bremse ist gewohnte Daiwa Qualität. Gehäuse in solider Bauweise. Und die neue hat eben 2 fach Mag Seal.

Würde die der Luvias vorziehen. Die Luvias soll wohl nicht grade "edel" sein und für die Preisklasse eher eine Enttäuschung sein. Aber das kann ich nur vom hörensagen beurteilen. Selber hatte ich eine Luvias noch nicht in der Hand.

Und selbst wenn die Luvias auch "laufen" würde. Mag Seal Schnurlaufröllchen bei der Certate ist schon geil. Vor allem wenn man auch mal ins Salz will.

Wenn meine 4000er Stella an der Küste den Geist aufgibt, dann hol ich mir auch ne 3000er Certate


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zur luvias findet man in deutschen shops ja echt gar nichts. und das obwohl grad ein test in der fisch und fang war. certate als import über amazon (!!!!) für 292 euro ist auch mal ne ansage find ich 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004KNR54W/?smid=A3BMXXDOKOPWBT&tag=test-mark-pk-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B004KNR54W&childASIN=B004KNR54W&ascsubtag=5KRgp0SHI-DecOriN6oARw


----------



## Spider-Team (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hach ja, mal sehen. Vielleicht doch ne Certate...
Vielleicht kann ich sie ja zu nem guten Preis ergattern|kopfkrat

Also ich fand die Luvias jetz echt nicht schlecht.
Dann findest du die Presso sicher auch nicht toll... Ist wie ich finde ähnlich verarbeitet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf dem Bild ist aber ne Shimano Rolle, eine TP3C000SDH? Das X Ship ist ganz deutlich auf Kurbel und Spule zu sehen und das TP ebenfalls.

Die Luvias konnte sich hier nicht durchsetzen (wie die Certate auch), weil die als JP Import eben für 300-350 Euro hierher kam und Daiwa D einen UVP von mitte/ende 500 Euro hatte. Da haben wohl viele gleich in JP bestellt. Daher auch die Preisanpassung der Luvias, Catalina und Certate.


----------



## Spider-Team (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> zur luvias findet man in deutschen shops ja echt gar nichts. und das obwohl grad ein test in der fisch und fang war. certate als import über amazon (!!!!) für 292 euro ist auch mal ne ansage find ich
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004KNR54W/?smid=A3BMXXDOKOPWBT&tag=test-mark-pk-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B004KNR54W&childASIN=B004KNR54W&ascsubtag=5KRgp0SHI-DecOriN6oARw



Fallen dann aber sicher auch die üblichen Dinge wie Steuern und Zoll an. Dann leiber eine hier http://www.digitaka.com/item.php?icid=126&id=964

Aber ich würde dann die high gear Variante bevorzugen


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja das stimmt wohl auch.

allrounder, wie ist denn nun die angepasste deutsche uvp der luvias? ich find im netz nämlich keinen


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

399,- die kleineren und das 3000er Modell dann 430,-

Hab hier grad keinen alten Katalog zur Hand, der alte UVP für die 3000er müsste aber ca. 550-570 Euro gewesen sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Hach ja, mal sehen. Vielleicht doch ne Certate...
> Vielleicht kann ich sie ja zu nem guten Preis ergattern|kopfkrat



Aber aufpassen, das du eine Certate II (oder Certate II II...jedenfalls das mit Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen) nimmst.

Das Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen macht den Unterschied.

Bei den Händlern liegen jetzt noch die alten Certates. Die Händler kotzen natürlich nun richtig ab. Die Alten lagen Preislich bei ca. 500-550 Euro und die neuen kosten nun ca. 360-380 Euro.

Also aufpassen beim Kauf. Entweder die neue, oder die "alte" dann für 350 Euro oder sehr viel weniger.

Btw, die Certate hat 3 Kugellager mehr als die Luvias. Nun sind Kugellager für mich noch nie ein Kaufkriterium gewesen, aber hier kann man das mit einfliessen lassen. Das mehr an Lagern wird den Lauf ja keinesfalls verschlechtern. #c Und 10 zu 7 sind auch über 40% mehr an Lagern. #t


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Edel sind auch die Schnurfassungen.

Luvias 1003 > Certate 1003
Luvias 2506 71cm Schnureinzug = Certate 2506h 90cm Schnureinzug
Luvias 2506 71cm Schureinzug < Certate 2500
Luvias 3012 = Certate 3012H 95cm < Certate 3000

Was für eine Größe willst du denn haben?


----------



## Wollebre (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

_Aber aufpassen, das du eine Certate II (oder Certate II II...jedenfalls das mit Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen) nimmst._

_Das Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen macht den Unterschied._


@Allrounder
erklär mir mal was das Zeugs an positivem Effekt hat.
Ausser einer großen Schmiererei bei der Wartung kann ich dem Mag Seal nichts Positives abgewinnen was ein gut geschmiertes Schnurlaufröllchen auch könnte.

Stecken in der neuen Certate auch noch die billigen Filzbremsscheiben? s. Bild

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

hab bisher nur drüber gelesen, das es die Rolle auf jedenfall abdichtet. Dafür nehm ich ein paar Öl Spritzer an Stellen, wo ich nicht hinfasse, gerne in Kauf.

Beim Watangeln schaff ich es regelmässig, das Wellen an mir brechen und das Salzwasser die Rolle ordentlich trifft. Von daher finde ich das Mag Seal sehr geil.

Für Leute die "nur" im Süsswasser Angeln hat das ganze nicht so gravierende Vorteile. Solange da der Feinstaub nicht extremst erhöht ist und man eine Rolle davor schützen muss.

http://p4.focus.de/img/gen/n/Q/HBnQAI0r_Pxgen_r_300xA.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann über das Daiwa Bremssystem nichts schlechtes schreiben. Ich fische Daiwa und Shimano und da gefällt mir Daiwa besser. Auch bei den günstigeren Daiwa's wie den Excelern hab ich damit keinen Ärger und sie bremsen zuverlässig.

Ansonste, man soll die Rolle ja zum Warten eh einschicken. Dann können die Daiwa Leute auch gleich die Filzscheiben checken, wenns Ärger gibt.

In der Zwischenzeit angelt man dann mit seiner Stella, oder vice versa, falls man zuerst eine Stella hatte und die dann mal 6 Monate beim Service war. #c #t

Also locker bleiben...


----------



## Wollebre (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eine Rolle zur Wartung einschicken und kräftig dafür zu löhnen ist schon happig. Habe mal für einen Buddy die neue 7000H gewartet. Das heißt wollte es, so einen Schrotthaufen für 1400 EUR vorher noch nicht in den Händen gehabt....
Kannst meinen Bericht hier lesen: www.biggame4u.net/show.asp?id=5087&cat=1&language=de

Der Besitzer hat die Rolle jedenfalls zurück zu Daiwa geschickt....

Schon mal versucht bei der Certate die Gehäuseschrauben zu öffnen? Evtl sind die wie bei diverse andere Daiwa Rollen mit Loctite so fest eingeklebt das man die normal nicht lösen kann. 
Wenn du da mal ran mußt und die Schrauben lassen sich nicht lösen, hilft nur ein Lötkolben mit starker Hitze. Die Spitze gegen den für die Schrauben passenden Bit austauschen und dann mehrere Minuten auf den Schraubenkopf halten damit das Loctite weich wird. Dann mit anderem Bit die Schraube schnell rausdrehen bevor das Zeugs wieder fest wird.

Sollte deine Shimano mal eine Service benötigen kannst dich bei mir melden, ist jedenfalls innerhalb zwei Wochen erledigt. Falls du nach Magdeburg kommst, können wir uns dort treffen. Referiere dort über Rollenwartung und Carbon Bremsscheiben. Weiteres gern per PN

Wolfgang


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Probleme gibts leider überall und in diesen Preisklassen viel zu häufig. Hier im Board sind ja grade auch Leute die mit ihren Vanquish's und Sustain's Ärger haben. Wenn die wegfallen und ebenfalls alle Mag Seal Rollen, dann wirds aber eng.

Von daher, was bleibt anderes übrig. Und Big Game vs. "normale" Angelei sind ja auch noch einmal 2 Unterschiedliche Dinge.

Da würden mich schon mal Erfahrunge und Wartungen von den kleinen Mag Seal Rollen interessieren. Oder aber von Leuten, die solche Rollen im Salz fischen und evtl. ein Vergleich zu alten Daiwas ohne Mag Seal und Shimano ziehen können.

Selber bin ich recht angetan von dem Mag Seal. Irgendwann werd ich auch mal Rollen damit haben. Aber ich hoffe, das es noch nicht so schnell nötig wird. Also wird ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir wohl nicht vor 2017 zu erwarten sein...

Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört, das die neuen Mag Seal Rollen trotz Salzwasser Einsatz Getriebeschäden oder dergleichen bekommen haben. In Foren hab ich davon ebenfalls noch nichts gehört.

Alan Hawk schreibt ja, dass die Rollen dicht sind.

Von daher bin ich geneigt zu sagen, das Mag Seal funktioniert. Wieviel Rollen hattest du denn davon auf dem Tisch? Ich meine, natürlich darf sowas bei einer UVP 1500 Euro Rolle nicht vorkommen. Aber wenn es nur die eine war, dann ist der Stichprobenumfang noch recht gering.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wollebre schrieb:


> eine Rolle zur Wartung einschicken und kräftig dafür zu löhnen ist schon happig. Habe mal für einen Buddy die neue 7000H gewartet. Das heißt wollte es, so einen Schrotthaufen für 1400 EUR vorher noch nicht in den Händen gehabt....
> Kannst meinen Bericht hier lesen: www.biggame4u.net/show.asp?id=5087&cat=1&language=de
> 
> Der Besitzer hat die Rolle jedenfalls zurück zu Daiwa geschickt....
> ...




tolle seite! sehr interessant ne rolle dieser preisklasse von innen zu sehen. das bekommt man ja schon nicht zu gesicht


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich frag mich grad welche hochpreisige Rolle man eigentlich noch kaufen darf / kann ?#d|uhoh:


Grausig was man grad alles über Shimano und Daiwa hört.....


----------



## buddah (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurze Frage: Wo ist den der Unterschied zwischen der Cerate2506H Hi Gear Custom u der Certate 2506 - nur der Schnureinzug ??


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal das Fett auf der Scheibe der Fuego besser verteilt.
Danach hatte ich das Gefühl, das sie etwas geichmäßiger läuft.

Den Bügel klappe ich grundsätzlich per Hand um, so hatte ich noch nie Probleme bin ich einfach so gewohnt.

Das Vorgängermodell wäre nichts für mich, bei aller Funktionalität sie ist einfach furchtbar hässlich|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Sie ist hier immernoch zu teuer. Es bleibt eigentlich nur ein JP-Import für rund 250,-€ inkl. Versand, Zoll und Märchensteuer. Dafür finde ich sie absolut ok.
> 
> Im Moment fische ich übrigens R'Nessa, Infinity Q Custom, Presso und Caldia (Japanmodell in Weiß).



Oh wie ist denn die weiße Caldia?
An der hätte ich in Zukunft starkes Interesse.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Infinity Q


----------



## Tisie (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mal das Fett auf der Scheibe der Fuego besser verteilt.
> Danach hatte ich das Gefühl, das sie etwas geichmäßiger läuft.



ich hatte meine gleich am Anfang mit etwas ReelX-Soft Fett versorgt (das geht mit einer Spritze ganz gut ohne komplette Demontage (durch den Schlitz nach Abnahme der Abdeckkappe am Heck)), das brachte auch etwas Besserung. Im Winter werde ich die mal komplett zerlegen und mit dem etwas zäheren ReelX-Medium Fett abschmieren, das sollte den leicht rauhen Lauf noch wirksamer verbessern (auch wenn die Leichtgängigkeit etwas darunter leidet).



ulfisch schrieb:


> Den Bügel klappe ich grundsätzlich per Hand um, so hatte ich noch nie Probleme bin ich einfach so gewohnt.



Das mache ich i.d.R. auch so, nur bei schneller Strömung am Bach muß es eben teilw. noch etwas schneller gehen  ... ist zwar ein seltener Anwednungsfall, der das Problem aber (leider) zuverlässig aufdeckt 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## BronkoderBär (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man sich mal die "Highendexzenter" ansieht ist das schon traurig. S-Curve liegt n´ bisschen auf Röllchen auf und der Hauptantrieb ist nich aus Alu. Exzenter mit Kugellager angeschraubt.
Nich viel dabei.
Sowas sollte es für 100 aufwärts geben.
Nur was verbaut man dann in den 600€ aufwärts Rollen?
Und wenn da dann noch so gepfuscht wird und die Rolle beim Ersteinsatz übern Jordan geht, dann noch das MagSeal rumsifft und als krönung alles mega wartungsunfreundlich mit Inbus und loctite verklebt wird is das doch der Gipfel#t
Und vor allem schafft mans nicht mal in der preisklasse, dass sich das Exzenterrad nicht ins gehäuse schleift.

aber solangs menschen gibt die sowas kaufen#c


----------



## hurby1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

darf ich mal fragen ob das "normal" ist?
(Shimano Vanquish 4000)

http://youtu.be/JcuWuhOK16A


Gruß Torben


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube nicht, dass es normal ist.
Zumindest macht meine Vanquish dieses Klickgeräusch nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@hurby
jetzt sag nicht das die neue auch zickt ?|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hurby1980 schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/JcuWuhOK16A


Den Ton haste gut rübergebracht! #6
Die Rolle aber ... #t

Das hört sich an wie Schlaglochfahren durch den Wormshaft, der Führer klackert richtig durch die Kreuzungspunkte und das ist doppelt unschön, neben Geräuschnerv verschleißt das so auch recht schnell.
Sieht nach schlechter Schmierung und/oder schlechtem Schmiermittel aus - also vergleichsweise sogar richtig schlimm im Vergleich zu bekannten Kaffeemühlen-Fällen.

Das könnte man selber mit einer Neuschmierung wohl einiges fixen, aber ... 
das ist ja eine nietnagelneue für 3stellige EURonen, da darf das nicht sein.

Mein Tip: Rückgabe, Geld zurück, hol Dir lieber was anderes!


----------



## hurby1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das schlimme ist, das die Rolle mit genau diesem Problem schon bei Shimano war. Sie wurde "repariert" und ich war dreimal damit angeln. Leider hat Shimano das Recht dreimal zu reparieren, bevor es eine neue oder Geld zurück gibt.
Ich muss sie wohl wieder einschicken. Ich dachte erst, das ich schon eine neue erhalten habe aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, zumindest das Zubehör war oder ist neu. So kann man sich täuschen, wenn alles schön und nett verpackt wird...

Gruß Torben


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Oh wie ist denn die weiße Caldia?
> An der hätte ich in Zukunft starkes Interesse.
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Infinity Q


 

Hallo Ulfisch,#h

ich fische auch 2 Infinity Custom 2500. Die Rollen sind sicherlich nicht schlecht. Im Vergleich zu den alten Certates, Morethan Branzino, Stella 4000 SW und 5000SW würde ich die Customs nicht in den High-End Bereich einordnen.:m

Ist halt aber ein subjektives Gefühl.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@J.Breithardt,
danke Dir also sind sie unter den Certates anzusiedeln.
Gibt es die ausserhalb der EU überhaupt?
Sieht für mich wie ein EU Modell bzw. habe ich sie auf JAP und USA Websiten nie gesehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @J.Breithardt,
> danke Dir also sind sie unter den Certates anzusiedeln.
> Gibt es die ausserhalb der EU überhaupt?
> Sieht für mich wie ein EU Modell bzw. habe ich sie auf JAP und USA Websiten nie gesehen.


 

Ulfisch,#h

ich spreche über die "alten" blauen Certates.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und ich meinte die Infinity Q|supergri
gibt es die ausserhalb der EU?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



hurby1980 schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, das die Rolle mit genau diesem Problem schon bei Shimano war. Sie wurde "repariert" und ich war dreimal damit angeln. Leider hat Shimano das Recht dreimal zu reparieren, bevor es eine neue oder Geld zurück gibt.
> Ich muss sie wohl wieder einschicken. Ich dachte erst, das ich schon eine neue erhalten habe aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, zumindest das Zubehör war oder ist neu. So kann man sich täuschen, wenn alles schön und nett verpackt wird...
> 
> Gruß Torben



Das geht garnicht!! Ich habe im Laden gestern noch eine Vanquish gekurbelt. Die lief einwandfrei und ohne irgendwelche Klick Geräusche.

Sofort hin zum Service und einschicken. Und im Forum weiterhin posten, wie sich Shimano in dem Fall verhalten wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Infinity Q ist aus dem Sortiment geflogen und wird grade für ca. 400 Euro verkauft. Ehemaliger UVP lag bei 630 Euro ca.

Keine schlechte Rolle, aber vom Lauf würde ich die Certate vorziehen. Wer nun aber unbedingt eine schwarze 3000er Rolle ohne Mag Seal haben will, für den ist es keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Spider-Team (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen,

die Infinity Q fische ich nur im Süßwasser. Vom Lauf her ist sie absolut in Ordnung. Ich kann nichts schlechtes daran finden. Ist übrigens grad ne zweite auf dem Weg zu mir, da ich sie echt günstig erstehen konnte (wie die erste auch).

Die weiße Caldia ist absolut nicht high end, aber für den geringen Preis ist es eine tolle und laufleichte Rolle, die noch nie Zicken gemacht hat. Ich hab sie auf meiner Ajiringer vorrangig wegen der Gesamtoptik, würde sie aber auch nicht hergeben, solange sie läuft.

Aber wie gesagt duche ich mittelfristig erstmal was im Bereich einer 2004er, die auf meine Gekiha kommen soll. Wird wohl möglicherweise tatsächlich eine Certate High Gear werden, wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Caldia is eine gute und solide Rolle. Meiner Meinung nach vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis absolut einer der besten Rollen der Welt.

Wo nun aber die Certate II für einen Hunderter mehr zu haben ist, würde ich aber zur Certate tendieren. Klar sind 370 Euro viel Geld, bin mit aber sicher das der Kauf nicht schlecht ist!


----------



## Spider-Team (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also die weiße zumindest ist für den Preis absolut top. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich das neue Modell aus JP einfliegen lasse für eine meiner Twitchen. Aber dann bekomm ich so langsam ein Budgetproblem...#t


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin auch am überlegen mir eine der weißen an zu schaffen.
Ich "brauche" noch eine für meine neue Rute, soll im Süß und Salzwasser gefischt werden.
Ich tendiere im Moment zur  2000er.
Im Netz finde ich nicht mehr viele, kennt ihr noch ne Quelle?


----------



## Spider-Team (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was für ne Rute ist es denn?

Bezugsquellen für weiße gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr neu.
Aber ebay bzw deren Kleinanzeigen spucken immer mal wieder welche aus:m


----------



## ulfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt noch 2 für neue(2000, 2506 und 2500) im Ausland
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=fenwick+wild+wing&sa=X&biw=1557&bih=1004&tbm=isch&tbnid=u4T4lUjkZMtuPM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fenwick-fishing.de/catalogue/catalog,1.html&docid=UZPkklDOCOzsIM&imgurl=http://pfcatalogarc.com/upload/products/photos/file_18590.jpg&w=800&h=354&ei=1OVmUuW_E8qo0QXomoHABw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=378&page=1&tbnh=138&tbnw=276&start=0&ndsp=47&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=165&ty=56

Die Wild Wing


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat hier eigentlich jemand ne Emeraldas?

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../hochseefischen/2012-emeraldas-2508pe-dh.html


----------



## Spider-Team (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leider nicht. Ist aber eine richtig schicke Rolle...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Farbe ist schon ein wenig eklig. Die Rolle aber irgendwie trotzdem geil. #c


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand ne Emeraldas?
> 
> http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../hochseefischen/2012-emeraldas-2508pe-dh.html


Leider nicht,
ich war mal kurz davor bzw. hatte ich schon die Emeraldas Colossal zu bestellenhttp://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shimano-reels-australia/rods-reels/daiwa/daiwa-spin-reels/daiwa-reels-light-tackle-general-purpose/daiwa-emeraldas-colossal-2508-only-499-free-delivery/


bzw. die Emeraldas 2506
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shimano-reels-australia/rods-reels/daiwa/daiwa-spin-reels/daiwa-reels-light-tackle-general-purpose/daiwa-emeraldas-2506-now-only-349-free-delivery/

Ich wollte die älteren Modelle über rayannes.com bestellen aber sie hatten keine mehr
und ich musste in Australien anrufen um das zu erfahren.

Ich habe mich dann für die Exist hyper custom entschieden weil sie mit der Märchensteuer für die Colossal genau so teuer gewesen wäre.

Die Emeraldas sehen aber einfach scharf aus:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh Mann. Das du die Nerven dazu hast das Zeug um den ganzen Globus zu ordern. Mein Fall wäre das nicht. Weder bei Daiwa noch bei Shimano, bei den aktuellen Qualitätsproblemen.

Wenn die in Gröbenzell ne Emeraldas auf den Tisch bekommen, dann geht da wohl ein Raunen durch die Werkstatt... 

Und an den Besitzer danach eine saftige Service-Rechnung. :m


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ulfisch

sach mal, gehst du mit den ganzen High-End Gerät auch fischen oder legst du dir die Dinger nur in die Vitrine 

Wofür braucht man so viel High-End Rollen in einem sehr ähnlichen Segment ? Soviel kannst du garnicht angeln gehen um alle mal ans Wasser zu kriegen.


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn die in Gröbenzell ne Emeraldas auf den Tisch bekommen, dann geht da wohl ein Raunen durch die Werkstatt...



davon kannst du mal ausgehen! Die kennen nämlich ihre eigenen Produkte nicht. 



> Und an den Besitzer danach eine saftige Service-Rechnung. :m



Nö. Die Rollen werden einfach nicht gewartet. Nicht mal für gutes Geld. Das machen die einfach nicht ...


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @ulfisch
> 
> sach mal, gehst du mit den ganzen High-End Gerät auch fischen oder legst du dir die Dinger nur in die Vitrine
> 
> Wofür braucht man so viel High-End Rollen in einem sehr ähnlichen Segment ? Soviel kannst du garnicht angeln gehen um alle mal ans Wasser zu kriegen.



Ja ich geh schon angeln,:vik:
ich habe gar nicht so viele Rollen:
-Fuego 1000  Leicht im Süß und Salz
-Exist 1000 native Leicht im Süß
-Exist 2000 new M im Süß(hauptsächlich gefischt)
-Exist 3000 hyper custom S im Süß und Salz
-Soare 30 für die Gummifischerei

in Griechenland habe ich noch eine Daiwa Capricorn pilk
und eine Shimano Exage
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein erheblicher Teil für GRE ist dann ist es echt nicht soviel.
In GRE habe ich 3 Ruten hier sind es 5

Im Prinzip ist es eine 1000er zuviel ich möchte die Exist native custom aber dem Meer nicht aussetzen.
Nach GRE nehme ich die Fuego und die Exist hyper custom mit.

Die 3 Exists sollte mir eigentlich jahrelang Freude bereiten.


----------



## Tisie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Passt doch ... ich setze auch eher auf weniger Rollen und dafür hochwertige.

Mal 'ne leicht vom Thema abweichende Frage (da nicht wirklich HighEnd): hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Exsence Ci4 bzw. Ci4+ gemacht? Konkret das Ci4 Modell, nicht die "normale" Exsence und auch nicht das billige BB-Modell.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Ulfisch, dann wirds ja mal Zeit für eine Stella.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ulfisch, dann wirds ja mal Zeit für eine Stella.


Wenn, die alte SW.
Musste heute zuschlagen,
Spätschicht ist tödlich fürs Konto|supergri
Die weiße Caldia 2000 passt einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge zur WildWing.
Ich fand sie bei e-bay für 150 all in + (vielleicht) Märchensteuer.
Ne Verwendung für ne Stella kann ich mir nicht so schnell aus den Fingern saugen|rolleyes.

Sollte meine Capricorn mal irgendwann an ihre Grenzen kommen besorge ich mir die alte SW Stella, obwohl die wirklich hässlich ist...naja muss halt Livre-Megatech herhalten:l
Das Auge fischt mit.


Bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob er mit einer 100 Euro Combo fischt oder einer für 1000 den Fisch interessiert es ja(leider) nicht.

Ich steh halt auf den High-End Kram und klar bezahle ich da den Namen mit, wo eigentlich nicht.
Wenn ich aber so viel Kohle für etwas raus haue dann will ich auch was fürs Auge haben#h

Jetzt gehen mir nur die Argumente für die ....
-Cardiff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-nochmal die Cardiff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-die beiden Emeraldas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








-die Presso, die Spider hier übrigens im Angebot hat





.....und und und aus
Zum Glück fische ich nicht mit Baitcastern|supergri#h


----------



## pike-81 (23. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Design der Cardiff (1.von oben) geht mir einer ab.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn dann die Emeraldas mit Doppelkurbel.

Und im Prinzip ist es traurig das man sich für seine Ausgaben rechtfertigen muss, sobald man etwas teureres Fischt. Soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Aber die Leute mit dem Billigkram sollten mal bedenken, dass die Leute mit dem teuren Mist die Entwicklungsosten bezahlen, wovon sie dann auch profitieren.

Und das gilt auch für andere Branchen. Soll ja nun niemand in Ehrfurcht erstarren, wenn einer ne +1k Euro Angel (oder mehrere hat) aber denjenigen zumindest mit seinen negativen Gedanken nicht belästigen wäre schon mal etwas. Bin da Froh, das 90% der Angler überhaupt nicht wissen was so eine kleine schwarze Rolle wo Exist draufsteht überhaupt kostet...

-----

Aber wieder zu den Rollen. Stella und Vanquish solltest dir mal anschauen und bei Gelegenheit dran Kurbeln. Ungeachtet der Probleme, die hier ein User mit seiner Vanquish hat, läuft die echt (normalerweise?) sehr gut. Und das für teilweise ca. 369 Euro.


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ule, ich hatte mich entschieden, die Presso nun doch zu behalten. Ist ja grad auf meiner Oren'ji, bis ich sie verkauft habe. Danach weiß ich auch schon eine Verwendung in Form einer Graphiteleader Tiro, auf die ich schon länger scharf bin, aber leider das passende Budget im Moment anderweitig brauche...


----------



## bobbykron (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Design der Cardiff (1.von oben) geht mir einer ab.



dito  :k


----------



## angelspezi82 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

sind die Cardiff und Emeraldas (nicht die 2012er Neuauflage) überhaupt noch zu bekommen? Ich habe mich vor Jaaaahren mal dafür interessiert und da waren sie schon out of stock.


----------



## Striker1982 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollt nur mal kurz sagen das meine Stella 8000PG die neue halt immer noch nicht kaput ist nach jetzt fast 3 Wochen Wallerfischen  

muss ich mir Sorgen machen? *Ironie*


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal kurz sagen das meine Stella 8000PG die neue halt immer noch nicht kaput ist nach jetzt fast 3 Wochen Wallerfischen
> 
> muss ich mir Sorgen machen? *Ironie*


 


Solange kein Anbiss kommt sicher nicht. :m |supergri


----------



## Spider-Team (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kennt eigentlich jemand die Unterschiede zwischen den günstigen und den teuren Emeraldas?


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht aus dem Kopf, ist aber ungefähr so wie bei Shimano
z.B.: Soare > Soare CI4 > Soare BB
Daiwa Emaraldas Colossal > "new" Emeraldas > Emeraldas INF
die genauen Unterschiede musst du aus dem I-net zusammen suchen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wahrscheinlich auch wieder Mag Seal oder kein Mag Seal und Anzahl der Lager, Schnurwicklung usw. 

Und ein krasser Unterschied. Die Bremskraft. Hab eben ein Modell gesehen was mit Max Drag 3 Lbs. angegeben war. 3 Kg sind schon wenig, aber da nochmal die hälfte? Mehr als kleine Barsche und Forellen zuppeln wäre damit schon nichtmehr drin.

Die von mir verlinkte Version dürfte die neueste Sein. Mit Mag Seal, ner Menge Lager und 7 Kg Max Drag. Damit kann man dann auch ganz normal Angeln, was mit 1,5 Kg eben nicht drin ist.


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke das war ein Fehler in den Angaben, eigentlich haben alle Daiwa 1000 er 3 KG Bremskraft die Spulen ab 2000 7 KG.
Wobei die 2000er Caldia mit 4 KG angegeben ist#c

Ja deine verlinkte ist die neue(ste)


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Bei dem Design der Cardiff (1.von oben) geht mir einer ab.


Ja gell|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Emeraldas mit Doppelkurbel.
> 
> Und im Prinzip ist es traurig das man sich für seine Ausgaben rechtfertigen muss, sobald man etwas teureres Fischt. Soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Aber die Leute mit dem Billigkram sollten mal bedenken, dass die Leute mit dem teuren Mist die Entwicklungsosten bezahlen, wovon sie dann auch profitieren.
> 
> ...


Geht mir ähnlich, wiue ich neulich schon wieder angeblafft wurde weil ich einen Wobbler benutzte, da will ich nicht wissen wie er sich lustig gemacht hätte wenn er gewusst hätte, dass ich 500 Euronen für meine Combo bezahlt habe|rolleyes

@ Spider gute Entscheidung, die Presso wird immer seltener und ist einfach aufgrund der (tollen )Optik beliebt.

@ Angelspezi ja sie sind NOCH zu besorgen, erfordert aber etwas I-net Recherche und Bestellung aus dem Ausland.

Wer Russisch kann, in Russland gibt es fast alle seltenen Modelle.
Googelt mal da landet ihr früher oder später immer auf Russischen Seiten und die haben meist noch die älteren Modelle.


Habt ihr euch schonmal mit den getunten Megabass Modellen aus einander gesetzt?


----------



## welsfaenger (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ulfisch und allrounder

die Frage war auch eher ironisch gemeint. Fische ja nun selbst mehr als genug High-End Tackle.
Wenn ich in meinen Angelkeller schauer, nee, neee, nee. Da hätte ich mir auch einen schönen Neuwagen von kaufen können


----------



## angelspezi82 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @ Angelspezi ja sie sind NOCH zu besorgen, erfordert aber etwas I-net Recherche und Bestellung aus dem Ausland.
> 
> Wer Russisch kann, in Russland gibt es fast alle seltenen Modelle.
> Googelt mal da landet ihr früher oder später immer auf Russischen Seiten und die haben meist noch die älteren Modelle.



Danke dir!

Auslandsbestellungen sind kein Problem. Habe schon öfter was aus JP oder den Staaten kommen lassen. Man wird nur beim Zoll gerne etwas seltsam angesehen - wobei die da erst richtig doof gucken, wenn man Komponenten zum Rutenbau aus JP geordert hat. Das können die gar nicht verstehen 

mit russischen Webseiten kömme ich gar nicht klar ... Ich kann kein russisch und die Russen oft noch schlechter Englisch als ich 



> Habt ihr euch schonmal mit den getunten Megabass Modellen aus einander gesetzt?



Ja, zumindest sind die Spinnings meistens aber nur optisch getunt, sprich Farbe, Löcher in der Spule, mal ne andere Kurbel etc ... und dazu dann endteuer ... manche BC sind hingegen wohl auch technisch verändert, leichtere Spule, mehr K-Lager etc pp ... 
Ich habe das Thema für mich allerdings aufgegeben ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich denke das war ein Fehler in den Angaben, eigentlich haben alle Daiwa 1000 er 3 KG Bremskraft die Spulen ab 2000 7 KG.
> Wobei die 2000er Caldia mit 4 KG angegeben ist#c
> 
> Ja deine verlinkte ist die neue(ste)



Nicht unbedingt! Von der Bradia gibt es auch Modelle mit 2 Kg Max Drag und das ist kein Schreibfehler. 

Kenn mich mit den Squids nicht so aus, aber könnte mir vorstellen das bei diesen 500g Glibbertierchen so eine mini Max Drag schon langt. Dann könnte man diese Rollen aber für nichts anderes verwenden.

Also Obacht beim Rollenkauf. #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Megabass Racing Condition ist eine Hammergeile Rolle. Jedenfalls von der Optik her. Gibt aber auch nur noch gebrauchte davon.

Es gab zwischen Megabass wohl einen Deal, der so aussah das der Chef von Megabass sich in das Kunstköderprogramm von Daiwa eingeklint hat und seinen Rat hat einfliessen lassen. Dafür durfte Megabass auf die Daiwa Rollentechnologie zurückgreifen.

Wenn ich mir das Megabass Sortiment sogar bei Daiwa D anschaue und das Mag Seal bei Megabass Spinnrollen, dann denke ich da ist was wahres dran.

Letztlich wird man wohl bei den heutigen Megabass Rollen umgelabelte Daiwas kaufen.

Was mich zu einem weiteren Gedankengang bringt. Wenn Yuki Ito so scharf auf die Daiwa Technologie ist, dann wird er das ja nicht machen weil seine "alten" Sachen viel besser sind. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, das die alten Megabass Rollen von der Performance hinter Daiwa liegen. Wie gesagt, warum sollte er sonst Interesse an den Daiwa Sachen haben.

Das würde wieder Bedeuten, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Megabass Rollen (Stationär, BC interessiert mich nicht) nicht so gut ist. Denn manche von denen sind schon happig teuer.

Störend bei den Megabass Rollen kommt hinzu: Was machst du bei Serviceproblemen?? Und viele von den Rollen haben eine Minimale Schnurfassung. Wenn du da am Forellensee mit Kunstködern fischt und du hängst mal nen 18g Spöket dran, dann wirfst du die Racing Condition mal eben leer. #q

Also: Teure, umgelabelte Daiwas, welche in D keinen Service haben und oftmals eine sehr geringe Schnurfassung.

#c


----------



## nordbeck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

vielleicht kommt es ihn auch einfach günstiger produkte "von der stange" sprich daiwa einzukaufen und umzulabeln als selbst welche in kleinserien produzieren zu lassen.
qualitätsoptimierung wird vermutlich weniger hoch in der agenda stehen als profitmaximierung, oder?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Denke in der Mitte liegt die Wahrheit.


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Megabass Racing Condition ist eine Hammergeile Rolle. Jedenfalls von der Optik her. Gibt aber auch nur noch gebrauchte davon.
> 
> Es gab zwischen Megabass wohl einen Deal, der so aussah das der Chef von Megabass sich in das Kunstköderprogramm von Daiwa eingeklint hat und seinen Rat hat einfliessen lassen. Dafür durfte Megabass auf die Daiwa Rollentechnologie zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß sind das sicher Daiwa Umbauten, sieht man zum teil auch.
Schick sind sie sowieso, die Frage ist halt ob sie auch besser,sprich mit besseren Komponenten, sind.
Einige habe ich noch im Netz gefunden ob das alle waren weiß ich nicht.
Tja gerade für die Größen der Megabassrollen fehlen mir langsam die Argumente.
Sonst hätte ich mich durchaus geopfert um eine mal zu probieren.:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @ulfisch und allrounder
> 
> die Frage war auch eher ironisch gemeint. Fische ja nun selbst mehr als genug High-End Tackle.
> Wenn ich in meinen Angelkeller schauer, nee, neee, nee. Da hätte ich mir auch einen schönen Neuwagen von kaufen können


|supergri dann hättest du jetzt EINEN Wagen mit dem du wahrscheinlich ständig in die (scheiß teure) Werkstatt müsstest
und sowieso und überhaupt hättest du eigentlich einen BMW gewollt.
Da ist der Tackelkram doch lustiger|supergri


----------



## Spider-Team (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da hast du Recht.  Unser Auto frisst uns auch die Haare vom Kopf...


----------



## Herr P (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube viele von uns sehen die Sachen mit falschen Augen .

Ich kaufe mir immer die Rolle auf die ich Bock habe - egal was sie kostet . Denn ich weiss , dass ich sie in ein ...zwei Jahren wieder vernünftig verkauft kriege . 

So zahle ich immer nur die Differenz ... Und mal ehrlich ...hier den ganzen Tag wegen 100 oder 200 Euro rumzuposten ...das ist doch schon fast lächerlich .

Klar ist viel Geld  - aber was ist das nicht .

Vielleicht brauchte der eine oder andere von euch ja auch gerade neue Winterreifen . Kosten auch viel Geld .... jammert da einer .? Nein 

Vielleicht fährt der eine zwei Wochen nach ??? was weiss ich wohin in den Urlaub ... und der andere nicht .

Ich kann euch allen nur den Tip geben : 
Kauft euch die Rolle , die ihr geil findet  bei eurem Händler des Vertrauens und ihr habt automatisch sowas wie eine Versicherung . Scheiss doch auf die 20..30.. Euro Differenz .

Aber wenn was ist  - geht ihr hin und legt den Schrott auf den Tisch znd fertig .

Dass eine Rolle nicht 500€ ++ kosten muss -das weiss glaube ich hier jeder .

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## MoselBarbe (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele von uns sehen die Sachen mit falschen Augen .
> 
> Ich kaufe mir immer die Rolle auf die ich Bock habe - egal was sie kostet . Denn ich weiss , dass ich sie in ein ...zwei Jahren wieder vernünftig verkauft kriege .
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dekadent.

Winterreifen mit Freizeitgerödel zu vergleichen.

Und ob 100 oder 200 € mehr|rolleyes


Aber der Grundton hier is schon Prestige und "boa sieht die geil aus".

Stört mich nicht wirklich.

Aber von technischer seite liest und sieht man hier recht wenig.


----------



## angelspezi82 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja, da hast du recht ... die Diskussionen über technische Details sind lange her. Das war mal so als es anfing mit den HE Threads ... Ne Weile her ...


----------



## sMaXx (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab gerad zwei rollen in die wartung geschickt, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sMaXx schrieb:


> hab gerad zwei rollen in die wartung geschickt, ich bin gespannt



Was für Rollen und wohin genau?

Vor allem würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich das Warten kassen lohnt, oder ob man es lieber selbst erledigen sollte. Macht ja auch Spaß dje Rollen zu zerlegen.


----------



## sMaXx (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich lass mich überraschen ! ich berichte wenn die rollen zurückkommen..


----------



## senne (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja, da hast du recht ... die Diskussionen über technische Details sind lange her. Das war mal so als es anfing mit den HE Threads ... Ne Weile her ...



|good:

....ja leider, heute interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr die Technik, oder die Freaks sind woanders#c;+


Gruß, Senne.


----------



## bobbykron (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



senne schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> ....ja leider, heute interessiert scheinbar niemanden mehr die Technik, oder die Freaks sind woanders#c;+
> 
> ...



 geil laufen müssen se, um die Technik muss sich der ShimanoService kümmern


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> geil laufen müssen se, um die Technik muss sich der ShimanoService kümmern



Nicht ganz...
Ich warte meine Daiwas bislang selbst, und da sind mir die Rollen, in denen weniger Technik steckt etwas lieber. Die Caldia und die R'Nessa sind da recht simpel aufgebaut. Bei den Infinity Q und der Presso kann ich dazu noch nichts berichten, da diese erst im Winter geöffnet werden|supergri

P.S.
Ich wollte im Winter dann mal andere Kugellager testweise verbauen und sehen, ob es etwas bringt, oder aber nur Aberglaube ist.
Um die Bremsen werde ich mich dann auch mal kümmern, was bislang irgendwie zu kurz kam.
Mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich mal ne Fotostrecke zu den einzelnen Rollen?!

P.P.S.
Weiß jemand, wo ich Naturkork-Knobs bekommen kann? Ich meine nicht diese Presskorkdinger!


----------



## sevone (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele von uns sehen die Sachen mit falschen Augen .
> 
> Ich kaufe mir immer die Rolle auf die ich Bock habe - egal was sie kostet . Denn ich weiss , dass ich sie in ein ...zwei Jahren wieder vernünftig verkauft kriege .
> 
> ...



Dem ist mal nichts hinzuzufügen!



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> dekadent.
> 
> Winterreifen mit Freizeitgerödel zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, was daran dekadent sein soll. Ich glaube kaum, dass Anhänger irgendeiner anderen Sportart derartige „Geiz-ist-geil“ Mentalität an den Tag legen, wie Angler. 
Natürlich sind 500, 600, 700 Euro für die meisten Leute viel Geld, aber es geht hier um unser Hobby. Ein Steckenpferd, bei dem jeglicher Kosten-Nutzen-Vergleich absolut gesehen sowieso von vornherein gar nicht zur Debatte stehen kann, da er schlichtweg nicht vorhanden ist. Ich verstehe deshalb auch nicht, warum Du der Meinung bist, der Vergleich Winterrreifen-Angelrolle hinkt. Ich finde diesen Vergleich ganz im Gegenteil vorzüglich gewählt da er eines verdeutlicht: Um die 500 Euro für die Winterreifen kommt man ja praktisch garnicht rum. Man MUSS die 500 Euro ausgeben; da gibt’s keine Alternative. Die 500 Winterreifeneuro tun mir deshalb WIRKLICH weh. Die 500 Angelrolleneuro gebe ich aus, um meinen Genuss zu steigern. Die Vorfreude nach der Bestellung/auf dem Weg zu Tackledealer, das Schätzchen das erste Mal in die Hand nehmen, dann die Vorfreude auf den ersten Einsatz, die ersten Würfe und dann vielleicht auch irgendwann mal der erste Fisch.
Bei den Winterreifen hingegen denke ich mir: Naja, nächste Saison brauche ich aber neue und ärgere mich die ganze Zeit bis zum Kauf über die 500 Euro, die ich dann berappen muss. 
Ist doch schon ein Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, vor allem liegt der Wer der Winterreifen bei sachgemässer Nutzung innerhalb kurzer Zeit bei O Euro. Sie werden schlicht entsorgt. 
Guck dir an was gepflegte alte Top Rollen kosten....


----------



## Herr P (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh man ... was habe ich da bloss angerichtet .

Also ich habe schon so dermassen viele Angelrollen besessen  - aber zu diesen in meinen Augen übertriebenen Wartungen gingen erst zwei . Aber auch nur  weil ich selber schuld war .

Putz ihr auch jedes WE das Auto ? oder bringt es nach jeder grossen Fahrt in die Werkstatt zur Inspektiion ?

Vielleicht denke ich da dekadent . Ich bin mit dem Karpfenangeln gross geworden... Da war das Anfüttern v or jeder vernünftigen Tour immer ne halbe Stella.


Im Moment bin ich dabei - meine Stella sw B einzuschmeissen und eure Aussagen bezüglich der miesen Qualität zu bestätigen . 

Bis jetzt kann ich aber nix finden . Ausser purem Spass.

So Freunde ... ich geh nix fangen ...

Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich suche aktuell auch noch einen Kandidaten... was haltet ihr von der Twin Power C 3000 und Sustain 2500?

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würde die Certate II II -_- beiden Rollen vorziehen.

Wollte die Sustain auch einmal kaufen. Hochwertig sieht sie nicht aus. Und von wegen Arbeitstier...sind halt auch nicht wenige im Board die sich im Sustain Thread über Klickgeräusche geärgert haben.


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Manche habens halt, egal.


Ich will hier mehr Rollenporno sehn.

Zeigt ma was die Schätzchen unterm Rock verstecken:m


----------



## magi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir 2 von den Shimano Twin Power C gegönnt aber noch keine Langzeiterfahrung gesammelt. Erster Eindruck vom Fischen: laufen besser als die Sustain-Modelle, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Bei dem nordfishingpreis sicherlich mMn die bessere Wahl. Da werden vermutlich auch die neuen Certate-Modelle bestenfalls auf Augenhöhe liegen..


----------



## Striker1982 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage  
Hat jemand nen Vergleich zwischen der Twin Power 2500 und der Soare c14? 
Ich bin mir da noch nicht so ganz sicher wobei die Soare ja besser ausschaut


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

interessant, dann tendiere ich wohl auch eher zur Twin Power. Hab ja bereits eine Biomaster, Rarenium und Stradic. Die Biomaster finde ich vielleicht einen Tick besser als die anderen. Die Kurbel hat wenn überhaupt nur einen minimalen Spiel. Ich vermute das die Twin Power ähnlich gut ist. Die Certate ist bestimmt eine gute Rolle aber preislich ist es mir schon etwas zu teurer. 

Bei nordfishing77 gibt es die für knapp 250.- Euro.


----------



## Tisie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für 250€ (Nordfishing-Angebot) ist die JP TP, pl-mäßig das beste was man sich aktuell kaufen kann (echtes HighEnd-Feeling für'n Mittelklassepreis) ... ich fand die im direkten Vergleich (im Laden, nicht am Wasser!) sehr dicht an der Stella. Die Certate liegt im Neuzustand sicher auf Augenhöhe.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Was für Rollen und wohin genau?
> 
> Vor allem würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich das Warten kassen lohnt, oder ob man es lieber selbst erledigen sollte. Macht ja auch Spaß dje Rollen zu zerlegen.


Ich habe am We mal angefangen meine Rollen zu putzen und Ölen.
Ich habe das Laufröllchen, die Spulenachse und das Kurbelgewinde
geölt was macht ihr noch?
Bzw wo fangt ihr an mir dem auseinander Bauen.

mfg

Ule


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kennt jemand das Sondermodell AR-C der Twin Power? So langsam wird es kompliziert mit diesen ganzen Abkürzungen... "C", "Ci4" und jetzt AR-C |uhoh:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

AR-C Sondermodell der TP ? 

Nicht das du da was mit dem AR-C Spulendesign(mit der "propulsion spool lip"|supergri) der aktuellen Shimanos verwechselst ?


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ulfisch: große Wartung einmal im Jahr, komplett zerlegen, altes Fett und Öl raus, neues rein, wieder Zusammensetzen....
allerdings sollte man ein wenig feinmechanisches Fingerspitzengefühl mitbringen...#h


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, also Gehäuse öffnen, Ritzel putzen und neu fetten oder?
Baut ihr auch den Schnurlaufbügel auseinander?


----------



## BronkoderBär (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ausbauen musst dus schon.
Mit Petroleum und Bürste mehrmals abschrubbern, danach mach ich das gleiche noch mit heißem wasser und seife.
Wenn man im Gehäuse mit petroleum rumspritzt und etwas davon ins Kugellager kommt muss man das auch gleich neu machen.
Seitenplatten runter, wieder Petroleum, ausblasen, einlegen, rumdrehen usw. 
lieber so lassen.
Schnurfangbügel reicht wen man alle paar jahre mal schaut was da drin los is und ggf bisschen nachfettet, ausser er hakt oder sowas.

Ritzelstellung markieren nicht vergessen!


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke, also Gehäuse öffnen, Ritzel putzen und neu fetten oder?
> Baut ihr auch den Schnurlaufbügel auseinander?




lass den schnurfangbügel mal lieber zusammen wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast.da ist eine feder drin,die auch da bleiben sollte.
kannst ja an einer billigen rolle mal anfangen zu schrauben,alles relativ einfach.
wir bauen alles auseinander und wieder zusammen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113758&highlight=daiwa+certate+2500+tuning&page=2


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ne Frage, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Certate Hyper custom und Certate hyper custom R
auf e-bay bieten sie wie blöd(410-470 Euro) auf ein paar gebrauchte und bei A&M gibt es sie neu für 400|kopfkrat

Hat das was mit dem "R" zu tun?


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> lass den schnurfangbügel mal lieber zusammen wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast.da ist eine feder drin,die auch da bleiben sollte.
> kannst ja an einer billigen rolle mal anfangen zu schrauben,alles relativ einfach.
> wir bauen alles auseinander und wieder zusammen
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113758&highlight=daiwa+certate+2500+tuning&page=2



Danke Dir, ich hätte noch ein KL für einen Schnurlaufbügel, das wollte ich eigentlich mal tauschen, schrecke vor der Mechanik aber etwas zurück.


----------



## Bodensee89 (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Taugt ne 3000er Certate zum gröberen Hechtfischen bis etwa 100g Wurfgewicht ?

3000 hört sich etwas klein an....gibts aber nicht gößer.


----------



## Spider-Team (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke Dir, ich hätte noch ein KL für einen Schnurlaufbügel, das wollte ich eigentlich mal tauschen, schrecke vor der Mechanik aber etwas zurück.



Hatte meine R'Nessa mal absolut komplett zerlegt. War etwas tricky ihne Erfahrung, aber am Ende passte doch wieder alles


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ist die Certate mit der Stella vergleichbar? Hat schon jemand ein 2014er Modell im Einsatz?


----------



## Kotzi (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, 
auch wenns nicht direkt High-End ist wollte ich hier mal nachfragen weil ich mir am Ehesten eine Antwort erhoffe ohne direkt einen neuen Threat aufzumachen.
Da ich mir eine Rolle noch fürs Mefo-Fischen holen wollte bin ich irgendwie Gedanklich bei der Daiwa Caldia hängen geblieben.
Jedoch, die ganzen Positiven Erfahrungsberichte, beruhen die auf der silbernen Version die man hier eigentlich nur noch findet, oder der vorher erhältlichen weißen Version? ( wo bestehen da eigentlich die Unterschiede?)

Bin da ein bisschen ratlos. 

Mfg und schonmal danke


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt halt diverse Modelle. Aktuell ist das silberne und nun auch das schwarze (SHA) welches eine höhere Übersetzung hat. Davor gabs in Europa die Calida X, welches ein robustes Arbeitstier war/ist. Die weisse kenn ich nur aus JP Shops.


----------



## Spider-Team (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von der Caldia gab es über die Jahre viele Versionen, da ja fast jedes Jahr modernisert und am Design gefeilt wird. Auf jeden Fall ist die Caldia (bis auf Ausnahmen wie die X-Version, die ich persönlich zu massiv für ne Caldia fand) eine tolle Rolle mit sehr guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Ich fische gerne die weiße 2000er. Ist echt gut. Mit dem neuen Modell konnte ich mich noch nicht wirklich anfreunden. Hatte sie mal probegekurbelt, fand sie aber irgendwie zu schwergängig. Könnte aber auch sein, dass das Fett nicht richtig verteilt war. Wenn ich sie mal zu nem guten Preis bekommen sollte, könnte ich sie mir ggf. als günstige Alternative für meine L-Twitche vorstellen, die gerade rollenlos ist.

Wenn dir die Farbe egal ist, hol dir auf jeden Fall eine weiße. Die laufen echt toll.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> auf der silbernen Version die man hier eigentlich nur noch findet, oder  der vorher erhältlichen weißen Version? ( wo bestehen da eigentlich die  Unterschiede?)


Ich meine das die weiße Caldia eine Metallrolle(real four) war und die neue aus Kunstoff samt neuem Mag seal.
Mein Angellehrling hat sich die Neue in 3000 geholt, ein richtig feines Teil, selbst der Kunststoff ist "hochfest" und irgendwo müssen die 260gr. ja herkommen!
Macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck.



> Hatte sie mal probegekurbelt, fand sie aber irgendwie zu schwergängig.


Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen, hatte eher gegenteiligen Eindruck

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab bisher an ein paar unterschiedlichen Calidas gekurbelt. Bis auf eine liefen alle klasse. Die eine lief eben ein bisschen schlechter als der Rest.

Von daher, vorher kurbeln und anschauen sollte man schon machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Stift, will jedenfalls nicht mehr meine Biomaster fischen, seitdem er sich die Daiwa geholt hat!
Mitlerweile, also nachdem ich die Rolle jetzt auch ein paar mal gefischt habe, verstehe ich dass sogar.
Wenn schon "Plastikrolle", dann wäre die meine erste Wahl!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der rest von denen, die ich in der Hand hatte, liefen auch klasse!

Wollte nur sagen, das davon auch mal das eine oder andere schlechte Modell unterwegs sein kann. Von daher probekurbeln und kaufen, oder eben nicht.


----------



## ein Angler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, kann ich auch nur sagen. Ich habe lange nach einer Rolle für meine Barschrute gesucht, die Caldia ist einfach sehr leicht im Lauf und ihr Aussehen ist auch :g.
Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir trudelte letzte Woche ebenfalls die weiße 2000er Caldia ein.
1. Eindruck gut und solide.
testfischen konnte ich sie noch nicht.

Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Fan der Klappkurbel aber sie sitzt fest und wackelt nicht.
Bin maöl gespann aufs 1. Fischen.


----------



## ulfisch (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Taugt ne 3000er Certate zum gröberen Hechtfischen bis etwa 100g Wurfgewicht ?
> 
> 3000 hört sich etwas klein an....gibts aber nicht gößer.


Es müsste eingentlich auch eine 4000er Certate geben allerdings kann es sein, dass das das ältere Modell war ohne Magseal.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee 3000 er Certate macht das locker mit.
Wenn die Optik nicht stört ist eine Shimmi TP SW sicher noch robuster, ich fische die Rolle an einer Rute in der von Dir beschriebenen Klasse mit grossen Gufis, Salz- u. Brackwasser anne Bodden/Ostsee usw..
Wenn das robuste für Dich im Vordergrund steht passt die super.
Eine 4000 er Daiwa hat unnötig viel Schnurfassung und Gewicht.

Die Diskussion über die Caldia in diesem Thread zu führen ist einfach nur armselig. Interessiert sich keiner für die Überschrift?
Demnächst in diesem Theater: "Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Shimano Hyperloop?"
Spätestens dann lösche ich das Abo.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Die Diskussion über die Caldia in diesem Thread zu führen ist einfach  nur armselig. Interessiert sich keiner für die Überschrift?


Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt ob die Rolle über genug Exclusivität(€) verfügt, um in diesem erlauchten Thread behandelt werden zu dürfen?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über die Caldia in diesem Thread zu führen ist einfach nur armselig. Interessiert sich keiner für die Überschrift?
> Demnächst in diesem Theater: "Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Shimano Hyperloop?"
> Spätestens dann lösche ich das Abo.


 
Ist das Ironie oder meinst du das im Ernst?

Falls ja: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie haben die Marketing-Gehirnwäsche erfolgreich abgeschlossen! #q

Ich habe aber auch Kollegen, die nur in Autos ab A4 einsteigen ohne zu merken, dass im Skoda die gleichen Teile verbaut sind. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über die Caldia in diesem Thread zu führen ist einfach nur armselig. Interessiert sich keiner für die Überschrift?


Schon länger nicht mehr, ärgere dich nicht, gabs schon mehr als genug.

Das erste Problem ist ja schon mal die (fehlende) Definition und das einhellige Verständnis, was High-End ist (da steht *nicht* High-Price im Titel :g)

Manche sehen High-Price als Garant für High-End.

Einige sehen einen bestimmten subjektiven Pricelevel (das wo "Mutti" ausrastet wenn sie erführe was das Stück gekostet hat :q), also >100, >150, >200, >300, >500, >800, >1000 EURonen usw. 

Andere wieder sehen nur die Funktion, nur was 1a astrein rennt und tut, ist High-End (egal was gekostet).

Und andere sagen: Das Rölleken muss bei mir lange tun, muss mein Angeln abkönnen, und das sind ganz individuelle Anforderungen an die Robustheit und Durchhaltevermögen. (Slammer besser als Stella)

Wenn ich also eine Stella 4000 in einer halben Stunde Rollbenutzungzeit im Getriebe zerschrote, ist die dann nicht High-End? Ist die Spro Nova 4000, wo nach einer halben Stunde Benutzung unter Hängerei die Heckbremse ihre Bremswirklung verliert, kein High-End, auch wenn alles sonst sehr stabil ist? Ist die an sich ziemlich ähnlich gebaute Spro Black Arc 4000 jetzt viel highendiger, weil sie alles durchhält? Oder ist die High-End, weil viele bis fast alle der weit teureren Shimano, Daiwas dagegen eine blasse Figur machen? 

Ist eine High-End Rolle typenunabhängig nicht nur eine solche, wenn die 1a astrein geschmiert ist, die 1a astrein rollt, und auch unter einigen echten 50 betriebsstunden belastet immer noch 1a astrein rollt? 

Eine Antwort darauf muss sich wohl jeder selber geben.


----------



## magi (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke für meinen Teil, dass das Thema high-end schon an Ausstattungsmerkmalen festgemacht werden kann, auch wenn diese durch die Hersteller werbewirksam ausgeschöft  bzw. auch Gimicks versucht werden an den Mann zu bringen... Aber auch ne astrein laufende irgendwas arc fühlt sich anders an, als eine entsprechend gelagerte Rolle, die dann natürlich auch mehr kostet. Die Haltbarkeit spielt in meinen Augen eine etwas untergeordnete Rolle, mir geht es um Performance. Wenn meine Stella, TP u.a. mindesten 5 Jahre tadelos laufen bin ich zufrieden (persönlich eins der wichtigsten Kriterien für mich ist Leichtlauf as good as possible, Schnurverlegung, Bremse, Gewicht-genau in der Reihenfolge).


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

High End ist rel. klar definiert, das hat nichts mit persönlichen Ansprüchen oder Intepretationen zu tun!

High End steht für State of the Art, d.h. der zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt höchste Entwicklungsstand, der nunmal in den besten/teuersten Modellen/Serien zu finden ist.

Eine günstige, einfach konstruierte Rolle ist damit per Definition NICHT HighEnd, auch wenn diese jahrelang problemlos funktioniert und die Ansprüche vieler befriedigt - hat hier in diesem Thread dann in der Tat aber nichts zu suchen!

Auch irgendwelche Diskussionen über Sinn oder Unsinn von HighEnd Rollen bitte nicht in diesem Thread zu führen - macht einen eigenen Thread dafür auf, danke!

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Und wenn jemand Audi, BMW oder Benz und nicht Skoda oder VW fährt, tut er das meist aus einem bestimmten Grund und wenn es nur das Image ist - es sei ihm gegönnt #h


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich gibts bei Rollen kein Highend.
Das bisschen mehr an Konstruktion beim 5-fachen Preis ist für mich nicht Highend.
Und das Ölgepansche der Daiwas schon garnicht.
Man braucht einfach was um den preis zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Im Prinzip habt ihr recht, das eine Caldia nicht Highend ist. Aber wenn wir nach dieser Definition gehen, dann dürfen wir hier ausschliesslich über Exist, Certate, Saltiga, Stella und SW Stella sowie Vanquish diskutieren.

Das wird dann auch recht schnell langweilig...von daher...


----------



## magi (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und vor allem dürfte man "nur" über die neusten Exemplare diskutieren, d.h. die Shimanoserien F, FA bzw. FB wären in den meisten Fällen auch nicht mehr "das Ende der Fahnenstange", obwohl diese wahrscheinlichlich immer noch besser konstruiert sind als der neuste Mid-class-Krempel..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> High End ist rel. klar definiert, das hat nichts mit persönlichen Ansprüchen oder Intepretationen zu tun!


Das ist einfach falsch! 

Bitte richtig (mit)lesen und sich an den Thread halten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Finde ich gut so in der differenzierten Art, magi! #6



magi schrieb:


> Wenn meine Stella, TP u.a. mindesten 5 Jahre tadelos laufen bin ich zufrieden


Das ist ein Argument, und über die Zeit darf jeder trefflich streiten. 



magi schrieb:


> (persönlich eins der wichtigsten Kriterien für mich ist Leichtlauf as good as possible, Schnurverlegung, Bremse, Gewicht-genau in der Reihenfolge).


Auch sehr gut, ohne Reihenfolge der Faktoren und Priorität in der persönlichen Wertung geht da eigentlich gar nichts.


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist einfach falsch!



Was ist daran falsch?

Informier Dich bitte mal über Deinen Tellerrand hinaus, diese Definition (High End = State of the Art = Stand der Technik) ist auch in anderen Bereichen üblich/verbreitet und allgemein anerkannt, wirst Du in ähnlicher Formulierung ganz sicher an verschiedenen Stellen als Referenz finden.

Und noch eine Bitte, Detlef: bleib bitte sachlich - danke!

@magi: Die alten Serien der Stella, TP, usw. waren damals (zu ihrem Erscheinen) natürlich auch Stand der Technik (und damit HighEnd). Daß die Technik heute übrholt ist, ist klar, ändert aber nichts an der soliden Verarbeitung und hochwertigen Materialien damals.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch?


Dein vorgefaßter Standpunkt!
Du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt, sondern auch nur ein Sandkorn. Und es gibt viele viele andere ...



Tisie schrieb:


> Informier Dich bitte mal über Deinen Tellerrand hinaus


Wenn Du in der Suppentasse steckst und das deine Perspektive ist - gehe nicht davon aus, das andere das auch tun!



Tisie schrieb:


> ist auch in anderen Bereichen üblich/verbreitet und allgemein anerkannt, wirst Du in ähnlicher Formulierung ganz sicher an verschiedenen Stellen als Referenz finden.


Was soll denn dieser fabulierend theoretische Unsinn?
Genügend Leute hier in diesem Thread nannten ihre verschiedenen Sichtweisen, ganz legitimer Art, auch gerade wieder zu den letzten Beiträgen und dem aufgeworfenen Zwist zu dem Threadrichtungsitem.

Mal weiter ausgeholt @all:

Wir haben hier ein Forum, das Anglerboard, wo jeder Schreiben darf und seine Meinung sagen darf. Auch in diesem Thread, da er sich in diesem Forum befindet.
Und das auch persönlich, individuell, aus seinem Blickwinkel. Das macht ein Forum erst lebendig, facettenreich, und gibt immer wieder neue Anregungen. Dinge oder Blickwinkel, auf die man bisher nicht gekommen ist. Und nicht alle wollen das gleiche, das ist auch gut so.

High-End heißt letztlich oberes Ende, gerade nicht das untere Ende, deutlich über der Schrottgrenze, und über dem Durchschnitt. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Wenn da nicht noch der persönliche Anwendungsfall wäre, und der ist persönlich und individuell.  

Und so sinnreich wie unter Autos-allgemein den führenden Formel-1 Wagen mit dem größten Tagebaumuldenkipper als Maßstab zu vergeichen, so sinnvoll ist es pauschale Vergleiche mit Rollen abzuhalten, wenn das nicht *vorher* als Einsatz+Betrachtungsfall geklärt ist. 

Spinnangeln an der Küste im Salz ist anders als am Binnensee, Norwegen ist anders als Starnberger See, und Zanderangeln ist anders als Hechtangeln. Tiefe ist anders als Flachwasser und Ufer. Kein Gerät und keine Rolle ist dafür überall gleichgut. 
Z.B. Gerade bei den High-End-Zanderangel*combos* ist durch viele Großwelse nun auch eine gewisse Umorientierung aufgetreten, denn sich ausziehen lassen will sich auch keiner kampflos.


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Det,

schade, daß Du meiner Bitte um Sachlichkeit nicht nachgekommen bist ... darüberhinaus gefällt mir Deine Art des postens nicht: Du wirbst für das Forum, wo jeder schreiben und seine Meinung sagen darf, fährst mir im Gegenzug aber dermaßen respektlos über den Mund und beleidigst mich - was soll das?

Ich sehe mich weder als Nabel der Welt, noch irgendeine andere Institution, ich habe mir die Definition auch nicht ausgedacht ... schau doch mal in den HiFi-Bereich, selbst bei Wikipedia findest Du etwas entsprechendes.

Abgesehen davon liegen wir doch inhaltlich gar nicht weit auseinander, was die Definition von HighEnd angeht (Du nennst es oberes Ende, auch OK). Also was soll das ganze Theater?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du machst hier ein rechtes Affentheater, nicht ich. 
Und Wasserwellen kommen immer vom ersten geworfenen Stein ...

Ich stelle hier nocheinmal ausdrücklich fest, das ich niemanden beleidigt habe, noch beleidigen wollte. Wenn jemand emotional beleidigte Leberwurst spielen will -- das kann ich nicht ändern. 

Eine Sachfrage wie eine Definition oder hier eben gerade das explizite und nochmal explizit gemachte Thema, dass die persönlichen Anforderungen an das Gerät (die Spinnrolle) den Bewertungsrahmen setzen, das ist nicht demontierbar. Und schon gar nicht mit auf die persönliche Schiene und persönliche Anmache zu gehen :g

Weil eben die vielen schon zuvor geschriebenen Einflüsse und Auswirkungen daran hängen. 

Wir täten uns leichter, wenn führderhin jeder in der Art, wie magi das geradezu beispielhaft hier getan hat, anfänglich zu einer Frage oder einem "Rollensuchauftrag"  seine Prioritäten und Maßstäbe dazu posten würde, und damit auch die Abweichungen zu anderen Sichtweisen darlegt.
Damit vermeidet man in erheblichen Maße unnötige streitige Erwiderungen und Zuspammen des Threads. Wir werden die beiden geradezu schon typisch klassischen Sichtweisen "nur robust+stabil ist gut" und "nur Superleichtlauf ist gut" nicht anders harmonisieren können.

Und jetzt wünsche ich mir mal Fakten, richtige Fakten von guten Rollen im Einsatz! :m
Welche Leistungen sie erbrachten, wieviel Jahrzehnte sie klaglos Dienst taten, welche (besonderen) Fische sie fingen, wie sie die Spinncombos verbessert haben, das persönliche Erfolgserlebnis am Wasser vorangebracht haben!


----------



## sevone (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ohne die im Vorfeld ausgetragenen Wortgefechte einer Wertung zu würdigen, habe ich mir mal erlaubt den Duden als seriöse und allgemein anerkannte Instanz in Bezug u.a. auf Begriffsklärung zu bemühen:

Für Faule, die den Link nicht anklicken wollen, steht da:

"Bedeutung 

höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit"

Quelle: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/High_End


----------



## ulfisch (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sevone schrieb:


> Ohne die im Vorfeld ausgetragenen Wortgefechte einer Wertung zu würdigen, habe ich mir mal erlaubt den Duden als seriöse und allgemein anerkannte Instanz in Bezug u.a. auf Begriffsklärung zu bemühen:
> 
> Für Faule, die den Link nicht anklicken wollen, steht da:
> 
> ...


Danke#h
ist ja im Prinzip auch Wumpe, ist schon klar, dass die Caldia hier nicht reingehört aber es wurde halt gefragt.

Wenn schon mal alle da sind, ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten die Soare 30 2500HGS gegönnt.
Die Rolle hat eine tolle Haptik.
Leider konnte ich noch keinen nennes werten Drill mit ihr verbuchen.
Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass der Bügelumschlag manchmal hakt.
Ich schlage den Bügel grundsätzlich immer per Hand um.
Leider konnte ich mir nicht merken bei welcher Stellung der Umschlag hakt, es ist auch nicht sehr oft aufgetreten aber doch ein paar mal.
Meine Frage hat jemand bei der Soare(zufällig) oder bei anderen Shimanski Rollen ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Vielleicht sind es ja auch nur die etwas engen Toleranzen bei der Rolle?


----------



## gründler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir die tage ne Stradic gekauft um damit meine Matche zu bestücken weil die alte Mitchell Super Match hat es zerhauen.

Ich weiß net ob die High End ist,für mein empfinden schon  ^^

Und ab wann rutscht ne jetzige High End nach unten weil neue High End's dazu kommen die nun die alte High End ablösen,fragen über fragen.

Na ja das wichtigste ist doch hauptsache dreht sich gut und lange.... gell|rolleyes 


#h


----------



## drehteufel (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich schlage den Bügel grundsätzlich immer per Hand um.
> Leider konnte ich mir nicht merken bei welcher Stellung der Umschlag hakt, es ist auch nicht sehr oft aufgetreten aber doch ein paar mal.
> Meine Frage hat jemand bei der Soare(zufällig) oder bei anderen Shimanski Rollen ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Habe ich bei meiner Stella 2500 auch und auch bei meiner Sustain, meine gute, alte Aspire hat es, glaube ich, auch.

Bei meinen Certates konnte ich den Bügel wirklich in jeder Rotorposition von Hand umlegen, von daher war es eine Art Umgewöhnung beim Wechsel auf Shimano.


----------



## phirania (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh man wenn ich das hier lese,ne das ist nicht Meine Welt.....


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip habt ihr recht, das eine Caldia nicht Highend ist. Aber wenn wir nach dieser Definition gehen, dann dürfen wir hier ausschliesslich über Exist, Certate, Saltiga, Stella und SW Stella sowie Vanquish diskutieren.
> 
> Das wird dann auch recht schnell langweilig...von daher...




Nöö, langweilig wird das nicht, nur übersichtlich.
Die Übersicht fehlt dem Thread halt, wenn es hier um einfache Rollen geht. 
Bitte legt mir das nicht als Arroganz aus, ich persönlich habe Rollen von 30 bis gut 500 Euro und jede hat ihre Berechtigung.
Nur nicht jede in diesem Thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Definition vom Duden ist gut.
Klar kann hier jeder schreiben was er für richtig hält, aber das ist nicht im Sinne des Threads. 

@Det 
Dein Bemühen in allen Ehren, aber Du machst das viel zu kompliziert, siehe Dudendefinition.#h


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie oder meinst du das im Ernst?
> 
> Falls ja: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Sie haben die Marketing-Gehirnwäsche erfolgreich abgeschlossen! #q
> 
> Ich habe aber auch Kollegen, die nur in Autos ab A4 einsteigen ohne zu merken, dass im Skoda die gleichen Teile verbaut sind. #h




Und genau deswegen ist mein Audi mit VW- Motor kein High-End. Sondern mehr so wie ne Caldia.|supergri

Brauchbar aber nix dolles.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Definition vom Duden ist gut.


yes! #6



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dein Bemühen in allen Ehren, aber Du machst das viel zu kompliziert, siehe Dudendefinition.#h


Nein, ist nicht sehr kompliziert.

High-End- (hier mit Bindestrich) :m



sevone schrieb:


> Bedeutung:
> 
> höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit"



Das sind nach meiner Zählung 4 Bestandteile (farbig), die alle zu High-End beitragen, und das höchste bezieht sich auf alle 3 folgenden. Oder wenn einer fehlt, dann isses nich. 
Vor allem steht da technischen Leistungsfähigkeit" :vik:, dann passt das schon sehr zu dem was ich meinte -- und/oder meinte geschrieben zu haben.

Aber das ist eben wirklich relativ, denn wer 1000+ EUR Individual-gefräste Rollen kauft, 
der findet die "300-600 EUR Kacke" einfach nur billig. 
Davor kann sich keiner verschließen, dass auch einer kommt, der noch viel mehr Penunzen auf den Tisch legt. ## 

Über den Preis alleine kann man das High-End nicht festlegen (siehe oben Definition), eher schon über den Anteil eines nach oben offenen breiten Preisbereiches, z.B. bei angesagten gehypten Marken ab 200 EUR Produkten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass der Bügelumschlag manchmal hakt.
> Ich schlage den Bügel grundsätzlich immer per Hand um.
> Leider konnte ich mir nicht merken bei welcher Stellung der Umschlag hakt, es ist auch nicht sehr oft aufgetreten aber doch ein paar mal.


Es gibt eine Stelle, da geht das nicht, ca. 10 Grad vom Drehwinkel her breit. 
Weil da stößt der Umschlagschieber auf die Rampe am Umlauf und lässt sich nicht öffnen. Haben eigentlich alle besseren Shimanos mit Umschlagschutz und auch alle Ryobi/Arcs.

Abhilfe: Wenn das Schnurlaufröllchen ganz oben steht, sozusagen in der Idealposition für den Zeigefinger des Spinnfischers, dann sollte das bei allen Rollen optimal zu öffnen sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Kombo (Morethan+Stella) ist bei Sturm umgefallen und nun hab ich nen leichten Kratzer an der Abwurfkante...man sieht es ein wenig, aber man merkt garnichts. Wenn der Wattetest ohne Probleme abläuft, dann fisch ich das auch weiter. Oder was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Dsrwinmag (12. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Oder was ist eure Meinung?


Sehe ich genauso. Den Reibungswerten nach kein Vergleich mit einer zerkratzten Sic-Einlage.
Ich würde trotzdem behutsam mit "Never Dull" polieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## ein Angler (13. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ein altes Hausmittel ist Zahnpasta, probiere es mal an einer beschadeten Stelle wie sie an deiner Spule ist.
Andreas


----------



## Tisie (13. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin!

@Detlef: Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum Du so angepikst auf mein Posting reagierst, dazu besteht kein Grund ... wenn ich - wie Du sagst - einen ersten Stein geworfen haben sollte, dann unbewusst.

Daß jeder seine Rolle nach eigenen Kriterien auswählt (persönliches Anforderungsprofil, Erwartungshaltung, Geldbeutel), ist doch ganz klar, das stelle ich überhaupt nicht in Frage.

Viel mehr als das wollte ich nicht sagen:



sevone schrieb:


> "Bedeutung
> 
> höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit"
> 
> Quelle: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/High_End



Hier noch ergänzend ein Eintrag von Wikipedia:

*klick*

Diese Definition (HighEnd = State of the Art = aktueller Stand der Technik bzw. das technisch machbare) findet man wie gesagt oft auch in anderen Bereichen (z.B. HiFi).



ulfisch schrieb:


> Danke#h
> ist ja im Prinzip auch Wumpe, ist schon klar, dass die Caldia hier nicht reingehört aber es wurde halt gefragt.



Ist doch kein Problem, wir haben hier auch schon Vergleiche zu günstigeren Modellen wie die Rarenium oder Fuego gezogen, darum geht es auch gar nicht. Man sollte nur nicht zu weit vom eigentlichen Thread-Thema abweichen, deshalb der Hinweis auf die Definition von HighEnd.

Zum hakeln beim Bügelumschlag: ich kann das bestätigen, wobei es mir bei den günstigeren Modellen (Rarenium, Stradic Ci4+, ...) etwas ausgeprägter erscheint, als bei den teureren (Aspire, Fireblood, Stella). Vielleicht auch nur subjektiv ... wäre mal interessant zu schauen, inwieweit die das bei den verschiedenen Modellen evtl. technisch unterschiedlich gelöst haben und der "Sperrbereich" bei der Stella evtl. kleiner ist.

Apropos Sorare ... wie zufrieden bist Du mit der?



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nöö, langweilig wird das nicht, nur übersichtlich.
> Die Übersicht fehlt dem Thread halt, wenn es hier um einfache Rollen geht.
> Bitte legt mir das nicht als Arroganz aus, ich persönlich habe Rollen von 30 bis gut 500 Euro und jede hat ihre Berechtigung.
> Nur nicht jede in diesem Thread!!!!!!!



That's it #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (13. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Detlef: Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum Du so angepikst auf mein Posting reagierst, dazu besteht kein Grund ... wenn ich - wie Du sagst - einen ersten Stein geworfen haben sollte, dann unbewusst.
> 
> ...



@ all danke euch,
ich hatte auch das Gefühl je optimaler das Schnurlaufröllchen steht desto besser ist es zum Umschlagen.
Bei der Rarenium ist mir das nie aufgefallen.

Ansonsten finde ich sie richtig geil freilich ohne nennenswerten Drill.
Ich habe sie mir für das Gummifischen und für den Urlaub am Meer gekauft.
Beim Gummifischen komme ich gut mit ihr zurecht.
Sie liegt angenehm in der Hand und macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck.
Soweit ich recherchieren konnte ist es wohl der Körper einer TP Mg mit einer Stella Spule.


----------



## rudini (15. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurze Frage an die Profis.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Stella 5000 STL XG(2008) , vom JDM zum USDM?

...hab nur 15gramm Gewichtsunterschied erstöbern können..

Cheers


----------



## rudini (17. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

alright...

hab n paar Antworten aus den US bekommen ,bin aber net so richtig befriedigt #t

das Japan Model soll einen carbon knob haben 
im Gegensatz zum US model welches einen rubber knob hat

der carbon knob is wohl sehr viel teurer...

..desweiteren sollen im Innern des Japan Models die ball bearings "top grad" sein ...also anti-Rost der "Superlative" 
und der "shaft" hat ein anderes hochwertigeres Material.

Welches Material das nu is und ob das mit den "top grad ball bearings" wirklich so ist ,bleibt noch ein Rätsel für mich...
aber ich hab noch woanders hinterfragt und bin gespannt!

cheers#h


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...es bleibt spannend !!!!!|supergri


----------



## rudini (17. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6A6pMO_WKM :m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...Tilo...es ist in Deutschland nicht verfügbar,ich kann es zumindestens nicht sehen..digga !!!!


----------



## rudini (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...oha...wegen GEMA wohl... 

...is auch Wurscht :g

Pointer Sisters - I'm so exited    ...der Song weischt


----------



## Bodensee89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bitte löschen.


----------



## rudini (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...hahaha...

Ich wußte es!:m


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> alright...
> 
> hab n paar Antworten aus den US bekommen ,bin aber net so richtig befriedigt #t
> 
> ...


Dat wäre ja mal für den Po wenn sie wirklich in den US-Stellas vergleichsweiße schlechteres Material verbauen.


BTW kennt jemand diese Shops
die sind sehr sehr günstig.

http://sopogodangstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=377
Ersterer antwortete so auf meine e-mail:
Hi,

We are specially Distributor of electronics in indonesia. In this cases
the difference between the distributor's buying price and the
manufacturer's price in direct sales is so little differing that the
distributor have cheaper price from them. about quality is same.

These reels is brand new and genuine.
The all of reels in our list still avaiable for sale.
We accept the payment using paypal for transaction US$5000 or more.

Kindest regards,
Abi


> Greetings from germany dear sopogodangstore-staff,
> I do ask me why are your shop is so cheap.
> I am intrested in Daiwa reels(Emeraldas, Branzino ect.) and your shop
> offers the Daiwa Emeraldas colossal at 300.
>
> -are these reels used? I did not find anything about.
> -are those reels still avaiable (Morethan Branzino and Colossal)
> and may I purchase them via paypal?
> -are those reels replicas?
>
> best regards
> Ule Voelker



http://sport-equipments.com/daiwa/59-daiwa-exist-hyper-branzino-custom-2508r.html
Dieser antwortete mir so:

Dear Sir

Thank yo for your interesting in our products.

This is Our best offer for your request order ready stock below:
Daiwa Exist Hyper Branzino Custom 2508R
Price: US$ 490.00 / unit
Shipping and Handling (include insurance) = US$ 55.00

This product is 100% brand new with Original Condition

Please let us know if you really interest to purchase this product.

Waiting for your reply soon

Respectfully,
ANTHONI FAHLEVI (Sales Manager)

SPORT EQUIPMENT STORE
Jl Jend Sudirman No.88-C
Bandung
40184 Jawa Barat, JB
Indonesia

Das wären 400 Euro für die Exist hyper custom branzino inll- Versand
bzw. ca. 480 inkl. Märchensteuer
wenn das kein Schnapper ist, der 1. bietet die Daiwa Colossal für 300 Dollar an das ist 200 Dollar unter dem nächst günstigsten usw.


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und noch einer mit fast unglaubwürdig niedrigen Preisen.
http://iwanharris.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=202


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

200 Dollar für ne alte SW Stella...ich weiss nicht. Manche Angebote sind zu gut um wahr zu sein und oftmals sind sie dann auch eben nicht wahr...wäre mir schon zu "heiss".


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mit paypal doch kein risiko?


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muss es fast mit der Exist hyper custom branzino probieren
eine "wie-neu" steuert gerade die 900 Euro auf e-bay an.


Jo klingt aber echt fast zu gut um wahr zu sein.
Mal sehen ob ich mutig und verrückt genug bin.


----------



## rudini (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Versuch mal ...wir wären alle sehr dankbar :m

Eine Stella FA 8000 SW PG nagelneu zu 240 Dollar mit Ersatzspule 

http://sopogodangstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=82&product_id=375

...ich kanns mir auch einfach net vorstellen!!
Aber sowas juckt in den Fingern!
Da versteh ich Dich vollkommen!

Viel Glück...einer muß es ja wagen


----------



## rudini (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jetz hab ich erst die Stella 5000 für 200 gesehen!

Nee...also dat kann einfach net sein!!
Außerdem ,sieht jemand nen Sticker am Rollenfuß?..ich net..der sollte auf jeden Fall da sein bei ner neuen ,echten Stella!

http://sopogodangstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=82&product_id=376


----------



## ulfisch (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier noch mal eine Antwort von dem Shop bei dem es die Daiwa exist hyper custom branzino für 480 Dollar gibt.

Hello Ulfisch

This product is 100% brand new with Original Condition ( Made in JAPAN)

We can accept payment through Paypal only for returning order with 
returning customers. It's very important for us just accept payment by 
Paypal for returning customers.

So for now we suggest that you can make the payment by using bank wire 
transfer

Actually, this our private matter but to using T/T as a payment method 
we will try to give you our best service to avoid the bad things that 
will happen.



Waiting for your reply soon


Sehr lange werde ich es nicht mehr aushalten das Weihnachtsgeld naht:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm, also kein Paypal bei den ersten Kunden?

Dann wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die ersten Kunden keine Ware bekommen recht hoch sein. Die schwarze Exist wurde zuletzt auch bei Plat für ca. 1000 Euro verkauft. Wenn die Zahlungsbereitschaft so hoch ist, warum zum Teufel sollten die Produkte so billig verkaufen?

Ich glaub nicht, das es koscher ist!


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nach der Antwortmail kannst du es noch immer nicht erwarten? Nach dieser mail wäre für mich alles klar :q


----------



## Tino (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei A&M Angelsport hatte ich auch schon mal mit ner aktuellen Exist für 600€ geliebäugelt.

Das komische an der Sache war,dass nur das  3012 Modell um die Hälfte billiger war.
Die anderen Größen hatten den Katalogpreis.

Auch bekommt man da das aktuelle Certate Modell 3000 für 370€.

Also so ungewöhnlich scheint das wohl nicht zu sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 3012er ist dann die alte Exist ohne MagSeal und Airrotor und mit gutem, aber recht lautem HyperDigigear. Da geht der Preis schon in Ordnung!

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man eine Exist 3012 und noch eine andere Exist 3012 im Programm hat...

Und die neue Certate II II -_- hat einen UVP von 399 Euro in der 3000er Größe. Ebenfalls normaler Preis.

Edit: Wobei AM da noch die alte Certate II ohne MagSealed Schnurlaufröllchen im Angebot hat.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was sind das eigentlich für Stellas die bei yumea oder so ähnlich angeboten werden. Goldene kurbeln und son kram. Eigenbau?


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Ule

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/sopogodangcom-wouldn039t-return-money-c619256.html

http://resources.alibaba.com/topic/801110600/New_SCAM_Site_WWW_SOPOGODANG_COM.htm

Und der hier.

http://www.roadgrime.com.au/forum/t...this-a-trustworthyonline-shop-/board/4/page/1

Die Posts sind genau das, was ich hier schon geschrieben habe. Wenn Angebote zu gut sind um wahr zu sein, dann sind sie auch nicht wahr.

Aus dem dritten Linkt hat einer ebenfalls geschrieben, das die von dem Shop Geldtransfer per "wire" haben wollen und das dort alle Alarmglocken angehen sollten. Wundert mich, dass die nicht gleich Western Union nehmen...aber da sind wohl inzwischen auch die letzten Hinterwäldler vorsichtig geworden.

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, das du dein Geld komplett verlierst und garkeine Ware bekommst, wenn du bei diesen extremen Angeboten "zuschlägst".

Es gibts immer wieder Shops mit diesen "Hammerangeboten". Neuware für weniger als die Hälfte des normalen Preises. Und es haben schon zig tausende Leute ihr Geld verloren und es werden auch noch zig tausende weitere ihr Geld verlieren. Würde mir leid tun, wenn du auch dazu gehörst!

Diese vermeintlichen Hammerangeboten funktionieren nur, weil dieser Spruch gilt: Gier frisst Hirn. Und schon neigt man dazu, unvorsichtig zu werden. Das ist deren Erfolgsprinzip.

Also Finger weg!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Noch mal bzgl. diesen extrem "günstigen" Onlineshops. Die von Ulfisch verlinkten Shops sitzen alle in Indonesien. In einem meiner Links war ein Kommentar, der sagte das Idoneisen das neue Nigeria (Nigeria Connection...) ist. So falsch wird der wohl nicht liegen.

In Länder wie Indonesien, Nigeria würde ich nicht einen Cent schicken.

Das ganze riecht nach Betrug und es ist Betrug.

Und noch eine rationelle Frage. Wie soll es möglich sein, das absolute Markenprodukte aus der westlichen Welt (Daiwa Exist, Stihl Sägen, Specialized Rahmen), die auch in der westlichen Welt produziert werden, um die Welt in ein drittewelt Land transportiert werden und dort dann für ca. 30-40% des Marktpreises wieder in den Westen zurück verkauft werden??


----------



## rudini (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Ule...

mußt wohl leider echt abhaken...spätestens bei dem Satz "nur wiederkehrende Kunden können mit PayPal zahlen" müßte der letzte Groschen gefallen sein!

Vll. fragst nochmal nach aus welchen (unerfindlichen) Gründen das denn wohl sein sollte!?!
Oder Du hakst es einfach komplett ab!

So eine Hyper Custom würde ich für den Preis auch gerne haben wollen!!!!...aber das ist zu offensichtlich eine Falle!

Cheers aus NZ
Tilo#h


----------



## rudini (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für Stellas die bei yumea oder so ähnlich angeboten werden. Goldene kurbeln und son kram. Eigenbau?



Schwarze Kurbel = PG = Power Gear
Silberne = HG = Hyper Gear
Goldene = XG = Extrem Hyper Gear

Cheers


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Noch mal bzgl. diesen extrem "günstigen" Onlineshops. Die von Ulfisch verlinkten Shops sitzen alle in Indonesien. In einem meiner Links war ein Kommentar, der sagte das Idoneisen das neue Nigeria (Nigeria Connection...) ist. So falsch wird der wohl nicht liegen.



Indonesien? Leute, lasst die Finger davon. Hatte geschäftlich mit einem Einkauf aus Indonesien zu tun. Auf die Ware warten wir noch heute (bzw. mein Geschäftspartner, ich habe es schon längst aufgegeben) und die Bestellung war vor einem Jahr #h


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Schwarze Kurbel = PG = Power Gear
> Silberne = HG = Hyper Gear
> Goldene = XG = Extrem Hyper Gear
> 
> Cheers


 
Danke für die Info!

Allerdings beantwortet das nicht meine Frage.


----------



## ulfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe es auch eher abgehakt.

1. ist es schon auffällig günstig
2. kein Paypal
3. waren deine Links echt super hilfreich Allrounder
4. brauche ich eigentlich nicht noch eine 2500 Exist|supergri
5. sollte ich sparen

naja dann bleibe ich halt in der Realität(auch wenn die kalt und grausam ist)|supergri


----------



## Tisie (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ulfisch,

so verlockend es ist, aber lass bloß die Finger davon!

Also nicht eher oder vielleicht abhaken, sondern definitiv!

Du ärgerst Dich sonst nur und es wäre echt dumm, auf diese Masche einzugehen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich machs ja auch nicht....ist sowieso besser|supergri


----------



## rudini (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Allerdings beantwortet das nicht meine Frage.



Na in dem Sinne schon....

da ich damit ausdrücken wollte ,daß die goldenen Kurbeln eben ganz normal sind und sie nicht von Selbstbau herrühren...


----------



## Tino (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die 3012er ist dann die alte Exist ohne MagSeal und Airrotor und mit gutem, aber recht lautem HyperDigigear. Da geht der Preis schon in Ordnung!
> 
> Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man eine Exist 3012 und noch eine andere Exist 3012 im Programm hat...
> 
> ...



Es war definitiv das jetzige aktuelle Modell der Exist,Simon.

Die Certate die ich meine,hat nen Katalogpreis von 619€ und wird hier für 370 Tacken angeboten.Mit Mag Sealed!!!
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-CERTATE-3000-Frontbremse_p58021_x2.htm


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Die Certate die ich meine,hat nen Katalogpreis von 619€ und wird hier für 370 Tacken angeboten.Mit Mag Sealed!!!
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-CERTATE-3000-Frontbremse_p58021_x2.htm



das müsste noch das 2013er Modell sein. Das neue/aktuelle Modell (3000er) bekommt man für 10 Euro mehr.


----------



## ulfisch (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Es war definitiv das jetzige aktuelle Modell der Exist,Simon.
> 
> Die Certate die ich meine,hat nen Katalogpreis von 619€ und wird hier für 370 Tacken angeboten.Mit Mag Sealed!!!
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-CERTATE-3000-Frontbremse_p58021_x2.htm


Der Katalogpreis ist aber nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Schaut man sich die Preise in Japan an, die über Jahre recht stabil bleiben, liegt die Certate weit näher an den 399 bzw. 370 als den völlig überzogenen 619.
A&M haut aber trotzdem zum Teil Preise raus, mit denen sich kaum einer messen kann selbst die Japaner kaum.


----------



## magi (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nachdem ich einmal im Ladengeschäft bei A&M war und eines der vermeindlichen Sonderangebote (um genau zu sein eine Aspire 2500 FA) in der Hand hatte, wurde mir schnell klar, warum diese für einen Schleuderpries unter den Hammer sollte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> eines der vermeindlichen Sonderangebote (um genau zu sein eine Aspius 2500 FA)


Wat, jetzt gibt es von Shimano eine genau passende Aspius FA Rolle für die Aspius Rute? |kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Marketing, Det!


----------



## ajotas (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> das müsste noch das 2013er Modell sein. Das neue/aktuelle Modell (3000er) bekommt man für 10 Euro mehr.





Nein....das ist dort etwas irreführend, weil im Text tatsächlich was von neuer Certate steht. Das sind die 2010 Modelle, die ebenfalls schon MAG Sealed haben, aber nicht Mag Sealed am Schnurlaufröllchen wie die neuen, übrigens auch optisch veränderten 2013 Modelle.

Ich weiß das, weil ich je eine 1003er und 2000er dort vor 2-3 Monaten bezogen habe.


----------



## magi (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh sorry, meinte eine Shimano Aspire 2500 FA


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tino, AM kauft direkt in Japan in größeren Mengen.

Bei der Certate haben sie sich aber in die Nesseln gesetzt. Denn da hatte Daiwa in Deutschland den unverschämten UVP von 619 Euro für das 3000er Modell. Absolut unmöglich. Direkt aus Japan bekam man die 3000er Certate für ca. 350 inklusive Transport, MwST und Zoll hierher. Deswegen wurde reagiert und der UVP auf eine vernünftiges Niveau gesetzt.

Die neue Certate (II II) hat ebenfalls ein Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen und das zu demselben Preis wie deren "alte" Certates.

Auch wenn AM teilweise echt gute Angebote hat, wer da nun eine "alte" Certate kauft macht einen Fehler!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Oh sorry, meinte eine Shimano Aspire 2500 FA


Hab ich schon vermutet. Aber die Rollen-Wortschöpfung war echt kreativ!


----------



## Tino (19. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Tino, AM kauft direkt in Japan in größeren Mengen.
> 
> Bei der Certate haben sie sich aber in die Nesseln gesetzt. Denn da hatte Daiwa in Deutschland den unverschämten UVP von 619 Euro für das 3000er Modell. Absolut unmöglich. Direkt aus Japan bekam man die 3000er Certate für ca. 350 inklusive Transport, MwST und Zoll hierher. Deswegen wurde reagiert und der UVP auf eine vernünftiges Niveau gesetzt.
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Aufklärung.
Dachte mir schon das die nen heißen Draht dahin haben müssen,bei den Preisen die die manchmal haben.


----------



## ajotas (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Tino, AM kauft direkt in Japan in größeren Mengen.
> 
> Bei der Certate haben sie sich aber in die Nesseln gesetzt. Denn da hatte Daiwa in Deutschland den unverschämten UVP von 619 Euro für das 3000er Modell. Absolut unmöglich. Direkt aus Japan bekam man die 3000er Certate für ca. 350 inklusive Transport, MwST und Zoll hierher. Deswegen wurde reagiert und der UVP auf eine vernünftiges Niveau gesetzt.
> 
> ...




Ok, ich wusste auf was ich mich einlasse. Bei A&M zeigten die Abbildungen der Certate aber definitiv die alten Modelle. Ist jetzt glaub ich nicht anders. Wo, außer über Import gibt es denn die ganz neuen für einen ähnlichen Preis? Link wäre schön


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einmal im Ladengeschäft bei A&M war und eines der vermeindlichen Sonderangebote (um genau zu sein eine Aspire 2500 FA) in der Hand hatte, wurde mir schnell klar, warum diese für einen Schleuderpries unter den Hammer sollte...


Erleuchte mich, ein Grund wäre toll.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ajotas schrieb:


> Ok, ich wusste auf was ich mich einlasse. Bei A&M zeigten die Abbildungen der Certate aber definitiv die alten Modelle. Ist jetzt glaub ich nicht anders. Wo, außer über Import gibt es denn die ganz neuen für einen ähnlichen Preis? Link wäre schön



Die neuen sind in kürze ganz normal über Daiwa Deutschland erhältlich und haben einen (angepassten) UVP von 399 Euro in der 3000er Größe. Sie kann also jeder Händler, der bei Daiwa Deutschland Kunde ist für ca. 370 Euro verkaufen. 

Deshalb vorsicht beim Certate Kauf. Da sind noch die Vorgänger Versionen für ca. 450-500 Euro unterwegs. 

Blöd gelaufen für die Händler...

Btw, ein drittel der Posts der letzten Seiten hier befasst sich nur mit der neuen Certate. |rolleyes


----------



## ajotas (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die neuen sind in kürze ganz normal über Daiwa Deutschland erhältlich und haben einen (angepassten) UVP von 399 Euro in der 3000er Größe. Sie kann also jeder Händler, der bei Daiwa Deutschland Kunde ist für ca. 370 Euro verkaufen.
> |rolleyes


 
Hm. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die hiesigen Händler deiner Kalkulationstheorie folgen werden.....


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Btw, ein drittel der Posts der letzten Seiten hier befasst sich nur mit der neuen Certate. |rolleyes



Ist doch OK #6 ... ich finde das sogar sehr interessant, auch wenn ich der MagSeal-Geschichte unter dem Wartungs-Aspekt immernoch eher skeptisch ggü. stehe 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Seele (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was sagen denn die Herren zu dieser, laut Daten, genialen Rolle?

http://fortitudefishing.com/reels.pdf


----------



## Tino (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ist doch OK #6 ... ich finde das sogar sehr interessant, auch wenn ich der MagSeal-Geschichte unter dem Wartungs-Aspekt immernoch eher skeptisch ggü. stehe
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




Was für ein Wartungsaspekt?

Das Öl erneuern?

Wofür?

Wenns wech ist kommt Fett rein. Die wird ohne diesem Öl schon nicht gleich auseinanderfallen oder wegrosten.


----------



## Tino (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Herren zu dieser, laut Daten, genialen Rolle?
> 
> http://fortitudefishing.com/reels.pdf




Sehr interessant,dass muss ich schon sagen.

Leider sehe ich das Rollengewicht nicht,was mich sehr interessiert.


----------



## magi (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ ulfisch

Grund:

Die bei A&M gekurbelte Aspire lief zimlich bescheiden im Vergleich zu einem anderen Modell, das ich bei einem Händler in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Was für ein Wartungsaspekt?
> 
> Das Öl erneuern?
> 
> ...



Ja, aber dann brauch ich auch nicht für das tolle MagSeal-Feature bezahlen


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ajotas schrieb:


> Hm. Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob die hiesigen Händler deiner Kalkulationstheorie folgen werden.....



http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p12390_DAIWA-Certate---Modell-2014.html


----------



## Tino (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann brauch ich auch nicht für das tolle MagSeal-Feature bezahlen




Dann mach es doch nicht.

Wenn man sich diese Rollen holt und vorher weiss um den Wartungsaspekt,der sollte doch entscheiden können ,ob er sie dann kauft oder eben nicht.

Im nachhinein wegen der Wartung,skeptisch sein,weil teuer,passt nicht zusammen.

Als ich mir im letzten Frühjahr 3 Caldias für die Ostsee kaufte,wusste ich noch garnichts von der Wartung.
Wo steht das überhaupt???

Wie gesagt,ist das Öl weg,wird sie so gewartet und geschmiert wie sie es braucht und ich denke, dass sie genauso lange hält.


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> @ ulfisch
> 
> Grund:
> 
> Die bei A&M gekurbelte Aspire lief zimlich bescheiden im Vergleich zu einem anderen Modell, das ich bei einem Händler in der Hand hatte.



Ich hatte einmal eine Daiwa infinity Q Zaion bestellt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die von A&M war, die ratterte ganz leicht ich fragte zwei Kumpels ob ihnen irgendwas auffiel und sie bestätigten mir das Geräusch.
Ich rief beim Händler an und legte ihm das Problem da, er sagte er tauscht sofort um, die neue kam schnell und lief ganz normal.
Von A6M< (lustig der Tippfehler ist das nicht die Typbezeichnung für die japanische ZERO/ZECKE aus dem WWII) erwarte ich daher, wenn sie das nicht eh waren, dass sie genau so handeln.


Ein bisschen Skepsis aufgrund des immer sehr niedrigen Preises auch bleibt auch wenn ich bis jetzt 2 Rollen von A&M habe die ohne Probleme laufen.


Was gegen Dein Argument spricht ist, dass sie dann von einem Modell günstige und normal bepreiste Modelle verkaufen müssten oder sie ordern nur die "Mangelware" einer Serie.


----------



## ulfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Herren zu dieser, laut Daten, genialen Rolle?
> 
> http://fortitudefishing.com/reels.pdf


Sieht aus wie eine Van-Staal....ist das der selbe Hersteller?
Meine persönliche Meinung, mir gefällt sie einfach nicht ist aber Geschmacksache und darüber lässt es sich angeblich nicht streiten|supergri


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch nicht.
> 
> Wenn man sich diese Rollen holt und vorher weiss um den Wartungsaspekt,der sollte doch entscheiden können ,ob er sie dann kauft oder eben nicht.
> 
> Im nachhinein wegen der Wartung,skeptisch sein,weil teuer,passt nicht zusammen.



Wie kommst Du auf "im nachhinein"? |kopfkrat

Genau aus diesem Grund kaufe ich mir doch (noch) keine MagSeal Rolle |rolleyes ... ich bin bez. dieses Features und dessen "Zukunftssicherheit" eben noch etwas skeptisch.

Bez. der Wartungsempfehlung hat hier (oder woanders?!) mal jemand ein Interview mit einem Daiwa-Typen verlinkt und Fazit war (dunkel aus der Erinnerung heraus) die Empfehlung, die Wartung bei Daiwa machen zu lassen.

Dieser Versuch, zusätzliches Service-Geschäft zu generieren, ist gar nicht mal schlecht, mir persönlich bei einer Angelrolle aber unsympathisch - da mache ich das lieber selbst. Hängt natürlich auch vom Preis der Wartung ab ... wenn dieser im vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Wert der Rolle steht, würde ich das auch beim Schrauber im Servicecenter vor Ort machen lassen.

Aber warten wir mal ab, wie sich das entwickelt und was die Leute in 2,3,4,... Jahren berichten. Ich finde das konzeptionell auf jeden Fall spannend und verfolge das mit Interesse weiter. Vielleicht gibt's das MagSeal-Öl ja irgendwann von Daiwa zu kaufen (10ml für 19,99€ oder so)?! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tino (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab gelesen das solche Wartung so um die 80€ kosten sollte.

Wie gesagt hab ich es auch nur gelesen...


----------



## ajotas (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p12390_DAIWA-Certate---Modell-2014.html



Ok, gebe mich geschlagen. Hätte das nicht erwartet, aber mich störts auch nicht, hab auch bei dem Vorgängermodell nen guten Kurs gemacht. Evtl kommt dann noch ne neue aktuelle Certate 2000 mal dazu, die Rolle wirkt kompakter als ne Caldia, vielleicht liegts aber auch an der sehr großen Spule der Caldia 3000, dass der Größenunterschied so doll ausfällt zur 2000er Certate. 

Die 2000er Certate hat für mich die ideale Größe von Barsch- bis zu jeder erdenklicher Forellenfischerei im Binnenland (Seeforellenschlepperei mal ausgenommen). Nicht zu klein, aber immer noch ziemlich zierlich. Zum Jiggen find ich die sowieso irgendwie ergonomischer als der typische Shimano-Rollenaufbau. Shimano find ich dann wieder netter zum Wurfangeln bei der Standardspinnfischerei mit Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wenn ich mich für eine Rolle mit Wartung beim Hersteller entscheiden würde, spielt nicht nur der Preis eine Rolle:q, sondern auch der Faktor Zeit; oder stellen die dann ne Ersatzrolle?
Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> spielt nicht nur der Preis eine Rolle:q, sondern auch der Faktor Zeit; oder stellen die dann ne Ersatzrolle?



Der standesgemäße High Ender hat natürlich zwei davon!

Jürgen


----------



## Tino (21. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...oder 3,Jürgen


----------



## ulfisch (22. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was hilft beim Rollenkauf?
Richtig, ein Kater und ein getrübtes Einschätzungsvermögen:k

Ich habe mir die Megabsaa Lin 258 HM gegönnt bzw. Geld ans andere Ende der Welt überwiesen.
nämlich zu fishingbuddy.com wirkt seriös und ich konnte mit Paypal bezahlen zudem habe sie ganz normale Preise.
Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald nur gutes berichten,
ein neuer Knob musste es natürlich auch sein.
ich frage mich , wie ich es bisher geschafft habe KEINE Kurbel von livre-Megatech zu bestellen#d

BTW ich habe da noch Kontakt falls jemand Interesse an Livre-Megatechteilen hat.

Bin bei meinen Rollenrecherchen auf noch ein paar dieser "billigen" Shops gestoßen, die hießen zum Teil nur anders hatten aber die gleiche website|supergri


----------



## buddah (22. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So'n monoarm ist schon der Hammer!! Passen doch auf fast alle daiwa Modelle?? Das 37ger Modell hab ich schon länger für meine Certarte im Auge


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab mir jetzt auch 2 Japan Shops angeschaut. Stella oder Certate kaufen lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich, da sind die Anbieter hier in Deutschland kaum teurer. Allerdings rückt die Exist in greifbare Nähe auch inkl. MwSt & Steuern  

Und auch die Morethan bzw. Branzino Ruten kann man sich mal näher anschauen. Auf jeden Fall bekommt meine Freundin dieses Jahr vor Weihnachten einen Wunschzettel :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Ulfisch, Respekt für den Kauf! Drück dir die Daumen, das alles ohne Probleme abläuft!

@ Mozartkugel. Denk aber dran, das noch Transport + (MwSt + Zoll) drauf kommt. Die Exist für 560 Euro ist nett, dürfte dann aber bei ca. 750 Euro liegen. Aber immer noch deutlich günstiger als über Daiwa D.

Vielleicht kauft AM ja nochmal in JP direkt ein und ordert ein paar AGS Ruten udn Exists.


----------



## Spider-Team (22. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Versuch macht kluch 

Ich habe nun zum ersten Mal eine Rolle in JP bestellt, nachdem ich mit Angelschnur schon gute Erfahrung gemacht hatte. Der Versand ist äußerst fix. Hab Montag bestellt, Dienstag wurde verschickt und heute liegt sie schon am Frankfurter Flughafen. Nun muss sich nur noch der Zoll ein wenig mühe mit der Geschwindigkeit geben und dann kann es am WE schon mit ihr auf Barschfang gehen


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab auch schon mal eine Baitcaster in Japan bestellt. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Die liefern sehr schnell, wenn du Pech hast bummelt nur der Zoll. Du wirst angeschrieben und dann darf man antreten... Rechnung und Zahlungsnachweis nicht vergessen.


----------



## ulfisch (23. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es bummelt immer nur der Zoll:r
3 Tage von Japan nach Deutschland und 3 Wochen und zig wütende Mails von Frankfurt in meine Hände u.a.
manchmal arbeiten die auch

@ Buddah ich bin auf die V.A.E. scharf
 wobei der Monoarm alles andere als hässlich ist.
ich habe bisher nur 2 Knobs und 2 Spincaps aber die sind tip top 1a Qualität und super schön.
Bisher konnte ich auch keine Schäden am Lack feststellen.
Irgendwann will ich noch einen V.A.E. aber auf die Exist 3012 passt nur der große Monoarm und der größte V.A.E. den ich persönlich zu wuchtig finde.
Zu meine Soare passen zwar die kleineren aber über die Farbgebung bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher.
trotzdem sind das einfach super schöne Metallteile

@ Mozartkugel bei dem aktuellen Yenkurs lohnt sich die Exist immer noch.
Die kostet hier 900-100 wenn ich nicht irre.
Da kommst du ungefähr auf 600 euro inkl. Raubrittertum und Versand.

Man darf allgemein den Faktor Glück nicht vergessen.
1 Rolle war richtig und korrekt beschriftet und ich musste trotzdem dort antanzen 1 war falsch beschrieben und viel zu niedrig angegeben und die ging durch.
Hat mir fast einen Fuffi gespart.
Ich rechne zwar immer mit vollen Gebühren aber manchmal schlafen die auch....also zu Deinem Vorteil.


@ Allrounder
einer muss ja:vik:
die Lin 258 ist übrigens auch in Japan gefertigt.
Seltsam, dass sie 2 Produktionsstandorte haben;+
Man sieht ja häufig auf welcher Rollenbasis sie aufgebaut sind.
ich würde bei der Lin 258 und der Renlli 300 auf die Certate tippen.
Die Gaus 20/30 sieht nach New Exist aus, ist aber mMn dafür zu "günstig" also?
Die Racing Condition 256 soll eine komplett neu aufgebaute Rolle sein, sieht aber dem Daiwa Exist hyper custom Design sehr ähnlich.

Über den Inhalt der Rollen habe ich echt sehr wenig gefunden.
Für Raing Condition, Luvito(da tritt mich doch ein Pferd wenn die nicht auf der Luvilas basiert) und Cayien gibt es tunig kits auf e-bay, die LIn 258 wird aber mit insg. 13 Kl angegeben.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie am Schaft und unter der Spule sowie im Laufröllchen ein KL sitzen hat, nicht wie z.b.: die Racing Conditon.

Einer der wenigen Beiträge zu Megabass Rollen, die halbwegs etwas aussagen habe ich hier gefunden
http://www.breammaster.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51231


Ich muss sagen, einige meiner finalen Kaufentscheidungen basieren auf solchen Forenbeiträgen.
Endverbraucher Meinungen sind immer noch die besten#6


@ Spider, hattest Du nicht schon mal in Japan bestellt oder verwechsle ich etwas;+
Anyway der Zoll wird nerven aber naja das ist halt so, bei mir liegt der 45 öffentliche Verkehrsmin weg#q

Shops wie Bass.jp und plat.jp sind wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
#h


----------



## Spider-Team (23. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @ Spider, hattest Du nicht schon mal in Japan bestellt oder verwechsle ich etwas;+
> Anyway der Zoll wird nerven aber naja das ist halt so, bei mir liegt der 45 öffentliche Verkehrsmin weg#q
> 
> Shops wie Bass.jp und plat.jp sind wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> #h




Ich hatte schon diverses von Varivas in JP bestellt, eine Rolle aber noch nie. Die Presso hatte ich damals doch nicht in JP bestellt, sondern in FR bekommen :q


----------



## ulfisch (23. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so, dann war es jemand anderes.
Berichte mal wie es bei Dir geklappt hat, manchmal geht es echt schnell manchmal dauert es Wochen, liegt aber am Zoll.


----------



## Spider-Team (24. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Ach so, dann war es jemand anderes.
> Berichte mal wie es bei Dir geklappt hat, manchmal geht es echt schnell manchmal dauert es Wochen, liegt aber am Zoll.



Bei den Schnüren waren es 5 Tage Zollaufenthalt, und dann stand plötzlich der Postmann vor der Tür und wollte ankassieren#t


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

im BC-Bereich ist das Tuning von Rollen z.B. mit besseren Kugellagern ja recht verbreitet ... wie sieht's diesbez. bei Satios aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder sich schonmal näher damit beschäftigt?

Ich interessiere mich v.a. in Richtung Ersatz von Gleitlagern durch KL und ich hab das jetzt mal testweise bei 'ner neuen Stradic Ci4+ gemacht (gehört eigentlich nicht in den Thread, ich weiß - dient auch nur als Platzhalter/Beipiel für das Thema) ... falls jemand von Euch diesbez. Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich mich über einen Austausch selbiger freuen #h

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (24. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mattes, für so was hast Du also Zeit ...#h

Jetzt also neben dem Rutenbau auch noch Gleitlager ersetzen. Wo soll das enden? :g


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der zeitliche (und finanzielle) Aufwand dafür ist verglichen mit dem Rutenbau lächerlich gering - deshalb ist es ja so interessant #h


----------



## ulfisch (25. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte da auch interesse.
Habe bis jetzt nur das Gleitlager am Schaft getauscht.
Es gibt tunig kits von Hedgehog Studios guck mal
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../hedgehog-studio/ball-bearing-tuning-kit.html

Auf e-bay werden auch immer wieder tunig kits zu bestimmten Rollen angeboten.
Hinzukommt natürlich die Möglichkeit sich die KL/Gleitlager aus zu messen und sie dann irgendwo zu bestellen.


----------



## Herr P (25. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Mozartkugel. Denk aber dran, das noch Transport + (MwSt + Zoll) drauf kommt. Die Exist für 560 Euro ist nett, dürfte dann aber bei ca. 750 Euro liegen. Aber immer noch deutlich günstiger als über Daiwa D.


Sorry  - was ist denn das für eine Rechnung ?560 mit 23% extrem gerechnet ergibt bei mir keine 700.

falls jemand wirklich zuschlagen möchte  : http://www.digitaka.com/item.php?icid=4&id=919

verstehst Diu ?


----------



## Tisie (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hinzukommt natürlich die Möglichkeit sich die KL/Gleitlager aus zu messen und sie dann irgendwo zu bestellen.



genauso habe ich das gemacht, ich habe sogar das Glück, nicht weit von mir einen Kugellagershop zu haben  ... so habe ich testweise erstmal einfache Lager verwendet und damit das Gleitlager im Kurbelgriff (nun zwei KL) und am unteren Ende des Wormshaft ersetzt. Letzteres erfordert noch ein zusätzliches Teil als Abstandhalter, da das KL etwas schmaler als das Gleitlager ist. Ich habe das mit einer Federscheibe gemacht, die genau gepasst hat.

Nach dem ersten Einsatz gestern bin ich wirklich zufrieden mit meinem 8+1 KL-Upgrade der Stradic Ci4+: den jetzt komplett frei drehenden Kurbelgriff merkt man recht deutlich und das Wormshaft-Lager scheint sich auch gut zu machen. Ich will mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, daß ich einen deutlichen Unterschied spüre, aber die gesamte Rolle läuft sehr "definiert", leicht und smooth - selbst unter Druck: ich habe mal testweise einen Deep Taildancer rangehängt und selbst mit dieser starken Belastung hat man nicht das Gefühl, daß die Rolle irgendwie überlastet wäre (auch wenn ich solche Köder natürlich nicht dauerhaft mit einer hoch übersetzten Statio fischen würde).

Das Gleitlager auf der Achse und der Spule werde ich lassen: das hat auf das Laufverhalten keinen Einfluss und ich erwarte bei mir nicht wirklich Fische, die lange schnelle Fluchten hinlegen 

Die Angebote für KL-Upgrades im Netz hatte ich zuvor auch mal durchstöbert (es gibt u.a. auch Upgrade-Sets auf zwei Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen ), fand das für den Anfang aber etwas zu umständlich und teuer (wollte mit einfachen Mitteln erstmal testen, ob man überhaupt einen Unterschied spürt).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir einmal ein Set gegönnt und einmal ein  Paar KL für den Knopf.
Im Set war ein Kl für den Schaft, für die Spule für den Knopf und eins für das Laufröllchen.
Laufröllchen und Spule habe ich noch nicht getauscht.

Ich setz mich mal demnächst wieder ran.

Schön, dass du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast.


----------



## Tisie (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

mir ist auch klar, daß es bei den Lagern selbst noch Verbesserungspotential gibt und es bleiben natürlich die Langzeiterfahrungen abzuwarten. Ich finde die Geschichte halt ganz interessant, wenn man eine Rolle mit rel. wenig Aufwand noch 1-2 Stufen anheben kann. Das setzt natürlich eine bestimmte Basis voraus, die bei der Stradic Ci4+ nicht so schlecht zu sein scheint. Interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich mit den technischen Details bei Kandidaten wie Sephia Ci4+ (*klick*) oder Exsence Ci4+ (*klack*) ... vielleicht reduziert sich das ja nur auf die Anzahl der Lager und ein bißchen Kosmetik, evtl. noch Bremssystem?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke du machst es richtig!

Denn Händler wie Shimano und Daiwa wollen ja alle Preisbereiche abdecken. Das geht aber nur durch Rollen, welche unterschiedlich "gut" sind. Deswegen baut setzt man dann in Rolle XYZ 2-3 Lager weniger ein und in den nächsten Rollentyp haut man minderwertige Lager rein usw.

Der Unterschied von 100 zu 500 Euro muss dem Kunden ja auch irgendwie auffallen.

Natürlich spielen auch Schnurverlegung und Material eine Rolle, aber hier wird sich ja niemand selber ein neues Getriebe dängeln, oder ein Rollengehäuse fräsen...

Da die meisten genannten Rollen in disem Thread (ausser Daiwa Certate...) wohl ordentliche Lager haben, spielt es für die meisten hier keine Rolle.

Aber ich finde die Methode ausserordentlich gut, um eine Rolle aus dem Mittleren Preissegment noch eine Stufe zu verbessern.

Nun nurnoch die Rolle einmal auseinanderbauen und neu Fetten und Ölen...und man hat soviel Arbeitsstunden reingesteckt, das man sich auch eine Stella hätte kaufen können, wenn man zur Arbeit gegangen wäre...#q


----------



## Wollebre (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> @ Mozartkugel. Denk aber dran, das noch Transport + (MwSt + Zoll) drauf kommt. Die Exist für 560 Euro ist nett, dürfte dann aber bei ca. 750 Euro liegen. Aber immer noch deutlich günstiger als über Daiwa D.
> 
> 
> Sorry - was ist denn das für eine Rechnung ?560 mit 23% extrem gerechnet ergibt bei mir keine 700.
> ...


 
Dann rechne mal genau nach, genauso wie der Zoll die Abgaben berechnet!

Rechnungspreis 560 + Versand ca. 40 = 600 + 3,7% Zoll = 622 + 19 % EUST = 740

Wegen der Differenz von 10 wollen wir doch nicht diskutieren?


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

warum Versand? Bei den Japan Shops war auch der Intern. Versand kostenfrei.

. . .

Hat die Certate keine guten Lager?


----------



## pike-81 (26. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Frage:
Hat man nicht mehr Reibung, wenn man ein vorhandenes, passendes Lager gegen ein Lager+Scheibe ersetzt?
Dann würde man sich nur "verschlimmbessern".
Oder?
Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bis zu welcher Qualitätsklasse der Rollen (z.B. Stella,Saltiga) lässt sich durch nachträgliches Tuning denn wirklich noch etwas verbessern?
Ich rede jetzt nicht von Schicki-Micki wie Carbonknauf und anderem Blendwerk.:m


----------



## Tisie (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Frage:
> Hat man nicht mehr Reibung, wenn man ein vorhandenes, passendes Lager gegen ein Lager+Scheibe ersetzt?
> Dann würde man sich nur "verschlimmbessern".
> ...



bei einer normalen Unterlegscheibe im Prinzip vom Verständnis richtig, da auch der innere rotierende Teil des KL an der Scheibe reiben könnte, aber durch Verwendung einer Federscheibe (leicht u-förmig gebogene Unterlegscheibe) sitzt diese nur auf zwei Seiten auf dem äußeren Rand des KL auf und hat keinen Kontakt zum inneren rotierenden Ring, d.h. damit konnte ich die fehlende Dicke des KL im Vergleich zum Gleitlager ausgleichen ohne das KL in der Freigängigkeit/Rotation zu beeinträchtigen.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich denke du machst es richtig!
> 
> ...
> 
> Nun nurnoch die Rolle einmal auseinanderbauen und neu Fetten und Ölen...und man hat soviel Arbeitsstunden reingesteckt, das man sich auch eine Stella hätte kaufen können, wenn man zur Arbeit gegangen wäre...#q



Stimmt, aber das macht für mich ja auch den Reiz des Hobbies aus, das Gerät zumindest teilweise (bei Ruten deutlich mehr als bei Rollen) optimieren zu können.

Für mich stellt sich auch nicht die Frage nach richtig oder falsch - mir ist klar, daß ich aus einer "Plastikrolle" durch ein paar zusätzliche Lager keine Stella bauen kann und auch nicht will, werde auch nach wie vor an meinen Fireblood, Aspire und Stella hängen (und diese eher nicht "verbasteln" ). Der Reiz war viel mehr das ausprobieren der Wirkung durch so einen kleinen Eingriff und dafür bot sich eine "günstige" Rolle eben mehr an als eine, die an den Stellen eh schon optimiert ist bzw. nur noch an weniger spürbaren/praxisrelevanten Stellen optimiert werden könnte. Andererseits macht eine zu schlechte Basis für mich auch keinen Sinn.



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Qualitätsklasse der Rollen (z.B. Stella,Saltiga) lässt sich durch nachträgliches Tuning denn wirklich noch etwas verbessern?
> Ich rede jetzt nicht von Schicki-Micki wie Carbonknauf und anderem Blendwerk.:m



Interessanter Aspekt, hab oben ja schon ein bißchen was dazu gesagt ... in eine Stella wird man nicht mehr KL reinbekommen und auch einen Kugellagertausch halte ich für recht sinnfrei bei der 

Ich würde auch nicht anfangen, irgendwelche Getriebeteile auszutauschen oder anzupassen, das halte ich dann wirklich für Quatsch ... aber wenn man so einfach wie beim Ersatz der GL durch KL eine spürbare Verbesserung bewirken kann - warum nicht?!

Bei Daiwa frage ich mich z.B., warum die selbst bei den höherwertigen Modellen nicht komplett CRBB einbauen, sondern immer nur einen Teil der Lager. Shimano scheint (!!!) da nur mit der Anzahl der Lager zu variieren, aber einer bestimmten Klasse sind das alles S-ARB. Oder weiß jemand, ob z.B. die Stella noch bessere S-ARB Lager drin hat als z.B. eine Stradic?

Andererseits stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage nach der Praxisrelevanz besserer Lager: die Spulenlager einer BC sind performancekritisch - klar, aber müssen bei 'ner Statio wirklich alle Lager so super und rostfrei sein? Vielleicht noch ehesten im Knob, Schnurlaufröllchen und im außenliegenden Bereich der Achse bzw. in der Spule, aber im Body bzw. am Getriebe laufen die doch eh recht gut geschützt und mit wenig Einfluß auf Verlust/Abtragung/Verschleiß des Schmiermittels - zumindest hatte ich an der Stelle noch nie Probleme mit KL (nicht mal bei meinen Uralt-Symetre, die viel im Salzwasser gelaufen sind und das immernoch tun ). Bei der Stradic habe ich (erstmal) absichtlich günstige Lager eingebaut, mal sehen wie lange die halten bzw. gut laufen?! 

Weiß jemand, an welcher Stelle Daiwa die CRBB verbaut und an welcher Stelle die "normalen" Lager?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Maik-FL (26. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

wo Daiwa welche Lager verbaut wissen die wohl nur selbst genau.

Naheliegend wäre aber das sie alle Außenlager als CRBB auslegen, durch das MagSeal - System geht man sicher davon aus das das Innenleben frei von Verschmutzungen bleibt.

Bei Certate und Caldia sollen es 5 CRBB sein, bei der Luvis 4, also wahrscheinlich Knob (1 oder 2), ziehmlich sicher die Lager an Rotor und Spulenachse, dazu das Schurlaufröllchen, wobei die neue Certate auch hier mit MagSeal ausgestattet ist.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## ulfisch (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Weiß jemand, an welcher Stelle Daiwa die CRBB verbaut und an welcher Stelle die "normalen" Lager?


müsste man in der Explosionskizze sehen.
Ich kann mal zu Hause schauen, dauert aber.

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob ich mittel Klasse Rollen durch zusätzliche Lager auf das technische Niveau von High.-End Rollen pushen kann.
Luvilas zu Exist/Certate z.B. usw.



> Bei Certate und Caldia sollen es 5 CRBB sein, bei der Luvis 4, also wahrscheinlich Knob (1 oder 2), ziehmlich sicher die Lager an Rotor und Spulenachse, dazu das Schurlaufröllchen, wobei die neue Certate auch hier mit MagSeal ausgestattet ist.


Bei der Caldia (der weißen) war kein KL im Knob bzw. war dort ein Kunststoff Gleitlager verbaut und hinten/unten an der Kurbel saß gar kein Lager.
War bei der Fuego genau so.
Man kann aber trotzdem 2 verbauen, was ich auch getan habe.
Ist natürlich am Knob mit am unwichtigsten aber die laufen jetzt alle sehr sehr fein|supergri


----------



## Tisie (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, gerade beim Knob war ich sehr erstaunt, wie stark sich der Unterschied zwischen dem fettverschmierten Gleitlager zu gut geöltem zweiten KL bemerkbar macht - das hätte ich so nicht erwartet (empfand das im Vergleich zur Aspire und Stella echt als störend, daß der Knob irgendwie immer leicht "hängenblieb").

Meine Fuego nehme ich mir im Winter mal genauer vor, ist ja meine einzige Daiwa Statio und die hatte ich noch nicht komplett auf ... da fehlt mir noch Erfahrung in der Wartung/Pflege und ich muß mir dazu mal etwas mehr Zeit nehmen. Und bei der Gelegenheit dann auch mal nach Optimierungspotential schauen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> müsste man in der Explosionskizze sehen.
> Ich kann mal zu Hause schauen, dauert aber.


hmmm also auf den Japanischen Explosionsskizzen erkenne ich leider nicht, welche KL CRBB ist und welches nicht.

Bei meiner Fuego, auf Englisch, steht einfach nur immer Ball Bearing#c


----------



## u-see fischer (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> hmmm also auf den Japanischen Explosionsskizzen erkenne ich leider nicht, welche KL CRBB ist und welches nicht.....



Bei der Exceler Z sind alle 7 Kugellager CRBB Lager, siehe hier.
Sollte daher bei höherwertigen Rollen nichts schlechteres verbaut sein. #c


----------



## Tisie (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei der Exceler Z sind alle 7 Kugellager CRBB Lager, siehe hier.
> Sollte daher bei höherwertigen Rollen nichts schlechteres verbaut sein. #c



Hhmmm, ein bißchen komisch ist das schon: diese recht günstige Rolle soll komplett alle 7 Lager als CRRB haben und die Certate nur die Hälfte ihrer Lager (5/10) |kopfkrat ... bei der Saltiga steht gar: 14 Kugellager (inkl. 2 "CRBB") - das soll mal einer verstehen |uhoh:

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Könnte wirklich an dem MagSeal liegen. Meine Exists haben zumindest 11 CRBB. Oder wieviel Lager die auch immer haben. Jedenfalls sind alle CRBB.

Wahrscheinlich gibts aber auch einen Unterschied innerhalb der CRBB Lager. Evtl. sind in den teuren Rollen Japan Lager und in den günstigeren China Produkte.


----------



## sMaXx (29. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so kleines update ! rollen sind wieder im lande kommen bald zu mir, ich berricht weiter bisher sieht der shimano service echt top aus !


----------



## Spider-Team (29. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch
> 
> Ich habe nun zum ersten Mal eine Rolle in JP bestellt, nachdem ich mit Angelschnur schon gute Erfahrung gemacht hatte. Der Versand ist äußerst fix. Hab Montag bestellt, Dienstag wurde verschickt und heute liegt sie schon am Frankfurter Flughafen. Nun muss sich nur noch der Zoll ein wenig mühe mit der Geschwindigkeit geben und dann kann es am WE schon mit ihr auf Barschfang gehen



So, nun durfte ich heute beim Zoll antreten und etwas Geld dalassen.
Schade, dass der Shop die Rechnung nicht außen am Karton befestigte, sonst hätte ich sie schon vorgestern nach Hause geliefert bekommen.
Morgen kommt ne Varivas drauf und Sonntag gehts zum Lieblingsteich |supergri


----------



## Spider-Team (30. November 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch, wo man vernünftige Knobs aus Kork für Daiwa Rollen bekommen kann?

Ich meine aber nicht diese RCS-Pressdinger, sodern eher diese hier:


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab heute bei 'nem lokalen Händler noch 'ne 4000er Aspire FA gefunden und natürlich mitgenommen :k

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gut gemacht! Wieviel hast bezahlt?


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch, wo man vernünftige Knobs aus Kork für Daiwa Rollen bekommen kann?
> 
> Ich meine aber nicht diese RCS-Pressdinger, sodern eher diese hier:





Vielleicht ist hier was dabei.Die Holzknobs sehen sehr edel aus.

http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_Knobs.htm


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mach se doch einfach selber, bessere Quali kannst dann nicht kriegen.


----------



## Spider-Team (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier was dabei.Die Holzknobs sehen sehr edel aus.
> 
> http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_Knobs.htm



Leider nicht. Suche echt schon lange Knobs aus Naturkork, finde sie aber nirgends...


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gut gemacht! Wieviel hast bezahlt?



300€ ... ist nicht der günstigste Preis, aber völlig OK, v.a. im Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen in der Preisklasse (hab nochmal TP SW, Biomaster SW und Sustain gekurbelt und die liefen alle schlechter im direkten Vergleich - so gleichmäßig, leichtgängig, sanft und glatt wie die Aspire lief keine von denen). Am dichtesten kam noch die TP Ci4 ran, aber die hat ja auch nur 'ne flache Spule ... die Aspire läuft schon recht dicht an der Stella und wird meine 4000SFE nun bei den schwereren Sachen entlasten 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> 300€ ... ist nicht der günstigste Preis, aber völlig OK, v.a. im Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen in der Preisklasse (hab nochmal TP SW, Biomaster SW und Sustain gekurbelt und die liefen alle schlechter im direkten Vergleich - so gleichmäßig, leichtgängig, sanft und glatt wie die Aspire lief keine von denen). Am dichtesten kam noch die TP Ci4 ran, aber die hat ja auch nur 'ne flache Spule ... die Aspire läuft schon recht dicht an der Stella und wird meine 4000SFE nun bei den schwereren Sachen entlasten
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Ich finde sogar, dass die Aspire von der gesamten Performance her besser als die Stella ist!  Ich hab beide jeweils in 4000 und muss sagen ,das die Aspire wesentlich besser als die Stella läuft.


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar, dass die Aspire von der gesamten Performance her besser als die Stella ist!  Ich hab beide jeweils in 4000 und muss sagen ,das die Aspire wesentlich besser als die Stella läuft.



Echt, ja?! Kannst Du das etwas konkretisieren?

Gruß, M.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar, dass die Aspire von der gesamten Performance her besser als die Stella ist! Ich hab beide jeweils in 4000 und muss sagen ,das die Aspire wesentlich besser als die Stella läuft.


 

Hallo Daniel,#h

auf welche Stella beziehst du dich, 4000er gab, und gibt es einige.:m


----------



## ulfisch (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> So, nun durfte ich heute beim Zoll antreten und etwas Geld dalassen.
> Schade, dass der Shop die Rechnung nicht außen am Karton befestigte, sonst hätte ich sie schon vorgestern nach Hause geliefert bekommen.
> Morgen kommt ne Varivas drauf und Sonntag gehts zum Lieblingsteich |supergri


Viel Spass damit, was ist es denn geworden?

Meine ist immer noch "handover to airline" #q


----------



## Spider-Team (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist eine Luvias 2004 geworden und hat vorhin noch einen neuen Knob samt Kugellager bekommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Draufgewickelt ist wie fast üblich bei mir ne Varivas.

(Denk auch grad noch über ein Weihnachtsgeschenk/Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich nach)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

vom reinen Laufgefühle finde ich die Aspire auch fast besser als die Stellas,
nur hat die Stella einfach unter Last viel mehr Power, da kommt die Aspire definitiv eher an ihre Grenzen.
lauf ist eben nicht alles.


----------



## sMaXx (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

so mal kleines update zum service center !

hab eine 4000er twinpower und ne 4000er stella sw eingeschickt ! Hat ca 1,5 Monate gedauert aber wohl, weil sie direkt zu shimano geschifft wurden ! bei der twinpower wurden alle defekten teile (welche oder was ist nicht ersichtlich...) entfernt und erneuer, bei der stella das komplette bügelsystem ! 

bin sehr zufrieden laufen jetzt wieder ziemlich gut, nicht wie neu aber dennoch recht gut und das für gerade einmal 40 euro all in ! 

achja öl gabs auchnoch gratis dazu, ich denke da werd ich mich bei problemen wieder an die kassler crew wenden !


----------



## ulfisch (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Ist eine Luvias 2004 geworden und hat vorhin noch einen neuen Knob samt Kugellager bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hübsch, wie ist die Luvias denn einzuordnen,
ist das eine abgespeckte new Exist?
Ist das die Kurbel der Exist oder die normale RCS Kurbel, ich erkenne es nicht genau?


----------



## Spider-Team (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Hübsch, wie ist die Luvias denn einzuordnen,
> ist das eine abgespeckte new Exist?
> Ist das die Kurbel der Exist oder die normale RCS Kurbel, ich erkenne es nicht genau?



Abgespeckt? Ja.
Ist eine normale RCS Kurbel. Leider waren im Knob keine Kugellager, und so ist erstmal der Knob der Presso samt Lager drangekommen, bis ich es mal schaffe genügend Lager für alle meine Rollen zu bestellen.
Das Laufverhalten finde ich echt gut. Sie ist äußerst leichtgängig und dreht schon mit der Schwerkraft, die auf die Kurbel bei 11:30Uhr wirkt!
Leider konnte ich sie aus Zeitmangel am Wochenende doch nicht ausführen, und kann daher Lauf, Bremse etc. nur vom Trockentest beurteilen.
Ich werde nach dem ersten nennenswerten Drill mal berichten.

Soooo...nun denke ich über eine Emeraldas 2508PE-H nach...
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Infos.
Mit der Emeraldas habe ich keine persönlichen erfahrungen aber wenn würde ich persönlich zur Daiwa Emaraldas Colossal tendieren.
Sie hat das Gertiebe der Certate Hyper custom so viel ich weiß.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Moin,
Ich wollte nochmal auf den hier aufkommenden Vergleich Aspire vs. Stella* (S)FE *(@Jürgen#h) eingehen.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ist das hier nörgeln auf "High End" Niveau.
Wie schon von mir gesagt, finde ich die Aspire von der Performance her wesentlich besser als die Stella. 
Wobei man sagen muss, dass ein wirklicher Vergleich kaum möglich ist, da zwischen den Rollen eine Gewichtsdifferenz von ~70gr. (laut meiner Küchenwaage) besteht. Was im Rollenbau ja Welten sind. Diese 70gr mehr, merkt man der Aspire aber auch an. Im Leerlaufverhalten schnurrt die Aspire wie das sprichwörtliche Kätzchen, fast schon "ekelhaft" leicht. Einmal im Trockentest angekurbelt, hat man das Gefühl die will gar nicht mehr aufhören zu drehen. Da kommt die Stella um längen nicht ran. Auch in der Praxis hab ich mit der Aspire viel mehr Power als mit der Stella. Ich habe die Aspire Jahrelang zum Küstenspinnfischen genutzt und selbst 25/30gr. Snaps oder 20er Gnos, welche an der entsprechenden Rute doch schon einen gewissen Druck erzeugen, hab ich mit der Aspire eingekurbelt, als wenn da nix am anderen Ende der Schnur hängt. Man kann fast schon sagen die Aspire war bei den Ködern "taub" was das Köderfeeling anbelangt. Dies haben mir so auch meine Sportsfreunde bestätigt, die meine Rolle mal testweise gefischt haben.
Das ist mit der Stella ein wenig anders, da merke ich das taumeln der oben genannten Köder eindeutig auch in der Rolle. Das ist jetzt kein Nachteil denn ich denke, mit der Stella meine Köder wesentlich "intensiver" führen zu können... Zumindest bilde ich mir ein seit dem ich die Stella habe, haben sich meine Fänge leicht gebessert|rolleyes. Auch die 70gr weniger Gewicht wirken sich natürlich wesentlich angenehmer auf das Gesamtgewicht meiner Küstenkombi(Rute: Quantum Energy IM8 Seaspin MH) aus, was mir wesentlich länger ein konzentriertes Fischen ermöglicht. Für mich ist meine Küstenkombi so wie Sie jetzt ist(auch optisch:l) das perfekte Gespann, welches mir sicherlich noch Jahrelang ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert beim Fischen!!
Die Aspire nutze ich jetzt eigentlich nur noch zum Pilken (und Gufi) fischen vom Kutter/Kleinboot und da ist die Aspire für mich auch wesentlich besser aufgehoben. Bei Pilkern/Gufis bis 100gr. vermittelt mir die Rolle jetzt das Ködergefühl welches ich an der Küste vermisst habe. Selbst ~50er Dorsche kurbel ich in Kombination mit der 2,85er Balzer Baltic Sea ohne großes pumpen an die Oberfläche. Power satt!!(@Welsfaenger)
Ich habe mal kurzfristig zu Test- und Vergleichszwecken beim Kuttern die Stella an meine Pilke geschraubt und musste sowohl beim reinen Köder hochdrehen wie auch beim Fang wesentlich mehr Kraft aufwenden als mit der Aspire. Ich hab die Stella dann auch schnell  nach 2 Driften und einem gefangenen Küchendorsch wieder eingepackt und mit der Aspire weitergefischt.
Als abschliessendes Fazit bleibt zu sagen, das ich den Kauf der Stella keine Sekunde bereut habe!! Es aber definitiv nicht noch einmal machen würde!! Beide Rollen haben in meinem Sortiment ihre Daseinsberechtigung und werden mir (hoffentlich) noch viele viele Stunden Spass am und auf dem Wasser bereiten.
Über die Optik brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren!!! Da gewinnt die Stella FÜR MEINEN GESCHMACK haushoch vor der Aspire...


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Über die Optik brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren!!! Da gewinnt die Stella FÜR MEINEN GESCHMACK haushoch vor der Aspire...



So häßlich ist die Aspire ja nu auch wieder nicht !
Der Gewichtsunterschied zu der Stella FD stört mich auch nicht wirklich. 
Ich meine, daß die Aspire auch irgendwie "satter" (mir fiel gerade kein besserer Ausdruck ein :q) läuft und die Stella leichter und geschmeidiger. 
Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist die Aspire mMn ganz klarer Punktsieger


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ich wollte nochmal auf den hier aufkommenden Vergleich Aspire vs. Stella* (S)FE *(@Jürgen#h) eingehen.
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ist das hier nörgeln auf "High End" Niveau.
> Wie schon von mir gesagt, finde ich die Aspire von der Performance her wesentlich besser als die Stella.
> ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Halöle Breamhunter!
Ich hab ja nie behauptet das die Aspire hässlich ist ;-) ...hier im Board geisterte mal nen vergleich zwischen Pornohexe (Stella) und der " (hübschen)Mutti von nebenan"(Aspire) den fand ich extrem lustig und passend. Ist halt Geschmackssache und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. ..
Was den Rollenlauf angeht trifft es das  Wort "satt" für die Aspire schon ziemlich gut.
Alles andere hab ich oben schon geschrieben. ..


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen Jürgen, 
Hab mal Tante Google nach den Übersetzungen befragt. Stella 5, 2-1 und Aspire 4, 6-1. Daran könnte es natürlich auch langsam liegen, gepaart mit dem Gewichtsunterschied, das mir die Aspire "massiver" und "satter" erscheint. ..


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moinsen Jürgen,
> Hab mal Tante Google nach den Übersetzungen befragt. *Stella 5, 2-1 und* Aspire 4, 6-1. Daran könnte es natürlich auch langsam liegen, gepaart mit dem Gewichtsunterschied, das mir die Aspire "massiver" und "satter" erscheint. ..


 

Daniel, #h

die Stella 4000 SW (alt) hat gar eine Übersetzung von 6,2-1.


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hmm, das ist schon sehr interessant. Entweder haben die Rollen eine sehr große Streuung oder die Aspire ist in den versch. Ausführungen doch sehr anders von der "Kurbelpower"
Ich kenne aus pers. Erfahrungen:
Stella 4000SFE
Stella 4000FD
Stella 2500FD
Aspire 2500
Den "Power-Vergleich" 2500er Asp. zur 2500er Stella gewinnt mit gaaaaaanz großen Vorsprung die Stella, da kann sogar ne 2000er ABU Sorön deutlich mehr. Meine 2500er Aspire kommt sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen (was mich auch schon gewundert hat)
Meine 4000er SFE hat auch schon 60er Dorsche hochgekurbelt als wenn nix dran währ. Auch mit größeren Ködern hat sie aber nun mal gar keine Probleme. Bin immer wieder erstaunt was die leichte Rolle so drauf hat, und bei mir wird die absolut nicht geschont. Neulich mehrere Tage in McPom auch größtenteils große Köder gefischt, und auch da schlug sie sich richtig gut. Kenne keine andere Rolle, die so viel Power bei so wenig Gewicht bietet.
Ich glaube ich muß nochmal nach ner 4000er Aspire Ausschau halten


----------



## Tisie (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das stimmt, die Power der Stella 4000SFE ist schon beeindruckend, wie spielerisch leichtgängig die echte Last auf der Schnur wegkurbelt, dabei so leicht ist und absolut glatt läuft. Den direkten Praxis-Vergeich zur kürzlich "eroberten" (neuen!) 4000er Aspire kann ich erst nächstes Jahr ziehen, wenn ich die entsprechende Rute für die Rolle fertig habe  ... bei meiner 2500er Aspire ist mir aber nie fehlende Kraft aufgefallen, ich finde die auch unter Last angenehm zu kurbeln. Wie soll sich das "schlappmachen" äußern?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muß nochmal nach ner 4000er Aspire Ausschau halten



Dann mal los ! Hier gibts gerade eine :m

Bei dem derzeitigen Zinsniveau ist das anscheinend ne gute Wertanlage 

Meine 4000er FD hat übrigens eine Übersetzung von 4,8 : 1


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm, das ist schon sehr interessant. Entweder haben die Rollen eine sehr große Streuung oder *die Aspire ist in den versch. Ausführungen doch sehr anders von der "Kurbelpower"*
> Ich kenne aus pers. Erfahrungen:
> Stella 4000SFE
> Stella 4000FD
> ...


 
Moin Moin Welsfaenger#h
Jetzt verstehe ich Deine Zweifel wegen der Aspire. Du hast die 2500er.... Die hab ich mir damals vor lauter Euphorie über die 4000er direkt auch noch gekauft und war gelinde gesagt.... MASSLOS ENTÄUSCHT!!.... Das eine 2500er nicht die Power einer 4000er haben kann ist mir klar, aber in der Relation heruntergebrochen hab ich mir WESENTLICH mehr erhofft von der 2500er Aspire.
Das fing schon beim Trockentest an, da wo die 4000er noch geschnurrt hat, hat die 2500er schon geächst und gekrächst. auch ließ sich die 2500er viel schwerer ankurbeln. Leichtlauf geht anders... Auch in der Praxis konnte die 2500er bei mir nicht überzeugen!! Was ich auch mit Ihr angestellt habe, es hat sich nach kürzester Zeit Ernüchterung eingestellt. Die 2500er gelangt echt EXTREM Schnell an Ihre (Kraft)Grenzen. 
Ich habe Sie dann (trotz meiner Warnungen) im Bekanntenkreis weiter verkauft. Auch mein Bekannter hat nach ein paar Einsätzen die selben Erfahrungen gemacht wie ich... Sie ist dann in die Bucht gegangen:g.
Zu dem Vergleich 2500er Aspire vs. 2500er Stella kann ich nix sagen, da ich noch keine 2500er Stella in der Hand hatte.
Als Fazit bleibt zu sagen, 2500er Aspire NIE WIEDER... 4000er Aspire IMMER WIEDER!!


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok, dachte schon meine macht irgendwie Probleme.
Ich nutze sie hauptsächlich zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch / Forelle. Da reicht sie dann alle mal für aus. 
der Lauf ist nämlich absolut perfekt, gefühlt sogar eher besser als die Stella. 

Mir ist da schon beim ersten Hänger aufgefallen, als die Rolle unter etwas Last sofort "zu" machte, d.h. da war nix mehr mit einkurbeln. Und das war noch keine große Last.
Egal, zum leichten fischen erfreue ich mich trotzdem an ihr.

Da mein Bruder (nachdem er neulich mal mit meiner Stella gefischt hat) doch noch was richtig feines haben möchte, gebe ich ihm mal den Tip mit der 4000er Aspire.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tisie (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie meint Ihr das mit dem "zu machen"? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen ... klar braucht man mehr Kraftaufwand unter höherer Last, aber wirklich "dicht machen" hieße ja, die blockiert an irgendeiner Stelle?!

Meine 2500er funktioniert diesbez. jedenfalls einwandfrei, d.h. ich habe damit weder Problem beim heranziehen größerer Äste oder noch beim Drill von gehakten Mamorkarpfen (kommt an einigen Gewässern leider immer mal wieder vor).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schmiert ihr denn auch alle schön?|bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klar, über die Wartungsöffnung wird die Rolle alle paar Angeln wieder voll gemacht. Ist wie beim Auto, voller Tank ist auch besser als halbvoll.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wie meint Ihr das mit dem "zu machen"? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen ... klar braucht man mehr Kraftaufwand unter höherer Last, aber wirklich "dicht machen" hieße ja, die blockiert an irgendeiner Stelle?!
> 
> Meine 2500er funktioniert diesbez. jedenfalls einwandfrei, d.h. ich habe damit weder Problem beim heranziehen größerer Äste oder noch beim Drill von gehakten Mamorkarpfen (kommt an einigen Gewässern leider immer mal wieder vor).
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Mit "zu machen" ist nicht eine Blockade in der Rolle im Sinne von Festsitzen oder Haken gemeint.  In der Rolle an sich läuft alles, aber man kann alleine über die Rolle keine Schnur mehr einkurbeln ohne mit der Rute "pumpend" nachzuhelfen . Sicherlich könnte man mit sehr viel Gewalt auch weiter kurbeln, allerdings drohen dann massive Schäden an der Achse und dem Getriebe. Hab ich bei ner Saragosa schon geschafft. Brutal gegen den Widerstand angekurbelt und zack Achse verbogen und vom Hauptritzel 4 Zähne weggebrochen.  Ist dann feierlich in die Mülltonne geflogen. ..


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mit "zu machen" ist nicht eine Blockade in der Rolle im Sinne von Festsitzen oder Haken gemeint. In der Rolle an sich läuft alles, aber man kann alleine über die Rolle keine Schnur mehr einkurbeln ohne mit der Rute "pumpend" nachzuhelfen . Sicherlich könnte man mit sehr viel Gewalt auch weiter kurbeln, allerdings drohen dann massive Schäden an der Achse und dem Getriebe.* Hab ich bei ner Saragosa schon geschafft. Brutal gegen den Widerstand angekurbelt* und zack Achse verbogen und vom Hauptritzel 4 Zähne weggebrochen. Ist dann feierlich in die Mülltonne geflogen. ..


 


Daniel,#h

schon mal was vom Pumpen gehört? |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Daniel,#h
> 
> schon mal was vom Pumpen gehört? |supergri


 
Wir ja immer schöner , ne kaputte Rolle ( ver) pumpen- ne :m
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wir ja immer schöner , ne kaputte Rolle ( ver) pumpen- ne :m
> Gruß A.


 

Du hast aber alles verstanden?:m


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



denke schon:m
Gruß A.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Daniel,#h
> 
> schon mal was vom Pumpen gehört? |supergri


Yo Jürgen! #h
Eigentlich ist mir der Begriff  "pumpen" bekannt. .. Praktiziere ich im Normalfall auch, aber bei der Saragosa wollte ich es wissen... Wurde ja als " Stella SW Ersatz für'n schlanken Taler" :g angepriesen. Aber ne 70/55 er Doublette war ohne pumpen zuviel für das Röllchen!... Test nicht bestanden|evil:


----------



## zandertex (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die bremskraft einer rolle in kg ist ist immer gleichzusetzen mit dem gewicht was die rolle,egal aus welcher tiefe auch immer,hochkurbeln MUSS !!!
bloß nicht über die rute hochpumpen.......................


----------



## angelspezi82 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ihr redet vom Winchen. Im Angelprofi Fachjargon heißt das Winchpower. Das XShip hat die Shimi in Sachen Winchpower ein ganzes Stück nach vorne gebracht. Ansonsten ist eine Rolle mit Exzentergetriebe (die meisten Daiwas) den Rollen mit Wormshaft (Shimi) deutlich überlegen. Wer richtig winchen will, auch wenn die Angelrute krumm ist, der kauft am Besten eine Winchpowerlegende: Spro Blue Arc! Damit kann man winchen bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lol, immerhin entwickeln wir uns weiter und es werden keine Red Arcs mehr im Thread empfohlen. Nein, wir steigern uns nun schon auf Blue Arcs.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> die bremskraft einer rolle in kg ist ist immer gleichzusetzen mit dem gewicht was die rolle,egal aus welcher tiefe auch immer,hochkurbeln MUSS !!!
> bloß nicht über die rute hochpumpen.......................


 

Kommt denn übers einkurbeln weniger Druck auf den Blank? |kopfkrat


----------



## zandertex (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ist drehzahlabhängig


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Was spricht denn gegen das Pumpen, oder warum sollte man auf Teufel komm raus kurbeln?
Petri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Was spricht denn gegen das Pumpen, oder warum sollte man auf Teufel komm raus kurbeln?
> Petri


Nix spricht gegen das Pumpen! ! Praktiziert sicher auch jeder vernünftige Sportfischer! Die Diskussion sollte nur verdeutlichen das man mit einigen Rollen mehr Last kurbeln kann als mit anderen... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

naja, auch im Drill ist es schon vom Vorteil wenn man mit der Rolle ein wenig Druck ausüben kann. Pumpen bedeutet auch immer Druck vom Fisch zu nehmen, und das ist nicht immer von Vorteil.
Wenn man mal den Unterschied gemerkt hat, weiß man was ich meine


----------



## angelspezi82 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> naja, auch im Drill ist es schon vom Vorteil wenn man mit der Rolle ein wenig Druck ausüben kann. Pumpen bedeutet auch immer Druck vom Fisch zu nehmen, und das ist nicht immer von Vorteil.
> Wenn man mal den Unterschied gemerkt hat, weiß man was ich meine



wie soll das funktionieren? Die Rute is krumm bis zum Aschlag und du willst dann noch weiterkurbeln? Na dann viel Spaß. 
Wenn man richtig pumpt nimmt man keinen Druck weg. Man muss lediglich Schnur einkurbeln, wenn man mit der Rute runtergeht... 
Macht eigentlich jeder, der halbwegs angeln kann so ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren? Die Rute is krumm bis zum Aschlag und du willst dann noch weiterkurbeln?


Mit jeder gescheit kräftig ausgelegten Rolle geht das, und:
Die Rolle kann leichthin sehr viel stärker sein als die Rute.

Bedingungen sind:
- dass man keine Leichtbaudingelröllchen angehängt hat.
- kein selbstklemmendes Getriebe in der Rolle hat.
- und eine ordentliche druckfeste Schmierung eingebracht hat.

Ist auch treffend bekannt unter dem Begriff "The Winch" :m


----------



## angelspezi82 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit jeder gescheit kräftig ausgelegten Rolle geht das, und:
> Die Rolle kann leichthin sehr viel stärker sein als die Rute.
> 
> Bedingungen sind:
> ...



Hi Detlef,

stell dir doch mal folgendes Szenario vor: du stehst auf deinem Boot und drillst gerade den Fisch deinens Lebens. Die Rute ist krumm bis zum Anschlag - Es geht nix mehr. Da willst du jetzt noch kurbeln? Entweder knackt dir dann die Rute, das Klebeband löst sich und deine Rutenringe fallen ab oder du entlastest die Rute damit du volle Möhre winchen kannst. So hast du aber keinerlei Pufferwirkung der Rute mehr. 
So angelst du?


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2013)

DAIWA, SHIMANO ???


Die sollte das übrigens auch packen. 
Gerade in der Vitrine geparkt.


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du angelst mit dem entsprechenden Gerät (High End kein Gerödel)auf Wels.

Am anderen Ende zerrt solch 2 m Monster an deinem Gerät und deinen Armen.

Alles ist aufs äusserste belastet...die Rute so krumm,dass du sie nicht  mehr bewegen kannst und dir bald die Ringe um die Ohren fliegen und die  Rolle ist kurz vorm platzen.

...dann die Rettung

  Man fängt an zu kurbeln...

...alles klar


----------



## Greenhorn (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dann mal los ! Hier gibts gerade eine :m
> 
> Bei dem derzeitigen Zinsniveau ist das anscheinend ne gute Wertanlage
> 
> Meine 4000er FD hat übrigens eine Übersetzung von 4,8 : 1



Moin zusammen,

ich verfolge gerade die Aspire / Stella Diskussion. Sehr unterhaltsam, insbesondere der Kommentar mit dem Zinsniveau. Ich habe vor, meine Aspire 4000 FA zu fischen und zu pflegen, bis ich umfalle. Daher nehme ich sie auch nicht zum Pilken, auch wenn sie es wohl abkönnte.

Optisch stimmt allerdings der vergleich mit der Nachbarin  

A propos Geldanlage: Dann sollte man sich wohl bei Moritz noch die TP SW holen und in die Vitrine legen 

Übrigens Daniel, kann das sein, dass wir uns im Sommer in Schilksee auf dem Steg getroffen haben? Du warst da mit ein paar Jungs auf Deinem Boot. Ich war der, dessen Kumpel den Haken im Finger hatte. ;-)

VG
Jan


----------



## Tisie (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jan,



Greenhorn schrieb:


> A propos Geldanlage: Dann sollte man sich wohl bei Moritz noch die TP SW holen und in die Vitrine legen



hhmmm, weiß nicht, so überragend finde ich die TP SW nicht (im direkten Vergleich läuft die Aspire besser) ... ich ärgere mich dagegen, mir vor einigen Monaten nicht noch 'ne 4000er Stella SW-A bei Moritz mitgenommen zu haben - hab das echt ein bißchen verpennt und dann ging es sehr flott und nur noch die neue SW-B war zu bekommen |rolleyes #q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Greenhorn (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Matthias,

mag sein, dass Du mit dem Vergleich Recht hast, ich weiss es aber nicht wirklich, da ich die kleine TP SW nur kurz in der Hand hatte. Ich bin mit der Aspire sehr glücklich, allerdings frage ich mich, ob der gute Eindruck, den fast alle auch teilen, vielleicht u.a. auch mit der kleinen Übersetzung von 4,6 zu tun hat.

Bzgl. TP SW - ich hatte mich da etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt, konkret meinte ich das Angebot in Kaki für die 8000er und da ist 270 sicher ein sehr freundlicher Kurs. Aber das ist auch eine ganz andere Angelei.

VG Jan


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jan,

270€ für die 8000er sind ein Hammer-Preis, da hätte ich sicher auch zugeschlagen, wenn ich Bedarf für so eine Seilwinde hätte.

Das letzte Angebot der 4000er lag bei unserem Moritz glaub ich bei ~320€, da hatte ich schon ernsthaft überlegt.

Ja, die 4000er Aspire hat eine echte PG-Übersetzung, aber das finde ich gar nicht schlecht, da sich das mit der 4000er Stella SFE ganz gut ergänzt.

Bez. Laufverhalten muß man auch im Hinterkopf behalten, daß 4000er Rollen meist sowieso schon etwas besser laufen als ihre kleineren Schwestern und bei der 4000er Aspire kommt im Vergleich zu den kleineren Modellen auch noch ein Kugellager dazu (am vorderen/oberen Ende der WS-Achse).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bobbykron (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab auch noch eine der selten gewordenen aspire 4000 bekommen

:k:k:l:l


----------



## Besorger (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Fireblood 2500FA NEU  ikk freu mir  hmmmm Doch noch eine  4000er ?


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh, die Vanquish gibt es bei den Japanern auch kleiner als 3000er und auch mit 6.0 Übersetzung. Hier bei uns gibt es bloß 2 Modelle


----------



## ulfisch (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

plat ruft#6


----------



## bobbykron (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> Fireblood 2500FA NEU  ikk freu mir  hmmmm Doch noch eine  4000er ?



Was zahlt man für ne neue Fireblood wenn ich fragen darf?
Mfg matze


----------



## Spider-Team (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Was zahlt man für ne neue Fireblood wenn ich fragen darf?
> Mfg matze



Mich würde eher interessieren, wo man sie noch neu bekommt...


----------



## Besorger (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

im INTERNET     die 2500 war 350euro   die 4000er is drin ka ob auch bei ebay für 425euro   Neu Ovp  hab aber noch ne 3000er FE also fällt die 4000er wohl eher weg.  aber die kommen immer wieder mal ins netz  sind aber schnell weg


----------



## ulfisch (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gerade hat der GLS Mann, mir mein neues Spielzeug übberreicht,
Megabass LIN, erster Eindruck ist GEIL, schaue sie mir zu Hause genauer an und mach dann Bildchen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uh, Glückwunsch! Da bin ich auch mal gespannt auf die Bilder!


----------



## ulfisch (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sodala,
erster Eindruck Geil Geil.
MMn ist sie auf der Certate aufgebaut Das Gehäuse ist gleich bzw. sehr ähnlich, es besteht fast komplett aus Metall, daher auch das "hohe" Gewicht von knapp 260 Gr..
Die ganze Haptik ist SATT ich weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll.
Der Lauf ist ebenfalls satt allerdings ist da eine ganz gaanz kleine Unruhe drin, wirklich minimal und bei einer günstigeren Rolle wäre es sicher nicht aufgefallen aber ein bisschen spürt man es.
Kann bzw. denke ich, dass es an nicht perfekt verteiltem Fett liegt.
genaueres kann man eh erst nach dem 1. mal Fischen sagen.

Jetzt gibts erstmal Bildchen...einer muss ja, wie schwierig es ist mal ein paar Bilder bzw. Berichte aus dem WW aufzutreiben.
Japanisch oder zumindest Russisch müsste man halt können.








Das wusste ich schon, der Lieferumfang ist Spartanisch.





ein bisschen Englisch in der Anleitung hat noch nie geschadet#6





Explosionsskizze aber keine Teileliste ich denke auch hier nimmt man einfach die Certate





Die Rolle selber auch mit den Winkeln die man so nie sieht.
Das Spincap gefällt mir sehr gut und sitzt top.
Innen hat es eine Gummidichtung, die man wohl rausnehmen muss um das Cap auf die andere Seite zu bauen....





...da dort bereits eine Gummidichtung sitzt



















MADE IN JAPAN, nicht alle Megabassmodelle werden dort gefertigt.
Ich weiß im Prinzip können die Chinesen/Thailänder genausogut wenn man sie lässt...aber ich bin halt ein Markenschweinchen GRunz:m











Die Mutter auf der Achse ist hübsch lila eloxiert...warum denn nicht.
Auf der Achse und unter der Spule sind soweit ich weiß und laut ExSkizze Bushings(na wie heißt denn das auf Deutsch?) also keine KL....aber auf e-bay kann man die kaufen.














Die Spule gefällt mir persönlich recht gut, ist aber definitiv Geschmacksache, sie ist fast komplett aus Metall.


----------



## ulfisch (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Bremsknopf 










Die Kurbel ist ebenfalls aus Metall und macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.
Wenn plat bzw. Bassart schneller wären, würde ich sie auch noch mit einem neuen Knopf präsentieren:q








Ach ja um das Getackle auf die Spitze zu treiben
die Lin 258 ist für meine Hauptrute, die eigentlich ja schon eine Rolle hat....
...aber seht doch selbst, ist sie nicht einfach Sauchic:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr hübsch#6
würde ich von der Optik her als gelungene Mischung aus archaischer Eleganz+nüchterner Verspieltheit+richtig dosiertes "Muskelgehabe" einstufen...quasi der Dodge Challenger http://www.carinsurancecomparison.com/Images/dodge-challenger.jpg  unter den Rollen...macht sich selbst im Leerlauf super.Eyecatcher.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hypalite...äähm..Lin 

Danke für die vielen Fotos!

Wieviel hast du nun insgesamt dafür gelöhnt? Als ich mir die Lin vor 1,5 Jahren zum ersten mal angeschaut hatte, da war mein Gedanke schon derselbe wie deiner: Das ist ne abgewandelte Certate.

Und zur Spule, witzig das du sie geil findest. Bei dem löchrigen Teil würde ich die Krise bekommen! Auf der einen Seite zwar MagSeal einbauen, dann aber aus der Spule nen Schweizer Käse machen damit auch viel Wasser, Sand, Salz und Dreck an die Achse kommen...

Wünsch dir damit aber ganz viel Spass und das du damit keinen Ärger bekommst!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Echt schickes Röllchen!!! Aber die Spule ist absolut nicht MEIN Geschmack! !
Wünsche Dir aber viel viel Spaß mit dem Teil!!


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht gut aus, viel Spass damit!


----------



## Tisie (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Interessante Rolle, wobei die Optik natürlich Geschmackssache ist ... wenn der Bügel und die anderen farbigen Teile auch noch (matt) schwarz und die Spule nicht so zerlöchert wäre, würde mir die richtig gut gefallen - so als "Tarnkappenbomber" unter den Rollen 

An welcher Rute hängt die Rolle dran?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## mephisto (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mh...da waren die kleenen ch.... aber fix
http://www.maxelfishing.com/#/section/3


----------



## ulfisch (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Ruhrfischer....ja das passt gut#6

@Allrounder, ich weiß was du mit der Spule meinst, ich finde das aber bei meiner new Exist noch ausgeprägter.
Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal ein Vergleichsbild



@Tisie..lustig ich habe einen Freund den wir genau so nennen.
Ich finde das Gold am Bügel gut es bricht etwas das Schwarz auf.
Die Rolle hängt an einer aufgebauten Rute(habe ich mir machen lassen) mit dem Blank http://www.cloudninetackle.jp/product/3162


----------



## Tino (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



mephisto schrieb:


> mh...da waren die kleenen ch.... aber fix
> http://www.maxelfishing.com/#/section/3




Bei mir öffnet sich nur ne Startseite.
Gehe ich auf Rollen oder Ruten,wird immer die gleiche Seite angezeigt.


----------



## buddah (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir gehts...


----------



## mephisto (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bei mir auch....aber geh mal wenn du die startseite hast auf customs parts!da findest du ne spule für ne stella!


----------



## Tino (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir kommt nur: Greifer

                          T-Shirt

                          Weltkarte

...wenn ich runterscroll... meeeeeeeehhhhhhhr nicht,Mist


----------



## ulfisch (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

komisch bei mir gehts auch.
Schöne Sachen aber ein bisschen ärgerlich, dass 25% aller Tuningteile für die Stellas und Saltigas sind;+


----------



## mephisto (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

vielleicht jetzt:http://www.maxelfishing.com/products?cat=Custom-Parts&subCat1=Custom-Spool&sku=MCSG&layout=single


----------



## mad jax (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr wichtig bei H-E-Spinrollen ist das Getriebe. Hier die alte TP 3000XT :
http://*ih.us/a/img811/7286/27ki.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img534/1633/4fdz.jpg
 34mm und eine übersetzung  von 1:5,2  bei der 3000er damals, bedeutet Kraft und Ausdauer. 
Wie sieht das heute aus?


----------



## pike-81 (13. Dezember 2013)

Endlich geht es mal wieder zur Sache. Mehr davon!


----------



## Herr P (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer besitzt eigentlich eine Daiwa Exist ( 1000+?) und was sagt er bzw Sie dazu ?


----------



## Herr P (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Dann rechne mal genau nach, genauso wie der Zoll die Abgaben berechnet!
> 
> Rechnungspreis 560 + Versand ca. 40 = 600 + 3,7% Zoll = 622 + 19 % EUST = 740
> 
> Wegen der Differenz von 10 wollen wir doch nicht diskutieren?


 

Also ich rechne 560 + zoll  und Steuern . Steuern sind glaube ich nur auf den Kaufwert  und nicht nocht auf den Zoll.


----------



## ajotas (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Also ich rechne 560 + zoll  und Steuern . Steuern sind glaube ich nur auf den Kaufwert  und nicht nocht auf den Zoll.



Falsch geglaubt (-;


----------



## pike-81 (19. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab da mal'ne Frage an die Experten. 
Was ist eigentlich von dem Shimano Material CI4 zu halten?
Dadurch sind die Rollen ja echt leicht, aber ist das auch belastbar und verwindungsfrei?
Shimano hat es ja in etlichen Modellen, auch hochwertigen, verbaut. 
Petri


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano = CI4 und Daiwa = Zaion. Beides Plastik. Wenn auch "Hochleistungsplastik"...

Daiwa wirbt bei der Certate damit, das es leichter und stärker ist als Magnesium. Da alle Highend Rollen damit versehen sind und es auch bei den Saltigas verbaut ist, denke ich mal das man dem Zeug vertrauen kann. Evtl. aber auch einfach Gelinde gesagt muss...

Hier mal ein Video von Daiwa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwIIbWmOoVo

Zumindest hält der neue Saltiga Rotor mehr aus. Allerdings ist der auch dicker...wie das Gewicht aussieht weiss ich aber nicht.

Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, das dieses Hochleistungsplastik auf jedenfall nicht die Lebensdauer hat wie andere Materialien. Aber das ist heute ja auch nicht mehr gewollt...


----------



## sevone (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Letzte Nacht hat Shimano USA auf deren Facebookseite folgendes Bild gepostet:







Weiss jemand mehr darüber? Eine neue Süßwasserstella ist ja eigentlich überfällig!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs geahnt, das da nach dem Release der SW Stella die süsswasser Stella nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.

Ich bin gespannt (so wie bei der SW Stella) und dann hoffentlich nicht enttäsuscht (so wie bei de SW Stella). -_-


----------



## pike-81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Purzeln dann die Preise?
-Das Teufelchen wird immer lauter.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Laden vor Ort hat die Preise für die alten Stellas grade um über 100 Euro pro Stück angehoben. Glaube nicht, das was purzeln wird. Wenn das dieselbe Geschichte wird wie mit den SW Stellas, dann darf auf steigende Preise gewettet werden.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Na jetzt wird es aber interessant Allrounder27.
Also schnell zuschlagen oder abwarten?
Preise nach oben korrigieren geht im Ladengeschäft gar nicht, finde ich. Schließlich wurde die Ware ja auch mal zu einem bestimmten Einkaufspreis gekauft und der Verkaufspreis kalkuliert. 
Gerade bei teuren Spinnrollen variieren die Preise  sehr stark. 
Am besten sind immer die günstigsten Angebote in den Suchanfragen. Kaum drauf geklickt, schon erscheint die Seite mit dem Shop und dem Hinweis "Artikel nicht verfügbar".
Hauptsache man landet erstmal auf deren Seite. Zu meinen Ausbildungszeiten nannte man das unlauteren Wettbewerb. 
Würde mich mal interessieren, in welchen DEUTSCHEN Shops man momentan günstig an die Stella kommt. 
Am liebsten würde ich ja eine Rabattaktion abpassen und in HH vor Ort kaufen. Begrabbeln und Ansprechpartner vor Ort sind ja auch was wert.


----------



## mad jax (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Shimano = CI4 und Daiwa = Zaion. Beides Plastik. Wenn auch "Hochleistungsplastik"...
> 
> Daiwa wirbt bei der Certate damit, das es leichter und stärker ist als Magnesium. Da alle Highend Rollen damit versehen sind und es auch bei den Saltigas verbaut ist, denke ich mal das man dem Zeug vertrauen kann. Evtl. aber auch einfach Gelinde gesagt muss...
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht! Haben wir den neuen Rotor aus *alu* gesehen ?? Dann verglichen??  #6
Nachdenken.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sevone schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hat Shimano USA auf deren Facebookseite folgendes Bild gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sehr interessant, eine Stella ist für die nächste Saison schon geplant. Warte wohl noch lieber mit der Bestellung. Die aktuelle sieht der Rarenium sowieso zu ähnlich |supergri


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, in welchen DEUTSCHEN Shops man momentan günstig an die Stella kommt.



Hier die 4000er für 399 Doppelmark 
Versenden leider nicht !


----------



## pike-81 (26. Dezember 2013)

Kaltenkirchen ist ja vor den Toren der Stadt. Die haben vor kurzem auch die Twinpower günstig rausgehauen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Kaltenkirchen ist ja vor den Toren der Stadt. Die haben vor kurzem auch die Twinpower günstig rausgehauen.


Nicht Enttäuscht sein, aber das der Flyer von BB... Kaki fährt ne andere Werbung...


----------



## Herr P (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Frage für nen Kumpel :

Gibt es die Infinity Q Zaion irgendwo zum Raushaupreis ?


----------



## Striker1982 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt, das da nach dem Release der SW Stella die süsswasser Stella nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt (so wie bei der SW Stella) und dann hoffentlich nicht enttäsuscht (so wie bei de SW Stella). -_-




Scheise und ich wollt doch das jahr mal keine Kaufen wider nix geworden *arg*


----------



## Kark (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Oh sehr interessant, eine Stella ist für die nächste Saison schon geplant. Warte wohl noch lieber mit der Bestellung. Die aktuelle sieht der Rarenium sowieso zu ähnlich |supergri



Hier ist mal ein kleines Update zu dem Thema Stella 2014:

http://tv.shimano.co.jp/movie/cm/2013_06/

Erster optischer Eindruck scheint sehr gelungen zu sein.


----------



## pike-81 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde nie Tackle kaufen, welches gerade auf den Markt kommt. 
Das überlasse ich anderen, und warte die ersten praktischen Erfahrungen ab.
Optischer Eindruck und Testberichte von Teamanglern sind für mich uninteressant.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich absolut nichtssagend der Clip.#c


----------



## Kark (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War auch eher gedacht als Info das es demnächst eine neue Stella geben wird und weiteres Bildmaterial gibt. 
Wie jeder seine Kaufentscheidung festlegt ist individuell. Wobei man wahrscheinlich mit einer Stella selten was falsch machen wird. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hasse es, wenn Firmen ihre Produkte neu auf den Markt bringen und dann erst einmal Fotos oder Clips veröffentlichen wo man nichts sieht.

Porsche schaft es auch, Fotos zu veröffentlichen, wo die Autos komplett im Dunkeln sind und man mit viel Phantasie die Umrisse erkennen kann.


----------



## ulfisch (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von ganzen Filmen die zu dunkel aufgenommen wurden mal abgesehen.
Ich finde viele Rollenfilmchen sind derart nichts sagend.


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

als ich neulich eine g.loomis begrabbeln durfte, hab ich mir auch die Stella und Vanquish angeschaut. Beide sind sehr feine Rollen! Über die Feiertage gab es bei Herrieden die C3000er für sagenhafte 299,- Euro zu kaufen. Musste natürlich zuschlagen :k

Mittlerweile aber wieder 389,- Euro.


----------



## ulfisch (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Soso welche denn nun,
die Stella oder Vanquisch|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vanquish... die Stella kommt auch noch, warte aber noch bis das neue Modell erschienen ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer bei der Stella ca. 250 Euro pro Rolle sparen möchte, der muss hier zuschlagen!


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Preise sind aber nicht gerade günstig. Die Stella 4000 SFE
z.B. bekommste schon für knapp unter 500,00€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Korrigiere mich nach unten, bei der Domäne für 448,89 € exklusive Versand.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nen paar Händler haben auf den Release der neuen reagiert. Nun ist die Frage, die alte noch kaufen oder nicht. Ich weiss es nicht -_-


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde auf die neue warten,vergleichen und dann entscheiden :m.


----------



## ulfisch (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die "alte" Rolle hat jetzt ein viel besseres Preis/Leistungsverhälntis  ich würde eher eine der alten jetzt kaufen.
Man sieht doch am Preisverfall wie viel man bei neuen High-End-Rollen am Anfang "zu viel" bezahlt.
Dann lieber gleich aus Japan, da kostet eine High-End-Rolle dann konstant 600-700 Euro(umgerechnet)
und nicht von 1000 irgendwann auf 489#c da komme ich mir verarschst vor.


----------



## melis (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue wird bei uns wohl kaum in 2014 zu bekommen sein.
Im 2014 Katalog ist die aktuelle drin.
Bislang war die neue Stella immer nach der Spätsommer/Herbst Show in Japan, erst dort erhältlich und kam erst Monate später zu uns.
Also 10 Monate bis Japanimport und wohl Februar 2015 bis Deutschland.

Bedenken sollte man einen kleinen Rückschritt bei der SW. Da war das Pinion Gear bei der A noch aus Edelstahl und man ist (wohl aus Kostengründen) zu Messing bei der B zurück gekehrt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nen paar Händler haben auf den Release der neuen reagiert. Nun ist die Frage, die alte noch kaufen oder nicht. Ich weiss es nicht -_-


 
Moin zusammen, 

die Domäne haut die 4000er schon seit über nem Jahr für knapp 450 EUR raus....

In meinen Augen sind die Preise recht stabil. Von einer Reaktion auf einen Release hab ich noch nix bemerkt...

Was ich mich nur immer Frage ist, wer für das Ding dann noch über 500 bezahlt...und warum?

B.t.w. ich suche noch ne 2500er...#h


----------



## TioZ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Liebe Stella :k, ich nehme dich zu meiner angetrauten Rolle,
ich will dich pflegen aber auch kurbeln und knechten allen Tagen deines Lebens,
in guten und in schlechten Zeiten, an Schneidertagen als auch zu Sternstunden.
Bis das der Getriebeschaden uns scheidet.



So trocken is das schon ne feine Rolle aber die Aspire brauch sich auch nicht dahinter verstecken. Ich hoffe sie hält, was ich mir von ihr verspreche

MfG

TioZ


----------



## bobbykron (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei ner 4000er aspire mag das stimmen , mit nicht verstecken, aber  in der 2500er Größe ist die stella ne andere klasse.
Meine 2500er liegt auch schon beim Händler und wartet auf Abholung:k


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und ich brauch mal Hilfe -_-

Ich hab bei meiner 4000er SFE zum zweiten mal den Knob auseinander gebaut, weil ein Sandkorn reingeraten ist. Das erste mal war kein Problem.

Nun ist es aber so, das der Knob zwar ohne Spiel sitzt, aber sich nicht mehr so leicht dreht wie vorher. Wenn ich die mittlere Schraube im Knob leicht löse, dann läuft das wieder besser.

Aber eine nicht angezogene Schraube? Meinungen dazu? Oder erst einmal 2-3x fischen und schauen was passiert. De Knob dreht, aber vorher war es so, das ein anschnippsen den Griff zum rotieren brachte und es nichtmehr aufhörte. So soll es auch sein.

Im Knob sind 2 Unterlegscheiben für die Kugellager. Nehme ich eine raus, dann sitzt der Knob nicht fest genug und dreht zwar wie verrückt, hat aber ein wenig Spiel. Das geht garnicht.

Mit beiden U.S., wie auch vorher, sitzt der Knob eng dran, aber im Prinzip müsste ich die Schraube etwa eine 10tel Umdrehung lösen um den Knob richtig rotieren zu lassen.

Also, was tun?


----------



## Dsrwinmag (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da würde ich einen winzigen Tropfen blaues Loctite als Sicherung an die letzte Windung unter den Schraubenkopf setzen und dann nur so weit eindrehen, dass alles noch einwandfrei rotiert.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hast du die U Scheiben auch wieder an richtiger Stelle montiert?


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

Ist alles dort, wo es hingehört.

Und danke @ Dsrwinmag, das wäre meine nächste Frage ob ich genau das machen könnte/sollte. An der Schraube ist nämlich im Mittelteil etwas blaue Farbe zu sehen 

Dann werd ich morgen mal davon was besorgen.

#6#6#h


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hmm seltsam, sollte ja eigentlich wieder passen ...

nimm aber bloß kein rotes Loctite


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

ich mag es garnicht schreiben...die Unterlegscheiben waren auf der falschen seite vom KL. Hab eben in der Explosionszeichnung nachgeschaut. Nun läuft das wieder wie frisch aus dem Laden. Wunderte mich auch, das es nicht 100%ig passte...ich meine, ist ja nicht von Ikea das Teil.

Also auch nochmal Danke an den Angelspezi.

Und btw, wenn ich das rote Locktite nehme (brauch ich ja nun nichtmehr) dann hat man ja noch die Möglichkeit die Stella bei 250 Grad Umluft einige Zeit zu Backen und es dann zu lösen...


----------



## angelspezi82 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

cool, wenns nun wieder passt! ein schwergängiger oder wackeliger Knauf ist nämlich wirklich fürchterlich ... 

Bei 250 Grad müsste man die Rolle nicht backen, die Schraube mit dem Lotkolben erhitzen würde reichen, aber dieses rote Teufelszeug mache nie mehr an eine Rolle!


----------



## ulfisch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem oft nach dem Knobtausch in der Regel konnten ich es durch spielen mit den UL-Scheiben beheben.
Schön, dass es wieder läuft.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hehe, das mit dem Backen war auch eher ironisch gemeint 

Wenn ich den Knob anschnippse macht es wieder "frrrrrrrrr" :l:l


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, weiss einer von Euch vielleicht ob ich den Knob der aktuellen Biomaster 2500 an eine 4000er dran bekomme?

Wäre es ggf. auch möglich den 4000er Stella Knob da dran zu montieren?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## angelspezi82 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

du musst du auf den Achstyp achten. Es gibt bei Shimi Typ a und Typ b.


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ahhh OK! Also keine Experimente Stella und Biomaster! 

Aber der Knob 2500er bio auf 4000er Bio sollte doch passen oder?


----------



## angelspezi82 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was heisst Experimente. Man kann den Knauf einer Stella an ne Shimi Elf machen 

wie gesagt, alles Typ a und b. Es gibt im Internet (glaube sogar bei plat) irgendwo eine Kompatibilitätsliste bzw Auflistung der Rollen.


----------



## bobbykron (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Guckst du:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265392


----------



## bobbykron (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab grade nochmal auf die explosionszeichnungen der 2500er biomaster und 4000er stella geguckt. Die teilenummern der knobs sind die gleichen


----------



## ulfisch (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was heisst Experimente. Man kann den Knauf einer Stella an ne Shimi Elf machen
> 
> wie gesagt, alles Typ a und b. Es gibt im Internet (glaube sogar bei plat) irgendwo eine Kompatibilitätsliste bzw Auflistung der Rollen.


Hier: http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Shimano_knob_size_chart.htm


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Super, dann bestell ich den Knob beim BAC. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## ulfisch (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für die Shimano Modelle und besonders die Stella, gibt es wunderschöne Knobs
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_Knobs.htm nur als Beispiel aber es gibt wirklich eine sehr große Auswahl-


----------



## angelspezi82 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke ulfisch, solche Listen meinte ich!

wobei man bei den JDM und USDM Artikeln etwas aufpassen muss. zum Beispiel hat eine 07 Stella ein Type a Knauf/Schaft aber die europäische Version also Stella FD ein Type b. ich musste damals zum Korkknaufwechsel ein passendes Handle mitbestellen ...


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mal in Japan (Händler) nachgefragt wann man die neue Stella im Shop bestellen könnte |supergri
Antwort: Man weiß leider nicht wann das neue Modell erscheint

Die Exist sieht aber auch sehr schick aus... muss mal schauen wie viele Rollen ich überhaupt brauche :m


----------



## Wallersen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,
mal eine Frage an die Profis die schon etwas mehr Erfahrung im Rollen veredeln haben.
Sind bei den Daiwa Real Four Rollen alle Kurbeln bei Enstprechender Länger untereinander kompatibel oder gibts da Einschränkungen ?
Hintergrund ist dass ich mir ne alte Certate 3500 geschossen habe , mich aber mit der Klappkurbel nicht so ganz anfreunden kann, daher bin ich am Überlegen diese gegen eine Starre auszutauschen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe müsste da eine 65mm Handle in Frage kommen ?

Und gleich nocht die nächste Frage, weiß jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für diese Kurbeln oder hat gar jemand eine Zuhause in einer dunklen Ecke rumliegen und würde diese veräußern ?


----------



## ulfisch (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Müsste gehen ich kann alle Kurbeln zwischen 1000er und 3000er Modellen Tauschen bei Real four Rollen.
Eine direkt übrig habe ich wahrscheinlich nicht ich schaue aber mal, vielleicht hast du mir gerade ein Argument für eine Livre-Kurbel geliefert.|supergri

Sollte gehen laut der Liste hier
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_handles_Daiwa_spinning.htm


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Super, dann bestell ich den Knob beim BAC.
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe


 
Super schnelle und wirklich freundliche sowie kompetente Rückmeldung vom BAC bekommen. TOP!

Aber (hier ein Auszug):

"Leider ist der Umbau nicht ganz so einfach, denn für beide Bausätze (Stella/Vanquish) ist jeweils die Abdeckplatte nicht mehr lieferbar.
Drei dafür benötigte, im Bausatz enthaltene Schrauben sind jeweils ebenfalls erst zum ca. Mai/Juni lieferbar.
Der komplette Bausatz „Stella“ würde kosten 29,95€, der Bausatz „Vanquish“ würde kosten 19,95€, jeweils plus Versandkosten.
Shimano empfiehlt das Einsenden der Rolle zum Europa-Service nach Holland, um eventuell etwas vor Ort anpassen zu können."


Ich habe jetzt mal angefragt ob den der Knob der Biomaster 2500 passt (ich glaube schon) der sollte ja auch passen. 

Hat jemand sonst ne Idee?


----------



## bobbykron (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die blende ist bei allen drei rollen gleich. Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn sie dir einen biomasterknob komplett anbieten können.


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ist das hier noch ein Vorgängermodell der aktuellen Exist?
http://digitaka.com/item.php?icid=4&id=911


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



melis schrieb:


> Bedenken sollte man einen kleinen Rückschritt bei der SW. Da war das Pinion Gear bei der A noch aus Edelstahl und man ist (wohl aus Kostengründen) zu Messing bei der B zurück gekehrt.



Das, was hier quasi in einem Nebensatz gefallen ist, finde ich sehr interessant. Ist das Pinion Gear nicht das Ritzel/ Zahnrad und damit ein äußerst wichtiges Teil für die Haltbarkeit der Rolle? Das würde also bedeuten, Shimano hat bei der fast im vierstelligen €-Bereich teuren Stella SW-B von Edelstahl zu Messing zurückgebaut. Nun muß ja Messing nicht schlecht sein und man weiß ja auch nicht welches Edelstahl welcher Legierung bei der SW-A verbaut wurde, aber bei einer 950-€-Rolle erwartet man ja schon beste Qualität und keinen Rückschritt!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ist das hier noch ein Vorgängermodell der aktuellen Exist?
> http://digitaka.com/item.php?icid=4&id=911



Ich würde sagen, das es ein Bild von der Calida ist!

http://www.fishernator.com/image/cache/data/Daiwa/Rollen/CALDIA_01-500x500.JPG

Die Rolle in deinem Link hat den Airrotor. Muss also ein neues Modell sein. Exist ist es nicht. Farbe und Design passen zur Calida, der schwarze Rand auf der Spule auch.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wollte jetzt nicht ein neues Thema eröffnen, aber was ist der Unterschied bei diesen beiden Modellen der Certate?

2506H und 2510PEH

und für steht die Abkürzung "PE"? H steht ja für die hohe Übersetzung.


----------



## buddah (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

PE= geflochtene Schnur


----------



## pike-81 (18. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten, und zugeschlagen. 
Stella 3000 FE für 460&euro; bei Moritz. 
Online gab es schon geringfügig bessere Angebote. 
Oft sind dann aber doch keine lieferbar. Außerdem spielt so kein Paketdienst Basketball mit dem guten Stück, und ich habe bei Problemen einen Ansprechpartner. 
Hab noch zwischen 2500 und 3000er geschwankt. 
Der Größen- und Gewichtsunterschied ist aber minimal. 
Bei der 3000er ist der Schnureinzug größer, die Übersetzung höher, sie faßt mehr Schnur und alles fällt ein klein wenig robuster aus, wie ich mir erhoffe. 
Der Kauf hat schon etwas Überwindung gekostet, und erfolgte wie in Trance. 
Hab dann gleich hier und da profilaktisch geölt. 
-In die Wartungsöffnung kommt nur Öl, kein Fett?
-Benutzt jemand dieses Kondom für den Rollenfuß und die Plastikkappe für die Kurbel?
-Im Karton waren noch die Rollentasche und Scheiben zum Einstellen des Wickelbildes. Bei meinen anderen Shimanos hatte ich noch immer Öl und teilweise Schraubenschlüssel und E-Spule dabei...
Leider dauert es noch etwas bis zum ersten scharfen Einsatz. Aber dafür wird sie jeden Tag trocken gekurbelt. 
Bin total happy. 
Da sie nur gelegentlich ausgeführt werden soll, hoffe ich doch sehr, daß sie eine Weile hält. 
Die Stella 3000 FE wird an eine 50g-Rute für Barsch und Forelle, seltener Zander geschraubt. 
Petri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten, und zugeschlagen.
> Stella 3000 FE für 460&euro; bei Moritz.
> Online gab es schon geringfügig bessere Angebote.
> ...


Also, wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, ist doch der Body von der 2500 er und 3000er identisch! ??! Der einzige Unterschied besteht meines Wissens nur in der Übersetzung und der Schnurfassung. Ein Stabilitätsunterschied besteht da eigentlich nicht. 
Wenn Du mit der hohen Übersetzung klar kommst, hast Du alles richtig gemacht! !! Ich hätte mich für die 2500er entschieden. ..


----------



## pike-81 (18. Januar 2014)

Mhm, ok. 
Im Katalog haben die auch das gleiche Gewicht. 
Niedrige Übersetzung macht doch eigentlich nur bei hoher Last Sinn. 
Sonst ist es doch wesentlich bequemer. 
Meinst Du da ist nichts größer/stabiler?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö, ich denke da wird es keinen Unterschied in der Stabilität geben!!
Gerade wegen der Kurbelpower hätte ich mich für die 2500er entschieden! ! Die paar Zentimeter Schnureinzug machen den Braten nicht fett! ! Dafür hab ich lieber unter Last ejn wenig mehr Power in der Kurbel! Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung! !!


----------



## pike-81 (18. Januar 2014)

Ist wohl echt'ne Geschmacksfrage. Für die angedachten Köder und Zielfische brauche ich keine Power. Wenn es danach geht, greife ich auf meine schweren BCs oder Slammer und Van Staal zurück. 
Was ist mit den anderen Fragen?


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hier gibt es schon ein paar Infos mehr... kann jemand japanisch? Und wo ist der Bestell-Knopf? |supergri
http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/product/reel/3504

Oh, preislich orientiert man sich wohl an der Exist.


----------



## Neptunmaster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meiner Meinung nach ganz klar die Accurate sr12. nehme die zum Hechtfischen mit Big Baits.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oha, Shimano bringt die erste fürs Radar unsichtbare Stealth Stella auf den Markt...


----------



## pike-81 (24. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Shimano Coreprotect?
Petri


----------



## buddah (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

:vik: 2 neue Certate sind grad angekommen:vik:


----------



## sevone (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hier gibt es schon ein paar Infos mehr... kann jemand japanisch? Und wo ist der Bestell-Knopf? |supergri
> http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/product/reel/3504
> 
> Oh, preislich orientiert man sich wohl an der Exist.



Interesant. Die Rolle scheint keine "Easy Maintenance" Öffnung mehr zu haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> Die Rolle scheint keine "Easy Maintenance" Öffnung mehr zu haben.


Stimmt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, also einmal jährlich zu Shimano zum "abschmieren"!
Einer der Gründe Shimano zu kaufen, nämlich die Ölluke, fällt damit auch weg und der bekanntlich, miserable Service kommt zum tragen!
Erst lassen sie das Öl weg, jetzt noch die "Luke".
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob dies nicht noch Beispiel für die gesamte Rollenproduktion sein wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Tisie (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jürgen,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, also einmal jährlich zu Shimano zum "abschmieren"!
> Einer der Gründe Shimano zu kaufen, nämlich die Ölluke, fällt damit auch weg ...



naja, die Ölluke war/ist in meinen Augen eh nicht so zielführend für einen dauerhaft guten Lauf der Rolle, da auf die Zahnräder ganz einfach Fett gehört. Somit kann die Wartungsöffnung eine ordentliche Reinigung + Schmierung gar nicht ersetzen, aber gut ... das interpretiert und handhabt wohl jeder anders.

Für mich gehört eine vernünftige (und bestenfalls selbst durchgeführte) Schmierung zum HighEnd-Anspruch einfach dazu und das geht eben über’s simple Ölnachträufeln hinaus. Deshalb ist mir auch die MagSeal-Geschichte etwas unsympathisch (Wartung kann man nicht mehr selbst machen).

Zum Shimano-Service ... welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du denn persönlich damit gemacht?

Ich habe bisher nur Ersatzteile über mein Service-Center bestellt und das klappte immer sehr zuverlässig (auch für ältere Modelle waren die Teile noch zu bekommen – die Fertigung + Lieferung aus Japan hat dann zwar etwas gedauert, aber das war für mich kein Problem) #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> naja, die Ölluke war/ist in meinen Augen eh nicht so zielführend für einen dauerhaft guten Lauf der Rolle, da auf die Zahnräder ganz einfach Fett gehört.


Richtig, zum einen, aber auch nicht ganz:
Viele haben anscheinend auf große Wartung verzichtet, den Lauf mit ein bischen Öl wieder hochgepimpt und damit leben können. Logisch suboptimal, aber ...
Sogar an der salzbesessenen Küste hat das Festfresser mal eben schnell wieder zum Leben und Weiterangeln erwecken können.

Bei anderen Rollen wie Daiwa, Ryobi, Okuma usw. gibt es das oft auch, aber versteckter. 
Unter der extra abschraubbaren Abdeckung kommt man bei vielen besseren Rollen auch an die Getriebe direkt oder durch ein Loch ran, sprich mit Pipette, Spritze etc. geht es ohne Aufschrauben der ganzen Rolle. Die Wasserablaufritzen und Flutluken kann man auch als Schmiereinfüllschächte verwenden. :m

Evlt. hat sich Shimano das sogar als günstiger abgeguckt? |kopfkrat
Was man erst beim Demontieren einer Neuen richtig herausfinden könnte.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
@Tisie:
Coreprotect = MagSeal ?
Scheinbar ist Shimano jetzt auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen. 
Petri


----------



## sevone (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, also einmal jährlich zu Shimano zum "abschmieren"!
> Einer der Gründe Shimano zu kaufen, nämlich die Ölluke, fällt damit auch weg und der bekanntlich, miserable Service kommt zum tragen!
> Erst lassen sie das Öl weg, jetzt noch die "Luke".
> Bleibt abzuwarten, ob dies nicht noch Beispiel für die gesamte Rollenproduktion sein wird?
> ...


Mir geht es ähnlich, auch ich finde diese Öffnung sehr praktisch. Ich habe keine Stella, aber mehrere andere Shimanos im Einsatz und war mit dieser Öffnung immer sehr zufrieden. Meine 2500er Twin Power FA läuft seit mehr als 8 Jahren perfekt ohne einmal offen gewesen zu sein. Die neue Stella habe ich ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen zu erstehen, eine fehlende EM-Öffnung ist aber garnicht nach meinem Geschmack. Ich bin am Grübeln....


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade eine Stella 4000 FD vom Service geholt, der übrigens beim bekannten grossen Shimano Service Center bei Bremen völlig problemlos läuft. Kann man nur empfehlen. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Rolle hat von denen eine Menge Schmierfett bekommen, nur nen büschen ölen durch die Luke reicht denen auf Dauer eben nicht. Der Leichtlauf von davor ist jetzt natürlich etwas schwerer, aber das ist minimal. 
Ich würde der Öleinfüllöffnung nicht nachtrauern, lieber einmal im Jahr vernünftig gewartet im Sinne der Haltbarkeit. Meine Rolle ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt, wurde sehr viel gefischt und ich traue ihr noch 5 Jahre zu.


----------



## pike-81 (24. Januar 2014)

Am wartungsfreundlichsten ist doch immer noch ein abnehmbarer Seitendeckel, mit dem der mit Abstand größte Teil der Stationärrollen ja auch seit jeher ausgestattet ist.
Besser Wartungsschraube, als nichts.
Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, daß es auf Dauer mit ein paar Öltropfen getan ist. 
Ein Getriebe braucht Fett und muß auch mal gereinigt werden. 
Mit dem neuen Dichtöl bei der Stella hat sich das "Selbst ist der Mann" aber wohl eh erledigt. 
Petri


----------



## ulfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer war hier noch mal der Rollenbastler, der auch Wartungen macht bzw. nach Absprache;+


----------



## ulfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Am wartungsfreundlichsten ist doch immer noch ein abnehmbarer Seitendeckel, mit dem der mit Abstand größte Teil der Stationärrollen ja auch seit jeher ausgestattet ist.
> Besser Wartungsschraube, als nichts.
> Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, daß es auf Dauer mit ein paar Öltropfen getan ist.
> Ein Getriebe braucht Fett und muß auch mal gereinigt werden.
> ...


Ahh wie das tolle Magseal bei Daiwa die Schlawiener#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wollebre? Findest du unter meinen Freunden, wenn du ihn kontaktieren möchtest.


----------



## knaacki2000 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also das von Daiwa so geheimnisumwobene Magseal / Magoil System ist im Prinzip nix wirklich neues. Als Ferrofluide ist das schon länger bekannt und wird im Maschinenbau schon seit vielen Jahren eingesetzt.

Ferrofluide gibt es durchaus für Jedermann zu erwerben - die Funktionsweise ist bei Wiki ganz gut beschrieben.

Und das man(n) die Rolle unbedingt an Daiwa geben muss ist ein marketingtechnisch geschickt eingefädeltes Märchen....

Ich habe meine Certate auf jeden Fall mit Ferrofluid selbst gewartet, läuft wie vorher, hält Wasser ab wie vorher und ein Vermögen kostet das Zeug auch nicht.

Aber eines ist schon richtig: Die Rollenwartung wird seit Jahren immer aufwendiger.....bei den guten alten ABU Cardinal und DAM Quick konnte man die Teile im Inneren noch an einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das is ja maln guter Tipp.
10 ml nen 10er, damit kommt man bestimmt lang hin.

Ich hab zwar keine mag sealed Daiwa, finds aber gut wenn hier Tipps gegeben werden wie man den Kommerzlern ein Schnippchen schlägt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Holy Moly, danke knacki! Dein Post ist klarer Favorit für den nützlichsten Post des Jahres 2014 im AB!

Mal bei Daiwa anfragen, was die dazu sagen ^^

Sind bestimmt begeistert, wenn die User die Rollen selber für nen Euro warten und nicht 100 bei Daiwa lassen...


----------



## melis (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Öffnung diente nicht für das Getriebe, sondern für den Wormschaft. Der Schlitten der darauf reitet fährt den Schmierfilm irgendwann trocken. Ist dieser Film zu dünn, dreht die Rolle nicht sanft. 
Das soll verhindert werden.

Vor dem Maschinbau gab es das Öl schon bei Autos und im Weltall. Das es zum nachrüsten in andere Rollen taugt wird schwierig. Ohne Magneten funktioniert es nicht. Da muss man viel probieren um die richtigen Kräfte/Größe zu finden.


----------



## Da Vinci (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Knacki

kannst du mal beschreiben wo das Ferrofluid ungefär hinmuss? Dachte das Öl soll eindringen von Wasser über die Spulenachse verhindern... Aber Melis schreibt da was vom Wormshaft? |kopfkrat

Danke,
Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Mag Öl muss dahin, wo auch die Magneten sitzen. Einmal vorne an die Achse und einmal (bei der neuen Certate und Exist) an das Schnurlaufröllchen.

Achse ist wohl noch einigermassen schaffbar, aber beim MagSealed Schnurlaufröllchen...


----------



## Da Vinci (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## ulfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wollebre? Findest du unter meinen Freunden, wenn du ihn kontaktieren möchtest.


Danke Dir


----------



## bobbykron (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Männer. 
Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen.
Mich würden mal interessieren, ob der Kurbelarm der 2500er und 3000er stella fe gleich sind. Dh der kurbelarm wäre der Radius des Kreises, den man beim kurbeln dreht.

Also falls einer von euch ne 3000er stella da hat und mal nachmessen kann wäre super.
Bitte mitte knauf bis mitte einschraubachse.

Danke
Mfg matze

PS bei der 2500er sind es 5.3cm


----------



## pike-81 (1. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab mal auf die Explosionszeichnung geschaut. 
3000er + 4000er sind gleich, 1000er + 2500er haben jeweils eine andere Nummer. 
Die 4000er hat aber einen anderen Knob auf der Kurbel. 
Petri


----------



## bobbykron (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist natürlich ne gute Idee pike
Ich hab mich bewußt für die 2500er entschieden, wegen der geringeren Übersetzung.
Ich drehe aber lieber in größeren kreisen, deswegen die frage nach dem KurbelArm bzw der Länge jenes welchen !?

Danke, mfg matze


----------



## ein Angler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
 Dann nehm die 4000 Kurbel mit dem T-Knopf.
 Hatte ich so bei meiner 2500 Stella gemacht.
 Andreas


----------



## bobbykron (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na wie doof bin ich denn|peinlich

Hab grade den Kurbelarm von meiner 4000er genommen,
Perfekt 
Bei anderen sollen funktioniert das m.M.n. nicht.

Also falls jemand seinen 3000er gegen einen 2500er kurbelarm tauschen möchte, pn an mich


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Neue Ignis-R:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...l/daiwa-spinning-reels/2014-ignis-type-r.html

Gefällt mir vom Design her richtig gut!


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OH OH!

Neue Branzino:

http://all.daiwa21.com/fishing/item/reel/spin_rl/morethan2014/index.html

Neue Daiwa Sachen aus JP: 

http://www.bass.jp/


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Branzino hat Mag Sealed Kugellager :>


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kosten dann pro Wartung 50 Euro^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt schöne Daiwa Videos auf Youtube :m
habe mir die neueste Certate und Caldia mal "reingezogen" !
Hut ab Daiwa, muss ich da sagen (falls das alles so stimmt :q)

Die Dichtungen unterm Rotor und an den beiden Kurbelansetzseiten sind vom allerfeinsten! Das ist aufwendiger gemacht als bei den Stellas bisher.
Die erhöhte Zentralmutter ist mit dem Schlüssel abschraubbar, *ohne* daß die Halteklammer für das schwebende Zentrallager abgenommen werden muss. 
Das könnte man alles auch ganz normal (konventionell) und ordentlich selber schmieren! :m

Die Flutluken sind auch reduziert, der Kunststoff/Carbon Airrotor im Stile von Ryobi fein "abgekupfert" !  aber sehr nett und Kraftumleitend gemacht, kann man sich dran gewöhnen.
negativ fällt mir nur weiterhin das Schnurlaufröllchen mit seiner Zusatzreibkante und die Filzscheiben in der Bremse (keine Carbon wie fast schon Mittelklassestandard). 
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer ... :g


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

interessant, IGNIS speziell für FC?


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wollte heute eine 3000er Certate kaufen/bestellen...und nun ist eine Morethan angekündigt -_-


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schickes Teil, schade das es die nicht kleiner gibt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und das "H" stört mich bei der 3000er...


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Muß sagen, optisch gefällt mir die Branzino deutlich besser als die neue Stella. :k


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Arm der Kurbel hätte nur gerne auch schwarz sein dürfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Yes, silber + gold passt einfach nicht so ganz. 
Ansonsten einfach top, dass die ihre Form und Stillinie wahren können!


----------



## wisokij (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Abend Zusammen,

ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen und habe mir gedacht hier bin ich richtig.

Kann jemand vielleicht erklären was genau das Kugellager 11578 in der Stella bringt?

Der Ausschnitt ist vom Schlitten:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht viel und andere brauchen es nicht, aber irgendwo muss man die vielen Kugellager ja lassen! :m :q


----------



## wisokij (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

habe es mir schon fast gedacht, in diversen amerikanischen Foren werden u.a Stradics damit "getunet" indem die Kunststoffbuchse halbiert wird und mit einem KL wie im Bild erweitert wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Kunststoffbuchse kann theoretisch mal ausschlagen, aber wie lange dauert das denn dort? Die tun ja so, als wenn dieser kleine Reiter auf dem Wormshaft mit Hochgeschwindigkeit rotieren würde. 
Das ist ja nun keine Stelle wie ein Seitenlager eine Baitcaster-Multirolle.


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Branzino hat Mag Sealed Kugellager :>


 

wenn die ausgenudelt sind, gegen normale auswechseln.
Für 50 Euronen tauschen müßte man wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden sein....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

... ein dicker prallgefüllter Klammerbeutel! #6

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal den Induktionsstrom am rotierenden Kugellager gemessen? 
Oder gar einen kleinen elektrischen Schlag beim Schnellkurbeln verspürt? |bigeyes

Erinnerung: Wenn man magnetische Elemente rotieren läßt, passiert ein netter Effekt names Ladungsverschiebung und elektromagnetische Induktion. Metalle sind auch einige vorhanden ...

Beschleunigte Korrosion am Rollengehäuse durch Elektrolyse wäre ja auch mal neu und irgendwie witzig! :q


----------



## Tisie (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wisokij schrieb:


> habe es mir schon fast gedacht, in diversen amerikanischen Foren werden u.a Stradics damit "getunet" indem die Kunststoffbuchse halbiert wird und mit einem KL wie im Bild erweitert wird.



Aber die Amis schreiben ja selber, daß das eigentlich Quatsch ist und keinen spürbaren Einfluß auf die Performance hat.

Der Ersatz der Gleitlager in Knobs und an der Wormshaft-Achse bringt schon eher was, habe ich auch schon gemacht ... bei einigen Modellen kann man auch die Gleitlager unter der Spule noch durch KL ersetzen, das verbessert aber nicht das Laufverhalten, sondern nützt wohl nur was bei langen Fluchten unter hohem Bremsdruck. Da würde ich eher die Bremsscheiben gegen Smoothies (Carbontex) tauschen ... oder halt beides wenn man unbedingt will 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## wisokij (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Antworten, bin nämlich grad am überlegen was ich genau mache, da die Rolle jetzt gewartet wird, kann ich es sofort mit machen.

Bringt der Wechsel des Bushing durch ein KL an der Wormshaft-Achse einen spürbaren unterschied?


----------



## Tisie (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



wisokij schrieb:


> Bringt der Wechsel des Bushing durch ein KL an der Wormshaft-Achse einen spürbaren unterschied?



Naja, ich bilde es mir ein  ... ich würde aber nicht behaupten, daß ich es bei einem Blindtest zweifelsfrei fühlen könnte, ob da ein Gleit- oder Kugellager sitzt.

Du mußt auch beachten, daß das Gleitlager je nach Modell ggf. dicker als das KL ist und das dann entsprechend ausgeglichen werden muß (ich habe das mit einer passenden Federscheibe gemacht).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Naja, ich bilde es mir ein  ... ich würde aber nicht behaupten, daß ich es bei einem Blindtest zweifelsfrei fühlen könnte, ob da ein Gleit- oder Kugellager sitzt.



Also ist es in Ordnung. Genau so handhabt es die Weinbranche auch. Einbildung ist alles und bei Blindtests landet dann regelmässig ne 1,99 Euro Plörre auf dem Treppchen...


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das ist auch wieder son medienhype ding weil es sich schick anhört.

top weine schlagen sich auch in blindverkostungen hervorragend.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-63947536.html


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Luvias, Cerate...Branzino...was ist eigentlich mit der Exist?

Ich dachte immer das sei das Flaggschiff von Daiwa! Ich blicke nicht durch!

Welche ist den nun DAS highend Gerät von Daiwa?


----------



## Tisie (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, mit den Weinen ist schon 'ne Wissenschaft für sich ...



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Luvias, Cerate...Branzino...was ist eigentlich mit der Exist?
> 
> Ich dachte immer das sei das Flaggschiff von Daiwa! Ich blicke nicht durch!
> 
> Welche ist den nun DAS highend Gerät von Daiwa?



Egal, nimm 'ne Stella und werd glücklich :m

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-63947536.html


unterstützt meine These, dass mind. 50% aller Leute die Rotwein trinken, ihn nur trinken, UM eben Rotwein zu trinken


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Luvias, Cerate...Branzino...was ist eigentlich mit der Exist?
> 
> Ich dachte immer das sei das Flaggschiff von Daiwa! Ich blicke nicht durch!
> 
> Welche ist den nun DAS highend Gerät von Daiwa?


Exist und Branzino


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wobei es da auch überschneidungen geben kann. Als es die 2508er Hyper Customs gab, kam die Certate noch raus und hatte das neue Getriebe und schon MagSeal.


----------



## wisokij (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... ein dicker prallgefüllter Klammerbeutel! #6
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal den Induktionsstrom am rotierenden Kugellager gemessen?
> Oder gar einen kleinen elektrischen Schlag beim Schnellkurbeln verspürt? |bigeyes
> ...



Die erzeugte Spannung dürfte hier relativ gering sein, da sie ja bekanntlicher Weise von der Wicklungsanzahl abhängig ist.

Alsö schön noch ein paar Kupferwicklungen aufwickeln und dem kollegen zum Probefischen geben :q


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin auch eher vom Preis ausgegangen
ansonsten würde ich die Certate auch in den High-end Bereich werfen


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist sie auch. Finde da keinen Unterschied zu Exist.

Bei den alten (Hyper Digigear) war der Unterschied noch sehr groß.


----------



## ulfisch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hyper Digigear certate?
Du meinst sie war deutlich "besser" oder "schlechter" als die Exist


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die alten Exists hatten das Hyper Digigear und die Certate das DigiGearII (wie nun auch die aktuelle Exist). 

Beim Kurbeln im Laden war ein himmelweiter unterschied zwischen Exist und Certate zugunsten der Exist. Da nun beide Rollen dasselbe Getriebe und MagSeal im Schnurlaufröllchen haben, die Certate aber mehr Schnur fasst, sehe ich die Certate im Vorteil.

Mal schauen wann mehr Infos zur Morethan kommen. Die wird hier bestimmt auch 1k aufwärts kosten und auch nicht (viel, wenn überhaupt) besser sein, als die Certate.

Btw. kurbel ich hin und wieder mal an alten Certate Finesse Customs. Der Lauf von denen ist der Hammer und absolut auf Stella Niveau. Aber andereseits muss ja immer mal ein neues Getriebe erfunden werden und durchs Dorf gejagd werden -_-


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-63947536.html


ich denke wenn man mal 10 masters of wine verkosten lässt wird das anders aussehen. ausserdem sag ich ja nicht, dass günstige weine schlecht sind, nur das gute auch blind gut bewertet werden. im artikel steht, dass auch winzer in der jury sind, wer ein paar winzer kennt wird feststellen, dass nicht wenige selbst gern zu tief ins glas gucken. gleiches gilt für sommeliers und sonstige "experten". :vik:

wenn man aber master of wine nimmt (ja das ist ein akademischer titel), dann setz ich voraus, dass die einen doch etwas differenzierteren geschmack haben, ansonsten würden sie ja den praktischen teil der prüfung gar nicht bestehen.



ulfisch schrieb:


> unterstützt meine These, dass mind. 50% aller  Leute die Rotwein trinken, ihn nur trinken, UM eben Rotwein zu  trinken



da wiederum geb ich dir recht. das gilt unter  vielen als hip. gilt  aber bei mate tee uns konsorten meiner meinung nach genauso ^^


----------



## sysp02 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe von meiner Frau die Genehmigung für ein neues Röllchen im Frühjahr, Twinpower CI4, Stella und Aspire habe ich bis jetzt, was höherpreisige Rollen angeht. Eigentlich bin ich auch mal neuigierig auf die andere Seite der Macht. Macht mal Vorschläge. Ist die 2014er Certate eine gute Alternative. Rolle soll auf eine Hardy Marksman Specialist Float 13 ft.

Gruß sysp02


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke wenn Du dir ne 3000er Certate holst wäre das besser, im 2000er Bereich würde ich persönlich Richtung Exist gehen.
Ich finde die Rute nicht welches WG hat sie denn?
bzw. fände ich ne 3000er einfach passender an eine 13FT Rute.


----------



## sysp02 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ein Link zur Rute.

http://coarse.hardyfishing.com/de-d...uten/posenruten/marksman-13-specialist-float/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Rolle soll auf eine Hardy Marksman Specialist Float 13 ft.


Die Sache ist aber eigentlich sehr einfach, weil da gibt es nur eine wahre Macht auf der anderen Seite der Macht abseits vom großen Shimanski. 

Ryobi Zauber 4000M (Match) mit den anderen zarten Bremsen in der Spule, z.B. hier richtig dargestellt:
http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse..._Match_4000_Inklusive_1_Alu_Ersatzspule/30347
Alternativ auch in Geschmackrichtung Rot, Plastik usw.
Für die i.d.R. verwendeten feinen Monofilschnüre ist eine moderne bissige High-Power-Spinspulenbremse gar nicht so gut.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die aktuelle Certate ist schon wirklich auf sehr hohem Niveau. Hab bereits eine 2510PEH und die 2004 hole ich heute vom Zoll ab :m


----------



## sysp02 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sind die Probleme mit den Schnulaufröllchen bei Daiwa beseitigt ?
Wie ist der Lauf im Verhältnis zur Stella?


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zur Rute.
> 
> http://coarse.hardyfishing.com/de-d...uten/posenruten/marksman-13-specialist-float/


Wow fast 4m und nur 173 Gr Gewicht
sehr schöne Rute
da muss ja fast ne Shimano Cardiff drauf:l#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Sind die Probleme mit den Schnulaufröllchen bei Daiwa beseitigt ?



Ich angel seit 15 Jahren bevorzugt mit Daiwa Rollen und habe noch nicht einmal Ärger mit einem Schnurlaufröllchen gehabt...


----------



## sysp02 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich im Inet suche finde ich bei Cardiff nur Multirollen ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...55/cPath/21_39_41_2263/saltwater-fishing.html


----------



## sysp02 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schaut schick aus, kann einer die Schnurfassung übersetzen ? Wie ist es mit Garantie und Ersatzteilen ?


----------



## pike-81 (11. Februar 2014)

Moinse!
Boah, wenn man sowas sieht, bekommt man ja das Sabbern. 
Allein die Optik und der Knob. 
Wirklich frech und traurig, wie wir Europäer abgespeist werden. 
Petri


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

warum bekommt man sie nicht in der Eu?

weiß jemand wieviel 27000 Yen sind?


----------



## nordbeck (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wieviel 27000 Yen sind?



hier jochen 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=27000+yen+wechselkurs+euro

auf der skala für schlaue fragen von eins bis zehn geb ich dir ein Z wie jochen-



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> wie wär's mal mit google?




du bist so unglaublich, jochen.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



nordbeck schrieb:


> hier jochen
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=27000+yen+wechselkurs+euro
> 
> ...


:q
Die Europäer bekommen den Design Anfall aus fernost


----------



## nordbeck (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei angelgerät trifft das zu, aber in der Autobranche muss ich das nicht haben


----------



## ulfisch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> :q
> Die Europäer bekommen den Design Anfall aus fernost


ich meinte ABfall:q aber ANfall passt auch super:m


----------



## nordbeck (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok jetzt macht es sinn


----------



## sysp02 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei gleichen ca. Preis Vanquish oder New Certate oder nen Hunni drauf und die Stella ? Hat jemand die New Certate schon länger und viel gefischt ? Die ist im Moment vom PL-verhältnis mein Favorit.


----------



## Kark (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei am-angelsport kann man jetzt die neue Stella FI vorbestellen.
Auslieferung erfolgt Ende März.

Die 4000er liegt bein 625€ |bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, trotzdem ein Schnäppchen gegenüber den 1000 Euro, welche bei der Morethan zu erwarten sind...

Ich hoffe trotzdem, das meine FSE noch etwas hält. Trotz Salzwasserangelei.


----------



## Herr P (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend !

Liegt die neue Morethan in Japan nicht um die 60000 Yen ?


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kark schrieb:


> Bei am-angelsport kann man jetzt die neue Stella FI vorbestellen. Auslieferung erfolgt Ende März.
> 
> Die 4000er liegt bein 625€ |bigeyes



Laut plat.co.jp anscheinend auch März lieferbar. Seit wann sind die deutschen Händler so schnell?
Preis wundert mich nicht, orientieren sich an der Exist |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

AM scheint auch einige Sachen direkt aus Japan zu importieren und wenn die Deutschen Händler von dem steigenden JP Trend was abhaben wollen, dann bleibt denen auch nichts anderes übrig als Zeitnah zu reagieren.

Wie Früher, wo in JP eine Rolle rauskommt und das Ding dann 15 Monate später bei deutschen Händlern ist, funktioniert es nicht mehr.


----------



## master030 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Beim bodden angler und angel Center Kassel sind die fi auch schon gelistet.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was mir gut gefällt ist, dass die die 4000er mit 2 unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen anbieten. 

Mehr als 500 Schleifen bin ich allerdings nicht bereit für das Ding hinzulegen..... im Moment noch neu und exklusiv...bla bla...

Denke die Domäne wird preismäßig wieder das Rennen machen und dann schaun mer mal!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bildet einen Käuferverband "Interesse an Stella" und schickt einen Brief an Shimano. Dann habt ihr ratzfatz euren Wunschpreis, vor allem wenn sonst keiner kauft.


----------



## sysp02 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jetz sach mir doch mal ener ob ig mir die Vanquish oder die Certate kofen soll oder jar keene von denen, man liest überall von Problemen, wenn man ma so rumgoogelt, sind das alles Einzelfälle? Selbst hier gibt es Mitglieder die erst begeistert sind und die Rollen(Vanquish) landen dann unter Verkäufe. Muß man doch nen Hunni mehr ausgeben und die Stella kaufen?   

Gruß Tino


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella oder Certate.


----------



## sysp02 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK ! Auf Deine Verantwortung !!!!

Spass beiseite, hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht. Da ich Stella schon hab, mach ich wahrscheinlich wirklich mein erstes Daiwa Experiment. Ich hoffe, ich muß nicht die Erfahrungen teilen, dass die Daiwas nur im Laden gut sind, und mit mit der Zeit immer rauher laufen, aber ich werde berichten.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Certate kann man finde ich nicht vergleichen, die kostet die Hälfte wie die neue Stella??


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oder du wartest auf die neue Morethan, aber preislich wird die in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Stella oder Certate.



Certate stimme ich dir zu, aber statt der Stella dann doch lieber eine Exist. Meine ist derzeit unterwegs und kommt (hoffentlich) nächste Woche an :vik:


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hatte neulich beim Händler die Stella und eine sustain in der hand. Ich konnte keinen wirklichen Unterschied festellen beides sehr gut verarbeitet. 


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preisaufschlag für die Stella nicht gerechtfertigt.


Eine Shimano Sustain 4000 ist wohl für die ca 230 euro die beste Spinnrolle aktuell!


----------



## Spider-Team (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Certate stimme ich dir zu, aber statt der Stella dann doch lieber eine Exist. Meine ist derzeit unterwegs und kommt (hoffentlich) nächste Woche an :vik:



Ich will auch...


----------



## pike-81 (15. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab jetzt mal ENDLICH meine Van Staal VM 150 auf dem Kutter eingeweiht. 
Bespult ist sie mit einer 0,23er PowerPro. 
Fazit: Echt geil!
Saubere Schnurverlegung, gute Wurfweite, satter , ruhiger Lauf. Bremse macht auch zuverlässig dicht. 
Selbst schwere Köder und Dorsche kriegt man schnell nach oben. 
Bei kräftigen Würfen klappt der Bügel auch nicht um. 
Bin begeistert, absolute Kaufempfehlung. 
Vorsichtshalber hat sie Zuhause noch eine Dusche bekommen und wird anschließend etwas geölt, obwohl sie sehr gut abgedichtet ist. 
Petri


----------



## Plietischig (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meerjungfrau, dein Ernst?
ich durfte Stella bishernur kurbeln, mit der Sustain aber auch angeln. Es sind zwei völlig verschiedene Rollen, zwischen denen Welten liegen.


----------



## Plietischig (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal Jungs, ich bin bei der Mag seal Wartung noch nicht durchgestiegen. Google und Sufu bringt keine konkreten Ergebnisse.
Ich schwanke zwischen ner Caldia und ner Certate. Wie teuer wird die Wartung? Wie oft muss ich die machen, wie lange verlängere ich damit die Garantie?

Achso, und wie groß ist ne Certate 1003 Generation 2014 im Vergleich zu einer Shimanski Rolle?
Und eine 2000er Caldia?
Habe keinen Daiwa Händler in der Nähe, kann also selber nicht nachschaun.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Wartung ist ein großes Mysterium und Daiwa ist selber offenbar nicht daran interessiert, hier für Aufklärung zu sorgen. Ich hatte denen mal eine Mail geschrieben mit ein paar Fragen bzgl. der MagSeal Diskussion und gebeten, hier endlich für Klarheit zu sorgen. Keine Antwort...

Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Certate kaufen und wegen Wartung mal schauen. Wenn du sie viel im Salzwasser fischt, dann kannst du sie nach 2 Jahren mal einschicken lassen und wenn du sie nur im Süsswasser benutzt, dann dürfte das auch ziemlich egal sein. Wartungskosten...ich habe bisher von 50-über 100 Euro alles gehört.

Wie gesagt, hab mein bestes gegeben um hier mal harte Fakten zu präsentieren aber das hat Daiwa nicht interessiert.

Und wenn du die Rollen selber Warten kannst/Möchtest, dann kauf dir solch ein MagSeal/Ferrofluid und mach es selber, wie es hier ein Bordie ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben hat.


----------



## Plietischig (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurz bevor ich geschrieben habe, habe ich auch die letzten 20 Seiten durchgelesen. Den Beitrage habe ich mitbekommen, werde mich das aber bestimmt nicht trauen
Hab auch schon alles von 20-100€ gelesen, sehr verwunderlich!
Könnt ihr mir bei den Größen helfen, oder mit nem Link dienen? Oder fallen die Rollen von Modell zu Modell bei Daiwa anders aus?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hab mein bestes gegeben um hier mal harte Fakten zu präsentieren aber das hat Daiwa nicht interessiert.


Yeah, wobei was wundert so ein Ignore-Verhalten eigentlich noch? 



> Und wenn du die Rollen selber Warten kannst/Möchtest, dann kauf dir solch ein MagSeal/Ferrofluid und mach es selber, wie es hier ein Bordie ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben hat.


Das ist eine Möglichkeit zum selbermachen ohne jede prinzipielle Funktionseinbuße.

Ich sehe in den Konstruktionen der Daiwa MagSealed Rollen jetzt aber nichts, was das wirklich erfordert, auch nicht im Salzwasser. Im Gegenteil, die Neuheiten in der Dichtung schreien förmlich nach satt Fett und entstehender Vollabdichtung.
Weil ich wie viele andere die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass exakt dichtgeschmiert und regelmäßig (jährlich) frisches Fett tausendmal besser ist als irgendein Hitechschickimicki. Gibt da noch Sand, den bösen Küstenfeinstaub und Salznebel usw.

Von daher sollte man das entspannter sehen, wenn einen die Rolle interessiert und nach dem ausprobieren auch wirklich gefällt, dann kann man die auch warten wie üblich, und sich an einem eher noch besseren Lauf als ab Daiwa-Werk erfreuen. Einmal alles blank ausgewaschen und neu gemacht mit einem Rollenfett der eigenen Wahl, was man vor allem immer wieder gut nachbekommt, und danach braucht man nur noch wenig tun, z.B. nur die Teile die wirklich mit draußen in Verbindung kommen, ausputzen und wieder auffüllen.


----------



## Tino (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe technisch schon einen grossen Vorteil eines komplett abgedichteten Getriebes beim Salzwasserfischen.

Was spricht denn bitte dagegen.

Rundumschutz da, wo sich Salz und Sand festsetzen kann.


Ich würde aber ebenfalls kein Geschi$$ drum machen,wenn dieses Öl mal auslaufen sollte,warum auch immer.
Dann würde ich sie auch komplett blank reinigen und komplett neu fetten und ölen.

Das Geld kann man sich eher ans Knie nageln,als die Rolle dann einzuschicken.


----------



## Tino (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Kurz bevor ich geschrieben habe, habe ich auch die letzten 20 Seiten durchgelesen. Den Beitrage habe ich mitbekommen, werde mich das aber bestimmt nicht trauen
> Hab auch schon alles von 20-100€ gelesen, sehr verwunderlich!
> Könnt ihr mir bei den Größen helfen, oder mit nem Link dienen? Oder fallen die Rollen von Modell zu Modell bei Daiwa anders aus?



Das grosse Geheimnis an dieser angeblichen Wartung, wegen dem Mag Seal-Öl,ist die Tatsache,dass ich noch keinen einzigen Link von irgendjemandem bekommen habe,wo man die Wartung nachlesen kann.

Zweimal habe ich Boardies angeschrieben und um einen Link gebeten.
(sie wussten es,da sie es gehört hatten) Brüll ,lach
Von beiden kam nix.

Vielleicht werde ich endlich jetzt fündig und jemand kann dieses Geheimnis endlich lüften!?!?!?


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, pump den Mist mit ner Spritze ab und füll ihn genausowieder rein.
Bisschen Ferrofluid aufgießen.
Was musste da wissen?


----------



## ajotas (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Kurz bevor ich geschrieben habe, habe ich auch die letzten 20 Seiten durchgelesen. Den Beitrage habe ich mitbekommen, werde mich das aber bestimmt nicht trauen
> Hab auch schon alles von 20-100€ gelesen, sehr verwunderlich!
> Könnt ihr mir bei den Größen helfen, oder mit nem Link dienen? Oder fallen die Rollen von Modell zu Modell bei Daiwa anders aus?



Ab 3000er wirken die Daiwas groß, vor allem bei der Caldia Spule und vor allem (AIR)Rotor. 

Ne 2000er Certate 2010 wirkt wieder ziemlich niedlich kompakt, schöne Barsch und Bachforellengröße.

Ne 2500er wirkt optisch noch kompakt und zierlich, kann man aber ein großes Spektrum mit abdecken. Fürs feinere Fischen ist bei Daiwa da bei mir Schluss. Ne 3000er gut für Mefo und Zander.

Innerhalb der hiesig bekannten Daiwa-Familiy fällt alles halbwegs ähnlich aus.

Auf dem Foto wirkts nicht ganz....die 1003 Certate ist wirklich richtig klein, das is was fürs richtig Feine. Wirkt hier im Bild größer im Verhältnis, das Spulen-Design ist ab 2000er übrigens anders.

Auf dem Bild von oben links: Luvias 2506 / Infinity Q Zaion 3000/ Shimano Ultegra Advance 2500 Shallow /Certate 1003 (2010)/ Shimano Vanquish 4000 / Caldia 3000


----------



## isi 81 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, hab mal eine Frage an die Stella FE Besitzer !!!!!!!!!!!!

Meine ist heut gekommen läuft super.......... aber ist es normal wenn ich die Spule auf der Achse nach  rechts(also entgegengesetzt der Ablaufrichtung) drehe kein Bremsgeräusch zu hören ist????? Bei meinen anderen Rollen ist auf jedenfall auch die Bremse zu hören|kopfkrat. 

Bitte mal selbst kurz probieren probieren und bitte bei mir melden melden!!!


Danke!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist bei meiner auch so.


----------



## isi 81 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann bin ich ja erst mal beruhigt#6 Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oder beide sind kaputt. :q


----------



## isi 81 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|bigeyes


----------



## Tisie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Normal, ist bei meiner auch so


----------



## Plietischig (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

danke ajotas!


----------



## ajotas (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab oben nochmal ergänzt, was auf dem Bild wo zu sehen ist.

kann auch nochmal die die 2000er Certate ablichten und morgen hoffentlich auch noch ne neue Certate 2510PE-H


----------



## Plietischig (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Top, top! Alle Certates in einer Reihe wär schön
danke


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So Freunde ich hab die Suche nach der 2500er heute aktiv beendet...und nochmal ein Gruppenfoto!


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schönes Trio haste da, alles 2500er?


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

2 4000er und seit heute ne 2500er dazu.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schön :>

Was hast bezahlt? Ich bin noch am hadern. Brauchen tu ich keine. Wollen aber schon. Dann stellt sich die Frage ob neue oder alte Stella, Certate oder doch auf Morethan warten...


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

459 

Im Netzt ist derzeit das günstigste Angebot 439...+ 5 Versand...

ich wollte nicht mehr warten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist zwar nen Rollenthread...aber was solls:

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...497/cPath/21_38_45_272/saltwater-fishing.html

Könnte meine neue Mefo Spinne werden. Griff sieht schei**e aus. Dafür Titanium Ringe und Wurfgewicht bis 50g, statt die 35g der AGS Rute (Real deutlich drunter).


Möchte den Besitzer der Luvias mal bitten, was über die Rolle und einen Vergleich zu anderen Modellen zu schreiben.


----------



## Herr P (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Morethan ... haette meine mal nicht verkaufen sollen ...sobald sie auf dem Markt ist wird sie bestellt


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So geil die AGS Ringe auch sind, ich möchte die an der Küste nicht fischen. Es kann immer passieren das die Rute mal irgendwie umfällt und im schlimmsten Fall verabschieden sich ein paar Ringe, wenn man mit 30g voll durchzieht und eine Perücke wirft.

Und die 3,3m -35g AGS Rute hat genau 15g zuwenig Wurfgewicht.


----------



## isi 81 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schön :>
> 
> Was hast bezahlt? Ich bin noch am hadern. Brauchen tu ich keine. Wollen aber schon. Dann stellt sich die Frage ob neue oder alte Stella, Certate oder doch auf Morethan warten...




Ich hab meine hier geholt gibt aber nur noch 2500 er!!!!!  379 €

http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stark!

Alles ist gut so wie es ist!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine hier geholt gibt aber nur noch 2500 er!!!!!  379 €
> 
> http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/




Was fürn krasser Laden...die Preise sind teilweise echt ein Traum. 

Und 379 für ne Stella...:vik:


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wer Shimano mag... der Preis ist nicht schlecht. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Preise noch weiter purzeln. Die neue ist in Anmarsch und wird derzeit für knapp 599,- Euro angeboten. Interessant wird sein, wie sich die Preise für die neue Stella auf Sicht ein pendeln werden.


Ich persönlich würde aber weiterhin die neue Certate vorziehen (duck und weg...) |supergri


----------



## sysp02 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum? Würdest Du zu einem H Modell oder zu einem normalen raten und zu welcher Größe , soll zum Forellenfischen benutzt werden. Von der Optik finde ich die H Modelle schicker mit der dunklen Spule und der dunklen Kurbel.


----------



## ein Angler (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi 
 599€ nee bei uns für um die 500 bei der 4000 Größe. Habe ja 2 bestellt.
 Andreas


----------



## sysp02 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Darf man fragen wo? Bin noch in der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://shimano-web.webcdn.stream.ne.jp/www11/shimano_web/iphone/mp4/event/140221_fishingshow001.mp4



Stella 2014 in Bild und Ton


----------



## Spider-Team (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Ignis Type R reizt mich schon irgendwie...
Ist ja nun auch in den bekannten Shops erhältlich.
Wenn nun das Budget dafür da wäre, bzw. ich nicht gerade erst auf eine neue Rute warten würde:q


----------



## sysp02 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So meine erste Daiwa ist bestellt Certate 2500, dann kann ich endlich den direkten Vergleich mit Stella FE machen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine hier geholt gibt aber nur noch 2500 er!!!!!  379 €
> 
> http://www.angelshop-angelsport.de/



Wie lange hat der Versand gedauert?


----------



## isi 81 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wie lange hat der Versand gedauert?




Ging sehr flott 3 Tage war se da#6


----------



## ajotas (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Möchte den Besitzer der Luvias mal bitten, was über die Rolle und einen Vergleich zu anderen Modellen zu schreiben.




Optisch Zwischending zwischen Exist und Caldia. Kompaktere Bauweise als Caldia. Absolute Leichtbauweise, keine "washable Construction"

Bei den Preisen zur Zeit würde ich zur Certate greifen, wenns Daiwa sein soll.

Ich muss mal zugeben, dass ich mich nicht ganz freisprechen kann, Vitrinenkäufer oder Vorratkäufer zu sein. Mit anderen Worten, die Luvias und Infinity Q Zaion sind noch ungefischt.

Das liegt zum einen daran, dass meine anderen Rollen doch noch gut laufen, und ich z. B. nicht parallel mehr als 2-3 Rollen im Salzwasser einsetzen werde. Wenn eine mal den Geist aufgibt, darf ne neue mit ins Salz.

Die Luvias bekommt aber dieses Jahr Süßwassereinsätze, da eine passende Rute und ein passendes Gewässer vorhanden. Die Infinity Q Zaion auch ein paar mal, wenns zeitlich klappt,  werd ich die zum Hechtangeln in größere Seen einsetzen

So aus der Box wie oben beschrieben und makellos.

Als Beitrag zur Shimano-Daiwa Battle: ich mag beide Hersteller, und die meißten Skandalreporte sind sicher eher Einzelfälle und/oder durch unsachgemäße Handhabung produziert. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass die Shimano Rollen eher was zum Durchkurbel-Spinnen sind, finde die vom Handling fürs Jiggen einfach nicht so ergonomisch wie die Daiwas, mag sie dafür aber liefer an der Küste auf Mefo.

Noch was: meine Caldia 3000 ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre und hat schon einige Einsätze. Zuletzt hab ich sie nach nem Küsteneinsatz unter fließend Wasser ausgiebig von allen Seiten abgespült. Danach ca 3 Wochen! beim Kurbeln kleine Wassertröpfchen auf der Achse, hab sie fast jeden Tag während der 3 Wochen in eine andere Position gedreht, und gekurbelt, damit das Wasser irgendwie rauskommt.

Das kann sooo gut nicht sein für das Innenleben, deshalb würde ich für Angeln im Salzwasser oder dort, wo Vollbäder nicht ausgeschlossen werden können, jetzt mal pauschal von Daiwa abraten. Aber: dort, wo die Rollen nicht Vollbäder bekommen, und dort, wo gejiggt wird, ziehe ich die Daiwas wiederrum uneingeschränkt den Shimanos vor, auch wegen des stabileren Bügels, der meist etwas größeren Spulen und Rotordimension, und man hat irgendwie ein kontrollierbareres Kurbelgefühl meiner Meinung


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Ging sehr flott 3 Tage war se da#6


 
Dank Dir!

#6


----------



## sysp02 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, Certate ist gestern gekommen. Erster Trockenkurbeltest im Wohnzimmer, schöner smoother Lauf aber Twinpower und Aspire läufen leichter und Stella ist komplett andere Liga( mein Gefühl ).
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Shimis schon eingelaufen sind. Spätestens Montag erster Einsatz am Wasser, vielleicht sieht es dann schon anders aus und ich kann auch was zur Köderführung und Bremse sagen. Die Bremse ist auf jedenfall leiser als die von alten Certates die ich von Bekannten kenne, da war die immer so schön knackig.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> So, Certate ist gestern gekommen. Erster Trockenkurbeltest im Wohnzimmer, schöner smoother Lauf aber Twinpower und Aspire läufen leichter und Stella ist komplett andere Liga( mein Gefühl ).
> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Shimis schon eingelaufen sind. Spätestens Montag erster Einsatz am Wasser, vielleicht sieht es dann schon anders aus und ich kann auch was zur Köderführung und Bremse sagen. Die Bremse ist auf jedenfall leiser als die von alten Certates die ich von Bekannten kenne, da war die immer so schön knackig.
> 
> Gruß Tino


 

Jo wenn die Dinger eingelaufen sind ist das nochmal ein riesen Unterschied. 

Meine beiden 4000er Stella liefen anfangs schon spitze. Nachdem ich sie ne Weile gefischt habe, kann ich die Kurbel per pusten bewegen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Ging sehr flott 3 Tage war se da#6


 
Krass, die verschicken Ihren Kram aus Dänemark....


----------



## sysp02 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, bin gerade vom Stausee Obersteinebach zurück, habe es nicht ausgehalten mit dem Probieren und ich muß sagen die Certate ist ein sehr feines Röllchen, absolute Kaufempfehlung, Laufruhe, Bremse (8 Lachsforellen 1-2 Kg) mit 12er Vorfach gefischt alles vom Feinsten. Bei den jetzigen Preisen absolut top.

Gruß Tino


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Muss auch sagen, habe eine Stella Fe und eine Certate 2013 und beide sind super Rollen. Kann nicht sagen welche besser ist.

Ist wohl reine Geschmackssache.

LG Christian


----------



## Plietischig (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Berichte über die Certate freuen mich... habe die Rolle in der Größe 2500 heute bestellt.
Danke an alle die mir bei der Wahl der Rolle geholfen haben. 

@sysp: hast du die Rolle bei Stollenwerk bestellt?


----------



## SchleppLugi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab kurz mal auf die Stollenwerk Seite geschaut. Schon lange nicht mehr dort gewesen, alles neu.

Auf dem Photo dort ist noch das Alte Modell zu sehen, ist sicherlich nicht viel schlechter aber die neue sieht einfach viel geiler aus. Persönliche Meinung.

Kannst zb hier bestellen: www.digitaka.com


LG Christian


----------



## Plietischig (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

es gibt die neue bei Stolli.. hab nur gefragt weil die lange ausverkauft war. Dann war sie verfügbar, wollte bestelleb, zack wieder ausverkauft. hat mir doch einer die vor der Nase weggeschnappt

Danke für den Tipp schleppluigi, hab aber schon bestellt


----------



## Spider-Team (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin auch am Überlegen.
Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, ob 2004CH oder 2506H #c


----------



## sysp02 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab bei Stollenwerk bestellt, die normale 2500, die haben wie es aussieht immer nur eine von jeder Sorte da. Ich habe noch 10 % Frühlingsrabatt mit dem Katalog zugeschickt bekommen, also 300 bezahlt.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aufgrund des Tipps von Isi hab ich nochmal nachgelegt und mir ne 2. Stella 2500FE zugelegt. 

Danke nochmal Isi!

Rolle kam gestern an. Alles Top!


----------



## Plietischig (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@sysp
Richtig, die haben immer nur eine da, du warst also der Ar... der mir die Rolle vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat |krach:


Ironie off :vik:

Konnte auch noch eine 2500er telefonisch für den Kurs von 296,55 Teuros ergattern, muss jetzt nur 2-3 Wochen warten |uhoh: :q


----------



## sysp02 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry !


----------



## isi 81 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Tipps von Isi hab ich nochmal nachgelegt und mir ne 2. Stella 2500FE zugelegt.
> 
> Danke nochmal Isi!
> 
> Rolle kam gestern an. Alles Top!





:m kein Ding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls es jemanden interessiert
auf dem deutschen Ihhh-bäj gibts zur Zeit ne SW 8000er Stella also die alte(gute)
eine certate Hypercustom 3000
und eine Exist hyper custom branzino
so wie es aussieht alles neu und als Auktion von Privat
lohnt vielleicht mal ein Blick#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das dürfte eine der letzten Chancen sein, an eine Branzino Exist zu kommen!


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich weiß verdammt#q


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

jo da hat jemand mal die Gebote nach oben getrieben von knapp 200 auf 300-400.....sauber


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wars nicht 

+600 Euro sind absolut realistisch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War vielleicht nicht die beste Idee das hier zu posten, wenn du selber Interesse dran hast.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Selbstregulierung, so komme ich nicht in Versuchung und habe kein schlechtes Gewissen|supergri


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

schicke Rolle, da ich meine Vanquish verkauft habe bräuchte ich tatsächlich noch Ersatz. Aber mit 230g geht die schon eher in Richtung Willi statt Biene Maja #t |supergri 

Mal schauen wo sich der Preis einpendeln wird. Eine Exist bekommt man inkl. Zoll & Märchensteuer für knapp unter 600,- Euro.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Gewichte der Hyper Custom Exists sind bei etwa 99% der Shops/Auktionen falsch angegeben. Ich hatte meine 2508 mal gewogen weil ein Bordie eine Angabe mit 200g gefunden hatte. Ich meine 206g mit Schnur hatte meine HC 2508. Die Branzino Exist ist noch leichter.


----------



## ulfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo die hyper custom Exist wird gerne mal pauschal mit 240 Gr angegeben
ist doch egal ne ob 200 Gr oder 240Gr was macht das schon für jemanden, der 500-600Euro ausgibt#q

Denke auch, dass die HC 2508 unter 200 Gr. wiegt bzw. 200


----------



## Spider-Team (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Jo die hyper custom Exist wird gerne mal pauschal mit 240 Gr angegeben
> ist doch egal ne ob 200 Gr oder 240Gr was macht das schon für jemanden, der 500-600Euro ausgibt#q
> 
> Denke auch, dass die HC 2508 unter 200 Gr. wiegt bzw. 200



Naja, 40g sind schon ein Unterschied...
Ich finds nur krass, wie hoch die Rollen bei iiihhhhbäääähhhh so gehen...|kopfkrat


----------



## ulfisch (1. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

war auch ironisch gemeint.
Der "Unterschied" von 40Gr. hat mich mal veranlasst aus Japan zu bestellen statt von A&M...Idioten


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt mal, weiss von Euch einer die Maße der Kugellager im stella Knob?


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (2. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute 

ich würde gerne mal wissen ob einer von euch 
Erfahrung mit der Abu Garcia Revo SX30 hat ?? 
Ich würde sie gerne an meine Sportex Black Pearl hängen 


Ich bin über jeden Tip dankbar 

Mfg 

Tobi


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte mal Interesse eine teurere Abu zu kaufen und hab daher unterschiedliche Modelle aus dem "obersten" Segment von Abu gekurbelt. Es waren ausnahmslos alle Rollen enttäuschend. Spiel im Knob und unterirdischer Lauf.

Den Hype um die Marke kann ich absolut nich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tisie (2. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe ich ganz genauso, von HighEnd meilenweit entfernt!


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz weit!


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (3. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok danke Leute für die Tipps 

Dann werde ich wohl doch zu Shimano greifen.. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Tobi


----------



## Aquarienfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Farge zur Daiwa Certate.

Ich möchte mir diese Rolle gerne zulegen, jedoch gibt es auf dem Markt das neue und alte Model.. , Ist die mit denen Schrägen Kerben das neue Modell?
Wenn man auf die HP von Daiwa geht sieht man unten eine Certate, wenn mann zu den Spinnrollen geht sieht das Modell anders aus, irritiert mich ein wenig..

Und dann gibt es die Rolle noch mit nem hellen und einem dunklen Body...
hat das etwas mit der Größe zu tun oder ist das Import Ware?


----------



## Spider-Team (3. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Eine Farge zur Daiwa Certate.
> 
> Ich möchte mir diese Rolle gerne zulegen, jedoch gibt es auf dem Markt das neue und alte Model.. , Ist die mit denen Schrägen Kerben das neue Modell?
> Wenn man auf die HP von Daiwa geht sieht man unten eine Certate, wenn mann zu den Spinnrollen geht sieht das Modell anders aus, irritiert mich ein wenig..
> ...



Die Certate mit den schrägen "Kerben" ist das aktuelle Modell.
Nicht der Body, sondern die Spule ist silbern oder schwarz gefärbt. Die schwarzen sind Hogh Gear Modelle. Also mit höherer Übersetzung.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar, 
das hilft mir weiter, Danke


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vor kurzem wurde hier das Angebot der Branzino Exist geschrieben. Inzwischen sind die Gebote bei 716 Euro...und noch knapp 2 Tage Zeit.


----------



## Spider-Team (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Beobachte ich auch...
Können nur Sammler sein, die sich gegenseitig pushen...


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hau mal 850 rein^^


----------



## Spider-Team (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn der Preis sich in normalen Sphären bewegen würde, könnt ich sie mir glatt unter meiner Hatchet vorstellen...aber so :c#d


----------



## forza.5 (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
Die Exist gab es vor ca. 6 Wochen für 500+€ beim Bode in Mühlheim-Kährl. Ein Bekannter von mir beißt sich heute in den Allerwertesten sie nicht mitgenommen zu haben. Sie war 8 Tage später nicht mehr da


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Branzino Exist gefällt mir persönlich besser als Stella und neue Exist. Es ist wirklich eine geile Rolle. Und sie wird nicht mehr produziert. Deswegen wird sowas dann auch schnell mal teuer.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis sich in normalen Sphären bewegen würde, könnt ich sie mir glatt unter meiner Hatchet vorstellen...aber so :c#d



wenn mir mal jemand diesen irren Preis erklären könnte? Wir reden hier von einfachen mechanischen Angelrollen!

Kettensägen, Winkelschleifer etc...gibt es für einen Bruchteil des Preises dieser  Rollen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## nordbeck (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Image, Marketing und Sex appeal und damit einhergehende nachfrage sind wohl die entscheidenden Faktoren.  

Das Marktwert nicht gleich materialwert ist sieht man doch an jedem Luxusprodukt. Wenn du beim mechanischen bleiben willst nimm ne Luxus Uhr zum vergleich. 

Ich find die Preise auch hart übertrieben. Fantastisches und begehrenswertes tackle ist es trotzdem.


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Ding schaut innen aus wie ne Passion mit Röllchen am SChlitten.
Ich verstehs auch nicht...


----------



## sysp02 (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenne mich mit eBay nicht so aus, aber da waren noch 3 CERTATE HYPER COSTUM vom gleichen Verkäufer, die eigentlich noch laufen müßten, die sind verschwunden.


----------



## Spider-Team (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit eBay nicht so aus, aber da waren noch 3 CERTATE HYPER COSTUM vom gleichen Verkäufer, die eigentlich noch laufen müßten, die sind verschwunden.



Ja?
Die letzte, die ich dort sah, war für 170,- sofortkauf eingestellt,  wurde dann aber per Auktion bei ich glaube es waren 211,- verkauft....


----------



## Aquarienfisch (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://daiwafishing.com.au/morethan-branzino/

Wo bekomme ich diese Rolle in dieser Ausführung her? 
Finde diese Meist nur mit schwarzer Kurbel oder in LBD Ausführung..


Edit: VAILABLE LATE APRIL 2014, Sry xDD sau blöd xD


----------



## ulfisch (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



forza.5 schrieb:


> Hi
> Die Exist gab es vor ca. 6 Wochen für 500+€ beim Bode in Mühlheim-Kährl. Ein Bekannter von mir beißt sich heute in den Allerwertesten sie nicht mitgenommen zu haben. Sie war 8 Tage später nicht mehr da


...und ich kann meinen blanken Hintern bewundern weil ich kurz vor Schluss noch bei A&M zugeschlagen habe und mir eine der letzten Exist hypers customs geholt habe:vik:


So eine Exist hyper custom Branziono wäre allerdings ein Traum:c


----------



## forza.5 (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ulfisch
Es sei dir gegönnt #6!!!

Dafür freue ich mich seit dieser Woche über meine Lariat 63L.
Die Zonda 68L liegt zurzeit noch in F-Town auf dem Airport.
Da hat der Zoll wenigstens kein Arbeitsmangel :q

Freu:k


----------



## ulfisch (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ohho sehr schön#6
Viel Spass damit

mfg


----------



## Spider-Team (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß eigentlich jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen Exist und Steez?
Dachte eigentlich wäre rein optisch, aber jemand meinte, die unterscheiden sich noch anderweitig.


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> http://daiwafishing.com.au/morethan-branzino/
> 
> Wo bekomme ich diese Rolle in dieser Ausführung her?
> Finde diese Meist nur mit schwarzer Kurbel oder in LBD Ausführung..
> ...


 

weiß jemand wie das aussieht ob und wie man diese Rolle hier in Deutschland evtl sogar über ein händler beziehen kann?


----------



## Aquarienfisch (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Würde mich auch interessieren, die Rolle sieht schon echt Mega geil aus !
Wenn nicht bestelle ich sie bei einem Freund, bzw er soll mir sie kaufen, wohnt in den USA und dann herschicken..
Weil der direkte Weg über den Händler.. mhh noch nie gemacht...

Ich werde mal an Daiwa eine Mail schreiben...kann hier die Antwort gerne veröffentlichen falls interese besteht..


----------



## Spider-Team (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen Exist und Steez?
> Dachte eigentlich wäre rein optisch, aber jemand meinte, die unterscheiden sich noch anderweitig.



Hat sich schon etledigt. Hab es gefunden.
Weniger CRBB, und keine Seriennummer.


----------



## Franky D (9. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, die Rolle sieht schon echt Mega geil aus !
> Wenn nicht bestelle ich sie bei einem Freund, bzw er soll mir sie kaufen, wohnt in den USA und dann herschicken..
> Weil der direkte Weg über den Händler.. mhh noch nie gemacht...
> 
> Ich werde mal an Daiwa eine Mail schreiben...kann hier die Antwort gerne veröffentlichen falls interese besteht..


 
sehr gerne#6


----------



## Spider-Team (10. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir ist eine Steez Exist angeboten worden.
Hat jemand hier diese Rolle und kann berichten? Laut Tackletour soll sie richtig gut sein.


----------



## ein Angler (10. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
 Kumpel fischt eine 2508 sehr sehr guter lauf.
 Aber reine Finesse Rolle würde ich sagen.
 Andreas


----------



## Spider-Team (10. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Kumpel fischt eine 2508 sehr sehr guter lauf.
> Aber reine Finesse Rolle würde ich sagen.
> Andreas



Danke!

Noch jemand, der etwas sagen kann?


----------



## ulfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur, dass sie praktisch die Süßwasservariante der Exist sein soll.
Weiß nicht ob sich die Preisersparnis im Vergleich zur Exist lohnt.


----------



## Spider-Team (10. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ans SW geht es damit eh nicht.
Würde aber ggf. ganz nett unter der Hatchet aussehen 

Hatte erst die neue Steez ins Auge gefasst, aber der Unterschied zur Exist scheint zu groß. Und die Exist Steez Custom soll da keinerlei Einbußen haben.


----------



## Junior* (12. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so der Daiwa fan was Rollen angeht,aber die neue Certate sieht schon geil aus. Mich würde mal intressieren ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat mit der Rolle?
Also Verarbeitung und Laufverhalten? Würde sie mir evtl: als 2500er grösse kaufen. Zum gummifisch und wobblerangeln. Die Rute dafür ist eine Daiwa moretan shooting star 2,50 Wg 7-28g.


----------



## Spider-Team (12. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Junior* schrieb:


> Hallo eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so der Daiwa fan was Rollen angeht,aber die neue Certate sieht schon geil aus. Mich würde mal intressieren ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat mit der Rolle?
> Also Verarbeitung und Laufverhalten? Würde sie mir evtl: als 2500er grösse kaufen. Zum gummifisch und wobblerangeln. Die Rute dafür ist eine Daiwa moretan shooting star 2,50 Wg 7-28g.



Moin Junior.
Die neue Certate ist in Laufverhalten und in der Verarbeitung super. Kannst du nichts falsch mit machen. Viel Spaß damit :m


----------



## SchleppLugi (13. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab selbst ne 2500. Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

von mir auch klare Kaufempfehlung... die aktuelle Certate ist eine klasse Rolle!


----------



## bastiv (15. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@mozartkugel:
Und warum verkaufst du deine Certate wieder ?


----------



## Tino (16. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieviele Shimanos werden verkauft und man liest NUR Gutes ! ?


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastiv schrieb:


> @mozartkugel:
> Und warum verkaufst du deine Certate wieder ?



weil eine Exist kommt :m

Die Certate ist eine super Rolle, wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben möchte.


----------



## sysp02 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wird man die neue DAIWA MORETHAN 2510R-PE auch in Deutschland zu kaufen bekommen ? Und Frage an die Hellseher, wird sie besser sein als die Stella FI ?


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Wird man die neue DAIWA MORETHAN 2510R-PE auch in  Deutschland zu kaufen bekommen ? Und Frage an die Hellseher, wird sie  besser sein als die Stella FI ?



Moment ich muss mal kurz runter in den Keller, meine Glaskugel suchen und polieren |supergri

- - -

Für was steht das R in der Bezeichnung 2510*R*-PE? Hier sieht man schön die unterschiedlichen Modelle. Oft wird ja nur ein Bild für alle Varianten hin geklatscht... http://www.google.de/imgres?start=1...t=rc&dur=649&page=4&ndsp=37&ved=0CHUQrQMwJThk


----------



## Spider-Team (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich sind die R-Types für FC-optimiert. Die Spulen sind nach hinten hin abfallend. Verwirrend nur, dass dort R-PE steht...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Morethan kommt ins Deutschland Programm. Das ist sicher. Nur weiss Daiwa D weder einen Preis (ich schätze deutlich über 1000 Euro UVP), noch wann die Rollen hier sind. Grob wird der Herbst angepeilt. Also kann dann vom Frühjahr 2015 ausgegangen werden...

Ich wollte mir grade eine Certate bestellen. Aber ich möchte lieber eine Morethan haben. Also abwarten und die SFE noch etwas fischen.


----------



## sysp02 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn der Preis wirklich so hoch werden sollte in Deutschland, lohnt sich ja wirklich ein kauf bei PLAT 424 €.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/21711/


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Uj, sogar günstiger als die Exist. Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht. Schade, dass die so schwer sind oder stimmen die Angaben hier auch nicht?

Kann mir aber wirklich gut vorstellen, dass die hier in D tatsächlich 1000,- Euro kosten werden |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schau mir das auch mal an und order sonst auch in JP. Ich hab keine Lust mehr mich hier von Daiwa D abzocken zu lassen.

Auf die 424 noch Transport und MwSt. und Zoll drauf und man landet bei mitte-ende 500 Euro. Selbst 700-750 Euro im Laden würde ich in D sofort bezahlen. Aber ich schätze Gröbenzell wird es wieder übertreiben...


----------



## Spider-Team (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich bin ich ja kurz davor eine Luvito 256 zu kaufen...aber die Morethan lässt meinen Affen auch tanzen. Das Gewicht fibde ich sooo schlimm gar nicht mal.


----------



## sysp02 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Obwohl der Preis der Certate im Moment human ist im Verhältnis zu JP Preisen, vielleicht wirds ja bei der MORETHAN auch so, wär ja schön, bin trotzdem am überlegen ob diese oder die STELLA FI.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Gewicht ist doch gut. Die Rolle hat ein Super Metal Body -_- und kein Plastik. Ich möchte die 2500er für die Küste haben :>


----------



## Herr P (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und wann ist die Morethan zu ergattern ? Plat ist ja auch nicht der billigste Japaner !


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Liess halt einfach mal 4-5 Beiträge im Thread...


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die neue Stella bekommt mein Händler in den nächsten Tagen... Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen, aber irgendwie sieht das hier aus wie ein Penis |bigeyes http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/xlarge/shimano/Stella_GFreeBody.jpg

Ähhhm, wie lange braucht plat nochmal für die Lieferung nach D für die Morethan? |supergri


----------



## Herr P (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe ich ....Meine Erfahrung ist , dass Plat der teuerste ist und digitaka hat sie noch nicht ....

Es wundert mich doch immer wieder :

Ihr habt Zeit auf alles mögliche hinzuweisen  aber keine Zeit für eine konkrete Antwort ...


Na egal  - dann frage ich meinen Japaner ....


Nacht ... muss jetzt wieder Geld für tackle verdienen 

Herr P


----------



## Kark (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist denn damit zu rechnen,  dass es auch eine "normale" 3000er Morethan geben wird? Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Highspeed 3012H Modell anfreunden.


----------



## Spider-Team (18. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Kark schrieb:


> Ist denn damit zu rechnen,  dass es auch eine "normale" 3000er Morethan geben wird? Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Highspeed 3012H Modell anfreunden.



Nein, vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Herr P (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

warum nicht ?

zu schnell?


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

digitaka antwortet warum auch immer nicht mehr auf mails?! Er liefert aber zuverlässig und recht schnell. Günstiger als plat ist er auch. Hab schon 2 Rollen bei ihm bestellt, die Rollen sind tip top und haben keinerlei Mängel.


----------



## Spider-Team (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> digitaka antwortet warum auch immer nicht mehr auf mails?! Er liefert aber zuverlässig und recht schnell. Günstiger als plat ist er auch. Hab schon 2 Rollen bei ihm bestellt, die Rollen sind tip top und haben keinerlei Mängel.



Das stimmt.
Allerdings jat er alle neuen noch nicht aufgeführt. Weder Spinnings moch BC.
Selbst die neue Ignis hat er noch nicht, obwohl sie nahezu jeder andere schon vertreibt.


----------



## Spider-Team (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> warum nicht ?
> 
> zu schnell?



Von den Morethan haben sie immer nur wenige Modelle gemacht. Vermutlich wird es bei den dreien bleiben, die bislang angekündigt sind.


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

vielleicht füllt er gerade sein Lager mit den neuen Modellen und hat keine Zeit für mails :m http://digitaka.com/aboutus.php


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also die passende Bettwäsche habe ich bereits.


----------



## sysp02 (19. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kenne einer die Shimano 09 Sephia C3000S ? 
Soll ein Sahnestück sein, ähnlich Fireblood, nicht zu verwechseln mit den Modellen der Folgejahre, die sollen nicht zu vergleichen sein.



Gewicht: 215 g.  
 Übersetzung: 5.2  
 max. Bremskraft: 98 NM / 10,0 kg  
 prac. Bremskraft: 34,3 NM / 3,5 kg  
 Schnureinzug: 76 cm  
 Kugellager: 9 S-ARB + 1 Walzenlager


----------



## Aquarienfisch (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So am Dienstag kam die Antwort von Daiwa bezüglich der Morethan Branzinio.. 
Die Rolle wird voraussichtlich im September ins deutsche Programm aufgenommen und danach auch hier zu erwerben sein..


----------



## Herr P (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Tag !
Haben die auch gesagt , ob sie doppelt so teuer wird , wie der Japan KLassiker der Exist ?

Das ist und bleibt ein Witz !


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf den Preis bin ich auch gespannt. Bei dem aktuellen Wechselkurs und einem Yen Preis von 60K (= ca. 430 Euro) zzgl. Transport usw. dürfte Daiwa D als höchstes normalerweise im Bereich UVP 699,- und im Laden bei ca. 669,. liegen. Alles über 700 Euro wird einen Großteil der Leute dann wieder im Ausland kaufen lassen.

Ich bin gespannt ob sie den Fehler mit der Certate wieder machen...oder ob sie inzwischen eingesehen haben, das so eine Preisdiskriminierung nicht mehr in das Internetzeitalter passt. Vor allem nicht wenn die Produkte aus JP Shops teilweise nicht länger brauchen als aus heimischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Daiwa D aber mindestens ein halbes Jahr mehr benötigt, um die Rollen hier her zu schaffen ist doch was gutes. Dann kann ich noch ein halbes Jahr lang überlegen, ob ich das 2500er, oder das 3000er Modell nehme.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Einfuhr aus Japan sind's doch die 17,5 % + Versand also bei rund 500 €? Ich bin grad ziemlich hin- und hergerissen, weil's die Rolle mir wirklich angetan hat. Aber der doch nicht zu verachtende Schnureinzug von 95 cm ist fürs geplante Gummifischen auf Zander nicht sonderlich geeignet....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sysp02 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meint Ihr, man merkt einen Unterschied zur CERTATE außer von der Optik ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Komplett unterschiedliche Getriebe. Ich gehe daher jede Wette ein!

Bei den alten Exists war noch das Hyper Digigear (von den Saltigas) drin und die kurbelten sich besser (meiner Meinung nach) als die Certate und auch neue Exist, welche das DigiGear II drin haben. Die neue Morethan wird nun wieder ein Hyper Digigear. 

Grade deswegen freu ich mich richtig auf die Rolle


----------



## Herr P (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Order schon raus ?


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Reicht ne 3000er Daiwa zum mittleren Hechtfischen ? 


Größer gibts die ja leider nicht.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würd gerne in D über meinen Händler vor Ort bestellen. Von daher werd ich die Monate noch abwarten und wenn Daiwa es mit dem Preis nicht übertreibt über Gröbenzell kaufen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Reicht ne 3000er Daiwa zum mittleren Hechtfischen ?
> 
> 
> Größer gibts die ja leider nicht.....



3000er Daiwa = 4000er Shimano. Also wird das wohl passen :>


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Bei Einfuhr aus Japan sind's doch die 17,5 % + Versand also bei rund 500 €? Ich bin grad ziemlich hin- und hergerissen, weil's die Rolle mir wirklich angetan hat. Aber der doch nicht zu verachtende Schnureinzug von 95 cm ist fürs geplante Gummifischen auf Zander nicht sonderlich geeignet....
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Es ist Preis PLUS Versand und dann die Steuern ich glaube 19% und 3%

Ich muss mich ja optisch noch stark an die Rolle gewöhnen auch wenn sie schon noch Platz hätte:m


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also mir hat die sofort gefallen. Bei der neuen Stella war ich mir erst unsicher und hin und her gerissen bis ich schließlich zum Schluss kam, dass die mir nicht gefällt |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (20. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nein!
Antwort des Hellsehers.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (21. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Über den Preis hatt sich der Herr nichts gesagt, gerne hake ich nochmals nach 

Wenn der deutsche Preis etwas höher wäre wie der Japanische, so um die 500,- würde ich in Deutschland kaufen !! Anderen Falls nicht...

Ich stell mir immer die Frage, wie ein Preis zb bei der Exist von über 1000 Liste gerechtfertigt ist.. Klar das ist Luxusklasse und es steckt Entwicklung dahinter ect.. Aber von außen betrachtet ist es nicht mehr wie ein Seilzug.. 

und die gegenfrage dazu, warum kostet das ganze in Ausland teilweise nur die Hälfte, für das gleiche Produkt..?#d

Wäre für ne Sammelbestellung in Japan hier übers Forum um nochmal ein paar Euro rauszukitzeln =D


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> und die gegenfrage dazu, warum kostet das ganze in Ausland teilweise nur die Hälfte, für das gleiche Produkt..?#d



Das ist im Pinzip recht einfach zu beantworten.

Wir Deutschen finden es nicht nur geil, uns über eine Dekade in "Lohnzurückhaltung" zu üben und uns über sinkende Reallöhne zu freuen, nein, wir lieben es auch im Weltweiten Vergleich für homogene Produkte die höchsten Preise zu bezahlen. Man schaue sich mal Preise für Autos und Medikamente im Ausland an.

Von daher sind die 600-700 Euro für die Exist aus Japan nichts für uns, wir Zahlen lieber 1000 Euro hier. Ich wette, wenn Daiwa D da 3000 Euro rangeschrieben hätte, wären die Absatzzahlen noch höher...

Eine Sache ist hier der Wechselkurs. Der Yen wertet stark ab und die JP Shops akutalisieren täglich anhand der aktuellen Wechselkurse. Daiwa D stellt den Preis am Anfang des Katalogjahres fest.

http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-yen/chart

So ist der Euro über 20% stärker geworden im Vergleich zum Yen. Wäre die Entwicklung anders herum gewesen, würden die Japaner ihre Rollen als Re-Importe bei uns kaufen...

Die Frage ist, ob die Strategie, den Preis für ein Jahr bei solchen Wechselkursschwankungen fest zu legen, die richtige ist dürfte wohl die Preisanpassung der Certate gegeben haben. Die werden nämlich wenige über Gröbenzell verkauft haben und daher war die Aktion nötig.

Die "Menü Kosten" zählen als Rechtfertigung nicht, ich werfe eher versuchte Abzocke als Grund ins Rennen. Deswegen bin ich über die Preisgestaltung der neuen Produkte sehr gespannt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ich werfe eher versuchte Abzocke als Grund ins Rennen. Deswegen bin ich über die Preisgestaltung der neuen Produkte sehr gespannt.



Ich befürchte mal,das sie es wieder versuchen werden.

Die vorrangige Gewinnmaximierung verfügt zuweilen über ein schlechtes Kurzzeitgedächtnis.

Witzigerweise reagierte man hier bei Preisanstiegen in JPN sofort..bei den Infinity BR und Basiairs(wenn auch keine Spinnrollen ) reichten seinerzeit ja schon die reine Ankündigung einer Preissteigerung  um die Preise hier nahezu von jetzt auf gleich hochschiessen zu lassen.

 Gingen und gehen in JPN die Preise runter,wirds hier rotzfrech ignoriert und zumeist passiv lauernd ausgesessen ,wie Schmerzfrei der dt.Konsument denn nun wirklich ist.


----------



## sysp02 (21. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

An einer Sammelbestellung von einem versierten JP Käufer hätte ich bei einem guten Preis auch Interesse !


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Witzigerweise reagierte man hier bei Preisanstiegen in JPN sofort..bei den Infinity BR und Basiairs(wenn auch keine Spinnrollen ) reichten seinerzeit ja schon die reine Ankündigung einer Preissteigerung  um die Preise hier nahezu von jetzt auf gleich hochschiessen zu lassen.



Infinity ist was komplett anderes. Die kommen aus China und China sorgt dafür, das deren Juan sehr günstig bleibt, eben um die Exporte hoch zu halten. Bei steigenden Exporten den WK abwerten zu lassen ist schon eine gute Leistung.

http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-renminbi_yuan-kurs

Die Infinitys wurden aber verkauft und wenn man ehrlich ist, es ist eine (oder eher die) der besten Rollen für die Karpfenanglei. Und bei den Ausgaben der Hanta ist es auch völlig irrelevant, ob 3 Rollen für 10-15 Jahre Einsatz nun 750,- oder 1200,- Euro kosten. Von daher konnte Daiwa da einfach mal +100 Euro pro Rolle mehr abgreifen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (24. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

........


----------



## ulfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso?
Ist das Deine?


----------



## Spider-Team (24. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und mal wieder eine Aktion vorzeitig beendet...


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

|supergri


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was gibts neues von der aktuellen Stella? Mittlerweile haben die meisten Shops die auf Lager. Wer kann etwas berichten?


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> was gibts neues von der aktuellen Stella?



Immernoch hässlich :g ... das neue Design mit diesem optischen "Knick" zwischen Körper und Rotor ist so gar nicht mein Fall, werde wohl ein paar FEs auf Halde legen müssen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Immernoch hässlich :g ... das neue Design mit diesem optischen "Knick" zwischen Körper und Rotor ist so gar nicht mein Fall, werde wohl ein paar FEs auf Halde legen müssen |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 

Exakt so werde ich es auch tun!

Genauso wie die anfälligsten Ersatzteile. 

Bei ner FB jetzt den Fall gehabt,m dass E-Teile teilweise nicht mehr zu bekommen waren. Das soll mir bei der FE nicht passieren. 

Sind "Pfennigsartikel". Für 20 EUR kann man sich die wichtigsten Sachen schonmal auf Seite legen.


----------



## Tisie (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Sind "Pfennigsartikel". Für 20 EUR kann man sich die wichtigsten Sachen schonmal auf Seite legen.



welche Teile sind denn Deiner Erfahrung nach anfällig bzw. was ist Deine Empfehlung für so ein kleines Stella FE Mindest-E-Teil-Lager?

Normalen Verschleiß vorausgesetzt, keine Überlastung ... KL bekommt man ja auch woanders bzw. von anderen Serien, sind ja genormte Größen, aber welche anderen Teile werden über die Jahre bei der Stella fällig?

Gleiches gilt ja für Fireblood und Aspire ... noch bekommt man E-Teile (bei 'ner Fireblood vom Kumpel so ziemlich viel getauscht letztes Jahr, war aber auch schwer überlastet, von daher keine Referenz), aber wie lange noch und was sollte man sich evtl. schonmal hinlegen?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit Erfahrung kann ich da jetzt garnicht aufwarten. Ich kann nur vermuten. Wir reden ja von der FE und Verschleissteilen. 

Kugellager sind absolut unkritisch! 

Viel interessanter sind u.a. die Teile 11607, 11464, 8028. 

Hier könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass diese aufgrund des Materials (Kunststoff/Gummi) mit den Jahren porös werden. Gerade den Gummiring muss man für eine Wartung ja abziehen. Irgendwann wird er reissen!


----------



## pike-81 (27. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Kleinteile wie Schrauben, Scheiben und Federn sind auch empfehlenswert. Kosten nur Centbeträge. 
Die besuchen bei der Wartung gerne die Socken im mysteriösen Schwarzen Loch. 
Bremsscheiben würde ich auch zu Verschleißteilen zählen, hier kann man bei Bedarf allerdings auf ein Carbon-Upgrade zurück greifen. 
Wann wurde denn die FB abgelöst, bzw. wie lange kann man mit Teilen rechnen?
Petri


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Immernoch hässlich :g ... das neue Design mit diesem optischen "Knick" zwischen Körper und Rotor ist so gar nicht mein Fall, werde wohl ein paar FEs auf Halde legen müssen |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Seh ich genau so. Mir gefällt das Design immer weniger, je öfter ich mir die Rolle anschaue.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

amüsant wie viele die neue Stella hässlich finden. Zu denen zähle ich mich ja auch, mich würde aber trotzdem mal interessieren wie die neue so performt, oder traut sich jetzt niemand mehr? |supergri


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Kleinteile wie Schrauben, Scheiben und Federn sind auch empfehlenswert. Kosten nur Centbeträge.
> Die besuchen bei der Wartung gerne die Socken im mysteriösen Schwarzen Loch.
> Bremsscheiben würde ich auch zu Verschleißteilen zählen, hier kann man bei Bedarf allerdings auf ein Carbon-Upgrade zurück greifen.
> ...


 

Richtig zb. die Feder für den Riegel der Rücklaufsperre! UND das dazugerörige Plastik T-Stück!

Kann es sein, dass die FB bis 2007/8 lief?


Mal was anderes: 

Was antwortet Ihr eigentlich denen, die Euch fragen "Warum eine Stella, Exist....?"

Die Frage stellte mir neulich der Handwerker meines Vertrauens....

Ich hab dann eine Stella sowie ne Biomaster aus der Garage geholt und ihn beide mal Kurbeln lassen. Erst die Bio dann die Stella. Die Bio läuft schon echt gut....Trotzdem war der Fall sofort klar.


----------



## BDeKid (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OT:

Kurze Frage / Bitte .... 

Ich möchte  eine der folgenden Rollen kaufen  ( sind nicht wirklich High End )  

Rolle: 
Shimano Rarenium CI4 4000 FA (C14)

oder 

Shimano Technium 4000 FD


habe dazu nen eigenen Beitrag verfasst

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282769

Vielleicht kennt die ja jemand und kann mir berichten.

Danke 
MfG
B,DeKid 

/OT


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Was antwortet Ihr eigentlich denen, die Euch fragen "Warum eine Stella, Exist....?" Die Frage stellte mir neulich der Handwerker meines Vertrauens....



mit so was fängt man halt mehr Fische.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Was antwortet Ihr eigentlich denen, die Euch fragen "Warum eine Stella, Exist....?"
> 
> Die Frage stellte mir neulich der Handwerker meines Vertrauens....



Ich lass mich auf solche Diskussionen garnicht groß ein und sag nur, das mir beim Spinnangeln solche Rollen gefallen.

Ich will ja auch nicht von den anderen, das sie sich für ihre Rolle/Rute XYZ rechtfertigen müssen. Nur wenn der Fragesteller offensichtlich von Neid getrieben und einem unsympathisch ist, dann kann man mal mit ein paar Sprüchen voll in die Kerbe hauen. Aber das muss mit etwas Feingefühl entschieden werden.


----------



## magi (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

" Weil ich den Preis, gemessen an dem, für mich gegebem Mehrwert entsprechender Rollen gegenüber mittelpreisigen Rollen i.d.R ok finde.." (wobei die aufgerufenen Preise für ne neue Exist mMn above and beyond sind)

Die neue Stella kann ich optisch auch nicht einordnen.. Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird wohl bei der folglich relativ stark bleibenden Nachfrage nach den FE-Modellen vermutlich kein Händler noch wesentlich was am Preis drehen. Hoffe trotzdem, dass da noch was geht.


----------



## pike-81 (27. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Wenn man noch 6-7 Jahre Teile kriegt, ist das doch ok. 
Sonst kann man ja immer noch eine Gebrauchte zum Ausschlachten ersteigern. 
Warum Stella?
Hobby halt. 
Traum erfüllt. 
Arbeite viel, und wenn es dann zum Ausgleich ans Wasser geht, soll alles passen. 
Wenn man ehrlich ist, merkt man devinitiv einen Unterschied. 
Petri


----------



## bobbykron (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*




Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Was antwortet Ihr eigentlich denen, die Euch fragen "Warum eine Stella, Exist....?"
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir wieder mein lieblingszitat von magi ein 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968340&postcount=4450


----------



## bobbykron (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab die tage die fi begrabbelt. Geile rollen. Die bremskraft bei der 2500er ist absolut beeindruckend. Fand aber den anlaufwiederstand der 4000hg recht hoch.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Da fällt mir wieder mein lieblingszitat von magi ein  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968340&postcount=4450



gefällt mir :m

und natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied. Seitdem ich meine Exist habe, möchte ich eigentlich die Certate nicht mehr begrabbeln, obwohl die auch zweifelsohne zu den sehr guten Rollen zählt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Wen es interessiert:

In den E**Y Kleinanzeigen verschachert einer ne Exist für 400 EUR.


----------



## ulfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Da fällt mir wieder mein lieblingszitat von magi ein
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968340&postcount=4450


|supergri


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube Daiwa und Shimano haben jetzt doch endlich kapiert, dass sich die Kunden in D nicht verarschen lassen... die neue Stella ist in Japan inkl. Zoll und MwSt. nicht wirklich günstiger.


----------



## weserwaller (29. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Verlinke eine Nachfrage von mir aus anderem Thema hierher *Beitrag 13*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4095957#post4095957


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. März 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> |supergri



Das ist es!#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab inzwischen mal an den neuen Stellas gekurbelt. War soweit alles in Ordnung. Wäre aber auch schlimm, wenn nicht. Das komische Design bleibt trotzdem und die Öffnungen in der Spule hätte man auch gerne entgraten können... -_-


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Verlinke eine Nachfrage von mir aus anderem Thema hierher *Beitrag 13*
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4095957#post4095957



 gibst dazu keine Erfahrungen?
 Bin am Überlegen, aber das liest sich nicht so prickelnd
 Gruß A.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bevor ich die ca. 250 Euro für ne Caldia ausgebe, spar ich ein bisschen Länger und hol die Certate...


----------



## weserwaller (2. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bevor ich die ca. 250 Euro für ne Caldia ausgebe, spar ich ein bisschen Länger und hol die Certate...



Da habe ich zwei Stück von 2014er 3012H und 2510PEH Frage war nach Erfahrungen mit der Caldia, ob ähnlich schlecht. Ich würde wenn so ist, wohl noch eine Dritte 3012 dazu nehmen.


----------



## ulfisch (2. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

google mal "Daiwa caldia forum"
und ließ Dir möglichst auch die englischsprachigen Foren durch, dann bekommt man meist ein gutes Bild.
Im Zweifelsfall, nimm die ältere die schein i.O. zu sein und wird allgemein geschätzt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine 4000er SFE Exxon Valdez ist mir gestern am Wasser trocken gelaufen. Von jetzt auf gleich war sie laut und der Lauf extrem "metallisch". War so nicht schlimm, wollte eh einpacken. 

Hab sie Zuhause wieder voll getankt und war heute auch los, läuft wieder wie neu. -_-

Trotzdem frag ich mich, wo sie das ganze Öl lässt. Ich meine, ich spül sie ab, sie bekommt Gischt, Brandung und Regen ab und hin und wieder taucht sie auch mal ein bisschen. Aber das so eine Rolle dann mal leer wird?? 

Ist euch mal eine Rolle trocken gelaufen? Mir ist sowas noch nie passiert...nicht einmal mit meinen 100 Euro Daiwas, welche seit fast 15 Jahren nicht einmal gewartet wurden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dein was???


----------



## ulfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4000 SFE Stella auf Grund des Oelverlustes mal schnell in E.Valdez umbenannt#6:q

Nein ist mir noch nie passiert aber ich fische auch nicht so viel wie DU mMn bin ich da keine Referenz


----------



## pike-81 (7. April 2014)

Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens, woher das Öl am Strand kam.


----------



## Plietischig (7. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Um auf 100€ Rollen zurückzukommen, ich hab ne Technium 2500 FC, die in knapp 2 Jahren 400 Betriebsstunden runter hat.
Die Rolle lief bereits nach einem guten Jahr extrem trocken und laut. Hab die auseinander gebaut, geölt, und das Restfett neu veteilt. Nach 2 Monaten lief sie wieder "wie auf Metall". Ganz schlimm wirds wenn es regnet.
Zum (nach)fetten bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## sysp02 (7. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet Ihr von der 2011 Japan Twinpower ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Kotzi (7. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab ne 2500 S, ist ne super Rolle.
Was willst du denn hören?


----------



## sysp02 (7. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte sie an einer Balzer Karthago Sbiro 25 in 3,90 m benutzen. Ich könnte eine für 260 € bekommen. In dieser Preisklasse so um 300 € gibt es ja noch Alternativen. Ich habe schon eine Twinpower CI4 2500, eine neue Certate 2500, eine Apire 1000 FA und eine Stella Fe 2500 im Einsatz. Wo ist die Japan Twinpower zwischen diesen einzuordnen ? Da es sie hier offiziell nicht gibt, könnte es Probleme mit Reparaturen geben, von daher die Frage ob es trotzden lohnt, man hört ja manchmal, dass die JDM Rollen noch besser sind als die für den EU Markt, deshalb mein Interresse. Ich habe halt nicht die Möglichkeit sie vorher mal Probe zu kurbeln, die Bremse zu testen etc., deshalb meine Frage zu Erfahrungen.


----------



## sysp02 (8. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist Euch bei manchen Daiwa-rollen auch die Riefe (Vertiefung) in der Spule aufgefallen ? Wofür ist die ? zum Beispiel die neue IGNIS aber auch die neue Caldia.


----------



## Kotzi (8. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

an sysp02:

Da ich noch keine Stella und Aspire in der Hand hatte ( länger, also nicht trocken kurbeln) kann ich das nicht so ganz einordnen, aber in anderen Foren wird der Lauf mit der einer Stella verglichen, in anderen Bereichen wahrscheinlich dann abgespeckt, wie gesagt kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Die Rolle ist absolut super, neben meiner Branzino meine Lieblingsrolle, Bremse arbeitet super, der Lauf ist ruhig, besitzt kein Spiel bei mir und macht halt so alles was ich von einer Rolle erwarte seit 2 Jahren komplett ohne zicken am Bodden.

Wenn ich irgendwannmal wieder das Geld habe werde ich mir wohl auch noch eine 3000er mit normaler Spule und normaler Übersetzung zulegen.


Mfg


----------



## Spider-Team (8. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Ist Euch bei manchen Daiwa-rollen auch die Riefe (Vertiefung) in der Spule aufgefallen ? Wofür ist die ? zum Beispiel die neue IGNIS aber auch die neue Caldia.



Da packst du den Spulenknoten rein |bigeyes


----------



## sysp02 (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke !


----------



## sysp02 (16. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet für einen identischen Preis die neue Stella oder die exist hyper costum zu bekommen, welche würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## Herr P (16. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gar keine !

Ich würde mir die Morethan von Daiwa kaufen !

Was sind das bloss immer fuer Fragen hier ? Wenn jetzt alle Stella sagen  - kaufst Du sie dann ? Dir muss es doch gefallen . Ich höre hier eher die indirekte Frage , ob Du Dir die Rolle überhaupt leisten willst .


Es ist alles immer nur Geld|bigeyes


----------



## sysp02 (17. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Problem ist, Stella kann ich hier im Laden begutachten, die FE habe ich selber, die Daiwa müßte ich ungesehen kaufen, deshalb die Frage nach Erfahrungen von jemanden der eine Hyper Costum schon gefischt hat. Auf einem Verkaufsportal werden diese selbst gebraucht noch sehr hoch gehandelt und optisch gefallen sie mir auch, deshalb das Interesse, hergestellt werden sie ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie heisst denn das Modell genau?


----------



## sysp02 (17. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Modell war
*Daiwa Exist Hyper Custom 2508*

 hat sich aber erledigt, ich war heute noch mal bei meinem örtlichen Angelgeschäft und habe die neue Stella C3000 FI gekauft.


----------



## ulfisch (17. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



sysp02 schrieb:


> Das Modell war
> *Daiwa Exist Hyper Custom 2508*
> 
> hat sich aber erledigt, ich war heute noch mal bei meinem örtlichen Angelgeschäft und habe die neue Stella C3000 FI gekauft.


 keine Exist
habe keinen Vergleich zur Stella aber die Exist HC gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten von meinen Exist Modellen.

Viel Spass mit der Stella udn schön berichten.


----------



## weserwaller (18. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Verlinke eine Nachfrage von mir aus anderem Thema hierher *Beitrag 13*
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4095957#post4095957



Zitiere mich ungern selbst aber gibt es mittlerweile mehr Erfahrungen zur SHA oder verstauben die weiter in irgendwelchen Vitrinen.


----------



## Veit (18. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ Weserwaller: Ich habe eine, allerdings in 2500er Größe. Bisher fünf Mal gefischt. Solide Rolle, aber aus meiner Sicht durchschnittlich in der Preisklasse. Klappern tut bei meiner allerdings nichts. Es wirkt alles wertig und für die Größe (fische sonst meist 4000er) stabil und sauber verarbeitet. Kann man aus meiner JETZIGEN Sicht kaufen. Was das Laufverhalten angeht, ist Shimano für das selbe Geld natürlich besser, auch wenn ich im Falle der SHA nicht weiß, ob es an der hohen Übersetzung liegt. Interessanter wird die Langzeitqualität. Da hatte ich vor rund zwei Jahren mit einer Daiwa Theory keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die hat nach gerade mal drei Monaten intensivem Fischen schon massiv nachgelassen, was ich für eine Rolle mit UVP von über 300 Euro schwach fand.


----------



## Herr P (20. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So Freunde !

Wer besitzt wirklich eine Exist 3012  - das neuste Modell und mag darüber berichten ?


----------



## ulfisch (20. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die 2510PE-H und bin bisher ganz zufrieden bzw. werde immer zufriedener#h


----------



## Bommaringa (25. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage, wenn ich mir jetzt bei digitaka die neue Exist kaufen sollte, was kommt da noch alles auf den Kaufpreis drauf außer 19% MwSt?


----------



## ulfisch (25. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

es kommt auf Kauf UND Versandkosten 19%MwSt und dann 3% öh Zoll.
Ich rechne immer Kauf + Versand zusammen rechne in Euro um
und dann grob 20 % drauf, kommt hin.
Wenn du dir Ärger ersparen willst, gebe an, dass sie den RICHTIGEN Betrag in die 3fache Ausführung der Rechnung, aussen an dem Paket reinschreiben.
Ansonsten schreiben Asiaten gerne mal niedrigere Beträge rein, kann man Glück haben, hat mir mal 40 Euro gespart aber in der Regel musst du zum Zoll watscheln#c


----------



## SnakeEater (25. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat der zoll eigtl. ein Verzeichnis wann man wieviel geblättert hat?


----------



## Bommaringa (25. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft ulfisch!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (26. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja der Zoll hat ein Verzeichnis bei dem die Einfuhrgüter kategorisiert sind. Hierbei wird zwischen den Fertigungsstufen differenziert. Man kann zum Beispiel sich Teile als einzelnes kaufen und selber zusammensetzen. Diese werden geringer verzollt, als zur Gänze vollendete.

Grüße


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeEater (26. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, ich will wissen ob sich der Zoll aufschreibt wann ich für was wieviel von welchem Shop Zoll bezahlt hab.
Falls dem so ist, schon ein Päckchen im Verzeichnis steht, man nochmal bestellt und der Versender mit sich reden lässt, könnte man auf illegale Ideen kommen, von wegen Umtausch D


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



SnakeEater schrieb:


> Ne, ich will wissen ob sich der Zoll aufschreibt wann ich für was wieviel von welchem Shop Zoll bezahlt hab.
> Falls dem so ist, schon ein Päckchen im Verzeichnis steht, man nochmal bestellt und der Versender mit sich reden lässt, könnte man auf illegale Ideen kommen, von wegen Umtausch D



Alter...sei mal nen bisschen realistisch!#6


----------



## Herr P (30. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wann ist denn endlich die neue Morethan lieferbar ...??


----------



## Twister_Jigger (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Morethan ist nun in JP verfügbar...hat schon jemand bestellt? Wenn der hohe Schnureinzug nicht wäre, hätte ich sie sofort geordert.


----------



## Herr P (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo dennn ?


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Plat!


----------



## Herr P (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da steht meines Wisens auch nur BOOK NOW!


----------



## rudini (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute ,

wo kann ich denn Ersatzteile "übersichtlich" bestellen für Twin Power SFC und Stella SW 2008er Modelle...(ball bearings ,drive gear etc)

muß net in Deutschland sein!

THX
TL
|wavey:


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



rudini schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> wo kann ich denn Ersatzteile "übersichtlich" bestellen für Twin Power SFC und Stella SW 2008er Modelle...(ball bearings ,drive gear etc)
> 
> ...


 

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/shimano-parts-c-21_41.html

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/shimano-spinning-reel-parts-c-200301_200302.html


guck da mal!


----------



## rudini (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dank Dir Jamdoumo!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Herr P

Dann buche doch erstmal eine. 
Ich finde die Rolle überraschend "günstig". So im Vergleich zur neuen Stella.


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo liegt die neue Stella inzwischen eigentlich preislich. Hat sie sich etwas eingependelt?


----------



## isi 81 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wo liegt die neue Stella inzwischen eigentlich preislich. Hat sie sich etwas eingependelt?




Günsigstes Angebot was ich momentan gefunden habe für die 2000, 2500, und 3000 ist 548,99€!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat die schon wer und kann was zum Unterschied zur Fe sagen!

Abgesehen von der Optik!


----------



## Veit (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die FI und hatte vorher die FE. Beides tolle Rollen ohne Einschränkungen. Die FI ist gefühlt aber nicht besser (aber auch nicht schlechter). Ich kann zu beiden Rollen nichts negatives sagen. Die FI macht einen etwas robusteren Eindruck, was aber möglicherweise einfach nur auf die Optik beruht (wirklich bulliger), das Design war bei der FE aus meiner Sicht aber das schönere. Nun gut, das sind wohl reine Geschmackssachen.
Das Weglassen der Wartungsschraube und der Verzicht auf die Rücklaufsperre bei der FI gefallen mir persönlich allerdings nicht. Beim Angeln selbst habe ich die Rücklaufsperre zwar nie genutzt, wohl aber mein Zusammenlegen der montierten Rute.


----------



## ein Angler (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die FI in 2500 gedreht, ich finde sie dreht als wenn man eine hoch übersetzte Rolle in Schwung bringt. 
 Vom Spiel her würde ich sagen besser als die FE, doch zu merken. Der Body ist gewöhnungsbedürftig wobei das nicht schwer fallen sollte. Mal sehen wie die 4000 sich handelt.
 Andreas


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hab am Samstag ne 3000er gekurbelt...ich merk da nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zumeinen FEs...


----------



## angler 1954 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Isi81, wo hast du denn das Angebot gefunden.
Hat jemand schon die 4000er in der Hand gehabt. Hat die den gleichen Body wie die 2500er?


----------



## sysp02 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4000er Body ist größer. 2500 und 3000 ist gleich.


----------



## Norweger2000 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal die accurate twinspin sr 6 in den
Händen gehabt bzw gefischt? Sie sieht robust aus und wiegt unter 300 Gramm.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und hat eben über 70cm Schnureinzug...das ist schon ganz schön wenig.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Könnte mir mal jemand eine Einschätzung zu den beiden, im Moment, vertriebenen Certates geben
mich würden wenn die 3000er Modelle interessieren
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-CERTATE-3000-Frontbremse-Neuheit-2014_c792-801_p72353_x2.htm
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Daiwa-CERTATE-3000-Frontbremse_c792-801_p58021_x2.htm


Wirken irgendwie sehr ähnlich und liegen doch auch Zeitlich kaum auseinander.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die teurere ist die aktuelle Version und hat auch ein Mag Sealed Schnurlaufröllchen und ein Lager mehr.

Wenn du sie im Salz fischen möchtest, dann nehm die teurere! Wobei 350 Euro für die Certate ein recht angenehmer Preis ist.


----------



## ulfisch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ah danke Dir, ja Salz|supergri
und ja 300 oder 350 sind wahrlich fein#6


----------



## buddah (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab beide - bei zu empfehlen...da machste nix verkehrt !! 

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach ner Salzwasserolle fürs wämere Salzwasser!

Hat jemand schon ne Biomaster SW 8000 PG gefischt?
Hält die Bremse was sie verspricht?


----------



## SchleppLugi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nimm die neue, von der Performance ist fast kein Unterschied aber sie schaut einfach, wie ich finde um welten besser aus.

LG Christian


----------



## ulfisch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Jungs,
ich müsste mich ja optisch an beide gewöhnen aber geht schon besser als viele andere.

Die Shimano Engetsu hat nicht ganz zufällig jemand
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.plat.co.jp/SHIMANO_ima/MADAI-TENYA/MADAI-TENYA_ima4.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/en/manufacturers_id/11/products_id/11550/shimano.html&h=281&w=450&tbnid=LHlJ34-m2A4zDM:&zoom=1&q=shimano%20engetsu&docid=_zLM7P-kO6f23M&ei=_nB_U4qyBoGG4gSTmoDYDg&tbm=isch&client=safari&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=380&page=1&start=0&ndsp=29&ved=0CGcQrQMwBQ

10 Kg Bremskraft, hoher Schnureinzug, für das Salzwasser geeignet, nur 235Gr. und natürlich eine Schönheit.

Allerdings meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass Shimano die max. Bremskraft angibt und Daiwa eher die durchschnittliche, das würde das ganze wieder relativieren.

Die Schnurfassung ist etwas mau aber das ist wohl Shimano understatement#c


----------



## Twister_Jigger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kenn ich nicht, aber wenn du einen hohen Schnureinzug und Salzwassereignung möchtest guck dir die neue Daiwa Morethan an


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herr P (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hat schon jemand die neue Morethan?


----------



## Tisie (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 10 Kg Bremskraft, hoher Schnureinzug, für das Salzwasser geeignet, nur 235Gr. und natürlich eine Schönheit.



Naja, wobei ich mich schon frage, wieviel Sinn 10kg Bremskraft bei einer Rolle mit 2500er Body machen (*klick*) ;+ |rolleyes ... wenn es um die echte Ausnutzung von 10kg Bremskraft geht (d.h. Fische, die dagegen noch Schnur abziehen), würde ich in einer ganz anderen Rollenklasse schauen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Naja, wobei ich mich schon frage, wieviel Sinn 10kg Bremskraft bei einer Rolle mit 2500er Body machen (*klick*) ;+ |rolleyes ... wenn es um die echte Ausnutzung von 10kg Bremskraft geht (d.h. Fische, die dagegen noch Schnur abziehen), würde ich in einer ganz anderen Rollenklasse schauen.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Das ist die Shimano Krankheit zu wenig Schnurfassung zu haben.
Meine Daiwa Fuego 1000 war der Soare HSG 2500 in Sachen Schnurfassung überlegen, deutlich!!

Ist zwar schön aber im Prinzip rausgefallen alleine wegen der Schnurfassung.


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Im Moment gibts auf e-bay die Daiwa emeraldas `09 2506
aus Australien für umgerechnet 280 Euro plus Versand und Zoll.
Mein Geldbeutel sagt ich darf nicht:c aber wäre schön wenn sie in der Familie bleibt.
Ist ein super Angebot da die anderen bei 400+X losgehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin ein wenig sprachlos!

Eigentlich bin ich eingefleischter Shimano Fan und total überzeugt von den Rollen. Keine Rolle läuft besser, weicher, leichter als ne Stella...

...naja und dann hatte ich letzte Woche die Exist von nem anderen Angler in der Hand. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Rute testen und hab garnicht gegukt was da für ne Rolle dran hängt....

Alter Schwede läuft das Ding rund und weich...keinerlei Spiel sondern 100% präzise...

Echt abgefahren....meine Rollenwelt steht Kopf!


----------



## angler 1954 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja, ich bin auch gerade beim überlegen welche Rolle ob Stella oder Exist.Mein zögern ist der Preis. Exist fast doppelt so viel wie ne Stella?


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute !

Bei Plat ist ja die New Exist aus dem PGM geflogen !

Geht die Rolle jetzt weltweit in den Sale ?


----------



## ulfisch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ui die ist ja echt weg|bigeyes
glaube nicht, dass A&M von knapp 1000 auf 600 runtergeht aber mal sehen.
Im Moment kostet ne Exist aus Japan in etwa 600-700 Euro je nach Versand und Zoll, nur in GER wird die für einen 1000er verkauft, in Japan lag sie schon immer um die 65000 Yen und somit in etwa auf dem Preisniveau der Stella.


Wenn man eine haben will, würde ich es mir überlegen, die alten Existmodelle werden OVP eher teurer als billiger siehe Exist hyper Custom, Certate hyper Custom, Exist native Custom und die Branzino Modelle usw.
Bei Shimano ist es nicht anders Fireblood ect.


----------



## Herr P (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso sollte A und M die fuer 600 raushauen ?


----------



## ulfisch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der Certate sind sie auch auf die Japanpreise eingegangen und die HyperExist gabs mal für 550 glaube ich, die hat auch mal 1000 gekostet.


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin der Meinung das ich bei gleichem Preis wohl eher zur Exist als zur Stella greifen würde. 

Aber: 

1. Hab ich mir gerade noch ne stella gekauft.

und

2. Sind 1000 Mücken für ne Rolle schwer übertrieben!

Dafür kann man ja ne Woche im puff übernachten!:vik:


----------



## ulfisch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Deswegen ja in Japan
oder versuchen sich ne Exist hyper custom zu holen#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das ich bei gleichem Preis wohl eher zur Exist als zur Stella greifen würde.
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


 

 Die Leistungen sind dann aber sehr reduziert.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Oh ein Kenner! :m


Zurück zum Thema:

Die Exist hats mir jedenfalls schwer angetan. Wollte mir jetzt auch mal ne Luvias anschauen.

Die Daiwa Rollen haben allerdings auch neandere Übersetzung als die Shimanos bei gleichem Schnureinzug. Ein Grund für den leichten Lauf?

Eine Certate an der ich bei German Tackle gedreht habe fand ich jetzt nicht sooo berauschend...auch optisch nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

da ich selber leider nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden bin, hoffe ich hier auf einige gute Ratschläge.
Meine geliebte Shimano Twin Power 4000 FB ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Leider versagt seit einger Zeit regelmäßig die Rücklaufsperre. Das hat mich inzwischen nicht nur einige Fische gekostet, sondern mir zuletzt auch massive physische Schmerzen bereitet, weil beim Anschlagen plötzlich der Rücklauf einsetzte und ich mir den Rollenbügel derartig in die Finger gehauen habe, dass ich zunächst meinte, mir gerade den Ringfinger gebrochen zu haben. Zum Glück war es dann doch nur eine heftige Prellung, aber seither ist das Vertrauen endgültig weg und ich brauche dringend Ersatz!

Einsatzgebiet ist zu 95% Ostsee, das bedeuted Spinnfischen auf Mefos vom Boot und Strand sowie leichtes Pilkangeln auf Dorsche. Zusätzlich würde ich die Rolle gerne im Urlaub am Mittelmeer sowie Atlantik einsetzen (Zielfisch:Wolfsbarsch) und gelegentlich an und auf der Elbe zum Zanderangeln. Als Ruten fische ich meistens eine Gamakatsu Cheetah 96mh sowie eine Shimano Aspire 5-20gr WG.

Bisher hatte ich ausschließlich Shimano Rollen im Einsatz. Ich bin aber mit diesem Hersteller nicht verheiratet und wäre auch gegenüber anderen aufgeschlossen. 

Mir sind bisher in's Auge gefallen:

Shimano Twin Power
Daiwa Infinity Q
Daiwa Certate
Daiwa Morethan Branzino (eigentl. schon zu teuer aber halt auch sehr schick!)

Der preisliche Rahmen sollte EUR 400 nicht überschreiten, gerne auch weniger. 
- Stimmt es dass die Größe einer 4000er Shimano einer 3000er Daiwa entspricht?
- Wem würdet ihr im direkten Vergleich der Infinity Q und der Certate den Vorzug geben?
- Ist die Morethan Branzino nur schicker oder hebt sie sich auch technisch schon deutlich gegenüber den anderen ab?
- hat jemand einen konkreten Tipp zum Rollenkauf in Japan; macht das überhaupt Sinn?
- Habt Ihr noch Alternativen im Petto?

Danke vorab und viele Grüße!


----------



## biX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

mal ne kurze Rückfrage: Hast Du das Problem mit der Rücklaufsperre vielleicht erst, seit dem Du die Rolle mal gefettet hast?

MfG
V.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das könnte sogar stimmen. 
Ich habe die Rolle vor ca. einem Jahr mal geölt und gefettet und das Problem dann wohl einige Wochen später erstmalig gehabt. Der Ausfall kommt wie gesagt auch nur sporadisch und meistens unter größerer Last (beim Pilken, Anschlagen und während des Drills).  Hatte es aber nicht damit in Verbindung gebracht, weil ich den Body nicht geöffnet hatte bzw. technisch nichts verändert habe.

Grüße!


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Findling schrieb:


> Das könnte sogar stimmen.
> Ich habe die Rolle vor ca. einem Jahr mal geölt und gefettet und das Problem dann wohl einige Wochen später erstmalig gehabt. Der Ausfall kommt wie gesagt auch nur sporadisch und meistens unter größerer Last (beim Pilken, Anschlagen und während des Drills). Hatte es aber nicht damit in Verbindung gebracht, weil ich den Body nicht geöffnet hatte bzw. technisch nichts verändert habe.
> 
> Grüße!


 
Den "Body" brauchst Du auch nicht zu öffnen. Mach die Spule runter, nimm die Rücklaufsperre raus, nehm die auseinander (hört sich schlimm an aber das kann ein 3 jähriger) mach die sauber und mit etwas Glück wars das dann. 

GGf. Shimano Servicecenter.


----------



## buddah (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Daiwa Infinity Q kommt imo nicht an die Certate ran!

Die neue Certate ist durchaus Ihr Geld wert ! 

Grad kannst du allerdings recht günstig ne Stella FE ergattern.  Mit ein bischen Glück ist ne 4000 für 400€ zu bekommen!!


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



buddah schrieb:


> Die Daiwa Infinity Q kommt imo nicht an die Certate ran!
> 
> Die neue Certate ist durchaus Ihr Geld wert !
> 
> Grad kannst du allerdings recht günstig ne Stella FE ergattern. Mit ein bischen Glück ist ne 4000 für 400€ zu bekommen!!


 
sogar locker für 350


----------



## Tisie (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Den "Body" brauchst Du auch nicht zu öffnen. Mach die Spule runter, nimm die Rücklaufsperre raus, nehm die auseinander (hört sich schlimm an aber das kann ein 3 jähriger) mach die sauber und mit etwas Glück wars das dann.
> 
> GGf. Shimano Servicecenter.



Genau, Rücklaufsperre NIE fetten, nur ölen ... nach Reinigung + Öl sollte das wieder funzen!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Danke für Eure Tipps, ich werde das versuchen und hoffe darauf, dass die Twin Power dann noch ein paar Jahre als Ersatzrolle ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Eine Neuanschaffung soll trotzdem her, schon damit ein evtl. eintretender Totalausfall mir nicht den Tag versaut. Daher bin ich weiterhin für Tipps dankbar. Ich schau mir jetzt mal die Stella FE an. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würdet ihr die der Certate vorziehen?


----------



## Tisie (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich schau mir jetzt mal die Stella FE an. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würdet ihr die der Certate vorziehen?



Zu den aktuellen Preisen der Stella FE auf jeden Fall!


----------



## biX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Na Mattes, das würde mich auch interessieren.
Unser "üblicher Verdächtiger"?

(Kümmer Dich lieber um mein "Rutenproblem"  )

V.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sonntag ging eine bei Ebay für knapp 360 weg. Mein Kumpel hat seine für 330 in den Kleinanzeigen verscherbelt.

Aktuell ist übrigens ne FI für 570 in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## buddah (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für 570 bekommste aber ne neue vom Händler!!


----------



## biX (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so, Gebrauchtware ...


----------



## bobbykron (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 11er Japan Twin Power wäre auch ne Überlegung wert. Ist ne spitzen Rolle und mit der Stella absolut auf Augenhöhe...


----------



## Tino34 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Die 11er Japan Twin Power wäre auch ne Überlegung wert. Ist ne spitzen Rolle und mit der Stella absolut auf Augenhöhe...



Schon getestet und in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, gebraucht kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Bei Ruten bin ich da experimentierfreudig aber bei Rollen lege ich Wert darauf, dass sie neu sind. Damit ist die Stella raus. 

Wenn nicht noch eine anders lautende Erkenntnis kommt, wird es wohl auf die Certate hinauslaufen.


----------



## bobbykron (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Schon getestet und in der Hand gehabt?



Yes, kürzlich einen 4000er erstanden :k

Moritz hatte im Abverkauf auch alle Modelle der Stella FE für 400€. Als ich letzte Woche da war, habe ich aber nur noch 2500er und 1000er liegen sehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Die 11er Japan Twin Power wäre auch ne Überlegung wert. Ist ne spitzen Rolle und mit der Stella absolut auf Augenhöhe...



Ist die silberne die es bei plat gibt für knapp 280 kann das sein?


----------



## bobbykron (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ist die silberne die es bei plat gibt für knapp 280 kann das sein?



:m :k

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/13477/


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Hammer die hab ich letzte woche gesehen. Woher hast du Deine?


----------



## bobbykron (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glück bei ebay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Experten!

Kann mir einer sagen ob der Knob der Stella 4000FA auch auf die Stella 4000FB passt?


----------



## geomujo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

kann weg


----------



## Peter S (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da kannst du schon mal ein par Jahre mit auskommen!

 Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab ne Frage zur Morethan... weiß jemand für was das "R" in der Bezeichnung steht? 2510*R*-PE. Hat schon jemand die Morethan im Einsatz? Wie ist die so im Vergleich zur Exist?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

R =Regular,Hinweiskürzel auf die 4.8 Standardübersetzung.Die höher übersetzten tragen ein H=High.


----------



## Nickinho (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute, wie lange hat man Garantie auf eine gekaufte stella beim shop boddenangler?


----------



## Tino34 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich würde da mal anrufen! Brauchst die Info weil du deine einmal gefischte Stella verkaufst?


----------



## Nickinho (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Also ich würde da mal anrufen! Brauchst die Info weil du deine einmal gefischte Stella verkaufst?


Ja genau  Hatte mir erhofft sie mehr zu nutzen aber ich brauche sie nicht in dem 4000er Bereich


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

eventuell solange, wie das Gesetz es vorschreibt|kopfkrat


----------



## silversurfer81 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> R =Regular,Hinweiskürzel auf die 4.8 Standardübersetzung.Die höher übersetzten tragen ein H=High.



Bist du sicher? |kopfkrat

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Custom-Frontbremse-Japan-Modell_p51240_x2.htm

Evtl steckt doch was anderes dahinter?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ajotas (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand schon die neue Daiwa Infinity-Q mit dem A-Zusatz nach der Größenbezeichnung....

zum Guggeln:

- Daiwa Infinity-Q 2500A



....und kann dazu was schreiben, wie gefällt usw.?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr gut. Design ist Geschmackssache, Lauf erstklassig und für Daiwa untypisch, einen perfekt sitzenden Kurbelknauf.


----------



## ajotas (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke,...da es noch nicht so tolle Fotos zu finden gibt, kannst Du evtl was einstellen?

Welche Argumente sprechen aus deiner Sicht beim derzeitigen Daiwa Preisgefüge für diese Rolle? die aktuellen Certates sind ja nicht wirklich teurer.

Warum findet sich dieses Modell bisher nur bei so wenigen Anbietern?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich besitz keine, hab aber dran gekurbelt, gehorcht und gewackelt.

Edit: Auf den Fotos im Internet sieht sie auf jedenfall dunkler aus, als sie ist!


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rolle ist neu und kommt erst so langsam in die Läden. Die dürfte im Vergleich mit der Certate recht identisch sein. Beide 2x Mag Sealed und selbe Getriebe.

Und auch wenn ich das Thema Lager nicht mag, muss ich das hier mal ansprechen. Die Certate hat 2 Lager mehr, ich vermute, das ein Lager bei der Infinity im Knob fehlt Der Knob dreht nicht so leicht wie bei einer Exist oder Stella.

Dafür sitzt der Knob passend, und hat kein Spiel, wie es eben bei den Certates doch ein wenig vorkommt und mich persönlich zur Weissglut bringt. Zum einen wegen dem Klicken und zum zweiten, weil Daiwa es nicht schafft an seiner zweitbesten Rolle den Knob so zu bauen wie Shimano an 80 Euro Modellen. 

Wenn ich mich im Laden für eine entscheiden müsste und beide zur Auswahl habe, dann würde ich die Certate nehmen, wenn der Knob bei dem Modell perfekt sitzt und kein Klackgeräusch beim Angeleinsatz zu erwarten ist. Sonst würde ich die Infinity nehmen. WObei mit die Farbe nicht sooo gut gefällt. Wie gesagt, sie ist sehr viel heller als die Shop Fotos es vermuten lassen.

Ausser du willst eine Highspeed Rolle, dann kommst du um die Certate nicht herum.


----------



## ajotas (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke! Das mit den Knobs war mir so noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Mefomaik (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Boardies,

möchte mir evtl eine Shimano Biomaster SW-A 4000er kaufen@Nun gibt es besagte Rolle meist als XG version und bei ein händler(A&M) als hg version(japanversion)
Welche ist besser?

Oder ist ed nur nen Unterschied von fer Übersetzung?

Gruß Maik


----------



## spin73 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz schön eingeschlafen der Thread in letzter Zeit... 

Angelsport Moritz in Nauen hat ab diesen Donnerstag die Stella 3000 FI in HG und XG im Angebot, für sagenhafte 429 €. Ist zwar die mit der goldenen Kurbel, bei dem Preis werde ich aber wohl trotzdem definitiv zuschlagen! Liegt damit immernoch gut 170 € unter dem preiswertesten Angebot das ich im Netz finden konnte.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Super Rolle!

Hab ich gesten dran gedreht!


----------



## spin73 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die pornöse goldene Kurbel schreckt mich schon ein wenig ab.  Egal, bei der HG wird trotzdem zugeschlagen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

find ich auch ganz ganz fies die farbe! naja bestell die bei Plat halt ne silberne und gut!


----------



## spin73 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was kostet die Kurbel bei Plat? Ne Vanquish Kurbel dürfte ja auch passen, oder?


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ne Kurbel für ne Stella 4000 SFE (nur der Arm) kostet 32,12 EUR.


----------



## spin73 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der für die FI ist aber komplett anders, und aus einem Stück.


----------



## Jamdoumo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....Hä?


----------



## Besorger (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mal eine andere frage hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der shimano 11 twin power c3000hg ? laut umhören soll sie die stella in den schatten stellen. ich habe auch schon eine FE und die FI ist einfach sexy ausser die knaufs der beiden rollen sind nich so meins die würde ich auch umrüsten und die bremsscheiben durch carbon bermsscheiben ersetzen. nur leider gibt's die twinne in Deutschland nicht


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der shimano 11 twin power c3000hg ? laut umhören soll sie die stella in den schatten stellen. ich habe auch schon eine FE und die FI ist einfach sexy ausser die knaufs der beiden rollen sind nich so meins die würde ich auch umrüsten und die bremsscheiben durch carbon bermsscheiben ersetzen. nur leider gibt's die twinne in Deutschland nicht




Was ist an einem Metall/Plastik- Teil sexy?|kopfkrat
Den Spruch kenne ich ansonsten nur vom Koch Frank Rosin.|uhoh:


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das tut sie, habe selber zwei davon, will nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Tino34 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kostenpunkt inkl Versand und Zoll?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ca. 350€, kommt drauf an, wo du bestellst
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=shimano+11+twin+Power+c3000hg


----------



## Besorger (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kostenpunkt laut Internet war das billigste 240 mit free shipping   da kann die stella FI nicht mithalten preislich.

seit wann ist ne stella aus Plastik ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> Kostenpunkt laut Internet war das billigste 240 mit free shipping da kann die stella FI nicht mithalten preislich.
> 
> seit wann ist ne stella aus Plastik ?


 

 An meinen ist jedenfalls kein Metallknauf. Wo sitzt an deiner Stella der Sex?


----------



## Besorger (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich find die optisch besser wie die FE  und am besten die FD   aber die FI mit der goldenen kurbel hat es mir angetan  aber der preis puhh  die xzoga wird schon nicht billig


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> ....Hä?



Na ist die bei der FI nicht so wie bei der Vanquish, ohne das dicke runde Gelenk der älteren Serien? Sieht auf den Bildern ja so aus.


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage hat jemand von euch  Erfahrung mit der shimano 11 twin power c3000hg ? laut umhören soll sie  die stella in den schatten stellen. ich habe auch schon eine FE und die  FI ist einfach sexy ausser die knaufs der beiden rollen sind nich so  meins die würde ich auch umrüsten und die bremsscheiben durch carbon  bermsscheiben ersetzen. nur leider gibt's die twinne in Deutschland  nicht



Nichts gegen die Twin Power. Gute Rolle - ohne Frage. Aber zwischen der und der Stella, liegen nicht nur optisch für mich Welten! Wozu Bitteschön bei ner Stella die Bremsscheiben tauschen? Die 4000er hat max. 11kg Bremskraft, was soll man da noch verbessern? Wenn das irgendwas bringen würde, dann hätte Shimano längst selbst welche verbaut. Da kann Hechtangler noch 100 Fotos der 3000 HG posten, mich bekehrt er damit nicht.  Die Debatte hatten wir ja auch schon auf BA. Die einzige Rolle die bei Shimano annähernd auf Stella-Augenhöhe spielt, ist für mich persönlich die Vanquish. Feine Rolle, wenn man auf wenig Gewicht Wert legt, und trotzdem maximale Kraft haben will. Schick ist sie außerdem. Trotzdem läuft die Stella nach meinem Gefühl nochmal um einiges satter.

@Besorger Da hast du Recht. Die FD ist mit Abstand die optisch schönste Stella. Die 4000er sieht zudem noch schön bullig und kraftvoll aus.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

sorry habe mich vll falsch ausgedruckt bei der TP würde ich die scheiben wechseln ! was bringen mir 11kg Bremskraft bei einer 0.13er PP  aber die 4000ist mir zu groß meine xzoga wird 220g wiegen da wollte ich keine zu schwere rolle drauf hauen so 225g 250g wären schon optimal  soll ja nur eine neue zander Kombi werden. nur das leider die hochübersetzten rollen etwas schwereranrollen  ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden den knauf find ich bei stella und TP doof ich mag diesen T knauf nicht von der FE3000 der ist super für mein empfinden


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich find die Twinpower nicht schlecht aber an ne Stella kommt sie auch meiner Meinung nach nicht ran. Wenn ich mich recht errinnere hat Hechtangler auch noch andere KL in die TP eingesetzt und diese (was gut ist) komplett selber geschmiert. Dann läuft diese Rolle mit Sicherheit traumhaft aber nicht wie eine Stella. Ich hab ne gepimpte Biomaster mit Tauschlagern und Eigenfettung. Läuft besser als die TP11 an der ich mal am Rhein drehen durfte. 

Aber es ist alles Geschmackssache. 

Apropos Stella: Gestern kam endlich passend zur neuen Rute, auch meine neue Stella. Modell 4000FI. Ausgepackt und losgekurbelt. Ich bin nicht wirklich begeistert. Die Rolle macht Schleifgeräusche und läuft auch nicht so schön leicht an wie meine FEs. Hatte im Laden mal eine inner Hand die lief wirklich seidenweich. 

Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass Rollen sich teilweise auch einschleifen müssen...

Hat einer von Euch da Erfahrungswerte. Oder hat einr von Euch das Ding schonmal aufgemact und selbst gefettet? Ne Wartungsschraube gibts ja nicht mehr. 

Wahrscheinlich schick ich sie zurück!


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also meine Stellas haben immer geschliffen obwohl die SW hat nicht geschliffen aber die 3000FE hat bei mir anfangs auch geschliefen aber das hört man viel bei den hochpreisigen rollen aber woran es genau liegt weis ich auch nicht am wasser höre ich da 0 von und merke es auch nicht!  ja nur leider muss man rollen tunig aus Japan bestellen        und selber fetten wollte ich auch da hab ich aber angst wegen garantie und das ich was kaputt mache.


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Besorger Hol dir doch die 4000er Vanguish. Da machste nix falsch. Ist ne Super Rolle und wirklich sauleicht. 240g ist schon ne Hausnummer. Hab selbst eine und bin echt zufrieden.

Schleifgeräusche würde ich das bei den Stellas nicht nennen. Ist glaube eher es ist der Totpunkt beim Kurbeln, der leichte Geräusche macht. Das ist aber wohl bei allen Rollen so. Von selber fetten und anderen Experimenten würde ich einfach die Finger lassen. Trotz gegenteiliger Meinungen, sind die meisten Rollen dann oft totgefettet, oder beeinträchtigen den Lauf der Rolle. Wird schon nen Grund haben, warum Shimano mittlerweile ein geschlossenes System an der FI verbaut.

@Jamdoumo Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Bin auch gerade an ner 4000 FI dran, da bekomme ich gleich Bauschmerzen. Von Schleifgeräuschen habe ich bisher nichts gehört, im Gegenteil. Vielleicht ein Montagsmodell erwischt? Ich würde sie umtauschen lassen und wenn die Probleme wieder auftreten sollten, dann ist das schon ein starkes Stück. Allerdings brauchen auch Stellas ein paar Tage um richtig eingefischt zu sein, so blöd sich das anhören mag.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also das mit den schleifgeräuschen gabs auch schon bei den FE´s das weis ich weil da dachte ich auch sie ist kaputt!     hmm  wo ist zwischen den beiden rollen eig der unterschied ? ich hab mal beide gefischt ich fand die stella leichter vom lauf her.   gewicht und schnureinzug wären top


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Vanquish ist halt aus CI4 und auf das machbare an Gewichtsreduzierung getrimmt. Das macht sich im Lauf halt etwas bemerkbar. Die Stella läuft halt etwas satter, weicher würde ich nicht sagen. Hat ein Kugellager weniger als die Stella und ein paar Komponenten sind halt etwas abgespeckter im Vergleich zur Stella. Halt quasi ne 3/4 Stella in Leichtbauweise. Am Wasser merkt man davon nicht Allzuviel. Wurfweiten, Lauf und Bremse sind schon top. Außerdem sieht sie ehrlich gesagt viel schicker aus als die Stella.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit der Vanquish soll das sone Glücksnumemr sein. In 2 Läden hat man mir von der Rolle abgeraten wegen erhöhten Reklamationen. 

Ich werde heute nochmal etwas dran Kurbeln. Fischen werde ich Sie wenn es sich nicht verbessert nicht. Dann eher zurück schicken und tauschen lassen!

Bei meinen FEs war das auch so. Da ich die aber selber warten kann ist das nicht so das Drama gewesen. Nachgefettet und gut wars!


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ok über Optik lässt sich streiten  die FE wiegt in 3000 sogar nur 225g  also noch leichter und hat meines wissens die gleiche spulengröße wie die 4000er ?  also wäre die FE ja doch wieder die Optimale   man is das alles schwer hehe


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hm... Kann sein dass das bei den ersten Modellen so war, mir ist aus dem Bekanntenkreis nichts derartiges bekannt. Kumpel fischt das Ding jetzt sehr intensiv seit nem guten Jahr, die läuft wie am ersten Tag. Bei mir bisher auch kein Kritikpunkt zu finden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spin73 schrieb:


> Hm... Kann sein dass das bei den ersten Modellen so war, mir ist aus dem Bekanntenkreis nichts derartiges bekannt. Kumpel fischt das Ding jetzt sehr intensiv seit nem guten Jahr, die läuft wie am ersten Tag. Bei mir bisher auch kein Kritikpunkt zu finden.


 
Die die ich im Laden inner Hand hatte liefen auch gut! Abernicht auf Stella Fe Niveau und für nen fuffi mehr würde ich mir ne Stella kaufen statt ne Vanquish...jetzt nach abraten der VErkäufer!


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> ok über Optik lässt sich streiten  die FE wiegt in 3000 sogar nur 225g  also noch leichter und hat meines wissens die gleiche spulengröße wie die 4000er ?  also wäre die FE ja doch wieder die Optimale   man is das alles schwer hehe



Ne mein lieber. Die 4000er Vanquish hat ne normale 4000er Spule. Die 4000er Stella SFE hat ne flache Spule, deshalb ist die Spulengröße mit der 3000er nahezu identisch. Auf die 4000er Vanquish geht aber mehr an Schnur.


----------



## Tisie (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

vom Lauf der Vanquish war ich im Laden auch etwas enttäuscht (v.a. die 3000er, die 4000er lief etwas besser), aber das sagt natürlich nicht viel aus ... eine leichte Skepsis blieb jedoch hängen.

Wer behauptet, daß Rolle XYZ auf Stella-Niveau läuft oder diese sogar übertrifft, hat meiner Meinung nach noch nie intensiv eine Stella gefischt. Die JP TP, Aspire, Fireblood & Co. sind top Rollen (die ich auch sehr gerne fische!) und die laufen schon recht dicht an der Stella, aber im direkten Vergleich unter echter Belastung in der Praxis legt die Stella (kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur für die FE sprechen) in nahezu allen Belangen nochmal 'ne spürbare Schippe drauf - das ist einfach so.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spin73 schrieb:


> Ne mein lieber. Die 4000er Vanquish hat ne normale 4000er Spule. Die 4000er Stella SFE hat ne flache Spule, deshalb ist die Spulengröße mit der 3000er nahezu identisch. Auf die 4000er Vanquish geht aber mehr an Schnur.


 
Da hatter Recht!


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Die die ich im Laden inner Hand hatte liefen auch gut! Abernicht auf Stella Fe Niveau und für nen fuffi mehr würde ich mir ne Stella kaufen statt ne Vanquish...jetzt nach abraten der VErkäufer!



Ist ja auch keine Stella! Was für nen 50er mehr?! Die Vanquish kostet Neu zwischen 330 € und 350 €. Dafür bekommte ich für rund 400 € nirgendwo ne 4000er Stella.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v622/TatElantra/IMG_45931_zps2bfb51b2.jpg

die isch sexy


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spin73 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keine Stella! Was für nen 50er mehr?! Die Vanquish kostet Neu zwischen 330 € und 350 €. Dafür bekommte ich für rund 400 € nirgendwo ne 4000er Stella.


 
Bei FP 399 und die Stella FE 459. 

Daher meine Aussage

Wo gibts die Vanquish für 350?


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vom Lauf der Vanquish war ich im Laden auch etwas enttäuscht (v.a. die 3000er, die 4000er lief etwas besser), aber das sagt natürlich nicht viel aus ... eine leichte Skepsis blieb jedoch hängen.* Die kleineren Modelle hab ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt oder gefischt. Dazu kann ich nix sagen. Spreche nur für meine 4000er, und die ist 1A.*
> 
> Wer behauptet, daß Rolle XYZ auf Stella-Niveau läuft oder diese sogar übertrifft, hat meiner Meinung nach noch nie intensiv eine Stella gefischt.


_*100% Zustimmung! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele *_#6


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Vanquish für 350?



Bei Angelsport Moritz in Nauen die 4000er sogar für 300 € laut Nachfrage, auch die 3000er.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja aber da kann ich ja lieber eine 3000FE nehmen die leichter ist 5cm mehr schnureinzug hat ca  und 225 statt 240g wiegt  die spulen größe ist ja dann vergleichbar so hätte ich wieder gewicht gespart  und ne FE kostet 350-370euro


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moritz verschickt aber nicht!


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, die Spulengröße ist mit der 4000er Vanguish halt nicht vergleichbar. Bevorzuge nicht so nen großen Schnureinzug, da ich mit der Rolle jiggen und auch bei Bedarf nen Wobbler gemächlich führen möchte. Von den hoch übersetzten Rollen bin ich irgendwie weg, der Anlaufwiderstand stört mich einfach.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

und wenn ich mir überlege das die stella dann das gleiche wie die Vanquish kostet  kla stella     hmmmmm jetzt sind wir immer noch nich weiter


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal: Welche Vanguish kostet denn soviel wie ne Stella? Die Vanquish bekomme ich für ca. 300 €, die Stella kostet neu mindestens 400-450 € bei ner FE - SFE, wenn man sie überhaupt noch bekommt. Die FI geht bei 599 € los. Verstehe die Vergleiche nicht?


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie gesagt   350-370bezahl ich für eine 3000FE    NEU


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> wie gesagt   350-370bezahl ich für eine 3000FE    NEU



Sind dann aber immernoch 50-70 € mehr für ne kleinere Rolle, im Vergleich zur 4000er Vanquish.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die aber leichter ist wie die vanquish und mehr schnureinzug hat     schnurfassung is beim zandern egal 150m geflecht reicht mehr als dicke aus


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Hab nie unter 200m Geflecht auf der Rolle. Ein guter Wels oder Abriss reicht schon, und dann ist kaum noch Schnur auf der Rolle. Die Fische interessiert in der Regel nicht ob du nur auf Zander aus bist.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

wie wills du mit einer 0.13er schnur nen waller im Rhein im Strom oder strömungskante stoppen ? das ist ja schon mit der richtigen Kombi je nach spod nicht ohne  und waller fang ich jedes jahr gezielt mit der spinne  ich muss mir das alles nomma überlegen


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische keine 13er Schnur. Das kleinste für den Fluß ist ne 16er Daiwa 8 Braid, die ist so dünn wie die meisten 13er anderer Hersteller, wenn nicht dünner. Stoppen kann man nen großen Waller mit ner 50 oder 100g Rute gar nicht.  Bei mehr Schnur ist aber wenigstens die kleine Chance gegeben, dass der Fisch nach 100 oder 150m mal ne Pause einlegt bzw. hat man mit mehr Schnur ne bessere Chance, den Fisch vielleicht doch noch auszudrillen, während bei 100 oder 150m Schnur es dann einfach irgendwann Peng macht und die blanke Spule grüßt.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dann ist es in halle anders wie am Rhein   hab ich schon oft genug erlebt  aber muss ja auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden   ich brauch erstmal das richtige Setup    aber die bxzoga black Mamba in 275cm-60g würde mit nem waller 140 fertig werden darüber wird es schon enger      ist dann nur die rollen frage


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Denke das ist fast überall gleich und dasselbe. Mittlerweile schwimmen reichlich Großkaliber an Wallern in allen deutschen Flüssen. Mit ner 60g Rute würde ich sicher nicht gezielt auf Waller spinnen. Ob man nen Fisch ausgedrillt bekommt oder nicht, ist von so vielen Faktoren abhängig, dass es da keine Patentrezepte gibt. 

13er Schnur bzw. deren Tragkraft, halte ich beim Jiggen im Fluß (mit ordentlich Strömung, Hindernissen etc.) jedoch für unterdimensioniert. Und ich mache mir halt zum Spinnfischen nicht unter 200m geflochtene auf die Rollen. Keine Lust nach 1-2 Abrissen permanent wieder neue Schnur aufzuspulen. Aber das soll jeder machen wir er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also ich fisch ie 0.13er am Niederrhein  meist im hafen  bis jetzt ist die mir noch nie gerissen  ich kann ja mit der bremse arbeiten  und du hast mehr köderkontrolle und mehr wurfweite  und weniger wind in der schnur   ich hab mich von 0.19 runter gearbeitet auf 0.13mm    bei der barschrute  0.10er sogar  im gleichen revier      daher kommt für mich auch keine 4000er rolle in frage die sind mir zu dick  aber ist ja wieder geschmackssache


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sagte deshalb ja: Es kommt auf die Gegegebenheiten an!  Im Hafen ist ja auch nicht im Fluß. Da reicht sicherlich eine 13er Schnur, jedoch ist meine 8 Braid sicher nicht dicker als deine 13er. Was die Wurfweite angeht sicher ebenfalls nicht, da es keine mir bekannte Geflechtschnur gibt, die sich weiter wirft als die Daiwa 8 Braid. Etwas dickere Schnur hat außerdem auch einige Vorteile. Die Absinkphase ist länger und man hat mehr Reserven gegen Abrieb. Ich schalte allerdings auch ein 0,55er Fluorocarbonvorfach vor.

19er nutze ich nur für die schwere Hechtrute. Diese ist allerdings wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, für die Tragkrakt, enorm dünn. Gezielt auf Barsche angle ich auch nicht mit 16er Geflecht, dafür habe ich die Daiwa in Stärke 8. Aber wie gesagt: Die Fische interessiert nicht auf welchen Zielfisch du gerade aus bist, von daher ist etwas Reserve immer gut. Im ürbigen ist die 4000er Vanquish um einiges kleiner als eine vergleichbare Stella 4000 SFE. Also nimm sie erst mal selbst in Augenschein, bevor du vermeintlich weißt wie groß oder klein sie im Vergleich mit ner 3000er FE ist.


----------



## Besorger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich hab heute die neue xzoga in der Hand gehabt puhhhhhhh die is mega end geil    da muss aber erstmal eine rolle warten  und das sind die einzigen modelle in Deutschland     ja das mit der schnur ist geschmackssache.  mehr abrieb hab ich im winter lieber wenn die ringe  vereisen


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stella FI läuft jetzt einwandfrei...


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



spin73 schrieb:


> Stoppen kann man nen großen Waller mit ner 50 oder 100g Rute gar nicht.



dachte ich mir nämlich auch... wenn nicht die Schnur, dann ist die Rute der limitierende Faktor. Sollte beim Zanderangeln tatsächlich ein guter Wels einsteigen, hat man ganz schlechte Karten denke ich. Ich kann da leider nicht mitreden, auf Wels angle ich nicht und Zander haben wir hier keine, zumindest keinen nennenswerten Bestand. |supergri


----------



## ein Angler (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
 Ist auch beim Zandern kein Problem, dafür hat man ja die Bremse zum einstellen. Wir hatten letztens einen von 1,25m. Rute bis 40g und rolle Hypercustom 2500 und Flurcarbon 0,36mm als Vorfach. Aber hat fast ne Stunde gedauert.
 Andreas


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ist auch beim Zandern kein Problem, dafür hat man ja die Bremse zum einstellen. Wir hatten letztens einen von 1,25m. Rute bis 40g und rolle Hypercustom 2500 und Flurcarbon 0,36mm als Vorfach. Aber hat fast ne Stunde gedauert.
> Andreas



Ich rede auch mehr von den Kalibern jenseits der 1,70m und vom Fluß beim Uferangeln, ohne Boot etc. Die Rollenbremse hilft dir da bei ner 3000er oder 4000er Rolle und starker Strömung recht wenig, wenn ein kampfstarker Fisch einfach weiterschwimmen will, sein Gewicht nutzt und nicht mitspielen will. Der zieht bei entsprechender Größe/Gewicht auch bei geschlossener Bremse Schur von der Rolle, als ob es keine Bremse gäbe. Da kommt selbst eine 4000er Stella nah an ihre Belastungsgrenze. Nem Kumpel ist letzens beim Zanderspinnen ne 60g Rute kurz nach dem Biss von nem richtig guten Waller gebrochen, und die Rolle war nach ein paar Minuten auch hinüber. Einwirken konnte er auf den Fisch mit dem leichten Gerät nicht die Bohne. Zugegeben: Er hatte die Bremse ziemlich geschlossen. Hinderte den Fisch aber nicht mühelos Schnur abzuziehen, wie bei ner Freilaufrolle.  War übrigens beides kein Billigzeug. Die Rolle hört sich jetzt an als ob jemand Sand ins Getriebe geschüttet hat. Große Waller haben eine solch ernorme Kraft wenn sie wollen, da hat man selbst mit brachialem Gerät Mühe sie zu kontrollieren. Der zweite Knackpunkt wäre dann die Länge der Schnur. Deshalb sage ich: Nicht unter 200m Geflecht am Fluß.


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hahaha  WENN du bei so einem fisch überhaupt den anhieb durch bekommst ohne das die schnur direkt reisst   daher ist für mich ein waller keine Notsituation als Überlegung wert  aber wie gesagt das kann und darf ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden  wie oft hier die 2m waller auf keine kopytos gehen oh weia .    ich glaube ich werde mich als rolle aber doch für eine stella enscheiden das ist einfach liebe zwischen angler und rolle    und rute  naja die neue shoregame von xzoga is der absolute ober mega hammmer Wahnsinn aber sie ist grün was auch keiner hat     jetzt rätsel ich


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mal nachgefragt. Aber hast du überhaupt schon mal in nem Fluß mit starker Strömung nen "ordentlichen" Waller auf ner 50 oder 60g Spinnrute gehabt?


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich schick dir mal meine waller per PN ich poste öffentlich keine bilder  wie gesagt ich angel am Niederrhein  die stellen kanns du mit dem Oberrhein garnicht vergleichen mit hinternissen und co


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

aber wenn du einen LIEBEN waller hast der nur IN der buhne buhne rum macht kanns du ihn EVTL raus bekommen je nach Pegel und fisch    ! ansonsten bist du mit der zanderrute aufgehoben wie mit ner matchrute auf meter hechte   daher    selbst wenn die schnur haken etc halten würde kanns du den fisch einfach nicht kontrollieren hab ich schon viel zu oft erlebt  ! leider kann man sowas ja nicht beeinflussen


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das hört sich schon anders an. Da hast du Recht. Manchmal sind die Waller ja auch wie ein nasser Sack und lassen sich fast ohne Gegenwehr aus dem Wasser ziehen. Meist verabschiedet sich ja bei nem größerem Waller auf leichtes Zander/Hechttackle der Haken, das Vorfach oder die Schnur. Wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man ihn halt raus. Brauchst mir keine Bilder schicken, ich glaub dir das auch so. 

Mir ging es halt mehr um solch verallgemeinernden Aussagen wie die von "ein Angler".


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ach was wir hier schon an ruten hatten 8000er stella sw pg 0.46r schnur  xzoga blank 20kg   und fisch ist ungebremst den hauptstrom HOCH   leider ist halle nicht um die ecke sonst hätte ich dich mal eingeladen     das Problem ist   einfach hier die Gegebenheit der stelle   und genau an der schei... stellen wo nur Packlage ist Spundwände Unterwasser steinkanten  da sind die waller aktiv ;( und draussen die Strömung wo du den mit allen mitten weghalten MUSST  das geht ja mit ner waller Kombi schon kaum. kla wir hatten auch 196er die 15min in ner rinne rum gemacht hat      und sons garnix


----------



## spin73 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist wirklich unglaublich was die großen Waller für ne Kraft entwickeln können, alleine schon durch ihr Eigengewicht in Verbindung mit Strömung etc. Und ne 8000er Stella hat echt ne Hammerbremse. Aber wie du schon sagtest: Die Gegebenheiten machen den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg aus. Mit ner dafür ausgelegten Wallerspinnkombo ist es in der Tat schon fast unmöglich den Fisch zu kontrollieren, mit ner 40g Rute einfach unmöglich. Es sei denn, man hat keine Hindernisse, ein Boot und ein Stillgewässer.

Ach du, in der Saale sind auch reichlich große Waller drin. Der größte an der Rute gefangene hatte wohl um die 2,17m.  Sind sicherlich auch noch größere drin.


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja das ist der grund warum allerbeifang keine Option ist  dafür wird das fischen auf zander und barsch zu unschön und ich lege lieber mehr Sachen auf Feinheiten  wie wurfweite köderkontrolle   und dann kann trotzdem noch ein waller kommen hab auch schon mit 0.13er schnur gefangen und 0.27er trilene Vorfach  auch wenn ich am grübeln war  hehe


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Update:

Jetzt nach ein Paar Angelausflügen läuft die Stella nochmal um einiges besser. Gegenüber jedem Zweifel erhaben und besser als die FE.


----------



## Herr P (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin !

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche verschwindet die Exist aus dem Daiwa PGM  - zumindest habe ich sie nicht im France Katalog gesehen .

Gibt es da vielleicht noch mal Abverkaufspreise ?


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre ist sie in meinem Katalog drinne!


----------



## Herr P (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ah - hast schon den neuen ... alles klar  - danke !


----------



## Besorger (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Japp die FI hab ich jetzt auch drauf ! und ich finde sie ist was leiser ?   schnur hab ich jetzt die  : Avani Sea Bass Maxpower Tracer  in 0.8 drauf     besser geht's nimmers  obwohl ich die stella noch tunen wollte  hehe


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich find die FI richtig geil. Fehlende Wartungsöffnung nervt aber sonst wirklich ne klasse Rolle. 

Die FI läuft wesentlich satter als die FE. Hab mir noch ne 2. 4000er gegönnt. 

Meine FEs behalte ich trotzdem denke ich....man weiss ja nice was kommt. #c


----------



## Mikey76 (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Die FI läuft wesentlich satter als die FE.



Was muss ich mir unter "satter" vorstellen? Kannst Du das bitte genauer beschreiben? Hab mir noch 'ne 4000-er SFE zugelegt und überlege, ob ich die behalte oder doch die FI nehme, falls ich für die SFE keine "tiefe" Spule (also FE) mehr bekommen sollte.

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also die FE war nach 10 Einsätzen eben schon ausgeklappert! 

(scherz - und wech ...)


----------



## Besorger (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

warum kauft man sich eine SFE um dann eine tiefe spule nach zu kaufen :-O oder versteh ich da gerade was falsch ?


----------



## Mikey76 (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee, haste schon richtig vestanden. Die 4000-er gibts ja hier nur als SFE. Daher hab ich 'ne FE-Spule nachbestellt. Finde die FI eben, sagen wir mal, nicht besonders schön vom Design her. Wenn aber die inneren Werte jetzt die FE doch übertreffen sollten, würde ich mir die FI vielleicht noch mal näher anschauen...


----------



## Elgar (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wo kann man denn eine FE Spule bestellen?

Würde ich mir auch kaufen.


----------



## Mikey76 (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

z.B. bei Fishing Attack Shop...


----------



## Elgar (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, da muss ich gleich mal schauen.


----------



## Besorger (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also beide rollen sind hammer technisch ist die FI in meinen augen besser ! übertrifft die die FE noch mal also zumindest für mich spürbar alles andere an Spielerei kann man über Japan beziehen


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bitte was?


----------



## Mikey76 (5. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich einige hier für bekloppt halten werden, möchte ich trotzdem mal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der Stella 4000 SFE loswerden. Man liest ja viel zu der Kultrolle. Allerdings decken sich diese Erfahrungsberichte leider nicht mit meinem Empfinden. Aber der Reihe nach:
Voller Vorfreude hab ich dem Paketboten das Paket quasi aus der Hand gerissen, um die Rolle endlich testen zu können.

Die erste Enttäuschung nach Einschrauben der Kurbel: merkliches Spiel der Kurbelachse. Nicht ganz so viel wie bei meiner Fireblood, aber eben doch vorhanden. Die zweite Enttäuschung nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen: eine Geräuschkulisse, wie ich sie mir von einer Premiumrolle nie erwartet hätte. Besonders stark beim Erreichen des jeweils maximalen bzw. minimalen Spulenhubes. Und dazu bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ein leichtes Klacken, welches vermutlich vom leichten Spiel der Kurbelachse herrührt. Das ganze hat sich auch nach zahlreichen Kurbelumdrehungen (nebenbei beim Fernsehen) nicht verändert. Und die Fireblood läuft subjektiv um Längen besser, bis auf das Kurbelspiel. Ich werde die FE jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder zurückgeben und befürchte auch, dass die FI ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzt. Irgendwie hab ich bei 'ner Rolle in diesem Preissegment viel mehr erwartet. Nur mal am Rande: Ich hab noch eine aktuelle Certate in der 2500-er Größe. Hier ist die Kurbel nahezu frei von Spiel und sie läuft auch leichter als die Stella - allerdings dafür nicht ganz so weich.

Wie schaut es denn mit der Morethan Branzino aus? Gibt es da jetzt ein Nachfolgemodel und wie ist diese Rolle im Vergleich zur Certate einzustufen vom Laufverhalten her? Läuft die smoother als die Certate? Oder findet man Rollen mit meinen Vorstellungen bzw. Ansprüchen erst in noch "hochpreisigeren" Regionen (Exist)? Ich bin etwas ratlos im Moment. Blöd ist auch, dass hier in meiner Umgebung kaum ein Händler entsprechende Rollen am Lager hat, somit fällt Probekurbeln leider flach.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Neue Morethan läuft sehr gut und hat alles, was Daiwa zur Zeit an Techologie hat. Sie ist aber durch das Hyper Digigear (ist auch in den Saltigas drin) recht laut. Meiner Meinung nach aber die beste Rolle zur Zeit.

Zur Stella, ist ne gute Rolle. Aber auch bei meiner hört man deutllich das Getriebe arbeiten.


----------



## Mikey76 (5. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mit meinen Erfahrungen da nicht alleine bin... 

Gibt es die Morethan schon irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, ist für jeden Daiwa Händler in D Lieferbar.


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> OK, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mit meinen Erfahrungen da nicht alleine bin...



kann ich auch bestätigen mit der Kurbel. Die Exist hat mir damals viel besser gefallen.


----------



## Tisie (6. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Mikey76: Bleib locker und mach Dich nicht heiß! Gib der Rolle etwas Zeit und fisch die erstmal ein - am Wasser wirst Du begeistert sein!

Meine 4000SFE liegt in allen Belangen DEUTLICH vor meinen Freiblood, Aspires & Co und für die Angebotspreise als Auslaufmodell findet man einfach keine bessere Rolle.

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin auch ein kleiner Perfektionist, aber irgendwann bin ich einfach davon abgekommen, die Rollen ständig im stillen Kämmerlein zu kurbeln und auf jedes kleine Geräusch oder Spiel zu achten. Statt sich so verrückt zu machen und alles schlecht zu reden fische ich die Rollen einfach und die Performance unter Last am Wasser ist absolut perfekt und zufriedenstellend #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bobbykron (6. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Mikey76: Bleib locker und mach Dich nicht heiß! Gib der Rolle etwas Zeit und fisch die erstmal ein - am Wasser wirst Du begeistert sein!
> 
> Meine 4000SFE liegt in allen Belangen DEUTLICH vor meinen Freiblood, Aspires & Co und für die Angebotspreise als Auslaufmodell findet man einfach keine bessere Rolle.
> 
> ...




|good:

Volle Zustimmung


----------



## pike-81 (6. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen!
Hab selber eine 3000 FE und bin am überlegen, noch eine 4000er, vielleicht sogar FI, anzuschaffen. 
Jedenfalls bin ich absolut zufrieden. 
Da klappert nichts, kann nichts Negatives berichten. Die hohe Übersetzung kommt mir beim Forellenfischen im Fluß sehr gelegen. 
In einem HHer Daiwashop habe ich mehrere Rollen probegekurbelt. Die haben teilweise fast das doppelte einer Stella gekostet, und ich war sehr entäuscht. Da war doch teilweise arg viel Spiel in Kurbel und Spulenachse. 
Muß aber nichts heißen. Trotz des hohen Preises sind eben doch gewisse Fertigungstoleranzen vorhanden, und man kann immer ein Montagsmodell erwischen. 
Wer weiß, wieviele Leute die schon begrabbelt haben, oder wie oft sie von einem Online-Shop versendet wurde, und Retour ging?
Wenn man kein absolutes Schnäppchen macht, immer im Laden probekurbeln, am besten mehrere Rollen des Wunschmodells. 
Petri


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...Shimano ?...geht mitlerweile gar nicht.Nicht nur,dass die FI hässlich ist....nein,auch sie klappert und hat viel Spiel im Kurbelgelenk.Ich habe mitlerweile einiges FIs gekurbelt...und überall dasselbe...es "klickt" und "klackt" immer an denselben Stellen.Und zum Thema Fertigkeitstoleranz bei Shimano ....#h"Shimanski"Eigentlich war ich eingefleischter "Shimanski" Fan....doch wenn ich eine neue Rolle kaufe,kann es nicht sein...dass ich mir erst 5-6 Modelle der gleichen Rolle auf den Tisch legen lassen muss...um dann immer wieder feststellen zu müssen...dass sie alle anders laufen...das zum Thema Fertigkeitstoleranz.Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich einiges an Rollen durchgenudelt....TP,Japan TP,Biomaster,Stella FE,Stella FA,Sustain,Rarenium,Vanquish....ach wer weiß...was sonst noch alles.Lange gehalten haben sie alle nicht...unglaublich wie schnell,das Walzenlager bei einigen aufgibt...das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen kaputt geht.etc.Nun habe ich mir ein paar Daiwas gegönnt....die Exist 3012,Morethan 3012H und die Infinity Q 3000A....da klappert und wackelt nix....und optisch sind sie alle ein Highlight,über die Ausstattung und Features brauche ich schon mal kein Wort verlieren...vom FEINSTEN...über  Langzeiterfahrung kann ich noch nicht sprechen,doch das werde ich später sicher einmal tun.Ich bin von Shimano dermaßen enttäuscht und gebe Daiwa eine Chance....


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Volle Zustimmung


 

Von mir auch! Alle meine Stellas wurden erst nach 1-2 Angelausflügen perfekt. Von der neuen FI bin ich total begeistert. Ich finde sie läuft sehr gut und ist etwas besser als die FE. 

Eine Daiwa Exist schlägt sie jedoch nicht!


----------



## Mefomaik (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zu teuer leider....


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...Shimano ?...geht mitlerweile gar nicht.Nicht nur,dass die FI hässlich ist....nein,auch sie klappert und hat viel Spiel im Kurbelgelenk.Ich habe mitlerweile einiges FIs gekurbelt...und überall dasselbe...es "klickt" und "klackt" immer an denselben Stellen.Und zum Thema Fertigkeitstoleranz bei Shimano ....#h"Shimanski"Eigentlich war ich eingefleischter "Shimanski" Fan....doch wenn ich eine neue Rolle kaufe,kann es nicht sein...dass ich mir erst 5-6 Modelle der gleichen Rolle auf den Tisch legen lassen muss...um dann immer wieder feststellen zu müssen...dass sie alle anders laufen...das zum Thema Fertigkeitstoleranz.Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich einiges an Rollen durchgenudelt....TP,Japan TP,Biomaster,Stella FE,Stella FA,Sustain,Rarenium,Vanquish....ach wer weiß...was sonst noch alles.Lange gehalten haben sie alle nicht...unglaublich wie schnell,das Walzenlager bei einigen aufgibt...das Lager im Schnurlaufröllchen kaputt geht.etc.Nun habe ich mir ein paar Daiwas gegönnt....die Exist 3012,Morethan 3012H und die Infinity Q 3000A....da klappert und wackelt nix....und optisch sind sie alle ein Highlight,über die Ausstattung und Features brauche ich schon mal kein Wort verlieren...vom FEINSTEN...über  Langzeiterfahrung kann ich noch nicht sprechen,doch das werde ich später sicher einmal tun.Ich bin von Shimano dermaßen enttäuscht und gebe Daiwa eine Chance....




Kann dir bzgl. Shimanos zustimmen. Ich kurbel auch immer an unterschiedlichen Rollen im Laden. Da laufen aus einer Serie die Rollen in jedem Laden anders. Von 1a bis grottenschlecht. Nun muss man aber auch sagen, das die Daiwas im unteren Preissegment auch teilweise ein Frechheit sind. Man kann Gute erwischen, man kann aber auch richtig Pech haben.

Qualitätskontrolle scheint bei beiden nicht mehr so angesagt zu sein.

Ich hab aber auch immer besonders viel Pech mit dem teuren Kram. Meine Stella geht demnächst zu Shimano, während meine Morethan 3012h schon bei Daiwa ist.

Bald kauf ich mir ne Zalt Arc.


----------



## ulfisch (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue Morethan??|bigeyes

Zu den Preisunterschieden...ich weiß nicht warum aber in Japan liegen die Exists und Stellas preislich kaum auseinander.

In DE darf man aber gerne mal bis zu 1000 Euronen für ne Exist hinlegen, was ein Witz ist, entweder warten oder aus dem Ausland bestellen.

ich glaube meine New Exist hat inkl Versand und Zoll keine 700 gekostet und da war sie nicht lange draussen.

Habe jetzt auch Probleme mit meinem Schnurlaufröllchen bei meiner Fuego allerdings kann es sein, dass es selbst verschuldet ist.
ich habe ein zusätzliches KL verbaut und nur klemmt es.
Kann gut sein dass ich es nicht komplett richtig verbaut habe#c

Meine Exist hat in GR diesmal auch ein Vollbad genommen aber es dreht und läuft alles wie frisch geölt.
ich bin mal auf nächsten Sommer gespannt wie sie dann läuft.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja die neue. Hatten die im Laden gekurbelt und sie stockte kaum merklich an 2-3 Stellen. Hab dann im Laden ne Stunde gekurbelt und es war weg. Wir vermuten, das es am Fett lag was sich danach verteilt hat.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hätte die Rolle behalten, da ich dann mit dem Laufverhalten zufrieden war und sie sich sicherlich in den nächsten Angeltagen noch weiter verbessert hätte.

Mein Händler hat aber mit Daiwa telefoniert und die haben dort zur Zeit Ingenieure aus JP im Haus und der will sich die Rolle unbedingt (!) anschauen. Ich bekomm die Tage ne neue.

Von daher ist es mir egal. Aber ein wenig ironisch, das so ziemlich jedes Teil was ich kaufe, mit einer UVP von +500 Euro, mindestens einmal zum Hersteller zurück muss...


----------



## pike-81 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, je mehr man ausgibt und erwartet, umso kritischer wird man auch. 
Man will ja was für sein Geld haben. 
Bei einer Slammer würde man Laufgeräusche oder ein wenig Spiel kaum beachten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Qualitätskontrolle scheint bei beiden nicht mehr so angesagt zu sein.



Doch...nur findet die anscheinend immer öfter extern statt.

Das übernimmt der Kunde


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Von daher ist Allrounder27 doch ein wichtiger und richtig moderner Rollenkäufer-Kunde, er übernimmt echte Anteile der Qualitätskontrolle der Big-Japsen-Gang :m


----------



## Mikey76 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meine 4000SFE liegt in allen Belangen DEUTLICH vor meinen Freiblood, Aspires & Co und für die Angebotspreise als Auslaufmodell findet man einfach keine bessere Rolle.



Also von Angebotspreis kann zumindest bei meiner Bestellung nicht die Rede sein. Zusammen mit der FE-Ersatzspule erreiche ich preislich die Exist aus Japan inklusive Einfuhrsteuer und Zollgebühren. Hier vor Ort ist mir auch kein Händler bekannt, der überhaupt noch eine FE da hat. Tipps für Angebotspreise nehme ich daher gern per PN entgegen. 

Hätte ich irgendwas bei 400€ bezahlt (für die Rolle), würde ich sie wahrscheinlich auch behalten, so aber nicht. Und wie gesagt, meine Certate "klappert" da viel weniger und läuft insgesamt besser und hat keine 350€ gekostet...



ulfisch schrieb:


> In DE darf man aber gerne mal bis zu 1000 Euronen  für ne Exist hinlegen, was ein Witz ist, entweder warten oder aus dem  Ausland bestellen.



An eine Bestellung in Japan hab ich auch schon gedacht (Exist). Was aber, wenn es dann ein Problem mit der Rolle gibt? Wird sicher der Service hier in D nicht reparieren, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei all dem was ich mit den teuren Sachen erlebt habe, würde ich mir niemals etwas aus Japan bestellen. So gehe ich zum Händler, und das wird dann erledigt.

Und zum Daiwa Service. Bei der Morethan war es so, das die die Rolle wieder haben wollten. Und wenn da mal ein Teil grade nicht erhältlich ist, dann ist der Service auch sehr schnell. Letztlich hab ich immer noch funktionierendes Gerät bekommen. Wenn auch nicht immer im ersten Anlauf.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Von daher ist Allrounder27 doch ein wichtiger und richtig moderner Rollenkäufer-Kunde, er übernimmt echte Anteile der Qualitätskontrolle der Big-Japsen-Gang :m



Und am Ende des Tages fische ich trotzdem mit besserem Zeug als du.


----------



## pike-81 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Daiwa, Shimano da kann Men ewig diskutieren. 
Aber ein Angebotspreis samt Link für die STELLA FE wäre wirklich interessant. 
Im Gegensatz zu Daiwa sind die Shimanopreise sehr stabil. 
Sogar gebraucht muß man einiges berappen. 
Der Service ist letzten Endes auch stark vom Einzelhandel und deren Lieferungen abhängig. 
Durfteda gerade bodenlose Erfahrungen vor der Haustür machen. (HH-Lurup)
Schade


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Daiwa hatte ich bisher bei 4 unterschiedlichen Läden mal den Service in Anspruch nehmen müssen. Lief bei allen...

Auf die Diskussion Daiwa vs. Shimano hab ich auch keine Lust, da es schnell in Glaubensfragen ausartet. Ist wie HSV vs. Pauli oder Opel vs. VW.


----------



## Mikey76 (7. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kommt sicher drauf an, was Du von der Rolle erwartest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und am Ende des Tages fische ich trotzdem mit besserem Zeug als du.


Mit der Ungeklärtheit des absurden "besser" und dem klitzekleinen Unterschied, dass Du die von mir eingesetzten handgearbeiteten Rollen nicht irgendwo kaufen kannst! 

Ich will die Kaufräusche und Kaufräuscher aber nun keinesfalls bremsen, immerhin müssen Early-Adopters ihr Geld zum Antrieb und Unterhalt der pfiffigen Entwickler reichlich spenden, und besser dahin #6 als woanders verschwendet.
Später in den Folgegenerationen kommen ganz passable oder manchmal echt genial optimierte Massenprodukte bei raus, ganz automatisch mit dem Fortgang der Zeit.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Daiwa, Shimano da kann Men ewig diskutieren.



bei mir geht das ganz schnell, Shimano bei den Baitcastern hui z.B. CC51 aber bei den Spinnings eher pfui |supergri 

Daiwa ist bei beiden hui, natürlich nicht jedes Modell.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit der Ungeklärtheit des absurden "besser" und dem klitzekleinen Unterschied, dass Du die von mir eingesetzten handgearbeiteten Rollen nicht irgendwo kaufen kannst!



Du hast handgearbeitete Rollen? Ich dachte die Shimanos aus dem mittleren Preissegment sind die besten, was der Weltmarkt zu bieten hat?? Sogar noch vor der RedArc! Schreibst du doch immer.

:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tacklejunky schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, schafft sie eine legislaturperiode wohl ?
> 
> lg




Wenn du mit leichten Ködern und weichen Ruten Angelst und die Rolle gelegentlich wartest, wirst du sie wohl auch 50 Jahre fischen können. Wenn du kein Montagsmodell hast.

Du kannst aber durchaus auch Ärger haben ohne Ende.

Das ist leider das Problem heutzutage. Wenn du das Geld über hast und sie dir Gefällt, dann hol sie dir. Solltest du eine Risikoperson sein, deren Gesundheitszustand in Gefahr ist, wenn es mit dem teuren Gerät Ärger gibt, dann würde ich es vielleicht lieber lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Tacklejunky
Wenn Du das wirklich vorab abschätzen können willst, brauchen die Mitschätzer über den Einsatzzweck hinaus eine ungefähre Größenordnung der Angeltage und Einsatzstunden.

Andererseits ist es bisher bei allen Angelrollen wie beim Auto: Pflege, Service und Wartung bestimmen die Laufleistung, ein Tröpfchen Öl zu rechter Zeit wirkt Wunder. Mit Pflege und Verschleißteileaustausch hält eine Angelrolle sogar weit länger als Autos. 

Wenn man gar nichts dran machen will, dann ist das die Durchhaltezeit im Werkszustand, und die kennt aktuell keiner. 
Wahrscheinlich ist nachfolgend der Wechselwunsch, bevor die Rolle wirklich schlecht läuft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Shimanos aus dem mittleren Preissegment sind die besten, was der Weltmarkt zu bieten hat??


Jetzt hast du etwas verwechselt, wir sind bei den (Spin-)Rollen und nicht den Spinruten.

Mit "die besten" kommt man eh nicht weiter, ohne gezielten Einsatzzweck lässt sich Angelgerät einfach nicht für einen so vielfältigen Raum wie quasi der gesamten Erdoberfläche vergleichen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sry für offtopic:

Det!
Wie sieht denn so eine Bearbeitung einer Applause aus?


----------



## Mikey76 (8. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tacklejunky schrieb:


> wenn ich sie mir kaufe, und falle auf die nase, dann wird es in zukunft eine certate von daiwa geben und gut is.lg



Genau die hab ich auch und die gefällt mir vom Laufverhalten am besten im Vergleich mit Fireblood und Stella - auch wenn sie gefühlt nicht ganz so weich läuft. Werde mir wohl noch eine in der 3000-er Größe zulegen. Allerdings kann ich zu Langzeiterfahrungen noch nichts sagen. Hab die Certate erst sein Anfang des Jahres.

Grüße


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Angebotspreis der Stella FE ... Moritz (BB) hatte die 4000SFE für 400€, dürfte aber aus sein (evtl. noch einzelne Modelle der kleineren Größen, wenn ich das letztens richtig gesehen habe). Die FI hatten sie auch schon im Angebot, ich glaube 480€ ... muß man aber persönlich abholen, die machen keinen Versand.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mefomaik (10. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat einer schon die neue Caldia 3000 A befummeln dürfen?


----------



## welsfaenger (10. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö, nicht 480 sondern 449 [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herr P (10. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

4000 FI =450? Wer wie wo was ?


----------



## welsfaenger (10. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nee, 3000er HG (is ne 4000er mit 3000er Spule)
Gibts aber leider nicht mehr, Bei dem Preis musste man zuschlagen. Hat mal irgendeiner hier irgendwo gepostet. Danke nochmal dafür


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> nee, 3000er HG (is ne 4000er mit 3000er Spule)
> Gibts aber leider nicht mehr, Bei dem Preis musste man zuschlagen. Hat mal irgendeiner hier irgendwo gepostet. Danke nochmal dafür


 
Jeder bezahlt das was er bereit ist zu zahlen.

#6


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin. Ich weiß ja das alle die, die hier sich so über Rollen austauschen, eigentlich nur Rollen im Preiskaliber einer Stella kennen. Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich es hinstopfen soll, ohne gleich wieder einen tausensten Trööt zu der oder dieser Rolle aufzumachen. Aber mal ne frage. Meine Billigrolle, die ich vor 20 Jahren mal gekauft hatte und die mir auch in all den Jahren immer treue Dienste leistete, steht kurz vor ihrem Tot. Also habe ich mich mal umgesehen und bin auf die Ryobi Slam 4000 gestoßen. Ich wollte die Rolle eigentlich für das schwerere Gufiangeln auf Hechte einsetzen. Nun meine frage, Taugt die was, oder sollte ich es dafür besser sein lassen und eine Andere Wählen, weil mir der Verkäufer nur was aufschwatzen will. Ich kann nämlich keine 400-600 Euro für eine Rolle ausgeben, die 120 Euro für die Slam wären für mich das äusserste Ende der Preisskala. Und bitte nicht die Nase rümpfen, weil die Slam ja wohl keine Highend-Rolle ist.


----------



## matze76 (12. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte mir mal eine 4000 Slam geordert und auch ausgiebig begrabbelt. Hat mir super gefallen das Teil.
 Verarbeitung gut und sehr schöner leichter Lauf ,die Schnurverlegung war auch Top. Hatte nur einen Haken 
 die Rolle und zwar ist der Rollenfuß sehr dick ,hab ihn 
 nicht in den Rollenhalter meiner Rute (HR Predator) bekommen. In meine Bushwhacker hat sie auch nicht gepasst. Ist halt eher was für grössere Rollenhalter.
 Musst du mal probieren ob sie auf deine Rute passt.
 Matze


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. November 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Moin. Ich weiß ja das alle die, die hier sich so über Rollen austauschen, eigentlich nur Rollen im Preiskaliber einer Stella kennen. Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich es hinstopfen soll, ohne gleich wieder einen tausensten Trööt zu der oder dieser Rolle aufzumachen. Aber mal ne frage. Meine Billigrolle, die ich vor 20 Jahren mal gekauft hatte und die mir auch in all den Jahren immer treue Dienste leistete, steht kurz vor ihrem Tot. Also habe ich mich mal umgesehen und bin auf die Ryobi Slam 4000 gestoßen. Ich wollte die Rolle eigentlich für das schwerere Gufiangeln auf Hechte einsetzen. Nun meine frage, Taugt die was, oder sollte ich es dafür besser sein lassen und eine Andere Wählen, weil mir der Verkäufer nur was aufschwatzen will. Ich kann nämlich keine 400-600 Euro für eine Rolle ausgeben, die 120 Euro für die Slam wären für mich das äusserste Ende der Preisskala. Und bitte nicht die Nase rümpfen, weil die Slam ja wohl keine Highend-Rolle ist.


 
Wen dU zu der Rolle nen eingenen Thread aufmachst bekommst Du mit Sicherheit mehr Resonanz. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Deine Frage hier ein bissl untergeht. Viel Spass und Petri heil mit Deiner neuen Rolle.


----------



## Mefomaik (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab ne neue Freundin<3


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stark!

Ich wünsche euch für die Zukunft alles Gute!:m


----------



## Elgar (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meinen Segen habt ihr auch, bis das der Tod euch scheidet.


----------



## Mefomaik (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke wir werden sehen,bin aber guter dinge!


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Viel Spass damit, darfst auch gerne mal deine Eindrücke schildern
aber ich dachte hier geht es um die neue Presso|kopfkrat|supergri
gerade heute habe ich sie entdeckt. http://jpangler.com/index.php/daiwa-14-presso-1025.html

und ich habe mich vor 3 Wochen auf eine andere vergleichbare Rolle entschieden:c und wie soll ich die Presso noch rechtfertigen#t


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> und ich habe mich vor 3 Wochen auf eine andere vergleichbare Rolle entschieden:c und wie soll ich die Presso noch rechtfertigen#t



Z.B. weil vor dem Preis zur Zeit ein "Now only "steht 

Hübsch das Ding


----------



## tgl100 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Ich hab ne neue Freundin<3



Glückwunsch zur Neuen


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Guter Tipp|supergri
die haben aber nur "now onlys"|rolleyes

BTW habe dort neulich bestellt und es ging völlig reibungslos und schnell.
Die Preise sind gut und sie haben/hatten eine gute Rutenauswahl.


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit ein Daiwa Bearing upgrade kit für meine Fuego1000 gekauft
http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/product/1510
Zwar bei Plat.jp bestellt aber das Gleiche.

Getauscht hatte ich die Lager auch, bis auf das Spool bearing, das ich nicht ganz kapiere, es wird einfach in die Spule eingelegt und so sitzt sie die entsprechenden mm höher |kopfkrat

Naja das Rollerbearing bereitet mir auch Probleme, während meines Sommerurlaubs, saß das Laufrädchen einfach fest, ich dachte an Salz aber es kann auch sein, dass ich es falsch zusammen gebaut habe#c

Heute habe ich es wieder mal probiert und nun läuft es:m

Bleibt noch das Problem mit dem Spoolbearing wenn da jemand einen Tipp hat.

Alles in allem finde ich es aber eine nette Sache wenn das Getriebe und das Gehäusematerial das Gleiche ist dann kann man sich für den schmaleren Tale eine"teurere" Rolle erbasteln#h


----------



## Tisie (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Getauscht hatte ich die Lager auch, bis auf das Spool bearing, das ich nicht ganz kapiere, es wird einfach in die Spule eingelegt und so sitzt sie die entsprechenden mm höher |kopfkrat



Meinst Du wirklich in der Spule oder das auf der Achse sitzende Lager unter der Spule?

Bei letzterem könnte ich Dir helfen, in der Spule hatte ich bei meiner Fuego nichts gemacht.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ulfisch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In der Spule, wird auch laut Anleitung dort eingesetzt, liegt aber wie gesagt nur drinnen.
Ich habe es im Moment nicht verbaut aber etwas komisch ist es schon.


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen ... trotzdem viel Glück!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## pike-81 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen!
Ein Foto und eine Explosionszeichnung könnte helfen. 
Kann mir das gerade nur schwer vorstellen. 
Ein Kugellager auf die Achse unter die Spule?
Da wo sonst die Distanzscheiben sitzen?
Petri


----------



## silversurfer81 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kann es sein, dass es wie bei einer Caldia ist? 
dort sitzt ein Lager auf der Achse und eins in der Spule unter den Bremsscheiben#h

Also Scheiben raus, Gleitlager raus - Kugellager und Bremse wieder rein und fertig!

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ulfisch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



> ann es sein, dass es wie bei einer Caldia ist?
> dort sitzt ein Lager auf der Achse und eins in der Spule unter den Bremsscheiben
> 
> Also Scheiben raus, Gleitlager raus - Kugellager und Bremse wieder rein und fertig!
> ...



So ist es,hmm ein Gleitlager sagts Du wenn ich das übersehen hätte|kopfkrat:g..ich schau mal nach


----------



## ulfisch (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nö weder die Fuego1000 Spule noch RCS 2004 Spule haben ein Gleitlager/Collar unter der Bremsscheibe, da ist nur eine Bohrung.


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

endlich, eine neue Exist kommt 2015 :m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...wo steht das denn geschrieben ?....hast Du mal ein Link,dass es fix ist...dass es 2015 eine neue gibt ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://tzlure.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/2015-DAIWA-EXIST.jpg

Wundert mich btw. nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Morethan die zur Zeit beste Rolle von Daiwa. Da wurde eine Neuauflage der Exist quasi Überfällig.

Evtl. gibt es dann auch eine Preisanpassung, da der YEN ja immer schwächer wird.


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bin auch gespannt auf die neue Exist. Wenn die die Preise der Stella anpassen hol ich mir eine. Alles über 500 Mücken seh ich nicht ein.


----------



## haukep (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute!
Mal ne Frage: Ich will mir fürs Hochseeangeln auf der Nordsee und für Norge nun auch ne Stella holen - und zwar die SW 5000.
Nun gibt es ja aber:

- XG mit 6,2:1
- HG mit 5,7:1 und
- PG mit 4,6:1

Welche würdet ihr nehmen? ich tendier zur PG weil ich denke, dass diese den großen Brocken besser gewachsen ist und zudem aufgrund der robusten Verarbeitung auch länger hält, aber ich mag mich da irren...


----------



## haukep (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Keiner eine Idee? #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich persönlich würde das PG nehmen. Lange Übersetzung + schwere Gewichte = nicht gut für das Getriebe.

Ich bin allerdings aber nicht grade eine Referenz für das Hochseeangeln...von daher würde ich da mal im entsprechenden Bereich einen Thread bzgl. Übersetzung aufmachen. Hier schauen wohl größtenteils die Spinnfischer rein, welcher eher Kutteruntaugliche Größen fischen.


----------



## Hardiii (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich würde die höchste übersetzung nehmen. sonst kurbelst du dir ja nen wolf... und wenn sie im eimer ist einfach zurückschicken


----------



## AlexHH (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinmoin,

keine Angst, Du wirst keine der Stellas in Nordsee/Norge kaputt angeln, wenn Du nicht viele Monate täglich unterwegs bist oder sie zum Lengfischen mit 1 kg oder mehr Blei auf 200 m Tiefe o.Ä. missbrauchst. (Und selbst in diesen Fällen bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, dass sie schlapp macht). 

Du solltest die Übersetzung so wählen, dass sie Deiner Angelmethode am nähesten kommt. Letztendlich geht es um einen Tradeoff zwischen Einholgeschwindígkeit des Köders und (leicht) erhöhtem Widerstand beim Kurbeln. 

Persönlich wäre mir die PG zu niedrig übersetzt, wenn Tiefen >20m zu überwinden wären (und davon gehe ich mal aus). Wie schon genannt, dauert das Einkurbeln dann einfach ewig.

Persönlich fische ich die alte SW in 4000 XG und bin ganz zufrieden, würde aber ggf. mit einer leicht niedrigeren Übersetzung liebäugeln und dafür dann etwas leichter, aber auch etwas länger kurbeln. Für mich wäre die HG wohl am besten für das Pilken bis 250 g und 40 m Tiefe geeignet. Für alles, was darüber hinaus geht, nehme ich ne kleine Multirolle (Avet oder Accurate haben da z.B. sehr schicke Sachen). Ist dann einfach bequemer in der Handhabung für mich - insbesondere in Verbindung mit einer Inlinerrute. 

Aber, wie gesagt, in erster Linie solltest Du (jedenfalls zwischen den genannten Stellas) nicht nach Haltbarkeit entscheiden, sondern danach, was Deinen Angelstil am besten unterstützt.

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## buddah (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja eigentlich fehlen ja die wichtigsten Infos!
Was willst du den mit der Rolle machen ??
Welche Köder und welche Angelart wird gefischt??


----------



## Mefomaik (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Augen auf beim Eierkauf


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296936

Würd ich mal ner Stella vorziehen.


----------



## ein Angler (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
 Mach das, ich würde das nicht machen, ich nicht, usw.|rolleyes
 Andreas


----------



## AlexHH (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296936
> 
> Würd ich mal ner Stella vorziehen.



Sicher Geschmackssache, hat aber ein super Review bekommen: http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/cat11.html 

 Kenne ich aber nicht persönlich


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gestern an der neuen Morethan gekurbelt. Ich empfinde sie ist vom Lauf her exakt wie die stella. Echt klasse! Tolles Design aber nicht meins!


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://tzlure.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/2015-DAIWA-EXIST.jpg
> 
> Wundert mich btw. nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Morethan die zur Zeit beste Rolle von Daiwa. Da wurde eine Neuauflage der Exist quasi Überfällig.
> 
> Evtl. gibt es dann auch eine Preisanpassung, da der YEN ja immer schwächer wird.


 
Der chef von dem Laden in dem ich die Morethan gedreht habe meinte ebenfalls, dassd er Preis der Exist mit SIcherheit bei dem der Stella liegen wird.

Es sollen auch neue Twinpower rauskommen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=272&page=3&start=30&ndsp=16&ved=0CKkBEK0DMCo
Hat jemand schon was dazu mitbekommen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



haukep schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Mal ne Frage: Ich will mir fürs Hochseeangeln auf der Nordsee und für Norge nun auch ne Stella holen - und zwar die SW 5000.
> Nun gibt es ja aber:
> 
> ...


moin moin,
Hab mal den Gockel  ein wenig gequält.
die xg zieht 105cm pro kurbelumdrehung, die hg 97cm und die pg 78cm auf die Spule.
ohne jetzt deinen genauen Einsatzzweck zu kennen, würde ich Dir zu HG raten. Das sollte ein guter Kompromiss aus Einholgeschwindigkeit und Winchpower sein. Bei der pg drehst dir nen Wolf wenn es etwas tiefer wird und bei der xg könnten schwere  Köder etwas  müßig schwer hochzukurbeln sein.
Bei der 5000er Größe  und angepasster Rute wirst  Du  bei deinen "dicken Brocken" eh nicht  ums Pumpen rum kommen, also spielt das letzte quentchen  Winchpower  nicht  so die ganz große Rolle. 
AlexHH hat das etwas weiter oben schon  sehr gut beschrieben.
daher mein Tip....HG


----------



## Spider-Team (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Viel hässlicher geht fast nicht mehr...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Viel hässlicher geht fast nicht mehr...


 

 Würdest du mal bitte ein Bild von dir einstellen.:m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Look ist für den Asia Markt genau richtig, ob wir in Europa da ein paar von kaufen ist Daiwa wohl egal.


----------



## haukep (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke euch allen und besonders Dir, Dorschjäger, danke für das ausführliche Statement.

Der Einsatzbereich der Rolle wird hauptsächlich das Kutterangeln im Norden Dänemarks auf dem Gelben Riff und den Wracks noch weiter draußen sein. Die normale Angeltiefe liegt dabei um die 35 Meter, ab und an können es aber auch schonmal bis zu 120 Meter werden.
Die Angelei ist das klassische Pilken oder Gummifischangeln auf Seelachse und Dorsche.

Ich hatte/habe aber den selben Gedanken wie Du und ich glaube, ich werde mich auch für die HG entscheiden - genau aus den von Dir beschriebenen Gründen.#6

Ich bin echt gespannt mit der Stella zu fischen und meine doch schon leicht ledierte Ryobi oder auch meine Stradic eher nurnoch als Ersatzrollen mitzunehmen:vik:





dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> Hab mal den Gockel  ein wenig gequält.
> die xg zieht 105cm pro kurbelumdrehung, die hg 97cm und die pg 78cm auf die Spule.
> ohne jetzt deinen genauen Einsatzzweck zu kennen, würde ich Dir zu HG raten. Das sollte ein guter Kompromiss aus Einholgeschwindigkeit und Winchpower sein. Bei der pg drehst dir nen Wolf wenn es etwas tiefer wird und bei der xg könnten schwere  Köder etwas  müßig schwer hochzukurbeln sein.
> ...


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

aufm ersten Blick wirklich hässlich. Zum Glück gibt es noch unseren ITÖ


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Spider-Team schrieb:


> Viel hässlicher geht fast nicht mehr...


 
Verdammt!

Ist die Schwarz oder dunkelblau?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin  Moin in die Runde!
@Hauke
Also für Deine angedachten  Reviere ist die HG sicherlich die beste Wahl.
Wobei zumindest die SW-B schon ziemlich filigran daher kommt, nach meinen Augenmaß vielleicht nen Stückchen grösser als ne 4000er aber weit von der klassischen 5000er Größe vergangener Serien entfernt. Aber ich denke Du wirst Dir das  gute Stück  sicherlich schon live  betrachtet haben und wissen was Dich erwartet. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich  Dir viel Spaß  mit dem  Teil!!

Zum Thema Optik Exist  hau ich  mal nen virtuellen Euro ins Phrasenschwein...
Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker  verschieden!!.... mir gefällt Sie  auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## ulfisch (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> 
> Ist die Schwarz oder dunkelblau?


Finde ich gar nicht so hässlich, bis auf den unteren Teil der Spule, der obere sieht aus wie von einer Stella und die Rolle allgemein eher wie eine Steez
aber Designtechnisch gibt es doch da viel schlimmeres.#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie es aussieht, hab ich grad 700 Euro gespart. Und was mach ich jetzt damit?

Als ich das Bild sah, dachte ich noch was zur Hölle eine Mitchell hier im Thread zu suchen hat...bis ich dann zur Kurbel schaute und "oh bitte nicht..." dachte.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, hab ich grad 700 Euro gespart. Und was mach ich jetzt damit?
> 
> Als ich das Bild sah, dachte ich noch was zur Hölle eine Mitchell hier im Thread zu suchen hat...bis ich dann zur Kurbel schaute und "oh bitte nicht..." dachte.


Jo stimmt etwas Mitchell ist auch drinnen|supergri

Hier für Deine 700 Euro
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/de/products_id/22077/cPath/21_39_40_1641/osCsid/fe96ceff6e8dea08c969a18e5dce53b0/hochseefischen.html


----------



## Mefomaik (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist geschmackssache finde ich!So schlecht find ich sie nu auch nicht, auch wenn ich meine Certate besser finde!


----------



## wuiki (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://daiwa-fishingshow.globeride.jp/2015ss/sp/exist/index.html

Neueste Infos zur Daiwa Exist 2015!


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Digitaka sind schon Preise drin. 500 Euro für das 3012h Modell.

So ein Mist, die schwarze Version gefällt mir doch ganz gut! Preise für Deutschland würde ich dann mal im Bereich 750-800 Euro schätzen. Mit Glück wandert so eine Rolle dann für ca. 700 Euro über den Tresen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...jo,ich werde sie mir holen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bestellst du sie dir gleich in JP, oder wartest du bis sie hier erhältlich ist?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....ich werde wohl warten bis sie in Deutschland erhältlich ist,bzw.lass sie über meinen Händler des Vertrauens bestellen...ich habe da lieber einen direkten Ansprechpartner.Solange muss ich die aktuelle Exist und die Morethan kurbeln....und soooo schlimm ist das ja auch nicht !!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Werd das genauso machen. Hab auch die neue MT, die mir sehr gut gefällt und erst einmal geangelt werden muss. Wenn mir der Preis (und die Optik) gefällt, dann werd ich wohl auch zuschlagen.

Schreib mal nen Vergleich zwischen Exist und MT.


----------



## Köfi83 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr habt ja ne Macke....700€ :q
Aber gut wer es brauch.

Werde ich definitiv nie ausgeben.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht schon wieder..


----------



## RayZero (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja ne Macke....700€ :q
> Aber gut wer es brauch.
> 
> Werde ich definitiv nie ausgeben.#6



Das ist sehr schön für dich.

Jeder kann sich mit seinem Geld kaufen was er will.
Jeder darf auch seine Meinung äußern.

Aber da dein Post nur den Zweck hat zu provozieren und zu beleidigen hat er hier keinen Platz...


----------



## ulfisch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist immer so als würde ein Betrunkener auf der Straße auf Dich zuwackeln und dann lallend mit der Flasche auf Dich deutend
 so etwas sagen wie "die, die Bayern...die kofen doch allen immer nur die Spieler weg" oder eben" xyhundert euro für irgendein Produkt würde ICH niee ausgeben "
dabei sabbert er Dir ins Gesicht und Du riechst schon den Rotwein:q


----------



## ulfisch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Exist sieht schon nett aus ein bisschen wie die Stella aber das Tolle daran ist, der Preis der "alten" Exist dürfte fallen.

Hat sich schon jemand die Presso geholt?#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nachtigall,ick hör dir ordern..ähm trapsen


----------



## Spider-Team (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji1qeUz1QEQ

Je öfter man sie sieht,  desdo mehr verschiebt sich die Wahrnehmung. Soooo schlimm finde ich sie nicht mehr. Aber farblich leicht verwirrend...


----------



## Jamdoumo (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Stella find ich optisch besser!


----------



## Mikey3110 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier die "alte" Exist für 499 Schlappen... 

http://www.galaxie-peche.com/taille-2500/378-exist-2013-2510-peh-daiwa.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir tut ein Händler leid, der die noch im Laden hat. Die wird wohl nur mit Verlust verkauft werden können.


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mir tut ein Händler leid, der die noch im Laden hat. Die wird wohl nur mit Verlust verkauft werden können.



Warum? Ist doch sein Problem. Bestand sollte der Kundschaft entsprechend zusammen gestellt werden...oder?

Ist nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

lohnt sich nicht ist nämlich immer noch zu teuer. Für ein paar Groschen mehr gibt es bereits das neue Modell, wenn man selber aus Japan bestellt. Außerdem gibt es bei den neuen auch eine C2000er Größe.

:l

Optisch finde ich die auch nicht mehr so hässlich. Die alte sah halt noch etwas aggressiver/cooler aus... so wie ein Ford Mustang. Die neue würde ich eher mit einer S-Klasse vergleichen. |supergri


----------



## Herr P (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat auch jemand fuer das 3012er Modell nen top Preis ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Moritz Nauen gibts die 4000er FI für 449,99 Euro und die 4000er SW für 499,99. #t


----------



## Herr P (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja habe ich auch schon gesehen ...

 Versenden die auch ?


----------



## ein Angler (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi
 Nein, absolut kein Online Handel


----------



## Herr P (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja dann bringt mir das Angebot ja auch nix ....#c

 Moritz Nord ist doch angeblich so toll umgebaut ? Warum haben die denn bitte immer nur Schrott in den Flyern ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weil die Zeiten, wo sich M.N. noch günstige Preise leisten konnte auch vorbei sind. Seit sie offizieller Shimano D. Händler sind, gibts keine "Hammerschnäppchen" mehr. Daiwa führen sie nicht.

Soll sich halt jeder seinen Teil dazu denken...


----------



## Herr P (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ach egal ...

 Sobald es die neue Exist gibt wird der goldene Buzzer gedrückt


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich liebäugel mit ner Certate. Gefällt mir besser als die neue Stella. Wundert man sich, wenn man die nebeneinander kurbelt. Und die ca. 40g mehr an Gewicht kommen mit bei einer Rute mit kurzem Griff auch zugute.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist,dass es am Anfang des Jahres noch hieß,das die neue Exist am 1.6.2015 in die Läden kommt...nun ist es laut Medien Mitte Februar.Ich bin mal gespannt...wann sie tatsächlich im deutschen Handel zu erwerben ist !!!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du irgendwelche Links?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leider nur den hier !!!!

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/branche_und_geraete/detail.php?objectID=9763&class=106#.VMYCFsZs1GE


----------



## sysp02 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit ner Certate. Gefällt mir besser als die neue Stella. Wundert man sich, wenn man die nebeneinander kurbelt. Und die ca. 40g mehr an Gewicht kommen mit bei einer Rute mit kurzem Griff auch zugute.



Also ich habe beide, im Leerlauf ist die Stella schon smoother, wenn aber mal Zug auf die Rolle kommt, getestet mit einem 15 g Sbiro an der selben Rute, dreht die Certate wesentlich schwerer als die Stella ( beide 2500). Diesen Ergebnis könne zwei weitere Angelkollegen bestätigen. Die Stella FE schneidet hier ebenso wesentlich besser ab als die Certate. Dafür finde ich die Bremse der Certate etwas besser.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Junior* (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe beide Rollen 2500 Certate und 3000 Stella FI,ich muss sagen sind beide super rollen. Beim trocken kurbeln finde ich sind sie beide gleich auf. Bin zwar kein grosser Daiwa Fan aber die Certate Serie ist sehr gut habe auch noch die alte Blaue Certate. Infinity q2000 und Morethan habe ich auch schon gehabt fande ich aber nicht so toll am besten finde ich die certate serie bei Daiwa.


----------



## Herr P (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und ich bin mal gespannt  , ob die Preise diesmal ansatzweise gleich sind oder ob wieder übertrieben wird .

 Da die Rollen ja theoretisch zeitgleich erscheinen , haben die wohl begriffen , dass die Welt dank Inet ein Dorf ist .


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Und ich bin mal gespannt , ob die Preise diesmal ansatzweise gleich sind oder ob wieder übertrieben wird .
> 
> Da die Rollen ja theoretisch zeitgleich erscheinen , haben die wohl begriffen , dass die Welt dank Inet ein Dorf ist .


 

Welche beiden Rollen erscheinen zeitgleich?


----------



## Herr P (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

zeitgleich in Deutschland und Japan


----------



## ulfisch (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die 1000 für ne Exist und 500+ für ne Certate waren einfach frech hier in DE.#c


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bleibe dabei, die Daiwanusten müssen sich den Shimanopreisen anpassen...naja zumindest annähern.


----------



## Herr P (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat denn nun jemand Daten (Erscheinung -Preis in Germany ) zur Exist ?


----------



## Herr P (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=daiwa+Exist+

 erste Orientierung


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

550 ist nen Schnapper. Ich hätte Lust auf eine, aber gebrauchen tu ich beim besten Willen zur Zeit keine...


----------



## Herr P (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

brauchen tut hier niemand was .... lol


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Daiwa hat jetzt wohl auch gemerkt, dass Sie uns hier in D nicht verarschen können, zumindest nicht jeden. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Jeden Morgen steht ein... :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Daiwa hat jetzt wohl auch gemerkt, dass Sie uns hier in D nicht verarschen können, zumindest nicht jeden.* Aber wie heißt es so schön: Jeden Morgen steht ein... :m*


 

 Den Spruch kenne ich nicht.
 Evtl. Erklärung per PN?:m


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ach,ich werde mir wohl mal eine gönnen....vielleicht auch zwei....:q


----------



## Herr P (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

nur Geld


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Herr P;4284689[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]nur Geld*[/COLOR]


 

 Wer versteht das ? #c


----------



## MIG 29 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> nur Geld



:vik: ich Check's auch nicht, aber das Geld regiert. :vik:


----------



## Junior* (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Des Rätsels Lösung "Ein dummer auf". Der Spruch ist sehr bekannt bei gebrauchtwagen händlern.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...laut AM Angelsport gibt es von der neuen Exist auch eine 3000 & 2500 Version.....auf plat.co.jp. ist da allerdings nix zu finden.Hat jemand Infos zu ?


----------



## knaacki2000 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die alte Exist mit dem Magnesium Body war aus meiner Sicht deutlich wertiger als die noch aktuelle Exist. Mal sehen wie die neue wird. Aber auch da bin ich der Meinung, dass der Zaion Body / Rotor nicht an die Wertigkeit des Magnesium Body / Rotor heranreicht.

 Im Inneren sorgt allerdings das MagOil Konzept für einen seidenweichen Lauf.

 Meine alte Exist (die mit dem Magnesium Body) läuft und läuft und läuft und war ihr Geld absolut wert.


----------



## AlexHH (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...laut AM Angelsport gibt es von der neuen Exist auch eine 3000 & 2500 Version.....auf plat.co.jp. ist da allerdings nix zu finden.Hat jemand Infos zu ?


 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/2015-exist/


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ah ja,danke...ich habe mir mal direkt eine 3000er geordert.Liefertermin Ende Februar...ich bin gespannt !!!!


----------



## Tisie (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Willkommen, Stefan!

Im Zweifel - wenn das das Zünglein an der Waage wäre - würde ich mich immer für Metall (AL oder MG) und gegen "Plastik" (Ci4(+) & Zaion) entscheiden.

Selber warten der Exist kannst Du auch knicken (MagSeal!)  ... dann eher die Stella, da kannst Du wenisgtens alternative Schmiermittel verwenden.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...eigentlich würde ich dir raten,die neue Exist zu kaufen...doch da es natürlich noch keine Erfahrungswerte gibt,kann ich dir die alte Exist empfehlen..damit landest Du einen Volltreffer !!!!
Ich habe mir bereits die neue Exist geordert...ich bin gespannt...was sie leisten wird.Ich habe jahrelang Shimano Rollen gefischt,ich habe sie fast alle gehabt,und bis auf die Fireblood,Aspire und die Stella FA würde ich mir keine Shimano mehr kaufen...ob Stella FE,Sustain,Vanquish,TP FC,Biomaster usw. alles hat nicht lange gehalten bzw. irgendetwas war nach kurzer Zeit immer damit.Bei der Stella FE war nach kurzer Zeit das Walzenlager kaputt....was die FI kann ?...keine Ahnung,zudem ist sie hässlich..der Body ist zu gestreckt...doch das ist Geschmackssache.Du wirst hier pro und contra beider Marken finden....es wird schwer daraus etwas neutrales zu filtern...so what...!!!!!


----------



## pike-81 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen!
Warum soll man die FI nicht mehr öffnen können?
Oder beziehst Du das auf die fehlende Wartungsschraube?
Nur Öl reicht bei keiner Rolle auf Dauer. 
Irgendwann müssen alte Schmierstoffe entfernt werden. Spätestens dann muß neu gefettet werden. 
Die Sevicestrategie fährt doch eher DAIWA mit der MagSeal-Technoligie. 
Petri


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



S.Brunken schrieb:


> auf der Daiwa-Seite ist die 2505F zur Zeit mein Favorit. In Japan fuer 489,- Euro frei haus..



Und mit Zoll und MwSt. dann nur 50 Euro teurer, als wenn man sie in Deutschland kauft. :m


----------



## Herr P (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin !

 Also es ist doch alles Geschmackssache . 

 Was ich hier absolut nicht verstehe ist , dass Angler sich von Wartungsmöglichkeiten leiten lassen .

 Die meisten von uns sind doch schon fast tackleverrückt . Ich persönlich kaufe mir gerne das neueste Modell und benutze  es dann bis zum nächsten . Ich habe noch nie ne Rolle gewartet . Wenn mal wirklich was war , bin ich zu meinem Händler und der hat das dann für mich geklärt .

 Ich kaufe meine High End Rollen entweder gebraucht ( eher selten ) oder immer bei meinem Händler . Vielleicht zahle ich dann 5 -10% mehr als beim billigsten Onlineshop  - aber ich habe immer sowas wie ne Versicherung .Ich kann mich auf den Händler 100 Pro verlassen .

 Nehmen wir an ich kaufe mir heute die Exist für 550 , benutze sie und meide Kratzer . 
 Dann kriege ich dafür gebraucht ca 350 nach 1- 1,5 Jahren . Das doch alles nich soooooo wild .

 Jeder hat ne andere Wertschätzung  - ich weiss . 

 Petri  und Gruss

 Herr P


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und mit Zoll und MwSt. dann nur 50 Euro teurer, als wenn man sie in Deutschland kauft. :m



Nee, da kommt man mit 50,-€ nicht hin. Allein die 19% Märchensteuer (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) machen da ja schon 92,-€ aus. Dann muß man auch noch ca.3% Zoll dazu rechnen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, da kommt man mit 50,-€ nicht hin. Allein die 19% Märchensteuer (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) machen da ja schon 92,-€ aus. Dann muß man auch noch ca.3% Zoll dazu rechnen.



Jupp, und im Endergebnis dann 50 Euro teurer, als wenn man die Rolle direkt in Deutschland kauft.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

.....jo


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sind deine Fragen hier wirklich ernst gemeint?

Die hat eine flache Spule und dort passt kaum Schnur rauf. Ausserdem hat sie eine 3 Kg Max Drag.

Man könnte natürlich einfach das hier erhältliche 2500er Modell kaufen. Hat 7 Kg Max Drag, eine tiefe Spule, man kommt günstiger als mit dem Import und im Garantie Fall hat man einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

Schnurfassung für die 2505F dürften ca. 100m 0,235er sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit nem 3,5 Kg Geflecht auf Zander und Hecht? Alles klar...ich bin vorerst raus hier.


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



S.Brunken schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Zaion ist umstritten, habe ich auch schon gelesen. Deshalb ja auch meine Sorge.



ob das wirklich ein Grund zur Sorge ist, würde ich mal offen lassen ... ich sage es mal so: es geht hier im Fokus dieses Thread weit über das Funktionale hinaus, d.h. die Wahl einer HighEnd-Rolle begründet sich meist auch mit einem gewissen Anspruch an Optik und Haptik und letzteres lässt sich nach meinem Geschmack nicht mit einem "Plastik"-Rollenkörper befriedigen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fische auch Ci4 Rollen und die funktionieren auch zuverlässig, aber das Gefühl ist eben ein anderes und mein Anspruch an diese Rollen auch: einfaches Gebrauchsgerät und wenn die durch sind, werden die halt ersetzt.




S.Brunken schrieb:


> OK. Stella Fi sagst Du.



Nein, die gefällt mir nicht, die FE finde ich viel schöner. 
Aber grundsätzlich bewege ich mich im Statio-Bereich ausschließlich im Shimano-Lager, falls Du darauf anspielst.



S.Brunken schrieb:


> Aber dazu nochmal kurz ne Nachfrage :
> 
> Meine bisheriegen Rollen habe ich immer geölt, dass brauchten sie auch nach ca. 1 Jahr, obwohl es gute Rollen waren. Das verbrauchte Öl sah immer ganz grau aus, vom Abrieb nehme ich an. Nun ist es aber ja so, daß man an die Stella FI gar nicht mehr rankommt.



Wieso sollte man da nicht mehr rankommen? Wegen der fehlenden Wartungsöffnung? Die Luke war sowieso nur ein Notbehelf ... für eine vernünftige Wartung kommt man um's reinigen + schmieren der Getriebeteile mit Fett nicht herum.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## bobbykron (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich brauch mal nen Tip von den Spezis:
Hab ne '11 TP die mir zu viel Axsialspiel am Knob hat. Hab das an anderen Rollen schon mit so kleinen Unterlegscheiben korrigieren können, aber ich hab keine mehr.

Weiss jemand von euch wie die richtig heißen bzw sogar eine Bezugsquelle?
Danke für eure Tips...
Mfg Matthias


----------



## bobbykron (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal nen Tipp von den Spezis:
> Hab ne '11 TP die mir zu viel Axsialspiel am Knob hat. Hab das an anderen Rollen schon mit so kleinen Unterlegscheiben korrigieren können, aber ich hab keine mehr.
> 
> Weiss jemand von euch wie die richtig heißen bzw sogar eine Bezugsquelle?
> ...



Hm, keiner n Tipp?  :c


----------



## AlexHH (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bobbykron schrieb:


> _Ich brauch mal nen Tipp von den Spezis:
> Hab ne '11 TP die mir zu viel Axsialspiel am Knob hat. Hab das an anderen Rollen schon mit so kleinen Unterlegscheiben korrigieren können, aber ich hab keine mehr.
> 
> Weiss jemand von euch wie die richtig heißen bzw sogar eine Bezugsquelle?
> ...


Wo hast Du die denn ursprünglich hergenommen? Du meintest nicht zufällig die Plastik-Unterlegscheiben, die zur Einstellung des Wickelbildes mit den Shimanorollen mitgeliefert werden?


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nee er meint die Beilagscheiben für den Kurbelknopf.
ich habe da nur mit Daiwa Erfahrung, da werden immer 4 mitgeliefert, wenn man sich einen Knob zusätzlich bestellt (Daiwa, Livre-Megatech, ZPI ect.) müsste bei Shimano auch so sein, im Zweifel ausmessen>Baumarkt


----------



## bobbykron (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Nee er meint die Beilagscheiben für den Kurbelknopf.
> ich habe da nur mit Daiwa Erfahrung, da werden immer 4 mitgeliefert, wenn man sich einen Knob zusätzlich bestellt (Daiwa, Livre-Megatech, ZPI ect.) müsste bei Shimano auch so sein, im Zweifel ausmessen>Baumarkt



Genau...
Ich hab schon einige knobs umgebaut, bei zwei drei rollen waren auch scheiben bei, aber k.a. welche das waren.
Hm baumarkt!? Ob die so kleine scheibchen haben !?


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bau doch zur Not eine aus und messe sie, das sind doch in der Regel Standard Werte.
Ich weiß nicht ob man die Scheibchen einzeln bekommt.

Ich habe hier noch ca. ein Duzend von diversen Herstellern herumliegen, die  sind leicht unterschiedlich, zur Not kann ich Dir die 2 Größen schicken gegen das Porto.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also "nur" 19% oder Zoll sind 3%
BTW hat Plat bei mir immer "eine Bearbeitungsgebühr" berechnet UND Versand.
k.a. ob sie es jetzt anders machen.

Durch die angepassten Preise in DE lohnt sich ein Stella oder Exist Kauf kaum im Ausland.

was ich nicht verstehe, nimm halt einfach eine andere Größe, mehr Schnurfassung und eine stärkere Bremse ist jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht und in der Regel wiegen die etwas größeren Stellas und Exists kaum mehr.
Meine 2510 PE Exist wiegt 200 Gr die 2508 sogar nur 185 Gr.
im Vergleich zur 2004 mit 170 Gr eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## bobbykron (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Bau doch zur Not eine aus und messe sie, das sind doch in der Regel Standard Werte.
> Ich weiß nicht ob man die Scheibchen einzeln bekommt.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch ca. ein Duzend von diversen Herstellern herumliegen, die  sind leicht unterschiedlich, zur Not kann ich Dir die 2 Größen schicken gegen das Porto.



Oh das hört sich gut an.
Ich werd die bei Gelegenheit mal messen.

Mfg


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5yFTf1xB9g

Bei 00:12 hätt ich fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man sich den Werkzeug-Patsch 00:12 nicht leisten kann, isse wohl zu teuer für das monatliche Budget. :g


----------



## ulfisch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



S.Brunken schrieb:


> wenn es die Rolle oder jene Rute in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt, kaufe ich sie auch hier. Nur war es bei der K.k-lights Majorcraft so, daß es sie nur in Japan zu kaufen gibt. Daher mußte ich dort wohl oder übel bestellen.
> 
> Ja ich suche ja auch schon nach einer passenden. Möchte aber auch nicht immer mit ein paar hundert metern backing arbeiten.
> muss schon passen Rute und Rolle,
> ...



So war das nicht gemeint, ich bestelle selber oft und gerne im Ausland nur für die aktuellen Exists, Stellas und Morethan Branzinos lohnt es sich wegen der angepassten Preise nicht.

Lieber mehr Schnurfüllung, klatsch halt ne günstige 0,20er Mono drunter fertisch.:m

Extra wenig Schurfassung(Shallow spool), find ich persönlich nie 
kaufenswert.

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden ja, gehe aber in DE nie mehr als 25 mal im Jahr Fischen also lieber an Dauerangler halten.


----------



## Ke06 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!|wavey:|wavey:
Und zwar möchte ich mir gern zum Spinnfischen eine Penn Battle Rolle zulegen (größtenteils zum Hechtspinnfischen)
Welches Modell sollte ich da am besten wählen 3000er, oder 4000er?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mit der Frage bist Du hier im falschen Thread


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab jetzt tatsächlich die neue Exist, Morethan und die Stella bei meinem Tackle Dealer  begrabbeln können. Muss gestehen, dass mir die Stella am besten gefallen hat. Kaum zu glauben, aber die erste Shimano Rolle ohne Spiel in der Kurbel. Den Bügel finde ich aber gewöhnungsbedürftig dünn. 

 So, die C2000 bitte einmal zu mir. |supergri


----------



## Mikey76 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, aber die erste Shimano Rolle ohne Spiel in der Kurbel.



Ich hab mir letztens eine 4000-er FI angeschaut, die hatte (leider) das bekannte Spiel in der Kurbel. Blöd, dass hier kaum ein Händler höherwertige Rollen in der Vitrine liegen hat. Würde mir gerne mal eine Morethan und die Exist anschauen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mikey76 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens eine 4000-er FI angeschaut, die hatte (leider) das bekannte Spiel in der Kurbel. Blöd, dass hier kaum ein Händler höherwertige Rollen in der Vitrine liegen hat. Würde mir gerne mal eine Morethan und die Exist anschauen.



Meine Morethan hat kein Kurbelspiel. Die zweite MT, die bei meinem Händler in der Vitirne liegt hat großes Kurbelspiel.

Peinlich ist das, das bei Rollen in dem Preissegment die Knobs nicht ordentlich passgenau angebracht sind. Ich kauf solche Rollen jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



S.Brunken schrieb:


> Und wie beurteilst Du die neue Daiwa Exist ? Wo war sie Deiner Meinung nach der Stella unterlegen ? Würde mich brennend interessieren.
> 
> Danke schonmal im voraus .



Naja, ich konnte die Rollen nur kurz mal begrabbeln mehr nicht. Aber wie gesagt so vom Lauf her, Wertigkeit bzw. vom 1. Eindruck fand ich die Stella am besten.

Die alte Exist fand ich irgendwie besser als die aktuelle. Aber vielleicht muss man sich noch an die neue gewöhnen.


----------



## iloveperch (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich werfe mal die Daiwa Freams in die Runde :q
Vor 3 Tagen gekauft und absolut begeistert. Die soll als Rolle für Rapfen herhaten und die Bremse is einfach ein Traum <3


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube kaum,das die Freams in den High End Fred gehört


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es eine Daiwa ohne Zaion Rollenkörper sein soll, dann nimm eine Morethan.


----------



## Peter S (9. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatt vielleicht schon jemand (Mr. Drillinger) die neue Exist im Haus?

Erster Eindruck?

Mfg

Peter


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (10. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Leider noch nicht...das Lieferdatum hat sich verschoben,alle 3000er wurde aufgrund eines Fehlers nochmal nach Japan zurück geordert...soll wohl noch im März geliefert werden.Angeblich ein Gradfehler in der Spule....Top Start !!!!!:q


----------



## Peter S (10. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Top Start !!!!!:q"  |kopfkrat 

Ich habe jetzt auch eine 3000 in Bestellung stehen mit gleichem Liefertermin .....wir warten es ab, wenn nicht "ok" befunden dann geht sie woll wieder zurück und kommt was anderes.

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir wurde Ende April genannt.


----------



## Peter S (10. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe jetzt Bericht bekommen das sie schon zu mir unterwegs ist....#6


----------



## Holz Hecht (10. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, ich hatte auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen auchmal die Möglichkeit die neue Exist zu kurbeln. Nun ja  was soll ich sagen?, hammer Teil:m, mit Abstand die beste Rolle, die ich jemals in der Hand hatte.
Optisch eine Augenweide,  kurbelt sich klasse und ist technisch auch Top. Hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Stella und die Morethan, mal schauen, wie lange ich noch wiedersehen, kann bzw. genug Geld gespart habe:c


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (11. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ist unterwegs !!!!! #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendjemand eine Meinung zu Daiwas neuem Bremssystem "Automatic Tournament Drag" ATD?

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/2015-exist/

Wollebre vielleicht?

Hört sich für mich beschi**en an. Ich will nicht, das sich die Bremse von alleien verstellt. Die hat sich zu verstellen, wenn ich da am Knopf drehe. Woher die Bremse wohl weiss, dass der Fisch 250m draussen ist. Und welche Exist fasst überhaupt soviel Schnur.

Das eine auf 7 kg eingestellte Bremse beim Anhieb auf 1 Kg runtergeht, dürfte für die Zanderfraktion auch ein Traum sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin da ganz bei dir! #6
Wenn die Rolle die Bremse irgendwie verstellt, ist sie tot. :g 
Vorschlaghammer oder schlimmeres, wie egay ...


----------



## Mikey76 (11. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da bin ich mal auf die ersten Praxisberichte gespannt. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich so funktionieren soll.


----------



## Mikey3110 (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand eine Meinung zu Daiwas neuem Bremssystem "Automatic Tournament Drag" ATD?
> 
> http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/2015-exist/
> 
> ...



Bis zu den letzten zwei Sätzen dachte ich, dass die sich nur darum gekümmert haben die Haftreibung zu minimieren, damit die Bremse schnell ins Gleiten kommt... Würde mit kurzzeitig 1kg ja auch passen. Aber 250m draußen und dann automatisch die Bremskraft regulieren???....
Vllt ist ja einiges an Sensorik verbaut und die Exist-Besitzer müssen demnächst regelmäßig Batterien wechseln |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ich spule nur 200 Meter  drauf,damit trickse ich das Bremssystem aus....ich habe sie auch schon angeschrien "FISCH...dicker FISCH"...aber die Bremse hat sich nicht verstellt #c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Aber nun mal Butter bei die Fische...der erste optische und haptische Eindruck sind gut.Es wackelt und klappert nix...der Lauf ist ruhig und seidenweich...läuft absolut rund.Was sie wirklich kann...wird sich morgen im ersten Praxistest zeigen...ich bin gespannt.Wie sich die Bremse verhält kann ich hoffentlich gleich testen...wenn ich keinen dicken Fisch fange,muss ein Kumpel mal herhalten und einen dicken Zetti imitieren (Ich darf noch bis Samstag ).


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Seh zu das du was fängst und Berichte mal wie sich die Bremse beim Anschlag verhält. So ganz vertrau ich der Geschichte nicht.


----------



## Wollebre (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand eine Meinung zu Daiwas neuem Bremssystem "Automatic Tournament Drag" ATD?
> 
> http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/2015-exist/
> 
> ...




Wäre echt interessant zu sehen wie das technisch gelöst worden ist.
Denn es geht um das physikalische Gesetz der Hebelwirkung. D.h. wenn man vor dem Fischen die Bremse auf eine vorgewählte Bremskraft einstellt, vergrößert sich die Bremskraft je mehr Schnur von der Spule gezogen wird. Das kann zu Schnurbruch führen wenn die Bremse nicht auf geringere Bremskraft wieder zurück reguliert wird.
Wer mit einem Schnurspulgerät seine Spulen selbst bespult kennt das. Damit die Schnur nicht so leicht von der vollen Schnurspule abgezogen wird, muß die Federspannung vor dem Umspulemn eingestellt werden. Je mehr Schnur auf die Rollenspule umgespult wird, um so mehr Kurbelkraft muß aufgewendet werden. Damit die Schnur mit konstant gleicher Kraft umgespult wird, müßte die voreingestellte Federkraft (Abzugskraft) permanent etwas zurück reguliert werden.

Selbiges passiert wenn ein starker Fisch beim Drill richtig Schnur nimmt. Je mehr Schnur von der Spule gezogen wird, um so weiter erhöht sich die Bremskraft. D.h. zur Vermeidung von Schnurbruch muß die Bremse zurück reguliert werden.

Aber selbst mein größter Zander von 98cm hat kaum 15m Schnur genommen. Da kann man die erhöhte Bremskraft voll vergessen. Es sei man fischt mit superdünner Schnur....

Wenn das technisch alles richtig funktioniert, wäre es hochinteressant fürs angeln auf kampfstarke Fische wie Wels und beim tropischen Meeresangeln mit große Stationär und Multirollen. Wenn ein Thun nach dem Anbiß mal eben so mit 70km/h abdampft, sind schnell 200m und mehr von der Spule abgezogen. Wenn dann die Bremse von der voreingestellten Bremskraft nicht wieder zurück reguliert wird, kommt ist Schnurbruch vorprogrammiert.

Die Gedanken die sich Daiwa da gemacht hat sind echt interessant. Nur wer in heimische Gewässer auf Forelle oder selbst Hecht geht, kann darauf sicherlich verzichten. Die paar Meter die abgezogen werden und die Bremskraft erhöhen, sind physikalisch wohl auszurechnen, aber nach meiner Erfahrung in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen. Wie schon geschrieben, es sei man fisch mit sehr dünner Schnur. Auf Großfisch wie Wels und tropisches Angeln wäre das für den ungeübten Angler sicherlich eine große Hilfe. Ausreichend gesehen wie Leute vor lauter Aufregung vergessen haben die Bremse zurück zu regulieren... und tschüß...

Will und kann die Neuerung nicht schlecht reden. Ob es funktioniert kann jeder selbst testen. Bei voller Spule die gewünschte Bremskraft voreinstellen. Schnur am Auto befestigen und mit ca. 10km/h mal hundert oder 150 Meter fahren. Wenn dann die Bremskraft beim Schnurabzug (immer weniger Schnur auf der Spule) konstant bleibt, funktioniert die Technik. 

Da einige an der neuen Rolle interessiert sind, wäre entsprechender Feedback wünschenswert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sehe das ähnlich. Der Mehrwert bei den "Spielzeug Größen" dürfte eher gering ausfallen. Mit einer 3000er Angeln wohl die wenigsten gezielt auf Lachs oder Wels. Bei allen anderen Angelarten wird man das im Süsswasser kaum ausreizen können. Da hätte man das ganze dann auch für die Saltiga nehmen, für die Exist aber lassen können.

Bin mal gespannt, mit Glück hab ich in 2 Tagen eine in der Hand.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ist eigentlich der eklatante Preisunterschied der Exist 3012 (Daiwa Katalog über 1250€) und der Exist 3012H von AM Angelsport (559€) zu bewerten?

Soll laut AM das aktuellste Modell sein.


----------



## buddah (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

SInd vieleicht ja die 3000er mit dem Produktionsfehler


----------



## Wollebre (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das ist doch in jeder Branche so üblich um den "Wert" eines Produktes damit aufzuwerten. Also nichts als Verar....
Möchte mal einen Blick in die Handelrechnung haben um den Stückpreis zu sehen mit dem die Rollen in D verzollt werden. Bin sicher dann wird einem erst richtig schwindlig....

Letzten in einem Möbelmarkt einen echt guten Kleiderschrank gesehen. Ausgezeichnet 2,280 EUR. Mit dem Abteilungsleiter gezockt und hätte den für 1.600 mitnehmen können...

Anders herum werden Fahrer eines Firmenwagens richtig beschissen. Versteuert werden muß der UVP und nicht der echte Kaufpreis....

Also vor jedem Kauf ausführlich googeln...


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die alte Exists (1249,-) kostete den Händler mehr Geld, als wenn er selber als Endkunde in Japan gekauft hätte. Hin und wieder kann ich mir mal die Preise für Händler anschauen, vergesst es, das für die dort im oberen Segment viel bei Über ist.

Daiwa D dreht halt bei den Preisen ab. Im aktuellen Katalog haben sie die Preise gesenkt und die Händlerpreise so gelassen.

Btw, der Euro verliert stark an Wert, wenn das so weitergeht, bestellen die Japaner ihr Zeug bald bei uns.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Selbiges passiert wenn ein starker Fisch beim Drill richtig Schnur nimmt. Je mehr Schnur von der Spule gezogen wird, um so weiter erhöht sich die Bremskraft. D.h. zur Vermeidung von Schnurbruch muß die Bremse zurück reguliert werden.
> 
> Es sei man fischt mit superdünner Schnur....


Bei superdünner Schnur haste aber den Effekt, das nicht viel Schnurvolumen von der Spule geht, und sich damit der Schnurwickeldurchmesser nur langsam ändern kann.

Ansonsten haste das schön skizziert! #6

Ich kann mich an die wenigen Male gut erinnern, wo beim Uferangeln ein starker Fisch wie Graskarpfen die 0,20mm Mono von der kleinen Rolle riss, aber Bremse aufmachen wollte u. konnte ich ja auch nicht, da der Fisch unbedingt gestoppt werden sollte. Hinterherlaufen auch noch unmöglich. 
Einzige Lösung wäre wohl eine viel größere Rolle mit mehr Schnur gewesen.

Auf dem Boot sich hinterherziehen lassen ist ab einer bestimmten Schnurtragkraft auch das geringste Problem, da macht man gar nichts an der Bremse.


----------



## Tisie (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei superdünner Schnur haste aber den Effekt, das nicht viel Schnurvolumen von der Spule geht, und sich damit der Schnurwickeldurchmesser nur langsam ändern kann.



Richtig, aber er meinte wohl, daß bei dünnerer Schnur die Fluchten sehr viel länger sein können und damit der Effekt überhaupt relevant wird ... aber wie gesagt eher unwarscheinliches Szenario bei uns |rolleyes


----------



## Herr P (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die alte Exists (1249,-) kostete den Händler mehr Geld, als wenn er selber als Endkunde in Japan gekauft hätte. Hin und wieder kann ich mir mal die Preise für Händler anschauen, vergesst es, das für die dort im oberen Segment viel bei Über ist.
> 
> Daiwa D dreht halt bei den Preisen ab. Im aktuellen Katalog haben sie die Preise gesenkt und die Händlerpreise so gelassen.
> 
> Btw, der Euro verliert stark an Wert, wenn das so weitergeht, bestellen die Japaner ihr Zeug bald bei uns.


 
 Ja  aber die ganze Politik ist doch komisch . Es wird ein neuer Katalog gedruckt und auf einmal erscheinen ausser Plan neue Rollen .

 Die neue und die alte Exist sind qualitativ bestimmt nicht weit auseinander .

 Jede Highend kostet um und bei 600 ...aber die alte Exist 1000+?


----------



## ulfisch (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Preise in D waren ein Witz, der Preisunterschied zwischen 12er Exist und er neuen ist in Japan marginal, lediglich der Europäische Markt wurde da von Daiwa verarscht.
Ich habe mir 2012 die Exist in Japan bestellt und Inkl allem Schnickschnack(Versand, Zoll, Steuern) keine 800 Euro gezahlt 760 waren es glaube ich, jetzt sind die Preise in D und Japan viel näher beieinander.
Daher auch der Preisunterschied Stella VS Exist, und die MNähr, dass Certate und Stella in der selben Preisklasse spielen.
Shimano ist seit längerem im High-End Bereich, viel näher an den Japanpreisen.

Wollbre hat es schön dargestellt, das erklärt auch die Bremskraftangaben bei Shimano.
Die geben eigentlich minimale(volle Spule) und maximale (leere Spule) an, manche Händler lassen dann gerne die minimale(eher normale) wegfallen und schwupps bremst die Stella mit 12KG


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Die Preise in D waren ein Witz, der Preisunterschied zwischen 12er Exist und er neuen ist in Japan marginal, lediglich der Europäische Markt wurde da von Daiwa verarscht.
> Ich habe mir 2012 die Exist in Japan bestellt und Inkl allem Schnickschnack(Versand, Zoll, Steuern) keine 800 Euro gezahlt 760 waren es glaube ich, jetzt sind die Preise in D und Japan viel näher beieinander.
> Daher auch der Preisunterschied Stella VS Exist, und die MNähr, dass Certate und Stella in der selben Preisklasse spielen.
> Shimano ist seit längerem im High-End Bereich, viel näher an den Japanpreisen.
> ...





Danke für die Erklärung.#6

Aber egal, ob 12, oder nur 8 KG reale Bremskraft, die Rute wird oft der Verlierer sein.
 Verbraucherverarschung ist es trotzdem.














* 

*


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso ist das denn nun schon wieder Verbraucherverarschung?


----------



## ulfisch (12. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nur wenn Shops die "minimale" Bremskraft nicht angeben#h


----------



## geomujo (13. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Automatisch verstellbare Bremse? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Kann   mal den physikalischen Hintergrund der Geschichte beleuchten? Hier wurde  was von Hebelwirkung geschrieben. Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, an  welcher Stelle im Zusammenspiel Spulenradius/Füllstand/Bemseinstellung  eine geänderte Hebelwirkung zutage tritt?

Warum sollte sich die Bremskraft  der Spule bei sich variierendem Füllstand verändern?! Die Bremse ich  nichts weiter als ein Rollwiderstand. Die Kraft der Bremse ist IMMER  gleich. Was sich ändert ist die Menge an Schnur die pro Umdrehung  freigegeben wird. Die Schnurbelastung ist jedoch immer die Gleiche, da  eben der Widerstand das Bremsmaß definiert.
Eine geänderte Hebelwirkung kommt da nirgends zustande.
Die  Rolle würde allenfalls für eine gleichmäßige Abziehgeschwindigkeit  sorgen. Bei den dünnen Schnurdurchmessern heute ändert sich der  Füllstand sowieso kaum - selbst wenn 200m weg gehen. Fehlen vielleicht  3mm Füllstand. Bei 4cm Spulendurchmesser wären dass 12,5cm Schnur bzw.  11,6cm bei 3,7cm pro Umdrehung.

Dann die Frage, wie will die Rolle erkennen, wie voll sie bespult ist?

Ich  kenne im Rennradbereich ganz neu elektronische Schaltungen. Die Arbeit  verrichten Servos, die Ansteuerung der Servos übernimmt ein  Mikroprozessor der wiederum vom Menschen ein initialsignal erhält. Nach  Aussage des Händlers hält ne Akkuladung ca. 2000-3000 oder mehr km.
Aktuell gibt es sie von Campagnolo und Shimano. für 2000€


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du recht hast, dann ist es egal, ob man das Ding hier innen, oder außen anfässt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Btw, der Euro verliert stark an Wert, wenn das so weitergeht, bestellen die Japaner ihr Zeug bald bei uns.



ja schlimm ist das, wenn ich mir eine Rute aus Japan bestelle zahl ich gut 30-40,- Euro heutzutage mehr. Vielen Dank Herr Draghi, der Kerle hat ja nur noch Griechenland im Kopf. Und der Schäuble lacht sich auch ins Fäustchen, er steht mit seiner Neuverschuldung ja gut da... bei Maybritt Illner klopft er sich bestimmt selber auf die Schulter. Hast alles richtig gemacht mein Jung! :m


----------



## geomujo (13. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat aber nix mit der Bremse zutun. Was du da beschreibst, wären die Auswirkungen unterscheidlich langer Kurbelarme.

Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang zur Bremse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Kann   mal den physikalischen Hintergrund der Geschichte beleuchten? Hier wurde  was von Hebelwirkung geschrieben. Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, an  welcher Stelle im Zusammenspiel Spulenradius/*Füllstand*/Bemseinstellung  eine geänderte Hebelwirkung zutage tritt?


Ist aber so, ist Fakt, hab ich zuerst im Detail auch nicht dran gedacht, Wolle aber. 

§1 Die auf die Schnur wirkende Abzugskraft einer Stationärrollenspule ist abhängig vom Füllstand der Schnur auf der Spule, bei unveränderter Einstellung der Bremse und Bremsscheibenandruck.

Bremskraft ist ungenau, weil Bremsscheibe und Abzug das je nach Drehhebel unterschiedlich erleben. Abzugskraft ist genauer, was effektiv an Schnur bis Hakenspitze ankommt.
Die Bremse und Bremsscheibenpresskraft darf sich "nicht einfach so" verändern oder verstellen, sonst s.o. :g
Was nach den Ausführungen von Wolle aber zumindest vom technischen Prinzip her eine Verbesserung wäre, wäre eine Regulierung zum Erreichen einer konstanten Abzugskraft, die im Drill halt interessant sein kann. 
(Wie oben hinreichend geklärt aber meistens keine realen Nutzen ergibt)

Das Feature konstante Abzugskraft unter mechanischer Rückstellwirkung auf die Scheibenbremskraft wäre schon nett für BigGamer und Co, sofern es denn diese konstante Abzugskraft realisiert. Der Regelweg wäre damit auch exakt vorgeschrieben, also nichts mit unklarer oder willkürlicher Verstellung der Bremse.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...soooo...nun habe ich die neue Exist 3000 zweimal mit am Wasser gehabt...und sie intensiv gekurbelt !!!! Drillen durfte ich noch nicht mit ihr...das kommt noch.Sie läuft unheimlich ruhig und rund...es gibt keine unangenehmen Laufgeräusche,das Wickelbild ist astrein,die Bremse lässt sich fein justieren....es wackelt und klappert nix...es sitzt alles bombenfest,kein Spiel in der Kurbel....das erst einmal in Kürze...was sie wirklich kann,wird sich in den nächsten Monaten zeigen...ich bereue den Kauf nicht.Tja...aber ob sie nun besser oder schlechter ist als die Stella FI...so what !!!! Mir gefällt sie optisch auf jedenfall viel besser....


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hau bitte mal 2-3 Fotos rein! Welches Modell hast du?

Hab eine 3000er geordert. Für Zander, Rapfen und Meerforelle. Bin noch ein wenig am hadern, ob ich das noch auf 3012 ändern soll. Allerdings hat die MT schon die hohe Übersetzung.


----------



## Herr P (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Congrats zur neuen !


 Ich schlage auch zu sobald sie bei unserem Geschäft zu haben ist  - warum kann eigentlich fast nur AuM liefern ?


----------



## ulfisch (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hau bitte mal 2-3 Fotos rein! Welches Modell hast du?
> 
> Hab eine 3000er geordert. Für Zander, Rapfen und Meerforelle. Bin noch ein wenig am hadern, ob ich das noch auf 3012 ändern soll. Allerdings hat die MT schon die hohe Übersetzung.


Gibt es die neue Exist als reine 3000er so wie die Certate?
Gab es bei der 2012er nüscht oder?

Habe neulich die 2012er wieder intensiver gefischt und sie läuft immer noch sehr ruhig und nix klappert und die Bremse ruckelt null.
Sie gefällt mir immer besser|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, gibt eine 3000er mit ca. 200m 0,28er Fassungsvermögen. Also noch mal 100 Euro für ne Füllung Typ S...


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Ich schlage auch zu sobald sie bei unserem Geschäft zu haben ist  - warum kann eigentlich fast nur AuM liefern ?



Liefertermin übe Gröbenzell ist Ende April. Ich schätze mal, das A&M direkt aus JP bekommen hat. Interessant wäre daher mal die Information, wie bei denen so eine Wartung abläuft.

Daiwa D ist nicht grade erfreut über in JP gekaufte Ware. Ich weiss nicht, ob sie die Wartung ablehnen können, oder die Rechnung höher ausfällt.


----------



## Herr P (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja wenn es denn die Typ s sein muss ... 

 Ich habe sie auch auf einer Spule...erkenne den Mehrwert nicht .


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist zwar nen Rollenthread, aber wenn du die S hast.

Schreibt mal kurz was dazu, Vergleich R und S. Hab bisher nur die R drauf, aber zur S hab ich bisher gelesen, das sie wesentlich leiser ist und damit wesentlich weiter zu werfen geht. Wie ist die Abriebsfestigkeit?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe das 3000er Modell...da ich sie ausschließlich an der Elbe einsetzen will,ist mir eine niedrige Überstzung lieber...zum Meerforellenangeln habe ich zwei Morethans (3012H,2510PE-H) mit hoher Übersetzung.Ich habe aktuell zwei Exist 3000 hier rumstehen...eine von AM und eine über einen HH Händler (BAC Bergedorf).Beide kamen zeitgleich an..und wurden über Daiwa Deutschland in den Handel gebracht...
Zur Stroft ein paar Worte...ich fische schon seit längerer Zeit die S4....esgibt einen deutlichen Unterschied zur R...die S ist wesentlich leiser,sie ist sehr glatt und rund..und lässt sich sehr gut werfen.Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist...das sie Frost nicht wirklich gut ab kann,nach einigen Einsätzen bei Minusgraden sah sie aus wie Wolle...ziemlich ausgefranst...ich habe schon einiges an Geflecht durch...zum zandern bin ich an der S4 hängengeblieben.Allerdings habe ich von der S3 schon einige negative Resonanzen bekommen...Freunde haben sie gefischt...doch nach kurzer Zeit wieder runter genommen.Nach einigen Hängern....kam es immer wieder zu Schnurbruch...wieso auch immer.


----------



## Herr P (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was nimmt denn der BAC für die Rolle ?

Hast sie da direkt im Laden geholt oder schicken lassen ?


----------



## Herr P (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ist denn so Dein Eindruck ? Du hast ja auch die alte Exist und die Morethan neu ?

Also auf der WEBSITE von Bac ist die Rolle nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

...ich habe sie direkt über BAC bestellt,doch die 3000er Version ist eigentlich nicht für den den deutschen Markt vorgesehen,doch ich denke da lässt sich sicher die eine oder andere nachbestellen !!!!!
Der Unterschied zur neuen Morethan ist natürlich das Gewicht...ich glaube die Exist ist um 45gr leichter...zudem läuft sie ruhiger....was vor allem auffällt ist,das die neue Exist im Gegensatz zur alten Exist und zur neuen Morethan deutlich weniger Laufgeräusche macht...ich habe bisher noch keine Rolle in der Hand gehabt,die so leise kurbelt...ich hoffe das belibt aus so !!!!!...das soweit in Kürze....


----------



## Herr P (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

I h qar eigentlich der Meinung dass die 3000er nur fuer den deutschen bzw. europaeischen Markt gemacht wurde....na dann erst mal viel Spass mit dem Schmuckstueck


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Auf den Bildern (danke dafür!) kommt sie plötzlich garnicht mehr so schwarz rüber...

Danke auch zur Schnur Info. Dann bleib ich vorerst bei der R. 100 Euro für ein Experiment geb ich nicht aus, wenn ich bei der R auf Nr. Sicher gehen kann.


----------



## ulfisch (17. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern (danke dafür!) kommt sie plötzlich garnicht mehr so schwarz rüber...
> 
> Danke auch zur Schnur Info. Dann bleib ich vorerst bei der R. 100 Euro für ein Experiment geb ich nicht aus, wenn ich bei der R auf Nr. Sicher gehen kann.



Habe die S (Typ2 oder 3) auch auf der Spule, damals zu der "neuen" 2012er Exist gekauft, wenn schon denn schon:q

Habe sie jetzt knapp 2 Jahre drauf und kann mal ein Fazit geben.


Sofort fiel mir auf wie leise sie ist und sie ist deutlich dünner als vergleichbare(Tragkraft Typ r) Stroftschnüre.
Sie wirft auch merkbar weiter.
So nun zu negativen, am Anfang hatte ich doch einige Schnurbrüche, beim Wurf, beim Hänger zum Glück nicht beim Fisch:m
Schob das dann auf schlechte Abriebsfestigkeit und war erst mal enttäuscht.
Zudem ist sie Windanfälliger, da sehr leicht und so hatte ich des öfteren Schnurschlaufen um die Spule, hatte ich bis dahin fast nie|uhoh:

Nunja, ich hatte irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass so glatte Schnüre MEHR Wicklungen beim  Grinnerknoten brauchen statt 5-6 mache ich jetzt 8-10http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin.htm

und siehe da seit dem Null Probleme, nur Vorteile ausser dem Wind aber da muss man nur aufpassen....ist schon ne geile Schnur aber doch sehr teuer ob sich das lohnt bleibt wirklich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Herr P (21. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute !

 Ich möchte mal wieder ein älteres Thema kurz hervorkramen .

 Zu der Zeit als die Stella SW B auf den Markt kam  , gab es doch so die eine oder andere Kritik an der 4000er .

 Nun ist ja ne sehr gute Saison verstrichen  und der eine oder andere hat sie mal intensiv gefischt .

 Wurden die Fehler überarbeitet - soweit sie überhaupt vorhanden waren ? 

 Ich selber habe mich für die 5000 er entschieden  - und bei mir ist bei regelmässigem Gebrauch bis heute alles Tippi toppi ..

 Petri an alle 

 Herr P


----------



## Marc-09 (25. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute,
weiß zwar nicht genau, ob es hier reingehört aber ich frag einfach mal und eventuell kann mir einer helfen. Habe mir Anfang Februar 2015 eine Stella FI C3000 bei AM geholt. Letzte Woche dann eingeweiht und beim ersten Wurf ist der Schnurclip rausgeflogen, samt Bolzen der diesen in der Spule hält. Gibt es einen Garantieanspruch und bei wem sollte dieser geltend gemacht werden? AM oder direkt bei Shimano?

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. März 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Du musst über AM gehen. Wird schon klappen. Kann aber dauern.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (22. April 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...ich habe sie direkt über BAC bestellt,doch die 3000er Version ist eigentlich nicht für den den deutschen Markt vorgesehen,doch ich denke da lässt sich sicher die eine oder andere nachbestellen !!!!!
> Der Unterschied zur neuen Morethan ist natürlich das Gewicht...ich glaube die Exist ist um 45gr leichter...zudem *läuft sie ruhiger....was vor allem auffällt ist,das die neue Exist im Gegensatz zur alten Exist und zur neuen Morethan deutlich weniger Laufgeräusche macht*...ich habe bisher noch keine Rolle in der Hand gehabt,die so leise kurbelt...ich hoffe das belibt aus so !!!!!...das soweit in Kürze....



Glückwunsch, schicke Rolle. Passt auch hervorragend zur Rute|supergri.

Das mit dem leichten Laufgeräusch bei den neuen Morethans (wenn es eins ist) gegenüber der Exist.
Liegt vielleicht auch an den Materialien und der Übersetzung?!
Exist hat ne normale Übersetzung und einen Zaion Body.
Morethan ist ne h und hat einen Metall Body. Scheint irgendwie nur ein Klang des Rollenkörpers zu sein.
Ist auch noch abhängig von der Größe, bei ner 2510h ist das leiser (weniger Volumen!?).
Vergleiche ich dies mit ner Steez EXist in 3012h ist die auch anders, da ZaionBody.

Hallo Ulfisch, ja weiche Schnur ist nicht immer ratsam.
Vor Allem beim Küstenspinnen. Hatte da auch einige Zeit Probleme, speziell bei auflandigem Wind und Brandung und Ködern die wenig Zug machen. 
Mit ner Stroft GTP R auf ner Daiwa, gibt es aber deutlich weniger Probleme als mit anderen Kombi.


----------



## Cyrix72 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, da kommt man mit 50,-€ nicht hin. Allein die 19% Märchensteuer (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) machen da ja schon 92,-€ aus. Dann muß man auch noch ca.3% Zoll dazu rechnen.



Der Zollsatz für Angelgerät beträgt 3,7 %.
Link: http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds2/taric/measures.jsp?Lang=de&Taric=95073000&SimDate=20150602

Unter diesem Link findet sich das Berechnungsschema, nach dem die Gesamtkosten ermittelt werden:

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/St...en/marginalspalte_beispiel_faq.html?nn=146960

Sieht am Anfang komplex aus, ist aber eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man einmal die einzelnen Begriffe verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## Herr P (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute !

Ich habe mal bitte eine Frage zu den Bezeichnungen bei der Exist 2015.


Ich habe die Rolle jetzt schon mit der Bezeichnung Exist II 3000 - Exist G 3000 und normal Exist 3000 gesehen .


Wer besitzt eine Exist 3000 ? Steht bei jemandem ein G dahinter speziell auf dem Karton  ? Wenn ja - was bedeutet das ?

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## chris1974 (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist Gesabbel vom Verkäufer. 
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/spinnrollen_2/exist_%282015er_modell%29/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=767
http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/2015-exist/
http://daiwa-fishingshow.globeride.jp/2015ss/exist/spec.html
Es gibt keine "Exist II" oder "Exist G".


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Grade geschaut, bei meiner Exist 3012h steht ein "G" auf dem Karton etwas hinter der Typenbezeichnung. Im Karton ist so ein kleines Stück was man rausbrechen könnte und auch dort ist, neben Japanischen Schriftzeichen, ein "G" mit drin.

Was es heisst oder bedeutet, keine Ahnung. Ohne deinen Post wär mir das nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab die Kartons meiner älteren Rollen grad nicht zur Hand, evtl. würde dort ein "E" zu finen sein.

Aber wenn Ulfisch hier mitliesst: Wenn du den Karton noch hast, schau mal, ob ein "F" drauf zu finden ist.

Die Rollen haben ja identische Namen, meine Vermutung wäre nun, das es eben doch Modell A-G gibt um den Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Herr P (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ist das deine und wenn ja, wo bestellt?


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Ich habe das 3000er Modell...da ich sie ausschließlich an der Elbe einsetzen will,ist mir eine niedrige Überstzung lieber...zum Meerforellenangeln habe ich zwei Morethans (3012H,2510PE-H) mit hoher Übersetzung.Ich habe aktuell zwei Exist 3000 hier rumstehen...eine von AM und eine über einen HH Händler (BAC Bergedorf).Beide kamen zeitgleich an..und wurden über Daiwa Deutschland in den Handel gebracht...
> Zur Stroft ein paar Worte...ich fische schon seit längerer Zeit die S4....esgibt einen deutlichen Unterschied zur R...die S ist wesentlich leiser,sie ist sehr glatt und rund..und lässt sich sehr gut werfen.Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist...das sie Frost nicht wirklich gut ab kann,nach einigen Einsätzen bei Minusgraden sah sie aus wie Wolle...ziemlich ausgefranst...ich habe schon einiges an Geflecht durch...zum zandern bin ich an der S4 hängengeblieben.Allerdings habe ich von der S3 schon einige negative Resonanzen bekommen...Freunde haben sie gefischt...doch nach kurzer Zeit wieder runter genommen.Nach einigen Hängern....kam es immer wieder zu Schnurbruch...wieso auch immer.


Zu wenig Wicklungen bei den Knoten?
Hatte die Stroft S auch im Verdacht(zu) leicht zu reissen, jetzt nicht mehr|supergri


----------



## ulfisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kartons meiner älteren Rollen grad nicht zur Hand, evtl. würde dort ein "E" zu finen sein.
> 
> Aber wenn Ulfisch hier mitliesst: Wenn du den Karton noch hast, schau mal, ob ein "F" drauf zu finden ist.
> 
> Die Rollen haben ja identische Namen, meine Vermutung wäre nun, das es eben doch Modell A-G gibt um den Überblick zu behalten.


Die Rolle ist leider im Ausland aber sollte ich es nicht vergessen, schaue ich das nächste mal nach.


----------



## ajotas (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallihallo,

jemand schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit den neuen Shimano Twinpowers? Evtl auch im Vergleich mit den Stellas (FI)?


----------



## geomujo (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit, darfst auch gerne mal deine Eindrücke schildern
> aber ich dachte hier geht es um die neue Presso|kopfkrat|supergri
> gerade heute habe ich sie entdeckt. http://jpangler.com/index.php/daiwa-14-presso-1025.html
> 
> und ich habe mich vor 3 Wochen auf eine andere vergleichbare Rolle entschieden:c und wie soll ich die Presso noch rechtfertigen#t




Hallöle

Besitzt du mittlerweile eine Presso?
Ich bin auch ganz stark am überlegen mir so eine zu bestellen. Da gibt es jetzt ganz neu seit Herbst diesen Jahres das Modell Presso 2025C also mit niedriger 4,8:1 Übersetzung. http://www.daiwaweb.com/jp/fishing/item/reel/spin_rl/presso_2014/index.html
Optisch ist das Modell ja ein echter Bringer. Technisch mit UTD-Finesse-Drag auch ganz vorne dabei. 10+1Lager sprechen ebenfalls für sich. Magsealed ist nur das Getriebe nicht der Line-Roller. Oder doch lieber die neue Luvias 2004?

Ich will sie für meine Abu Eradicator Ajing kaufen, da mir die Mag Pro Extreme doch nicht so ganz zusagt.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...reshwater/reel/daiwa-spining/2014-presso.html

Wo der Unterschied gegenüber der 1025 liegt erschließt sich mir nicht. Schnurfassung ist die gleiche, Kurbellänge ebenso.
Zur Kurbellänge aber noch etwas. Sind diese kompatibel zu anderen Daiwa-Kurbeln? 35mm ist mir eindeutig zu kurz, 50-55mm sollten es schon sein.

EDIT: hab nochmal nachgelesen, es geht bei dem 2025C-Modell nur um den größeren Spulendurchmesser der besser für Monos und FC geignet ist. Schnurfassung dürfte umgerechnet 90m/0,18mm sein. also sehr knapp bemessen.

EDIT2: Grad eine Verfügbarkeits- und Preisanfrage an den Händler gestellt, wo ich immer die Ruten bestelle. Ich will die Presso haben!!!


----------



## ulfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurbel muss eigentlich tauschbar sein, ging bis jetzt immer bei den höher preisigen Real4 Modellen.

Ich will sie auch haben brauche aber noch eine(vertretbare) Rute:c

Habe noch das Tuning Kit für die alte Presso, wollte die neue Kurbel an die Exist Native Custom bauen und dafür die aus dem Tunig Kit an die neue Presso ach:l

Die ultra knapp bemessene Schnurfassung hasse ich wie die Pest, ist aber bei Shimano noch schlimmer mMn.
Unter 3,5 Kg möchte ich eigentlich nicht fischen#h

Berichte bitte wenn Du sie hast.

PS ist im Ausland in der Regel günstiger inkl Steuern/Zoll


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sie kommt erst im November.
Der Händler hat gesagt, dass er sie dann sofort bei Rakuten reinstellt. Die anderen Größen hat er ja schon für aktuell 260€. Da würden dann 60€ Zoll/USt und 10€ Versand hinzukommen.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue Twinpower ist super, ich hab eine seit 6 Wochen unter Volldampf anne Ostsee, Rügen usw. alles super.


----------



## Muckimors (2. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da muß ich Ulfisch mal voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich hasse diese schmalen Spulenkapazitäten auch wie die Pest. Da hat man ne schöne leichte UL-Rolle, kriegt aber keine Schnur drauf. Was soll der Blödsinn ? Regen sich viele Angler drüber auf. Unter unter 3,5 kg wie ulfisch sagt, ist einfach zu gefährlich. 

gruss muckimors


----------



## ajotas (5. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die neue Twinpower ist super, ich hab eine seit 6 Wochen unter Volldampf anne Ostsee, Rügen usw. alles super.



thanks, well noted....


----------



## Alex.k (28. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir gerade die Daiwa Morethan angeschaut bei jpangler. Die würde dort mit Versandkosten etwa 445€ kosten. Kein schlechter Preis wie ich finde. 

Kann mir einer sagen, welche Spulen-Größe die: 

*1. Daiwa Morethan 2510R-PE*
*2. Daiwa Morethan 3012H*

hat?

Ist die erste eine 2500er und die zweite eine 4000er?

Grüße.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe mal für Dich recherchiert:

Daiwa 3012:     Schnurfassung 200 Meter Stärke 0,23 mm
Shimano 4000: Schnurfassung 260 Meter Stärke 0,25 mm

Die Spule der 3012 Daiwa ist also etwas kleiner als eine 4000 Shimano.

Daiwa 2510:     Schnurfassung 150 Meter Stärke 0,23 mm
Shimano 2500: Schnurfassung 290 Meter Stärke 0.18 mm

Wenn man dann den Umrechner für Schnurfassung benutzt, wird klar das die Spule der Daiwa auch hier etwas kleiner ist.


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo. Vielen Dank. Ich wollte erst genau diese technische Daten posten. Habe die Tabelle auch gefunden.

Ich hatte erst die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000. Dort konnte ich zu einer 4000er keinen Unterschied feststellen. Wenn, dann war er sicherlich minimal.

Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die Daiwa Morethan angeschaut bei jpangler. Die würde dort mit Versandkosten etwa 445€ kosten. Kein schlechter Preis wie ich finde.



Plus Zoll und Mwst bist dann 25-50 Euro günstiger, als wenn du sie hier bestellst...


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo. Wo meinst du hier? Hast den Link vergessen?


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

A&M Angelsport zum Beispiel.
Allrounder hat recht, wenn Du nicht super Glück hast, kommen noch ca. 90 Euro Zoll/Steuer drauf, dann bist du knapp günstiger als hier.
Yen-Kurs ist leider auch gestiegen.

Im Mittelpreissegment lohnt es sich eher im Moment, habe die neue Luvias 15 für umgerechnet 215 Euro gekauft kommen da noch 45 Euro Zoll und Steuern drauf bin ich immer noch 50 Euro unter dem aktuellen Preis hier.

Im allgemeinen hat es Daiwa(DE) endlich kapiert und bietet seine Rollen hier zu ähnlichen Preisen an wie in Japan.

Ich habe 2012 eine Exist für 670(Zoll,Steuern und Versand inkl.) in Japan statt 1050 hier gekauft.


Zur Rolle gabs auch einen neuen Knob, ein Handlecap und ein Kugellager Tuningkit|supergri


----------



## Alex.k (30. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ulfisch
Den Zoll habe ich ganz vergessen. :q 
Ich denke man kommt besser weg, wenn man bei einem Händler kauft oder auf ein Angebot wartet.

@u-see fischer
Ich habe bei Daiwa nachgefragt. Die Rollen sind etwas kleiner, aber kommen nahezu an 2500er und 4000er heran.

Grüße.


----------



## norge_klaus (30. November 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

High-End ist für mich die Penn-Slammer Serie. Die schmeiße ich dann zwar nach 3 - 4 Jahren auf den Müll, ist aber noch immer sehr günstig damit.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"High-end" und "günstig" haben nun nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun.

Gestern kam die Luvias  an, direkt aus der Schachtel ein feines Röllchen man wird sehen wa sdas Fischen bringt.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Männers,

ich würde gerne im neuen Jahr meine Daiwa Exist 3000G,beide Morethans 3012 und 2510PE-H pimpen.....

Ich suche für die Exist ein passendes Handle bzw. einen extravaganten Knob....

Für die beiden Morethans suche ich auch ein neues Handle bzw. einen neuen Knob.....

Zudem würde ich gerne bei meiner Shimano Vanquish 4000F die Kugellager wechseln,bzw. ich würde gerne ein TOP Kugellager ins Schnurllaufröllchen setzen,da ich sie im SW benutze...und die klassischen Lager ziemlich schnell kaputt gehen.

Habt ihr eventuell was abzugeben,bzw. einen Tipp wo ich das alles beziehen...genial wäre natürlich ein Händler in Deutschland....oder gibt es jemanden hier,der das Tuning betreibt und anbietet ?

Über jeden Tipp wäre ich Euch dankbar......


----------



## felixR (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mir würde da in erster Linie nur hedgehog Studio einfallen. Das ist aber in Japan, aber teile kannst du dir bestellen. Hab ich dort auch schon öfters ohne Probleme 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.k (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Habt ihr eventuell was abzugeben,bzw. einen Tipp wo ich das alles beziehen...genial wäre natürlich ein Händler in Deutschland....oder gibt es jemanden hier,der das Tuning betreibt und anbietet ?


Schon bei Daiwa direkt versucht? Auf der Seite steht alles: http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/0/5,1,0,161__page.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Auch die Kontakte für deutsche Händler sind unter Kontakt zu finden. Einfach aussuchen und anrufen. Die Händler freuen sich über Kontakte. :q


----------



## ulfisch (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich würde gerne im neuen Jahr meine Daiwa Exist 3000G,beide Morethans 3012 und 2510PE-H pimpen.....
> 
> ...



Knobs, Handles und vor allem Kugellager gibts hier
http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/
alles kein Problem via Paypal

Extravagante Handles und Knobs gibts u.a. hier
http://www.livre-megatech.com/products/index.html
Bestellbar(eventuell auf Anfrage) über Hedgedog-Studios
oder vielleicht bei http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Parts
Die haben zumindest einige Sachen im Angebot und können wahrscheinlich auf Wunsch bestellen.

Mehr Knobs und handles
http://japantackle.com/tuning-parts/handle-knobs.html

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/de/cPath/2174/optional-part.html


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, heute sind die restlichen Teile für meine Luvias angekommen und verbaut worden.

Hedgedog Tunig Kit für die Luvias 15
und ein schickes Spincap


----------



## ulfisch (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Als erstes habe ich das Kugellager in der Spule verbaut.
Man muss den Alu-Ring mit einem Stift oder ähnliches heraus drücken dann einfach das KL rein und fertig.





Die Bremse






Das 2. Kl für das Laufröllchen inkl. Käfig, eins ist verbaut statt dem 2. sitzt dort ein Kunststoff Gleitlager










Hier ist die Montageanleitung für das Laufröllchen











Fertig in der Mitte die getauschten Teile






Ich hatte noch 2 KL für den Knopf, habe sie aber jetzt gegen die neuen (HRCB) KL getauscht, mit Beilagscheiben abgestimmt, läuft er perfekt und ohne Spiel#6






Fertige Rolle mit 4 KL mehr, ohne Schnur , die gibt es zu Weihnachten


----------



## Hechtstipper (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute, ich habe eine nagelneue Stella 4000 XGI

So weit so gut, tolle Rolle, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber eines nervt mich: Das Teil hat eine goldene Kurbel!

Der eine oder andere mag das schick finden, mir wäre die ganz normale in Silber lieber. Gibt es hier eventuell jemadnen der eine Silberne hat und Gold besser fände?

Falls ja melde Dich, ich wäre für einen Tausch offen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe eine nagelneue Stella 4000 XGI
> 
> So weit so gut, tolle Rolle, bin sehr zufrieden damit.* Aber eines nervt mich: Das Teil hat eine goldene Kurbel!
> *
> ...


 

 Hatte sie die nicht schon vor dem Kauf? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechtstipper (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klar.

Ich kann auch damit leben.

Aber falls jemand anders eventuell an seiner 4000er lieber eine goldene Kurbel hätte spricht doch nichts gegen einen Tausch, oder?


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geiler Bericht Ulfish. Danke


----------



## geomujo (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mich jetzt auch für die Luvias entschieden. Bestellt wird sie  wohl nächste Woche. Wird aber das hier nicht gelistete Modell 2004 sein.  Gedacht für die Eradicator Mebaru.

Kostet gerade Netto um die 195€ bei https://japanlureshop.com/ !

EDIT: Bestellung ist raus mit EMS Versand - 213€!
Kommen nochmal Zoll und Steuern lande ich bei den berühmten 270€ - auf die irgendwie jede Bestellung aus Fernost hinausläuft.


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Sooo, da ist sie,
Kam 229€ - damit sogar günstiger als die Premier, da die ohne Zweitspule  daherkommt und nochmal ~30€ kosten würde. Dazu gabs dann noch einen  Illex Tiefläufer als Präsent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pics:


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bitte in "Rollen im mittleren Preissegment" Thread verschieben. Abu und Highend laufen unter Oxymoron. Hab die Rolle letztens gekurbelt...


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, hatte eben auch schon so ein Zucken im Finger #6 ... für mich ist das eher ein Paradoxon


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rolle ist schon sehr schön, aber ich dachte auch 200€ High End.... ich wollte gerade meine Sustain´s posten... habs mir verkniffen.

Aber ohne Zweifel ne schöne Rolle.


Nicht bös gemeint....


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann bitte auch im Threadtitel eine genaue Grenze definieren mit der Alle hier leben können. Offenbar bedeutet bei Euch "High End" wohl in erster Linie "High Price". 

Es ist das neue Topmodell eines etablierten Herstellers und liegt technisch an vorderster Front. UVP liegt bei 299€


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Offenbar bedeutet bei Euch "High End" wohl in erster Linie "High Price".





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab die Rolle letztens gekurbelt...



Bemerkst Du Deinen Widerspruch?

Du beziehst Dich auf den Preis:



geomujo schrieb:


> UVP liegt bei 299€



Niemand sonst ...




geomujo schrieb:


> Es ist das neue Topmodell eines etablierten Herstellers und liegt technisch an vorderster Front.



Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher ... nur scheint die vorderste Technik-Front bei Abu irgendwo anders zu liegen als bei Shimano z.B. ... und das merkt man eben auch im Laufverhalten.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wird das jetzt ein Angelrollen-Dshihad? - Sagt bitte Bescheid, damit genug Popcorn im Haus ist! |wavey:


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Der Bezug zum UVP (der in japan sogar hoeher liegt als bei der Luvias) war ein Zugestaendniss an Die, die den Thread wohl nur ueber den Preis definieren. Dass bei Abu die Prioritaeten anders liegen als bei Shimano ist mir ganz recht. Ich will schliesslich keine Kopie einer Shimano.

Und noch immer kam kein Sachargument warum die Rolle hier nicht her gehoert, ausser dass du mal persoenlich irgend wann irgendwo mal eine gedreht hast.


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

OK, dann posten wir hier auch die Topmodelle von Balzer, Cormoran & Co? Weil diese ja die Topmodelle des jeweiligen Herstellers sind?

Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja jetzt?

Wenn es nicht um die Performance geht - worum dann? Ich sehe die Abu einfach nicht auf dem Niveau z.B. einer Stella, nicht mal ansatzweise. Nur ein Beispiel für "State of the Art", nur das zählt - herstellerübergreifend.

Und da Du so hartnäckig auf dem Preis herumpickst: UVPs sind Schall und Rauch, schau einfach wo sich die Marktpreise später einpegeln, das ist aussagekräftiger. Die Verbraucher regeln das schon über die Nachfrage ... wenn die Abu Rollen solche Überflieger wären, würden sich auch andere Preise am Markt halten.

Niemand sagt, daß die Rolle schlecht ist und wenn sie Dir gefällt ist doch alles bestens #6


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn dann nur noch auf Rollen verwiesen werden darf die dir zusagen dann hab ich dem Nichts mehr hinzuzufuegen.


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der neuen Certate, rein optisch?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZLifaDAMsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0TlqBh4CsM

http://www.daiwa.com/global/ja/fishingshow/2016ss/certate/index.html

Seit langem mal wieder eine Daiwa, die mir richtig gut gefällt #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Neue Certate sieht geil aus. Die Frequenz von 12 Monaten pro Design Update ist mir aber zu heftig. Kaufst mitte des Jahres eine Certate und wenn du Pech hast, steht im Januar einer mit dem neuen Modell neben dir, welches viel geiler aussieht...

@ Geomujo, meine Güte, nehm das mal nicht so Persönlich. Wie gesagt, hab die letztens im Laden gekurbelt und war erschrocken, wie schlecht das Modell war.


----------



## geomujo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann hast du womöglichein Montagsmodell gedreht. Ich fand den Lauf jedenfalls völlig normal. Dreht auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die Luvias. 

Ich nehme das doch nicht persoenlich. Fuer mich zählt nur die Kraft der Argumente und das hat mich bisher nicht überzeugt was ihr anführt. 

Auf Daiwa.au gibt es jetzt auch die entsprechende Webseite zum Produkt. Ja ebenfalls ein interessantes Modell. Wenn Daiwa aber wieder 100% draufschlaegt zum jap. UVP wird wieder importiert. Für meine neue Rocke will ich mir die Certate 2510PE-H besorgen.


----------



## -MW- (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

die neue Twinpower ist doch auch ne geile Rolle und eher in der Preislige der Certate! Die Stella muss topp sein, is mir aber zu teuer, ...oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt ein Angelrollen-Dshihad? - Sagt bitte Bescheid, damit genug Popcorn im Haus ist! |wavey:


Wieso *wird* ? der hat doch in den Wortgefechten nie aufgehört ...
wie trefflich nachzulesen hast die Shimaniker, die Daiwaisti, die ABUhadschis und andere mehr, und nur ihre Kaufreligion ist die einzig wahre. 

Da ist irgendwie wenig Übereinstimmung reinzubekommen - außer man steht nebeneinander ganz real am oder im Wasser und probiert diese mechanischen Schnurspuler (mit Schnur+Köder einkurbeln!) einfach aus.


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Neue Certate sieht geil aus. Die Frequenz von 12 Monaten pro Design Update ist mir aber zu heftig. Kaufst mitte des Jahres eine Certate und wenn du Pech hast, steht im Januar einer mit dem neuen Modell neben dir, welches viel geiler aussieht...



Ja, das stimmt, ich kann die immer kürzeren Modellwechsel-Zyklen innerhalb einer Serie auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Andererseits kann es umgedreht auch von Nutzen sein, wenn einem das Design der aktuellen Modelle nicht so gut gefällt und man nicht so lange auf den nächsten Wurf warten muß  ... so geht es mir z.B. mit der aktuellen Stella, die Vorgängerserie (FE) hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die FI.




-MW- schrieb:


> die neue Twinpower ist doch auch ne geile Rolle und eher in der Preislige der Certate! Die Stella muss topp sein, is mir aber zu teuer, ...oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Mit der Twinpower machst Du nichts falsch, meist sind die Serien direkt unterhalb des Topmodells PL-mäßig der bessere Kauf, weil ähnliche bzw. nur leicht abgespeckte Technik und kaum schlechtere Performance. War damals mit Fireblood und Aspire schon so, heute siehe Vanquish und Twinpower sowieso.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Polarfuchs (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

....selten mußte ich Andal derart zustimmen wie bei seinem letzten Post in diesem Thread....:vik:

Vielleicht solltet ihr das wirklich mal einschränken zu welchen Produkten hier Meldungen erwünscht sind|muahah:


----------



## geomujo (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Solange es ein Jihad der Argumente bleibt können denke ich alle damit leben.

Ich hab überhaupt keine Markenpräferenz was Rollen angeht. Für mich zählt Qualität, Ausstattung, Ergonomie und auch der Preis.

Und da hat mal Abu mal Daiwa die Nase vorn.
Shimano kann ich grundsätzlich nicht nehmen, da mir da die Rollenfüße allesamt nicht zusagen. Überdes trifft Shimano auch nicht unbedingt meine Vorstellungen optischer Natur. Technisch sind sie natürlich auch Top - aber auch erst ab 200€. 

Und was die Revo angeht. Liest man mal durch die US-Foren gibt es durchweg sehr positive Feedbacks der Kunden zur MGX. Besonders wurde immer der sanfte Lauf betont. Und dass kann ich so auch bestätigen. Von daher hast du vielleicht wirklich ein Montagmodell gedreht. Bedenke auch die extreme Übersetzung.

Tja was ist High-End?
Ist nicht in erster Linie die Technik entscheidend? Und wenn Abu bei der Sorön ein einzigartiges Verfahren zur Herstellung der Getriebeteile ohne mechanische Bearbeitungsspuren anwendet, dass sich total von der Konkurrenz abhebt warum soll dass dann nicht auch seinen Platz hier finden? Das Ergebnis spricht doch fürsich. Bisher ist die Sorön das Leichtgängigste was mir in die Finger kam, und da waren sehr wohl Rollen auch über 400€ dabei. Gut, der Rest der Rolle mag vielleicht nicht das Niveau einer Luvias erreichen aber für das Getriebe lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer - das ist echtes High-End.
Ich habe wirklich den Eindruck manche definieren High-End tatsächlich nur über einen hohen Verkaufspreis - wahrscheinlich um sich selbst abzugrenzen und das eigene Produkt nicht entwertet zu sehen.

Und klar, kann da auch Balzer in die Rige aufschließen, wenn sie denn technisch mithalten. Das sehe ich aber so aktuell nicht - im Gegensatz zu Abu die auch sändig weiterentwicklen und nicht selten völlig eigene Konstruktionen und Bauteile designen. Der Air-Grip-Rollenhalter sei nur mal als Analogon der Ruten genannt für eigenständige Entwicklungsarbeit bei Abu.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist nicht so das ich nicht auch Interesse an einer richtig guten Rolle abseits von Daiwa und Shimano (wobei inzwischen praktisch nur noch Daiwa...) hätte.

Ich habe bisher an 3 Rollen von Abu aus deren Oberliga gekurbelt. Jede einzelne hatte die Bezeichnung "Kaffeemühle" redlich verdient.

Die Leute von Abu hypen ihren Scheiss bis zum geht nicht mehr und schaffen es auch, durch Produktplatzierungen und "hippe" Aushängeschilder ihren Schrottprodukten, eben diesen gewissen positiven "Touch" anzuheften, was sich in den Verkaufszahlen und der Zahl der "Jünger" eben bemerkbar macht.

Ich hab mal die bekannteste Rankhilfe aus dem Hause Abu (Rocksweeper) in der Hand gehabt. Lächerlich.

Für mich ist Abu der letzte billig China Mist. Und jedes mal wenn ich von denen ein Produkt in den Händen hielt, wurde mir das auch wieder bestätigt.

Das einzige was bei denen was taugt ist die Marketingabteilung.


----------



## geomujo (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke eher dass du dir eher selbst im Weg stehst.

Die Marketing-Abteilung von Pure-Fishing Europe finde ich übrigens unter aller Sau - so eine schlechte Produktpräsentation leistet sich nur PF. Von daher stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Marketing-Hypes du da gelesen haben willst.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Ich denke eher dass du dir eher selbst im Weg stehst."

Kannst du diese Aussage mit Inhalt füllen?


----------



## magi (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Allrounders "Kaffeemühlenerfahrung" kann ich nur beipflichten. Allerdings bin ich recht zufrieden mit meinen 3,4 C3-Multis aus dem Hause Abu - auch wenn kein high-end.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und was die Revo angeht. Liest man mal durch die US-Foren gibt es durchweg sehr positive Feedbacks der Kunden zur MGX. Besonders wurde immer der sanfte Lauf betont. Und dass kann ich so auch bestätigen. Von daher hast du vielleicht wirklich ein Montagmodell gedreht. Bedenke auch die extreme Übersetzung.



Und? Immer noch so Überzeugt von deinem Highend Produkt?


----------



## Puma147 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Aeros 2500

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z3


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

State of the Art, mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Tino34 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Puma147 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Aeros 2500



Hab ich was verpasst???

Falls du die Aernos meinst... definitiv falscher trööt für dich und die Rolle! :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Aernos Aerno Aero Aeros oder gar Eros ? 

http://www.germantackle.de/Shimano-Aero-2500-HGFA
http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-aernos-2500-fb--19328.html

so richtig geschickt ist das von Shimano nicht gewählt. :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und? Immer noch so Überzeugt von deinem Highend Produkt?



Da hier wohl nichts mehr kommt gebe ich dezent den Hinweis auf das Forum "Barsch Alarm", Unterebereich "Stationärrollen", dort der "Abu Revo MGX Spin" Thread ab Seite 6.


----------



## geomujo (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja es gibt ein Problem mit der Rolle. Es wird wohl auf eine Reklamation hinauslaufen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wüsste aber nicht was das zur Diskussion um High-End beizutragen hat. Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehler sind Probleme aller Hersteller.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Als erstes wünsche ich dir, das du eine funktionstüchtige Rolle erhälst. Und das meine ich absolut ernst!

Ein kleines bisschen Häme sei trotzdem erlaubt, es passt nämlich genau (leider) ins Bild was ich von der Firma Abu habe. Das es überall Probleme gibt steht (leider) ebenfalls nicht zur Debatte. Von daher, nicht persönlich nehmen. Meine Trockenlauf Stella hat sicherlich in der Red Arc Fraktion auch schon für Geschmunzel gesorgt...


----------



## geomujo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dumm gelaufen - es wird meine insgesamt zweite Reklamation von ganzen 12 Abu Rollen die sich über die Jahre angesammelt haben. Das sind 16% Reklamationsquote. Das ist schon relativ hoch würd ich aus dem Bauch heraus sagen.
Aber solange ein Umtausch problemlos ist ist das ja alles kein Problem.

An dem designtechnischem High-End-Anspruch des Herstellers an die Rolle ändert das ja nichts. Jedoch sollte mal über eine bessere Endkontrolle nachgedacht werden. Aber das kostet halt Geld.


----------



## randio (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, hatte ich tatsächlich mal als Alternative auf den Schirm. Zumindest dann, wenn die normale Übersetzung auf dem DE Markt erscheinen sollte. Allerdings hätte ich auch das "potthäßliche" Styler-Handle tauschen müssen. Das war wohl Ed Hardys letzter Streich...


----------



## geomujo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Lol
Mein Geschmackt trifft es auch nicht gerade. Steht aber in guter  Tradition zu den BC-Revo's. Die Japaner haben nochmal eine eigene Note  was den Syle angeht bekommen. Bis auf die MGX sind dort alle optisch  anders gebaut. Aber das Handle ist damit deutlich stabiler als das Carbon-Handle der Mag Pro Extreme oder die ZPI z.B. welche wirklich filigran sind.

Aber wirklich zu schade dass es ja ncht eine  einzige Luvias der 2000er Größe hierhergeschafft hat. Nichtmal die 2004H  ist bestellbar auch nicht bei der Exist. Damit ist die MGX, wenn sie  denn mal richtig läuft, einzigartig mit ihren deutlich unter 200g.

Für  die die nicht im BA-Forum sind: meine Revo läuft nicht so weich wie in  diversen Produktvideos zu sehen, was ich anfangs noch auf das High-Speed  geschoben hab. 2 Spulenhübe bei kräftigem Andrehen entsprechen nicht  dem was ich dort zu sehen bekomme. Dazu quietscht das Getriebe beim  Schnuraufspulen.

EDIT: es hat sich jetzt kurzfristig doch nochmal die Sachlage geändert
-die Rolle quietscht def.nicht, es war die Schnur zwischen den Fingern
-mit der Leichtgängigkeit bin ich dennoch nicht ganz so zufrieden

Letzterer Punkt könnte an der sehr großzügigen Fettung liegen und an etwas zähem Fett. Also es scheint alles in Ordnung mt der Rolle.


----------



## crisis (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich suche nach einer leichten, aber verlässlichen, 2000er Rolle. Dabei bin ich auf die Stella C 2000 SFI gestoßen. Hält die, was der Preis verspricht? Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie viel 0,08er oder 0,10er Geflochtene tatsächlich drauf geht? Gibt es um die 180 g gute Alternativen?

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Exist, die Exist 12 wiegt auch nur 180 Gr. im 1-2000er Bereich oder Daiwa Presso eventuell.

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/product_info/language/en/products_id/24081/daiwa-2014-presso-2025h.html

Daiwa Ignis
http://jpangler.com/index.php/reel/daiwa-spinning/ignis-type-r/daiwa-ignis-type-r-2003h.html


----------



## crisis (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Ulfisch,

 vielen Dank für die Vorschläge. Eine Exist 12 konnte ich nicht finden. Die anderen beiden sehen hübsch aus und hören sich, auch mit Versand, preislich sehr interessant an. Hast du eine davon, wie sind die im Vergleich zu einer Certate? Weißt Du mit wie viel Zoll man ungefähr rechnen muss? Schon mal im Voraus Danke für die Hilfe.

 Gruß
 Christian

 PS: Langsam verstehe ich Dein Motto.


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Ignis, habe mal gehört sie ist so etwas wie ne leichtbau Certate, also recht robust für eine UL Rolle.

Ich persönlich find sie ziemlich geil wobei ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung abgeben kann "out of the box" und nach ein paar mal Angeln läuft sie zumindest sehr satt und ruhig.

Ich weiß nicht ob die Exist 12 noch groß erwerbbar ist, sie ist zumindest länger auf dem Markt als die neue und man hört nix schlechtes von ihr.
Ich habe auch eine aber die 2510 die ist eine Nummer größer als Deine angestrebte Größe.


Über die Presso weiß ich nichts großes, sie ist aber einfach geil:l


----------



## sysp02 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat schon jemand die neue Twinpower oder Exist gefischt und kann sie mit Stella vergleichen ? Läuft die Exist ähnlich der Certate, bei der habe ich das Gefühl, das sie bei größerem Gewicht(Bsp.15g Sbiro), also wenn mehr Zug auf der Rolle ist nicht mehr so leicht läuft wie zum Beispiel die Stella, liegt das am Excentegetriebe ? Wenn ja, wäre dies ja bei der Exist das gleiche Problem.
Die Stella FE und FI als auch Certate und Twinpower CI4 habe ich schon, wollte halt mal was neues Probieren, rein aus Spass und Interresse, schwanke jetzt zwischen Exist und neuer TP. Die Rolle soll auf eine feine Posenrute (Hardy Marksman), oder auch mal an eine Sbirorute (Balzer Karthago).


----------



## crisis (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@ ulfisch,

 die Ignis und die Presso gefallen mir gut. Hab zwar bisher noch nichts importiert, sollte aber kein Hindernis sein.

 Ich will damit meine Stradic Ci4 1000 FA ersetzen. Die tut zwar ihren Dienst und ich habe nichts wirklich auszusetzen. Nur leichte Bedenken, ob sie einen 60er Döbel oder Ü60 Hecht aushält, was durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegt. In der Beschreibung der beiden Japanerinnen steht allerdings, dass die nur 2 kg Bremskraft haben. Die Stradic hat 3 kg. Hst Du Deine Ignis schon mal grenzlagig im Drill belastet?

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Muckimors (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kollegen, 

bei den neuen Daiwa-Exist - Rollen ist es nicht möglich, die Schnur bündig mit dem Rollenkörper abzuschließen, weil der spulendurchmesser oben viel geringer ist als unten. 

Das ist ja voll sch......:g

Ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler oder sollte das so unmöglich aussehen ? 

Also das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Tisie (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hast mal ein Foto?

Ggf. Wickelprofil an Spulenform anpassen? Lagen entsprechende Unterlegscheiben bei? Steht dazu was im Manual?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler oder sollte das so unmöglich aussehen



Daiwas bekannte ABS Spulen,Kerndurchmesser nach oben hin konisch zunehmend.

Siehste bespult aber nix von und die Schnur liegt wie gebügelt.

Aber eigenständig zaubern kann eine Exist auch nicht,zur evtl.nötigen Feinabstimmung der Wicklung,die bekannten Justierscheiben nutzen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Bis dato keine Probleme damit gehabt,meine Exist haben ein klasse Wickelbild...


----------



## Santy (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiss nicht wozu ihr soviel Geld verpulvert ... meine Arc läuft wie ne Stella!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne Red Arc ist hässlich und läuft wie n Trecker...


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Santy schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wozu ihr soviel Geld verpulvert ... meine Arc läuft wie ne Stella!



Jo, und die Erde ist ne Scheibe :vik:


----------



## geomujo (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Trotzdem sieht sie fürchterlich aus


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Santy schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wozu ihr soviel Geld verpulvert ...



Weil man(n) es möchte z.B. ?


----------



## randio (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Santy schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wozu ihr soviel Geld verpulvert ... meine Arc läuft wie ne Stella!



Zum Glück sind Ansprüche verschieden.
Bevor ich mit ner Arc an Wasser rennen würde, würde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Wobei man sicher mit einer Arc Fische fangen kann!
Würde ICH aber nicht wollen...


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Santy schrieb:


> ... meine Arc läuft wie ne Stella!


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Santy schrieb:


> Weiss nicht wozu ihr soviel Geld verpulvert ... meine Arc läuft wie ne Stella!


 

 Schon mal eine gesehen, oder gar gefischt?|supergri


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab eine Arc und eine Stella. Beide tun was sie sollen. So gewaltig sind die Unterschiede auch nicht.  Außer, wenn ich mit der Stella angel, spannt die Hose immer so ... aber das Gefühl werden ja einige hier kennen ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Arc und eine Stella. Beide tun was sie sollen. So gewaltig sind die Unterschiede auch nicht. Außer, wenn ich mit der Stella angel, spannt die Hose immer so ...


 


 Lass einfach das Viagra weg. :m


----------



## Muckimors (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Kollegen, 

für Eure Antworten. Nein, ich habe das nur auf vielen Fotos gesehen. Ich habe mich immer noch nicht entscheiden können zwischen der 2510pe-H und der 2508pe. 

Die 2508pe ist klasse. Nur die Schnurfassung, da hader ich noch etwas. Sie fast lt. Daiwa-Angabe 150 m 0,8 Pe ( 0,148 mm ) Ich möchte sie mit der Stroft GTP R06 bespulen, also mit 0,128 mm ungefähr. Ich hoffe, daß ich dann 200 m draufbekomme, bzw. 170 reichen doch auch oder ?  

Wie weit wirft man denn so normal, zwischen 30 und max 50 meter denke ich mal. 
dann hat man noch 100 meter Reserve. Das müßte doch klappen...obwohl 50 meter ja schon ne Ansage ist...

Eigentlich sollten 150 m Schnur zum Spinnfischen doch auch reichen, oder was meint Ihr, egal welcher Durchmesser nun. 

Hat dieses Unterfüttern der Spinnrolle eigentlich noch einen anderen zweck, als nur Sparfunktion bei den teuren geflochtenen ? 

Danke schonmal im voraus. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

150m reichen zum Spinnfischen aus.
Die Unterfütterung mit Mono hat nicht nur Sparen im Sinn, es gibt da einen ganz praktischen Aspekt.
Durch die Unterfütterung kann die Geflochtene nicht mehr auf der Spule durchrutschen.
Manche behelfen sich dazu auch mit Tape unter dem Geflecht, gerne auch doppelseitig klebendes, nicht nur ein Mordsgefummel,sondern auch nicht unbedingt sicher.
Mir ist es z, b.schon passiert, dass sich im Winter bei Frost, trotz getapter Spule, die gesamte angefrorene Geflochtene auf der Spule verdreht hat, besonders nett, wenn gerade an der anderen Seite ein Meterhecht tobt!
Zwei Dinge habe ich dabei gelernt, bei Frost nur noch Mono und Unterfüttern der Geflochtenen mit Mono.

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Danke Kollegen,
> 
> für Eure Antworten. Nein, ich habe das nur auf vielen Fotos gesehen. Ich habe mich immer noch nicht entscheiden können zwischen der 2510pe-H und der 2508pe.
> 
> Die 2508pe ist klasse. Nur die Schnurfassung, da hader ich noch etwas.



Dir ist bewusst,das der Unterschied  nicht nur in der Schnurfassung liegt?


----------



## Muckimors (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Ja, gefühlt, daß die mono als Unterfütterung positiv ist, hatte ich immer schon irgendwie....

ja, die 2510pe-h mit 5:6 Übersetzung und die 2508pe mit 4:8 

einzug die erste 84 cm die 25808pe 72 cm...

Echt schwierig, ein Fehlkauf bei dem Preis darf eigentlich nicht passieren, erst recht nicht, weil es die 2508pe nur in Japan gibt. Wobei Fehlkauf kann es ja eigentlich ohnehin nicht sein, aber Ihr kennt das ja, wenn man son bischen Tacklejunkee ist, dann muß das passen, so wie man es sich wünscht. 

Aber bei der 2500 mueßte ich ein paar hundert meter unterfüttern, bei der 2510pe-h weniger, aber da ist die hohe übersetzung und der grosse Schnureinzug, was ja viele für nicht so günstig halten.  Überlegungen ohne Ende...#d Ich dreh mich echt im Kreis. Habe Angst, daß ich 600,- Euro investiere und dann denke, mist, daß ist doch zuwenig Schnurfassung....oder anders, der Schnureinzug ist viel zu hoch, zu schnell,  hätte ich mich nur für die andere entschieden. mal sehen, vielleicht werfe ich ne Münze 

Auf Youtube gibt es ein schönes Video von der 2508pe. Da oben, zum Spulenkopf hin, die Spulenbreite, die sieht für mich immer kritisch aus..das macht mir son bischen Angst....

https://youtu.be/Ji1qeUz1QEQ

Gruß Muckimors 



Aber das mit dem Durchrutschen ist ein guter Tipp, Danke !!!

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

was siehst Du da zum Spulenkopf hin?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich sehe da eine simple Daiwa Flachspule ohne weitere Auffälligkeiten.

Ist halt keine Tournament S 5000T Kabeltrommel [emoji4]


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mehr sehe ich da auch nicht


----------



## Muckimors (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich sehe da oben, am Spulenabschluß, dort wo die Bremse sitzt, nur ganz wenige Millimeter Breite für die Schnurfassung, unten mehr...das meinte ich..

Leute, Ihr habt doch Augenmaß im Gegensatz zu mir....geht da 200 Meter 0,13 Stroft drauf ? 

Oder sagt mir einfach welche ich von beiden kaufen soll, bzw. ihr kaufen würdet....

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## buddah (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für was brauchst du 200m Schnur auf einer 2500 Rolle?

Wähl die Rolle nach deinen Bedürfnissen aus - und gut! 

Du wirst keine 100m werfen u. dann einen Fisch fangen der dir 100m runter reißt.


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

ja hast ja auch recht. Ich glaube, ich werfe noch nichtmal 50 meter :g

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## felixR (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte mal ne certate 2510peh und die hohe Übersetzung hat mir nicht gefallen. Ich würde zu ner niedrigen raten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

FelixR, danke für den Tipp !!!


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Mucki, welche Übersetzungen plus Schnureinzug hast Du aktuell und erfüllt das seinen Zweck, so wie Du es Dir vorstellst? oder nicht?


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

also ich habe jetzt die alte certate 2000 mit der ich ganz gut klarkomme. Einzug könnte etwas mehr sein, aber sonst ok..Sie hat  4:8 Übersetzung und gut 64 cm Einzug. Schnurfassung Pe 1 ( 0,165 mm ) - 200 m. Da muß ich natürlich ordentlich unterfüttern, aber habe dann immer 200 m von der R06 -Stroft GTP aufgespult. Stroft gibt die R06 mit 0,13 mm an. Und diese Angabe ist verläßlich im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern.  Ich bin von der R06 begeistert. Die reißt kein Meterhecht durch und ist schön dünn und fliegt sehr weit. Die 2508Pe wird mit "onlyPE" angepriesen, warum auch immer. Festgestellt habe ich allerdings, daß der "Haspelshaft", so heißt wohl der Spulenkern "gerillt" ist im Gegensatz zum Beispiel bei den Stellas. Da ist der Spulenkern absolut glatt. Ob die damit ein Unterfüttern überflüssig machen weiß ich nicht. Die 2510pe-H ist jetzt eigentlich raus bei mir, weil ich mehrere Male gelesen habe im Netz, daß die 5:6 Übersetzung doch sehr vielen Leuten viel zu schnell ist und der Druck auf Entfernung als unangenehm empfunden wird. bleibt also nur noch die 2508pe, die mit Pe 0,8 ( 0,148 mm )- 150 m angebeben ist, also pe 0,8 gleich 0,148 mm. Dann sollte ich wohl mit 170 m 0,13 mm R06 hinkommen. Es sei denn, ich muß noch einiges unterfüttern wegen dem Durchrutschen. Bleibt als Alternative die Exist 2500 bei der ich einige hundert meter unterfüttern muß und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...
Ich werde es wohl wagen mit der 2508pe. Wenns dann nicht klappt habe ich eben Pech gehabt. Umtauschen kann ich sie wohl nicht in Japan....

Das die Schnurfassungsangaben von Daiwa stimmen, davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus... 

Ich laufe schon seit Tagen durch die Gegend und messe dabei meine Schritte auf 50 m., 100 m usw ab |rolleyes

Jetzt muß ich aber mal nachsetzen, ich erinnere mich gerade, die Certate 2000  wird mit Pe 1 - 200 m angegeben, also 0,165. Von der Stroft R 1 ( 0,15 mm ) konnte ich da locker 400 meter draufspulen. Also die Angaben stimmen bei meiner jetzigen Rolle um Welten nicht...solange mehr drauf geht is ja ok, aber andersrum darfs auf keinen Fall sein...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

http://norre.dk/linecapacity.html


----------



## Muckimors (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

mensch klasse, danke für den Link #6


----------



## Muckimors (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, wieder was dazugelernt gerade #6

Wegen dem Thema mit den "Rillen" im Spulenkern. Sehe ich hier doch gerade auf meiner Fensterbank die "Daiwa AS 3000A" liegen. 
Letztes Jahr günstig gekauft, ich glaube so um die 15,- Euro rum, und was sehe ich ? Ich sehe Rillen auf dem Spulenkern|bla:

So gleich die Stroft genommen 7 - 8 Wicklungen um den Kern, ohne Knoten vorher und dann stramm gezogen...was soll ich sagen, es hält wie Bombe !!!!! selbst mit GArtenhandschuhen kann ich die Schnur keinen Millimeter bewegen und das obwohl ich nicht mal einen Knoten gemacht haben, sondern lediglich 8 bis 10 Umwicklungen.....Also ist bei den Spulen mit Rillen definitv keine Unterfütterung erforderlich. Die Schnur legt sich sauber in die feinen Rillen und verkantet sich auf nun halbem millimeter dann wohl mit den überlappenden wicklungen...gennial.

Und wenn ich mir dann überlege, daß eine Stella FI so im Bereich um die 550,- Euro liegt, die hier beschriebene Daiwa mit 15,- Euro diese Rillen besetzt, die Stella aalglatt ist, dann weiß ich einmal mehr, daß ich bei Daiwa zuhause bin 

Und nun noch die Bilder dazu, ich hoffe man erkennt die Rillen auf dem Spulenkern einigermaßen...


----------



## fischforsch (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> So gleich die Stroft genommen 7 - 8 Wicklungen um den Kern, ohne Knoten vorher und dann stramm gezogen...was soll ich sagen, es hält wie Bombe !!!!! selbst mit GArtenhandschuhen kann ich die Schnur keinen Millimeter bewegen und das obwohl ich nicht mal einen Knoten gemacht haben, sondern lediglich 8 bis 10 Umwicklungen.....Also ist bei den Spulen mit Rillen definitv keine Unterfütterung erforderlich.


 Netter Test aber widerspricht leider vielen praktischen Erfahrungen, da schon bei genug gerillten Spulen die Geflochtene durchgerutscht ist.
 Du solltest definitiv unterfüttern. Tue es! Wenigstens dem Fisch zu liebe.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Also ist bei den Spulen mit Rillen definitv keine Unterfütterung erforderlich.



Und 'ne Pudelmütze ist stabiler als ein Helm [emoji6]

Du hast bei deinem Test übr.3  wichtige Faktoren übersehen

Pack ein Stück(da reichen 2 m) Mono auf die Spule.

Besser ist das


----------



## Muckimors (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Machen wir !!!!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

vergiss den Verbindungsknoten zwischen Unterfütterung und Geflochtener nicht|wavey::m


----------



## ToMbA (11. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Leute,

wollte hier in diesem Thread auch mal aktiv werden, weil ich mehr und mehr auf High-End-Zeugs umsteige und vielleicht auch ein Wörtchen mitreden kann 

Ich habe jetzt hier nicht alle 573 Seiten gelesen, ich will an dieser Stelle nur kurz meine ersten Eindrücke der neuen Shimano Vanquish erzählen.

Seit 3 Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer einen neuen 2016er Shimano Vanquish 2500S (ohne die große Übersetzung) und was ich bisher sagen kann ist, dass ich noch nie eine Rolle gekurbelt habe, die  so geschmeidig läuft. Keine Stella(zumindest ungetunet) keine Certate. NICHTS!

Mein Einsatzgebiet ist UL bis L Fishing und ich bin sicher, dass ich diese auch an meine kleine Zanderrunter-Jigge (eine Palms Shoregun) packen kann. 

Ich war bisher 2mal mit der Vanquish unterwegs und ich will nichts anderes mehr fischen. Hatte sonst gerne meine Sustain dabei, habe mir für UL auch die neue ABU Garcia REVO2 MGX zugelegt, aber die Vanquish spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga. Das alte Modell wurde oft nieder gemacht, auch wenn ich das nicht verstehen konnte. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich nicht die alte kaufen. Bei meinem Händler Ussat (Der Laden von Uli Beyer)liegt noch eine und die war zu den gängigen kleinen und leichten Rollen (ab 2000, m. M. n braucht kein Mensch eine 1000er Rolle) bereits überlegen. Aber als ich bei der 60-Jahrs-Feier von Ussat die neue Van in die Hand nehmen durfte war ich hin und weg!!!

Ich bin gleich wieder los mit meinem neuen Besten Kumpel dem Van. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich ein ausführliches Review schreiben. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen 

Bis dahin
Euer Thomas


----------



## Tisie (12. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, Thomas, das klingt interessant ... ich hoffe die neue Vanquish demnächst auch mal in die Hand zu bekommen.

Die alte hat mich auch nicht so vom Hocker gehauen, zumindest nicht beim kurbeln im Laden, da habe ich die Stella spürbar im Vorteil gesehen.

Da Du es explizit angesprochen hast:



ToMbA schrieb:


> ... noch nie eine Rolle gekurbelt habe, die  so geschmeidig läuft. Keine Stella(zumindest ungetunet) ...



Hast Du eine Stella schonmal getunt? Wenn ja, wie und mit welchem Effekt?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ToMbA (12. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matze,

nein. Ich habe weder eine besessen noch getunt. Ich habe lediglich mal ein paar Würfe gemacht und im Laden gekurbelt. Mein Berater des Vertrauens sagte mir, dass in Osteuropa die Vanquish einen sehr guten Ruf genießt und ungetunet oftmals vor der Stella im Profibereich gefischt wird. Er meinte, dass halt viele die Stella tunen und man erst dann den Preisunterschied merkt. Über welche Komponente usw. Haben wir nicht gesprochen. Ich möchte aber auch erwähnen, dass es ums UL-Angeln ging. Da ist die Vanquish der Stella allein vom Gewicht her vorzuziehen (180gr bzw 175gr nur die 2500 mit der hohen Übersetzung.) 

Naja auf jeden Fall fühlen sich seitdem ich mit der Vanquish Fische alle anderen meiner Rollen an wie zweitklassig. Hoffe die Geschmeidigkeit bleibt noch lange erhalten 

Gruß
Thomad


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

........ich bin gespannt was Du in einem Jahr über die neue Vanqish zu berichten hast.Bisher hat sich jede Rolle in den ersten Tagen sehr gut gekurbelt :vik:.... ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen die Stella FI und die neue Vanquish in der Hand....ich habe die Stella gekauft


----------



## _Chris (13. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Thomad
..Glückwunsch zur Rolle ! 
Leider konnte ich noch keine Vanquish, weder die alte noch die neue Version, in Händen halten, daher ist eine objektive Meinung meinerseits natürlich ausgeschlossen. Allerdings nenne ich die Stella SFE und die Stella FI 4000 mein Eigen und muss sagen, beide liefen nach dem Kauf absolut ruhig und der Nachlauf war unglaublich. Genau das hatte ich aber auch erwartet, denn nach dem Öffnen der Rollen bestätigte sich das, was andere schon vor mir bemängelt haben: Geringste Schmierung, die gerade für den ruhigen Lauf ausreichte und einen leichten Lauf nicht behinderte. Daher würde mich interessieren, ob Du die Rolle schon geöffnet und einen Blick ins Innere riskiert hast?


----------



## ToMbA (15. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



_Chris schrieb:


> Daher würde mich interessieren, ob Du die Rolle schon geöffnet und einen Blick ins Innere riskiert hast?



Servus Chris,

was heißt geöffnet? Also die Spule habe ich natürlich schon mal runter gemacht. Ich würde die Schmierung auch als fein beschreiben. Wobei ich den Eindruck hatte, dass da wesentlich mehr dran war. Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch an meinen Flossen gehabt 





Ich habe mir aus Japan bei Hedgehog Studio ein paar Shimano Fette bestellt. Sicher ist sicher. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich noch kein Experte in Rollen-Wartung bin. Aber zu gegebener Zeit ein bissel Fett unter die Spule hauen sollte ich mir dann doch aneignen können.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



ToMbA schrieb:


> Aber zu gegebener Zeit ein bissel Fett *unter die Spule hauen* sollte ich mir dann doch aneignen können.


Da ist es aber nun nicht so richtig appliziert! 
bischen mehr schrauben gehört schon dazu.


----------



## ToMbA (15. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht verboten ist, was ich mache.

Ich bin unter die Blogger gegangen und habe mal eine kleine und ich hoffe unterhaltsame kleine PREview vor dem REview geschrieben, um mal langsam in das Bloggen rein zu kommen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust drauf. Geht um meine Vanquish.

http://fisherino.de/2016/09/12/der-weg-zur-neuen-shimano-vanquish-2500s/


----------



## _Chris (16. September 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

..das Öffnen war so gemeint, dass Du u.U. schon Getriebe und Freilauf freigelegt, Dir also das Innerste angeschaut hast . Deiner Antwort nach denke ich das nicht, so bleibt eine Einschätzung schwierig.

Als Schmiermittel haben sich einige Artikel bewährt. Persönlich nutze ich eine Mischung aus ReelX soft und Medium für Getriebe und Freilauf, da diese chemisch nicht mit Shimanos Fetten und Ölen reagiert.

Selbst eine Rolle zu zerlegen bedeutet natürlich Garantieverlust und sollte gut überdacht werden. Andererseits hat man bei eigenverantwortlicher Wartung gänzlich den Überblick über den Zustand der Rolle .


----------



## Sanny1980 (2. November 2016)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir gestern die neue Shimano Twin Power 4000PG gegönnt. Übersetzung 4.4:1 70 cm Schnureinzug. Ein Traum von Verarbeitung und lauf


----------



## Muckimors (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muß diesen Luxus-Thread auch mal wieder hochholen. Genau das richtige in dieser langweiligen kalten Jahreszeit ....Ich habe mal die Daiwa Certate 2016 unter die Lupe genommen und habe dabei festgestellt, daß der Air-Rotor "sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig" aussieht, was die Lackierung angeht. Sieht aus, wie schon 10 Jahre alt ne nagelneue Rolle. Kann ich mich einfach nicht mit anfreunden bei einem nagelneuen Modell oder wie seht Ihr das ? Sieht in Natur noch grausamer aus, als auf dem Bild. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu pingelig  
Kenne ich von den Vorgängermodellen überhaupt nicht. Ist das Zaion-Material. Also wenn die Daiwa-Exist genauso aussieht, ist ja komplett aus Zaion, hat sich das für mich erledigt. 
Ansonsten ist die Rolle perfekt finde ich...Bremskraft haben die Certates, das ist der Wahnsinn...



Bildquelle : Privat


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Also,ich habe die 4000HD Variante,so kacke sieht es bei meiner nicht aus.Ich habe mir die 2500er bestellt...und werde sie am Mittwoch abholen.... mal schauen...wie es da aussieht.


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vintage Look |rolleyes ... total angesagt :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das kommt vom Rolex-Look und irgendwo müssen die noch einen Heiligenschein fürs die vielen Scheinchen einbauen.

Gibt die Daiwas auch in viel schöner und z.B. zeitlos sauberer Ästhetik :m
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/media/images/org/114RL16014_119066.jpg

Noch eine doofe nicht-schwarze Stelle ,
aber das bekomme ich hin ...


----------



## Muckimors (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Also,ich habe die 4000HD Variante,so kacke sieht es bei meiner nicht aus.Ich habe mir die 2500er bestellt...und werde sie am Mittwoch abholen.... mal schauen...wie es da aussieht.



Ja es war die 2500er.....Vintage-Look, lach..wollte ich gestern schon schreiben...Aber wirklich, sieht richtig mies aus....aber ansonsten, eine perfekte Rolle vom technischen her. Einwandfrei...

Auf den ganzen Bildern und auch auf sämtlichen Videos siehst Du das nicht...im Netz..deshalb war ich auch umso mehr schockiert. Sieht aus, als ob die nach dem Zaion-fräsen gleich den Lack draufgesprüht haben...ohne vorher die Fräsreste zu entfernen...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das kommt vom Rolex-Look und irgendwo müssen die noch einen Heiligenschein fürs die vielen Scheinchen einbauen.
> 
> Gibt die Daiwas auch in viel schöner und z.B. zeitlos sauberer Ästhetik :m
> https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/media/images/org/114RL16014_119066.jpg
> ...



Das ist ja mal richtig geil aus......sag, hast Du die tatsächlich selbst lackiert ? Bist Du lackierer ??? Oder wie hast Du das hinbekommen....war auch mein Gedanke....den Rotor abmontieren und selbst neu lackieren....geht das wohl ??? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Schon komisch...bei meiner 4000er ist das nicht sooooo zu sehen,ganz im Gegenteil ! Naja,wenn ich es richtig ******** finde,nehme ich sie halt nicht. Ich werde berichten.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal richtig geil aus......sag, hast Du die tatsächlich selbst lackiert ?


Die ist so ab Daiwa-Werk  - Sondermodell 2016 Black Theory und je nach Anbieter aktuell gar nicht mehr so teuer.
Nur den chromblitzenden Bügelarm und eben gerne Kleinteile lackiere ich wie schon länger bei vielen Rollen schwarz.



			
				Muckimors schrieb:
			
		

> den Rotor abmontieren und selbst neu lackieren....geht das wohl ???


'türlich geht das ganz gut, der Rotorabbau ist relativ leicht ohne an das Getriebe zu müssen. Eine Mutter mit metrischem Schlüssel zu packen, und nur die je nach Type kompliziertere Spulenauflage mit Sperrfederchen oder verstecktem Querbolzen ist mehr oder weniger behinderlich.

Ist nichtmal viel Fläche bei diesem Hauch von Airrotor.
Erstmal reinigen, dann Seitenlöcher für Bügel und Durchtritt Achse/Pinion gut verstopfen (zupopeln mit nassem Tempoknubbeln und Zahnarztstopfer z.B.) und dann sprüht sich sowas sehr leicht!


----------



## Muckimors (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Klasse. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Das wäre dann ja mal was für die Schonzeit......
Was nimmt denn denn wohl fürn Lack ? sprühlack ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Mister DRillinger, und hast sie Dir mal angesehen die Certate ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Klasse. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Das wäre dann ja mal was für die Schonzeit......
> Was nimmt denn denn wohl fürn Lack ? sprühlack ?



Gescheites lackieren ist nicht "mal eben" gemacht..beginnt bereits mit der Lackiervorbereitung.

Jeder gemachte Fehler,kommt hinterher gnadenlos und optisch verstärkt ans Licht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich nehme für schwarz-matt die Sprühdose Duplicolor von Bauhaus.

Vorher vorbereiten und saubermachen ist die größte Arbeit. 
Sofern das schon lackiert war hat man mit der Haltbarkeit auch nicht so zu kämpfen.

Wobei am Air-Rotor kaum Flächen sind, da ist die (Un-)Gleichmäßigkeit nicht so gnadenlos sichtbar wie bei größeren Flächen. So hat man eine gute Chance.

Wer mehr farbenfroh orientiert ist, kann sich auch an sowas orientieren, rot z.B. wirkt manchmal sehr gut im Kontrast zu schwarz und grau.
Die hier gibt es dauernd in neuem Bunt:
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/IJAAAOSw14xWO~BH/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das Bild hab ich gesucht, schon irgendwie schade, dass sowas hier in DE nicht läuft:
https://japanlureshop.com/media/cat...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/g/e/gekkabijin_1_1.jpg


----------



## Tisie (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die RedArc Gene bekommst wohl nicht raus 

Aber selbst ich habe mich inzwischen zu einer roten Rolle hinreißen lassen |rolleyes :g :m

http://www.parknum.com/images/1140420592/DAIWA_TATULA CT_72.jpg


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo...habe sie gekauft,entweder hast Du dein Modell megaaa angestrahlt oder Du hast ne "limitierte" Auflage abbekommen ....ich hatte drei Modelle in der Hand,bin damit sogar in die Sonne,doch so derbe wie auf deinem Bild...sah keine aus.Und...ich habe sie gekauft,da mich die HD 4000H schon überzeugt hat,wobei die beiden großen Modelle über die einteiligen MONOCOQUE Gehäusekonstruktion verfügen...was schon sehr geil ist...und die kleineren nicht.Ich habe die Certate 2500 jetzt noch nicht in der Praxis gehabt,doch aktuell ist es ür mich das Spitzenmodell...im Moment sehe ich sie noch eine Nuance vor der Exist...im " Trockenlauf " ist unheimlich smooth,bei allen drei Rollen die ich befummelt hat,gabe es kaum Spiel bis gar nicht...nicht zu vergleichen mit den aktuellen Shimano Rollen.Die Bremse ist unheimlich sensibel einstellbar...kein klackern,gar nix...nun wartet sie auf den ersten Praxiseinsatz...:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aber selbst ich habe mich inzwischen zu einer roten Rolle hinreißen lassen |rolleyes :g :m
> 
> http://www.parknum.com/images/1140420592/DAIWA_TATULA CT_72.jpg


Schaut doch richtig gut aus mit nur tw. rot, so in Streifen und Kanten hat das was! #6


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Sanny1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern die neue Shimano Twin Power 4000PG gegönnt. Übersetzung 4.4:1 70 cm Schnureinzug. Ein Traum von Verarbeitung und lauf



Jau die hab ich mir gestern auch bestellt. bin sehr gespannt. Das Modell gibt es in Deutschland wohl nicht. Die die jetzt zu bekommen sind, sind Ausnahmen. 

 Ich hab noch ne Stella C2000 SFI dazu bestellt. Auf die bin ich gespannt. Ne kleine Rolle nur marginal größer als ne 1000er aber die Kurbel ist in Normalgröße.

 Bin gespannt. 

 Ich hatte letztens ne Morethan bei nem Kumpel in der Hand. Kam frisch vom Daiwa Service. Das Beste an dem ich je gekurbelt habe. Allerdings wären mir 140 Eur für den Service zu übertreiben gewesen. 

 Macht einer von Euch die Wartung bei seinen Daiwas selber. Gibt's große unterschiede zu den Shimanos?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Jau die hab ich mir gestern auch bestellt. bin sehr gespannt. Das Modell gibt es in Deutschland wohl nicht. Die die jetzt zu bekommen sind, sind Ausnahmen.
> 
> Ich hab noch ne Stella C2000 SFI dazu bestellt. Auf die bin ich gespannt. Ne kleine Rolle nur marginal größer als ne 1000er aber die Kurbel ist in Normalgröße.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Wo hast du bestellt? Europa oder Asien? Bisher in unseren Breitengraden nur bei nordfishing77 gefunden. Bisher nur Leute kennengelernt die riesen Probleme bei Reklamationen usw. mit denen hatten. Gruß


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In den Kleinanzeigen gibt's nen gewerblichen Verkäufer der die für 269 vertickt.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

140 Lappen fürn Service..... da muß die Rolle schon kurz vorm Exitus gewesen sein.... und das ganze Innenleben incl. Kugellager mußten ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat er hingeblättert. Ergebnis wie gesagt hervorragend.


----------



## Wollebre (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

dann werf mal einen Blick in die Rolle
 Ist ein 08/15 Exentergetriebe wie auch die Rücklaufsperre.
 Gegen Eindringen von Wasser/Schmutz oben in die RS ist auch nichts gemacht....
 Weiter will ich das nicht kommentieren.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Pfuiteufel die sieht echt schlimm aus. 

 Mir kommt Daiwa eh nicht ins Haus. 

 Wolle, wie bewertest Du die Wartung? Ähnlich der einer Shimano oder gibt es Knackpunkte wo man aufpassen muss?


----------



## Wollebre (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Pfuiteufel die sieht echt schlimm aus.
> 
> Mir kommt Daiwa eh nicht ins Haus.
> 
> Wolle, wie bewertest Du die Wartung? Ähnlich der einer Shimano oder gibt es Knackpunkte wo man aufpassen muss?


 

 Exentergetriebe sind einfacher zu warten da weit weniger Teile und alles sehr übersichtlich ist. Marke ist dabei fast egal.

 Rollen mit Worm Shaft haben mehr Teile, teilweise sehr feine Distanzscheiben für die Justierung des Worm Shaftes wo man mehr aufpassen muss. Besonders wenn man fettige Finger hat bleibt mal schnell solch eine Scheibe kleben was man nicht merkt, und anschließend stimmt das Spiel nicht. Dann wieder alles aufmachen...... aber so lernt man seine Rolle(n) kennen.

 Gruß
 Wolle


----------



## Nomade (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gab es nicht mal einen Bericht, wo eine Morethan nach wenigen Wochen Nutzung, innen vollkommen verrostet war?
Ich finde ihn leider nicht mehr. Ist auch schon länger her.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß einer ob dieses Jahr mit ner neuen Stella zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Tendenz geht zu 2018, ne neue Exist kommt wohl auch 2018 !


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne neue Morethan ist ja gerade draußen. 

 Ich steig bei Daiwa nicht durch was nun das Topmodell ist oder sein soll.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, das stimmt...doch ich bin erst einmal durch mit DAIWA bzw. mit den Rollen die Mag Sealed Konzept. Zuviel Probleme gehabt, zudem bindet man sich damit an DAIWA, da sie keine Kugellager für Rollen mit MG verkaufen. Und der Service lässt aktuell zu Wünschen übrig....


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ehrlich gesagt muss man meiner Meinung nach bei beiden Herstellern in Anbetracht des Preises zu viele Abstriche machen. 

 Fängt bei der Qualitätskontrolle an und hört beim Kundenservice auf.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

das mit den Mag Seals findet man in extenso bei Alan Hawk www.alanhawk.com Ich versteh auch nicht warum man 1. viel mehr Geld ausgeben und dann 2. mehr Scherereien im Anschluß haben soll. So aehnlich ist es bei Autos auch  Bei den Rollen hab ich schonmal meine Lösung, lieber solide und nicht so hip. Auch wenn dies der High End Rollen Thread ist, es muss nicht immer die vorderste Linie sein..  Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Hechtstipper (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt wirklich gute Rollen im mittleren Preissegment, das steht ausser Frage. Aber wenn man dann eben noch ein bisschen besser oder vor allem leichter will kostet das gleich richtig Geld. Ist ja auch ok, der eine will es ausgeben und der andere nicht. Schade ist halt das bei dem Premium Preis der Service nicht auch Premium ist. Zumindest nicht vom Hersteller, teilweise kann das aber der Händler vor Ort ausgleichen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich gute Rollen im mittleren Preissegment, das steht ausser Frage. Aber wenn man dann eben noch ein bisschen besser oder vor allem leichter will kostet das gleich richtig Geld. Ist ja auch ok, der eine will es ausgeben und der andere nicht. Schade ist halt das bei dem Premium Preis der Service nicht auch Premium ist. Zumindest nicht vom Hersteller, teilweise kann das aber der Händler vor Ort ausgleichen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



So ist es!!!

 Und der Gerätehändler verdient dann leider nur 20 Eur an ner Stella. Geht auch nicht klar, find ich!


----------



## Hechtstipper (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Absolut, die Art und Weise wie da Händler geknebelt werden und ihnen auch Abnahme von nicht benötigten Geräten aufgezwungen wird ist abenteuerlich. Aber der Markt scheint das ja zu ermöglichen. Zum Listenpreis geht bei den Dingern halt nix, spätestens wenn der Dealer neue Ware bekommt muss die alte Stella raus und dann kann man zu einem günstigen Kurs zuschlagen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, wenn man den Händlern nicht mal eine Spanne von 50% vom, UVP lässt mit dem EK Preis wirds nicht selten eng. Daiwa ist ein Paradebeispiel wie versucht wird ein Produkt teurer zu machen als es eigentlich ist. Beispiel Luvias. Bei uns knappe 400€. In Japan gut 30.000Yen (also 240€)! Japanische UST ist da schon mit drin.

Positives Gegenbeispiel:Revo MGX
UVP 300€, Marktpreis 230€ - in Japan ebenfalls ca 30.000Yen
Ich schätze mal, dass PF kaum mehr als 150€ netto dafür verlangt - wenn überhaupt ich schätze eher ~ 100€.

Der einzige Grund eine Luvias der MGX vorzuziehen ist, dass ich da eine 5,6:1 Übersetzung bekomme. PF bietet nur 6,2 oder 5,2:1 an. Auch beim Gewicht hat die Revo die Nase vorn. Und so zieht sich das dann auch durch die Ersatzteilversorgung, den Service und ganz zu schweigen durch das Thema Zweitspule.

Meine Hoffnung ist mal eine neue Sorön mit High-End-Ausstattung. Aber wenn dann nicht wieder 499€ UVP da stehen, werden die ersten hier gleich wieder rummeckern, dass das ja kein High-End ist. Naja. Vorurteile sind nunmal schwerer zu entkräften als zu erwerben.


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass PF kaum mehr als 150€ netto dafür verlangt - wenn überhaupt ich schätze eher ~ 100€.


schätze, da verschätzt du dich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den Händlern nicht mal eine Spanne von 50% vom, UVP lässt mit dem EK Preis wirds nicht selten eng. Daiwa ist ein Paradebeispiel wie versucht wird ein Produkt teurer zu machen als es eigentlich ist. Beispiel Luvias. Bei uns knappe 400€. In Japan gut 30.000Yen (also 240€)! Japanische UST ist da schon mit drin.
> 
> Positives Gegenbeispiel:Revo MGX
> UVP 300€, Marktpreis 230€ - in Japan ebenfalls ca 30.000Yen
> ...



Vielleicht ist in der Praxis ja auch was ganz anderes von Vorteil oder besser an der jeweiligen Rolle.
 Wie sehen denn da deine Erfahrungen in der Praxis aus?


----------



## Hechtstipper (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



WK1956 schrieb:


> schätze, da verschätzt du dich.


Das schätze ich allerdings auch. Wenn man mit den Händlern spricht wird da über ganz andere Margen gesprochen. Leider. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Das schätze ich allerdings auch. Wenn man mit den Händlern spricht wird da über ganz andere Margen gesprochen. Leider.


Naja, als Marge möchte ich das eigentlich nicht mehr bezeichnen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vorsicht beim Vergleich mit Japan-Versionen (JDM: japan domestic market genannt).

Laut Alan Hawk handelt es sich bei einigen der JDM Shimanos  um Sparversionen mit einfacherem Getriebe, z.B. ohne Oberflächenveredelung.
Die Exportversionen sind   teilweise hochwertiger als die JDM Versionen; Quelle: www.alanhawk.com
Ob es jetzt darauf ankommt... ?


----------



## geomujo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dann ist Shimano also schon auf Pilsner-Niveau geschumpft?! 

Die Revo jedenfalls konnte ich die letzten Wochen über intensiv testen - letztes Jahr ja auch schon. JDM und EU haben gleiche Partnummern für den Kern der Rolle (Rotor/Getriebe/Lager) unterscheiden sich nur vom Aufbau drumherum etwas. Ich bin nach anfänglicher Skepsis doch mehr und mehr ein Freund der Rolle geworden. Bis auf das zähe Getriebefett sehe ich sie in quasi jedem Punkt vor der Luvias. 2 Lager im Line-Roller muss man sich bei Daiwa teuer über ein Upgeade-Kit erkaufen wie auch die Spule (die bei JDM Revo übrigens auch nicht 2 mal vorhanden ist).

Nein, Daiwa hält doch deutlich kräftiger die Hand gegenüber dem Händler auf hab ich den Eindruck. 

Mag sein, dass Daiwa technisch noch eine Finesse besser ist, aber im täglichen Einsatz ist davon wenig bis nichts zu spüren. Und ab und an macht auch Daiwa mal einen groben Schnitzer wie mit dem (mir) zu kurzen Rollenfuß oder einer Bremse die erst nach 200 mal drehen auf den gewünschten Punkt kommt.


----------



## geomujo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Warum landet eine Fantasitsa für 499€ UVP für 125€ in Holland auf dem Marktplaatz oder für 99€ bei Moritz im Aushang?

Wenn ich mir anschaue was die Leute tw. für ihre Uralt-Luviasse/Certaten und Existen haben wollen wundet es mich nicht, dass der Widerstand gegen ein Infragestellen einer angeblichen Hig-End-Position seinerseits Widerstand auslöst.

Ich hab hier einen Daiwa Händler-Katalog von 2015
Ne Luvias 2506 kostet im Nettoeinkauf laut Liste 219€
Ne Ballistic Ex H 2500 105,00€
Eine Morethan 2500 395€
Ne Tournament AGS ~240€


Daiwa langt richtig zu.


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## Hechtstipper (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

War es nicht bei Shimano so das der Händler wenn er brauchbare Rabatte will eben auch Stella etc abnehmen muss? Zumindest früher war das wohl so. Deswegen gab es dann da immer mal einen interessanten Abverkauf wenn neue Rollen kamen und die alten noch im Regal lagen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Unser Händler vor Ort hat die Stellas ausm Programm genommen. Stattdessen Morethan und Exist reingepackt.
> 
> Er meinte Daiwa ist großzügiger ggü. den Händlern.




Er meint die Marge ist größer und die Möglichkeit einer diesen Rollen zu verkaufen. Nix anderes.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## tom66 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Will den Thread mal wiederbeleben. Ich selbst habe seit vielen Jahren keine neue Rolle mehr gekauft, daher fehlt mir die Orientierung bei den aktuellen Modellen.

Ich suche eine Rolle fürs leichte Spinnfischen am Bach. Auch wenn eine 1000er theoretisch reichen würde, sollte es eine 2000/2500 sein. 

Von allen Rollen, die ich bislang in der Hand hatte, hat mir die Fireblood am Besten gefallen, insbesondere wegen ihres geräuschlosen seidenweichen Laufs. Ich besitze noch eine Certate 2506 und eine Stella SW 4000PG, die bezüglich Laufruhe m.E. mit der Fireblood nicht mitkommen. 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, welche Modelle sollte ich mir anschauen, wenn ich eine aktuell verfügbare, mit der Fireblood vergleichbare Rolle suche?


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Im März kommt ne neue Stella raus. Warte doch solang noch ab.


----------



## Herr P (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin !

Was denn für eine ? Sie normale oder die Sw Variante ?

Gruss und netten Tag 

Herr P


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht nur ne neue Stella wird kommen auch ne neue Exist. Bilder schwirren schon im Netz umher. Bin auf beide gespannt....
Die Exist fällt eigentlich bei mir schon einmal weg, da der Daiwa Service mal so richtig schlecht ist.


----------



## Säp (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es schon Infos wann die neue Exist kommt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Die Exist fällt eigentlich bei mir schon einmal weg, da der Daiwa Service mal so richtig schlecht ist.


Naja, Exist kaufen, aber sich nicht einen unabhängigen (mitteleuropäischen) Wartungsservice dazu kaufen können oder wollen? 
Das geht doch inzwischen, Servicewüste in BRD GmbH ist nicht mehr so schlimm  ...


----------



## Hechtstipper (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, Exist kaufen, aber sich nicht einen unabhängigen (mitteleuropäischen) Wartungsservice dazu kaufen können oder wollen?
> Das geht doch inzwischen, Servicewüste in BRD GmbH ist nicht mehr so schlimm  ...


Welchen gibt es denn da der wirklich taugt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mal kurz meinen Fireball gefragt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270190

Wollebre fragen ob er Kapazität frei hat ...

https://www.rutenreparatur.de/angelrollen-service/

https://www.rutenbau-knicklicht.de/rollen-wartung/

http://www.tackleking.de/723-vollstandige-rollenwartung.html

https://www.angelrollen-doktor.de/

http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/


letztens postete hier im Forum jemand eine positive Erfahrung mit ganz jemand (???) anderem |kopfkrat
mir bis dato unbekannt.


http://www.rhein-angeln.de/angelrollen_und_angelruten_pflege.htm


Für Ergebnisse und deren Erfolgsbewertung bin ich wegen Eigenwartung meiner Rollen allerdings nicht so aussagefähig, dass sollten andere übernehmen #h - und hier auch wieder im Forum rückmelden!


----------



## Hechtstipper (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz meinen Fireball gefragt:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270190
> 
> ...


Ok, und Du würdest bei Internet Angeboten von denen Du noch nie gehört hast weil sie von google gefunden werden ein Paket voll mit High End Rollen hinschicken und hoffen das sie erstens zurück kommen und zweitens dann auch gescheit gewartet wurden?

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu vage. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Und Du meinst irgend einer wartet ne vollmagsealte a la Exist?


Na klar, aber ohne das elende MagSeal eben. 
Satt geschmiert braucht man das MagSeal-Olja nicht und schont die gleitenden Teile dann erst wirklich. 

Daiwa bewirbt MagSeal wegen bleibt dort und verhindert Wassereindringen, aber Nullaussage zur Materialschonung. 
Und ein Partikelpulver hat nun mal die negative Eigenschaft, dass es auch Schmiergel-Eigenschaften hat, zumal es ja magnetisch gemacht an Teilen gut haften möchte.
Hat was von Dieselgate AGR ...

Ganz einfach: Wer das Daiwa-MagSeal meint zu brauchen und Daiwa-MagSeal behalten will, der muss zu Daiwa-Service gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Hechtstipper schrieb:


> Ok, und Du würdest bei Internet Angeboten von denen Du noch nie gehört hast weil sie von google gefunden werden ein Paket voll mit High End Rollen hinschicken und hoffen das sie erstens zurück kommen und zweitens dann auch gescheit gewartet wurden?


Dass man eine Werkstatt des Vertrauens benötigt, ist nicht nur beim Auto so.

Deswegen brauchen wir dazu das Anglerboard, weil idealerweise findet man jemanden nicht so weit weg.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na klar, aber ohne das elende MagSeal eben.......



Absolut richtig.

 Meine Wollebre hat hier im AB sogar schon mal eine Bezugsquelle für ein magnetisches Schmiermittel gepostet, damit ließ sich dann auch das MagSeal wieder herstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab bei dem hier gerade gute Videos gefunden, die sehr schön zeigen wie wenig da eigentlich dran ist ...
Da ich das mit einer meiner MagSeal Rollen bereits durch hatte und die nun dort gut gefettet merklich schöner läuft #6, hier der Link des "How to Do" and "How to Deal with"

Daiwa Magseal: Proving just how easy it is to service without disturbing it. Plus how to replace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7BGu-m1fXY

Wenn die MagSeal Kugellager gut eingepflegt sind, braucht man da ja erstmal nicht dran rühren, bleibt ja die Fluid drin.
Wenn aber nicht, dann schon. Und wenn verschlissen, dann sowieso "Replacement-needed".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Un hier noch mehr selber machen, die BG ist an sich sehr einfach gemacht ohne MagSeal und ohne Dichtungen, daher gute Abdicht-Schmierung bei Wassereindringgefahr notwendig.
Er zeigt es hier en detail:

Daiwa BG Full maintenance and service tutorial. How to protect your reel against sand and saltwater
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSm551v_gBc


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, Exist kaufen, aber sich nicht einen unabhängigen (mitteleuropäischen) Wartungsservice dazu kaufen können oder wollen?
> Das geht doch inzwischen, Servicewüste in BRD GmbH ist nicht mehr so schlimm  ...



Verstehe ich nicht....?

Ich habe eine Garantie auf den Rollen, wenn in der Garantiezeit etwas kaputt geht, dann geht es natürlich zum Daiwa-Service, warum sollte ich die Rolle dann woanders reparieren lassen ? Des Weiteren habe ich nach zwei Jahren Anspruch auf eine kostenlose Wartung bei Diana. Wenn das denn drei Monate dauert, finde ich es ziemlich daneben. Und was ich bei Nachfrage als Antwort bekommen habe...fand ich unterirdisch. Allerdings wollten sie in diesem Jahr zusätzliches Personal einstellen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Geht ja nicht nur um den ersten beschränkten Garantiezeitraum oder um kaputt gegangen.

Vornehmlich wichtig ist bei der verbreiteten Magerschmierung oder Eigentlich-Nicht-Schmierung erstmal das wirklich gute (Grund-)Schmieren und die Langzeithaltbarkeit, und nachfolgend eben Freude mit dem Rölleken.

Und hoffentlich kein Frust so derart: 2 Jahre alt, 3mal mit im Urlaub gewesen und das Ding rattert schon wie ein Lanz Bulldog ...

Habt Fun mit den Rollenden Maschinen, macht was draus! :m

Ich  präpiere und warte meine selber, 40+ Jahre sind kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Jamdoumo (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

https://www.tackle-tester.de/shimano-rollen-neuheiten-2018/


 Da sind die Neuen aufgeführt. 

 Die Exsence 3000 MHG hab ich schon. Kann ich allerwärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

https://youtu.be/Z2EUX2QS3-4

Schick find ich sie schon[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, mega!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat schon jemand die 2018 er Stella live gesehen, gibts die in DE schon zu kaufen?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (30. März 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Da ich auf meine 4000er warte....noch nicht, die Größen bis 3000 sind schon im Umlauf und in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar....die 4000er wartet wohl noch etwas auf ihre neuen Besitzer...


----------



## Pikepauly (30. März 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke genau so wie Du das sagst habe ich das gestern auch bei Itzbay recherchiert, Kleine Modelle gibt es grössere nicht. Da ich vor Ende April nicht zum Angeln komme und auch eine 4000 er will, warte ich auf Verfügbarkeit und preisliche Normalisierung.


----------



## crisis (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von Euch die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für die Aldebaran BFS XG? Habe mir in gutem Glauben die Rolle beim lokalen Händler besorgt. Kam mit japanischer Anleitung und mein Händler kommt mit der Beschaffung einer deutschen oder englischen Fassung nicht wirklich weiter.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Palimo (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Da ich auf meine 4000er warte....noch nicht, die Größen bis 3000 sind schon im Umlauf und in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar....die 4000er wartet wohl noch etwas auf ihre neuen Besitzer...



Die 4000er Stella ist nun auch endlich verfügbar 
Hier gefunden: https://www.wessels-angeln.de/shimano-stella-fj


----------



## Kami One (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



crisis schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für die Aldebaran BFS XG? Habe mir in gutem Glauben die Rolle beim lokalen Händler besorgt. Kam mit japanischer Anleitung und mein Händler kommt mit der Beschaffung einer deutschen oder englischen Fassung nicht wirklich weiter.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Mit ein paar Klicks auf der Homepage von Shimano ist die doch leicht zu finden. Übrigens auch für andere aktuelle Modelle. 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/eu/en/homepage/Product-detail.P-ALDEBARAN_BFS_XG.html

Dann nur noch auf Manual klicken.


EDIT: Sehe grad das dort kein Dokument hinterlegt ist. Dann vielleicht mal auf der US Seite probieren.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Shimano Stella 4000FJ steht seit gestern bei mir !!!!
Optik & Haptik gefällt mir schon einmal sehr gut, das einzige was was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist der Knob....der wird uns Gummifischanglern nach zwei Jahren sicher Probleme machen....sei es denn ich würde auf Gummis mit Weichmachern umsteigen...wohl eher nicht.
Der Knob ist ais demselben Material, was die alten FA Modelle hatten...
Auf den ersten Praxistest muss sie bis nächste Woche warten.


----------



## Palimo (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hat schon jemand mit der neuen Exist gefischt?

Hab sie im Netz [Edit Mod - unerwünschte Werbung] für einen "guten" Kurs gesehen, allerdings ist das auch mal eben eine Hausnummer für die Rolle.
Hatte Sie da auch in der Hand, läuft mega weich und Gewicht, selbst bei einer 4000er extrem leicht.

Bin mal auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, gefischt habe ich die Rolle noch nicht, allerdings finde ich deinen Hang zu dem Shop zu verlinken etwas suspekt, weswegen ich Deinen Beitrag melden werde.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Genau wie Mr. Drillinger habe ich die neue Stella in der 4000 er Grösse auch seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz. Mein erster Eindruck nach einem Tag fischen ist das die Stella zumindest vom Start weg nicht besser läuft als eine meiner 4000 er Twinpower die aber auch gut eingelaufen sind. "Lohnen" tut sich der doppelte Preis für die Stella nur für den Gewichsvorteil, der mir persönlich in dem Fall aber durchaus ausreicht um das zu rechtfertigen. Die Rolle ist an einer Tiboron 2703 da macht jedes Gramm weniger Sinn. 

Konsequenterweise muss man sagen das die aktuelle Shimano TP einfach Preisleistungs mässig ein sehr gutes Angebot ist. Mehr Geld auszugeben bringt nur sehr wenig Verbesserung. Die TP finde ich auch voll auf der Höhe mit der Daiwa Certate die ja im Strassenpreis auch schon 100 Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe vor kurzem die TW 4000PG gekurbelt (das Model mit der geringen Übersetzung ), die ist ja auch noch sehr frisch auf dem Markt. Ich finde, da ist schon ein krasser Unterschied im Lauf, die Stella läuft viel weicher und ruhiger. Da ich noch eine zweite Rolle für die Küste brauche, hatte ich kurz überlegt...doch aufgrund des rauhen Laufes, kam ich etwas ns grübeln....obwohl meiin Händler meinte, er würde die der neuen Sustain vorziehen, da es schon einige Probleme mit der Sustain gegeben hat. Die einzige Rolle, die seit über zwei Jahren im Salzwasser von mir eingesetzt wird...und hält....ist die Vanquish 4000HG FA...!!!!! Nun hat sie sich mal eine Wartung verdient...und braucht ein neues Lager im Schnurllaufröllchen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Palimo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mit der neuen Exist gefischt?
> 
> Hab sie im Netz [Edit Mod - unerwünschte Werbung] für einen "guten" Kurs gesehen, allerdings ist das auch mal eben eine Hausnummer für die Rolle.
> Hatte Sie da auch in der Hand, läuft mega weich und Gewicht, selbst bei einer 4000er extrem leicht.
> ...



UNERWÜNSCHTE Werbung???

 Also wenn wir uns hier nun auch nicht mehr über Preise unterhalten oder auf den Best Price hinweisen  dürfen, macht´s echt keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi, check mal seine Beiträge, in mehreren verlinkt der zu diesem Shop, von dem ich meine, er auch geschrieben hätte, dass er dort arbeitet.Teils ganz platt, unter irgendwelchen Vorwänden, wie hier auch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Wollebre (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> UNERWÜNSCHTE Werbung???
> 
> Also wenn wir uns hier nun auch nicht mehr über Preise unterhalten oder auf den Best Price hinweisen dürfen, macht´s echt keinen Sinn mehr.




Gehe mal davon aus das die Firma kein Werbepartner im AB ist. Denen will man durch Löschen entsprenchender Beiträge eine kostenlose Werbeplattform entziehen.... 

Gleiches bei Askari. Hinweise auf eine andere Firma werden sofort gelöscht. 

Kommt der Tag das nur noch blah blah Beiträge zu lesen sind.

Weiterhin viel Spaß im zensierten Forum!!!


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Der Shop ist sogar Werbepartner.
Jedoch war es zumindest früher so, dass hier Werbung als solche gekennzeichnet sein muss.
Und ja, mir gehen solche Beiträge auf den Sack, genau wie Verlinkungen zu affiliate-Seiten mit irgendwelchen angeblichen Tests. Das läuft bei mir nämlich genau unter "Blah blah Beiträgen".


----------



## Wollebre (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Was die sog. Tests mit Angelrollen betrifft gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Mit Angelruten kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber nach dem Motto "wessen Brot ich esse, dessen Lied ich singe" wird dann geschrieben....

Einem Hersteller habe ich mal empfohlen einen Drillsimulator zu kaufen und jede Neurolle täglich über vier Wochen richtig zu quälen. Dann trennt sich ganz schnell der Spreu vom Weizen. Die teuren Reisen der sog. Testangler können dann eingespart werden, obwohl die für Videos oder bunte Bilder in den Angelgazetten werbewirksamer sind.

Anbei ein Bild einer Rolle für das "schwere" Meeresangel. Am zweiten Tag am Simulator.... und tschüß....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild einer Rolle für das "schwere" Meeresangel. Am zweiten Tag am Simulator.... und tschüß....


Das sind gute Ergebnisse ! #6
(natürlich für die Nichtkauf- und Kaufentscheidungen)


----------



## kron4401 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche noch eine Spinrolle für meine Hechtrute 40-100g.
Dabei bin ich über die Daiwa Caldia LT3000D-CXH und die Shimano EXSENCE BB 4000HGM gestolpert.

Welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, oder vielleicht doch was anderes. Es sollen große Gufis und Wobbler damit gefischt werden. Salzwasserfest wäre vielleicht auch nicht ganz schlecht.

Was mich an Shimano bisher immer ziemlich gestört hat war der extrem dünne Rollenbügel.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



kron4401 schrieb:


> ich suche noch eine Spinrolle für meine Hechtrute 40-100g.
> Dabei bin ich über die Daiwa ...
> 
> Es sollen große Gufis und Wobbler damit gefischt werden. Salzwasserfest wäre vielleicht auch nicht ganz schlecht.
> ...


Das ist dann für Hecht "richtig" sehr einfach, Metalllagerung des Getriebe ist auch Pflicht sofern man immer gewappnet sein will, die C-Kunststoffbodies sind dagegen nett fürs ganz leichte Spinnen.

Daiwa *Hardbody* ab Mod.3000 oder gleich die 4000, oder Ryobi Mod.4000, alte Applause/BlackArc oder gar neue TT usw.
Die bewährte Ryobi-Konstruktion ist noch stabiler und zierlicher gebaut, und langsamer im Einzug.

Bei Daiwa gibt es reiche Auswahl, primär wäre da das fast Zwillingspärchen BG und Saltist, die Saltist hat den dicken Hohlbügel und die merkliche Abdichtung (Gummilippendichtungen vom MagSeal sind echt), die BG-Konstruktion gut zugeschmiert ist aber auch was feines - und günstig.

Zum Gufieren über Rollen-Faulenzen und Schnur abheben sind die schnellen Daiwas mit 1:5.6 oder 5.7 klasse!


----------



## geomujo (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wer ist als Kunde schon bereit die Pflichten des Herstellers zu übernehmen? Bekommst du jetzt auch Ersatz für dein selbst-geschrottetes Modell? Sicherlich nicht - ich genauso wenig. Von daher darfst ruhig den Versager beim Namen nennen. Sah für mich auf den ersten Blick wie eine Daiwa aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Falls Du meine damals noch sehr neue beim Ersteinsatz kurzzeitig voll getauchte Daiwa Legalis 3000 HA meinst, die wurde vom Händler gegen eine neue Rolle umgetauscht. #6 
Das Gebaren sieht bei Daiwa und fittem Händler gar nicht schlecht aus.

Auch weil es keine internen E-Teile gibt. Das ist ja leider nun ziemlicher Standard. 
Wenn MagSealing gegen Eindringen von Wasser hilft und für den UBoot-Einsatz besser taugt - dann braucht man das eben :m 
Selbst da kann man noch weiter verbessern.
Kostet immerhin bei den aktuellen Generationen in den Straßenangeboten nicht mehr so wahnsinnig mehr.


----------



## robi_N (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe einen schönen Bericht über die Daiwa Exist! 

Die Rolle ist echt super und absolut empfehlenswert!



http://köderschlacht.de/daiwa-exist-test/


Beste Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann aus einer langen Reihe von gekauften Daiwas ab Mittelklasse aufwärts (alle präzise technisch excellente sehr präzise *Hardbody*-Alu-Bauten) feststellen, dass deren Schmierung mit dem weißen Fett Murks ist, hält nicht lange unter etwas Last (nicht druckfest genug), und oft ist viel zuwenig davon darin, je günstiger natürlich, umso schlimmer. 
Außerdem sind die auch noch alle erstaunlich gleich. 

Insofern ACHTUNG bei Sonderangeboten -> verminderte Schmierung droht, das ist sehr oft ein Selektionsfaktor!

Wenn ich selber das einmal komplett richtig mache (für mich eh die heutige absolute Rollenpflicht), auch das MagSeal ist überhaupt kein Hindernis, dann rollt das Dingens aber gut und kräftig! :m

Ansonsten -> siehe oben ^


----------



## Herr P (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute !

Jemand Interesse an einer Exist 3012 ?  Anzeige erscheint heute abend / morgen früh im Kleinanzeigenmarkt Biete .

Ich weiss- gehört hier nicht hin  - aber ich war auch mal ein Tacklejunkie .

Ich höre komplett auf 


Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Muckimors (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das finde ich wiederum nicht.  Nach nem halben Jahr am Rhein liefen bis jetzt alle "TOP" Daiwas, sprich 2 Exist Modelle und eine Morethan von einem Kumpel von mir schlechter als meine Stellas. Out of the Box waren die Diwas über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das wars dann aber auch.
> 
> Der muss seine Rollen 1 Mal im Jahr zum Service schicken. Kostet jedesmal um die 100 Eur. Dann laufen die wieder 3 Monate top und dann geht's erneut bergab.



Hallo zusammen !

Tolles Thema. Ich wollte mir ja auch immer die Exist kaufen. Hab e mir dann überlegt, erstmal ne Certate 2500 zu kaufen, falls die nix taugt wäre die Enttäuschung und der finanzielle Schaden nicht so gross gewesen. Und wie Jamdoumo genau schreibt, beim Auspacken über jeden Zweifel absolut erhaben, aber nach nur einigen Wochen bereits bei geringster Belastung ein "Gnugggen", ein Überspringen, ein irgendwie "loses Gefühl" im Getriebe. Das Gnuggen spürt man sogar im Handteil der Rute. Daher werde ich mir wohl keine Exist kaufen, weil ich davon ausgehe, daß die "Getriebequalität" sicher nicht besser sein wird. obwohl das nur eine Vermutung ist.....Auf jeden Fall kann ich die Ausführungen von Jamdoumo absolut bestätigen. Bei den Preisen sehr schade sowas, wie ich meine. Wobei die Bauteilkomponeten ansonsten absolut top sind. Es ist einfach nicht zu verstehen. Vielleicht doch "technisches Unvermögen" auf dem Gebiet der Getriebetechnik und Kugellagerung.  Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 
Meine Certate ( das neueste Modell ) ist ein  Ferrari mit einem  Trabbi-Motor der ruckelt und stottert...Das trifft es wohl am besten. Und das ist frustrierend... Ich habe das Teil an Daiwa geschickt mit einer Beschwerde..mal sehen, was passiert. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## geomujo (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall - Daiwa!


----------



## crisis (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Certate 2500 ging letztes Jahr auf eine 8-wöchige Reise ins ferne Japan. Nach 2-maliger Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Getriebe ausgewechselt worden sei. Komischerweise immer noch ein leichter Schlag drin, genau wie vorher. Auch wenn Viele hier, wahrscheinlich berechtigt, auf Shimano schimpfen, eine teure Daiwa kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



crisis schrieb:


> eine teure Daiwa kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


Verständlich.  Gibt ja auch noch die günstigeren <=150€ (Webpreise) und sogar nicht zu überzüchtet leichtgebaute 
(Hardbody anstelle Zaion/DS5 reps. Ci4) ,
die tun auch gut, und vor allem kann man bei einem günstigen Kaufpreis eher mal über die eklatanten Schmiermängel hinwegsehen. Manchmal fast gar nichts oder mieses weißlich-klares Fett ohne Standfestigkeit.

Die gut gebauten Excenter Daiwas samt hoher H-Übersetzung bringen erheblich mehr Kurbelpower in die Getrieberäder als die Shimanos, und damit ist die Schmierung noch schneller weg als bei denen. 

Wobei ich die aktuellen "krummen" Shimano noch nicht quälen durfte, die kurbeln auch schnell gar nicht mehr - oder nie wieder. :g

Könnte Shimano vlt. sogar als Feature reinschreiben: :m
"Benutzersicherung gegen starke Belastung und Überstrapazierung der Schmierung gleich mit sicher mechanisch  eingebaut!" 

Entweder man macht die günstige-Rolle Komplett-Neumontage selber und freut sich über das eingesparte , oder man hat damit locker das Geld über für eine Auftragsarbeit (seid nett zu euren Rollenschmierern  ) , die mit einem gescheiten Schmiermittel die Rolle zu einer echten HE-Maschine macht! #6 

Und das MagÖl vom MagSeal kann man dann auch gleich wegmachen, also "MagFree" :m, und nicht wieder drüber nachdenken müssen. Ich halte mehr von satt u. sicher "TotalSchmierSeal".


----------



## Muckimors (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



crisis schrieb:


> Meine Certate 2500 ging letztes Jahr auf eine 8-wöchige Reise ins ferne Japan. Nach 2-maliger Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Getriebe ausgewechselt worden sei. Komischerweise immer noch ein leichter Schlag drin, genau wie vorher. Auch wenn Viele hier, wahrscheinlich berechtigt, auf Shimano schimpfen, eine teure Daiwa kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Hallo, 

ja, Schlag ist der richtige Ausdruck. Ist bei meiner auch der Fall. Ich hätte mir sonst eindeutig die neue Exist gekauft. Aber wie gesagt, daß Vertrauen ist einfach weg....daher wirds wohl ne Shimano Stella fj 2500. Hatte ich die Tage bei Wessels in Aurich in den Händen. Ist top die Rolle. Zwar 25 gramm schwerer als die Exist, die Wessels auch hat...aber scheint vom Getriebe um einiges besser zu sein...

gruß Muckimors


----------



## magi (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Verständlich.  Gibt ja auch noch die günstigeren <=150€ (Webpreise) und sogar nicht zu überzüchtet leichtgebaute
> (Hardbody anstelle Zaion/DS5 reps. Ci4) ,
> die tun auch gut, und vor allem kann man bei einem günstigen Kaufpreis eher mal über die eklatanten Schmiermängel hinwegsehen. Manchmal fast gar nichts oder mieses weißlich-klares Fett ohne Standfestigkeit.
> 
> ...




Wie kommst du zu deiner Aussage bzgl. der Shimanorollen - persönliche Einschätzung oder Erfahrungeswerte mit genau welchen Shimanorollen? 

Mir ist persönlich in über 30 Jahren nicht eine Shimanorolle untergekommen, die nach wenigen Einsätzen so besch.. lief wie die bereits angesprochenen Branzino (hat mal eine gebrauchte von Bekannten in der Hand...fast schon unglaublich bei dem aufgerufenen Verkaufspreis!!!!)
Ferner macht die Vanquish in verschiedensten Größen bisher einen verdammt guten Eindruck...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie oben Geschrieben: Shimano habe ich nur alte Wormshaftler, die relativ stabil gebaut sind, aber eben Selbstblockade zeigen.
Diverse Stella Twinpower mit offenbaren Selbstzerlegeschäden durch starkes Kurbeln hatte ich zu Reparatur. 

In dem Punkt sind die WS Shimanos gigantisch unterlegen, eben gerade ggü. den Daiwas (oder Ryobis). 
Die Shimano Salzwasser Modelle sind besser stabil abgesichert, haben aber erst recht die starke Kurbelschwäche.

Die Schmierschwäche bei Daiwa bis hin zum "Daiwa-Gate" beim Rücklaufsperrenlager (keine Ölung=maximaler Rost) sind Fakt. :g



Mal so für die Einsatzplanung: 

Wer mit genügend starken(!) Ruten (Rückgrat, Pumpen) auf beherrschbare Fischgrößen angelt, kommt mit den WS - Shimanos gut hin. 
Wie Wollebre schon mal schrieb: Fight über die Rute, nicht Fight über die Rolle.

Stachelritter und Weißräuber sind natürlich keine wirkliche Hürde.

Wer mit eher sehr leichten Ruten selbst nur mal in der Größenordnung Meerforelle angelt, der ist für den Fisch des Lebens besser mit einer guten Hardbody Excenter Daiwa (natürlich Schmiergetuned) aufgestellt, zumal gute Forellen das Pumpen überhaupt nicht tolerieren.


----------



## Muckimors (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nordlichtangler, du kennst Dich scheinbar gut mit dem Innenleben von Angelrollen aus. Was müßte ich denn mit einer Exist machen, damit sie anständig und vor allem dauerhauft ruhig läuft ? Also mit einer Rolle, die fast 800,- Euro kostet ?:g Ich habe den neuen Prospekt in der die Exist detailliert beschrieben wird, dort steht unter Punkt 2 - " Die Herausforderung die Laufruhe zu erhalten"..würde durch die Mag-Seal-Technologie gewährleistet werden. Diese Mag-Seal-Technologie wird aber ja schon länger verwendet, auch in meiner Certate, und da ist nix mit Laufruhe...von Beginn an nicht...


----------



## zandertex (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

über die rute pumpen und nicht über die rolle alles ranpumpen was am ende der schnur hängt,dass hält auf dauer keine noch so teure rolle aus.ganz einfach!


----------



## Muckimors (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> über die rute pumpen und nicht über die rolle alles ranpumpen was am ende der schnur hängt,dass hält auf dauer keine noch so teure rolle aus.ganz einfach!



Was ist das denn fürn Blödsinn ????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> über die rute pumpen und nicht über die rolle alles ranpumpen was am ende der schnur hängt,dass hält auf dauer keine noch so teure rolle aus.ganz einfach!





Muckimors schrieb:


> Was ist das denn ...



Das gilt z.B. wirklich sehr grundsätzlich für Wormshaft-Rollen und damit die teureren Shimanos ab Technium/Stradic aufwärts , s.o. 
(Auch Ryobi Zauber oder RedArc verschandeln dadurch)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Was müßte ich denn mit einer Exist machen, damit sie anständig und vor allem dauerhauft ruhig läuft ? Also mit einer Rolle, die fast 800,- Euro kostet ?


Der Preis ist wumpe, das bringt eben leider wenig außer dem Fetisch Gewichtseinsparung. 
Aus der Sicht Haltbarkeit bedeutet das wiederum eigentlich nur geringere Stabilität und Verwindungssteifigkeit. 
Ein irgendwann unter starker Kurbellast produziertes Wackeln in der Getriebelagerung bedeutet sofort ungleichmäßigen Lauf, "eindellen" u. verdrängen der Schmierschicht, und in Folge eine schnelle Vernichtung der Schmiereigenschaft, das wurde weiter oben mehrfach beschrieben. 



Muckimors schrieb:


> " Die Herausforderung die Laufruhe zu erhalten"..würde durch die Mag-Seal-Technologie gewährleistet werden. Diese Mag-Seal-Technologie wird aber ja schon länger verwendet, auch in meiner Certate, und da ist nix mit Laufruhe...von Beginn an nicht...


Das MagSeal ist ganz im Gegenteil Mist für die Schmiereigenschaften, es ist ja ein magnetisches Dichtöl mit kleinen verrosteten Eisen-Micropartikeln, die auch gut fein schmiergeln können sobald sie nicht mehr 100% fluide in ihrem Öl sind. Deswegen ja regelmäßiger MagOil-Wechsel bei Daiwa ...

Ich habe bei einigen Rollen das Zerlege- und Analyseexperiment gemacht, und eines ist eindeutig: Ein Schmieröl mit guten Kriecheigenschaften mischt sich regelrecht begierig mit dem MagÖl, das hatte eine Fuego LT sogar schon ab Werk so vermischt, leicht orangebraune Mischpampe im ganzen Zentrallagerbereich. Daraus folgt, dass man das nicht sorglos mischen oder benachbaren darf, und so das wichtige Schmiermittel fernhalten muss. D.h. auch dass das Schmiermittel nicht größzügig und satt eingebracht werden darf. D.h. eben vergleichbar schlechtere Schmierung, was Durchhalten des Schmierfilms und Abnutzung der Rolle betrifft. 

Außerdem sparen die selbst an dem einfachen Schmierfett, was mal hochgerechnet für 2 Kubicentimeter kaum 5€Cent Kosten sein dürften (bei angenommen Konsumerpreisen 25€/1L), soviel zu deren "Qualitätsgebaren" und letztlich ziemlich viel Verarschung. 

Zum abstellen:
Das lästigste ist, dass die alte Schmiere überall raus muss, denn die verträgt sich nicht mit einem neuen Schmiermittel. 
Ich hatte schon einige Rollen wie Stella und Infinity auseinander, die einfach nur nach dem gut gemeinten Nachschmieren mittels einer Schmierunverträglich verharzt verklumpte Schichten bildeten, nichts mehr von Leichtlauf. 
Sowas machen etliche Angelläden anscheinend gerne ... 

D.h. es muss zerlegt und fett/ölfrei gewaschen werden, vorher auch grob abputzen, wo sich das alte Schmiermittel in einer Ecke gesammelt hat usw.
Zumindest die direkt zu schmierenden Flächen, Zahnräder, Achsen muss alle sauber, aber eine Totalreiniung "wie neu" schadet nie.
Das geht in Schraubdeckelgläsern z.B. sehr leicht mit den recht kleinen Teilen, von härtester Reinigungslösung Waschbenzin bis Kaltreiniger etc. , alles tut und hinterher eben gut trocknen. 
Ist aber sogar der größere Aufwand gegenüber dem nachfolgenden Zusammensetzen unter Benetzen/eintunken aller Teilchen in die passende Schmiere und Montagestelle.

Ich sage immer gerne: Können die ihre Rollen nicht gleich Schmierfrei ausliefern? :q
Wobei die prinzipiellen Fertigungsrückstände eh eine Reinigung empfehlenswert machen, und ich nicht weiß ob das überhaupt ab Werk passiert. Würde auch das vielfach beobachtete schnelle Verschwinden der Schmierschicht erklären (Abstoßung).
Kann einem auch passieren, wenn der verwendete Reiniger und das neue Schmiermittel sich nicht mögen ... :g

Schmiermittel:
Bei mir ist immer noch Nr.1 die Mischung aus Nigrin+mittelteurem Synthetik-Motoröl niedriger Viskositätsklasse. Das Öl taugt pur direkt für alle Lager und veträgt sich gut mit der Mischung.
Aber es gibt schon einige andere gute Mittel dafür, ob Penn Rollenfett oder Shimano Sprühdosen, nur sind die Literpreise manchmal sehr unterschiedlich  

Wie geschrieben, das einpampen und zusammensetzen ist eigentlich sehr einfach - der einfachste Teil: 
Kleiner Spachtel und Pinsel reichen, und ohne MagSeal-Öl kann man auch beliebig überall satt hin und prinzipiell alle verbleibenden Ritzen oder Hohlräume gleich mit zuspachteln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nachtrag: Die an sich sehr schön gemachten (meist schwarzen) Gummidichtungen bei Daiwa an der Rotorachse und den Kurbelseiten, die den wesentlichsten "Seal"-Anteil ausmachen, bleiben natürlich weiterhin und sogar in verbesserter verträglicher Form mit der neuen Schmiere in Direktkontakt, Betrieb und Wirkung!


----------



## geomujo (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass diese 'rostig' sind im MagSealed?
Es gibt II und III-wertiges Eisen. Nur letzteres ist bekannt als Rost. Ersteres benötigt freien Sauerstoff um zu Eisen-III oxidiert zu werden. Öl enthält meines Wissens nach keinerlei Sauerstoff - weder als Molekül noch als Element im Kohlenwasserstoff.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Das Zeug ist in den Rostfarben produziert, hat alle Eigenschaften wie eine ölige Schmierpampe von orangen- und schwarzbraunem Rost. 
Wikipedia beschreibt hier: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrofluid

Diese Partikel sind Makromoleküle, also gegenüber dem reinen Metall verändert, damit auch oxidiert aber komplexer,  und eine Stabilität soll dadurch gegeben sein.
Ferrofluid-Öle sind stark ferromagnetisch haftend, an einem wirklichen Magneten, einem eingebauten Flachmagneten unter dem Rotor.

Es geht nicht um eine nachträgliche Oxidation, die konnte ich in den kurzen Perioden bisher auch nicht beobachten oder ausloten.

Über die Haltbarkeit kann man spekulieren, das tut vor allem aber Daiwa selber.  Die sagen, es muss erneuert werden. 

Wasserkontakt dürfte ein Grund sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier steht die Angabe ( "Superrost" :q) : 
Magnetite : Fe3-O4 

Monster magnet meets magnetic fluid...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8cCvAITGWM

Das Wasser oder Salzwasser alleine kann es nicht sein:

DIY: Ferrofluid in a bottle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EExRsJZSmx0

Das Trägeröl (Petroleum) altert.

BURN IT! | Ferrofluid vs. Ferripaste
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw-PemqRN3A


----------



## geomujo (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die genauere Formel ist  Fe(II)O · Fe(III)2O3
Erster Part ist II-wertig - letzterer III-wertig liegt aber summenmäßig tatsächlich in doppelter Menge vor. Es ist also eine Mischform bei der III-wertiges Eisen dominant ist. War mir bisher auch neu. Aber ob Daiwa genau diese Mischung wählt bleibt wohl deren Betriebsgeheimnis ohne chemische Analyse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Inzwischen kann der Selbermacher sowas sogar bei Amazon kaufen
https://www.amazon.de/Ferrofluid-fl%C3%BCssiges-Eisen-Magnet-Fl%C3%BCssigkeit/dp/B004N5ENXS

sofern man bei MagOil Abdichtung bleiben will, braucht man für die Rotorspalte davon max. nur ein Spritzenkanüle voll..


----------



## Muckimors (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Nordlichtangler !

Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht, bzw. ausführliche Aufklärung ! Mir ist das alles zu kompliziert, da ich absolut kein Techniker bin....Ich werde einfach ne Stella 2500 kaufen und die dann nach 2-3 Jahren zum Service schicken und gut ist. Ich glaube auch mittlerweile, daß die Industrie gar nicht will, daß eine Rolle länger als 3 - 4 Jahre hält...leuchtet ein. Aber ne fast 800,- Euro -Rolle sollte tadellos laufen ohne zu Mullen und zu Knullen  Eine nagelneue Rolle mit einem Gnuggen, einem losen Getriebegefühl, einem Schlag, den man in der Rute spürt..das geht jawohl absolut nicht. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Purist (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Mir ist das alles zu kompliziert, da ich absolut kein Techniker bin....Ich werde einfach ne Stella 2500 kaufen und die dann nach 2-3 Jahren zum Service schicken und gut ist.




Über welchen Zeitraum bietet Shimano diesen Wartungsservice eigentlich an? 





Muckimors schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch mittlerweile, daß die Industrie gar nicht will, daß eine Rolle länger als 3 - 4 Jahre hält...leuchtet ein.




Sobald Kunden bei der Ware mehr auf Optik und High-Tech als auf eine leichte Reparierbarkeit und langjährige Ersatzteilversorgung achten, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


Ich meine, es war noch vor 30-40 Jahren  üblich, dass man eine hochpreisige Rolle 10-30 Jahre benutzte, gerade viele Baitcaster der 60er und 70er Jahre laufen immer noch und sind auch heute für den täglichen Einsatz geeignet, weil alle Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## zandertex (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Was ist das denn fürn Blödsinn ????


 das ist überhaupt kein blödsinn.habe 3 certates,die laufen alle wie am ersten tag.
eine davon vor 6 jahren gebraucht gekauft,noch nie aufgemacht oder dran geschraubt.läuft tadellos das teil!


----------



## Muckimors (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und das liegt jetzt also daran, daß Du die Fische über die Rute pumpst und nicht über die Rolle ? Versteh ich nicht. Ich arbeite über die Rute und pumpe damit den Fisch her, steht die Rute dann fast im rechten Winkel kurbel ich die gewonnene Schnur schnell auf und neige die Rute gleichzeitig wieder zum Wasser. Anders kenne ich das nicht. So wie ich das erkenne, bieten "einige" Händler im hochpreisigen Segment nur noch Shimano an...Wie der Wartungsservice da ist weiss ich nicht, aber er soll preislich moderat sein und auch zügig stattfinden..das geht dann in der Schonzeit bestimmt ganz gut. Daiwa ist ja schon vor vielen Jahren nicht mal mehr auf der Anspo aufgetaucht..Haben sie wohl nicht nötig gehabt. Anmailen kann man die auch ohne Ende bekommt aber keine Antwort....und wenn ich certate google lese ich eher negatives als positives...meine Erfahrung...

Und ne 6 jahre alte Certate, die auch noch gebraucht gekauft wurde vor 6 Jahren läuft tadellos ? Interessant


----------



## Muckimors (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich meine, es war noch vor 30-40 Jahren  üblich, dass man eine hochpreisige Rolle 10-30 Jahre benutzte, gerade viele Baitcaster der 60er und 70er Jahre laufen immer noch und sind auch heute für den täglichen Einsatz geeignet, weil alle Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stehen.



Damals hat man auch noch Respekt gehabt vor einem Kunden, heute beantwortet man dem nicht mal mehr ne E-Mail, selbst wenn er Kaufinteresse an einer hochpreisigen Rolle bekundet....


----------



## zandertex (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Und das liegt jetzt also daran, daß Du die Fische über die Rute pumpst und nicht über die Rolle ? Versteh ich nicht. Ich arbeite über die Rute und pumpe damit den Fisch her, steht die Rute dann fast im rechten Winkel kurbel ich die gewonnene Schnur schnell auf und neige die Rute gleichzeitig wieder zum Wasser. Anders kenne ich das nicht. So wie ich das erkenne, bieten "einige" Händler im hochpreisigen Segment nur noch Shimano an...Wie der Wartungsservice da ist weiss ich nicht, aber er soll preislich moderat sein und auch zügig stattfinden..das geht dann in der Schonzeit bestimmt ganz gut. Daiwa ist ja schon vor vielen Jahren nicht mal mehr auf der Anspo aufgetaucht..Haben sie wohl nicht nötig gehabt. Anmailen kann man die auch ohne Ende bekommt aber keine Antwort....und wenn ich certate google lese ich eher negatives als positives...meine Erfahrung...
> 
> Und ne 6 jahre alte Certate, die auch noch gebraucht gekauft wurde vor 6 Jahren läuft tadellos ? Interessant






ein getriebe von ner rolle bekommt man nur mit rauskurbeln was das zeug hält kaputt.beim pumpen über die rute wird das getriebe nicht belastet.
ist aber auch egal................


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich meine, es war noch vor 30-40 Jahren  üblich, dass man eine hochpreisige Rolle 10-30 Jahre benutzte, gerade viele Baitcaster der 60er und 70er Jahre laufen immer noch und sind auch heute für den täglichen Einsatz geeignet, weil alle Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stehen.




Hallo,


wenn ich an die alte Quick Finessa oder die 300er Mitchell denke,
die waren im mittleren Preissegment, kosteten damals in den 1960ern 57 Euro. Die wurden so gut wie nie kaputt.
Es hätte sich damals auch kein Hersteller leisten können, dass da nach 5/6 Jahren eine Rolle kaputtgeht. Der hätte seinen "Laden" schließen können, die Rollen hätte keiner mehr gekauft.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Bobster (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Und ne 6 jahre alte Certate, die auch noch gebraucht gekauft wurde vor 6 Jahren läuft tadellos ? Interessant


 
 Durchaus 
 Da ich "jeden" Tag angeln gehe, darf ich mich durchaus als "Vielangler" bezeichnen und 2 meiner beliebten WG-Gruppen werden schon seit Jahren von Daiwas (Certate - die alte blaue noch..) ohne mucken bedient.

 Also insofern zumindest für mich alles O.K. 
 mit den DAIWAS 

 ....und "pumpen" pumpe ich bei vollster Meinungsübereinstimmung zum *pumpen* wie Zandertex !
 :q


----------



## Muckimors (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Bobster;4842174

 ....und "pumpen" pumpe ich bei vollster Meinungsübereinstimmung zum [U schrieb:
			
		

> *pumpen*[/U] wie Zandertex !
> :q



Thema verfehlt, setzen, Sechs !!

Es geht hier nicht darum, wie man eine Rolle in kürzester Zeit kaputtkriegen kann sondern darum warum hochpreisige Angelrollen "von Anfang an " nicht rund laufen...
Dieser "Pumpenblödsinn" gehört hier nicht her..Und ausserdem gibt es so einen Quatsch auch überhaupt nicht. Wenn ein normaler Angler einen Fisch ans Ufer holen will, kommt er nicht drumherum, die Rolle "irgendwann" zu betätigen...oder holt Ihr die Schnur mit der Hand ein ? Selten son Unfug gelesen..Man pumpt den Fisch mit der Rute bis zum rechten Winkel ran und spult dann die gewonnene Schnur auf. Wer anders angelt sollte sein Hobby besser aufgeben..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> ein getriebe von ner rolle bekommt man nur mit rauskurbeln was das zeug hält kaputt.beim pumpen über die rute wird das getriebe nicht belastet.
> ist aber auch egal................



Hat mit dem Thema hier aber überhaupt nichts zu tun....Es geht hier um Rollengetriebe, die nicht rund laufen und nicht um Totalschäden...Wenn Dir ne Kaffeemühle, die sich eben noch so drehen läßt genügt, ist das ja auch ok, gehört aber nicht in diesen Thread, in dem es um Rollen geht, die ab 560,- Euro aufwärts kosten..


----------



## Bobster (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum, wie man eine Rolle in kürzester Zeit kaputtkriegen kann sondern darum warum hochpreisige Angelrollen "von Anfang an " nicht rund laufen...
> Gruß Muckimors


 
 Ganz ruhig !
 Deine "Behauptungen" sind nichts weiter als genau das.
 Behauptungen!
 Dafür finde ich Deinen Ton hier recht ääähhh "interessant"


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die neue Stella macht sich mitlerweile ganz gut...rollt sehr sauber, das Wickelbild ist tadelos, top verarbeitet...die Laufgeräusche sind gut zu verkraften. Nach einigen Praxiseinsätzen läuft sie butterweich ! Was ich super finde, ist das Shimano endlich mal bei der Kurbel nachgebessert hat...da gibt es kein Spiel ! Zudem gibt es eine kostenlose Wartung...beides scheinen sie sich bei Daiwa abgeschaut zu haben. Das einzige was sie bei der Stella verkackt haben ist der Knob, der wird sich irgendwann auflösen.
Und zu den eingefleischten Shimano oder Daiwa "JUNKS"...ich bin miterweile soweit, dass ich bei "Gefallen" auch mal wieder ne Daiwa kaufen würde, wenn sich dieser unheimlich schlechte Service mitlerweile verbessert hat. Das ist für mich das einzige Argument für Shimano, der Service ist schnell, top und preiswert. 
Mitlerweile habe ich die neue Exist auch begrabbelt...man ist die hässlich ! Hat etwas Vintage Style....doch das ist bekannterweise reine Geschmackssache....


----------



## Muckimors (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mr. Drillinger, 

Deine Eindrücke und Angaben decken sich zu 100 Prozent mit dem, was ich festgestellt habe in Bezug auf die neue Stella fj. Der Gummiknob löst sich definitiv irgendwann auf...muss man halt Ersatz ordern  

Dann kaufst Du Dir also eine Rolle zu gut knapp 600,- Euro nur wegen des guten Services, obwohl Du weißt, daß die Daiwa-Rollen qualitativ besser sind ? Du schreibst ja eindeutig, daß das einzige Argument für Shimano der Service ist...

Das ist noch interessanter... 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Moin...ich finde sie gleichwertig, ob Daiwa oder Shimano,. Ich finde nicht das die neue Exist hochwertiger ist !...beide haben einige Rollen auf dem Markt, auf die ich verzichten kann....sogenannte "Schnapsmodelle" !!!! Ich hatte leider mit den letzten beiden Exist & Morethan Modellen Probleme, auch mit der aktuellen Certate ! Auch die Stella FI hat nicht lange gehalten, dafür habe ich mir die aktuelle Vanquish geholt, die rollt seit fast drei Jahren in der Ostsee und hält !!!!! Gerade brauchte sie mal n neues Lager für das Schnurlaufröllchen ...und ne Wartung (Shimano-Service, dauerte knapp drei/ vier Wochen), von ihr bin ich absolut überzeugt, das führte unter anderem dazu das ich der neuen Stella eine Chance gebe. Bin gespannt auf den Langzeittest.....weitere Rollen die mich überzeugt haben und in meinem Bestand sind : Shimano Fireblood 4000FA, Shimano Aspire 4000FA, Shimano Stella 4000FE und die Stella 4000FJ....ich fische sie alle und bin kein Sammler. Es ist tatsächlich keine Daiwa mehr in meinem Bestand. Würde aber die eine oder andere Daiwa in meinen Bestand aufnehmen...Daiwa Exist Hyper Branzino Custom 2508R und die Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000, weiterhin verzichte ich auf alle Rollen mit Mag Sealed Lagern, da ich keinen in meiner Nähe habe, der sie warten kann...und über den Service von daiwa habe ich ja schon genug gesagt, zudem ist es nicht möglich einzelne Mag S. Lager von Daiwa zu kaufen.


----------



## knaacki2000 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

In meinen über 40 Jahren als Angler habe ich wechselnde Qualität bei allen Herstellern erlebt.

Ende 70er / Anfang 80 ging an DAM Quick und ABU 33/44 nix dran vorbei. DAM noch robuste Qualität Made in Germany und ABU alles Made in Sweden.

Anfang 80er kam dann noch die Shakespeare Sigma Serie hinzu - die ersten Modelle noch Made in Japan.

Shimano und Daiwa waren da noch Exoten in Deutschland...

Ende 80er / Anfang 90 kamen die Shimanos und Daiwas stärker auf - mit der Twin Power und Stella Serie gab es Top Qualität von Shimano und mit den Daiwa SS Serien und der Airity Serie gab es Pendants von Daiwa.
Gleichzeitig stellten DAM und ABU auf Made in China / Korea / Taiwan um und deren Misere begann.

Die Stella FA war TOP - die FB ein finsterer Abstieg

Die blaue Certate war TOP - das nachfolgende Modell qualitativ schlechter...


Und so ging es alle paar Jahre hin und her mit Shimano und Daiwa…..
Konstant blieb nur die schlechte Qualität bei DAM und ABU:q

Übrigens besitzen Freunde von mir und auch ich mehrere Daiwa aus Eigenimport Japan und in Deutschland gekaufte (z.B. die blaue Certate) und IMMER laufen die Eigenimporte aus Japan sanfter, ruhiger und langlebiger.

Zufall? Keine Ahnung....aber irgendwie auffällig....


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So ist es..Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine '09er (Japan)Import twinpower geleistet und es ist echt ein Unterschied zu den Europa Modellen..sogar ein gewaltiger


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Vlt. kaufen manche sehr billig Fern-Line (z.B. wie bei dem zentralen Ösi), und bekommen so eine zweite oder dritte Wahl ?


----------



## inselkandidat (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Jamdoumo: Dann hast du entweder ne gute Euro Rolle oder ne schlechte Japan Rolle erwischt...:q:q:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Thema verfehlt, setzen, Sechs !!
> 
> Es geht hier nicht darum, wie man eine Rolle in kürzester Zeit kaputtkriegen kann sondern darum warum hochpreisige Angelrollen "von Anfang an " nicht rund laufen...
> Dieser "Pumpenblödsinn" gehört hier nicht her..Und ausserdem gibt es so einen Quatsch auch überhaupt nicht. Wenn ein normaler Angler einen Fisch ans Ufer holen will, kommt er nicht drumherum, die Rolle "irgendwann" zu betätigen...oder holt Ihr die Schnur mit der Hand ein ? Selten son Unfug gelesen..Man pumpt den Fisch mit der Rute bis zum rechten Winkel ran und spult dann die gewonnene Schnur auf. Wer anders angelt sollte sein Hobby besser aufgeben..
> ...



So viele Weisheiten, aber ich bin wieder weg, ne Rolle für 560Euro oder mehr will ich mir nämlich nicht leisten...

Habe ne neue Stradic für 140Euro die fischt bombe und Rareniums der FA Serie, einfach nur ein Traum, ach ja und zu den Rollen die ewig halten, bei den dicken Ködern hängen bei mir seit Jahren die Revo Toros der ersten silbernen Serie an den Ruten und angeln wie Hulle-aber manch einer muss eben versuchen durch irgendwelche überdurchschnittlichen Rollenpreise was darzustellen und glaubt dann auch noch, wenn er nicht fähig ist diese Rollen zu warten, das er nicht die gleiche Leistung bei einer billigeren bekommen könnte...|rolleyes


----------



## Muckimors (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So viele Weisheiten, aber ich bin wieder weg, ne Rolle für 560Euro oder mehr will ich mir nämlich nicht leisten...
> 
> Habe ne neue Stradic für 140Euro die fischt bombe und Rareniums der FA Serie, einfach nur ein Traum, ach ja und zu den Rollen die ewig halten, bei den dicken Ködern hängen bei mir seit Jahren die Revo Toros der ersten silbernen Serie an den Ruten und angeln wie Hulle-aber manch einer muss eben versuchen durch irgendwelche überdurchschnittlichen Rollenpreise was darzustellen und glaubt dann auch noch, wenn er nicht fähig ist diese Rollen zu warten, das er nicht die gleiche Leistung bei einer billigeren bekommen könnte...|rolleyes



Selten son Schwachsinn gelesen...Und wenn ich jetzt die Stroft lobe und sage, daß ich damit angel, kommst Du und erzählst uns wahrscheinich, daß Du mit Paketband angelst und begeistert bist...Und alle die höherwertige Schnur verwenden, Spinner sind. Wenn Du Dir so eine Rolle nicht leisten kannst, macht Dir deshalb keiner einen Vorwurf, umgekehrt solltest Du deshalb aber auch nicht die Leute beleidigen, die sich mit teurem Angelgerät beschäftigen..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Selten son Schwachsinn gelesen...Und wenn ich jetzt die Stroft lobe und sage, daß ich damit angel, kommst Du und erzählst uns wahrscheinich, daß Du mit Paketband angelst und begeistert bist...Und alle die höherwertige Schnur verwenden, Spinner sind. Wenn Du Dir so eine Rolle nicht leisten kannst, macht Dir deshalb keiner einen Vorwurf, umgekehrt solltest Du deshalb aber *auch nicht die Leute beleidigen, die sich mit teurem Angelgerät beschäftigen*..



Du angefangen habe ich damit nicht...|kopfkrat

Die Stroft ist übrigens klasse, zumindest auf meiner wirklichen Bigbaitkombo womit 650-700g geworfen werden, auf der Zanderkombo hingegen ist die billige Daiwa J-Braid X8 drauf-billige aber klasse die Schnur...

Und eine Rolle sich leisten können ist ein großer Unterschied zu leisten wollen-der Mehrwert ist in diesem Fall nämlich keineswegs in der Dimension anzusiedeln wie der Preisunterschied zwischen einer Stradic neuester Generation und einer 560€+ Rolle zu finden ist....


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Sassone (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 aus Japan und finde die sind genau gleich zu denen die es hier zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Aber der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge.




Du willst sagen, dass dir zwischen der JDM und der deutschen Twinpower kein Unterschied aufgefallen ist? Bei dem 08/09er Modell sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Rollen, angefangen bei der Optik bis zum Getriebe (Zink vs. Messing)


----------



## magi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die JDM Twin Power 11 ist so ziemlich mein absoluter Favorit aus dem Hause Shimano. Die brauch sich nicht hinter einer Stella zu verstecken.


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Du angefangen habe ich damit nicht...|kopfkrat
> 
> Die Stroft ist übrigens klasse, zumindest auf meiner wirklichen Bigbaitkombo womit 650-700g geworfen werden, auf der Zanderkombo hingegen ist die billige Daiwa J-Braid X8 drauf-billige aber klasse die Schnur...
> 
> Und eine Rolle sich leisten können ist ein großer Unterschied zu leisten wollen-der Mehrwert ist in diesem Fall nämlich keineswegs in der Dimension anzusiedeln wie der Preisunterschied zwischen einer Stradic neuester Generation und einer 560€+ Rolle zu finden ist....



Die Stroft ist auf jeder Rolle klasse und auch für jede Angelei. Ob nun auf Zander oder was auch immer. Die Schnur ist nicht nur "in sich" das qualitativ höchste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, sie ist auch in der Lage, "Angelsysteme" zu bewerkstelligen, die mit anderer Schnur nicht denkbar wären, zumindest aber sehr sehr viel schlechter. Bei diesem Rollenthema hier geht es ausschließlich um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hochpreisiger Rollen und nicht um subjektive Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Budget oder Wollen...Wenn Du sagst, daß Rollen die nur 1/3 der Stella kosten, sogar gleich gut, bzw. besser sind, dann kann das ja sein, dann passt aber beim Anbieter in der Preisbildung etwas nicht. Die Stella FI hatte damals "über Nacht" eine Preisreduktion von 700und..auf 500und..erfahren...das weiß ich noch sehr genau. Die versuchen erstmal, was möglich ist ...danach wird an reale Marktverhältnisse angepasst...

Deine Vorgehensweise bei der Bewertung von Rollen ist auch falsch. Du vergleichst Rollen untereinander in Bezug auf deren Leistungen und Preise. Das ist falsch. Das Produkt, die Rolle ist zu bewerten einzig und allein im Hinblick auf "die zugesicherten Eigenschaften". Dabei spielt der Preis rechtlich absolut keine Rolle..und auch keine anderen Rollen, weil die im Zweifel ganz andere Eigenschaftszusicherungen haben..

Je mehr Geld ich auf den Tisch lege, je mehr Leistung muß kommen. Ist das nicht der Fall, gibt es ein Problem. Nein, anders muss es heißen : Der Hersteller bietet mir ein Produkt an und sichert mir für dieses Produkt eine Eigenschaft zu und nennt mir für diese Eigenschaft einen hohen Preis. Diese Eigenschaft haben andere Rollen nicht, deshalb der hoehere Preis. Ich bezahle den Preis und stelle fest, daß diese Eigenschaft, die mir zugesichert wurd, gar nicht oder nicht "lange genug" vorhanden ist. Dann ist das Problem da. Und dieses Problem werde ich in Zukunft "konsequent juristisch" abwickeln. Egal, welche Rolle gekauft wird. 

Mein Vater würde mir auf diesen Kommentar antworten, kurz und knapp : " Zum Verarschen gehören immer zwei, einer der es versucht und einer, der es mit sich machen läßt.... 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Die Stroft ist auf jeder Rolle klasse und auch für jede Angelei. Ob nun auf Zander oder was auch immer. *Die Schnur ist nicht nur "in sich" das qualitativ höchste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, sie ist auch in der Lage, "Angelsysteme" zu bewerkstelligen, die mit anderer Schnur nicht denkbar wären, zumindest aber sehr sehr viel schlechter.* Bei diesem Rollenthema hier geht es ausschließlich um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hochpreisiger Rollen und nicht um subjektive Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Budget oder Wollen...Wenn Du sagst, daß Rollen die nur 1/3 der Stella kosten, sogar gleich gut, bzw. besser sind, dann kann das ja sein, dann passt aber beim Anbieter in der Preisbildung nicht. Die Stella FI hatte damals "über Nacht" eine Preisreduktion von 700und..auf 500und..erfahren...das weiß ich noch sehr genau. Die versuchen erstmal, was möglich ist ...danach wird gehandelt...
> 
> Deine Vorgehensweise bei der Bewertung von Rollen ist auch falsch. *Du vergleichst Rollen untereinander in Bezug auf deren Leistungen und Preise.* Das ist falsch. Das Produkt, die Rolle ist zu bewerten einzig und allein im Hinblick auf "*die zugesicherten Eigenschaften*". Dabei spielt der Preis rechtlich absolut keine Rolle..und auch keine anderen Rollen, weil die im Zweifel ganz andere Eigenschaftszusicherungen haben..
> 
> ...



Du kennst also alle Schnüre auf dem Markt aus anglerischer Eigenerfahrung, Respekt...

Wo habe ich das getan?
Meine Aussage ist einfach, für den preis einer Stella bekomme ich drei oder vier Stradics mit denen ich bestens angeln kann und insgesamt mehr Angelzeit überstehe als mit einer Stella die ich mir mal leiste wie in deinem Fall, aber nach ein zwei Jahren oder nach der Garantiezeit nicht fähig bin diese selbstständig zu "erhalten" sprich zu warten....


Die zugesicherten Eigenschaften? Was bekommst denn da zb. bei deiner Stella zugesichert? Das sie die Köder geschmeidig weich einkurbelt-das bekommst auch für 140 Euro....



Dann leg mal ordentlich Kohle auf den Tisch, und nicht vergessen noch was beiseite zu legen für die Rechtsschutzversicherung, die wirst du bei deinem wirren Vorhaben ja dann sehr stark benötigen....

Aber gut das du es sagst, werde ich mir mal doch ein Mercedes holen der hält dann 50 Jahre, denn so ein lumpiger VW für die Hälfte des Preises würde dann ja nur 25 Jahre halten.....

Weglassen der individuellen Umgehensweise und Behandlung seiner Gerätschaften ist natürlich üblich....:m|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Je mehr Geld ich auf den Tisch lege, je mehr Leistung muß kommen. Ist das nicht der Fall, gibt es ein Problem.



Die "gesteigerte Leistung"s-Kurve steigt nur deutlich flacher an, stagniert oftmals sogar, obwohl der VK linear anzieht.

Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zw. einer 150 und 500€ Rolle.
Die sind aber selten in der verbauten Mechanik zu finden (die grundlegende Rollenmechanik ist quasi unverändert seit 40 Jahren), sondern oftmals in der Materialbeschaffenheit und deren Herstellung, zb Antriebsrad aus Zink-Alu oder eben Messing/Bronze.
Die Herstellungskosten eines Antriebsrades aus Messing/Bronze sind um ein vielfaches höher wie bei Zink-Alu, welches tausendfach täglich gestanzt wird.

Heißt im Umkehrschluss aber nun wieder nicht, daß das günstigere Antriebsrad grundlegend schlechter in einer Rolle arbeitet. Für den Normalo-Angler der seine Rollen eh nicht selber wartet oder kann, wird sich da kein Unterschied aufzeigen.
Es ist halt ein Massenprodukt, während höherwertige Materialien eher in Prestigeprodukte mit geringerer Serienstückzahl verbaut werden, die dafür weniger Marge abwerfen.
Solche Produkte werden dann oftmals abseits der Massenprodukte produziert, unterliegen strengeren Kriterien wie zb Endkontrolle.
Demzufolge sind auch die Lohnkosten jener Schrauber deutlich höher gegenüber denen, die am Fließband die Standardserien zusammenschrauben.

Und genau dafür zahlt man dann auch den höheren Preis, nicht für gebotene Leistung (das Wort passt eh nicht zu Rollen, die Leistung bringt nicht die Rolle sondern der Bediener), obwohl dies oft so gesehen wird.
Eine gewisse Steigerung der "Leistung" (ich hasse das Wort langsam...) ist sicherlich zu erwarten, aber eben nicht paralell zur Preissteigerung.
Bei von Hand gebauten Kleinserien wäre das sogar noch deutlicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie hier schon angedeutet: Wo gibt es denn faktische Leistungszusicherungen bei den Rollen, auch Stella und Exist, egal ob 100 oder 1000€ ? 

Warum fragen denn so viele und boomen diese Bereiche u. Threads immer wieder? 
Weil Sie dem Hersteller, seinen bunten Bildchen und Filmchen aus gutem Grunde nicht trauen. Oder sogar stark mißtrauen, wenn es radikal kleiner und leichter geworden sein soll ...

Das einfachste, die Rollengewichte stimmen manchmal so ungefähr, gefettet reichlich, oder leer, und Schwankungen sind anscheinend erlaubt. Wobei ich +20g viel oder zuviel finde.

Selbst die Bremskräfte sind böse gefaked, auf einer leeren Spule mit kleinstmöglichem Durchmesser und rabiat zugeknallt zu erreichen, aber das ist so erst recht Verarschung. Bremsen ohne Schnurablauf?

Wo stehen die Hubkurbellasten, oder die max. Blockiergrenzkraft Gegenzug (volle Spule) ?
Wo die max. Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit, Temperaturbereich/Kühlung oder die Laufgenze in km ?


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Die Stroft ist auf jeder Rolle klasse und auch für jede Angelei. Ob nun auf Zander oder was auch immer. Die Schnur ist nicht nur "in sich" das qualitativ höchste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, sie ist auch in der Lage, "Angelsysteme" zu bewerkstelligen, die mit anderer Schnur nicht denkbar wären, zumindest aber sehr sehr viel schlechter.




Bist du Werbeopfer geworden? 

Bei Stroft weiß der Angler noch nicht einmal, aus welchem Land die Schnur kommt, geschweige denn, wer sie überhaupt hergestellt hat. Wie will man da die Qualität beurteilen?


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> Bist du Werbeopfer geworden?
> 
> Bei Stroft weiß der Angler noch nicht einmal, aus welchem Land die Schnur kommt, geschweige denn, wer sie überhaupt hergestellt hat. Wie will man da die Qualität beurteilen?



Ehm, |kopfkrat

ganz einfach im praktischen Einsatz (und) im Vergleich mit anderen Schnüren? Abriebsfestigkeit, Wurfverhalten, Farbechtheit, Wahrheit der Tragkraftangaben und Vergleich zu äquivalenten Schnüren anderer Hersteller, Langlebigkeit, Durchmesser zu vergleichbaren Schnüren - mal als kleine Auflistung von Kriterien; Was juckt es mich da wo und von wem die Schnur produziert wurde (um die Qualität zu beurteilen)??? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Alles gleichbedeutend mit persönl. Empfinden und auch Abstimmung des Tackles.
Nicht jede Rolle mag jede Schnur gleichgut, nicht jede Rute wirft gleich gut etc etc.
Da spielt vieles zusammen, was die Schnur bei dem einen besser dastehen läßt wie beim anderen.

Wo die Schnur hergestellt wird ist mir letztlich auch wumpe.
Solange das P/L für mich pers. stimmt ist alles schick.

Das ist natürlich dann auch nur pers. Empfinden, was ich perse sicherlich nicht so unterschreiben würde, egal ob Stroft oder Lametta.
Da macht jeder durchaus andere Erfahrungen, völlig unabhängig vom Preis.


Muckimors schrieb:


> Die Schnur ist nicht nur "in sich" das  qualitativ höchste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, sie ist auch in  der Lage, "Angelsysteme" zu bewerkstelligen, die mit anderer Schnur  nicht denkbar wären, zumindest aber sehr sehr viel schlechter.


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, |kopfkrat
> 
> ganz einfach im praktischen Einsatz (und) im Vergleich mit anderen Schnüren? Abriebsfestigkeit, Wurfverhalten, Farbechtheit, Wahrheit der Tragkraftangaben und Vergleich zu Äquivalenten Schnüren anderer Herrsteller, Langlebigkeit, Durchmesser zu vergleichbaren Schnüren - mal als kleine Auflistung von Kriterien; Was juckt es mich da wo und von wem die Schnur produziert wurde (um die Qualität zu beurteilen)???




Du hast den Preis vergessen. #6
Ob der gerechtfertigt ist, kann man nur über genaue Vergleiche zur Konkurrenz beurteilen und da spielt die Herkunft dann eine entscheidende Rolle. Schließlich darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Schnüre, die Stroft verkauft, auch unter anderem Markennamen, evtl. mit anderen Farben und zu günstigeren Preisen im Handel sind.


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Die Stroft ist auf jeder Rolle klasse und auch für jede Angelei. Ob nun auf Zander oder was auch immer. Die Schnur ist nicht nur "in sich" das qualitativ höchste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt, sie ist auch in der Lage, "Angelsysteme" zu bewerkstelligen, die mit anderer Schnur nicht denkbar wären, zumindest aber sehr sehr viel schlechter.



Bez. Farbechtheit ist die Stroft z.B. keine Referenz, eher unterer Durchschnitt ... von der Schnur hartnäckig gelb gefärbte Rollen und Rollenhalter/Griffe sprechen für sich. Zudem nimmt die Schnur recht viel Wasser auf und hängt dann entsprechend durch - auch keine Glanzleistung. Mit Deiner absoluten Aussage lehnst Du Dich also recht weit aus dem Fenster - so weit daß Du heraus zu purzeln drohst, also halt Dich besser gut fest  ... DIE beste Schnur gibt es nicht, man muß das schon etwas differenzierter und in Abhängigkeit vom Einsatzzweck betrachten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Da wüsste ich dann sehr gerne welche das sein sollen, sonst bleibt es erst einmal eine Vermutung.



Da ist sicher schon was Wahres dran, denn Waku ist halt nur Umspuler und kein Hersteller. Und so viele Hersteller gibts halt auch nicht.
Ob die nun die eine oder andere Schnur speziell für div. Anbieter nach Vorgaben produzieren, davon ist sicherlich auszugehen, von daher wirds eher unmöglich sein, nen exaktes Paralellprodukt zur Stroft am Markt zu finden.

Das macht die Schnur aber weder toll noch käse, das allein entscheidet nur der Käufer und Marketing.
Der Preis, selbst wenn er hoch ist (und für manche vielleicht auch überteuert), hat da wenig beizutragen...gutes Marketing kaschiert so einiges.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...Mit Deiner absoluten Aussage lehnst Du Dich also recht weit aus dem Fenster - so weit daß Du heraus zu purzeln drohst, also halt Dich besser gut fest  ...



Ehm, absolute Aussage ist welche? Ich habe mit keiner Silbe über die Stroft geurteilt.|kopfkrat
Edit: Preis ist natürlich auch ein Kriterium, vollkommen richtig.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bleibt mir nur zu dichten :m

Die Stroft, die Stroft, die zofft sich oft ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Das mag alles stimmen Bimmelrudi, mir ging es um die konkrete Aussage einer identischen Schnur zum günstigeren Preis, dann würde ich nähmlich diese kaufen. Habe bis jetzt keine 4-fache mit identischen Eigenschaften gefunden.



Dafür gibt es auch einfach zuviele Anbieter derartiger Schnüre...kann man im Leben nicht alles selbst vergleichen.

Und seitdem diverse Patente von DSM (Dyneema-Hersteller, Lizenzproduktion u.a. auch Honeywell - Spectra, Toyobo - Izanas..beides nicht zwingend nur für Schnüre geltend) auch ausliefen, mischt der Asiate auch noch ordentlich mit weitaus günstigeren Fasern.


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, absolute Aussage ist welche? Ich habe mit keiner Silbe über die Stroft geurteilt.|kopfkrat
> Edit: Preis ist natürlich auch ein Kriterium, vollkommen richtig.#6



Sorry, ich hatte nur die Eigenschaft von Dir aufgegriffen, das Statement ging @Muckimors ... hab das Zitat ausgetauscht.


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Güte, wieso sagt denn keiner von denen, die meine Festellung, Stroft sei die beste Schnur für falsch halten, was die bessere Schnur ist ????????????? Eben..kann keiner, weil es keine bessere gibt. 
Komm Tisie, Du haust hier ordentlich was raus, ohne Argumente. Jetzt will ich von Dir hören, welche Schnur besser ist als die Stroft. Kommt da nix von Dir, präsentier ich Dir nen uralten Spruch aus Ostfriesland : " Das isn Keerl as mien Oma, und mien Oma weer gor kien Keerl"  

Los jetzt !!!


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wieso sagt denn keiner von denen, die meine Festellung, Stroft sei die beste Schnur für falsch halten, was die bessere Schnur ist ????????????? Eben..kann keiner, weil es keine bessere gibt.
> Komm Tisie, Du haust hier ordentlich was raus, ohne Argumente. Jetzt will ich von Dir hören, welche Schnur besser ist als die Stroft. Kommt da nix von Dir, präsentier ich Dir nen uralten Spruch aus Ostfriesland : " Das isn Keerl as mien Oma, und mien Oma weer gor kien Keerl"
> 
> Los jetzt !!!



Sehr vage Behauptung ! Ich schmeiß mal die Jerry Brown line one ins Rennen. Fuer mich persönlich die beste Schnur. 

Wer mal Google nutzt wird in einem anderen Forum einen interessanten Test von diversen Schnüren finden.


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die "gesteigerte Leistung"s-Kurve steigt nur deutlich flacher an, stagniert oftmals sogar, obwohl der VK linear anzieht.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zw. einer 150 und 500€ Rolle.
> Die sind aber selten in der verbauten Mechanik zu finden (die grundlegende Rollenmechanik ist quasi unverändert seit 40 Jahren), sondern oftmals in der Materialbeschaffenheit und deren Herstellung, zb Antriebsrad aus Zink-Alu oder eben Messing/Bronze.
> ...



Das ein "Grenznutzen" mit jeder weiteren Einheit abnimmt, ist ja landläufig bekannt..der erste Sechserträger zeigt noch ordentlich Wirkung...die zweite Kiste könnte man sich sparen  Könnte... 

Nein, ein normaler Käufer - egal wo - zahlt immer nur mehr Geld, wenn er auch mehr Leistung bekommt...und das ist hier genauso. Auch wenn der Grenznutzen nur noch marginal ist...Leistung kann auch im Mindergewicht der Rolle begründet sein...Höherwertige Materialien haben die Eigenschaft, daß sie auch länger halten..das ist der Mehrwert, für den mehr bezahlt wird...


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Sehr vage Behauptung ! Ich schmeiß mal die Jerry Brown line one ins Rennen. Fuer mich persönlich die beste Schnur.
> 
> Wer mal Google nutzt wird in einem anderen Forum einen interessanten Test von diversen Schnüren finden.



Die Jerry Brown kommt nicht mal in die qualitative Nähe der Stroft....Meine Erfahrung #c


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

bei  Ali gibt es für 16,99 UsD  300m  9x geflochtene Seaknight Monster  . ich muß sagen für den preis ,interessiert mich eine 4x stroft eher gegen 0.
 weil die preis/leistung stimmte ,enge flechtung , kaum beschichtung , weich und leise hab ich noch 100m 16x tideliner für 18,90 UsD  kommen lassen.
 auch hier  gab es nix zu meckern. allerdings ist der unterschied zwischen 16x und 12x marginal und die qualität entspricht einer sehr leisen J braid .


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> bei  Ali gibt es für 16,99 UsD  300m  9x geflochtene Seaknight Monster  . ich muß sagen für den preis ,interessiert mich eine 4x stroft eher gegen 0.  weil die preis/leistung stimmte ,enge flechtung , kaum beschichtung , weich und leise hab ich noch 100m 16x tideliner für 18,90 UsD  kommen lassen auch hier  gab es nix zu meckern. allerdings ist der unterschied zwischen 16x und 12x marginal und die qualität entspricht einer sehr leisen J braid .



Die Anzahl der Flechtung ist eindeutig nicht qualitätsentscheidend....is nix gegen die Stroft ! Die "Anzahl der Flechtungen" ist analog anderer Marketingmärchen zu beurteilen...Der Kunde glaubt immer und überall die Aussage : Je mehr, desto besser....Je mehr Zonen eine Matratze, desto besser... Auch quatsch.. Stroft ist die beste jemals verkaufte Schnur


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> bei  Ali gibt es für 16,99 UsD  300m  9x geflochtene Seaknight Monster


Hast Du die Ali-Schnüre wenigstens mal gleich reißgetestet, also vor allem der Test mit den üblichen Knoten oder Schnurverbindern gegen Grenzlast? Federwaage oder Wassereimer reicht ja.

Ich hatte mal so einen Testkauf einer China-Braid via ebay gemacht, war auch sehr schön in allen handlichen Eigenschaften, aber die Knotentragkraft lag nur bei der Hälfte vom Erwartungswert für den gemessenen Durchmesser. 
So bekam diese dann eine passende Sonderaufgabe zuteil, das Testwerfen auf dem Sportplatz, denn dafür im Grasstaub würde ich keine hochklassig geflochtene teure hernehmen.


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Komm Tisie, Du haust hier ordentlich was raus, ohne Argumente. Jetzt will ich von Dir hören, welche Schnur besser ist als die Stroft.



Zu den bereits genannten Nachteilen der Stroft (Abfärben, Wasseraufnahme) kommt noch die extreme Weicheit ... für einige Methoden und Gerätekombinationen gut (dafür nutze ich die auch gerne), bei anderen eher nervig, da nehme ich dann lieber etwas steifere Schnüren wie die Suffix Performance Braid. Jigs und Finesse Zeug fische ich am liebsten mit Thermofusionsschnüre wie der Stren Microfuse. Wenn meine Stroft Vorräte verbraucht sind, kommt als Ersatz eine 8-fach geflochtene, die sind v.a. deutlich leiser. Du siehst, die eine beste Schnur gibt es nicht ... in der Summe der Eigenschaften ist die Stroft nicht schlecht, aber für bestimmte Einsatzgebiete gibt es eben auch deutlich geeignetere Schnüre.


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die Stroft ausschließlich auf der BC und da liegt die mir auch gut (ausser für die ganz schweren Sachen), aber für die Spinning ist sie mir halt zu weich, da hatte ich mit der spürbar mehr Tüddel im Wurf um die Ringe, v.a. bei Seitenwind. Und beim Jiggen hängt die mir durch die Weichheit und Wasseraufnahme eben auch zu sehr durch, deshalb ist die von allen Statios runtergeflogen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wieso sagt denn keiner von denen, die meine Festellung, Stroft sei die beste Schnur für falsch halten, was die bessere Schnur ist ????????????? Eben..kann keiner, weil es keine bessere gibt.



Gibt es, aber das beurteilt eben jeder für sich anders, je nach Gusto.
Folglich gibt es auch keinen glasklaren Sieger, außer für jeden einzelnen persönlich....eben je nach Gusto.
Das war schon bei Mono so, warum sollte sich das plötzlich mit Geflecht ändern?
Wenn sie für dich die beste Schnur der Welt ist, dann ist das halt so...aber eben auch erstmal nur für dich.
Jeder Angler macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen. 







Muckimors schrieb:


> Nein, ein normaler Käufer - egal wo - zahlt immer nur mehr Geld, wenn er  auch mehr Leistung bekommt...und das ist hier genauso. Auch wenn der  Grenznutzen nur noch marginal ist...Leistung kann auch im Mindergewicht  der Rolle begründet sein...Höherwertige Materialien haben die  Eigenschaft, daß sie auch länger halten..das ist der Mehrwert, für den  mehr bezahlt wird...



Ich habe weiter oben derartige Punkte bereits angeführt, was zb. verbesserte Materialien angeht.
Der Käufer zahlt in erster Linie *mehr Geld für Leistung, die suggeriert* wird (ne Garantie darauf kann dir niemand geben). 

Solang wie er das Produkt nicht selbst benutzt, kann er überhaupt nicht absehen, ob das Produkt dies überhaupt erbringt...völlig unabhängig vom Preis.
Alles andre wäre doch recht blauäugig.

Im übrigen kann man nicht immer davon ausgehen das höherwertige Materialien gleichbedeutend sind mit längerer Haltbarkeit.
Ein Beispiel dafür sind zb hochmodulierte Karbonruten.
Schnell, steif und leicht.... aber auch äußerst empfindlich.


Top-Haltbarkeit bei Rollen gabs mal...bis Ende 80er Jahre etwa.
Danach kommt nicht eine Rolle mehr an die Haltbarkeit aus jener Zeit ran, völlig egal ob die 20,-DM oder 1000€ gekostet hat...auch ne Realität.|rolleyes


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, Bimmelrudi, hast Du recht in vielen Punkten. 

Du hattest geschrieben von Alu und Messing bei Antriebsrädern. Ich habe mir die Videos von Shimano und Daiwa angesehen. Das Antriebsrad von der neuen Exist scheint aus Aluminium zu sein oder ? Ist das gut in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit und Belastung ? In Bezug auf geringes Gewicht sicher das beste...Ist das Antriebsrad, bzw. die Räder bei Shimano aus Messing ? Sieht im Video jedenfalls bronzefarben aus...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Käufer zahlt in erster Linie *mehr Geld für Leistung, die suggeriert* wird (ne Garantie darauf kann dir niemand geben).
> 
> Solang wie er das Produkt nicht selbst benutzt, kann er überhaupt nicht absehen, ob das Produkt dies überhaupt erbringt...völlig unabhängig vom Preis.
> Alles andre wäre doch recht blauäugig.



*In diesem Punkt muß ich eindeutig widersprechen*. Mag sein, daß die Leistung "suggeriert" wird. Das muss sich der Käufer aber nicht bieten lassen. Wenn z.B. eine Rolle "*beworben*" wird mit "dauerhaft seidenweicher Lauf"...aufgrund Silent-Drive, X-core oder was auch immer, dann ist das eine im juristischen Sinne "zugesicherte Eigenschaft", respektive "vereinbarte Beschaffenheit" die der Hersteller, bzw. der Händler gegen sich gelten lassen muss. Schafft er es nicht, diese zugesicherte Eigenschaft durch 2 Nachbesserungsversuche herzustellen, hat der Käufer eindeutig einen Rechtsanspruch auf Wandlung des Kaufvertrages...d.h. er bekommt sein Geld zurück. Was würde denn wohl der Verkäufer sagen, wenn man auf die Auftragsbestätigung einer Stella statt 560,- Euro nur 460,- überweist ? Da kann ich ja auch schlecht sagen, der Preis war doch nur suggeriert oder ? :g Wenn der Verkäufer auf den letzten Cent zu 560,- Euro besteht, hat auch der Käufer das Recht, auch auf die "letzte" "zugesicherte Eigenschaft" zu bestehen..

Es gibt Hersteller, die lehnen sich da "werbetechnisch" sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Ob denen in jedem Fall klar ist, daß diese Werbeversprechen eine erhebliche juristische Relevanz haben, bin ich mir nicht sicher..oder sie legen es darauf an und vertrauen auf das juristische Unvermögen der Kunden...

Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ist da aber eindeutig : 

*Werbung legt Vertragsinhalt fest*
          Hier hilft die weitere Neuregelung des Gesetzes. Zu der vereinbarten Beschaffenheit         der Kaufsache zählen nunmehr auch die Eigenschaften, die der Käufer aufgrund         öffentlicher Äußerungen des Herstellers oder seiner Gehilfen erwarten     konnte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenns silbrig matt aussieht, wirds aus Zink-Alu-Guss sein....Massenfertigung und wäre für mich ein NoGo bei jeder Rolle die 180€ und mehr kostet.
Wenns goldig ausschaut, isses Messing. Definitiv das bessere Material, sollte eigentlich Standard in jeder Rolle ab 150€ sein.

Sowohl Daiwa wie auch Shimano verbauen auch Aluminium Antriebsräder.
Die Shimano Exsence hat zb eins aus Alu, die Stella aus Messing. Ob das nen Preisunterschied von ca. 200$ rechtfertigt muß aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Die Exist hat ein Antriebsrad aus Alu, wie die Exsence.
Alu ist natürlich erstmal leichter, klar. Die Haltbarkeit steht aber der von Messing nicht viel nach.
Die Produktion ist einfacher wie bei Messing, der Rohstoff günstiger.
Daher tendiert man eher zu Alu und verbaut Messing, wenn überhaupt, nur noch im Top-Modell.

Daiwa hat mit der BG zb ein riesiges Antriebsrad verbaut...schaut stark und robust aus...meint man.
Material ist billigster Zink-Alu-Guss, sowas gehört da einfach nicht hin.
Die Rolle wäre auch locker für 50 Flocken mehr über den Tisch gegangen mit anständigem Getriebe.

Ähnliches findet man seit geraumer Zeit auch in Form von Kunststoff-Zahnrädern (Shimano läßt grüßen).
Auch wenn diese kaum starker Belastung ausgesetzt sind, sowas geht bei mir gar nicht.
Kunststoff hat nunmal höhere Reibung und dementsprechend mehr Abrieb, da bringt ne Fettung auch nicht viel.


Ausnahmen gibt es durchaus, aber nicht hierzulande.
Da muß man schon weit nach Asien reinschauen und Japan selbst dabei ausklammern...die können das schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> *In diesem Punkt muß ich eindeutig widersprechen*. Mag sein, daß die Leistung "suggeriert" wird. Das muss sich der Käufer aber nicht bieten lassen. Wenn z.B. eine Rolle "*beworben*" wird mit "dauerhaft seidenweicher Lauf"...



Wenns so steht sicherlich. Die Krux liegt aber auch oftmals in der Wortwahl. Da steht selten bis gar nicht "*dauerhaft* seidenweicher Lauf" sondern eher ohne fettgeschriebenes Wort.
Und dann sieht die Lage völlig anders aus. 

Hinzukommt die heute fast überall übliche Minimalschmierung der Rollengetriebe.
Fühlt sich beim Trockenkurbeln und erstem Fischen super sanft und satt an, nach ein paar Belastungen kommt dann aber das große |bigeyes ;+ beim Benutzer.
Alles Verkaufsstrategie...mit mehr Fett drin kurbelts sich bei weitem nicht so locker, schont aber das Material.

Machste die Rolle auf, sind deine Ansprüche quasi weggeblasen.
Schickste sie ein, haste erstmal Wartezeit und wirst auch nie erfahren, was wirklich dran gemacht wurde..darfst aber bezahlen.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Für den Lauf von Angelrollen gibt es einfach keine Metrik. :g

Das ist vollstens subjektiv, das kann jeder halten wie er will solange es "läuft", und das beschriebene Spielchen fürs Regal und die erste Stunde kann der Hersteller eben sehr gut ausnutzen #:, sowie sich diabolisch ins Fäustchen lachen.   	|clown:  :#2:  ##

Denn laufen tun die Getriebe und die Rollen ja solange die Zahnräder ineinandergreifen und den Rotor bewegen, ein gespürter Laufmangel ist kaum bezifferbar und damit ist rechtlich auch nichts zu holen, solange die Rolle nicht voll krepiert - gleich in der Bewegung gestört ist.


----------



## Shura (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

7





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Daiwa hat mit der BG zb ein riesiges Antriebsrad verbaut...schaut stark und robust aus...meint man.
> Material ist billigster Zink-Alu-Guss, sowas gehört da einfach nicht hin.
> Die Rolle wäre auch locker für 50 Flocken mehr über den Tisch gegangen mit anständigem Getriebe.
> 
> .



Wat, du hast die Rolle hier doch schon mehrfach empfohlen und nun drückst du dich aus als wäre da der letzte Mist verbaut 
ich wage sogar zu behaupten,  dass die als tough digigear bezeichneten Getriebe robuster sind als die Aluzahnkränze in den low Budget Shaminos.  
Materialstärke und Kontaktfläche sprechen da einfach für  :  X
Legierung ist auch nicht gleich Legierung. Und die alten BGs sowie die Rollen die du sammelst und als unkaputtbar bezeichnest haben auch nur n Gussgetriebe

was das Material von den kleinen Spinnern angeht , Daiwa fräst die Zahnräder und Shimano schmiedet kalt und beschichtet!  Beide verwenden als Rohling Alu.  Schwarz von Sedona Fi bis goldfarbig bei der Stella. Meeresrollen außen vor und kein Plan wie es bei gerade erschienenen 2018er Modellen ist.


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenns silbrig matt aussieht, wirds aus Zink-Alu-Guss sein....Massenfertigung und wäre für mich ein NoGo bei jeder Rolle die 180€ und mehr kostet.
> Wenns goldig ausschaut, isses Messing. Definitiv das bessere Material, sollte eigentlich Standard in jeder Rolle ab 150€ sein.
> 
> Sowohl Daiwa wie auch Shimano verbauen auch Aluminium Antriebsräder.
> ...



Danke für die fachkundige Erläuterung. Das hilft mir weiter...


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für den Lauf von Angelrollen gibt es einfach keine Metrik. :g
> 
> Das ist vollstens subjektiv, das kann jeder halten wie er will solange es "läuft", und das beschriebene Spielchen fürs Regal und die erste Stunde kann der Hersteller eben sehr gut ausnutzen #:, sowie sich diabolisch ins Fäustchen lachen.       |clown:  :#2:  ##
> 
> Denn laufen tun die Getriebe und die Rollen ja solange die Zahnräder ineinandergreifen und den Rotor bewegen, ein gespürter Laufmangel ist kaum bezifferbar und damit ist rechtlich auch nichts zu holen, solange die Rolle nicht voll krepiert - gleich in der Bewegung gestört ist.



Mag sein, daß man sich das Herstellerseitig so "vorstellt". 

Die Rechtsprechung sieht das anders. Ein Mangel in der Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung ( "dauerhaft seidenweicher Lauf" ) liegt selbst dann vor, wenn die Gebrauchsfähigkeit in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt ist..Das ist die aktuelle Rechtsprechung. Natürlich gebe ich Dir recht, wenn man das Sprichwort berücksichtigt " Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand". Das gilt aber genauso für den Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer..Fazit : Wenn der Käuferseitige Frust berechtigt ist, bekommt man auch sein Geld zurück oder eine nagelneue Rolle. Spätestens wenn die Klageschrift zugestellt wird..

Deine beschriebene Subjektivität greift schon deshalb nicht, weil jede Rolle "läuft". Das Gericht würde den Hersteller aber mit der Frage konfrontieren, warum genau diese Rolle, die hier in Rede steht, drei bis viermal so teuer ist als eine andere Rolle, die "auch läuft"..Bzw. würde das Gericht den Hersteller fragen, warum er glaubt, daß der Kunde nicht eine Rolle gewählt hat, die nur 1/4 des Preises gekostet hätte, obwohl ihm hätte klar sein müssen, daß die teurere Rolle nicht besser läuft als die billige. Eben, weil der Hersteller eine "besondere wie auch preislich sehr viel teurere Beschaffenheit zugesichert hat in seiner Werbung.  Das Gericht würde sicher zu der Überzeugung kommen, daß hier "Alleinstellungsmerkmale" verkauft werden, die "gar nicht, oder aber  auf Dauer gar nicht vorhanden sind".

Die Angabe einer falschen Kilometerleistung bei einem PKW stellt auch eindeutig das "Fehlen einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft" dar, obwohl die Gebrauchsfähigkeit des PKWs in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt ist und der Wagen, um in Deinem Sprachgebrauch zu bleiben..."läuft"....


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> D.h. Du fischt auf der BC die extrem weiche Schnur(was sie nicht ist, denn wie gesagt nimm mal die j-Braid in die Finger) und auf der Statio steife? Interessanter Ansatz, habe ich noch nie gehört aber wenn es für Dich passt dann ist ja alles gut. Ich habe die auch auf den Küstenspinnen, mit viel Wind, Welle und loose aufgewickelter Schnur, keine Ahnung wie die sich um irgendetwas wickeln kann.



Wir fischen die Stroft beide gerne auf der BC - also alles schick #6

Bei mir ist die Stroft die weichste Schnur im Setup, vielleicht hätte ich es besser so beschreiben sollen als "extrem" weich, ok?!

Das Tüddelproblem im Wurf veranschaulicht dieses Video sehr gut:

https://youtu.be/MD0iYyvMKLc

Bei mir tritt das hauptsächlich in Verbindung mit längeren FC Vorfächern auf, wenn der Verbindungsknoten im Wurf von der Rolle kommt. Dabei scheint es beim passieren des Knotens am ersten Rings einen Impuls zu geben, der in Verbindung mit Seitenwind dann an einem der folgenden Ringe zum Tüddel führt. Weiche Schnur (Stroft #h) und besonders hoch modulierte, schnelle Ruten begünstigen den Effekt. Vielleicht liegt's auch mit am Wurfstil, aber meine Kumpels haben das auch. Seit ich K-Guides auf meinen Ruten verbaue, ist es etwas besser, aber 100%ig weg ist es nicht. Hab viele Ringkonzepte probiert, KR mit mehr kleinen Ringen und schneller Beruhigung der Schnur läuft am besten, der Abstand zw. den Ringen müsste kleiner sein je weicher die Schnur ist, aber mit 10+1 auf einer 7'6" war dann für mich auch das Maximum der (unter anderen Kriterien) vertretbaren Anzahl erreicht. Etwas steifere Schnur bringt letztendlich mehr nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß man sich das Herstellerseitig so "vorstellt".
> 
> Die Rechtsprechung sieht das anders. Ein Mangel in der Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung


Die Weichgummistelle liegt in der "Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung".
In der Industrie erstellt man dazu Pflichtenhefte und Vertragsvereinbarungen, und sichert sich damit genau ab. Das hat etwas einklagbares, aber selbst da ...

Ich sehe bei keinem Rollenhersteller in seinen Katalogen, Prospekten oder Werbefilmchen eine Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung, denn dazu müsste es explizit aufgeschrieben sein, nicht nur so angedacht, hingedacht oder hingefühlt 

dauerhaft = länger als momentan, aber frei von unbegrenzter Dauer und keine spezifizierte Dauer. Also eine Worthülse => bedeutungslos.

Genau darin liegt das von mir skizzierte Langloch, der Mismatch im Luftschlossgedanken des Kunden - die Gedanken sind frei und die Wünsche noch freier.

Einzig die verbreitete Meinung in der Community, sowas wie der Ruf oder Rufmord eines Produktes ist dem Hersteller noch etwas wichtig, vor allem wenn es den Markennamen schändet.
Aber auch nur, wenn es in krassen Fällen unabwendbar auf den Tisch ins Licht gezerrt wird.

Ansonsten wird nämlich ein anderes bewährtes Spiel gespielt: Alles neu macht der Mai, alles besser macht das neue Modell, und die treudoofen Kunden dackeln der bebilderten Lockspur hinterher und fallen merkbefreit wieder drauf rein ... :g

Wieso sollen die das nicht weiterspielen, solange es so gut läuft?
Aus der Sicht eines technikfernen reinen "Optikers" reicht für den Mehrpreis eben eine schönere Farbe, ein paar Chromplastikblenden und 2 Kugellager mehr. Oder auch ein MagSeal Lager für +120€.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Etwas steifere Schnur bringt letztendlich mehr nach meiner Erfahrung.


Kann ich nur unterstreichen, gerade das bringt den evtl. gerade vorhandenen Schnurärger massiv runter, und das auch noch unabhängig von Ruten/Ringaufbau-Feinheiten.


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird nämlich ein anderes bewährtes Spiel gespielt: Alles neu macht der Mai, alles besser macht das neue Modell, und die treudoofen Kunden dackeln der bebilderten Lockspur hinterher und fallen merkbefreit wieder drauf rein ... :g



Das ist schon ein interessantes Phänomen ... kaum erscheint das Nachfolgemodell, ist der Vorgänger Müll - mal überspitzt ausgedrückt. Ich kaufe dann immer gerne das günstige Vorgängermodell im Abverkauf und manchmal fährt man damit auch qualitativ hochwertiger als mit dem angeblich verbesserten neuen Modell, da gibt's einige Beispiele.

Für den Hersteller ist das auch bei den Topmodellen eine spannende Gratwanderung ... in Hinblick auf das Folgegeschäft soll ja selbst das HighEnd Modell gar nicht ewig gut laufen, also entweder man versucht hier durch feinen subtilen Verschleiß über die Jahre den Kauf einer neuen Rolle schmackhaft zu machen oder man überlegt sich ein lukratives Aftersales Servicemodell (MagSeal sieht danach aus, bei Shimano geht der Wegfall der Serviceöffnung (war zwar eh nie Ersatz für einen echten Service, aber egal) und das neue Lagerkonzept im Schnurlaufröllchen in die Richtung).


----------



## Tisie (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist unbestritten, ich staune nur immer über diese Erfahrungen mit der Stroft. Ich fische die seit Jahren als R1 auf 4 verschiedenen Rollen mit 4 verschiedenen Meforuten mit unterschiedlicher Beringung an der Küste. Alle mit FC und FG Knot, mit Sbiro und leichten und schweren Ködern. Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Knoten und Verhedderungen, ich weiss ehrlich nicht wie das geht.



Hast Du den Knoten zum FC auf der Rolle beim Wurf?

Dazu kommt, dass man mit Spiro meist längere Ruten fischt und insgesamt weicher wirft, das macht viel aus.

Mit den kurzen und sehr schnellen Spinnruten auf Raubfisch ist der Wurfablauf viel zackiger.


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist unbestritten, ich staune nur immer über diese Erfahrungen mit der Stroft. Ich fische die seit Jahren als R1 auf 4 verschiedenen Rollen mit 4 verschiedenen Meforuten mit unterschiedlicher Beringung an der Küste. Alle mit FC und FG Knot, mit Sbiro und leichten und schweren Ködern. Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Knoten und Verhedderungen, ich weiss ehrlich nicht wie das geht.



Die R1 von Stroft fische ich auch...Beste Schnur von Welt


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Weichgummistelle liegt in der "Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung".
> In der Industrie erstellt man dazu Pflichtenhefte und Vertragsvereinbarungen, und sichert sich damit genau ab. Das hat etwas einklagbares, aber selbst da ...
> 
> dauerhaft = länger als momentan, aber frei von unbegrenzter Dauer und keine spezifizierte Dauer. Also eine Worthülse => bedeutungslos.
> ...



Auf gar keinen Fall...Ich dachte, ich hätte das hinreichend skizziert....Für eine Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung im juristischen Sinne, also nach BGB reicht eine Erklärung in einem Werbeprospekt, wie z.B. ein "Angelkatalog"...sobald dort z.B. die "Beschaffenheitsbeschreibung" "Dauerhaft seidenweicher Lauf" auftaucht und die taucht gleich bei mehreren Anbietern auf, ist dies eine Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung....und die Terminologie "Dauerhaft" ist mehr als unmißverständlich und nicht irgendeine Worthülse...Dauerhaft heißt "ohne Ende"...Da gibt es nicht das geringste Vertun....Also nochmal ganz deutlich : Der Werbeprospekt ist eine Vertragsvereinbarung, an die sich der Anbieter halten muß, kommt es zum Kauf...

Vielleicht liest Du dir das hier mal in Ruhe durch.....https://www.ihk-trier.de/anhang/schuldrecht_3.pdf  

Auf Seite 3.....wichtigste Änderungen im Kaufrecht...kannst Du es schwarz auf weiss nachlesen....
https://www.ihk-trier.de/anhang/schuldrecht_3.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> "Beschaffenheitsbeschreibung" "Dauerhaft seidenweicher Lauf" auftaucht und die taucht gleich bei mehreren Anbietern auf, ist dies eine Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung....und die Terminologie "Dauerhaft" ist mehr als unmißverständlich und nicht irgendeine Worthülse...Dauerhaft heißt "ohne Ende"...Da gibt es nicht das geringste Vertun...


Das magst Du so interpretieren. 
Das "ohne Ende" so auch.

Der bestimmungsgemäße und übliche Gebrauch steht selbst selbst in dem von Dir genannten Papier. 
Endlos gibt es nicht, das Verbraucherrecht kennt genau 2 Jahre Funktionszusicherung, sofern Mängel ab Herstellung innewohnend waren, ab 1/2 Jahr mußt Du schon mit Beschränkungen rechnen.

Das Seidenweich und Dauerhaft sind Worthülsen, weil nicht mal wesentliche Punkte wie Stand der Technik oder Bestimmungsmäßer Gebrauch aufgeführt wird.

Z.B. Autowerbung, endlos fahren ...
heißt nicht, dass man nicht tanken muss.

Du kannst den deinen Bestimmungsmäßen Gebrauch  (den definitiv der Hersteller definiert hat, notfalls in seinem Kleingedruckten oder tausenden von Referenzpapieren) 
nicht nachweisen, daran würde jeder scheitern. 
Den Preis und Preisaufschlag kann ein Hersteller auch selber definieren, wie es ihm gefällt. In dem Moment wo Du als Käufer gekauft hast, hast Du dem zugestimmt.

Die Hersteller wie Shimano, Daiwa sind höchstens ggü. ihren Highprice Kunden auf Wahrung des Rufes bedacht, daher kann es Kulanzaustausch geben. 
Aber Rechtsanspruch bei einer etwas schlechter laufenden Rollen, zumal nach einiger eigenen Benutzung? Nö. :g


Wobei nochmal klar gesagt: Ich wäre je sehr dafür, wenn Du oder jemand anders die in Grund und Boden klagt, die ab dann nur erstklassige Produkte liefern dürfen und auch tun! :m


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wobei nochmal klar gesagt: Ich wäre je sehr dafür, wenn Du oder jemand anders die in Grund und Boden klagt, die ab dann nur erstklassige Produkte liefern dürfen und auch tun! :m



Das sehe ich auch so....Und ganz ehrlich, ich gehe natürlich davon aus, das die Stella und auch die Exist, also die neuen Modelle...Multo Multo bello sind...) Aber sollte ich fast 800,- Euro auf den Tisch gelegt haben, und dreh dann nach 5maligen sachgemäßem u achtsamen Gebrauch an einer "alten Kaffeemühle"..wie gesagt sollte...dann zieh ich das bis zum Letzten durch...|gr:

Wie gesagt, erstmal unterstelle ich ...multo multo bello...https://youtu.be/SxgC0H3JqRg


----------



## Muckimors (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> So etwas würde ich nie behaupten, denn jede Schnur ist ein Kompromiss aus ihren Eigenschaften die sich zum Teil ausschließen. Die Stroft ist unbestritten nicht die leiseste und das kann für einge schon ein Ausschlusskriterium sein.



Da hast Du natürlich recht...ich könnte meiner Frau auch ne Evergreen zu knapp 1000,- Euro schenken wollen, sie würde auf die "*lilafarbene*" Rute zu 15,-Euro bestehen....:g


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Shura schrieb:


> 7
> 
> Wat, du hast die Rolle hier doch schon mehrfach empfohlen und nun drückst du dich aus als wäre da der letzte Mist verbaut



Der letzte Mist ist das Getriebe keineswegs, nur nicht angemessen für diesen Typus von Rolle.
Damit meine ich übrigens nicht die kleinsten Modelle der Serie.




Shura schrieb:


> ich wage sogar zu behaupten,  dass die als tough digigear bezeichneten Getriebe robuster sind als die Aluzahnkränze in den low Budget Shaminos.


Im low Budget Bereich verbaut weder Shimano noch Daiwa reine Alu-Antriebsräder...ist alles Zinkguss.






Shura schrieb:


> Materialstärke und Kontaktfläche sprechen da einfach für  :  X
> Legierung ist auch nicht gleich Legierung. Und die alten BGs sowie die Rollen die du sammelst und als unkaputtbar bezeichnest haben auch nur n Gussgetriebe



Natürlich haben auch viele alte Rollen Antriebsräder aus Zinkguss, gar keine Frage.
Hat aber nix damit zu tun, da liegen einige Jahre dazwischen.
Die Getriebe vieler alter Rollen sind dennoch robuster, haben,egal ob DAM, Mitchell, Daiwa, Shakespeare, Olympic, Zebco etc. etc. mitunter mehr wie nen halbes Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel...und laufen auch heute noch.
Natürlich war das damals auch schon Massenware, aber abgesegnet durch gescheite Endkontrolle.
Heutzutage ist alles auf Schnelligkeit getrimmt, das Zeux muss ruckzuck produziert und an den Mann gebracht werden...Endkontrolle findet doch nur im Prestigebereich statt..da wo man sich das auch teuer bezahlen lässt.

Heute kannste irgendeinen bekannten Hersteller nehmen und du findest reichlich Leute im Netz, die über Mängel der Produkte des Herstellers reden.
Gabs früher einfach nicht, weder bei Angelrollen, Brotmaschinen, Mixer oder sonstwas.
Nicht weil es kein Internet gab und die Dinge schnell nach außen dringen konnten...nö, die Dinge hielten einfach und wurden gepflegt, wurden nicht wie heute so gebaut, das deren Haltbarkeit mit ach und krach die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung erreicht.
Heute haste ne Wegwerfgesellschaft...man kauft sich einfach nen neuen Drucker für 40 Ömmel weil ne neue Farbpatrone bereits nen Fuffi kostet.|uhoh:

Umgemünzt auf Rollen heißt das einfach...ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer das keine einzige Rolle, die in den 2000er gebaut wurde, noch in 40 oder 50 Jahren fischbar ist...die fliegt weitaus früher in die Tonne, egal was sie mal gekostet hat.

Das unterscheidet eben altes haltbares Material von heutigem Wegwerfkram.






Shura schrieb:


> was das Material von den kleinen Spinnern angeht , Daiwa fräst die Zahnräder und Shimano schmiedet kalt und beschichtet!  Beide verwenden als Rohling Alu.



Erst ab gewisser VK wird von beiden Alu verwendet, vorher bleibts bei Zinkguss.
Von der BG gibt es nur noch den Ableger Saltist, die eben auch nur ne BG mit Magseal darstellt. Alles andre ist quasi identisch bei beiden Modellen.
Und zu dem Preis, gerade bei den größeren Modellen, welche auch höheren Belastungen ausgesetzt sind, sehe ich bei Zinkguss nen Problemkind in Bezug auf höheren Verschleiß.

Wie gesagt, die Rollen sind schon ok, ich würde sie auch weiterhin empfehlen, aber auch nur weil bessere (sowohl Material wie auch Preis) eben nicht in Europa verfügbar sind, sondern limitiert auf wenige Länder im asiatischen Raum.
Ansonsten würden mein Empfehlungen in ganz andre Richtungen gehen..geht aber nunmal nicht, wenn sie hier nicht erhältlich sind.
Gerade wenn das Budget limitiert ist, isses immer schwierig etwas wirklich gutes zu finden. Die BG-Serie ist mal mehr oder weniger ein Kompromiss aus P/L, je nach Anwendungszweck.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Daiwa hat mit der BG zb ein riesiges Antriebsrad verbaut...schaut stark und robust aus...meint man.
> Material ist billigster Zink-Alu-Guss, sowas gehört da einfach nicht hin.
> Die Rolle wäre auch locker für 50 Flocken mehr über den Tisch gegangen mit anständigem Getriebe.



Was bei der BG noch dazu kommt ist, dass der Bügelhalter scheinbar aus Plastik besteht. Das ist für mich bei einer Großfischrolle nicht akzeptabel, aber auch an einer Hecht- oder Zanderrolle, würde ich dieses Teil nicht aus Kunststoff haben wollen.
Für mich der Grund die Rolle nicht zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe, dass die Informationen stimmen.


----------



## Purist (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Im low Budget Bereich verbaut weder Shimano noch Daiwa reine Alu-Antriebsräder...ist alles Zinkguss.




..was noch nicht einmal schlimm ist. Auch Zinkdruckguß kann jahrelang funktionieren ohne gleich einen "alte Kaffeemühle"-Effekt zu bekommen. Wenn dann aber ein solches Ersatzteil unverschämt teuer, nirgendwo erhältlich oder sogar beides ist, ist das Gurke. Das gilt natürlich auch für hochwertige Getriebe. 



Ohne es genauer zu wissen, aber hatten ordentliche Angelgerätefachhändler nicht auch früher für die gängigsten Rollenmodelle (zumindest ihrer Hauptmarke) auch alle wichtigen Ersatzteile auf Vorrat hinter der Theke? 





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Heute kannste irgendeinen bekannten Hersteller nehmen und du findest  reichlich Leute im Netz, die über Mängel der Produkte des Herstellers  reden.




Der vielbeschworene freie Markt, in dem sich Hersteller untereinander nur gegenseitig Konkurrenz in Qualitätsfragen machen und sich niemals absprechen 


Man sehnt sich schon in Zeiten zurück, in denen der Kunde König war und Ingenieure ihre Fähigkeiten nicht zur Kürzung der Produktlebensdauer zurückschrauben mussten. Zeiten, in denen es noch ein Qualitätsmerkmal war, dass von einem Hersteller nicht jedes Jahr ein Nachfolgeprodukt auf den Markt geschmissen wurde, weil es gar nicht nötig war.


----------



## geomujo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

"Heute kannste irgendeinen bekannten Hersteller nehmen und du findest   reichlich Leute im Netz, die über Mängel der Produkte des Herstellers   reden"

Das einzige Netz was es damals gab ist das Stromnetz! Willkommen im Informationszeitalter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Das einzige Netz was es damals gab ist das Stromnetz! Willkommen im Informationszeitalter.



Schonmal was von Mundpropaganda gehört, Unterhaltungen unter Kollegen, im Laden etc. etc.?

Achja..son Schnack beim Angeln unter Leuten gabs auch schon, brauchte man weder Flatrate noch Netz zu..und der Akku ging auch nie runter.|rolleyes
Stell dir mal vor, es gab sogar Telefone in denen man Münzen reinstecken konnte...mit Wählscheibe:q




Purist schrieb:


> ..was noch nicht einmal schlimm ist. Auch  Zinkdruckguß kann jahrelang funktionieren ohne gleich einen "alte  Kaffeemühle"-Effekt zu bekommen. Wenn dann aber ein solches Ersatzteil  unverschämt teuer, nirgendwo erhältlich oder sogar beides ist, ist das  Gurke. Das gilt natürlich auch für hochwertige Getriebe.



Da geb ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht.






Purist schrieb:


> Ohne es genauer zu wissen, aber hatten ordentliche  Angelgerätefachhändler nicht auch früher für die gängigsten  Rollenmodelle (zumindest ihrer Hauptmarke) auch alle wichtigen  Ersatzteile auf Vorrat hinter der Theke?




Nicht  nur das...viele Hersteller gaben sogar ganz offiziell Reparaturkits  heraus für den Endkunden, sodaß sich dieser seine Rolle wieder auf  Vordermann bringen konnte, und zwar mit Originalteilen.
Bekannt ist  dies zb von Firmen wie Shakespeare oder auch Mitchell. Solche Kits sind  heute sehr begehrt wenn sie vollständig sind.

Daiwa hatte hingegen (und hat es in den USA immernoch für ältere Schätzchen) einen erstklassigen E-Teile-Service.
Einfach angerufen, brauche dies und das für Rolle xy und man bekam die Teile für nen schmalen Taler nach Hause.
Und  wer dabei Probleme hatte, konnte sich in jedem Tanta-Emma-Tackleshop ne  Reparaturanleitung holen über alle zur Zeit verfügbaren Daiwa-Rollen.
Ich hab son Teil hier liegen, alles drin was das Rollenschrauberherz begehrt.
Blöd nur, das gabs nie hierzulande...hat man wohl dem Deutschen nicht zugetraut. #c
In  Amerika und auch Australien hat quasi jeder Krauter in der Pampa  tausende E-Teile rumliegen...hier in Deutschland kannste quasi nur  schlachten.

Das Problem dabei sind aber nicht die Händler, die würden vermutlich  durchaus selber Reparaturarbeiten durchführen, auch zwecks  Kundenbindung.
Nur leider unterbinden das konsequent die Hersteller, das fängt bereits mit Loctite zugepampten Schrauben an.
Der Hersteller will einfach nicht das irgendwer an seinem Produkt schraubt, ob Endkunde oder Handel, egal.
Das  Produkt gehört auf seinen Tisch, unter seine Finger und was er dann  repariert hat der Kunde wohlgefälligst zu glauben und auch zu bezahlen.


Ein  weiteres Problem sind auch Vertriebler (ich nenne jetzt bewußt mal  keine Namen) von denen man gelabelte Ware erwirbt, die irgendwo am A***  der Welt produziert wurden.
Kann man heutzutage locker bei 95-98% aller Rollen/Ruten von ausgehen.
OEM-Rollenhersteller  gibt es ganze 2 die wirklich global agieren, der eine sitzt in China,  der andre in Korea (läßt aber auch in China bauen).
So ziemlich alles wo nicht Daiwa oder Shimano draufsteht, kommt aus deren Fabriken mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.
Und  selbst da hab ich mittlerweile Zweifel ob die großen beiden nicht auch  einiges dort bauen lassen. Vieles spricht einfach dafür.


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bekannt ist  dies zb von Firmen wie Shakespeare oder auch Mitchell. Solche Kits sind  heute sehr begehrt wenn sie vollständig sind.




Abu lieferte an die Händler gefüllte "Wartungskästen", dieses Konzept, nebst kaum veränderter Bauweise (das war einmal Kundenfreundlichkeit! Teile eines Rollenmodells über Generationen untereinander austauschbar), führt bis heute dazu, dass man für deren Baitcaster noch immer Ersatzteile bekommt, auch wenn die seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr in der Form auf dem Markt sind. 





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> OEM-Rollenhersteller  gibt es ganze 2 die wirklich global agieren, der eine sitzt in China,  der andre in Korea (läßt aber auch in China bauen).




Ryobi und.. wer noch? 




Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> So ziemlich alles wo nicht Daiwa oder Shimano draufsteht, kommt aus deren Fabriken mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen.
> 
> Und  selbst da hab ich mittlerweile Zweifel ob die großen beiden nicht auch  einiges dort bauen lassen. Vieles spricht einfach dafür.




In Japan gilt auch das, was im Rest der (Hochlohn-)Welt üblich ist: Ein paar Schrauben anziehen, verpacken und fertig ist das "Made in Japan".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> Ryobi und.. wer noch?




Ryobi baut schon lange keine Rollen mehr, ist nur noch nen Label.


Die 2 großen sind Haibo und Banax (hieß früher mal Bando, als es noch zum Daiwa-Seiko Konzern gehörte und fast alles für Daiwa baute als Japan zu teuer wurde)


----------



## fischforsch (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Purist schrieb:


> Auch Zinkdruckguß kann jahrelang funktionieren ohne gleich einen "alte Kaffeemühle"-Effekt zu bekommen.



Schon vor Jahren wurde hier im Board ellenlang über Zinkguss in Rollengetrieben lamentiert und gehetzt.

Siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145905&highlight=zink

Jedoch wartet man noch bis heute auf die millionenfach zerborstenen Getriebe. Ich denke nun ist auch dem letzten das (Nord)Licht aufgegangen, dass Zinkguss nicht automatisch eine Apokalypse für jede Angelrolle bedeutet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist immer wieder nett zu beobachten und treibt erstaunliche Stilblüten, wenn Minimalwissen, Rätselraten, Märchen und Fabeln über das Thema Metalle und Legierungen sinnieren! :m

Mal so als Hinweis: Dazu gibt es sogar Bücher (die alten aus echtem Papier) ... #h


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die Diskussion scheint an der Realität etwas vorbeizuschlittern.
Legierung hin oder her - solange die Zahnräder nicht aus Plasik sind, spielen andere Aspekte der Rolle eine doch viel gewichtigere Rolle. Ich denke da an die Präzision der Fertigung oder an der Materialfrage an den Neuralgischen Punkten (Bügelmechanismus, Achse, Kugellager, Rollenschaft).
Ein defektes Metallgetriebe ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen.

Und woher wisst ihr dass es Zinkguss ist? Man kann auch Alu gießen mit niedriger Temperatur aber hohem Druck und erreicht erstklassige Zugfestigkeits- und Härtewerte - so wie es bei Bratpfannen gemacht wird. Mir ist ein gegossenes Getriebe immernoch lieber als ein gefrästes, solange die Gussform auch jedes mal gereinigt wurde. Letztere weisen nunmal Fräspuren auf, die Geräusche und stärkeren Abrieb produzieren.


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habt Ihr natürlich recht, mit den Auswirkungen des globalisierten Massenkonsums. Mir ist das aber etwas zu eindimensional. Die erste Frage die sich mir stellt ist, wieso brauchten die für die damaligen Rollen Ersatzteilkits und ganze Ersatzteillager in den Läden, wenn die doch nie kaputtgingen? Da scheint mir doch einiges herbeiromantisiert.




Jede Rolle kann Defekte haben, selbst wenn sie für lange (jahrzehntelange!) Nutzungsdauer konstruiert wurde. Warum? Weil jede Rolle natürliche Verschleißteile hat, dazu gehören neben Bremsscheiben, Kugellager eben auch die Getriebeteile. 



Hat man eine solch abenteuerliche Ersatzteilversorgung wie heute (eine komplizierte Wartung, die nur der Hersteller durchführen kann, gehört indirekt auch dazu), ist das der Tod jeder Rolle. Der ist volle Absicht und vom Anbieter so gewollt.


----------



## fischforsch (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder nett zu beobachten und treibt erstaunliche Stilblüten, wenn Minimalwissen, Rätselraten, Märchen und Fabeln über das Thema Metalle und Legierungen sinnieren! :m


Und das von Dir. Herrlich! Welch eine Selbstironie . Made my Day. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Das ist Mist und bei nem Preis von >130EUR auch voll am Thema vorbei.


Genau richtig!

Ich möchte mal an das hierige Threadthema High-End-Spinrolle erinnern. |wavey:

Wer die gezinkten Karten aus der Billigsektion von Shimanski ins Spiel bringt, der kippt wohl  auch jeden Mistanhänger auf den Altar (oder in sein Wohnzimmer).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



bastido schrieb:


> Die erste Frage die sich mir stellt ist, wieso brauchten die für die damaligen Rollen Ersatzteilkits und ganze Ersatzteillager in den Läden, wenn die doch nie kaputtgingen?


Zumindest ist ja eine Sache schon wichtig:
Bei allen Themenpunkten zu Verschleiß gibt es ja noch die Schadensklasse der Unfälle.
Ich kann mich damit auf die Klappe legen oder das fällt übel runter, und es geht so richtig was per Eigenverschulden kaputt, also mal die Standardunfälle Spulenkante zerdengelt, Kurbel verbogen oder Bügel gebrochen. 
Auf Steinen unterwegs sein heißt, dass sowas sogar öfter mal passiert.

Je höher der Kaufpreis der Rolle war, umso mehr tut der Schaden erstmal weh.
Dafür finde ich es jedenfalls sehr gut, wenn ich Ersatzteile kaufen kann, zeitnah und günstig, weil das den Ärger und Ausfall sehr stark verringern helfen tut.


----------



## Tisie (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Und genau das sind ein Teil der Zahnräder z. B. bei den Stradics. Das ist Mist und bei nem Preis von >130EUR auch voll am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Ja ich weiß kein High-End...



Das hatten bzw. haben die auch in höherwertigen Modellen als der Stradic verbaut, aber das sehe ich gar nicht als Problem, zumindest hat sich das in der Praxis bei mir noch nie als Problem gezeigt und ich fische einige Rollen mit dieser Konstruktion ... es ist ja auch nur der Antrieb des Spulenhubs, kein Zahnrad des Hauptantriebs. Ansonsten kann ich bastido nur zustimmen, daß es immer ein Kompromiss in der Summe der Eigenschaften sein wird. Für die leichte Angelei nehme ich da zugunsten des Gewichts und der Laufruhe auch potentielle Schwächen/größeren Verschleiß unter höherer Belastung in Kauf, wobei mich diesbez. die letzte Ci4+ Generation (nicht die aktuelle!!!) immer wieder positiv überrascht – da bekam man einfach sehr viel Leistung für das Geld und das langanhaltend und wartungsarm. Die neue Generation mit dem schrägen Body läuft teilw. aus der Box schon viel schlechter. Und am anderen Ende des Einsatzspektrums leisten bei mir auch ganz alte & einfache Modelle wie die Symetre seit inzwischen schon fast Jahrzehnten treu ihren schweren Dienst im Salzwasser und beim seltenen Ansitz, aber die waren damals eben auch noch Made in Japan


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau richtig!
> 
> Ich möchte mal an das hierige Threadthema High-End-Spinrolle erinnern. |wavey:
> 
> Wer die gezinkten Karten aus der Billigsektion von Shimanski ins Spiel bringt, der kippt wohl  auch jeden Mistanhänger auf den Altar (oder in sein Wohnzimmer).




Stellt sich die Frage was High-End ist?
Der Preis oder das verbaute Material?

Ersteres sagt nichts über letzteres aus.

Mal ein Gegenbeispiel siehe Bilder....Vollmetallrolle (inkl. Rotor) mit gescheitem Getriebe....Gutes muß kein Vermögen kosten, in dem Fall waren es nichtmal 70 Flocken.
Da brauchen die allseits bekannten Hersteller gar nicht erst anfangen ins Rennen zu gehen, um mir ihre Fantasie-Namen um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Macht sich bestimmt 'cool' an einer z.B. 74g leichten Eradicator


----------



## Santy (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und was will man mit der Missgeburt von Rolle?


----------



## Muckimors (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eradicator



Das hört sich schweinisch an  Da gehört dann auch ne schweinische Exist von max. 180 gramm dran 

Im Ernst jetzt..."geplante Obsoleszenz" ist wohl das Zauberwort..Oder anders ausgedrückt : " Der Glaser schmeißt die Scheibe ein und sagt, da muss ne neue rein"  In max. 3 - 4 Jahren muss ne Rolle durchgenudelt sein, egal ob nun teuer oder billig..


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, da muss eine Yabai (dt. = Gefahr) ran 
Da hab ich zumindest ein echtes Vollmetallgehäuse+Vollmetall-Getriebe mit nur 180g! Dafür muss ich jedenfalls keine zusätzliche Monatsmiete aufbringen und steche dennoch jeden Exist-Besitzer am Wasser damit aus 

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das den Exist-Käufer nicht High-Endig, will sagen teuer, genug.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Macht sich bestimmt 'cool' an einer z.B. 74g leichten Eradicator



Und nen 180g Röllchen prima anner Wallerrute


----------



## geomujo (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Siehste - es kommt aus den Einsatzzweck an. Was will ich bei der Finesse-Angelei eigentlich mit einem ultrazähem Getriebe? Stattdessen sollte sie möglichst leicht laufen um den Lauf des Köders auch über die Rolle vermittelt zu bekommen.  Dabei hilft natürlich auch ein hartes leichtes Gehäuse (wie beim Rennrad) mehr als ein Messing-getriebe.

Ich hatte Gelegenheit mal eine Shimano Technium live zu drehen. Das ging ja mal garnicht - Null Ködergefühl über die Rolle. Für Hecht und co mag das ja passen - aber eben nicht für die Finesse-Angelei. Kann sonst was für ein Getriebe drin sein, wenn es nicht zur Rute passt hat man einfach das falsche gekauft.


----------



## Muckimors (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt. Aber ich sehe mittlerweile in dieser "extremen" ultralight-Angelei, bzw. Tackle keinen Sinn....was will man mit einer max. 3 gramm rute und einer 1000er Rolle ? Genau..gar nix...3 - 5 cm Barsche fangen ? macht das Sinn ? geschweigedenn Spass ? vielleicht mal für 10 Minuten aber doch nicht im Ernst länger...also 7 gramm Rute und 2500 Rolle, um sich nicht totzukurbeln sollten es sein...


----------



## geomujo (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Nimm mal die UL-Eradicator in die Hand, fang ein paar Barsche damit und dann poste den Satz nochmal genauso. Diese hat übrigens kein WG bis 3g sondern bis 6g und ist dennoch die filigranste Rute, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte - ob da 3 oder 4g bei der Konkurrenz drauf stehen - im Realfall sind sie immernoch kräfriger als eine echte UL aus Japan.

Wenn da mal ein großer Fisch einsteigt, ist es sicherlich nicht die Rolle, die den Geist aufgeben wird. Es sei denn man angelt mit 0,20er Braid. Aber selbst dann wird wohl eher die Rute brechen als die Rolle abfallen.

Totkurbeln? An einer UL-Rute für Kleinst-Wobbler kann die Übersetzung garnicht niedrig genug sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Den Einwand mit der leichten Rute haste selber ins Spiel gebracht, da war der Einsatzzweck noch völlig außen vor.

Kannst dir also selber an die Nase fassen, wenn du alles direkt mit deiner bevorzugten Frittenangelei vergleichen willst.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage was High-End ist?
> Der Preis oder das verbaute Material?
> 
> Ersteres sagt nichts über letzteres aus.


Eins ist zumindest klar: High-End ist nicht das Low-End :q

Wenn man das wie bei vielen Produktbereichen in Oberklasse, Mittelklasse und Unterklasse einteilt, wird es für die meisten schon klar unterscheidbar.

Das wir preislich ziemlich erfolgreich konditioniert wurden, dass Shimano mit der Stella und ihren Followers als Begriff super erfolgreich war, Daiwa mit der Exist kämpfen und nachziehen mußte und viele andere auch eher nicht so erfolgreich versuchen, das ist überall sehr gut zu sehen! 
Das ist aber preislich das Top-End des High-End, die Oberkante der Oberklasse. 
Gibt in der Tat mehr, und viele Hersteller bieten brauchbare oder genauer gesagt für bestimmte Anwendungsbereiche sehr gute Rollen an.

Wir haben aber noch die Zeit, die Historie:
1983 war die Shakespeare Sigma High-End (und je nach Sichtweise das absolute Top-End in der Massenproduktion), heute sicher nicht mehr so. 
Alte Ur-Stellas taugen heute kaum noch für die Mittelklasse, aber sie waren mal die ganz oben. 

Dann orientieren sich ja die vielen Nachbauer genau daran, bauen eine optisch möglichst gute Kopie unter meist vereinfachter Technik zu einem günstigen Preis. 
So ist z.B. die Ryobi Zauber gut erkennbar ein Nachbau der Stella AR.

Nun kommt das Material, mit einer Vielfalt von Metallen (allermeist ausgetüftelte Legierungen) und vielen Kunststoffvarianten. Wie so oft kommt es auf die Kombination an,
z.B. sind die besonders stark belasteten Ritzel/Pinion meist auf hochwertigem (Marine-)Messing, weil es dafür den besten Kompromiss darstellt. Nicht zu hart (viel Kupfer), nicht zu weich (Zink), zäh, Notlauf selbstschmierend durch die Kupfereigenschaften. Ohne Ölbad verwendbar.

Das grob & robust & schwer gegen fein & empfindlich & leicht als 2 gegensätzliche Richtungen bestehen, ist auch offensichtlich und klar. 
Dann folgt quasi automatisch :m als dritte der beste Kompromiss ...

Alles eben sehr definitionsabhängig, sowohl objektiv wie auch subjektiv individuell.
Aber dafür hat sich eigentlich eine gute Comboklassenunterscheidung gebildet und bewährt: 
Von der großen Meeresangellei über die Wels, Hecht, Huchen, Großsalmoniden, Stachelritter groß u. klein bis in die Bach/Kleingewässer Angelei. 
Entsprechend verschieben sich die Gewichtungen - im wahrsten Wortsinne.

Zusammenfassend haben wir wenigstens (evtl. noch mehr) 
an Fakten und Wünschen für HE/Oberklasse zu beachten u. betrachten:

1) Historie Zeit/Zeitachse 
2) Preis/Preislage zur jeweiligen Marktlage
3) Materialeinsatz, Belastbarkeit u. Qualität, Durabilität
4) Komfort u. Leichtbau
5) Prestige, Luxusklasse, "Having The Best"

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir in dieser Beziehung mehrfädig stressfrei weiter diskutieren können! #h

Frei nach dem aktuellen Weltzeitmotto: Jeder weiß nur einen (kleinen) Teil, jeder wird relativ immer dümmer, aber gemeinsam ist man viel stärker! 
(sogar stärker als die Hersteller) :g


----------



## Tisie (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

HighEnd definiert sich für mich eigentlich als State of the Art, also zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung bester Stand der Technik bzw. das technisch machbare.

Dass sich somit auch die Eigenschaften im Laufe der Zeit ändern ist klar. Was in den 90ern HighEnd war, schafft heute eine Mittelklasserolle, sticht das einstige Topmodell eher noch aus.

Ich genieße es sehr mit der Stella zu fischen, würde mir aber inzwischen wohl keine mehr kaufen, einfach weil die Mittelklasse meine Ansprüche voll erfüllt und aus der Phase immer das Beste fischen zu müssen bin ich raus, bin da pragmatischer geworden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> HighEnd definiert sich für mich eigentlich als State of the Art....



Schöner Abschluss und damit auch wieder zurück zum Thema #6


----------



## geomujo (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Und was konkret am Feature-Setup der Exist ist nun deiner Meinung nach 'State of the art'? Das der Konzurrenz hinterherhinkende Spulenkantendesign? Den Verzicht auf einen Wormshaft Spulenhub? Die überboardende Verwendung von Kunststoffen? Die sich seit ~10 Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelte Gehäuseform? Oh, stimmt nicht ganz, die 18Exist hat jetzt mal ein grundlegenden Refresh erfahren - leider bezeiht sich das mehrheitlich nicht auf die genannten Punkte.

Also muss es wohl doch der EVP sein?! Oder doch der äußere Style?

Für mich ist eine Yabai mehr 'State of the Art' als eine zumindest 15Exist. Da sind wirkliche Alleinstellungsmerkmale an technisch vorderster Front vorhanden, die da wären:
- Klassenbestleistung in Punkto Gewicht in Bezug auf ein Vollmetallgehäuse (mal eben ~20% leichter als alle anderen 'Voll'Metallrollen bis dato) in der Folge der Gewichtsunterscheid zw. Metall und Plastikrollen nahezu völlig verschimmt.
- Klassenbestleistung bei der Bremskraft
- Hochmodernes Spulendesign
- Einfache, leicht zu wartende, Konstruktion
- und im Falle der Yabai mit einer besonderen Bremse ausgestattet

Kein MagSealed, kein Wormshaft-Spulenhub, Reduktion von Kunststoffen auf ein absolutes Minimum. Für mich ist das Gesamtpaket daher mehr 'State of the art' als das was mir eine Exist bieten würde. Und bezahlen muss ich dafür nur maximal die Hälfte, was Daiwa für's Topmodell haben will. Verzichte ich auf die spezielle Bremse und lenke den Blick Richtung LT bezahle ich sogar nur einen Bruchteil des Exist-Preises, auch wenn ich sicher damit sicher nicht die zugegeben erstklassige Fertigungspräzision der hochwertigen Daiwa's bekomme.

Tja - -ob das alles auch wirklich langliebig ist muss sich erst zeigen - aber das Potential dazu hat sie in jedem Fall mitbekommen. Und genau diese Feinheiten des Feature-Setups haben mich für diese Modelle und gegen diverse Daiwen im +250€-Bereich entscheiden lassen. Dazu das ständige Kugellagergegeize bei Daiwa wenns nicht das Topmodell ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Zuerst...ich hab nirgendwo ne Exist erwähnt, geschweige denn sie als State of the art betitelt.
Das nur mal so vorab. 
Da ich weder die eine noch die andere Rolle selber fische, erlaube ich mir mal eine ganz neutrale Herangehensweise.

über Design lässt sich ja vortrefflich streiten, letztlich entscheidet aber jeder für sich selbst was ihm gefällt oder nicht.
Von daher sind Aussagen wie "Das der Konzurrenz hinterherhinkende Spulenkantendesign" oder "Hochmodernes Spulendesign" außen vor...es sei denn sie sind wirklich herausstellend (nicht aus pers. Wahrnehmung)  und einzigartig. 

Das trifft aber heutzutage nur auf ganz ganz wenige zu und dazu zählen auch nicht zwingend Rollen vonner Stange.


Gewicht ist nen Punkt, der bei gleicher Rollengröße durchaus zieht.
Mehr Lager sind es aber wiederum nicht.


Wartung...nunja, wenn ich jetzt nicht grad ne Freilauf-oder Heckbremsrolle zerlege, ist eigentlich jede Rolle einfach zu warten, wenn man mal Magsealed und solche Geschichten dabei ausblendet.


Dann lese ich Dinge wie:

- Klassenbestleistung bei der Bremskraft
- und im Falle der Yabai mit einer besonderen Bremse ausgestattet

Ich glaube 2kg Bremskraft ist jetzt nicht zwingend Bestleistung, aber ich lasse es mal so stehen, da auch entscheidend ist wie diese gemessen (als Beispiel volle/fast leere Spule) wurde, was kein Hersteller offenbaren wird.


Besondere Bremse...wie schaut die aus, was ist daran so besonders?
Das wäre ein interessanter Punkt, wobei ich befürchte das da wenig besondres dran ist...evtl. andre Bremsscheiben.
Prinzipiell kochen alle nur mit Wasser.


Für mich persönlich stellt "state of the art" noch etwas andres dar.

- ein sich deutlich abhebendes Design/Äußeres von allem andren am Markt..ob das modern oder retro ist spielt dabei gar keine Rolle

- Beschaffbarkeitsfaktor/Seltenheit
- wirkliche Alleinstellungsmerkmale, die so im Einheitsbrei nicht zu finden sind und dadurch stark auffallen.

Die Punkte können zusammen oder auch einzeln auftreten und sind auch nicht zwingend vom Preis abhängig.
Es wird nur seitens der Hersteller gern so suggeriert das dem so wäre.


----------



## Muckimors (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und was konkret am Feature-Setup der Exist ist nun deiner Meinung nach 'State of the art'? Das der Konzurrenz hinterherhinkende Spulenkantendesign? Den Verzicht auf einen Wormshaft Spulenhub? Die überboardende Verwendung von Kunststoffen? Die sich seit ~10 Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelte Gehäuseform? Oh, stimmt nicht ganz, die 18Exist hat jetzt mal ein grundlegenden Refresh erfahren - leider bezeiht sich das mehrheitlich nicht auf die genannten Punkte.
> 
> Also muss es wohl doch der EVP sein?! Oder doch der äußere Style?
> 
> ...



Also was die "erstklassige Fertigungspräzision" angeht, sind wir wohl unterschiedlicher Meinung...Meine Certate 2016 kann keiner erstklassigen Fertigungspräzision unterzogen worden sein, wenn das Getriebe schon nach dem dritten Einsatz bei einem 10-Gramm Jigblei  "Gnuggen, Leerlauf, das Empfinden von ein nicht Ineinandergreifen eines Zahnrades  usw." bis ins Handteil der Rute übermittelt...Und dieser Icast 2018-Preis wurde *mMn *auch nur "für das geringe Rollengewicht" verliehen, für sonst nix...Wirkliche Innovationen in Richtung "Getriebeverbesserung" sehe ich da nicht. Gut, ein grösseres Zahnrad..aber gewährleistet das einen  besseren Lauf,bzw  einwandfreien Lauf für sagen wir mal 3 oder 4 Jahre  ???? Damit wäre man ja schon zufrieden..


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

diese Diskussionen um high-end Rollen kann man ganz schnell abkürzen... man kauft sich entweder eine Stella oder eine Exist (immer das neuestes Modell) und fertig. :m

Ach ja, ich fische schon seit einigen Jahren keine Statio mehr, aber was ich dennoch wissen wollte... hat die aktuelle Stella noch immer etwas Spiel beim kurbeln? Dies hat mich damals immer gestört, weil die Rollen bei Daiwa hatten nie solch ein Spiel an der Kurbel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind wir aber auch alle Sammler, oder?


Das verkompliziert die Situation extrem, weil viel mehr Rollen im Speicher und sehr unterschiedliche Nutzung der Exemplare.

Dann hat man verschiedene Fabrikate, Generationen sowie auch einen noch einen direkten Vergleich. |kopfkrat

Alles nicht so im Sinne der Japano-Hersteller, etwa wie Mozartkugel schreibt, alle 2 Jahre immer gleich wieder brav das neue Modell zu kaufen und die alte(n) sofort abzustoßen.


----------



## Muckimors (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> diese Diskussionen um high-end Rollen kann man ganz schnell abkürzen... man kauft sich *entweder* eine Stella oder eine Exist (immer das neuestes Modell) und fertig. :m
> 
> Ach ja, ich fische schon seit einigen Jahren keine Statio mehr, aber was ich dennoch wissen wollte... hat die aktuelle Stella noch immer etwas Spiel beim kurbeln? Dies hat mich damals immer gestört, weil die Rollen bei Daiwa hatten nie solch ein Spiel an der Kurbel.



Im "Entweder" liegt doch das Problem....Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand... Die Exist 2500D ist genau 25 gramm leichter als die 2500FJ STella. Das ist viel. Zumindest wenn sie an eine ultralight-Rute wie z.B die Majorcraft Truzer TZS762L soll mit gut 88 Gramm Eigengewicht...Die Proportionen müssen einfach stimmen...Nein, die Stella soll überhaupt kein Spiel mehr haben bei der Kurbel..Alle Videos und Informationen bisher aus dem Netz sind durchweg positiv...also "out of the box" und ein "long-time-using-Review" existiert auch....https://youtu.be/e0uK1iNWNds

Neuerdings sehe ich auch öfter mal Kollegen mit Handschuhen und "Bankräuberkapuzen" beim Spinnfischen ? ( wohlgemerkt bei weit über 20 Grad Plus ) Weiß jemand was dieser Blödsinn soll ???? 

Mozartkugel, sach an....welche soll ich nun kaufen, die Stella 2500 oder die Exist 2500 und warum ???  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Alle Stellas die ich habe fische ich eh nicht.
> 
> Irgendwie sind wir aber auch alle Sammler, oder?



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst....

Laßt uns diesen Thread noch ein bischen schüren und ihn umbennen in "Präsidenten-Rollen-Thread"


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ach ja, ich fische schon seit einigen Jahren keine Statio mehr, aber was ich dennoch wissen wollte... hat die aktuelle Stella noch immer etwas Spiel beim kurbeln? Dies hat mich damals immer gestört, weil die Rollen bei Daiwa hatten nie solch ein Spiel an der Kurbel.[/QUOTE]

Hoi,

ich habe mir meine erste Stella (3000 mit der normalen Übersetzung) dieses Jahr gegönnt. Sie hat einen schönen satten Lauf und kein Spiel!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Muckimors... das ist UV Schutz für die Birne inkl. Gesicht und Nacken und für die Hände. Die Wasseroberfläche reflektiert die Sonnenstrahlen.


----------



## Tisie (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich den Gedanken auch. Aber nur manchmal.
> 
> Alle Stellas die ich habe fische ich eh nicht. Und für jede Modellreihe hab ich auch noch ein Ersatzgetriebe am Start. Macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn sich öfter mal ne neue Rolle zu kaufen und die Alte zum Modellwechsel zu verkaufen?
> 
> Irgendwie sind wir aber auch alle Sammler, oder?



Ehrlich gesagt nein bzw. nicht mehr ... ich hab da in den vergangenen Jahren ziemlich ausgedünnt und habe nur noch das, was ich auch wirklich fische. Mir ist es inzwischen auch ziemlich Latte, wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte, dann wird halt repariert oder was neues gekauft. Nur offenbar fische ich wohl zu wenig oder mit zu gut abgestimmtem Gerät, denn kaputt habe ich schon lange keine Spinnrolle mehr bekommen :g ... mag aber auch mit daran liegen, dass ich ähnlich wie Mozartkugel sehr viel mit der Baitcaster fische.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Die aktuelle Stella hat kein Spiel in der Kurbel.


----------



## Muckimors (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> @Muckimors... das ist UV Schutz für die Birne inkl. Gesicht und Nacken und für die Hände. Die Wasseroberfläche reflektiert die Sonnenstrahlen.



Ok, das ist natürlich ein trifftiges Argument...Dann entschuldige ich mich bei allen Vermummten 5 - 9 mal #6

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, Sachstand zu meiner Daiwa-Rollen-Reklamation : 

Ich hatte vor eine paar Tagen nach einigen Wochen den Händler angemailt, wie  weit die Reparatur meiner Rolle fortgeschritten sei. Prompt bekam ich die Mitteilung, sie sei "in der Post". So, heute habe ich sie bekommen. Es ist absolut kein Hinweis darauf zu finden, daß sie bei Daiwa gewesen ist. Weder ein Kontrollbericht, noch ein Reparaturbericht, nichts absolut nichts. Ich weiss also nicht, was man gemacht hat, ...Aber wir wollen ja fair sein, sind guter Dinge, und werden heute  und die nächsten Tage die Rolle fischen und sehen was passiert....

Und ich kann Euch versichern, ich werde das *absolut fair* und *realitätsentsprechend* beurteilen....

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, erste Feststellung nach Montage der Rolle an die Rute : 

der Dichtungsring unten, der um die silberne Kappe ist, der hat sich mal rausgelöst. Den hatte ich wieder "so gut es geht" reingefrimmelt. Er stand trotzdem halb raus. Dieser Dichtungsring steht noch genauso "raus" wie vorher. Die Rolle ist also nicht von unten geöffnet worden. Wäre sie das, hätte man das gesehen und einen neuen Dichtungsring eingesetzt. So hätte ich es jedenfalls gemacht. 

So, jetzt die Frage, ist es erforderlich, unten die silberne Kappe abzunehmen, um an die Rollenteile innen zu kommen oder geht das komplett auch nur, indem man die Spule abmontiert und sich runterarbeitet ? Wenn das möglich sein sollte, ok...aber trotzdem hätte man mir den Dichtungsring erneuern können, wenn mansich die Rolle "denn schon genau ansieht"..Wobei einem das auch ohne genau hinzuschauen sofort ins Auge springt.  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Santy (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, die Kappe muss definitiv ab um ans Getriebe zu kommen.


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

diese Kappe da unten meine ich...

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB18TDc...ater-w-dkarstwo-spinning-reel-10-1bb-240g.jpg

Da sieht man auch schön den Gummidichtungsring.....zwischen der silbernen Kappe und dem farbenen Body....


gruß Muckimors


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Kurbel raus, Spule runter, Rotormutter lösen, Rotor runter....erst dann lässt sich bei sehr vielen modernen Rollen die letzte Gehäuseschraube finden und lösen, um den Gehäuseseitendeckel abzunehmen.
Und um diesen abzunehmen muß natürlich auch die silberfarbende Abdeckung runter.

Bei Modellen wo diese eine Gehäuseschraube nicht verdeckt liegt, genügt es den Gehäusedeckel abzunehmen, die Achshalteschraube am Schlitten zu lösen und man kann die Spule mitsamt Achse nach vorne rausziehen.

Aber interessant das da kein Reparaturprotokoll bei ist...k.A. ob das bei Daiwa so üblich ist (ich warte meine Rollen halt selbst), wäre mir persöhnlich aber nicht koscher. Wenn ich schon irgendwas reparieren lasse, möcht ich auch wissen was dran gemacht wurde.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rannebert (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Du ans Getriebe willst, muss da vermutlich, wie bei nahezu allen Rollen die Kappe ab. Die steckt schliesslich über den beiden Gehäusehälften.


Entweder die Dichtung wurde wieder so reingepfuscht, oder es ist einfach mal nichts weiter mit der Rolle passiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> sind guter Dinge, und werden heute  und die nächsten Tage die Rolle fischen und sehen was passiert....


Hast sich denn das Laufverhalten verändert bzw. verbessert?

Man kann bei sowas auch vorher mal einen kleinen Papierschnipsel unter Kappe Rotor etc. "einbauen".
Dann sieht man hinterher gut, ob da was gemacht wurde.

Unter Zeugen und mit Foto etc. taugt das irgendwann auch für eine Veröffentlichung und/oder rechtliche Keule. :g


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

meielen Dank erstmal für Eure Informationen. 

Also, ich komme gerade wieder vom Wasser. Die ersten Würfe dachte ich, oh da ist was anders...irgendwie satter das Laufgefühl und die bekannten Probleme erstmal nicht mehr fühlbar. Aber je öfter ich den 10-Jig reingeholt habe, so steter und langsam aber sicher machte sich das alte Problem wieder bemerkbar. Ich hatte wirklich vom Ablauf her das Gefühl, daß dort mit jedem weiteren Einholen immer mehr Fett aus dem Getriebe gedrückt wird und das alte Problem "seine alte Form" annimmt. Bis es dann nach gut 60 bis 70 mal wieder fast vollständig da ist...Also nach meinem "Empfinden ist da weder was ausgetauscht noch irgendwas repariert worden. Das sind wahrscheinlich viel zu grosse Toleranzen, die für diese Problematiken sorgen schlicht und einfach...Ich bin jedenfalls sauer. Das hätte ich mir alles sparen können....

Ich muß da erstmal ne nacht oder zwei drüber schlafen...klar, gibt wirklich Schlimmeres im Leben, aber sauer ist man...Wie Nordlichtangler das ja sehr gut beschrieben hat, "die Funktionalität ist ja gegeben"...sie dreht sich...mehr kann man evtl. juristisch nicht verlangen...evtl...


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Nuesse (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem ,meine Rolle war 2 mal bei Daiwa danach lief sie einige Zeit gut und dann waren da wieder Schleifgeräusche und so ein "kratzen" .


Wenn ich sie ohne Köder kurbel ist alles gut ,sobald gewicht ins Spiel kommt ,kratzen und schleifen .


Daiwa mit mir nicht mehr #d


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie ohne Köder kurbel ist alles gut ,sobald gewicht ins Spiel kommt ,kratzen und schleifen .
> 
> 
> #d



genauso ist es bei mir auch. Ohne Belastung alles ok, sobald die geringste Belastung,wie z.B. ein 10gramm Dropshot-Blei dranhängt, knackt, gnuckt das usw. ...furchtbar..vergleichbar damit,wenn man sich ein teures Rad gekauft hat und eine Pedale schlägt ständig bei jeder Umdrehung gegen das Kettenschutzblech...Das macht einen wahnsinnig..

Darum taugen diese ganzen "Out of the Box"-Tests überhaupt nicht die Bohne...Ich frage mich, ob Daiwa überhaupt keine Langzeit - oder Belastungstests durchführt oder reicht es, wenn die Rolle im Geschäft super läuft ? 

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal die Produktionsstätte gesehen von Daiwa ? Wo und wie das aussieht ?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schonmal die Produktionsstätte gesehen von Daiwa ? Wo und wie das aussieht ?



Meinst du, dass die so etwas noch betreiben?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die ganz normal ne Ausschreibung machen und wer das günstigste Angebot abgibt, erhält den Zuschlag, die Rollen für den genannten Zeitraum zu fertigen. 

Ich habe nicht viel gelesen. Handelt es sich denn um eine teure Rolle, die sich beim Kurbeln so sonderbar anfühlt "knackt, gnuckt..."?


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Muckimors schrieb:


> genauso ist es bei mir auch. Ohne Belastung alles ok, sobald die geringste Belastung,wie z.B. ein 10gramm Dropshot-Blei dranhängt, knackt, gnuckt das usw. ...furchtbar.




 Ick will mich ja hier nicht weiter einmischen aber kiek Dir doch mal das Kugellager vom Schnurlaufröllchen an. Das kann Geräusche verursachen, das glaubste nich.


Mach mal 'n einfachen Versuch : Lege ein Stück Schnur um das Röllchen und ziehe die Strippe unter Belastung hin und her. Wenn das Geräusch dann auch auftritt, weißt Du wo der Hund begraben liegt.


----------



## Bobster (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Mach mal 'n einfachen Versuch : Lege ein Stück Schnur um das Röllchen und ziehe die Strippe unter Belastung hin und her. Wenn das Geräusch dann auch auftritt, weißt Du wo der Hund begraben liegt.


 
 Genau so !!!!

 ...einfacher geht's noch mit einem Gummiring.


----------



## T-Heim (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte ich bei meiner Certate auch erst das die lager nicht mehr wollten im röllchen beide getauscht, und alles wieder im lot


----------



## Muckimors (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, daß ist ein guter Tipp..das werde ich mal ausprobieren...
aber ich meine eigentlich, daß das aus der Rolle direkt kommt. Kann mich aber ja täuschen...werde das ausprobieren...Wieso hat der Service das dann nicht erkannt und geregelt ? Ich habe das Problem schließlich detailliert und genau beschrieben....mangels jedweden Berichts weiss ich überhaupt nicht was gemacht wurde. Egal was gemacht wurde, es hat nichts geholfen..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## crisis (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Habe bei meiner Certate genau das gleiche Problem, wie von Muckimors beschrieben. Da der leichte Schlag ziemlich genau einmal pro Kurbelumdrehung kommt glaube ich nicht, dass es das Schnurlaufröllchen ist. Meine war zur Reparatur in Japan, ebenfalls ohne Bericht. Mir wurde auf Anfrage mitgeteilt, dass das ganze Getriebe gewechselt worden wäre. Da der Schlag noch da ist, hat man entweder das Problem immer noch nicht behoben, oder mir einfach BS erzählt.


----------



## Muckimors (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

So, ich habe das jetzt mit allen möglichen bändern ausprobiert, das Schnurlaufröllchenist *tadellos in Ordnung.*..
Daran liegt es also definitiv nicht. Es kommt aus dem Inneren des Getriebes....

Hier nochmal der Werbe-Text-Auszug von Daiwa Deutschland für die Certate 2016 ...

_Zum Abschluss muss der einteilige Monocoque-Rollenkörper genannt werden.  Diese neuartige Konstruktion ist in unseren HD-Modellen (Heavy Duty)  integriert und bietet höchste Stabilität. In Extremsituationen können  Sie damit ans Limit gehen. Die einteilige Konstruktion macht die Einheit  aus Getriebe und Gehäuse verwindungsfester als herkömmlich aufgebaute  Rollen. Damit ist der Rollenkörper zusätzlich versiegelt und besser vor  eindringendem Wasser geschützt.  Durch den einteiligen Aufbau konnte, mit einem überdimensionierten  Getriebe-Antriebsrad, die Kraftübertragung und damit die Weichheit der  Rotation unter Belastung im Vergleich zur Certate 04 um 72% gesteigert  werden.
_
https://youtu.be/k86dxMc6jHY

Kommt mir in Bezug auf die neue Daiwa Exist LT irgendwie bekannt vor, alles.... 

Und in Bezug auf die Weichheit der Rotation, dessen Grad ja lediglich zu 72 Prozent der Daiwa Certate aus 2004 gesteigert  wurde, ist ja hinlänglich ersichtlich, daß dies ein glasklares Argument gegen jedwede Reklamation ist...zumindest juristisch...

Mal wieder teures Lehrgeld ..wie so oft schon ...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Dieser einteilige  Monocoque-Rollenkörper ist doch "BS" (wie oben ) 
und wahrscheinlich (vermutlich) die Ursache für Laufmängel bei dieser neuartigen Konstruktion, die stark verändert wurde ggü. den Vormodellen.

Wieso soll ein schnuckelig minimierter, also kleiner runder Getriebekasten besser+stabiler funktionieren als ein längerer und mehr rechteckiger, wo der Spulenhub hin und her geht und Hub+Führungslänge braucht.
Man vergleiche mit Rollenkonstruktion (FinNor,Penn u.a.), wo die Achse hinten sogar heraussticht. Vorher waren die Gleitbahnen und Führungsstäbchen bei Daiwa relativ lang und kräftig.

Zudem ist da zwar ein toller Schraubverschluss für den Kurbelansatz, sieht richtig großartig aus auf den Messepräsentationen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVC8iI2he7w
gesehen bei 02:11 von 03:16 ? :m
Aber trotzdem noch alles nach hinten und Seite offen , wenn man genau hinschaut. Außerdem: Spezialwerkzeuge zum Öffnen?
Sowas ist Verarschung bezüglich geschlossen und dicht gekapselt

Und eine Rolle, die unter Köderlast schon schief zieht im Getriebe, ist voll daneben.
M.A.n. ziemlich viel Verarschung, wie schon bei den Auslauf+Trocknungsöffnungrn, die aber gleichzeitig auch Einlauföffnungen am unteren Rand waren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Achso, haben die Monocoque-Rollenkörper grundsätzlich überhaupt noch ein dem bisherigen Aufbau äquivalentes Excenterrad und die bisherige Schnurverlegungsmechanik ? 
Auf den Certate'16-Video sieht man ein Excenterrad, bei der New Exist ist aber keines dabei und überdies noch weniger Platz zu sehen. 

Für die Version einer altertümliche Direktkopplung (Stand 1975/79)  von Kurbeldrehung und Stationärachse (per Kuppelstange ala Dampflok an zwei Drehpunkten) ist ein gewissen Stampfen im synchronen Rhytmus des Kurbelns jedenfalls typisch.
Weswegen ich die nachfolgenden verbesserten Excentergetriebe immer als wesentlich lauf-angenehmer empfunden habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Nordlichtangler,
Hier kannst du die Innereien, grafisch aufbereitet, etwas besser erkennen als auf dem Messe-Video.
So bei ca. 2.20 Min..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL2eihnQjZw

Jürgen


----------



## Shura (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

@Nordlichtangler

https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagra...480_779344008932564_8253564199465123840_n.jpg


Google is dein Freund


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Links von Film und Bild. #h

Den Film muss ich erstmal in Einzelschritten sehen können und genau anschauen, was aktuell zeitlich nicht möglich ist und ein kleines Päuschen überfordert.

Das von Shura verlinkte Bild ist aber schon auf einen Blick sehr aufschlussreich: :q
a) Excenterrad da, aber sehr groß und relativ weit vorne.
b) Da leuchtet ein Aufsteckzahnrad für das Großrad, anscheinend billiger Legierungsart (gezinkt) den Betrachter an.  |bigeyes
Wegen der engen Platz+Zusammenbauverhältnisse natürlich - wie weiland Zauber RedArc ....

Wäre ein ganz schöner Knaller  :q 
Red Arc Kaffeemühle bei schlecht gefertigten oder unpassigen Zink/Zink-Alu Zahnrädchen hatten wir schon mal. 
So ein Aufsteckrädchen würde auch die Möglichkeit von einem Wackel pro Kurbelumdrehung ermöglich.

( Natürlich alles ohne Gewähr und Fern(st)diagnose nach Röntgenbildern.  )

bis denne, muss ackern bis morgen abend.


----------



## Muckimors (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Techniker...aber wenn ich mir das Werbevideo von Daiwa Certate 2016 ansehe, den Werbetext dazu  und dann weiß, wie die Rolle arbeitet, dann fühle ich mich verarscht...Wenn das jetzt nach 3-4 jahren normalem Einsatz gekommen wäre, hätte ich nichts gesagt, aber nicht nach dem 2-3 Einsatz am WAsser...

Meiner Meinung nach muß so ein Getriebe in irgendwelche "Führungsschienen" zur Halterung gelegt werden, bzw. gebaut, damit bei Last das Getriebe sich nicht verzieht..das ist wohl offensichtlich überhaupt nicht der Fall. Und so wie ich das sehe, bei der neuen Exist auch nicht...da kommt einfach ein neues etwas größeres Zahnrad rein und Deckel drauf. Peng. 

Ich werde die Sache wohl zähneknirschend auf sich beruhen lassen und spare mir jedenfalls die fast 800,- Euro für die neue Exist...Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zur Certate...

Mmn wissen die da auch exakt Bescheid über die Problematik. Erst recht wenn schon bei der Certate 2016 im Werbetext steht  : " _Durch den einteiligen Aufbau konnte, mit einem überdimensionierten   Getriebe-Antriebsrad, die Kraftübertragung und damit die Weichheit der   Rotation *unter Belastung* im Vergleich zur Certate 04 um 72% gesteigert   werden.
_Es ist wohl wie immer und überall...man macht es einfach und vertraut darauf, daß sich 98 Prozent der Kunde das gefallen lassen...Die zwei Prozent "Querulanten" nimmt man in Kauf, weil es sich unterm Strich absolut rechnet...


----------



## Muckimors (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso soll ein schnuckelig minimierter, also kleiner runder Getriebekasten besser+stabiler funktionieren als ein längerer und mehr rechteckiger, wo der Spulenhub hin und her geht und Hub+Führungslänge braucht.



Deine Erklärung leuchtet mir absolut ein und das hatte ich mir, zwar sehr viel laienhafter, aber trotzdem in die Richtung gehend überlegt bei meinem stundenlangen angeln heute...und deswegen ist das *Thema Exist erledigt..so sehr mich das auch frustriert..

Daiwa kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus...
*


----------



## Shura (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

Hier aus nem Daiwavideo was auf Youtube hochgeladen wurde. Der Schlitten hat schon eine Führung.

Man findet aber echt verdammt schwer irgendwas zum Innenleben dieser Rolle x.x
Sonst haste immer irgendwelche Russen die alles aufschrauben, aber das Modell ist wohl einfach zu kostspielig.

Edit: Doch gefunden, wenn auch nicht die Monocoquevariante

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg4VWF9RK0


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*

hab jetzt nicht alles verfolgt... was ist mit der neuen Exist? Wollte die mir demnächst zulegen, allerdings in klein für Barsche und Forellen. 

Wie kommt ihr auf 800,- Euro für die Exist? Direkt aus Japan bestellt sollte die Rolle so um die +/- 550,- Euro kosten.


----------



## Muckimors (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: High-End-Spinrollen-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alles verfolgt... was ist mit der neuen Exist? Wollte die mir demnächst zulegen, allerdings in klein für Barsche und Forellen.
> 
> Wie kommt ihr auf 800,- Euro für die Exist? Direkt aus Japan bestellt sollte die Rolle so um die +/- 550,- Euro kosten.



Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll nicht vergessen..


----------



## Muckimors (16. März 2019)

Hey Kollegen,

hat sich denn nun irgendjemand getraut ne Daiwa - Exist zu kaufen und kann seine Langzeiterfahrungen hier kundtun zum Thema Getriebeverhalten der Rolle ?

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## alexpp (16. März 2019)

Die Exist scheint mir total überteuert zu sein, wie so viele Rollen ab etwa 150€. Bei der Rolle kommt man scheinbar ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht an das Getriebe ran, alleine schon deswegen würde ich sie nicht kaufen.


----------



## Muckimors (17. März 2019)

An


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2019)

Ist zwar russisch, dafür zeigt es alles.


----------



## alexpp (18. März 2019)

Hatte gestern das Video auch angeschaut. Ich traue mich inzwischen praktisch an jeder Stationärrolle zu schrauben, bei der Exist würde ich dies aber nur ungerne tun. Für die Deckel wird ein Spezialschlüssel benötigt, könnte man sich drehen oder drehen lassen.
Nur weil du mit der Certate schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast, müssen ja nicht alle schlecht sein, bei der Exist hätte ich auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## Shura (18. März 2019)

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, aus wie vielen Einzelteilen die Japanischen high end Rollen bestehen und wieviel know how dahinter steckt.


----------



## Säp (18. März 2019)

Zum Thema Exist, habe mittlerweile die zweite 4000DC, die erste hat sich nach einer Stunde ziemlich bösartig angehört und wurde anstandslos vom Händler getauscht, muss irgendein Fehler beim Zusammenbau gewesen sein denke ich mal!
Die zweite läuft seit August einwandfrei was eigentlich auch zu erwarten ist bei einer Rolle dieser Preisklasse, Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich die Elbe rund um HH mit dem üblichen Zandergedöns!
Die Stella FJ 4000 gefällt mir vom Lauf her allerdings ein wenig besser, irgendwie alles ein bisschen geschmeidiger!


----------



## FCM-OLLI (20. März 2019)

Hallo Leute.

Ich wollte mir nach 10 Jahren Shimano Aspire 4000, die jetzt mittlerweile ganz schön ausgenudelt ist, eine Shimano Stella gönnen. Ebenfalls 4000er.

Könnt ihr das aktuelle Modell empfehlen oder evtl. doch eines der Vorgängermodelle, falls noch erhältlich?

Danke im Vorraus, Oli.


----------



## giant travally (23. März 2019)

Kann dir das aktuelle Modell wärmstens empfehlen.
Habe auch das Vorgänger Modell und die Aktuelle Exist 4000 er.
Und die Beste von allen (meiner Meinung) ist die 4000er Stella FJ.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

In habe keine Erfahrung mit den von @giant travally genannten Rollen und möchte in der Preisklasse auch nicht einsteigen.
Die Exist ist mir alleine schon wegen der S-Kurve zuwider, ist aber bei der Bauweise wohl nicht anders möglich.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (25. März 2019)

Danke erstmal.

Ich bin leider eine ziemliche Design-Hure und finde die FJ einfach nur unschön.

Am ehesten spricht mich die FE an.

Weiß jemand wo ich dieses Modell als 4000er noch neu erwerben kann?
Google-shopping liefert keine Ergebnisse.

Thx.

PS: Wie ist das eigentlich mit 3000er und 4000er?
Die 3000er haben ja die Spule einer 4000 aber den kleineren u leichteren Body.

Meint ihr nicht, dass eine reine 4000er über die Zeit trotzdem robuster ist?


----------



## alexpp (25. März 2019)

@FCM-OLLI 
Die FE ist der Vorvorgänger der aktuellen FJ, sie neu zu bekommen ist wahrscheinlich unmöglich.
Wenn Du ein möglichst stabiles Gehäuse und Getriebe haben willst, gehe nach dem Gewicht der Rolle.
Bei der aktuellen FJ sind die 4000er die größten Rollen (5000er scheint nur die größere Spule zu haben) und 2500er und 3000er sind gleich.


----------



## Säp (25. März 2019)

FE–FI–FJ


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. März 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Ich bin leider eine ziemliche Design-Hure und finde die FJ einfach nur unschön.
> 
> ...


----------



## Säp (25. März 2019)

Macht ihr eure Kurbelvergleiche eigentlich immer im Laden oder nach Benutzung? Meine Vanquish kann lange nicht mit einer Stella FJ mithalten!


----------



## geomujo (25. März 2019)

Das äußert sich wie?


----------



## Säp (25. März 2019)

Die Vanquish hat jetzt nicht besonders viel leisten müssen, bisschen zandern in der Elbe und hat das nicht besonders gut überstanden, der Lauf wird zunehmend unrunder mit langsam nicht mehr zu überhörenden Geräuschen! So äußert sich das!


----------



## alexpp (26. März 2019)

@Säp 
Falls sich die Vanquish für Dich ungesund anhört und anfühlt, sollte man sich das Innenleben anschauen und neu fetten.


----------



## geomujo (26. März 2019)

Das wäre dann aber Aufgabe des Händlers.


----------



## alexpp (26. März 2019)

Ja, stimmt. Beim Defekt und Garantie ist natürlich dieser Weg der richtige.
Ich will gewohnheitsmäßig immer selber öffnen, zumindest für normale Wartung würde ich die Rollen nie an den Hersteller schicken.


----------



## Säp (26. März 2019)

Alles klar, dann werde ich das mal machen!


----------



## FCM-OLLI (3. April 2019)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen, was für geflochtene Schnüre momentan so Vorreiter auf dem Markt sind, denke da eher an 8fach-Geflochtene.

Bin da nicht mehr so im Bilde, hatte die letzten Jahre immer eine PowerPro drauf, aber ich denke, die ist nicht mehr das Maß der Dinge. 

Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Bilch (4. April 2019)

Ein Freund von mir hat vor einiger Zeit eine gebrauchte Stella erworben. Und die war mit PowerPro bespullt. Das kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen: man kauft sich eine der besten und teuersten Rollen und bespullt sie dann mit einer durchschnittlichen Schnur


----------



## FCM-OLLI (4. April 2019)

Da bin ich deiner Meinung. 

Fragt sich nur was an 8fach-rundgeflochtener zu empfehlen wäre.


----------



## alexpp (4. April 2019)

Naja, bei Schnüren, wie eigentlich auch bei der restlichen Ausrüstung, bin ich eher pragmatisch.
Aktuell überzeugt mich Daiwa T8 Evo. Davor noch etwas länger die Stroft GTP-E verwendet. Ansonsten kaum praktische Erfahrung mit weiteren Schnüren. Sollte mir dieses Jahr wider Erwarten die günstigere Kairiki oder J-Braid x8 mehr gefallen, würde die Schnur auf meine teuerste Rolle kommen.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (5. April 2019)

Sieht doch schonmal interessant aus die Tournament 8 Evo.
Welcher Durchmesser wäre für Zander in der Elbe zu empfehlen?

Und hat vllt. jemand Erfahrungswerte wieviel Meter davon auf ne 4000er Stella real gehen? (SFE)


----------



## Snâsh (5. April 2019)

Ich hab derzeit die J-Braid x8 Multicolor drauf in 0,18mm. Ist sehr dick, jedoch biege ich damit auch ganz entspannt die VMC-Haken beim Hänger auf und bekomme meinen Köder zurück!
Normalerweise würde ich zum Zanderangeln und Strömung immer ne 0,12 - 0,14er nehmen. Bei mir gibts jedoch so viele Hänger, dass ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehe.
Hab mit der 0,18er auch schon ein Fahrrad rausgeholt 

Willst du deine komplette 4000er mit Geflecht bespuhlen? Was soll das denn bringen, außer Geld verbrennen? Wenn dir ein Fisch 150m von der Rolle zieht, machst du normalerweise eh nicht viel ;-)


----------



## FCM-OLLI (5. April 2019)

Stimmt auch wieder. Aber is immer schwierig mit Abschätzen wieviel man unterfüttern kann, dass soundso viel Meter Geflecht schön am Spulenrand abschließen.

Zum Durchmesser: wenn bei mir der Jig zwischen den Steinen hängt, dann reisst eher das Fluoro, als dass ich da vllt nen Stein bewege mit so ner 18er.


----------



## alexpp (5. April 2019)

Ich gehe am Rhein auch auf Nummer sicher und verwende die 12kg Schnüre. Real reißen die bei 7,5-10kg. Damit bekommt man oft genug den Jighaken aufgebogen. Dazu natürlich ein passendes Vorfach bzw. FC. Ich spule immer 150m Geflecht auf. Bestelle manchmal 300m, was für 2 Spulen gedacht ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2019)

Zu dem YT Video zur Daiwa New18 Exist LT 2500D :

Ist bei 01:07:40 ein Plastikrad zu sehen oder sieht das nur für mich so aus? 
Er sagt anscheinend "plastika".
Hat das schon mal jemand einzeln in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was an 8fach-rundgeflochtener zu empfehlen wäre.


Ich bin nur mit J-Braid x8 einigermaßen zufrieden, vom P/L her, der guten Wurfweite und mittleren Haltbarkeit.
Die Robustheit u. Haltbarkeit ist schlechter als bei 4fach Schnüren. Auch eben die direkte Knotenhaltbarkeit.
Habe letztes Jahr mit dem Testen einiger neuer 4fach auf einigen Spulen angefangen und möchte gerne auf die 8fach wieder verzichten können.


----------



## alexpp (5. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem YT Video zur Daiwa New18 Exist LT 2500D :
> 
> Ist bei 01:07:40 ein Plastikrad zu sehen oder sieht das nur für mich so aus?
> Er sagt anscheinend "plastika".
> Hat das schon mal jemand einzeln in der Hand gehabt?


Ja, das sagt er, das Zahnrad mit dem Pin der S-Kurve ist aus Kunststoff. Er meint, man solle sich darüber nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Es wäre ausreichend stabil und bei extremer Belastung bzw. Unfällen wird weniger Schaden verursacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2019)

Danke, dann liege ich ja richtig.
Ist aber peinlich für Daiwa in deren Topmodell, die wird ja wohl kaum für 45€ angeboten werden.

Für die Goldfischklasse im Aquarium wird es reichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Ich bin leider eine ziemliche Design-Hure und finde die FJ einfach nur unschön.
> Am ehesten spricht mich die FE an.


Geht mir aber auch so, die Form seit der FI (Ford Ka Look) finde ich sehr unschön, und die FJ ist zudem eine "Rolex-Hochglanz" verschandelte Rolle, die müsste man erstmal anständig lackieren (gute Rollenfarbe ist immer und primär schwarz).
Im Vergleich Stella FJ zu dem aktuellem Twinpower-Modell ist schon mal von der Farbe her die Twinpower meilenweit vorne.
Das ist wohl nicht nur meiner Meinung nach das sinnvollste Modell von Shimano.


----------



## alexpp (5. April 2019)

Man kann auch mit der Sustain glücklich werden. Sie ist schön schwarz, hat auch die aufwendige und damit leider teure Spule und den tollen Knauf der TP.


----------



## geomujo (5. April 2019)

... den man hoffentlich wechseln kann. Ich kann diesen runden Knobs nichts abgewinnen und bevorzuge abgeflachte Knobs.


----------



## alexpp (5. April 2019)

Ich meine den T-Knob der 3000er und 4000er, der ist super, praktisch ohne Spiel. Der ist bei mir für alle Stradic bestellt.


----------



## Säp (5. April 2019)

Was sich alle an der FJ Optik aufgeilen, sieht absolut klasse aus meiner Meinung nach und beste Stella ever!!!


----------



## Bilch (5. April 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Aber is immer schwierig mit Abschätzen wieviel man unterfüttern kann, dass soundso viel Meter Geflecht schön am Spulenrand abschließen.



Wenn Du eine Ersatzspule hast, ist das ganz leicht. Nimm die E-Spule, spule zuerst die Geflochtene auf und dann das Mono bis zum Rand. Jetzt musst Du das ganze nur noch auf die Hauptspule zurückspulen.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (6. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Ersatzspule hast, ist das ganz leicht. Nimm die E-Spule, spule zuerst die Geflochtene auf und dann das Mono bis zum Rand. Jetzt musst Du das ganze nur noch auf die Hauptspule zurückspulen.



Bei der Stella momentan für mich leider keine Option. 

Interessant auch die Aussage, dass 8Geflecht nicht so haltbar ist wie 4Fach.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (11. April 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 8fach-Geflecht miG8 von climax?

Soll laut einem Testbericht sehr gut abgeschnitten haben.

https://angeltests.de/der-grosse-schnurtest-geflochtene-angelschnuere/


----------



## Bilch (12. April 2019)

FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 8fach-Geflecht miG8 von climax?
> 
> Soll laut einem Testbericht sehr gut abgeschnitten haben.
> 
> https://angeltests.de/der-grosse-schnurtest-geflochtene-angelschnuere/



Er hat die Schnur ja mit DAM Effzzett 8 braid, Shimano Kairiki, Balzer Iron Line 8 und Berkley Fireline Ultra 8 Carrier verglichen.

Ich frage mich, wie wäre das Resultat, hätte er die Schnur mit sagen wir GigaFish Giga Pro, Sunline Siglon PE 8, Stroft GTP, Daiwa Tournament 8 braid und WFT First 8 verglichen?


----------



## FCM-OLLI (13. April 2019)

GuMo.
Du hast recht, der Vergleich ist wirklich mager.
Die climax hat auch mehrere negative Stimmen bekommen beim durchforsten einiger Foren.

Bin irgendwie versucht die J-Braid 8 draufzupacken in 0,13mm für die Elbe auf Zander. Stärker habe ich das Gefühl wirkt sich schlechter auf Verhalten bei Wind/ Strömungsdruck aus?


----------



## geomujo (13. April 2019)

So langsam driftets doch zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> So langsam driftets doch zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab.


Da hast Du recht. Es war mir schon irgendwie komisch, dass ich in diesem Thread partizipiere  Und ja, zum Thema Schnur wäre am besten ein neues Thread aufzumachen.


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2019)

und ich stelle beim mitlesen fest, dass dieser Thread wohl eher High Price statt High End lauten müsste... ^^


----------



## geomujo (13. April 2019)

Zu der Erkenntnis bin ich auch schon gekommen ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2019)

Gibt es schon einen Schnurthread für gut (best) und günstig? 
Sonst mache ich einen auf ...

Teuer ist bei der grundsätzlich-unabwendbaren Verschleißware Schnur noch deutlich vielmals blöder, als denn eine (teure) Rolle für lebenslange Nutzung zu kaufen.


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> und ich stelle beim mitlesen fest, dass dieser Thread wohl eher High Price statt High End lauten müsste... ^^


Duden, Definition von »high end«: höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit


----------



## geomujo (13. April 2019)

Was ist denn 'technische Leistungsfähigkeit'?


----------



## alexpp (13. April 2019)

Man könnte denken, für das Geld das technisch machbare. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Hersteller uns z.B. bei der Haltbarkeit der Rollen nicht zu sehr verwöhnen wollen.

Über die Schnüre hätte ich noch gerne diskutiert.


----------



## Bilch (13. April 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Man könnte denken, für das Geld das technisch machbare. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Hersteller uns z.B. bei der Haltbarkeit der Rollen nicht zu sehr verwöhnen wollen.
> 
> Über die Schnüre hätte ich noch gerne diskutiert.


Über die Schnüre haben wir in diesem Forum schon viel diskutiert und ich glaube es ist am besten, wie @Nordlichtangler vorgeschlagen hat, ein Thread dazu zu öffnen.


----------



## geomujo (13. April 2019)

Technisch machbar sind ja auch Glühbirnen, die nicht kaputt gehen. Aber es bestand von Herstellerseite kein Interesse an solchen Produkten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sonst mache ich einen auf ...


Hiermit passiert!

*Der Schnurthread für Spinnschnüre und mehr*
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/der-schnurthread-fuer-spinnschnuere-und-mehr.345390/

Ich hoffe mal, ich habe es genügend konkret, aber auch flexibel angeschoben.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (7. Mai 2019)

Ich fische jetzt seit ner Woche die Stella 4000 SFE.

Was mir negativ auffällt, ist, dass ziemlich oft ungewollt der Schnurbügel beim Werfen umklappt.

Gottseidank ist noch kein Köder abgerissen, aber harte Würfe lassen mich immer Angst vor Köderverlust im Hinterkopf haben.

Könnte es sein, dass ich beim Werfen unbeabsichtigt an die Kurbel komme und sofort bei Bewegung der Bügel umschnappt, oder ist das ein bekanntes Problem bei der Stella?


----------



## alexpp (7. Mai 2019)

Du siehst ja selber wie leicht sich der Bügel zurück klappen lässt und kannst einschätzen, ob ein Problem vorliegt oder nicht.


----------



## glavoc (7. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Duden, Definition von »high end«: höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit


nach dieser Definition dürften, bezogen auf die "Superspinner" für Tuna & Co., Taiwan die beiden japanischen Platzhirsche wohl verdrängt haben


----------



## Bilch (7. Mai 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> nach dieser Definition dürften, bezogen auf die "Superspinner" für Tuna & Co., Taiwan die beiden japanischen Platzhirsche wohl verdrängt haben


Interessant! Ich nehme an, du sprichst über Okuma und Daiwa bzw. Shimano. Sind das Multis oder Statios?


----------



## glavoc (7. Mai 2019)

Richtig - Okuma und meine natürlich Statios. Konkret beziehe ich mich auf die Makaira.


----------



## Bilch (7. Mai 2019)

Habe sehr wenig Ahnung von big game fishing, ich habe mir aber nicht gedacht dass eine Statio sowas aushält. Toll!


----------



## glavoc (8. Mai 2019)

Säp schrieb:


> Was sich alle an der FJ Optik aufgeilen, sieht absolut klasse aus meiner Meinung nach und beste Stella ever!!!



ist das so? 
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stella+fj+warning+#

grüßle


----------



## Säp (8. Mai 2019)

Das natürlich eher blöd, wie passiert sowas?


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Wird wohl ne Ausnahme gewesen sein. Ich finde das Design der FJ durchaus gelungen. Nur der Knauf sieht bei der 4000er etwas komisch aus. Verdammt, ich wollte eigentlich keine so teure Rollen kaufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Mai 2019)

Säp schrieb:


> Das natürlich eher blöd, wie passiert sowas?



Eventuell wenn alle 4 Unterleg/Distanzscheiben unter der Spule liegen?
Aber selbst dann, ist es ein Armutszeugnis von Shimano wenn dies "Serie" ist!



glavoc schrieb:


> ist das so?
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stella+fj+warning+#




Jürgen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eventuell wenn alle 4 Unterleg/Distanzscheiben unter der Spule liegen?
> Aber selbst dann, ist es ein Armutszeugnis von Shimano wenn dies "Serie" ist!
> Jürgen



Dieses Problem ist auch bei einigen anderen Shimanorollen vorhanden, und auch nicht nur wenn da nen Stapel Scheiben unter der Spule schlummert, sondern z.T. bereits mit 1! einzigen Scheibe.
Bekanntes Modell mit diesem Problem ist neben der Stella auch die Ultegra-Spinnserie, die es allerdings eigentlich nur als JDM gab und erst viel später hierzulande stellenweise verkauft wurde, und da auch nicht alle Modelle.
Ich besitze aus dieser Serie die 2500, Direktimport aus Japan, eine dünne Scheibe drunter und der Bügel stösst beim Umlegeversuch bereits an die Bremsmutter bei vollem Hub.
Problem dahinter ist das Spulendesign, was man aber leider nicht so einfach beheben kann.
Der einzig praktikable Weg ist alle Scheiben wegzulassen.

Siehe angefügte Bilder, besonders das letzte zeigt es sehr deutlich.







Die aktuelle Ultegra-Serie hat dieses Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2019)

Ein unaufklappbarer Schnurfangbügel  - den bekommt man nur wenn man extra zahlt


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Das ist natürlich schon ziemlich arm von Shimano, so etwas darf es einfach nicht geben. Besonders peinlich bei der Stella.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Für das Spitzenmodell der Firma besonders peinlich klar....die Ultegra ist ja doch preislich günstiger gewesen. Ärgerlich isses trotzdem, vorallem wenn einem sowas dann erst beim aktiven Spinnfischen auffällt und man schon an seiner eigenen Fähigkeit dadurch zweifelt. 

Ich möcht gar nicht wissen bei wievielen Modellen das aus der Zeitspanne noch vorkam, kann ja unmöglich nur wenige betroffen haben, wenn alle quasi das gleiche System verbaut hatten.
Entweder es ist weniger bekannt oder die Leute schweigen lieber darüber


----------



## Säp (8. Mai 2019)

Bei meiner 4000er ist das definitiv nicht so, hab’s grad mit allen mitgelieferten Scheiben probiert, auch bei vollem Hub keine Berührung!


----------



## FCM-OLLI (8. Mai 2019)

Tja, das mit dem Schurfangbügel, der im obersten Hubpunkt an der Spule kratzt habe ich bei der 4000 SFE auch....


----------



## Experte8 (25. Juni 2019)

Kurze Frage in die "High End Runde": Welches sind die aktuell leichtesten 1000 Rollen?


----------



## zandertex (25. Juni 2019)

nach dieser frage.....du musst doch ein mädel sein,oder machen es ein paar gramm wirklich aus?


----------



## alexpp (25. Juni 2019)

Bei Shimano dürfte die neue 2000er Vanquish FB mit 147g zu den leichtesten Rollen überhaupt gehören.

1000er Daiwa Exist soll 150g wiegen.


----------



## zandertex (25. Juni 2019)

die 3 gramm machen schon den unterschied..........hilfe und furchtbar.


----------



## alexpp (25. Juni 2019)

Entspann dich mal. Wenn die Leute leichte Rollen haben wollen, sollen sie die auch bekommen.


----------



## zandertex (25. Juni 2019)

bin völlig tiefenentspannt,die rennen ins fitnesstudio und wollen dann......egal,lassen wir das.


----------



## Experte8 (26. Juni 2019)

Danke für die zwei qualifizierten Rückmeldungen. Und bei einem Rutengewicht von 60 Gramm ist es sehr wohl nicht unerheblich, ob ich eine 160 Gramm Rolle oder eine 230 Gramm Rolle dazu nutze, völlig unabhängig von meiner physischen Verfassung. Vielleicht bin ich hier auch im falschen Forum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2019)

Du nennst jetzt aber den wichtigen zweiten Faktor dazu, die Rute und eben den Einsatz als Combo.
Für mich persönlich sollte die Rolle immer ein wenig schwerer sein als die Rute, für einen angenehmeren Masseschwerpunkt.

Daiwa hat mit den LT Serien die Verfügbarkeit und Preisbereich von superleichten Rollen gewaltig aufgebohrt und ein Schlaraffenland für das Leichtangeln gebracht. Immerhin darf sich Shimano davon auch nicht mehr so weit entfernen - finde ich gut, wenn es eine durch günstigere Technologie bedingte Preissenkung im ganzen Bereich gibt und zudem sehr viel mehr Auswahl.

Man muss die superleichten Röllchen auch nicht zum Hechtangeln mißbrauchen und totquälen 

Einzig so eine exponentielle Preiskurve für ganz HE bezüglich P/L und ob effektiv lohnenswert, darf man schon mal hinterfragen:
Fuego LT 1000 185g Preis=Grundwert,  um 70€
Tatula LT 1000 165g Preis*2,5
Exist LT 1000 150g Preis*10


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juni 2019)

genau, jedes Gramm entscheidet und kostet mehr, sah man schon immer an der Auswahl des Bikinis ;-)))


----------

